# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  αρρυθμίες - αγχος???

## Nicos70

Σας χαιρετώ όλους

Ειμαι 40 χρονών πια και τα παρακάτω που σας περιγράφω τα ζω από 19 χρονών
Σε πολύ συχνή βάση νιώθω αρρυθμίες (νιώθω οτι φτερουγλιζει η καρδιά μου ή οτι χάνει παλμούς) από τα 20 χρονια πρέπει να έχω κάνει τουλάχιστων 4-5 καρδιογραφήματα το χρόνο - doppler εχω κάνει τεστ κοππόσεως από τα 30 μου μέρχι σήμερα 5 φορές . Ο καρδιολόγος μου έχινε κολητός μου και με διαβεβαιώνει οτι δεν έχω κάτι στην καρδιά μου. Ομως εγώ από τη στιγμή που θα ξυπνήσω ζώ μεσα σ ενα πανικό οτι θα πεθάνω πηγαίνω στη δουλειά μου και τρέμω εχω πάει σε ψυχολόγο παλαιότερα αλλά δεν βοηθηθηκα , κατά καιρούς έκανα θεραπία με seroxat και zoloft αλλά δεν είδα κάποιο αποτέλεσμα. Ειλικρινα έχω κουραστεί κάθε βήμα που κάνω νομίζω οτι θα πεθάνω "νιώθω" πως θα είναι αν π.χ. με πιάσει εμφραγμα πως θα πονέσω η τι θα βιώσω εκείνη τη στιγμή.
ΠΑρ όλο που πάω στο Γιατρό και μου λέει δεν έχω κάτι μετά από 5 λεπτά λέω αν κάνει λάθος .........
Δεν ξερω πια τι να κάνω..κουράστικα

----------


## frei

Αγχος αγχος αγχος, το πέρασα...τωρα εχω αρχίσει και ηρεμω. Με ψυχοθεραπειες και ομοιοπαθητικη, την οποια μου προτεινε η ψυχοθεραπευτρια μου, και με βοηθησε και ο συντροφός μου να συνειδητοποιήσω οτι οτι και να γινει ειμαι ασφαλης! 

Τρόπο θέλει, οχι κόπο!

----------


## Nicos70

Τι να προσέξω ψάχνοντας ψυχοθεραπευτή?

----------


## Nicos70

θες να πεις οτι είχες αυτές τις αρρυθμίες και σου πέρασαν?

----------


## frei

Σηκωνομουν το πρωι με τρελες αρρυθμίες, με αγχος που ηθελα να βαλω τα κλαματα, πανικό σχεδον, καθε μερα επι ενα χρονο και βαλε. Ειχα ζαλαδες απιστευτες οταν με επιανε στην δουλεια και συνεχεια νομιζα οτι κατι ασχημο γινεται και ειναι σαν διαισθηση. Επαθα μεγαλο σοκ. Μεχρι που πηγα στην ψυχοθεραπευτρια. Ακομα το εχω αλλα πολυ σπανια. Φαντασου οτι ακομα και τωρα που παω και μου κανει κατι νευροφυτικες ασκησεις, παρολο που αισθανομαι ηρεμη, αρχιζω και κλαιω. Εχω μαζεψει παρα παρα πολλα! Οσον αφορα τον ψυχοθεραπευτη δεν μπορω να σου πω τι να προσεξεις. Το μονο που μπορω να σου πω ειναι να προσεξεις να σου ταιριαζει σαν χαρακτηρας και να μην μεινεις καπου που δεν θα εισαι ευχαριστημενος!

----------


## Nicos70

ξερεις(φυσικά) ειναι απίστευτο να μην μπορείς να ευχαριστηθείς τη ζωή σου να θες να τρέξεις να χορέψεις ναι γλεντήσεις και να σε τραβάει όλο αυτό πίσω

----------


## frei

To ξερω και σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα!!!! Απο κάπου ομως πηγάζει αυτο! ΤΟ εχεις ψάξει? Εχεις παει σε κάποιον ειδικό να μιλησεις?

----------


## Nicos70

Τλευταία φορά που πήγα σε ψυχολόγο ήταν πριν από 10 χρόνια και δεν νομίζω οτι βοηθήθηκα τελικά

----------


## Nicos70

απο που είσαι????

----------


## frei

Αθήνα. Δεν ξερω αν ενας απλος ψυχολογος βοηθησει. Καλυτερα να βρεις ψυχοθεραπευτη. Να ψαξεις την ριζα του αγχους και οχι απλους τροπους αντιμετωπισης.

----------


## Nicos70

θα ψάξω να βρω κάποιον , ελπίζω να τα καταφέρω

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

γεια σας και απο μενα.και εγω εχω το ιδιο προβλημα εδω και 1.5 χρονο.καθε μερα κανω εκτακτες συστολες,γυρω τις 20,και χθες για πρωτη φορα 50.εχω κανει τα παντα απο εξετασεις,τεστ κοπωσεως,χολτερ ρυθμου 24 ωρο,χολτερ πιεσεως 24 ωρο,γυρω στα 60 καρδιογραφηματα,2 τριπλεχ καρδιας,και αιματος ορμονολογικες και ειναι φυσιολογικες.ξερετε αν φευγουν αυτα και πως¨?η αν υπαρχει περιπτωση να παθω ανακοπη΄?η μηπως δειχνουν οτι θα γινω καρδιοπαθης στο μελλον?αν και ειμαι μονο 22 χρονων με εχει φερει πολυ πισω αυτο το πραγμα,ουτε για δουλεια δεν παω τον τελευταιο καιρο.και κατι τελευταιο,συνηθως με πιανουν οταν ειμαι ξαπλωμενος και οταν εχω φαει ειναι πιο συχνες.ξερετε αν παιζουν ρολο αυτα?ουτε καπνιζω ουτε πινω.

----------


## Nicos70

ο καρδιολόγος σου τι λέει

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

οτι δεν εχω τπτ και οτι ολα τα κανω με το μυαλο μου,και οτι εχω αγχωδη διαταραχη και γινεται αυτο.εγω ομως απορω,ειναι δυνατον απο το αγχος να κανει εκτακτες συστολες η καρδια μου΄?και δεν εχω παει μονο σε εναν καρδιολογο,εχω παει σε 5-6 ιδιωτικους απο τους καλυτερους,συν αυτους που εχω παει στα δημοσια νοσοκομεια,και ολοι μου λενε οτι δεν εχω απολυτως τπτ.για αυτο το λογο εχω αρχισει να πιστευω οτι δεν θα εχω κατι,αλλα τουλαχιστον θελω να βρω ενα τροπο να σταματησουν αυτες οι εκτακτες.παλια καπνιζα 40 τσιγαρα τη μερα,επινα 3 καφεδες και αρκετα συχνα REDBULL και αλκοολ και δεν ειχα αισθανθει τπτ ποτε.εσυ εκτακτες συστολες εχεις και αν ναι ποσες τη μερα?

----------


## Agia

Demgal pws ksereis ka8e fora poses itan oi ektaktes systoles sou? exeis kati pou to parakolou8ei? kapia siskevi i kati allo? an oxi...monos soy? kian monos soy pes moy pws to katalaveneis g na mporesw k egw, gt exw simptwmata ektaktwn sistolwn k 8elw na dw..

----------


## Nicos70

tis ektaktes tis niotheis einai san i kardia sou na stamata gia ena deuterolepto kai meta erxeetai apanota enas dunatos palmos. Demgal kai mena ta idia mou leei o kardiologos mou kai milame oti apo ta 20 mou exo paei se 5 diaforetikous se 2 xores kai fusika den upologiszo tis ametrites fores pou piga sta epeigonta logo autou pou niotho. to pio asximo omos einai otan se pianei i arruthmia pou niotheis oti i kardiasou xtupaei paraksena san fterougisma kai krataei 3-4 deuterolepta i kai ligo parapano i otan exeis sunexomenes ektaktes .ekei pragmatika einai tromos!!!! tora ti na sou po ego den exo kataferei na kseperaso to fovo pou mou prokalei i arruthmia. aurio exo rantevou me psuxologo-psuxanaliti na do mpas kai vro tropo na to antimetopiso

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

egw mia fora metrhsa 8-9 sunexomenes ektaktes th mia meta thn allh,tote fobhthika oti tha pathw anakopi.kai egw exw kanei eksetaseis kai se ellada,kai se kupro.eidika sthn kupro,phga ston kalutero kardiologo kai mou eipe oti auta pou exw einai apo agxwdh diataraxh.epishs opote mou metrhsei giatros thn piesh mou th briskei panta panw apo to fusiologiko,mexri 185/97 nomizw kai alles fores 180/100,160/110,170/90,155/88,ebala holter piesews 24wro kai bghke 131/79,kai mou eipan oti apo to agxos ths stigmhs mou briskan polu piesh.pio polles ektaktes exw otan eimai ksaplwmenos,h otan exw faei,otan agxwthw apotoma,otan exw taxukardia,kai kamia fora otan paw na parw anasa,auta paizoun rolo;

----------


## Nicos70

aderfe ki ego kupro eimai kai o kardiologos mou pou pigaino kathe xrono kai kano ta check up mou test koposeos ultrasound klp klp klp(peran ton taktikon mou episkepseon stis protes voitheies olon ton nosokomeion tis lefkosias ) mou leei akrivos ta idia pragmata. To fovo min patho anakopi ton exo sunexos me apotelesma apla na zo san na vriskomai sunexos sto ektelestiko apospasma kai perimeno ti sfaira na me xtypisei. Genika meta apo kathe check up pernao mia sxetika iremi periodo xoris fovo an kai i idea den fevgei apo mesa mou omos panta kati tha vro na agxotho. Prepei na vroume tropo na peisoume ton eafto mas oti apla den tha pathoume tipota oti ki an niothoume.

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

kai egw to idio,opote paw sto giatro,meta gia kamia bdomada eimai kala,alla meta pou me ksanapianoun auta,pali lew oti kati trexei kai de mou to exoun brei.kala sth lefkwsia me exoune mathei sthn euaggelistria sto idiwtiko sthn egkwmh an ksereis,kai sto nosokomeio leukwsias sta latsia.mallon tha koitaksw kai egw na paw se kana psuxologo na dw ti tha ginei.

----------


## dora-agxos

οταν σταματησετε να πηγαινετε στον γιατρο,τοτε θα φυγουν και οι ανασφαλειες!θα περνανε οι μερες κ θα βλεπετε οτι δεν θα παθετε καμια ανακοπη,κανενα εμφραγμα κ τοτε θα διαπιστωσετε οτι ολα ειναι στο μυαλο!

αν σκεφτομαστε συνεχως ωχ θα παθει κατι η καρδια μου,τοτε θα νιωσουμε ταχυπαλμια..απλη αυθυποβολη!αν φοβηθω οτι θα ζαλιστω...θα ζαλιστω!
αν αντιληφθητε οτι ολα αυτα τα προκαλει το μυαλο,ειναι η αρχη της θεραπειας..
πρωην παθουσα για οσους δεν με ξερουν.

----------


## Nicos70

eixes kai su provlima me arruthmies?

----------


## θανάσης

σημερα ανακαλυψα το συγκεκριμενο φορουμ..θα σας διηγηθω και γω την ιστορια μου..εδω και 2.5-3 χρονια εχω καθε μερα αρρυθμιες με την μορφη των εκτακτων συστολων..εχω υπολογισει περιπου 10 την ημερα..γενικα σαν ατομο ειμαι εξαιρετικα αγχωδες , με διαταραχη πανικου και ολα τα συναφη..διαταραχες πανικου σε μερη οπως μεσα μαζικης μεταφορας..θα χρησιμοποιουσα περισσοτερο τον ορο \'\'φοβιες\'\'..για παραδειγμα μπορει να ειμαι σε ενα λεοφορειο και να καυγαδιζουν 2 τυποι στις μπροστινες θεσεις..θα με πιασει αγχος και πανικος παροτι συνηδητοποιω οτι δεν \'\'απειλουμαι\'\'...το προβλημα ρε παιδια ειναι οτι οταν αγχωνομαι ή οταν με πιανει αυτη η διαταραχη πανικου,παντα με χτυπαει στην καρδα..ζω καθε μερα με το αγχος οτι εχω κατι..οι εκτακτες συστολες με εχουν τσακισει..εχω ταχυκαρδιες (πολλες φορες ξυπναω και με ταχυκαρδια απο τον υπνο)..δεν μπορω να απολαυσω καθημερινες ασχολιες οπως γυμναστικη,βολτα με φιλους με τον φοβο μηπως με πιασουν οι εκτακτες συστολες.. εχω παει σε ολους τους καρδιολογους..εχω κανει καρδιογραφηματα,triplex κτλ..μου βρηκαν εναν ατελη αποκλεισμο του δεξιου σκελους αλλα μου ειπαν οτι δεν ειναι σοβαρο ουτε προκειται να γινει..μου εξηγησαν οτι οι εκτακτες συστολες οφειλονται στο αγχος..οτι κατα καποιον τροπο εγω τις δημιουργω στον εαυτο μου..ειναι βασανιστικο να σου λενε οτι δεν εχεις τιποτα και παρολα αυτα να ταλαιπωρησαι καθε μερα τοσο πολυ..

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

KAI ΕΓΩ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΕΧΩ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΕΚΤΑΚΤΕΣ ΣΥΣΤΟΛΕΣ,ΕΧΩ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ ΚΑΜΙΑ 10ΑΡΙΑ 15 ΑΡΙΑ ΤΗ ΜΕΡΑ,ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΕΧΩ 5-6,ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΕΧΩ 25,ΚΑΙ ΠΡΙΝ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ 50..ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΕΤΣΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ,ΟΤΑΝ ΔΩ ΝΑ ΤΣΑΚΩΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΑΝΑΠΝΕΥΣΩ,ΑΝΕΒΑΣΩ 140 ΠΑΛΜΟΥΣ,ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΕΚΤΑΚΤΕΣ ΑΡΚΕΤΕΣ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ ΤΗΣ ΤΑΧΥΚΑΡΔΙΑΣ,ΚΑΙ ΙΔΡΩΝΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΠΑΛΑΜΕΣ ΜΟΥ,ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΘΑΡΑ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΔΛΔ,ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΣΥΝΕΙΔΗΤΟΠΟΙΗΣΩ ΠΛΗΡΩΣ,ΠΑΝΤΑ ΕΧΩ ΤΗΝ ΑΜΦΙΒΟΛΙΑ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΘΑ ΠΑΘΩ ΟΤΑΝ ΜΕ ΠΙΑΝΕΙ.ΕΧΩ ΠΑΕΙ ΣΕ ΠΟΛΛΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟΥΣ ΚΑΡΔΙΟΛΟΓΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΤΠΤ..

----------


## θανάσης

ειναι τοσο καταραμενες αυτες οι εκτακτες συστολες που καμια φορα τις νιωθω και στον υπνο μου..

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

TO XEΙΡΟΤΕΡΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΓΩ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ ΕΝΑ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟΛΕΠΤΟ ΠΡΙΝ ΓΙΝΟΥΝΕ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΛΑΙΜΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΣΤΕΡΝΟ ΣΑΝ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΣΜΟ,ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΥΧΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΙΣΘΑΝΟΜΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΝ ΤΟΝ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΣΜΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ \"ΚΑΛΗ\" ΕΚΤΑΚΤΗ,ΞΕΡΕΙΣ, ΟΧΙ ΤΟ \"ΚΑΛΟ\" ΤΟ ΓΚΝΤΟΥΠ,ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΔΥΝΑΤΗ 3-4 ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟΛΕΠΤΑ ΜΕΤΑ.ΕΓΩ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΤΙΣ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΟΙΓΩ ΤΑ ΜΑΤΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΟΤΑΝ ΞΥΠΝΑΩ,ΔΥΟ ΑΠΑΝΩΤΕΣ,Ε ΚΑΙ ΛΕΩ....ΑΑΑΑ....ΩΡΑΙΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΑΜΕ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ.....ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ..

----------


## Agia

Ontos kataramenes aftes oi ektaktes 8anash. Emena mou eipe i giatros na kanw diafores drastiriotites na ektononete to anxos ekei kai tis lew es8anomai oti 8a pe8anw otan mou simvainei afto kai mou leei to kserw alla na mi fovasai tipota. Etsi arxisa na kanw aerovia askisi kai treksimo.Tin wra pou a8loumai lew \"re de me paratate epitelous?\" kai otan mou simvainei vazw tin oura sta skelia kai lew \"oxi pali re panagia mou de mporw kai kamia fora klew\" xaxaxa antraki antraki alla.... tipota telika! Elpizw oti an kanw a8lisi kai apasxolw kai to mialo mou me alla pragmata siga siga 8a figoun. ESI 8ANASH KANEIS GIMNASTIKI?

----------


## θανάσης

δεν αθλουμε Agia καθαρα και μονο επειδη φοβαμαι..οταν ανεβουν λιγο οι παλμοι της καρδιας νομιζω οτι θα τρελαθω και νιωθω οτι θα πεθανω επι τοπου..σκεφτομαι να το πολεμησω ρε γμτ..ισως με λιγο τρεξιμο 
η να το ριξω στα ηρεμιστηκα :))))

----------


## Agia

NA RWTISW KAI KATI ALLO??? KAI TI GINETE OTAN TO ANXOS EINAI PANW SE AFTA POU PA8ENOUME LOGO ANXOUS??? GINETE FAYLOS KIKLOS ETSI DEN EINAI??? EGW DEN EXW PLEON ANXOS STH ZWH MOU, TO MONO ANXOS MOY PLEON EINAI AFTA POU PA8ENOUME APO AFTO.OPWS AFTES OI EKTAKTES,TA SFIKSIMATA POU NIW8W STO STI8OS,TI DISFORIA SAN NA MIN MPORW NA ANAPNEFSW KAI OI KRISEIS PANIKOY OTAN KATI ME TARAKSEI I ME FOVISEI 8A THN PA8W!!!! AFTO PWS KSEPERNIETE RE PAIDIA?EIPAME NA APOVALOUME TO ANXOS.WRAIA.NAI.ALLA TI GINETE OTAN ANXONOMASTE G AFTA POU MAS PROKALEI?

----------


## Agia

8anash , an i kardia sou den exei kati pa8ologiko, mi fovi8eis na tin gimnaseis ligaki! Ksekina ena xalaro programa me treksimo kai vadin.AN 8ES SOU DINW TO DIKO MOU,EINAI GIA ARXARIOUS STIN ARXI KAI META AFKSANETE O RI8MOS. PISTEVW EINAI TO KALITERO NA EKTONO8EIS EKEI PARA NA PAREIS FARMAKA.K EGW EIMAI STO TSAK NA TA ARXISW ALLA LEW OXI...8A PROSPA8ISW!

----------


## zouzounitsaaa

αφηστε κ εγω τα ιδια!εγω εχω ταχυκαρδιες εδω και 5 χρονια...!κ αισθανομαι συνεχεια τη καρδια μου να χτυπαει γρηγορα!ακομα και στον υπνο μου.αφου πλεον ζω με τον γρηγορο χτυπο της καρδιας,αφηστε ζω ενα δραμα.παροτι ψυχολογικα ειμαι καλα.οι ταχυκαρδιες δεν φευγουν με τπτ.υπαρχει κανεις αλλος που να τις εχει ετσι συνεχεια?

----------


## Agia

zouzounitsa epidi den exw dei to istoriko sou, esi exeis paei se giatro? sou eipe oti ola einai kala? apla einai logo anxous? k egw kapies tazykardies kai kanontas merikes fores poli apla pragmata alla mou eipan ofeilete sto stress pou pernaw afti tin periodo kai to anxos kai oti 8a figoun opws ir8an,arkri na kanw gimnastiki. Vasiko afto pantws,to lene oloi oi giatroi.

----------


## zouzounitsaaa

ναι ειναι πολυ παλια τα ποστ μου απο το 2008 γι\'αυτο.εγω εχω ιδψ διαταραχη,και κρισεις πανικου.κανω εδω και 3 χρονια κοντα θεραπεια με αναφρανιλ και ειμαι πολυ καλα.το μονο καταλοιπο του παρελθοντος ειναι οι ταχυκαρδιες και οτι ειμαι γενικα αγχωδης.

----------


## Agia

mipos ta farmaka sou prokaloun tis taxikardies aftes? de kserw eixa akousei oti pezei rolo se kapoia farmaka otan ta stamatas apotoma i genika an perneis kapoia farmaka.

----------


## zouzounitsaaa

οχι δεν ειναι απο τα φαρμακα...

----------


## θανάσης

Agia πραγματικα θα ηθελα να μου δωσεις το προγραμμα σου..βασικα αν καποιος ξερει..υπαρχει τροπος να σπασει αυτος ο φαυλος κυκλος..δλδ να σταματησω να σκεφτομαι οτι θα παθω κτι?

----------


## Agia

Vasika afto eksartate apo sena,oso den kaneis kakes skepseis kai den panikovalese 8a figei k afto alla malon einai ligo diskolo,exeis skeftei na pas se kapoion psixologo? 8a voi8isei.pigena k egw alla logo ikonomikwn stamatisa g ligo. Oso gia to programma dwse mou to msn sou an exeis na sto steilw apo kei.:)

----------


## θανάσης

[email protected]

----------


## zouzounitsaaa

είναι πολυ δυσκολο να απάσεις αυτόν το φαύλο κύκλο....4 χρόνια υπεφερα με λάθος ψυχιάτρους και αγωγές....

----------


## Agia

Ti ennoeis la8os psixiatrous??? den kanane swsta ti doulia tous? afto enoeis??? kai kati allo pou i8ela na pw einai oti o ka8e an8rwpos einai diaforetikos kai den mporoun alloi na to antimetwpisoun toso efkola tous pernei apo katw,kai alloi prospa8oun kai ksegeloun afton ton faylo kiklo...ilikrina to pistevw afto arkei na iparxei 8elisi kai apofasistikotita.

----------


## zouzounitsaaa

συμφωνω καλη μου μαζι σου.μου πήρε πολύ καιρό να βρω τον κατάλληλο ψυχίατρο.ο πρώτος,πήγαινα μου έγραφε κάτι φάρμακα και μίλαγα μόνη μου χωρίς να λέει τπτ.ο δεύτερος,πήγαινα μίλαγα μου έλεγε 5 πράγματα,έγραφε τη συνατγή κ έφευγα.η 3η ηταν ψυχολόγος.πήγα 80% χάλια και έφυγα 100% χάλια.χαχχαχαχα.μου μίλαγε συνέχεια και δεν καταλάβαινε αυτά που της έλεγα.ε στον 4ο ήμουν τυχερή.πρωτή φορά μου έιπε γιατρός τι ακριβώς έχω και τι επιλογές έχω.και για τη φαρμακευτική αγωγή μου άφησε περιθώριο να το σκεφτώ αν θέλω ή οχι.μόνη μου πήρα την απόφαση.

----------


## Agia

χαχαχαχα απιστεφτο!!! που πηγες και επεσες. Το ονομα σου πως ειναι? και τωρα σε τι φαση βρισκεσαι? εχεις εκτακτες συστολες εσυ???

----------


## zouzounitsaaa

σου στέλνω U2U...

----------


## Agia

sou esteila k egw .....:)

----------


## Nicos70

XTHES PIGA KAI GO SE PSUXOLOGO GIA NA DOKIMASO TIN TUXI MOU MPAS KAI MPORESO NA VRO TO KOURAGIO NA KSEFUGO AP AUTO TO FAVLO KUKLO ME TIS ARRUTHMIES . FANTASTEIETE RE PAIDIA OLI MERA DEN EIXA KATHOLOU ARRUTHMIA KAI MEXRI NA PAO ME EIXANE TARAKSEI I KARDIA MOU EPAIZE TO BOLERO. TELIKA I PROTI EPAFI ITAN MALLON THETIKI FUSIKA TIN TRELLANA ME TIS ISTORIES MOU :) ALLA ITAN I PROTI EPAFI KAI PROSPATHOUSE I GUNAIKA NA KATALAVEI APO AUTA POU ELEGA . AUTO POU MOU EIPE EINAI OTI MPOREI NA VOITHISEI ARKEI NA UPARXEI KAI MIA DESMEFSI APO MEROUS MOU . TORA NA DOUME POS THA PAEI... A NAI XORIS FARMAKA

----------


## Agia

Kalh arxh....pistevw 8a ta pas poly kala kai an sinergasteis k esy swsta 8a exeis apotelesma siga siga.Mh nomizeis oti sta dyo prwta rantevou 8a exeis apotelesma...emena mou eipe mporei na parei k xrono mporei k ligotero apo mhna,mporei k perissotero,analoga to pws exei epireasei kati psixologika ton ka8e an8rwpo!!

----------


## θανάσης

φιλε νικο σε νιωθω απολυτα..και γω προχτες πηγα για μια συνεντευξη σε ενα μεταπτυχιακο και ειχα τρελαθει απο τις εκτακτες συστολες που ειχα μεχρι να γινει η συνεντευξη..ειναι το αναθεματισμενο αγχος ρε γμτ που μας χτυπαει στην καρδια

----------


## Nicos70

Το θέμα είναι να μην μας αφήσει στον τόπο ......πρέπει να βρούμε τρόπο να νικήσουμε το αγχος από εκεί ξεκινάνε όλα....

----------


## Giorgos4

γεια σας και απο μενα παιδια, θελω τη βοηθεια σας
εδω και 1,5 χρονο με εχουν τρελανει οι αρρυθμιες, κανω εκτακτες συστολες πολυ συχνα, οταν αγχωνομαι κυριως αλλα και με την παραμικρη σωματικη ασκηση, πχ να ανεβω μια ανηφορα, αλλα εχει τυχει απλα οταν σκυβω να παρω κατι που επεσε κατω!!!. αφου πηγα σε καμποσους γιατρους και εκανα ολες τις εξετασεις (τριπλεξ, χολτερ, καρδιογραφηματα, τεστ κοπωσεως..) ολοι μου ειπαν οτι οφειλονται στο αγχος και οτι ειναι ακινδυνες. και μου συνεστησαν να χασω βαρος. ειμαι 1.96 και ημουν τοτε 140 κιλα σχεδον. τωρα ειμαι στα 110 και συνεχιζω. αλλα ο εφιαλτης δεν μαφηνει. κατα καιρους ειχα παρει lopressor και τωρα παιρνω inderal αλλα δεν θελω να εξαρτωμαι απο φαρμακα. 
εδω και 2 μερες με εχουν πιασει ασταματητα. ασταματητα ομως! καθε δευτερος χτυπος σχεδον ειναι αρρυθμος.. εχω τρελαθει, νομιζω οτι θα πεθανω. παιρνω μισο inderal και μου περναει, αλλα μετα με ξαναπιανει και πρεπει να παρω τουλαχιστον 1,5 χαπι τη μερα για να ειμαι καλα, ενω ο γιατρος μου ειχε συστησει 1. θα περιμενω ν αγυρισει απο διακοπες και αυτος να τον ρωτησω.
το αποκορυφωμα ηταν χθες που περασα απο μια οντισιον και ειχα τοσο αγχος που χτυπουσε σαν τρελη η καρδια μου, χωρις κανενα ρυθμο και τοσο δυνατα, που εσφιγγε το στηθος μου, δεν μπορουσα να αναπνευσω και πιστεψα οτι ηρθε το τελος μου.. σταδιακα υποχωρησε αλλα ηταν ο,τι χειροτερο εχω ζησει.. ε απο τοτε εχω σχεδον μονιμη αρρυθμια.. δεν μπορω να κανω τιποτα και φοβαμαι παρα πολυ. ακομα και αυτη τη στιγμη που γραφω, η καρδια μου κανει συνεχεια εκτακτες συστολες. (διαβασα που καποιοι λετε οτι κανετε 10-20-50 σε μια μερα.. εγω κανω αμετρητες!)

δεν ξερω τι να κανω, να παω και σε αλλο γιατρο? 
να αναφερω οτι κανω ψυχοθεραπεια αλλα ενω γενικα με εχει βοηθησει, στα συγκεκριμενα συμπτωματα δεν εχει κανει τιποτα.. γιαυτο φοβαμαι οτι ακομα και αν προερχεται απο ψυχολογικα αιτια, ισως δημιουργησει κατι μονιμο ή μεινω οντως στον τοπο!

----------


## γιώτα2

Πραγματικά σε καταλαβαίνω μιας και χρόνια υπέφερα απο έκτακτες κοιλιακές συστολές.Επαιρνα και εγώ τενορμιν ανάλογο του ιντεραλ αλλά δεν βοήθησε καθόλου.
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι με τα αντικαταθλιπτικά είδα βελτίωση άρα καταλαβαίνεις ότι δεν είναι κάτι παθολογικό.
Είναι γεγονός ότι μερικές συστολές ειδικά αν η μια έρχεται πάνω στην άλλη νομίζεις ότι ήλθε το τέλος σου.
Ευτυχώς όμως δεν υπάρχει κίνδυνος και τις περισσότερες φορές είναι αθώες.

----------


## Agia

kai ti 8a ginei re paidia 8a eimaste etsi mia zwi??? pws 8a ginei na antimetwpisoume kati tetio...einai ontos tromaktiko. Emena pleon de me fovizoun aftes oi ektaktes alla pio poly kati taxikardies ksafnikes ekei pou ka8omai...ekei nomizw oti 8a meinw kai oxi me tis ektaktes. Me steilane na elegksw pali ton thiroidi gt einai simptwma oi taxikardies sto asxeto alla den apokliete kiolas na einai anxos i stress i de kserw an iparxei kapoia ka8arh eksigish telika. Aftoi kitane tis eksetaseis sou lene eisai kala,alla mpikan pote sti diadikasia na erevnisoun va8itera tetia provlimata pou den ta 8eoroun pa8ologika???? tote ti???.....afto to pragma oso sinexizete toso de mas afinei na apalagoume apo afto! ilikrina exw ftasei se apognwsi de kserw, alloi einai toso anes8itoi kai de tous niazei tipota ti na pw....de kserw pia!!!

----------


## θανάσης

φιλε γιωργο εχεις τσεκαρει τον θυροειδη σου?

----------


## Nicos70

paidia xthes ego piga sta epeigonta me sunexomenes ektaktes. molis me ksaplosan sto krevvati mou perasan.... mou ekanan kardiografima den eixa oute mia. meta ekatse o giatros ekei kai mia nosokoma kai mou eipan ta ekseis. oti ola proerxontai apo ton eggefalo. einai ximiko to provlima mou eipan. mono me agxolitika i antikatathliptika tha vreis iremia kai na pigaineis se psuxologo na matheis texnikes antimetopiseis agxous . molis efuga apo ekei m epiasan pali piga spiti katapia ena xanax kai to kopsa ston upno. ksupnisa stis 5 pige na me piasei enas panikos giati ksupnisa alla gurisa plevro kai ksanakoimithika. Paidia meta to xthesino nomizo den prepei an ksanaasxoleithoume me tin kardia mas allou einai to provlima kai legete agxos. A gia osous rotane an tha meinoun ston topo....i giatros mou eipe oti gia na ginei auto prepei na exeis xronio provlima stin kardia kai na sundiastei me arruthmies - afidatosi kai allous xilious 2 paragontes ....enas ugieis anthropos den pathainei tipota. apla pedaivete.

----------


## Giorgos4

> _Originally posted by θανάσης_
> φιλε γιωργο εχεις τσεκαρει τον θυροειδη σου?


ναι τον εχω ελεγξει. ολα οκ. 
μα ειναι να τρελαινεται κανεις! δεν ξερω, εγω θελω να το ψαξω κι αλλο, αμφιβαλλω κι εγω για το κατα ποσο σε προσεχουν οι γιατροι και εξαντλουν καθε πιθανοτητα. ξερω οτι πιθανοτατα υπερβαλλω και οφειλονται στο αγχος, αλλα θελω να ελεγξω οτι δεν σχετιζονται με καποιο προβλημα στο στομαχι πχ. 
διαβασα οτι οι αρρυθμιες μπορει να οφειλονται κ σε οισοφαγικη παλινδρομηση η κατι τετοιο. κ εγω νιωθω συχνα τελευταια που ειναι εντονα τα συμπτωματα, μια αοσθηση σαν φουσκωμα ή σαν να μου ερχεται να ρευτω κ να μην μπορω. νομιζω μαλιστα οτι παλιοτερα με ειχε ρωτησει ο γιατρος αν εχω κατι τετοιο αλλα δεν το ειχα παρατηρησει. επισης με πιανουν εκτακτες συστολες αν φαω λιγο παραπανω ή αν πιω κανενα ποτηρι νερο. τελος με εβαλε σε σκεψεις ενας λοξυγγας που με επιασε σημερα μαζι με κατι εκτακτες, και μου θυμησε περισυ που πριν απο ενα εφιαλτικο 24ωρο με συνεχομενη αρρυθμια, με ειχε πιασει ασταματητος λοξυγγας. δεν ξερω, πιθανον να φαινονται αστεια αυτα που σκεφτομαι, αλλα οσοι αντιμετωπιζετε παρομοιο προβλημα καταλαβαινετε την απογνωση μου!
το ερωτημα μου ειναι αν μπορει να οφειλεται σε μη καρδιακο παραγοντα( πχ στομαχι) απο τη στιγμη που αποδεδειγμενα με πιανει και οταν εχω πολυ αγχος. το ενα αναιρει το αλλο; δεν ξερω, πραγματικα η κατασταη ειναι τραγικη...

----------


## Agia

Se katalavenoume,k egw etsi. to ena anerei to allo,kai gia stomaxia mou legane kai g oti 8es na kitaksw...ase pooosa lefta!...telika??? prepei na kitaksw ton 8iroidi alli mia fora kai opws dipote na milisw me psyxologo!!!Mou eipan na paw k se kentro psixikis ygias,,,kai na mi skeftomai gt oso skeftomai akoma k ston ipno to mialo doulevei k se petaei me mia wrea taxikardia i krisi panikou me to kalimera sas.

kati allo paidia, mou eipe i giatros mou g ligo kero na parw inderal. lete na mi mporw meta xwris afto??? kserei kaneis kati g to inderal??? inderal i xanax????....exw mperdeftei. o ka8enas exei pei ta dika tou.logiko einai afou pame sinexia se giatrous apo to fovo mas psaxnontas ti kai giati...

----------


## Nicos70

to inderal to epairna ki ego palia tora stin zo stin kupro kai den uparxei. vasika einai farmako pou prostatevei tin kardia apo ta trela erethismata pou stelnei to mualo. otan to epairna eniotha kalutera alla min fantasteite oti den eixa katholou.

----------


## Agia

den kanei diladi gia tous swmatikous ponous apo to anxos? diladi es8ima pnigmou, varos sto sti8os?? ti xriazete h afto to pragma???

----------


## θανάσης

Νικο θα πρεπει νομιζω να μπουμε σε διαδικασια οτι ολο αυτο ειναι αποτελεσμα του στρες και του φαυλου κυκλου στον οποιο εχουμε μπει
εκτακτη συστολη----εχω προβλημα στην καρδια----παω σε γιατρο----μου λεει ειμαι καλα----για λιγο νιωθω ωραια----νεα εκτακτη συστολη----μηπως εκανε λαθος ο γιατρος?------νεος κυκλος αγχους---και αλλες εκτακτες συστολες---θεε μου θα παθω κατι----ξανα σε γιατρο----νεες εξετασεις----παλι δεν εχω τιποτα... κτλ κτλ

πρεπει να σπασουξκε αυτο τον φαυλο κυκλο..τα αγχολυτικα που περνεις σε βοηθουνε..το θεμα ειναι οτι καταπολεμουν τα συμπτωματα του αγχους και οχι το αγχος καθε αυτο..ισως να βοηθουσε λιγο αεροβια γυμναστικη και καποιος ψυχολογος..μπορω να σκεφτω και αλλα..γιογκα..κλασικη μουσικη..εχω διαβασει για ατομο το οποιο ειχε 4500 εκτακτες συστολες την ημερα..και ειναι απολυτα υγειης

το inderal που αναφερατε ειναι \'\'β αναστολες\'\' δλδ ειναι ενα αυστηρα καρδιολογικο φαρμακο με ελαφρα αγχολυτικη επιδραση..οι \'\'β αναστολεις ενοχοποιουνται για πολλα πραγματα(βεβαια σε μεγαλες δοσεις και σε μακρες περιοδους) και εγω δεν θα επαιρνα ποτε..καλυτερα καποιο αγχολυτικο-ηρεμιστικο σε περιπτωση που δεν μπορεις να αποφυγεις τα εντονα συμπτωματα που προκαλει το αγχος

----------


## θανάσης

γιωργο και γω τα ιδια περιπου με εσενα αντιμετωπιζω..δεν μπορω να φαω πολυ γιατι αρχιζουν εκτακτες συστολες, με ρεψιμο καποιες φορες εχω και εκτακτες..προσπαθησε να το ελεγχεις στο μυαλο σου..εγω ετσι κανω..ουσιαστικα εκει μας χτυπαει το αγχος ρε συ..οπως καποιος αγχωνεται και δεν μπορει να αναπνευσει..ετσι και εμεις αντιδραει ετσι ο οργανισμος
αισιοδοξια παιδια..εδω ειμαστε ολοι με το ιδιο προβλημα και στην ουσια δεν εχουμε τιποτα :)

----------


## Giorgos4

μωρε εχω ολη την καλη διαθεση να το δω αισιοδοξα, αλλα πως να το κανω, οταν δεν μιλαμε για μερικες εκτακτες, αλλα για συνεχες πραγμα! να χτυπαει δηλαδη συνεχεια η καρδια αρρυθμα! φανταστειτε φρικη! να νομιζω οτι θα πεθανω οπου ναναι! και μου λενε να γυμναστω, να βελτιωσω τη φυσικη κατασταση.. πως να το κανω απο τη στιγμη που με την παραμικρη ασκηση, ειτε ανεβαινω σκαλες ειτε ανηφορα ειτε πολλες φορες σκυβοντας να πιασω κατι με πιανουν εκτακτες? να τις αγνοω και να κανω τη γυμναστικη μου? το ξερετε οτι δεν γινεται!

και πραγματικα δεν θελω να εξαρτωμαι απο τα φαρμακα, φοβαμαι και τις παρενεργειες, σεξουαλικες δυσλειτουργιες, τριχοπτωση και δεν ξερω κ εγω τι αλλο.. αλλα δεν μπορω να μην παρω inderal οταν κανει η καρδια σαν αρρυθμο ταμπουρλο και αισθανομαι οτι δεν μπορω να αναπνευσω.. γιατι οπως ειπα, μπορει να με πιασει συνεχομενα.. με τοσα φτερουγισματα απορω πως δεν εχω πεταξει ακομα!

----------


## θανάσης

εχεις προσπαθησει μια μερα να ΜΗΝ μετρησεις ποσες εκτακτες ειχες? να μην ακουμπησεις καθολου τον σφυγμο σου? να ξυπνησεις και να μην σκεφτεις το πρωτο πραγμα που θα ανοιξεις τα ματια σου την καρδια σου? καντα μια μερα ολα αυτα και μετα πες μας το ποσες εκτακτες ειχες στο περιπου

----------


## Giorgos4

μα θαναση, δεν τα κανω ολα αυτα που λες
ποτε δεν εχω μετρησει ποσες εκτακτες εχω. απλα συμβαινουν και ειναι πραγματικα παρα πολλες, αμετρητες σχεδον σε μια μερα. ποτε δεν εχω πιασει το σφυγμο μου, δεν ξερω καν πως ν ατο κανω. και μονο τις τελευταιες μερες ξυπναω και το σκεφτομαι, που εγινε εντονο το προβλημα. αλλα δεν ειμαι κολλημενος, δεν μου εχει γινει εμμονη, ισα ισα προσπαθω να το απωθησω, να σκεφτομαι αλλα πραγματα.. αλλα ειναι σα να με κυνηγαει. γινεται απο μονο του προτεραιοτητα στη σκεψη μου!
τωρα τι να σου πω, στο περιπου... σημερα ειχα τουλαχιστον 150 εκτακτες μεχρι τωρα. και μπορει να σου λεω και λιγες. σου ξαναλεω, δεν τις μετραω. απλα βιωνω αυτη την απαισια αισθηση

----------


## θανάσης

φιλε μου ταλαιπωρησαι πολυ ρε γμτ...νομιζω πως πρεπει να απευθηνθεις σε ψυχολογο-ψυχιατρο αφου εχει αποκλεισθει καρδιολογικο θεμα

----------


## Giorgos4

εχω απευθυνθει και στους 2, κανω ψυχοθεραπεια, μιας και παλιοτερα ειχα εντονο προβλημα με κρισεις πανικου, με αποπροσωποποιηση και δεν συμμαζευεται.. με λιγα λογια υπερβολικο αγχος που με εχει καθηλωσει κυριολεκτικα στο παρελθον. αυτα περασανε σε μεγαλο βαθμο, τωρα προεκυψε αυτο... τι να πω ρε γαμωτο...

----------


## θανάσης

ποσο καιρο ταλαιπωρησαι με εκτακτες συστολες? εγω καλοκαιρι του 2005 εκανα την πρωτη εκτακτη συστολη

----------


## Giorgos4

εχει πολλα χρονια που ενιωσα την πρωτη εκτακτη μεμονωμενα, αλλα ας ηταν 1-2 το χρονο ξερω γω. τοτε δεν ηξερα καν τι ειναι και δεν εδωσα πολλη σημασια. σαν εντονο προβλημα αρχισε απο την παραμονη της πρωτοχρονιας του 2009, που με επιασε ασταματητα και ετρεξα στο νοσοκομειο. εκει με βρηκε ο χρονος. και απο τοτε εχει γινει μονιμο προβλημα. με την παραμικρη ασκηση βομβαρδιζομαι απο εκτακτες συστολες.. πηρα χαπια και μου περασε για καποιους μηνες αλλα μετα παλι τα ιδια... και τωρα το αποκορυφωμα.

----------


## θανάσης

συνεβη κατι εκεινη την ημερα και σε επιασε?

----------


## Giorgos4

τιποτα, δυο ποτηρακια μαυροδαφνη ηπια, αλλα δε νομιζω να φταιει αυτο που ανοιξαν οι ασκοι του αιολου!
τι να σου πω, ενδεχομενως να συσσωρευτηκε το υπερβολλικο αγχος χρονων και να ξεσπασε με αυτο τον τροπο..
γιατι υπεφερα κατα διαστηματα οπως σου ειπα πολυ απο κρισεις πανικου και αγχος, κλεισιμο στον εαυτο μου κλπ.

----------


## θανάσης

τι να πω ρε φιλε..στεναχωριεμαι που σε βλεπω ετσι...
δεν ειμαι γιατρος αλλα εχω ακουσει οτι σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις σαν την δικη σου,οταν δηλαδη επηρεαζεται τοσο εντονα η καθημερινοτητα σου,υπαρχει μια θεραπευτικη μεθοδος ονοματι
ablation..την εχεις ακουσει?

----------


## Giorgos4

αυτο ειναι επεμβαση σωστα? δεν θα ηθελα να καταφυγω σε κατι τετοιο... οχι ακομα τουλαχιστον..

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

THN EXΩ ΑΚΟΥΣΕΙ ΕΓΩ.ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΕΚΤΑΚΤΕΣ ΣΥΣΤΟΛΕΣ,ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΥΠΕΡΚΟΙΛΙΚΕΣ ΤΑΧΥΚΑΡΔΙΕΣ.ΛΕΓΕΤΑΙ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΦΥΣΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΗ ΜΕΛΕΤΗ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΡΔΙΑΣ,ΚΑΙ ΚΑΥΤΗΡΙΑΖΟΝΤΑΙ ΤΑ ΠΑΘΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΔΕΜΑΤΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΟΚΑΛΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΒΡΑΧΥΚΥΚΛΩΜΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΦΛΕΒΟΚΟΜΒΟ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΡΔΙΑΣ.

----------


## θανάσης

εχει σχεση γενικα με την αρρυθμια(και οι ταχυκαρδιες αν σκευτεις αποτελουν μορφη αρρυθμιας)..δεν ειναι επεμβαση με την ενοια της εγχειρισης..καταστρεφουν με ηλεκτρισμο απλα τις περιοχες, εκτος του φλεβοκομβου , που προκαλουν καθε ειδους αρρυθμια..δεν ξερω αλλα 150-200 εκτακτες συστολες την ημερα ειναι δυσκολο να τις αντεξει ο οποιοσδηποτε..μιλα με καποιον καρδιολογο

----------


## Giorgos4

δεν εχω μιλησει με εναν αλλα με 2, χωρια αλλες 2 φορες που ειχα παει στο νοσοκομειο. και εχω κανει ολες τις εξετασεις. θα παω παλι να το συζητησω.. και τηντριτη θα κανω μια γαστροσκοπηση μπας και εχω καμια διαφραγματοκοιλη!

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΥΠΕΡΚΟΙΛΙΑΚΕΣ ΤΑΧΥΚΑΡΔΙΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΑ ΦΙΛΕ ΘΑΝΑΣΗ..ΣΤΟ ΛΕΩ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΧΩ ΨΑΧΤΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΞΕΡΩ..ΟΙ ΥΠΕΡΚΟΙΛΙΑΚΕΣ ΤΑΧΥΚΑΡΔΙΕΣ ΩΦΕΙΛΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΕ ΠΑΘΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΔΕΜΑΤΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΟΚΑΛΟΥΝ ΒΡΑΧΥΚΥΚΛΩΜΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΦΛΕΒΟΚΟΜΒΟ..ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΙΔΗ ΑΡΡΥΘΜΙΩΝ ΩΦΕΙΛΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΕ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΠΑΘΟΛΟΓΙΚΕΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΔΙΟΡΘΩΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ABLATION..ΟΙ ΕΚΤΑΚΤΕΣ ΣΥΣΤΟΛΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΚΑΛΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΒΛΑΒΗ ΤΟΥ ΦΛΕΒΟΚΟΜΒΟΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΡΔΙΑΚΟΥΣ ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΜΟΥΣ Α ΚΑΙ Β,ΣΤΕΦΑΝΙΑΙΑ ΝΟΣΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΝΕΟΥΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ ΚΥΡΙΩΣ,ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΤΑΧΡΗΣΗ ΚΑΦΕΙΝΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΣΙΓΑΡΟΥ,Η ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΟΡΜΟΝΙΚΕΣ ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΕΣ.

----------


## Agia

Paidia egw eixa ektaktes entones sistoles apo ton septemvri tou 09 xwris na kserw oti afta itan ektaktes,me tromazan alla to prospernousa,ena vradi lipon pou me epiase g ta kala fovi8ika kai piga sta epigonta,ekei vre8ikan sto kardiografima 3 ektaktes sistoles kai tote ema8a ti akrivos einai kai ti pa8enei i kardia tin wra ekeini.Trela8ika.Se kardiologo na fantastite piga Martio.Kai eksakoou8ousa na tis exw.Enw me vrike i giatros entaksi, egw paraponiomoun sinexws,oute na doulepsw de mporousa kai ola afta giati ema8a ti kanei i kardia ekini tin wra kai tromaza poli.an den to iksera omws????....pistevw oti i idea sto oti stamataei i kardia mou prokalese akoma pio poli tis ektaktes,to fovo.tis kriseis panikou.Ka8e ektakti itan kai mia krisi panikou sta kapakia gia mena.AFTO VEVEA EGINE ANXOS KAI FAYLOS KIKLOS!
8A ELEGA NA MI FOVASTE TI GIMNASTIKI,GT PISTEVW OTI TWRA MOU EXOUN MIW8EI ARKETA LOGO TOU OTI ARXIZW KAI EXW KALI FISIKI KATASTASI KAI GIMNAZW TIN KARDIA MOU,DEN KAPNIZW,DEN PINW KAI TRWW SWSTA!
SIGOURA EINAI OLA STO MIALO MAS. STIN ARXI POU KSEKINISA TREKSIMO,PA8ENA EKTAKTES KAI ITAN SAN ENA \"GKNTOUP\" FANTASTITE TIN WRA POU TREXW...KAI VEVEA FOVOMOUN ALLA SINEXIZA LIGO ME PERPATIMA KAI KSANA PALI. DE TO AFISA ETSI KAI ILIKRINA TO PISTEVW OTI ARXIZOUN KAI FEYGOUN APO TI GIMNASTIKI.
VEVEA AFTES OI KSAFNIKES TAXIKARDIES DEN KSERW TWRA TI EINAI ALLA TOUS VARE8IKA OLOUS NA MOU LENE OTI PREPEI NA MILISW ME PSIXIATRO I PSIXOLOGO.ARA OLA EINAI NEYRWSIKA,KAI PRAGMATIKA EINAI O MONOS GIATROS POU EXOUME ANAGKI.OXI O KARDIOLOGOS.AFTO KATALAVA EGW!ARGISA VEVEA ALLA PISTEPSTE OTI TA KANOUME XIROTERA TA PRAGMATA EMEIS MONOI MAS,ME TIS SKEPSEIS MAS. 
KAI KSEKINISTE AEROVIA ASKISI,....PISTEPSTE ME!!!

----------


## Giorgos4

παιδια πραγματικα δεν ειμαι καλα. το πρωι (της παρασκευης) πηρα μισο ιντεραλ επειδη με πιασανε αρρυθμιες, το βραδακι στις 8.30 το ιδιο, μετα στη 1 τη νυχτα το ιδιο και παλι πριν απο καμια ωρα. κανονικα δεν ξερω αν μπορω να παιρνω τοσα φαρμακα αλλα ο γιατρος λειπει διακοπες, αφηστε που πια ειναι σ/κ. αυτη τη στιγμη η καρδια μου χτυπαει σαν τρελη ΣΥΝΕΧΩΣ εκτακτες συστολες. και οταν λεω συνεχως, κυριολεκτω, ασταματητα, σε καθε χτυπο. το χαπι προφανως δεν με επιασε και δεν ξερω τι να κανω.. φοβαμαι οτι θα πεθανω.. να παω στα επειγοντα στο νοσοκομειο? τι θα μου κανουν κι αυτοι, απορω. αφου εχω κανει ολες τις εξετασεις και δεν μου βρηκαν τιποτα.
επισης απο χθες το βραδυ νιωθω εντονο φουσκωμα στο στομαχι και πολυ εντονο το αισθημα οτι θελω να ρευτω αλλα δεν μπορω.. δυσκολευομαι ν αφαω ή να πιω γιατι χειροτερευει.. και σκεφτομαι οτι πιθανον να συνδεεται με τις αρρυθμιες και αυτο. ξερω οτι θα κοιμαστε τετοια ωρα αλλα πραγματικα δεν ξερω τι να κανω...

----------


## Giorgos4

συνεχεια του προηγουμενου ποστ:
τα ξημερωματα δεν αντεξα, πηγα στο νοσοκομειο. η καρδια μου ειχε τρελαθει, εκανε συνεχως απανωτες εκτακτες ασταματητα. ηταν εκει 2 γιατροι και ενας νοσοκομος. αφου μου κανανε το πρωτο καρδιογραφημα, ο νοσοκομος μου συνεστησε να αυξησω τη δοση του ιντεραλ σε 3 ολοκληρα τη μερα, πρωι-μεσημερι-βραδι. και μου δωσανε ενα ακομα ιντεραλ ολοκληρο. μετα απο μιση ωρα οι συστολες σταματησανε και μου κανανε δευτερο καρδιογραφημα για επιβεβαιωση. η πιεση μου ηταν κανονικη. αυτο που με προβληματισε ηταν οτι οι γιατροι φαινοντουσαν ασχετοι και ο νοσοκομος ηταν αυτος που αποφασιζε τι θα μου πει κλπ. τελοσπαντων. μου ειπε ακομα οτι καλο ειναι να μην κανω γυμναστικη αυτη την περιοδο. καθως επισης οτι αν δω οτι πεφτουν οι σφυγμοι μου κατω απο 50, να μειωσω τη δοσολογια κατα μισο χαπι. τι να πω... τοσα πολλα χαπια επ\'αοριστον.. γιατι να τα τραβαω ολα αυτα? του ειπα και για το στομαχι και για την αισθηση φουσκωματος που εχω, μπως φταιει αυτο, λεει δυσκολο, αλλα αν επιμενουν εντονα τα συμπτωματα να κανω μια γαστροσκοπηση αν θελω.
σκεφτομαι επισης να παρω ενα τηλεφωνο τον ψυχιατρο/ψυχοθεραπευτη μου να τον ρωτησω μηπως μπορουμε να το αντιμετωπισουμε διαφορετικα. δεν ξερω αν θα βοηθουσαν τα αντικαταθλιπτικα, αλλα αν βοηθησουν, ισως προτιμω να τα παρω, παρα να παιρνω φαρμακα για την καρδια..

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

γυμναστικη γιατι σου ειπαν ναμην κανεις?

----------


## Agia

FILE GIWRGO STAY COOL...OLOI LIGO POLY TA PERASAME AYTA! KALA EKANES KAI PIGES STO NOSOKOMEI, ALLA APO TO FOVO SOU MEXRI NA PAREIS TIN APOFASI NA PAS KAI MEXRI POU PIGES KAI MEXRI NA DEIS OOOLA AFTA KAI KITAS KAI TO STOMAXI KAI TI EINAI AFTO KAI TI EINAI EKEINO SIGOURA DIMIOURGEIS ARRI8MIA,I EKTAKTES PIO POLY.STHN KATASTASH AFTH EPIDINONONTE OI EKTAKTES RE SY,AFTO MOU LEGANE K EMENA! 

EMENA TO INDERAL MOU EIPAN NA TO APOFEYGW IDIKA TWRA ME TIS ZESTES GT DEN KANEI.RIXNEI POLY TON SGIGMO! KALITERA NA PERASOUN OI KAFSONES KAI META MOU EIPAN.
EPISIS KALO EINAI NA PERNW AN 8ELW KAPOIO ANXOLITIKO MOU EIPAN EINAI KALITERO,KAI O SINDIASMOS KAI TWN DIO AN I DOSI TOU INDERAL EINAI MIKRI DEN TREXEI KATI MOU EIPAN.KOITA KAI IREMISE,VGALE TO FOVO KAI TO ANXOS, KAI KOITA NA MIWSEIS TI DOSI TOU INDERAL TWRA ME TIS ZESTES KAI PERNE KAPIO ANXOLITIKO,ME TI SINESTISI GIATROU VEVEA.

OSO GIA TI GIMNASTIKI DEN EIPAME NA LIOSEIS....ENA TREKSIMATAKI LIGO NA TONONESE 3 FORES TIN EVDOMADA 8A DEIS 8A SE STRWSEI...!

KAI EMENA LIPOUN OI GIATROI MOU...KAI PIGA STO KENTRO YGIAS POU EXOUME ENAN POLI KALO GIATRO EKEI,MOU EIPE TI NA KANW.
PIGENE K ESY NA VOI8I8EIS APO ENAN PSIXOLOGO I PSIXIATRIO!

VASIKA POSO XRONWN EISAI? DEN EXW KITAKSEI TO ISTORIKO SOU,AN 8ES VEVEA MOU APANTAS! KAI STAY COOL!OLOI FOVOMASTE KAI TO PALEVOUME OSO MPOROUME,KANTO K ESY KAI KANE IPOMONI DE MPOREI NA FIGOUN OLA SE MIA MERA.EMENA PERASAN 7 MINES KAI EXOUN ELLATO8EI POLI OI EKTAKTES,XWRIS NA PERNW IDERAL KAI SKATA.MONO OTAN TO EIXA ANAGKI EPERNA! PERIMENOUME NEA SOU...

----------


## Giorgos4

Demgal23 δεν ξερω, μου ειπε να μην κανω γυμναστικη καλυτερα αυτο το διαστημα που εχω πολλες εκτακτες.
επισης μου ειπε ρε παιδια οτι οι εκτακτες αν και ακινδυνες απο μονες τους, κρυβουν τον κινδυνο να εξελιχθουν σε μυοκαρδιοπαθεια, και γιαυτο πρεπει να κανω 1 υπερηχογραφημα το χρονο για να το προλαβω σε περιπτωση που παει να συμβει. ισχυει αυτο? με φοβισε ειναι η αληθεια..

Agia αυτα για το inderal που μου λες δεν τα ηξερα, αλλα τωρα δεν ξερω τι να κανω, να μην παρω τη δοσολογια που μου ειπαν? δεν εχω καποιο γιατρο να επισκευτω προς το παρον. θα δω μηπως βρω τον ψυχιατρο απο δευτερα. παντως πριν απο καμια ωρα και χωρις να εχω εκτακτες απο τη στιγμη που ξυπνησα, πηρα 1 ολοκληρο inderal.. και αμεσως μολις εφαγα κατι, το ενιωσα βαρυ στο στομαχι μου (ενω εφαγα λιγο) και με πιασανε παλι οι εκτακτες. δηλαδη δεν με βοηθησε ουτε το ολοκληρο χαπι! τι θα κανω, δεν ξερω τι αλλη επιλογη εχω! απλα να κανω υπομονη? ειναι τρομερη η αισθηση, δεν γινεται..

----------


## Agia

KOITA, TO IDERAL DEN EINAI SAN TO PAFSIPONO,POU TO PERNEIS EKEINI TIN WRA KAI STAMATANE OLA.XRIAZETE SYSTIMATIKI 8ERAPEIA PERIPOU ENA MINA,DIO?TREIS? OSO SOU EIPE O GIATROS SOU. 8A ARXIZEIS NA VLEPEIS APOTELESMATA SIGA SIGA KAI OXI ME TO POU TO PERNEIS. KATARXAS KANEIS VLAKIA POU TO PERNEIS OLOKLIRO META TON IPNO.SIKW,FAE KATI PIES KANENA XIMO KAI MPOREIS AS POUME NA PERNEIS MISO TO PRWI KAI MISO TO VRADI. I MPOREIS NA PERNEIS TO MISO TOU MISOU ANA TESERIS WRES.AFTO EIXA KANEI K EGW! RE SY SOU RIXNEI TO SFIGMO,MI PEZEIS ME AFTO TO XAPI.

O GIATROS SOU KINITO DEN EXEI NA TON PAREIS GIA MIA ERWTISI?

OSO G AFTO POU EIPES,AN PROKALEI STO MELON KARDIOPA8IA I KATI ALLO DEN TO KSERW,ALLA OUTE KAI TO NOMIZW!POIOS STO EIPE AFTO PALI...TI NA PW,ISOS G AFTO NA MAS EIPAN NA GIMNAZOMASTE LIGAKI? ALLA MPAAA....8A RWTISOUME TON DEMGAL23...POU APOTI VLEPW TA EXEI PSAKSEI OLA!!!:)

PES MOU LIGO POSO KAIRO PERNEIS IDERAL? GIA POSO KERO SOU EIPAN? KAI POSI DOSI?

EIPES DEN EXEIS PA8OLOGIKA EYRIMATA E?

----------


## Agia

APO OSO KSERW FILE GIWRGO SINI8WS OI MIOKARDIOPA8IES EINAI KRIWS KLIRONOMIKES. ALLES FORES DEN EINAI KAI DEN EXEI EKSAKRIVO8EI KAI I AKRIVIS ETIA, AFTO FENETE STON IPERIXO,POSO FISIOLOGIKO EINAI TO PAXOS TIS KARDIAS KAI TOU MUOKARDIOU K AN PAROUSIAZEI EPIPLOKES. 

EFOSON EXEIS KANEI EKSETASEIS, EXEIS KANEI??? DEN 8IMAMAI! 8A SOU DEI O GIATROS SOU THN KARDIA SOU KAI 8A SOU PEI AN IPARXEI KAPIO PROVLIMA MIN ANISIXEIS,OLA FENONTE KAI 8A SE SIMVOULEPSEI. KALO EINAI NA KANEIS ENAN ELGXO MIA FORA TO XRONO! ALLA MIN AKOUS POLLA,AKOU TON GIATRO SOU!

----------


## Agia

Οι απλές μεμονωμένες έκτακτες συστολές που δεν συνδέονται με υπαρκτή καρδιοπάθεια, όπως αποδεικνύεται από την ενδελεχή μελέτη του εξεταζόμενου, είναι καλοήθεις. Είναι αυτές που κατά κανόνα δεν αισθάνεται καθόλου ο άνθρωπος ή εάν τις αισθάνεται, τις αισθάνεται σαν σκίρτημα ή έντονο κτύπημα της καρδιάς ή σαν διαλείψεις κατά την ψηλάφηση του σφυγμού. Αυτές δεν χρειάζονται καμία θεραπεία και σε αυτή την κατηγορία ανήκει η συντριπτική πλειονότητα (90%) των έκτακτων συστολών.
Οι προϋποθέσεις για να δημιουργηθούν θανατηφόρες αρρυθμίες είναι η ύπαρξη ενεργούς στεφανιαίας νόσου, καρδιακής ανεπάρκειας, μυοκαρδίτιδας ή γενικότερα μυοκαρδιοπαθειών. Ο μεγαλύτερος όμως κίνδυνος είναι η ύπαρξη στεφανιαίας νόσου με ρήξη (σπάσιμο) της μικρής αθηροσκληρωτικής πλάκας, μιας από αυτές που υπάρχουν στα τοιχώματα των στεφανιαίων αρτηριών. 

ΕΙΔΕΣ ΡΕ ΣΥ???? ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΥΧΑΙΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΓΡΑΦΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΙ, ΟΠΟΤΕ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΠΑΘΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΕΥΡΗΜΑ ΜΗ ΦΟΒΑΣΑΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΦΙΛΕ ΓΙΩΡΓΟ, ΞΕΧΝΑ ΤΑ ΟΛΑ, ΚΑΝΕ ΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΑΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΜΕ ΘΑ ΠΑΜΕ...ΑΛΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΔΕ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ...ΚΙΑΝ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΑΦΤΟ ΘΑ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΠΟΛΥΥΥ ΓΕΡΟΙ...ΧΟΥΦΤΑΛΑ! ΧΑΧΑΧΑ

ΜΗΝ ΑΝΥΣΗΧΕΙΣ ΔΕ ΘΑ ΠΑΘΕΙΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ. ΟΚ?

----------


## Giorgos4

ξεχασα να πω οτι ειμαι 26 χρονων
αυτο για τον κινδυνο εξελιξης σε μυοκαρδιοπαθεια, μου το ειπε ο γιατρος στο νοσοκομειο, η μαλλον ο νοσοκομος, μιας και αυτος ασχοληθηκε μαζι μου. ο γιατρος δεν εδειχνε να ξερει και πολλα επι του θεματος..

ο ιδιος ο νοσοκομος/γιατρος(δεν ξερω κι εγω τι ηταν, φορουσε μπλε στολη παντως, οχι ασπρη ποδια σαν τον αλλο), μου ειπε να παιρνω 3 ολοκληρα inderal τη μερα. και οτι τα 3 μισα που επαιρνα ως τοτε δεν αρκουσαν. κι εμενα μου φανηκαν πολλα 3 ολοκληρα, αλλα τι να κανω. εδω πηρα ολοκληρο σημερα και δεν μου εκανε τιποτα, αντιθετως μετα με επιασε η αρρυθμια... δεν ξερω τι να κανω μ ετη δοσολογια? ν αμην τον ακουσω? να τη μειωσω μονος μου? με ποια λογικη να τη μειωσω ομως, αφου και με ολοκληρο χαπι δεν περναει!

τα inderal δεν τα παιρνω καιρο. εχει τυχει να παρω στο παρελθον για να σταματησουν οι εκτακτες, και μισο χαπακι ηταν αρκετο. ειναι ομως εδω και καμια εβδομαδα που παιρνω καθημερινα σαν αντιμετωπιση των συμπτωματων. στην αρχη επαιρνα μισο πρωι και βραδι οταν αισθανομουν τις εκακτες για να σταματησουν. ακι ηταν αρκετο. τωρα ομως και τα ολοκληρα δεν κανουν τιποτα..

παθολογικα ευρηματα δεν ειχα και εχω κανει ολες τις εξετασεις. μονο το στομαχι δεν εχω ελεγξει και θα το κανω την τριτη, θα παω για μια γαστροσκοπηση.

οκ να δεχτω οτι ολα οφειλονται στο αγχος και οτι δεν θα παθω τιποτα... αυτη τη στιγμη ομως που εχοντας παρει ενα χαπι και δεν μπορω να παρω αλλο, τι ν ακανω που εχω ασταματητες εκτακτες? ειναι τρομακτικο! να κανω απλα υπομονη? να παω να κλειστω σε νοσοκομειο? τι? θα παρω ενα τηλ τον ψυχιατρο να ακουσω τη γνωμη του αλλα δε νομιζω να βοηθησει..

----------


## Agia

DIWRGO AFTOI ME THN MPLE STOLI OPWS LES EINAI IDIKEVOMENOI...DILADI ...AGGOURIA!!! MA8AINOUN AKOMA...KAI SOU KANOUN ENA SORO PRAGMATA GIA NA DWSOUN KALI ANAFORA GIA NA PAROUN KALI 8ESI....ASE RE,MAS DOULEVOUN. SE NOSOKOMEIO DOULEVA GIWRGO,KAI ASE TI EXW DEI ME TOUS ASXETOUS. LIPON AKOU TWRA...

KALITERA NA MIN AKOUSEIS TON VLAKA ME TI MPLE STOLI...NA PERNEIS IDERAL POU 8A MIWSOUN SIGA SIGA TIS EKTAKTES SISTOLES ALLA NA PERNEIS MISO TO PRWI KAI MISO TO VRADI.

OPWS SOU EIPA KAI PRIN TO IDERAL DEN EINAI DEPON,NA TO PIEIS NA PERASEI O PONOS. 8ELEI SISTIMATIKI 8ERAPEIA KAI APOTELESMATA 8A DEIS SIGA SIGA SE ENA MINA.

EFOSON DEN EINAI OI EKTAKTES PA8OLOGIKIS AITIAS,DEN XRIAZETE NA PERNEIS KAI 3 TI MERA...RE EIMASTE SOVAROI??? ELA PANAGIA MOU....OFILETE KA8ARA SE PSIXOGENES SIMPTWMA,EINAI NEYRWSIKIS AITIAS.MIN ANXONESE KAI XALARWSE LIGAKI FILE! OLA 8A PERASOUN SIGA SIGA ME IPOMONI!!!!!!!ARKEI NA VOI8AS K ESY TON EAFTO SOU.MI TO SKEFTESE SINEXEIA,TO KSERW EINAI TRAGIKO TO ES8IMA,ALLA IPOMONI!!!!!!!!

KANE TI 8ERAPEIA SWSTA,OPWS O GIATROS SOU SOU EIPE, KAI MI KANEIS TIPOTA ALLO....XALARWSE!

KAI STO NOSOKOMIO NA PAS RE SY TI 8A SOU KANOUN NOMIZEIS? AFOU DEN EXEIS KATI PA8OLOGIKO!POSES FORES TO EKANA K EGW APO TO FOVO MOU,DOULEVA KIOLAS MESA EKEI KAI ME EIXAN PAREI STO PSILO.MI KANEIS XAZA TWRA,LIPON...NA MILISEIS SE KAPOIO PSIXOLOGO I PSIXIATRO KAI ISOS NA XRIAZESE KAPOIO ANTIKATA8LIPTIKO I ANXOLITIKO G LIGO KAIRO PARA IDERAL! 

VIAZESAI GIWRGO,KAI AFTO DE VOI8AEI...PERIPTWSEIS SAN AFTES 8ELOUN NA TO PAREIS APOFASI KAI NA KANEIS IPOMONI!!!

----------


## Giorgos4

δηλαδη προτεινεις να παιρνω μονο μισο χαπι πρωι-βραδυ προς το παρον ακομα και αν δεν περναει? (θα ρωτησω και τον καρδιολογο μου που θα επιστρεψει απο δευτερα)

αλλα κυριως, προτεινεις να αγνοω τις συνεχεις εκτακτες που με πιανουν? ακομα κι οταν μιλαμε για δεκαδες σε μερικα λεπτα?(ειδικα χθες οταν πηγαινα στο νοσοκομειο χτυπουσε η καρδια τρελα σαν ξεκουρδιστη)

δηλαδη αυτη τη στιγμη που τις νιωθω καθε τοσο να λεω οτι οκ, δεν ειναι τιποτα? μα πως γινεται,αφου ειναι τοσες πολλες!
καταλαβαινω παντως τι θες να πεις, θα προσπαθησω να ηρεμισω, αλλα ειναι τοσο δυσκολο οταν αισθανεσαι ετσι.. παω να παρω τηλ τον ψυχιατρο..

----------


## Agia

GIWRGO ANXONESAI POLY KAI DINEIS SINEXEIA VASH! HREMISE LAGAKI...AKOMA KAI TWRA POU GRAFEIS GIAFTO SIGOURA SE ANXWNEI. POLLES FORES DEN TO KATALAVENEIS ALLA TO MIALO DOULEVEI KAI EINAI SE EKGRIGORSI GT PERNEI ERE8ISMATA OTI APILITE KAI SOU DIMIOURGEI KAI TAXIKARDIES KAI OLA.EINAI SAN AMYNA!

EGW SE MIA FASI,PIO PALIA DEN ANTEXA,EKLEGA OLI MERA...ALLA DE VOI8AEI AFTO! TO PIRA APOFASI,KAI EMA8A NA PERIMENW POLLES EKTAKTES MESA STI MERA! TRELENOMOUN,OLO STA EPIGONTA KAI KSANA KAI KSANA....E RE SY DE PIGENE ALLO,NA MOU LENE OLOI DEN EXEIS TIPOTA KAI TETOIA, AI TO KERATO MOU LEW PREPEI KATI NA KANW.AFOU DE VRIKE K O KARDIOLOGOS KATI, AI STHN EFXI LEW...APOFASISA NA PIGENW GIA TREKSIMO,NA KANW DIAFORA NA KSEXNIEMAI,...PA8ENA SINEXIA TETIA KAI ELEGA NA 8A MEINW TWRA EDW SA TO SKILI STO DROMO...XAXAXA PARTO KAI LIGO STHN PLAKA RE SY.

EXW DEI PERISTATIKA AN8RWPWN DE MPOREIS NA FANTASTEIS...KAI TOTE DEN EIXA STO MIALO MOU KAN OTI 8A PA8W KARDIA.

ARXISA NA FOVAMAI OTAN PA8ENA KRISEIS PANIKOU KAI KATI FTEROUGISMATA KAI APO TOTE TO EVALA STO MIALO MOU KAI KITA TWRA EIMAI EDW MESA OPWS ESY OPWS OLOI KAI PSAXNOMASTE AKOMA ENW MAS EIDAN GIATROI!!!

PANTWS GIA 3 IDERAL TI MERA?????.....RE 8A TRELA8OUME? PARE MISO KAI MISO! 8A SINEXISEIS NA EXEIS EKTAKTES RE SY GIWRGO,ENOEITE AFTO. SIGA SIGA 8A DEIS APOTELESMATA.MI KSANA PEIS OTI PIRA ALLA DEN EGINE KATI. KSEKOLA APO AFTO!DE GINETE!APLA 8A SE IREMISEI LIGAKI KAI 8A ARXISEI NA MIWSEI TIS EKTAKTES!!ALLA STADIAKA! KATALAVES???

----------


## θανάσης

γιωργαρε εγω θα ελεγα να παιρνεις το φαρμακο στην δοσολογια που σου δινει ο γιατρος..εμεις εδω ΔΕΝ ειμαστε γιατροι
παντως να σου πω κατι? φαινεσαι εντελως νικημενος απο την μαχη που δινεις
να σε ρωτησω κατι? ποιες ωρες την ημερα εισαι κατα κανονα χωρις εκτακτες συστολες για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα?

----------


## Giorgos4

συνηθως το πρωι που ξυπναω ειμαι καλυτερα. λιγο μετα ομως αρχιζουν τα οργανα(και συγκεκριμενα τα ταμπουρλα)
θαναση ισως να εχεις και δικιο. ομως δινω μαχη απο τα 17 μου με διαφορες βλακειες, οπως κρισεις πανικου, εντονο αγχος, αποπροσωποποιηση κλπ. καποια στιγμη λυγιζεις...

πητα μισο χαπι προηγουμενως που ημουν εξω γιατι οι εκτακτες ειχαν στησει παλι χορο. γι αμι αωρα δεν εκανε τιποτα. μετα καθησα σε ενα παγκακι. μετρησα 13 εκτακτες σε ενα λεπτο! φαντασου σε μια ολοκληρη μερα... μετα απο λιγο υποχωρησαν.. τωρα δεν ξερω ποτε θα με ξαναπιασουν. ο Ψ δεν απαντα. απο δευτερα θα εχω νεα και αυτουνου

----------


## θανάσης

εχεις πιασει τον εαυτο σου οταν ασχολειται με κατι πχ ενα puzzle, η κατι που να απαιτει να αφιερωσες χρονο και να ακολουθησεις ενα οργανογραμμα πχ μοντελισμος...εχεις παρατηρησει εαν εχεις εκτακτες τοτε?
δοκιμασε το και θα δεις οτι, οταν παψει το μυαλο σου να ασχολειται με την καρδια, θα ελλατωθουν και οι εκτακτες

----------


## Giorgos4

μακαρι, αλλα πραγματικα δεν εχω παρατηρησει κατι τετοιο.

----------


## Giorgos4

μιλησα με τον ψυχιατρο μου. λεει οτι κατα τη γνωμη του δεν χρειαζεται σε αυτη τη φαση να παρω αντικαταθλιπτικα, ας παρω το inderal συμφωνα με τις οδηγιες του γιατρου.
τι να πω, παλι σημερα η καρδια μου εκανε σαν τρελη, ημουν και εξω και ενιωθα οτι θα λιποθυμισω. μολις τωρα καπως κοπασε το πραγμα. ελπιζω να ειναι κατι παροδικο, δεν μπορω να φανταστω τη ζωη μου να κυλαει ετσι!

----------


## Agia

Sovara? etsi sou eipe o psixiatros?

Emena pali mou eipan kalitera ta anxolitika...ti na pw re sy, oti nanai!!!

De nomizw i zwi sou na kilisei etsi,kanenas mas de 8elei gia ton eafto tou ta xeirotera!
Eyxomai ola na sou pane kala....kai sta epomena nea sou na mas peis poly 8etika sxolia!!!

Kati allo pou i8ela na rwtisw. AN KSEREI KAPOIOS, TA SIMPTWMATA TOY 8IROEIDI EINAI EKTOS APO TAXIKARDIES KAI DISFORIA,PLAKOMA STO STI8OS????

ETSI MOU EIPAN ALLA DEN EXW MILISEI AKOMA ME GIATRO KAI 8ELW NA DW.AN KSEREI KAPOIOS NA MOU PEI KATI 8A TO EKTIMOUSA!

----------


## Giorgos4

δεν αντεχω αλλο βρε παιδια... το απογευματακι πηγα σε μια δουλεια που ειχα εκτος σπιτιου. συνεχεια εκτακτες.. πηρα μισο χαπι. δεν μου εκανε τιποτα. περπατουσα στο δρομο, η καρδια να χτυπαει σαν τρελη, να μην μπορω να αναπνευσω, ενιωθα οτι θα σωριαστω... μετα απο μιση ωρα παιρνω αλλο μισο. περασε κανα 2ωρο για να ηρεμησω λιγο. και τωρα πριν λιγο επειδη πεινασα, εφαγα ενα μηλο και ηπια μια κουπα σουπα επειδη εχω το λαιμο μου που ποναει συν τοις αλλοις. νασου παλι τωρα λοιπον συνεχως εκτακτες! δεν αντεχω αλλο, νομιζω θα πεθανω. κανω συνεχεια απανωτες εκτακτες και δεν ξερω αν πρεπει να παρω αλλο χαπι! ειμαι σε απογνωση πραγματικα..
σκεφτομαι να παω παλι στο νοσοκομειο να τους πω να με κρατησουν μεσα να μου κανουν εξετασεις, δεν ξερω, να μου δωσουν μια εξηγηση! δεν υποφερεται αυτη η κατασταση! ακομα και απο ψυχολογικα αιτια να ειναι, κατι πρεπει να γινει ρε παιδια...
με συγχωρειτε που σας πρηζω κι εσας αλλα δε νομιζω να αντεχαν πολλοι ανθρωποι να εχουν μονιμη αρρυθμια και μαλιστα τοσο εντονη..

----------


## Agia

Giwrgo eisai sigouros apolyta oti afta pou niw8eis ginonte oli thn wra? Eisai taragmenos poly kai akoma kai to paramikro esy sigoura 8a to niw8eis!

Efoson piges sto nosokomeio,kalitera na kliseis ena rantevou me enan psixiatro! Nomizw xriazesai allo farmako! Prepei na kalmareis ligo! Mi se pernei toso apo katw! K emeis den eimaste kai stin wreoteri fasi!

An nomizeis oti 8a niwseis kalitera na pas sto nosokomio pigene...na iremiseis toulaxiston!

Ti allo na sou poume k emeis, kai se mas ta idia lene oloi oi giatroi! Vres kati kai ksexasou,kane kati opws sou eipe kai o 8anasis pio panw...kai xalarwse! Ypomoni xriazete! Oi goneis sou ti lene g afto??

----------


## Giorgos4

Μα αυτο προσπαθω να σας δωσω να καταλαβετε(οχι οτι μπορειτε να κανετε κατι, απλα ετσι θελω να τα πω καπου)
Αν με πιασουν οι εκτακτες ειναι ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ, η μια πανω στην αλλη σταματητα.. γιαυτο εχω απελπιστει τοσο πολυ. στο παρελθον τις ειχα κι εγω οπως οι περισσοτεροι εδω μεσα περιγραφετε. μια τη μια μερα, 2 την αλλη, 10 την επομενη.οκ αυτο το ειχα συνηθισει και δεν με τρομαζε. αλλα αυτο που συμβαινει τις τελευταιες μερες δεν περιγραφεται. αλλη μια φορα το επαθα για την ακριβεια, περισυ το καλοκαιρι, ειχα παει και στα επειγοντα και τοτε. επι ενα 24ωρο ασταματητη αρρυθμια. αλλα οκ περασε μετα. τωρα ομως εχουν περασει τοσες μερες και τιποτα. με αφηνει λιγες ωρες και μετα παλι, ασταματητα! πριν που με επιασε μ ετο ζορι απλωσα κατι ρουχα, ειπα μηπως κανω δουλειες να ξεχαστω, τιποτα. ξαπλωσα λιγο στο κρεβατι, ηρεμησα και ψιλοπερασανε. τωρα δεν εχω. ειναι ευκολο να λετε οτι πρεπει να ηρεμησω και να μην το σκεφτομαι, αλλα οπως σας ειπα, αν ειχα 10-20-100 εκτακτες σε μαι μερα θα ηταν πιο ευκολο. εδω μιλαμε για εκατονταδες. απορω πως ζω κι ας μου λενε οτι ειναι ακινδυνες. οκ ειναι ακινδυνες αλλα η καρδια γι ακαποιο λογο χτυπαει με σταθερο ρυθμο. αν χτυπαει συνεχεια αρρυθμα, κατι θα παει στραβα δεν μπορει.. τι ν απω, ξερω οτι σας κουρασα κι εσας και ζητω συγγνωμη. 
αυριο επιστρεφει ο καρδιολογος και θα τον παρω τηλεφωνο επιτελους. και την τριτη μαλλον θα παω για γαστροσκοπηση να μου φυγει η ιδεα μηπως φταιει το στομαχι..
οι γονεις τι να πουνε και αυτοι, να κανω υπομονη λενε...
σας ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις και το ενδιαφερον, ειλικρινα, καταλαβαινω οτι οι περισσοτεροι απο εσας περνατε επισης δυσκολα..
οκ θα προσπαθησω να ηρεμησω την επομενη φορα και να μην \"κλαφτω\"... πως θα τοκανω με 15 εκτακτες το λεπτο? θα δουμε!

----------


## Agia

RE SY GIWRGO TI ZITAS SIGNWMI? K EMEIS KAPOU 8ELOUME NA TA POUME KAI TA LEME EDW METAKSI MAS MPAS KAI PARIGORI8OUME LIGO, NA KSEXASTOUME....DE MAS KOURAZEIS,OUTE ESY OUTE KANENAS. MI TO KSANAPEIS AFTO. APLA KAI EMEIS PROSPA8OUME NA SE STIRIKSOUME,NA SOU MILAME 8ETIKA GIA NA MI SE PERNEI APO KATW KAI FOVASAI!
EXEIS APOLYTO DIKIO...X8ES EIXA K EGW 2 APANOTES TIN WRA POU IMOUN STIN KAFETERIA KAI KSEREIS PWS FOVI8IKA???SIKO8IKA PANW! PETAXTIKA KAI ARXISA NA METRAW SFIGMOUS! GIA NA MI ME KATALAVOUN PIGA TOUALETA...KAI META IREMISA!!! ASE, EKEINI TIN WRA KATALAVENW PWS NIW8EIS IDIKA ME TOSES POLLES!

8A ELEGA NA SINENOI8EIS ME TON GIATRO SOU, NA VALEIS KAI ENA HOLTER24h, NA TO KSANA DEITE! KAI OTI SOU PEI KANE!

AN SOU PEI OTI DE XRIAZETE ZITA TO ESY.PES 8ELW NA VALOUME NA DW TI SIMVAINEI!

EGW 2 FORES EVALA GT EIXA AMFIVOLIES. DEN EIXE O GIATROS KAI EIXA EGW! ALLA TO KSERO MOU TO KEFALI EKEI!!!

OSO GIA TO STOMAXI ANTE DES TO KAI NA MAS PEIS KAI GIAFTO,AN KAI DE NOMIZW NA EINAI!!!

----------


## elis

μια κοπελα παντωσ σε παλιοτερο θεμα την παλευε με δυνατοτερο χαπι τησ κατηγοριασ του ιντεραλ που δεν την αφηνε να ανεβασει παλμουσ

----------


## sophaki

Φίλε Γιώργο, επειδή έχω περάσει από ανάλογο λούκι, αυτή τη στιγμή έχεις αυτοπαγιδευθεί και δεν μπορείς να βγεις εύκολα μόνος σου. Το έχω περάσει, η ζωή μου είχε γίνει κόλαση, ακόμα υπάρχουν περίοδοι που το παλεύω. Όλοι μου έλεγαν ότι είχα άγχος, όλες οι ειδικότητες των γιατρών (παθολόγος, καρδιολόγος, γαστρεντερολόγος, γυναικολόγος, ενδοκρινολόγος, ΩΡΛ...). Βλέπεις; Τους είχα επισκεφθεί όλους... Δεν μιλάω για τις εξετάσεις... Μια ντουλάπα από \'δαύτες.
Όταν ο κόμπος έφτασε στο χτένι, μια φίλη με πήγε \"σηκωτή\" στην ψυχολόγο. Ήμουν πραγματικά ειλικρινής, πιο ειλικρινής δεν υπήρξα ποτέ μου, ούτε ακόμα στον ίδιο μου τον εαυτό... Ήθελα να γίνω καλά. Παρά το γεγονός, ότι αισθανόμουν ότι με βοηθούσε, τα σωματικά συμπτώματα δεν έλεγαν να με αφήσουν... Είχα αρχίσει να απελπίζομαι, το μυαλό μου είχε κολλήσει, ήμουν πεπεισμένη ότι πεθαίνω κάθε λεπτό, δεν μπορούσα να χαρώ τίποτα... Μιζέρια. Παραπονιόμουν συνέχεια στην ψυχολόγο μου, κι εκείνη μου έλεγε ότι τα συμπτώματα θα εξαφανιστούν μόνο αν ανακαλύψω τι είναι αυτό που μου προκαλούσε το άγχος και τις εσωτερικές συγκρούσεις που συνέβαιναν στο μυαλό μου.
Πάλεψα πολύ, αρνιόμουν να το πιστέψω, έλεγα δεν είναι δυνατόν εκεί που είμαι καλά, να μου συμβαίνουν όλα αυτά. Τελικά, με την επαγγελματική βοήθεια και με τη βαθιά ενδοσκόπηση, ανακάλυψα τι ήταν αυτό που με είχε οδηγήσει σε αυτό το σημείο. Ποια ήταν τα γεγονότα και οι σχέσεις που με είχαν οδηγήσει να λειτουργώ υποσυνείδητα έτσι. Και σιγά - σιγά, άρχισα να γίνομαι καλύτερα... Τα συμπτώματα να μειώνονται, ο φόβος να υποχωρεί... Πράγματα που αρνούμουν να ομολογήσω στον ίδιο μου τον εαυτό και γι\'αυτό αυτός αντιδρούσε μ\'αυτό τον τρόπο... Δεν ήταν εύκολο, δεν ήταν γρήγορο... Ο δρόμος προς την αυτογνωσία ήταν σκληρός και μακρύς... Όμως τώρα μπορώ και χαίρομαι την κάθε στιγμή της ζωής μου... Όχι ότι δεν υπάρχουν στιγμές που με πιάνουν τα \"ψυχοσωματικά\" μου κι ότι ο φόβος δεν παραμονεύει από πίσω. Όμως τώρα ξέρω να ψάχνω γιατί μου συμβαίνουν και να μην αφήνω κανέναν και τίποτα να με καταπιέζει. Τα θέλω μου έχουν γίνει πιο σημαντικά από τα πρέπει μου.
Προσωπική μου συμβουλή: Να βρεις έναν καλό ψυχολόγο που ειδικεύεται στη συμπεριφορική-γνωσιακή θεραπεία και να δουλέψεις ειλικρινά μαζί του. Ακόμα κι όταν νομίζεις ότι θέλεις να τον δείρεις, ότι σου κατακρημνίζει ανθρώπους και ιδανικά, ψάξε καλύτερα για να δεις μήπως έχει δίκιο...
Μη βασίζεσαι στο inderal γιατί έτσι δημιουργείς την ψευδαίσθηση στον εαυτό σου ότι το πρόβλημά σου είναι καρδιολογικό. Αφού το πρόβλημά σου είναι ψυχολογικό, γιάτρεψε την ψυχή σου κι όχι την καρδιά σου.
Δεν πήρα καθόλου φάρμακα σ\'αυτή τη διαδικασία, έκλαιγα κι έτρεμα σαν το ψάρι από το φόβο, πέθαινα κάθε μέρα γιατί φοβόμουν να ζήσω...
Ζήσε το φόβο σου, πάλεψε με τα φάντασματα που σου τον δημιουργούν και πίστεψε με στο τέλος θα βγεις νικητής!!!
Δέξου πραγματικά ότι πρόβλημα είναι μέσα σου κι όχι οργανικό (αφού όπως λες σε έχουν διαβεβαιώσει όλοι οι γιατροί σου...)
ΔΕΙΞΕ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΒΟ ΣΟΥ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΟΝ ΦΟΒΑΣΑΙ!!!

----------


## Χάιντι

Το άχγος αντιμετωπίζεται με την χορήγηση χαπιών (βενζοδιαζεπινών) από τον γιατρό και με υποστηρικτική ψυχοθεραπεία.

Με τα χάπια (βενζοδιαζεπίνες κ.α.) υπάρχει ο κίνδυνος του εθισμού ή της εξάρτησης, γι αυτό δεν είναι λογικό να χρησιμοποιούνται από τους ασθενείς χωρίς ιατρική καθοδήγηση.

Η υποστηρικτική ψυχοθεραπεία έχει σαν σκοπό να βοηθήσει τον ασθενή να τροποποιήσει τις πιεστικές συνθήκες της ζωής του ή, αν αυτό δεν είναι δυνατό, να ενισχυθεί η ικανότητά του για την αντιμετώπιση δύσκολων καταστάσεων.

----------


## panos32

Φιλε Γιωργο καλησπερα. Διαβασα μολις για την περιπτωση σου κι ειναι σαν να \"εβλεπα\" εμενα σε οσα εγραφες... Δυστυχως περναω αναλογη φαση. Εγω ξεκινησα με κρισεις πανικου περισυ το Πασχα. Πλεον, μετα απο ενα χρονο και κατι, εχω μαθει να ζω με αυτο, αλλα οι φοβιες δεν σταματουν ποτε. Δεν εχω πια κρισεις, αλλα πλεον ταλαιπωρουμαι με την καρδια μου, εχω συνεχεια αρρυθμιες και αισθημα παλμων, ενω τις τελευταιες ημερες νιωθω κατα διαστηματα πονακια στο στηθος, που με εχουν ανησυχησει ιδιαιτερα. Ολο φοβαμαι για τη στιγμη που θα τελειωσουν ολα... Τον χρονο αυτο εκανα ομοιοπαθητικη (την σταματησα ομως γιατι δεν με βοηθησε καθολου), ξεκινησα ψυχοθεραπεια απο τον Ιανουαριο (και τη συνεχιζω, με επιτυχια θα ελεγα) και βεβαια εδω και 6 μηνες κανω και γυμναστικη που με εχει τονωσει. Ενω λοιπον οι κρισεις πανικου εξαφανιστηκαν, τα ζητηματα της καρδιας δεν λενε να με αφησουν. Φοβαμαι οτι, επειδη λογω των κρισεων ειχα συχνες ταχυπαλμιες και ανεβαζα σφυγμους, μου εχει μεινει πλεον \"κουσουρι\" ολο αυτο. Τωρα προετοιμαζω τις διακοπες μου κι ενω ειναι ολα ωραια και καλα, εχω παλι τις αρρυθμιες και τους ανεξηγητους πονους στην καρδια (που \"με χτυπανε\" μεχρι και πισω στην πλατη) και δεν ξερω τι να κανω. Θα ηθελα πολυ παντως, φιλε Γιωργο, να μαθω νεα της εξελιξης σου, και να κρατησουμε μια επαφη απο εδω... Δυστυχως εχω συνειδητοποιησει οτι η νεα γενια πλεον τραβαμε τα πανδεινα (αλλα δεν ειναι φρικτο να περνας την καθε μερα σου με τον φοβο οτι κατι ασχημο θα σου συμβει;;). Ακομη και τις ωραιες στιγμες δεν μπορω να τις απολαυσω 100%... Τι να πω, ευχομαι οι διακοπες να μας βρουν ολους καλα και να χαλαρωσουμε σε μεγαλο βαθμο. Κι ελπιζω οι καρδουλες μας να \"παιξουν πλεον με τους δικους μας ορους\" και να μην μας κανουν τα τσαλιμια τους, γιατι ειναι βασανιστικο...:(

----------


## sophaki

Παιδιά ακούστε με,
προσπαθήστε να ανακαλύψετε την πραγματική αιτία του άγχους σας...
Θα εκπλαγείτε από τα άμεσα αποτελέσμτα...
Χρειάζεται όμως τόλμη για να διώξεις μακριά ορισμένους ανθρώπους ή καταστάσεις...
Τότε, ως δια μαγείας όλα εξαφανίζονται (ή σχεδόν...)

----------


## *Hristina*

Sophaki εχεις απολυτο δικιο σ αυτα που γραφεις αλλα για μενα τουλαχιστον ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να ανακαλυψω την πραγματικη αιτια του αγχους μου.Να φανταστεις οτι πριν με πιασουν οι κρισεις πανικου νομιζα οτι δεν αγχωνομουν καθολου.Το κακο με μενα ειναι οτι δεν καταλαβαινα οτι αγχωνομουν με αποτελεσμα να σωματοποιηθει ολο αυτα τα χρονια.
Κι αν ολα αυτα προκαλουνται απο τη δυσαρεσκεια της καθημερινοτητας μας, πώς την αλλαζεις αυτη;;

----------


## Giorgos4

Καλημερα
Πηρα τηλ τον καρδιολογο και μου ειπε οτι δεν χρειαζεται να κανω ουτε γαστροσκοπηση ουτε τιποτα, οτι δεν εχω κανενα παθολογικο προβλημα. μου ειπε να αλλαξω το φαρμακο και να παιρνω μισο pactens καθε πρωι. και θα με καλυψει λεει. 
χθες παντως εκανα πολυ λιγες εκτακτες γυρω στο μεσημερι και καπως χαρηκα γιατι ηταν η πρωτη φορα που ενιωσα καλυτερα τις τελευταιες μερες. πηρα μονο μισο inderal.
σημερα πηρα το pactens και ελπιζω να μη με πιασουν.. θα σας πω νεα... ευχαριστω και παλι για την υποστηριξη.

οσο για ψυχολογικη βοηθεια.. ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενος με τον ψυχοθεραπευτη μου, δεν ξερω τι αλλη προσεγγιση θα μπορουσε να υπαρξει ωστε να αντιμετωπιστουν καλυτερα ολα αυτα..
θα δουμε...

----------


## sophaki

Hristina, κι εγώ στην αρχή δεν μπορούσα να την βρω με τίποτα. Νόμιζα ότι όλα είναι τέλεια (ευτυχισμένη οικογένεια, επιτυχημένη επαγγελματική καριέρα, οικονομική άνεση) κι έβριζα ολημερίς τον εαυτό μου που παιδευόμουν και δεν μπορούσα να τα χαρώ γιατί ήμουν συνεχώς υπό το καθεστώς του φόβου. Κάθε μέρα πέθαινα.
Όταν με πολύ κόπο και χρόνο, ανακάλυψα τι μου έφταιγε, έπεσα από τα σύννεφα. Κι επειδή δεν ήμουν και τόσο γενναία \"για να τα πετάξω όλα στον αέρα\", έκανα μικρές ριζικές αλλαγές στην καθημερινότητα μου, που την βελτίωσα κατά πολύ.
Μιλάω για ότι με πειράζει (χωρίς πλέον να νοιάζομαι για τις αντιδράσεις των άλλων), φροντίζω οπωσδήποτε να βγω για ένα καφέ με κάποια φίλη που ξέρω ότι δεν θα με γεμίσει με τα προβλήματά της κι επιτέλους αρχίζω ν\'αγαπάω τον εαυτό μου όπως είναι, χωρίς να νοιάζομαι για την κριτική των άλλων (ακόμα κι όταν είναι οι πιο κοντινοί μου άνθρωποι).
Πολύ δύσκολο να γίνει, αλλά αφού τα κατάφερα εγώ, νομίζω ότι μπορεί να τα καταφέρει ο καθένας. Η ζωή είναι πολύ μικρή για να την αφήσουμε να μας πάρει από κάτω...

----------


## petrakis_87

Kalhspera se olous, eimai kainourios sto forum mias kai ta dika mou sumptwmata parolo pou exoun 3ekinhsei edw kai peripou 9 mhnes tous teleutaious 3 oso paw kai xeirotereuw. Genika oso thimamai ton eauto mou hmoun panta polu agxwtikos kai fovitsiarhs,mias kai o pateras mou me eixe valei sto trupaki epeidh ton evlepa mikros na asxoleitai me thn kardia tou ( agxwtikos kai ekeinos me taxupalmies arruthmies marmarugh epathe 2 fores kai telika twra sta 63 tou einai mia xara!!!), opws kai naxei egw hmoun ena polu energhtiko atomo, eidika ta kalokairia den kathomoun lepto se hsuxia, douleia se estiatorio thalassa clubbing olh mera e3w, kapniza kai sto xalaro ena paketaki th mera xwris kanena prob. ton teleutaio xrono omws ontas foithths pleon enw sthn arxh hmoun mia xara stadiaka arxisa na peftw, na mhn exw dld polu ore3h na eimai sunexeia sto spiti kai na kanw diafora sto pc ospou telika mia mera kai enw eimai me kati filous me pianei mia foverh para3usmikh taxukardia me panw apo 170 sfugmous !! trelathika apo to fovo, hmoun sigouros oti pathaina anakoph, moudiasa oloklhros zalh trelh kai na tremw sa to psari, paw nosokomeio kai mou xtuphsane 3 an thimamai kala eneseis gia na hremhsw. telika to 3eperasa kai hmoun komple sthn arxh alla na mhn ta polulogw meta apo liges meres arxisan ta provlhmata, taxupalmies zalades adunamia genikh se shmeio na mhn mporw na parw ta podia mou, orthostatikh taxukardia, polles fores pono entono sto sththos, duspnoia, les kai pesane OOles oi arrwsties panw mou. exw kanei apo tote 3 uperhxous se 3 diaforetikous kardiologous, 2 holter apeira kardiografhmata (me kata meso oro 140 kathe fora p ekana), exw koitaz3ei thiroeidh me uperhxo kai aimatologika, phga se OΡΛ gia tis zalades, genikh aimatos kai ormonologikes 2 fores tous teleutaious mhnes... akoma kai uperhxo sta epinefridia gt m vrskane kai piesh. telika na mhn ta polulogw den mou exoun vrei tpt pathologiko (akoma toulaxiston) kai h alhtheia einai oti konteuw na trelathw pleon. Den uparxei oute mia mera p na mhn exw taxupalmies kai suxna pukna me pianoun kriseis panikou kai malon pasxw kai apo agxwdh diataraxh gt kapoies meres noiwthw olh th mera ena anejhghto agxos, oti kati exw , oti tha kathw krish kai tha pethanw k mlkies tetoies... srth arxh phgaina sunexeia sta epeigonta kai paraponiomoun gia taxupalmies kai zalada kai panta mou xtupousane mia enesh kai mou legane na mhn agxwnomai. To thema einai oti twra p einai kalokairi egw fovamai na vgw akoma kai apo t spiti mou, fovamai oti tha me piasei krish, apofeugw na phgainw makria se merh opou den exei nosokomeio konta kai tetoia pramata... mlkies dld. Eilikrina den 3erw ti na kanw, exw hdh arxisei stadiaka na xanw tous filous mou kai Nomizw oti tha mou ti varesei kamia wra kai tha trelathw. Proxthes efaga kati kai enoiwtha to stomaxi mou meta skata, telika anevainw sth mhxanh kai enw sthn arxh enoiwtha to stomaxi skata, san na exw faei kai egw de 3erw ti 3afnika me pianei krish me 160 palmous, etrema oloklhros, telika phra 1/4 inderal kai estrwsa alla olh t mera meta hmoun me to agxos.. Xthes pali hmoun mia xara, vghka gnwrisa kai mia kopela perasa wraia. to vradu pali koimhthhka mono 5 wres, den 3erw gt kai shmera pali eimai olh mera skata. Eilikrina suggnwmh gia to terastio post alla hthela na milhsw kapou gt mou thn exei dwsei ta skampaneuasmata pou exw einai apisteuta, prospathw na to polemhsw to gamo alla sunexeia mou thn fernei gmt ti na kanww???? help! olh mera me to xeri sto sfugmo exw katanthsei na eimai mhn anevoun oi palmoi kai pathw kamia krish!

----------


## -DEMGAL23-

PAIDIA DE SAS TO EXW PEI,ALLA O PETROS EINAI O DIDUMOS ADERFOS MOU!!!!!!AAXAAAAXAAXAAA!!!

----------


## Agia

ΛΙΓΟ Η ΠΟΛΥ ΟΛΟΙ ΑΔΕΛΦΙΑ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ....ΑΝ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΘΟΥΜΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΚΑΠΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΑΡΧΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΧΤΥΠΑΜΕ Ο ΕΝΑΣ ΤΟΝ ΑΛΛΟΝ ΠΙΣΤΕΒΩ ΘΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΟΥΝ ΟΛΑ!!!!

----------


## Nicos70

Περασα τις χειρωτερες διακοπες τις ζωης μου. Ο φοβος μου απιστευτος οι αρρυθμιες παρουσες φοβαμαι μηπως παθω εμφραγμα , ανακοπη και δεν ξερω κι εγω τι.

----------


## θανάσης

νικο νομιζα οτι ειχες ξεπερασει το θεμα καπως μετα απο αυτο που σου ειπαν οι γιατροι

----------


## Nicos70

Oxi re c thanasi. Vasanizomai 20 xronia kai nomizo oti pernao tin pio duskoli fasi oxi toso apo ti suxnotita ton arruthmion oso giati mou exei ginei emmoni kai skeftomai tora tha me piasoun kai an me piasoun kai den stamatisoun ti kano?

----------


## θανάσης

σκεψου το αλλιως..οτι 20 χρονια δεν επαθες κατι? γιατι να παθεις τωρα? ειναι απο μονο του ενα στοιχειο..σε νιωθω φιλε μου

----------


## Nicos70

Einai mia thetiki skepsi re file alla kathos ekleisa ta saranta kai mpainw se epikindina xronia mou prokalei megaliteri anasfalia poso xronon eisai re file?

----------


## θανάσης

26 και ταλαιπωρουμε απο εκτακτες συστολες εδω και 5 χρονια..τιποτα παθολογικο..καθαρα αγχος

----------


## Nicos70

Kai pos tin paleveis?

----------


## θανάσης

προσπαθω να εχω την λογικη πανω απο το συναισθημα..να μην παρασυρομαι απο τους φοβους μου αλλα να ζω μαζι τους

----------


## petrakis_87

Afhste paidia, to xeirotero kalokairi ths zwhs mou, oloi mou oi filoi se paralies, me ta kano o alls phre jetski kai egw kleismenos sto spiti, mono volta gia \"kafe\" paw (ennoeitai oti t vgazw me portokalada 3erw gw) kai auto oriaka as poume... 3upnaw to prwi kai molis faw nomizw oti pethainw, meta strwnw ligaki (eutuxws dld) alla eimai telika olh mera me to fovo, kai ontws den zorizomai katholou gt me pianei panta krish. Gia raketes sthn paralia oute g asteio ennoeitai (edw den paw kan pleon)... Ena drama olh mou h zwh ...

----------


## Quentin

Πριν να διαβάσω αυτό το topic από την αρχή ως το τέλος νόμιζα οτι αυτά που τραβαω δεν τα έχει τραβήξει άλλος!
Τώρα κατάλαβα οτι υπάρχουν και χειρότερα από μενα!
Λίγο πολύ είμαι και εγώ στην ιδια κατασταση με τον Νίκο, τον Γιώργο κτλ.
Μετά από ένα σοβαρό πρόβλημα υγείας και εγχείρηση πριν 1,5 χρόνο άρχισα να έχω ενα σφίξιμο στο κεφάλι ζαλάδες και πονοκεφάλους.
Έκανα εξετάσεις, μαγνητικη σε κεφάλι και αυχένα και ολα καλα.
Όλοι οι γιατροι μου λενε απο το αγχος είναι.
Μετά από μερικούς μήνες κάτι πόνοι στην καρδιά/στήθος, ταχυπαλμίες πάω σε καρδιολόγο κάνω υπέρηχο πάλι τίποτα.
Τον Ιανουάριο μια μερα με πιάνουν κάτι απανωτές αρρυθμίες και έκτακτες μια μερα για 10-12 δευτερόλεπτα.
Να χτυπάει η καρδιά μου σαν πολυβόλο και μετά να νομίζω οτι σταματάει!
Αυτά τα φτερουγίσματα και τις έκτακτες τα έχω από μικρή ηλικία αλλά σε μικρότερο βαθμό και αραιά και τα έχω συνηθίσει.
Πήγα στο νοσοκομείο έκανα καρδιογράφημα όλα καλά.
Για μερικές μέρες 1-2 φορές την μέρα με έπιανε αυτό το πράγμα.
Πήγα πάλι σε καρδιολόγο γνωστό μου πάλι υπέρηχο, τεστ κοπώσεως,εξετάσεις αίματος, θυροειδή και holder.
Όταν είδε τα απότελέσματα από το Holder του είπα την ακριβή ώρα που με έπιασε αυτό το πράγμα και όντως το είδε και αυτός οτι είχα 
μια αρρυθμία και οτι η καρδιά μου πάει σε γρήγορους ρυθμούς.
Μετά από λίγο καιρό τα συμπτώματα αυτά άρχισαν να υποχωρούν.
Μια στις τόσες είχα καμιά έκτακτη.
Οι πονοκέφαλοι όμως με ταλαιπωρούσαν ακόμα.
Πήγα σε ένα νευρολόγο και μου έδωσε αντικαταθλιπτικά ελαφριάς μορφής, τα cymbalta 30mg.
Δεν τα πήρα ακόμα γιατί δεν θέλω να παίρνω τέτοια φάρμακα και φοβάμαι και τυχόν παρενέργειες
Εντωμεταξύ για 2 βδομαδες είχα άδεια και ήμουν στην πόλη μου στους γονείς μου.
Όλη μέρα έξω, καφέδες, ποτα κτλ.
Σιγά σιγά πονοκεφάλοι, έκτακτες κτλ άρχισαν να εξαφανίζονται.
Αυτό επιβεβαιώνει οτι όλα είναι από το άγχος, την δουλειά κτλ.
Είναι απίστευτο το πόσο το άγχος, το στρες και η στεναχώρια επηρρεάζουν το σώμα μας!
Ήταν λίγο κουραστικό το post αλλά αυτοί που έχουν περάσει τα ίδια θα καταλάβουν

----------


## petrakis_87

Τα αντικαταθλιπτικά δεν έκαναν τίποτα; ή μήπως οταν τα σταμάτησες έγινες όπως πρίν; Ρωτάω γιατί έχεις σκεφτεί το ενδεχόμενο να έχεις κάποιο extra δεμάτιο το οποίο προκαλεί αυτές τις αρρυθμίες; Είμαι και εγώ παθών εδώ και ένα χρόνο οπότε αποφάσισα να κάνω ηλεκτροφυσιολογική μελέτη μήπως και οι τασχυκαρδίες οφείλονται σε παθολογικό αίτιο.

----------


## petrakis_87

> Περασα τις χειρωτερες διακοπες τις ζωης μου. Ο φοβος μου απιστευτος οι αρρυθμιες παρουσες φοβαμαι μηπως παθω εμφραγμα , ανακοπη και δεν ξερω κι εγω τι.


Ανακοπή δεν πειράζει, είναι μπαμ και κάτω. την παθαίνεις ξαφνικά εκει που δεν το περιμένεις συνηθως, οοολα τα προηγούμενα είναι το λούκι. όπως η μαρμαρυγή για παράδειγμα.

----------


## petrakis_87

Να ρίξουμε όλοι μαζί λεφτα να προχωρήσει ποιο γρήγορα η τεχνητή καρδιά να μας βάλουν μια καλή που θα δουλεύει πάντα τέλεια και δεν θα χρειαστεί να ξανα ασχοληθούμε ?..

----------


## petrakis_87

> Να ρίξουμε όλοι μαζί λεφτα να προχωρήσει ποιο γρήγορα η τεχνητή καρδιά να μας βάλουν μια καλή που θα δουλεύει πάντα τέλεια και δεν θα χρειαστεί να ξανα ασχοληθούμε ?..


Ή ακόμα καλύτερα και μια backup δεξιά σε περίπτωση που κάνει unrecoverable failure η πρώτη, και εννοείται πως θα τρέχει firmeware βασισμένο σε unix ε!... bsd που δεν πέφτει ποτέ!..

----------


## makisblack

kalimera agia!! kai se ola ta paidia!!... pasxo kai egw apo taxipalmies kai ektaktes sistoles!! alla oxi poles 5 me 10 tin hmera!! alla me voithise para poli to inderal!!... me stamatisan gia ena mina kai tora mou ksanarxisan!! kai paidia parteto xampari einai anxos kai to katalava poles fores oti ofilete se ayto!!! ekana kai egw 4 kardiografimata kai iperixo kai mou eipan pos den exo tipota diokse to axos!!...eimai 37 xronon kai apo ta 20 me tin paramikri fovia me pxianane taxipalmies mexri pou eytasa sto simio na exo ektaktes sistoles!! kai fisiko einai kardia einai den einai dizelomixani!! oso tin kourazis toso tha se dimiorgisi provlima! kai na pou to apoktisame!!...apla thelo na po tin agia an mpori na mou dosi to programa gimnastikis pou exei!! isos voithitho apo ayto!!...eyxaristo

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Μονο 5 με 10 την ημερα??Εγω εδω & εναμιση χρονο εχω παρα πολλες ΚΑΘΕ μερα!!Εχει αλλαξει η ζωη μου απ την στιγμη που ηρθαν οι καταραμενες αρρυθμιες στην ζωη μου!!!Και τι δεν εχω κανει.....στους καλυτερους γιατρους(μιλαμε για λεφτα ετσι??)εξετασεις,ψυχολογο.... ..ναι,οκ,εχω καταλαβει οτι ειναι απο ανχος,αλλα ας μου απαντησει καποιος στην ερωτηση που κανουν ολοι(οσοι βεβαια δεν εχουν ζησει τιποτα απ ολο αυτο!)"μα γιατι δεν το βγαζεις απ το μυαλο σου αφου σου λενε οι γιατροι οτι δεν θα παθεις τιποτα?"ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ & Μ ΕΝΟΧΛΟΥΝ!!!!!!με φοβιζουν!!Δεν ειναι & τοσο απλο να νιωθεις την καρδια σου οτι δεν δουλευει σωστα,δεν ειναι ενα χερι,ποδι,ειναι ΚΑΡΔΙΑ & ΑΥΤΟ ΣΕ ΤΡΟΜΑΖΕΙ!!!!!!Εχω αλλαξει πολλα χαπια,ουτε τα interal εκαναν τιποτα,τωρα εδω & 9 μηνες παιρνω isoptin & βλεπω ΚΑΠΩΣ ηρεμουν για λιγη ωρα,αλλα οχι τιποτα το ιδιαιτερο!

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Παντως οποιος βασανιζεται απο αρρυθμιες πρεπει να διαβασει ολο το θεμα απ την αρχη για να καταλαβει!Πριν διαβασω & εγω ολα αυτα νομιζα οτι ημουν η μοναδικη που ζει τον καθημερινο εφιαλτη των καταραμενων αρρυθμιων!!!!!!!!Πολυ θα μ ενδιεφερε να μαθω πως τα πανε αυτοι που εχουν γραψει για ολα αυτα απ το καλοκαιρι......:confused:

----------


## makisblack

ti na po vre paidia!! pragmatika na eitan xeri podi h kati alo den tha eimoun atsi!! alla opos lei kai ofilos h fili panh einai kardia!! kai fisiko einai na anisixoume ligo parapano!! alla tora terma!! prospatho na min anxonome gia tipota egina anesthitos!! kitazo mono ton eaytouli mou!! giati mia zoi etrexa gia olous kai na ti epatha!! kai katanoisi miden...ap tin ora pou pira ayti tin apofasi eimai xilies fores kalitera!! exo na kano sistoli 3 meres!! isos mpori mia h dyo!! oxi entones... fisika me tin voithia tou inderal!!..... kai fili mou panh.. min fovase h fili pou grafane to kalokairi malon mia xara einai kai papsane na asxolounte!!

----------


## trelokotsos

Γεια σας παιδιά κι από μένα. Σκέφτηκα πολύ αν θα γράψω στο site αλλά τελικά το πήρα απόφαση...Είμαι 28 ετών και εδώ και ένα χρόνο έχω κι εγώ έκτακτες συστολές!!Μάλιστα όσο περνάει ο καιρός μάλλον γίνονται και πιο έντονες και πιο συχνές. Έκανα κι εγώ τα πάντα από εξετάσεις (κγ,υγ, κοπώσεως και holter) αλλά το μόνο που μου βρήκανε είναι κάποιες έκτακτες και δε δώσανε ιδιαίτερη σημασία.Ο γιατρός μου συνέστησε να το αγνοήσω και θέωρησε πως μπορεί να είναι νευροφυτικό. όλοι μου λένε ότι είναι ψυχολογικό αλλά για να πω την αλήθεια δεν έχω πειστεί ακόμα. Πως είναι δυνατόν να είναι ψυχολογικό αφού το παθαίνω σε εντελώς άσχετες στιγμές. Κάθομαι στο καναπέ να δω μια ταινία, χαλαρώνω και τσουπ... Το έχω πάθει στο σπίτι , το έχω πάθει έξω, όταν είμαι με φίλους όταν είμαι και μόνος....τι να πω...δε μπορώ να το προσδιορίσω καθόλου αν κάτι συγκεκριμένο το προκαλεί. Το μόνο που έχω παρατηρήσει είναι πως αν πιω καφέ ή πολύ αλκοόλ τότε σίγουρα με πιάνει και μάλιστα αρκετά έντονα. Αλλά αυτό δε μου φαίνεται και πολύ φυσιολογικό...δηλαδή όλοι αυτοί που πίνουν 10 καφέδες την ημέρα και μπεκροπίνουν συνέχεια (!!) θα έπρεπε να έχουν συνέχεια αρρυθμίες. Εγώ όμως δε κάνω τέτοιες υπερβολές και παρόλο που σχεδόν τα έχω κόψει εξακολουθώ να το παθαίνω. Φάρμακα δεν παίρνω κι ούτε θέλω να πάρω εφόσον δεν είμαι και σίγουρος για τη φύση του προβλήματος. Δε λέω είναι ενθαρρυντικό που και άλλοι εδω μέσα αντιμετωπίζετε παρόμοια προβλήματα αλλά δε γίνεται ρε παιδί μου να ζήσω όλη μου τη ζωη με αυτό το πρόβλημα...είναι απίστευτα ενοχλητικό και τρομακτικό. Πιστεύω πως παθαίνω ψυχολογικά εξαιτίας των έκτακτων -δηλαδή ενώ νιώθω γενικά καλά όταν με πιάνουν αρχίζουν διάφοροι φόβοι. (πιστεύω ότι οι έκτακτες είναι το αίτιο κι όχι το αποτέλεσμα)

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Κι εγω αυτο πιστευω.Δεν μπορω βεβαια να πω πως δεν ειναι ψυχολογικο(αφου μου το εχουν πει & τοοοοσοι ειδικοι!)αλλα γιατι ρε γαμωτο για παραδειγμα να μην μ αφηνουν ουτε στις διακοπες που ειμαι χαλαρα??Τι να πω βρε παιδια....ολα ξεκινουν ξαφνικα,νομιζουμε χωρις αιτια αλλα κατι πρεπει να υπαρχει βαθεια μεσα μας,οπως μου ειχε πει & η ψυχολογος μου,που πρεπει να το ψαξουμε!Αλλα μεχρι ποσο θα μας βασανιζουν αυτες οι καταραμενες αρρυθμιες????????????????????????????????

----------


## Nicos70

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ

ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΕ ΤΟ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ , ΚΑΙ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΑΝΑΡΩΤΙΕΣΤΕ ΤΙ ΓΙΝΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΑΠΛΑ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΖΟΥΜΕ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΒΑΣΑΝΙΖΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ . ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΖΩ ΜΙΑ ΖΩΗ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΑΡΡΥΘΜΙΕΣ ΑΝ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΑΡΧΙΣΑ ΝΑ ΕΧΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ 19 ΜΟΥ ΟΤΑΝ ΠΗΓΑ ΣΤΡΑΤΙΩΤΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ 41 . ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΤΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ ΠΕΡΑΣΑ ΑΠΟ 40 ΚΥΜΑΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΜΙΑ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ ΜΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ ΕΝΑ ΚΟΛΑΣΤΗΡΙΟ ΕΦΤΑΣΑ ΣΕ ΣΗΜΕΙΟ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΕΠΕΙΓΟΝΤΑ ΜΕ ΑΡΡΥΘΜΙΕΣ ΝΑ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΑΝΑΤΙΝΑΖΕΤΑΙ Η ΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΛΕΩ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΣΑ ΜΟΥ ΣΕ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΘΕΕ ΜΟΥ ΑΣ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΩΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΩ ΑΛΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΙ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΝΕ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΙΣ ΚΑΘΕΤΗΡΙΑΣΜΟ? ΜΙΑ ΓΕΡΗ ΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΟΒΑΡΗΣ ΜΟΡΦΗΣ ΑΡΡΥΘΜΙΕΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΑΝΤΕΧΕΙ ΑΓΝΟΗΣΕ ΤΕΣ ΝΑ ΕΡΧΟΝΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΛΕΣ Ε ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΕΓΙΝΕ. ΟΠΟΤΕ ΦΙΛΟΙ ΜΟΥ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩ ΟΣΟ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΛΕΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΘΕ ΦΟΡΑ Ε ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΕΓΙΝΕ. ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΠΗΓΑ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΠΑΡΤΥ ΜΑΣΚΕ ΜΙΛΑΜΕ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΛΕΓΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΞΗΜΕΡΩΣΩ .ΠΗΓΑ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΦΑΣΗ ΜΑΖΕΨΑ ΟΣΟ ΚΟΥΡΑΓΙΟ ΜΠΟΡΕΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΠΑ ΡΕ Π..... ΘΑ ΜΕΘΥΣΩ ΘΑ ΧΩΡΕΨΩ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΩ ΑΣ ΠΕΘΑΝΩ. ΗΠΙΑ ΜΕΘΥΣΑ , ΧΟΡΕΨΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΑΣ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ ΤΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΑΡΡΥΘΜΙΑ ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΠΑΝΗΛΘΑΝ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΠΛΑ ΝΑ ΤΙΣ ΑΝΕΧΤΩ. ΤΑ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΣΜΑΤΑ ΔΙΚΑ ΣΑΣ. ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΑΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΑΕΙ ΣΕ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΑΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΝ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΠΑΕΙ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΚΟΥΡΑΓΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΤΙΚΗ ΣΚΕΨΗ

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Niko,χαιρομαι που απαντησε καποιος που ξεκινησε αυτο το θεμα αλλα στεναχωριεμαι γιατι αυτο το βασανιστηριο το καταλαβαινω γιατι το ζω!Αν δεν το ζεισεις δεν μπορεις να καταλαβεις τι κολαστηριο ειναι!!Θελω να σε ρωτησω αν τις αισθανεσαι καθημερινα η που & που?Εγω τις αισθανομαι ΚΑΘΕ μερα!Φυσικα να ξαναπω οτι το εχω ψαξει με γιατρους πολλους & εχω αλλαξει & ολων των ειδων τα φαρμακα για αρρυθμιες που δεν κανουν σχεδον τιποτα......

----------


## Nicos70

ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ .... ΚΑΙ ΜΙΛΑΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΕΚΑΤΟΝΤΆΔΕΣ ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΩ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Αχχ βρε Niko,κι εγω μια απ τα ιδια!!Εγω ειμαι 34 & τον Αυγουστο θα κλεισω δυο χρονια απ την στιγμη που εμφανιστηκαν οι καταραμενες!Και αυτο το βιολι γινεται καθε μερα & πολλες μαλιστα!!Μου χουν πει οι γιατροι να μην ανησυχω αλλα ΠΩΣ μπορει να γινει κατι τετοιο οταν νιωθεις καθε μερα την καρδια σου να χτυπαει με τρελο ρυθμο??????:confused:

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Ξεχασα να πω οτι κατα καιρους με πιανουν & νευροπονοι & σε συνδιασμο με αρρυθμιες.........καταλαβαινε ς!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nicos70

Φυσικά και καταλαβαίνω , είμαι παλιοσειρά στο θέμα και παρ όλα αυτά δεν το έχω ξεπεράσει , δεν το λέω για να φοβιθείς απλά για να ξέρεις οτι αν ήταν να πάθεις κάτι θα το είχες πάθει τωρα αυτό το αίσθημα που έχουμε ....ειλικρινά είναι πολύ πολύ δύσκολο να το ξεπεράσεις και αν τα καταφέρεις πες μου και μένα πως......
Αν κάποια στιγμή πάντως νιώθεις την αναγκη να μιλήσεις γιατί σε κυριέβει ο φόβος νιώσει ελέυθερα να μιλήσεις μαζί μου.

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Σ ευχαριστω παρα πολυ Niko!!Πραγματικα,ειναι τοοοσο πολυ δυσκολο να συνηθησεις ολο αυτο.....σκεφτεσαι ολα αυτα που σου λενε,οτι δεν θα παθεις κατι απ αυτες αλλα αυτες εκει.....χτυπουν,χορευουν,σε βασανιζουν,σε χαλανε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## makisblack

kalimera sta paidia!! opos eipa kai pio pano eimai kai egw pathon!! tinxani na proerxome apo politekni ikogenia! 6 paidion ego eimai o viniamin(mikroteros) eimai 37 xronon o megaliteros aderfos mou einai 52!!prin 5 mines apoxtisa tis anathematismenes tis ektaktes sistoles!dokimasa to inderal gia 2 mines eimoun poli kala! alla mou etixe kati ikogeniako kai anxothika para poli kai na tes pali!!.... tora! na sas po giati ksekinisa etsi tin dimosieysi!! otan imoun mikros peripou to 89!! thimame pou h mitera mou mou eixe pi pos o megalos mou o aderfos metaferthike sto nosokomio apo tin douleia logo arithmies!!..kai to thimithika pigame sto spiti me tin gineka mou kai ton eipa!! molis ton eipa arxise na gela!! maki!! zis? afou zis min fovase tipota!! egw tis exo apo ta 30..kai eimai mia xara!!... ton eksetasane h megaliteri kardiologi tis ellados!! kai ton eipan oti den trexi tipota!!... diokse to anxos ton eipan!! apo totes emathe na zi me aytes!......apla thelo na po oti tora perno NEOCARDON kai den exo katholou aktaktes!! kai piga perpatisa se entono vadisma 6.5 xiliometra! kai den mou ekane oute mia fora!!kai palmi giro stous 75- me 90.. kai se stasi 70 kai kati!! proti fora eniosa toso kala................mou eipe o kardiologos pos einai kainourio xapi kai einai poli kalo to opio to diapistosa!! pantos den exete na xasete tipota dokimasteto!! isos na sas piasi kai esas!!.....signomi an sas kourasa!! eyxaristo.............................y.g..an me ksana pxiasoun tha sas enimeroso to poso kalo einai to xapi!!

----------


## Nicos70

Παιδια να σας πω λίγο τι έχω παρακολουθησει στον εαυτό μου. Εχω παρατηρήσει οτι αρρυθμίες έχω συνήθως μετά το μεσημέρι και μαλιστα παρατηρώ οτι πρίζεται και η κοιλιά μου. Απλά στους παθόντες να πω οτι δεν χάνεται τιποτα να ελέγξετε το γαστρεντερικό σας σύστημα. Εγω ανακάλυψα οτι έχω γαστροοισοφαγική παλινδόμηση και οταν το στομάχι μου κάνει σπασμούς προκαλει εκτακτες ετσι τουλάχιστον μου είπε ο καρδιολόγος μου

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

makisblack,δεν τον ενοχλουσαν τον αδελφο σου τοσα χρονια?Μηπως τις ειχε αλλα δεν τις καταλαβαινε?Γιατι γινεται με πολλους αυτο!(Αν σου ειναι ευκολο,γραψε στα ελληνικα γιατι ειναι κουραστικο με ξενους χαρακτηρες!)

----------


## makisblack

ΝΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΕΝΟΧΛΟΥΣΑΝ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΔΙΝΕ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΗΡΕ ΧΑΠΙΑ ΠΟΤΕ... ΕΧΕΙ ΜΑΘΕΙ ΝΑ ΖΕΙ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ. ΠΡΟΧ8ΕΣ ΕΠΙΝΕ ΤΣΙΠΟΥΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΠΗΓΕ ΣΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΕΙΧΕ ΑΜΕΤΡΗΤΕΣ...

----------


## trelokotsos

Νίκο κι εγώ πιστεύω ότι είναι πολύ πιθανό να έχει σχέση το στομάχι...σκέφτομαι μαλιστά να το εξετάσω κιόλας...Συχνά με πιάνουν όταν έχω φάει ή όταν έχω φουσκώσει. Βέβαια με πιάνουν κι άλλες φορές αλλά τι να πω..Επίσης περιττό να πω ότι ο καφές βαράει αλύπητα...όταν πίνω καφέ το παίρνω απόφαση ότι μετά από λίγο θα έχω ενοχλήσεις.

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Και εμενα μετα τον καφε παντα αλλα & καφε να μην πιω παλι βαρανε.

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Σημερα,μ αυτη την υπεροχη μερα,ολο βολτες ημουν & μετα σε ενα παιδικο παρτυ,αφου λοιπον ολα ηταν ωραια & καλα να σου & οι καταραμενες...ντακα ντουκα,βαραγανε!!Και μετα αντε & κατι νευροπονοι στην καρδια....δηλαδη λεμε οτι ειναι ψυχολογικο,τοτε γιατι ερχονται οι αναθεματισμενες(=αρρυθμιες ) & οταν ειμαστε χαρουμενοι?????

----------


## Nicos70

Ισως γιατι τότε χαλαρώνεις και φεύγει το αγχος σου?

----------


## Nicos70

εγω χθες βράδυ νομιζα οτι δεν θα ξημερώσω. ακουγες την καρδια μου και εκανε τακ τακ τακ........ΝΤΟΥΠ και καθε φορά ένιωθα και ενα τσίμπιμα σαν να με δαγώνει κάτι στο τέλος είπα θα κλεισω τα μάτια να κοιμηθώ και οτι θέλει ας γίνει ....

----------


## Cat

Νίκο κοίτα σύμπτωση! Χθες βράδυ και' γω μια από τα ίδια μαζί με δύσπνοια. Έχω κοιμηθεί 3 ώρες και δεν την παλεύω στην δουλειά. Όλοι σήμερα μου είπαν ότι φαίνομαι κουρασμένη :(

----------


## Nicos70

Προσπαθω να πείσω τον εαυτό μου οτι δεν έχω τίποτα αλλά πως να το κάνεις αυτό οταν δεν σε αφήνουν ησυχο οι αρρυθμίες.

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Αυτο που λες ειναι ακριβως σαν να το πηρες απ τα χειλη μου,προσπαθω να λεω μεσα μου πως ολα αυτα τα δημηουργει το ανχος & οι φοβιες μου,οτι δεν εχω κατι σοβαρο,προσπαθω,προσπαθω... λλα δεν με αφηνουν οι καταραμενες!!!!!:(

----------


## Nicos70

kouragio re paidia

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Σας εχει τυχει να πατε να παρετε βαθια αναπνοη & να νιωσετε μια εντονη σουβλια στην καρδια & οταν πατε να το ξανακανετε,παλι το ιδιο.....?

----------


## Nicos70

Ναι αυτά είναι νευρόπονοι μην αγχώνεσαι γι αυτό το θέμα

----------


## panospeggy

Καλησπέρα παιδιά,

Εκεί που ειχα ηρεμήσει κι εγώ λίγες μέρες ξαφνικα χθες το βράδυ με έπιασε μια βαρβάτη έκτακτη συστολή που την ένιωσα σαν πόνο στον θώρακα ταυτόχρονα για 1-2 δευτερόλεπτα και τα έπαιξα, πάλι μου χάλασε την ψυχολογία, δεν ξέρω αν το έχετε πάθει ποτέ σας αυτό αλλά ήταν πολύ τρομακτικό..Έλεος ποιά...

----------


## γιώτα2

και οι νευροπονοι και οι εκτακτες που με βασανιζαν χρονια και πηρα μεχρι χαπια για την αρρυθμια σταματησαν, οταν βεβαιωθηκα οτι δεν υποφερω απο καρδια.το οτι ειχα και φυσημα αυτο με εκανε ακομη περισσοτερο να τρομοκρατουμαι.
την πρωτη συστολη την ειχα στην πεμπτη δημοτικου και οντως ειχε γινει κατι που με πληγωσε πολυ.

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Για φαντασου panospeggy να τις εχεις καθε μερα.....ΤΟ μαρτυριο!!!!γιωτα2,ποσα χρονια τις ειχες?Τις καταλαβαινες καθε μερα η που & που?

----------


## panospeggy

> Για φαντασου panospeggy να τις εχεις καθε μερα.....ΤΟ μαρτυριο!!!!γιωτα2,ποσα χρονια τις ειχες?Τις καταλαβαινες καθε μερα η που & που?


Έχεις τέτοιες αρρυθμίες που είναι σαν να σου τραντάζουν τον θώρακα? Χθες το ενιωσα πολύ έντονα αυτό, στις έχουν εντοπίσει?
Γιατί εμένα επειδή δεν μου τις έχουν βρει καλά καλά δεν με πιστεύουν.

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Πως γινεται να εχεις & να μην τις βλεπουν?Εχεις βαλει holder?

----------


## panospeggy

> Πως γινεται να εχεις & να μην τις βλεπουν?Εχεις βαλει holder?


Δυτυχώς και τις 2 φορές οέαλα χόλντε δεν έτυχε να κάνω καμία έκτακτη για να μου πουν από που προέρχεται.
Και έχω οικονομικό πρόβλημα για να βάλω και 3η φορά καταλαβαινεις.

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Ναι,καταλαβαινω!Αλλα αφου δεν ειχες & τις δυο φορες σημαινει οτι εχεις που & που!Ειναι τρομακτικο αλλα σκεψου οτι δεν τις εχεις καθε μερα & κατι ειναι & αυτο!

----------


## panospeggy

> Ναι,καταλαβαινω!Αλλα αφου δεν ειχες & τις δυο φορες σημαινει οτι εχεις που & που!Ειναι τρομακτικο αλλα σκεψου οτι δεν τις εχεις καθε μερα & κατι ειναι & αυτο!


Ναί είναι πολύ τρομακτικό και πραγματικά όσο δεν μου τις βρίσκουν τόσο ποιο πολύ αγχώνομαι. Τι άλλο πρέπει να κάνω ποιά, μέχρι και ηλεκτροφυσικό έλεγχο έχω σκεφτεί να κάνω.

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Τι σου ειπε ο γιατρος?Σιγουρα ειναι αρρυθμια?

----------


## γιώτα2

ηταν περιοδοι που η μια συστολη διαδεχονταν την αλλη..πολλες φορες πεταγομουν ορθια να δω αν ζω.ειναι οντως τρομακτικο πολλες φορες, γιατι υπαρχουν αλλες με μεγαλη ενταση και αλλες μικροτερες.
ηταν να μην αρχισουν και τις περισσοτερες φορες το παθαινα μετα απο μεγαλο στρες οταν δηλαδη ηρεμουσαν τα πραγματα.
και εγω στην αρχη εκανα ενα σωρο καρδιογραφηματα και τριπλεξ αλλα δεν τυχαινε να στην διαρκεια της εξετασης να παθω,μεχρι που εκανα το τεστ κοπωσεως και αργοτερα χολντερ ρυθμου οπου κατεγραψε πολλες.

----------


## Nicos70

Γιώτα ακριβώς αυτέ που διαδέχονται η μια την άλλη εχω κι εγώ πολλές φορές τις μεμονομένες δεν τις πολυφοβάμαι αλλά αυτές τις αλλεπάληλες ειναι που με τρομάζουν και όσο και αν με διαβεβαιωνουν οτι δεν είναι τίποτα δεν μπορώ να τις ξεπεράσω. Χολτερ δεν έχω κάνει αλλά τις έχουμε δει σε καρδιογράφημα και σε τεστ κοπώσεως και μαλιστα οταν ξεκίνησα το τεστ κοπώσεως είχα εκτακτες και όταν προχώρξσα το τέστ και άρχισα να τρέχω σταμάτησαν και ξαναάρχισαν οταν τελίωσα το τέστ. για μένα το πιο τρομακτικό απ όλα ειναι κάποιες αρρυθμίες που νιώθω την καρδιά μου να σπαρταράει και σαν να είναι ένα ξένο σώμα μέσα μου. και κρατάνε 5-10 δλπτ και τότε είναι που με πιάνει ο πανικός γιατί νομίζω οτι δεν θα επανέλθω...... φανταστείτε να το έχετε αυτό από 18 χρονών τώρα ειμαι 41 μας κάνει 23 χρόνια δηλαδή πιο πολλά χρονια ζώ μ αυτό παρά χωρις......:(

----------


## panospeggy

> Τι σου ειπε ο γιατρος?Σιγουρα ειναι αρρυθμια?


Ναί γιατί τυχαίνει να την έχω νιώσει και όταν ψιλαφήζω τον σφυγμό μου. Αυτό το διπλό χτύπο και μετά την παύση που ακολουθεί. Και είναι όντως πολύ τρομακτικό.
Ο γιατρός μου έχει πει το κλασικό να μην αγχώνομαι και αν χρειαστεί να παίρνω κανένα ηρεμιστικό.
Έπαιρνα επί 7 μήνες lexotanil 3mg δοση καθημερινά αλλά τις τελευταίες 10 μέρες τα σταμάτησα τελείως.

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Τι κακο ομως & αυτο,να σου λενε οτι δεν θα παθεις κατι & εσυ εκει.....να μην ξεκολλας!!Οταν ομως η καρδια(οχι το νυχι η το δαχτυλο!)σπαρταραει μεσα σου τι να κανεις???Πως να ξεκολλησεις???Εμενα μου φαινεται ενας γολγοθας ολο αυτο που ζω με τις τρισκαταρατες(!)εδω & εναμιση χρονο,φανταζομαι ομως τον Niko,τι εχει τραβηξει τοοοσα χρονια,τρομερο!!!!

----------


## ioannis2

Nicos70,

Διαβασα λίγο τα μηνυματα σου, τουλαχιστον τα αρχικά και ένα δυοπιο πάνω. 
Μήπως το προβλημα σου είναι καθαρά ψυχολογικό; αφού λες τα καρδιογραφήματα και οι εξετάσεις δεν εδειξαν τιποτα!! σου συμβαίνουν οι αρρυθμιες, αν καταλαβα σωστά, καποιες στιγμες όπου έχεις έντονο άγχος στο οποιο μπορεί να εμπεριέχεται και η σκεψη «έχω αρρυθμίες», νοιωθεις ταχυπαλμία και αυτό σε κανει να πιστευεις ότι έχεις αρρυθμίες, γεγονός που δεν σου απέδειξε ο πλεον αξιοπιστος τροπος απόδειξης, οι ιατρικες εξετάσεις. 

Μήπως είναι κάτι που τελικά υπάρχει μόνο στη φαντασία σου, στη σκέψη και άρα εκεί θα πρέπει να πας να επικντρωθείς να το νικήσεις; Γι αυτό κατάλαβα, για να νικήσεις αυτή τη νοσηρή σκέψη παίρνεις και τα φαρμακα που γραφεις πιο πάνω, δηλαδή φαρμακα όχι για την καρδιά αλλά για αυτό που σου προκαλεί τη σκεψη για την καρδιά. Μήπως από την άλλη όλος αυτός ο αυτογολγοθάς σε έχει στερήσει από τις ομορφες στιγμές της ζωής και σε έχει κλεισει στον εαυτό σου μακριά από τους άλλους; 

Καιρός να ξεκινήσεις δηλά δηλά να επικεντρώνεις τη σκέψη σου αλλού, στο τι πρεπει επιτελους να κανεις για να βελτιώσεις τη ζωή σου, να κανεις οικογενεια , να δημιουργησεις επαγγελματικά κλπ. Είσαι πάνω από 40, δεν παει άλλο, ξεκίνα να κανεις τη ζωή σου, φύγε από τη νοσηρή φαντασία είτε με δική σου προσπάθεια είτε με τη βοήθεια ψυχολόγου.

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Γιαννη,κι εμενα μου φαινεται παραξενο οταν διαβαζω οτι ο γιατρος δεν τις εντοπισε αλλα για να καταλαβαινουν φτερουγισμα,ειναι αρρυθμιες!Δεν κανει φτερουγισμα η ταχυπαλμια & για να μην τις εντοπιζει ο γιατρος παει να πει οτι δεν τις εχει συνεχεια αλλα που & που γιατι αλλιως θα τις εβλεπε αμεσως(οπως εμενα!).

----------


## Nicos70

Γιάννη
Αυτό που γράφεις πιο πάνω το έχω ξεκινήσει από το Νοέμβριο. Βλέπω ψυχολόγο , έχω οικογένεια και ο λόγος που ξεκίνησα τις συνεδρίες είναι γιατί είδα οτι μαζί με μένα υπέφεραν και αυτοί. Συμπερασματικά να σας πω οτι αυτό που έχω πετύχει μέχρι σήμερα είναι να μην πανικοβάλλομαι (όσο είναι δυνατόν) όταν συμβαίνουν και να είμαι σε γενικές γραμμές πιο ήρεμος. Βέβαια αυτό που λες με τη σκέψη είναι πλέον γεγονός δηλαδή κάθε μέρα σκέφτομαι την αρρυθμία ακόμα και όταν δεν έχω τις σκέφτομαι. Βέβαια όσο κι αν ακουστεί παράλογο δεν φοβάμαι μην πεθάνω αλλά να μην βασανιστώ έχει στιγμές πού όταν έχω αρρυθμία σκέφτομαι αν είναι να τελειώνομαι Θεέ μου κάντε γρήγορα και σταμάτα να με ταλαιπωρείς. Τώρα γράφω τις πιο τραβηγμένες φάσεις που έχω περάσει. Με την ψυχολόγο μου αυτό τον καιρό προσπαθώ να καταπνίξω τη φοβία που με κρατάει μακριά από δραστηριότητες όπως είναι το γυμναστήριο. Ελπίζω να τα πάω καλύτερα... Και ο λόγος που γράφω εδώ μέσα είναι γιατί όταν μιλάω φεύγει ένα βάρος από πάνω μου και τουλάχιστον όταν μοιράζεσαι κάτι με ανθρώπους που ξέρουν για τι πράγμα μιλάς και οτι δεν είσαι μόνος σου ο σταυρός της ζωής σου είναι ελαφρύτερος.

----------


## ioannis2

> Γιάννη
> Αυτό που γράφεις πιο πάνω το έχω ξεκινήσει από το Νοέμβριο. Βλέπω ψυχολόγο , έχω οικογένεια και ο λόγος που ξεκίνησα τις συνεδρίες είναι γιατί είδα οτι μαζί με μένα υπέφεραν και αυτοί. Συμπερασματικά να σας πω οτι αυτό που έχω πετύχει μέχρι σήμερα είναι να μην πανικοβάλλομαι (όσο είναι δυνατόν) όταν συμβαίνουν και να είμαι σε γενικές γραμμές πιο ήρεμος. Βέβαια αυτό που λες με τη σκέψη είναι πλέον γεγονός δηλαδή κάθε μέρα σκέφτομαι την αρρυθμία ακόμα και όταν δεν έχω τις σκέφτομαι. Βέβαια όσο κι αν ακουστεί παράλογο δεν φοβάμαι μην πεθάνω αλλά να μην βασανιστώ έχει στιγμές πού όταν έχω αρρυθμία σκέφτομαι αν είναι να τελειώνομαι Θεέ μου κάντε γρήγορα και σταμάτα να με ταλαιπωρείς. Τώρα γράφω τις πιο τραβηγμένες φάσεις που έχω περάσει. Με την ψυχολόγο μου αυτό τον καιρό προσπαθώ να καταπνίξω τη φοβία που με κρατάει μακριά από δραστηριότητες όπως είναι το γυμναστήριο. Ελπίζω να τα πάω καλύτερα... Και ο λόγος που γράφω εδώ μέσα είναι γιατί όταν μιλάω φεύγει ένα βάρος από πάνω μου και τουλάχιστον όταν μοιράζεσαι κάτι με ανθρώπους που ξέρουν για τι πράγμα μιλάς και οτι δεν είσαι μόνος σου ο σταυρός της ζωής σου είναι ελαφρύτερος.


Εισαι σε σωστό δρόμο. Η ψυχολογία και η θετική γαλήνια σκέψη θα σε υποβηθησουν, τουλάχιστον θα απαμβλύνουν το πρόβλημα, η καλή ψυχολογική κατάσταση έχει αποδειχθεί ιατρικά ότι βοηθά σε κάθε πρόβλημα υγείας.

Και μεις ξαλαφρωνουμε εδώ με τα δικά μας και άλλους βοηθαμε να ξαλαφρωσουν. Ο καθενας με τα δικά του κι οπου μπορουμε βοηθαμε.

----------


## Nicos70

Γιάννη πρόσεξα στο προφίλ σου οτι γράφεις location Κύπρος , είσαι κύπρο?

----------


## lilium

Το ξερεις οτι με το αγχος που εχεις επιβαρυνεισ τη καρδιασου?Απο διατροφη, γυμναστικη, κληρονομικοτητα και καπνισμα πως τα πας?

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Μα εννοειται αυτο,αφου λογω του αγχους εμφανιζονται οι αρρυθμιες η οι πονοκεφαλοι η οτι αλλο σωματικο τελος παντων!!

----------


## Nicos70

Αν ρωτάς εμένα lilium Δεν είμαι υηέρβαρος , γυμνάζομαι περιστασιακά , δεν λαπνίζω εδώ και 5 χρόνια δεν πίνω και στην οικογένεια μου δεν πέθανε κανένας από καρδια

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Niko,εγω δεν ξερω πως τα καταφερα(?)& αψηφισα την βλακεια που σκεφτομουν για το γυμναστηριο.....εχω ξεκινησει εδω & δυο μηνες,δεν μπορω ομως να εξηγησω πως το εκανα αυτο!!!!

----------


## ioannis2

> Γιάννη πρόσεξα στο προφίλ σου οτι γράφεις location Κύπρος , είσαι κύπρο?


Ναι είμαι Κυπρο. Αν θες στειλε μου προσωπ. μην

----------


## trelokotsos

> Τι άλλο πρέπει να κάνω ποιά, μέχρι και ηλεκτροφυσικό έλεγχο έχω σκεφτεί να κάνω.


panospeggy αυτό με τον ηλεκτροφυσιολογικό έλεγχο μου το πρότειναν κι εμένα γιατι σε όολες τις άλλες εξετάσεις δε μου έχουν βρει τίποτα. Ξέρεις κάτι παραπάνω για αυτό ή κάποιος άλλος εδωμέσα??Είναι πολύ ακριβή εξέταση απότι έμαθα και δεν νομίζω να τη κάνω. Αν είναι μόνο ψυχολογικά τα αίτια γιατί να δώσω τόσα λεφτά..απ την αλλη βεβαια ίσως να σου λείνει το πρόβλημα μια κι έξω. Δε ξέρω όμως γιατί δε μου φαίνεται τόσο απλό όσο τα holter και τα triplex.

----------


## panospeggy

> panospeggy αυτό με τον ηλεκτροφυσιολογικό έλεγχο μου το πρότειναν κι εμένα γιατι σε όολες τις άλλες εξετάσεις δε μου έχουν βρει τίποτα. Ξέρεις κάτι παραπάνω για αυτό ή κάποιος άλλος εδωμέσα??Είναι πολύ ακριβή εξέταση απότι έμαθα και δεν νομίζω να τη κάνω. Αν είναι μόνο ψυχολογικά τα αίτια γιατί να δώσω τόσα λεφτά..απ την αλλη βεβαια ίσως να σου λείνει το πρόβλημα μια κι έξω. Δε ξέρω όμως γιατί δε μου φαίνεται τόσο απλό όσο τα holter και τα triplex.


εγώ σκέφτομαι μέχρι και στεφανιογραφία να κάνω. Ο ηλεκτροφυσικός έλεγχος όπως και η στεφανιογραφία είναι μια επεμβατική μέθοδος όπου θα σου εισχωρήσουν κάποια ηλεκτρόδια μέσα από το δέρμα και θα εξετάσουν αν προκαλούνται αρρυθμίες και υπο ποιές συνθήκες.

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Βρε παιδια,για να καταλαβω,αυτη η εξεταση ειναι για οσους δεν μπορουν να δουν τις αρρυθμιες αλλιως?

----------


## panospeggy

> Βρε παιδια,για να καταλαβω,αυτη η εξεταση ειναι για οσους δεν μπορουν να δουν τις αρρυθμιες αλλιως?


Ο ηλεκτροφυσικος ελεγχος ειναι οταν δεν μπορει το χολτερ να εντοπισει τις αρρυθμιες οποτε οι γιατροι προκαλουν στο αιμοδυναμικο εργαστηριο καθε φυσεως αρρυθμιες και βλεπουν απο που προερχονται.
Η στεφανιογραφια εντοπιζει ποιες αρτηριες εχουν βουλωσει και κατα συνεπεια δειχνει την στεφανιαια νοσο αν υπαρχει.

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Η στεφανιαια νοσο δεν εχει σχεση με τις αρρυθμιες,ετσι δεν ειναι?Απ οτι θυμαμαι απ τους γιατρους που εχω ρωτησει....

----------


## panospeggy

> Η στεφανιαια νοσο δεν εχει σχεση με τις αρρυθμιες,ετσι δεν ειναι?Απ οτι θυμαμαι απ τους γιατρους που εχω ρωτησει....


Έχουν σχέση κυρίως μετά από έμφραγμα όμως. Η στεφανιαία νόσος δεν έχει αρρυθμίες αλλά στηθάγχη. Και όταν λέμε στηθάγχη δεν εννοούμαι τα απλά τσιμπήματα που νιώθουμε στιγμιαιά ή για πολύ ώρα. Είναι ένα αφόρητο πιεστικό αίσθημα που εντοπίζεται οπισθοστερνικά και επεπτείνεται στο αριστερό χέρι, μερικές φορές στο θώρακα στο σαγόνι κλπ. Κρατάει από 1 εως 10-15 λεπτά περίπου.
PANH, έχεις ποτέ νιώσει έκτακτη συστολή μαζί με σφυροκόπημα στιγμαίο στο θώρακα και σαν στιγμιαία ζαλάδα?

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Οταν λες σφυροκοπημα.....?

----------


## trelokotsos

PANH ο ηλεκτροφυσιολογικός έλεγχος απότι έχω καταλάβει μπορεί να πραγματοποιηθεί όταν οι έκτακτες συστολές και οι ταχυκαρδίες γίνονται χωρίς να έχει διαπιστωθεί κάποια καρδιοπάθεια κάνοντας όλες τις άλλες τις λίγο πολύ γνωστές εξετάσεις. Κατα τ άλλα είναι όπως λεει panospeggy

----------


## giorgosm

οσο συζητατε για εξετασεις,παθησεις κλπ απλα ανακυκλονουμε το προβλημα.μια επισκεψη σε γιατρο αρκει.οσο το ψαχνουμε μεγαλονουμε το προβλημα. 
ΑΛΛΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΛΥΣΗ!!!

----------


## trelokotsos

giorgosm αυτό που λες έχει λογική αλλά οι αρρυθμίες είναι ένα δύσκολο πρόβλημα που και οι ίδιοι οι γιατροί δυσκολεύονται να δώσουν εξήγηση ειδικά όταν δεν ανιχνεύεται κάτι μέσα από τις κλασικές εξετάσεις.

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Και εμενα οι αρρυθμιες δεν προερχονται απο καποιο προβλημα στην καρδια,απ οτι μου χουν πει οι γιατροι δηλαδη,αλλα απο αγχος.


> PANH ο ηλεκτροφυσιολογικός έλεγχος απότι έχω καταλάβει μπορεί να πραγματοποιηθεί όταν οι έκτακτες συστολές και οι ταχυκαρδίες γίνονται χωρίς να έχει διαπιστωθεί κάποια καρδιοπάθεια κάνοντας όλες τις άλλες τις λίγο πολύ γνωστές εξετάσεις. Κατα τ άλλα είναι όπως λεει panospeggy

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

> giorgosm αυτό που λες έχει λογική αλλά οι αρρυθμίες είναι ένα δύσκολο πρόβλημα που και οι ίδιοι οι γιατροί δυσκολεύονται να δώσουν εξήγηση ειδικά όταν δεν ανιχνεύεται κάτι μέσα από τις κλασικές εξετάσεις.


Αχχχ μην διαβαζω δυσκολο προβλημα......επιρεαζομαι!!!!!

----------


## panospeggy

> Οταν λες σφυροκοπημα.....?


Πχ την ώρα που κάνεις έκτακτη συστολή να νιώσεις ταυτόχρονα και ένα γντουπ στο θώρακα κάπως έτσι δεν μπορώ να το περιγράψω αλλιώς :)

----------


## panospeggy

> giorgosm αυτό που λες έχει λογική αλλά οι αρρυθμίες είναι ένα δύσκολο πρόβλημα που και οι ίδιοι οι γιατροί δυσκολεύονται να δώσουν εξήγηση ειδικά όταν δεν ανιχνεύεται κάτι μέσα από τις κλασικές εξετάσεις.


Όταν δυσκολεύεται η εξήγηση, μάλλον προέρχονται από άγχος.
Αλλά και το στομάχι λόγο διαφραγματοκήλης μπορεί να προκαλέσει παροδικές έκτακτες συστολές επειδή ανεβαίνουν τα υγρά προς τα πάνω "ενοχλόντας" την καρδιά. Κυρίως μετά από φαγητό γίνεται αυτό.

----------


## giorgosm

ρε παιδια αφου οι γιατροι δεν βρισκουν κατι με τισ κλασικεσ εξετασεις δεν υπαρχει λογος να ανυσηχειτε.τα χω περασει και γω και χιλιαδες αλλοι συνανθρωποι για πολλα χρονια.ψαξτε μεσα σας τι συμβαινει και οποσδηποτε απευθυνθειτε σε ειδικους. χρειαζεται χρονος αλλα ολα αυτα θα περασουν.σ εμενα περασαν παντος και ελπιζω να μην επανελθουν.τωρα εχω αλλα βεβαια , αλλα λογο ειδικων συνθηκων αλλα και παλι μεσα μου βαθεια ελπιζω οτι θα τα ξεπερασω. οανθροποσ και αλλαζει και μαθαινει.

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Εγω,οπως εχω ξαναπει,εχω αρκετες εκτακτες,καθε μερα,καποιες φορες τις νιωθω σαν φτερουγισματα,αλλες τις καταλαβαινω αλλα χωρις χαρακτηριστικο & αλλες σε συνδιασμο με δυσπνοια,βαρος στο στερνο.Αυτο το "γκτουπ" που λες,ναι,το χω νιωσει & αυτο!Παντως χαιρομαι ρε παιδια,αυτους τους ανθρωπους που εχουν γραψει εδω μεσα οτι τις ειχαν & οτι πιστεψαν οτι δεν θα παθουν κακο & το ξεπερασαν(εξακολουθωντας να ζουν μ αυτες!),πραγματικα τους χαιρομαι & απο αυτους παιρνω κουραγιο(πιστευω & εσεις!)

----------


## panospeggy

> Εγω,οπως εχω ξαναπει,εχω αρκετες εκτακτες,καθε μερα,καποιες φορες τις νιωθω σαν φτερουγισματα,αλλες τις καταλαβαινω αλλα χωρις χαρακτηριστικο & αλλες σε συνδιασμο με δυσπνοια,βαρος στο στερνο.Αυτο το "γκτουπ" που λες,ναι,το χω νιωσει & αυτο!Παντως χαιρομαι ρε παιδια,αυτους τους ανθρωπους που εχουν γραψει εδω μεσα οτι τις ειχαν & οτι πιστεψαν οτι δεν θα παθουν κακο & το ξεπερασαν(εξακολουθωντας να ζουν μ αυτες!),πραγματικα τους χαιρομαι & απο αυτους παιρνω κουραγιο(πιστευω & εσεις!)


Πως ξεκίνησαν όλα αυτά σε σένα? Έπαθες κρίση πανικού και μετά ξεκινησαν όλα αυτά? Διότι αν είναι έτσι τότε εύκολα καταλαβαίνεις οτι αν δεν είχες πάθει ποτέ την πρώτη κρίση πανικού δεν θα είχες ποτέ αυτές τις έκτακτες.
Εμένα όλα αυτά ξεκίνσαν 1 χρόνο πριν έπειτα από μια τρελή ταχυκαρδία που έπαθα την ώρα που ήμουν μέσα σε ένα λεωφορείο. Από τότε ξεκίνησε το αρρυθμιοπάρτι...

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Πριν απο εναμιση χρονο,ξαφνικα,αλλα πραγματικα ημουν πιεσμενη!!Δεν ηξερα τι σημαινει η λεξη αρρυθμια!Μετα απο δυο μηνες(απ την στιγμη που ξεκινησαν)επειδη ημουν στη φαση του ψαξηματος με καρδιολογους,αρχισαν τρομερες δυσπνοιες,αυπνοιες,θανατοφ οβια & επαθα 3 φορες πανικο(και τις 3 νυχτα!)......Το δικο μου "μπαμ" εγινε (οπως & η ψυχολογος μου ειπε)απ την σκεψη οτι πριν χρονια ο μπαμπας πεθανε απο καρδια....βεβαια οσοι καρδιολογοι εχω παει ως τωρα μου χουν πει οτι το ανευρεσμα δεν ειναι κληρονομικο.Τωρα οι πανικοι δεν υπαρχουν αλλα οι κολοφοβια καλα κρατει......αλλα αφου δεν φευγουν οι ριμαδες οι αρρυθμιες,τι να κανω,φοβαμαι.....

----------


## gregory

Γεια σας παιδια,κουραγιο δεν εχουμε τιποτα στην καρδια,το μυαλο δινει τις εντολες του αγχους που μαστιγωνουν την καρδια.Αυτη τη στιγμη και εγω ειμαι στην ιδια θεση με εσας,κρισεις πανικου και αγχος 21 χρονια τωρα,2 μηνες καθε χρονο.την τελευταια εβδομαδα ηρθε ο παλιοφιλος παλι,με ταχυπαλμια,εκτακτες,τρομο θανατου απο καρδια.χθες εκανα καρδιογραφημα και υπερηχο,ο γιατρος ειπε να κορνιζαρω τα αποτελεσματα,κανενα προβλημα,φυσικα.Αν κορνιζαρω ολα τα καρδιογραφηματα που εχω κανει 21 χρονια τωρα,σιγουρα φτιαχνω μια πολυ ωραια ταπετσαρια στο σπιτι!!!!σας σκεφτομαι ολους,μην αναβαλετε επισκεψη στον ειδικο για εμας με το ευαισθητο νευρικο συστημα και οχι καρδια.υπομονη,οι δυσκολιες μας γονατιζουν ολους,αλλα δεν θα μας ξαπλωσουν.και κατι για να δειτε τι παιχνιδι παιζει το στερς.καποτε οταν εβαλα χολτερ εδειξε 3000 εκτακτες και ομως,ο γιατρος ειπε οτι σκιζει το πτυχιο του οτι ειμαι καλα,οπως και εχθες που πηγα παλι.φιλια και υπομονη σε ολους σας!!!

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

3000 αρρυθμιες????Τι λες τωρα....?Παντως & εγω εχω πολλες!Παιδια,ειναι μερες που το παιρνουμε αποφαση(δηλαδη σαν συνηθεια)& αλλες που δεν παλευεται αυτη η κατασταση ζωντας μαζι τους(εκτακτες)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## panospeggy

Εγώ χθες έπαθα πάλι κάτι που με τρόμαξε πολύ. Έπαθα πολλές έκτακτες μαζεμένες. Πάνω από 15. Ανέβηκα κάτι σκάλες και μετά από 5 λεπτά ενώ κάθησα καπως στο κρεββάτι με έπιασαν έκτακτες. Πολύ έντονες. Να νιώθω το γκουπ και την παύση της καρδιάς σε κάθε χτύπο και σε κάθε αναπνοή που έπαιρνα. Λέω πάει τελείωσε. Ανασηκώθηκα κάπως και μου περάσανε. Αλλά αυτά τα δευτερόλεπτα ήταν σαν ένας αιώνας. Εντελώς άτσαλοι χτύποι. Αμάν δεν αντέχω άλλο εκεί που πάω λίγο να ηρεμήσω...
Έχει τύχει ποτε να πάθετε έκτακτες λόγο στάσης του σώματος σας σε κάποια συγκεκριμένη θέση?

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Αχχ βρε panospeggy,τι να σου απαντησω σ αυτο που ρωτας??Εγω καλη μου τις εχω σχεδον συνεχεια,καθε μερα,αρα τι να σου πω για την σταση του σωματος?????????????????

----------


## gregory

3000 εδειξε το μηχανημα,εγω εκεινη την ημερα καταλαβα να εχω 10.ολοι οι ανθρωποι εχουν εκτακτες αλλα δεν το καταλαβαινουν.σε κατασταση εντονου στρες 6 εκτακτες το λεπτο εναι αποδεκτες,παντα σε υγειη καρδια βεβαια,που ολοι εχουμε,ο πανικος φταιει σε εμας.επισης πιο πολυ τις νιωθεις στο κρεβατι οταν πας να ησυχασεις.

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Συμφωνω,οταν ξαπλωνω τις καταλαβαινω εντονα!!Αλλα ειπαμε,τις καταλαβαινω & αλλες στιγμες,πολλες!!Δεν εχουν ολοι οι ανθρωποι εκτακτες,αλλα αυτοι που εχουν χωριζονται σ αυτους που τις καταλαβαινουν & σ αυτους που ΔΕΝ!

----------


## panospeggy

> Συμφωνω,οταν ξαπλωνω τις καταλαβαινω εντονα!!Αλλα ειπαμε,τις καταλαβαινω & αλλες στιγμες,πολλες!!Δεν εχουν ολοι οι ανθρωποι εκτακτες,αλλα αυτοι που εχουν χωριζονται σ αυτους που τις καταλαβαινουν & σ αυτους που ΔΕΝ!


Εδώ θα σε διοθρώσω λίγο. Όλοι ανεξαιρέτος έστω και αραιά και που έχουν έκτακτες αλλά δεν τις καταλαβαίνουν. Δεν υπάρχει καρδιά που να μην "φτερουγιζει" που και που.
Έχω παρατηρήσει στον εαυτό μου οτι όταν κάθομαι σε μια συγκεκριμένη στάση με πιάνει ποιο έντονα. Να είμαι ξαπλωμένος και γυρισμένος με το αριστερό πλευρό στο κρεββάτι.
Περίεργο.

----------


## makisblack

paidia pigenete sto farmakio kai parte to neokardon!! me esose edo kai 20 xronia eixa sinexeia taxipalmies me to paramikro anevasa palmous!! ekana xilies dyo eksetasis kai oli mou legane pos den exo tipota einai apo to anxos!! edo kai 5 mines apoktisa tis anathimatismenes tis ektaktes sistoles! me trelanane sinexeia den mporousa na kano tipota! pira inderal alla den ekane tipota! telika enas filos mou giatros mou eipe pos kalo to inderal alla palio dokimase NEOKARDON TON 100.ena xapi sta 4 proi mesimeri vradi!! diladi to kovoume kai to kanoume 4 komatia to dixni kai pano sto xapi exi ena stavro! paidia me esose edo kai ena mina den ekana oute mia sistoli kai h kardia doulevi roloi! sas to sinisto alla rotiste kai ton giatro sas h ton farmakopio sas!!................ perimeno nea sas!

----------


## Lacrymosa

inderal μου ειχανε δωσει κι εμενα 2 φορες που κατεληξα στο νοσοκομειο με κριση πανικου και εκτακτες συστολες.......οταν παθαινα κρισεις πανικου ειχα πιο εντονες τωρα δεν παθαινω πια εκτος απο μια φορα που επαθα στα καλα καθουμενα μετα απο εντονη γυμναστικη ισως αυτο να επαιξε ρολο δεν ξερω..

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

panospegy,εγω λεω αυτα που μου εχουν πει οι γιατροι που εχω παει,μαλιστα η τελευταια ηταν μια αρρυθμιολογος,διευθυντρια στο καρδιολογικο του Ιατρικου Κεντρου,απο κει & περα τι να σου πω....εμενα με ενδιαφερει το οτι τις καταλαβαινω,τυχεροι ομως αυτοι ου δεν τις καταλαβαινουν!!!!Βεβαια καμια φορα δεν ειναι καλο αυτο γιατι ετσι δεν τις παρακολουθουν(αφου δεν ξερουν οτι τις εχουν!)

----------


## trelokotsos

Τι να σας πω ρε παιδιά κι εγώ υποφέρω σαν κι εσάς και σας καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα. Το κακό είναι ότι δεν μας καταλαβαίνουν οι άλλοι γύρω μας..!!ένας γιατρός μου είπε ότι μπορεί να είναι νευροφυτικά...δεν μ ενδιαφέρει τι είναι, αν είναι ψυχολογικό, νευροφυτικό, κρίση πανίκου ή καρδιολογικό...εμένα μ ενδιαφέρει κάποιος να μου δώσει μία λύση για να σταματήσω να τις παθαίνω. Αυτό είναι το βασικό. Δε γίνεται να μάθεις να ζεις με αυτό το πράμα. Επίσης έχω παρατηρήσει ότι τα συμπτώματα με τον καιρό γίνονται και πιο συχνά και πιο έντονα. Και οι έκτακτες δεν συμβαίνουν πάντα με τον ίδιο τρόπο..θέλω να πω ότι αλλες φορές είναι σαν φτερούγισμα, άλλες σαν να τρέμει η καρδιά ή σαν να κλοτσάει κλπ. το νιώθετε κι εσείς αυτό? και κάτι άλλο είναι ότι όποτε είμαι σε ένταση (ή ζω έντονα συναισθήματα) με πιάνουν ταχυκαρδίες μαζί με έκτακτες ταυτόχρονα και τώρα τελευταία με πιάνουν και μουδιάσματα στα χέρια. Τι να πω ....εκεί που πας να τις συνηθίσεις κάπως σε πιάνουν νεα συμπτώματα!!!!

----------


## johny

> Τι να σας πω ρε παιδιά κι εγώ υποφέρω σαν κι εσάς και σας καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα. Το κακό είναι ότι δεν μας καταλαβαίνουν οι άλλοι γύρω μας..!!ένας γιατρός μου είπε ότι μπορεί να είναι νευροφυτικά...δεν μ ενδιαφέρει τι είναι, αν είναι ψυχολογικό, νευροφυτικό, κρίση πανίκου ή καρδιολογικό...εμένα μ ενδιαφέρει κάποιος να μου δώσει μία λύση για να σταματήσω να τις παθαίνω. Αυτό είναι το βασικό. Δε γίνεται να μάθεις να ζεις με αυτό το πράμα. Επίσης έχω παρατηρήσει ότι τα συμπτώματα με τον καιρό γίνονται και πιο συχνά και πιο έντονα. Και οι έκτακτες δεν συμβαίνουν πάντα με τον ίδιο τρόπο..θέλω να πω ότι αλλες φορές είναι σαν φτερούγισμα, άλλες σαν να τρέμει η καρδιά ή σαν να κλοτσάει κλπ. το νιώθετε κι εσείς αυτό? και κάτι άλλο είναι ότι όποτε είμαι σε ένταση (ή ζω έντονα συναισθήματα) με πιάνουν ταχυκαρδίες μαζί με έκτακτες ταυτόχρονα και τώρα τελευταία με πιάνουν και μουδιάσματα στα χέρια. Τι να πω ....εκεί που πας να τις συνηθίσεις κάπως σε πιάνουν νεα συμπτώματα!!!!


ακριβως και εγω αυτα ειχα περισυ με αποτελεσμα να σταματησω την επαγγελματικη κολυμβηση..οι ιατροι δε μου εβρισκαν τιποτα,αλλα οι αρρυθμιες επεμεναν.εδω και κανα δυο μηνες δε μου εχουν εμφανιστει καθολου καθως μου εχει καρφωθει η ιδεα για καρκινο.οποτε αν κρινω απ τα δυο γεγονοτα οι αρρυθμιες ειναι κατι ψυχοσωματικο,νευροφυτικο δεν ξερω πως αλλιως να το πω,μαλλον και σε σενα αυτο θα συμβαινει..

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

trelokotsos,σε καταλαβαινω!Κι εμενα δεν εχουν παντα την ιδια μορφη οι αρρυθμιες,αλλες φορες φτερουγιζει,αλλες τρεμει & αλλες κανει κατι "μπουπ"!Στις στιγμες που ταραζομαι εχω το παντρεμα & των δυο,αρρυθμιες με ταχυπαλμιες......εε ρε γλεντια!!!!!:p Εμενα παιδια τα συμπτωματα δεν εχουν υποχωρισει απλα καποιες φορες τις συνηθιζω & καποιες με τρομοκρατουν!Το μεγαλο βασανηστηριο ειναι οταν εχω αρρυθμιες μαζι με τσιμπηματα,νευροπονους,βαρ ος στο στερνο κτλ........εκει ειμαι για κλαματα!!Και ενταξει,δεν λεω,ειναι παρηγορο οταν μας λενε οι γιατροι οτι ειναι ψυχολογικα & δεν θα παθουμε κακο αλλα οταν μας λενε να το παρουμε αποφαση οτι θα τις εχουμε.....πως ρε παιδια????

----------


## trelokotsos

> ακριβως και εγω αυτα ειχα περισυ με αποτελεσμα να σταματησω την επαγγελματικη κολυμβηση..οι ιατροι δε μου εβρισκαν τιποτα,αλλα οι αρρυθμιες επεμεναν.εδω και κανα δυο μηνες δε μου εχουν εμφανιστει καθολου καθως μου εχει καρφωθει η ιδεα για καρκινο.οποτε αν κρινω απ τα δυο γεγονοτα οι αρρυθμιες ειναι κατι ψυχοσωματικο,νευροφυτικο δεν ξερω πως αλλιως να το πω,μαλλον και σε σενα αυτο θα συμβαινει..


Αυτό είναι το κυριότερο ότι μας υποβιβάζει την ποιότητα ζωής. Πόσα πράγματα θες να κάνεις και σε κρατάνε οι αρρυθμίες. Εγώ το αγνόησα για αρκετό καιρό αλλά επιμένουν...μάλλον μόνα τους δε φεύγουν (σημειωτεόν ότι δεν έχω πάρει φάρμακα ποτέ)

----------


## TomiP.

Καλησπερα σ ολους!χαιρομαι πολυ που σας βρηκα..Τουλαχιστον θα εχω εσας να με καταλαβαινετε γιατι ολοι με περνανε για "τρελή" ! Υποφερω 15 χρονια απο αρρυθμιες!
Οι δικες μου δεν συνοδευονται απο ταχυκαρδια..ο σφιγμος μου ειναι κανονικος αλλα ενδιαμεσα κανει τον "πηδο" της η καρδουλα μου..περναω διαστηματα που με ξεχναει κ διαστηματα(οπως τωρα)που με πεθυμαει κ ερχεται να με δει..απο τη χαρα της που με βλεπει χοροπηδαει χωρις σταματημο..10 πηδηματα το λεπτο..κ ο σφυγμος κανονικος!!
εχω κανει τα απαραιτητα αλλα δεν μου βρηκαν τιποτα!ουτε η ομοιοπαθητικη την οποια ακολουθω κ πιστευω δεν με βοηθησε! Παντως εμενα ερχετε ακομη κ σε φασεις που ειμαι ηρεμη κ δεν εχω κανενα αγχος..γενικα δεν ειμαι αγχωδης..Τι να πω?? αυτη τη στιγμη κλαιω παρολο που ξερω οτι θα περασει κ αυτο..ομως εχω κουραστει να παλευω μαζι της!!
Μου χαλαει την ηρεμια μου..με τρομαζει!!....Οταν εχω 5-6 τη μερα δεν δινω σημασια αλλα οταν με πιανει η συνεχομενη ξεχναω κ τη ρηση..οτι δεν σε σκοτωνει σε κανει πιο δυνατο..Απο σας θελω να μου πει καποιος αν εχει τετοιου τυπου αρρυθμια..Με κανονικο παλμο δηλαδη!! Ευχομαι τα καλυτερα σε ολους μεσα απο την καρδια μου..(την χορευταρου)

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Σημερα παιδια μ εχει τσακισει!!!!Δεν εχει σταματησει καθολου!Ηπια ενα μεγαλο καφε το πρωι(ελληνικο)εκανα & πιο πολλα απ τα συνηθισμενα τσιγαρα(κανω το πολυ 4 την ημερα αλλα μπορει & 2)......μου χει αλλαξει τα φωτα σημερα!!!!!!!!!!!Αντε παλι ο κολοφοβος........Tomip,& εγω αρρυθμια χωρις ταχυπαλμια εχω.Ρε παιδια κουραστηκα........!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## panospeggy

> Σημερα παιδια μ εχει τσακισει!!!!Δεν εχει σταματησει καθολου!Ηπια ενα μεγαλο καφε το πρωι(ελληνικο)εκανα & πιο πολλα απ τα συνηθισμενα τσιγαρα(κανω το πολυ 4 την ημερα αλλα μπορει & 2)......μου χει αλλαξει τα φωτα σημερα!!!!!!!!!!!Αντε παλι ο κολοφοβος........Tomip,& εγω αρρυθμια χωρις ταχυπαλμια εχω.Ρε παιδια κουραστηκα........!!!!!!!!!!!!


Εγώ σήμερα με το που ξύπνησα έκανα μια "soft" έκτακτη πριν καν σηκωθώ από το κρεββάτι.
PANH, από αρρυθμιολόγο που επισκέφθηκα μου είπε οτι: Όχι καφέδες, όχι σοκολάτες, όχι τσιγάρα και να πίνω πολύ νερό. Σκέφτομαι και την λύση του Loop Recorder αν δεν ξαναπιάσει τίποτα το Holter.
Και καποια στιγμή πρέπει να ελέγξω για διαφραγματοκοίλη.

----------


## panospeggy

> Καλησπερα σ ολους!χαιρομαι πολυ που σας βρηκα..Τουλαχιστον θα εχω εσας να με καταλαβαινετε γιατι ολοι με περνανε για "τρελή" ! Υποφερω 15 χρονια απο αρρυθμιες!
> Οι δικες μου δεν συνοδευονται απο ταχυκαρδια..ο σφιγμος μου ειναι κανονικος αλλα ενδιαμεσα κανει τον "πηδο" της η καρδουλα μου..περναω διαστηματα που με ξεχναει κ διαστηματα(οπως τωρα)που με πεθυμαει κ ερχεται να με δει..απο τη χαρα της που με βλεπει χοροπηδαει χωρις σταματημο..10 πηδηματα το λεπτο..κ ο σφυγμος κανονικος!!
> εχω κανει τα απαραιτητα αλλα δεν μου βρηκαν τιποτα!ουτε η ομοιοπαθητικη την οποια ακολουθω κ πιστευω δεν με βοηθησε! Παντως εμενα ερχετε ακομη κ σε φασεις που ειμαι ηρεμη κ δεν εχω κανενα αγχος..γενικα δεν ειμαι αγχωδης..Τι να πω?? αυτη τη στιγμη κλαιω παρολο που ξερω οτι θα περασει κ αυτο..ομως εχω κουραστει να παλευω μαζι της!!
> Μου χαλαει την ηρεμια μου..με τρομαζει!!....Οταν εχω 5-6 τη μερα δεν δινω σημασια αλλα οταν με πιανει η συνεχομενη ξεχναω κ τη ρηση..οτι δεν σε σκοτωνει σε κανει πιο δυνατο..Απο σας θελω να μου πει καποιος αν εχει τετοιου τυπου αρρυθμια..Με κανονικο παλμο δηλαδη!! Ευχομαι τα καλυτερα σε ολους μεσα απο την καρδια μου..(την χορευταρου)


Μην ανησυχείς εδώ εμένα με είχαν πιάσει πολλές μαζί με κάθε αναπνοή και μία έκτακτη.

Και τώρα τελευταία έχουν ενταθεί και παθαίνω πλεον κάθε μέρα, δεν υπάρχει μέρα ποια που να μην νιώθω καθόλου.

Αυτό που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να τρως σωστά πολλές σαλάτες, λαχανικά, και αν πίνεις καφέ πρέπει να τον σταματήσεις διότι σε αγχώδη άτομα όπως εμάς επιδεινώνει τις αρρυθίες. 
Μερικές φορές οι έκτακτες προέρχονται και από παλινδρόμηση των υγρών του στομάχου προς το θώρακα με αποτέλεσμα μερικά φτερουγίσματα.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Εγώ και χωρίς καφέδες,τσιγάρα ή σοκολάτες και πάλι έχω......δεν λέω παίζουν ρόλο και αυτά..αν δηλαδή επιβαρύνεις τον οργανισμό σου και με άλλα πράγματα.....γ@μΩ τις αρρυθμιες μου μεσα σε δυσκολεύουν σε πολλά πράγματα και υποβαθμίζουν την ποιότητα ζωής, είναι αλήθεια αυτό..

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Εχεις δικιο panospeggy,οταν πινω καφε με πιανουν περισσοτερες(& σημερα που το παρακανα με γονατησανε!!!!!)αλλα & χωρις καφε & τσιγαρο τις εχω τις καταραμενες!!!!Lacrymosa,ακριβως οπως το λες,και σ εμενα χαλαει την ποιοτητα ζωης μου!!Παιδια,μεχρι ποτε θα εχουμε αυτο το μαρτυτιο????Δεν θα πανε στα τσακιδια ποτε?Αυτο θα ειναι απο εδω & περα?Παει η παλια μας ζωη-καρδια?????

----------


## Lacrymosa

Κι εγω ακριβως τα ιδια αναρωτιεμαι ωρες ωρες...ποσο ακομα θα συνεχιζεται αυτη η κWlOκατασταση....νιωθω οτι θα σπασει η καρδια μου καποια μερα απ ολα αυτα..μερικες φορες το ευχομαι κιολας μπας και ηρεμησω.....δεν αντεχω πιαααααααα

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Lacrymosa,ετσι ειναι,κουραστηκαμε!!!Δεν ειναι ευκολο,ειναι τρομερα ψυχοφθορο!!!!!!!!Δεν αντεχεται.......τουλαχιστον εχω εσας που μπορειτε να καταλαβαιτε ποσο δυσκολο ειναι ολο αυτο.....κατι ειναι κι αυτο!Ποσο ακομα Θεε μου????

----------


## Lacrymosa

Ειναι πολυ σημαντικο να μιλας με ατομα που περναν τα ιδια και μπορουν να σε καταλαβουν! Εχω αντλησει απειρη δυναμη απ το φορουμ!
Ποσο ακομα αραγε??? Οσο αντεξουμε...σκετο μαρτυριο....δεν ξερω πια τι να σκεφτω.....

----------


## TomiP.

Αχ παιδακια σας ευχαριστω πολυ που μου απαντησατε!..ο χορος της καρδιας μου συνεχιζετε ακαταπαυστα εδω κ 3 μερες(ειχα μια παυση 2 μηνων)ωρες-ωρες μου ρχεται να μπηξω ενα μαχαιρι στην καρδια να τελειωσει αυτο το βασανο..δεν θα το εκανα ποτε βεβαια αλλα αγανακτω!! Pano δεν πινω καφε κ ειμαι χορτοφαγος εδω και 20 χρονια..καπνιζω βεβαια κ πινω αλλα σε λογικα πλαισια..5 τσιγαρα τη μερα κ αυτα με φιλτρα herb που κρατανε πισα κ νικοτινη..Δεν ξερω παιδια..ειχα στηθαγχη prinzmetal και την ξεπερασα με την ομοιοπαθητικη πριν 5 χρονια..Η αρρυθμια ομως παραμενει..Τοτε οταν υπεφερα απο τη στηθαγχη δεν ειχα τοσες πολλες..ελαχιστες,που κ που..οταν εγινα καλα τοτε αρχισαν..πο εξετασεις μου ειναι καθαρες..η καρδια δεν εχει τιποτα αλλα χορευει συνεχεια..φφφφφφφφ!!τα΄χω παιξει-ταχουμε παιξει ολοι μας!!τα φιλια κ την αγαπη μου!!!

----------


## panospeggy

> Αχ παιδακια σας ευχαριστω πολυ που μου απαντησατε!..ο χορος της καρδιας μου συνεχιζετε ακαταπαυστα εδω κ 3 μερες(ειχα μια παυση 2 μηνων)ωρες-ωρες μου ρχεται να μπηξω ενα μαχαιρι στην καρδια να τελειωσει αυτο το βασανο..δεν θα το εκανα ποτε βεβαια αλλα αγανακτω!! Pano δεν πινω καφε κ ειμαι χορτοφαγος εδω και 20 χρονια..καπνιζω βεβαια κ πινω αλλα σε λογικα πλαισια..5 τσιγαρα τη μερα κ αυτα με φιλτρα herb που κρατανε πισα κ νικοτινη..Δεν ξερω παιδια..ειχα στηθαγχη prinzmetal και την ξεπερασα με την ομοιοπαθητικη πριν 5 χρονια..Η αρρυθμια ομως παραμενει..Τοτε οταν υπεφερα απο τη στηθαγχη δεν ειχα τοσες πολλες..ελαχιστες,που κ που..οταν εγινα καλα τοτε αρχισαν..πο εξετασεις μου ειναι καθαρες..η καρδια δεν εχει τιποτα αλλα χορευει συνεχεια..φφφφφφφφ!!τα΄χω παιξει-ταχουμε παιξει ολοι μας!!τα φιλια κ την αγαπη μου!!!


Καλησπερα φιλε μου

Πως ακριβως σου βρηκαν οτι εχεις στηθαγχη prinzemental και τι ειναι τουτο????

----------


## TomiP.

Υπαρχουν πολλες μορφες στηθαγχης..Η δικη μου ηταν απο τις σπανιες..επι ενα χρονο σχεδον παθαινα κρισεις..ξεκινουσε σαν κραμπα απο το στομαχι και στη συνεχεια μουδιαζε το αριστερο μου χερι το σαγονι και φυσικα ηταν αδυνατον να κανω οτιδηποτε..κυριως συνεβαινε οταν εκανα δουλειες επιπονες..τα καρδιογραφηματα δεν εδειχναν τιποτα(το κακο μ αυτη τη σπανια στηθαγχη ειναι οτι γινεται αντιληπτη την ωρα της κρισης..ουσιαστικα ειναι σπασμος πανω στην αρτηρια(καμια σχεση με τον σπασμο της αρρυθμιας)οποτε εγω συνεχιζα κανονικα τη ζωη μου δεχομενη το πορισμα των γιατρων οτι ειναι νευρωση!μεχρι και φωτια στο βουνο ειχα παει να σβυσω(εθελοντρια)οπου ειχα παθει 3 απανωτες κρισεις αλλα σκεφτομενη οτι ειναι νευρωση συνεχιζα να ταλαιπωρω την καρδια μου..Σε καποια φαση σ ενα ταξιδι στην Αγγλια ενας φιλος μου ειπε,παμε να σε δουνε κ εδω οι γιατροι και πηγα..εκει αφου εκανα ολες τις εξετασεις μου ειπαν οτι ολα ειναι καλα κ τελος με βαλανε να κανω τεστ κοποσεως το οποιο βγηκε καλο και πανω που μου λεει ο γιατρος ολα περιφημα και σκυβω να βαλω τις μποτες μου με ποιανει η κριση..νατο του λεω μου ηρθε τωρα..με ξαπλωνει και μου κανει καρδιογραφημα..χλωμιασε μου δινει ενα υπογλωσσιο και μου λεει δεν το πιστευω..θα σ εστελνα σπιτι πεπεισμενος οτι δεν εχεις τιποτα..Μετα ξεκινησα τη θεραπεια με τη βοηθεια της ομοιοπαθητικης που κρατησε 5 χρονια αλλα τα καταφερα!!η καρδια μου εκανε παραπλευρη κυκλοφορια..φυσικο μπαι-μπας..Παντως ειλικρινα οι αρρυθμιες ειναι χειροτερες..στην κριση της στηθαγχης επαιρνα ενα ομοιοπαθητικο υπογλ.και μου περνουσε σε 5 λεπτα..αυτο με την αρρυθμια ειναι μαρτυριο!! παντως εκλεισα ραντεβου να το ξαναδω το θεμα με τον ομοιοπαθητικο μου που ειναι και καρδιολογος,αν κ στο παρελθον δεν βοηθηθηκα..θα δουμε.. ΥΓ..Φιλη ειμαι :)
http://ygeia.pblogs.gr/2007/08/96132.html

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Tomip,ποσο καιρο εχεις τις αρρυθμιες & καθε ποσο τις καταλαβαινεις?

----------


## panospeggy

> Υπαρχουν πολλες μορφες στηθαγχης..Η δικη μου ηταν απο τις σπανιες..επι ενα χρονο σχεδον παθαινα κρισεις..ξεκινουσε σαν κραμπα απο το στομαχι και στη συνεχεια μουδιαζε το αριστερο μου χερι το σαγονι και φυσικα ηταν αδυνατον να κανω οτιδηποτε..κυριως συνεβαινε οταν εκανα δουλειες επιπονες..τα καρδιογραφηματα δεν εδειχναν τιποτα(το κακο μ αυτη τη σπανια στηθαγχη ειναι οτι γινεται αντιληπτη την ωρα της κρισης..ουσιαστικα ειναι σπασμος πανω στην αρτηρια(καμια σχεση με τον σπασμο της αρρυθμιας)οποτε εγω συνεχιζα κανονικα τη ζωη μου δεχομενη το πορισμα των γιατρων οτι ειναι νευρωση!μεχρι και φωτια στο βουνο ειχα παει να σβυσω(εθελοντρια)οπου ειχα παθει 3 απανωτες κρισεις αλλα σκεφτομενη οτι ειναι νευρωση συνεχιζα να ταλαιπωρω την καρδια μου..Σε καποια φαση σ ενα ταξιδι στην Αγγλια ενας φιλος μου ειπε,παμε να σε δουνε κ εδω οι γιατροι και πηγα..εκει αφου εκανα ολες τις εξετασεις μου ειπαν οτι ολα ειναι καλα κ τελος με βαλανε να κανω τεστ κοποσεως το οποιο βγηκε καλο και πανω που μου λεει ο γιατρος ολα περιφημα και σκυβω να βαλω τις μποτες μου με ποιανει η κριση..νατο του λεω μου ηρθε τωρα..με ξαπλωνει και μου κανει καρδιογραφημα..χλωμιασε μου δινει ενα υπογλωσσιο και μου λεει δεν το πιστευω..θα σ εστελνα σπιτι πεπεισμενος οτι δεν εχεις τιποτα..Μετα ξεκινησα τη θεραπεια με τη βοηθεια της ομοιοπαθητικης που κρατησε 5 χρονια αλλα τα καταφερα!!η καρδια μου εκανε παραπλευρη κυκλοφορια..φυσικο μπαι-μπας..Παντως ειλικρινα οι αρρυθμιες ειναι χειροτερες..στην κριση της στηθαγχης επαιρνα ενα ομοιοπαθητικο υπογλ.και μου περνουσε σε 5 λεπτα..αυτο με την αρρυθμια ειναι μαρτυριο!! παντως εκλεισα ραντεβου να το ξαναδω το θεμα με τον ομοιοπαθητικο μου που ειναι και καρδιολογος,αν κ στο παρελθον δεν βοηθηθηκα..θα δουμε.. ΥΓ..Φιλη ειμαι :)
> http://ygeia.pblogs.gr/2007/08/96132.html


Από όσο μπόρεσα να καταλάβω το πρόβλημα είναι κυρίως κληρονομικό; Πόσα λεπτά περίπου σου κρατούσε η κρίση αυτή;
Μου φαίνεται πολύ περίεργο που κανένας γιατρός δεν μπόρεσε να σκεφτεί κάτι τέτοιο. Εφόσον όμως όλα είναι καλά ποια τώρα μπορείς να ησυχάσεις.

----------


## johny

ξερει κανεις αν με αυτες τις αρρυθμιες παιζει να παθουμε τιποτα ξαφνικα?εμενα ο καρδιολογος πριν το καλοκαιρι που εκανα καρδιογραφημα,τριπλεξ και τεστ κοποσεως μου ειπε να μην δινω σημασια και να παω να κοιταχτω μετα τα 40 παλι..αλλα οι αρρυθμιες αυτες ερχονται και παρερχονται κατα καιρους..εχω χασει την μπαλα

----------


## Nicos70

Σήμερα φοράω για πρώτη φορά holder , το παράξενο είναι οτι μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχω κάνει αρρυθμία ενώ χθες με είχαν τρελλάνει ελπίζω να με πιάσουν γιατί θα νευριάσω πολύ αν σήμερα που είμαι έτοιμος και τις θέλω να συμβούν δεν γίνει τίποτα.

----------


## Lacrymosa

> ξερει κανεις αν με αυτες τις αρρυθμιες παιζει να παθουμε τιποτα ξαφνικα?εμενα ο καρδιολογος πριν το καλοκαιρι που εκανα καρδιογραφημα,τριπλεξ και τεστ κοποσεως μου ειπε να μην δινω σημασια και να παω να κοιταχτω μετα τα 40 παλι..αλλα οι αρρυθμιες αυτες ερχονται και παρερχονται κατα καιρους..εχω χασει την μπαλα


Εγω παντως παρολες τις εξετασεις και αυτα που μου χουν πει οι γιατροι φοβαμαι πως ηδη η καρδια μου εχει κουραστει και σιγουρα καποια στιγμη δεν θ αντεξει και θα παθει κατι..ειμαι σχεδον σιγουρη γι αυτο...

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Σήμερα φοράω για πρώτη φορά holder , το παράξενο είναι οτι μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχω κάνει αρρυθμία ενώ χθες με είχαν τρελλάνει ελπίζω να με πιάσουν γιατί θα νευριάσω πολύ αν σήμερα που είμαι έτοιμος και τις θέλω να συμβούν δεν γίνει τίποτα.


Λολλλ φαντασου οταν δεν τις θες ερχονται και οταν τις θες σε ξεχνανε!!!!!!!!!:)

----------


## Nicos70

ποσο χρονών είσαι και φοβάσαι οτι κουράστηκε η καρδιά σου?

----------


## Lacrymosa

20 ειμαι και μονο που σκεφτομαι οτι μπορει να τα εχω ολα αυτα μια ζωη δεν αντεχω....σιγουρα δεν θα αντεξω πολυ καποια στιγμη κατι θα γινει....αν απο τωρα ειμαι ετσι τι εχει να γινει στο μελλον εε ρεε γλεντιαααα

----------


## TomiP.

Καλησπερα σ ολους!!χθες επσκεφθηκα τον γιατρο μου(ομοιοπαθητικο)και μου εδωσε ενα καινουργιο φαρμακο..oxalic-acid των 200.(δειτε σχετικα)http://www.homeopathy.gr/homeopathy....dy=oxalic-acid

με το που ανοιξα την καψουλα κ την εβαλα κατω απο τη γλωσσα μεσα σε μια ωρα ενιωσα καλυτερα..μεσα σε 3 ωρες σταματησε η αρρυθμια..περιμενα.ελεγα τωρα θα "σκαλωσει"παλι..σιγα μη περασε! ΚΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΠΕΡΑΣΕ!!!δεν το πιστευω οτι κοιμηθηκα κ ξυπνησα χωρις ουτε ενα "χορο της καρδιας" :) με μολις 3 χαπια και δη ακινδυνα για τον οργανισμο του ανθρωπου! 6 χαπια συνολο μου εδωσε..σημερα τα αλλα 3..μου ειπε βεβαια να εχω παντα στο σπιτι σε περιπτωση που...για οσους θελετε να ακολουθησετε την αγωγη(που κ καλο να μη σας κανει,κακο δεν θα σας κανει σιγουρα)πρεπει να κοψετε τον καφε και οτι σχετιζεται μ αυτον..κοκα-κολα κλπ, καθως και τη μεντα κανελα καμφορα...και μακρια απο κορτιζονη και αναλγητικα που εχουν μεσα καφεινη..ρωτατε παντα το φαρμακοποιο..Στο λινκ που εχω ποσταρει θα βρειτε φαρμακεια που πουλανε ομοιοπαθητικα φαρμακα καθως και γιατρους.Μονο αυτη τη σελιδα ειναι εγκυρη..ολοι οι ομοιοπθητικοι εχουν σπουδασει Ιατρικη..δεν ειναι κομπογιαννιτες!Επισης χθες αγορασα και Κραταιγο..ενα βοτανο ειδικο για αρρυθμιες(σ ολα τα μαγαζια που πουλανε βοτανα θα το βρειτε)το εβρασα σε ενα λιτρο νερο,μια χουφτιτσα βοτανο,και το πινω αντι για νερο..ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΖΩ ΕΝΑ ΜΙΚΡΟ ΘΑΥΜΑ..Σας αφηνω να καθαρισω λιγο το σπιτακι μου,που το ειχα εγκαταλειψει τοσες μερες και να κανω κανενα φαγακι μιας και δεν ετρωγα τιποτα..μονο εκλαιγα...Ευχομαι να εχει το ιδιο αποτελεσμα και σε σας αν το παρετε γιατι δεν ειναι ζωη αυτη που κανουμε οσοι εχουμε αυτο το προβλημα! ΥΓ.οτι απορριες εχετε θα ειμαι εδω για να σας απαντησω!!σας φιλω ολους! :) :) :) ΓΕΛΑΩ..Σημερα καταλαβα οτι μπηκε η ανοιξη!!

----------


## TomiP.

> Tomip,ποσο καιρο εχεις τις αρρυθμιες & καθε ποσο τις καταλαβαινεις?


15 ολοκληρα χρονια!ειναι σχεδον καθημερινο το φαινομενο αλλα περναω και περιοδους υφεσης..ειχαν 2 μηνες να εμφανιστουν αλλα επανηλθαν σε επιθετικη μορφη δευτερολεπτο και χοροπηδητο!...αυτα μεχρι χθες που πηγα στον ομοιοπαθητικο μου..παραθετω σχετικα πιο πανω!

----------


## Lacrymosa

ΤοmiP. το διαβασα το προηγούμενο post σου!! Είναι πολύ θετικό που είσαι πολύ καλά τώρα!:) Mακαρι καποια στιγμη να υποχωρησουν οι γ@&%$#νες.. εντωμεταξυ βραδιαζει τωρα κ αρχισε παλι ο φοβος και το τρεμουλο...αντε να δουμε παλι τι θα τραβηξω.....

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

tomip,μακαρι να εισαι καλα,μεσα απ την καρδια μου!!!!Ξερω ποσο σκληρη ειναι αυτη η παλιοκατασταση που ζουμε με τις καταραμενες αλλα δεν ειναι νωρις μονο σε μια μερα να δεις αποτελεσμα??????

----------


## TomiP.

> tomip,μακαρι να εισαι καλα,μεσα απ την καρδια μου!!!!Ξερω ποσο σκληρη ειναι αυτη η παλιοκατασταση που ζουμε με τις καταραμενες αλλα δεν ειναι νωρις μονο σε μια μερα να δεις αποτελεσμα??????


Κι εγω απορρω που ειδα αποτελεσμα τοσο γρηγορα..εχω κανει κι αλλη θεραπεια με αλλα ομοιοπαθητικα χαπια για την αρρυθμια αλλα δεν με ειχαν "πιασει"τι να πω PANH μου..μακαρι να κρατησει για παντα,μακαρι να μην ειναι συμπτωματικο!καθαρισα το σπιτι σημερα κ ολο περιμενα..τωρα θαρθει υστερα θαρθει..αλλα μεχρι τωρα ολα καλα!ελπιζω αν οχι να μου περασουν τελειως αλλα να ειναι λιγες τη μερα..οχι απανωτες!!

----------


## TomiP.

> ΤοmiP. το διαβασα το προηγούμενο post σου!! Είναι πολύ θετικό που είσαι πολύ καλά τώρα!:) Mακαρι καποια στιγμη να υποχωρησουν οι γ@&%$#νες.. εντωμεταξυ βραδιαζει τωρα κ αρχισε παλι ο φοβος και το τρεμουλο...αντε να δουμε παλι τι θα τραβηξω.....


Ψυχουλα μου απ΄οτι διαβασα εισαι μολις 20 χρονων (σαν την κορη μου)κ υποφερεις..πηγαινε σ ενα ψυχολογο..θα σε βοηθησει πολυ..Μη καθεσαι μεσα κ θρηνεις γ αυτο που σε βρηκε..εισαι μωρακι ακομη..το κανω εγω που εγινα 50..αλλα παλι παιρνω το επανω μου θυμωνω με τον εαυτο μου για την παθητικη μου σταση κ φευγω-ταξιδευω..Δεν εχεις τιποτα περα απο μια νεραιδοκαρδουλα ευαισθητη!!Φιλια πολλα!!
ΓΙΑ ΣΕΝΑ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKFUVXiyr1I

----------


## Nicos70

Καλημέρα παιδιά

μόλις γύρισα από τον καρδιολόγο μου που πήγα και μου έβγαλε το holder. Χθες από τις αρρυθμίες νόμιζα οτι δεν θα ξημερωνα και από κάποιο σημείο άρχισα να τις προκαλώ όσπου και αποκοιμήθηκα. Σήμερα πάω στο γιατρό και περίμενα να ακούσω τα χειρότερα . Βάζει το holder στον υπολογιστή και βάζει τα γέλια ο γιατρός , ρε μαλάκα μου λέει ξέρεις τι λέει εδώ 70 έκτακτες δηλαδή μου λέει τίποτα. Αυτό βασικά το γράφω για όλους όσοι είσαστε σε μικρή ηλικία εγώ έχω αρρυθμίες από 19 χρονών που πήγα στρατιώτης και τώρα είμαι 41 και μετανιώνω που "'εχασα" τα πιο παραγωγικά χρόνια με το να φοβάμαι. Ο γιατρός μου μου είπε οτι οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι έχουν πολύ περισσότερες έκτακτες από μένα απλά δεν τις καταλαβαίνουν εσύ έχεις την ατυχία να τις νιώθεις και μάλιστα πολύ έντονα αλλά είναι τελείως αθώες να πάς να κάνεις ότι γουστάρεις και να μην φοβάσαι για τίποτα από έκτακτες δεν πέθανε κανένας η καρδιά σου είναι τέλεια και την έχω "διαβάσει" τόσο καλά που ειλικρινά δεν φοβάμαι για τίποτα. Οπότε το μόνο που έχω να σας συμβουλέψω είναι να κάνετε όλες τις απαραίτητες εξετάσεις όσοι τις νιώθετε και όταν λέω εξετάσεις εννοώ να καταγράψετε το είδος της αρρυθμίας που σας βασανίζει και οταν σας πει ο γιατρός δεν είναι τίποτα ρίξτε το έξω. καλημέρα σε όλους

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Καλημερα!!!!Νικο,χαιρομαι πολυ που ακουσες καλα νεα απ τον γιατρο!Ακριβως τα ιδια Νικο μου εχω ακουσει & εγω οσες φορες εχω βαλει holder,οτι εχουν ενα σωρο αλλοι ανθρωποι & δεν επαθαν τιποτα & μην ανησυχεις...και...και......και!! !!Δεν θελω βρε παιδια να νομιζεται πως ειμαι αχαριστη,δεν θελω δηλαδη & εδω μεσα που ειστε οι καταλληλοι ανθρωποι που μπορουν να καταλαβουν,να απολογουμε,χαιρομαι & ευχαριστω Τον Θεο που μου λενε οι γιατροι πως δεν θα παθω κατι απ αυτες,αλλα μονο εσεις μπορειτε να καταλαβετε πως οταν νιωθεις την καρδια σου να σπαρταραει,εεεε τοτε δεν ειναι & οτι πιο ευκολο να πεις="ελα μωρε...αστην να χοροπηδαει,αφου μου ειπε ο γιατρος οτι δεν εχω κατι....".Καταλαβαινετε τι σας λεω??Οσο για σενα Tomip,εχεις δικιο,ειναι πολυ μικρη η Lacrymosa,αλλα τι να κανει & αυτο,αφου οι καταραμενες φοβιζουν πολυ,οτι ηλικια & να χεις!!Ο ψυχολογος παντως,μπορει να μην κανει θαυματα αλλα βοηθαει πολυ!!!!

----------


## Nicos70

Εχεις απολυτο δίκιο αλλά ξέρεις τι γίνεται , όλος ο κόσμος έχει προβλήματα και πρέπει να κάτσουμε κάτω να δούμε πως θα τα αντιμετωπίσουμε , γιατί άσχετα το τι λένε οι γιατροί εγω , εσύ , όλοι εμείς εδώ που καθόμαστε και γράφουμε 5 γραμμές, μόνο εμείς που το νιώθουμε είτε γιατί είμαστε πιο ευαίσθητοι από τους υπόλοιπους είτε πιο αγχώδεις κλπ μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε τι ακριβώς σημαίνει αυτό που περνάμε. Ο ψυχολόγος είναι μια λύση συμφωνώ.Υπομονή και δύναμη

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Ναι Νικο,υπαρχουν ενα σωρο προβληματα,και μεγαλα & δυσκολα,γι αυτο καθε μερα λεω δοξα Τον Θεο!!Απλα,εγω & εσεις εχουμε το δικο μας & ξερουμε καλα τι τραβαμε!!!Χαιρομαι που σας γνωρισα,αληθεια!!Αισθανομα  πως οποτε σας χρειαστω & θα με καταλαβετε & θα μου πειτε κατι που θα με βοηθησει!!!Νικο & παλι χαιρομαι που πηρες κουραγιο απ τον γιατρο!!!

----------


## TomiP.

Μη μου πεις οτι πρωτη φορα εβαλες holder..αχ βρε Νικο..ας δει το ποστ η μικρουλα Lacrymosa κ ας παρει δυναμη.ΚΑΛΗ ΑΡΧΗ ΣΤΗ ΝΕΑ,ΧΩΡΙΣ ΦΟΒΟ ΖΩΗ,να εισαι καλα!!!!

----------


## TomiP.

> Ναι Νικο,υπαρχουν ενα σωρο προβληματα,και μεγαλα & δυσκολα,γι αυτο καθε μερα λεω δοξα Τον Θεο!!Απλα,εγω & εσεις εχουμε το δικο μας & ξερουμε καλα τι τραβαμε!!!Χαιρομαι που σας γνωρισα,αληθεια!!Αισθανομα  πως οποτε σας χρειαστω & θα με καταλαβετε & θα μου πειτε κατι που θα με βοηθησει!!!Νικο & παλι χαιρομαι που πηρες κουραγιο απ τον γιατρο!!!


πραγματι υπαρχουν ενα σωρο προβληματα αλλα οταν συμβαινει αυτος ο σεισμος μεσα μας ειναι δυσκολο να εστιασουμε αλλου.εχεις δικιο PANH..εγω συνεχιζω να ειμαι καλα..κοιμηθηκε το ηφαιστειο λεω..ευχομαι να μην εκραγει ποτε ξανα!!:)

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Ψυχουλα μου απ΄οτι διαβασα εισαι μολις 20 χρονων (σαν την κορη μου)κ υποφερεις..πηγαινε σ ενα ψυχολογο..θα σε βοηθησει πολυ..Μη καθεσαι μεσα κ θρηνεις γ αυτο που σε βρηκε..εισαι μωρακι ακομη..το κανω εγω που εγινα 50..αλλα παλι παιρνω το επανω μου θυμωνω με τον εαυτο μου για την παθητικη μου σταση κ φευγω-ταξιδευω..Δεν εχεις τιποτα περα απο μια νεραιδοκαρδουλα ευαισθητη!!Φιλια πολλα!!
> ΓΙΑ ΣΕΝΑ
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKFUVXiyr1I


Σε ευχαριστω για το τραγουδι....υπεροχο και μαγευτικο πραγματικα.....
παω σε ψυχιατρο και κανω και ψυχοθεραπεια ταυτοχρονα...2 χρονια τις εχω τις αρρυθμιες και τις νιωθω πολυ εντονα ειδικα το βραδυ....καθε φορα που με πιανουν ενω ξερω οτι θα τρομαξω αλλα θα περασει εχω την αισθηση αυτου του "φτερουγισματος " και νιωθω οτι πεθαινω...εκεινη η στιγμη ειναι απαισια....τωρα που ειμαι πιο ηρεμη μπορει να σκεφτομαι οτι θα το παλεψω κλτ. αλλα εκεινη τη στιγμη αλλαζουν ολα.....
ολα ξεκινησαν πριν 2 χρονια που προτοεμφανιστηκε η αγχωδης διαταραχη μετα με τις κρισεις πανικου ενταθηκαν...εχω παρει inderal και παιρνω και αγχολυτικα....αραγε θα ζησω ποτε μια ηρεμη ζωη?? δεν μπορω να φανταστω οτι στο μελλον θα ειμαι συνεχεια ετσι, δεν το αντεχω αυτο το μαρτυριο.....

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Καλημερα!!!!Νικο,χαιρομαι πολυ που ακουσες καλα νεα απ τον γιατρο!Ακριβως τα ιδια Νικο μου εχω ακουσει & εγω οσες φορες εχω βαλει holder,οτι εχουν ενα σωρο αλλοι ανθρωποι & δεν επαθαν τιποτα & μην ανησυχεις...και...και......και!! !!Δεν θελω βρε παιδια να νομιζεται πως ειμαι αχαριστη,δεν θελω δηλαδη & εδω μεσα που ειστε οι καταλληλοι ανθρωποι που μπορουν να καταλαβουν,να απολογουμε,χαιρομαι & ευχαριστω Τον Θεο που μου λενε οι γιατροι πως δεν θα παθω κατι απ αυτες,αλλα μονο εσεις μπορειτε να καταλαβετε πως οταν νιωθεις την καρδια σου να σπαρταραει,εεεε τοτε δεν ειναι & οτι πιο ευκολο να πεις="ελα μωρε...αστην να χοροπηδαει,αφου μου ειπε ο γιατρος οτι δεν εχω κατι....".Καταλαβαινετε τι σας λεω??Οσο για σενα Tomip,εχεις δικιο,ειναι πολυ μικρη η Lacrymosa,αλλα τι να κανει & αυτο,αφου οι καταραμενες φοβιζουν πολυ,οτι ηλικια & να χεις!!Ο ψυχολογος παντως,μπορει να μην κανει θαυματα αλλα βοηθαει πολυ!!!!


Αυτο ακριβως...εχω βαλει και holder και μου ειπε να μην ανησυχω αλλα και παλι δεν μπορω....και που ξερω γω καποια φορα που θα με πιασουν εκτακτες αν δεν θα παθω κατι?? Οντως πολλοι ανθρωποι δεν τις καταλαβαινουν..γιατι να μην ειμαι κι εγω απ αυτους, γιατιιι??????

----------


## Lacrymosa

Παιδια σας ευχαριστω ολους για τη στηριξη......δεν μπορειτε να φανταστειτε τι δυναμη μου δινετε...εχω βουρκωσει αυτη τη στιγμη....ειμαι και λιγο πιο down σημερα....μεχρι στιγμης πιστευα οτι μονο εγω το περνουσα αυτα και οτι δεν μπορει να με καταλαβει κανεις...
Μακαρι να τα ξεπερασουμε ολοι καποια στιγμη και να ζησουμε πιο ανετα, χωρις ολα αυτα να μας ταλαιπωρουν...Καλη δυναμη σε ολους!!

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Αχχ κοριτσακι!!!Ποσο σε καταλαβαινω!Κι εγω καμια φορα που διαβαζω σχολια εδω,στο θεμα μας,βουρκωνω,γιατι ειναι σαν να μιλαει η ψυχη μου!!Γι αυτο εγραψα & πιο πανω(αλλα δεν γραφτηκε,δεν ξερω γιατι)οτι απ την στιγμη που γνωρισα εσας που περνατε το ιδιο προβλημα με το δικο μου,νιωθω πιο δυνατη & ξερω οτι οποτε σας ζητησω την βοηθεια σας θα ειστε εδω!!Ας μας βοηθησει Ο Θεος!!!

----------


## Lacrymosa

Μακαρι ολα να πηγαινουν προς το καλυτερο και να τα ξεπερασουμε!! Ειναι πολυ σημαντικο να ξερεις πως κι αλλοι περναν τα ιδια....σου δινει δυναμη αυτο να συνεχισεις....

----------


## panospeggy

Είστε τυχεροί που σας βρήκαν τις έκτακτες εσάς με holder. 

Εγώ ήμουν από τους άτυχους. Έβαλα 2 φορές και δεν έτυχε να κάνω εκείνη την ημέρα καμια έκτακτη για να μου πουν απο που προέρχεται και τι πρέπει να κάνω. Και να ησυχάσω λιγάκι

Και είμα ισίγουρος οτι και να ξαναβάλω πάλι δεν θα κάνω μιλάμε για πολύ γκαντεμιά

----------


## makisblack

kalispera!! to exo dokimasi kai ego to interal kalo gia tous protoys 2 mines meta pali ta idia eperna miso proi miso vradi! piga ksana se kardiologo kai mou edose neocardon kai tora eimai poli pio kalitera den exo oute mia ektakti!...... isos mia ton mina:p mia diladi pou na tin katalaveno!!....... isos sas voithisi kai esas!! pou to eyxome mesa apo tin kourasmeni kardia mou!!... pou tromakse na ksekourasti ligo!!...:)

----------


## Lacrymosa

το ιντεραλ δεν κανει και τιποτα ιδιαιτερο...στην αρχη ισως κανει αλλα μετα τιποτα...αυτο θελω κ εγω δεν με πειραζει να κανω εκτακτες αρκει να μην τις καταλαβαινω....:)

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Κι εγω παιδια,η το πηρα η δεν το πηρα το interal....τιποτα!Εδω & ενα χρονο(10 μηνες)παιρνω τα isortin,που τις μαλακωνουν καπως για καποιες ωρες....

----------


## Lacrymosa

οταν λες τις μαλακωνουν?? δλδ δεν τις καταλαβαινεις η τουλαχιστον οχι τοσο εντονες?? πως νιωθεις μ αυτα??

----------


## panospeggy

Επειδή δεν παλεύεται άλλο θα πάω να κάνω ηλεκτροφυσικό έλεγχο τουλάχιστον να μου βρουν τις αρρυθμίες στην ρίζα τους.
Μίλησα με έναν αρρυθμιολόγο και με κατεύθυνε να κάνω κάποια πράγματα για να δούμε μήπως βρω επιτέλους λίγο φως.

----------


## trelokotsos

panospeggy το αποφασισες τελικα?το σκεφτομουνα κι εγώ αλλά η οικογένεια μου με αποθαρρύνει γιατί θεωρούν ότι είναι υπερβολικό εκ μέρους μου και ακριβό (δε καταλαβαίνουν τι τραβάμε). Μάλλον θα ξανακάνω holter:(

Θέλω να ρωτήσω όποιον τον πιάνουν ταχυκαρδίες αν τον πιάνουν και μουδιάσματα και αν τις παθαίνει τις ταχυκαρδίες σε στιγμές που νιώθει ένταση ή υπερένταση?εμένα αυτό μου συμβαίνει τώρα τελευταία και θέλω να δω αν το παθαίνουν και άλλοι..

----------


## panospeggy

> panospeggy το αποφασισες τελικα?το σκεφτομουνα κι εγώ αλλά η οικογένεια μου με αποθαρρύνει γιατί θεωρούν ότι είναι υπερβολικό εκ μέρους μου και ακριβό (δε καταλαβαίνουν τι τραβάμε). Μάλλον θα ξανακάνω holter:(
> 
> Θέλω να ρωτήσω όποιον τον πιάνουν ταχυκαρδίες αν τον πιάνουν και μουδιάσματα και αν τις παθαίνει τις ταχυκαρδίες σε στιγμές που νιώθει ένταση ή υπερένταση?εμένα αυτό μου συμβαίνει τώρα τελευταία και θέλω να δω αν το παθαίνουν και άλλοι..


Σκέφτηκα κι εγώ για χόλντερ αλλά μου είπε ο καρδιολόγος οτι δεν έχει κανένα νόημα.
Απευθύνθηκα σε ειδικό αρρυθμιολόγο και μου είπε οτι κατά πάσα πιθανότητα αυτό που παθαίνω είναι έκτακτες κολπικές συστολές. Τότε στο λεωφορείο αυτό που έπαθα πριν 1 χρόνο κατά πάσα πιθανότητα ήταν κολπικός πτερυγισμός από όσο μου είπε.
Αυτό που όταν κάθομαι γυρισμένος στην αριστερή πλευρά και με πιάνουν συνεχώς έκτακτες μου είπε οτι οφείλετε σε ανατομικό "πρόβλημα" οπου το διάφραγμα πιέζει μερικές ίνες τις καρδιάς και ερεθίζεται το ηλεκτρικό της σύστημα με αποτέλεσμα να προκαλούνται αυτές οι αρρυθμίες.
Μου συνέστησε ηλεκτροφυσικό έλεγχο και αν χρειαστεί καυτηριασμό ώστε να μην εξελιχθεί σε κολπική μαρμαρυγή στο μέλλον για αντιμετώπιση μια και καλή του προβλήματος.

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

panospeggy,προφανως για να θελεις να κανεις αυτη την εξεταση θα χεις βαλει holder & δεν θα τις ειδε ο γιατρος,ε?Γιατι δεν ξαναβαζεις?Εγω εχω βαλει 4 μεσα σε εναμισι χρονο(....& εμενα φαινονται,αλλα εγω ειμαι περιπτωσααααρα....!)Lacrymoza μου,τα φαρμακα που παιρνω ανηκουν στα ελαφρυα για τις αρρυθμιες,(οπως ξαναεγραψα εχω δοκιμασει με πολλα!)Οταν το παρακανουν,το παιρνω & μπορει η να σταματησουν για καποιες ωρες η να ειναι πολυ μαλακες.

----------


## Nicos70

panospeggy εισαι σίγουρος οτι θες να προχωρήσεις σε ηλεκτροφυσιολογικό έλεγχο? Απ ότι έχω διαβάσει είανι δίκοπο μαχαίρι αυτή η επεμβατική μέθοδο και σου συνιστώ να επιλέξεις γιατρό που να έχει μεγάλη πείρα στη συγκεκριμένη επέμβαση. Μιλάω για νοσοκομείο τύπου Ωνάσειο ή εξωτερικό . Διότι΄μπορεί να σου προκαλέσουν πολλαπλάσια προβλήματα αν δεν είανι προσεκτικοί με την καρδια σου

----------


## panospeggy

> panospeggy εισαι σίγουρος οτι θες να προχωρήσεις σε ηλεκτροφυσιολογικό έλεγχο? Απ ότι έχω διαβάσει είανι δίκοπο μαχαίρι αυτή η επεμβατική μέθοδο και σου συνιστώ να επιλέξεις γιατρό που να έχει μεγάλη πείρα στη συγκεκριμένη επέμβαση. Μιλάω για νοσοκομείο τύπου Ωνάσειο ή εξωτερικό . Διότι΄μπορεί να σου προκαλέσουν πολλαπλάσια προβλήματα αν δεν είανι προσεκτικοί με την καρδια σου


Υπάρχει ένας γιατρός στον Ερυθρό Σταυρό τον οποίο μου έχουν συστήσει και από οτι μου λένε είναι ο κρουφαίος στο είδους του στην Ελλάδα και εξπέρ στις αρρυθμίες.
Έχω ραντεβού μαζί του στις 21/4 να με δει και να μου συστήσει τι να κάνω από δω και πέρα.

----------


## makisblack

σε παρακαλω πηγενε και ότι σου πι αν θες πεσμας και εμάς!! και σε πιο μέρος είναι ο γιατρός αθήνα η θεσσαλονίκη?:):)

----------


## Παστελι

Νικο μου δεν εχεις τπτ απολυτος οσοι εχουμε αγχος το περναμε ολο αυτο.Εμενα μου ανεβεναν οι παλμοι ξαφνικα στους 220 τι 140 μου λες?
Και εκανα ολες τις εξετασεις αλλα ολα μια χαρα.Και αυτο με το σταματημα της καρδια για 1 δευτερολεπτο το ειχα και ολα τα ειχα που εχεις εσυ αλλα δεν δινω πια σημασια.
Και εσυ 10 χρονια που εχεις αυτον τον φοβο εχεις παθει τπτ?Ειναι ψυχοσωματικο και τπτ αλλο.Μην φοβασε κριμα ειναι να παιρναει η ζωη σου και να εχεις αυτον τον φοβο να σε μαραζωνει.
Α!και κατι αλλο ,δεν νομιζω να εχεις αρυθμιες.Γιατι ο γιατρος σου ειπε οτι εισαι μιια χαρα τζαμι :cool:

----------


## Lacrymosa

> panospeggy το αποφασισες τελικα?το σκεφτομουνα κι εγώ αλλά η οικογένεια μου με αποθαρρύνει γιατί θεωρούν ότι είναι υπερβολικό εκ μέρους μου και ακριβό (δε καταλαβαίνουν τι τραβάμε). Μάλλον θα ξανακάνω holter:(
> 
> Θέλω να ρωτήσω όποιον τον πιάνουν ταχυκαρδίες αν τον πιάνουν και μουδιάσματα και αν τις παθαίνει τις ταχυκαρδίες σε στιγμές που νιώθει ένταση ή υπερένταση?εμένα αυτό μου συμβαίνει τώρα τελευταία και θέλω να δω αν το παθαίνουν και άλλοι..


εγω εχω κανει 2 φορες holder..κοιτα μαζι με τις ταχυκαρδιες νιωθω κ τσιμπηματα χαμηλα στη καρδια κατι σαν σουβλιες ενα πραμα..συνηθως βραδυ με πιανουν κ δεν μ αφηνουν με τιποτα...την ημερα ειμαι ηρεμη απο αρρυθμιες τουλαχιστον την ημερα εχω αλλα!!:)

----------


## Lacrymosa

> panospeggy,προφανως για να θελεις να κανεις αυτη την εξεταση θα χεις βαλει holder & δεν θα τις ειδε ο γιατρος,ε?Γιατι δεν ξαναβαζεις?Εγω εχω βαλει 4 μεσα σε εναμισι χρονο(....& εμενα φαινονται,αλλα εγω ειμαι περιπτωσααααρα....!)Lacrymoza μου,τα φαρμακα που παιρνω ανηκουν στα ελαφρυα για τις αρρυθμιες,(οπως ξαναεγραψα εχω δοκιμασει με πολλα!)Οταν το παρακανουν,το παιρνω & μπορει η να σταματησουν για καποιες ωρες η να ειναι πολυ μαλακες.


τουλαχιστον ειναι πολυ σημαντικο αν δεν τις νοιωθεις...δε μου λες ποιες ωρες τη μερα σε πιανουν πιο εντονες??πιο πολυ βραδυ η κ αλλες στιγμες?? η σε στιγμες αγχους κ εντασης??

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Οπως εχω ξαναγραψει,οι αρρυθμιες εχουν γινει η καθημερινοτητα μου.Οι ωρες που μπορει να ειναι η πιο εντονες η τοτε να εμφανιστουν ειναι μεσημερι & βραδυ.Βεβαια εννοειτε οταν εχω πολυ ενταση ακομα περισσοτερο,ΑΛΛΑ οι καταραμενες υπαρχουν & σε κατασταση ηρεμιας........:mad:

----------


## Lacrymosa

εγω συνηθως σε ηρεμη κατασταση δεν παθαινω η τουλαχιστον δεν τις καταλαβαινω αλλα μολις ερχεται το βραδυ αρχιζουν τα οργανα.....

----------


## rei

Καλησπέρα, λέω να σας πώ και γω την ιστορία μου, ίσως να παρηγορήσει και κάποιους που είναι σε καλύτερη κατάσταση, αλλά χρειάζομαι να τα πώ και γω κάπου...
Είμαι 21 χρόνών , απο τα 19 μου ξεκίνησα να χω κάποιες κρίσεις πανικού,οι οποίες προέρχονταν απο συσσωρευμένο άγχος λόγω αρρωστοφοβιών που είχα τα προηγούμενα χρόνια,ξεκίνησα λοιπόν θεραπεία με αντικαταθλιπτικό και αγχολυτικό, αν και γενικώς βοήθησαν αρκετά στον περιορισμό του άγχους και γενικότερα δεν είχα κρίσεις πανικού από τότε, ξεκίνησε το θέμα των αρρυθμιών,μιλάω δηλαδή για έκτακτες συστολές, πάυσεις.Καρδιογράφημα και υπέρηχο είχα κάνει πρίν γινουν όλα αυτά απο τα 18 μου χωρίς συμπτώματα και μου είπαν ότι έχω μια ηπια πρόπτωση μητροειδούς και τριγλώχινος και ότι δεν θα με επηρεάσει πουθενά στη ζωή μου.Αυτό που έγινε όμως είναι οτι ξεκίνησαν πριν 2 χρόνια κάποιες αραιές έκτακτες , ξαναέκανα υπέρηχο , έβαλα και holter και κόπωση έκανα θηριοειδή και όλα τα σχετικά με αυτό το θέμα,έχω πάει σε πανεπιστημιακό γιατρό σε 3 καρδιολόγους και σε εναν καρδιοχειρούργο από τότε, ο ένας μόνο είπε ότι μπορεί κάποιες εκτακτες να συσχετίζονται με την πρόπτωση , οι υπόλοιποι όλοι λένε πως είναι τόσο λίγες οι διαφυγές που επιμένουν ότι είναι θέμα άγχους και σκέψης,είχα μάλιστα κόψει σιγά σιγα τα αντικαταθλιπτικά για τον τελευταίο μισό χρόνο και είναι τώρα 2 μήνες που έχουν γίνει καθημερινό φαινόμενο οι έκτακτες και μάλιστα πολύ πιο συχνές, και μετά απο συμβουλές των γιατρών τα ξανάρχισα εδώ και ένα μήνα,προς το παρόν οι κατάσταση παει προς το χειρότερο , έχω κλειστεί στο σπίτι ,παραμελώ τις σπουδές μου και τις παρέες μου και νιώθω πάρα πολυ άσχημα , γιατί οσο και αν σου λένε οι γιατροί ότι είναι ακίνδυνες είναι πολυ ενοχλητικές οι καταραμένες,νιώθω ότι γρεμίζονται τα πάντα στη ζωή μου και καταλαβαίνω καλύτερα απο το καθένα ποσο ενοχλητικές είναι αυτές οι αρρυθμίες.....σας κούρασα , αυτά είχα να πώ ,βλέπω ότι αυτό το πρόβλημα είναι πολυ κουραστικό για όλους μας...(Παίρνω και γώ tenormin για κάποιο διάστημα αλλά δεν με βοηθάνε ιδιαίτερα ,τις μειώνουν απλά και τις καταλαβαίνω λιγότερο έντονα αλλά και πάλι είναι αρκετές για να με ενοχλούν)

----------


## Lacrymosa

rei γεια σου! εγω 20 ειμαι κι εδω κ 2 χρονια εχω θεμα αγχους σε ενονο βαθμο με κρισεις πανικου οι οποιες ευτυχως σταματησαν αλλα τα ψυχοσωματικα επιμενουν κ δεν λεν να φυγουν...καθε βραδυ πια ειναι σκετη κολαση τοτε με πιανουν οι αρρυθμιες κ τις νιωθω κ εντονες τις γ@%$#^ες τουλαχιστον να μην τις ενιωθα..χωρις αγχολυτικα πλεον δεν τη βγαζω...ενα σωρο εξετασεις εχω κανει ολα απ το αγχος προερχονται μου ειπανε αλλα δν μπορω να ηρεμησω φοβαμαι συνεχεια...
εσενα καθε ποτε σε πιανουν?? τις νιωθεις εντονες?? σου χουν πει οτι ειναι απ το αγχος??

----------


## rei

Χαιρετώ Lacrymosa ,ευχαριστώ που μου απάντησες ,έχω φοβία για αρρώστιες γενικά εδώ και κάμποσα χρόνια, η μητέρα μου είχε πάθει καρκίνο πριν 8 χρόνια και ίσως απο αυτό να ξεκίνησαν πολλά μεσα μου ,τις αρρυθμίες τις είχα κατα διαστήματα τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια δηλαδή σε κάποιες εξεταστικές , η σε περιόδους stress και όχι πολλές δηλαδή 50 περίπου τη μέρα όπως είχαν δείξει και τα holter , δηλαδή μέχρι το περασμένο καλοκαίρι ήταν μια κατάσταση που στον 1,5 χρόνο με απασχόλησε 2-3 μήνες σε καθημερινό φαινόμενο.Τώρα έχω 2 μήνες που τις έχω κάθε μέρα και σίγουρα πολύ περισσοότερες απο 50... είχα βέβαια σταματήσει το αντικαταθλιπτικό dumyrox που έπαιρνα και το ξανάρχισα πάει ένας μήνας , θα δώ αν θα υπάρξει βελτίωση.Το σίγουρο είναι οτι χειροτερεύουν πολύ απο το απόγευμα μέχρι το βράδυ και ναι τις νιώθω απίστευτα έντονα , μου λένε οτί τις νιώθω έντονα επειδή είμαι αρκετά αδύνατος και έχω λόγω στρες αυξημένη αντίληψη στα ερεθίσματα του σώματος....

----------


## Lacrymosa

Γεια σου rei εγω παλευω πλεον καθημερινα με το αγχος εχω γενικευμενη αγχωδη διαταραχη κ ενα σωρο ψυχοσωματικα τα οποια επιδεινωνονται με διαφορες καταστασεις, κ με τις εξεταστικες που λες το παθαινω κι εγω ειδικα τοτε πολλες φορες απ το αγχος ειμαι τοσο συγχισμενη που δεν μπορω να σκεφτω κ να συγκεντρωθω κ να λειτουργησω με το ζορι διαβαζω κ μετα εχω το αγχος οτι δεν διαβασα κ αρα δεν θα γραψω κτλ..εχω κ αρνητικη θεωρηση των πραγματων γενικα, ολα τα βλεπω χαλια κ παντα ο,τι ξεκιναω το ξεκιναω με αρνητικες προοπτικες κ πιστευω οτι θα χει αρνητικη εκβαση κ αυτος ο τροπος σκεψης επιδεινωνει το αγχος..
εχω βαλει 2 φορες holter κ μ ειχαν δειξει καπου 140 απ ο,τι θυμαμαι το βραδυ τις νιωθω πολυ εντονες..
με το φαρμακο που παιρνεις πιστευω θα δεις βελτιωση απλα θελει λιγο ακομα να δρασει, εγω εχω δει κ με εχουν βοηθησει αρκετα (οπως οτι ξεπερασα τις κρισεις πανικου)
αυτο με το αν εισαι αδυνατος πρωτη φορα το ακουω.δλδ οσο πιο αδυνατος εισαι τοσο πιο εντονες τις νιωθεις?? εγω ειχα την εντυπωση οτι συμβαινει το αντιθετο...

----------


## rei

kalimera,mou xoun pei oti einai enas paragontas pou se kanei na tis katalavaineis pio edona, gia tin akriveia eimai arketa adynatos gia to ypsos mou kai isws ftaei kai oti den exw kali fisiki katastasi opws aneferan kai sta proigoumena forum ,oti kanei kalo i gimnastiki se teties periptwseis.To farmako mou eipan kai mena oti dn exei arxisei na dra akoma twra pou to pairnw 2h fora apo tin arxi,vevaia apofasisa na paw kai se enan allo psixotherapefti giati den voithithika apo ton proigoumeno an kai katevale polles prospatheies gia ne me voithisei...isws xreiastei na afxisw gia ena diastima kai ti dosi tou agxolitikou giati ena lexotanil twn 1,5 pleon dn to katalavainw kan oti to pairnw(isws afto deixnei poso stresarismenos eimai), akoma dn xerw vevaia kai gia to dumyrox an i dosi afti ti fora twn 100 tha me kalipsei , mipos xreiastei parapanw , ta perasmena xronia genikws opws les kai esy me voithise se megalo vathmo, tha doume twra...
Se mia kaki mera eixa metrisei girw stis 150 kai gw , an kai to holter eixe deixei 54 mia alli mera stin opia imoun se kaliteri katastasi kai eniosa elaxistes ektaktes , vevaia tis teleftaies 3 meres isws ftanoun kai tis 200 apo to apogevma kai meta pou me pianoun edona,einai megalo vasano .Padws kai talaipwrw kai tous girw mou me afto,elpizw na meiwthoun se ena vathmo gia na boresw na zisw kanonika

Oso gia alla psixoswmatika exw kai gw enoitai kata diastimata diafora , disforia , pagomena xeria kamia fora niwthw oti zalizomai diladi me pianan kata diastimata.Arnitikes prooptikes ka idiafora tetia ta xw zisei kai gw prin apo exetastikes , prin apo kapia project, alla afta otan ta swmatopoimena symptomata dn yparxoun katafernw kai ta adimetwpizw xwris provlima,diladi pistevw kai esy an aisthaneis kalitera swmatika apo to stress tha ginoun ola poly pio efkola , to eida ston eafto mou tin periodo pou dn eixa idiaitera simptomata apo to stress logw tou farmakou isws...Sorry gia ta greeklish twra sto telos to anakalipsa :P

----------


## Lacrymosa

τα ψυχοσωματικα που γραφεις τα χω κι εγω κ αλλα παρομοια..εγω παιρνω lexotanil των 2 κ με βοηθαει ειδικα με τις αρρυθμιες τουλαχιστον ακομη κ να κανω δεν τις νιωθω καθολου η τουλαχιστον δεν τις νιωθω τοσο εντονες..εγω ειμαι κανονικη προς αδυνατη τουλαζιστον οπως μου χουν πει κανω κ γυμναστικη ασχολουμαι κ με αθλητισμο πολλα χρονια η γυμναστικη βοηθαει στο αγχος κ στα ψυχοσψματικα πιστευω αμα δεν εκανα θα ημουν σε πολυ χειροτερη κατασταση οσον αφορα το αγχος..
ναι, οταν σωματικα δεν νιωθεις τοσο το στρες νιωθεις πολυ καλυτερα αλλα δυστυχως το αντιλαμβανομαι εντονα το στρες κ σωματοποιειται με τις γνωστες συνεπειες..

----------


## rei

Είχα αρχίσει και εγώ να αθλούμαι συστηματικά για ένα μήνα τον τελευταίο καιρό , τώρα όμως με τα tenormin με δυσκολεύει και το έχω παρατήσει γιατί μου φέρνουν αρκετή κόπωση και ατονία, αν απαλλαχτώ απο αυτά ίσως να ξανααρχίσω.Κατα διαστήματα παίζω μπάσκετ , το οποίο με βοήθαγε συνήθως και στο στρες , δηλαδή οταν έπαιζα και μετά για αρκετές ώρες ήμουν πολύ καλά από αποψη συμπτωμάτων.Πολλές φορές δεν ένιωθα καν έκτακτες.Σίγουρα ο αθλητισμός αποτελέι καλή λύση!
Κάτι αξιοσημείωτο που θυμάμαι όσον αφορά το στρες , είναι ότι στα 20 μου όταν είχε δράσει πλέον κανονικά το φάρμακο ,έπαιρνα ακόμα βέβαια ένα lexotanil,θυμάμαι ότι υπήρξαν μέρες που ήμουνα καλά και σκεφτόμουνα ότι πριν 2 μήνες έιχα κάποιες αραιές έκτακτες (50 και λιγότερες τη μέρα) και αν και φοβόμουνα μήπως μου ξανάρθουν ,ήταν ανίκανο το σώμα μου να παράγει οποιαδήποτε μορφή στρες και ούτε έκτακτες είχα (καμία δηλαδή δεν ένιωθα) και γενικώς τίποτα άλλο.Το λέω αυτό σε αντιπαράθεση με το τώρα και με αυτό που λέμε με τη σωματοποίηση του άγχους,δηλαδή τώρα το μυαλό μου περιστρέφεται γύρω απο αυτά και προκαλούνται συμπτώματα σε έντονο βαθμό,τότε αν και ο φόβος υπήρχε δεν σωματοποιούνταν τ άγχος,δεν ξέρω τι είχε γίνει τότε ,είναι και περίεργοι οι μηχανισμοί του μυαλού,πάντως το καλοκαίρι παίρνωντας μόνο το dumyrox χωρίς αγχολυτικό, επειδή συνέβη κάτι σε συγγενικό μου πρόσωπο και ταλαιπωρηθήκαμε για 2 μήνες είχα ξανά έκτακτες , αρκετά αραιές βέβαια , δηλαδή δεν μπορούσε να με καλύψει και τελείως το φάρμακο,απλά τις έκανε ανεκτές και αραιές.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Αυτο κ εγω δεν το εχω καταλαβει, πως γινεται καποιες φορες ενω εχουμε το φοβο κ το αγχος να σωματοποιειται κ καποιες φορες οχι...φυσικα παιζουν ρολο κ τα γεγονοτα αν προκυψει κατι στρεσογονοη δυσαρεστο επιδεινωνει την κατασταση αλλα κ αυτο δεν ειναι παντα στανταρ..δλδ μου χει τυχει να συμβει πχ κατι που λογικα κ δικαια θα πρεπε να με αγχωσει κ να αυξησει τα συμπτωματα κ δεν εγινε κατι τετοιο, ημουν apathetic χωρις να καταλαβω το γιατι...η επισης να γινει κατι φαινομενικο ασημαντο αλλα να με ταραξει...περιεργες οντως οι λειτουργιες του μυαλου κ μακαρι να μπορουσαμε να τις καταλαβουμε..

----------


## trelokotsos

Αυτό με τον αθλητισμό έχετε δίκιο. Εγώ δυστυχώς ακόμα δε τα έχω καταφέρει να ξεκινήσω ν αθλούμαι,είχα κάποια έντονα επεισόδια τώρα τελευταία και φοβάμαι αρκετά. ίσως να ξεκινήσω λίγο-λίγο. Πριν μερικούς μήνες είχα πάει να παίξω μπάσκετ και χτύπαγε δυνατά η καρδιά μου και γρηγορά και είχα τρελαθεί από το φόβο μου...παρακάλαγα να τελειώσει το παιχνίδι!!!

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Αυτό με τον αθλητισμό έχετε δίκιο. Εγώ δυστυχώς ακόμα δε τα έχω καταφέρει να ξεκινήσω ν αθλούμαι,είχα κάποια έντονα επεισόδια τώρα τελευταία και φοβάμαι αρκετά. ίσως να ξεκινήσω λίγο-λίγο. Πριν μερικούς μήνες είχα πάει να παίξω μπάσκετ και χτύπαγε δυνατά η καρδιά μου και γρηγορά και είχα τρελαθεί από το φόβο μου...παρακάλαγα να τελειώσει το παιχνίδι!!!


ξεκίνα χαλαρά με κάποιο πιο ελαφρύ άθλημα...λίγο μπάσκετ,τζοκινγκ,κολύμβηση ...μην ξεκινήσεις κάνοντας kick-boxing ας πουμε!:)

----------


## rei

> Αυτό με τον αθλητισμό έχετε δίκιο. Εγώ δυστυχώς ακόμα δε τα έχω καταφέρει να ξεκινήσω ν αθλούμαι,είχα κάποια έντονα επεισόδια τώρα τελευταία και φοβάμαι αρκετά. ίσως να ξεκινήσω λίγο-λίγο. Πριν μερικούς μήνες είχα πάει να παίξω μπάσκετ και χτύπαγε δυνατά η καρδιά μου και γρηγορά και είχα τρελαθεί από το φόβο μου...παρακάλαγα να τελειώσει το παιχνίδι!!!


Min ton fovasai ton athlitismo an dn exeis kapio provlima ygeias(xerw gw kardia i otidipote), to oti eniothes pio dinatous tous palmous sou kai grigorous einai apolyta fisiologiko , an eisai aproponitos kai paizeis kata diastimata exeis adinamia afxisis tou ogou palmwn ,sto lew apo ton eafto mou pou imouna agimnastos kai ekana kai ergometria, kai apo filous , diladi borei na paixeis basket kai 10 lepta kai na kourasteis kai na pas 180 sfixeis , tha epimineis kai tha sinithisei siga siga o organismos,min anisixeis,an thes pigaine kai se ena kardiologo gia na sou figei i idea an dn exeis paei,kai ksekina ipia pragmata opws eipe kai i lacrymosa oxi oti tha patheis kati me ta alla apla gia na min se agxonei i edoni kourasi..

----------


## rei

gia tis ektaktes simvouleftika kai enan 2o eidiko psixiatro , kai mou eipe oti isws einai kalitero na xekova apo to dumyrox ,kai na arxiza cipralex pou einai pio exeidikevmeno kai pio kainourio farmako , apo tin alli me to dumyrox to thema einai oti eixa dei veltiosi alla oxi apoliti diladi kata diastimata eniotha kapies disfories i eixa kapies enoxliseis(oxi kriseis panikou), alla fovamai na parw to cipralex einai i alitheia gt sto dumyrox dn eixa paratirisei oute idiaiteri miosi tis libido oute kapio allo simptoma , to neo farmako dn xerw pos tha to parei o organismos mou....
kai akoma kai an to parw apofasi to mesodiastima stadiakis diakopis tou dumyrox kai lipsis tou cipralex me fovizei gia to endexomeno na blextoun afta ta 2 kai na kanoun kana serotoniko sindromo kai dn xerw apo pou na piastw...

----------


## trelokotsos

Lacrymosa,rei ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές..αυτό σκέφτομαι να κάνω κι εγώ, να ξεκινήσω ας πούμε με χαλαρό τρέξιμο. Πρόβλημα καρδιάς δεν έχω..ή τουλάχιστον δεν μου έχουν βρει τίποτα οι γιατροί. Νιώθω καλύτερα τις τελευταίες μέρες...για να δούμε.

----------


## gatakionline

ρε παιδια πατε σε γιατρο δεν παιζουμε με αυτα αλλα δεν μασς περνει και απο κατω..
ολα χαλαρα

----------


## Lacrymosa

> ρε παιδια πατε σε γιατρο δεν παιζουμε με αυτα αλλα δεν μασς περνει και απο κατω..
> ολα χαλαρα


λολλ χαλαρα οπως τα λες αλλα στην πραγματικοτητα μονο χαλαρα δεν ειναι, αντιθετως σφιχτα θα ελεγα εγω..:P
btw η υπογραφη σου με τρελαινει λολλλ τι ναι αυτο ρε συ τα σπαει χαχαχαχ!!!!:)

----------


## trelokotsos

Γεια σας και πάλι, θέλω να ρωτήσω όσους έχετε παρόμοια συμπτώματα...είναι δυνατόν να οφείλονται οι έκτακτες συστολές μόνο σε ψυχολογικά αίτια όταν κάποιος τις παθαίνει σε εντελώς τυχαίες στιγμές και όχι όταν νιώθει άγχος. Ας πούμε την ώρα που τρως πρωινό, την ώρα που μιλάς μ ένα φίλο, που μιλάς στο τηλέφωνο (και δε λες κάτι δυσάρεστο) ή όταν χαζεύεις στο ίντερνετ για παράδειγμα? Η αίσθηση μου είναι από αυτά που διαβάζω εδωμέσα ότι αν και παρόμοια, τα συμπτώματα είναι λίγο διαφορετικά από άνθρωπο σε άνθρωπο.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Κοιτα εμενα προσωπικα οι εκτακτες με πιανουν το βραδυ κ τις νιωθω δυστυχως πολυ εντονες, φυσικα μπορει να με πιασουν κ οποιαδηποτε αλλη στιγμη εξ αιτιας καποιου γεγονοτος που θα με στενοχωρησει, τσαντισει, αγχωσει κτλ...στα καλα καθουμενα δεν με πιανουν οταν ασχολουμαι με κατι το ιντερνετ ας πουμε η ειμαι εξω με κοσμο εκτος κι αν με πιανουν αλλα δεν τις καταλαβαινω..(παιζει κ αυτο το σεναριο..)
Ειχα διαβασει κι εγω καπου σ ενα αλλο ποστ εδω μεσα οτι καποιον τον πιανανε κ σε ακυρες στιγμες, ισχυει αυτο που λες, ειναι διαφορετικα απο ατομο σε ατομο...

----------


## trelokotsos

Οι γιατροί πάντως δε μου βρίσκουν τίποτα καρδιολογικό και γενικά μου λεν να μην ανησυχώ...τώρα εγώ φοβάμαι μήπως έχω κάτι και δεν το έδειξαν οι εξετάσεις (κουλό το ξέρω!) αλλά τι να κάνω, με έχει τσακίσει αυτό το πράμα...

----------


## TomiP.

Απο τις 29 Μαρτιου που αρχισα ομοιοπαθητικη μεχρι σημερα δεν ειχα ουτε μια ενοχληση! Σας ευχομαι να περασετε ενα ομορφο Πασχα χωρις τιποτα να βαραινει την ψυχη κ το μυαλο σας..Θωμη

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Οι γιατροί πάντως δε μου βρίσκουν τίποτα καρδιολογικό και γενικά μου λεν να μην ανησυχώ...τώρα εγώ φοβάμαι μήπως έχω κάτι και δεν το έδειξαν οι εξετάσεις (κουλό το ξέρω!) αλλά τι να κάνω, με έχει τσακίσει αυτό το πράμα...


Ασε ολοι με τα κωλοψυχωσωματικα ετσι νιωθουμε...δε πα να δειχνουν οι εξετασεις οτι δεν εχουμε κατι οργανικο, δε πα να προσπαθουν οι γιατροι να μας καθησυχασουν, τιποτα, παλι ο φοβος καραδοκει...δυστυχως ετσι ειναι κ δεν βρισκεις ησυχια γμτ...

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Απο τις 29 Μαρτιου που αρχισα ομοιοπαθητικη μεχρι σημερα δεν ειχα ουτε μια ενοχληση! Σας ευχομαι να περασετε ενα ομορφο Πασχα χωρις τιποτα να βαραινει την ψυχη κ το μυαλο σας..Θωμη


Θωμη αληθεια?? Χαιρομαι που σε βοηθησε η ομοιοπαθητικη κ εισαι μια χαρα!! :) Eχω σκεφτει πολλες φορες κι εγω να ξεκινησω αλλα ειμαι ψιλομπερδεμενη γιατι απο αλλους εχω ακουσει οτι ειναι ψιλομουφα αλλους παλι τους βοηθησε...παντως δεν χανω τιποτα να δοκιμασω, το πολυ πολυ ακομα κι αν δεν δω αποτελεσμα θα ξερω τουλαχιστον οτι το προσπαθησα κι αυτο...

Αντε μακαρι να εχουμε ομορφο Πασχα χωρις ενοχλησεις κ προβληματα (αν κ για μενα δν το κοβω..) αλλα ας μην ειμαι απαισιοδοξη!!:)

----------


## rei

> Γεια σας και πάλι, θέλω να ρωτήσω όσους έχετε παρόμοια συμπτώματα...είναι δυνατόν να οφείλονται οι έκτακτες συστολές μόνο σε ψυχολογικά αίτια όταν κάποιος τις παθαίνει σε εντελώς τυχαίες στιγμές και όχι όταν νιώθει άγχος. Ας πούμε την ώρα που τρως πρωινό, την ώρα που μιλάς μ ένα φίλο, που μιλάς στο τηλέφωνο (και δε λες κάτι δυσάρεστο) ή όταν χαζεύεις στο ίντερνετ για παράδειγμα? Η αίσθηση μου είναι από αυτά που διαβάζω εδωμέσα ότι αν και παρόμοια, τα συμπτώματα είναι λίγο διαφορετικά από άνθρωπο σε άνθρωπο.



Και σε μένα συμβαίνει το ίδιο, τις προάλλες έβαλα holter και είχα 181 έκτακτες όλη τη μέρα,αρκετά άσχημη θα λεγα..Ο γιατρός και πάλι βλέπωντας τη μορφή τους με καθησύχασε , μου πε να μην τις σκεφτομαι ,τα ίδια που μου έχουν πει και άλλοι στο παρελθόν, βέβαια τώρα είμαι σε ένα διάστημα που αλλάζω ένα αντικαταθλιπτικό με ένα άλλο και είμαι στην χειρότερη φάση.Εγώ με φάρμακο για τις αρρυθμίες κιόλας είχα αρρυθμίες και στον ύπνο μου και μάλιστα αρκετές,σε μένα έχει εγκατασταθεί το άγχος και έχω αγχώδη διαταραχή,κοιμήθηκα μια χαρά όμως ..Θέλω να πώ ότι όταν είναι μια χρόνια ψυχοσωματική κατάσταση μπορεί να σου κάνει έκτακτη σε άσχετες στιγμές , σημασία έχει τι θα σου πεί ο γιατρός με βάση τις εξετάσεις,φυσικά και δεν ξέρω φίλε αν έχεις κάτι παρόμοιο αλλά συμβαίνει αυτό χωρίς να σημαίνει ότι έχεις πρόβλημα..
Επίσης εγώ είμαι και απο τους λίγους τυχερούς που καταλαβαίνω και τις εμβόλιμες έκτακτες, δηλαδή αυτές που δεν ακολουθούνται απο πάυση.. δεν ξέρω αν συμβαίνει σε κανέναν άλλο αυτό.Εμβόλιμες είναι αυτές που παρεμβάλλεται ένας σφυγμός ανάμεσα σε 2 φυσιολογικούς χώρις καμία πάυση η αλλαγή στο καρδιογράφημα, ε...ακόμα και αυτό το νιώθω εγώ

----------


## nidavs

Καλησπερα παιδια, ομοιοπαθης, βαρος στο στηθος και φτερουγισματα, σε ολο τους το μεγαλειο.. Φοβος για στηθαγχη, εμφραγμα κτλ.. Με λιγα λογια πανικος.. Εχω δει πολλους καρδιολογους, με τον τελευταιο να μου λει..λυπαμαι που θα σε απογοητευσω αλλα δεν εχεις κατι.. Σουρεαλιστικο..

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Παιδια....απλα ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ!!!!Ειναι μεγαλο βασανο!!!Να νιωθεις την καρδουλα σου να φτερουγιζει & να σου λενε "δεν θα παθεις τιποτα,συνηθησε το".....& ενταξει,να λεμε ΔΟΞΑ ΤΟΝ ΘΕΟ που μας λενε οτι δεν πεθαινουμε απο αρρυθμιες αλλα οταν οι ρημαδες δεν φευγουν ουτε μερα,πως τις συνηθηζεις?????????????Να,τωρα,α τη την στιγμη παλι ριχνει κατι χοροπηδητα.....ααχχχχχ!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## volkar

Ρε παιδια με πιασανε τωρα κατι αρρυθμιες στη δουλεια.δεν ξερω πως να τις χαρακτηρισω.για 2-3 δευτερολεπτα ο παλμος μου ηταν πολυ ατακτος.δεν ξερω πως να το περιγραψω.συνηθως με πιανανε 3-4 οταν ξαπλωνα το βραδυ αλλα τις τελευταιες 2 εβδομαδες ειναι η δευτερη φορα που μου συμβαινει αυτο και δεν ειναι σαν τις απλες αρρυθμιες.εσας σας εχει συμβει αυτο?

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Ουυυυ.......εγω τις εχω συνεχεια volkar!!Εγω τις καταλαβαινω(τις νιωθω)ολες,δηλαδη,αλλες φορες σαν γκουπ,γκουπ δυνατα,αλλες φτερουγισμα & αλλες σαν να ειναι συνεχομενος χορος!!!!Η καρδιολογος μου ειχε πει οτι δυστυχως ειμαι πιο ευαισθητη απο αλλους που τις εχουν αλλα δεν τις καταλαβαινουν.Επειδη οπως εχω ξαναπει πολλες φορες εδω μεσα,τις εχω σχεδον 2 χρονια,καποιες μερες τις αγνοω(ενω αυτες χορευουν κανονικα!)& αλλες που με πιανει στεναχωρια & απογοητευση μ αυτη την κολοκατασταση που δεν λεει να παρει τελος!Ασε που εμφανιζοντε & νευροπονοι η σουβλιες που με κανουν να φοβαμαι πολυ......ουφφφ!!!!!Εσας σας πιανουν νευροπονοι η τσιμπηματα βρε παιδια??

----------


## volkar

Ναι μαζι με τις αρρυθμιες με πιανουν και πονοι στο στηθος και τον τελευταιο μηνα εχω μια απιστευτη ζαλαδα και ασταθεια ολη την μερα.απιστευτο βαρος νιωθω στα ματια μου και στο κεφαλι.τι να πω.η ψυχοσωματικα ειναι η θα μας μαζευουν καμια μερα.

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Κι εγω αυτο λεω....αφου τα ριχνουμε ολα στα ψυχοσωματικα εχει καλος,αν ομως καμια μερα.....αστα να πανε,αφου δεν φευγουν σε βαζουν σ αυτο το τριπακι,να σκεφτεσαι το κακο....& πως να το αποφυγεις αφου ολη μερα την καταλαβαινεις να σπαρταραει & να χει & επισκεψεις απο πονακια,στηθανχη κ.α.!!!!

----------


## volkar

με βλεπω να πηγαινω για εξετασεις παλι.εσυ απο εξετασεις τι εχεις κανει?

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Ρε παιδια με πιασανε τωρα κατι αρρυθμιες στη δουλεια.δεν ξερω πως να τις χαρακτηρισω.για 2-3 δευτερολεπτα ο παλμος μου ηταν πολυ ατακτος.δεν ξερω πως να το περιγραψω.συνηθως με πιανανε 3-4 οταν ξαπλωνα το βραδυ αλλα τις τελευταιες 2 εβδομαδες ειναι η δευτερη φορα που μου συμβαινει αυτο και δεν ειναι σαν τις απλες αρρυθμιες.εσας σας εχει συμβει αυτο?


Γεια σου volkar !! Τι εννοεις δεν πολυκαταλαβα, οτι τις τελευταιες φορες τις νιωθεις πιο εντονες?? 
Εχω κ εγω αρρυθμιες παλιοτερα τις ενιωθα πολυ εντονες ειδικα το βραδυ, τωρα επειδη εχει υποχωρησει το αγχος μου δεν τις νιωθω τοσο εντονες, αλλα παλι νιωθω φτερουγισματα κ αισθηση οτι θα πεταχτει η καρδια μου εξω... ειδικα αμα συμβει κατι κ με στρεσαρει η με τσαντισει τοτε τα πραγματα γινονται χειροτερα... αστα να πανε...... :P

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Ναι μαζι με τις αρρυθμιες με πιανουν και πονοι στο στηθος και τον τελευταιο μηνα εχω μια απιστευτη ζαλαδα και ασταθεια ολη την μερα.απιστευτο βαρος νιωθω στα ματια μου και στο κεφαλι.τι να πω.η ψυχοσωματικα ειναι η θα μας μαζευουν καμια μερα.


Λολ κι εγω αυτο φοβαμαι θα μας μαζευουν καμια μερα !!!! Κι εγω νιωθω τσιμπηματα κ καψιμο κ μια περιεργη αισθηση δυσφοριας πολλες φορες... ψυχοσωματικα απ το αγχος ειναι ολα αυτα κ το ξερω αλλα οταν σε πιανουν νιωθεις πως θα πεθανεις... γαμησε τα κ αφησε τα..... :p

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

> με βλεπω να πηγαινω για εξετασεις παλι.εσυ απο εξετασεις τι εχεις κανει?


Εχω επισκεφτει 3 καρδιολογους & μια αρρυθμιολογο.Οι εξετασεις ειναι υπερηχος,καρδιογραφημα & εχω βαλει 4 φορες holder.Επισης εχω κανει ειδικες αιματος για θυροειδη 3 φορες(μπας & ηταν απο εκει).....αυτα.....

----------


## volkar

> Γεια σου volkar !! Τι εννοεις δεν πολυκαταλαβα, οτι τις τελευταιες φορες τις νιωθεις πιο εντονες?? 
> Εχω κ εγω αρρυθμιες παλιοτερα τις ενιωθα πολυ εντονες ειδικα το βραδυ, τωρα επειδη εχει υποχωρησει το αγχος μου δεν τις νιωθω τοσο εντονες, αλλα παλι νιωθω φτερουγισματα κ αισθηση οτι θα πεταχτει η καρδια μου εξω... ειδικα αμα συμβει κατι κ με στρεσαρει η με τσαντισει τοτε τα πραγματα γινονται χειροτερα... αστα να πανε...... :P


Εννοω οτι το να ειναι οι παλμοι μου εντελως ακανονιστοι για 2-3 δευτερολεπτα πρωτη φορα με πιανει.δεν ειναι σαν τις απλες τις αρρυθμιες που με πιανανε τοσο καιρο ενα γκουπ και τελος.και λεω μηπως ειναι κατι περισσοτερο αυτο κατι πιο σοβαρο.

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Εννοω οτι το να ειναι οι παλμοι μου εντελως ακανονιστοι για 2-3 δευτερολεπτα πρωτη φορα με πιανει.δεν ειναι σαν τις απλες τις αρρυθμιες που με πιανανε τοσο καιρο ενα γκουπ και τελος.και λεω μηπως ειναι κατι περισσοτερο αυτο κατι πιο σοβαρο.


Πανω κατω καταλαβα... εμενα δεν μου χει συμβει ετσι ακριβως ως τωρα.. βεβαια εχω εντονους παλμους κ ταχυκαρδια.....δεν ειναι κατι σοβαρο μην σε ανησυχει, προσπαθησε να το αγνοησεις κ να το βγαλεις απο τη σκεψη σου....

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Παιδια,εσεις ποσο καιρο τις εχετε(αρρυθμιες)και ποσο τις καταλαβαινετε μεσα στην ημερα?Τι βασανο βρε παιδια ειναι αυτο που ζω!!!Καθε μερα,εδω & δυο χρονια,ελεος.....ποσο ακομα θα με τσακιζουν?????:mad:

----------


## Lacrymosa

ΡΑΝΗ εμενα παντως εχουν ελαττωθει σημαντικα σε σχεση με καποιους μηνες πριν... Δλδ ενω τοτε τις ενιωθα καθε βραδυ κ σε εντονο βαθμο, πλεον δεν τις νιωθω καθε βραδυ κ δεν θα ειναι τοσο εντονες... ουτε παιρνω καθημερινα πλεον λεξοτανιλ, μονο οταν δεν την παλευω... εχω σημειωσει προοδο κ σ αυτον τον τομεα!! να δω ποσο θα κρατησει ομως, γιατι συνηθως τα ωραια κρατανε λιγο !!

Ειναι μεγαλο βασανο κ σε δυσκολευουν στην καθημερινοτητα.. ειδικα οταν σε πιανουν σε ακυρες φασεις κ σε κανουν ανω κατω κυριολεκτικα...

Guys καλη δυναμη σ οσους υποφερουν απο ψυχοσωματικα !!

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Μπραβο κοπελα μου,χαιρομαι για σενα!Εγω οπως ξαναειπα, δεν εχω δει διαφορα κι ας παιρνω αντιαρρυθμικα χαπια.....θελω να μου πει καποιος απο εδω,αν ειχε η εχει τοσο πολυ χρονικο διαστημα οσο εγω?Σας ειχα ξαναπει οτι οι γιατροι μου ειχαν πει οτι μπορει να μην σταματησουν & ποτε....πως παλευεται ομως αυτο βρε παιδια???????????????

----------


## nidavs

Παιδια να σημειωσω εναν αλλο μεγαλο μπελα.. Που συνηθως παει μαζι με τις αρρυθμιες..πιεση! Εγω ανεβοκατεβαζω με κρισεις πανικου. Οταν με πιανει η κριση, μετρια η εντονη, μπορω και πιεση να κανω και αρρυθμιες να εχω. Μεγαλο βασανο.

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Μπραβο κοπελα μου,χαιρομαι για σενα!Εγω οπως ξαναειπα, δεν εχω δει διαφορα κι ας παιρνω αντιαρρυθμικα χαπια.....θελω να μου πει καποιος απο εδω,αν ειχε η εχει τοσο πολυ χρονικο διαστημα οσο εγω?Σας ειχα ξαναπει οτι οι γιατροι μου ειχαν πει οτι μπορει να μην σταματησουν & ποτε....πως παλευεται ομως αυτο βρε παιδια???????????????


Εγω τις εχω ενα χρονο αλλα εχω κ αλλα ψυχοσωματικα περα απ αυτο τα οποια τα εχω απ τα 17 μου σχεδον... αλλα οι αρρυθμιες εχουν υποχωρησει σε συχνοτητα κ ενταση...

Λολ σου ειπαν οι γιατροι αυτο το πραγμα?? Οτι δλδ μπορει να τις εχεις για παντα?? Εντυπωση μου κανει παντως, γιατι συνηθως προσπαθουν να σε καθησυχασουν..

Δεν νομιζω οτι τα χεις αυτα μια ζωη, σε ταλαιπωρουν καποιο χρονικο διαστημα αλλα ειναι κατι σαν κυκλος που οταν εχει κανει την πορεια του κ εχεις καταβαλει κ εσυ προσπαθεια, καποια στιγμη κλεινει..

----------


## MsFacklie

Γεια σας..Υποφέρω από αρρυθμίες τα τελευταία 5 χρόνια περίπου και ειδικά σε περιόδους μεγάλης πίεσης και συναισθηματικής φόρτισης..αυτές τις μέρες κυριολεκτικά δεν μπορώ να ηρεμήσω..τα τελευταία χρόνια έχω επισκευθεί άπειρες φορές καρδιόλους είτε ιδιωτικούς είτε δημόσιους σε περιπτώσεις όπου έχει χρειαστεί να μεταφερθώ "έκτακτα" στο νοσοκομείο, ακόμα και αξημέρωτα...όλοι οι γιατροί με διαβεβαίωσαν ότι δεν έχω τίποτα σωματικό αλλά πάλι τα ίδια..έχω κουραστεί πολύ και ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω πλέον..υποφέρω επίσης απο κρίσεις πανικού και αποφάσισα να επισκεφτώ ψυχοθεραπευτή, όπου ακόμα δεν έχω δει κάποια διαφορά...φοβάμαι πολύ και ο φόβος μου με κρατάει πίσω στα πάντα...ποια θα ήταν η καλύτερη λύση για να ηρεμήσω?

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

MsFacklie γεια σου!Σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα!!!!Κι εγω υποφερω απ τις ριμαδες εδω & 2 χρονια!!!!!!!!!!Ειναι βασανο μεγαλο & μονο αν το βιωσει καποιος μπορει να σε καταλαβει!!Αυτο που εχεις να κανεις ειναι υπομονη.....ειναι δυσκολο γιατι σε φοβιζουν,οτι & να σου λενε οι ειδικοι,οταν τις καταλαβαινεις σε τρομοκρατουν,σου χαλανε την ζωη!!!

----------


## Telisagg

Καλησπέρα σε όλες και όλους. 
Είμαι 44 χρόνων και ταλαιπωρούμαι από το ίδιο πρόβλημα πέντε χρόνια. Τα τελευταία επτά βέβαια, έχουν συμβεί κάποια πράγματα που από ψυχολογικής πλευράς δικαιολογούν τις αρρυθμίες. Όπως και εσείς, έχω κάνει σοβαρές επενδύσεις σε γιατρούς. Το βασικό πρόβλημα στην όλη ιστορία πέρα από τον πανικό που νιώθω, είναι το πώς θα καταφέρω να κρατήσω έξω από αυτά τη γυναίκα μου και τον 5χρονο γιο μου, οι οποίοι θα πρέπει να νιώθουν τη σιγουριά ενός προστάτη. Προς την κατεύθυνση αυτή δουλεύω τα δύο τελευταία χρόνια και νομίζω ότι κάτι γίνεται. Οι αρρυθμίες μου ταυτόχρονα έχουν μειωθεί αισθητά και μάλιστα χωρίς τη χρήση φαρμάκων. Ίσως να μου είναι αρκετό ότι νιώθω σιγουριά έχοντας πάντα μαζί μου lobivon και lexotanil. Τι σου είναι το μυαλό...Όλα εκεί μέσα είναι. Ευτυχώς υπάρχει το forum και μας δίνει κουράγιο

----------


## Nicos70

Πίστευα - έλπιζα οτι δεν θα ξαναπαραπονιόμουν για αρρυθμίες
Πέρυσι το καλοκαίρι ήταν κόλαση , πέρασα ένα χειμώνα δοκιμάζοντας αντικαταθλιπτικά (cipralex) τα οποία εξακολουθώ να τα παίρνω αναστολείς b οι οποίοι δεν μου έκαναν τίποτα τελικά μη σας πω οτι οταν τα επαιρνα ήμουν χειρότερα, έκανα τεστ κοπώσεως (πάλι) το Νοέμβριο, έβαλα holder το Μάρτιο ο Γιατρός μου μου λέει οτι δεν έχω τίποτα. Εβλεπα ψυχολόγο για σχεδόν 10 μήνες (με βοήθησε αρκετά στο να αντιμετωπίζω την κατάσταση και να μην τρέχω στα επείγοντα κάθε 3 και λίγο) όμως οι αρρυθμίες είναι εκεί κάθε γ...... μέρα ανοίγω τα μάτια και παρακαλάω το Θεό ας μην με πιάσει τίποτα σήμερα. Σηκώνομαι πάω δουλειά αν έιμαι τυχερός θα περάσω ένα ησυχο πρωινό , όμως το απόγευμα θα αρχίσει το πανηγύρι... έκτακτες μόνες τους, φτερουγίσματα , και μια άλλη αισθηση η οποία με φοβίζει περισσότερο που νίώθω σαν κάποιος να αναγκαζει την καρδιά μου να χτυπάει όπως να ναι, ο φόβος με τυλίγει ..... θέλω να ουρλιάξω , η ψυχολόγος μ έμαθε να το πολεμάω, το πνίγω ηρεμώ χαλαρώνω. Είμαι πολύ θυμωμένος με μένα με το σώμα μου μ αυτό που είμαι , κοιτάζω γύρω μου τους ανθρώπους , τους βλέπω να χορεύουν να διασκεδάζουν και ζηλεύω... θέλω κι εγώ .... εχω ζήσει 22 χρόνια με τις αρρυθμίες και οπως το βλέπω έτσι θα πάω μέχρι τέλους.......δυστυχώς!!

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Καλε μου Νικο!!!!!Ποσο πολυ σε νιωθω!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Κι εμενα,καθε μερα με σκυλοβασανιζουν!!!Το μυαλο μου ειναι συνεχεια εκει,αλλα οχι γιατι το θελω αλλα γιατι αυτες υπαρχουν!Σε απογοητευουν,σε χαλανε,σε τρομαζουν,σε φοβιζουν......οποιος το ζει,μπορει να το καταλαβει,ΜΟΝΟ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## smoochie

> Υπαρχουν πολλες μορφες στηθαγχης..Η δικη μου ηταν απο τις σπανιες..επι ενα χρονο σχεδον παθαινα κρισεις..ξεκινουσε σαν κραμπα απο το στομαχι και στη συνεχεια μουδιαζε το αριστερο μου χερι το σαγονι και φυσικα ηταν αδυνατον να κανω οτιδηποτε..κυριως συνεβαινε οταν εκανα δουλειες επιπονες..τα καρδιογραφηματα δεν εδειχναν τιποτα(το κακο μ αυτη τη σπανια στηθαγχη ειναι οτι γινεται αντιληπτη την ωρα της κρισης..ουσιαστικα ειναι σπασμος πανω στην αρτηρια(καμια σχεση με τον σπασμο της αρρυθμιας)οποτε εγω συνεχιζα κανονικα τη ζωη μου δεχομενη το πορισμα των γιατρων οτι ειναι νευρωση!μεχρι και φωτια στο βουνο ειχα παει να σβυσω(εθελοντρια)οπου ειχα παθει 3 απανωτες κρισεις αλλα σκεφτομενη οτι ειναι νευρωση συνεχιζα να ταλαιπωρω την καρδια μου..Σε καποια φαση σ ενα ταξιδι στην Αγγλια ενας φιλος μου ειπε,παμε να σε δουνε κ εδω οι γιατροι και πηγα..εκει αφου εκανα ολες τις εξετασεις μου ειπαν οτι ολα ειναι καλα κ τελος με βαλανε να κανω τεστ κοποσεως το οποιο βγηκε καλο και πανω που μου λεει ο γιατρος ολα περιφημα και σκυβω να βαλω τις μποτες μου με ποιανει η κριση..νατο του λεω μου ηρθε τωρα..με ξαπλωνει και μου κανει καρδιογραφημα..χλωμιασε μου δινει ενα υπογλωσσιο και μου λεει δεν το πιστευω..θα σ εστελνα σπιτι πεπεισμενος οτι δεν εχεις τιποτα..Μετα ξεκινησα τη θεραπεια με τη βοηθεια της ομοιοπαθητικης που κρατησε 5 χρονια αλλα τα καταφερα!!η καρδια μου εκανε παραπλευρη κυκλοφορια..φυσικο μπαι-μπας..Παντως ειλικρινα οι αρρυθμιες ειναι χειροτερες..στην κριση της στηθαγχης επαιρνα ενα ομοιοπαθητικο υπογλ.και μου περνουσε σε 5 λεπτα..αυτο με την αρρυθμια ειναι μαρτυριο!! παντως εκλεισα ραντεβου να το ξαναδω το θεμα με τον ομοιοπαθητικο μου που ειναι και καρδιολογος,αν κ στο παρελθον δεν βοηθηθηκα..θα δουμε.. ΥΓ..Φιλη ειμαι :)
> http://ygeia.pblogs.gr/2007/08/96132.html


Όταν σε έπιανε αυτή η κρίση είχες ταχυκαρδία και υψηλή πίεση; Ρωτάω γιατί και εγώ κάτι τέτοια συμπτώματα έχω. Με πιάνει πρώτα ένα σφίξιμο στο στομάχι και μετά ταχυκαρδία και αδυναμία. Το μούδιασμα στο χέρι και το σαγόνι δεν έχω μόνο..

----------


## Gi0rg0s

Παίρνω το θάρρος να γράψω εχοντας ρουφήξει στην κυριολεξία ολο το τόπικ. Στις περιγραφές πολλών βλέπω τον εαυτό μου και τουλάχιστον νιώθω μια παρηγοριά ότι δεν είμαι μόνος.
Η ιστορία μου ξεκινάει πριν 6 χρόνια, ένα περίπου χρόνο μετά από το διαζύγιό μου.
Ο χωρισμός ήταν στην κυριολεξία βελούδινος (αν και πάντα θα με βασανίζουν τα γιατι) και είχα αρχίσει να φτιάχνω τη ζωή μου.
Ενα βράδυ άρχισα να νιωθω οτι κάτι δεν πάει καλά στο στηθος μου. Για κάποιον λόγο έπεισα υον εαυτό μου οτι επικειται εμφραγμα και καλεσα το 166. Στο νοσοκομειο δεν βρεθηκε τιποτα και εφυγα ησυχος. Αμ δε...
Από τοτε και για περιπου 2 χρονια δεν μπορουσα να βγαλω απο το μυαλο μου οτι κατι δεν παει καλά.
Πηγα σε καρδιολογους αλλά και εκτακτως στο νοσοκομείο με "εμφραγμα" αλλες 3 φορές. Οι γιατροί με διαβεβαίωναν οτι ολα είναι εντάξει αλλά εγω το ξεχναγα 2 μερες μετα. Τριπλεξ, χολντερ, you name it.
Εδω και ένα χρονο περιπου μπηκαν στην ζωή μου οι αρρυθμίες. Στην αρχή μία την εβδομάδα, στη συνέχεια μία την ημέρα και πριν κανα μήνα μία το λεπτό... Είναι μια κόλαση που δεν εύχομαι ουτε για τον εχθρό μου (οχι οτι έχω αλλα λεμε!)
Εχω βάλει στη ζωή μου το Inderal (3 μισά την ημέρα) και παίρνω και Salospir προληπτικά. Δεν ξέρω αν ο συνδυασμός ενδείκνυται, βασικά κάνω ότι μου κατέβει για να ηρεμήσει το κεφάλι μου.
Δυστυχώς, έχω ξεκινήσει άλλη μια κακή συνήθεια για να ηρεμώ τα βράδια και φοβάμαι ότι προκειμένου να μην τρελαθώ θα καταστρέψω το συκωτι μου (το πιάσατε το υποννοούμενο έτσι;)
Διάολε, τώρα πια έχω έναν καταπληκτικό γάμο και 2 παιδιά που λατρεύω και ώρες ώρες νιώθω αδύναμος να τα προστατέψω. Για διασκέδαση δεν το συζητάμε, μόνο αν πιω αρκετά.
Δεν ξέρω πως θα βγω από αυτόν τον φαύλο κύκλο...

----------


## ameliari

το σημαντικό είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει πραγματικό πρόβλημα υγείας.Το δύσκολο είναι οτι πιθανόν είναι ψυχοσωματικό.Σίγουρα απο κάπου ξεκινάει Νίκο,ίσως απο κάτι που μπορεί να το έχεις θεωρήσεις αδιάφορο,αλλά αυτό να δουλεύει εις βάρος σου.Εχω περάσει στο στάδιο που δεν θέλω να βγαίνω έξω,φοβάμαι με την εγκληματικότητα,ειδικά μετά απο την ληστεία της μητέρας μου ,μέρα μεσημέρι..Δεν κατάφερα να το ξεπεράσω τελείως,αλλά κατάφερα να δω τι μου προκάλεσε όλο αυτό το φόβο.εγώ με τον ψυχολόγο δεν τα πήγα καλά,μάλλον έπεσα σε κακό επαγγελματία .Προσπαθώ όμως πολύ μόνη μου,διαβάζοντας σχετικά βιβλία και λέγοντας την αλήθεια στον εαυτό μου.Άλλωστε οι δυό μας είμαστε. Και το γράψιμο με βοήθησε πολύ.Κατέγραψε τις σκέψεις σου πάνω στις κρίσεις σου, τι σου συνέβη και πυροδότησε μια συμπεριφορά.Ψάξτην με τον εαυτό σου ,αυτό ήθελα να σου πώ. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## AGXOS-NIKI

kalispera kai apo emena....kai egw mia apo ta idia me esena Gi0rg0 akrivws etsi kai egw ...kai xronologika to idio akrovos. twra ksana eftaksa tin zoi mou alla logo kapoion provlomatwn { oikonomika kai themata ugeias } pou enfanisteikan sthn oikogeneia mou egw kai ena 8mhno me exei parei h kato volta
.h thela na se rwtiso .....laxaniazes eukola? kano 15 vhmata kai laxaniazw anevenw 10 skalia kai fouskono sto sthithos mprosta!! prin apo 1 mhna sta epigonta pou phga to kardiografhma hthan kalo ,kai o giatros mou eipe krisi panikou
alla einai etsi?

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Γεια σε ολους!Παιδια,αν διαβασετε τα παλια μου μηνυματα θα καταλαβετε οτι ειμαι στα ατομα που περασαν τρομερα δυσκολες στιγμες μ αυτες τις ριμαδες τις αρρυθμιες & φυσικα ειχα ΚΑΘΕ μερα επι 3 χρονια & πολλες μαλιστα!!Χρησιμοποιω αοριστο γιατι οχι οτι εχουν φυγει απ την ζωη μου(πολυ συχνα εμφανιζονται!)αλλα διαβαζοντας τα μηνυματα σας,μπορω να καταλαβω απολυτα αυτο που βιωνετε & θελω να σας πω μεσα απ την καρδια μου πως σας ευχομαι να βρειτε την ηρεμια σας & να πανε ολα καλα γιατι θα πανε,ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ σας το λεω!Εγω,αφου εζησα για μεγαλο διαστημα ενα γολγοθα με τις καταραμενες,εμαθα να ζω μ αυτες,δηλαδη τις "συνηθησα"......οσο τρομερα δυσκολο να μου φαινοταν καποτε αυτο που γραφω τωρα,κι ομως,ειναι αληθεια!Εγιναν η καθημερινοτητα μου,η ρουτινα μου & ετσι "εμαθα" να ζω μ αυτες που για 3 χρονια με τσακισαν,με αρρωστησαν,μου βασανισαν τη ζωη!!

----------


## AGXOS-NIKI

ranh eithela na se rwtisw .....!!!! eixes mhpws kai laxaniasma?

den mporw na kanw tipota ....nomizw pws an kanw kati pou tha einai ligo kourastiko tha pathei kati h kardia mou kai tha stamatish.
gia ayto to logo kai apofeygw na trexw ,xwreuw, anebaino skalia kai ou to katkseis!!!
giati molis kanw kati apo ola ayta ,laxaniazw kai barianasenw.
den kserw ta exw xamena

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Οταν εκανα γυμναστικη,λαχανιαζα,αλλα ειναι φυσιολογικο πιστευω!Κι εγω τρωω κολλημα στο οτι αν κουρασω την καρδια μου,μην "μεινει" επι τοπου αλλα αν σου χει πει ο γιατρος οτι δεν υπαρχει προβλημα,συνεχιζεις μπας & καταφερεις να νικησεις τον φοβο σου!Δεν ειναι αναγκη να κουραζεσαι πολυ,δηλαδη να ξεπερνας τις αντοχες σου,αυτο ισχυει για ολους πιστευω!AGXOS-NIKI,σε παρακαλω,μην γραφεις greeklish,ειναι πολυ κουραστικα!

----------


## AGXOS-NIKI

τελευταια φορα που πηγα στον καρδιολογο{ πριν απο 6 μηνες} μου ειπε οτι ολα ειναι αριστα ....αλλα εγω εχω την εντυπωση πως δεν ειναι . πριν απο 1 1/2 μηνα ομως που με πηγα στα επειγοντα ενος νοσοκομειου γιατι νομιζα πως παλι " θα πεθανω" μου ειπαν και εκει τα ιδια.
πως ξεπερνας τους φοβους σου αν σε πιανουν αυτα????????
σε 2 μερες εχω παλι ραντεβου στον καρδιολογο που με παρακολουθει γιατι δεν ειναι δυνατον να περπαταω 20 λεπτα και να λαχανιαζω.!!! παιζουν ρολο και τα πολλα παραπανω κιλα που εχω ....αλλα αυτα τα ειχα και πριν απο 3 μηνες τοτε γιατι δεν λαχανιαζα!!!! μακαρι να φτασω και εγω μια μερα να ειμαι σαν και εσενα ΡΑΝΗ

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Αχχ,μακαρι να μπορουσα να σου πω οτι τα χω ξεπερασει ολα αυτα,αλλα δεν ειναι ετσι!Τις αρρυθμιες τις παλευω πολυ εδω & χρονια,οπως ξαναεγραψα,αλλα υπαρχει ο καταραμενος φοβος για την καρδια που οταν με πιασει κατι εκει(στην καρδια)τρομοκρατουμε & σκεφτομαι οτι σε λιγο θα συμβει το κακο....αστα να πανε!!Θελει τρομερη προσπαθεια για να αντιμετοπιστουν ολα αυτα,ΤΡΟΜΕΡΗ!!

----------


## Gi0rg0s

AGXOS-NIKI δεν ξέρω αν είμαι σε θέση να βγάζω πορίσματα αλλά έχω την αίσθηση -γιατί το έχω ζήσει- ότι το λαχάνιασμά σου είναι "τεχνητό". Εννοώ ότι είναι τόσο μεγάλος ο φόβος που σε κυριεύει, πως με την παραμικρή σωματική καταπόνηση, κάτι κακό θα συμβεί, που "πείθεις" το σώμα σου να λαχανιάσει και να σφιγχτεί.

----------


## mikemike

yparxei lusi sto thema anxous arithmiwn??

----------


## mikemike

kalispera.
pernw ena votano tis LANES alla de vlepw na ginetai kati.
kati niwthw alla se polu mikro vathmo.....ti allo na kanw?????????? 
ston psuxologo fovamai na paw...

----------


## Nicos70

ΦΙΛΟΙ ΜΟΥ ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ

ΚΑΙΡΟ ΕΙΧΑ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΨΩ ΕΔΩ ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΩ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΑ ΤΑ ΤΕΚΤΕΝΟΜΕΝΑ . ΕΙΧΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΛΠΙΔΑ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΞΑΝΑ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΠΑΡΑΠΟΝΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΨΩ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΚΑΤΙ . ΟΤΑΝ ΠΡΩΤΟΕΓΡΑΨΑ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΑΠΕΛΠΙΣΜΕΝΟΣ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΙΣ ΚΡΙΣΗΣ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΑΡΡΥΘΜΙΕΣ. ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΘΕΣΩ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΟΙ ΑΡΡΥΘΜΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΙΣΘΗΜΑ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΜΕ ΒΑΣΑΝΙΖΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ 19 ΜΟΥ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ (ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ 42) ΜΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΔΙΑΛΥΣΕΙ ΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ , ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΕΙ ΣΑΝ ΕΝΑ ΦΡΕΝΟ ΣΤΙς ΔΡΑΣΤΗΡΙΟΤΗΤΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΑΠΑΙΤΟΥΝ ΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΗ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΑ . ΟΤΙ ΚΙ ΑΝ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΔΕΝ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΕΙ ΠΑΝΩ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΠΙΔΥΝΩΝΕΤΑΙ. ΕΧΩ ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΑ ΑΡΡΥΘΜΙΕΣ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΠΩΣ ΤΙς ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΦΕΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΣΑΣ ΕΔΩ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΜΙΑ ΕΚΤΑΚΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΟΚ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΟΡΕΣ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΜΙΑ ΚΛΠ
ΟΤΑΝ ΜΕ ΠΙΑΣΕΙ ΕΡΧΟΝΤΑΙ ΑΠΑΝΩΤΕΣ Η ΜΙΑ ΠΙΣΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΗ ΧΑΝΩ ΤΟΝ ΚΟΣΜΟ , ΕΚΕΙΝΗ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ ΕΙΛΙΚΡΙΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΡΧΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΞΕΡΙΖΩΣΩ .... 
ΠΛΕΟΝ ΝΤΡΕΠΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΣΕ ΚΑΡΔΙΟΛΟΓΟ, ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ , ΣΕ ΚΑΜΙΑ 10 ΑΡΙΑ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΤΑ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΤΟ ΜΗΝΑ ΣΤΑ ΕΠΕΙΓΟΝΤΑ ΜΕ ΑΡΡΥΘΜΙΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΝΕ ΟΙ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΙ ...ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΜΕ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ... ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΖΩ ΤΟ ΠΟΣΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΠΑΩ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΡΔΙΟΛΟΓΟ. ΠΑΝΤΑ ΦΕΥΓΩ ΑΠΟ ΚΕΙ Μ ΕΝΑ ΧΑΜΟΓΕΛΟ ΟΤΙ ΟΥΦΦΦ ΔΕΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΠΑΝΕΡΧΟΜΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΒΑΣΑΝΙΣΤΙΚΗ ΣΚΕΨΗ...ΑΝ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΛΑΘΟΣ .... ΑΝ ΚΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΙΔΕ..... ΚΑΘΕ ΕΙΔΗΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΑΚΟΥΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗ Η ΔΙΑΒΑΖΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΦΗΜΕΡΙΔΑ Η ΜΑΘΑΙΝΩ ΓΙΑ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΘΑΝΑΝ ΞΑΦΝΙΚΑ "ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ" ΜΕ ΤΣΑΚΙΖΕΙ ΜΟΥ ΠΡΟΚΑΛΕΙ ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟ ΦΟΒΟ ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΕΧΩ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΥΤΟΚΤΟΝΗΣΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΩ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΒΑΣΑΝΟ , ΜΕΡΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΜΕ ΠΙΑΝΩ ΝΑ ΟΥΡΛΙΑΖΩ " ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΕ ΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΒΑΣΑΝΙΖΕΙΣ" . ΟΙ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΡΧΙΣΕ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΘΕ ΦΟΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΕΛΠΙΣΙΑ ΣΤΑ ΜΑΤΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΓΑΝΑΚΤΙΣΗ ΤΟΥ "ΩΧ ΠΑΛΙ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ". ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΔΕΧΤΩ ΜΙΑ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΕΧΤΩ...ΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΙΚΑ ΠΟΛΥ ....ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Ποσο μα ποοοοσο πολυ σε καταλαβαινω Νικο μου!!!!!!Κι εγω ζω αυτο το μαρτυριο,πιο λιγα χρονια απο σενα αλλα καθημερηνα & οτι και να χω κανει μεχρι τωρα δεν μ εχουν αφησει!Εχει αλλαξει & εμενα η ζωη μου γιατι δεν ειναι μια & μετα απο ποσες ωρες αλλη μια κτλ,οπως λες κι εσυ,ειναι απανοτες!Κι εγω εχω βαρεθει πια να πηγαινω στο γιατρο,να χαλαω λεφτα,να φευγω απο εκει κανοντας το σταυρο μου γιατι μου χει πει οτι ειμαι καλα αλλα η σκεψη οτι κατι μπορει να εχω & δεν μπορει να φανει(γιατι οι καταραμενες δεν φευγουν)υπαρχει στο μυαλο μου!Με την γυναικα σου εχω να σου πω οτι οσο & να σ αγαπαει δυστυχως καλε μου,δεν μπορει να σε καταλαβει γιατι δεν το χει ζεισει!Ο δικος μου ο αντρας ειναι ενας υπεροχος ανθρωπος και ειμαστε 13 χρονια πολυ μα πααρα πολυ αγαπημενοι,ΑΛΛΑ επειδη ξερω πως αν δεν ζησει καποιος κατι δεν μπορει να το καταλαβει,δεν του λεω πια για το ποσο με φοβιζουν η για το οτι τις εχω καθε μερα,δεν θελω να γινω κουραστικη ουτε σ αυτον αλλα ουτε στα παιδια μου κι ετσι παιζω ενα "ρολακι",το ζω μονη μου!Σιγουρα εχω την στηριξη & την αγαπη του σ ολα τα επιπεδα αλλα αυτο ειναι κατι το οποιο ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να γινει κατανοητο ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ το ποσο βασανιστηκο ειναι & ετσι δεν εχω την απαιτηση να καταλαβει!Να ξερεις πως στ αληθεια καταλαβαινω ποσο δυσκολο ειναι αυτο που ζεις,ΜΟΝΟ καποιος που το ζει μπορει να το καταλαβει!!!Ειναι τραγικο σε οτι & να κανεις αυτες να υπαρχουν & να σου χαλανε τις στιγμες της ζωης σου με τον φοβο που φερνουν μαζι,οι απαισιες,καταραμενες,αθλιε ς,βασανιστηκες ααρρυθμιες!!!!

----------


## LORA17

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ,
ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ....ΑΛΛΑ ΣΑΣ ΔΙΑΒΑΖΩ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΤΩΡΑ.ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΤΗΝ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ ΜΟΥ.
ΤΟΝ ΠΕΡΑΣΜΕΝΟ ΦΛΕΒΑΡΗ ΓΥΡΩ ΣΤΙΣ 4 ΤΑ ΞΗΜΕΡΩΜΑΤΑ ΕΙΧΑ ΣΗΚΩΘΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΟΥΑΛΕΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΛΙΣ ΞΑΠΛΩΣΑ ΑΡΧΙΣΑ ΝΑ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΕΝΤΟΝΗ ΔΥΣΦΟΡΙΑ,ΜΕΤΑ ΕΝΑ ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ ΚΕΝΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΚΡΙΣΗ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥ..ΕΤΣΙ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΣΤΑ ΕΠΕΙΓΟΝΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΗΓΑ ΕΚΕΙΝΗ ΤΗΝ ΗΜΕΡΑ.ΑΠΟ ΤΟΤΕ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΚΑΘΕ 15 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΕΙΧΑ ΤΑΧΥΚΑΡΔΙΕΣ,ΑΙΣΘΗΜΑ ΚΟΥΡΑΣΗΣ,ΚΑΙ Η ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΠΡΙΝ.ΕΧΩ ΠΑΕΙ ΣΕ 3 ΚΑΡΔΙΟΛΟΓΟΥΣ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ TRIPLEX,ΚΑΡΔΙΟΓΡΑΦΗΜΑ,ΕΧΩ ΒΑΛΕΙ HOLTER...BEBAIA OTAN TO ΕΒΑΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΕΠΙΑΣΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΑΡΟΜΟΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΓΡΑΨΕΙ.ΜΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΠΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΤΠΤ ΠΑΘΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ...ΜΟΝΟ ΦΥΣΗΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΛΕΦΡΑ ΠΡΟΠΤΩΣΗ ΜΗΤΡΟΕΙΔΟΥΣ ΒΑΛΒΙΔΟΣ,ΤΑ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΑΝΗΣΥΧΩ.ΑΥΤΟ ΟΜΩΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΤΡΟΜΑΖΕΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΙ ΕΚΤΑΚΤΕΣ...ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΚΤΑΚΤΕΣ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΝΙΩΘΩ.ΑΙΣΘΑΝΟΜΑΙ ΣΕ ΞΑΦΝΙΚΕΣ ΣΤΙΓΜΕΣ ΕΝΑ ΚΕΝΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΡΔΙΑ...ΕΝΑ ΤΡΑΝΤΑΓΜΑ...ΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΝΑΕΙ ΣΤΙΓΜΙΑΙΑ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΟ ΡΕΥΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΤΙΝΑΖΕΙ.ΟΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΑΥΤΟ...ΠΑΝΙΚΟΒΑΛΛΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΕΧΩ...ΟΤΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΘΑ ΠΑΘΩ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΧΑΡΩ ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.ΠΕΙΤΕ ΜΟΥ ΝΙΩΘΕΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ?ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΣΧΗΜΟ ΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΜΑ...ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΩ.ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΕ ΑΠΟΓΝΩΣΗ...

----------


## μαρκελα

> ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ,
> ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ....ΠΑΝΙΚΟΒΑΛΛΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΕΧΩ...ΟΤΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΘΑ ΠΑΘΩ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΧΑΡΩ ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.ΠΕΙΤΕ ΜΟΥ ΝΙΩΘΕΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ?ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΣΧΗΜΟ ΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΜΑ...ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΩ.ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΕ ΑΠΟΓΝΩΣΗ...


γειά σου LORA..,
όλα τα σωματικά συμπτώματα που αναφέρεις δεν είναι παρά σωματοποίηση του άγχους σου!
Με αλλαγή του τρόπου σκέψης σιγά-σιγά αντιμετωπίζονται σχεδόν όλα τα συμπτώματα που αντιμετωπίζεις!

----------


## Nicos70

LORA νιωθουμε ακρίβως αυτό πιυ περιγράφεις , στον υπερθετικό ομως βαθμό. Υπάρχουν μέρες που συμβαίνει συνεχως τουλάχιστον σε μένα δηλαδή ένα "τράνταγμα" κάθε 3-4 φυσιολογικούς παλμούς ΟΛΗ ΜΕΡΑ!!!! Δεν ξέρω πως να σε συμβουλεψω γιατί τουλάχιστον εγώ δεν έχω καταφέρει να το ξεπεράσω , κάνω τους κύκλους μου πότε δεν δινω σημασία πότε με περνει αποκάτω κλπ κλπ κλπ. Το μόνο που έχω να σου πω είναι αυτό που μου λέει ο γιατρός μου , ξέχασε τες για να σε ξεχάσουν.

----------


## LORA17

ΒΑΣΙΚΑ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΣΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΟΝΤΩΣ ΟΤΑΝ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΜΕ ΠΙΑΣΕΙ ΤΟΤΕ ΜΕ ΠΙΑΝΕΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ.ΟΜΩΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΙΓΜΕΣ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗΣ ΗΡΕΜΙΑΣ,ΧΑΛΑΡΩΣΗΣ...ΧΩΡΙΣ ΣΤΡΕΣ....ΠΟΥ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΠΙΑΝΕΙ.Ε ΤΟΤΕ ΤΡΕΛΑΙΝΟΜΑΙ,ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΝΑ ΗΡΕΜΗΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΘΑ ΠΑΘΩ!ΕΙΜΑΙ 26 ΧΡΟΝΩΝ....ΤΟΝ ΦΕΒΡΟΥΑΡΙΟ ΕΔΙΝΑ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΤΥΧΙΟ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΙΣΘΑΝΟΜΟΥΝ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ!ΜΙΑ ΦΙΛΗ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΦΩ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΧΑΡΤΙ ΠΩΣ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΕΚΕΙΝΗ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ,ΤΙ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ,ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΠΟΙΑ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΒΡΙΣΚΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΘΑ ΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΗ ΜΟΥ ΟΤΙ ΟΦΕΙΛΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΘΑΡΑ ΣΕ ΑΓΧΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΚΟΥΣ ΠΑΡΑΓΟΝΤΕΣ!ΤΟ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΓΙΑ ΕΝΑ ΔΙΑΣΤΗΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΜΟΛΟΓΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕ ΠΟΛΥ...ΑΛΛΑ ΟΣΟ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΒΓΑΛΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΑΥΛΟ ΜΟΥ!ΝΙΚΟ...ΑΝ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ ΑΥΤΟ,ΘΑ ΔΕΙΣ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ...ΑΠΛΑ ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΜΙΚΡΗ!ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΘΛΙΠΤΙΚΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΧΑΠΙΑ ΧΑΛΑΡΩΤΙΚΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΧΑΜΗΛΗ ΠΙΕΣΗ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ Ο ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΦΥΓΩ.ΕΧΩ ΚΟΨΕΙ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑΝ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΦΕ,ΤΟ ΜΑΥΡΟ ΤΣΑΙ...ΤΑ ΑΝΑΨΥΚΤΙΚΑ...ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΛΚΟΟΛ.ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΤΗ ΦΑΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩ ΝΑ ΚΟΨΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΖΑΧΑΡΗ...ΓΙΑΤΙ ΚΑΠΟΥ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΑ ΟΤΙ Η ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΙΚΗ ΓΛΥΚΟΖΗ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΟΥΡΑΖΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΕΙ ΑΡΡΥΘΜΙΕΣ!ΠΑΝΤΩΣ,ΘΕΩΡΩ ΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΜΠΗΚΑ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΛΑΩ ΜΕ ΕΣΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΖΗΤΕ ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΑ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΑΝΑΚΟΥΦΗΣΗ!ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΛΕΩ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΜΟΥ...ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΦΙΛΟ ΜΟΥ...ΝΙΩΘΩ ΟΤΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΤΡΕΛΑΙΝΩ...ΠΟΣΟ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΟΤΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΙΔΕΑ ΤΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΝΙΩΘΩ!ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΠΑΘΕΙΣ....ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΙΣ...ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΤΑΧΥΚΑΡΔΙΕΣ...ΜΟΝΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΤΡΟΜΑΚΤΙΚΟ ΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΜΑ-ΑΔΕΙΑΣΜΑ-ΚΕΝΟ-ΤΡΑΝΤΑΓΜΑ-ΦΤΕΡΟΥΓΙΣΜΑ-ΤΙΝΑΓΜΑ!ΤΑΧΥΚΑΡΔΙΕΣ ΕΧΩ ΜΟΝΟ ΟΤΑΝ ΘΑ ΑΓΧΩΘΩ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΜΕ ΠΙΑΣΕΙ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΣ!

----------


## webcr

και γω εχω τετοια συμπτωματα και δεν ξερω πως να τα αντιμετωπισω... :/

----------


## Nicos70

ΚΑΤ ΑΡΧΑΣ WEBCR ΠΑΣ ΣΤΟ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΒΕΒΑΙΩΝΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΑΘΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ. ΜΕΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΦΟΣΟΝ ΔΕΝ ΤΡΕΧΕΙ ΛΟΓΟΣ ΑΝΥΣΥΧΙΑΣ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΣ ΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΞΕΧΑΣΕΙΣ ΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΛΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ. ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΑΠΟΓΟΗΤΕΥΣΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΖΟΡΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΛΕΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΙ ΔΕΝ ΚΙΝΔΥΝΕΥΟΥΜΕ .....

----------


## μαρκελα

Γειά σου webcr,
συμφωνώ με τον Νίκο.. όλα τα συμπτώματα π.χ. ταχυκαρδίες, δυσφορία, κούραση κ.λπ. είναι ένας τρόπος αυτοπροστασίας 
του οργανισμού μ' αποτέλεσμα να σωματοποιεί το άγχος. Το πρόβλημα είναι η ενασχόλησή σου συνέχεια ότι από κάτι πάσχεις.
Σταμάτησέ το οπωσδήποτε! Πόσων χρονών είσαι?

----------


## Lampros

Το καλοκαίρι που μας πέρασε και ενώ γνώριζα ότι έχω ταχύκαρδιες , (είχα βάλει holter , είχα όπως είπε ο γιατρός σε άσχετες ώρες ξαφνική αύξηση παλιών μέχρι 145 και στη συνεχεια κάτι σαν διακοπή της καρδια και ξανα ξεκίνημα ) δεν άντεξα , είχα έντονους πόνους δυσφορία και πήγα στα επείγοντα .
Με κράτησαν μέσα σχεδόν μια μέρα , κατα την διάρκεια της εξέτασης , μόλις είχα βγάλει ακτινογραφία θωρακος ξαφνικα η δυσφορία ήταν τοσο έντονη που σχεδόν λυποθυμισα μπροστα στο γιατρο .
Μου έκαναν τα πάντα απο εξετάσεις , δεν βρήκαν κάτι , ο γιατρός μου είπε ότι με το παραμικρό το αγχος με κυριεύει .
Συνέχεια έχω πόνους , νιώθω πάντα την καρδια μου να με ενοχλεί , την ακούω να χτυπάει δυνατα , την αισθανομαι σε όλο μου το σώμα .
Μην άγχονεσαι μου είπε ο γιατρός , μια κουβέντα είναι όμως πως να μην άγχονεσαι , ευκολο ειναι .

----------


## Nicos70

ευκολο δεν ειναι για κανένα μας , από τη στιγμή που το αγχος χτυπάει κάπου ειναι πολύ συσκολο να το αντιμετωπίσεις εχω δοκιμάσει διαφορα πραγματα αλλά αμα το χεις να αγχονεσαι τοχεις. εγω που λόγο δουλειάς τρωω απίστευτο αγχος μερικές φορές μόλις προκύψει πρόβλημα νιώθω αυτόματα σαν να μου ρίχνουν ένα κουβα καυτό νερο πανω μου από την κορφη ως τα νύχια. Αμα συμβεί αυτό ξέρω οτι τις επόμενες μέρες θα έχω επιδρομή αρρυθμίας.

----------


## KoitaStaMatiaMou

Να δωσω μια γενικευμενη απαντηση σε ολα τα παραπανω που διαβασα, απο προσωπικη εμπειρια καθαρα
Αρχικα ξερω οτι η θεωρεια απεχει κατα πολυ με την πραξη. Δεκτο
Δευτερον, το αγχος συνηθως ειναι το αποτελεσμα λυμνασης καποιον εμπειριων/προβληματων/καταστασεων. Κοινως ΜΠΑΜ, βαραει λαμπακια ο οργανισμος ψυχικα/σωματικα
Τριτον, προσωπικα, εχω βρει τα αιτια και κανοντας συχνες υπερβασεις ειμαι καλυτερα. Για να το πω πιο απλοικα, ορισμενα ατομα πιεζομαστε που πιεζομαστε μακροχρονια, δεν την γλυτωνουμε την extra πιεση εαν θελουμε να το ξεπερασουμε... Δεν λεω, το zanax και αλλα παραπλισια αγχολυτικα βοηθαν, αλλα καλο ειναι να εχουμε ως γνομονα τις δυναμεις μας
Ειναι στο χερι του καθενως... Ξερω οτι ο καθενας μας εχει διαφορετικη ψυχοσυνθεση και ζει/βλεπει αλλιως ορισμενες κοινες καταστασεις, μεγαλοποιει ειτε οχι. Αλλα ο στοχος ειναι κοινος, να βγει απο το πετσι μας. Θελω να καταληξω στο εξης, ας του βγαλουμε εμεις την ψυχη... αυτο δεν μπορει ουτως η αλλως

Ειμαι ανοιχτος να το συζητησω προσωπικα με τον οποιοδηποτε, καποτε εψαχνα κι εγω βοηθεια και ειμαι σε θεση να καταλαβω
Καλη δυναμη

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

> Το καλοκαίρι που μας πέρασε και ενώ γνώριζα ότι έχω ταχύκαρδιες , (είχα βάλει holter , είχα όπως είπε ο γιατρός σε άσχετες ώρες ξαφνική αύξηση παλιών μέχρι 145 και στη συνεχεια κάτι σαν διακοπή της καρδια και ξανα ξεκίνημα ) δεν άντεξα , είχα έντονους πόνους δυσφορία και πήγα στα επείγοντα .
> Με κράτησαν μέσα σχεδόν μια μέρα , κατα την διάρκεια της εξέτασης , μόλις είχα βγάλει ακτινογραφία θωρακος ξαφνικα η δυσφορία ήταν τοσο έντονη που σχεδόν λυποθυμισα μπροστα στο γιατρο .
> Μου έκαναν τα πάντα απο εξετάσεις , δεν βρήκαν κάτι , ο γιατρός μου είπε ότι με το παραμικρό το αγχος με κυριεύει .
> Συνέχεια έχω πόνους , νιώθω πάντα την καρδια μου να με ενοχλεί , την ακούω να χτυπάει δυνατα , την αισθανομαι σε όλο μου το σώμα .
> Μην άγχονεσαι μου είπε ο γιατρός , μια κουβέντα είναι όμως πως να μην άγχονεσαι , ευκολο ειναι .


Εκτος απ τις αρρυθμιες που μου χαλανε τη ζωουλα μου,εχω & εγω αυτο που εγραψες lampro,συνεχεια κατι νιωθω στην καρδια μου,πονακια,σφυξιμο και ενα σωρο αλλα....και επαναλαμβανω,δεν ειναι της φαντασιας μου......δεν υπαρχει......τραγικα ψυχοφθορο & ενοχλητικο!!

----------


## LORA17

μπορειται να μασ πειτε τροπουσ για να αποβαλλουμε το αγχοσ?τροπουσ για να δουμε απο που προερχεται?παντα ειχα στο μυαλο μου οτι ειμαι πολυ χαλαρη...οτι δεν εχω αγχοσ...οτι ολα ξεπερνιουνται με θεληση...αλλα δυστυχωσ μαλλον δεν τα πιστευα ολα αυτα...και συσσωρευοταν αγχοσ το οποιο ξεσπαει τωρα με τον χειροτερο τροπο!αναρωτιεμαι αν τωρα νιωθω ετσι....που ειμαι 25 χρονων...αν κανω οικογενεια...που θα εχω μεγαλυτερεσ ευθυνεσ και προβληματα...τι θα κανω??

----------


## μυρτω93

υποφερω και εγω απο εκτακτες κοιλιακες συστολες...ειχα εκτακτες απο τα 17 μου αλλα πολυ σπανια μπορει μια φορα το διμηνο η και το χρονο αλλα τον τελευταιο μηνα ειναι συνεχομενες..απο το πρωι που ξυπναω μεχρι το βραδυ..(το βραδυ δεν θελω να το σκεφτομαι υποφερω και μονο που φτανει το απογευμα) πηγα σε 2νοσοκομεια νομιζα οτι θα πεθαινα η καρδια μου χτυπουσε σαν τρελη εκανα 2τριπλεξ 5καρδιογραφηματα και ολοι μου ειπαν οτι ειναι αγχος! το περιεργο ειναι οτι αυτη τη περιοδο της ζωης μου δεν ειμαι αγχωμενη! απλα η διαθεση μου ηταν πολυ πεσμενη..εκανα εξετασεις για θυρεοειδη και ειναι ολα καλα το μονο που μου βρηκαν ειναι αυξημενη προλακτινη!ξεκινησα θεραπεια με dostinex και εκει που ειπα οτι θα το διορθωσω και αυτο ξεκινησε το θεμα με την καρδια μου! τωρα θελω να παω και σε αλλο γιατρο γιατι νομιζω οτι κατι εχω και δεν μου το βρισκουν..υπαρχουν φορες που νομιζω οτι η καρδια μου δεν θα αντεξει!!ειμαι παραλογη??πηρα λιγο κουραγιο απο αυτα που διαβασα μονο στο forum..τι να κανω??ειναι οντως ψυχολογικο και δεν το καταλαβαινω? ειναι δυνατον οι εκτακτες κοιλιακες να δημιουργουνται απο κακη ψυχολογια? επιπλεον μου δωσανε τα inderal αλλα δεν μου κανουν τπτ!παιρνω μισο καθε μεσημερι..

----------


## Lampros

Μυρτω το αγχος είναι ότι χειρότερο , εγω το κουβαλάω χρόνια και η καρδια ακολουθεί , τώρα εχω τοσο έντονο πόνο .
Ακολούθησε τις συμβουλές των γιατρών για να λύσεις το προβλημα σου .

----------


## μυρτω93

lora και εγω εχω κανει ολα αυτα που λες! εχω κοψει τσαι αναψυκτικα και τωρα προσπαθω να μην τρωω σοκολατα..πραγματικα οταν αρχιζουν οι εκτακτες δεν σταματανε και μου χαλανε την διαθεση!το μυαλο μου δεν μπορει να σκεφτει κατι αλλο εχω στο νου μου συνεχεια την καρδια μου. φοβαμαι επειδη ειναι εκτακτες κοιλιακες και οχι κολπικες αν και οι γιατροι δεν ανησυχησαν αλλα εγω τρελαθηκα.. και ειναι συνεχομενες! μερικες φορες νομιζω οτι η καρδια μου δεν θα χτυπησει ξανα φυσιολογικα! τα ιδια νοιωθετε και εσεις??

----------


## μυρτω93

σ ευχαριστω λαμπρο αλλα δεν νοιωθω να εχω αγχος για κατι συγκεκριμενο!και αυτο με προβληματιζει.. ειμαι βεβαια ατομο που βαζω πολλα μεσα μου και πιεζομαι με πολλες καταστασεις..δεν ξερω αν αυτο φταει..

----------


## Lampros

Έτσι ξεκίνησε σε εμένα , πίεση και συσσώρευση προβλημάτων , ναι υπάρχουν στιγμές που λέω τώρα τέλος κόβεται η ανάσα , εντελώς .
Τι να κάνουμε , έτσι ειναι η μοίρα μας

----------


## μυρτω93

διαβαζοντας τα μην σας παιρνω κουραγιο ειδικα τα μην εκεινων που εχουν πολλα χρονια εκτακτες και ζουν ακομα!!προσπαθω να ξεπερασω την φοβια οτι θα πεθανω ξαφνικα απο αυτες.. αν μπορειτε πειτε τροπους που βοηθουν να τις ξεπερασουμε..εγω εχω κοιλιακες εκτακτες!ειχε καποιος αλλος κοιλιακες?

----------


## Tasos75

Παιδιά καλησπέρα, και εγώ είχα παλιότερα πρόβλημα με πανικούς και ταχυπαλμίες. Ωστόσο εδώ και 5 μήνες έχω καθημερινά άγχος, 
αν καπνίσω και λίγο παραπάνω ή πιω κανά καφέ δυνατό με πιάνουν ζαλάδες, αίσθημα παλμών και τέτοια καλά. Για το άγχος πήγα σε ψυχίατρο και μου έδωσε seropram. Οι πανικοί έφυγαν αλλά το άγχος παραμένει κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας. Έχω σκάσει, γιατί και παλιότερα με έπιαναν παρόμοιες φάσεις αλλά μετά από ένα μήνα το πολύ το ξεπερνούσα. Αυτή τη φορά δεν μπορώ να ηρεμήσω με τίποτα.

----------


## Lampros

> διαβαζοντας τα μην σας παιρνω κουραγιο ειδικα τα μην εκεινων που εχουν πολλα χρονια εκτακτες και ζουν ακομα!!προσπαθω να ξεπερασω την φοβια οτι θα πεθανω ξαφνικα απο αυτες.. αν μπορειτε πειτε τροπους που βοηθουν να τις ξεπερασουμε..εγω εχω κοιλιακες εκτακτες!ειχε καποιος αλλος κοιλιακες?


Εγω , τρόπος , δεν ξέρω , ηρεμία , κάποια στιγμη δεν είχα προβλημα , αλλα όταν ξανα άρχισα να στενοχώριεμαι και να πιέζομαι , ξανα τα ίδια , τώρα ειναι κάπως δυσκολότερο , κάθε φορα ανεβαίνω κατηγορία .

----------


## μυρτω93

αυτη τη στιγμη εχω αρκετες εκτακτες και μπηκα στο forum για να χαλαρωσω..λιγο να εκνευριστω η να θυμωσω η καρδια μου χτυπαει σαν τρελη...ετσι θα ναι απο δω και περα??θα πρεπει να μαι cool και αδιαφορη? δεν θα μπορω ουτε να φωναξω? τα νευρα μου τα χουν παιξει μαλλον...το ιδιο συμβαινει και σε σας?

----------


## Lampros

Κάθε ένας μας αντιδρά διαφορετικα , αλλα το αποτέλεσμα ειναι το ίδιο , κανε κάτι αλλο και μην σκέφτεσαι το προβλημα , αν ειναι ευκολο , δεν ξέρω .

----------


## LORA17

Μυρτω,εγω εχω καταφερει και εχω κοψει και την σοκολατα....βασικα εχω κοψει γενικωσ την ζαχαρη...οπου υπαρχει...και αν θελω γλυκο τρωω μονο μελι!η αληθεια ειναι οτι εχω δει μια διαφορα...αλλα οχι σπουδαια πραγματα!παντωσ εχω παρατηρησει οτι αν φαω πολλα γλυκα...πχ 3-4 σοκολατεσ η' πολυ τουρτα κλπ βραδυ...τοτε θα με πιασει σιγουρα!επισησ το νιωθω οταν γελαω δυνατα και αποτομα,οταν κρυωνω πολυ...και γω εχω το μυαλο μου συνεχεια εκει κλπ αλλα βρισκομαι σε σταδιο που το ψιλοξεπερναω γιατι αλλιως θα πεθανω απο αγχοσ και οχι απο καρδια!εγω οταν εβαλα χολτερ δεν εδειξε τπτ...ουτε σε καρδιογραφημα...οποτε δεν ξερω τι ειδουσ εκτακτεσ ειναι αυτεσ που με πιανουν!παντωσ νιωθω αυτο το αδειασμα-κενο!και ειναι απεριγραπτο!μυρτω....σε νιωθω πληρωσ!απλα προσπαθησε να μη το σκεφτεσαι...εγω αυτο εκανα και τιναξα την εξεταστικη μου στον αερα..γιατι πολυ απλα φοβομουν και δεν μπορουσα να κανω τπτ αλλο!αποτελεσμα οι φιλοι μου τωρα να ορκιζονται....και γω να εχω για αλλουσ 3 μηνεσ απιστευτο αγχοσ
!

----------


## μυρτω93

γεια σου λορα...μοιαζουν αρκετα τα συμπτωματα μας..εγω ενοιωθα ενα κντουπ σαν να κλωτσαει η καρδια..και το παθαινα και οταν εσκυβα απο τη πλευρα της καρδιας.. εμενα εδειξε και στο χολτερ αλλα και στα καρδιογραφηματα γιατι ειχα συνεχεια..ολη μερα ασταματητα!γι αυτο κοντεψα να τρελαθω..παλιοτερα ειχα μια φορα το μηνα η και το χρονο..αλλα τωρα πολυ χαλια..προσπαθω να πεισω τον ευατο μου οτι οι γιατροι εχουν δικιο και οντως δεν ειναι τπτ..αν και μια αμφιβολια ακομα υπαρχει! μου ειπαν οτι εχω αυξημενα αντανακλαστικα δηλ ο οργανισμος μου αντιδρα σαν να βρισκομαι συνεχεια σε κινδυνο..πρεπει να ηρεμησουμε και να δουμε θετικα τη ζωη.. αυτο μαλλον ειναι το φαρμακο μας!!

----------


## george271185

γεια σασ παιδια ειμαι καινουριοσ και σας χαιρετω και εγω πασχο απο κρισεισ πανικου 6 χρονια ειμαι 29 χρονων και δυο χρονια απο τα 6 ειμουν καλα!!!!!!!!!!το τελευταιο καιρο εχο εκτακτες και παιρνο ιντεραλ και ζολοφτ ειναι απο αγχοσ εχω κανει ολες τισ εξετασεισ και οι γοιατροι με διωχνουνε ποια αμα παω στο νοσοκομειο ειναι πολυ ασχημη εμπειρεια και τον αλλον μηνα γινομαι πατερας και πρεπει να συνελθω οποσδηποτε!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## σατσοκ

γεια σε ολους.
βρήκα το φορουμ ψάχνοντας γιατί όπως καταλαβαίνετε είμαι ένας ομοιοπαθής, διάβασα όλα τα μυνήματα και σας ευχαριστώ που με κάνατε να νιώσω καλύτερα, τόσο που μετα από αυτο το ποστ θα φύγω για βόλτα.
έχω και γω τις έκτακτες από το 2009, τότε που έμεινα 3 μέρες στο νοσοκομείο για εξετάσεις που φυσικά δεν έδειξαν τίποτα.
είμαι φυσικά αγχώδης τύπος ,δεν χρειάζεται διάγνωση αυτό, και πραγματικά νομίζω ότι το άγχος είναι η πηγή για όλα σχεδον τα προβλήματα.
από τότε έχω κάνει 4 επισκέψεις στα έκτακτα του νοσοκομείου, άπειρες επισκέψεις σε καρδιολόγους(ο τελευταίος μόνο τρελό που δε με είπε), όλες τις εξετάσεις, 5-6 τεστ κοπώσεως, καμμια δεκαριά holter και υπερηχογραφήματα και δε θυμάμαι τι άλλα.
και σα να μην έφταναν αυτά έπαθα από πέρυσι και κολίτιδα, το $^%$^$^ το άγχος αναθεμα το, μόλις αρρώστησε σοβαρά η μητέρα μου και μπήκαμε στο νοσοκομείο είχα και την πρώτη κρίση κολίτιδας στη ζωή μου που από ότι βλέπω ήρθε για να μείνει και αυτή.
το καλό είναι ότι αντιμετώπισα την κατάσταση ικανοποιητικά με μισό tenormin κάθε πρωϊ, ως δια μαγείας σχεδόν εξαφανίστηκαν οι έκτακτες, αλλά αυτο που δε με αφήνει να υσηχάσω είναι τα φτερουγίσματα που νιώθω, χτυπάει εντελώς άτακτα η καρδιά για 2-3 δευτερόλεπτα και μετά ξεκινάει πολύ γρήγορα, 120 παλμοί περίπου για κανένα 3λεπτο η και παραπάνω μέχρι να ηρεμήσει, αλλά αυτό μπορεί να με πιάσει μια φορα κάθε ενάμισυ με δύο μήνες, δυστυχώς χτες είχα ένα τέτοιο επεισόδιο έτσι για να μου θυμίζει την παρουσία του.
ο γιατρός μου λέει ότι μπορεί να οφείλεται και στην κολίτιδα, όπως κάνει σπασμούς το παχύ έντερο χτυπάει πάνω στο διάφραγμα και δημιουργεί το πρόβλημα, και όντως έχω παρατηρήσει ότι αυτό συμβαίνει, αν συμβεί, 1 με μιαμισυ ώρα μετα το φαγητό η αν καμμια φορα φάω κανένα παγωτό που είχε σοκολάτα η αν έχω φάει σοκολάτα σκέτη.
όσον αφορά την κολίτιδα, έχω κάνει και ομοιοπαθητική με κανένα αποτέλεσμα, μάλλον χειρότερα πήγαινα, μέχρι που ένας γαστρεντερολόγος του νοσοκομείου μου είπε έτσι στην ψύχρα και μπροστά στις νοσοκόμες, άκου κώστα αυτό το πράγμα θα σου φύγει μόνο με ένα τρόπο, γράφτα όλα στα @@@ σου, το κατάλαβες;
αυτό ήταν, επί 12 μήνες ούτε που με ενόχλησε, αργότερα βέβαια άλλαξαν τα πράγματα και επανήλθε, όχι όμως τόσο έντονο.

λοιπόν παίδες, διώξτε το άγχος, φτάστε στα άκρα, φτάστε στο σημείο να πείτε, θα πεθάνω; ε και δε πάει στο διάολο, ας πεθάνω, έτσι κι αλλιως όλοι κάποτε εκει θα καταλήξουμε.
θα δείτε ότι μόνο έτσι φεύγει κάπως το άγχος, μην ξεχνάτε ότι ακόμη και όταν νομίζουμε ότι είμαστε ήρεμοι το άγχος υποβόσκει στο υποσυνείδητο, έτσι αισθανόμαστε κάποια ενόχληση και λέμε μα δεν είχα άγχος αυτη τη στιγμή, δεν είναι όμως έτσι, σε αγχώδεις τύπους το άγχος υπάρχει σχεδόν πάντα.

εύχομαι σε όλες και όλους να ξεπεράσετε τα προβλήματα, γράφτε το άγχος εκεί που πρέπει...

----------


## LORA17

σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα κωστα!αυτο το ρυμαδι το αγχοσ φταιει για ολα...πρεπει να μαθουμε να αντιμετωπιζουμε αλλιωσ τισ καταστασεισ...και οχι με το να μασ αγχωνουν!
προσπαθω και γω...γενικα ειμαι στην προσπαθεια...δεν μπορω ομωσ να το ξεπερασω...αυτο στιγμιαιο ''τρανταγμα-αδειασμα'' με φοβιζει απιστευτα και μου κοβει τα γονατα!
εχω παρατηρησει και εγω οτι με πιανει αν φαω πολυ σοκολατα...αν πιω πολυ αλκοολ...και να φαω πολυ περισσοτερο απο αλλεσ φορεσ,δηλαδη αν νιωθω φουσκωμενη κλπ!σημερα εφαγα σε ταβερνα και ψιλοεσκασα...ε απο τοτε με εχει πιασει αυτο 2-3 φορες...ανεπεστητο βεβαια αλλα ικανο να με τρομοκρατησει!ε και τωρα..επειδη με επιασε πριν απο κανα 10λεπτο..κλασσικα δεν θα μπορω να κοιμηθω το βραδυ!ειδικα τωρα που ειμαι και λιγο μπουκωμενη και εχω το λαιμο μου...δεν θα μπορω να αναπνευσω καλα το βραδυ...και ολα θα μου φαινονται πολυ δυσκολα!τι να κανουμε ομωσ??εγω κανω την γυμναστικη μου προσπαθω να τρωω υγειηνα...αλλα αυτο δεν φτανει!θα πρεπει να αναθεωρησουμε πολλα πραγματα και να αλλαξουμε τον αγχωτικο τροπο ζωησ μασ...και αυτο θα συμβει μονο αν δουμε τα πραγματα πιο χαλαρα...δηλαδη να το παιζουμε λιγο τρελοι με ολα...και να μην ασχολουμαστε με την επικαιροτητα...

----------


## LORA17

ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ....ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΩ ΑΛΛΟ!ΜΟΛΙΣ ΤΩΡΑ ΜΕ ΕΠΙΑΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΑΛΙ.ΚΡΑΤΗΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΑΔΕΙΑΣΜΑ ΓΙΑ 30 ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟΛΕΠΤΑ...ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΠΟ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ.ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΜΕ ΕΠΙΑΣΕ ΤΑΧΥΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΕΝΑ ΛΕΠΤΟ!ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΚΑΛΑ....ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΠΙΑ?ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΠΑΛΙ ΣΤΟ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ....?ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΑΝΤΕΧΩ..

----------


## μαρκελα

> ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ....ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΩ ΑΛΛΟ!ΜΟΛΙΣ ΤΩΡΑ ΜΕ ΕΠΙΑΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΑΛΙ.ΚΡΑΤΗΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΑΔΕΙΑΣΜΑ ΓΙΑ 30 ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟΛΕΠΤΑ...ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΠΟ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ.ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΜΕ ΕΠΙΑΣΕ ΤΑΧΥΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΕΝΑ ΛΕΠΤΟ!ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΚΑΛΑ....ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ *ΠΙΑ*?ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΠΑΛΙ ΣΤΟ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ....?ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΑΝΤΕΧΩ..


Λώρα γειά σου,
τα συμπτώματα σου είναι αποτέλεσμα του άγχους σου! Αυτό λοιπόν, που χρειάζεται να κάνεις είναι να σταματήσεις πια την σκέψη,
που ευθύνεται και τα παράγει για άμυνα και αυτοπροστασία. Αναρωτήσου αν αξίζει να στρεσάρεσαι συνεχώς και να
μπλοκάρεις έτσι τις λειτουργίες του οργανισμού σου.

----------


## LORA17

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΜΑΡΚΕΛΑ..ΔΕΝ ΔΙΑΦΩΝΩ ΣΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΤΑ ΛΕΣ.ΟΜΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ,ΔΕΝ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΤΟΣΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΓΧΟΣ ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΑΖΕΥΟΝΤΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΞΕΣΠΑΝΕ ΕΤΣΙ!ΠΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΑΓΧΩΝΕΙ?ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΩΡΑ ΝΑ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΦΘΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟ....

----------


## μαρκελα

> ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΜΑΡΚΕΛΑ..ΔΕΝ ΔΙΑΦΩΝΩ ΣΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΤΑ ΛΕΣ.ΟΜΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ,ΔΕΝ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΤΟΣΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΓΧΟΣ ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΑΖΕΥΟΝΤΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΞΕΣΠΑΝΕ ΕΤΣΙ!ΠΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΑΓΧΩΝΕΙ?ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΩΡΑ ΝΑ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΦΘΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟ....


Καλησπέρα Λώρα,
ξαναδιάβασα το πρώτο σου ποστ στο φόρουμ κι εκεί αναφέρεις κρίση πανικού και στην συνέχεια κάνεις αναφορά και
στο άγχος. Ο πανικός λοιπόν είναι έντονο άγχος, οπότε τα συμπτώματα π.χ. δυσφορία, κενό, ταχυπαλμίες είναι 
εκδηλώσεις άμυνας. Αυτό που χρειάζεται να παρατηρήσεις είναι κατά πόσο είσαι ευχαριστημένη και για νάσαι χρειάζεται 
πραγματοποιείς και τα δικά σου "θέλω" στην κάθε σου μέρα. Τώρα κάποιοι καταφέρνουν να τ' αντιμετωπίσουν όλ' αυτά 
μόνοι τους, με αλλαγή τρόπου ζωής, βιβλία αυτοβοήθειας, ενώ κάποιοι άλλοι για πιο μεθοδικά καταφεύγουν σε ειδικό.
Πάντως, όπως και νάχει η ψυχοθεραπεία έτσι όπως εγώ την έχω βιώσει είναι δώρο ζωής στον εαυτό μας.

----------


## LORA17

μεχρι τα 23 δεν ειχα κανενα προβλημα με την καρδια..ισα ισα αθλουμε συστηματικα..πηγαινω κολυμβητηριο χρονια,εκανα παλια καρατε...κανω και στιβο..και ολα αυτα για να τα κανεισ χρειαζεσαι βεβαιωσεισ απο γιατρουσ οτι εισαι απολυτα υγειησ!οπωσ ειχα αναφερει και στο πρωτο μου ποστ ενα βραδυ ξαφνικα ηρθε η κριση πανικου...και απο τοτε ταλαιπωρουμε με αυτεσ τισ εκτακτεσ και εχω επισκεφθει 3 καρδιολογουσ.ολα αυτα μεσα σε 1 χρονο...Γενικα ειμαι ανθρωποσ που ζει με προγραμμα...και ολα μα ολα θελω να τα προγραμματιζω..μαλλον αυτο ειναι το μεγαλυτερο προβλημα που δημιουργω στον εαυτο μου.πολλεσ φορεσ οταν ξεφυγω απο το προγραμμα...προσπαθω να κανω κατι για να το διορθωσω και μαλλον αυτο με αγχωνει πολυ.ισωσ επειδη εχω συνηθισει να ειμαι ετσι...γιατι σ'ολη μου τη ζωη ειμαι ετσι ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να αλλαξω!προσπαθω καθε μερα να βλεπω τα πραγματα πολυ χαλαρα αλλα πιανω τον εαυτο μου πολλεσ φορεσ να ξεφευγει και να επιστρεφει στην συνηθεια.Μαρκελα...προσπαθω να αλλαξω τον τροπο ζωησ μου...αλλα ειναι πολυ δυσκολο..και πρεπει καπωσ να βρω τον σωστο τροπο ζωησ για να μπορεσω να τον αντιγραψω κατα καποιον τροπο!τα βιβλια αυτοβοηθειασ που μπορω να τα βρω?σε βιβλιοπωλειο?εχεισ κατι να μου προτεινεισ?

----------


## μαρκελα

Ένα από τα πολλά βιβλία είναι και το:

*Σκέφτομαι άρα αισθάνομαι* 
Η γνωσιακή συμπεριφορική μέθοδος για την θεραπεία της κατάθλιψης και του άγχους

Κύριος Συγγραφέας: Greenberger, Dennis, Padesky, Christine A. 
Εκδότης: ΙΑΤΡΙΚΕΣ ΕΚΔΟΣΕΙΣ Π. Χ. ΠΑΣΧΑΛΙΔΗΣ

Και στο προτείνω γιατί όλα μας τα συναισθήματα ακόμα και το άγχος 
είναι αποτέλεσμα της δυσλειτουργικής σκέψης.

----------


## doan

γεια σας...εχω ξαναγραψει σε αλλο θεμα..
λοιπον ειμαι 31 μαμα εχω ενα αγορακι..γενικα ειμαι ατομο που αγχωνομαι πολυ ευκολα..το περσινο καλοκαιρι περασαμε ενα θεματακι υγειας με το μικρο μου που γενικα αυτο με εξαντλησε και δεν ειχα κουραγιο να το διαχειριστω καθολου.οταν βρικαμε τελικα μια καποια λυση και καταλαβαμε λιγο πολυ τι συνεβαινε αρχισαμε να ηρεμουμε καπως και προσωρινα παντα..(ολα αυτα τα εγραψα γιατι απο τοτε και μετα ενιωθα τοσο εντονα την καρδια μου να διαμαρτυρετε)
λοιπον απο το δεκεμβριο και με μια απλη επισκεψη σε καρδιολογο αναλαλυψα οτι υποφερω απο αρρυθμιες..πολλες και συνεχεια..εκει καταλαβα και τι ηταν αυτο που ενιωθα για καιρο αλλα δεν ηξερα να το εξηγησω.να θελει η καρδια να βγει απτο στηθος μου και με ενα πολυ ασταθη καρδιακο παλμο.πηγα σε 2 καρδιολογους και φυσικα κατεληξαν στο να παρω χαπι για τις αρρυθμιες καθημερινο και για παντα..ρωτησα το γιατρο αν πεθαινεις με αυτο και μου ειπε οχι.απλα αυτος ο κακος ρυθμος θα μου προκαλεσει βλαβη στο μελλον..πριν ξεκινησω το χαπι ειπα στο γιατρο πως θα περιμενω να αδιαθετησω πρωτα μηπως και ημουν εγκυος(τους τελευταιους μηνες με τον ανδρα μου ειχαμε αφησει καπως ελευθερα τα πραγματα:cool:)...
και το θαυμα εγινε και τελικα ημουν εγκυος!!!!!η χαρα μου απεριγραπτη αλλα ο φοβος δεν με αφησε να το ζησω οπως την πρωτη φορα...και τωρα???και με τις αρρυθμιες???και με το χαπι??να το παρω?και αν δεν το παρω θα παθω κατι και μαζι με μενα και το εμβρυακι μου???
ο πανικος μεχει διαλυσει!!!!μεθαυριο θα παω παλι στο καρδιολογο και αυτη τη φορα θα βαλω χολντερ σε φαση εγκυμοσυνης..που συνηθως τα πραγματα γινονται χειροτερα..

εχω φοβηθει παρα πολυ..σας παρακαλω ας μου πει καποιος αν εχει ακουσει εγκυμοσυνη με αρρυθμιες?αν εχει πιει χαπι?ειμαι μονιμα σε αγωνια και προσπαθω να ηρεμω για να μην κανω χειροτερα τα πραγματα..(το θυρωειδη τον ελεγχο επινα χαπι 17 χρονια πριν και τα τελευταια χρονια το σταματησα γιατι πηγαινε καλυτερα)

συγνωμη για το μεγαλο γραμμα αλλα ειμαι χαλια...

----------


## LORA17

doan,ευχομαι αρχικα να εχεισ καλη εγκυμοσυνη και να περασουν ολα γρηγορα!
θα πρεπει να πασ παλι σε ενδοκρινολογο για τον θυροειδη...ειδικα τωρα που εισαι εγκυοσ..και αυτη θα σου πει αν μαζι με τον καρδιολογο αν πρεπει να παιρνεισ το χαπι για τισ αρρυθμιεσ!το σημαντικο ειναι να μην αγχωνεσαι ειδικα τωρα που εισαι σε ευαισθητη φαση!(ποιοσ μιλαει τωρα για αγχος)!μπορεισ επισησ αν καπνιζεισ να το σταματησεισ,αν πινεισ επισησ,τουσ καφεδεσ μαχαιρι...τα αναψυκτικα..και τη σοκολατα!αυτα σου τα λεω γιατι τα εχω δοκιμασει και εχουν ελλατωσει ελαφρωσ το προβλημα...πιστευω αν δεν ειχα και αγχοσ....θα ημουν ενασ ευτυχισμενοσ ανθρωποσ χωρισ εξαρτησεισ!δεσ το λοιπον αυτο,μηπωσ καταναλωνεισ πολλουσ καφεδεσ?πολυ κοκα κολα?το χολτερ δεν ειναι τπτ να μην το φαβασαι...κατι βεντουζεσ με καλωδια θα σου κολλησει στο στηθοσ και στο θωρακα και ενα μηχανηματακι θα σου κρεμασει στην μεση...δεν σε ενοχλει καθολου!εγω φαντασου εκανα και ποδηλατο...να σκεφτεσαι το μωρο σου και ολα θα ειναι τελεια!

----------


## Nicos70

Doan αν διάβασες ολα τα post θα δεις οτι όλοι μας βασανιζόμαστε με το θέμα αρρυθμίες, μην ανυσυχείς όμως εφόσον οι γιατροί σου σου λένε οτι δεν κινδινέυεις δεν χρειάζεται να αγχώνεσε, δεν εγραψες όμως τι είδους αρρυθμίες σε βασανίζουν αφού στις βρήκε ο γιατρός. Το holder δεν είναι κάτι που επιρρεάζει το εμβριο, ενα μηχανάκι είναι που καταγράφει τους παλμούς δεν έχει ούτε ακτινοβολία ούτε τίποτα, όπως το στηθοσκόπιο ενα πράγμα.

----------


## μαρκελα

Καλημέρα Νίκο,
η μόνη αλήθεια και λύση τελικά και για το άγχος και για τις αρρυθμίες-σωματικό σύμπτωμα του άγχους-και για όλα τα 
ψυχολογικά προβλήματα είναι, να βρούμε άκρη στα προβλήματά μας, γιατί άκρη υπάρχει σίγουρα, αρκεί να θέλουμε να 
την δούμε και με όποιο κόστος, αν θέλουμε έτσι νάχουμε ένα σταθερό και μόνιμο αποτέλεσμα για ψυχική και σωματική υγεία.

Οι περισσότεροι ωστόσο επιμένουν να επιλέγουν, την εύκολη μέθοδο της φαρμακευτικής αγωγής, επειδή έχει 
επικρατήσει ότι είναι πιο άμεση κι οικονομική, αλλά δυστυχώς το πλέον σίγουρο είναι πως πρόκειται για προσωρινή 
αντιμετώπιση των συμπτωμάτων και σ' αρκετές περιπτώσεις με παρενέργειες, γεγονός που κάνει την θεραπεία να κουράζει 
και να διακόπτεται, τα συμπτώματα να ξαναεπιστρέφουν κι έτσι να δημιουργείται ένας φαύλος κύκλος αλλεξάρτησης.

Η ψυχοθεραπεία τώρα μπορεί ν' απαιτεί περισσότερη προσπάθεια και χρόνο, αλλά επειδή αντιμετωπίζει ριζικά τα 
όποια προβλήματα, το πλέον σημαντικό είναι ότι προσφέρει και συνολικά καλύτερη ποιότητα ζωής.

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Συμφωνω οτι η ψυχοθεραπεια ειναι η καταληλη θεραπεια για τετοια συμπτωματα αγχους!Βεβαια δεν κανει "μαγικα" μεσα σε λιγες επισκεψεις,θελει χρονο αρκετο,αλλα πιστευω οτι βοηθαει πολυ στην αντιμετοπιση ΟΛΩΝ των προβληματων της καθημερινοτητας αλλα δυστυχως κοστιζει αρκετα & αυτες τις εποχες ειναι "πολυτελεια" για καποιους....!

----------


## μαρκελα

> Συμφωνω οτι η ψυχοθεραπεια ειναι η καταληλη θεραπεια για τετοια συμπτωματα αγχους!Βεβαια δεν κανει "μαγικα" μεσα σε λιγες επισκεψεις,θελει χρονο αρκετο,αλλα πιστευω οτι βοηθαει πολυ στην αντιμετοπιση ΟΛΩΝ των προβληματων της καθημερινοτητας αλλα δυστυχως κοστιζει αρκετα & αυτες τις εποχες ειναι "πολυτελεια" για καποιους....!


ΡΑΝΗ μου είναι δώρο στον εαυτό μας, πίστεψέ με, γιατί βλέπεις την ζωή σου να μεταμορφώνεται σε κάθε της τομέα!!
Θεωρώ ότι αξίζει να διαθέσεις κάποια χρήματα, που ναι μεν είναι πολυτέλεια όπως το λες, αλλά το προσωπικό όφελος 
είναι σίγουρα πολύ περισσότερο!. Προϋποθέτει ωστόσο μια καλή έρευνα και για το κόστος, αλλά και για τον ειδικό.

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Κι εγω ετσι το ονομαζω,δωρο ζωης!!!!!Οταν γνωρισα την ψυχοθεραπεια για πρωτη φορα στη ζωη μου,αυτο ειπα!ΑΛΛΑ ειναι να πεσεις και στο σωστο ανθρωπο,πολυ βασικο!

----------


## Nicos70

ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΖΩ ΤΟ ΦΟΒΟ ΠΟΥ ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΕΙ ΤΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ

----------


## μαρκελα

> ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΖΩ ΤΟ ΦΟΒΟ ΠΟΥ ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΕΙ ΤΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ


Καλημέρα Νίκο,
δεν κατάλαβα τί έχεις δοκιμάσει. Αν εννοείς την ψυχοθεραπεία, σίγουρα σταδιακά αντιμετωπίζεται ο φόβος,
μόνο, που αντιμετωπίζονται και τα συμπτώματα, γιατί κι αυτά είναι εκδηλώσεις του φόβου. 
Δηλ. μάλλον νομίζεις ότι αντιμετωπίζεις τον φόβο αν εξακολουθείς νάχεις συμπτώματα.

----------


## Nicos70

πιθανόν ετσι να είναι όμως καπου παίζει και με τις πιθανότητες αν σκεφτείς οτι βλέπω ψυχολόγο πάνο από 2 χρόνια εχω παρακολουθησει πάμπολα σεμινάρια που έχουν να κάνουν με την αντιμετώπιση του αγχους κλπ κλπ κλπ και βλέπω πλέον οτι ολοι οι ψυχολόγοι ακουλουθούν κάποιες μεθόδους οι οποίες είναι κοινές για όλους δηλαδή σου λένε κάποια πράγματα και απο κει και πέρα είναι στο χέρι σου να την παλέψεις. Αρα πάιρνεις τα εργαλεία και κάνεις τη δουλειά μονος σου

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Συμφωνω,η ψυχοθεραπεια σου δειχνει τον δρομο,τον τροπο,την βοηθεια,την δουλεια ολη ομως την κανεις εσυ!Η φοβιες ομως δεν ειναι ολες ιδιες,για παραδειγμα,οταν σου χει συμβει ενα περιστατικο θανατου απο καρδια στην οικογενεια σου & καθε λιγο και λιγακι εχεις εκτος απ τις (καταραμενες!)αρρυθμιες και αλλες ενοχλησεις στην καρδια,τοτε η φοβια που σε πιανει ειναι πολυ πιο δυσκολη να αντιμετοπιστει απ οτι καποιες αλλες!

----------


## doan

LORA17 - NICOS70 σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για την απαντηση σας..ομως εχω βαλει ηδη πολλες φορες χολντερ(ειναι το τελευταιο που φοβαμαι) και φυσικα πηγα στη γιατρο για θυρωειδη εκανα εξετασεις τωρα που ειμαι εγκυος και οι τιμες προς το παρον ειναι πολυ καλες..γιαυτο δεν μου δινει ακομα το χαπι ξανα..
πηρα κουραγιο απολους σας γιατι δεν ειμαι ευτυχως η μονη..σημερα θα παω παλι στον καρδιολογο για τσεκ απ και χολντερ να μου πει τα μαντατα..θα μιλησει μετα και με την γυναικολογο(τελεια)και θα μου πουν το πορισμα..

βασανιζομαι παντως και φυσικα σας καταλαβαινω..ειδικα οταν μεινω ηρεμη να ξαπλωσω με ποιανουν τοσες πολλες που πιστευω πως θα μεινω..κουραγιο παιδια μου..!!τι αλλο να κανουμε..υγεια και τιποτα αλλο!!

----------


## Perivoitos

Καλησπέρα κι από μένα .... νιώθω χάλια γιατί χθες πήγα στον Καρδιολόγο μετά από έντονο άγχος τρίπλεξ και καρδιογράφημα μια χαρά αλλά 112 παλμούς και 160/100 πίεση προφανώς με έπιασε η κρίση πανικού εκεί. Από σήμερα και για μια εβδομάδα πρέπει να μετράω την πίεση μου πρωί βράδυ, το άσχημο είναι ότι όταν πάω να βάλω το πιεσόμετρο με πιάνει πάλι η κρίση ....

----------


## μαρκελα

> Καλησπέρα κι από μένα .... νιώθω χάλια γιατί χθες πήγα στον Καρδιολόγο μετά από έντονο άγχος τρίπλεξ και καρδιογράφημα μια χαρά αλλά 112 παλμούς και 160/100 πίεση προφανώς με έπιασε η κρίση πανικού εκεί. Από σήμερα και για μια εβδομάδα πρέπει να μετράω την πίεση μου πρωί βράδυ, το άσχημο είναι ότι όταν πάω να βάλω το πιεσόμετρο με πιάνει πάλι η κρίση ....


γειά σου Περιβόητε, 
με αλλαγή του τρόπου σκέψης σιγά-σιγά αντιμετωπίζονται σχεδόν όλα, γιατί η σκέψη ευθύνεται για το οποιοδήποτε συναίσθημα!
Ο πανικός είναι έντονο άγχος κι η σκέψη προηγείται της κρίσης, άρα αυτό που χρειάζεται να κάνεις είναι να σταματάς την σκέψη 
που σε αγχώνει υπερβολικά για να ελέγχεις έτσι το συναίσθημα. :)

----------


## LORA17

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ....ΤΟΣΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΕΧΩ ΕΝΟΧΛΗΣΕΙΣ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΑ.ΑΛΛΑ ΟΧΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΝΤΟΝΑ.
ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΟΤΙ STO HOLTER ΠΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΤΥΧΕ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΠΙΑΣΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ,ΚΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΤΟ HOLTER ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΕΓΓΡΑΨΕ ΚΑΤΙ.
ΜΗΠΩΣ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΩ ΠΑΛΙ HOLTER?ΕΝΝΟΩ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΑΦΗΣΩ ΕΤΣΙ?ΜΗΠΩΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΕΙ Ο ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΟΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ?
ΜΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΟΛΛΗΣΕΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΙΔΕΑ...ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΒΓΑΛΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΟΥ....

----------


## POP

> ΠΑΙΔΙΑ....ΤΟΣΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΕΧΩ ΕΝΟΧΛΗΣΕΙΣ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΑ.ΑΛΛΑ ΟΧΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΝΤΟΝΑ.
> ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΟΤΙ STO HOLTER ΠΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΤΥΧΕ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΠΙΑΣΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ,ΚΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΤΟ HOLTER ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΕΓΓΡΑΨΕ ΚΑΤΙ.
> ΜΗΠΩΣ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΩ ΠΑΛΙ HOLTER?ΕΝΝΟΩ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΑΦΗΣΩ ΕΤΣΙ?ΜΗΠΩΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΕΙ Ο ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΟΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ?
> ΜΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΟΛΛΗΣΕΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΙΔΕΑ...ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΒΓΑΛΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΟΥ....


Σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα.Εγω εβαλα μεχρι τωρα 3 φορες χολτερ με διαφορα 3 χρονια το καθενα.Στα πρωτα 2 δεν επιασε τιποτα,στο τελευταιο ομως παρακαλαγα να πιασει και επιασε 30.Το αποτελεσμα ομως ηταν ακριβως το ιδιο.Ο,τι μου ελεγε ο γιατρος πριν μου ειπε και μετα.ΑΓΧΟΣ κ.τ.λ.Επειδη ομως σε καταλαβαινω και δεν προκειται να σου φυγει η ιδεα διαφορετικα πηγαινε ξαναβαλε αλλα να ξερεις οτι ακομα και να πιασει καποιες εκτακτες δεν θα δοθει λυση αν δεν φυγει απο το μυαλο σου.Εγω παιρνω μισο χαπακι την ημερα για τις αρρυθμιες,σταματανε και μολις σταματανε για λιγες μερες λεω τι εγινε τωρα?
Και τσουπ ξαναρχονται!Γιαυτο σου λεω...στο μυαλο πρεπει να βαλουμε χολτερ...τουλαχιστον εγω.

----------


## LORA17

Σ'ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ!
ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΕΙΧΑ 5 ΜΕΡΕΣ...ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΕΠΙΑΝΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΟΛΥ ΛΙΓΟ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΤΗ ΜΕΡΑ...ΣΟΥ ΛΕΩ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΚΑΘΟΥΛΟΥ.ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΣΟΥΠ ΜΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ...ΜΕ ΠΙΑΝΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΔΥΝΑΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΛΕΩ ΕΔΩ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΠΑΛΙ!ΑΝΤΕ ΠΑΛΙ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ...ΟΧΙ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΜΕ ΞΕΧΝΑΓΕ!ΕΒΑΛΑ ΧΟΛΤΕΡ ΤΟΝ ΝΟΕΜΒΡΙΟ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΛΙΓΟΣ ΚΑΙΡΟΣ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΛΟΓΗΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΤΑΜΕΙΟ!...ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ Η' ΚΑΙ ΣΕΠΤΕΜΒΡΗ!ΑΠΛΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΜΕ ΠΙΑΝΕΙ..ΑΡΧΙΖΩ ΠΑΛΙ ΚΑΙ ΦΤΙΑΧΝΩ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΜΑΥΛΟ ΜΟΥ ΣΕΝΑΡΙΑ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ...ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΡΑΜΑ Η ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ.ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ!

----------


## anton76

δοξαζω το θεο που βρηκα αυτο το φορουμ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

βασανιζομαι απο εκτακτες που πανε και ερχονται χρονια.

σημερα πρωτη φορα στα χρονικα την τσακωσε η καρδιολογος στο καρδιογραφημα

ειναι λεει ακινδυνη κοιλιακη εκτακτη

βεβαια βρηκε μικρες ανεπαρκειες σε 2 βαλβιδες και λεει οτι εκει οφειλονται και το αγχος τις χειροτερευει.
εφυγα απο κει νομιζοντας οτι ειμαι η μοναδικη στα χρονικα.

εχω παει σε 4-5 καρδιολογους και ολοι λενε οτι δεν ειναι τιποτα . δεν μπορω ομως να το χωνεψω.

----------


## palladios

Χαιρετώ όλους σας στο φόρουμ.Υποφέρω κι εγώ από έκτακτες συστολές.Και από μικρός. Από τα 15 μου, έχω υπερκοιλιακές ταχυκαρδίες.Έχω κάνει όλες τις εξετάσεις που αναφέρετε όλοι σας ,είμαι κατάγερος, μου λένε οι γιατροί, και πρότεινε ο γιατρός να πάρω ISOPTIN χωρίς να είναι σίγουρο ότι θα με καλύψει.Τελευταία όμως ο καρδιολόγος μου , πρότεινε να κάνω μια καυτηρίαση.Γλυτώνεις μια και καλή,μου λέει.Υπάρχει όμως μια πιθανότητα να καυτηριαστεί παραπάνω και να χρειαστεί βηματοδότης.Είμαι πολύ νέος ακόμα 48χρ. για ενα τέτοιο πράγμα.Ξέρετε εσείς κάτι τέτοιο?Α....την καυτηρίαση την κάνει ειδικός αρρυθμιολόγος!

----------


## SpiralStaircase

Μήπως είναι καλύτερα να ρωτίσεις τον γιατρό σου ώστε να σου δώσει κάποιο χάπι τύπου Inderal tenormin, ώστε να σου μειωθούν οι ταχυκαρδίες. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι με τον καυτηριασμό, μπαίνεις σε μεγάλους μπελάδες, ειδικά αν μετά χρειαστεί και βηματοδότης όπως λες. Φυσικά δεν είμαι γιατρός , ούτε γνώσεις ιατρικής έχω, απλά και εγώ είχα ταλαιπωρηθει με ταχυκαρδίες και έκτακτες συστολές, και ο γιατρός μου, μου έδωσε να περνω μια πολύ μικρή δόση tenormin. Από τότε δεν με ξαναενόχλησαν. Εγώ είμαι 35 χρ.

----------


## LORA17

ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΙ ΠΗΓΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΡΕΞΙΜΟ,ΚΑΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΤΡΕΧΕ 20ΛΕΠΤΑ...ΜΕ ΕΠΙΑΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ''ΚΕΝΟ'' ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΑ ΦΟΒΗΘΗΚΑ!ΑΠΟ ΤΟΤΕ ΜΕ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΙΑΣΕΙ ΑΛΛΕΣ 2 ΦΟΡΕΣ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΟΔΕΥΕΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΤΑΧΥΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΤΟΥ 3ΛΕΠΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΕΛΑΦΡΑ ΖΑΛΗ...ΤΙ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ???ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΕΤΑΙ!:(

----------


## Nicos70

το κενό σου Λορα ηταν εκτακτη , τα υπολοιπα ήταν φόβος το έχω πάθει άπειρες φορές εγω σταμάτησα το γυμναστήριο γιατί κόντεψα να λιποθυμίσω απο τον φόβο μου οταν μ εποιασε μουδιασα , ενιωθα οτι θα πεθάνω και εφυγα πανικόβλητος για τα επειγοντα οπου πήγα και δεν μου βρήκαν τίποτα .

----------


## LORA17

Το καταλαβα οτι ηταν εκτακτη,απλα ο φοβος ειναι μεγαλυτερος οταν σε πιανει κατα τη διαρκεια της ασκησης...φοβηθηκα πολυ.Οχι γιατι δεν ξερω τι μπορει να ειναι,αλλα γιατι απλα δεν συνηθιζεται.ευτυχως που υπαρχεται εσεις και τα λεω καπου...και βγαινουν απο μεσα μου!χθες το βραδυ πηγα για φαγητο και επειδη εκανε κρυο και ημουν με κοντομανικο...οταν βγηκα απο το αμαξι και κρυωσα με επιασε κατευθειαν παλι.Το συμπερασμα ειναι οτι με πιανει και οταν εκτειθεμαι αποτομα σε κρυο...σ'ευχαριστω νικο!

----------


## Nicos70

τιποτα Λορα γι αυτό υπάρχει το φορουμ να τα λέμε μεταξύ μας και να μην πριζουμε αλλο τους γύρω μας.

----------


## POP

> ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΙ ΠΗΓΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΡΕΞΙΜΟ,ΚΑΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΤΡΕΧΕ 20ΛΕΠΤΑ...ΜΕ ΕΠΙΑΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ''ΚΕΝΟ'' ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΑ ΦΟΒΗΘΗΚΑ!ΑΠΟ ΤΟΤΕ ΜΕ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΙΑΣΕΙ ΑΛΛΕΣ 2 ΦΟΡΕΣ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΟΔΕΥΕΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΤΑΧΥΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΤΟΥ 3ΛΕΠΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΕΛΑΦΡΑ ΖΑΛΗ...ΤΙ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ???ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΕΤΑΙ!:(


LORA ΕΧΩ ΚΑΙ ΓΩ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ..ΚΕΝΟ,ΤΑΧΥΚΑΡΔΙ ,ΖΑΛΗ...ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΣΥΝΗΘΙΣΩ.ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΠΡΩΙ ΠΡΩΙ ΜΕ ΕΠΙΑΣΕ 2 ΦΟΡΕΣ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΣΥΝΕΧΟΜΕΝΕΣ.ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΧΑΛΑΣΕ ΟΛΗ Η ΔΙΑΘΕΣΗ,ΕΠΑΝΗΛΘΕ Ο ΦΟΒΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΠΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΜΕ ΞΑΝΑΠΙΑΣΕΙ.ΕΧΩ ΓΥΡΙΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΓΩ ΠΟΛΛΟΥΣ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΑΡΌΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΕΛΕΓΞΩ.

----------


## μαρκελα

> LORA ΕΧΩ ΚΑΙ ΓΩ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ..ΚΕΝΟ,ΤΑΧΥΚΑΡΔΙ ,ΖΑΛΗ...ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΣΥΝΗΘΙΣΩ.ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΠΡΩΙ ΠΡΩΙ ΜΕ ΕΠΙΑΣΕ 2 ΦΟΡΕΣ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΣΥΝΕΧΟΜΕΝΕΣ.ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΧΑΛΑΣΕ ΟΛΗ Η ΔΙΑΘΕΣΗ,ΕΠΑΝΗΛΘΕ Ο ΦΟΒΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΠΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΜΕ ΞΑΝΑΠΙΑΣΕΙ.ΕΧΩ ΓΥΡΙΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΓΩ ΠΟΛΛΟΥΣ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΑΡΌΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΕΛΕΓΞΩ.



γειά σου POP, η συνεργασία μ' έναν ειδικό ψυχικής υγείας θα βοηθούσε αποτελεσματικά στην αντιμετώπιση αυτών των συμπτωμάτων 
που είναι αποτέλεσμα όχι φόβου, αλλά φοβίας, που είναι διαταραχή του άγχους, γιατί μόνο έτσι θα έφτανε στην γενεσιουργό αιτία τους. 
Αυτό σου το λέω από προσωπική εμπειρία. Είναι κρίμα συνεχώς να βασανίζεσαι, ενώ υπάρχει λύση!! :)

----------


## μαρκελα

> LORA ΕΧΩ ΚΑΙ ΓΩ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ.. ΚΕΝΟ, ΤΑΧΥΚΑΡΔΙΑ, ΖΑΛΗ...ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΣΥΝΗΘΙΣΩ.ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΠΡΩΙ ΠΡΩΙ ΜΕ ΕΠΙΑΣΕ 2 ΦΟΡΕΣ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΣΥΝΕΧΟΜΕΝΕΣ.ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΧΑΛΑΣΕ ΟΛΗ Η ΔΙΑΘΕΣΗ, ΕΠΑΝΗΛΘΕ Ο ΦΟΒΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΠΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΜΕ ΞΑΝΑΠΙΑΣΕΙ.ΕΧΩ ΓΥΡΙΣΕΙ 
> ΚΑΙ ΓΩ ΠΟΛΛΟΥΣ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΑΡΌΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΕΛΕΓΞΩ.



γειά σου POP, η συνεργασία μ' έναν ειδικό ψυχικής υγείας θα βοηθούσε αποτελεσματικά στην αντιμετώπιση αυτών των συμπτωμάτων 
που είναι αποτέλεσμα όχι φόβου, αλλά φοβίας, που είναι διαταραχή του άγχους, γιατί μόνο έτσι θα έφτανε στην γενεσιουργό αιτία τους. 
Αυτό σου το λέω από προσωπική εμπειρία. Είναι κρίμα συνεχώς να βασανίζεσαι, ενώ υπάρχει λύση!! :)

----------


## POP

> γειά σου POP, η συνεργασία μ' έναν ειδικό ψυχικής υγείας θα βοηθούσε αποτελεσματικά στην αντιμετώπιση αυτών των συμπτωμάτων 
> που είναι αποτέλεσμα όχι φόβου, αλλά φοβίας, που είναι διαταραχή του άγχους, γιατί μόνο έτσι θα έφτανε στην γενεσιουργό αιτία τους. 
> Αυτό σου το λέω από προσωπική εμπειρία. Είναι κρίμα συνεχώς να βασανίζεσαι, ενώ υπάρχει λύση!! :)


Σε ευχαριστώ Μαρκέλα για την απάντηση!Η αλήθεια είναι ότι έκανα ψυχοθεραπεία για πολύ καιρό και μου έκανε καλό αλλά τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια λόγω οικονομικών προβλημάτων δεν μπορώ να συνεχίσω.Πηγαίνω μια φορά το εξάμηνο αλλά δεν έχει κανένα αποτέλεσμα έτσι.Πήγα και την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα και μου είπε να πάρω inderal,πήρα 1/4 του χαπιού και έκανα 2 μέρες να συνέλθω.Κοιμόμουν συνέχεια,ζαλιζόμουν και γενικά δεν μου πήγε και τόσο καλά.Και οι αρρυθμίες κανονικά.Τώρα θα της τηλεφωνήσω να δούμε τι θα γίνει..
Καλημέρα σε όλους και χρόνια πολλά σε όσους γιορτάζουν σήμερα!

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Γεια σου pop!Καποτε πηρα & εγω inderal αλλα δεν ειδα καμια διαφορα με τις αρρυθμιες....τι να πω,ισως καποιους τους πιανει.Βασικα εγω οτι χαπι πηρα για αρρυθμιες,δεν εκανε κατι.....ειναι μαρτυριο,το ξερω!

----------


## POP

> Γεια σου pop!Καποτε πηρα & εγω inderal αλλα δεν ειδα καμια διαφορα με τις αρρυθμιες....τι να πω,ισως καποιους τους πιανει.Βασικα εγω οτι χαπι πηρα για αρρυθμιες,δεν εκανε κατι.....ειναι μαρτυριο,το ξερω!


ΠΑΝΗ γειασου!Πηρα σημερα τηλεφωνο τον καρδιολογο και του ειπα για τα inderal που μου εδωσε η ψυχιατρος και μου ειπε οτι δεν κανουν κατι στις αρρυθμιες και στις εκτακτες.Ειναι για τις ταχυκαρδιες και προκαλουν βραδυκαρδια.Καιν αν εχεις σχετικα φυσιολογικους σφυγμους δεν μπορεις να παρεις τα ποδια σου.Κατι τετοιο επαθα και γω.Δεν μας φτανει η ταλαιπωρια μας εχουμε και τους γιατρους που διαφωνουν και μεις ειμαστε στη μεση και δεν ξερουμε τι να κανουμε!Αμαν πια!Εγω εχω φτασει να κανω και "γενεθλια" στην πρωτη μου αρρυθμία.11/05/1989! Εκλεισα αισιως τα 23!Θα μου πεις τοσα χρονια και δεν επαθες κατι..Ναι αλλα οσο παει και χειροτερευει!

----------


## doan

καλημερα..δεν ξερω αν με θυμαστε εχω ξαναγραψει..τελικα το τελευταιο χολντερ πριν απο 15 μερες κατεγραψε 16500 αρρυθμιες...σουπερ τι να πω..οποτε αρχισα το lopressor λογω εγκυμοσυνης ειναι ελαφρυ..αλλα ενταξει δεν βλεπω να με καλυπτει και απολυτα.τι να πω εχω αρχισει να φοβαμαι..τι θα παθω βρε παιδια με τοσες πολλες??μου ειπε και μενα για επεμβαση με καφτιριασμο αλλα δεν θελω φοβαμαι..εχετε ξανακουσει τοσες πολλες????

----------


## LORA17

doan....βεβαιως θυμαμαι οτι εχεις ξαναγραψει.Δυστυχως δεν ξερω να σου απαντησω,δεν μου εχει τυχει.Εγω οταν εβαλα χολτερ δεν ειχε καταγραψει καθολου εκτακτες φαντασου,γιατι πολυ απλα εμενα με πιανει οταν το θυμαται.Αλλα οταν το θυμαται το θυμαται καλα!Ελπιζω να βρεθει καποιος να σου απαντησει!Παντως εισαι ενα παραδειγμα για να καταλαβουμε οτι δεν ειναι κατι σημαντικο...και δεν παθαινουμε τιποτα.Να εισαι καλα και εσυ και το μωρακι σου,και ολα καλα θα πανε!Μπορει να ειναι και λογο αγχους με την εγκυμοσυνη....μηπως και απο τισ ορμονες?δεν ξερω τι να πω!ηρεμησε και να σκεφτεσαι θετικα!Νομιζω καποιοε ειχε γραψει μεσα εδω στο φορουμ οτι ο γιατρος στο χολτερ ειχε βρει πολλες εκτακτες...αλλα δεν θυμαμαι ποιος!Ας απαντησει οταν το δει για να ηρεμησει και η doan!

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

doan μου ηρεμισε!Φυσικα & υπαρχουν ατομα με τοσες πολλες αρρυθμιες,καποιοι τις νιωθουν & καποιοι οχι!Εμεις δυστυχως ειμαστε στους πρωτους!Εχω περασει δυσκολες στιγμες μ αυτες τις καταραμενες τις αρρυθμιες απο τοτε που ηρθαν στη ζωη μου & σε καταλαβαινω!!Φοβιζουν πολυ.....οι γιατροι ομως λενε οτι δεν θα παθουμε κατι κακο απ αυτες,καποιες φορες το πιστευω & καποιες απ την απελπισια μου νομιζω οτι δεν ειναι ετσι......εσυ κοιτα να εχεις το μυαλο σου στο νινι σου & ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα!!Εχω & εγω δυο!

----------


## Greca

Frei μπορείς να μου στείλεις στοιχεία της ψυχοθεραπεύτριας που πήγες?




> Σηκωνομουν το πρωι με τρελες αρρυθμίες, με αγχος που ηθελα να βαλω τα κλαματα, πανικό σχεδον, καθε μερα επι ενα χρονο και βαλε. Ειχα ζαλαδες απιστευτες οταν με επιανε στην δουλεια και συνεχεια νομιζα οτι κατι ασχημο γινεται και ειναι σαν διαισθηση. Επαθα μεγαλο σοκ. Μεχρι που πηγα στην ψυχοθεραπευτρια. Ακομα το εχω αλλα πολυ σπανια. Φαντασου οτι ακομα και τωρα που παω και μου κανει κατι νευροφυτικες ασκησεις, παρολο που αισθανομαι ηρεμη, αρχιζω και κλαιω. Εχω μαζεψει παρα παρα πολλα! Οσον αφορα τον ψυχοθεραπευτη δεν μπορω να σου πω τι να προσεξεις. Το μονο που μπορω να σου πω ειναι να προσεξεις να σου ταιριαζει σαν χαρακτηρας και να μην μεινεις καπου που δεν θα εισαι ευχαριστημενος!

----------


## LORA17

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ,ΕΚΑΝΑ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΑΙΜΑΤΟΣ ΕΧΘΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΑΙΜΟΠΕΤΑΛΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΟΡΙΟ 141000.ΟΙ ΦΥΣΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΟΙ ΔΕΙΚΤΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ 140000-440000.
ΣΥΚΓΡΙΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΠΡΟΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΕΣ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΕΣΜΕΝΑ.ΠΑΝΤΑ ΗΤΑΝ 270000-271000.. ..ΤΙ ΛΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ??ΜΗΠΩΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΕΚΤΑΚΤΕΣ?

----------


## doan

LORA17 ΚΑΙ ΡΑΝΗ ειστε πολυ γλυκιες και σας ευχαριστω πολυ για τα λογια και το κουραγιο σας..πραγματικα..ρανη να χαιρεσαι τα παιδακια σου και lora δεν ξερω αν εχεις..να ειστε παντα καλα και ευχομαι απτη συζητηση εδω μεσα να βγει κατι καλο..γενικα για ολους..
καλη μου τις αρρυθμιες δεν τις απεκτησα με την εγκυμοσυνη..τις ειχα ανακαλυψει λιγους μηνες πριν..ενιωθα διάφορα και δυσφορία αλλα δεν ειχα παει σε γιατρο μεχρι που πηγα και ψιλοφρικαρα..
με την εγκυμοσυνη η κατασταση γινετε λιγο πιο δυσκολη αλλα θα κανω υπομονη και δεν θελω τιποτα παρα ενα γερο μωρακι!!και ειδικα σαυτη την εγκυμοσυνη μεχει φαει η ανησυχια να ειναι καλα και τιποτα αλλο..
κοριτσια μου εδω ειμαι σε οτι με χρειαστειτε...

----------


## predator

Διαβαζοντας αυτο το θεμα,εκανα μια τρομαχτικη επιστροφη σε σελιδες καρδιολογιας,αναζητοντας συμπτωματα κλπ κλπ.Ολες αυτες οι πραξεις αναμφιβολα εμπεριεχουν εναν εντονο καταναγκασμο.Ταλαιπωριομο ν 1 χρονο με τετοιες ιδεες,τωρα δεν μου εχουν φυγει τελειως για να ειμαι ειλικρινης,αλλα το σιγουρο ειναι οτι εχω βρει τον απολυτο μηχανισμο ψυχικης αμυνας σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις.Η λυση ειναι απλη απλα αδιαφορεις για την καρδια,δεν υπαρχει αλλη λυση ουτε χαπια ουτε καθημερινες επισκεψεις σε καρδιολογους,διοτι το μονο που καταφερνει καποιος ειναι να δινει την απαντηση στον ψυχαναγκασμο οπως ειπε ενας φιλος σε ενα προηγουμενο μηνυμα,εναν φαυλο κυκλο δηλαδη.Φιλικη συμβουλη,το να παιρνει καποιος φαρμακα για την καρδια οπως ιντεραλ η τενορμιν σε μια ηλικια των 20 χρονων και ιδιαιτερα οταν δεν υπαρχει καποιο ουσιαστικο προβλημα υγειας(πλην της ψυχικης)το μονο που προκαλει ειναι:μια ψευδη αισθηση ασφαλειας που βοηθα στην φοβια να υποβοσκει και δευτερο σε καταχρηση,που ειναι σιγουρα ακομα πιο καταστρεπτικο απο το αγχος.Σκεφτειτε δηλαδη ολοι αυτοι που εχουν αγχος ε τη καρδια να εχουν και μια διεγνωσμενη καρδιοπαθεια....ΘΑ ΦΟΥΝΤΑΡΟΥΝ ΣΤΑ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ

----------


## Nicos70

τι εννοεις predator?

----------


## μυρτω93

ποτε θα σταματησουν οι εκτακτες?προσπαθω να της διαχειριστω και πλεον δεν τρεχω στα νοσοκομεια αλλα ο φοβος παραμενει!τωρα νιωθω και τσιμπηματακια στη καρδια...ψαχνω στο google μηπως βρω ποια ειναι η αιτια τους αλλα πιο πολυ τρομαζω οταν πεφτω σε σελιδες καρδιολογων που λενε οτι ακομα και νεαρα υγιη άτομα μπορει να πεθανουν αν οι συστολες ειναι πολλες. εμενα οι καρδιολογοι, μου ειπαν παντως να μην ανυσηχω και ετσι προσπαθω να το παλεψω..

----------


## Nicos70

Μυρτώ κανένας απο τους καρδιολόγους που έχω επισκευτεί και πιστεψε με είναι πανω απο 10 δεν μου είπε οτι υπάρχει φόβος να πεθάνεις απο εκτακτες αν δεν έχεις κάποιο σοβαρό πρόβλημα καρδιάς πέρα από τις εκτακτες. Μην διαβάζεις οτι ναναι από το ιντερνετ

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Συμφωνω!Εγω εχω μεγαλο θεμα με τα ψυχοσωματικα,ειδικα με τις αρρυθμιες & γενικα ενοχλησεις στην καρδια,ΑΛΛΑ κι εμενα κανενας απ ΟΛΟΥΣ αυτους που χω παει(καρδιολογους)δεν μου εχει πει οτι θα παθω κακο απ τις αρρυθμιες!Το ιντερνετ μην το ψαχνεις,στο λεω απο εμπειρια,μπορει να σε τρελανει με ολα αυτα που θα διαβασεις!

----------


## μυρτω93

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ!η βοηθεια σας καθε φορα ειναι κατι παραπανω απο πολυτιμη! με βοηθατε να ηρεμησω και να μην σκεφτομαι αρνητικα!

----------


## Karol

> οταν σταματησετε να πηγαινετε στον γιατρο,τοτε θα φυγουν και οι ανασφαλειες!θα περνανε οι μερες κ θα βλεπετε οτι δεν θα παθετε καμια ανακοπη,κανενα εμφραγμα κ τοτε θα διαπιστωσετε οτι ολα ειναι στο μυαλο!
> 
> αν σκεφτομαστε συνεχως ωχ θα παθει κατι η καρδια μου,τοτε θα νιωσουμε ταχυπαλμια..απλη αυθυποβολη!αν φοβηθω οτι θα ζαλιστω...θα ζαλιστω!
> αν αντιληφθητε οτι ολα αυτα τα προκαλει το μυαλο,ειναι η αρχη της θεραπειας..
> πρωην παθουσα για οσους δεν με ξερουν.


αν νιωθεις συνεχιεια επι 2 μηνες καθε μερα πως θα πεθανεις τοσο εντονα που κανεις αυθυποβολη , πιστευεις πως ειναι εφικτο?

----------


## haidy

> καλημερα..δεν ξερω αν με θυμαστε εχω ξαναγραψει..τελικα το τελευταιο χολντερ πριν απο 15 μερες κατεγραψε 16500 αρρυθμιες...σουπερ τι να πω..οποτε αρχισα το lopressor λογω εγκυμοσυνης ειναι ελαφρυ..αλλα ενταξει δεν βλεπω να με καλυπτει και απολυτα.τι να πω εχω αρχισει να φοβαμαι..τι θα παθω βρε παιδια με τοσες πολλες??μου ειπε και μενα για επεμβαση με καφτιριασμο αλλα δεν θελω φοβαμαι..εχετε ξανακουσει τοσες πολλες????


γεια σου εχω κανει αυτον τον καυτηριασμο πριν 6 χρονια...μαγνησιο παιρνεις?

----------


## predator

Eγω συχνα νιωθω,στο σωμα μου,κυριος στη κοιλια και στις γαμπες,χτυπηματα,σαν τρεμουλο οχι ομως τοσο γρηγορο.Παντως το θεμα ειναι οτι μολις ξαπλωσω νιωθω το σωμα μου να παιζει σαν να κουνιεται το κρεβατι.Σημερα ενω καθομουνα στη καρεκλα,ενιωσα στην αριστερη ωμοπλατη,3 ξαφνικους χτυπους,νομιζω οτι ειναι της καρδιας,δεν ξερω,ρωτησα ενα καρδιολογο που μου ειπε οτι ειναι σχεδον απιθανο να συνεβει κατι τετοιο,γνωριζοντας βεβαια και το ιστορικο μου,μου ειπε οτι ειναι πιθανο να προξενηθηκε -αν συνεβει- λογω αγχους.Και για να κανω την κλασικη ερωτηση,υπαρχει καποιος αλλος που να εχει αντιληφθει κατι αντιστοιχο στο σωμα του?Το περιεργο της υποθεσης ειναι οτι,δεν ενιωσα κατι στο στηθος,απλα στην ωμοπλατη τρεις εντονους ξαφνικους χτυπους,μετρησα τους παλμους,κλασικα αν αντιληφθω κατι,ειδα οτι ηταν σχετικα εντονοι,οχι βεβαια ταχυκαρδια,αλλα δεν ηταν αριθμοι.

----------


## MARIAVAS

ΝΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΝΙΩΣΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΙΧΟ ΣΤΗ ΚΟΙΛΙΑ ΚΑΙ 2-3 ΦΟΡΕΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΔΕΞΙΑ ΩΜΟΠΛΑΤΗ.ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ ΔΛΔ ΠΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ ΔΕΞΙΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΡΙΣΤΕΡΗ ΔΕ ΤΗ ΓΛΙΤΩΝΑ ΤΗ ΚΡΙΣΗ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥ.ΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΝΟΣΟΚΟΜΑ ΦΙΛΗ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΣΥΖΗΤΟΥΣΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΥΙΚΕΣ ΣΥΣΠΑΣΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΣΠΡΟΚΑΛΟΥΝΑΤΙ ΕΙΤΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ ΕΙΤΕ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΚΙΝΗΣΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗ ΔΙΑΡΚΕΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΗΜΕΡΑΣ

----------


## Karol

ta niwthw sunexia katw apo to deksi sththos! Plaka exoun...:P den ta fovamai!! den m kanei na exei na kanei me palmous!!!

----------


## Karol

Αν μας διαβαιβεωνε καποιος πως η καρδια μας δεν θα σταματησει ποτε και θα χτυπαει και θα ζουμε για παντα θα σας ελεγα εγω για ποτε θα εφαφανιζονταν επιτοπου ΟΛΑ!!!!!!!

----------


## Deleted-member280916

> Αν μας διαβαιβεωνε καποιος πως η καρδια μας δεν θα σταματησει ποτε και θα χτυπαει και θα ζουμε για παντα θα σας ελεγα εγω για ποτε θα εφαφανιζονταν επιτοπου ΟΛΑ!!!!!!!


αν εκανε μια και μοναδικη εξαιρεση η φυση απο ολα τα εμβια οντα . και ελεγε η καρδια της καρολ δεν θα σταματησει ποτε. πιστευεις οτι ολα τα προβληματα σου θα ειχαν λυθει ?

----------


## Καλλιόπη49

Γεια σας παιδιά.Είμαι 49 χρονών και μου αρχίσανε οι ταχυπαλμίες από τα 19 και στα 35 εμφανίστηκαν οι αρρυθμίες.Εδώ και ένα χρόνο με interal που το παίρνω 15-20 χρόνια μου πρόσθεσε ο γιατρός και το sotalol.Για ένα χρόνο περίπου ήμουνα καλά και εδώ και 4 μέρες περιμένω ότι θα πεθάνω....Τι γνώμη έχετε για το sotalol και για τα zanax επίσης που τα παίρνω 15 χρόνια?Τα αποτελέσματα του holter βγήκαν σήμερα με πολλές έκτακτες κοιλιακές και κολπικές.Μήπως παίζει ρόλο που ο ψυχιατρός μου εδώ και 3 μήνες μου έκοψε τα zanax και μου έδωσε τα traxenn των 20mg?

----------


## dupakos

Χαιρετω την "παρεα"... :) Εγω ειμαι 54 και πριν μια βδομαδα αρχισα να εχω εκτακτες (η αρρυθμια ?!) ΜΟΝΟ οταν καταπινω !!!
ΚΑΘΕ φορα που καταπινω .Οι καρδιολογοι δεν μπορουν να εικασουν κατι.Εκανα triplex.Μου ειπαν (και προγραμματισα) να κανω Holder 
και γαστροσκοπηση . Εχει καποιος απο εσας αντιμετωπισει παρομοιο προβλημα ? Ευχαριστω

----------


## thetida

Έχω ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Διαβάζοντας τις εμπειρίες όλων σας με βοήθησε πάρα πολύ στο να το ξεπεράσω σιγά σιγά. 'Οταν με πιάνει απλά δεν φοβάμαι πλέον. Αφού όλοι μας λίγο πολύ έχουμε πάει σε ένα σωρό καρδιολόγους και όλοι μας είπαν ότι δεν έχουμε τίποτα και οφείλονται όλα στο άγχος μας δεν βρίσκω το λόγο να επιβαρύνουμε το εαυτό μας με τέτοιες σκέψεις. Εγώ γυμνάζομαι πολύ και σε καθημερινή βάση, συχνά πυκνά θα με πιάσουν και κατά την άθληση δεν έχω αίσθημα δύσπνοιας ζαλάδας ή κάτι τέτοιο απλά άλλοτε χάνω έναν χτύπο άλλοτε στους 5 χτύπους π.χ ο 5ος είναι πιο αδύναμος... Όλοι οι καρδιολόγοι που με εξέτασαν μου είπαν ότι όλες οι καρδιές έχουν έκτακτες και πρώιμες.... είναι φυσιολογικό. Και ειδικά σε περίοδο άγχους...

----------


## Μαρακι

Καλησπέρα! Μηπως μπορεις να μου πεις και εμενα σε ποιον ψυχοθεραπευτη πηγαινεις?? Θελω να βρω και εγω τον "ανθρωπο" μου αλλα δεν τα εχω καταφερει ακομη...

----------


## thetida

Μαράκι σε μένα αναφέρεσαι? Γιατί εγώ δεν έχω πάει σε ψυχοθεραπευτή...

----------


## vangelis

geia sas eimai neos edo. eixa pathei krisi panikou prin 4 ores ke exo arrithmies edo ke 4 ores einai auto fisiologiko?? exo to aisthima tou oti stamata i kardia gia miso me 1 deuterolepto kai ksanapernei mpros me ena dinato xtipo. sas parakalo apantiste mou.

----------


## Greca

Vangeli μην φοβάσαι...δεν θα πάθεις τίποτα με την καρδιά σου. Το συναίσθημα είναι απαίσιο και είναι λογικό να φοβάσαι πολύ. Προσπάθησε να μη σε τρομάζει το γεγονός της αρρυθμίας...θα σου πάρει πολύ χρόνο και κόπο να το συνηδητοποιήσεις και να αρχίζεις μόνος σου σιγά-σιγά να το ξεπερνάς. Πίστεψέ με ξεπερνιέται, αν όχι τελείως σε μεγάλο βαθμό...και κάποτε τελείως. Ό,τι θέλεις σχετικό από τα προσωπικά μου βιώματα στη διάθεσή σου.




> geia sas eimai neos edo. eixa pathei krisi panikou prin 4 ores ke exo arrithmies edo ke 4 ores einai auto fisiologiko?? exo to aisthima tou oti stamata i kardia gia miso me 1 deuterolepto kai ksanapernei mpros me ena dinato xtipo. sas parakalo apantiste mou.

----------


## trelokotsos

Κι εγώ το παθαίνω αυτό που λες ακριβώς. Δεν έχω καταφέρει να το αντιμετωπίσω. Έχω πάει άπειρες φορές σε καρδιολόγους έχω κάνει όλες τι εξετάσεις και πολλές φορές έχω πάει στο νοσοσκομείο την ώρα της κρίσης χωρίς να μου βρουν τίποτα. Παρόλα αυτά εξακολουθώ να το παθαίνω. Τι να πω, εγώ δεν είμαι πάντως και από τους πολύ αισιόδοξους του forum :) Μαλλον πρέπει να μάθουμε να ζούμε με αυτό.

----------


## chris31

Καλησπέρα κι απο μένα.Θα ήθελα κι εγώ να σας πω το πρόβλημα μου.Νομίζω οτι έτσι θα νιώσω λίγο καλύτερα μιας και αυτά που θα γράψω θα τα διαβάσουν άτομα που μπορούν να με καταλάβουν.¨Οχι για κανέναν άλλο λόγο αλλά γιατί μπορεί να έχετε παρόμοιες εμπειρίες.Δουλεύω αρκετά χρόνια σε μια τράπεζα.Τον τελευταίο χρόνο όμως άλλαξαν πολύ οι συνθήκες δουλειάς μου προς το χειρότερο και πλέον έχω διάφορα θεματάκια.Έχει συσωρευτεί πάρα πολύ πίεση και νομίζω οτι πλέον ξεχύλισε.Ας τα πάρουμε απο την αρχή.Πριν κανά χρόνο μετά απο 2,3 βδομάδες έντονης πίεσης στη δουλειά,ένιωσα ένα πλάκωμα στη καρδιά την ώρα της δουλειάς.Κατευθείαν έφυγα για νοσοκομειο(ιδιωτικό) στο οποίο με ξετυνάξανε.Να μη ξεχάσω 2 ,3 μήνες πριν το περιστατικό είχα κάνει προληπτικά κόπωση και triplex.Ολα φυσιολογικά.Όλα φυσιολογικά και στο νοσοκομείο.Και μου κάνανε οτι εξετάσεις υπάρχουν.Μέχρι και ένα είδος αξονικής στη καρδιά.Αυτο που θέλω να πω είναι οτι δομικά η καρδιά μου δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα.Το θέμα είναι οτι απο το νοσοκομείο και μετά και μέχρι σήμερα με κάποιες περιόδους παύσης,νιώθω κάποια πράγματα.Νιώθω ώρες ώρες ένα κενό στο στήθος και το επόμενο δευτερόλεπτο έναν δυνατό χτύπο.Είναι αρρυθμίες.Επίσης στη δουλειά το μυαλό μου δουλεύει συνέχεια γύρω απο το αν θα πάθω κάτι σοβαρό.Νιώθω σφιξίματα στη πλάτη,στα πλευρά πολλες φορές σα να μαγκώνει το στόμα και άλλες φορές όταν κορυφώνεται αυτή η υπερδιέργεση να ξεκινά ένα κάψιμο απο το στομάχι και να μου δι΄νει μία δυνατή στο στήθος και να με ακινητοποιεί.Δεν μπορείται να φανταστείτε τρόμο.Συνήθως αυτά τα πετάγματα στο στήθος εντείνονται οταν έχω φάει και πάω να ξαπλώσω.Εκεί γίνεται χαμός.Όταν σηκώνομαι ρεύομαι και νιώθω καλύτερα.Νόμιζα οτι έχω πρόβλημα με το στομάχι.Πήγα έκανα γαστροσκόπηση τίποτα κι εκεί.Είχα πάει βέβαια σε περίοδο που δεν είχα τα συμπτώματα.Για να μην πολυλογώ άλλο επειδή 2 βδομάδες τώρα νιώθω τα ίδια πήγα ξανα τη Δευτέρα σε άλλο καρδιολόγο.Πάλι το triplex ήταν καθαρό αλλα αυτη τη φορά μου έβαλε και holter.To holter έδειξε 290 έκτακτες το 24ωρο.Ο γιατρός μου είπε οτι δεν είναι πολλές.Επίσης έδειξε κάποια βραχέα επεισόδια υπεκοιλιακής ταχυκαρδίας κατω απο 6 sec.Μου είπε οτι είναι απο το νευρικό σύστημα κι οτι με τη πίεση αυτή ωθείς την καρδιά σου λειτουργικά να έχει κάποιες αρρυθμίες και ταχυκαρδίες.Μου έδωσε κι ένα φάρμακο να πάρω για να ρίξει λίγο ρυθμούς ο οργανισμός.Εγώ όμως έχω ανησυχήσει και έχω κλείσει να πάω και σε έναν αρρυθμιολόγο απο βδομάδα.¨Εχει κανέις σας παρόμοιες εμπειρίες?Ρε παιδιά δε μπορώ άλλο.Θέλω να ηρεμήσω λίγο.Εχω κουραστεί και το πιο σημαντικό έχω κουράσει τη γυναίκα μου και τους γονείς μου.Δε μπορώ άλλο να ασχολούμε με αυτά.Δεν μπορώ να ζήσω τη ζωή μου.Αν και ο γιατρός την επόμενη βδομάδα μου πει ότι λόγω άγχους γίνονται όλα αυτά και οτι δεν έχει τίποτα παθολογικό η καρδιά μου τότε θα επισκεφτω κάποιον ψυχολόγο να το πολεμήσω αλλιώς.Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ που με διαβάσατε!

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

ΟΛΑ ειναι ψυχοσωματικα,ΟΛΑ!Εγω που τις ειχα 4μιση χρονια,μου παιδεψαν τη ζωη,με τσακισαν οι καταραμενες αρρυθμιες & απ αυτες ξεκινησε ο φαυλος κυκλος μου με τις φοβιες....καθε μερα ειχα & κατι....νεα κοπελα,μια χαρα και να εχω τα παντα!Τι μαρτυριο.....αυτες τις 3 μερες εχουν εμφανιστει παλι,ειχα πολυ καιρο να τις νιωσω,και με ξαναθυμηθηκαν.....βαρανε ΟΛΗ μερα!Ποσο κουραστικο ειναι Θεε μου!!!!

----------


## nikolaosk

Μυρτώ, επιβεβαιώνω αυτό που λέει η ΡΑΝΗ και ο Νίκος.δες αυτό το πολύ ενδιαφέρον άρθρο του κουρυφαίου καρδιολόγου Κρεμαστινού. - http://www.iatronet.gr/article.asp?art_id=8912


"Οι προϋποθέσεις για να δημιουργηθούν *θανατηφόρες αρρυθμίες* είναι η *ύπαρξη ενεργούς στεφανιαίας νόσου*, *καρδιακής ανεπάρκειας*, *μυοκαρδίτιδας* ή γενικότερα *μυοκαρδιοπαθειών*."


κάνε ένα triplex,τεστ κοπώσεως, καρδιογράφημα, κάνε θυροειδή και γενική αίματος (ζάχαρο, χοληστερίνες) και αν αυτά είναι καλά σημαίνει ότι εσύ στην ηλικία των 20 ετών δεν έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα καρδιάς. κανένα. το άγχος μέσω του μυαλού σωματοποιεί πολλά πράγματα. κάποια πράγματα δεν έχουμε λύσει μέσα μας για αυτό , όλα αυτά τα ψυχοσωματικά.

διάβασε και ένα άλλο καταπληκτικό άρθρο του Κρεμαστινού σχετικά με το άγχος και την καρδιά. - http://www.idrasis.gr/article.asp?ar...tID=25&pubID=1

"Ψυχικές διαταραχές και καρδιοπάθειες. Περίεργη σχέση. Η αγχώδης νεύρωση, μια απλή ψυχική διαταραχή μπορεί να εκδηλώνεται με συμπτώματα, που μοιάζουν με τα συμπτώματα του καρδιοπαθούς και οδηγούν τον ασθενή *να πιστεύει ότι πράγματι πάσχει από σοβαρή καρδιοπάθεια*, με αποτέλεσμα να χειροτερεύει δραματικά η ψυχική του κατάσταση."

"Άλλες φορές πάλι, ο νευρωτικός ασθενής αισθάνεται πόνο στο στήθος ή ότι η καρδιά του σκιρτά μέσα στο στήθος του. Ο πόνος στο στήθος, συνήθως, είναι άτυπος και δεν εμφανίζει καμία ομοιότητα με τη στηθάγχη ή άλλους καρδιακούς πόνους. Το σκίρτημα της καρδιάς οφείλεται σε έκτακτες συστολές της καρδιάς, που συνήθως είναι αποτέλεσμα ενός ψυχικού stress."

----------


## jimmaras

ολα ειναι ψυχοσωματικα πρέπει να πας σε ψυχοθεραπευτή

----------


## μυσπ

Κουραγιο φιλε μου μαλλον πασχεις απο αρρωστοφοβια κ σου βγαινει σε εντονο αγχος πραγματικα δεν ειναι αναγκη να τρεχεις ολο στον καρδιολογο κανε το αραια κ που επειδη μετα επηρεαζεσαι κ νιωθεις χειροτερα Προσπαθησε να κανεις μια ισοροποιημενη διατροφη να γυμναζεσαι κ να επιλεξεις την επομενη φορα καλυτερο ειδικο

----------


## kosto30

εχει προσεξει κανεις το αξιοπεριεργο οτι ας πουμε εχουμε εκτακτες και οπως εγω εχω και τρομαζουμε και τα σχετικα!!οταν πιανουμε το παλμο μας κλασσικη αντιδραση της βλακειας πολυ σπανια πιανουμε <<επ αυτοφορω>> την εκτακτη συστολη δεν πα να κραταμε το καρπο μας 3 λεπτα!!αν αφησουμε το καρπο μας μπορει να αισθανθουμε καμια παλι...αυτο δεν δημαινει κατι??το εχει προσεξει κανεις???

----------


## Nicos70

ξεκινησα αυτό το thread πριν από 3 ολόκληρα χρόνια. δεν πίστευα οτι θα υπήρχε τόσο κόσμος που αντιμετωπίζει λίγο πολύ τα ίδια πράγματα . Φέτος εγινα 43 δεν μπορώ να πω οτι έχει αλλάξει κάτι στην όλη κατάσταση που ζω αν εξαιρέσεις οτι οι αντιδράσεις μου είναι πλέον πιο ηπιες στα συμβάντα. Την περασμένη παρασκευή όμως εκεί που δούλευα ξαφνικά η καρδιά μου αρχισε να χτυπά παράξενα , γρήγορα, και την ενιωθα σαν ξενο σωμα μεσα μου. Κλασικη αντίδραση να πιασω το σφιγμό μου , ενιωθα ενα γρήγορο σφιγμό ισως να είχα φτάει τους 150 - 160 σφιγμούς , εκλεισα τα ματια μου και απλά αφαίθηκα....λεω οτι είναι να συμβεί ας συμβει..... μετά από (ενα αιώνα) που σε πραγματικό χρόνο μαλλον δεν θα πήγε πάνω απο 20 δευτερολεπτα ό σφιγμός ως δια μαγείας επεστρεψε στην κανονική του κατάσταση.
Τι γίνεται ρε παιδια λέω καινουργιο φρούτο. δεν εκανα τίποτα.... Το βράδυ βγήκα κανονικά ηπια τον αγλέουρα μια χαρα ολα. Δευτέρα Βράδυ διάβαζα την κόρη μου και με νευριάσε ξαφνικά νιώθω ενα βαρος στο στήθος ...πανικός.....οχι ρε γαμώτο λέω αυτό ηταν ..... ξανα ξαπλα στον καναπέ με κλειστά τα μάτια.... πέρασε... έφαγα κανονικα και πήγα για ύπνο προσευχόμενος το πρωί να ειμαι ζωντανός. Τρίτη πρωί 7,40 είμαι εξω από το γραφείο του καρδιολόγου μου.... Κώστα του λέω αυτό κι αυτο , ξέρεις του λέω κάνουμε τα τσεκ απ μας στην ώρα τους ολα κανονικα αλλά αν δεν ερχόμουνα δεν θα μπορούσα να δουλέψω. Καλα έκανες μου λέει ελα να σε δω. με ακούει μου κάνει καρδιογράφημα το οποίο εμεινε μεχρι και 10 λετά και το παρακολουθούσε ..... μου λέει η καρδία σου είναι αψογη η πίεση σου τέλεια 12-7. Του λέω ξέρεις την παρασκευή ειχα αυτό το σύμπτωμα φτετουγιμσα για τοση ώρα κλπ... α μου λέει υπερκοιλιακλή ταχυκαρδία δεν είναι επικίνδυνη ισως από αγχός η απο παλινδρόμηση γιατι παθολογικά δεν βλέπω κάτι στην καρδια σου. Μια χαρά..... ερχομαι δουλειά και αρχιζω google>>υπερκοιλιακή ταχυκαρδία>>> site ενα site δυο το απόγευμα είναι σε κατάσταση πανικού θα πάθω ανακοπή , θα πάθω μαρμαρυγή , θα παθω αυτό εκείνο. Οπότε περασαμε ξανά στα ίδια ........:(
αυτά απλα ηθελα να τα πω κάπου

----------


## Greca

...πώς είσαι τώρα?...είσαι καλύτερα?...




> ξεκινησα αυτό το thread πριν από 3 ολόκληρα χρόνια. δεν πίστευα οτι θα υπήρχε τόσο κόσμος που αντιμετωπίζει λίγο πολύ τα ίδια πράγματα . Φέτος εγινα 43 δεν μπορώ να πω οτι έχει αλλάξει κάτι στην όλη κατάσταση που ζω αν εξαιρέσεις οτι οι αντιδράσεις μου είναι πλέον πιο ηπιες στα συμβάντα. Την περασμένη παρασκευή όμως εκεί που δούλευα ξαφνικά η καρδιά μου αρχισε να χτυπά παράξενα , γρήγορα, και την ενιωθα σαν ξενο σωμα μεσα μου. Κλασικη αντίδραση να πιασω το σφιγμό μου , ενιωθα ενα γρήγορο σφιγμό ισως να είχα φτάει τους 150 - 160 σφιγμούς , εκλεισα τα ματια μου και απλά αφαίθηκα....λεω οτι είναι να συμβεί ας συμβει..... μετά από (ενα αιώνα) που σε πραγματικό χρόνο μαλλον δεν θα πήγε πάνω απο 20 δευτερολεπτα ό σφιγμός ως δια μαγείας επεστρεψε στην κανονική του κατάσταση.
> Τι γίνεται ρε παιδια λέω καινουργιο φρούτο. δεν εκανα τίποτα.... Το βράδυ βγήκα κανονικά ηπια τον αγλέουρα μια χαρα ολα. Δευτέρα Βράδυ διάβαζα την κόρη μου και με νευριάσε ξαφνικά νιώθω ενα βαρος στο στήθος ...πανικός.....οχι ρε γαμώτο λέω αυτό ηταν ..... ξανα ξαπλα στον καναπέ με κλειστά τα μάτια.... πέρασε... έφαγα κανονικα και πήγα για ύπνο προσευχόμενος το πρωί να ειμαι ζωντανός. Τρίτη πρωί 7,40 είμαι εξω από το γραφείο του καρδιολόγου μου.... Κώστα του λέω αυτό κι αυτο , ξέρεις του λέω κάνουμε τα τσεκ απ μας στην ώρα τους ολα κανονικα αλλά αν δεν ερχόμουνα δεν θα μπορούσα να δουλέψω. Καλα έκανες μου λέει ελα να σε δω. με ακούει μου κάνει καρδιογράφημα το οποίο εμεινε μεχρι και 10 λετά και το παρακολουθούσε ..... μου λέει η καρδία σου είναι αψογη η πίεση σου τέλεια 12-7. Του λέω ξέρεις την παρασκευή ειχα αυτό το σύμπτωμα φτετουγιμσα για τοση ώρα κλπ... α μου λέει υπερκοιλιακλή ταχυκαρδία δεν είναι επικίνδυνη ισως από αγχός η απο παλινδρόμηση γιατι παθολογικά δεν βλέπω κάτι στην καρδια σου. Μια χαρά..... ερχομαι δουλειά και αρχιζω google>>υπερκοιλιακή ταχυκαρδία>>> site ενα site δυο το απόγευμα είναι σε κατάσταση πανικού θα πάθω ανακοπή , θα πάθω μαρμαρυγή , θα παθω αυτό εκείνο. Οπότε περασαμε ξανά στα ίδια ........:(
> αυτά απλα ηθελα να τα πω κάπου

----------


## Nicos70

> ...πώς είσαι τώρα?...είσαι καλύτερα?...


Σωματικα χάλια....ψυχολογικά μια πανω μια κάτω

----------


## Greca

...εμένα μετά από πολύ (αρκετό) καιρό με ξαναπιάσανε αρρυθμίες...και φαντάσου ότι με έπιασαν τώρα που περνάω τέλεια, είμαι σε διακοπές,χαλαρώνω και πάνω που ξεκινάω διακοπές τσουπ...νά'τες...με έχουν τρελάνει από χθες...any help or suggestions?




> Σωματικα χάλια....ψυχολογικά μια πανω μια κάτω

----------


## Greca

ΡΑΝΗ επανήλθαν και για μένα μετά από καιρό....αισθάνομαι χάλια...πώς τις αντιμετωπίζεις?...παίρνεις φάρμακα?




> ΟΛΑ ειναι ψυχοσωματικα,ΟΛΑ!Εγω που τις ειχα 4μιση χρονια,μου παιδεψαν τη ζωη,με τσακισαν οι καταραμενες αρρυθμιες & απ αυτες ξεκινησε ο φαυλος κυκλος μου με τις φοβιες....καθε μερα ειχα & κατι....νεα κοπελα,μια χαρα και να εχω τα παντα!Τι μαρτυριο.....αυτες τις 3 μερες εχουν εμφανιστει παλι,ειχα πολυ καιρο να τις νιωσω,και με ξαναθυμηθηκαν.....βαρανε ΟΛΗ μερα!Ποσο κουραστικο ειναι Θεε μου!!!!

----------


## trelokotsos

Γεια σας παιδιά, κι εμένα επανήλθαν αρκετά έντονες μετά από κάποιο διάστημα που πήγαινα αρκετά καλά. Η αλήθεια είναι βέβαια ότι η κατάσταση της υγείας μου δεν είναι και πολύ κάλή το τελευταίο καιρό. Δε μπορώ να πειστώ με τίποτα, με τίποτα όμως, ότι είναι καλοήθεις, ακίνδυνες κτλ. Ζηλέυω τρομερά όσους δεν αντιμετωπίζουν τέτοια προβλήματα και ζουν τη ζωή τους κανονικά. Διαβάζω συνεχώς άρθρα στο ιντερντετ για έκτακτες αλλά τι να το κάνεις,έχω γίνει ειδικός πια, θα μπορούσα να γίνω καρδιολόγος. Ξαναμπαίνω σε περίοδο εσωστρέφειας και τρόμου. Δε θα μπορώ να πηγαίνω πουθενά. Πως θα ζήσουμε ρε παιδιά όλη μας τη ζώη με αυτό το πράγμα!! Το πάω και παραπέρα, πως θα κανουμε οικογένεια (για τους νεότερους πάει αυτό), τι να πω, απελπισία!!

----------


## =sv=

kali speres 0elete neo melos stin parea ? omoiopa0eis ;)

----------


## Nicos70

Καλως τον. Και συ κουβαλας το σταυρο με τις αρρυθμιες ε?

----------


## Alberich

Κοιτα που εχω και παρέα.
Ο Καρδιολόγος μου μου ειπε λοιπόν να μην ανησυχώ ειναι απολύτως φυσιολογικές.
Εγώ λέω οτι ειναι απο το αγχος. Ειμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος
Ελα όμως που σήμερα που πήγα για test κοπώσεως, αρχισαν στο πρώτο λεπτό και με 'κόψανε' .
Ο δε γιατρός που εκανε το τεστ κοπώσεως με εβγαλε 'για κλάματα'
Ενα εχω να σας πώ.
Αρρυθμίες ειχα πάντα, απλά τα τελευταία χρόνια ειχαν εκλείψει. Εμφανίστηκαν ξανά τον τελευταίο καιρό και από τότε τις εχω συνεχώς.
Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να πάω σε γιατρό και να μην τις καταγράψει.
Ειλικρινά πιστεψτε με...
Τι μεσσολάβησε και ειχαν εξαφανιστεί; Ειχα πάρει ΓΑΤΟ
Γιατί ξανάρχισαν; Δυστυχώς ο γατούλης μου πέθανε. Αμέσως μετά αρχισαν οι αρυθμίες. Πιστέψτε με!!

----------


## kalliaraf

Καλησπέρα σε όλους! Είμαι 27 χρονών και καινούργια στο φορουμ και σας βρήκα ψάχνοντας λύση για το πρόβλημα που με διαλύει καθημερινά!
Το πρόβλημα μου είναι οι έκτακτες συστολές που έχω όλη μέρα και όλη νύχτα πράγμα που με έχει διαλύσει ψυχολογικα!
Εχω βάλει χολντελ 2 φορές, καρδιογραφιματα αμέτρητα και υπερήχους αλλα δεν βρήσκουν τπτ, υπέρυχος για θυροιηδή. Μου μένει μόνο η εξέταση αίματος Τ3 Τ4 για θυροηδή παλι!
Αν δεν είναι κ τπτ απο αυτό θα τρελαθώ!
Έχω 10 έκτακτες το λεπτό και τις νιώθω μαζί με ένα πήδημα της καρδιας σε κάθε χτυπο συνοδευόμενες απο κάτι σαν σφύξιμο στο λαιμό και βήχω ασυναίσθητα για να συνέλθω.
Μου έχει δωσει κατα καιρούς ο καρδιολόγος τα tenormin και τα inderal και γίνιμαι καλά μ'ονο για κάποιες ώρες και μετά πάλι τα ίδια.
Έχω φτάσει στο σημείο να φοβάμαι να κοιμηθώ μήπως και δεν ξυπνήσω. Σκεφτέιτε τι είμαι διακοπές τωρα που σας μιλάω και δεν μπορώ να ηρεμήσω. Μ'έχρι και το κολύμπι στην θάλασσα αποφεύγω μην με πίασει τπτ μέσα στο νερό και τα χάσω...

----------


## μυρτω93

και εγω παλι εδώ! μετα απο καιρο που πηγαινα καλά και νόμιζα οτι της είχα ξεπερασει επέστρεψαν μεσα ιουνη!απο τότε χτυπάνε συνέχεια!εχω περάσει ενα εφιαλτικό καλοκαίρι!*kalliaraf* δεν ξέρεις ποσο σε νιώθω! εχω παρα πολλές έκτακτες το λεπτό όλη τη μερα!η καρδια μου δεν χτυπάει ποτε φυσιολογικά!πηγα και σε ψυχίατρο ο οποίος μου έδωσε ένα ηρεμηστικό το οποίο δεν μου κάνει τπτ!!inderal επειδη έχω λιγους σφυγμούς μου είπαν να μην τα πάρω! δεν ξέρω αν και υπολοιποι στο forum έχουν τοσες συχνές εκτακτες αλλά εγω κοντεύω να τρελαθώ!μου λένε να μάθω να ζω μ αυτες αλλα πως γίνεται αυτό?*Ράνη* εσυ 4χρόνια είχες τόσες έκτακτες?περιμένω να ξεκινησω νέο κύκλο εξετάσεων τον σεπτεμβρη..σκεφτομαι και την ομοιοπαθητική πλεον αντι για αντικαταθλιπτικά αλλά εχω διαβασει οτι υπάρχουν ομοιοπαθητικά φάρμακα και για τις έκτακτες..αν καποιος εχει δοκιμασει κατι περιμένω γνώμη!

----------


## Nicos70

παιδιά εγω τις έχω από 19 χρονών και τώρα είμαι 43. Αρχικά δεν ήταν τόσο συχνές μπορεί να είχα 2-3 τη μέρα τώρα είναι ατελίωτες. Και δεν είναι μόνο οι εκτακτες (αυτό που νιώθεις ένα κενό και μετά ένα δυνατό παλμό) εμένα μπορεί να με πιάνει και κάτι σαν να με τσιμπά κάτι οταν γίνεται η εκτακτη ή το πιό τρομακτικό ειναι οταν εκεί που καθομαι αρχίζει μια ξαφνική ταχυκαρδία να την πω σαν η καρδια μου να είναι ενα ξένο σώμα νιώθω να χτυπά πολύ παραξενα σαν να φτερουγίζει και εκει ειναι που με πιανει ο πανικός γιατι κρατάει μπορεί και μέχρι μισό λεπτο και μετα οσο ξαφνικά ξεκινάει τόσο ξαφνικά φευγει. Δεν νομίζω οτι έχω ζήσει τη ζωή μου . Ζω σαν καρδιοπαθης από τα 19 μου περιμένοντας πότε θα με πιάσει καρδιακή προσβολή η πότε θα πέσω ξερός. Δεν έχω φχαριστηθεί τιποτα στη ζωή μου ζώ μια κόλαση. Κουράστηκα και ψυχολογικά και οικονομικά γιατι πραγματικά πηγαίνω στο γιατρό τουλάχιστον μια φορά το μήνα . κάνω τεστ κοπώσεως κάθε χρόνο σχεδον ή αν αντέξω εναμιση. για να πάρετε μια ιδέα από το 2010 μέχρι χήμερα έχω κάνει καμια 30 αρια καρδιογραφήματα, 4-5 ultrasound i holter ρυθμού (εδειξε καμια 80 αρια εκτακτες εκεινη τη μέρα) και 2 τεστ κοπόσεως χώρια το πόσες φορές πάω γιατρό προφασιζόμενος οτι πονάει η κοιλια μου τα εντερα μου αλλά περισσότερα θέλω να μου τσεκάρει την καρδια. και μη μου πειτε για ψυχολόγο εχω πάει σε 3-4 .

----------


## POP

Να μαι πάλι και γω!!!Με πολλες έκτακτες και μάλιστα κοιλιακές.Το τελευταίο holter έδειξε 230 και το επόμενο θα το κάνουμε το Σεπτέμβριο.Παίρνω tenormin και δεν μπορώ να πω,κάτι κάνει αλλά μου ρίχνει την πίεση και τους σφυγμούς και ζαλίζομαι συνέχεια.Οπότε όπως καταλαβαίνετε "έκτακτα" φιλαράκια μου θα περάσω "έκτακτες" διακοπές.Πάντως μετά από άπειρες συζητήσεις με πολλούς καρδιολόγους,όσοι έχετε υπερκοιλιακές έκτακτες μην ανησυχείτε.Είναι τελείως αθώες.Οι κοιλιακές είναι κάπως πιο σοβαρές.Αλλά πρέπει να συντρέχουν και άλλοι λόγοι...Από ψυχιατρικής απόψεως αυτό που κρύβεται πίσω από τις αρρυθμίες είναι το συναίσθημα του φόβου και της ανασφάλειας.

----------


## μυρτω93

και εγω κοιλιακες εκτακτες εχω και ειναι σιγουρα πανω απο 230 αλλα δν παιρνω φαρμακο καρδιολογικο!εγω εχω βαλει μονο 2holter παλιοτερα αλλα ετυχε εκεινες τις μερες να μην δειξουν πολλες και ετσι δεν μου εδωσαν φαρμακο..δηλ πρεπει να ανησυχω που ειναι κοιλιακες? δεν εχει ανησυχησει κανενας καρδιολογος παντως..δεν εχουν σταθει εκει!ολοι με στελνουν σε ψυχολογο βεβαια αν και εγω νομιζω οτι το θεμα δεν ειναι ψυχολογικο αλλα οργανικο! ειχα εκτακτες απο μικρη αλλα πολυ λιγες μεχρι που εγινε το μπαμ και εγιναν απειρες! Νικο εσυ εχεις κολπικες ή κοιλιακες? τοσα χρονια το παλευεις χωρις φαρμακο?

----------


## Alex89

Καλησπερα παιδια ονομαζομαι Αλεξανδρος 24 ετων και σας νιωθω απιστευτα.
Αυτο το καλοκαιρι ειναι το χειροτερο τις ζωης μου .
Εχω εκτακτες απειρες το holder κατεγραψε 350 υπερκοιλιακη ταχυκαρδια κτλπ εκανα υπερχοιχο καρδιας φυσιολογικο ,θυροειδη ορμονες και υπεροιχο θυροειδους καθαρο εξετασει αιματος καθαρες ,ακτινογραφια καθαρη.
Στον καρδιολογο μου που πηγα πως δεν με εδειρε τον εχω απο τα 17 μου και το επιστευομαι ,μου ειπε η καρδια σου ειναι τοσο φυσιλογικη μπορεις να κανεις την πιο δυσκολη δουλεια και την πιο βαρια γυμναστικη και να τα αντεξει ,αυτες οι εκτακτες τις προκαλεις εσυ ,μου εκανε ενα τεστακι με αναπνοες και εκανα εκατκτες τρελαθηκε ειδες μου ειπε απο τον φοβω να μην εχεις τις προκαλεσες αλλα ειναι τοσο αθωες.
Παιδια απο αρχες Ιουνιου που ξεκινισαν τα συμπτωματα επι ενα μηνα αυπνιες ειπα οτι θα τρελαθω δεν παει αλλο ξυπνουσα και ειχα ενα αισθημα απελπισιας μαζι με τα συμπτωματα ελεγα οτι σημερα ειναι η τελευταια μου ημερα τοσο χαλια.
Ειπε δεν θα κατσω να πεθανω πρεπει να αλλαξω παω για τρεξιμο καθημερινα ,και να πειτε οτι ειμαι αγυμναστος αθλητικο σωμα εχω τελος παντων παω για τρεξιμο και μπορω να πω οτι πλεον κοιμαμαι ,εκτακτες και φτερουγισματ εχω ακομα ,αλλαες ημερες καθολου αλλες παλι ελαχιστες μπολικες αναλογα με το στρεσσ της ημερας γιατι αυτα ειναι απο το στρες καθαρα .
Η συμβουλη μου ειναι που την δεινω και εγω στον ευατο μου αλλα δεν με πειθω και πολυ αλλα προσπαθω ειναι πεταξτε οτι σας στρεσαρει - αγχωνει-φοβιζει δεν μπορουμε να τα διωξουμε ολα ας προσπαθησουμε και να τρεχετε εκει ειναι το μυστικο ,μπορει να ειναι φοβιστικω γιατι και εγω εχω εκτακτες οταν τρεχο η γυμναζομαι αλλα προσπαθηστε .

----------


## POP

> και εγω κοιλιακες εκτακτες εχω και ειναι σιγουρα πανω απο 230 αλλα δν παιρνω φαρμακο καρδιολογικο!εγω εχω βαλει μονο 2holter παλιοτερα αλλα ετυχε εκεινες τις μερες να μην δειξουν πολλες και ετσι δεν μου εδωσαν φαρμακο..δηλ πρεπει να ανησυχω που ειναι κοιλιακες? δεν εχει ανησυχησει κανενας καρδιολογος παντως..δεν εχουν σταθει εκει!ολοι με στελνουν σε ψυχολογο βεβαια αν και εγω νομιζω οτι το θεμα δεν ειναι ψυχολογικο αλλα οργανικο! ειχα εκτακτες απο μικρη αλλα πολυ λιγες μεχρι που εγινε το μπαμ και εγιναν απειρες! Νικο εσυ εχεις κολπικες ή κοιλιακες? τοσα χρονια το παλευεις χωρις φαρμακο?


Μυρτώ,μην ανησυχείς για τις κοιλιακές.Απλά τις αντιμετωπίζουν διαφορετικά αν έχεις σοβαρό πρόβλημα στην καρδιά που εσύ δεν έχεις.Και μένα σε ψυχολόγο με στέλνουν,μάλλον σε ψυχίατρο περισσότερο για να μου ξεκολλήσει το μυαλό ότι δεν έχω κάτι οργανικό.Η αλήθεια είναι ότι κάποιες φορές το καταλαβαίνω και μόνη μου ότι είναι ψυχολογικό.Κάποιες άλλες όμως ο φόβος είναι περισσότερος από τη λογική.

----------


## μυρτω93

δεν νομιζω να αντεξω τις εκτακτες για χρονια..μου προκαλουν πολυ θλιψη! εχω φτασει σε σημειο να ζηλευω τους υπολοιπους ανθρωπους που δεν νιωθουν κανενα σκιρτημα στην καρδια και με ρωτανε πως ειναι αυτο που νιωθω..δεν μπορω να απολαυσω τπτ παντα υπαρχει ο φοβος! αλλα σκοπευω συντομα να παω σε ψυχιατρο και αν χρειαστει να παρω αντικαταθλιπτικα θα το κανω αρκει να τις ξεφορτωθω! ειλικρινα δεν μπορω να με σκεφτω ετσι τα υπολοιπα χρονια! θελω να κανω παιδια και να συνεχισω την ζωη μου!

----------


## Alex89

Μυρτω μην σκέφτεσαι έτσι , εγω που έχω έκτακτες 24ωρες και ταχυπαλμιες η μια πάνω στην άλλη και βρήκα δύναμη να αλλάξω φυσικά και έχω και κάποιεσ φορεσ αναστατώνει , αλλα προσπαθώ να βγεις έξω να πας για καφε ποτό να τρεξεις να ακούσεις μουσική μακριά από όρος σε αγχωνει .
Θα σου πω περιστατικό πάω πήγα σε γάμο μιας Ξαδερφης μου φεύγω από το σπίτι μια χαρά με του παταω το πόδι στην εκκλησία πάθαινε την μια ταχυπαλμια μετά την άλλη η σκέψη μου ήταν χαμένη ζαλιζομουνα η καρδια να θέλει να βγει να τρέμουν τα χέρια , πάμε στην δεξίωση η Μανα μου τρελαθηκε με έβλεπε να υδρονω να έχω τα ταχυπαλμιες να σηκονομαι να πάω έξω να περνώ αέρα γυρισΑ στο σπίτι αϋπνία όλη νύχτα αυτό να συνέχιζε να συμβαίνει επι ένα μήνα να πάω για δουλειά και να έχω , αλλα σου λέω έκανα κάποιες αλλαγές στην καθημερινότητα μου και ηρεμησα είμαι πολύ καλύτερα σε συμβουλευω να ψάξεις τον εαυτό σου δεν το παίζω ειδικός γιατι και εγω προσπαθώ να τελειωνω με αυτό το θέμα αλλα πιστεύω οτι για κάποιο λόγο με πολεμά το μυαλο μου που σημαίνει οτι μόνο εάν γνωρίζουμε καλύτερα τον εαυτό μας θα βρούμε λύση αυτα από μένα !

----------


## μυρτω93

alex εχεις δικιο σ αυτα που λες..και σιγουρα η αλλαγη καποιων πραγματων βοηθαει!στην δικη μου περιπτωση ομως θεωρω οτι η κατασταση πλεον ειναι ανεξελεκτη! οταν ξεκινησαν οι αρρυθμιες στην αρχη του καλοκαιριου δεν μπορεσα να το παλεψω και επαθα κριση πανικου! απο τοτε παιρνω ενα ηρεμηστικο καθε μερα αλλα δεν εχω δει καμια βελτιωση! οι εκτακτες συνεχιζουν αμειωτες μεχρι και σημερα απλα μερικες φορες με το ηρεμηστικο δεν τις νιωθω πολυ εντονα! γενικοτερα μεχρι και την τελευταια φορα το παλευα προσπαθουσα να σκεφτομαι οτι δεν εχω κατι σοβαρο οτι θα το πολεμησω εκανα θετικες σκεψεις αλλα απ τη στιγμη που επεστρεψαν ενω νομιζα οτι τα ειχα καταφερει εγινα ρακος! για μενα το ψυχολογικο δεν ειναι η κυρια αιτια των εκτακτων! και αλλοι ανθρωποι εχουν προβληματα ψυχολογικα οπως καταθλιψη, κρισεις πανικου αλλα δεν τρελαινονται στις εκτακτες..

----------


## Alex89

Μυρτω δίκιο έχεις και άλλοι άνθρωποι έχουν ψυχολογικά προβληματα χωρίς να έχουν τόσα έντονα σωματικά .
Τι να κάνουμε πρέπει να το πολεμήσουμε , έστω και μια έκτακτη η ταχυπαλμια να έχεις σε χάλασε την ημέρα τη να λέμε τώρα και σε εμένα που μου λένε να μην το σκέφτομαι απλά γελασω μόλις τους ακούω γιατι εάν νιωθαν πως ειναι δεν θα μιλουσανε . 
Τι έκανες το παλέψες καθόλου ;

----------


## Nicos70

Εγω σημερα ειχα μια τρομακτικη κατασταση. Μ εποιασε κατι απροσδιοριστο στην καρδια την ενιωθα να χτυπαει πολυ πολυ παραξενα. Τρελαθηκα καικρατησε παρα πολυ τουλαχιστον 3-4 λεπτα. Μεχρις οτου φλουπ ωςδια μαγειας εφυγε . Κατ ευθειαν καρδιολογο. Ο οποιος μου εδειξε οτι δεν μπορει να καταλαβει τι ακριβως ειναι..τουλαχιστον απο την περιγραφη μου. Μου εκανε τεστ κοπωσεως υπερηχω καρδιας και μου ειπε οτι ναι εχω ποιασει αρκες εκτατες και μαλιστα διπλες....αυτες πονανε λιγο οταν συμβαινου. Ομως η καρδια σου οταν τρεχεις μπαινει σε ρυθμο και δεν κανει εκτακτες. Παθολογικα εν υπαρχει κατι ουτε μυοκαρδιοπαθεια ουτε στενοσεις ουτε ανεπαρκεια. Μετα απ ολα αυτα γιατι ομως νιωθω τοσο φοβισμενος:(

----------


## haidy

> Να μαι πάλι και γω!!!Με πολλες έκτακτες και μάλιστα κοιλιακές.Το τελευταίο holter έδειξε 230 και το επόμενο θα το κάνουμε το Σεπτέμβριο.Παίρνω tenormin και δεν μπορώ να πω,κάτι κάνει αλλά μου ρίχνει την πίεση και τους σφυγμούς και ζαλίζομαι συνέχεια.Οπότε όπως καταλαβαίνετε "έκτακτα" φιλαράκια μου θα περάσω "έκτακτες" διακοπές.Πάντως μετά από άπειρες συζητήσεις με πολλούς καρδιολόγους,όσοι έχετε υπερκοιλιακές έκτακτες μην ανησυχείτε.Είναι τελείως αθώες.Οι κοιλιακές είναι κάπως πιο σοβαρές.Αλλά πρέπει να συντρέχουν και άλλοι λόγοι...Από ψυχιατρικής απόψεως αυτό που κρύβεται πίσω από τις αρρυθμίες είναι το συναίσθημα του φόβου και της ανασφάλειας.


τενορμιν των ποσων παιρνεις?εγω τψν 25..αλλα επειδη μου ριχνει την πιεση παιρνω μισο πρωι μισο βραδυ ρψτα τον γιατρο σου.....

----------


## haidy

> δεν νομιζω να αντεξω τις εκτακτες για χρονια..μου προκαλουν πολυ θλιψη! εχω φτασει σε σημειο να ζηλευω τους υπολοιπους ανθρωπους που δεν νιωθουν κανενα σκιρτημα στην καρδια και με ρωτανε πως ειναι αυτο που νιωθω..δεν μπορω να απολαυσω τπτ παντα υπαρχει ο φοβος! αλλα σκοπευω συντομα να παω σε ψυχιατρο και αν χρειαστει να παρω αντικαταθλιπτικα θα το κανω αρκει να τις ξεφορτωθω! ειλικρινα δεν μπορω να με σκεφτω ετσι τα υπολοιπα χρονια! θελω να κανω παιδια και να συνεχισω την ζωη μου!


γεια σου,ευχομαι να εισαι καλα..ειχα γραψει καποτε την ιστορια μου για το θεμα που ειχα στην καρδια μου...απο καποια εμπειρια λοιπον και επειδη με παρακολουθει τακτικα γιατρος εχω να σου πω οτι ολοι οι ανθρωποι κανουμε εκτατες απλα μερικοι το νιωθουν κ μερικοι οχι....αλλα ολοι κανουν!!!!!!!!!!!!!!και με το καλο να κανεις παιδακια!!!!μην τις σκεφτεσαι καθολου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!

----------


## POP

> τενορμιν των ποσων παιρνεις?εγω τψν 25..αλλα επειδη μου ριχνει την πιεση παιρνω μισο πρωι μισο βραδυ ρψτα τον γιατρο σου.....


Και γω των 25 παιρνω ακριβώς όπως και συ μισό το πρωί και μισό το βράδυ αλλά δεν κάνει και σπουδαία πράγματα.Ειδικά τις τελευταίες μέρες είναι πάρα πολλές.Προσπαθώ να μη χαλάει η διάθεση μου αλλά όπως και να το κάνουμε επηρεάζομαι...Είναι τώρα 2 χρόνια κάθε μέρα κάθε μέρα χωρίς διάλειμμα....Πάμε για holder μέσα στο μήνα να δω πόσες έχουνε γίνει....

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

> Εγω σημερα ειχα μια τρομακτικη κατασταση. Μ εποιασε κατι απροσδιοριστο στην καρδια την ενιωθα να χτυπαει πολυ πολυ παραξενα. Τρελαθηκα καικρατησε παρα πολυ τουλαχιστον 3-4 λεπτα. Μεχρις οτου φλουπ ωςδια μαγειας εφυγε . Κατ ευθειαν καρδιολογο. Ο οποιος μου εδειξε οτι δεν μπορει να καταλαβει τι ακριβως ειναι..τουλαχιστον απο την περιγραφη μου. Μου εκανε τεστ κοπωσεως υπερηχω καρδιας και μου ειπε οτι ναι εχω ποιασει αρκες εκτατες και μαλιστα διπλες....αυτες πονανε λιγο οταν συμβαινου. Ομως η καρδια σου οταν τρεχεις μπαινει σε ρυθμο και δεν κανει εκτακτες. Παθολογικα εν υπαρχει κατι ουτε μυοκαρδιοπαθεια ουτε στενοσεις ουτε ανεπαρκεια. Μετα απ ολα αυτα γιατι ομως νιωθω τοσο φοβισμενος:(


Νικο γεια σου!Καιρο εχουμε να τα πουμε!Βλεπω οτι δεν σε εχουν αφησει οι καταραμενες οι αρρυθμιες.....κι εμενα με θυμουνται!Εγω εδω και καιρο(εκτος ολα τα αλλα που εχω αναφερει χιλιαδες φορες οπως πονακια,αρρυθμια,τσιμπιματ α κτλ)εχω αρκετες ωρες την ημερα ενα βαρος στο στερνο(ακριβως στη μεση του στηθους)και στη δεξια μερια κατι νευροπονους,μ εχουν τσακισει....τι ειναι ολα αυτα ρε γαμωτο???Ειμαι που ειμαι κολο-υποχονδρια,γιατι δεν με παρατανε να ησυχασω λιγο.....και φυσικα(!!)το μυαλο παει στο κακο...κλασικα!!!!!Εχει κανενας αυτο το βαρος που γραφω στο στερνο,καθημερινα?

----------


## μυρτω93

> Και γω των 25 παιρνω ακριβώς όπως και συ μισό το πρωί και μισό το βράδυ αλλά δεν κάνει και σπουδαία πράγματα.Ειδικά τις τελευταίες μέρες είναι πάρα πολλές.Προσπαθώ να μη χαλάει η διάθεση μου αλλά όπως και να το κάνουμε επηρεάζομαι...Είναι τώρα 2 χρόνια κάθε μέρα κάθε μέρα χωρίς διάλειμμα....Πάμε για holder μέσα στο μήνα να δω πόσες έχουνε γίνει....


POP ολα αυτα τα χρονια που εχεις εκτακτες εκτος απο καρδιολογικο φαρμακο εχεις δοκιμασει αλλη θεραπεια? απ οτι θυμαμαι εχεις κοιλιακες εκτακτες οπως και εγω αλλα ολοι οι καρδιολογοι σου λενε οτι ειναι ψυχολογικο, ετσι δεν ειναι? το Tenormin στο εδωσαν για να ηρεμεις εσυ ή γιατι κρινεται απαραιτητο λογω πολλών έκτακτων? εμενα τους τελευταιους μηνες εχουν γινει απειρες αλλα δεν εχω βαλει holter για να δω ποσες ακριβως ειναι!επισης σκεφτομαι να δοκιμασω εναλλακτικη μορφη θεραπειας γιατι δεν τις αντεχω αλλο..αν το θεμα ολων εμας που εχουμε εκτακτες ειναι ψυχολογικο τοτε με την καταλληλη θεραπεια λογικα θα φυγουν..εχει δοκιμασει κανεις τετοιου ειδους θεραπεια ή οι περισσοτεροι απλα τις υπομενουμε?εγω μονο ηρεμηστικο εχω δοκιμασει και δεν μου κανει τπτ!

----------


## μυρτω93

> Νικο γεια σου!Καιρο εχουμε να τα πουμε!Βλεπω οτι δεν σε εχουν αφησει οι καταραμενες οι αρρυθμιες.....κι εμενα με θυμουνται!Εγω εδω και καιρο(εκτος ολα τα αλλα που εχω αναφερει χιλιαδες φορες οπως πονακια,αρρυθμια,τσιμπιματ α κτλ)εχω αρκετες ωρες την ημερα ενα βαρος στο στερνο(ακριβως στη μεση του στηθους)και στη δεξια μερια κατι νευροπονους,μ εχουν τσακισει....τι ειναι ολα αυτα ρε γαμωτο???Ειμαι που ειμαι κολο-υποχονδρια,γιατι δεν με παρατανε να ησυχασω λιγο.....και φυσικα(!!)το μυαλο παει στο κακο...κλασικα!!!!!Εχει κανενας αυτο το βαρος που γραφω στο στερνο,καθημερινα?


Ρανη οπως ειπες και μονη σου εχεις υποχονδριαση μαλλον..τα τσιμπηματακια και οι νευροπονοι δεν ειναι ανησυχητικα! ειναι λογω εντονου stress!

----------


## Alex89

Παιδιά εγω ηρεμησα λίγο δεν ξέρω γιατι απλώς είπα και να έχω δεν θα φοβηθώ και τις βλέπω να με αφήσουν σιγά σιγά .
Το κακό ειναι οτι καθόλη τη διαρκεία της ημέρας μπορεί να έχω λίγες όταν πάω για τρέξιμο γυρίζω και ξεκουράζομαι εκεί έχω πάλι .
Μήπως κουράστηκε η καρδια μου από αυτες τι καταραμενες, επίσης να δείτε που ειναι ψυχολογικο όταν μετραω σφυγμους κάνω έκτακτες και νιώθω παύση στον σφυγμό , όταν σταματάω να μετραω είμαι καλα .
Οπότε έχω ενα είδος φόβου με την καρδια !!

----------


## Greg83

Αλεξ κ εγω το εχω παρατηρησει αυτο που λες οταν μετραω μου κανει..σιγουρα εχει να κανει με το αγχος..το ασχημο ειναι οτι δν ξερουμε τι να κανουμε για να μας αφησει μια για παντα..

----------


## POP

> POP ολα αυτα τα χρονια που εχεις εκτακτες εκτος απο καρδιολογικο φαρμακο εχεις δοκιμασει αλλη θεραπεια? απ οτι θυμαμαι εχεις κοιλιακες εκτακτες οπως και εγω αλλα ολοι οι καρδιολογοι σου λενε οτι ειναι ψυχολογικο, ετσι δεν ειναι? το Tenormin στο εδωσαν για να ηρεμεις εσυ ή γιατι κρινεται απαραιτητο λογω πολλών έκτακτων? εμενα τους τελευταιους μηνες εχουν γινει απειρες αλλα δεν εχω βαλει holter για να δω ποσες ακριβως ειναι!επισης σκεφτομαι να δοκιμασω εναλλακτικη μορφη θεραπειας γιατι δεν τις αντεχω αλλο..αν το θεμα ολων εμας που εχουμε εκτακτες ειναι ψυχολογικο τοτε με την καταλληλη θεραπεια λογικα θα φυγουν..εχει δοκιμασει κανεις τετοιου ειδους θεραπεια ή οι περισσοτεροι απλα τις υπομενουμε?εγω μονο ηρεμηστικο εχω δοκιμασει και δεν μου κανει τπτ!


Μυρτώ μου την έχεις ακούσει τη διαφήμιση "έχω δοκιμάσει τα πάντα"...? Ε κάπως έτσι!Τους τελευταίους μήνες κάνω και ομοιοπαθητική στην οπία έχω πάρα πολύ εμπιστοσύνη λόγω παλαιότερων καταστάσεων που με έχει βοηθήσει.Δεν είδα καμιά διαφορά η αλήθεια είναι αλλά ξέρω από το γιατρό μου ότι είναι πολύ δύσκολο να βρούμε το φάρμακο που ταιριάζει στις αρρυθμίες γιατί στη βιβλιογραφία της ομοιοπαθητικής αναφέρονται περισσότερο οι ταχυπαλμίες που εγώ δεν έχω.Το ψάχνουμε πάντως....Επίσης μέχρι που εμφανίστηκαν οι αρρυθμίες σε τόσο βαθμό έκανα ψυχοθεραπεία σε ψυχίατρο και έπαιρνα αντικαταθλιπτικά τα οποία και παίρνω ακόμα αλλα΄ψυχοθεραπεία δεν κάνω πια για οικονομικούς λόγους.Πιστεύω ότι αν μπορούσα να κάνω θα είχε αποτέλεσμα στις αρρυθμίες γιατί θα έψαχνα το λόγο που τις προκαλεί.Αν και ξέρω δηλαδή απλά δεν μπορώ να το διαχειριστώ μόνη μου.Πάντως το tenormin o καρδιολόγος μου το έδωσε για να σταματήσουν και να σταματήσω και γω να τις σκέφτομαι και να ξεκολλήσει το μυαλό μου.όμως τίποτα.Εσύ πόσο καιρό ταλαιπωρείσαι?

----------


## Alex89

Μην φοβάσαι όταν σε πιάνουν και εγω αυτό προσπαθώ να κάνω και είδα αποτέλεσμα .
Επίσης πινω κακαο και τρώω μια μπανάνα κάθε πρωί για να περνώ κάλιο και μαγνήσιο και βοηθάει !!!

----------


## μυρτω93

> Μυρτώ μου την έχεις ακούσει τη διαφήμιση "έχω δοκιμάσει τα πάντα"...? Ε κάπως έτσι!Τους τελευταίους μήνες κάνω και ομοιοπαθητική στην οπία έχω πάρα πολύ εμπιστοσύνη λόγω παλαιότερων καταστάσεων που με έχει βοηθήσει.Δεν είδα καμιά διαφορά η αλήθεια είναι αλλά ξέρω από το γιατρό μου ότι είναι πολύ δύσκολο να βρούμε το φάρμακο που ταιριάζει στις αρρυθμίες γιατί στη βιβλιογραφία της ομοιοπαθητικής αναφέρονται περισσότερο οι ταχυπαλμίες που εγώ δεν έχω.Το ψάχνουμε πάντως....Επίσης μέχρι που εμφανίστηκαν οι αρρυθμίες σε τόσο βαθμό έκανα ψυχοθεραπεία σε ψυχίατρο και έπαιρνα αντικαταθλιπτικά τα οποία και παίρνω ακόμα αλλα΄ψυχοθεραπεία δεν κάνω πια για οικονομικούς λόγους.Πιστεύω ότι αν μπορούσα να κάνω θα είχε αποτέλεσμα στις αρρυθμίες γιατί θα έψαχνα το λόγο που τις προκαλεί.Αν και ξέρω δηλαδή απλά δεν μπορώ να το διαχειριστώ μόνη μου.Πάντως το tenormin o καρδιολόγος μου το έδωσε για να σταματήσουν και να σταματήσω και γω να τις σκέφτομαι και να ξεκολλήσει το μυαλό μου.όμως τίποτα.Εσύ πόσο καιρό ταλαιπωρείσαι?



POP εγω ταλαιπωρουμε 2χρονια αλλα με καποια διαστηματα βελτιωσης..αρχες καλοκαιριου ομως ξεκινησαν παλι πολυ εντονες(οπως εγραψα και μονο που αναπνεω κανω εκτακτη) και απο τοτε δεν εχουν ηρεμησει καθολου! ξεκινησα και εγω ψυχοθεραπεια αλλα για οικονομικους λογους δεν μπορω να συνεχισω! τωρα μενει να δοκιμασω διαφορες θεραπειες μηπως και καποια λειτουργησει.. επισης πρεπει να κοιταξω παλι τον θυρεοειδη γιατι εχω κανενα χρονο να κανω εξετασεις μηπως εχει αλλαξει κατι..δηλαδη και ο δικος σου καρδιολογος ισχυριζεται οτι οι εκτακτες εχουν ψυχολογικο υποβαθρο ε? με τα αντικαταθλιπτικα δεν ειδες βελτιωση?εγω επαιρνα το Inderal καποια στιγμη, μετα απο 2βδομαδες που το επαιρνα καπως ηρεμησαν αλλα δεν ξερω αν ηταν τυχαιο ..παντως τη στιγμη που ειχα εκτακτες και επαιρνα το φαρμακο βελτιωση δεν εβλεπα! ανατομικα η καρδια μου ειναι ενταξει αλλα με τοσες εκτακτες τη μερα νομιζω οτι εχει ξεχασει να χτυπαει φυσιολογικα..:)μακαρι να ισχυει αυτο που λενε οι καρδιολογοι οτι μια γερη καρδια δεν εχει προβλημα!

----------


## μυρτω93

POP επισης ηθελα να σε ρωτησω γιατι βαζεις τοσο συχνα holter αφου τις εχεις ηδη καταγραψει και ξερεις οτι εχεις εκτακτες κοιλιακες..νομιζω οτι το holter το βαζεις σε περιπτωση που δεν βρεθουν στο καρδιογραφημα για να δουν οι καρδιολογοι τι ακριβως συμβαινει..μηπως με το να το επαναλαμβανεις συνεχεια δεν αφηνεις τον εαυτο σου να το ξεχασει? εγω δεν εχω βαλει πολλα holter και στο τελευταιο μαλιστα ημουν σε καλη φαση και δεν μπορεσαν να δουν κατι! μηπως και εσυ ηρεμεις οταν βαζεις holter και δεν εχεις παρα πολλες?

----------


## POP

> POP επισης ηθελα να σε ρωτησω γιατι βαζεις τοσο συχνα holter αφου τις εχεις ηδη καταγραψει και ξερεις οτι εχεις εκτακτες κοιλιακες..νομιζω οτι το holter το βαζεις σε περιπτωση που δεν βρεθουν στο καρδιογραφημα για να δουν οι καρδιολογοι τι ακριβως συμβαινει..μηπως με το να το επαναλαμβανεις συνεχεια δεν αφηνεις τον εαυτο σου να το ξεχασει? εγω δεν εχω βαλει πολλα holter και στο τελευταιο μαλιστα ημουν σε καλη φαση και δεν μπορεσαν να δουν κατι! μηπως και εσυ ηρεμεις οταν βαζεις holter και δεν εχεις παρα πολλες?


Μυρτώ μου η αλήθεια είναι ότι βάζω holter γύρω στις 3 φορές το χρόνο και κάθε φορά είναι και περισσότερες οι έκτακτες.Να φανταστείς στο πρώτο ήταν μόνο 30 και κάθε φορά που βάζω όλο και κάτι περισσότερο τσιμπάω.Οπότε κάθε φορά που βγαίνουν τα αποτελέσματα αγχώνομαι περισσότερο παρά ηρεμώ.Ταώρα ο γιατρός μου είπε να κάνουμε για να δούμε πώς λειτούργησε το tenormin.Aλλά θα περιμένω λίγο γιατί αυτές τις μέρες είναι πάρα πολλές και δεν θέλω να αγχωθώ και άλλο!Το ξέρω ακούγεται οξύμωρο...καλύτερα να κάνω τώρα που είναι πολλές για να δούμε και πόσες είναι τελικά...αλλά δεν ξέρω!Το καλύτερο θα ήταν να τις ξεχάσω!Προχτές πήγα για καφέ με μια φίλη που είχα να δω 5 χρόνια,είχαμε πάρα πολλά να πούμε,μείναμε μαζί 4 ώρες,και όταν έφυγα συνειδητοποίησα ότι τόσες ώρες δεν ένοιωσα καμια έκτακτη.Μετά όμως...ο χαμός...!!!!

----------


## μυρτω93

> Μυρτώ μου η αλήθεια είναι ότι βάζω holter γύρω στις 3 φορές το χρόνο και κάθε φορά είναι και περισσότερες οι έκτακτες.Να φανταστείς στο πρώτο ήταν μόνο 30 και κάθε φορά που βάζω όλο και κάτι περισσότερο τσιμπάω.Οπότε κάθε φορά που βγαίνουν τα αποτελέσματα αγχώνομαι περισσότερο παρά ηρεμώ.Ταώρα ο γιατρός μου είπε να κάνουμε για να δούμε πώς λειτούργησε το tenormin.Aλλά θα περιμένω λίγο γιατί αυτές τις μέρες είναι πάρα πολλές και δεν θέλω να αγχωθώ και άλλο!Το ξέρω ακούγεται οξύμωρο...καλύτερα να κάνω τώρα που είναι πολλές για να δούμε και πόσες είναι τελικά...αλλά δεν ξέρω!Το καλύτερο θα ήταν να τις ξεχάσω!Προχτές πήγα για καφέ με μια φίλη που είχα να δω 5 χρόνια,είχαμε πάρα πολλά να πούμε,μείναμε μαζί 4 ώρες,και όταν έφυγα συνειδητοποίησα ότι τόσες ώρες δεν ένοιωσα καμια έκτακτη.Μετά όμως...ο χαμός...!!!!


POP απ οτι καταλαβες μετα και απο τν καφε οι εκτακτες ειναι καθαρα ψυχοσωματικο προβλημα που απλα μας εχει γινει καθημερινη συνηθεια! κ εγω μερικες φορες σκεφτομαι να ξαναβαλω holter για να δω ποσες εχουν γινει γιατι πιστευω οτι ειναι απειρες αλλα απ την αλλη δεν μπορω αλλη μια μερα καλωδιωμενη..ασε που συνηθως οταν βαζω ηρεμω γιατι σκεφτομαι οτι θα τις πιασω και ηρεμουν και αυτες...και στα επειγοντα που πηγα το καλοκαιρι με κριση πανικου παλι τις κατεγραψαν και δεν μου ειπαν κατι οποτε..παντως σημερα που μιλησα με μια γιατρο μου ειπε οτι η καρδια δεν καταλαβαινει τπτ και δεν κουραζεται απο τις εκτακτες! Μαλιστα με εκανε να νιωσω και ''τυχερη'' αφου μου ειπε οτι με αυτο τον τροπο(δλδ με την σωματοποιηση) εκτονωνεται το αγχος και δεν βγαινει σε χειροτερη μορφη ψυχολογικα... Προς το παρον μονο να ελπιζω μπορω οτι καποια στιγμη θα με ξεχασουν..

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Γεια σας παιδια!Αυτο το διαστημα υποφερω απο ενα βαρος στο στερνο και ενα πονο στη δεξια μερια του θωρακα,η ενοχληση στο στερνο δεν ειναι της πλακας,λες και εχω πετρες!!Το βραδυ ξυπνησα απο ενα πονο στην καρδια,σαν να μου την εσφιγγαν....οπως καταλαβαινετε στο τσακ τη γλυτωσα απο ενα πανικο...σαν το φαντασμα γυροφερνα για να ηρεμισω τον εαυτο μου......το πρωι πηγα σε μια καρδιολογο(ειμαι ακομα στο χωριο μου,θα γυρισω στην πολη οταν ανοιξουν τα σχολεια,για τα παιδια)δηλαδη για ΑΛΛΗ μια φορα......μου βρηκε ταχυπαλμια αρκετη(αλλα της ειπα οτι εκεινη την ωρα ενιωθα αγχος πολυ!)και καποιες εκτακτες.Το βαρος δεν ειναι απ την καρδια μου ειπε(ευτυχως!)αλλα εμενα με βασανιζει!Το χει νιωσει κανενας σας??Τι να πω βρε παιδια.....πολεμος με τα τερατα!!!!

----------


## Alex89

Μην φοβάστε καθόλου θα φύγουν εγω δεν δίνω σημασία και είμαι μια χαρα !
Αυτό μου είπε και εμένα ο καρδιολόγος πιο πολυ φοβάσαι εσυ και σε αναστατώνει οτι κάτι συμβαίνει παρά κακό παθαίνει η καρδια ,γι αυτό μου έδωσα και τα τενορμιν όχι για θεραπεία αλλα να μην νιώθω να χτυπά έτσι η καρδια και αναστατωνομαι ακόμα πιο πολυ μέχρι να ηρεμήσω !
Να τρεφεστε καλα έξω για παρέα με φίλους και ολα καλα θα πανε !!!

----------


## Nicos70

Το τενορμιν τι ακριβως ειναι; εμενα μου εδωσε concor τα εχει ακουσει κανενας;

----------


## μυρτω93

> Το τενορμιν τι ακριβως ειναι; εμενα μου εδωσε concor τα εχει ακουσει κανενας;


Nικο τα Tenormin και τα concor(παλια λεγοταν pactens) ειναι β αναστολεις..και τα χορηγουν και σε αγχωδεις διαταραχες! νομιζω οτι κανενα φαρμακο δεν θα μας κανει τπτ αν δεν ξεκολλησει το μυαλο μας! και η POP που εχει δοκιμασει διαφορα δεν μπορει να απαλλαγει γιατι το μυαλο δεν ηρεμει..
Ρανη δεν ξερω ποσες εκτακτες εχει καθημερινα αλλα τα υπολοιπα ειναι stress! εχεις δοκιμασει καμια θεραπεια?ισως η διαθεση σου βελτιωνόταν..και εφευγε αυτο το βαρος που νιωθεις!

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

> Nικο τα Tenormin και τα concor(παλια λεγοταν pactens) ειναι β αναστολεις..και τα χορηγουν και σε αγχωδεις διαταραχες! νομιζω οτι κανενα φαρμακο δεν θα μας κανει τπτ αν δεν ξεκολλησει το μυαλο μας! και η POP που εχει δοκιμασει διαφορα δεν μπορει να απαλλαγει γιατι το μυαλο δεν ηρεμει..
> Ρανη δεν ξερω ποσες εκτακτες εχει καθημερινα αλλα τα υπολοιπα ειναι stress! εχεις δοκιμασει καμια θεραπεια?ισως η διαθεση σου βελτιωνόταν..και εφευγε αυτο το βαρος που νιωθεις!


Απο φαρμακα για τις αρρυθμιες εχω δοκιμασει αρκετα κατα καιρους,για αλλη θεραπεια,εχω κανει ψυχοθεραπεια με ψυχολογο για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα,το αφησα για οικονομικους λογους αλλα σε λιγο καιρο θα την ξαναεπισκεφτω γιατι το εχω αναγκη!Οσο για ψυχοφαρμακα,οπως μου εχει πει και η ψυχολογος,δεν κανουν μαγικα,αν εγω απο μονη μου δεν κανω προσπαθεια να βοηθησω τον εαυτο μου,αυτα δεν θα μου κανουν τιποτα!Χρειαζεται τρομερη δυναμη ολο αυτο που αντιμετοπιζω,τρομερηηηη,γι αυτο νιωθω πολυ υπερηφανη για μενα,γιατι παλευω σκληρα!Ο Θεος ας μας δινει δυναμη!

----------


## POP

Παιδιά η κατάσταση έχει γίνει απελπιστική τις τελευταίες μέρες.Οι έκτακτες είναι πολλές και δυνατές.Αισθάνομαι συνέχεια εκείνο το κενό στο λαιμό και το γντουπ στην καρδιά.Ακολουθώ την καθημερινότητα μου κανονικά κάνοντας ότι δεν δίνω σημασία,αλλά τίποτα,αυτές εκεί.Τι άλλο να κάνουμε πια?Ούτε τα tenormin κάνουν τίποτα τώρα.

----------


## Nicos70

> Παιδιά η κατάσταση έχει γίνει απελπιστική τις τελευταίες μέρες.Οι έκτακτες είναι πολλές και δυνατές.Αισθάνομαι συνέχεια εκείνο το κενό στο λαιμό και το γντουπ στην καρδιά.Ακολουθώ την καθημερινότητα μου κανονικά κάνοντας ότι δεν δίνω σημασία,αλλά τίποτα,αυτές εκεί.Τι άλλο να κάνουμε πια?Ούτε τα tenormin κάνουν τίποτα τώρα.


 POP αν είναι τοσο πολύ το πρόβλημα ο γιατρός δεν μπορεί να σου προτείνει κάποια λύση. αυτο δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω τόσα χρόνια ούτε κι εγώ . Υποτίθεται οτι παίρνεις κάτι ή κάνεις κάτι και διορθώνεται ή ρε παιδί μου στο φινάλε να σου πούν να βάλεις βηματοδότη να κάνεις ablation κατι..... Το πρόβλημα μας τελικά είναι μαρτύριο επί γής. η ποιότητα ζωής στο μηδέν

----------


## POP

> POP αν είναι τοσο πολύ το πρόβλημα ο γιατρός δεν μπορεί να σου προτείνει κάποια λύση. αυτο δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω τόσα χρόνια ούτε κι εγώ . Υποτίθεται οτι παίρνεις κάτι ή κάνεις κάτι και διορθώνεται ή ρε παιδί μου στο φινάλε να σου πούν να βάλεις βηματοδότη να κάνεις ablation κατι..... Το πρόβλημα μας τελικά είναι μαρτύριο επί γής. η ποιότητα ζωής στο μηδέν


Νίκο εγώ να σου πω την αλήθεια χαίρομαι που δεν μου έχουν πει ακόμα τουλάχιστον για ablation γιατί είναι κάτι που φοβάμαι πάρα πολύ.
Εσύ θα προτιμούσες κάτι τέτοιο?Είναι μεγάλη ταλαιπωρία!Είμαι πολύ φοβιτσιάρα εγώ σε αυτά..

----------


## Nicos70

ξερεις τι γινεται μετά από τόσα χρόνια που ταλαιπωρουμαι, θα ήθελα καποια στιγμή να μου πεί κάποιος Νικο το πρόβλημα σου είναι αυτό και θα κάνεις αυτό και αυτό και θα ησυχάσεις . αυτή η αγνοια του στιλ δεν έχεις τίποτα και να μην μπορώ να ζήσω όπως θέλω να παω να γυμναστω να πάω για ψαρονόύφεκο να κάνω πράγματα είναι τι να πω είναι κολαση

----------


## Greg83

Ποσο σας καταλαβαινω.......να ξερατε!!!Κ εγω τα ιδια εμενα μου εμφανιστηκαν πριν 12 μερες κ ειναι πολυ ζορικες οντως..εκανα ολες τις απαραιτητες εξετασεις τπτ ολα καθαρα..μονο λιγακι πανω στο οριο ειναι ο θυροειδης μου ο Τ3,στις αιματολογικες που εκανα...Μοναχα οταν τρεχω δν τις νιωθω,παιζω ποδοσφαιρο..Μακαρι να μπορουσα να παιζω ολη μερα προκειμενου να γλιτωσω απο αυτες ειναι πολυ αχωνευτες..Ο γιατρος μου ειπε οτι ειναι απο το εντονο αγχος κ απο τα νευρα μου,μου εγραψε να παρω ενα ηρεμηστικο το Valdoxan.Και να παω να κανω κ ενα υπερηχω στον θυροειδη..Παντως απο αυτα που διαβαζω παιδια δεν ειμαι αισιοδοξος,δεν βλεπω να φευγουν..μαλλον ηρθαν για να μεινουν..Πιστευω ο Θεος να βοηθησει..Γιατι οντως νικολα εχεις δικιο φιλε μου,ποιοτητα ζωης ασχημη..μου λενε προσπαθησε να μην το σκεφτεσαι..κ ρωταω εγω;;;;;;;;;;ΜΑ ΠΩΣ;;;;;;;;;;;Οταν σου τρανταζεται ολοκληρη η καρδια τοσες φορες την ημερα..

----------


## μυρτω93

> POP αν είναι τοσο πολύ το πρόβλημα ο γιατρός δεν μπορεί να σου προτείνει κάποια λύση. αυτο δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω τόσα χρόνια ούτε κι εγώ . Υποτίθεται οτι παίρνεις κάτι ή κάνεις κάτι και διορθώνεται ή ρε παιδί μου στο φινάλε να σου πούν να βάλεις βηματοδότη να κάνεις ablation κατι..... Το πρόβλημα μας τελικά είναι μαρτύριο επί γής. η ποιότητα ζωής στο μηδέν


Nικο αυτο που λες το εχω σκεφτει και εγω! δεν γινεται το προβλημα να ειναι τοσο εντονο και καθημερινο και οι γιατροι να μας λενε οτι δεν υπαρχει λυση και οτι πρεπει να το υπομεινουμε! ουτε παθολογικο καθαρα ειναι αλλα ουτε και καθαρα ψυχολογικο! και αλλοι ανθρωποι πασχουν απο καταθλιψη ή αγχωδεις διαταραχες και με τα φαρμακα συνερχονται! η καραμελα που λενε ολοι οτι ειναι ''ενοχλητικες οι εκτακτες και μαθε να ζεις μ αυτες'' με τσαντιζει! πρεπει να μου δωσουν κατι να ηρεμησω δεν γινεται μια ζωη να ζω με απειρες εκτακτες τη μερα και η καθημερινοτητα μου να ειναι κολαση! και εγω το εχω σκεφτει το ablation αν και δεν ξερω αν γινεται για ολους τους τυπους εκτακτων.. ξερω μια περιπτωση γυναικας που ειχε προβλημα με εκτακτες, ολοι τις ελεγαν οτι ειναι ψυχολογικο και διαφορα τετοια! μεχρι που πηγε και εκανε ablation σε μεγαλο νοσοκομειο της αθηνας!το πρωτο δεν ειχε επιτυχια και εκανε και δευτερο!τωρα με τα απο αρκετα χρονια ειναι μια χαρα και εχει ηρεμησει απο αυτες! βεβαια σ ενα καρδιολογο που μιλησα για καυτηριασμο μου ειπε οτι ενεχει κινδυνους , οτι δεν ειναι παντα αποτελεσματικο και δεν θα το ρισκαρε να μου πει να το κανω! επισης μου εiπε οτι πολυ που κανουν ablation και μονο επειδη πιστευουν οτι θα θεραπευτουν συμβαινει..κατι σα θεραπεια placebo!το σιγουρο ειναι οτι και το ablation ρισκο αποτελει τωρα για τα υπολοιπα δεν ξερω..

----------


## Nicos70

Ναι το ξερω , καποιος γνωστος μου μετα απο καυτηριασμο για αντιμετωπιση αρρυθμιων αποκτησε πνευμονικη πιεση

----------


## Greg83

Παιδια καμια προσευχη καντε...πηγαινετε καμια εκκλησια..εγω σημερα ειμαι λιγο καλυτερα παντως..τωρα το ποσο θα κρατησει αγνωστο!

----------


## Leonidass

Αφαγσηξσκκνηκμνξ

----------


## panospeggy

> POP αν είναι τοσο πολύ το πρόβλημα ο γιατρός δεν μπορεί να σου προτείνει κάποια λύση. αυτο δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω τόσα χρόνια ούτε κι εγώ . Υποτίθεται οτι παίρνεις κάτι ή κάνεις κάτι και διορθώνεται ή ρε παιδί μου στο φινάλε να σου πούν να βάλεις βηματοδότη να κάνεις ablation κατι..... Το πρόβλημα μας τελικά είναι μαρτύριο επί γής. η ποιότητα ζωής στο μηδέν


Παιδια καλησπερα, δυστυχως το προβλημα με τις αρρυθμιες εχει επανελθει πολυ τελευταια και καταστρεφει στην κυριολεξια την καθημερινοτητα μου.

Νικο, τα περισσοτερα απο αυτα που εχεις περασει τα εχω παθει κι εγω.

Προχθες εκανα δουλειες στο σπιτι, παω να σκυψω και αμεσως με πιανει ενας ακανονιστος ατσαλος χτυπος στην καρδια για μερικα δευτερολεπτα (9-10 που μου φανηκαν σαν μια ολοκληρη ζωη).. Προλαβαινω και ψιλαφηζω τον σφιγμο μου και επιανα συνεχως εκτακτες την μια επανω στην αλλη....Λεω οκ καλο ξεκινημα παλι....

Την εποπενη μερα και ενω ειμαι σε ενα μαγαζι με ρουχα με την γυναικα μου τσουπ μια εκτακτη και μετα απο 2-3 δευτερολεπτα παλι εκτακτη και μου χαλαει παλι η μερα...Λεω απο μεσα μου τελικα πουθενα δεν μπορω να ηρεμησω...

Τελευταιο καστρο που επεσε ηταν αυτο του υπνου...Ως τωρα οταν πηγαινα να κοιμηθω η την ωρα πουκομομουν δεν παθαινα ιδιαιτερα κατι...Μεχρι πριν καποιες μερες κατα τις 3 το πρωι και ενω ημουν ανασκελα και ετοιμαζοταν να με παρει ο υπνος με επιασε παλι αυτος ο συνεχομενος ατσαλος χτυπος (μαλλον χωρις να ειμαι σιγουρος ειναι συνεχομενες εκτακτες, δεν προλαβα εκεινη την στιγμη να ψιλαφησω τον σφυγμο μου...στεναχωρηθηκα πααρα πολυ λεω οκ τωρα με πιανουν και στον υπνο μου οι καταραμενες)...Με ειχε ξαναπιασει ακριβως το ιδιο και οταν ημουν ξαπλωμενος στο κρεββατι και διαβαζα ενα περιοδικο...Ετσι ξαφνικα. Οι μεμονωμενες εκτακτες δεν με τρομαζουν τοσο οσο αυτο το συναισθημα του εντελως ατσαλου χτυπου για μερικα δευτερολεπτα.. Οποιος το εχει βιωσει ξερει...Ειναι απλα τρομαχτικο.

Μια αλλη φορα πριν 2 βδομαδες μετα τις 8 το βραδυ οταν σηκωνομουν ορθιος αρχιζανε οι εκτακτες. Μια καθε 10-11 δευτερολεπτα...Καθομουν και σταματαγανε...Σηκωνομουν και ξεκιναγανε...Τι να πω....Ολα τα περιεργα και κουφα σε μενα...

Με εχει πιασει και μενα μαλλον υπερκοιλιακη..Στην αρχη ενιωθα κατι σαν ηλεκτρισμο η καψιμο στο κεντρο του στερνου και μετα ανεβαιναν σταδιακα οι παλμοι μου και εφταναν σιγουρα 180-190...Και μετα σταδιακα πεφτανε.
Τελευταιο τριπλεξ που εκανα ηταν περσι τον Αυγουστο....Λετε να εχει αλλαξει κατι απο τοτε και να παω παλι να ξανακανω εξετασεις ολες απο την αρχη; Η ψυχολογια μου ειναι κατω του 0 μηδεν παλι...

----------


## LORA17

Παιδιά, είπα να γράψω και γω μετά από πολύ καιρό....γιατί πραγματικα εδω και 3 μέρες δεν την παλευω καθόλου.
Τόσο καιρό δεν είχα ιδιαίτερο θέμα....που και που θα ένιωθα καμμια έκτακτη..και θα με έπιανε και το σύνδρομο που δεν μπορείς να πάρεις την μεγάλη ανάσα.
Την Κυριακή εκεί που ήμουν με κάτι φίλους πήγα να γελάσω δυνατά....τσουπ να ένα χάσιμο και ένα τράνταγμα στην καρδια....μετά κουβεντιάζαμε και η συζήτηση ήταν λίγο έντονη.... πάλι ένα χάσιμο στους χτύπους. Την Δευτέρα εκεί που έτρωγα, πάω να καταπιώ...και νιώθω ένα τράνταγμα....χάλασε όλη η διάθεσή μου και η μέρα μου....και σήμερα πάλι....πήγα να κάνω λίγο γυμναστική και με το που ξεκίνησα με έπιασε πάλι το τράνταγμα....Αποτέλεσμα όλων αυτών είναι ότι εδώ και 3 μέρες έχω σταματήσει να κάνω την γυμναστική που τόσο πολύ με ευχαριστεί, διότι φοβάμαι μη πάθω κάτι...και με βρούν...οριζόντια...νιώθω μικρούς πόνους γύρω από το στήθος, τσιμπήματα και σφυξήματα, εκεί που πάω να χαλαρώσω με ξαναπιάνουν έκτακτεσ....φοβάμαι να κοιμηθώ μόνη μου...το σκέφτομαι συνέχεια και έχω τρελαθεί....και κλασσικά σκέφτομαι πάλι να πάω σε γιατρό.
Τον Αύγουστο είχα βάλει χόλτερ....και δεν είχαν πιάσει αυτά που νιώθω....παρ'όλα αυτά είχα πολλές υπερκοιλιακές έκτακτεσ....μου είχε πει ο γιατρός ότι δεν είναι κάτι....και ότι μπορεί να οφείλεται και στην χαλαρή μητροειδή βαλβίδα που έχω...
Η ουσία είναι ότι η ποιότητα ζωής μου είναι μηδέν....αντί να χαίρομαι και να απολαμβάνω την ζωή....κάθε μέρα φοβάμαι και μιζεριάζω.....

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Κι εγω ειμαι σε δυσκολη περιοδο.....εχουν ξαναερθει οι αρρυθμιες,δυνατες και συνεχιζομενες....καποια στιγμη ειχαν φυγει αλλα τωρα αντε ξανα....και μπορει να τις εχω εδω & 5 χρονια,οποτε να πει καποιος,ενταξει,τι φοβασαι,δεν τις συνηθισες?Αλλα ειναι τοσο,μα τοοοοσο φοβιστικες που μονο οποιος το νιωσει μπορει να το καταλαβει!!ΚΑΤΑΡΑΜΕΝΕΣ!!!!!!Α π την πρωτη στιγμη που ηρθαν μου ξεπατοσαν τη ζωη....ηρθαν οοοολα τα αλλα!

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

ααααχχχ τι γινεται μ αυτο το βασανο....ποσες,μα ποοοσες Θεε μου??Και τι να κανω?Να παω ΠΑΛΙ στο γιατρο να μου πει τα ιδια & τα ιδια...."κανε υπομονη"??Γιατι δεν στα ματανε....τι δυσκολο!!!!!!

----------


## ταλαίπωρος

Όταν ένα φάρμακο δε σας κάνει καλό τότε ο στόχος του είναι πιο κάτω από κει που είναι η αιτία του προβλήματος.Τι θέλω να πω ? Η καρδιά ελέγχεται από τον εγκέφαλο.Οι β αναστολείς πηγαίνουν και κάνουν τη δράση τους στην καρδιά.Φάρμακο που να πηγαίνει στον εγκέφαλο δοκιμάσατε ?

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

τι εννοεις οτι η καρδια ελεγχεται απ τον εγκεφαλο?Το οτι το αγχος,οι αρνητικες & φοβικες σκεψεις επιρεαζουν το σωμα,το γνωριζω ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ,αλλα για τις αρρυθμιες,οχι οτι & αυτες απο εκει ξεκινανε,αλλα ερχονται & σε φασεις που ο εγκεφαλος ειναι ηρεμος!

----------


## vivika

panospeggy Καλησπέρα!!!! Δεν ξέρω αν θα έπρεπε να σου πω ότι χαίρομαι ή λυπάμαι που διάβασα την ανάρτησή σου σχετικά με τις αρρυθμίες και την επίσκεψή σου σε καρδιολόγους!!! Λοιπόν, διαβάζοντας τα όσα γράφεις ένα έχω μόνο να σου πω: είναι σαν να τα έχω γράψει εγώ η ίδια. Νιώθω ακριβώς τα ίδια και πίστεψέ με έχω κάνει ότι εξετάσεις έχεις και συ. Δε βρήκα καμία λύση στο πρόβλημά μου, αντιθέτως το φιλοσόφησα. Είμαι πολύ αγχωτικός και τελειομανής άνθρωπος και θεώρησα ότι όλα τα παθαίνουμε από υπερβολικές σκέψεις και άγχος. Υπάρχουν μέρες που δεν νιώθω τίποτε απολύτως και αυτό γιατί δεν έχω φορτωμένο πρόγραμμα ή απλά δεν με εκνεύρισε κανείς. Πιστεψέ με δεν έχεις τίποτα. Για να καταλάβεις καλύτερα, ο γαμπρός μου είναι ένας από τους καλύτερους καρδιολόγους που έχω γνωρίσει και κάθε φορά που με πιάνει κάτι (αρρυθμίες, ταχυπαλμίες), του τηλεφωνώ και εκείνος απλά γελάει λέγοντάς μου "Άντε πάλι, καιρό είχες να εμφανιστείς". Και σε ρωτώ, αν είχα κάτι λες να με άφηνε να πάθω τίποτα κακό? Προσπαθεί να μου δώσει να καταλάβω ότι δεν έχω τίποτα και πως όλα είναι στο μυαλό μου!!! Πρέπει να σου πω πως όλη αυτή την ταλαιπωρία την έχω εδώ και 9 ολόκληρα χρόνια!! Είναι δυνατόν να ζήσει άνθρωπος τόσα χρόνια αν έχει καποιο πρόβλημα καρδιάς??? Με τίποτα!!!! Γι' αυτό σου λέω φιλοσόφησέ το και άκου την καρδιά σου...Τι είναι αυτό που την πικραίνει και παθαίνει ότι παθαίνει??????? Για σκέψου.....

----------


## vivika

panospeggy Καλησπέρα!!!! Δεν ξέρω αν θα έπρεπε να σου πω ότι χαίρομαι ή λυπάμαι που διάβασα την ανάρτησή σου σχετικά με τις αρρυθμίες και την επίσκεψή σου σε καρδιολόγους!!! Λοιπόν, διαβάζοντας τα όσα γράφεις ένα έχω μόνο να σου πω: είναι σαν να τα έχω γράψει εγώ η ίδια. Νιώθω ακριβώς τα ίδια και πίστεψέ με έχω κάνει ότι εξετάσεις έχεις και συ. Δε βρήκα καμία λύση στο πρόβλημά μου, αντιθέτως το φιλοσόφησα. Είμαι πολύ αγχωτικός και τελειομανής άνθρωπος και θεώρησα ότι όλα τα παθαίνουμε από υπερβολικές σκέψεις και άγχος. Υπάρχουν μέρες που δεν νιώθω τίποτε απολύτως και αυτό γιατί δεν έχω φορτωμένο πρόγραμμα ή απλά δεν με εκνεύρισε κανείς. Πιστεψέ με δεν έχεις τίποτα. Για να καταλάβεις καλύτερα, ο γαμπρός μου είναι ένας από τους καλύτερους καρδιολόγους που έχω γνωρίσει και κάθε φορά που με πιάνει κάτι (αρρυθμίες, ταχυπαλμίες), του τηλεφωνώ και εκείνος απλά γελάει λέγοντάς μου "Άντε πάλι, καιρό είχες να εμφανιστείς". Και σε ρωτώ, αν είχα κάτι λες να με άφηνε να πάθω τίποτα κακό? Προσπαθεί να μου δώσει να καταλάβω ότι δεν έχω τίποτα και πως όλα είναι στο μυαλό μου!!! Πρέπει να σου πω πως όλη αυτή την ταλαιπωρία την έχω εδώ και 9 ολόκληρα χρόνια!! Είναι δυνατόν να ζήσει άνθρωπος τόσα χρόνια αν έχει καποιο πρόβλημα καρδιάς??? Με τίποτα!!!! Γι' αυτό σου λέω φιλοσόφησέ το και άκου την καρδιά σου...Τι είναι αυτό που την πικραίνει και παθαίνει ότι παθαίνει??????? Για σκέψου.....

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

> panospeggy Καλησπέρα!!!! Δεν ξέρω αν θα έπρεπε να σου πω ότι χαίρομαι ή λυπάμαι που διάβασα την ανάρτησή σου σχετικά με τις αρρυθμίες και την επίσκεψή σου σε καρδιολόγους!!! Λοιπόν, διαβάζοντας τα όσα γράφεις ένα έχω μόνο να σου πω: είναι σαν να τα έχω γράψει εγώ η ίδια. Νιώθω ακριβώς τα ίδια και πίστεψέ με έχω κάνει ότι εξετάσεις έχεις και συ. Δε βρήκα καμία λύση στο πρόβλημά μου, αντιθέτως το φιλοσόφησα. Είμαι πολύ αγχωτικός και τελειομανής άνθρωπος και θεώρησα ότι όλα τα παθαίνουμε από υπερβολικές σκέψεις και άγχος. Υπάρχουν μέρες που δεν νιώθω τίποτε απολύτως και αυτό γιατί δεν έχω φορτωμένο πρόγραμμα ή απλά δεν με εκνεύρισε κανείς. Πιστεψέ με δεν έχεις τίποτα. Για να καταλάβεις καλύτερα, ο γαμπρός μου είναι ένας από τους καλύτερους καρδιολόγους που έχω γνωρίσει και κάθε φορά που με πιάνει κάτι (αρρυθμίες, ταχυπαλμίες), του τηλεφωνώ και εκείνος απλά γελάει λέγοντάς μου "Άντε πάλι, καιρό είχες να εμφανιστείς". Και σε ρωτώ, αν είχα κάτι λες να με άφηνε να πάθω τίποτα κακό? Προσπαθεί να μου δώσει να καταλάβω ότι δεν έχω τίποτα και πως όλα είναι στο μυαλό μου!!! Πρέπει να σου πω πως όλη αυτή την ταλαιπωρία την έχω εδώ και 9 ολόκληρα χρόνια!! Είναι δυνατόν να ζήσει άνθρωπος τόσα χρόνια αν έχει καποιο πρόβλημα καρδιάς??? Με τίποτα!!!! Γι' αυτό σου λέω φιλοσόφησέ το και άκου την καρδιά σου...Τι είναι αυτό που την πικραίνει και παθαίνει ότι παθαίνει??????? Για σκέψου.....


vivika,γεια σου!Τωρα ειδα το μηνυμα σου.Οταν διαβασα οτι ο γαμπρος σου ειναι καρδιολογος,ειπα απο μεσα μου(οπως οι περισσοτεροι υποχονδριοι!)....εδω ειμαστε!(χα χα!)Κι αν δεν εχω παει σε καρδιολογους και εξετασεις......επισης γραφεις οτι τις εχεις(αρρυθμιες)9 χρονια,ακομα περισσοτερο δηλαδη απο μενα!Πω πω!!Θηρια ειμαστε,θηρια!!Εκτος απ αυτες,ειχες ταχυκαρδιες,πονακια κτλ.....?Ο γαμπρος σου τι ακριβως σου χει πει για ολα αυτα(και ειδικα για τις αρρυθμιες)??

----------


## trelokotsos

Επειδη το θεμα αυτό το έχω ψάξει πολύ, η πιο 'σοβαρη' εκδοχή που άκουσα για το προβλημα μας απο καρδιολογο, η τουλαχιστον μια που εμενα καπως με επεισε και με ανακουφισε είναι ότι το προβλημα δεν ειναι οργανικό, δηλαδή δεν έχει καποια ιδιομορφια η καρδια αλλα αφορά το ηλεκτρικό σύστημα της καρδιάς, δηλαδή για κλάσματα του δευτερολέπτου η παροχή της καρδιάς δε γίνεται από την 'διαδρομή' που πρέπει να γίνεται συνήθως αλλά από μια άλλη συντομότερη οδό και γι αυτό νιώθουμε την καρδιά μας σαν να χάνει ένα χτύπο. Δυστυχώς αυτό μπορει να συμβεί και μια και 2 φορές συνεχόμενες κι έτσι το νιώθουμε κάπως διαφορετικά, σαν να ταρακουνιέται η καρδιά. Δεν είναι όμως καθόλου επικίνδυνο, δε μπορεί να πει κανείς σε τι οφείλεται ακριβώς αλλα σίγουρα οι γνωστές αιτίες (αγχος, καφες, αλκοολ κλπ) επιδεινώνουν την κατάσταση. Επίσης το 90% των ανθρώπων έχουν έκτακτες απλώς δε το καταλαβαίνουν. Εμείς δυστυχώς ανήκουμε στο 10% .

----------


## panospeggy

Καλησπερα σε ολους παιδια.

Δυστυχως το θεμα με τις αρρυθμιες εχει παρει σοβαρες διαστασεις πλεον. Καθε μερα ξυπναω το πρωι με πολυ κακη διαθεση, με απιστευτη μελαγχολια, δεν μπορω ποια να απολαυσω τιποτα στην ζωη μου. Συνεχεια το μυαλο μου ποτε θα παθω αρρυθμια. Οποτε τις παθαινω η ψυχολογια μου κατακρεμνιζετε στην κυριολεξια.

Το κακο ειναι οτι εχουν αλλαξει δραματικα μορφη εδω και 3 μηνες. Δεν εχω πλεον μονο τις απλες εκτακτες συστολες. Περιγραφω τι ακριβως νιωθω περιστασιακα.:

1) Διπλες εκτακτες συστολες. Δηλαδη 2 η ακομα και 3 αρρυθμοι χτυποι στην σειρα και μετα το κενο...
2) Για μερικα δευτερολεπτα (περιπου 8-9) με πιανει ενας εντελως αρρυθμος σφιγμος η κατι σαν πολυ μεγαλη ταχυκαρδια (κοιλιακη η υπερκοιλιακη δεν ξερω ρε γαμωτο)..Δεν μπορω να προσδιορισω εαν ειναι ταχυκαρδια η αν ειναι εκτακτη επανω στην εκτακτη. Νιωθω πολυ γρηγορο το σφιγμο μου και ταυτοχρονα αρρυθμο. Αυτο πραγματικα με εχει τσακισει.
3) Παθαινω μικρες εκτακτες(ετσι νιωθω τουλαχιστον) και οταν προχωραω, σαν ενα μικρο κενο στο στερνο. Παλια τις παθαινα μονο οταν ξαπλωνα. Τωρα ποια και οταν περπαταω.

Πριν απο 1 μηνα ξαναεκανα τις εξετασεις που επρεπε. Holder, Doppler, Καρδιογραφημα. Τιποτα παλι. Το Χολντερ κατεγραψε σε αυτο το 24ωρο που το ειχα βαλει μονο τις απλες εκτακτες, δυστυχως εκεινη την ημερα δεν εκανα αυτες που με τρομαζουν περισσοτερο.

Παιδια, πραγματικα δεν την παλευω αλλο. Η ψυχολογια μου ειναι κατω του 0. Καθημερινα ξυπναω και σκεφτομαι τι επαθα την προηγουμενη μερα και τι θα επακολουθησει σε αυτη που ξημερωσε. Βρισκομαι στη χειροτερη φαδη της ζωης μου και μεχρι και κακες σκεψεις εχουν περασει απο το μυαλο μου.
Τι να κανω ποια...

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

panospeggy,πιστεψε με,σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα!!Τα ιδια νιωθω κι εγω!Αναρωτιεμαι πως γινεται μια καρδια να λειτουργει τοσο μη φυσιολογικα και να μην εχω πεσει κατω ακομα????Εγω εχω επισης και πολλες φορες πονακια,τσιμπηματα,τρελο βαρος στο στερνο που με φοβιζουν......και εκει που εισαι ενας απολυτα φυσιολογικος ανθρωπος,σε κανουν ολα αυτα να πιστευεις οτι θα χασεις τα λογικα σου......θελει δυναμη πολυ αυτο που ζουμε,παααρα πολυ!

----------


## Tasos75

Καλημέρα σε όλους, διάβασα μερικά ποστ του θέματος και είπα να γράψω και εγώ τον πόνο μου. Εδώ και 2 χρόνια έχω αρχίσει και παρουσιάζω κάποιες αρρυθμίες που κατά περιόδους εξαφανίζονται τελείως. Αρχικά εμφανίζονταν για 1-2 δευτερόλεπτα, συνήθως όταν ξάπλωνα μετά από φαγητό, έβηχα λίγο και τελείωνε η υπόθεση. Έκανα και ότι εξετάσεις υπάρχουν και μου είπαν ότι είναι αθώες και απλά να μη δίνω σημασία. Το κακό είναι ότι φοβάμαι να κάνω κάθε είδους γυμναστικής. Η καρδιά μου αρχίζει και χτυπάει δυνατά και νιώθω ότι θα μείνω! 
Εδώ και τέσσερις μήνες έχω μπει σε περίοδο μεγάλου άγχους. Είναι μέρες που νομίζω ότι θα εκραγώ από την πίεση όλων αυτών που σκέφτομαι. Αποτέλεσμα είναι εδώ και δύο βδομάδες να έχω αρρυθμίες καθημερινά που από ότι καταλαβαίνω διαρκούν αρκετά. Σταματάει η καρδιά τελείως για 2-3 δευτερόλεπτα, μετά πέρνει φόρα και δίνει γκάζια, μετά πιάνει κανονικό ρυθμό και υπάρχει περίπτωση αυτός ο κύκλος να επαναλαμβάνεται για αρκετή ώρα. Εκεί τα παίζω, νιώθω ότι πνίγομαι!
Έχω παρατηρήσει ότι με πιάνει κυρίως στη φάση του ύπνου. Σήμερα ξύπνησα στις 4.30 το πρωί νιώθωντας ότι δεν είχα καθόλου αέρα. Συνειδητοποίσα ότι είχα αρρυθμία, ξεκίνησα το βήχα γιατί ξέρω ότι με βοηθάει αλλά τίποτα. Για πάνω από ένα τέταρτο ήμουν χάλι μαύρο. Πήρα ένα ζάναξ και μετά από μισή ώρα κατάφερα να ξανακοιμηθώ αλλά πλέον νιώθω κουρέλι, δεν το αντέχω άλλο.Φοβάμαι να πέσω για ύπνο, ξεκινάει ο χορός της καρδιάς και η δύσπνοια και λέω εδώ τελειώνει το παραμύθι.

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Γεια σας φιλοι!Χρονια πολλα(και ΚΑΛΑ!)σε ολους ευχομαι!Αυτες τις 3-4 τελευταιες μερες εχουν ξαναερθει παλι τα τερατα στη ζωη μου,οι αρρυθμιες!Κρατηθηκα και δεν πηρα φαρμακα αλλα σημερα με φοβισαν πολυ και πηρα ενα τεταρτο λοπρεσορ......δυσκολο,πολυ δυσκολο και φοβιστικο!Οσο για την τελευταια επισκεψη σε καρδιολογο?Πριν 3 εβδομαδες.......το σιγουρο ειναι οτι ανηκουν στα νευροφυτικα συμπτωματα αλλα οσα χρονια & να περασουν και να σου λενε οτι δεν παθαινεις τιποτα,σε φοβιζει πολυ η αισθηση οτι συνεχως η καρδια σου τρεμει,ειναι ενοχλητικο και τρομακτικο!

----------


## Greg83

Καλησπερα κ εγω 8 μηνες βασανιζομαι απο αυτα τα τερατα οπως ακριβως τα λετε ειναι...εχω κανει ολες τις απαραιτητες εξετασεις κ τπτ μου λενε οπως κ σ'εσας οτι ειναι νευρικης φυσεως κ αρχιζω πλεον να το αποδεχομαι,το αγχος φερνει πολλα ειναι η νεα μαστιγα..Να γυμναζεστε οσο μπορειτε κανει καλο εγω ειμαι ποδοσφαιριστης στις προπονησεις κ στους αγωνες ειμαι μια χαρα δεν εχω καμια αρρυθμια,οταν τρεχω απλως χτυπαει δυνατα η καρδια κατι που ειναι φυσιολογικο...κ οταν πεσω για υπνο ηρεμουν οι εκτακτες,βεβαια παιρνω κ xanax βοηθαει καπως αλλα πρεπει να τα σταματησω κ αυτα μεσα στο καλοκαιρι(να δω πως θα την παλεψω)..απο την μια στεναχωριεμαι που πολλα παιδια τραβαμε τετοιο μανικι αλλα απο την μια ειναι κ ανακουφιση να ξερεις πως δεν εισαι ο μονος που υποφερεις απο εκτακτες γτ δυστυχως οι υπολοιποι τριγυρω δν καταλαβαινουν νομιζουν οτι ειναι απλη υποθεση,ουτε στον εχθρο μου εγω ευχομαι να μην παθει κατι παρομοιο...Υπομονηηηη ειμαστε ολοι ηρωες παιδια..Και εδω θα ειμαστε ο Θεος να μας εχει γερους να βοηθουμε ο ενας τον αλλον!!

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Πραγματικα,στην κυριολεξια ουτε στον χειροτερο εχθρο αυτο το βασανο!!Εγω τις εχω χρονια,αφου την παλευω ακομα και δεν εχω παρει τα βουνα....παλι καλα!Grec,παλια επαιρνα χαπια για αρρυθμιες αλλα δεν εκαναν πολλα πραγματα,τωρα θα παρω μονο αν δω οτι δεν τις αντεχω καθολου....οι γιατροι μου λενε πως δεν θα παθω κατι αν δεν παρω κι ετσι δεν θελω απο τοσο νεα να παιρνω καρδιολογικα φαρμακα,πιο πολυ γιατι ειναι απο το μυαλο και το νευρικο συστημα οι δικες μου.Προσπαθησε κι εσυ να το παλεψεις χωρις αυτα,αν φυσικα ο γιατρος συμφωνει.Ειναι υπερβολοκα τρομακτικες.....Ο Θεος να μας βοηθησει!

----------


## Greg83

Οντως αφου δν εχουμε χασει τα μυαλα μας παλι καλα να λεμε..Τσιμπηματα νιωθεις στ'αριστερα καθολου που κ που;Εγω ναι κ αυτη την στιγμη που γραφω αλλα προσπαθω να ειμαι ηρεμος μην πανικοβληθω..Κ μια δυσφορια εχω γενικα!

----------


## haniel

Greg83 να μη πανικοβληθεις εννοειταιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι ιιιιιι...και τσιμπηματα και φτερουγισματα και τα παντα ολα νιωθουμε ολοιιιιιιιι μας...αγχος,αγχος,αγχος...ηλι θιο αγχος ειναι και μονο...αν ηταν κατι παθολογικο της καρδουλας μας,μη φοβασαι και δε θα μας εδινε ουτε περιθωρια να το συζηταμε,ουτε να το αναλυουμε...ουτε φυσικα χρονο καν να το φοβηθουμε...δεν εχεις απολυτως τπτ...εδω μας λες τρεχεις,παιζεις μπαλαααααααα...σα πουλακι θα κοιμηθεις,ομορφα...και θα ξυπνησεις ακομα πιο ομορφα...

----------


## IVAN

> τσιμπηματα και φτερουγισματα και τα παντα ολα νιωθουμε ολοιιιιιιιι μας...αγχος,αγχος,αγχος...ηλι θιο αγχος ειναι και μονο...αν ηταν κατι παθολογικο της καρδουλας μας,μη φοβασαι και δε θα μας εδινε ουτε περιθωρια να το συζηταμε,.


Το είχα τα προηγούμενα 3-4 χρόνια αυτό που λες πήγα σε γιατρούς και μου είπαν ότι ήταν όντως από το άγχος.... τώρα μου μουδιάζει το δεξί χέρι, από τον αγκώνα και κάτω κ δυο δάκτυλα είναι ενοχλητικό.. αλλά δε φοβάμαι τουλάχιστον....

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Φυσικα εχω τσιμπηματα,πονους,βαρος και που και που κατι σαν να με περναει ηλεκτρικο ρευμα.....πολυ φοβιστικα,μου χαλανε τη ζωη!Δυστυχως,εχω μαθει να ζω με αυτα.....οπως το σκεφτομαι κι εγω,ναι,σιγουρα δεν θα μας εδινε περιθωρια η καρδια,αλλα αυτο που με φοβιζει περισσοτερο ειναι οτι μετα απο τοσα χρονια ενοχλησεις στην καρδια(καθε μερα και κατι)τι θα κανει η κακομοιρα.....θα κουραστει,θα τα φτυσει......ελεος πια!Οσο για τη δυσφορια που νιωθεις Grec,εγω την εχω ΚΑΘΕ μερα,ενα σφιξιμο στο στερνο και νιωθω τους παλμους μου........

----------


## gefo75

Είμαι 39 ετών και από τα 23 μου παιδεύομαι με ταχυπαλμίες, ''φτερουγίσματα'' κ.τ.λ Από μικρή έτρεχα σε καρδιολόγους με το φόβο ότι είχα πρόβλημα στην καρδιά. Τα ηλεκτροκαρδιογραφήματα, το triplex καθώς και οι εξετάσεις θυρεοειδούς και επινεφριδίων που έκανα δεν έδειξαν κάτι παθολογικό. Όταν δεν το σκεφτόμουν υποχωρούσαν και οι ενοχλήσεις. Μετά από μια ερωτική απογοήτευση που είχα στα 28 μου ξέσπασαν οι πρώτες δυνατές κρίσεις πανικού. Σε ανύποπτη στιγμή ένιωθα μια στιγμιαία ζάλη, έντονη ταχυκαρδία, δύσπνοια, έντονο φόβο ότι θα πάθω κάτι κακό και θα πεθάνω. Η πίεση μου επίσης έφτανε στο 19/ 11. Βρέθηκα πάνω από 2 με 3 φορές στα επείγοντα νοσοκομείων. Μου έλεγαν ότι όλα αυτά τα συμπτώματα προέρχονταν από άγχος. Μου έδιναν κανένα lexotanil για να ηρεμήσω. Αποφάσισα να πάω σε ψυχολόγο. Βέβαια έκανα μόνο μια συνεδρία αφού το ποσό της κάθε επίσκεψης όχι μόνο δεν θα με βοηθούσε να ξεπεράσω τις κρίσεις αλλά θα μου τις επιδείνωνε κιόλας. Εκείνη την περίοδο στράφηκα στην θρησκεία. Βρήκα ένα καλό πνευματικό, εξομολογήθηκα, κοινώνησα, έκανα προσευχή και τα συμπτώματα εξαφανίστηκαν από μόνα τους σε λίγο καιρό. Στα 33 μου μετά από μια περίοδο έντονου στρες λόγω δουλειάς αλλά και κάποιων οικογενειακών προβλημάτων άρχισαν πάλι τα ίδια. Πήρα πάλι σβάρνα τους γιατρούς και κατέληξα σε ψυχίατρο. Μου συνταγογράφησε το zoloft. Ευτυχώς η θεραπεία πήγε καλά και σε 6 μήνες που είναι το minimum χρονικό όριο θεραπείας το σταμάτησα αν και ο γιατρός πρότεινε να το πάρω για ένα χρόνο τουλάχιστον. Έκτοτε δεν είχα ιδιαίτερες ενοχλήσεις. Τους τελευταίους μήνες πάλι τα ίδια. Η πίεση ανεβαίνει, ταχυκαρδίες, αίσθημα φόβου κ.τ.λ Στον γιατρό δεν έχω πάει μέχρι στιγμής αλλά προσπαθώ να χαλαρώνω με διαλογισμό, προσευχή και που και που παίρνω και καμιά valeriana. Κάνω ασκήσεις αναπνοών και η ταχυπαλμία μετά από μερικά λεπτά σταματάει, η πίεση επίσης πέφτει σε φυσιολογικά επίπεδα όταν ηρεμώ. Όλα είναι στο μυαλό μας και θέλει πολύ δουλειά για να καταφέρουμε να ελέγξουμε τις σκέψεις μας και κυρίως πίστη.

----------


## Greg83

Haniel μου το ιδιο μου λεει κ η ψυχολογος μου δν θα περιμενε αν ηταν κατι στην καρδια..Ναι παιζω κανονικα αλλα νιωθω οτι μπουκωνω ευκολα!!Ευχαριστω για το μνμ σου να ειστε καλα ολοι!

----------


## Greg83

ΡΑΝΗ τα ιδια κ εγω δυσφορια λες κ φοραω μια εσωτερικη πανοπλια που ζυγιζει αρκετα κιλα..Αισθημα παλμων εχω κ εγω που κ που..Αυτην την σκεψη οτι καποια στιγμη θα κουραστει με ολα αυτα!!Απο την αλλη εχω βαρεθει να τα αναλυω κουραστηκα..Ζω μ'αυτα πλεον δν μπορουμε να κανουμε κατι..Κ εχουμε την ελπιδα οτι θα καλυτερεψουν τα πραγματα καποια στιγμη.

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

gefo75 ακριβως τα ιδια εχω & εγω!Βασανιζομαι εδω και χρονια με αρρυθμιες,καποιες φορες ταχυκαρδια και που και που ανεβαινει η πιεση......εχω κανει ψυχοθεραπεια,στην αρχη με βοηθησε.Η πιστη Στον Θεο με βοηθαει κι εμενα πααρα πολυ,πολλες φορες.Επισης,ο διαλογισμος ειναι βοηθητικος και ηρεμει πολυ τον ρυθμο της καρδιας και ριχνει την πιεση.Κατα καιρους παιρνω κι εγω καμια βαλεριανα γιατι ειμαι κατα των φαρμακων(πιστευω οτι η δικια μας περιπτωση μπορει να παλεψει με την δικια μας δυναμη και οχι με δεκανικια τα φαρμακα).Ολα αυτα,ολα μα ολα(!!)ξεκινανε απ το μυαλο....νευροφυτικα δηλαδη.Τουλαχιστον το ξερουμε,κατι ειναι κι αυτο!

----------


## haniel

IVAN,PANH,gefo75......ολοι το ιδιο βασανιστηριο περναμε...εμενα τα φαρμακα λειτουργησαν τη πρωτη φορα και με απαλλαξαν...απλα αυτη τη φορα δε θελω να παρω...
PANH οντως σε βοηθαει η βαλεριανα?Εγω μεχρι και αυτη φοβαμαι να παρω πλεον,δε ξερω τι εχω παθει...Ασε που φοβαμαι μη στο τελος μου το γυρισει σε καμια καραμπινατη καταθλιψη,με τοση στεναχωρια καθε μερα που εχω,που βασανιζομαι απο ολες αυτες τις βλακειες,δε ξερω...
Φιλε μου Greggg,καλα στα λεει η ψυχολογοςςς...Μπουκωνειςςς ςς?Τπτ δε παθαινεις!!!Πως εισαι σημερα?

----------


## haniel

IVAN,PANH,gefo75......ολοι το ιδιο βασανιστηριο περναμε...εμενα τα φαρμακα λειτουργησαν τη πρωτη φορα και με απαλλαξαν...απλα αυτη τη φορα δε θελω να παρω...
PANH οντως σε βοηθαει η βαλεριανα?Εγω μεχρι και αυτη φοβαμαι να παρω πλεον,δε ξερω τι εχω παθει...Ασε που φοβαμαι μη στο τελος μου το γυρισει σε καμια καραμπινατη καταθλιψη,με τοση στεναχωρια καθε μερα που εχω,που βασανιζομαι απο ολες αυτες τις βλακειες,δε ξερω...
Φιλε μου Greggg,καλα στα λεει η ψυχολογοςςς...Μπουκωνεις?Τπ τ δε παθαινεις!!!Πως εισαι σημερα?

----------


## haniel

IVAN,PANH,gefo75......ολοι το ιδιο βασανιστηριο περναμε...εμενα τα φαρμακα λειτουργησαν τη πρωτη φορα και με απαλλαξαν...απλα αυτη τη φορα δε θελω να παρω...
PANH οντως σε βοηθαει η βαλεριανα?Εγω μεχρι και αυτη φοβαμαι να παρω πλεον,δε ξερω τι εχω παθει...Ασε που φοβαμαι μη στο τελος μου το γυρισει σε καμια καραμπινατη καταθλιψη,με τοση στεναχωρια καθε μερα που εχω,που βασανιζομαι απο ολες αυτες τις βλακειες,δε ξερω...
Φιλε μου Greggg,καλα στα λεει η ψυχολογοςςς...Μπουκωνεις?Τπ τ δε παθαινεις!!!Πως εισαι σημερα?

----------


## haniel

Φιλε μου Greggg,καλα στα λεει η ψυχολογοςςς...Μπουκωνειςςς ςς?Τπτ δε παθαινεις!!!Πως εισαι σημερα?.....................................

----------


## haniel

Βασικα το μπουκωσα εγω με τα μηνυματα...πως το εκανα παλι αυτο το θαυμα?Sorry Moderators! ^^

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

> IVAN,PANH,gefo75......ολοι το ιδιο βασανιστηριο περναμε...εμενα τα φαρμακα λειτουργησαν τη πρωτη φορα και με απαλλαξαν...απλα αυτη τη φορα δε θελω να παρω...
> PANH οντως σε βοηθαει η βαλεριανα?Εγω μεχρι και αυτη φοβαμαι να παρω πλεον,δε ξερω τι εχω παθει...Ασε που φοβαμαι μη στο τελος μου το γυρισει σε καμια καραμπινατη καταθλιψη,με τοση στεναχωρια καθε μερα που εχω,που βασανιζομαι απο ολες αυτες τις βλακειες,δε ξερω...
> Φιλε μου Greggg,καλα στα λεει η ψυχολογοςςς...Μπουκωνεις?Τπ τ δε παθαινεις!!!Πως εισαι σημερα?


Η βαλεριανα με βοηθησε οταν πριν καποιους μηνες ειχα εσωτερικο τρεμουλο,δηλαδη,νομιζα οτι ειχα ταχυκαρδια η οτι τρεμω αλλα δεν ηταν ουτε το ενα ουτε το αλλο,ηταν εσωτερικο,νευρικο.Με την βαλεριανα μου εφυγε αυτο(πηρα για εναμιση μηνα).Δεν νομιζω να βοηθαει στις αρρυθμιες.Εδω φαρμακα που ειναι ειδικα για εκτακτες και δεν κανουν τιποτα(οχι σε ολους)......δυστυχως η απολυτη βοηθεια ειναι στο δικο μας χερι(στο μυαλο μας),και αυτο ειναι το πιο βασανιστικο,να ειναι δικη μας υποθεση και να μην το καταφερνουμε.....τραγικο!

----------


## haniel

PANH μου,το εχω αυτο το εσωτερικο τρεμουλο,το νευρικο οπως λες...ολη μα ολη την ωρα...οπως και εσωτερικη πιεση στο κεφαλι,που με τρελαινει...γι'αυτο ελεγα να παρω βαλεριανα,μπας και...αν και μου λενε,πως παρω δε παρω,δε κανει και πολλα,τι να πω...Εσυ τι ακριβως εχεις?!!

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Εμενα με βοηθησαν και μαλιστα πολυ αλλα για την περιπτωση που σου εγραψα πριν.Σε αλλες περιπτωσεις,ταραχης η φοβου δεν κανουν τιποτα.Το εσωτερικο τρεμουλο,ειναι πιεσμενο νευρικο συστημα που η βαλεριανα,λογω της ηρεμιστικης δρασης της το βοηθαει.Παντως το δικο μας θεμα,απ την στιγμη που θα ξεκινησει,ειναι βασανο.....εμενα ξεκινησε με αρρυθμια και μετα ηρθαν κρισεις πανικου(ευτυχως οχι πολλες),φοβος για αλλες ασθενειες,φοβος θανατου,φοβος καρδιας(ο μεγαλυτερος),και γενικα υποχονδριαση.Ειναι δυσκολη περιπτωση,θελει γερο πολεμο με ολα αυτα και δυναμη!

----------


## haniel

ναι PANH μου,δυστυχως πολυ δυστυχως,δεν ειμαι πρωταρα...ξερω...απλα με εχει πιασει μια φοβια γενικα με καθε ειδος φαρμακου,αλλα υποφερω...κ'γω απο ολα τα καλα που αναφερεις εχω δυστυχως...αλλα ναι η καρδια ειναι απο τα μπεστ,αδιαμφισβητητα...ενω εχω παει στο παρελθον σε αμετρητους,πραγματικα αμετρητους καρδιολογους...παλι και παλι αρχιζω να σκεφτομαι βλακειες...ακομα και ενα λειτουργικο φυσημα της καρδιας αρχισα να το φοβαμαι παλι απο την αρχη,ενω υποτιθεται το ειχα ξεπερασει και ειχα κατανοησει πως δεν ειναι κατι,πππφφφ!Ποσο καιρο τα εχεις ολα αυτα?Παιρνεις κατι αλλο τωρα?

----------


## Greg83

Κομματακι καλυτερα...υπομονη καλη μου haniel...οποιος θελει να τα πουμε απο fb τ'ονομα ειναι (Greg Tzegia) ενημερωστε πρωτα με μνμ οτι ειστε απο αυτο το forum κ θα σας δεχτω παιδες!!!

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Καλησπέρα και από μένα. Είμαι καινούργια στο forum και όπως οι περισσότεροι από εσάς, το πρόβλημα μου είναι οι έκτακτες συστολές. Είμαι 37 χρονών και ξεκίνησα να τις έχω σε καθημερινή βάση εδώ και 4,5 χρόνια. Παρουσιάστηκαν 10 μήνες μετά την γέννηση του πρώτου μου παιδιού (δεν ξέρω αν αυτό έχει κάποια σχέση), και από τότε τις βιώνω καθημερινά. Δεν αντέχω άλλο, όλο αυτό μου έχει αλλάξει την ζωή. Νιώθω σαν να είμαι άρρωστη, νιώθω απαίσια. Στην αρχή προσπάθησα να το αντιμετωπίσω, να μην δίνω σημασία, πίστευα ότι είναι κάτι παροδικό και θα περάσει. Αλλά τώρα πια πιστεύω ότι δεν θα σταματήσει ποτέ. Έχει αρχίσει να με επηρεάζει και ψυχολογικά. Φοβάμαι να μείνω μόνη μου στο σπίτι, φοβάμαι να οδηγήσω, να βγω έξω μόνη μου, αλλά παρόλο τον φόβο μου, δεν έχω σταματήσει να τα κάνω όλα αυτά. Εννοείτε ότι έχω πάει σε καρδιολόγους, έχω βάλει 5-6 φορές holder, έχω κάνει triplex. Όλα είναι φυσιολογικά, το holder μόνο δείχνει γύρω στις 10 έκτακτες κολπικές και κοιλιακές. Οι γιατροί μου λένε ότι δεν είναι τίποτα, όταν όμως τις έχεις ανελλιπώς σε καθημερινή βάση πώς να το συνηθίσεις όλο αυτό; Εγώ δεν μπορώ να τις συνηθίσω, δεν γίνεται. Ήμουν ένας άνθρωπος ανεξάρτητος, δραστήριος που δεν καταλάβαινα τίποτα και τώρα φοβάμαι πάρα πολύ. Δεν πιστεύω ότι οι αρρυθμίες προέρχονται από το άγχος, άλλα ότι οι αρρυθμίες μας δημιουργούν το άγχος και τις κρίσεις πανικού. Επίσης πιστεύω ότι δεν είναι αυτή η φυσιολογική λειτουργία της καρδιάς μας, γι αυτό και μας ενοχλεί. Πιστεύω ότι η καρδιά μας έχει κάποια ιδιαιτερότητα. Αυτή την στιγμή που σας γράφω, έχω πάλι έκτακτες. Έχω αρχίσει να σκέφτομαι να κάνω ablation

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Γεια σε ολους σας!Μαρακι,ειμαστε στην ιδια ηλικια και ειμαστε μανουλες.Εγω βασανιζομαι με αυτα τα τερατα λιγο παραπανω διαστημα απο σενα....ειναι μαρτυρικο!Αν καποιος το ζησει,μονο τοτε μπορει να καταλαβει τι ειναι αυτο και ποσο μπορει να αλλαξει την ζωη σου.Εγω τις εχω καθημερινα και με φοβιζουν πολυ!Εχω παει & εγω σε πολλους καρδιολογους(καποτε ειχα μια σταθερη αλλα την κουρασα τοσο πολυ που μετα με απεφευγε.....με το δικιο της!!!)εχω κανει ολες τις εξετασεις και μου εχουν πει οτι μπορω αν θελω να παιρνω μικρη δοση(φαρμακο για αρρυθμιες),αλλιως να μαθω να ζω μ αυτες.Καποτε επαιρνα φαρμακα,ειδα οτι δεν βοηθουσαν πολυ και τα σταματησα.Απο τοτε που εμφανιστηκαν αυτες,υπαρχουν και πονακια,τσιμπηματα,που και που ταχυκαρδια και φυσικα φοβος οτι η καρδια μου θα κουραστει μετα απο ολα αυτα,γιατι οπως εγραψες & εσυ,δεν ειναι φυσιολογικη η λειτουργια της,και δεν ειναι χερι ουτε ποδι,ειναι καρδια!Εγω οπως εχω ξαναγραψει,τα πολεμαω με διαλογισμο,διαβασμα βιβλιων αυτοβοηθειας και παλιοτερα ψυχαναλυση.Ειναι πολυ δυσκολο γιατι δυστυχως δεν φευγουν!Γραφεις οτι συνεχιζεις να κανεις διαφορα στην καθημερινοτητα σου αλλα αυτο σε τρωει....το ιδιο & εμενα.Δεν εχω αλλαξει τιποτα στην ζωη μου οσο αφορα την καθημερινοτητα,τις υποχρεωσεις,την ψυχαγωγια κτλ,αλλα μεσα μου με τρωει ο φοβος που μου δημιουργουν ολα αυτα......δεν ειναι & λιγο να τρεμουλιαζει η καρδια σου καθε λιγο & λιγακι!

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Αγαπητή ΡΑΝΗ, και εγώ τις έκτακτες τις έχω κάθε μέρα. Δεν περνάει μέρα που να μην με πιάσουν. Ορισμένες φορές μάλιστα, ευτυχώς σπάνια, με πιάνουν μαζεμένες και μπορεί η καρδιά μου να χτυπάει τελείως άρρυθμα για 30 δευτερόλεπτα μέχρι και 1 λεπτό και αμέσως μετά από τον πανικό μου με πιάνει μεγάλη ταχυκαρδία μαζί με έκτακτες. Τότε είναι που χάνομαι, νομίζω πως θα πεθάνω και το μόνο πράγμα που σκέφτομαι είναι τα παιδιά μου. Όταν πανικοβάλομαι από αυτές μπαίνω στο internet, διαβάζω διάφορα για τις έκτακτες, ότι δεν είναι επικίνδυνες, μπαίνω σε φόρουμ που και άλλοι είναι ομοιοπαθής με εμένα και κάπως παρηγορούμαι. Φάρμακα αντιαρρυθμικά δεν θέλω να πάρω, γιατί είναι και τα ίδια επικίνδυνα για αρρυθμίες, άλλα και οι καρδιολόγοι μου έχουν πει ότι δεν υπάρχει λόγος να πάρω φάρμακα. Αυτό που με έχει βοηθήσει πάρα πολύ και μου τις έχει μειώσει, άλλα δεν μου τις έχει εξαλείψει είναι η βαλεριάνα σε χάπι. Το παίρνω πολύ καιρό καθημερινά και με έχει βοηθήσει, αλλιώς θα είχα πολύ περισσότερες. Μου το συνέστησε ένας παθολόγος για το πρόβλημα που έχω. Έσυ πόσες έχεις περίπου την ημέρα, και πότε σου παρουσιάστηκαν;

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Εγω εχω πολλες καθημερινα,αλλες μερες πιο λιγες και αλλες μερες μπορει να ξεπερνανε & τις 200.....εχω βαλει 3 φορες χολντερ και ειχε πιασει πολλες αλλα δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως.Κι εγω εχω ακουσει οτι τα αντιαρρυθμικα ειναι β αναστολεας και ετσι δεν ειναι & οτι καλυτερο,ομως οταν η κατασταση δεν παλευεται,δεν γινεται αλλιως....βαλεριανα επαιρνα ενα διαστημα κι εγω,στις αρρυθμιες δεν εκαναν τιποτα ομως,στο μονο που με βοηθησαν ηταν οταν ενιωθα στην τσιτα τα νευρα του σωματος μου(εσωτερικη τρεμουλα,ταραχη),με χαλαρωναν καπως.Οσο για την ταχυκαρδια με την αρρυθμια μαζι,εχει τυχει & σε εμενα πολλες φορες,εκει ειναι που λες "ανοιξε γη...."!Σιγουρα σκεφτομαι κι εγω τα παιδια μου,στο πως θα μεγαλωσουν χωρις εμενα που ειμαι τοσο κοντα τους,αλλα σκεφτομαι και την δικη μου ζωη που αν δεν υπηρχαν αυτες,θα ηταν πολυ πιο ομορφη,θα την χαιρομουν περισσοτερο!

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Και εγώ πολλές φορές σκέφτομαι πως ήταν η ζωή μου πριν με πιάσουν αυτές οι καταραμένες οι έκτακτες, πως ξυπνούσα το πρωί, ζούσα την καθημερινότητα μου, χωρίς να φοβάμαι ότι θα πάθω κάτι ή πότε θα με πιάσουν οι αρρυθμίες και όλα αυτά μου φαίνονται μακρινά σαν όνειρο τώρα πια. Θέλω την παλιά μου ζωή πίσω. Αν δεν έχεις αυτό το πρόβλημα δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις πως είναι. Τώρα πια πιστεύω ότι δεν θα με αφήσουν ποτέ. Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που τις έχουν 20 χρόνια και βάλε, και ακόμα βασανίζονται, οπότε έχω αρχίσει να πιστεύω ότι δεν θα φύγουν ποτέ. Θέλω να πάω κάπου και μέσα μου με τρώει όπως είπες και εσύ αυτός ο φόβος. Το Πάσχα πήγαμε οικογενειακός σε ένα νησί. Αυτό που σκεφτόμουν, ήταν πως θα μπω στο πλοίο κι αν με πιάσουν οι έκτακτες και δεν μου περνάνε, έλεγα μέσα μου τι θα κάνω; Αν είναι δυνατόν. Κάτι τέτοιο δεν θα το σκεφτόμουν ποτέ πριν. Ζούσα την ζωή μου και απολάμβανα ότι έκανα, τώρα δεν μπορώ να χαρώ τίποτα. Ακόμα και όταν γέννησα το δεύτερο μωράκι μου, από την μια ήμουν τόσο χαρούμενη, από την άλλη εκείνες τις πρώτες μέρες με είχαν τρελάνει οι αρρυθμίες. Δεν ξέρω για ποιο λόγο, εκείνο το διάστημα ήταν πάρα πολλές. Κόντευα να τρελαθώ, δεν ήξερα τι να κάνω. Ορισμένες φορές σκέφτομαι ότι δεν μπορεί να μην υπάρχει λύση σε όλο αυτό. Κάτι πρέπει να υπάρχει. Ελπίζω ότι θα πάω σε κάποιο καρδιολόγο και θα μου πει αυτό είναι και πρέπει να κάνεις αυτό και ότι θα απαλλαχτώ μια και καλή. Η ελπίδα όμως πεθαίνει τελευταία!

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Μαρια,κατι ηθελα να σου πω σε πμ αλλα οταν παταω το ονομα σου δεν μου βγαζει πμ οπως ολων,δεν ξερω γιατι....

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Ούτε εμένα μου βγάζει πμ σε κανένα όνομα, που το δοκίμασα, δεν ξέρω γιατί.

----------


## Greg83

Και εγω αναπολω τα χρονια που ημουν καλα...χωρις αυτες τις π@υτ@νες τις εκτακτες...Υπαρχει ενα βοτανο Κραταιγος λεγεται δοκιμαστε το κοριτσια..εγω το παιρνω καποιους μηνες κ εχω δει διαφορα μικρη αλλα εχω δει..καθε βραδυ πινω ενα φλυτζανι..δεν λεω οτι θα σας εξαφανιστουν αλλα μπορει να λειτουργησει υπερ σας ποτε δν ξερεις..Κ εγω ρανη σαν κ εσενα ποτε λιγες ποτε πολλες..σημερα μ'επιασαν 6:15 το πρωι στον υπνο 2η με 3η φορα στους 8,5 μηνες που με πιανει στον υπνο.Ηρεμια βρισκω συνηθως οταν κοιμαμαι η τρεχω..ενταξει τι να λεμε παιδια τραγικες ειναι...σε κανουν ρακος!!!

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Αυτο το βοτανο Greg83,το επαιρνα κι εγω καποτε.....εδω να μου πεις δεν μου εκαναν πολλα πραγματα τα χημικα φαρμακα....αυτο που με πιανει καπως ειναι το lopresor,αλλα ρε γαμ....το,δεν θελω να παιρνω κολοφαρμακα.....ααχχχχ με εχουν τσακισει αυτη την περιοδο,κυριολεκτικα....σημ ρα ημουν για μπανιο στη θαλασσα και εκει που εκανα ηλιοθεραπεια και ηθελα να χαλαρωσω...ντουπου...νταπα.... .τι μαρτυριο ειναι αυτο ρε παιδια...δεν με αφηνουν να ευχαριστηθω τιποτα!!Ειναι να μην σκεφτομαι ΠΑΛΙ επισκεψη σε καρδιολογο?????

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Τον κραταιό τον είχα δοκιμάσει και εγώ κάποιους μήνες πριν, επειδή είχα διαβάσει ότι είναι για τις αρρυθμίες. Τον είχα πάρει σε σταγόνες από το φαρμακείο. Άλλα την πρώτη φορά που τον πήρα, μετά από κάποια ώρα με πιάσανε πολλές αρρυθμίες και από τότε φοβήθηκα και δεν το ξαναπήρα, άλλα βέβαια μπορεί να έτυχε να με πιάσουν εκείνη την χρονική στιγμή. Βλέπεις είναι κάτι που δεν μπορείς να το προβλέψεις, μπορεί να σε πιάσει παντού και πάντα, αυτό είναι που με τρομάζει περισσότερο. Εγώ παίρνω βαλεριάνα και με έχει βοηθήσει κάπως. Βέβαια την παίρνω γύρω στα τρία χρόνια συνέχεια και δεν ξέρω αν κάνει και καλό η μακροχρόνια χρήση της, άλλα δεν μπορώ να κάνω αλλιώς, με ενοχλούν πάρα πολύ οι αρρυθμίες, δεν μπορώ να μείνω ψύχραιμη όταν με πιάνουν και να το διαχειριστώ. Ξέρει κανένας από εσάς, αν γίνεται στις έκτακτες καυτηριασμός, όπως γίνεται στην κολπική μαρμαρυγή ή σε άλλους είδους αρρυθμίες;

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Μαρια μου,εγω δεν ξερω να σου απαντησω γι αυτο που ρωτας,δεν το εχω ρωτησει γιατι δεν θελω να μπω στη διαδικασια αυτη.....εγω θελω να σας ρωτησω αν και σε εσας οι καρδιολογοι σας εχουν πει οτι οι αρρυθμιες δεν προκαλουν βλαβη στην καρδια και αν δεν πεθαινεις απ αυτες??

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Αγαπητή ΡΑΝΗ, έχω πάει σε πολλούς καρδιολόγους, κατά διαστήματα, γιατί έχω αρκετό καιρό έκτακτες. Όλοι μου έχουν πει το ίδιο πράγμα. Συγκεκριμένα για τις έκτακτες συστολές που έχω, και μάλλον και εσύ αυτές έχεις,(γιατί υπάρχουν και άλλου τύπου αρρυθμίες), μου έχουν πει ότι δεν είναι επικίνδυνες από μόνες τους. Εφόσον η καρδιά δεν έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα και οι κοιλιακές συστολές δεν είναι κατά ριπές ή πληθώρα δεν διατρέχω κίνδυνο. Όσο για τις κολπικές συστολές, αυτές και πολλές να είναι, δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, μόνο που είναι ενοχλητικές. Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που έχουν μέχρι και 13000 κολπικές συστολές το 24ωρο. Άλλωστε αν και εσύ διέτρεχες κάποιο κίνδυνο από τις αρρυθμίες που έχεις δεν πιστεύω ότι οι καρδιολόγοι δεν θα σου το έλεγαν ή θα σε άφηναν έτσι. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι παρόλο που ξέρω ότι δεν κινδυνεύω, όταν με πιάνουν τρομάζω πάρα πολύ και πανικοβάλομαι. Δεν μπορώ να μείνω ψύχραιμη και να πω:" έλα μωρέ δεν τρέχει τίποτα, όλα καλά." Άλλωστε όλο αυτό, επειδή συμβαίνει καιρό τώρα μου έχει αλλάξει όλη την καθημερινότητα μου και με επηρεάζει ψυχολογικά, τι να πω. Δεν υπάρχει μια λύση οριστική σε αυτό το πρόβλημα; Εσένα οι καρδιολόγοι τι σου έχουν πει; Τι αρρυθμίες έχεις; Σου έχουν πει ότι μπορεί να δια τρέξεις κάποιο κίνδυνο από αυτές;

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Κι εμενα Μαρια,μου εχουν πει ολοι οι καρδιολογοι που εχω παει οτι ειναι ενοχλητικες αλλα ακινδυνες.Πως ομως να καθησυχασω τον εαυτο μου οταν το μεγαλυτερο διαστημα της ημερας ζω με αυτο το μαρτυριο??Ειναι πολυ ενοχλητικες και με φοβιζουν,οποτε εχουν ως αποτελεσμα να ειναι κολλημενο το μυαλο μου εκει,σ αυτες....ζωη δηλαδη μεσα στο φοβο...οι ξεπατωμενες...με φαγανε!Κανω πολλα πραγματα για να ξεχαστω,εχω καθημερινα πολλες υποχρεωσεις,κανω διαλογισμο....αλλα αυτες δεν ξεκολλανε!Η τελευταια επισκεψη σε καρδιολογο ηταν μια εβδομαδα πριν το Πασχα και αν ειναι δυνατον,σκεφτομαι να ξαναπαω....οι φακελοι απο καρδιογραφηματα και τριπλεξ,δεν χωρανε στο συρταρι που τα βαζω!Αν δεν το ζησει καποιος,δεν μπορει να το καταλαβει...εδω ενας νευροπονος πιανει καποιον και τα χανει....οχι να ζεις καθε μερα με αυτο το βασανο!!Σημερα με επιασε και ταχυκαρδια το μεσημερι,δεν ελεγαν να πεσουν κατω απο 80.....και ανεβαιναν μεχρι 95.....πηρα ενα τεταρτο χαπακι γιατι δεν την παλευα....βεβαια,επειδη τα ζω χρονια ολα αυτα,γνωριζω οτι οι ταχυπαλμια ειναι απ το φοβο και την εμμονη με τους παλμους......Μαρια,εσενα οι αρρυθμιες,σου δημιουργουν βαρος στο στερνο και τον λαιμο?Εγω αυτο το εχω καθε μερα!

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Παντως Μαρια,στα υπολοιπα ονοματα,οταν κλικαρω πανω τους μου βγαινει το "προσωπικο μηνυμα",και στο δικο μου,μονο στο δικο σου δεν βγαινει!

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Την ώρα που γίνεται η έκτακτη, αν είναι κολπική νιώθω ένα κενό στο στήθος ψηλά, ενώ άν είναι κοιλιακή νιώθω αυτό το κενό χαμηλά προς στο στομάχι. Έχω πια γίνει holder από μόνη μου. Ένας καρδιολόγος κάποια στιγμή με κορόιδευε πως γίνεται να καταλαβαίνω πότε έχω κολπικές και πότε κοιλιακές, έλα που γίνεται. Αυτό το κενό το νιώθουμε επειδή όταν έρχεται ο πρώιμος χτύπος, μετά η καρδιά αργή να ξαναχτυπήσει για να ισοσταθμίσει τον παραπάνω παλμό που έδωσε. Κάποιες φορές, λίγο πριν με πιάσουν νιώθω αυτό το βάρος που λες στο στήθος και μετά μου έρχεται έκτακτη. Καταλαβαίνω πως νιώθεις και τον φόβο σου, κι εγώ έτσι νιώθω όπως εσύ και πιστεύω όλοι που αντιμετωπίζουν αυτό το πρόβλημα. Η καρδιά δεν είναι απλό πράγμα, εδώ άλλοι λίγο ταχυκαρδία έχουν ή πονάνε και τους πιάνει πανικός, όχι να έχεις όλη την ώρα αυτό το βάσανο. Έχεις κάνει έλεγχο για τον θυρεοειδή σου, για αναιμία, αιματοκρίτη, κάλιο και μαγνήσιο; όλα αυτά προκαλούν αρρυθμίες. Όσο για το προσωπικό μήνυμα που μου είπες, δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν βγαίνει, μήπως πρέπει να κάνω κάποια ρύθμιση;

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Εχω κανει ολες τις εξετασεις που εγραψες πιο πανω,ειναι ενταξει ολα.Holder εχω βαλει 2 η 3 φορες(δεν θυμαμαι τοσα που εχω κανει....)τεστ κοπωσεως πριν δυο μηνες,και οπως ξανα εγραψα,τριπλεξ και καρδιογραφηματα εχω χασει πια τον αριθμο!Τι να πεις......ειναι μεγαλο βασανο,το οποιο δεν τελειωνει!Ξεχασα να σου γραψω οτι καποιες φορες(ευτυχως οχι πολλες)οταν με πιανει φοβος μετα απο ταχυπαλμια για παραδειγμα,τσιμπαει & λιγο η πιεση,δηλαδη μπορει να παει & 14.......γενικα ομως δεν μπορω να πω οτι γινεται συνεχεια....δυστυχως ηολα αυτα ειναι τα συμπτωματα της αγχωδους νευρωσης τα οποια ειναι πολυ βασανιστικα και θελουν βαρβατη "δουλεια" για να φυγουν(αν μπορουν να φυγουν!).Οσο για το προσωπικο μηνυμα,δεν ξερω βρε Μαρακι,μηπως πρεπει να πας στις ρυθμισεις της εγγραφης σου και κατι να κανεις....ειμαι και ψιλοασχετη μ αυτα!

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Εγώ, προσωπικά για μένα, δεν πιστεύω ότι το άγχος μου κάνει τις αρρυθμίες, άλλα το αντίστροφο, οι αρρυθμίες μου δημιουργούν άγχος και φοβίες. Άγχος είχα πάντα, δεν είχα όμως πριν αρρυθμίες, ξαφνικά με έπιασαν. Όλοι οι άνθρωποι στις μέρες μας έχουν άγχος αλλά δεν έχουν αρρυθμίες. Πιστεύεις, ότι το άγχος μας δημιουργεί τις αρρυθμίες, ή ότι λόγου άγχους και νεύρωσης τις καταλαβαίνουμε και μας ενοχλούν;

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Εδω και χρονια που βασανιζομαι(κυριολεκτικα!) π αυτες,το εχω σκεφτει κι εγω οτι οι αρρυθμιες μου εχουν δημιουργησει το αγχος για την υγεια μου και φυσικα τις φοβιες,ΑΛΛΑ Μαρακι μου,δυστυχως,δεν ειναι ετσι.Αυτη η οχι σωστη λειτουργεια της καρδιας,ειναι ενα ξεσπασμα του νευρικου συστηματος και δυστυχως συνεχιζεται για τον λογο αυτο,δηλαδη,αφου τις φοβομαστε,αυτες συνεχιζουν γιατι ετσι αντιδρα το νευρικο μας συστημα.Εχει αμεση σχεση η λειτουργια της καρδιας με το νευρικο συστημα,απο εκει δινονται ΟΛΕΣ οι εντολες!Οσο για το οτι και αλλοι εχουν αγχος αλλα οχι αρρυθμιες,δεν ειμαστε ολοι ιδιοι,οποτε του καθενα το νευρικο συστημα ξεσπαει αλλου,σε αλλα σημεια,μην ξεχναμε οτι και ο καρκινος(που οπως λενε οι επιστημονες)ειναι ξεσπασμα του οργανισμου!Δυστυχως εμεις εχουμε αυτο το ΤΕΡΑΣ να μας ακολουθει και να μας κανει τη ζωη δυσκολη!!!!

----------


## Greg83

Καλησπερα εγω μετραω τακτικα την πιεση μου κ οι παλμοι μου κυμαινονται απο 50 μεχρι 55 τις περισσοτερες φορες σε κατασταση ηρεμιας κ 40 και 45 εχουν παει καποιες φορες οπως κ αλλες 65 με 70-72(δν ξερω τι παιχνιδια ειναι αυτα της καρδιας)..αλλα συνηθως εκει παιζω 50 με 55 ξερω πως για αθλητη ειναι φυσιολογικες κανω προπονησεις 4 φορες την βδομαδα...εχω βαλει χολτερ κ λεω να ξαναβαλω..αν και μαλλον δν θα δειξει κατι ανησυχητικο!!Οι αρνητικες σκεψεις μας εχουν φαει..Πηγα κ σ'ενα φαρμακειο πριν απο περιεργεια να μετρησω την πιεση με κανονικο πιεσομετρο γτ το δικο μου ειναι ηλεκτρονικο κ δειχνει τις περισσοτερες φορες 11.5 με 7.5 κ στο φαρμακειο ειχα 11.5 με 9.5 κ μ'εβαλε σε σκεψεις αυτο το (9.5)!!Ισως επειδη αγχωθηκα ξερω 'γω γυρισα σπιτι κ εχω παλι 7-7.5 η μικρη!!

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Δεν βγηκε ΠΑΛΙ το μηνυμα μου(βγηκε μονο μια φραση)....αντε να το ξαναγραψω λοιπον.Κι εγω πιστευα οτι οι αρρυθμιες ειναι αυτες που μου προκαλουν αγχος και φοβο και οχι το αναποδο(που τωρα πια αυτο ακριβως γινεται!)ΑΛΛΑ δεν ειναι ετσι.Το νευρικο συστημα εχει αμεση σχεση με την λειτουργια της καρδιας οποτε η μη φυσιολογικη λειτουργια της ξεκιναει απο εκει,οπως ΟΛΑ στο σωμα μας.Οσο για το γιατι οι υπολοιποι που εχουν αγχος δεν εχουν αρρυθμιες,δεν ειμαστε ολοι ιδιοι,οποτε θα υπαρχει κατι αλλο που να αντιδραει με σωματικη ενοχληση.Φυσικα ομως ΠΙΑ,μετα απο τοοοσα χρονια βασανων με τις εκτακτες,αυτες ειναι που ξεκινανε τον φοβο και το αγχος και ετσι εχει δημιουργηθει η εμμονη με αυτο το οργανο,ο φοβος του ξαφνικου θανατου,η υπεραπασχοληση με την παραμικρη αισθηση και κυριως με τους παλμους και τοοοοσα αλλα!

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Είναι ένας φαύλος κύκλος δηλαδή όλο αυτό. Το άγχος μας προκάλεσε τις αρρυθμίες και οι αρρυθμίες μας έγιναν ένα είδος νεύρωσης.Δεν ξέρω πως θα το ξεπεράσουμε. Πάντως διάβασα κάπου ένα άρθρο σχετικά με τις έκτακτες (όπου σταθώ κι όπου βρεθώ, για τις αρρυθμίες διαβάζω) και έλεγε ότι συγκεκριμένα οι έκτακτες συστολές μαστίζουν περισσότερο τις γυναίκες και ειδικά αυτές που είναι στην γόνιμη περίοδο της ζωής τους, όχι ότι δεν ταλαιπωρεί και άνδρες φυσικά. Έλεγε επίσης ότι είναι ένα "αγκάθι" για την καρδιολογία, γιατί παρόλο την πρόοδο της ιατρικής, δεν μπορούν να δώσουν μια ριζική λύση στο πρόβλημα αυτό, ούτε και μπορούν να βρουν την αιτία που δημιουργούνται σε μια υγιεί καρδιά. Με αποτέλεσμα να ταλαιπωρείται πάρα πολύ κόσμος από αυτές. Η αλήθεια είναι πάντως, πως ενώ στην αρχή που μου παρουσιάστηκε το πρόβλημα δεν είχα ξανακούσει άλλον να έχει αυτές τις αναθεματισμένες τις έκτακτες, τον τελευταίο καιρό συνέχεια ακούω για γνωστούς μου που ταλαιπωρούνται από αυτές. Έχει γίνει ένα πράγμα σαν επιδημία και είναι πραγματικά πολύ περίεργο.

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Φαυλος κυκλος, δεν λες τιποτα!!Εγω εκανα αρκετο διαστημα ψυχαναλυση γιατι μετα τις αρρυθμιες ηρθε ο φοβος του θανατου,καποιες κρισεις πανικου,ασχημες σκεψεις κτλ...μπορω να πω οτι με "ξεκλειδωσε",δηλαδη με βοηθησε να δω καποια πραγματα σ εμενα που δεν τα ειχα σκεφτει και φυσικα ΟΛΑ τα δικα μου θεματα ξεκινησαν μετα τον εφνιδιο θανατο του μπαμπα μου...αυτο ηταν που με τσακισε!Ολα ξεκινανε απο καπου.....δυστυχως!Και οι ριμαδες συνεχιζονται!

----------


## Greg83

Ααααχ ρε κοριτσια ποσο σας νιωθω....πραγματι προκειται για πολυ περιεργο πραγμα..ουτε εγω καταλαβαινω μια ηρεμουν(κανω λιγες δλδ οχι οτι φευγουν ολοσχερως) μια με τσακιζουν...εγω ελπιζω οτι καποια στιγμη απλα θα σταματησουν οπως ηρθαν ξαφνικα..πρεπει να σκεφτομαστε ολοι ετσι νομιζω γτ αλλιως θα τρελαθουμε!!

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Μακάρι να φύγουν όπως ήλθαν, άλλα χωρίς να θέλω να φανώ απαισιόδοξη, μου φαίνεται λίγο δύσκολο. Εγώ τις έχω κοντά 4,5 χρόνια και τις έχω κάθε μέρα. Δεν υπάρχει μέρα που να πω ότι σήμερα δεν είχα ούτε μία. Σαν ρολόι, είναι συνεπέστατες στο καθημερινό τους ραντεβού. Υπάρχουν άλλοι άνθρωποι που τις έχουν εδώ και 20 χρόνια και δεν τους έχουν φύγει. Εμένα το μόνο πράγμα που με νοιάζει είναι αυτές οι αναθεματισμένες, ούτε την πίεση μου σκέφτομαι, ούτε κάτι άλλο. Χωρίς να το θέλω μου έχουν γίνει εμμονή, είναι μια κατάσταση αρρωστημένη όλο αυτό. Φοβάμαι να μείνω μόνη μου, φοβάμαι να βγώ έξω μόνη μου, έχω αποκτήσει όλες αυτές τις φοβίες εξ αιτίας τους. Όσο αφορά αυτό που είπε η ΡΑΝΗ ότι όλα ξεκινάνε από κάπου, έτσι είναι. Κι εμένα πέθανε ο πατέρας μου αιφνίδια όταν ήμουν 14 χρονών και τότε απέκτησα τον φόβο του θανάτου και άρχισα να κάνω αρνητικές σκέψεις, αλλά τότε δεν είχα αρρυθμίες. Με έπιασαν πολλά χρόνια μετά τον θάνατο του πατέρα μου, και δεν ξέρω αν έχει σχέση αυτό ή κάτι άλλο. Πιστεύω πάντως πως η καρδιά μας έχει μια κάποια ιδιαιτερότητα, μια προδιάθεση σε αυτό, κάποιο σημείο της βραχυκυκλώνει και για αυτό και μας πιάνουν. Ορισμένες φορές σκέφτομαι ότι μπορεί να τις έχω για το υπόλοιπο της ζωής μου και αυτό με τρομάζει.

----------


## Greg83

Σε καταλαβαινω μαρακι κ εγω σκεφτομαι ολα αυτα που σκεφτεσαι...τι να πω..Για τους ανθρωπους ειναι ολα ειμαστε ατυχοι σε αυτο τον τομεα ναι συμφωνω αλλα υπαρχουν κ αλλα πολυ χειροτερα...θα μου πεις ο καθενας βλεπει το προβλημα του βουνο,σωστα!!Οντως στα 31 μου εγω ειναι οτι χειροτερο μου εχει συμβει αυτο..αν δν φυγει τι να κανω..θα πορευτω με αυτο το ξερω ειναι κουραστικο,ψυχοφθορο ειναι αστα να πανε αλλα κ τι να κανεις;;;Να παραιτηθουμε;;;Οχι θα προσπαθουμε κ θα ελπιζουμε για κατι καλυτερο δν εχουμε αλλη λυση μαρια μου..Τις εχουν 20 χρονια αλλα ζουνε που το προβλημα της καρδιας αν ειναι κατι σοβαρο δν περιμενει σε καμια περιπτωση ετσι;Αυτο πιστευω οτι το γνωριζεις...Οποτε ηρεμα κ οποτε σε πιανουν λεγε απο μεσα σου: (Η ΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΧΤΥΠΑΕΙ ΑΡΓΑ Κ ΡΥΘΜΙΚΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΩΝΤΑΣ ΒΑΘΙΕΣ ΑΝΑΠΝΟΕΣ ΤΑΥΤΟΧΡΟΝΩΣ).

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Σε ευχαριστώ Greg83 για τα λόγια παρηγοριάς, το ξέρω έτσι είναι όπως τα λες. Κι εγώ πολλές φορές έχω σκεφτεί πως υπάρχουν άλλοι άνθρωποι που έχουν πολύ πιο σοβαρά προβλήματα υγείας να αντιμετωπίσουν. Αφού μας έτυχε αυτό, τι να κάνουμε, θα το υπομένουμε και ίσως κάποια στιγμή να μας αφήσει. Αυτό που με φοβίζει είναι μήπως στο μέλλον που θα μεγαλώσουμε ηλικιακά, γίνουν πολύ περισσότερες. Αν συμβεί, θα δω τότε τι θα κάνω. Το ξέρω πως δεν είναι επικίνδυνες, μου το έχουν πει τόσοι γιατροί, άλλα είναι κάτι που με φοβίζει. Ένας γιατρός κάποτε μου είπε ότι οι έκτακτες συστολές είναι η αρρυθμία της μακροζωίας, εννοούσε πως είναι ένα είδος αρρυθμίας που δεν προκαλεί τον θάνατο και ζεις με αυτή για πολλά χρόνια. Ένας άλλος γιατρός μου έχει πει, πως η καρδιά μου είναι αρκετά δυνατή και υγιείς, για αυτό στέλνει περισσότερο αίμα και δημιουργούνται οι έκτακτες. Μακάρι να έχουν δίκιο. Το καλό είναι πάντως, πως επειδή έχουμε αυτό το πρόβλημα, πηγαίνουμε αρκετά συχνά στον καρδιολόγο κι έτσι αν κάποια στιγμή στο μέλλον παρουσιαστεί κάποιο πρόβλημα με την καρδιά ίσως και να το προλάβουμε εγκαίρως, ενώ κάποιοι άλλοι άνθρωποι δεν πάνε ποτέ στον γιατρό και τους πιάνει μία και έξω. Η πρόληψη είναι καλύτερη από την θεραπεία.

----------


## Greg83

Με καλυψες μαρια σε πολλα..κ εμενα τα ιδια μου εχουν πει οτι ειναι γαιδουρινη η καρδια μου κ πολυ δυνατη λογω κ που αθλουμαι απο μικρος...εγω εχω κ πολυ λιγους παλμους σε ηρεμια 50 -55 κ καμια φορα και 48-49 κ ειδικα οταν κοιμαμαι πεφτουν στους 35(βραδυκαρδια)...αυτο μαλλον ειναι επειδη εχω γυμνασμενη καρδια τι να πω κ με αλλα ατομα που μιλαω αυτο μου λενε τυχερος εισαι κ τετοια..κ εχω φοβαμαι οτι εχω προβλημα στην καρδια πολλες φορες!!!Ασε το μυαλο μας τα κανει οοοοοολα δυστυχως!!!Δν χρειαζεται να λες ευχαριστω βρε ειμαστε ολοι ομοιοπαθεις το λιγοτερο που μπορουμε να κανουμε ειναι να βοηθουμε με οποιον τροπο μπορουμε ο ενας τον αλλον...:)

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Κι εμενα Μαρια,οι αρρυθμιες με επιασαν αρκετα χρονια μετα τον θανατο του μπαμπα μου,αλλα απ την στιγμη που πεθανε και ξαφνικα,ο φοβος του θανατου αρχιζε να φωλιαζει μεσα μου....ετσι σιγα σιγα δημιουργηθηκαν ολα.Οσο για την πιεση,στη δικια μου περιπτωση παντα,μπορει να μην εχω πιεση και απ τη στιγμη που θα ξεκινησω να το σκεφτομαι,αυτη ανεβαινει.....ασε που οταν τη δω 14 με πιανει φοβος οτι θα παθω κατι,ενω αλλοι εχουν μονιμα αυτη την πιεση.......και εμενα μου εχουν πει οτι ειναι γερη η καρδια μου και να σας πω την αληθεια κι εγω το πιστευω γιατι μετα απο τοσα χρονια ταλεπωριας,ειναι ακομα ζωντανη!!Φυσικα και υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που παλευουν με πολυ σοβαρες αρρωστιες και το εζησα προσφατα στην οικογενεια μου,πριν δυο μηνες πεθανε ο αντρας της μαμας μου,ο δευτερος πατερας μου,ο οποιος παλεψε παλικαρισια με πολλους πονους με αυτη την κολοαρρωστια....αλλα δυστυχως!Ο καθε ενας ομως βλεπει το δικο του προβλημα και αυτο ειναι πραγματικο προβλημα γιατι δυστυχως εχει δημιουργησει την εμμονη και αυτη με τη σειρα της την υποχονδρια.......μια συνεχη "παλη"!

----------


## Nicos70

παιδια νιώθω τόσο κουρασμένος με την όλη κατασταση.....

----------


## Touch_The_Sky

Κουραση οντως αλλα δεν πρεπει να το βαζουμε κατω. PANH οπως και αλλοι σου εγραψαν σε νιωθω και γω. Τελη του 2006 εμπλεξα και γω και δυστυχως 8 χρονια μετα η κατασταση ειναι ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ιδια. Μια καλυτερα μια χειροτερα..το παλευουμε..

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Νικο,τι κανεις?Καιρο εχεις να γραψεις.....ακομα να σου φυγουν?Τι βασανο βρε παιδι μου.....να εισαι καλα george,το ξερω πως με καταλαβαινεις,ΜΟΝΟ αν το εχεις ζησει μπορεις να καταλαβεις τι φαυλος κυκλος ειναι αυτο!

----------


## Nicos70

Τι να κάνω κοπέλα μου

Τα ίδια και τα ίδια πλέον το εχω χονέψει οτι ετσι θα πάει το πράγμα αλλά έχει μέρες που με ξεπερνά

----------


## Touch_The_Sky

απαισιοδοξια διακρινω

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

> Τι να κάνω κοπέλα μου
> 
> Τα ίδια και τα ίδια πλέον το εχω χονέψει οτι ετσι θα πάει το πράγμα αλλά έχει μέρες που με ξεπερνά


Το οτι το εχουμε παρει αποφαση οτι ετσι θα ειναι απο εδω και περα,δεν ειναι καθολου ευκολο,θελει μεγαλη δυναμη!Τουλαχιστον Νικο μου,ξερουμε οτι δεν ειμαστε οι μονοι που το ζουν για χρονια αυτο το βασανο,κατι ειναι κι αυτο......μπορει να σε καταλαβει απολυτα καποιος,τουλαχιστον!

----------


## Touch_The_Sky

Χθες παντως τετοια ωρα ειχαμε παρτυ εκτακτων, και σημερα που δεν πηρα το χαπι του θυροειδους το πρωι ειμαι σαφως καλυτερα.
Αβυσσος!

----------


## Nicos70

εγω αυτη τη στιγμη που γραφω εχω παροξυσμο απο εκτακτες μιλαμε στου 2 παλμους μια εκτακτη και ειμαι ετσι εδω και μια ωρα ασταματητα. Σκεφτομαι να παω στα επειγοντα αλλα παλι κρατιεμαι

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα παιδιά. Καιρό είχατε να φανείτε και νόμιζα ότι θα ήσασταν καλύτερα. Κάνε κουράγιο Νίκο, ξέρω ότι είναι απαίσιο και σε πιάνει φόβος. Μήπως έχεις πιει πολλούς καφέδες και σε έχουν πιάσει τόσες πολλές; Εγώ δεν βάζω στον οργανισμό μου καθόλου καφεΐνη, αν θα πιω κανένα καφέ θα είναι χωρίς καφεΐνη και όχι κάθε μέρα. Με πειράζει πάρα πολύ στις έκτακτες με πιάνει κάτι σαν κρίση. Μήπως αν έπινες κάποιο ρόφημα να ηρεμούσες; Ξέρω κι εγώ τι να πω. Εμένα όπως έχω ξαναπεί η βαλεριάνα με βοηθάει. Όσο αφορά το χάπι για τον θυρεοειδή, επειδή έχω κι εγώ θυρεοειδή και παίρνω Τ4, George όταν παίρνεις το χάπι έχεις πιο πολλές έκτακτες;

----------


## Touch_The_Sky

Δεν ξερω βρε Μαρια. Χθες δεν το πηρα και ειχα λιγοτερες..Σημερα το πηρα και αναμενουμε :P
Καφε πινω 1 την ημερα. Τωρα που αρχιζουν οι ζεστες ενας φρεντο ειναι ιδανικος και κατεβαινει σαν νερακι :)

----------


## Nicos70

Κι εγω ενα καφε πίνω ....αλλα το πρόβλημα μου είναι πάντα μετά το φαγητό τις περισσοτερες φορές

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Εγώ εχθές, έτσι ξαφνικά, είχα πάει σε μια δουλειά και ήμουν και μόνη μου, με πιάσανε 5 με 6 έκτακτες απανωτές. Η καρδιά μου χτυπούσε μόνο με έκτακτες, δεν ήταν μεμονωμένες. Τρόμαξα τόσο πολύ, νόμιζα ότι θα λιποθυμήσω, ήμουν και μόνη μου και φοβήθηκα πολύ. Μετά με έπιασε φόβος. Κάποιες φορές, με πιάνουν μόνο έκτακτες, συνεχόμενα. Δεν αντέχω άλλο, τι πράγμα είναι αυτό! Βλέπω τους άλλους που κάνουν πράγματα και εγώ νιώθω ανασφάλεια εξ αιτίας των αρρυθμιών. Δεν ξέρω αν το παθαίνουν άλλοι αυτό, να έχουν μόνο έκτακτες, χωρίς διαλείμματα και όσες φορές έχω βάλει holder αυτό δεν το έχει πιάσει.

----------


## Nicos70

> Εγώ εχθές, έτσι ξαφνικά, είχα πάει σε μια δουλειά και ήμουν και μόνη μου, με πιάσανε 5 με 6 έκτακτες απανωτές. Η καρδιά μου χτυπούσε μόνο με έκτακτες, δεν ήταν μεμονωμένες. Τρόμαξα τόσο πολύ, νόμιζα ότι θα λιποθυμήσω, ήμουν και μόνη μου και φοβήθηκα πολύ. Μετά με έπιασε φόβος. Κάποιες φορές, με πιάνουν μόνο έκτακτες, συνεχόμενα. Δεν αντέχω άλλο, τι πράγμα είναι αυτό! Βλέπω τους άλλους που κάνουν πράγματα και εγώ νιώθω ανασφάλεια εξ αιτίας των αρρυθμιών. Δεν ξέρω αν το παθαίνουν άλλοι αυτό, να έχουν μόνο έκτακτες, χωρίς διαλείμματα και όσες φορές έχω βάλει holder αυτό δεν το έχει πιάσει.


Δεν ξερω για τους υπολοιπους αλλα κι εγω το παθαινω αυτο. Και αρκετα συχνα. Εγω ειχα οταν εκανα τεστ κοπωσεως και μου ειπε ο γιατρος οτι ειναι διδυμες εκτακτες αυτες που παθαινα, αυτες πονανε οταν συμβαινουν :(

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Φυσικα και εχω απανοτες αρρυθμιες......

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Για αυτές τις συνεχόμενες έκτακτες, σας έχουν πει αν είναι επικίνδυνες;

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Μαρακι,δεν εχω ρωτησει τοσο συγκεκριμενα,αλλα πιστευω πως ιδιες ειναι.Σε λιγες μερες που θα τελειωσουν τα πιτσιρικια το σχολειο,εχω κανονισει διακοπες.....ααχχ να μην ερθουν μαζι μου στις βαλιτσες οι ατιμες.......

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

ΡΑΝΗ, σου εύχομαι ολόψυχα να περάσεις τις πιο ξένοιαστες διακοπές σου. Αν πάλι σου συνεχίζονται αυτές οι καταραμένες, εσύ να μην τους δίνεις καμία σημασία, συνέχιζε σαν να μην συμβαίνει τίποτα. Άλλωστε τώρα πια ξέρεις ότι δεν είσαι μόνη σου. Υπάρχουν και άλλοι που αντιμετωπίζουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα με εσένα και αυτό όπως και να χει, είναι μια παρηγοριά. Άλλα εσύ προσπάθησε να μην τις έχεις στο μυαλό σου και όλα θα πάνε καλά.

----------


## Greg83

Εγω παιδια ειμαι στην μειωση των xanax παιρνω ο.25 μερα παρα μερα κ εχω διακρινει οτι ενω οι παλμοι μου εμενα ηταν παντα 50-55 (τωρα εδω εχω μπερδευτει,επειδη ειμαι κ αθλητης συμβαινει αυτο η επειδη παιρνω κοντα 1 χρονο xanax???) τελοσπαντων συνεχιζω,εχω δει λοιπον πως εδω κ 5-6 μερες μου εχουν αυξηθει οι παλμοι 70 μεχρι 85 φτανουν..πριν λιγο καιρο προβληματιζομουν γτ εχω τοσους χαμηλους τωρα προβληματιζομαι γτ ανεβηκαν..Ειναι απο την μειωση του xanax η ειναι "παιχνιδια" της καρδιας...αυτα τα ερωτηματα με απασχολουν καθημερινα κ με κουραζουν..χωρια οι εκτακτες..αυτες εχουν στανταρ θεση στην καθημερινοτητα!!

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Greg,οπως σου εχω ξαναγραψει,οι παλμοι 50 με 55 ειναι για πολλους παλμοι σε κατασταση ηρεμιας και οι 70 με 80 τους εχουν μονιμα,οποτε δεν νομιζω να εχεις θεμα,ασε που εγω πιστευω οτι τα χαπια που παιρνεις παιζουν ρολο στο να ειναι ηρεμοι οι παλμοι.Μαρακι,σ'ευχαριστω για τις ευχες σου.Σιγουρα τις εχω συνηθησει,εχουν γινει ενα με το πετσι μου πια,τις κουβαλαω παντου,απλα μακαρι εκει που θα παω να χαλαρωσω και να ξεχαστω να μην με ακολουθησουν....δυσκολο το βλεπω αλλα δεν μπορω να κανω κατι αλλο,το καλο με εμενα ειναι πως μπορει να βασανιζομαι χρονια με αρρυθμιες,ταχυκαρδια(που και που),πονακια,φοβους κτλ,αλλα δεν κλεινομαι σπιτι γιατι η ζωη συνεχιζεται,εστω και ετσι.......

----------


## Greg83

Λες ρανη μου;;Πολυ εναλλαγη βλεπω εγω ξαφνικα..μια χτυπαει αργα μια γρηγορα...οοοοτι γουσταρει κανει...εμμονη εχω παθει κ μετραω τους παλμους μου συνεχεια!!για γελια κ για κλαματα μαζι ασε κ απο κοντα κ οι βρωμες οι ακτακτες!!!

----------


## Greg83

Λες ρανη μου;;Πολυ εναλλαγη βλεπω εγω ξαφνικα..μια χτυπαει αργα μια γρηγορα...οοοοτι γουσταρει κανει...εμμονη εχω παθει κ μετραω τους παλμους μου συνεχεια!!για γελια κ για κλαματα μαζι ασε κ απο κοντα κ οι βρωμες οι ακτακτες!!!

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Ακριβώς έτσι ΡΑΝΗ, η ζωή συνεχίζετε και είναι μία. Είναι κρίμα να μην την χαιρόμαστε. Όσο αφορά τους παλμούς σου Greg83, από αυτά που έχω διαβάσει και μου έχουν πει και οι καρδιολόγοι, είτε έχεις 55, είτε έχεις 80 είναι φυσιολογικό. Η βραδυκαρδία είναι κάτω από 50 και η ταχυκαρδία είναι πάνω από 80-85. Προσπάθησε να ηρεμήσεις και να μην το σκέφτεσαι συνέχεια. Οι παλμοί σου είναι φυσιολογικοί έτσι κι αλλιώς. Επειδή έχεις λιγοστέψει τα xanax για αυτό μπορεί να είσαι λίγο σε υπερένταση, γιατί ο οργανισμός σου τα έχει συνηθίσει. Εγώ πολλές φορές σε ηρεμία έχω 75 παλμούς ενώ άλλες φορές μπορεί να έχω και 60. Δεν είναι τίποτα. Έχεις ρωτήσει γιατρό γιατί έχεις 55 παλμούς και άν είναι ανησυχητικό; που δεν νομίζω να είναι. Απλά μην το σκέφτεσαι συνέχεια.

----------


## Tasos75

Στην περίπτωση έκτακτων λόγω στρες θα πρότεινα μια επίσκεψη σε ομοιοπαθητικό. Πριν ένα μήνα ξεκίνησα ομοιοπαθητική θεραπεία και έχω δει σχετική βελτίωση. Ήμουν για πάνω από 4 μήνες σε μαύρα χάλια από το άγχος με πολλές ταχυπαλμίες, αρρυθμίες, υπέρταση κλπ. Τώρα το αγχος υπάρχει αλλά γενικά είμαι πιο χαλαρός από πριν και οι έκτακτες έχουν σχεδόν εξαφανιστεί. Είναι σχετικά νωρίς βέβαια για να βγάζω συμπεράσματα αλλά προς το παρόν δεν πάει άσχημα και ελπίζω να πάει και καλύτερα.

----------


## Greg83

Ναι μαρια μου εχεις δικιο.Σημερα απο το πρωι μ'εχουν ξεφτιλισει οι εκτακτες καθε 5-6 χτυπους κ παυση την εχω ακουσει στερεοφωνικα..Δν αντεξα κ πηρα μισο xanax πριν καμια ωρα κ καπως ψιλοηρεμησαν αλλα κ παλι κανω...δν υπαρχει αυτο το βασανο οτι κ να λεμε φανταζει μηδαμινο μπροστα σε αυτο που περναμε!!Μπραβο τασο μακαρι φιλαρακι να πας ακομη καλυτερα...

----------


## Alex89

Γεια χαρά σε ολους ..
Παλι όλοι εδώ μαζί εκλεισα ενα χρονο ακριβως σε αυτή την κόλαση πραγματικά πρόκειται για κόλαση .
Δεν μπορω να ζήσω όπως πριν έχω καθημερινά άπειρες έκτακτες προσπαθώ να μην δεινω σημασία και να κάνω την δουλεια.
Το χειρότερο παιδιά είναι ταχυκαρδία να το πω ταχυπαλμια τρέμουλο καρδιάς να πω δεν ξέρω είναι βασανιστική εκεί που έχω απανωτές έκτακτες ξεσπάει αυτό πράγμα σαν να έχω ενα διακόπτη να ανοίγω στροφές στην καρδιά να κατεβαζω , και εκεί πουεχω ταχυκαρδία σκάνε μητη και έκτακτες με πόνο σαν μπλοκάρει/ φράζει κάποια αρτηρία και να μου προκαλεί πόνο.
Είχα ηρεμήσει είχα έκτακτες αλλά αυτή η ταχυκαρδία είχε σταματήσει αλλά το επέστρεψαν όλα πολύ ενισχυμένα.
Σκέφτομαι να πάω παλι στον καρδιολόγο μου για υπέρηχο holder να δω τη συμβαίνει απο πέρυσι .Χαζω γυμνάζομαι κάνω λίγο τρέξιμο γιατί δεν μπορω λογο κάποιας δισκοκήλης στην μέση που πιστεύω και αυτό είναι λογο άγχους.
Σαν άνθρωπος έχω ορεξη για δουλεια και να κάνω πραγματα απλα πλεον δεν μπορω δεν αφήνουν να σκεφτώ καθόλου λογικά .
Εξακολουθώ όμως και πινω καφέ 2 την ημερα μπορεί και 3 κακάο αλκοόλ μονο μπύρα κρασί , τρεφομαι όμως υγεινα λαχανικά πολλά νερό φρούτα.Προσπάθησα να κόψω τον καφέ και το αλκοόλ αλλά δεν μπόρεσα είμαι 24-25 χρονων αν δεν μπορω να τα απολαυσω τώρα ποτε όταν θα γίνω 50.
Έχω γράψει ενα κατεβατω αλλά ρε παιδιά δεν μπορω κάνω κάτι να σταματήσουν με παγιδεύουν συνέχεια, εσείς ακολούθησε κάποια διατροφή καφέδες που λένε οτι βλαπει πινετε ?

----------


## Tasos75

alex θα μπορούσες για λίγες μέρες μέχρι να περάσει αυτό που σου δημιούργησε την ένταση να πινεις ντεκαφεινε. Έτσι μπορεί να δεις αν συμβάλει η καφεινη στις αρρυθμίες. Για το αλκοολ να σου πω για τη δική μου περίπτωση που όταν επινα βράδυ πάνω απο 2 μπυρες ξυπνούσα στη μέση της νύχτας απο ταχυπαλμία και έκανα κανα μισάωρο να συνέλθω.
Γενικά αν διαβάσεις στο νετ για αρρυθμίες θα δεις οτι τσιγαρο καφές και αλκοολ παιζουν αρνητικό ρόλο.

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Σωστα Tasos75,ο καφες,το τσιγαρο και το κοκκινο κρασι επιβαρυνουν τις αρρυθμιες.Ειναι κουτο να ρωτησει καποιος γιατι δεν εχουν αρρυθμιες οσοι κανουν καταχρηση σε ολα αυτα....εχουμε πει απειρες φορες οτι ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ δεν ζουν ολοι αυτο το βασανο.Εγω πινω εναν καφε την ημερα,κανω 2-3 τσιγαρα με τον καφε και σε περιπτωση που βγουμε καποιο βραδυ για ποτο,κανω αλλα 3 περιπου......σημερα,μετα απο πολλεεεεες μερες που ειχα να το νιωσω,ειχα ταχυκαρδια,μετα το φαγητο...δυστυχως κολλησε το μυαλο μου και μετρουσα συνεχεια τους παλμους οποτε εγινε εμμονος φοβος και αντι να πεφτουν,ανεβαιναν.....αφου δεν μπορουσα να τους ριξω και με ενοχλουσαν,πηρα ενα τεταρτο χαπακι για αυτο τον λογο και μετα απο λιγη ωρα οκ.Αν φοβηθει το μυαλο,τελειωσε.....γινεται εμμονη και αντι να γινει καλυτερα μια κατασταση,χειροτερευει!

----------


## Alex89

Παιδιά είναι πολύ δύσκολο όλο αυτό το πράγμα 1 χρονο και δεν μπορω να καταλάβω τι το πυροδοτεί οκ έχω ενα φόβο και μια εμμονή ιδέα στην καρδιά επειδή έχω όλα αυτά τα συμπτώματα .
Παλιά εκανα τρέξιμο και μόλις μετρουσαμε τους σφυγμούς ήμουν εντάξει και τώρα μόλις πάω να μετρησω κάνω διακοπές στους σφυγμους.
Και όπως είπα όταν με πιάνει η ταχυκαρδία θέλω να ανοίξει η γη να με καταπιεί να μην νιώσω αυτό το απαίσιο συναίσθημα μάλλον θα είναι κρίση πανικού τι να πω , να θέλει να φύγει η καρδιά μου απο το στήθος μου χωρίς αιτία να αναιβαζω τρελούς παλμούς και ξανά αγχωνομαι να μην μου ξανά συμβεί και παει κάτι η καρδιά .Το ξέρω κάνω λάθος όλο αυτό είναι φαύλος κύκλος έχω τρελαθεί δεν βγαινω με τους φιλους μου για καμια βόλτα και τους ζηλεύω που είναι χαλαροί και δεν έχουν αυτό το βάσανο σαν εμένα .
Και όσο για το αλκοόλ δεν πολύ πινω αλλά θα προσπαθήσω να μην πινω καθόλου να δω πως θα πω ενημερωτικά Σάββατο βράδυ είχα πιει κοκκινο κρασί και Κυριακή παλι κοκκινο κρασί το βράδυ της Κυριακής είχα μια τρομερή ταχυκαρδία οποτε μπορεί να με πείραξε .

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Alex89 είναι λάθος να μην χαίρεσαι την ζωή σου και να μην βγαίνεις με τους φίλους σου για αυτό το λόγο. Τώρα είναι τα καλύτερα σου χρόνια, μην τα σπαταλάς χωρίς να τα χαίρεσαι. Θα περάσουν και θα μετανιώσεις που δεν τα έζησες όπως ήθελες. Αρρυθμίες έχεις, αποδέξου το και προσπάθησε να ζήσεις με αυτό. Το ξέρω είναι δύσκολο άλλα τι να κάνουμε, σε μας έτυχε. Άλλοι έχουν χειρότερα να αντιμετωπίσουν. Από τις αρρυθμίες δεν θα πάθεις τίποτα, απλά σε ρίχνουν ψυχολογικά, προσπάθησε να μην το σκέφτεσαι συνέχεια. Δεν χρειάζεται να κάνεις καταχρήσεις με το ποτό. Πιές με μέτρο. Εμένα προσωπικά αυτό που με πειράζει πάρα πολύ είναι ο καφές και το άγχος. Τον καφέ τον έχω κόψει τελείως, αν θα πιω πίνω ντεκαφεινέ, δεν χάλασε και ο κόσμος. Το ποτό έχω προσέξει ότι εμένα δεν με πειράζει, αν πιω καφέ όμως άστα να πάνε.

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Παιδια σημερα ηταν μαρτυριο....ειχα παει στη γιορτη του σχολειου και ηρθε & καθησε απο κατω ακριβως απο εμενα μια που παλια ειχαμε λογοφερει(μενει στο κατω διαμερισμα απο μενα)και δεν μιλαμε.Ταραχτηκα τοσο πολυ που ξεκινησε μια τρελλη ταχυκαρδια και αρρυθμια μαζι....ειπα,αυτο ηταν!Ξερω πολυ καλα οτι ειναι τεραστια ηλιθιοτητα να ταραζω την ψυχη μου(και την καρδια μου!)για καποιους αντιπαθητικους ανθρωπους αλλα δυστυχως δεν το θελω,ερχεται απο μονο του!

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Γεια σε ολους!Εχθες το βραδυ ημουν σε φιλικο σπιτι με ωραια παρεα,οικογενειακα,μου βγηκε παλι ξυνο.....με μουρλαναν οι αχρηστες......τι βαρβαρο να σου χαλανε ωραιες στιγμες...και να θελεις να τις αγνοησεις,ειναι τοσο,μα τοοοοσο ενοχλητικες & φοβιστικες!!Εσεις πως τα πατε παιδια??

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Μια από τα ίδια ΡΑΝΗ μου. Άλλες μέρες έχω περισσότερες, άλλες μέρες έχω λιγότερες, άλλες φορές με πιάνουν μαζεμένες η μια μετά την άλλη. Θέλουμε να φύγουμε για λίγες μέρες, αυτή την εβδομάδα, να πάμε στο νησί του άνδρα μου και δεν ξέρεις πώς το σκέφτομαι. Φοβάμαι αν με πιάσουν στο δρόμο τι θα κάνω; που θα πάω; Αν με πιάσουν μαζεμένες στο νησί πως θα το αντιμετωπίσω; Δεν παλεύετε όλο αυτό. Δεν αντέχω άλλο. Εσύ έχεις έκτακτες κολπικές ή κοιλιακές;

----------


## Alex89

Maria ..εγώ έχω έκτακτες κάθε ημερα δεν υπάρχει ημερα εδώ και ενα χρονο που να μην έχω τουλάχιστον μια.
Σήμερα το πρωι πινω ενα καφεδακι στο σπίτι μου και ενα στην δουλειά το αποτέλεσμα μόλις γύρισμα στο σπίτι το μεσημέρι και πάω για φαγητο είχα μια απίστευτη ταχυκαρδία που νομιζω είναι παροξυσμικη ταχυκαρδία.μην συμβουλή θα σου δώσω μην αναβαλεις τις διακοπές το μυαλό σου επειδή θα αλλάξει παραστάσεις δεν θα εχεις ουτε μια πίστεψε με .
Ρανη .
Εγώ να φανταστεις πάω για τρέξιμο και όταν σταματάω έχω τόσες έκτακτες που δεν φάνταζε σε όταν πάω να μετρησω τους παλμούς έχω ενα παλμό μια παυση / έκτακτη.
Σου λέω απο εμπειρία αφού σκέφτομαι να επισκευτω παλι τον καρδιολόγο να δω τη μπορεί να άλλαξε μέσα στο χρονο .

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Γεια σας φιλοι μου!Μαρακι,εχω και κολπικες και κοιλιακες,καποιες τις καταλαβαινω ακριβως στην καρδια(χαμηλα)και καποιες ψηλα(αυτες μου δημιουργουν βαρος στο στερνο).Εχω και ενα ακουστικο απο παλιο πιεσομετρο της μανας μου και κρυφα(οταν ειμαι μονη μου)ακουω την καρδια μου και οταν χτυπανε αυτες ειναι ψυχοφθορο!Ειχαν ηρεμισει καποιο διαστημα,τωρα ομως που εχουν ξανα ερθει σε καθημερινη βαση,με τρομαζουν,με αγχωνουν και με φοβιζουν οτι θα κουρασουν την καρδια μου και θα παθει κατι.....ασε που αυτες τις μερες μετραω παλι παλμους και καποιες φορες φτανουν και 85......μετα κατεβαινουν παλι.....να πας Μαρια μου στο νησι,να πας!Εγω το ξερω καλα ποσο σε τρομαζουν αλλα θα αλλαξουμε την ζωη μας και θα στερηθουμε ομορφες στιγμες για τις καταραμενες????Βεβαια,ειναι και το αλλο....ποσο ομορφη να ειναι οι στιγμες οταν σε πιανει αυτο το μαρτυριο?????ααχχχχ......εγω πεταω την Τριτη,πρωτα Ο Θεος!Δεν ξερω παιδια,αλλα τις παλευω τοοοσα χρονια και ακομα με κυνηγανε συνεχεια.....γραφει σε ενα βιβλιο της η υπεροχη Μπαρμπαρα Μπεργκερ,"ευλογησε κατι και με την σειρα του θα σε ευλογησει κι αυτο.Καταρασου κατι και με τη σειρα του θα σε καταραστει κι αυτο"......οποτε καπως ετσι εχουν τα πραγματα....

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Θα πάω στο νησί, δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξω το πρόγραμμα μου για αυτές κι ότι θέλει ας γίνει. Κι εσύ ΡΑΝΗ μου καλά να περάσεις εκεί που θα πας. Να ξέρεις ότι δεν είσαι μόνη σου. Είναι αρκετά παρήγορο, για μένα, να ξέρω πως και άλλοι άνθρωποι αντιμετωπίζουν το ίδιο ακριβώς πρόβλημα και έχουν τους ίδιους ακριβώς φόβους με εμένα. Όταν μου παρουσιάστηκε το πρόβλημα, νόμιζα ότι μόνο εγώ έχω αυτές τις καταραμένες τις έκτακτες. Όταν διαπίστωσα ότι υπάρχουν και άλλοι άνθρωποι που έχουν να αντιμετωπίσουν αυτό τον εφιάλτη κάπως πήρα κουράγιο, είπα δεν είμαι μόνο εγώ και δεν είμαι τρελή (γιατί κάποιοι γιατροί έτσι με έκαναν να πιστεύω, ότι και καλά αντιδρώ υπερβολικά, και δεν υπάρχει λόγος!) Σίγουρα δεν μας αφήνει αυτό που έχουμε να χαρούμε τις στιγμές και η ζωή είναι στιγμές, άλλα τι να γίνει. Μακάρι κάποια στιγμή να περάσουν όλα.

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Ποσα κοινα εχουμε βρε Μαρακι.....κι εγω οταν μου εμφανιστηκαν δεν ηξερα ουτε τι σημαινει η λεξη αρρυθμιες,νομιζα οτι ημουν η μονη που νιωθει να χτυπαει η καρδια ετσι!Ασε με τους γιατρους.....οπως το λες,σε κανουν να νιωθεις οτι αντιδρας υπερβολικα αλλα για ελα κι εσυ να τις νιωσεις,να χτυπαει τρελα η καρδια σου,για χρονια και καθε μερα,να δουμε πως θα αντιδρασεις????????Σε οδηγει η δεν σε οδηγει στην μονιμη ενασχοληση και εμμονη μ αυτες???Βαρβαρο και ψυχοφθορο......στο οτι ειναι παρηγορο το οτι υπαρχουν κι αλλοι που το ζουν το προβλημα σου,δεν το συζητω!!Ας μας δινει δυναμη Ο Θεος γιατι αλλιως δεν παλευεται!Ειμαστε μανουλες,εχουμε την ιδια ηλικια και ζουμε με αυτα τα τερατα καθημερινα...ειναι παρηγορο λοιπον να τα λεμε γιατι μπορει να καταλαβει η μια την αλλη!Δυστυχως δεν μπορω να σου γραψω μηνυμα προωπικο γιατι δεν το βγαζει στο προφΙλ σου!

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Το ξέρω ΡΑΝΗ μου ότι έχουμε πολλά κοινά στοιχεία, και εγώ θα ήθελα να τα λέμε και να επικοινωνούμε πιο προσωπικά, αλλά δεν ξέρω πως μπορεί να γίνει.

----------


## Alex89

Κορίτσια εσείς πίνετε καθόλου καφέ μήπως είναι αυτός ο ύπουλος εχθρός που δεν λένε να φύγουν. 
Εγώ πάντως έχω σταματήσει τον καφέ εδώ και δύο ημέρες γιατί η κατάσταση είναι απερίγραπτη έκτακτες και ταχυκαρδία με έχουν ισοπεδώσει και είπα να κάνω αποχή από τον καφέ, αλλά δεν βλέπω να αλλάξει κάτι.

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Εγώ Alex89 δεν πίνω καθόλου καφέ γιατί με πειράζει πολύ στις έκτακτες. Όχι τώρα που δεν πίνω καθόλου ότι δεν έχω έκτακτες, άλλα με τον καφέ έχω πολύ περισσότερες. Άλλωστε το πρώτο πράγμα που λένε οι γιατροί είναι αν πίνεις καφέδες. Άλλα αφού αυτό το διάστημα σε ταλαιπωρούν τόσο πολύ οι αρρυθμίες, καλό θα ήταν να βάλεις ξανά ένα holder να δείς πως είναι τα πράγματα.

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Γεια σας φιλοι μου!Εγω πινω εναν ελληνικο το πρωι με 2-3 τσιγαρα.Αλλον δεν πινω ποτε!Σιγουρα εχω περισσοτερες αρρυθμιες μετα τον καφε αλλα και χωρις αυτον παλι εχω οποτε.....αστα βραστα!Μαρια,δεν ξερω τι πρεπει να κανεις για να βαλεις το προσωπικο μηνυμα στο προφιλ σου,κανονικα επρεπε να υπηρχε οπως σε ολους,αν ξερει καποιος ας μας γραψει!Φιλοι μου το κακο ειναι οτι δεν τελειωνουν....χροοονια αυτο το μαρτυριο,οποτε πως να φυγει ο φοβος(που εχει γινει πια εμμονη!)οτι δεν θα κουραστει η καρδια οποτε και οτι κατι θα παθει????

----------


## IVAN

> Το ξέρω ΡΑΝΗ μου ότι έχουμε πολλά κοινά στοιχεία, και εγώ θα ήθελα να τα λέμε και να επικοινωνούμε πιο προσωπικά, αλλά δεν ξέρω πως μπορεί να γίνει.


Μαρία πρέπει πρώτα να ποστάρεις 50μην. για να μπορείς να στείλεις προσωπικό μήνυμα

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

> Μαρία πρέπει πρώτα να ποστάρεις 50μην. για να μπορείς να στείλεις προσωπικό μήνυμα


Ευχαριστουμε IVAN!:)

----------


## Nicos70

Πριν απο 4 χρονια εζησα ενα εφιαλτη με τις αρρυθμιες μου και φετος μαλλον κατα κει παμε. Σκεφτομαι ποσα πραγματα εκανα για να συνελθω και ειλικρινα δεν ξερω αν θα αντεξω μια απ τα ιδια.

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Θελω να προσπαθησετε να καταλαβετε αυτο που θα σας γραψω και μετα να μου απαντησετε αν το εχετε νιωσει κι εσεις.Λοιπον,ειναι απειρες φορες την ημερα,που νιωθω οτι φτερουγιζει το στερνο μου και συγχρονος εχω βαρος σ αυτο το σημειο(στερνο).Εχω προσπαθησει να βαλω τα ακουστικα απο ενα παλιο πιεσομετρο,για να καταλαβω αν ειναι αρρυθμια αλλα δεν ειναι,αλλιως χτυπαει η αρρυθμια,με "γκλουπ",αυτο ειναι σαν φτερουγισματα στο στερνο(ακριβως αναμεσα στο στηθος)και οπως ξαναεγραψα βαρος!Για το βαρος,ο καρδιολογος μου ειπε οτι δεν οφειλεται στην καρδια,τωρα για το αλλο δεν θυμαμαι τι μου εχουν πει,αφιστε που εκει που ημουν συνεχεια απο καρδιολογο σε καρδιολογο,το συχαθηκα.....και να παω παλι θα με πιασει ταχυπαλμια απ το αγχος του τι θα μου πει και μετα φευγω εχοντας ακουσει οτι η καρδια μου ειναι ενταξει αλλα εγω εξακολουθω να νιωθω οτι δεν λειτουργει σωστα.....φυσικα ολα αυτα προερχονται απ τον εμμονικο φοβο που εχω εδω και χρονια με την καθε λειτουργια της καρδιας(παρακολουθηση του παραμικρου πονου η ενοχλησης σ αυτο το σημειο),οποτε μιλαμε για μια χρονια νευρωση με σωματικες ενοχλησεις σ αυτο το σημειο,δηλαδη το σημειο που εχω εμμονη!

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

[QUOTE=Nicos70;490526]Πριν απο 4 χρονια εζησα ενα εφιαλτη με τις αρρυθμιες μου και φετος μαλλον κατα κει παμε. Σκεφτομαι ποσα πραγματα εκανα για να συνελθω και ειλικρινα δεν ξερω αν θα αντεξω μια απ τα ιδια.[/QU Αααχχχ βρε Νικο μου,τι τραβας κι εσυ!!Ποσα χρονια βασανιζεσαι μ αυτο το μαρτυριο!Ποσο σε καταλαβαινω καλε μου Νικο,να ξερες ποοοοσο!!Οταν λες οτι εκανες πολλα πραγματα για να το ανεξεις,τι εννοεις?Παιδια,το προηγουμενο μηνυμα μου ισχυει,αν δηλαδη υπαρχει καποιος που να το νιωθει.....

----------


## Nicos70

Απο ψυχολογους, εναλΚτικες μεθοδους , βελονισμους οτι σκεφτεις , μηδεν στο πηλικο.

----------


## Tasos75

Μετά από 1μιση μήνα που ήμουν καθαρός, εδώ και πέντε μέρες έχω κάθε μέρα και όλη μέρα έκτακτες. Προχθές έκανα τεστ κόπωσης και δεν έδειξε τίποτα. Μένει να βάλω ένα χόλτερ την άλλη βδομάδα και ελπίζω τη μέρα που θα το βάλω να είμαι όπως και σήμερα, δηλαδή φουλ αρρυθμία! Για να δούμε...

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Αλλες φορες εχω δυναμη παιδια και το αντιμετοπιζω,ειναι ομως περιοδοι που δεν την παλευω....αυτο το διαστημα με εχουν τσακισει,ασε που εκτος απο αρρυθμια ανεβαινουν και στους 85 οι σφυγμοι,εχω και το βαρος+φτερουγισμα στο στερνο....αφου νομιζω οτι δεν θα την "βγαλει" καθαρη η καημενη η καρδουλα,τα χει παιξει!!Εχω να βαλω χολντερ(εχω βαλει 2 φορες)σχεδον εναμιση με δυο χρονια,αλλα σε καρδιολογο παω ανα 6 η 4 η 3 μηνες.....τι να κανω ρε γαμ....το....αντε παλι τα ιδια...και απο φαρμακα...δεν τα θελω τα ριμαδια!Μου εχουν φαει την ζωη,στην κυριολεξια!Και η ειρωνεια ειναι οτι αυριο φευγω για διακοπες.....Νικο εσυ οπως μου εχεις καναγραψει τις εχεις (κι εσυ)χρονια,καθε μερα τις εχεις και πολλες?Τι βασανο βρε Νικο,ΤΙ ΒΑΣΑΝΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ!!!!!!!

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Πηρα τηλεφωνο τον(τελευταιο,δηλαδη τον πιο προσφατο μου)καρδιολογο και του ειπα για τις εκτακτες.Μου ειπε οτι καποια στιγμη πρεπει να βαλω παλι χολντερ να τις δει,τον ρωτησα αν 85 σφυγμοι ειναι πολλοι και μου ειπε οτι ειναι οκ.Επισης μου ειπε να παιρνω ενα τεταρτο λοπρεσορ(μου το εχει ξαναπει αλλα εγω δεν τα παω καλα με τα χαπια γιατι οταν πρωτοεμφανιστικαν οι αρρυθμιες ειχα αλλαξει αρκετα φαρμακα αντιαρρυθμικα αλλα δεν εκαναν τιποτα),αυτο οταν φτανω σε σημειο που με ταλαιπωρουν πολυ,το παιρνω,οποτε το πηρα και σημερα(μου ειπε οτι ενα τεταρτο ειναι μικρη δοση),τον ρωτησα αν υπαρχει προβλημα σε συνδυασμο με μπυρα(καλοκαιρι ειναι,βρισκομαστε με παρεουλες και πινουμε καμια μπυριτσα η κρασακι,οχι πολυ βεβαια!)και μου ειπε οχι.

----------


## Tasos75

Ράνη και εγώ παίρνω ένα βητα αναστολέα που μπορεί να έχω αρρυθμίες αλλά τις νιώθω πολύ ήπιες, δεν αφήνει να κάνω ταχυπαλμίες. Παίρνω 1/4 του χαπιού κάθε μέρα. Σήμερα κατά τις 11 ξεκίνησε πάλι το πανηγύρι και εκεί που άρχισε να μου ρίχνει το ηθικό θυμήθηκα που μου είχαν πει πριν καιρό πώς μπορείς να κόψεις τις έκτακτες με τη μέθοδο βαλσάβα. Την εφάρμοσα και από εκείνη την ώρα αρρυθμία τέλος! Δεν χάνετε να το δοκιμάσετε, εγώ σήμερα την εφάρμοσα 3-4 συνεχόμενες φορές μέχρι να δω αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Τι ειναι η μεθοδος βαλσαβα?Πρωτη φορα το ακουω(διαβαζω).

----------


## Touch_The_Sky

> Μέθοδος Valsalva
> Είναι η πιο απλή μέθοδος εξίσωσης και η ποιο διαδεδομένη ειδικά σε αρχαρίους. Η μέθοδος είναι η εξής: κλείνουμε την μύτη μας με το χέρι μας και προσπαθούμε να φυσήξουμε από αυτή αλλά όχι με υπερβολική δύναμη. Κρατάμε τον στόμα μας πάντα κλειστό για να μην διαφύγει ο αέρας από εκεί και φροντίζουμε να μην φουσκώσουν τα μάγουλα μας έτσι ο αέρας αφού δεν μπορεί να διαφύγει από το στόμα μας θα βρει το δρόμο μόνος του και θα φτάσει στο αυτί μας για να κάνει τη δουλεία του.
> Αν και είναι η πιο απλή έχει κάποιο μειονεκτήματα.Με αυτή τη μέθοδο έχει παρατηρηθεί αύξηση της πίεσης του αίματος και ελάττωση της φλεβικής επαναφοράς του αίματος που επηρεάζει τον καρδιακό ρυθμό.
> Για τους λόγους αυτούς δημιουργήθηκαν οι άλλοι μέθοδοι τους οποίους θα αναφέρω σε επόμενη δημοσίευση.


πηγη
http://rookieatspearfishing.blogspot.../valsalva.html

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Καλημέρα παιδιά σε όλους. Ελπίζω να είσαστε καλά γιατί εγώ δεν είμαι και τόσο. Σήμερα από το πρωί ξεκίνησαν οι άτιμες οι έκτακτες και έχω αρχίσει να αγχώνομαι. Εχθές, είχα ελάχιστες μία - δύο όλη μέρα, πράγμα που συμβαίνει πολύ σπάνια και σήμερα είπαν να με ξεσκίσουν για να αναπληρώσουν το χθεσινό διάλειμμα, τι να πω, έχω βαρεθεί πια. Έχω σκεφτεί να αρχίσω την ομοιοπαθητική άλλα δεν ξέρω, φοβάμαι μην αρχίσω πάλι τσάμπα το τρέξιμο, το χρόνο μου και τα λεφτά μου. Από όσους ξέρω που έχουν κάνει ομοιοπαθητική για τις έκτακτες δεν τους έχει βοηθήσει και τόσο. Όσο αφορά αυτό το φτερούγισμα στο στήθος που ανέφερες ΡΑΝΗ το αισθάνομαι και εγώ αρκετές φορές, είναι κάτι σαν μούδιασμα μαζί με φτερούγισμα στην καρδιά, άλλα δεν με ενοχλεί, σε αντίθεση με τις αρρυθμίες που με ενοχλούν αφόρητα. Κάποιες φορές αισθάνομαι και εγώ να έχω ταχυκαρδία, ειδικά όταν είμαι ξαπλωμένη και νιώθω την καρδιά μου να χτυπάει αρκετά γρήγορα σε σημείο που να με ενοχλεί, άλλα όταν μετράω παλμούς έχω γύρω στους 75 αλλά αυτό δεν θεωρείται ταχυκαρδία, δεν ξέρω όμως γιατί με ενοχλεί τόσο.

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Γεια και χαρα σε ολους!Καιρο ειχα να γραψω....φιλοι μου απ αυτο το θεμα,τι κανετε?Μαρακι πως τα πας?Εσυ Νικο?Εγω αρχες Ιουλιου πηγα διακοπουλες,μεχρι και μεσα στο αεροπλανο η κατασταση με τις αρρυθμιες ηταν απελπιστικη!!!!!Τις τρεις πρωτες μερες βασανιστικα κυριολεκτικα!!Ειχα και το βαρος στο στερνο(σαν πετρες).....ενα τεραααστιο βασανο!Μετα με αφισαν για καποιο διαστημα και απο χθες ηρθαν με αλλη μορφη,οχι το "ντουπ" αλλα με κενο ενος δεπτερολεπτου και φυσικα παρεα με το βαρος στο στερνο.Ειμαι στο χωριο τωρα,θα γυρισω πισω λιγο πριν ανοιξουν τα σχολεια και εχω παρει αποφαση να βαλω παλι χολντερ(οταν γυρισω)να δω αν μου εχουν δημιουργησει κατι η τελος παντος αν ειναι ιδιες με παλια(αυτες δηλαδη τις ακινδυνες που μου ελεγαν).Μ εχει πιασει παλι ο φοβος μην μεινω στον τοπο απ τις ριμαδες!........

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Καλησπέρα σε όλους και ελπίζω να είστε όλοι καλά. Είχα πάει διακοπές και γύρισα προχθές, με την μικρή μου κόρη άρρωστη με πυρετό. Κατά τα άλλα τα ίδια και απαράλλαχτα. Έκτακτες στις διακοπές είχα άλλα όχι τίποτα το ιδιαίτερο. Άλλα κάθε φορά που με έπιαναν φοβόμουνα πάρα πολύ γιατί ήμουν σε νησί, μακριά από νοσοκομεία και με έπιανε ένας πανικός, ένιωθα εγκλωβισμένη ότι δεν μπορούσα να φύγω αν μου συμβεί κάτι, ένα περίεργο συναίσθημα που δεν μπορώ να το περιγράψω, κάτι σαν φόβος μαζί με κλειστοφοβία και όλα αυτά εξ αιτίας των αρρυθμιών. Δεν ήμουν χαλαρή. Από την ώρα που γύρισα εξακολουθώ να έχω έκτακτες, και μάλιστα ορισμένες φορές τη στιγμή της έκτακτης νιώθω την καρδιά μου σαν να "κλοτσάει", σαν να σπαρταράει μέσα μου και αυτό είναι πολύ άσχημο συναίσθημα. ΡΑΝΗ ελπίζω να είσαι καλά. Να πάς να βάλεις το χόλντερ μην το αμελήσεις, καλό θα είναι αφού έχουμε αυτό το πρόβλημα να κάνουμε έναν έλεγχο κάθε χρόνο, δεν είναι κακό. Εν το μεταξύ αυτό που με τρομάζει περισσότερο είναι ότι μέσα σε ένα λεπτό μπορεί να με πιάσουν και πέντε σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα. Εσύ το έχεις αυτό ΡΑΝΗ; Σε πιάνουν αρκετές το λεπτό;

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Γεια σου Μαρακι!Μονο πεντε το λεπτο...??Πολλες.....αστα να πανε!Οσο για το οτι πρεπει να το ξανακοιταξω(γραφεις για μια φορα τον χρονο)...εγω ανα 3 η 6 μηνες παω....δηλαδη αστα να πανε...κι αυτες εκει....συνεχιζουν!Ασε που καποιες μερες(απανοτες)εχω τρομερο βαρος απ το στερνο μεχρι τον λαιμο.....

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Κι εγώ ΡΑΝΗ, τελευταία φορά που έβαλα χόλντερ ήταν πριν από 7 μήνες και δεν σου κρύβω ότι σκέφτομαι πάλι να πάω να βάλω, άλλα προσπαθώ να αντισταθώ στον πειρασμό, για να μην φανώ υποχόνδρια. Άλλα εσύ αφού νιώθεις ότι έχεις πολλές να βάλεις χόλντερ και να μας πεις τα νέα σου. Πάντως, όσο αφορά το βάρος που αναφέρεις στο λαιμό και στο στέρνο, νομίζω ότι είναι καθαρά ψυχολογικό, λόγω στρες. Εν το μεταξύ τελείως συμπτωματικά έχει και η πεθερά μου αρρυθμίες, τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια και ταλαιπωρείτε πάρα πολύ και αυτή έκτακτες έχει, πήγαινε στον γιατρό της έλεγε δεν είναι τίποτα οι έκτακτες μη φοβάσαι, δεν έχεις τίποτα, είσαι νευρική, άλλα οι έκτακτες συνεχίζονταν και δεν ένιωθε καθόλου καλά. Τελικά πήγε έβαλε ξανά χόλντερ και τις βρήκαν 345 έκτακτες κοιλιακές συστολές, αυτό της είπε ο γιατρός δεν είναι κάτι, και 9 ώρες παροξυσμική κολπική μαρμαρυγή. Ξεκίνησε θεραπεία με αντιπηκτικά. Της είπε ο γιατρός ευτυχώς που η καρδιά της δεν είχε κάτι παθολογικό, αλλιώς με 9 ώρες κολπική μαρμαρυγή και χωρίς θεραπεία θα έβλεπε τα ραδίκια ανάποδα, που λένε.

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Mαρια,εσυ εχεις καθολου πονακια στο μερος της καρδιας?Εγω εχω σχεδον καθε μερα και με φοβιζουν πολυ...κι αυτη τη στιγμη εχω και φοβαμαι!

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Έχω πονάκια, που μοιάζουν πιο πολύ με τσιμπήματα ορισμένες φορές μάλιστα πολύ έντονα, στο πάνω μέρος της καρδιάς και λίγο προς το κέντρο. Κι εμένα ορισμένες φορές με τρομάζουν, άλλα τι στο καλό τόσες εξετάσεις έχω κάνει, χοληστερίνη και τέτοια δεν έχω, λες να πάθω έμφραγμα; Πάντως μην ανησυχείς, αυτοί οι πόνοι μπορεί να είναι μυική ή οτιδήποτε άλλο, δεν σημαίνει ότι προέρχονται από την καρδιά. Στον καρδιολόγο το έχεις πει; τι σου είπε για τους πόνους; Εσύ όταν μπαίνεις στην θάλασσα, σε πιάνουν έκτακτες; Εμένα με πιάνουν συνέχεια στην θάλασσα ίσως από την αλλαγή της θερμοκρασίας δεν ξέρω τι να πω πια!

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Εχω αρρυθμιες παντου...τωρα για μεσα στη θαλασσα,ναι ειχα τις πρωτες μερες των διακοπων,οχι ομως οτι τις δημιουργουσε το κρυο γιατι αν ηταν ετσι επρεπε να με πιανουν μονο οταν κρυωνω.Πολλοι ανθρωποι εχουν ψυχοσωματικα τα οποια εχουν γινει πλεον χρονια,καπως ετσι προσπαθω να το κατανοησω κι εγω αλλα οταν ολα σου παρουσιαζονται στην καρδια....εε,ενταξει....οπως εχω ξαναγραψει,δεν ειναι χερι ουτε ποδι,ειναι καρδια,οποτε δεν μπορεις να τα αγνοησεις....τωρα για το holder,μπορει να εχω σχεδον δυο χρονια απ το τελευταιο που εβαλα(δυο φορες εχω βαλει),αλλα εξετασεις οπως υπερηχο,καρδιογραφηματα,τε στ κοποσεως,εχω κανει πριν απο 3 μηνες.....και φυσικα ολα αυτα που γραφω εχουν γινει απειρες φορες εδω & 5-6 χρονια.....τι να πω...σκεφτομαι μηπως καποια φορα "παω" σαν τον ψευτη βοσκο....τελος παντων...επειδη εχω δωσει πολλα χρηματα στους γιατρους(και ακομα ειμαι νεα!!)και αυτη την περιοδο που ξεκινανε τα εξοδα για βιβλια φροντιστηριου και πααρα πολλα που εχουν να κανουν με τα παιδια & γενικα ολες τις υποχρεωσεις,σκεφτομαι οτι θα με παει τελος Σεπτεμβριου για να βαλω holder.....οποτε εχω στο μυαλο μηπως μεχρι τοτε ειναι"αργα"......αλλα τοοοσα χρονια αυτο δεν σκεφτομαι??????Με το παραμικρο(οχι οτι οι αρρυθμιες ειναι παραμικρο,αλλα γενικα με οτι μου παρουσιαζεται στην καρδια)σκεφτομαι τον καρδιολογο......

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Δεν πιστεύω πως θα πάθεις τίποτα ΡΑΝΗ αν βάλεις το χόλντερ τέλος Σεπτεμβρίου, ούτε πιστεύω ότι έχεις κάτι σοβαρό. Απλά επανάλαβε το χόλντερ για να μην ανησυχείς, γιατί ξέρω πως είναι. Εγώ έχω βάλει χόλντερ γύρω στις 7 φορές τα τελευταία 5 χρόνια και δεν πιστεύω ότι θα αντέξω δύο χρόνια όπως εσύ για να το ξανά επαναλάβω, μάλλον θα το κάνω νωρίτερα. Κι εγώ έχω χαλάσει χρήματα για αυτό το θέμα και βαρέθηκα πια με αυτήν την κατάρα, που ήταν να με βρει αυτό το πράγμα. Έχει καταντήσει ψυχωτικό όλο αυτό, αλλά δεν μπορώ να το αγνοήσω. Έχω συνεχώς το μυαλό μου στην καρδιά μου, πότε θα με πιάσουν έκτακτες, και στο παραμικρό τικ της καρδιάς, σκέφτομαι τι ήταν τώρα αυτό; Σκέφτομαι να ξεκινήσω ομοιοπαθητική αλλά αν δεν γίνει πάλι τίποτα; Θα χάσω πάλι χρόνο, χρήμα και τσάμπα ελπίδες. Πάντως δεν πιστεύω πως η καρδιά ενός ανθρώπου τον προδίδει έτσι εύκολα. Ένας στους τρεις ανθρώπους περίπου έχουν αρρυθμίες, αν ήταν έτσι το ένα τρίτο του πληθυσμού θα τα είχε "τινάξει "τώρα. Για να πάθει κάτι η καρδιά θα πρέπει να έχει σοβαρή πάθηση ή να πάθει κάποιος έμφραγμα. Θα μου πεις τώρα, αφού τα λες όλα αυτά γιατί φοβάσαι; Γιατί όσο και να μην θέλω δεν μπορώ και όλο αυτό είναι ένας φαύλος κύκλος, με πιάνουν αρρυθμίες, τις σκέφτομαι συνέχεια και όλο αυτό επαναλαμβάνετε.

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Καλη μου Μαρια,σε καταλαβαινω....παντως απορω με το holder,πως δεν το εχω βαλει & αλλες φορες...το συρταρι με τους φακελους απο καρδιολογους ειναι μπιμπα(ασε ποσα εχω κρυψει για να μην τα δει ο αντρας μου....)μιλαμε για πολλααα λεφτα!ααχχχ......το μονο σιγουρο ειναι αυτο που εγραψες,οτι εχει γινει ψυχωτικο πλεον και ενας χρονιος φαυλος κυκλος!Δεν γινεται να αγνοησεις την καρδια...ολα τα αλα μπορεις αλλα την καρδια?Βεβαια εχουμε φτασει στο σημειο να μην την αφινουμε σε ησυχια,(εγω δηλαδη!)το μυαλο μου ειναι συνεχως εκει!Και οταν εχεις δυο παιδια που πρεπει οολα να περασουν απ τα χερια σου....εχεις δηλαδη την μονιμη ανησυχια & το φοβο οτι "οπου να ναι κατι θα παθει η καρδια μου"....και εχεις να κανεις ολα τα υπολοιπα που δεν γινεται να μην δεν τα κανεις!

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Το ξέρω ΡΑΝΗ, έτσι είναι όπως τα λες. Εμένα ένας από τους φόβους μου είναι μην με πιάσουν οι αρρυθμίες και πάθω κάτι και είμαι μόνη μου μαζί με τα παιδιά μου και τι θα γίνει, γιατί εμένα είναι και πολύ μικρά. Σκέφτομαι ότι θα τρομάξουν. Μπορεί να σκέφτομαι βλακείες άλλα τι να κάνω; Δεν το θέλω. Άσε που τις τελευταίες μέρες, οι καταραμένες με έχουν τσακίσει. Πολλές φορές, χωρίς να το θέλω, πιάνω τον εαυτό μου να ζηλεύω τους άλλους ανθρώπους, που δεν έχουν αυτό το πρόβλημα και είναι ξένοιαστοι και ζουν την ζωή τους χωρίς φόβους, πάνε παντού χωρίς να σκέφτονται τίποτα. Σκέφτομαι πως και εγώ έτσι ήμουν και τώρα όλα έχουν αλλάξει.

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Και εγω Μαρια μου σκεφτομαι συχνα να μην πεσω ξαφνικα κατω(κατι παθει η καρδια)& ταραξω τα παιδια μου....μην ξεχναμε οτι εμενα ολα ξεκινησαν μετα τον θανατο του μπαμπα μου(και χωρις να ειμαι μπροστα οταν "εφυγε")...οποτε φαντασου!!

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Η σημερινή ημέρα ήταν εφιαλτική για μένα, το πρωί είχα συνεχώς αρρυθμίες, μου έρχονταν να φωνάξω, να βάλω τα κλάματα, δεν αντέχω άλλο, δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω, που να πάω, πως να το αντιμετωπίσω, ορισμένες φορές με πιάνει απόγνωση, νομίζω ότι όσο περνάει ο καιρός αρχίζει να με ρίχνει πολύ. Φοβάμαι να απομακρυνθώ από το σπίτι, φοβάμαι όταν είμαι μόνη μου, δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω πια.

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Σε νιωθω καλη μου,ειναι δραμα η κατασταση....και τωρα εκτιμαμε την ζωη χωρις αυτο το βασανο,δηλαδη πριν εμφανιστουν!Αυτες μας εχουν δημιουργησει τον εμμονικο φοβο και την συνεχη ασχολια του μυαλου με την καρδια...αυτες οι ξεπατωμενες!!!!!

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Το μεσημερι,μετα το φαγητο,ενω δεν ειχα αρρυθμια,ξαφνικα μ επιασαν δυο απανωτες δυνατες που τις ενιωσα να χτυπανε μεχρι τον λαιμο...τι φοβος μου ηρθε εκεινη τη στιγμη.....

----------


## Greca

Σας παρουσιαζονται αρρυθμιες οταν ειστε στον κυκλο σας (αναφερομαι στις γυναικες φυσικα)?

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Τουλαχιστον σ εμενα οχι,δεν εχει καμια σχεση αυτο!

----------


## sunset

> Σας παρουσιαζονται αρρυθμιες οταν ειστε στον κυκλο σας (αναφερομαι στις γυναικες φυσικα)?


Εγω ειμαι στα μισά του κύκλου και εχω τρελαθεί στις αρρυθμιες αυτη τη φορα

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Εγώ έχω πάντα αρρυθμίες, και όταν είμαι αδιάθετη και όταν δεν είμαι. Μπορούν να με πιάσουν ανά πάσα ώρα και στιγμή.

----------


## litoa

Φιλοι μου καλησπέρα!σας διαβάζω αρκετό καιρό,αλλά τώρα πήρα την απόφαση να γράψω.αντιμετώπιζε κι εγώ θέμα με έκτακτες συστολές,αυξημένος παλμούς και πονακια.για μένα όλα ξεκίνησαν πριν απο περιπου 1,5 χρονο όταν ήμουν στον τέταρτο μήνα της εγκυμοσύνης μου,η οποία ηταν πολύ δυσκολη,με αποκολλησεις και πολύ άγχος,φόβο.τελικά όλα πήγαν καλά και τώρα η Μπέμπα μου είναι 14 μηνών.φυσικά έχω κανει όλες τις εξετάσεις σε 2-3 καρδιολόγος και δεν υπάρχει κάτι παθολογικό.τώρα πως γίνεται να χτυπάει έτσι αρρυθμία η καρδιά κι εγώ αναρωτιέμαι.όλο αυτό τον καιρό έχω δοκιμάσει διάφορα,όπως ομοιοπαθητική,βελονισμό,ψυ χοθεραπεία,μικρή διάφορα είδα.εδώ κι ενα μήνα και κάτι παίρνω 1tenormin την ημερα,αν και δε θέλω,γιατί δεν άντεχα άλλο.η αλήθεια είναι οτι υπάρχει μια βελτίωση,αλλά αναρωτιέμαι για ποσο θα τα παίρνω..αυτά για αρχή,γιατί σας ζαλισα..ΡΑΝΗ και ΜΑΡΙΑ37 πραγματικα νιώθω οτι αυτά που γράφετε είναι σα να τα έχω γράψει εγώ.δε σας ξέρω κι όμως νιώθω τόσο κοντά σας..

----------


## litoa

Sorry για τα λαθάκια αλλά παιζουν κάποιες αυτόματες διορθώσεις και γράφω οτι να ναι σε κάνα δυο σημεια

----------


## hapydays

να ρωτησω κατι? ειχα παει το μαρτη τελευταια φορα σε καρδιολογο.... εκτακτες συστολες εχω απο τα 17 κ ειμαι33 ,αλλα κατι σουβλιες κ πλακωμα στο στηθος, πονους που τους καταλαβαινω αλλοτε στη πλατη κ αλλοτε στο στερνο... ειναι του αγχους? για αρρυθμιες εχω τα inderal ... μου ειπε οτι ειμαι φυσιολογικη, αλλα καπου γραφει "διαρροη εκ της μητροειδους βαλβιδας" αυτο ειναι το ιδιο με τη προπτωση? να ξαναπαω σε αλλο καρδιολογο??? εχω εντονες ενοχλησεις τελευταια κ φοβαμαι μν παθω ανακοπη....
σε παλιοτερο ελεγχο (δεν εχω γραπτως τις διαγνωσεις πια) ακομα κ στα χολντερ δεν μου αναφερανε ποτε διαρροη... υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να δημιουργηθηκε ή δεν το αξιολογησανε οπως κ ο τελευταιος καρδιολογος?

----------


## litoa

Καλησπέρα και παλι.αυτό που λες για τη διαρροή εκ της μητροειδους βαλβίδας συμβαίνει εξαιτίας της πρόσπτωσης.έχω κι εγώ,αλλά αυτό δεν το αξιολογούν,ιδίως αν η διαρροή είναι μικρή.όσο για τους πόνους κι εγώ τους έχω,όλοι λένε οτι είναι μυϊκοί και δεν προερχονται απο την καρδιά.τώρα τι να πω,κι εμένα με φοβίζουν και τώρα τελευταια πιο πολύ απο τις έκτακτες.

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Απ οτι καταλαβαινω αρκετες ειμαστε στο κλαμπ των καταραμενων....Litoa ετσι ειναι οταν διαβαζεις απο αλλους καταστασεις γνωστες σε εσενα,ειναι σαν να τα γραφεις εσυ,παρολα αυτα,εγω ακομα πιστευω(χωρις να μειωνω ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ αυτα που ζουν οι αλλοι!)οτι ειμαι ο μονος ανθρωπος που λειτουργει μια ετσι μια γιουβετσι η καρδουλα.....το βαρος στο στερνο ειναι πααααρα πολυ ενοχλητικο(το εχω σχεδον μονιμα!)αλλα μου ειχαν πει οτι δεν ειναι απ την καρδια...(αντε να το βαλω στο μυαλο μου...)αλλα τα πονακια,πως να μην σκεφτεσαι οτι δεν ειναι της καρδιας,αφου σε εκεινο το σημειο τα νιωθεις!Εχω διαβασει επισης περιπτωσεις(και καρδιολογοι μου το εχουν πει)οτι υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που ζουν χροοονια με αρρυθμιες και δεν εχουν παθει κατι,ΑΛΛΑ,δεν ξερω ποσες και καθε ποτε τις ειχαν.....ηταν αραγε καθημερινες?Και φυσικα αλλο να ακους η να διαβαζεις οτι καποιοι ειχαν αρρυθμιες και αλλο να το νιωθεις επι μονιμου βασεως ΕΣΥ ο ιδιος!Αυτες μου δημιουργησαν τον φοβο,την υποχονδρια,την αλλαγη στην ποιοτητα της ζωης μου....ολα αυτες τα ξεκινησαν....ατιμες!

----------


## hapydays

> !Αυτες μου δημιουργησαν τον φοβο,την υποχονδρια,την αλλαγη στην ποιοτητα της ζωης μου....ολα αυτες τα ξεκινησαν....ατιμες!


ακριβως ετσι!!! 
σου εχω στειλει πμ ΡΑΝΗ... θελω για αλλη μια φορα τα φωτα σου.....

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

hapydays γεια σου,δεν εχω λαβει πμ,εκτος απο αυτο πριν απο 3 μερες νομιζω οπου & σου απαντησα,σημερα δεν εχω.

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Καλώς όρισες litoa στο club και μην φοβάσαι καλή μου, δεν είσαι μόνη σου όπως καταλαβαίνεις. Μου κάνει τρομερή εντύπωση πως αρκετή άνθρωποι έχουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα με μένα. Αυτό είναι παρήγορο από την μία (γιατί είχα αρχίσει να πιστεύω ότι είμαι τρελή και ότι αυτόν τον φόβο με τις έκτακτες τον έχω μόνο εγώ και κανείς άλλος άνθρωπος στον πλανήτη), από την άλλη είναι και λυπηρό γιατί τόσος κόσμος υποφέρει από αυτό το θέμα και κανείς καρδιολόγος δεν μπορεί να δώσει μια ουσιαστική λύση και όλο αυτό μας έχει μειώσει την ποιότητα ζωής μας, ελπίζω όχι και την ποσότητα! Όταν με πιάνουν οι έκτακτες νιώθω να παραλύω, μου χαλάει η διάθεση στην στιγμή και με κυριεύει ένας τεράστιος φόβος. Δεν υπάρχει κάτι που να με τρομάζει περισσότερο από αυτές. Είναι ο κακός δράκος του παραμυθιού, τι να πω. Όσο για τα πονάκια στην καρδιά αφού έχουμε κάνει όλοι εξετάσεις και έχουμε επισκεφθεί καρδιολόγους, δεν πιστεύω ότι προέρχονται από την καρδιά. Μπορεί να είναι πολλοί οι λόγοι, άγχος, ψυχοσωματικό, έμμονη ιδέα, ακόμα και μυοσκελετικοί, οπότε αυτό δεν με τρομάζει τόσο. Όσο για αυτό που είπες happydays για την διαρροή εκ της μιτροειδούς, μπορεί να μην υπάρχει απλά ο συγκεκριμένος καρδιολόγος να το αξιολόγησε έτσι. Εγώ έχω κάνει πάρα πολλά triplex καρδιάς και ποτέ δεν μου είπαν τίποτα. Μόνο ένας καρδιολόγος μου είπε κάποια στιγμή ότι έχω οριακή πρόπτωση μιτροειδούς, όταν πήγα σε άλλον καρδιολόγο να ξανά κάνω το triplex και του το είπα, γέλαγε, μου είπε με τίποτα δεν έχω πρόπτωση. Οπότε αν στους τόσους στο είπε ένας δεν ισχύει.

----------


## litoa

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Μαρια!κι εγώ νιώθω ακριβως τα ίδια όταν με πιάνουν οι έκτακτες,ιδίως όταν είναι η μια μετα την αλλη,κάτι που ευτυχώς δε με πιάνει τόσο συχνα.εμένα τον τελευταιο καιρό με πιάνουν πιο συχνα με το που παει να με πάρει ο ύπνος και καποιες είναι πολύ δυνατές,τρανταζεται όλος ο θώρακας και αντανακλανε στα χέρια..πολύ περίεργο..τη μέρα είμαι σε γενικές γραμμές καλυτερα,ποτε έτσι ποτε αλλιως..ο καρδιολόγος μου προτείνει να δοκιμασω κάποιο ήπιο φάρμακο για αγχωδη διαταραχή/αντικαταθλιπτικά,αλλά θα πρεπει να πάω σε κάποιο ψυχίατρο για να το συνταγογραφησει..τι να πω..πραγματικα δε μπορω να καταλάβω πως μου παρουσιαστηκε αυτό το πρόβλημα μες την εγκυμοσύνη,ενω πριν ήμουν μια χαρά.να πω εδώ οτι δεν καπνιζω,δεν πινω αλκοόλ,καφέ και παντα γυμναζομουν κ έτρωγαν σωστα..τι να πει κανεις..παρουσιάστηκαν σε καμια αλλη κοπελα οι έκτακτες στην εγκυμοσύνη;

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Εμένα μου παρουσιάστηκαν 10 μήνες μετά την πρώτη μου εγκυμοσύνη και από τότε είναι καθημερινές. Στην δεύτερη εγκυμοσύνη μου αμέσως μόλις γέννησα, τις πρώτες μέρες είχα τρελαθεί στις έκτακτες. Σκέφτομαι ότι μπορεί να έχει κάποια σχέση με την εγκυμοσύνη. Ίσως υπάρχει προδιάθεση και με την εγκυμοσύνη επιδεινώνετε. Ας μας πει και κάποια άλλη κοπέλα που έχει γεννήσει την γνώμη της πάνω σε αυτό. Όσο αφορά τα αντικαταθλιπτικά έχω ακούσει ότι βοηθάνε, αλλά δεν ξέρω, μπορεί να γίνουν εξάρτηση, είναι λίγο δίκοπο μαχαίρι. Αφού παίρνεις τα τενορμίν δεν σε έχουν βοηθήσει; Γιατί να ξεκινήσεις αντικαταθλιπτικά; Έχεις βάλει χόλντερ, πόσες έχεις περίπου την ημέρα;

----------


## litoa

Ναι Μαρια τα tenormin μ'εχουν βοηθήσει,αλλά κυρίως στο θέμα των αυξημένων παλμών και λιγοτερο στις έκτακτες,ιδίως σ'αυτες κατα τον ύπνο που ανέφεραν και πιο πανω.τώρα όσον αφορα τα αντικαταθλιπτικά ουτε κι εγώ θέλω να πάρω,αλλά δε ξέρω πια τι άλλο να κάνω.έχω σκεφτεί για ρεφλεξολογία,αλλα τοσα έχω δοκιμάσει,σιγά μην κανει αυτό τίποτα..τεσπα η ελπίδα πεθαίνει τελευταια..χολτερ έχω βάλει τρεις φορες μέχρι στιγμής,τη μια είχα 4 κοιλιακές,τη δεύτερη 9 υπερκοιλιακές και την τριτη 15 υπερκοιλιακές.το θέμα είναι οτι οταν έχω το χολτερ κάνω λιγότερες απ'οτι συνήθως και δεν έχουν καταγραφεί και αυτές οι έντονες του ύπνου.πάντως κι εμένα μου κανει εντύπωση που δεν υπάρχει μια λύση γι'αυτο το θέμα,ενω υπαρχουν για πιο σοβαρά καρδιολογικά προβλήματα..ας ελπισουμε οτι κάποια στιγμη κάτι θα βρεθεί..πάντως αυτή η επικοινωνία είναι αρκετά"θεραπευτική"..!

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Γεια σας κοριτσια.Εμενα δεν μου εμφανιστηκαν στις εγκυμοσυνες(και ας ειχα προβλημα μεγαλο στη δευτερη).Μου εμφανιστηκαν 3 χρονια μετα την γεννηση του δευτερου παιδιου μου το οποιο με ξεκανε τελειως στην αυπνια.....ειχα να κοιμηθω 3 χρονια για βραδυ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Δεν ειχε τιποτα παθολογικο,ομως ξυπναγε και η γκρινιαζε η σπαραζε στο κλαμα...οποτε εκει που εχεις κοιμηθει πεταγεσαι πανω με τρελη ταχυκαρδια για τοσα χρονια!ααχχχ.....τελος παντων,το θεμα ειναι οτι μου εχουν αλλαξει την ζωη μου τοσα χρονια και επειδη ειναι τρομερα ενοχλητικες αλλα και επειδη αυτες ξεκινησαν τον τρομερο(ειναι κατι σαν τερας!)φοβο για τον θανατο,που ολα αυτα δεν τα ειχα....

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Ξεχασα να γραψω οτι δεν εχεις(litoa)σχεδον τιποτα σε σχεση με τις παααρα πολλες δικιες μου!Δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως ποσες εδειξε το χολντερ ομως...τελος παντων,πριν απο λιγο,χωρις να εχουν εμφανιστει αυτες,ξαφνικα ενιωσα την καρδια μου να σταματαει για 2 δεπτερολεπτα και να ξαναξεκιναει,το ενιωσα μεχρι το λαιμο....φοβηθηκα!Αλλες φορες τις νιωθω αλλιως,χτυπανε με δυνατα "ντουπ",χανουν χτυπο,δυνατα ομως και αλλες ετσι οπως εγραψα πριν,ξαφνικα σταματαει ο χτυπος για λιγο και ξεκιναει,αλλα μαλακα....τι βασανοοοοο!!!!!!!Οσο για φαρμακα,οπως εχω ξαναγραψει(πως να μην το εχω ξαναγραψει,αν κοιταξει κανεις ημερομηνια εγγραφης μου καο αριθμο μηνυματων....)εχω παρει κατα καιρους διαφορα για αρρυθμιες και ταχυπαλμιες...λιγα πραγματα εκαναν....οσο για τα ηρεμιστικα,κι εμενα μου ειχαν πει να παρω αλλα απ την στιγμη που ειμαι πολυ αρνητικη σ αυτο το θεμα,ο γιατρος μου ειπε οτι καλυτερα οχι....παντως δεν εχω ακουσει οτι τις εξαφανιζουν!

----------


## litoa

ΡΑΝΗ κι εμένα έχουν διαφορετική μορφή,καποιες φορες νιώθω αυτό το καταραμένο κενό,αλλες δυνατό γκνουπ κι αλλες μέχρι το λαιμό.κι εμένα απο τοτε που μου εμφανίστηκαν μου έφεραν όλες αυτές τις άσχημες σκέψεις,οτι δε θα δω τη Μπέμπα να μεγαλώνει και τα σχετικα..τι να λέμε,άσχημο συναίσθημα..ευτυχώς έχω πολύ στήριξη απο οικογένεια,φιλους,αλλά τι να κανουν κι αυτοι,αν δεν το'χεις νιώσει πραγματικα δε μπορείς να καταλάβεις και λογικό..

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Είναι αξιοσημείωτο, ότι όλοι νιώθουμε ακριβώς τα ίδια πράγματα, τους ίδιους φόβους και τις ίδιες ανησυχίες με αυτό το θέμα. Κι εγώ φοβάμαι ότι δεν θα δω τα παιδιά μου να μεγαλώνουν, ότι έτσι άρρυθμα που χτυπάει η καρδιά μου ορισμένες φορές, κάποια στιγμή θα πάθω ανακοπή και ότι δεν μπορεί να είναι τόσο ακίνδυνες αυτές οι έκτακτες. Πάντως και εμένα ΡΑΝΗ, τις αρρυθμίες τις νιώθω με διαφορετικό τρόπο κατά την διάρκεια της ημέρας. Άλλες φορές είναι πολύ δυνατές που νομίζω ότι η καρδιά θα βγει από το στήθος μου και αυτό είναι που με τρομάζει πολύ, άλλες φορές είναι πιο "μαλακές", άλλες φορές νιώθω πρώτα το γκτούπ και μετά το κενό και άλλες φορές νιώθω πρώτα το κενό και μετά ένα μεγάλο γκτούπ. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι σε στιγμές απόγνωσης έχω σκεφθεί και εγώ τα ηρεμιστικά, γιατί σε άλλους τους έχουν βοηθήσει, άλλα δεν θέλω να μπω σε αυτό το "τρυπάκι", άλλωστε είμαστε ακόμα αρκετά νέες για να ξεκινήσουμε τα ηρεμιστικά. Πάντως litoa γιατί δεν δοκιμάζεις να πάρεις βαλεριάνα; Εμένα μου τις έχει ελαττώσει και με έχει βοηθήσει. Πριν ξεκινήσω να την παίρνω είχα συνέχεια έκτακτες, όλη την ώρα.

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Εχω απο εχθες κατι τσιμπηματα στη δεξια μερια(οχι δηλδη της καρδιας),πανω ακριβως απ το στηθος,που μια πανε μια ερχονται....τι να ειναι σ αυτο το σημειο???

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Πάντως καρδιά δεν είναι, μην ανησυχείς. Η καρδιά είναι αριστερά και στο κέντρο και το έμφραγμα έχει πολύ έντονους πόνους. Από έκτακτες πώς πηγαίνεις, έχεις καθόλου; Εγώ έχω και φοβάμαι.

----------


## litoa

ΜΑΡΙΑ,ευχαριστώ για την πρόταση.η αλήθεια είναι οτι έχω δοκιμάσει ενα μείγμα βαλεριανας και κράταιγου λίγο πριν ξεκίνησω τα tenormin,αλλά τα σταμάτησα,γιατί ήθελα να δω ποια θα είναι η επιδραση των tenormin και μονο.πάντως σκέφτομαι να ξεκίνησω βαλεριάνα το βράδυ,μήπως με βοηθήσει στις έκτακτες του ύπνου.εγώ έχω βαλεριάνα σε βάμμα και βάζω σταγόνες σε νερό.εσύ Μαρια την εχεις σε αλλη μορφή;όσο για τα πινάκια καλά κρατούν και δεξια και αριστερά..υπομονή σε ολους μας..αναρωτιέμαι τι να κανουν οι παλαιότεροι του φόρουμ.ελπίζω να είναι όλοι καλά..

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Μαρια,υπαρχουν καποιες στιγμες που δεν εχω αρρυθμια,αλλα υπαρχουν και χρονικα διαστηματα που θελω να ουρλιαξω και να πω ΕΛΕΟΣ ΠΙΑ!!!!Αυτο με τα τσιμπηματα & εγω θελω να πιστευω οτι ειναι νευρακια που τσιτωνουν.....τι να πω....βαλεριανα ειχα παρει & εγω γιατι ειχα εντονη νευρικοτητα,σαν να τρεμει το σωμα μου & η βαλεριανα με βοηθησε αλλα οχι στις αρρυθμιες...πιστευω οτι αυτες δεν τις κανει καλα τιποτα....δυστυχως!

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ βαλεριάνα σε κάψουλες. Πιστεύω ότι είναι καλύτερη σε τέτοια μορφή. litoa, αν θέλεις να πάρεις κάψουλες, πρέπει να βρεις μια καλή εταιρία, γιατί παίζει ρόλο και η ποιότητα της βαλεριάνας, αλλά και πόσα mg βαλεριάνα περιέχει η κάθε κάψουλα. Πάντως, ο παθολόγος που μου είχε προτείνει την βαλεριάνα, μου είχε πει (και έχει δίκιο σε αυτό) ότι με την βαλεριάνα δεν βλέπεις αποτέλεσμα αμέσως, δεν είναι όπως τα ηρεμιστικά, αλλά η δράση της σε πιάνει με την πάροδο του χρόνου, σιγά σιγά, όταν ο οργανισμός θα έχει κάποια επίπεδα της ουσίας.

----------


## hapydays

παιδια εγω valman χρησιμοποιω που κ που στα πολλα ζορια! μπορεις κ να οδηγησεις κ ολα! τελευταια φορα πηρα σε ταξιδι 4 ωρων που με τις κρισεις πανικου το εκανα 7!!! εφτασα στα ορια μου βεβαια!!! μπορω να πω οτι με βοηθουσαν αρκετα!!! εχω κανα δυο χρονια να παρω βεβαια... αλλα τωρα που τα θυμηθηκα....

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Κι εγώ στην αρχή με τα valman ξεκίνησα, αλλά κάποια στιγμή ήθελα κάτι ποιο δυνατό και έτσι άλλαξα εταιρεία, που είχε βαλεριάνα με περισσότερα mg. Εγώ δεν την έχω σταματήσει καθόλου, την χρησιμοποιώ συνέχεια. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι καλό ή κακό, άλλα φοβάμαι να την σταματήσω, μήπως μου αυξηθούν πάλι οι έκτακτες.

----------


## Geor-Gina

Γεια σας παιδιά μόλις έγινα μέλος. Εχω και εγώ ταχυκαρδίες πολλές φορές μαζί με αρρυθμία. Το νορμάλ bpm για εμένα είναι 90-110 οπότε αρκετές φορές αν αγχωθώ ανεβαίνει και 120. Πριν 4 χρόνια ανέβηκε στο 180 και το είχα 5 μέρες χωρίς να πάω στο γιατρό και κατέληξα 10 μέρες στην εντατική με κολπική μαρμαρυγή. Με πέρασαν από κόσκινο να βρούνε παθολογική αιτία αλλά δεν υπήρχε τίποτα, είμαι σε πολλή καλή φυσική κατάσταση, γυμνάζομαι κλπ. Όπως καταλαβαίνετε η ρίζα του κακού για άλλη μια φορά ήταν το άγχος. Η γυμναστική βοηθάει απίστευτα και σας παρακαλώ να την βάλετε στη ζωή σας είτε λίγο είτε πολύ. θα ήμουν πολλή χειρότερα χωρίς αυτή. Αν δε γυμνάζεστε αρχίστε τώρα, διαλέξτε κάτι που σας αρέσει και ξεκινήστε σιγά σιγά, θα κερδίσετε πολλά στο τέλος. Σας το λέω με πολλή αγάπη.

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Geor-Gina γεια σου!Πραγματικα,ηταν πολλοι οι παλμοι σου....δηλαδη η μαρμαρυγη δημιουργειται απ την ταχυκαρδια?Καλα,εσενα για 5 μερες σου δημιουργειθηκε?Εμενα μου εχουν πει οι γιατροι οτι με τα χρονια δημιουργειται.Οσο για τον αθλητισμο,εχεις χιλια δικια!Εγω με το που ξεκινανε τα σχολεια και τα απογευματα αφηνω τα παιδια στα φροντιστηρια και στις δραστηριοτητες,ξεκιναω το περπατημα,2μιση χιλιομετρα καθε μερα,βρεξει χιονισει.Μου κανει καλο καταρχην στο μυαλο και μετα πιστευω οτι βοηθαει και στο σωμα.

----------


## manos32

Γειά σας κι απο μένα!Ακριβώς τα ίδια και γω,παλαιότερα (απο τα 17 θυμάμαι) ξεκίνησε ο γολγοθάς με τις έκτακτες,αλλά ήταν μία σήμερα,μία μεθαύριο και δε μ ενδιέφερε..Πριν κανα χρόνο όμως ένα βράδυ μου ήρθε ταχυπαλμία μαζί με συνεχόμενες έκτακτες και φοβήθηκα πάρα πολύ..Σ ένα χρόνο μ έχει πιάσει 2 φορές αυτό το πράγμα..Εκανα 3 καδιογραφήματα,υπέρηχο καρδιάς,εξετάσεις αίματος και θυροειδή και είναι εντάξει..Οπου να ναι θα πάω και για χόλτερ να δώ..Μακάρι να είναι απ την αγχώδη διαταραχή που έχω και να μην εχω κάτι σοβαρό στην καρδιά..Εχει τύχει κι όταν περπατάω να κάνω έκτακτες η οταν σκυβω να πιάσω κάτι που έπεσε..Τι βάσανο ρε παιδιά..

----------


## manos32

Ξέχασα να γράψω οτι το χειρότερο είναι οτι ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ δεν ξεκολλάει απο κεί,ακόμα κι όταν ξεχαστω και περνάω καλά ,έρχεται η σκέψη " μα καλά,που είναι οι αρρυθμίες μου,λές να έρθουν το βράδυ?"
Και πολλές φορές με πιάνω να εχω το δάχτυλο στον καρπό και να μετράω τους παλμούς μου!!Σε ήρεμες φάσεις εχω και 53-55 σφύξεις και καθόλου έκτακτες και νιώθω μια χαρά..Οταν αρχίζει ομως το πανηγύρι...Με παίρνει απο κάτω..

----------


## Greg83

Γειας σας παιδια εδω κ παλι δυστυχως..Ειχα ψιλοηρεμησει για ενα 2μηνο εκανα 1-2 εκτακτες την ημερα κ ημουν ευτυχης,μεχρι πριν μερικες ημερες οπου επεστρεψαν οι αχωνευτες κ ξανα παλι τα ιδια.Προσπαθω να καταλαβω πως λειτουργουν οι ατιμες αλλα ματαια..ακομη κ οταν ελλατωθηκαν σημαντικα ελεγα τι συμβαινει και ηρεμησαν τοσο;;Απλως δεν συνεβαιναν..

----------


## manos32

το αγχος επιβαρύνει πολύ..

----------


## Greg83

Το ξερω φιλαρακι αυτο ευθυνεται αλλα εχει φωλιασει για τα καλα μεσα μας!!

----------


## manos32

Δεν περίμενα οτι τόσος κόσμος ταλαιπωρείται απο τέτοια θέματα! Εχω πάθει πλάκα..

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Εγώ γυμνάζομαι εντατικά, πηγαίνω τρεις φορές την βδομάδα γυμναστήριο και όποτε μου δοθεί η ευκαιρία, έχω και ένα ποδήλατο και κάνω την βόλτα μου και με αυτό. Έχω ρωτήσει σε καρδιολόγο αν μπορώ να γυμνάζομαι, επειδή έχω τις έκτακτες και μου έχει πει πως μπορώ. Όμως πολλές φορές στο γυμναστήριο, την ώρα που κάνω όργανα, χωρίς να έχω ιδιαίτερα αυξημένους παλμούς, με πιάνουν συνεχόμενες έκτακτες, που με τρομάζουν πάρα πολύ, σε σημείο που σταματάω την γυμναστική. Επίσης και όταν κάνω ποδήλατο με πιάνουν πάλι οι έκτακτες. Νιώθω ότι όταν ζορίζομαι σωματικά, ότι με πιάνουν και δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω. Κάποιος από εσάς που γυμνάζεται το παθαίνει την ώρα που αθλείται; Σκέφτομαι μήπως με την γυμναστική κάνω περισσότερο κακό παρά καλό, δεν ξέρω, μήπως πάθω τίποτα. Επίσης και εγώ όπως ανέφερε και ο manos32 με πιάνουν έκτακτες όταν σκύβω να πάρω κάτι ή όταν κάθομαι απότομα στον καναπέ ακόμα και όταν αναπνέω βαθιά. Πάντως δεν γίνεται να μην έχεις άγχος, είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικό. Πρέπει να είσαι γκουρού σε κατάσταση νιρβάνα για να μην έχεις καθόλου άγχος. Όλοι οι άνθρωποι έχουν άγχος, άλλα δεν τους πιάνει όλους αρρυθμία.

----------


## manos32

Οταν πήγαινα γυμναστήριο μ έπιαναν και μένα σε καμμιά απότομη ανάσα στην προσπάθεια,η μετά την ένταση,και τρόμαζα πολύ..Είχα νιώσει και τράνταγμα καλό κανα 2 φορές..Το "γκντουπ"το δυνατό,και τα είδα ολα απο το φόβο..και στη σχολη χορού το ιδιο σε περίεργα σκυψίματα και εντονες κινήσεις..τι να πώ..Θέλω να φύγουν αυτά οπωσδήποτε δεν τη παλεύω..

----------


## panos69

http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sho...l=1#post472821

----------


## litoa

Παιδιά γεια σας!κι εγώ γυμναζομαι,αλλά όχι όπως παλιότερα που το εκανα σχεδόν καθημερινά.τώρα 2-3φορες την εβδομαδα και πιο ήπια προγράμματα(γιόγκα,πιλατες )στο σπίτι με dvd και φυσικά περπάτημα.δεν ξέρω φοβάμαι να πιεστω πιο πολύ..αυτό για το σκύψιμο και τις απότομες κινήσεις μου συμβαίνει κι εμένα.κοιτά να δεις και νόμιζα οτι μονο εγώ το παθαινω..Greg 83 κι εγώ δεν μπορω να καταλάβω με τίποτα πως λειτουργουν,αλλά εδώ οι καρδιολογοι δε μπορούν να πουν κάτι στάνταρ..Μαρια βρήκα μια εταιρία που έχει κάψουλες Βαλεριανας 500 mg.εσύ εχεις με παραπανω;

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Εμένα, αυτές που παίρνω τώρα είναι 300mg, και παίρνω μία την ημέρα. Θα σου έλεγα να μην πάρεις κι εσύ με περισσότερα mg. Ρίξε μια ματιά και στην solgar. Είναι καλές.

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

panos69, διάβασα αυτά που έχεις γράψει με πολύ ενδιαφέρον. Μπράβο σου που κατάφερες να το ξεπεράσεις. Τώρα δεν έχεις καθόλου έκτακτες; Όταν προπονείσαι σε πιάνουν ή όχι;

----------


## manos32

Ο Νίκος που πρωτοάνοιξε το θέμα ξεμπέρδεψε μ αυτές??Τότε υπάρχει για όλους μας ελπίδα να ηρεμίσουμε απ αυτό το αίσχος..

----------


## manos32

Το απόγευμα,έβγαλα το σκύλο σ ένα πάρκο με πολύ κόσμο και άλλα σκυλιά,και είδα ανθρωπους να τρέχουνε,να παίζουνε με τα σκυλιά ξένοιαστοι και να γελάνε δυνατά,και εγώ πάλι όταν έπαιζα με το σκύλο πήγα να του πετάξω το μπαλάκι δυνατά και πάλι αυτό το γκντουπ το δυνατό,μαζί με κενό κιόλας,ώπα λέω τελειώσαμε εδώ..Και στο καπάκι 2-3 μετά που μου έριξαν την ψυχολογία στο μηδές..Ολοι μια χαρά τριγύρω μου και γω να νιώθω τόσο άσχημα,και τοσο μόνος..

----------


## manos32

Το απόγευμα,έβγαλα το σκύλο σ ένα πάρκο με πολύ κόσμο και άλλα σκυλιά,και είδα ανθρωπους να τρέχουνε,να παίζουνε με τα σκυλιά ξένοιαστοι και να γελάνε δυνατά,και εγώ πάλι όταν έπαιζα με το σκύλο πήγα να του πετάξω το μπαλάκι δυνατά και πάλι αυτό το γκντουπ το δυνατό,μαζί με κενό κιόλας,ώπα λέω τελειώσαμε εδώ..Και στο καπάκι 2-3 μετά που μου έριξαν την ψυχολογία στο μηδέν..Ολοι μια χαρά τριγύρω μου και γω να νιώθω τόσο άσχημα,και τοσο μόνος..

----------


## Greg83

Εγω παιζω ποδοσφαιρο κ προπονουμαι 3-4 φορες την βδομαδα.Δεν θα με κανουν να σταματησω το τρεξιμο αυτες οι βρωμες!!Το αλλο που δεν μπορω να κατανοησω ειναι πως ειναι δυνατον μονο την ημερα να εχω και οταν ειναι να πεσω για υπνο ηρεμουν ως δια μαγειας.Οτι να 'ναι...Παλι καλα γιατι αν ειχα και στον υπνο θα μου σαλευε εντελως.Στον 1 χρονο που της εχω 1-2 φορες της εχω νιωσει την ωρα που κοιμαμαι,ευτυχως μηδαμινες φορες.Κουραγιο και υπομονη παιδια,να ελπιζετε αυτο μας εχει μεινει!!

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Καλημέρα σε όλους, ελπίζω να είστε καλά. Δεν υπάρχει λόγος manos32 να αισθάνεσαι μόνος σου, γιατί όπως βλέπεις υπάρχουν πολλοί άλλοι με το ίδιο πρόβλημα που έχεις εσύ. Κι εγώ κάποιες φορές έτσι αισθάνομαι και ζηλεύω τους άλλους ανθρώπους που είναι ξένοιαστοι, άλλα μετά σκέφτομαι ότι αυτούς που βλέπεις στο δρόμο και γελάνε και είναι ξένοιαστοι δεν ξέρεις τι προβλήματα μπορεί να αντιμετωπίζουν και αυτοί, άλλα η ζωή συνεχίζετε, δεν μπορούμε να το βάλουμε κάτω. Όσον αφορά για τον ύπνο, πιστεύω ότι και την ώρα που κοιμόμαστε μπορεί να μας πιάνουν απλά δεν τις καταλαβαίνουμε.

----------


## panos69

> panos69, διάβασα αυτά που έχεις γράψει με πολύ ενδιαφέρον. Μπράβο σου που κατάφερες να το ξεπεράσεις. Τώρα δεν έχεις καθόλου έκτακτες; Όταν προπονείσαι σε πιάνουν ή όχι;


Μαρία,απλά κατάλαβα ότι πάντα είχα έκτακτες απλά ήταν πολύ αραιές και δεν τους είχα δώσει σημασία.Εκείνη την περίοδο της κρίσης είχα άπειρες και ήταν τρομακτικά έντονες,σαν ένας σεισμός εσωτερικός από την υπερβολική έκκριση αδρεναλίνης όπως έμαθα αργότερα.Τώρα καταλαβαίνω κάποιες πολύ αμυδρά αλλά όχι παραπάνω από 4-5/εβδομάδα και όταν ασκούμαι δεν έχω καμία και μάλιστα την ημέρα μετά την άσκηση είμαι εντελώς ήρεμος.Μπορώ να σου πω ότι παρουσιάζονται κάποιες όταν 2-3 ημέρς δεν έχω βγει για προπόνηση.Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα

----------


## litoa

Kαλησπερα κι απο μένα!Μαρια με καλύψες πλήρως σ'αυτα που γραφεις.μόλις διάβασα αυτά που εγραψε ο manos 32 ήθελα να πω ακριβως τα ίδια πραγματα..κι εγώ το κάνω αυτό όταν βλέπω άλλο κοσμο εξω,αλλά πραγματικα δε μπορούμε να ξέρουμε τι μπορεί να αντιμετωπίζει ο καθένας.κι εσάς αν σας έβλεπα εξω,δε θα μπορουσα να υποψιαστω τι τράβατε..Μαρια μάλλον στη solgar θα καταληξω.καλη δυναμη σε ολους μας!!

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Τις solgar εχω & εγω,εχω ακουσει οτι ειναι οι καλυτερες.Απ την στιγμη που ηρθαν στη ζωη μου οι εκτακτες(δεν ξερω για εσας)πιστευω οτι αλλαξε οοολη μου η ζωη!Αλλο να στο λενε & αλλο να το ζεις....ειναι πλεον εκτος απο ενοχλητικες,ενας φαυλος κυκλος γιατι το μυαλο ασχολειται με τη λειτουργια της καρδιας οποτε εχει γινει ψυχωση....εχω διαβασει επισης οτι ο φοβος για το συγκεκριμενο σημειο(καρδια) λεγεται νευρωση καρδιας,δηλαδη χωρις καποια παθολογικη ασθενεια της καρδιας,υπαρχουν πολλες ενοχλησεις(ταχυπαλμια,πονο ι κτλ)στο οργανο αυτο.

----------


## tzef

Γεια σας παιδια,εγω γενικα εχω ταχυκαρδιες αλλα πιστευω απο το πολυ αγχος.Το καλοκαιρι μαλιστα δεν ειχα ξανανοιωσει αυτο που μου συνεβει,ενοιωθα πραγματικα οτι θα φυγει η καρδια μου,κρατησε περιπου 1 λεπτο.μετα ηπια ενα λεξοτανιλ και ηρεμισα γιατι αρχισα να τρεμω απο φοβο.Γενικα εδω και καποιους μηνες με εχουν πιασει διαφοροι φοβοι και απο τοτε εχω πιο εντονες ταχυκαρδιες.

Για τα προιοντα τις solgar πιο απο ολα λετε ;εγω ειδα αυτο http://www.healthyme.gr/el/products/1110-5-htp
να είναι καλο άραγε;

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Εγώ παίρνω το σκεύασμα της solgar που περιέχει σκέτη βαλεριάνα και μάλιστα το απλό, γιατί στα ίδια mg βγάζει και την πιο ενισχυμένη (extract). Αυτό το σκεύασμα που αναφέρεις tzef, δεν ξέρω, περιέχει πολλά μέσα και αναφέρει ότι κάνει για πολλά θέματα μαζί. Αυτό για την νεύρωση της καρδιάς το έχω διαβάσει κι εγώ, μάλιστα έχω διαβάσει ότι χρήζει ψυχιατρικής παρακολούθησης και με αντικαταθλιπτική αγωγή, γιατί ο ασθενής έχει συνέχεια το μυαλό του στους χτύπους της καρδιάς του και στην λειτουργία της . Το θέμα είναι όμως ότι πρώτα μας ήλθαν οι έκτακτες και μετά αρχίσαμε να σκεφτόμαστε την καρδιά μας. Ενώ στην νεύρωση, από μόνος σου αποκτάς αυτό το κόλλημα με την καρδιά.

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Συμφωνω Μαρια οτι πρωτα μας παρουσιαστηκαν οι αρρυθμιες & ειχαν σαν αποτελεσμα τον καθημερινο φοβο μηπως παθει κατι η καρδια αλλα αυτο εχει πλεον γινει ενα ειδος νευρωσης γιατι η διαρκης ενασχοληση με τη λειτουργια της καρδιας μπορει να ειναι και η αιτια που δεν φευγουν οι (καταραμενες)εκτακτες.

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Πάντως εμένα τις περισσότερες φορές με πιάνουν όταν δεν τις σκέφτομαι. Εκεί που είμαι χαλαρή ή είμαι έξω με παρέα και περνάω καλά, τσουπ με πιάνουν εκεί που δεν το σκέφτομαι. Αφού δεν το σκέφτομαι εκείνη την στιγμή, γιατί με πιάνουν;

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Μαρια,σιγουρα γινεται αυτο,δηλαδη να μας πιανουν ΚΑΙ οταν δεν τις σκεφτομαστε,απλα αυτες μας φοβιζουν(γιατι αν δεν μας φοβιζαν ουτε καθε λιγο και λιγακι γι αυτες θα γραφαμε,ουτε θα καναμε συνεχεια εξετασεις και ουτε θα τους διναμε σημασια!),οποτε αυτο εννοω,οτι πλεον εχει γινει σαν εμμονη,απολυτα δικιολογημενα κατα την αποψη μου,διοτι μας φοβισαν πολυ απ την αρχη γιατι οπως εχω ξαναγραψει δεν ειναι χερι η ποδι,ειναι καρδια!

----------


## Greg83

Πως να μην γινει εμμονη ρε παιδια απο την στιγμη που τρανταζεται ο θωρακας απο τα γκντουπ..δν γινεται να μην δινουμε σημασια απλα δν γινεται!!Δν ξερω που θα βγαλει τον καθενα μας ολη αυτη η δυσαρεστη κατασταση,το μονο που θα πω ειναι οτι ολοι μας ειμαστε ΗΡΩΕΣ τιποτα αλλο...

----------


## litoa

Εγω ευελπιστώ και θέλω να πιστευω οτι κάποια στιγμη(ελπίζω σύντομα)θα μας περάσουν η έστω θα μειωθούν.δε γίνεται να ζει κανεις συνεχώς μ'αυτο το φόβο..πάντως όταν σου έρχονται σε φαση ηρεμίας η που περνάς καλά είναι ο,τι χειροτερο,γιατί λες "γιατί και τώρα;"η σ'εμενα που έρχονται και στον ύπνο,μόλις παει να ηρεμήσει ο οργανισμός..μυστήριο πράγμα..έχω βελτιωθεί με τα tenormin,αλλά για ποσο να τα παίρνω κι αυτά;;τεσπα θα δουμε τι θα πει και ο γιατρός..καλη συνέχεια!

----------


## manos32

Σήμερα μου είπε ένας πολύ καλός γιατρός (ειδικός παθολόγος βέβαια,αλλά με μεγάλη καριέρα) το εξής - Το 60-80% που τρέχουν στον καρδιολόγο έχουν αγχος..Απ αυτούς ζουν οι καρδιολόγοι κάνοντας συμπτωματική θεραπεία( και καλά κάνουν) ενώ όλα αυτά τα ψυχοσωματικά μπορούν να λυθούν στην ρίζα τους με εναν ΚΑΛΟ ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟ-ΨΥΧΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΥΤΗ..Ο οργανισμός του ανθρώπου στην κακή καθημερινότητα μου είπε,εκκρίνει κατεχολαμίνες,επινεφρίνη,κ ορτιζόλη,αδρεναλίνη, που φυσιολογικά αυτές οι ορμόνες φυσιολογικά παραγονται για να σωσουν τον άνθρωπο απο μεγάλους κινδύνους οπως επίθεση αγριου ζώου!!!Δυστυχώς δεν εχει δευτερο στόμα ο εγκέφαλος να μας πει-φίλε δεν την παλεύω,κάνε κάτι!! και προσπαθεί με τους αμυντικούς του μηχανισμούς να μας προφυλάξει..

----------


## manos32

πολύ καλός άνθρωπος,να ναι καλά,απάντησε σ όλες τις ερωτήσεις μου,και τον ζάλισα κανονικά...

----------


## Greg83

Πολυ σωστη η προσεγγιση του γιατρου ετσι ειναι..αλλα κ ο ψυχιατρος θα σε φορτωσει με φαρμακα..Μονοι μας πρεπει να βρουμε την λυση για ποιο λογο παθαινουμε αυτο το πραγμα το ξερω ειναι πολυπλοκο αλλα μονο εμεις πρεπει να γινουμε οι γιατροι του εαυτου μας..Κ αυτα τα λεω για να τ'ακουσω κ εγω!!!

----------


## manos32

Ρε παιδιά σήμερα τι να πώ πραγματικά,σήμερα ημουν μια χαρά το πρωί,και λέω μια χαρά θα πάμε,πήγα για καφεδάκι και οπως πήγα να γελάσω μ ένα φίλο που ελεγε τα δικά του,ενα δυνατό διπλό "γκντουπ" μαζί με τράνταγμα του θώρακα..Αποτέλεσμα μου κόπηκε το γέλιο,τα παιξα,ο φίλος με ρώτησε =τι έπαθες ρε μαλάκα? πας καλά?γελάς και σοβαρεύεις στα καπάκια? και φυσικά ήθελα να φύγω απο κει και να ερθω σπίτι..Απο τότε οταν ξαπλώνω η παίρνω βαθιές ανάσες εχω πάλι έκτακτες...Οτι να ναι δηλαδή,δε πα να γ....ουν θα με τρελάνουν?ούτε για καφέ δε θα βγαίνω?

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Μπορεί να σε έπιασαν οι έκτακτες Μάνο, επειδή ήπιες καφέ και μπορεί να σε πείραξε. Η καφεΐνη επηρεάζει πολύ τις αρρυθμίες και όσοι έχουν προδιάθεση για αρρυθμίες σίγουρα επηρεάζονται από την καφεΐνη.

----------


## litoa

Παιδιά καλησπέρα!ελπίζω να είστε όλοι καλά και με όσο το δυνατό λιγότερες αρρυθμίες..ήθελα να ρωτησω,έχει ψάξει ποτε κανεις το θέμα του ablation(κατάλυση);εγώ μες το καλοκαίρι το συζήτησαν μ'εναν νοσοκομειακό γιατρό που θεωρειται απ'τους καλύτερους σ'αυτον τον τομέα και μου είπε οτι για ablation βάζουν κοσμο που έχει καταγεγραμμένες 4.500 έκτακτες και πανω μέσα σ'ενα 24ωρο.μου είχε καρφωθει η ιδέα να εκανα κάτι τετοιο,αν και ενέχει κάποιους κινδύνους,μπας και ξενοιαζα,αλλά μου λέει η περιπτωση σου δεν είναι σε καμια περιπτωση για κατάλυση.αυτά,ήθελα απλα να μάθω αν το'χει ψάξει και κανεις άλλος και τι του ειπαν.keep on fighting!!!

----------


## manos32

Το ablation απ οσο ξέρω είναι για να καταστρέφει κάποια παραπληρωματικά δεμάτια στο ηλεκτρικό σύστημα τις καρδιάς που την διεγείρουν αυτόματα,και ξεκινάνε συνήθως υπερκοιλιακές ταχυκαρδίες,και κάποιες αρρυθμίες..Γίνεται καταστροφή των δεματίων με υψησυχνο ρεύμα,απ όσο ξέρω δεν είναι για τις αθώες εκτακτες συστολές..

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Καλημέρα παιδιά σε όλους. Όσον αφορά το ablation που ανέφερες litoa, εγώ το έχω ψάξει αρκετά, τόσο στο ίντερνετ, άλλα έχω πάει και σε αρρυθμιολόγο στο Ωνάσειο, στον Θεοδωράκη που θεωρείται από τους καλύτερους. Αυτό που σου είπε ο γιατρός, που συζήτησες έχει δίκιο. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι από 4500 έκτακτες και πάνω, πάντως πρέπει να έχεις αρκετές χιλιάδες έκτακτες το 24ωρο για να σου κάνουν κατάλυση, δηλαδή πρέπει να έχεις όλη την ώρα. Βέβαια κατάλυση γίνεται και σε άλλες περιπτώσεις, όπως κολπική μαρμαρυγή, παραπληρωματικά δεμάτια κ.α. Όταν εγώ πήγα στον Θεοδωράκη, μόνο που δεν γέλαγε. Μου έκανε καρδιογράφημα και εκείνη την ώρα δεν είχα καμία. Του έδειξα το χόλντερ που είχα βάλει και μου είπε πήγαινε κοριτσάκι μου σπίτι σου δεν έχεις τίποτα. Δεν καταλαβαίνουν όμως ότι και 50 και 100 να έχεις την ήμερα είναι πάρα πολύ ενοχλητικό και δεν σε αφήνει να ζήσεις, γιατί πριν δεν τις είχα και τώρα που τις απέκτησα με ενοχλούν. Άσε που πλήρωσα 100 ευρώ για 10 λεπτά εξέταση. Πάντως μιλάω σοβαρά, αν κάναν κατάλυση για τόσο λίγες έκτακτες, εγώ θα είχα κάνει, για να απαλλαχτώ μια και καλή από αυτό το βάσανο.

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Εγω δεν το εχω "ψαξει" καθολου αυτο(καταλυση),αλλα κατι εχω ακουσει.....αν ειναι για τοσες πολλες αρρυθμιες,εγω καταλαβαινω με το φτωχο μου μυαλουδακι(γιατι εχουμε γινει κατι σαν γιατροι του εαυτου μας...)οτι οι τοσες πολλες μπορουν "κατι" να σου κανουν στην καρδια....αλλα και πιο λιγες να εχεις,ειναι ψυχοφθορες!Περιμενω να περασουν λιγες μερες για να φυγουν τα πολλα εξοδα με το ανοιγμα των σχολειων & το ξεκινημα των φροντιστηριων,για να βαλω holder.Θελω να κανω και υπερηχο θυροειδη γιατι κανω μια φορα τον χρονο,οχι οτι εχω προβλημα αλλα εχω ταση...εκανα & εξετασεις αιματος,τα τ3 και τ4 ηταν νορμαλ.Εκανα και για χοληστερινη,περυσι ειχα 160(μικρου παιδιου!),τωρα εχω 216!!Βεβαια επαιξε ρολο το καλοκαιρι με τις μπυρες,τα σουβλακια & ολες τις κρεπαλες...θα προσεξω λιγο,δηλαδη το βραδυνο περισσοτερο και σε δυο μηνες θα ξανακανω.Οσο με τις αρρυθμιες....καποιες φορες που νιωθω βαρος στο στερνο(και ειναι πολλες αυτες!),παιρνω τα ακουστικα του πιεσομετρου που εχω(!!)και παρακολουθω την καρδια μου και δεν καταλαβαινω τις αρρυθμιες σαν αλλες φορες που κανουν "μπαμ".....οποτε αυτο το βαρος στο στερνο μου δημιουργει την αισθηση της αρρυθμιας.....θα ξεκαθαριστει αυτο με το holder αλλα πρεπει να περιμενω δυστυχως γιατι δεν ειναι μονο το οικονομικο,θα φαινονται και τα καλωδια του holder οποτε δεν γινεται τωρα που φοραω ακομα καλοκαιρινα,ουτε δεν γινεται να μην βγω απ το σπιτι,πρεπει να περιμενω να κρυωσει καπως να βαλω μια μπλουζα που δεν θα φαινονται τα καλωδια(ασε που τωρα που εχει ζεστη,δυο φορες τουλαχιστον ειμαι στο ντουζ & ετσι παλι δεν γινεται!

----------


## manos32

παιδιά κάτι μου λέει οτι αν δεν λύσουμε μέσα μας το θέμα,μια ζωή κάτι θα μας τρώει..Σήμερα είναι η καρδιά,αύριο θα είναι το κεφάλι( ένας γνωστός μου είχε φτάσει σ άλλα επίπεδα,τι αξονικές και μαγνητικές εγκεφάλου,τι υπέρηχους ανω κάτω κοιλίας,30 χρονων,ώστε καποιος δικός του του είπε-πήγαινε σ έναν ειδικό να μιλήσεις θα μας τρελάνεις όλους,και οντως τα ξεπέρασε όλα),απλά εμείς εχουμε επιλέξει να φοβόμαστε την καρδιά γιατί είναι η πηγή ζωής και είναι πολύ σοβαρό..

----------


## litoa

Μαρια,αυτό ακριβως που λες.μπορεί οι καρδιολόγοι να μην τις θεωρουν πολλές αυτές που έχουμε,αλλά για εμας ειναι.και είναι και ενοχλητικές και τρομαχτικές..είναι κάτι που πριν δεν ειχαμε και δε συνηθίζεται με τίποτα..(ουτε τα πονάκια,το βαρος κ.τ.λ)ευτυχώς εγώ δεν πλήρωσα επισκεψη,γιατί είχα παει στον ευαγγελισμό..πάντως κι εγώ αν μου λέγαν οτι μπορω να κάνω ablation μάλλον θα το εκανα,αν και είπαμε δεν είναι και η πιο ακίνδυνη διαδικασία.

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Καλημέρα παιδιά, τι κάνετε; Καιρό έχουμε να τα πούμε, πώς πάτε από το γνωστό θέμα; Εγώ σήμερα από το πρωί, μόλις άνοιξα τα μάτια μου τσούπ, να σου και η έκτακτη, έτσι για να μου πει καλημέρα. Ωραία λέω αφού αρχίσαμε από τώρα καλά θα πάμε σήμερα. Τι να πω.

----------


## litoa

Γεια χαρά σε ολους!εγώ είμαι σχετικα καλά,υπο φαρμακευτική αγωγη βέβαια +μαγνήσιο που μου είπε να παίρνω ο καρδιολόγος για να δουμε μήπως βοηθήσει.εσύ Μαρια δεν εχεις δοκιμάσει καθόλου κάποιο φάρμακο έστω για ενα μικρο χρονικό διαστημα μήπως σε βοηθήσει;δε λέω οτι είναι ο,τι καλυτερο,αλλά καμια φορά χρειαζεται,τι να κάνουμε..πεσμένα τα πραγματα στο φόρουμ,ελπίζω για καλό..καλη δυναμη!!

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Καλημέρα σε όλους παιδιά, ελπίζω να είστε καλά. Δεν μου έχουν δώσει κανένα φάρμακο litoa για να με βοηθήσει, ούτε και μαγνήσιο, γιατί στις εξετάσεις αίματος που είχα κάνει, το μαγνήσιο ήταν σε καλές τιμές. Βέβαια έχω διαβάσει στο ίντερνετ ότι ακόμα και αν είναι σε καλά επίπεδα στο αίμα, μπορεί να υπάρχει έλλειψη μαγνησίου στον οργανισμό. Δεν ξέρω τι να πω, ορισμένες φορές σκέφτομαι μήπως δεν έχω βρει τον κατάλληλο γιατρό ακόμα για να με βοηθήσει και να με πάρει στα σοβαρά... Συμφωνώ μαζί σου, ότι από την στιγμή που έχουμε πρόβλημα και τα φάρμακα βοηθάν πρέπει να τα παίρνουμε, εγώ αυτής της άποψης είμαι. Εσύ έκανες εξετάσεις αίματος και έχεις χαμηλό μαγνήσιο ή σου το έδωσε έτσι κι αλλιώς; Καρδιολόγος σου είπε να το πάρεις; Πριν ξεκινήσεις την θεραπεία με φάρμακα είχες πολλές έκτακτες ή λίγες; Συγγνώμη για τις ερωτήσεις μου, απλά προσπαθώ να παίρνω γνώμες και εμπειρίες από ανθρώπους που έχουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα με μένα, μήπως βρω κάτι που θα με βοηθήσει περισσότερο. Καμιά φορά μπορεί να πας σε εκατό γιατρούς και να μη σε βοηθήσει κανένας και να πας σε έναν ακόμα και να σου βρει μια λύση, εγώ έτσι πιστεύω.

----------


## Nicos70

ΝΑ ΜΑΙ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΡΚΕΤΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ, ΕΙΧΑ ΧΑΣΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΚΩΔΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΜΙΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ ΜΙΑ Η ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΑΜΕΛΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΜΠΩ. ΒΛΕΠΩ ΑΡΚΕΤΟ ΝΕΟ ΚΟΣΜΟ ΕΔΩ. ΟΜΟΙΟΠΑΘΕΙΣ ΟΛΟΙ , ΟΛΟΙ ΤΡΑΒΑΜΕ ΤΟ ΣΤΑΥΡΟ ΜΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΟΝΟΜΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΑΡΡΥΘΜΙΑ. ΕΙΜΑΙ ΦΕΤΟΣ 44 ΧΡΟΝΩΝ ΤΙΣ ΕΧΩ ΑΠΟ 19 , ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΑΠΟΓΟΗΤΕΨΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΣΕ ΤΕΛΙΚΗ ΑΝΑΛΥΣΗ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΖΕΙΤΕ Μ ΑΥΤΟ. ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΚΑΘΕ ΤΡΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΤΡΕΧΩ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΥΣ, ΚΑΡΔΙΟΛΟΓΟΥΣ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟΥΣ ΠΑΘΟΛΟΓΟΥΣ ΟΤΙ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ. ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΦΑΓΗΤΟ ΕΠΙΔΥΝΩΝΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ. ΤΟ 90 ΤΟΙΣ ΕΚΑΤΟ ΤΩΝ ΔΙΚΩΝ ΜΟΥ ΑΡΡΥΘΜΙΩΝ ΑΡΧΙΖΟΥΝ ΜΟΛΙΣ ΦΑΩ. ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΜΟΛΙΣ ΠΕΣΩ ΓΙΑ ΥΠΝΟ ΕΞΑΦΑΝΙΖΟΝΤΑΙ. ΑΠ ΟΤΙ ΔΙΑΒΑΖΩ ΓΕΝΙΚΟΤΕΡΑ ΠΙΘΑΝΟΛΟΓΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΣΤΟ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΙΝΟ ΣΩΜΑ. ΙΣΩΣ Η ΣΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ ΖΩΗ ΙΣΩΣ ΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΜΑΘΑΙΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΟΣΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΝΙΩΘΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΣΩΜΑ ΣΟΥ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΣΑΡΜΟΖΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΚΟΥΣΕΣ Η ΠΟΥ ΕΙΔΕΣ. ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΩ . ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΞΕΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΟΥΤΕ ΕΧΩ ΞΕΦΟΒΙΘΕΙ. ΖΩ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΑΡΡΥΘΜΙΕΣ ΜΕ ΑΡΡΥΘΜΙΕΣ ΦΟΒΙΣΜΕΝΟΣ ΕΣΤΩ... ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΠΕΣΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΚΙΟΛΑΣ. ΚΑΝΩ ΤΑ ΤΣΕΚ ΑΠ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΛΟΓΩ ΗΛΙΚΙΑΣ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΛΑΜΒΑΝΩ ΠΑΡΑ ΝΑ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΥΩ ΚΑΙ Ο ΘΕΟΣ ΒΟΗΘΟΣ. ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΝΙΩΘΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΙΛΑΕΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΟΥ NI2COS ΣΤΟ GMAIL . ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΜΟΙΡΑΖΕΣΕ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΤΙΟ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΗΤΕΡΑ

----------


## litoa

Καλησπέρα!Μαρια σορρυ για καθυστέρηση,δεν είχα μπει καποιες μέρες στο φορουμ και μη ζητάς συγνώμη ρε συ,εδώ είμαστε για να επικοινωνούσε.όχι,δεν εκανα καποιες εξετάσεις για το μαγνήσιο,απλα μου πρότεινε ο καρδιολόγος να το πάρω δοκιμαστικά για να δουμε αν βοηθήσει.όσο για τις έκτακτες δεν είχα παρα πολλές σύμφωνα με τους γιατρούς,αλλά για μένα ηταν.τώρα έχω ακόμα βέβαια,αλλά είναι σαφως μειωμένες.δεν ξέρω ακόμα για ποσο θα παίρνω το τενορμιν,πάντως μ'εχει βοηθήσει,θα δουμε,βλέποντας και κανοντας..

----------


## Touch_The_Sky

Με εχουν σαπισει 10 μερες τωρα!!

Αυριο εχω ραντεβου σε καρδιολογο για χαρτι γιατρου για γυμναστηριο. Θα του τις αναφερω.

----------


## grtt

> ΝΑ ΜΑΙ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΡΚΕΤΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ, ΕΙΧΑ ΧΑΣΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΚΩΔΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΜΙΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ ΜΙΑ Η ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΑΜΕΛΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΜΠΩ. ΒΛΕΠΩ ΑΡΚΕΤΟ ΝΕΟ ΚΟΣΜΟ ΕΔΩ. ΟΜΟΙΟΠΑΘΕΙΣ ΟΛΟΙ , ΟΛΟΙ ΤΡΑΒΑΜΕ ΤΟ ΣΤΑΥΡΟ ΜΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΟΝΟΜΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΑΡΡΥΘΜΙΑ. ΕΙΜΑΙ ΦΕΤΟΣ 44 ΧΡΟΝΩΝ ΤΙΣ ΕΧΩ ΑΠΟ 19 , ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΑΠΟΓΟΗΤΕΨΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΣΕ ΤΕΛΙΚΗ ΑΝΑΛΥΣΗ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΖΕΙΤΕ Μ ΑΥΤΟ.


Λοιπόν κι εγώ είμαι 40 και έχω έκτακτες συστολές από τα 21. Στα 21 μου πέρασα μια πολύ μεγάλη στεναχώρια (η αλήθεια είναι ότι σήμερα γελάω για τον λόγο που είχα στεναχωρηθεί τότε), με αποτέλεσμα την επόμενη μέρα να με πιάσουν πάρα πολλές έκτακτες μαζί. Επί ένα μήνα έτρεχα σε νοσοκομεία, γιατρούς, εξετάσεις κλπ. Ένας γιατρός μου είπε ότι πρόκειται για άγχος. Σταδιακά πέρασαν.
Από τότε άλλη μια φορά πριν 5 χρόνια με έπιασαν απανωτές έκτακτες συστολές για ένα πάλι περίπου μήνα.
Στο ενδιάμεσο και μέχρι σήμερα, είναι σίγουρο ότι θα έχω κάποιες έκτακτες, η συχνότητα τους μπορεί να είναι από λίγες την ημέρα μέχρι λίγες την εβδομάδα. Νομίζω ότι στη σημαντική ελάττωση των αρρυθμιών με έχουν βοηθήσει και οι β-αποκλειστές που παίρνω τα τελευταία χρόνια λόγω υπέρτασης.
Το θέμα είναι ότι οι έκτακτες συστολές είναι περισσότερο ενοχλητικές παρά επικίνδυνες, και σχεδόν πάντα οφείλονται σε άγχος. Ασφαλώς και πρέπει κανείς να επισκεφθεί καρδιολόγο για να αποκλείσει σοβαρότερους λόγους αλλά όταν ο καρδιολόγος λέει ότι όλα είναι ΟΚ, τότε δεν υπάρχει λόγος ανησυχίας. Είναι χαρακτηριστικό ότι όταν πριν 5 χρόνια είχα πολλές και σοβαρές έκτατες συστολές, αυτες κόπηκαν μαχαίρι όταν ο καρδιολόγος μου είπε ότι όλα είναι ΟΚ και ότι καλύτερα να δω ψυχολόγο.

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Εγώ πάλι έχω έκτακτες είμαι δεν είμαι αγχωμένη. Τις έχω καθημερινά επί μονίμου βάσεως. Αλλά τους τελευταίους μήνες έχω κι ένα άλλο πρόβλημα, που δεν το είχα παλιά. Έχω αρχίσει να έχω πρόβλημα με τον ύπνο μου κάτι που δεν συνέβαινε παλιά. Εγώ έπεφτα να κοιμηθώ και δεν καταλάβαινα τίποτα, κοιμόμουνα συνεχόμενα και ξυπνούσα μετά από 8-9 ώρες ύπνου. Τους τελευταίους μήνες λοιπόν κοιμάμαι γύρω στις 12 με 1 το βράδυ, σε όλη την διάρκεια της νύχτας κοιμάμαι πολύ ελαφριά και τις περισσότερες φορές ξυπνάω γύρω στις 5 το πρωί. Προσπαθώ να ξανακοιμηθώ άλλα δεν τα καταφέρνω με τίποτα, γιατί δεν έχω άλλο ύπνο. Κοιμάμαι πολύ λίγες ώρες την ημέρα, κατά την διάρκεια της ημέρας δεν ξανακοιμάμαι, παρόλο που προσπαθώ να κοιμηθώ λίγο το μεσημέρι δεν τα καταφέρνω με τίποτα. Ακόμα και το βράδυ που κοιμάμαι νιώθω μια ανησυχία, δεν είμαι πολύ καλά, δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω, είναι πολύ κουραστικό όλο αυτό, και σε συνδυασμό και με τις έκτακτες δεν παλεύετε. Παρόλο που παίρνω βαλεριάνα για τις έκτακτες, στον ύπνο δεν με έχει βοηθήσει καθόλου. Έχει αρχίσει και με ενοχλεί όλο αυτό.

----------


## viki38

καλησπερα και απο μενα , καινουργια στη σελιδα , και εγω με τις μαμηνες αρρυθμιες , και εγω να εχω ε3ετασει τα παντα πολλες φορες . ΟΤαν ειμαι σε κριση και μετα περνανε εχω φοβερα μα φοβερα νευρα προς ολες τις κατευθηνσεις .Πως ρε γαμωτο να μαθεις να ζεις με αυτες , οταν εχεις 3 παιδια ? οταν δεν μπορεις να ανεβεις στο διαδρομο να κανεις μιση ωρα βαδισμα γιατι φοβασαι , οταν αμα σε πιασουνε δεν 3ερεις τι να κανεις ??? Με ταλαιπωρουνε σε εντονο βαθμο εδω και 8 χρονια , αλλα ειχα κρισεις πανικου απο το 2004 , με εντονη αγοραφοβια και πολλες ταχυπαλμιες , ειχα και τοτε αρρυθμιες αλλα οχι αρκετες ικανες για να με φοβησουνε .Μεσα στα 8 χρονια ειχα παρα πολλυ εντονες σε περιοδους εγκυμοσυνης η καρδια μου να χτυπαει αρρυθμα συνεχεια , τις βρηκε και το χολντερ , ειχα περιοδους μεγαλες χωρις καθολου αρρυθμιες ( σε βαθμο να τις εχεις ξεχασει ) αλλα να εχω αλλα συμπτωματα , να φοβαμαι απο πνιγμο και δυσπνοιες μεχρι θρομβους και εμβολες. Οταν ομως εμφανιζονται αυτες απλα κοκκαλωνω , πως να ζησω με αυτες ???

----------


## litoa

Καλησπερα κι απο μένα κ καλώς ήρθες Viki 38.εχεις δίκιο σ'οσα λες,λίγο πολύ όλοι τα ίδια νιώθουμε..την παλεψες κι έκανες 3 παιδιά..εμένα μου ξεκίνησαν ολα μες την εγκυμοσύνη και με τίποτα δε το σκέφτομαι για δεύτερη εγκυμοσύνη,φοβάμαι πολύ..εσύ πήρες κάποιο φάρμακο μέσα σ'αυτα τα χρόνια?εγώ παίρνω tenormin 3 μηνες,κάτι κανει,αλλά δεν τις εξαλείφει..οι υπόλοιποι είστε καλά?

----------


## viki38

> Καλησπερα κι απο μένα κ καλώς ήρθες Viki 38.εχεις δίκιο σ'οσα λες,λίγο πολύ όλοι τα ίδια νιώθουμε..την παλεψες κι έκανες 3 παιδιά..εμένα μου ξεκίνησαν ολα μες την εγκυμοσύνη και με τίποτα δε το σκέφτομαι για δεύτερη εγκυμοσύνη,φοβάμαι πολύ..εσύ πήρες κάποιο φάρμακο μέσα σ'αυτα τα χρόνια?εγώ παίρνω tenormin 3 μηνες,κάτι κανει,αλλά δεν τις εξαλείφει..οι υπόλοιποι είστε καλά?


Καλημερα και απο μενα , καλως σας βρηκα . Στην πρωτη εγκυμοσυνη με πιασανε οι ατελειωτες γυρω στον 6ο μηνα , αλλα οταν λεμε ατελειωτες ατελειωτες , για περιπου 1 μηνα με μια μικρη διακοπη αναμεσα . Επειτα τοσο 3αφνικα εξαφανιστηκαν , εγω ειχα κατατρομα3ει γιατι ως τοτε δεν ειχα θεμα με αρρυθμιες πολλες , ειχα καποιες λιγες καποιες φορες . Ηξερα μεν τι ηταν αλλα ως τοτε το κυριως προβλημα μου ηταν με ταχυπαλμιες και κρισεις πανικου . Εξεταστικα πολλες φορες μεσα σε αυτο το μηνα σε 2 γιατρους και δεν ειχα τιποτα , μονο 100000000 αρρυθμιες τη μερα . Μετα που ηρεμησα το ειχα ψηλοξεχασει αλλα φοβομουνα αρκετα , με επιασε παλι για 1-2 μερες αλλα την ωρα που γεννουσα δεν εκανα ουτε μια , ουτε μετα , επειτα για κανα μηνα ειναι 1-2 τη μερα . Στην δευτερη εγκυμοσυνη ( εννοειτε οτι ετρεμα ποτε θα με πιασουνε ) ειχα γυρω στον 6ο μηνα παλι ενα σερι επι 7 μερες συνεχεια , ποιο συνεχεια δεν γινεται ,αλλα3α γιατρο , εβαλα χολντερ , τις βρηκαμε , τις ειδαμε , δεν ητανε επικυνδινες ειπε ο γιατρος ( ο ιδιος γιατρος που εχω ως σημερα) , αφου περασε αυτο το 7ημερο συνηλθα καπως , και σιγα σιγα ηρεμησα , με 3αναεπιασε ενα ιδιο σερι για κανα 3ημερο κανα μηνα πριν γεννησω . Και παλι γεννησα φυσιολογικα , χωρις να παθω ουτε μια , ουτε μετα για αρκετο καιρο . Αναμεσα σε αυτες τις 2 εγκυμοσυνες περιπου 10 μηνες αποσταση δηλαδη , ειχα παλι μια κριση για καμια βδομαδα , οχι βεβαιοα παρα πολλες αλλα αρκετες ικανες να με φοβισουνε (μιλαμε οτι ετρεμα και τρεμω ακομα και τις 4 -5 τη μερα ) , μια αλλη φορα ενω το ειχα 3επερασει ολο αυτο πριν τα βαφτησια του γιου μου νοιωθω εκτακτη και μετα αργει λιγο να επανελθει ο φυσιολογικος ρυθμος , καλα αυτο ηταν τα ειδα ολα , χεστικα πανω μου .Καπου εκει 3εκινησα την ψυχοθεραπεια . ΓΙα μεγαλο διαστημα δεν με ειχανε ενοχλησει , μαγευτικο διαστημα . Επειτα τη 2η εγκυμοσυνη σιγα σιγα ειχα αρχησει να τις 3επερναω , περασα για περιπου 2 χρονια χωρις να με ενοχλησουν ή οταν με ενοχλουσανε τις καποιες λιγες φορες δεν ετρεμα , ισως με βοηθησε σε αυτο το σημειο η ψυχοθεραπεια . Μετα μενω εγκυος στο 3ο και το χανουμε οποτε ξαναρχιζει το ιδιο πανυγηρι , για καποιο λογο ομως εντα3ει δεν τρελαινομουνα απο το φοβο οπως παλια , ειχα καμια 15αρια τη μερα για κανα μηνα . Ομως οι συνθηκες τις ζωης δεν μενουνε ιδιες , αλλαζουνε , οποτε τι να σου κανει και η ψυχοθεραπεια , στην οποια πηγαινα ανελλιπως . Εχασα τον πατερα μου , μαλωσα για ενα διαστημα με τη μητερα μου οπου με καταρακωσε ολο αυτο ουσα εγκυος στο 3ο τοτε , πεθανε η αγαπημενη θεια την οποια φροντιζα εγω για τα νοσοκομεια της και ολα της γιατι ειχε μονο εμενα και τη λατρευα και παλι ολο αυτο το διαστημα το ζουσα χωρις αρρυθμιες , μετα τη δευτερη αποβολη μου μετακομισαμε για να αλλα3ω παραστασεις και τελικα την 3η φορα πο εμεινα εγκυος ηταν και η τυχερη . Σε αυτη την εγκυμοσυνη επαθα τετοιου ειδους κρισεις με σερι 1-2 μερες το πολυ , ομως σε ολη την εγκυμοσυνη , σχεδον καθημερινα ειχα 3-4 ισως και 5-6 καποιες φορες . Γεννησα και παλι τις 3εχασαμε για εναν υπεροχο 1 χρονο . Οπως ειπα ομως παντα αλλαζουνε τα δεδομενα μας , ο μικροτερος μου γιος διαγνωστικε με ενα συνδρομο κλιπελ-φειλ που ναι μεν δεν προκαλει νοητικη υστεριση ή κατι τετοιο ομως εχει αλλα σκελετικα κατασκευαστικα θεμματα , ηδη πρεπει καποια στιγμη να χειρουργηθει αν και το μαναρι μου ειναι πολυ πολυ πολυ καλυτερα πλεον , παει και παιδικο σταθμο , βγαζοντας "λαθος" με την προοδο του ολες τις μαγνητικιες . Και καπου εκει αρχιζει η φαγωμαρα με τον αντρα μου , φωνες καυγαδες , μιλουσαμε καθαρα για διαζυγιο . Δεν τα εχουμε βρει ποτε πραγματικα απο τοτε , απλα εχουμε ηρεμησει σε σχεση με τα νευρα και τις φωνες γιατι ειναι τα παιδια . δεν 3ερω αμα δεν ειχαμε τα παιδια αμα θα μεναμε μαζι , εχουμε πολλα να λυσουμε ειναι η αληθεια . Ομως σε ολο αυτο που περασα ηταν διπλα μου στον υπερθετικο βαθμο . Μετα λοιπον απο τετοια ενταση οι αρρυθμιες επανηλθαν περυσι το Δεκεμβριο και απο τοτε δεν φυγανε και ποτε . Οχι φαρμακα σαν αγωγη δεν εχω παρει μονο καποια χαπια που μου τα εδεινε ο γιατρος μουθ για να ηρεμησω οταν με εβλεπε πολυ αγχωμενη . Συγνωμη για το μακαρονι αλλα ηθελα να τα πω ολα αυτα που νοιωθω μεσα , σιγουρα ειναι και αλλα πολλα , σε σχεση με τη σχεση μου με τον αντρα μου και τα προβληματα μας οπου με αγχωνουνε ομως δεν ειναι το καταληλο τοπικ .

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Καλός όρισες viki38, στην παρέα. Μην ανησυχείς δεν μας κούρασες με την ιστορία σου, άλλωστε λίγο πολύ όλοι τα ίδια είμαστε με τις αρρυθμίες. Όσο για αυτό που είπες, για τα προβλήματα που έχεις με τον άνδρα σου, καλά έκανες και τα είπες για να τα βγάλεις από μέσα σου. Άλλωστε όταν κάτι το μοιραζόμαστε και το εξωτερικεύουμε, μετά το πρόβλημα δεν το βλέπουμε τόσο μεγάλο! Πάντως αυτό το πρόβλημα με τις έκτακτες που έχουμε πιστεύω πως προϋπάρχει μέσα μας, ανενεργό και κάτω από τις κατάλληλες συνθήκες και σε περιόδους άγχους βγαίνει στην επιφάνεια. Το ξέρω ότι είναι πολύ τρομακτικό, μπορώ να σε καταλάβω πως νιώθεις. Όσον αφορά με τις έκτακτες εσένα τι σου έχουν πει οι γιατροί; Όταν είχες τόσες πολλές σου είχαν πει ότι είναι επικίνδυνο; Τις καταλάβαινες όλες αυτές; Τώρα πόσες έχεις την μέρα;

----------


## litoa

Γεια σας και παλι!Viki 38 καλά έκανες κι εγραψες αναλυτικά την ιστορία σου,εδώ είμαστε να τα λέμε.δεν ξέρω αν εχεις διαβάσει προηγούμενη ανάρτηση μου,εμένα μου ξεκίνησαν στον τέταρτο μήνα και είχα καθημερινά αρκετές και ακόμα πιο πολλές το διαστημα μετά τον τοκετό.τον Ιανουαριο που μας έρχεται θα κλείσω αισίως 2χρονια με έκτακτες κι απ'οτι διαβάζω και στο φόρουμ δύσκολα εξαφανίζονται.τώρα δεν έχω πολλες,με πιάνουν κυρίως όταν πάω για ύπνο,αλλά παντα με τρομάζουν και μου χαλάνε τη διάθεση..κι εγώ Μαρια πιστευω οτι υπάρχει μία προδιάθεση στην καρδιά μας και βγαίνει κάτω απ'τις κατάλληλες συνθήκες..

----------


## viki38

> Καλός όρισες viki38, στην παρέα. Μην ανησυχείς δεν μας κούρασες με την ιστορία σου, άλλωστε λίγο πολύ όλοι τα ίδια είμαστε με τις αρρυθμίες. Όσο για αυτό που είπες, για τα προβλήματα που έχεις με τον άνδρα σου, καλά έκανες και τα είπες για να τα βγάλεις από μέσα σου. Άλλωστε όταν κάτι το μοιραζόμαστε και το εξωτερικεύουμε, μετά το πρόβλημα δεν το βλέπουμε τόσο μεγάλο! Πάντως αυτό το πρόβλημα με τις έκτακτες που έχουμε πιστεύω πως προϋπάρχει μέσα μας, ανενεργό και κάτω από τις κατάλληλες συνθήκες και σε περιόδους άγχους βγαίνει στην επιφάνεια. Το ξέρω ότι είναι πολύ τρομακτικό, μπορώ να σε καταλάβω πως νιώθεις. Όσον αφορά με τις έκτακτες εσένα τι σου έχουν πει οι γιατροί; Όταν είχες τόσες πολλές σου είχαν πει ότι είναι επικίνδυνο; Τις καταλάβαινες όλες αυτές; Τώρα πόσες έχεις την μέρα;


Καλησπερα Μαρια μου , χαιρομαι που σας βρηκα . Καλο εορταστικο τριημερο να εχουμε . Οσο αφορα τις καταραμενες τωρα ??? στις εγκυμοσυνες μου τις καταλαβαινα μια προς μια ολες , τις ειχε βρει ολες το χολντερ , ο γιατρος δεν ειχε ανυσηχησει , παραδεχτηκε οτι εχω δικαιο που με ενοχλουνε ,αλλα καθε φορα ειπε οτι δεν ηταν καθολου επικινδυνες , μου ειχε δωσει ενα χαπι τοτε αλλα δεν θυμαμαι πως το λενε και δεν μου ειχε κανει τιποτα . Μια εντυπωσιακη αποκαλυψη εκανε ενας ψυχιατρος που επισκεφτηκα προσφατα , ειπε οτι ναι μεν το προβλημα το αισθανομαστε στο περιφερειακο οργανο (καρδια στην προκειμενη περιπτωση ) αλλα το προβλημα δεν ειναι εκει , για αυτο οτι και να κανουμε στο περιφερειακο οργανο δεν βρισκουμε γιατρεια , και δεν βρισκουνε κατι κακο στη δομη του οι γιατροι . Το θεμα ειναι απο που φευγει το ερεθισμα , τον εγκεφαλο δηλαδη . Δεν 3ερω κατα ποσο εχει δικαιο , δεν εχω αποφασησει αμα θα την κανω την θεραπεια οπου λεγεται γνωσιακη συμπεριφορικη θεραπεια ομως ηταν μια αρκετα λογικη ε3ηγηση αυτη που ακουσα που δεν την ειχα παρει ποτε απο καποιον αλλο ψυχολογο που ειχα κουραριστει . 
Και Μαρια μου τισ αισθανομαι ολες οταν συμβαινουνε . Τωρα μπορει να εχω απο 2 εως 20-25 . Σε φαση αγχους ή συσωρευμενου αγχους , ιδιαιτερα οταν περναει αυτηη περιοδος και παω να ηρεμησω , αν και δεν ειναι δεδομενο αυτο γιατι τωρα ας πουμε ειμαι σε κριση αλλα ειναι αγχομενη η περιοδος και ασχημη , ειμαι σε υπερενταση .

----------


## viki38

> Γεια σας και παλι!Viki 38 καλά έκανες κι εγραψες αναλυτικά την ιστορία σου,εδώ είμαστε να τα λέμε.δεν ξέρω αν εχεις διαβάσει προηγούμενη ανάρτηση μου,εμένα μου ξεκίνησαν στον τέταρτο μήνα και είχα καθημερινά αρκετές και ακόμα πιο πολλές το διαστημα μετά τον τοκετό.τον Ιανουαριο που μας έρχεται θα κλείσω αισίως 2χρονια με έκτακτες κι απ'οτι διαβάζω και στο φόρουμ δύσκολα εξαφανίζονται.τώρα δεν έχω πολλες,με πιάνουν κυρίως όταν πάω για ύπνο,αλλά παντα με τρομάζουν και μου χαλάνε τη διάθεση..κι εγώ Μαρια πιστευω οτι υπάρχει μία προδιάθεση στην καρδιά μας και βγαίνει κάτω απ'τις κατάλληλες συνθήκες..


2 χρονια με αρρυθμιες καθε μερα ε ?? αληθεια φοαβασαι ή το παλευεις με καποιο τροπο ??? εχεις κανει καποια ψυχοθεραπεια ? εχεις επισκεφτει καρδιολογο υποθετω ε ? πηρες καποιο χαπι ? ποσες τι μερα δηλαδγ τωρα ?

----------


## Greca

Καλησπέρα σε όλους και πάλι. Εμένα σήμερα οι αρρυθμίες με έχουν ψιλοτρελάνει, μάλλον λόγω του ότι περιμένω να αδιαθετήσω...έχω παρατηρήσει πως τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια λίγο πριν αδιαθετήσω με ενοχλέί αρκετά η καρδιά μου με αρρυθμίες...ίσως ΄γίνεται πόλεμος με τις ορμόνες...δεν ξέρω τί να πω πια...απογοητευμένη πλήρως με όλη αυτή την κατάσταση...

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

> Καλησπερα Μαρια μου , χαιρομαι που σας βρηκα . Καλο εορταστικο τριημερο να εχουμε . Οσο αφορα τις καταραμενες τωρα ??? στις εγκυμοσυνες μου τις καταλαβαινα μια προς μια ολες , τις ειχε βρει ολες το χολντερ , ο γιατρος δεν ειχε ανυσηχησει , παραδεχτηκε οτι εχω δικαιο που με ενοχλουνε ,αλλα καθε φορα ειπε οτι δεν ηταν καθολου επικινδυνες , μου ειχε δωσει ενα χαπι τοτε αλλα δεν θυμαμαι πως το λενε και δεν μου ειχε κανει τιποτα . Μια εντυπωσιακη αποκαλυψη εκανε ενας ψυχιατρος που επισκεφτηκα προσφατα , ειπε οτι ναι μεν το προβλημα το αισθανομαστε στο περιφερειακο οργανο (καρδια στην προκειμενη περιπτωση ) αλλα το προβλημα δεν ειναι εκει , για αυτο οτι και να κανουμε στο περιφερειακο οργανο δεν βρισκουμε γιατρεια , και δεν βρισκουνε κατι κακο στη δομη του οι γιατροι . Το θεμα ειναι απο που φευγει το ερεθισμα , τον εγκεφαλο δηλαδη . Δεν 3ερω κατα ποσο εχει δικαιο , δεν εχω αποφασησει αμα θα την κανω την θεραπεια οπου λεγεται γνωσιακη συμπεριφορικη θεραπεια ομως ηταν μια αρκετα λογικη ε3ηγηση αυτη που ακουσα που δεν την ειχα παρει ποτε απο καποιον αλλο ψυχολογο που ειχα κουραριστει . 
> Και Μαρια μου τισ αισθανομαι ολες οταν συμβαινουνε . Τωρα μπορει να εχω απο 2 εως 20-25 . Σε φαση αγχους ή συσωρευμενου αγχους , ιδιαιτερα οταν περναει αυτηη περιοδος και παω να ηρεμησω , αν και δεν ειναι δεδομενο αυτο γιατι τωρα ας πουμε ειμαι σε κριση αλλα ειναι αγχομενη η περιοδος και ασχημη , ειμαι σε υπερενταση .


Τι ακριβώς είναι η γνωσιακή συμπεριφορική θεραπεία; Είναι η κλασική ψυχανάλυση που κάνεις στον ψυχολόγο ή κάτι διαφορετικό;

----------


## litoa

Καλησπέρα και παλι!viki38 εννοείται οτι με φοβίζουν οι αρρυθμίες και δε νομιζω οτι θα αλλάξει ποτε αυτό,απλα πλεον διαχειρίζονται την όλη κατασταση λίγο καλυτερα.εκανα ψυχοθεραπεία για ενα τρίμηνο περιπου,κάτι έκανε,αλλά όχι πολλά,επίσης έχω κανει ομοιοπαθητική και ρείκι.πως καταλαβαίνεις έχω δοκιμάσει πολλά πριν καταφυγω σε χαπι-το tenormin.σε καρδιολόγο φυσικά και έχω παει(όχι μονο σε εναν,όπως οι περισσοτεροι στο φορουμ)και έχω κανει όλες τις απαραίτητες εξετάσεις..αυτά για την ωρα,τα ξαναλεμε σύντομα.

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Γεια σε ολους(και ολες!).Εχω μερες να γραψω...το βασανο ομως δεν τελειωνει παιδια & απ οτι εχω καταλαβει,δυστυχως δεν θα τελειωσει.....εγω δεν εχω το μαρτυριο μονο με τις αρρυθμιες(αυτες τα ξεκινησαν ολα!),εχω καποιες ταχυκαρδιες,πονακια και καποιες φορες απ τις εμμονες & τον φοβο μου "τσιμπαω" και λιγο πιεση(καλα...και 14 να δω τρελενομαι,νομιζω οτι κατι θα παθω!).Εχουν ριζωσει ολοι αυτοι οι φοβοι που προκαλουν ολες αυτες οι ενοχλησεις στην καρδια,εχουν γινει εμμονη και ολο αυτο εχει δημιουργησει την νευρωση.Ναι παιδια,νευρωση καρδιας ειναι....δεν γινεται να σου λεει ο γιατρος οτι η καρδια σου ειναι καλα και εσυ να ζεις εδω & χρονια με την εμμονη οτι εισαι καρδιοπαθης και καθε λιγο & λιγακι να φοβασαι την ανακοπη η το εμφραγμα!Το μονο που θα με εσωζε(πιστευω οχι μονο εμενα)ειναι να συμφιλιωθω με τον θανατο,γιατι αυτος ειναι ο τεραστιος φοβος που τα δημιουργει ΟΛΑ!Μακαρι να μπορουσα ομως....κανονικα αυτος που δεν φοβαται τον θανατο,δεν φοβαται τιποτα!Κανενας δεν μπορει να το αποφυγει,γιατι λοιπον κανουμε τη ζωη μας δυσκολη????????????????Ασε που οι αρρυθμιες & ολα τα υπολοιπα στην καρδια,μπορουν να σε τρελανουν στην κυριολεξια!

----------


## elis

> Γεια σε ολους(και ολες!).Εχω μερες να γραψω...το βασανο ομως δεν τελειωνει παιδια & απ οτι εχω καταλαβει,δυστυχως δεν θα τελειωσει.....εγω δεν εχω το μαρτυριο μονο με τις αρρυθμιες(αυτες τα ξεκινησαν ολα!),εχω καποιες ταχυκαρδιες,πονακια και καποιες φορες απ τις εμμονες & τον φοβο μου "τσιμπαω" και λιγο πιεση(καλα...και 14 να δω τρελενομαι,νομιζω οτι κατι θα παθω!).Εχουν ριζωσει ολοι αυτοι οι φοβοι που προκαλουν ολες αυτες οι ενοχλησεις στην καρδια,εχουν γινει εμμονη και ολο αυτο εχει δημιουργησει την νευρωση.Ναι παιδια,νευρωση καρδιας ειναι....δεν γινεται να σου λεει ο γιατρος οτι η καρδια σου ειναι καλα και εσυ να ζεις εδω & χρονια με την εμμονη οτι εισαι καρδιοπαθης και καθε λιγο & λιγακι να φοβασαι την ανακοπη η το εμφραγμα!Το μονο που θα με εσωζε(πιστευω οχι μονο εμενα)ειναι να συμφιλιωθω με τον θανατο,γιατι αυτος ειναι ο τεραστιος φοβος που τα δημιουργει ΟΛΑ!Μακαρι να μπορουσα ομως....κανονικα αυτος που δεν φοβαται τον θανατο,δεν φοβαται τιποτα!Κανενας δεν μπορει να το αποφυγει,γιατι λοιπον κανουμε τη ζωη μας δυσκολη????????????????Ασε που οι αρρυθμιες & ολα τα υπολοιπα στην καρδια,μπορουν να σε τρελανουν στην κυριολεξια!


απλη περιπτωση ιντεραλ inderal ψαξτο αμα θες

----------


## elis

http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sho...99%CE%9A%CE%9F

----------


## elis

*Η προπρανολόλη (propranolol) είναι ένας μη εκλεκτικός β-αδρενεργικός ανταγωνιστής και αποκλείει τόσο τους β1, όσο και τους β2 υποδοχείς*. Η προπρανολόλη έχει αρνητική ινότροπη και δρομότροπη δράση κι έτσι μειώνει την καρδιακή παροχή. Καταστέλλει επίσης τη δραστηριότητα του φλεβόκομβου και του κολποκοιλιακού κόμβου, προκαλώντας βραδυκαρδία. Με τον αποκλεισμό των β2 υποδοχέων παρεμποδίζεται η αγγεοδιαστολή και προκαλείται σύσπαση των λείων μυικών ινών των βρόγχων (βρογχόσπασμος).


Πηγή: www.galinos.gr

----------


## Menia76

Ρανη διαβαζω οσα γραφεις και βλεπω τον εαυτο μου και τις σκεψεις μου. Χθες το απόγευμα πηρα την πιεση μου και ηταν 14.9/9.5και από εκεινη την ωρα μεχρι και σημερα είμαι με ένα πιεσόμερτο στο χερι...ότι και να κανω σκεφτομαι ποσο θα είναι η πιεση μου ελεος...πως περιμενω να πεσει με την σκεψη μου καρφωμενει εκει...Αχ...ειμαστε υγιεις και βασανιζόμαστε μονοι μας και βασανίζουμε και το σωμα μας...αγχος ο καρκινος που τρωει την ψυχη.

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

> Γεια σε ολους(και ολες!).Εχω μερες να γραψω...το βασανο ομως δεν τελειωνει παιδια & απ οτι εχω καταλαβει,δυστυχως δεν θα τελειωσει.....εγω δεν εχω το μαρτυριο μονο με τις αρρυθμιες(αυτες τα ξεκινησαν ολα!),εχω καποιες ταχυκαρδιες,πονακια και καποιες φορες απ τις εμμονες & τον φοβο μου "τσιμπαω" και λιγο πιεση(καλα...και 14 να δω τρελενομαι,νομιζω οτι κατι θα παθω!).Εχουν ριζωσει ολοι αυτοι οι φοβοι που προκαλουν ολες αυτες οι ενοχλησεις στην καρδια,εχουν γινει εμμονη και ολο αυτο εχει δημιουργησει την νευρωση.Ναι παιδια,νευρωση καρδιας ειναι....δεν γινεται να σου λεει ο γιατρος οτι η καρδια σου ειναι καλα και εσυ να ζεις εδω & χρονια με την εμμονη οτι εισαι καρδιοπαθης και καθε λιγο & λιγακι να φοβασαι την ανακοπη η το εμφραγμα!Το μονο που θα με εσωζε(πιστευω οχι μονο εμενα)ειναι να συμφιλιωθω με τον θανατο,γιατι αυτος ειναι ο τεραστιος φοβος που τα δημιουργει ΟΛΑ!Μακαρι να μπορουσα ομως....κανονικα αυτος που δεν φοβαται τον θανατο,δεν φοβαται τιποτα!Κανενας δεν μπορει να το αποφυγει,γιατι λοιπον κανουμε τη ζωη μας δυσκολη????????????????Ασε που οι αρρυθμιες & ολα τα υπολοιπα στην καρδια,μπορουν να σε τρελανουν στην κυριολεξια!


Τι κάνεις ΡΑΝΗ μου; Είχες καιρό να εμφανιστείς και η αλήθεια είναι πως αναρωτιόμουν αν είσαι καλά; Διακρίνω μια απογοήτευση στα λεγόμενα σου. Μην το βάζεις κάτω. Αντί να συμφιλιωθείς με την ιδέα του θανάτου όπως λες, καλύτερα να συμφιλιωθείς με τις έκτακτες όσο δύσκολο κι αν είναι. Κι εγώ το ίδιο προσπαθώ να κάνω. Άσε που σήμερα με έχουν τρελάνει η ριμάδες. Άλλα κάθε φορά σκέφτομαι ότι δεν θα πάθω κάτι και προσπαθώ να μείνω ήρεμη. Αφού έχεις και ταχυκαρδίες και πονάκια, πιο πολύ για κρίσεις πανικού μου κάνει όλο αυτό. Μήπως αυτό το διάστημα που νιώθεις έτσι θα έπρεπε να πάρεις κάτι για να ηρεμήσεις και να μην βασανίζεσαι; Να δεις κάποιον ειδικό; Όλο αυτό μόνη σου το περνάς; Έχεις μιλήσει στους δικούς σου ότι αυτό το διάστημα νιώθεις έτσι;

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Καλημερα!elis,το γνωριζω το ιντεραλ εδω & χροοονια!Ειναι το πρωτο φαρμακο που μου εδωσαν κατα των αρρυθμιων αλλα δεν εκανε δουλιτσα!Μαρακι γεια σου!Εγω καλη μου ειμαι παλια σε ολη αυτη την κατασταση οποτε & ειδικο εχω δει,και φαρμακα για αρρυθμιες εχω παρει & ψυχοθεραπεια εχω κανει.Βεβαιως & οι ανθρωποι μου ξερουν,αλλα οχι ακριβως το μεγεθος γιατι δεν μπορουν να βοηθησουν ετσι & αλλιως(αυτο δεν το λεω απο μονη μου,το λεει ειδικος!)γιατι την βοηθεια δεν πρεπει να την περιμενουμε απ τους αλλους,μονο απ τη δυναμη του εαυτου μας,γι αυτο ειναι τοσο δυσκολο...αν ηταν να σε βοηθησει καποιος αλλος & το ξεπερνουσες τοτε δεν θα υπηρχε προβλημα κανενα!Ειναι ολα στο μυαλο μας!Εμεις τα δημιουργουμε ΜΟΝΟΙ ΜΑΣ!!Οσο για το να συμφιλιωθω με τις αρρυθμιες και οχι με τον θανατο,μα πως να συμφιλιωθεις με κατι αφου το φοβασαι οτι θα σου "παρει" την ζωη??Οποτε,αυτο που ξαναεγραψα ισχυει και ειναι το βασικοτερο απ ολα,οποιος δεν φοβαται τον θανατο,δεν φοβαται τιποτα,οποτε ελευθερωνεται!Μακαρι να μπορουσαμε να το καταφερουμε.....

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Παιδια,ξεχασα να σας πω οτι αξιζει τον κοπο να πατησετε το ονομα[Βασιλης Χολεβας].Ειναι ενας ανθρωπος μορφωμενος και ψαγμενος σ αυτα τα θεματα που μας απασχολουν.Υπαρχουν αρθρα του που ειναι παααρα πολυ ενδιαφεροντα.Τα δυο που εκτυπωσα εγω και αγγιζουν υπερβολικα την πραγματικοτητα της δικης μου περιπτωσης ειναι τα εξης=1)"Ο κατα φαντασιαν καρδιοπαθης και γιατι ενω η καρδια αισθανεται διαφορες ενοχλησεις,ειναι υγιεστατη"-2)"Η αυτοθεραπεια των νευρωσεων με απλες και αποτελεσματικες μεθοδους". Θα δειτε & εσεις οτι αξιζει τον κοπο να τα διαβασετε!

----------


## litoa

Παιδια καλησπέρα.πως είστε;εγώ σήμερα μετα απο αρκετό καιρό φοβήθηκα αρκετά παλι,γιατί μ'επιασαν κάτι απανωτές έκτακτες μ'ενα χτύπημα στο λαιμό,ήμουνα και εξω μονη μου με τη Μπέμπα,τα χρειάστηκα παλι..τι να πω εκεί που πάω να αναθαρρυνω λίγο,παλι πισωγυρισμα..ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω πως μπορεί να ξεφυγει κανεις απ'αυτο το φαύλο κυκλο..να σημείωσε οτι παίρνω 2 τενορμιν των 25 και μαγνήσιο και για αρκετό καιρό ήμουνα καλυτερα,τώρα αυτό μ'εριξε παλι..τεσπα,εσείς πως πάτε;ρανη εβαλες τελικά χολτερ που ελεγες;καλη δυναμη!

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Γεια σου litoa!Εβαλα χολντερ.Εκεινη την ημερα ειχα ελαχιστες(λες και εγινε επιτηδες!)ενω τις προηγουμενες μερες & αμεσως μετα που το εβγαλα γινοταν χαμος μ αυτες!Τελος παντων,μου ειπε οτι δεν χρειαζεται να παρω φαρμακα(αυτο μου το εχουν ξαναπει αλλα κατα καιρους μου δινανε οι καρδιολογοι καποια γιατι εγω τους ειχα πριξει, τα οποια δεν εκαναν πολλα πραγματα & τα σταματουσα,εν γνωση τους βεβαια!),ετσι λοιπον μου ειπε οτι δεν θα παθω κατι απ αυτες και οτι η καρδια μου ειναι οκ.Μακαρι,δεν λεω....χαιρομαι τρομερα,αλλα αυτες οι ριμαδες δεν σε αφηνουν να το χαρεις οπως πρεπει,ειναι ενοχλητικες & σε φοβιζουν!Δεν γινεται ομως αλλιως.....εμεις συνεχιζουμε!

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Καλησπέρα κορίτσια. Εγώ είμαι με τις μέρες μου. Είναι μέρες που έχω ελάχιστες έκτακτες, είναι όμως και κάποιες άλλες μέρες που έχω όλη την ώρα και αυτό με τρομάζει πολύ. Εσάς σας έχει τύχη να έχετε όλη την ώρα; Εν το μεταξύ έβαλε και η μητέρα μου holder ρυθμού, όχι γιατί την ενοχλούσαν ιδιαίτερα οι αρρυθμίες, άλλα γιατί μια μέρα λιποθύμησε τελείως ξαφνικά και χωρίς λόγο και της είπε ο γιατρός ότι πρέπει να ελέγξει για αρρυθμίες. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν ότι είχε 480 έκτακτες κοιλιακές παρακαλώ και ένα σύντομο επεισόδιο κολπικής ταχυκαρδίας. Σαν πόρισμα έγραφε εκτακτοσυστολική κοιλιακή αρρυθμία. Ο γιατρός βέβαια της είπε ότι αυτές δεν είναι κάτι το ιδιαίτερο και δεν λιποθύμησε από αυτό και ότι δεν διατρέχει κίνδυνο. Αναρωτιέμαι πόσες πρέπει να έχεις για να είναι σοβαρό; Εν το μεταξύ ανησυχώ και για την μητέρα μου, παρόλο που ο καρδιολόγος ήταν καθησυχαστικός άλλα φοβάμαι και για μένα, μήπως είναι κληρονομικό και αργότερα μου παρουσιαστούν τόσες πολλές και πως θα το αντέξω; θα τρελαθώ. Εσύ ΡΑΝΗ πόσες είχες στο holder; (Αν θέλεις μου λες}. Σου είπε ο γιατρός στις πόσες έκτακτες την ημέρα γίνεται επικίνδυνο;

----------


## litoa

Γεια σας κορίτσια!κι εγώ με τις ημερες μου είμαι,αλλά αυτό με τις απανωτές είχα να το παθω καιρό.το στιγμιαίο κενό δε με φοβίζει πια τόσο,αλλά αυτό δε παλευεται,το τενορμιν έχει σίγουρα βοηθήσει και ειδικα σε κάτι έντονες έκτακτες που πάθαινα λίγο πριν τον ύπνο.πάντως αυτό που λες ρανη με το χολτερ μου συμβαίνει και μένα κάθε φορά που βάζω,τι να πω,φαίνεται τοτε ηρεμουμε και δεν κανουμε πολλές..μήπως πρεπει να κυκλοφορούμε μόνιμα μ'ενα χολτερ☺εγω θέλω να ελπίζω οτι θα προχωρήσει το ablation στα επομενα χρόνια η κάποια αλλη μέθοδος τέλος πάντων και θα μπορούμε να απαλλαγουμε οριστικά απ'αυτες..η ελπίδα πεθαίνει τελευταια..

----------


## viki38

Καλησπερα και απο μενα , συγνωμη που δεν εγραψα καθολου αυτον τον καιρο αλλα ειχαμε αρκετα θεμματα με τον αντρα μοιυ και το μεγαλυτερο γιο μας , τα οποια μου προκαλεσαν φοβερο αγχος και φυσικα 3εσπασαν με τον γνωστο πατροπαραδοτο τροπο , με αρρυθμιες , ποσες μετρησα ??? 20 παλι σε μια μερα , ελεος δδηλαδη , εκει που εισαι καλα εκει σε πιανει παλι . Επισης ειμαι σε αναζητηση ψυχιατρου γιατι και το θεμα με τα νευρα μου δεν αντεχετε πλεον ουτε καν απο μενα , γενικως και παλι βιωνω μια πολυ δυσκολη περιοδο , να δω ποτε δεν θα περασω μια δυσκολη περιοδο , πραγμα δυσκολακι . Ουφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφ , κατα αλλα ας τα λεμε καλα , τωρα που μιλαω ειμαστε και υποτιθεται τα3ιδι στη γερμανια , αλλα οι αρρυθμιουλες αρρυθμιουλες , για παντα και παντοτε να μου χεσουνε την καθε χαρα . 
Μαρια37 ελπιζω να ειναι καλυτερα η μαμα σου ? αληθεια εκεινη πως το αντιμετωπιζει φοβικα ολο το θεμα με τις αρρυθμιες ? ο γιατρος της εδωσε κατι ? θα το παρακολουθησει ? Να σου πω οτι ο πατερας μου υπερφερε απο το χειροτερο ειδος αρρυθμιες , οχι εκτακτες και αυτα τα δικα μας , απο μαρμαρυγη , χρονια ολοκληρα , ακομα και μετα που εκανε 4πλο μπαι πας η μαρμαρυγη του συνεχιστικε πολυ εντονα , δεν φοβηθηκε ποτε , παντα τον θυμαμαι να ανεβαινει σκαλες , να περπαταει πολυ και να μην δινει περιθωρια σε φοβους να τον κυριευσουνε , βεβαια επερνε ενα σωρο φαρμακα για την καρδια του αλλα ειχε πραγματικα μεγαλο θεμα . Δεν του μοιαζω ρε παιδια , δεν του μοιαζω . 
Την καλησπερα μου σε ολους , αυριο ειναι μια νεα μερα , ας βαλουμε στο μυαλλο μας οτι ολα θα πανε καλα . 
Πιεση και εγω τσιμπουσα καποια περιοδο , ολος τυχαιως τοτε δεν ειχα αρρυθμιες , αλλα μιλαμε για ενα ατομο οπου παλια ημουνα υποτασικια και τωρα το πολυ να παω 12 , εκεινη την περιοδο ειχα 15 και 16 μια μερα . Υπομονη , μονο υπομονη .

----------


## trelokotsos

Επανέρχομαι κι εγώ στο φόρουμ, καθώς οι έκτακτες για λίγο καιρό ξαποσταίνουν και μετά έρχονται πάλι θριαμβευτικά ως συνήθως!! Εμένα το πρόβλημα μου τώρα έχει γίνει η παντελής εγκατάλειψη σωματικής και αθλητικής δραστηριότητας. Ζω πιο άνετα με την έννοια ότι δε σκέφτομαι πια τόσο πολύ τις έκτακτες και δεν έχω πολλές το τελευταίο καιρό αλλά ούτε καν τολμάω να σκεφτώ να ξεκινήσω πάλι κάποιο σπορ. Εσείς που έχετε το ίδιο πρόβλημα με μένα αθλείστε?? Και δε μιλάω για έντονη δραστηριότητα μόνο, εγώ φοβάμαι μέχρι και να πάω σε γλέντι και να πρέπει να σηκωθώ να χορέψω!!

----------


## viki38

> Επανέρχομαι κι εγώ στο φόρουμ, καθώς οι έκτακτες για λίγο καιρό ξαποσταίνουν και μετά έρχονται πάλι θριαμβευτικά ως συνήθως!! Εμένα το πρόβλημα μου τώρα έχει γίνει η παντελής εγκατάλειψη σωματικής και αθλητικής δραστηριότητας. Ζω πιο άνετα με την έννοια ότι δε σκέφτομαι πια τόσο πολύ τις έκτακτες και δεν έχω πολλές το τελευταίο καιρό αλλά ούτε καν τολμάω να σκεφτώ να ξεκινήσω πάλι κάποιο σπορ. Εσείς που έχετε το ίδιο πρόβλημα με μένα αθλείστε?? Και δε μιλάω για έντονη δραστηριότητα μόνο, εγώ φοβάμαι μέχρι και να πάω σε γλέντι και να πρέπει να σηκωθώ να χορέψω!!


Σπορ ???? τι ειναι αυτο ??? οταν δεν ειμαι σε φαση κρισης μπορει να περπαταω , να με πιασει μανια με το περπατημα αλλα αμα ειμαι σε κριση ακομα και σηκωθω απο τον καναπε ειναι προβλημα

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Γεια σας φιλοι μου!Ειδατε πως ειναι να υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που ζουν το ιδιο βασανο με σενα?Αντε να σε καταλαβει καποιος που δεν εχει νιωσει ποτε αρρυθμιες.....δεν καταλαβαινει ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!!Λοιπον,Μαρακι,δεν θυμαμαι ποσες ακριβως ηταν οι αρρυθμιες που καταγραφηκαν στο χολντερ αλλα οχι πολλες(οπως ξαναεγραψα,ηταν μερα που δεν ειχα πολλες και μαλλον ηταν επειδη ενιωθα σιγουρια που φορουσα το χολντερ.....)επισης,σε αυτο που ρωτας για το ποσες πρεπει να εχει καποιος για να ειναι επικυνδινες,εχω διαβασει απο αλλα μελη του φορουμ που βασανιζονται χρονια μ αυτες οτι και πααααρα πολλες να εχεις δεν υπαρχει προβλημα αλλα μου το εχουν πει & οι γιατροι,απλα οταν εχεις παρα πολλες μπορει να σου χορηγησουν καποιο χαπακι που να βοηθαει,μονο και μονο για να μην ειναι τοσο ενοχλητικες!Οσο για τη μαμα σου,δεν ειναι παρα πολλες,εχω ακουσει και για πανω απο χιλιες.....και η μαμα μου εχει αρρυθμιες αλλα ειναι απ τις τυχερες γιατι δεν τις καταλαβαινει,ετυχε να τις βρει ο γιατρος,οπως μου εχουν πει οι γιατροι που εχω παει,πολλοι ειναι εκεινοι που εχουν αρρυθμιες και δεν τις καταλαβαινουν.Οσο για το οτι λυποθημησε,εχω κανει & αυτη την ερωτηση σε καρδιολογο και μου εχει πει οτι δεν λυποθημας απο αρρυθμιες.Και εγω παιδια,καποιες μερες εχω ελαχιστες αλλα καποιες αλλες υποφερω,ειδικα με αυτες που ειναι επαναλαμβανομενες!!

----------


## manos32

Γιεά σας παιδιά,να μαστε όλοι καλά με καλές γιορτές και υγεία!! Πήγα κι έκανα υπέρηχο,καρδιογράφημα και χόλτερ...Ο γιατρός μου είπε οτι η καρδιά μου είναι μια χαρά απ τον υπέρηχο,το καρδιογράφημα επίσης αλλά στο χολτερ βρήκε υπερκοιλιακές εκτακτες συστολές!!! Μου είπε δεν είναι τπτ..
Αλλά θα πάω και σ άλλο γιατρό μάλλον δεν τα είδε καλά αν και είναι ο δεύτερος..Τι να πώ ζω σαν καρδιοπαθής και είμαι στεναχωρημένος θέλω να φύγουν αυτά..
Τί είναι οι υπερκοιλιακες συστολές γιατί δεν ασχολήθηκε καν με μένα ο άνθρωπος..Αν είχα κάτι σοβαρό θα φαινόταν??Να ζητήσω και τεστ κοπωσεως?

----------


## trelokotsos

> Γιεά σας παιδιά,να μαστε όλοι καλά με καλές γιορτές και υγεία!! Πήγα κι έκανα υπέρηχο,καρδιογράφημα και χόλτερ...Ο γιατρός μου είπε οτι η καρδιά μου είναι μια χαρά απ τον υπέρηχο,το καρδιογράφημα επίσης αλλά στο χολτερ βρήκε υπερκοιλιακές εκτακτες συστολές!!! Μου είπε δεν είναι τπτ..
> Αλλά θα πάω και σ άλλο γιατρό μάλλον δεν τα είδε καλά αν και είναι ο δεύτερος..Τι να πώ ζω σαν καρδιοπαθής και είμαι στεναχωρημένος θέλω να φύγουν αυτά..
> Τί είναι οι υπερκοιλιακες συστολές γιατί δεν ασχολήθηκε καν με μένα ο άνθρωπος..Αν είχα κάτι σοβαρό θα φαινόταν??Να ζητήσω και τεστ κοπωσεως?


Χωρίς να είμαι ειδικός προφανώς είναι μια πιο επιστημονική ονομασία των εκτάκτων ('τσιμπήματα' που λέμε εμείς και 'φτερουγίσματα'). Έχουν να κάνουν με το ηλεκτρικό σύστημα της καρδιάς και είναι ακίνδυνες κατά τους γιατρούς. Αν είχες κάτι σοβαρό ναι θα φαινόταν, αν είχες κάποιο οργανικό πρόβλημα της καρδιάς ας πούμε όπως κάποια δυσπλασία π.χ Κάνε κι ένα κοπώσεως αν θες απλά για να σου φύγει η ιδέα και να είσαι πιο ήσυχος γιατί προφανώς θα το σκέφτεσαι συνέχεια μετά.

----------


## litoa

Καλησπέρα και παλι!manos 32,οι έκτακτες συστολές χωριζονται σε κοιλιακές και υπερκοιλιακές.οι υπερκοιλιακές προερχονται απ'το πανω μέρος της καρδιάς και θεωρούνται πιο αθώες απ'τις κοιλιακές,όχι οτι τις κοιλιακές τις αξιολογούν ιδιαίτερα,κι εγώ κυρίως υπερκοιλιακές έχω.αχ,το θέμα με τη σωματική άσκηση και μένα με απασχολεί ιδιαιτερα.πριν ξεκινήσει όλο αυτό το βασανο,εκανα γυμναστική 4-5 φορες την εβδομαδα και πολύ περπατημα.τώρα μονο 2-3 φορες λίγη yoga,pilates και λίγο περπάτημα,φοβάμαι να ζοριστω παραπανω...

----------


## manos32

> Καλησπέρα και παλι!manos 32,οι έκτακτες συστολές χωριζονται σε κοιλιακές και υπερκοιλιακές.οι υπερκοιλιακές προερχονται απ'το πανω μέρος της καρδιάς και θεωρούνται πιο αθώες απ'τις κοιλιακές,όχι οτι τις κοιλιακές τις αξιολογούν ιδιαίτερα,κι εγώ κυρίως υπερκοιλιακές έχω.αχ,το θέμα με τη σωματική άσκηση και μένα με απασχολεί ιδιαιτερα.πριν ξεκινήσει όλο αυτό το βασανο,εκανα γυμναστική 4-5 φορες την εβδομαδα και πολύ περπατημα.τώρα μονο 2-3 φορες λίγη yoga,pilates και λίγο περπάτημα,φοβάμαι να ζοριστω παραπανω...


Απ την ώρα που ηρθαν αυτά,αποφεύγω και γω δυστυχώς πολλά πράγματα που έκανα οπως σχολές χορού,γυμναστική,και ευτυχώς περπατάω οσο μπορώ (τουλάχιστον 2 χιλιόμετρα τη μέρα)..Αλλά μ αυτά τα ελεεινά ψυχοσωματικά ζω σαν καρδιοπαθής κανονικά...Τις προάλλες πήγα ν ανέβω μια ανηφόρα γρήγορα να κρατήσω το σκύλο γιατί ερχόταν αμάξι,και μόλις εσκυψα να τον δέσω σκάει μια δυνατή που χέστηκα πάνω μου..Ηταν σαν μια εσωτερική μπουνιά,ένα αρκετά καλό ντιρέκτ..

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

manos32,αυτο που εγραψες"....μαλλον θα παω και σε αλλον γιατρο,μαλλον δεν ειδε καλα...",ετσι ξεκιναει η υποχονδρια & η καρδιοφοβια,ειναι δηλαδη μια αγχωδης νευρωση για την υγεια(με εμμονη στην καρδια).Εγω εχω παει σε πολλους καρδιολογους γι αυτον ακριβως τον λογο,μηπως καποιος μου βρει το "προβλημα".Αν το αφησεις και μεγαλωσει(δηλαδη εμμενεις σε αυτη την φοβια)ζεις σαν καρδιοπαθης στην κυριολεξια!Οσο για το γιατι ονομαζονται υπερκοιλιακες,ειναι αυτο που ειπε η(η ο) litoa.Εγω εχω περισσοτερες υπερκοιλιακες αλλα & καποιες κοιλιακες,μου εχουν πει οτι τις υπερκοιλιακες δεν τις λαμβανουν καθολου υποψην ενω και τις αλλες δεν τις θεωρουν επικινδυνες.Μακαρι να ειναι ετσι οπως τα λενε(που ετσι θα ειναι)αλλα βλεπω μετα απο 6 χρονια μαζι τους οτι "παλευονται" δυσκολα για τον λογο που εχω πει παρα πολλες φορες,μας φοβιζουν γιατι νιωθουμε οτι η καρδια δεν λειτουργει σωστα οποτε αυτο απο μονο του φοβιζει!Τι να γινει βρε παιδια,αφου αυτο μας ετυχε θα το παλεψουμε,δεν γινεται αλλιως.Ξερω(πολυ καλα!!)πως ειναι δυσκολο.....

----------


## manos32

Δεν το κάνω επίτηδες PANH αλήθεια..Δεν μ αρέσει καθόλου αυτό που ζώ..Το να μην χαίρεσαι πράγματα απλά και καθημερινά είναι βάσανο κανονικά..Νιώθω οτι εκτίω την ποινή μου κατά κάποιο τρόπο...Και φυσικά προσπαθώ να μην με τρομάζει αλλά με τρομάζει..Αφού κανα δυο φορές σκέφτηκα πολύ σοβαρά να πάω στα επείγοντα που μ έπιασαν συνεχόμενες έκτακτες..Ευτυχώς πήγα στους γονείς μου κάτω και πέρασαν..Δεν μπορούσε να μου έρθει στομαχόπονος,πονοκέφαλος,ν α πονάει το πόδι??Καρδιά βρήκε να είναι ρε γαμώτο...

----------


## trelokotsos

> Δεν το κάνω επίτηδες PANH αλήθεια..Δεν μ αρέσει καθόλου αυτό που ζώ..Το να μην χαίρεσαι πράγματα απλά και καθημερινά είναι βάσανο κανονικά..Νιώθω οτι εκτίω την ποινή μου κατά κάποιο τρόπο...Και φυσικά προσπαθώ να μην με τρομάζει αλλά με τρομάζει..Αφού κανα δυο φορές σκέφτηκα πολύ σοβαρά να πάω στα επείγοντα που μ έπιασαν συνεχόμενες έκτακτες..Ευτυχώς πήγα στους γονείς μου κάτω και πέρασαν..Δεν μπορούσε να μου έρθει στομαχόπονος,πονοκέφαλος,ν α πονάει το πόδι??Καρδιά βρήκε να είναι ρε γαμώτο...


Φίλε μου εγώ έχω πάει πολλές φορές στα επείγοντα χαχαχα!! άρα βλέπεις πως υπάρχουν και χειρότεροι από σένα. Πάντως αυτό με τις σωματικές δραστηριότητες πρέπει κάπως να το καταπολεμήσουμε γιατί βοηθάει. Θυμάμαι μια περίοδο που τα είχα καταφέρει ένιωθα καλύτερα, είχα λιγότερες έκτακτες και δε φοβόμουνα. Τώρα βέβαια που έχω φορτωμένο πρόγραμμα και δε προλαβαίνω είναι άστα να πάνε η κατάσταση.

----------


## manos32

Αμα καταλαγιάσουν λίγο αυτά που μου έρχονται θα προσπαθήσω να κάνω κάτι,αλλά αν με την άσκηση πάθω κάτι σοβαρό?Φοβάμαι μην με πιάσουν πάλι απανωτές έκτακτες και μείνω στον τόπο...
Μια χαρά ήμουν ρε γαμώτο,με τις βόλτες,τα καλαμπούρια μου,τα χόμπι μου..Ηρθε αυτό το πράμα και μου γ@...σε τα ενδιαφέροντα μου..

----------


## manos32

Μην πώ το άλλο..Εχω βγάλει την παναγία της κοπέλας μου κανονικά..Δε φταίει σε τίποτα και κάνει τόσο υπομονή..Προχτές ήμαστε για καφεδάκι και μου ρθαν κανα δυο και μου είπε μην αρχίσεις πάλι σε παρακαλώ..Βλέπω να την ξεριζώνω καμμιά μέρα να τελειώνουμε..Και ο πατέρας μου εχει φρικάρει στη δουλειά που είμαστε μαζί μου λέει-τι ειν αυτά ρε συ τι έχεις πάθει....

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

manos32 τι εγραψα πιο πανω??ΚΑΝΕΙΣ δεν προκειται να σε καταλαβει αν δεν το εχει περασει,ΚΑΝΕΙΣ!!Ουτε οι καρδιολογοι δεν μπορουν να το καταλαβουν γι αυτο σου λενε"βγαλτω απ το μυαλο σου,αγχος ειναι".Ποσο μαλλον οι δικοι μας ανθρωποι που δεν εχουν καμια σχεση μ αυτο.Για σκεψου,εγω πλεον δεν λεω τιποτα στον αντρα μου,που ειναι τοσο καλος συντροφος,γιατι ειδα οτι οταν το ανεφερα ουτε καταλαβαινε τι ειναι αυτο αλλα και ενιωθα οτι γινομαι κουραστικη(χωρις να μου το δειχνει!),οποτε μην το κανεις,οσο δυσκολο και να ειναι!Ξερω καλα οτι δεν το κανεις επιτηδες(αλοιμονο!),ειναι ντερτι μεγαλο οι αρρυθμιες.....ΤΟ ΞΕΡΩ ΚΑΛΑ!

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Πράγματι παιδιά, κανείς δεν μπορεί να μας καταλάβει και δυστυχώς, για τους άλλους γινόμαστε κουραστική. Πάντως ότι και να λένε οι καρδιολόγοι, ότι είναι ακίνδυνες και δεν προκαλούν ανησυχία, δεν μπορούν να καταλάβουν πως νιώθουμε και ότι είναι πολύ ενοχλητικές. Ότι και να λένε, θα έπρεπε να κάνουν κάτι για να μας βοηθήσουν γιατί δεν παλεύεται και όχι να σου λένε δεν είναι τίποτα μην ανησυχείς. Εντάξει ρε γιατρέ αλλά δεν το νιώθεις εσύ, εγώ το νιώθω και δεν ξέρεις πως είναι. Το Σάββατο όλη μέρα δεν είχα καμία και ξαφνικά από το απόγευμα και μετά χωρίς λόγο, έτσι ξαφνικά είχα όλη την ώρα. Ότι και να έκανα είχα έκτακτες. Όταν ανέπνεα βαθιά, όταν έσκυβα, όταν καθόμουν τσουπ να και η έκτακτη, φοβήθηκα πολύ, με έριξε τελείως. Όσον αφορά την μητέρα μου, αυτή τις καταλαβαίνει, όχι όλες βέβαια, άλλα δεν την ενοχλούν ιδιαίτερα. Ο καρδιολόγος της είπε ότι δεν λιποθύμησε από αυτές, και επειδή ήδη έπαιρνε τενορμίν 100mg, ένα τέταρτο την ημέρα, της είπε να το διπλασιάσει.

----------


## litoa

Παιδιά πράγματι,αν κάποιος δεν το'χει ζησει,δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει τι ζόρι είναι,μπορεί να σε κατανοεί,να σου συμπαραστέκεται,αλλά μέχρι εκεί.κι εγώ πλεον προσπαθώ να τα λέω όσο το δυνατό λιγοτερο στον άντρα μου και στους δικούς μου,γιατί κι εγώ νιώθω οτι γινομαι κουραστικη,θα μου πουν αφού τοσοι γιατροί σου έχουν πει οτι δεν είναι τιποτα,βγαλτο απ'το μυαλό σου και τα σχετικα κι εγώ θα πω/σκεφτώ άντε να το νιωθατε κι εσείς και θα σας έλεγα..οποτε δε βγαίνει τιποτα..γιαυτό και είναι τόσο σημαντικό αυτό το φόρουμ,μιλάς και ο άλλος σε καταλαβαινει,αισθάνεσαι οτι δεν είσαι απο άλλο πλανήτη..

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Εγω πολλες φορες σκεφτομαι οτι παλευω "ηρωικα" με τις αρρυθμιες,αυτο το βασανο που απο τοτε που εμφανιστηκαν αλλαξε η ζωη μου ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ! Ολα τα υπολοιπα(φοβιες,υποχονδρια κτλ)τα εφεραν αυτες....δεν ξερω αν σου καταστρεφουν την καρδια(οι γιατροι λενε οχι),το μυαλο και τη ζωη ομως στα τσακιζουν!Αυτοι που δεν μπορουν να μας καταλαβουν,δεν εχουν νιωσει να ΜΗΝ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΕΙ ΣΩΣΤΑ η καρδια η τα "γκτουπ"ωστε να καταλαβουν ποσο φοβο μπορει να προκαλεσει...

----------


## trelokotsos

Νομίζω ότι ένας ακόμα λόγος που επιδεινώνει την κατάσταση είναι ακριβώς ότι δε μπορούμε να το συζητήσουμε εύκολα με άλλους ανθρώπους. Πόσες φορές μου έχει συμβεί όταν δουλεύω ή όταν είμαι με φίλους και κάνω σαν να μην συνέβη τίποτα ενώ έχω κατατρομάξει και θέλω να πάω στα επείγοντα!! τι να πείς?? θα γελάνε μαζί σου. Όσο να ναι κι αυτό σε συμπιέζει ψυχολογικά.

----------


## viki38

Καλημερα απο ελλαδα αυτη τη φορα , αφου με σαπισαν οι αρρυθμιες στο τα3ιδι , ευτυχως οχι ολες τις μερες , την πρωτη και χθες , τις υπολοιπες ειχα το πολυ 3 ολη μερα . Βεβαια και σημερα για το καλημερα , ετσι να μην ξεχνιομαστε . Φυσικα και παλι σκεφτηκα να παω σε γιατρο αλλα δεν θα με ωφελησει σε ττιποτα απολυτως και το 3ερω . Με το μονο που μπορω να το συζητησω και να το καταλαβει ειναι ο αντρας μου , ευτυχως δηλαδη , εχει και εκεινος καποιες φορες αλλα δεν το απασχολουνε , δεν τις φοβαται .Το εχω πει και το 3ερουνε καποιες φιλες μου κολλιτες αλλα περα απο ενα παρηγορο λογο δεν εχουνε κατι αλλο να πουνε γιατι δεν το βιωνουνε οποτε δεν μπορουνε να το καταλαβουνε . Εχω τυχει να το πω και να με κοροιδεψουνε ανθρωποι , οπως η καλη μου η πεθερουλα η ξερολα , εγω να ειμαι εγκυος να της λεω οτι εχω εκατομμυρια αρρυθμιες και εκεινη να λεει "θα λες οτι ειναι να γινει θα γινει " τι λες μωρι κοτα !!!! και απο τοτε εγινα η φοβικια που φοβαται αδικα η αρρωστομανις οπου πρεπει να μην της δεινουμε σημασια οσο και αν ταλαιπωρειτε αφου οι γιατροι ειπανε οτι δεν εχει τθποτα . Η ψυχαναλυση ειναι βουντου , μαυρη μαγεια . τεσπα να μην τα λεω ολοι πανω κατω τον ιδιο ρατσισμο περναμε γιατι περι ρατσισμου προκειτε .

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Καλημερα!χαχαχα....viki38 εχεις πλακα με την "πεθερουλα σου".....πως να καταλαβει κοπελα μου καλη?Αφου δεν το χει νιωσει να της φυγει η "ξερολιαση"....εξω απ το χορο....εδω αλλοι ενα τσιμπημα νιωθουν η μια ταχυπαλμια & τα χανουν,οχι εμεις που ζουμε αυτο το βασανο(εγω για χρονια σχεδον καθημερινα!).Εγω παντως δεν περιμενω απο κανεναν να με καταλαβει,αλλωστε στη δικια μου καρδια συμβαινει....απλα θυμωνω με τους ανθρωπους που λενε.."πως κανεις ετσι?αφου οι γιατροι σου λενε οτι εισαι καλα...φαντασιοπληκτη εισαι...."και επειδη εμενα με χαλαει αυτο,δεν λεω τιποτα σε κανεναν(τουλαχιστον επαψα να το κανω),δεν βγαινει πουθενα!ΜΟΝΟΙ μας το παλευουμε και γι αυτο ωρες ωρες νιωθω πολυ περηφανη για εμενα,γιατι ειναι πολυ δυσκολο αυτο που βιωνω!

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Αχ κορίτσια πόσο δίκιο έχετε! Εγώ εχθές τα χρειάστηκα λίγο. Ήμουν με την μεγάλη κόρη μου στο αυτοκίνητο μόνες μας και οδηγούσα, εκείνη την ώρα με έπιασε μια δυνατή έκτακτη κόντεψε να μου πεταχτεί η καρδιά έξω από το στήθος. Σκέφθηκα έτσι και πάθω τίποτα τώρα την ώρα που οδηγώ θα σκοτωθούμε και οι δύο. Με έπιασε μια ανασφάλεια μετά και ένας φόβος. Γιατί ρε γαμώτο να μου συμβαίνει αυτό το πράγμα σκεφτόμουν. Όλοι οι άλλοι άνθρωποι είναι τόσο ξένοιαστοι και εγώ να έχω αυτό το περίεργο βάσανο, να ζω στην ανασφάλεια κάθε ώρα και στιγμή. Και εγώ πάντως κάποιες φορές που έχει τύχη να με πιάσουν έκτακτες και να πανικοβάλλομαι, έχει τύχη να είναι η πεθερά μου μπροστά και με αντιμετωπίζει σαν να είμαι λίγο "βαρεμένη". Σαν να έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα στο μυαλό και σαν οι γιατροί να τους έχουν πει να μην μου δίνουν σημασία! Αυτή η συμπεριφορά με ενοχλεί πάρα πολύ και περίμενα να με καταλάβει γιατί αντιμετωπίζει και αυτή το ίδιο πρόβλημα σε μεγαλύτερο βαθμό από εμένα. Τέλος πάντων, τι να πεις.

----------


## viki38

καλησπερα κοριτσια , ναι μαι εγω , παντα με εκτακτες εννοειτε , ναι εχετε δικαιο ποτε και κανεις δεν θα μας καταλαβει . Και εχεις δικαιο ΠαΝΗ πρεπει να ειμαστε περιφανοι , ειναι πολυ δυσκολο αυτο που βιωνοουμε , παρα πολυ . Η πεθερα μου το εχει παθει και αυτη και ετρεχε σε γιατρους και εκεινη αλλα κανεις δεν καταλαβαινει οτι κατι που δεν φοβαται εκεινος εχουμε δικαιωμα να το φοβομαστε εμεις .Εκει εκνευριζομαι οτι δεν δειχνουνε κατανοηση , τεσπα δεν τους βλεπω και συχνα , αρκετα σπανια θα ελεγα , ομως ενοχλουμε που ειμαι η αρρωστομανης που ταχα εχει αρρυθμιες και τις φοβαται γιατι ειναι φοβιτσιαρα , με λιγα λογια . ΕΙμαι στο τσακ στο να παω σε γιατρο παλι , αλλα για να μου πει τι ???? και παλι σκεφτομαι μηπβς ο γιατρος μου εκανε λαθος και δεν βρηκε οτι κατι εχω οποτε να παω και σε αλλο . Τα ιδια , τα 3ερετε , τα βιωενετε . Μαρια μου κουραγιο μην το αφηνεις και μην σε πιανει ανασφαλεια , αν και ειναι φυσιολογικο να φοβασαι , προσπαθεισε να το πολεμησεις . Και εγω τρεμω οταν μενω μονη με τα παιδια και εχει 24ωρες υπηρεσιες ο αντρας μου.

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Έτσι όπως τα λες είναι viki38, μας αντιμετωπίζουν σαν να είμαστε αρρωστομανής και λίγο τρελαμένοι, αλλά δεν ξέρουν τι βάσανο είναι αυτό να ζεις συνέχεια στο φόβο. Και να μην υπάρχει μία λύση! Ούτε τα φάρμακα δίνουν οριστική λύση, ούτε τίποτα, αυτό είναι απελπιστικό. Κι εγώ φοβάμαι να μείνω μόνη μου, είτε με τα παιδιά, είτε χωρίς. Νιώθω ότι μπορεί να πεθάνω και δεν θα με πάρει κανείς είδηση.

----------


## viki38

Καλημερα σε ολες και ολους , εγω επισκεφτηκα τελικα καποιον ψυχιατρο και αποφασησα να αρχησω μια σειρα συνεδριων . Ηταν ο πρωτος γιατρος που ενοιωσα να καταλαβαινει τι περναω , να μην αποκαλει ενα απλο ψυχοσωματικο συμπτωμα αλλα κατι που με βασανιζει και ειναι ο πρωτος που μου ειπε με το μπλαμπλα οτι ναι εχω περασει περιοδους με καταθληψη και τωρα ειναι μια τετοια περιοδος . Οτι ψυχοσωματικο συμπτωμα υπαρχει στον κοσμο εγω το εχω περασει με παντα κλασσικο τις αρρυθμιες . Θα ξεκινησουμε με θεραπεια και αμα δουμε οτι δεν μπορω να αντε3ω τοτε θα προσθεσουμε και ενα φαρμακο . Επιπλεον σημερα θα επισκεφτω και ενα καρδιολογο αρρυθμιολογο ετσι για μενα , εχω αγωνεια και παλι ειμαι λιγο σε υπερενταση σημερα . Να ρωτησω , Μαρια εσυ ποσες αρρυθμιες κανεις ? ειναι καθηερινες ? τι μορφη εχουνε ? εσυ Πανη και οποιος αλλος θελει να πει. Ετσι και αλλιως για να συζηταμε αυτα ειμαστε εδω και εμενα μοθ κανει καλο να 3ερω οτι δεν ειμαι μονη μου .

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

viki38,γεια σου!Εγω δεν θυμαμαι ποσες ειχε καταγραψει το χολτερ τις δυο πρωτες φορες αλλα αρκετες(δεν ηταν αναγκη να τις καταγραψει,τις ενιωθα οτι ηταν πολλες!!)το τελευταιο οπως ξαναεγραψα κατεγραψε λιγες,λες και εγινε επιτηδες,και απ την επομενη μερα ξεκινησε το "παρτυ" παλι....πολυ καλο αυτο που εγραψες με τον ψυχιατρο...συνηθως δινουν απ την αρχη φαρμακα,μονο οι ψυχολογοι κανουν μονο ψυχοθεραπεια χωρις.Το θεμα ειναι να πεσεις σε καλο ανθρωπο,η ψυχολογος η ψυχιατρος να ειναι,να μπορεις να του εχεις εμπιστοσυνη και να σε βοηθησει!Εγω οταν εκανα ψυχοθεραπεια,αγαπησα πολυ την ψυχολογο μου,σαν δικο μου ανθρωπο γιατι ηταν σπουδαιο για εμενα να υπαρχει καποιος που να μπορω να του πω ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ!Οταν γυρισεις απ τον αρρυθμιολογο,γραψε σε παρακαλω τι σου ειπε...(ειχα παει & εγω πιο παλια σε αρρυθμιολογο).

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Καλημέρα παιδιά. Εγώ έχω κάθε μέρα αρρυθμίες, δεν υπάρχει μέρα που να μην έχω. Κάποιες μέρες είναι λίγες γύρω στις 5-10 την μέρα και κάποιες μέρες είναι γύρω στις 50. Δεν ξέρω αν θεωρούνται πολλές ή λίγες άλλα εμένα με ενοχλούν, γιατί από κει που δεν είχα τίποτα ξαφνικά άρχισα να τις έχω και είναι σε καθημερινή βάση, έχει γίνει κομμάτι της καθημερινότητας μου πια. 'Άλλες φορές είναι λιγότερο έντονες, άλλες φορές είναι τόσο δυνατές που με πονάνε και τότε φοβάμαι. Κάποιες φορές μάλιστα είναι και συνεχόμενες η μία μετά την άλλη και αυτό κρατάει για λίγα δευτερόλεπτα, εσείς το παθαίνετε αυτό; Συνήθως είναι κολπικές τις νιώθω πάνω και προς το κέντρο, άλλα έχω και κοιλιακές που τις νιώθω κάτω χαμηλά. Εσύ viki38 πόσες έχεις την μέρα; πώς τις αισθάνεσαι; Άντε και να μας πεις τι σου είπε ο αρρυθμιολόγος.

----------


## elis

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6khQgNgPagA

----------


## viki38

καλησπερα σε ολους , γυρισα λοιπον απο τον αρρυθμιολογο , κατι καινουργιο δεν μου ειπε , δηλαδη ουσιαστικα μου επιβεβαιωσε οτι μου ελεγε χρονια τωρα ο δικος μου καρδιολογος . Οτι μια δομικα καλη και υγιη καρδια δεν κυνδινευει απο καμια ειδους εκτακτοσυστολικη αρρυθμια ειτε κοιλιακη ειτε κολπικη , οτι αυτο δεν θα αλλα3ει και στο μελλον. Επειτα θεωρισε αρκετα λιγες τις εκτακτες μου ακομα και οταν του ειπα οτι στην εγκυμοσυνη εκανα 100-200 για αρκετες μερες , και μου εδωσε ενα παραδειγμα του προηγουμενου ασθενη που ηταν πριν απο μενα οτι εκανε 20.000 την ημερα νουμερο μεγαλο οπως μου ειπε . Μου προτεινε να βαλω ενα χολντερ για να εχει μια εντελως ολοκληρομενη εικονα αλλα βασικα κυριως στο οτι οντως οσες κανω τοσες καταλαβαινω , αλλα μαλλον αμα το βαλω θα το βαλω στον κανονκο γιατρο μου που οκ συνιδειτοποιησα οτι οτι ελεγε σωστο ηταν . Μου προτεινε μεν το ιντεραλ αλλα επιμενει οτι μου χρειαζεται φαρμακο ψυχολογικο γιατι ειναι εντελως σιγουρος οτι αυτο που εχω ειναι σωματοποιημενο αγχος , πραγμα που γνωριζω φυσικα . Οποτε ισως δεχθω να 3εκινησω το φαρμακο στον νεο μου ψυχιατρο και θα δουμε πως θα παει μαζι με την ψυχαναλυση . Να σημειωσω οτι εκανα ψυχοθεραπεια χρονια στον ιδιο ψυχολογο , ο οποιος μπορω να πω οτι με βοηθησε στις κρισεις πανικου , υπηρχε συνδεση και εμπιστοσυνη ομως μετα απο καποια περιοδο σταματησε να με καλυπτει στα σωματικα μου συμπτωματα , τα οποια γινοντουσαν ολο και συνεχεια δυνατοτερα και εγω επεφτα σε απογνωση και απο θεμα νευρων και απο θεμα αγχους και απο θεμα συμπτωματων . Να σημειωσω οτι ποτε δεν ειπε και σε ερωτηση μου αρνηθηκε το οτι υπεφερα απο καταθλιψη εστω και ανα περιοδους οπους βυθιζομουνα μεσα στη θλιψη .

----------


## litoa

Καλησπέρα παιδιά!τραβαμε μεγαλο ζόρι ρε γαμωτο,με καθημερινή ανασφαλεια και φόβο,δε μας αφήνει ολο αυτό να χαρούμε τη ζωη και είμαστε όλοι νέοι σε ηλικία..τι να κάνουμε,όμως,αυτό μας έτυχε,θα το παλεψουμε με όσο το δυνατό περισσότερη αισιοδοξία και θετική ενέργεια,όσο δύσκολο κι αν είναι αυτό.Μαρια κι εγώ το παθαινω αυτό με τις συνεχομενες έκτακτες,ευτυχώς όχι τόσο συχνα και είναι ο,τι χειροτερο.όσο για τον αρρυθμιολογο viki38,όντως δεν είπε κάτι διαφορετικό απ'οτι μου έχουν πει και μένα οι καρδιολογοι.χθες παλι μιλαγα με την καρδιολόγο μου για όλες αυτές τις ενοχλήσεις στην περιοχή της καρδιάς(πινάκια,τσιμπήματα ,σουβλιες)μου λέει μη τους δίνεις σημασία είναι άτυπα νευρομυικα άλγη και δε σχετίζονται με την καρδιά και τις αρρυθμίες.οκ,αλλά έπρεπε όλα να εστιάζουν σ'αυτη την περιοχη???

----------


## viki38

Αυτο που ζουμε ειναι κατι που τελικα οσοι το περνανε το νοιωθουνε . Βεβαια μπορω να πω οτι ειναι ο αντρας μου που παρολο δεν το φοβαται , αν και το παθαινει καποιες λιγες φορες , νοιωθει το φοβο μου και προσπαθει να με βοηθησει να το λυσω , ομως το σιγουρο ειναι οτι κανεις δεν μπορει να καταλαβει στο 100% . Και μενα παντα ολα εστιαζουνε στην περιοχη της καρδιας , ειναι μερες που νοιωθω παρα πολυ πιεσμενη απο ολα ομως .

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Γεια και χαρα σε ολους!Φιλοι μου,δυστυχως βλεπω οτι βασανιζουν πολλους ολα αυτα με την καρδια...ποσο λυπαμαι,ειμαστε νεοι ανθρωποι και χανουμε την ουσια της ζωης!Ειναι τραγικα βασανιστικο!Ο φοβος,αυτος τα δημιουργει ολα!Μας παρουσιαζονται,τα φοβομαστε,γινονται εμμονη και μετα ξεκιναει ο φαυλος κυκλος που παλευεις να βγεις απο εκει για να ζησεις,να αναπνευσεις αλλα δεν μπορεις...ετσι λοιπον γινεται καθημερινο μαρτυριο.....viki38,ολοι οι καρδιολογοι τελικα,τα ιδια μας λενε και φυσικα αυτο ειναι ευχαριστο αλλα δυστυχως αποδεικνυει οτι ολα αυτα εχουν γινει πλεον νευρολογικα νοσηματα!Εμεις τα αφησαμε και εγιναν γιατι μας νικησε ο εμμονικος φοβος αντι να τον νικησουμε εμεις και να ηρεμησουμε το νευρικο μας συστημα!Ετσι ειναι τα πραγματα παιδια,δυστυχως,αυτη ειναι η αληθεια!Ευτυχως ομως που εχουμε την επικοινωνια αυτη μεταξυ μας και δινει κουραγιο ο ενας στον αλλον!

----------


## VassilisM

Καλησπερα! εμενα οι εκτακτες συνηθως ερχονται οταν ξαπλωνω φαγωμενος, σκυβω ή σηκωνομαι αποτομα, γελαω δυνατα, παιρνω βαθια ανασα..μερικες φορες κ στο σεξ. τις νιωθω σαν φτερουγισμα που αντανακλα στο λαιμο κ μπορει να κρατησει κ μια ωρα ή σαν δυνατους επαναλαμβανομενους κτυπους στο κεντρο του στερνου. ενας γιατρος οταν του περιεγραψα τα συμπτωματα μου πε να κοιταξω για διαφραγματοκηλη..γενικα εχω αρκετες ενοχλησεις κ με το στομαχι (δυσπεψια, καουρες, παλινδρομηση) κυριως σε περιοδους στρες..

----------


## viki38

VasilIm kalispera , exeis kairo auta ta simptomata ???? meta to fagito mou lene oi giatroi einai poli sinithismeno na exeis arrithmies , alla auto den me periorizei :) exo sinexeia xaxaxa , pantos ama se vasanizei giati den episkeftesai kapoion giatro ? 
ego kala krato apo arrithmies auto ton kairo , exo kathimerina den exo parapono , apo 2 eos kai 16-17 , pali me blepo na trexo sto giatro mou , na mou pei ti ??? sto telos tha me brisei kai tha exei kai dikaio

----------


## VassilisM

Καλησπέρα Βικυ, οι εκτακτες εμφανιστηκαν περσυ μετα το καλοκαιρι χωρις μεγαλη συχνοτητα ομως. εκανα καρδιολογικες εξετασεις οι οποιες ηταν φυσιολογικες και μετα για αρκετους μηνες ενιωθα πολυ καλυτερα. Παλιοτερα, οταν ημουν φοιτητης ειχα περασει αγχωδη διαταραχη με κρισεις πανικου και διαφορες φοβιες που τις εχω ακομα βεβαια..απ οτι εχω καταλαβει τα ψυχοσωματικα νοσηματα δεν ξεπερνιουνται ευκολα, εχουν εξαρσεις και υφεσεις, οποτε προσπαθω να ειμαι ψυχραιμος οσο γινεται!

----------


## Nicos70

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΟΜΟΙΟΠΑΘΕΙΣ . ΧΑΘΗΚΑ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΞΕΧΑΣΑ ΤΟ PASS ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΠΩ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΛΟΓΟ ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΕΡΧΟΤΑΝ ΤΟ E-MAIL ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ RESET. ΤΕΛΟΣ ΠΑΝΤΩΝ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΠΟΛΟΥΣ ΟΜΟΙΟΠΑΘΕΙΣ ΝΕΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΕΔΩ ΕΓΩ ΣΑΝ ΠΑΛΙΟΣ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΣΑ ΠΟΥ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΩ. ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΕΤΣΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΛΛΑΓΗ ΟΥΤΕ ΕΓΩ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ..... ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΕΧΩ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΕΚΤΑΚΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΛΕΩ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΜΙΛΩ ΓΙΑ ΕΚΑΤΟΝΤΑΔΕΣ ΙΣΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΧΙΛΙΑΔΕΣ ΤΗ ΜΕΡΑ.... ΟΛΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΑΝ ΟΤΑΝ ΠΗΓΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟ ΤΟ ΚΑΘΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΟ ΧΡΟΝΙΑΙΟ ΤΕΣΤ ΚΟΠΩΣΕΩΣ ΜΟΥ. ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ ΤΟ ΕΒΓΑΛΑ ΕΓΡΑΨΕ ΚΑΙ Ο ΚΑΡΔΙΟΓΡΑΦΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΕΚΤΑΚΤΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑ ΕΚΕΙΝΗ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ (ΑΡΚΕΤΕΣ) Ο ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΤΛ ΚΤΛ ΟΣΑ ΕΧΩ ΑΚΟΥΣΕΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ. ΤΟΥ ΠΑΡΑΠΟΝΕΘΗΚΑ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΕΚΤΑΚΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΩ ΑΛΛΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΜΟΥ ΧΑΛΑΕΙ ΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ, ΟΚ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΥΞΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΗ ΔΟΣΗ ΤΟΥ CONCOR ΠΟΥ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΜΠΟΣΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ... ΤΟ ΑΥΞΗΣΑ ΓΙΑ ΜΙΑ ΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΗΜΟΥΝΑ ΠΕΡΔΙΚΗ ...ΜΕΣ ΤΗΝ ΤΡΕΛΗ ΧΑΡΑ ΕΓΩ . ΟΣΠΟΥ ΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΡΧΙΖΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΑΝΥΓΗΡΙ... ΜΙΛΑΜΕ ΟΥΤΕ ΩΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΑΝΑΠΝΟΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ
ΞΑΝΑ ΣΤΟ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΒΑΛΩ ΧΟΛΤΕΡ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ...ΒΑΖΩ ΧΟΛΤΕΡ ΟΚ ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΝΙΩΘΑ ΣΚΤ ΛΕΩ ΟΚ ΘΑ ΓΡΑΨΕΙ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΞΕΡΟΥΜΕ ΠΩΣ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΣΟΥΜΕ... ΟΝΤΩΣ ΕΓΡΑΨΕ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΤΑ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΜΟΝΟ ΕΚΤΑΚΤΕΣ. Ο ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ ΜΑΘΕ ΝΑ ΖΕΙΣ ΜΑΖΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΑΛΛΟ ΕΓΩ ΣΑΝ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΒΡΙΣΚΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΣΟΥ ... ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΕ ΜΕ ΤΑ CONCOR ... ΟΚ ΚΑΙ ΡΩΤΩ ΤΩΡΑ ΕΓΩ... ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΘΕ ΕΚΤΑΚΤΗ ΜΕ ΤΡΑΝΤΑΖΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΛΙΚΡΙΝΑ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΚΑΙ Η ΚΑΡΕΚΛΑ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΘΟΜΑΙ ΚΟΥΝΙΕΤΑΙ? ΠΩΣ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΛΕΨΩ? ΜΟΝΟ ΟΤΑΝ ΚΟΙΜΑΜΑΙ ΗΣΥΧΑΖΩ...ΜΟΛΙΣ ΑΝΟΙΞΩ ΤΑ ΜΑΤΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ 2 ΛΕΠΤΑ ΑΡΧΙΖΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΑΝΥΓΗΡΙ. ΑΥΤΑ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ.... ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΠΟΣΟ ΦΟΒΟΜΟΥΝΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΗΜΟΥΝΑ 20 ΚΑΙ ΕΙΧΑ 2 ΤΗΝ ΗΜΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΕΧΩ ΧΑΣΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΜΠΑΛΑ

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Νικο γεια σου!Πραγματικα πολυ καιρο ειχες να φανεις!Σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα,ζεις ενα μαρτυριο κυριολεκτικα!Δεν σε αφηνει να ζεισεις,σε βασανιζει καθε μερα!Ποσο πολυ σε καταλαβαινω!!Ο Θεος να μας βοηθησει!

----------


## Nicos70

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ PANH ΜΟΥ ... ΑΣΤΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΝΕ ΜΑΥΡΕΣ ΓΙΟΡΤΕΣ............

----------


## manos32

Εγώ περιμένω πότε θα ξαναγίνω οπως ήμουν παλιά..Τις προάλλες ημουν έξω με παρέα και ξαφνικά ένιωσα φούσκωμα στο στήθος και εκτακτες σαν κάτι να με πιέζει εσωτερικά...Σα να ήθελα και πάλι να ρευτώ και να μην μπορώ..Και αφού μου ήρθαν μερικές ξαφνικές και γρήγορες ριπές εκτακτων(σα να είχα ενα μικρό πυροβόλο μεσα μου και να μου εριξε 6-7 γρήγορες ,τρουκ τρουκ)αρχισαν να τρέμουν τα ποδια μου και να μη μου φτάνει ο αέρας και να λέω τωρα θα τελειώσω εδώ..Φώναξα την κοπέλα μου και της ειπα αν δε φυγουν αυτές οι μαλακίες που μου εχουν ρημάξει τη ζωή να σταματήσει ένα ταξί,και να πάμε σπίτι η σε κανα κέντρο υγείας,ΑΛΛΑ ευτυχώς αρχισα να ηρεμώ..
Κάτσαμε σ ένα μαγαζάκι και παρόλ αυτά ΕΙΧΑ ΕΚΤΑΚΤΕΣ..Ποτε οταν επαιρνα αναπνοή,πότε οταν κουνιόμουν,αλλά είχα και πάλι..Βασικά μου εχουν πρήξει τ@@@ οσο καιρό άρχισε αυτο το μαρτύριο..Γιατί το φοβάμαι πολύ και δεν το κρύβω..Ολα στολισμένα,ολοι μια χαρά και γω να μετράω έκτακτες και φτερουγίσματα...

----------


## litoa

Καλησπέρα σε ολους και σε σένα Νίκο.φαντάζομαι όταν είχες πρωτοανοιξει το θέμα δε περιμενες οτι θα είχε τέτοια προσέλευση..ρε γαμωτο δε γίνεται να μας λεν μάθε να ζεις μ'αυτο,δεν έχει τπτ η καρδιά σου,είναι απο άγχος και τέτοια,γιατί πολύ απλα δε παλευεται,ουτε τα φάρμακα κανουν κάτι το ιδιαίτερο,τι να πω..κι εγώ φοβάμαι μήπως με τα χρόνια αυξηθεί η ενταση και η συχνότητα και πως θα την παλεψω..μακάρι να'χει βρεθεί μέχρι τοτε μια ασφαλής και αποτελεσματική λύση..και για να μην ξεχνιομαστε,καλη χρόνια σε ολους με όσο το δυνατό λιγότερες έκτακτες!!!

----------


## manos32

Κάτι πρέπει να παίζει και με το φαγητό...Νομίζω επιβαρύνει πολύ..

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Γεια σας παιδια!Οπως εχω ξαναγραψει,απο τοτε που ηρθαν στη ζωη μου την αλλαξαν ολοκληρωτικα!!Εχουν περασει τοσα χρονια και αυτο το βασανο συνεχιζεται....οποτε ετσι εχει δημιουργηθει ο φοβος για την καρδια και αυτος φερνεις μια ζωη με εμμονες!Μακαρι να ελευθερωθουμε καποτε,μακαρι!!Ευχομαι σε ολους μας(γιατι μπορω να σας καταλαβω!)μια χρονια με υγεια στο μυαλο και με ηρεμη λειτουργια στην καρδουλα μας!

----------


## Nicos70

Οντως litoa δεν το περίμενα ομως ξέρεις ποσο κουράγιο παίρνω καθε φορά που μπαίνω και διαβάζω τα posts . κανονικά θα πρέπει να κάνουμε και reunion. σημερά ας πούμε ηρθα δουλεια και με ποιασανε οι πόνοι στο στήθος (σαν δαγκωματιές) τα χασα ... οχι λεω ρε γμτ παραμονή πρωτοχρονιάς.... 3 φορές πήρα τα κλειδια του αυτοκινήτου να φύγω να παω στα επείγοντα, 3 φορές γυρισα πίσω , μπηκα εδω διαβασα λιγα πόστς ηρέμησα και ελπίζω να αντέξω να παιξω το ρόλο του χαρουμενου απόψε που όλοι χαιρονται...
Καλη χρόνια ρε παιδιά
Υγεια , υγεία και υγεία σας ευχομαι τιποτα αλλό δε φοβάμαι

----------


## litoa

Πραγματικα Νίκο,αν δεν ηταν και το φόρουμ δεν ξέρω αν θα την παλευα,κι εγώ παίρνω τρομερό κουραγιο.έχω και μια ξαδέρφη του άντρα μου που έχει διάφορα παρόμοια θέματα και τα συζητάμε,αλλά εδώ μπορω να ανοιχτώ πιο πολύ.έχω σκεφτεί πολλές φορες οτι θα ηταν ωραίο να κανονιζαμε μια συνάντηση κάποια στιγμη,δεν ξέρω πως το βλέπετε και οι υπόλοιποι.μιλάω για όσους μένουν Αθήνα.εγώ πάντως καταθετω "επίσημη"πρόταση και ελπίζω να το δείτε θετικά και οι υπόλοιποι..και παλι καλη χρονια!

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Νικο με πιανουν και εμενα πονοι στην καρδια,συνεχεια.....ασε που μου εχει γινει εμμονη και μετραω συνεχεια τους παλμους και αν τους δω 80 η 90 νομιζω οτι θα παθω κατι κακο ενω εχω ακουσει οτι πολλοι ειναι αυτοι που οι φυσιολογικοι τους παλμοι ειναι αυτοι......το αλλο??οταν βγουμε και πιω δυο ποτηρακια κρασι,κοκκινιζουν τα μαγουλα μου και με καινε...το μυαλο μου παει στο κακο και αντι να ευχαριστηθω την παρεα,δεν ξεκολαω απ τη σκεψη οτι θα παθω κατι...νομιζω οτι θα μου εχει ανεβει η πιεση αλλα που να μετριεμαι στο μαγαζι η στα ξενα σπιτια???Εχθες ομως,με ενα ποτηρακι κρασι,ξανακοκκινισα και αφου ημουν σπιτι την μετρησα και ειχα 13 με 8,δηλαδη οκ.....το εχω πει και στον γιατρο αυτο που με πιανει και μου το ειχε εξηγησει επιστημονικα αλλα δεν θυμαμαι να σας πω ακριβως τι,ομως μου εδωσε να καταλαβω οτι δεν ειναι ανησυχητικο....απο τωρα σκεφτομαι οτι θα μου βγει ξυνο και σημερα το βραδυ που θα παμε σε φιλους για πρωτοχρονια,θα κοκκινησω και θα φοβαμαι να μην παθω τιποτα,ασε που αν νιωθω οτι οι παλμοι ανεβαινουν θα ζησω κολαση....εσεις βρε παιδια τα νιωθετε αυτα που σας γραφω?Νομιζω οτι ειμαι η μονη που τα νιωθω......

----------


## elis

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZUn-KtTNmA

----------


## elis

> Νικο με πιανουν και εμενα πονοι στην καρδια,συνεχεια.....ασε που μου εχει γινει εμμονη και μετραω συνεχεια τους παλμους και αν τους δω 80 η 90 νομιζω οτι θα παθω κατι κακο ενω εχω ακουσει οτι πολλοι ειναι αυτοι που οι φυσιολογικοι τους παλμοι ειναι αυτοι......το αλλο??οταν βγουμε και πιω δυο ποτηρακια κρασι,κοκκινιζουν τα μαγουλα μου και με καινε...το μυαλο μου παει στο κακο και αντι να ευχαριστηθω την παρεα,δεν ξεκολαω απ τη σκεψη οτι θα παθω κατι...νομιζω οτι θα μου εχει ανεβει η πιεση αλλα που να μετριεμαι στο μαγαζι η στα ξενα σπιτια???Εχθες ομως,με ενα ποτηρακι κρασι,ξανακοκκινισα και αφου ημουν σπιτι την μετρησα και ειχα 13 με 8,δηλαδη οκ.....το εχω πει και στον γιατρο αυτο που με πιανει και μου το ειχε εξηγησει επιστημονικα αλλα δεν θυμαμαι να σας πω ακριβως τι,ομως μου εδωσε να καταλαβω οτι δεν ειναι ανησυχητικο....απο τωρα σκεφτομαι οτι θα μου βγει ξυνο και σημερα το βραδυ που θα παμε σε φιλους για πρωτοχρονια,θα κοκκινησω και θα φοβαμαι να μην παθω τιποτα,ασε που αν νιωθω οτι οι παλμοι ανεβαινουν θα ζησω κολαση....εσεις βρε παιδια τα νιωθετε αυτα που σας γραφω?Νομιζω οτι ειμαι η μονη που τα νιωθω......


λοιπον κουκλα ακου τον επιστημονα τησ ζωησ η αλλιωσ βραδυπους λοιπον ξεκιναω την κατα τα αλλα επιστημονικοτατη αναλυση μου λοιπον
το σωμα σου εχει συνιθησει να λειτουργει με αγχοσ οταν πινει λιγο κρασι χαλαρωνεισ και ανεβαινει η πιεση σου και ο αιματοκριτησ γι αυτο κοκκινιζεισ
δλδ ερχεσαι στη φυσιολογικη για τον οργανισμο σου κατασταση αλλα επειδη εχεισ αγχοσ απο μικρη εσενα σου φαινεται υπερλειτουργια γι αυτο σου λενε οτι δεν εχεισ τιποτα γι αυτο και συ νομιζεισ οτι εχεισ 
απλα καθαρα ξηγημενα
βραδυπουσ φιλικα

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Σ ευχαριστω elis!Δηλαδη το εχεις δει να συμβαινει και σε αλλους?Ρε παιδια,αυτο που γραφω για το κρασι,εγω πινω λιγα ποτηρακια και μου κοκκινιζουν τα μαγουλα...αλλοι που πινουν το βοσπορο,τι κανουν???

----------


## elis

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4863EbnrfkE

----------


## manos32

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqZc7ZQURMs 
Να έχουμε καλή χρονιά αγαπητοί εκτακτοσυστολάκηδες!!!

----------


## Nicos70

Αγαπητοι μου φίλοι η χρονιά μπήκε με μπαραζ εκτακτων.ειναι τόσο δυνατές που πονάω και οταν ειμαι ξαπλωμένος τραντάζετε το κρεββάτι. εχω μια καθε λίγου παλμούς ..πονάω ο γιατρός μου άλλαξε τα κονκορ και μου ειπε να ξαναρχισω τα ιντεραλ εχω 3 μερες που τα παίρνω δεν είδα καμια βελτίωση είμαι απελπισμένος........

----------


## litoa

Κουράγιο και υπομονή ρε Νίκο,δε μπορεί θα βελτιωθεί η κατασταση..σε καταλαβαινω απόλυτα..αλήθεια σου έχουν πει ποτε για ablation;μήπως αν είναι τόσες πολλές οι έκτακτες είναι αυτή η λύση για σένα;θα μου πεις αν ηταν θα στο είχαν προτείνει οι γιατροι,απλα έτσι κουβέντα να γίνεται.και παλι μην το βαζεις κάτω!

----------


## manos32

Νίκο σε νιώθω. Υπομονή .Και ξανά υπομονή .Οσο σκέφτομαι οτι μπορεί και το 2015 να έχω τέτοιες ενοχλήσεις με πιάνουν εντονοι φοβοι και απελπισία.. Και το χειρότερο χαλασα ενα σωρο λεφτά σ εξετάσεις και αποτέλεσμα μηδέν. .Ο γιατρός και μένα ιντεράλ μου εγραψε των 40, μισό πρωί και μισό βράδυ.

----------


## Nicos70

Το αμπλατιον ειναι για να αντιμετωπιστει η μαρμαρυγη οχι οι εκτακτες εχω διαβασει για ατομα που εκαναν την επεμβαση και απάλαχθηκαν απο τη μαρμαρυγη αλλα οχι απο τις εκτακτες .

----------


## manos32

Το αμπλέισον είναι για βλάβες που έχουν να κάνουν με το ηλεκτρικό συστημα τις καρδιάς, και ακόμα δεν είναι σε ικανοποιητικά επίπεδα γιατί είναι καινούργια επεμβατική μέθοδος ακόμη. Πολύς κόσμος επαναλαμβάνει δευτερη και τρίτη φορά τον καυτηριασμό για να έχει σημαντική επιτυχία.. Και φυσικά ο οργανισμός σε πολλές περιπτώσεις ανακατασκεύαζει τα καμμένα νεύρα που εχουν καυτηριαστεί με αποτέλεσμα να έρχονται ξανά τα συμπτώματα.
Ομως ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΕΚΤΑΚΤΕΣ είχα ρωτήσει τους καρδιολόγους που πήγα.

----------


## Touch_The_Sky

Και γω εδω στην παρεα σας...Μια ετσι μια γιουβετσι..
Υπαρχουν περιοδοι που δεν νιωθω ουτε μια, αλλα υπαρχουν και φασεις που ανα 7-10 σφυξεις τσουπ εμφανιζονται..

----------


## manos32

Παιδιά καλημέρα σας..Ξέρετε τι σκέφτομαι?Μήπως μας ψεκάζουν τίποτα ουσιες??Δε νομίζω να υποφέρει τοσος κόσμος απ αυτά ξαφνικά όπως εγώ και να μην μπορεί να βγάλει άκρη..Το λέω αλήθεια.Η να βάζουν τίποτα σ αυτά που τρώμε??

----------


## Nicos70

ΕΓΩ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΣΥΓΧΡΟΝΟΣ ΤΡΟΠΟΣ ΖΩΗΣ

----------


## manos32

Μπορεί να εχεις και δίκιο..Ενας παθολόγος κάτι τέτοιο μου είχε πει..Οτι ζούμε εντελώς αντίθετα με το φυσικό μας περιβάλλον..

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Καλησπέρα παιδιά και ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΜΕ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΑ. Αν και εμένα η καινούργια χρονιά δεν μου μπήκε και τόσο καλά. Ταλαιπωρούμε εδώ και μέρες από μια ίωση με πυρετό και πόνο στο στήθος. Χρειάστηκε να ξεκινήσω αντιβίωση γιατί θα πάθαινα πνευμονία. Ρώτησα τον γιατρό αν επηρεάζουν στις έκτακτες και μου είπε ότι όλες οι αντιβιώσεις μπορεί να αυξήσουν τις ταχυαρρυθμίες αλλά δεν προκαλούν επικίνδυνες αρρυθμίες και πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να πάρω αντιβίωση. Πήρα την αντιβίωση και διάβασα τις παρενέργειες, τι το ήθελα. Έλεγε μέσα για μακρύ διάστημα gt(είναι ένα είδος αρρυθμίας επικίνδυνης για την ζωή) και για κοιλιακή ταχυκαρδία. Από τότε κάθε φορά που παίρνω το χάπι κάνω το σταυρό μου! Εχθές το βράδυ με το που το πήρα και ξάπλωσα για να κοιμηθώ με πιάσανε απανωτές έκτακτες, να τα λέω με πιάσανε οι παρενέργειες, φοβήθηκα πάρα πολύ. Ευτυχώς μετά από λίγο σταμάτησαν. Πάντως και εγώ πολλές φορές έχω αναρωτηθεί πως γίνεται τόσος κόσμος να ταλαιπωρείτε ξαφνικά από αυτές τις έκτακτες. Είναι πράγματι πολύ περίεργο όλο αυτό. Έχει γίνει κάτι σαν επιδημία. Ενώ παλιά δεν συνέβαινε αυτό το πράγμα, δεν ξέρω τι φταίει και δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι μόνο το άγχος. Πάντως όσες έκτακτες και να έχεις, αμέτρητες, οι γιατροί λένε "δεν τρέχει τίποτα", δεν ξέρουν όμως πόσο τραγικό είναι όλο αυτό. Εγώ πιστεύω πια πως δεν υπάρχει λύση και αφού ξεκίνησαν δεν πρόκειται να σταματήσουν, θα τις έχουμε για πάντα.

----------


## manos32

Ποιος ξέρει τι τρωμε, αυξητικές ορμόνες, πλαστικά, τι χλωριο πίνουμε στο νεράκι, τι βάριο αλλουμινιο και σιδηρο αναπνέουμε. (όλ αυτά τα έχω διαβάσει σε έρευνες ιατρών απ το 2010 στο ίντερνετ) . Δεν πιστεύω οτι μονο το στρες προκαλέι αυτά τα παλαβά.
Κάντε ενα κόπο και ψάξτε να δείτε.. Οπως και για τις ακτινοβολίες που τρωμε απ τα πάντα. Τυχαία ο καρκίνος εγινε κρύωμα?
Είμαι σίγουρος οτι μας δηλητηριαζουν.

----------


## Alex89

Γεια χαρα σε όλους. 
Μετα απο παρα πολυ καιρο απών απο φορουμ παλι πισω να μαθω πως ειναι οι πάσχοντες φιλοι μου. 
Το καλοκαίρι που μας πέρασε εκλεισα 1 χρονο απο τοτε που ξεσπασαν τα προβληματα τις καρδίας. Το Ιουνίου - Ιουλίου ξανα εκανα παλι εξετάσεις καρδιογραφημα υπερηχο κτλπ την ωρα που με εξεταζε ο γιατρός μου εκανα έκτακτες αλλα και υπέρ κοιλιακή ταχυκαρδία δεν με αφηνε να κουνιέμαι ο γιατρός για να το καταγράψει στο καρδιογράφημα και στον υπερηχο. 
Μου συνέστησε να παρω τα tenormin για 5 ημέρες μεχρι να παω στην ενδοκρινολόγο μιας και ελειπε στο εξωτερικό. Περνω τα χαπια δεν μπορω να πω οτι εκανα και τιποτα. 
Παω στην ενδοκρινολόγο και μου εκανε εξετάσεις τα παντα μαγνησιο θυρεοειδή καλιο αδρεναλινη κατεχολαμινεσ ρενινη επινεφρίδια κτλπ ουρα 24ωρου. 
Οι εξετάσεις ητανε καλές το μονο παλι μειων όπως περυσι ετσι και φέτος χαμηλο κάλιο οπωσ και ρενινη χαμηλο μια ουσία που σχετιζετε με το καλιο. 
Μου ζητησε να ελέγξω τα επινεφριδια με αξονικη να δουμε τη συμβαινει μου. 
Εγω δεν θελω να κανω αξονικές γιατί λίγους μήνες πιο πριν ειχα σοβαρα προβλημα στην μεση με φρικτό πονο λογο κήλης και παλι δεν πηγα και αφησα να περασει. Στην ουσια θα εκανα 2 αξονικές μεσα σε 6 μήνες οι γιατροί καπου το παρακανουν. 
Ο καρδιολόγος που με προσέχει δυσανασχετισε σχετικα με αξονικη επίσης μου ειπε το οτι εχω χαμηλο καλιο δεν ειναι αποδηξη οτι υπαρχει πρόβλημα επινεφριδίων μιας και δεν παρσουσιαζω υπερτασική κρίση ουτε η αδρεναλινη κτλπ ειναι σε υψηλεσ τιμές και πως το χαμηλο καλιο εχει να κανει και με οχι και τοσο καλη σιτηση. 
Μου συνέστησε καθε μερα μια μπανανα η φυσικο χυμο πορτοκαλι αποχή απο καφε και αλκολ. 
Εννοώ τελευταια ειχαν σταματήσει ειχα κανα δυο τρεις ολη μερα ξαφνηκα επεστρεψαν πινω όμως καφέδες κρασι μόλις βγαινω εξω δεν μπορω να καταλάβω τι φταίει εκει η καρδια λειτουργει σωστα γιατι το αισθάνομαι μόλις βαζω το χερι στον καρπο να μετρησω παλμούς κανω συνεχεια έκτακτες παυση τι στο διαολο συμβαινει. 
Απο ψυχολογικής άποψης ειμαι καλα το εχω παρει αποφαση δεν θα μου φυγουν ποτε δεν στεναχωριέμαι όπως πριν απλώς με ενοχλούν και το εχω παρει αποφασει οτι καποια στιγμη η καρδια μου θα με προδώσει χωρίς να με φοβηζει.

----------


## manos32

Αλεξ εχεις πμ.

----------


## Nicos70

καλημέρα ειχα μερες να μπω λόγω ταξιδιου και απ οτι βλεπω δεν εχει αλλάξει και κάτι. Δεν ανακαλυθφηκε ακομα η φιλοσοφική λίθος . απλά ηθελα να σασ πω μια καλημέρα και καλή δύναμη

----------


## viki38

Καλησπερα και απο μενα , καλη χρονια και ολα αυτα σχετικα κτλ κτλ κτλ .Και εγω μετα απο ενα διαστημα απουσιας ξαναμπηκα και διαβασα τα νεα σας . Ε και σε μενα , μια ετσι μια γιουβετζι , αντιμετωπιζω φοβερη ενταση και αγχος , με τα παντα . Ακομα και οταν θελω να ηρεμησω . Πλεον οι αρρυθμιες ειναι το ενα σκελος του προβληματος , το αλλο ειναι τα υπερβολικα νευρα , εκτος εαυτου νευρα , η καταθληψη και καποιοι ψυχαναγκασμοι , οπου ολα αυτα που φερνουνε τις αρρυθμιες . Οπως παντα ετσι στα καλα καθουμενα , δεν 3ερω αμα θα περασει ποτε . Τελικα ο καινουργιος μου ψυχιατρος μου εγραψε να παρω το μινιτραν για να αντιμετωπισω καπως την καταθληψη τις αρρυθμιες και τα νευρα και να ηρεμησω καπως . Θα το παρω απο αυριο . Δεν ξερω αμα φταιει το περιβαλλον για ολα αυτα , ισως ο συγχρονος τροπος ζωης μας βαραινει ψυχολογικα δεν 3ερω

----------


## Dimitris68

Κυρίες, κύριοι, δεσποινίδες χαίρεται. Χαίρομαι που σας "συναντώ" όλους. Είμαι νέος στο forum αλλά βετεράνος στις αρρυθμίες. Είμαι 46 και τις έχω εδώ και 17 χρόνια απο τα 29. Διεγνωσμένα πολλαπλώς αγχώδης, νευρωσικός και ψυχοκαταναγκαστικός με πολλά ψυχοσωματικά γνωρίσματα του υπέρτατου κλασσικού αγχους, πολλές κρισεις πανικού, ζαλαδες, θανατοφοβίες κλπ κλπ. και όλα ενας φαυλος κυκλος, συμβαινει ο πανικος και το ακόλουθο τρεμουλο, ή η ζαλάδα εξαιτίας του αγχους και αυτα με τη σειρά τους πυροδοτούν κι αλλο αγχος κι άλλα επακόλουθα. Με εξαίρετο ψυχίατρο/καθηγητή (ο ψυχολόγος είναι "άχρηστος" γι αυτά, δεν είναι γιατρός και δεν εχει τις γνώσεις και τις αρμοδιότητες) και φυσικά με τη βοήθεια των seroxat kai xanax σε συνδυασμό με την διαλεκτική εφερα το αγχος σε μια σχετική "ισορροπία", βέβαια ποτέ δεν εξαλείφεται και απόδειξη οι αρρυθμίες. Όσον αφορα στις αρρυθμίες λοιπόν, έχω κολπικό πτερυγισμό /έκτακτες δυνατές και βροντερές συστολές που πάρα πολλές φορες συνεχίζουν σε παροξυσμική ταχυκαρδία από 116 minimum έως 132 max από λίγα λεπτά έως και ώρες. Αυτό έχει παγειωθεί απο το 2010 ενω πριν αν και ειχα εισαχθει κανα 2 φορες ήταν μεν ισχυρό αλλα όχι καθημερινο. Υπήρξαν μερες κατευνασμου και μέρες όπως τωρα με συνεχή δραση, καθημερινά, ιδιαιτερα με το φαγητό, την οποιαδήποτε κινηση του σωματος, το σκυψιμο, το περπατημα, το γελιο, αλλα και μονον τη σκεψη αρκει να πυροδοτηθει. όλα ξεκινούν με ενα σφίξιμο μεταξυ στομαχιού και διαφράγματος και πυροδοτουν με αδρεναλινη την καρδιά..να πουμε πως και το σημείο αυτό που ξεκινά στο ύψος του οισοφάγου μερος της ευρυτερης καρδιάς ειναι και αυτό. Η σκεψη και η εμμονη της σε αυτο κανει τα πραγματα χειροτερα, ειναι τρομακτικό και σαφεστατα δημιουργός κατάθλιψης. Έχοντας κανει όλα αυτα τα χρόνια όλα τα σχετικα καρδιολογικά τεστ σε Ελλάδα και Αμερική, καθως και εξετασεις αιματος όλοι παντοτε δεν έβρισκαν κατι παθολογικο αλλα κατέληγαν στο γνωστό "ιδιοπαθους αιτιολογίας" με κυριο ενοχο το στρεςς.Βέβαια οι καρδιολόγοι ποτε γενικώς δε θα παραδεχτουν απόλυτα το αγχος ως βασική αιτία, μονον οι παθολόγοι και οι ψυχίατροι, αυτοί έχουν και ευρυτερες γνώσεις. Το ablation ειναι μια λυση αλλα δεν διωχνει αγχος, το αγχος θα σου ξαναδημιουργήσει καινουργιες αρρυθμίες.. Με Lopressor Λοιπον τα τελευταία 5 χρόνια χωρις να κανει κατι το ιδιαιτερο και βεβαια με ασπιρινη των 80 η 100 τη ημερα για τυχον αποφυγη θρομβώσεων, να πουμε πως μπορει οι αρρυθμίες αυτες να ειναι καλοηθεις αλλα εχουμε 7 φορες επικινδυνότητα για εγκεφαλικό από τους "υγιείς", καθως επίσης και κίνδυνος αποδυνάμωσης της καρδιάς (ανεπάρκεια) λόγω της συνεχούς πάλης, η καρδιά είναι ένας μυς όπως όλοι και οι αρρυθμίες την γυμνάζουν και μεγαλώνει με αποτέλεσμα την ανεπάρκεια. Ειναι ένας ατελειωτος εφιάλτης και δε μιλαω γι αυτούς που λενε οτι εχουν μερικες εκτακτες την ημερα, εδω μιλάμε για συνεχη βομβαρδισμό..

----------


## Nicos70

καλωσ όρισες στη βασανισμένη μας παρέα. Δηλαδή ουτε εσύ βλέπεις κανα φως στο τούνελ ετσι?

----------


## Dimitris68

> καλωσ όρισες στη βασανισμένη μας παρέα. Δηλαδή ουτε εσύ βλέπεις κανα φως στο τούνελ ετσι?


Νίκο καλώς σε βρήκα...πήγα κάποια στιγμή να δω φως, νόμιζα οτι με ειχαν ξεχασει, αλλα με εξαπάτησαν..μπηκε το 2015 σα κομπρεσερ να βαραει ασυστολα τις συστολές και τους πτεριγυσμούς..από το στομάχι,το λαιμό και το κεφαλι να ακουω τους παλμούς σε τρελλο χορό...εκει που πας να παρεις μια ανασα ανακουφισης εκει ξαναπεφτεις στη λούμπα..ειναι γενικά απεριγραπτα τα συναισθηματα, πραγματι οποιος δεν εχει βιώσει τετοια κατασταση δεν μπορει να αντιληφθει το μεγεθος του φόβου και όλων που συνεπαγονται. Με την παραμικρή ανάσα, το φαγητό, την κινηση του σώματος, να πιεις ενα ζεστό, οτισήποτε, κι αρχίζουν τα παροξυσμικά..και όσο μεγαλώνουμε δυστυχώς χειροτερεύουν..δεν ξέρω τι να πώ και τι άλλο να κανω...

----------


## Nicos70

Μακαρι να μπορουσα να σου πω κανε αυτο και θα δεις ανακουφιση. εγω εχω τωρα 2 μηνες που βασανιζομαι ασταματητα απο εκτακτες ολη μερα καθε μερα με το παραμικρό αγχος πολλαπλασιαζονται μονο οταν κοιμαμαι ανακουφιζομαι

----------


## Dimitris68

> Μακαρι να μπορουσα να σου πω κανε αυτο και θα δεις ανακουφιση. εγω εχω τωρα 2 μηνες που βασανιζομαι ασταματητα απο εκτακτες ολη μερα καθε μερα με το παραμικρό αγχος πολλαπλασιαζονται μονο οταν κοιμαμαι ανακουφιζομαι


Νίκο, ακριβώς τα ίδια και εδώ! μεχρι με πονανε και οι φλεβες στα μηνίγγια, νιώθω τους παλμούς στην κοιλιά, στομάχι, όπου ναναι..Πόσα χρόνια υποφερεις απο αρρυθμίες;

----------


## Nicos70

Απο 19 χρονων τωρα ειμαι 45

----------


## Dimitris68

μας έχει κατασπαράξει το αγχος αδερφέ..δεν μπορουμε να χαρουμε κατι χωρίς να μην υπάρξει μια φορά ουτε μια εκτακτη ή οτι αλλο αρρυθμο..από το φαγητό, τη βόλτα, την καλή παρέα, ακόμη και το σεξ..παντού δερβεναγας η αρρυθμία, η ταχυπαλμια και ο πτερυγισμός..τόσα χρόνια τελικά δε μαθαμε να ζουμε μαζι του αλλά μας φοβερίζει καθε φορά..έχεις μαθει απο κανεναν να ειναι περισσοτερα χρονια απο μας σε αυτη την κατασταση και να τα εχει καταφερει; ή να παλευει ακομη;

----------


## Nicos70

Δυστυχως οχι....

----------


## Nicos70

εσυ που αν διάβασα σωστά πήγες και αμερική δεν βρήκες ουτε εκεί καμια ακρη?

----------


## P73

παιδια δεν ειμαι σχετικος με το αντικειμενο αλλα εαν μαζι με την στανταρ αγχολυτικη αγωγη λαμβανατε και κατι (φαρμακο) για τις αρρυθμιες δεν θα βλεπατε αποτελεσμα?

----------


## Dimitris68

> παιδια δεν ειμαι σχετικος με το αντικειμενο αλλα εαν μαζι με την στανταρ αγχολυτικη αγωγη λαμβανατε και κατι (φαρμακο) για τις αρρυθμιες δεν θα βλεπατε αποτελεσμα?


και φυσικα παιρνουμε , beta blockers, πχ lopressor, εννοειται...αν θες διαβασε πιο πανω.

----------


## Dimitris68

> εσυ που αν διάβασα σωστά πήγες και αμερική δεν βρήκες ουτε εκεί καμια ακρη?


μπα..το ιδιο πραγμα...οι γιατροι τα ιδια λενε...και κει μαλιστα ειναι μαστιγα..

----------


## Nicos70

εχεις βαλει χολτερ ρυθμού φαντάζομαι πόσες γράφεις το 24ωρο?

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Γεια σε ολη την παρεα!Δημητρη,εισαι μαχητης σαν ολους μας.Αυτη ειναι μαχη και στο λεω εγω που μπορω να σε καταλαβω!Παντως για το οτι εμεις εχουμε περισσοτερες πιθανοτητες για εγκεφαλικα η για ανεπαρκεια,ολοι οι καρδιολογοι που εχω ρωτησει(γιατι τους εχω τρελανει στις ερωτησεις!)μου εχουν πει οτι δεν υπαρχει τετοιο θεμα!Μια υγειης καρδια ειναι δυσκολο να παθει βλαβη απ τις αρρυθμιες,μονο οταν υπαρχει μαζι και αλλο προβλημα.Εσυ Νικο μου τι κανεις?Εχουν ηρεμησει καθολου "αυτες"?

----------


## Nicos70

Εγω τι να σου πω εδω και 3 μηνες εχω εξαρση δεν περνω ανασα ολη μερα

----------


## Dimitris68

> Γεια σε ολη την παρεα!Δημητρη,εισαι μαχητης σαν ολους μας.Αυτη ειναι μαχη και στο λεω εγω που μπορω να σε καταλαβω!Παντως για το οτι εμεις εχουμε περισσοτερες πιθανοτητες για εγκεφαλικα η για ανεπαρκεια,ολοι οι καρδιολογοι που εχω ρωτησει(γιατι τους εχω τρελανει στις ερωτησεις!)μου εχουν πει οτι δεν υπαρχει τετοιο θεμα!Μια υγειης καρδια ειναι δυσκολο να παθει βλαβη απ τις αρρυθμιες,μονο οταν υπαρχει μαζι και αλλο προβλημα.Εσυ Νικο μου τι κανεις?Εχουν ηρεμησει καθολου "αυτες"?


να σαι καλά!! κι όμως, οποιαδήποτε καρδιά, εάν δεν κοντρολάρεται ετσι ωστε να μην ανεβαζει συνεχεια υψηλούς σφυγμούς (από αρρυθμίες - πτερυγισμοί, μαρμαρυγή, παροξυσμική ταχυκαρδία κλπ) εχει μεγαλο κινδυνο θρομβώσεων, γι αυτό συνιστάται λήψη αντιθρομβωτικών παραγόντων τύπου ασπιρίνης ή βαρύτερων τύπου βαρφαρίνης, ανάλογα με την ηλικία. Δεν παίζει ρόλο η καλή της κατάσταση, οι αρρυθμίες επιβαρύνουν ανάλογα με την συχνότητα και την ηλικία. Το ίδιο και η αποδυνάμωση της καρδιας, όπως είπα η καρδιά είναι ένας μυς που "γυμνάζεται" με τις ταχυκαρδίες και τις συνεχείς έκτακτες, με αποτέλεσμα τη διόγκωση όπως και κάθε άλλος μυς του σώματός μας.

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Ουδεποτε ηθελα να κανω τον γιατρο εδω μεσα αλλα εγω απλα γραφω αυτα που μου εχουν πει οι πανπολλοι γιατροι που εχω επισκεφτει.Η καρδια,οταν ειναι υγειης,και αρρυθμιες να εχει δεν παθαινει κατι,αυτο το λενε ολοι.Σιγουρα θα υπαρξει προβλημα σε μια υγειη καρδια οταν για αρκετα χρονια και καθημερινα εχει παλμους πανω απο 100.Οπως μου ειπαν και δυο(απ τους 8!)γιατροι,αν ηταν ετσι οι αθλητες που εχουν καθε μερα πολλους παλμους θα ειχαν μετα τα 60 προβλημα καρδιας!

----------


## litoa

Παιδιά καλησπέρα κι απο μένα και Δημήτρη καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα!ρανη και μένα αυτά μου έχουν πει οι γιατροί που έχω ρωτήσει,τώρα βέβαια τι θα γίνει καθώς περνάν τα χρόνια,δεν το ξέρει κανεις,αλλά αυτό ισχυει για ολους τους ανθρώπους..ίσως η δική μας καρδιά να επιβαρύνεται λίγο παραπανω,ίσως παλι και όχι,ποιος ξέρει?όσο για την αντιπηκτική αγωγη σε μορφή ασπιρίνης,φαντάζομαι την συνέστησαν στον Δημήτρη λόγω του πτερυγισμου,γιατί γιατι μονο για έκτακτες δεν δίνουν κάτι τέτοιο.καλη δυναμη σε ολους!

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Ακριβως litoa,ετσι ειναι...κανεις δεν ξερει τι θα γινει με τα χρονια,οπως μου λενε και οι γιατροι,μαλιστα ενας μου λεει"εμενα που με βλεπεις,μπορει να πεθανω απο καρδια καποια στιγμη και εσυ μπορει οχι"....τι να πεις...εδω ακους ανθρωπους με οχι αρρυθμιες και ταχυκαρδιες,με τιποτα απολυτος,και ξαφνικα πεθαινουν απο καρδια!Οκ,εμεις πιστευω που βασανιζομαστε απο ολες αυτες τις ενοχλησεις και εχουμε κανει 100 επισκεψεις σε καρδιολογους,επρεπε να ειμαστε πιο ησυχοι αφου μας λενε οτι δεν εχουμε κινδυνο,αλλα αυτο ειναι το "θεμα" μας,η υποχονδριαση δεν μας αφηνει να το πιστεψουμε και να πουμε"ασε ρε γαμωτο ελευθερο το μυαλο σου,αφου θα πεθανω που θα πεθανω καποια στιγμη,ας ζησω ελευθερα αντι να βασανιζομαι καθε μερα με τον φοβο της καρδιας...."!

----------


## Nicos70

Παιδιά διαβαζω ενα βιβλίο με μαρτυρίες απο τη μαχη που εδωσαν οι Ελλαδιτες στην Κύπρο το 1974. Οι περισσότεροι μεσα γραφουν οτι είχαν αρρυθμίες οτι σταματουσε η καρδια τους και μετα ξεκινουσε με ενα δυνατό χτυπημα . Μηπως βιώνουμε κάποιου είδους τραυματικό σοκ κι εμεις με τον τρόπο μας.....

----------


## Dimitris68

δε θέλω να απογοητεύσω κανέναν, αλλά παντός τύπου "καλοήθους" αρρυθμία σε μια υγιή καρδιά όταν είναι σε χρόνια κατάσταση, χρήζει συντήρησης με αντιπηκτικά, δε χρειάζεται να το ξανα αναλύσω το θέμα, είναι πολύ απλό να το αντιληφθείτε..και νομίζω πως εδω βρισκόμαστε άνθρωποι προφανως με υγιή καρδια και με χρόνια ταλαιπωρία, αλλιώς δε θα βασανιζόμασταν να εκθέτουμε τις φοβίες μας. Και.. άλλο οι φυσιολογικές ταχυπαλμίες από φυσική κόπωση όπως η άθληση, η εργασία κλπ και άλλο οι ξαφνικές ταχυκαρδίες από αρρυθμίες.

----------


## Dimitris68

δε θέλω να απογοητεύσω κανέναν, αλλά παντός τύπου "καλοήθους" αρρυθμία σε μια υγιή καρδιά όταν είναι σε χρόνια κατάσταση, χρήζει συντήρησης με αντιπηκτικά, δε χρειάζεται να το ξανα αναλύσω το θέμα, είναι πολύ απλό να το αντιληφθείτε..και νομίζω πως εδω βρισκόμαστε άνθρωποι προφανως με υγιή καρδια και με χρόνια ταλαιπωρία, αλλιώς δε θα βασανιζόμασταν να εκθέτουμε τις φοβίες μας. Και.. άλλο οι φυσιολογικές ταχυπαλμίες από φυσική κόπωση όπως η άθληση, η εργασία κλπ και άλλο οι ξαφνικές ταχυκαρδίες από αρρυθμίες. Νίκο, όντως, εμείς ζούμε το καθημερινό τραυματικό σοκ εξαιτίας του ιδιοπαθούς μας άγχους και του φαύλου κύκλου, το αγχος προκαλεί αρρυθμίες και οι αρρυθμίες στη συνέχεια προκαλούν περισσότερο αγχος..

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Λες βρε Νικο να ζουμε κατι τετοιο??χα χα...δυστυχως ολα ξεκινανε απ το μυαλο μας,αυτο ειναι το μονο σιγουρο!!Δημητρη,δεν ξερω ποιος γιατρος σου εχει πει για το οτι οι χρονιες αρρυθμιες χρειαζονται αντιπηκτικα χαπια,αλλα εμενα μου εχουν πει σε καμια περιπτωση!!Θυμαμαι κι ολας οτι αντιπηκτικα επαιρνε ο μακαριτης ο πατριος μου απ την στιγμη που εκανε επεμβαση για τις αρτηριες του και μετα.Οταν ρωτησα τον γιατρο(γιατι οπως σας εχω ξαναπει τους ειχα μουρλανει στις ερωτησεις!),μου ειχε απαντησει οτι σε καμια περιπτωση δεν χορηγειται αντιπηκτικο για αρρυθμιες....τωρα τι να σου πω....να μου λενε ολοι τους παραμυθια??Νικο,καποτε,σε ενα παλιο φορουμ που ειχα διαβασει υπηρχε καποιος που ειχε αρρυθμιες 30 χρονια και οι γιατροι του ελεγαν οτι δεν προκειται να παθει κατι απο αυτες,μονο να βασανιζεται ψυχολογικα!

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Καλημέρα και από εμένα παιδιά. Όπως όλοι εσείς έτσι κι εγώ συνεχίζω να βασανίζομαι με τις καταραμένες τις έκτακτες καθημερινά και χωρίς εξαιρέσεις. Πάντως θα συμφωνήσω και εγώ με την ΡΑΝΗ, ότι αντιπηκτικά δεν δίνουν ποτέ σε έκτακτες. Μόνο σε κολπική μαρμαρυγή, αυτού του είδους η αρρυθμία επηρεάζει αιμοδυναμικά τον οργανισμό. Οι έκτακτες είναι απλώς έκτοποι παλμοί άνευ αιμοδυναμικής σημασίας, έτσι μου έχουν πει οι καρδιολόγοι δηλαδή. Ακόμα και η μητέρα μου που έχει 500 έκτακτες κοιλιακές την μέρα, ο καρδιολόγος δεν της ανέφερε τίποτα για αντιπηκτικά, της είπε ότι δεν αποτελούν πρόβλημα και της έδωσε μόνο το τενορμίν για να μειωθούν οι έκτακτες. Εγώ από τον φόβο μου έχω πάει σε αρκετούς καρδιολόγους και μου έχουν πει, ότι μπορώ να κάνω τα πάντα και δεν έχω απολύτως τίποτα. Δεν μου ανέφερε κανένας ότι αυτές οι έκτακτες θα προκαλέσουν στο μέλλον κάποιο πρόβλημα. Βέβαια δεν ξέρουν πόσο ενοχλητικές και ψυχοφθόρες είναι και πόσα άλλα ψυχολογικά προβλήματα μας έχουν δημιουργήσει.

----------


## P73

παιδια θα ηθελα να σας ρωτησω κατι ως "γνωστες" του θεματος, αυτες τις αρρυθμιες, ταχυκαρδιες, εκτακτες κλπ σας τις διεγνωσαν σε τυχαιες εξετασεις? σε EKG? σε μετρησεις τυχαιες για πιεση? στο ιατρειο που σας αφουγκραζεται ο γιατρος? θελω να πω ειναι απλη η διαπιστωση η παιζει το ενδεχομενο να τις εχει καποιος και να μην το βρισκουν?

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Εγώ προσωπικά τις ανακάλυψα σε χόλντερ 24ώρου. Επειδή τις ένιωθα και με ενοχλούσαν πήγα στον καρδιολόγο, στο καρδιογράφημα και στην εξέταση με τα ακουστικά δεν βρήκαν κάτι επειδή εκείνη την στιγμή δεν είχα κάτι άλλα τις έδειξε το χόλντερ. Πάντα όμως όταν μου συμβαίνουν τις καταλαβαίνω.

----------


## P73

πως νιωθεις δλδ Μαρια? ειναι φαινομενο που το καταλαβαινει δλδ κανεις? εχεις κ ταση λιποθυμιας εκεινη την ωρα?

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Νιώθω στιγμιαία ένα κενό στο στήθος και σαν να μου σταματάει η καρδιά και ξαναρχίζει. Κάποιες φορές, σπάνια ευτυχώς, όταν οι έκτακτες είναι συνεχόμενες ή δυνατές νιώθω ότι δεν μπορώ να αναπνεύσω και μου μαυρίζει λίγο η όραση, αλλά ποτέ δεν έχω νιώσει πως θα λιποθυμήσω. Κάποιοι άνθρωποι τις έκτακτες τις καταλαβαίνουν και τους ενοχλούν όπως οι περισσότεροι εδώ μέσα, ενώ κάποιοι άλλοι τις έχουν άλλα δεν τις καταλαβαίνουν και μπορεί να τις ανακαλύψουν τυχαία σε κάποια εξέταση. Αυτοί για μένα είναι τυχεροί!

----------


## Nicos70

αυτο το κενό είναι που μας σκοτωνει την ποιοτητα της ζωής μας. Υπάρχει κανένας που να μπορεί να το αγνοει? Τωρα τελευταία εμένα πολλές φορές μαζί με την αρρυθμία με πιάνει και βήχας.... ολο και καλύτερα πάμε.

----------


## Alterego

Με κατι τετοια υποφερω και εγω. Νιωθω την καρδια μου να ειναι σαν τυμπανο κλπ. Πηγα εκανα καρδιογραφημα
αλλα δεν εδειξε κατι. Μετα απο καιρο καταλαβα οτι αυτο που νιωθω προερχεται απο το στομαχι. Φουσκωνει υπερβολικα
λογω αγχους, γεμιζω με αερια και μετα περνα και φευγει και αυτο το αισθημα των τυμπανων. 
Ειναι καθαρο αγχος αυτος. Δεν εχει κατι η καρδια σου ποσο μαλλον αφου στο λεει και ο γιατρος.
Και φιλε μου αν το νιωθεις απο τα 19 σου θα πρεπε ως τωρα να παθαινες το κακο, αρα; Δες το πολυ αλλιως
και θα εξασθενισει. Μερικες φορες μην δινεις σημασια, κανει καλο!

----------


## Nicos70

Alterego δεν φοβάμαι , ζω κανονικά , βγαινω πίνω δεν σταματάω... απλά είναι απίστευτα ενοχλητικό σε σημείο τρέλλας.... κατι σαν το μαρτύριο της σταγόνας. βεβαια πέρασα πολλά για να φτάσω να μην τα υπολογίζω

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Όταν κάποιος δεν το έχει και η καρδιά του χτυπά κανονικά δεν ξέρει πως είναι να υποφέρεις από αυτό. Κάθε φορά που με πιάνει έκτακτη σκέφτομαι εκείνη την στιγμή αν η καρδιά μου θα ξαναχτυπήσει ή τέλος. Κι εγώ ζω την ζωή μου κανονικά άλλα η ξενοιασιά για μένα έχει τελειώσει πια. Πάντα έχω τον φόβο μέσα μου. Εν το μεταξύ, δεν ξέρω αν συμβαίνει και σε άλλους, άλλα τις περισσότερες φορές που θα σκύψω τότε είναι σίγουρο ότι θα με πιάσουν συνεχόμενες έκτακτες και τα "παίζω" κανονικά.

----------


## litoa

Μαρια,αυτό που λες για το σκύψιμο το παθαίνω κι εγώ,δε μπορω να το εξηγήσω..εντωμεταξυ εγώ τώρα τελευταια παθαινω το εξης κουλο,νιώθω κάτι σαν σύσπαση στην περιοχή της κοιλιας ,αριστερα,αλλά εκείνη τη στιγμη δε νιώθω κάτι στην καρδιά.όμως καποιες φορες που μετραω σφυγμους και τυχαίνει να το παθω,καταλαβαίνω οτι υπάρχει αρρυθμία..ειλικρινά είναι να τρελενεσαι..όντως η ξενοιασιά έχει τελειώσει και για μένα και τη θέση της έχει πάρει ο φόβος..

----------


## theiosloukas

Ειμαι ενας ακομη ομοιοπαθης,ενας ακομη που απλα μεχρι σημερα διαβαζε και δεν εβρισκε κουραγιο να γραψει και να προσθεσει τον εαυτο του στην μακρα λιστα ολων εκεινων που βασανιζονται ολημερις με εκτακτες συστολες ,ενας ακομη ομως ευγνωμων που σε αυτη την περιπετεια και λογω αυτου του forum δεν νιωθει εντελως μονος... Μακαρι να υπηρχε και λυση,αλλα προφανως δεν υπαρχει,τα ονοματα ολων μας ανακυκλωνονται σε ενα ατελειωτο φοβο...Κριμα και υπομονη! Υπομονη σε ολους αδερφια!

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Σας χαιρετω ολους!Φιλοι μου,ολοι γνωριζουμε οτι υπαρχουν πολυ χειροτερα προβληματα υγειας οπως αυτοι οι ηρωες που παλευουν με τους καρκινους και πολλες δυσκολες αρρωστιες....ποσο μα ποσο σπουδαιοι μαχητες ειναι,να τους δινει Ο Θεος δυναμη!Το εχω σκεφτει πολλες φορες αυτο το θεμα ΑΛΛΑ εγω που ζω με τις αρρυθμιες εδω και χρονια,γνωριζω οτι & αυτο ειναι ενα βασανο...ενα βασανο που σε "τρωει" υπουλα,σιγα σιγα....οι αρρυθμιες σου δημιουργουν τον φοβο,την καταθλιψη,την καρδιοφοβια,την θανατοφοβια και και και......ετσι λοιπον η καθημερινοτητα σου γινεται ενας φαυλος κυκλος φοβου.....προσπαθεις να περασεις καλα & τσουουπ....ηρθε η αρρυθμια η ο πονος,η το τσιμπημα η η ταχυκαρδια...και αυτο ηταν,ξεκινας να φοβασαι οτι ερχεται το τελος η η βλαβη στην καρδια και και και.....παιδια,θελει δυναμη μεγαλη αυτο που ζουμε,ΜΕΓΑΛΗ!

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> Σας χαιρετω ολους!Φιλοι μου,ολοι γνωριζουμε οτι υπαρχουν πολυ χειροτερα προβληματα υγειας οπως αυτοι οι ηρωες που παλευουν με τους καρκινους και πολλες δυσκολες αρρωστιες....ποσο μα ποσο σπουδαιοι μαχητες ειναι,να τους δινει Ο Θεος δυναμη!Το εχω σκεφτει πολλες φορες αυτο το θεμα ΑΛΛΑ εγω που ζω με τις αρρυθμιες εδω και χρονια,γνωριζω οτι & αυτο ειναι ενα βασανο...ενα βασανο που σε "τρωει" υπουλα,σιγα σιγα....οι αρρυθμιες σου δημιουργουν τον φοβο,την καταθλιψη,την καρδιοφοβια,την θανατοφοβια και και και......ετσι λοιπον η καθημερινοτητα σου γινεται ενας φαυλος κυκλος φοβου.....προσπαθεις να περασεις καλα & τσουουπ....ηρθε η αρρυθμια η ο πονος,η το τσιμπημα η η ταχυκαρδια...και αυτο ηταν,ξεκινας να φοβασαι οτι ερχεται το τελος η η βλαβη στην καρδια και και και.....παιδια,θελει δυναμη μεγαλη αυτο που ζουμε,ΜΕΓΑΛΗ!


Aκομα και η χειροτερη αρρωστια να τυχει να σου συμβει , οπως ο καρκινος που ανεφερες , περνας το σταδιο του φοβου , του θυμου καποια στιγμη ομως ερχεται η αποδοχη..Με τις φοβιες ομως εισαι μονιμα υπο το καθεστως του φοβου και της ανησυχιας του "εχω κατι ή δεν εχω" , οποτε δεν ηρεμεις ποτε . Εχω καταληξει οτι ειναι διαφορετικη κατασταση , γιατι και εγω εχω κανει αυτη την σκεψη.

----------


## panos69

Παιδιά παραθέτω το post που έχω κάνει παλιότερα σε άλλο topic μπας και βοηθήσω.:
"Καλημέρα σε όλους.Είμαι 45 ετών ,γυμναστής,παντρεμένος με 2 παιδιά και εν ενεργεία αθλητής σε αγωνίσματα αντοχής και υπεραντοχής (ultra marathons,ironman κλπ)
Γράφτηκα στο συγκεκριμένο φόρουμ για να βοηθήσω λέγοντας την προσωπική μου ιστορία και τι έκανα (μάλλον τι δεν έκανα )για να τις ξεπεράσω.Πρόπερσυ το Πάσχα έπλενα τα αυτοκίνητα της οικογένειας και μιλώντας με ένα γείτονα κατάλαβα ότι η καρδιά μου μου έστελνε αυτά τα περίεργα χτυπ'ηματα που μετά έμαθα ότι λέγονται έκτακτες συστολές.Ξέρετε η καρδιά μου ήταν μέχρι εκείνη τη στιγτμή το εργαλείο μου,χρησιμοποιούσα σε καθε αγώνα και προπόνηση παλμογράφο και ήξερα ότι δε θα με προδώσει ποτέ.Το απόγευμα (Μ.Τριτη)πήγα στον πρώτο καρδιολόγο που βρήκα ο οποίος βρήκε πάρα πολλές έκτακτες και κοιλιακές και κολπικές και μου είπε να πάω σπίτι και αν νιώσω άσχημα να καλέσω ασθενοφόρο(αυτός τρόμαξε πιο πολύ από εμένα).Το ίδιο βράδυ πήγα στον καρδιολόγο που με παρακολουθεί,μου έκανε υπέρηχο ,οι έκτακτες χτυπούσαν τόσο δυνατά που σχεδόν πονούσα,μου είπε ότι μάλλον ερωτεύτηκα και ότι η καρδιά μου είναι φυσιολογικότατη και πολύ γυμνασμένη και να συνεχίσω κανονικά τη ζωή μου και τις προπονήσεις.Την άλλη μέρα πήρα το ποδήλατο και πήγα μια τρίωρη προπόνηση αλλά οι έκτακτες χτυπάγανε συνέχεια και όπως καταλαβαίνετε δεν πολυευχαριστήθηκα αφού το μυαλό μου είχε κολλήσει σε αυτές...Το μεσημέρι επισκεφτηκα ένα ιατρικό κέντρο όπου έκανα τεστ κόπωσης με 2 καρδιολόγους να γελάνε βλέποντας τις έκτακτες και αλλο ένα τρίπλεξ όπου και αυτό ήταν φυσιολογικό...Οι έκτακτες συνεχίζονταν χωρίς σταματημό σε ρυθμό που έφταναν τις 20 το λεπτό.Σε μια εβδομάδα έβαλα χόλτερ εντελώς απελπισμένος καθώς οι έκτακτες είχαν γίνει μόνιμες πράγμα που φάνηκε και στο χόλτερ που έδειξε 33000 έκτακτες σε ένα 24ωρο.Πήγα και σε 5ο καρδιολόγο ο οποίος τις έδειξε σε ειδικο για holter και μου είπαν να μην ανησυχώ .Μέχρι τώρα οι 2 από τους 5 μου συνέστησαν lopressor τα οποία διαβάζοντας τις παρενέργειές τους ουδέποτε πήρα.Να σημειωθεί ότι είμαι γενικά κατά των φαρμάκων και στη ζωή μου συνολικά να έχω πάρει 2 αντιβιώσεις και 10 depon .Μετά σειρά είχε ο γαστρεντερολόγος και η θεωρία που είχα διαβάσει στο internet για το γαστροοισοφαγικό νεύρο ο οποίος μου την απέκλεισε και μου έκλεισε ραντεβού για γαστροσκόπηση στο οποίο δεν πήγα.Μετά πήγα σε πνευμονολόγο ο οποίος δεν βρήκε τίποτα και μου είπε ότι κι αυτός έχει έκτακτες (έκτακτα σκέφτηκα χαχαχα).Τέλος σε ψυχίατρο ο οποίος κάνοντας καποιες ερωτήσεις διέγνωσε κατάθλιψη και συνέστησε ladose (prozac)τα οποία σωστά μαντέψατε ουδέποτε πήρα.Να σημειωθεί ότι στο διαδίκτυο δεν είχα βρει απολύτως καμία συσχέτιση των φαρμάκων που μου είχαν προτείνει με τις έκτακτες γι αυτό πρέπει να σας πω ότι το πρώτο πράγμα που πρέπει να κάνετε πριν πάρετε οποιοδήποτε φάρμακο είναι να το ψάχνετε πολύ καλά.
Ένα μεσημέρι είχα φτάσει να έχω περίπου 30/λεπτό και τότε πάνω στην απελπισία μου σκέφτηκα ένα μάθημα στη σχολή που λεγόταν αυτογενής χαλάρωση και ένα βιβλίο που είχα.Πηγαίνοντας στο σπίτι βρήκα το βιβλίο απομονώθηκα σε ένα δωμάτιο και έκανα την εξής ρουτίνα:Οι έκτακτες χτυπούσαν σαν τρελλές,ξάπλωσα,έκλεισα τα μάτια ,ανάπνεα βαθιά από το στομάχι και έλεγα αυτά που έλεγε το βιβλίο δηλαδή (είμαι ήρεμος,η καρδιά μου χτυπάει σίγουρα ,σταθερά και ρυθμικά).Μέσα σε 3 λεπτά,οι έκτακτες σταμάτησαν ,εγώ κατάλαβα ότι αφού μπορούσα να τις ελέγξω δεν ήταν πρόβλημα της καρδιάς αλλά του νευρικού μου συστήματος και εκεί έπεσα σε ένα γλυκό ύπνο αφού φοβόμουν ότι αν σηκωθώ θα ξαναρχίσουν.Το πρώτο βήμα είχε ήδη γίνει.Ήταν σαφές ότι έπρεπε να μάθω να χαλαρώνω αλλά και να ενισχύσω το νευρικό μου σύστημα που οι συνθήκες της ζωής είχαν εξασθενήσει.Και τώρα απλ΄'η λογική:Ποιές βιταμίνες είναι για τα νεύρα?Οι Β και κυρίως οι Β12.Τον Ιούνιο και Ιούλιο έπαιρνα 2 Neurobion κάθε πρωί(το κουτί έλεγε εως 6)και μια πολύ ισχυρή πολυβιταμίνη (εγώ έπαιρνα τις performaxx),επίσης υγρό μαγνήσιο μέρα παρά μέρα καθώς είχα διαβάσει κάπου ότι βοηθάει στις αρρυθμίες (αν και δεν πιστεύω ότι με βοήθησε ) και το κυριότερο αύξησα πολύ την πρόσληψη πρωτείνης.Μαζί με αυτά ,περπάτημα με μουσική χαλαρωτική και κάθε φορά που χτυπάγανε αλλά σε πολύ μικρότερο βαθμό (περίπου 10 την ημέρα)έκανα την άσκηση χαλάρωσης από το βιβλίο.Σημαντικό εδώ είναι και το τεστ ορθοστασίας(μετράτε τους παλμούς σας ξαπλωμένοι το πρωι πχ 60 και σηκώνεστε σιγά όρθιοι και τους ξαναμετράτε πχ80).Αν η διαφορά είναι πάνω από 30 τότε το νευρικό σας σύστημα είναι άστα να πάνε (αδρεναλίνη,κορτιζόλη στα ύψη).Εγώ τότε που είχα τις απειρες έκτακτες είχα 54 ξαπλωμένος και όρθιος 104.Από τότε έχουν περάσει 2 χρόνια ,γυμνάζομαι εντατικότατα πολύ πάνω από το μέσο όρο δεν παίρνω πια βιταμίνες παρά μόνο πρωτείνη μετά από τις σκληρές προπονήξσεις και μετράω συχνά τους παλμούς μου.Οι τελευταίες έκτακτες που είχα ήταν πριν από 1,5 χρόνο περίπου.Ελπίζω να σας βοήθησα. "

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Καλησπερα σε ολους!Panos συμφωνω απολυτα και το εχω ξαναγραψει κι εγω,τον πιο σημαντικο ρολο στις αρρυθμιες παιζει το νευρικο μας συστημα,αυτο τα δημιουργει ΟΛΑ στο σωμα του ανθρωπου!Εγω αυτο που θελω να σε ρωτησω ειναι για τους παλμους της καρδιας σου,αν τους εβρισκες ανεβασμενους ανησυχουσες?Να μου πεις εσυ εισαι αθλητης οποτε ειναι λογικο αλλα εγω λεω για κατασταση ηρεμιας,ποσους μπορει να ειχες για να σε ανησυχησει?

----------


## panos69

Γειά σου ΡΑΝΗ και συγνώμη για την αργοπορία.Αν το πρωί που ξυπνάς είναι ανεβασμένοι σημαίνει ότι είσαι πολύ κουρασμένος ή ότι η κορτιζόλη σου το πρωι είναι πολύ ανεβασμένη,οπότε δρας ανάλογα(προσπαθείς να ηρεμήσεις και να ξεκουραστείς)Συνήθως παίρνει κανένα μήνα να ξεκουραστεί το νευρικό σύστημα με χαλαρό περπάτημα,χαλαρωτική μουσική στα αυτιά(ήχοι φύσης,πουλιών κλπ),ασκήσεις αναπνοής,πρωτείνη ,Β12 και πολύ αισιοδοξία ότι δεν παθαίνεις τίποτα απλά έχεις αγχωθεί χωρίς λόγο.Εγώ συνήθως είχα το πρωί 54 και όταν σηκώνομαι 68-75).Την περίοδο με τις άπειρες έκτακτες όταν σηκωνόμουνα όρθιος έφτανα και τους 110!!!Επίσης δεν μπορούσα να κοιμηθώ γιατί βαράγανε με τρομακτικό θέρυβο στα αυτιά μου και η πίεσή μου ενώ πάντα ακόμα και τώρα είναι 110/80 έφτανε 140/100.Θέλει απόλυτη εκλογίκευση και ψυχραιμία για να μη σε πάρει από κάτω

----------


## theiosloukas

[QUOTE=panos69;525106]Γειά σου ΡΑΝΗ και συγνώμη για την αργοπορία.Αν το πρωί που ξυπνάς είναι ανεβασμένοι σημαίνει ότι είσαι πολύ κουρασμένος ή ότι η κορτιζόλη σου το πρωι είναι πολύ ανεβασμένη,οπότε δρας ανάλογα(προσπαθείς να ηρεμήσεις και να ξεκουραστείς)Συνήθως παίρνει κανένα μήνα να ξεκουραστεί το νευρικό σύστημα με χαλαρό περπάτημα,χαλαρωτική μουσική στα αυτιά(ήχοι φύσης,πουλιών κλπ),ασκήσεις αναπνοής,πρωτείνη ,Β12 και πολύ αισιοδοξία ότι δεν παθαίνεις τίποτα απλά έχεις αγχωθεί χωρίς λόγο.Εγώ συνήθως είχα το πρωί 54 και όταν σηκώνομαι 68-75).Την περίοδο με τις άπειρες έκτακτες όταν σηκωνόμουνα όρθιος έφτανα και τους 110!!
Τι πρωτεΐνη περνεις αλήθεια ?

----------


## panos69

Την 100% whey gold standard της Optimum Nutrition (ON).

----------


## theiosloukas

Και αληθεια πως λειτουργεί θετικά στις αρρυθμιες μια πρωτεΐνη που συνήθως παιρνουν αθλητές ? Το ρωτάω γιατι κι εγω αθλουμαι συστηματικα παρά το γνωστό προβλημα που προσπαθω να αγνοω οχι παντα με επιτυχια... Στο εχουν προτεινει γιατροι ή απλα το δοκιμασες μονος σου και ειχε αποτελεσμα? Ευχαριστώεκ των προτερων φιλε μου,ολοι ψαχνουμε εδω βλεπεις μια ελπιδα!!!

----------


## panos69

Το είχα βρει σε μια έρευνα που είχα διαβάσει στην Αμερική ότι βοηθάει στην αποκατάσταση των νευρικών κυττάρων.Κανένα πρόβλημα,κι εγώ είχα φτάσει στην πλήρη απόγνωση τότε...

----------


## theiosloukas

Εντάξει φίλε μου,θα το δοκιμάσω κι εγώ,δεν έχω να χάσω τίποτα πια,ήδη έχω χάσει σχεδόν τα πάντα από αυτή την θλιβερή πραγματικότητα! Αν βρω και την συγκεκριμένη πρωτεΐνη που ανέφερες ακόμη καλύτερα. Ήδη πάντως παίρνω καθημερινά βιταμίνη Βράδυ,μαγνήσιο και κάποια πολυβιταμινη αλλά δεν είδα δυστυχώς καμία βελτίωση,χτυπάει το ταμπουρλο ολημερις στον δικό του ρυθμό!

----------


## litoa

Παιδιά καλησπέρα,ελπίζω να είστε όλοι καλά.το είχα ξανά αναφέρει παλιότερα,αλλά θέλω να ξαναρωτησω.υπάρχει κανεις που να νιώθει συσπάσεις αριστερά σχετικα χαμηλά στην κοιλια,σαν έκτακτη να το πω,αλλά να μη νιώθει τίποτα εκείνη τη στιγμη στην καρδιά;μου συμβαίνει και αυτό το περίεργο τον τελευταιο καιρό..

----------


## panos69

> Εντάξει φίλε μου,θα το δοκιμάσω κι εγώ,δεν έχω να χάσω τίποτα πια,ήδη έχω χάσει σχεδόν τα πάντα από αυτή την θλιβερή πραγματικότητα! Αν βρω και την συγκεκριμένη πρωτεΐνη που ανέφερες ακόμη καλύτερα. Ήδη πάντως παίρνω καθημερινά βιταμίνη Βράδυ,μαγνήσιο και κάποια πολυβιταμινη αλλά δεν είδα δυστυχώς καμία βελτίωση,χτυπάει το ταμπουρλο ολημερις στον δικό του ρυθμό!


Tο πιο σημαντικό είναι οι ασκήσεις αναπνοής και χαλάρωσης και όχι τόσο τα συμπληρώματα

----------


## theiosloukas

Αυτο το εχω καταλαβει,γενικα δεν με εχει βοηθησει οτιδηποτε εχω παρει φαρμακευτικο ή βιταμινη ,ειναι μαλλον ματαιο να το παλευεις με σκευασματα. Το προβλημα με τις ασκησεις χαλαρωσης ειναι οτι οταν εισαι μεσα στην δινη της αρρυθμιας ειναι σχεδον αδυνατον να τις κανεις αφου η καρδια σου δεν σε ακολουθει στις εντολες να ηρεμησεις,γενικα ειναι φαυλος ο κυκλος,δεν υπαρχει καν μια νεα οδηγια να εφαρμοσεις καθως και η καθε επισκεψη στον γιατρο εχει τα ιδια συμεπρασματα και η καθε μερα τα ιδια συμπτωματα! Απογνωση αλλα οπως λεει και το τραγουδι...ειμαστε ακομα ζωντανοι!

----------


## maltese

> Με κατι τετοια υποφερω και εγω. Νιωθω την καρδια μου να ειναι σαν τυμπανο κλπ. Πηγα εκανα καρδιογραφημα
> αλλα δεν εδειξε κατι. Μετα απο καιρο καταλαβα οτι αυτο που νιωθω προερχεται απο το στομαχι. Φουσκωνει υπερβολικα
> λογω αγχους, γεμιζω με αερια και μετα περνα και φευγει και αυτο το αισθημα των τυμπανων. 
> Ειναι καθαρο αγχος αυτος. Δεν εχει κατι η καρδια σου ποσο μαλλον αφου στο λεει και ο γιατρος.
> Και φιλε μου αν το νιωθεις απο τα 19 σου θα πρεπε ως τωρα να παθαινες το κακο, αρα; Δες το πολυ αλλιως
> και θα εξασθενισει. Μερικες φορες μην δινεις σημασια, κανει καλο!


Ναι παιδια κοιταξτε το στομαχι σας είμαι 100% σιγουρος ότι προερχονται από εκει...θα το εχετε προσεξει μερικοι όταν σκυβετε η όταν κανετε μια κινηση αρχιζουν! υπαρχουν και διαφραγματοκηλες που μετα από φαγητο κατι γινεται εκει ..πιεζουν το διάφραγμα ...κι πυροδοτουν αυτή την κατασταση , αρα πρωτο μελημα είναι λιγο φαγητο...τι σε πειραζει να το αποφευγεις και να ηρεμησετε το στομαχι σας..σπανια η καρδια ευθυνεται για αυτά.. αφου σας το λενε οι καρδιολογοι ,απλα αυτή η συσχετηση στομαχιου-οισοφαγου και αρρυθμιών είναι λιγο σκοτεινη ακομη!!!

----------


## Gregor

Καλησπερα παιδια και εγω ειχα να μπω καιρο ειχα χασει τον κωδικο κτλ. Εφτιαξα νεο προφιλ ειμαι ο Greg83 αν πατε λιγο πιο πισω θα δειτε και παλιοτερα ποστ.Επιδημια επεσε και εμενα απο εκει που ηταν ηπιες εδω κ 2 βδομαδες ασταματητες οι βρωμες οι εκτακτες,μονο οταν κοιμαμαι ησυχαζω τοσο που αν μπορουσα θα κοιμομουν 24 ωρες.Με το που σηκωθω τραβαω τον γολγοθα μου οπως και ολοι εσεις..σημειωτεον ειμαι και ποδοσφαιριστης νιωθω καλα οταν παιζω ομως κ οταν τελειωσω την προπονηση μου νιωθω πιο καλα ασχετα αν μετα απο λιγη ωρα ερχεται η αρρυθμια.Τεσπα θελω να πω και εγω με την σειρα μου πως ειναι πολυ σημαντικο αυτο το forum να μιλας με ανθρωπους που σε καταλαβαινουν απολυτα επειδη ξερουν ποσο δυσκολο ειναι αυτο που βιωνουμε.Ο καθενας απο εσας ειναι ενας μικρος ηρωας και κρυβει μεσα του τεραστια δυναμη και ας πεδευεται απο αυτο το κωλοπραγμα που λεγεται αρρυθμια και δεν το ευχομαι ουτε στον εχθρο μου.Ο Θεος μονο μπορει να μας βοηθησει οπως το κανει μεχρι τωρα που μας δινει την υπομονη ν'αντεχουμε!!

----------


## Gregor

Παντως ετσι λειτουργει η αρρυθμια μεχρι τωρα τουλαχιστον σ'εμενα αλλα και στα ποστ που διαβαζω..εχει περιοδους υφεσης και περιοδους που σε κανουν ενα με το χωμα να σερνεσαι ψυχικα.Οποιος θελει να τα λεμε και απο το FB ας στειλει μνμ (Greg Tzegia)

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Ετσι ακριβως!Ο Θεος μας δινει δυναμη,και ναι,σιγουρα ειμαστε μικροι "ηρωες" για ολο αυτο που ζησαμε και ζουμε!

----------


## Panos p

Είμαστε κόσμος εντέλει με το ίδιο πρόβλημα και διαπίστωσα διαβάζοντας τα ποστ απο το 2010 μέχρι σήμερα οτι καρδιολόγους παθολόγους ψυχιάτρους τους επισκέφθηκαμε αλλα κανένας δεν βρήκε λύση εντέλει όλα ειναι μέσα στο κεφάλι μας αφού τα εχουμε τόσα χρονια και κανένας δεν πέθανε ειναι έτσι όπως τα λένε οι γιατροί μονο που σε μας η ποιότητα ζωής ειναι περιορισμένη και πάντα με ένα συννεφάκι φόβου και ανασφάλειας το πολεμάμε ο καθένας με τον τροπο του.

----------


## Gregor

> Είμαστε κόσμος εντέλει με το ίδιο πρόβλημα και διαπίστωσα διαβάζοντας τα ποστ απο το 2010 μέχρι σήμερα οτι καρδιολόγους παθολόγους ψυχιάτρους τους επισκέφθηκαμε αλλα κανένας δεν βρήκε λύση εντέλει όλα ειναι μέσα στο κεφάλι μας αφού τα εχουμε τόσα χρονια και κανένας δεν πέθανε ειναι έτσι όπως τα λένε οι γιατροί μονο που σε μας η ποιότητα ζωής ειναι περιορισμένη και πάντα με ένα συννεφάκι φόβου και ανασφάλειας το πολεμάμε ο καθένας με τον τροπο του.


Ετσι ακριβως φιλε πανο οπως τα λες ειναι...

----------


## andreas7

Καλησπερα και απο εμενα..να σας πω την ιστορια μου..

Πριν 2 βδομαδες εκανα εξετασεις αιματος οι οποιες βρεθηκαν να εχω αυξημενο cpk..το cpk ειναι ενα ενζυμο που ανεβαινει πααρα πολυ σε οσους γυμναζοντε..και εγω γυμναζομε πολυ..
Τελος παντων πηγα στον παθολογο να δει τις εξετασεις μου και μολις ειδε το cpk με κοιταξε τρομαγμενος και αρχισε να μου λεει για νεφρικες ανεπαρκειες και αιμοκαθαρσεις αμα συνεχιζα το γυμναστηριο..οπως καταλαβαινετε τρομοκρατηθηκα και οταν πηγα σπιτι εκανα την βλακεια να το ψαξω στο ιντερνετ..μεγα λαθος.
Απο τοτε με εχει πιασει ενας πανικος και μια φοβια..το θεμα ειναι οτι οταν ειμαι ξυπνιος και κατα την διαρκεια της ημερας ειαμι μια χαρα..οταν ομωε παω να ξαπλωσω τοτε αρχιζουν τα οργανα..
δεν μπορω να κοιμηθω με τιποτα..μολις παω να γλαρωσω πεταγομε επανω με ενα αισθημα πανικου..νοιωθω την καρδια μου να χτυπαει δυνατα.και οπως καταλαβαινετε ο υπνος ειναι χαλια..

θελω να ρωτησω αμα κανενας αλλος εχει η ειχε τετοια συπτωματα..εκανα καρδιογραφημα πριν 5 μερες και βρηκε οτι εχω προμπτωση μιτροειδους βαλβιδας..αλλα μου ειπα ο γιατρος να μην ανησυχω..δεν ανησυχω για την καρδια μου αλλα δεν ξερω τι να κανω ωστε να μπορεσω να κοιμηθω παλι σαν ανθρωπος τα βραδια..δεν εχω αλλαξει την ζωη μου..δηλαδη βγαινω με τους φιλους..παω γυμναστηριο βγαινω απο το σπιτι γενικα..απλα το βραδυ ειναι που με πιανει..αμα μπορεσει κανενας να με βοηθησει θα ηταν πολυ καλο..

Ευχαριστω..

----------


## Panos p

Ειναι γνωστό και ως σκοτοδίνη που σε πιάνει όταν βρίσκεσαι στο πρώτο στάδιο ύπνου ειναι καθαρά απο το άγχος το έχω πάθει αμέτρητες φορές ξεκαθάρισε το θέμα με αυτό που σου διέγνωσε ο γιατρός για να κοιμάσε μια χαρά και για το πρόβλημα που σου βρήκε πάρε και αλλη γνώμη

----------


## Gregor

Φιλαρακι θυμασαι οταν πηγες να κανεις τις εξετασεις αν την προηγούμενη ημέρα ειχες γυμναστεί..;

----------


## andreas7

Ναι ειχα γυμναστει..το θεμα ειναι οτι προσπαθω να ηρεμησω και δεν μπορω..το βραδυ που παω να κοιμηθω παλι νοιωθω αυτο το αισθημα..
ανονισα να παω σε ψυχολογο να δω τι μπορω να κανω ωστε να περασει..

----------


## Δημητρης1987

καλησπερα παιδια..εγω παρουσιαζω το εξης..και θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν το εχει και καποιος αλλος..πριν περιπου 3 χρονια ειχα παθει κριση πανικου..μετα ηρθε καταθλιψη ηθελα να φουνταρω κτλ..απο τοτε ομως εχω μονιμη την αισθηση των παλμων στο στηθος..καποιες φορες τοσο πολυ που νιωθω οτι κουνιεμαι ολοκληρος..παρουσιαζει καποιος αλλος κατι αντιστοιχο??και αν ναι το ελυσε??και πως...??

----------


## Panos p

> καλησπερα παιδια..εγω παρουσιαζω το εξης..και θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν το εχει και καποιος αλλος..πριν περιπου 3 χρονια ειχα παθει κριση πανικου..μετα ηρθε καταθλιψη ηθελα να φουνταρω κτλ..απο τοτε ομως εχω μονιμη την αισθηση των παλμων στο στηθος..καποιες φορες τοσο πολυ που νιωθω οτι κουνιεμαι ολοκληρος..παρουσιαζει καποιος αλλος κατι αντιστοιχο??και αν ναι το ελυσε??και πως...??


Εφόσον αποκλίσεις τα παθολογικά (καρδιολόγο )όπως όλοι ας με το ίδιο πρόβλημα τότε καταλήγουμε σε άγχος και στρες που εινα και το πιθανότερο

----------


## Δημητρης1987

εχω παει 100 φορες σε καρδιολογους..ολοι μ λενε ολα καλα..μαλλον ειναι τα κωλο αγχη..

----------


## Panos p

> εχω παει 100 φορες σε καρδιολογους..ολοι μ λενε ολα καλα..μαλλον ειναι τα κωλο αγχη..


Έχεις και έκτακτες (αριθμιες)?

----------


## litoa

Παιδιά γεια κι απο μένα.εγώ σήμερα είχα ενα "καλο" επεισόδιο με συνεχομενες έκτακτες(στη σειρα εννοώ),απ'αυτα που τα δευτερόλεπτα σου φαίνονται αιώνας,ευτυχώς δεν τα παθαινω συχνα..είναι σκέτος τρόμος..και είμαι και υπο φαρμακευτική αγωγη,μαγνήσιο,Ω3,δεν ξέρω έχω απογοητευτεί πια,δεν υπάρχει καμια λύση πια;εσείς το παθαινεται αυτό με τις σερι έκτακτες?

----------


## Panos p

> Παιδιά γεια κι απο μένα.εγώ σήμερα είχα ενα "καλο" επεισόδιο με συνεχομενες έκτακτες(στη σειρα εννοώ),απ'αυτα που τα δευτερόλεπτα σου φαίνονται αιώνας,ευτυχώς δεν τα παθαινω συχνα..είναι σκέτος τρόμος..και είμαι και υπο φαρμακευτική αγωγη,μαγνήσιο,Ω3,δεν ξέρω έχω απογοητευτεί πια,δεν υπάρχει καμια λύση πια;εσείς το παθαινεται αυτό με τις σερι έκτακτες?


Πόσοι ώρα σου κρατήσανε ?

----------


## Gregor

Ρε φιλε αντρεα απο αυτο ειναι το cpk που ειναι ανεβασμενο..δν ηξερες πως πρεπει να ξεκουραστεις πριν πας να κανεις αυτην την εξεταση;;οταν θα εισαι ηρεμος να την επαναλαβεις,το αποτελεσμα ειναι ανακριβες που βγηκε!!Τι ανεπαρκειες κ μλκς σου ειπε ο παθολογος τιποτα δν εχεις..απλα δυο μερες μην γυμναστεις κ πηγαινε να ξανακανεις την εξεταση κομπλε θα βγει!

----------


## litoa

Κάποια δευτερόλεπτα,αλλά αρκούν για να σε κανουν ρακος...

----------


## Panos p

> Κάποια δευτερόλεπτα,αλλά αρκούν για να σε κανουν ρακος...


Δεν ειναι τίποτα εγω αυτό το εχω 20 φορές την μέρα εδώ και ένα μήνα και όλοι μου λένε (γιατροί)να μην δίνω σημασία μια κουβέντα ειναι βέβαια αυτό γιατί δεν το νιώθουν και δεν ξέρουν πως νιώθουμε

----------


## litoa

Πραγματικα αυτό το μη δίνεις σημασία,πως μπορεί να το καταφέρει κανεις;εγώ,πάντως δε μπορω..κι η καρδιολόγος μου λέει να ηρεμησω και είναι κάτι τόσο αθώο,αλλά άντε κάντο,τι να πω,μακάρι να βρεθεί μια λύση για ολους μας..

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Καλησπέρα και από μένα παιδιά. Εγώ αυτό με τις συνεχόμενες έκτακτες litoa το παθαίνω, όχι συχνά βέβαια, άλλα ξέρω πόσο τρομακτικό είναι. Όταν με πιάνει είναι απαίσιο και ατελείωτο. Λέω από μέσα μου, άντε καλή μου ξεκίνα να χτυπάς κανονικά, αλλά αυτή τίποτα και τότε είναι που τα "παίζω" και κει που είμαι έτοιμη να πάρω ασθενοφόρο αρχίζει και κτυπάει πάλι με ρυθμό άλλα τι να το κάνεις έχω γίνει ράκος. Όσον αφορά την άθληση πρώτη φορά ακούω από γιατρό να λέει ότι χωρίς να έχεις κάτι παθολογικό πρέπει να σταματήσεις την άθληση γιατί θα κάνεις αιμοκάθαρση. Επειδή γυμνάζομαι, λόγω του ότι έχω αρρυθμίες έχω ρωτήσει άπειρες φορές καρδιολόγους αν πρέπει και μου έχουν πει κανένα πρόβλημα. Το μόνο που μου έχουν πει να περιορίσω είναι ο καφές και το κάπνισμα, άλλα ούτε καπνίζω, ούτε καφέ πίνω.

----------


## Nicos70

Ρε παιδια εδω και μερικές μερες κατι σαν "δαγκωμα" να το πω τσίμπιμα να το πω ακριβως κάτω απο το στέρνο, μαζι με τις εκτακτες. Το εχει νιώσει κανένας?

----------


## Johnc

> Παιδιά γεια κι απο μένα.εγώ σήμερα είχα ενα "καλο" επεισόδιο με συνεχομενες έκτακτες(στη σειρα εννοώ),απ'αυτα που τα δευτερόλεπτα σου φαίνονται αιώνας,ευτυχώς δεν τα παθαινω συχνα..είναι σκέτος τρόμος..και είμαι και υπο φαρμακευτική αγωγη,μαγνήσιο,Ω3,δεν ξέρω έχω απογοητευτεί πια,δεν υπάρχει καμια λύση πια;εσείς το παθαινεται αυτό με τις σερι έκτακτες?


μερικές φορές είχα συνεχόμενες για 10 λεπτα...

----------


## Nicos70

Σε μενα απαντησες η στο litoa μπερδευτικα john

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Κι εγώ έχω κάτι πόνους κατά καιρούς στην καρδιά, ειδικά κάτι σαν δάγκωμα κάτω από το στήθος, αλλά δεν δίνω σημασία.

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Εγω να δεις Νικο πονακια & τσιμπιματακια που νιωθω,εδω & χρονια βεβαια!Αστα να πανε!Διαβασε τα αρθρα που εχει γραψει ο Βασιλης Χολεβας(γκουγκλαρε το) για αυτες τις νευρωσεις που εχουμε σχετικα με τις ενοχλησεις της καρδιας,θα σε βοηθησει αρκετα!

----------


## olpr

Παιδια εγω νιωθω ενα σφιξιμο στη καρδια και πολλες φορες να μην μπορω να παρω ανασα, σαν ενα αισθημα πνιγμου μπορω να το περιγραψω, δηλαδη σαν να μη μου φτανει το οξυγονο! Εχω κανει εξετασεις και ολα ηταν ενταξει. Μπορει ολο αυτο να προκαλειται απο αγχος;

----------


## litoa

Α,καλά απο πονάκια,τσιμπηματακια,τραβ ηγματα και ο,τι άλλο θες πάμε καλά.κι εγώ προσπαθώ να μη δίνω σημασία μετα απο τις τόσες διαβεβαιωσεις των καρδιολογων,αλλά δεν παύει να με χαλάνε..είχα διαβάσει κι εγώ κάποια στιγμη το καλοκαίρι τα άρθρα του χολεβα και μπορω να πω οτι με άγγιξαν πολύ,γιατί ταυτιστικα σχεδόν με όλα όσα έγραφε...

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Εγω οταν τυχαια διαβασα τα αρθρα του,πιστευα οτι καποιος εχει γραψει ακριβως αυτα που του εχω πει οτι εχω με τα διαφορα συμπτωματα της καρδιας & γενικα ολη αυτη την κατασταση που βιωνω...τρομερο!!τα εχω εκτυπωσει & τα διαβαζω συχνα γιατι με βοηθανε!

----------


## Johnc

Εχθές πήγα στα επείγοντα και μου είπανε υπερκοιλιακή ταχυκαρδία επανεισόδου.Δεν ειχα ποτέ χειρότερη εμπειρία στη ζωή μου.Το έχει πάθει κανένας? εαν ναι ασ γράψει παρακαλώ!

----------


## Panos p

> Εχθές πήγα στα επείγοντα και μου είπανε υπερκοιλιακή ταχυκαρδία επανεισόδου.Δεν ειχα ποτέ χειρότερη εμπειρία στη ζωή μου.Το έχει πάθει κανένας? εαν ναι ασ γράψει παρακαλώ!


Δεν μας λες ο γιατρός τη σου είπε ?

----------


## Johnc

Οτι εάν το πάθω ξανά,να πάω στο νοσοκομείο να μου κάνουν πάλι την ένεση.Μου είπε δεν είναι θανατηφόρο.Ο καρδιολόγος μου είπε να πάω να πάρω το καρδιογράφημα(δεν μου το έδωσαν)να δούμε τι ακριβός είναι και να το αντιμετωπίσουμε.

----------


## Johnc

............

----------


## Johnc

> ξεκινησα αυτό το thread πριν από 3 ολόκληρα χρόνια. δεν πίστευα οτι θα υπήρχε τόσο κόσμος που αντιμετωπίζει λίγο πολύ τα ίδια πράγματα . Φέτος εγινα 43 δεν μπορώ να πω οτι έχει αλλάξει κάτι στην όλη κατάσταση που ζω αν εξαιρέσεις οτι οι αντιδράσεις μου είναι πλέον πιο ηπιες στα συμβάντα. Την περασμένη παρασκευή όμως εκεί που δούλευα ξαφνικά η καρδιά μου αρχισε να χτυπά παράξενα , γρήγορα, και την ενιωθα σαν ξενο σωμα μεσα μου. Κλασικη αντίδραση να πιασω το σφιγμό μου , ενιωθα ενα γρήγορο σφιγμό ισως να είχα φτάει τους 150 - 160 σφιγμούς , εκλεισα τα ματια μου και απλά αφαίθηκα....λεω οτι είναι να συμβεί ας συμβει..... μετά από (ενα αιώνα) που σε πραγματικό χρόνο μαλλον δεν θα πήγε πάνω απο 20 δευτερολεπτα ό σφιγμός ως δια μαγείας επεστρεψε στην κανονική του κατάσταση.
> Τι γίνεται ρε παιδια λέω καινουργιο φρούτο. δεν εκανα τίποτα.... Το βράδυ βγήκα κανονικά ηπια τον αγλέουρα μια χαρα ολα. Δευτέρα Βράδυ διάβαζα την κόρη μου και με νευριάσε ξαφνικά νιώθω ενα βαρος στο στήθος ...πανικός.....οχι ρε γαμώτο λέω αυτό ηταν ..... ξανα ξαπλα στον καναπέ με κλειστά τα μάτια.... πέρασε... έφαγα κανονικα και πήγα για ύπνο προσευχόμενος το πρωί να ειμαι ζωντανός. Τρίτη πρωί 7,40 είμαι εξω από το γραφείο του καρδιολόγου μου.... Κώστα του λέω αυτό κι αυτο , ξέρεις του λέω κάνουμε τα τσεκ απ μας στην ώρα τους ολα κανονικα αλλά αν δεν ερχόμουνα δεν θα μπορούσα να δουλέψω. Καλα έκανες μου λέει ελα να σε δω. με ακούει μου κάνει καρδιογράφημα το οποίο εμεινε μεχρι και 10 λετά και το παρακολουθούσε ..... μου λέει η καρδία σου είναι αψογη η πίεση σου τέλεια 12-7. Του λέω ξέρεις την παρασκευή ειχα αυτό το σύμπτωμα φτετουγιμσα για τοση ώρα κλπ... α μου λέει υπερκοιλιακλή ταχυκαρδία δεν είναι επικίνδυνη ισως από αγχός η απο παλινδρόμηση γιατι παθολογικά δεν βλέπω κάτι στην καρδια σου. Μια χαρά..... ερχομαι δουλειά και αρχιζω google>>υπερκοιλιακή ταχυκαρδία>>> site ενα site δυο το απόγευμα είναι σε κατάσταση πανικού θα πάθω ανακοπή , θα πάθω μαρμαρυγή , θα παθω αυτό εκείνο. Οπότε περασαμε ξανά στα ίδια ........:(
> αυτά απλα ηθελα να τα πω κάπου


Γειά σου Νίκο.Εχθές έπαθα πρώτη φορά υπερκοιολιακή ταχυκαρδία η οποία κράτησε 15 λεπτά(μεχρι να μου κάνουν την ένεση στο νοσοκομείο).Έπαθα μεγάλο πανικό.200 χτύπους το λεπτό και πίστεψα πραγματικά οτι θα πάθω ανακοπή απο στιγμή σε στιγμή και το μυαλό μου έκανε 10 σκέψεις το δευτερόλεπτο.Πέρασε η ζωή μπροστά απο τα μάτια μου που λένε.Άρχισε ξαφνικά σαν πολλές έκτακτες και μετα εξελίχθηκε σε υπερκοιλιακή.Δεν έχω τρομάξει περισσότερο ποτέ μου.Τώρα απλά περιμένω την επόμενη που θα πάθω.Δεν ζω.Απλά υπάρχω μαζί με το άγχος μου.Λέω αν με πιάσει σε μία παραλία στη μέση του πουθενά?Άν με πιάσει στο αεροπλάνο ? Ο γιατρός εχθές μου είπε αυτο περνάει μόνο εάν σου κάνουμε ένεση...Τι να πώ.Χάλια η ζωή μου.Μεγάλο το σόκ απο χθές.Εσύ πώς ένιωθες σωματικά και ψυχολογικά εκείνη την ώρα.Πόσους παλμούς είχες?Πέρασε απο μόνη της ?

----------


## Nicos70

Δεν φτανω200 και ναι επανερχεται μονη της περισσοτερο νιωθω σαν απανοτες εκτακτες η κατι τετοιο

----------


## Johnc

Και εγώ παλιότερα αυτό ακριβός ένιωθα.Πολλές συνεχόμενες έκτακτες που μετά απο 5-10 λεπτά σταματούσαν.Εχθές ένιωσα το ίδιο μόνο που σε μια στιγμή άλλαξαν.Έγινε απο πολλές έκτακτες πολύ γρήγορος ο ρυθμός.

----------


## Nicos70

John δες το με το γιατρο σου και ρωτα τον τι να κανεις σε περιπτωση που σου συμβει οταν εισαι καπου για να ξερεις πως θα το αντιμετωπισεις. Μην αφηνεις αποριες να σε βασανιζουν

----------


## Johnc

Nicos70 ρώτησα τον γιατρό στα επείγοντα και μου είπε δεν σταματάει απο μόνο του.Πρέπει να πάω νοσοκομείο να μου κάνουν ένεση.Του λέω δλδ εάν με πιάσει σε μία παραλία στην χαλκιδική στην μέση του πουθενά?Η απάντησή του.... Να μην πας στην χαλκιδική...

----------


## Nicos70

Ασε το γιατρο στα επειγοντα με το γιατρο που σε παρακολουθαει να το δεις το θεμα

----------


## Johnc

πρέπει να πάω στο νοσοκομείο να πάρω το καρδιογράφημα που έγραψε την ταχυκαρδία.Το θέμα είναι οτι πρέπει να κάνεις μία αίτηση νομίζω.Δεν πάμε καλά...Αυτές τις μέρες βασανίζομαι καιο φοβάμαι να βγώ απο το σπίτι.Έκτακτες ΟΛΗ ΜΕΡΑ και είμαι με το φόβο οτι θα με πιάσει υπερκοιλιακή πάλι...

----------


## Nicos70

Μην το σκεφτεσαι δεν ειναι επικινδυνο χαλαρωσε. Κι εγω ολη μερα εχω εκτακτες και ειμαι σε νησι πιυ δεν εχει ουτε γιατρο ασε....

----------


## Johnc

Τις έκτακτες δεν τις φοβάμαι.Φοβάμαι τους 200 παλμούς που ανέβασα προχθές.Πραγματικά πίστεψα οτι θα πεθάνω.

----------


## Nicos70

Ηρεμισε απ οτι διαβασα ειναι αντιμετωπισιμη κατασταση

----------


## Johnc

Και εγώ έτσι νομίζω.Εάν ήταν κάτι σοβαρό θα με κρατούσαν στο νοσοκομείο.Το θέμα είναι οτι δεν μπορώ να ζήσω με αυτό.Θέλω να φύγει για πάντα και να μην έχω το άγχος σε όλη μου τη ζωή οτι θα το ξαναπάθω.Ούτε χάπια θέλω να πάρω απο τα 23 μου.

----------


## Nicos70

Αδερφε εγω ειμαι 45 και ζω μια ζωη με το φοβο. Μιλα ξεκαθαρα με το γιατρο σου , αν χρειαστει δες και δευτερο αλλα καποιον που να του εχεις εμπιστοσυνη και οτι σου πουν κανε μην μεινεις πισω απο φοβο μην κανεις το λαθος μου

----------


## Johnc

Προσπαθώ φίλε Νίκο.

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Γεια σας παιδια!Διαβαζω τον διαλογο σας,Johnc φυσικο ειναι να φοβηθηκες....εμεις τον εχουμε ζησει πολλες φορες τον φοβο με την καρδια,ειναι ενα πλεον με το πετσι μας!Ακου τον Νικο,βασανιζεται χρονια & ειναι αληθινος μαχητης,οπως ολοι που ζουμε αυτες τις βασανιστικες καταστασεις!Ας εχουμε πιστη Στον Κυριο, να μας δινει δυναμη να μπορουμε να το αντιμετωπιζουμε!Σας ευχομαι Καλη Ανασταση!

----------


## Johnc

PANH πήγα στον γιατρό μου σήμερα.Κάναμε ένα καρδιογράφημα πάλι και ήταν καλό.Κάποιες έκτακτες έχω αλλα όλη την ημέρα.Μου έβαλε χόλτερ και θα πάω αύριο να δούμε τι γίνετε.Μου είπε οτι εάν παθαίνω υπερκοιλιακή 1 φορά το χρόνο το αφήνουμε ως έχει αλλιώς θα μιλήσουμε για αμπλέισον για να μην βασανίζομαι ψυχολογικά ! Καλή ανάσταση !!!

----------


## Johnc

> αυτο το κενό είναι που μας σκοτωνει την ποιοτητα της ζωής μας. Υπάρχει κανένας που να μπορεί να το αγνοει? Τωρα τελευταία εμένα πολλές φορές μαζί με την αρρυθμία με πιάνει και βήχας.... ολο και καλύτερα πάμε.


Εμένα με πιάνει βήχας,ρέψιμο και μου βγαίνει να σκύψω.Αρκετές φορές έχουν σταματήσει έτσι.Πιστεύω πως είναι ένα είδος άμυνας του νευρικού συστήματος.Μπορεί να μην το γνωρίζουμε κάν αλλα ο εγκέφαλος μας γνωρίζει τα πάντα !

----------


## manos32

> PANH πήγα στον γιατρό μου σήμερα.Κάναμε ένα καρδιογράφημα πάλι και ήταν καλό.Κάποιες έκτακτες έχω αλλα όλη την ημέρα.Μου έβαλε χόλτερ και θα πάω αύριο να δούμε τι γίνετε.Μου είπε οτι εάν παθαίνω υπερκοιλιακή 1 φορά το χρόνο το αφήνουμε ως έχει αλλιώς θα μιλήσουμε για αμπλέισον για να μην βασανίζομαι ψυχολογικά ! Καλή ανάσταση !!!


Γειά σου φίλε μου!!
Να είσαι καλά, είμαι και γω παθών και σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα, και μάλιστα σε πανικό εχω βαρέσει 200άρες και νόμιζα οτι απλά λέω αντίο και είχα αφεθεί αλλά μετά απο μερικά λεπτά κατεβηκαν οι σφυγμοί..
Σε κρίση πανικού το έπαθες αυτό? Η απο μόνο του?
πως διάολο θα καταλάβω αν παθαίνω υπερκοιλιακές κι εγω να προσέχω?
Το πάθαινες απο μικρός?Το είχες ξαναπάθει?

----------


## Johnc

Φίλε Μάνο καλημέρα.Δεν το έπαθα σε πανικό.Στα καλά καθούμενα άρχισε και μετά έπαθα πανικό.Για να καταλάβεις εάν είναι υπερκοιλιακές είναι λίγο δύσκολο.Πρέπει την ώρα που παθαίνεις την ταχυκαρδία να την καταγράψεις σε καρδιογράφημα-χόλτερ.Το έω πάθει ξανά αλλα όχι τόσο έντονα.Σταματούσε απο μόνο του.Αυτη την φορά ήταν πολύ έντονο και πήγα νοσοκομείο για να το σταματήσουν.

----------


## manos32

> Φίλε Μάνο καλημέρα.Δεν το έπαθα σε πανικό.Στα καλά καθούμενα άρχισε και μετά έπαθα πανικό.Για να καταλάβεις εάν είναι υπερκοιλιακές είναι λίγο δύσκολο.Πρέπει την ώρα που παθαίνεις την ταχυκαρδία να την καταγράψεις σε καρδιογράφημα-χόλτερ.Το έω πάθει ξανά αλλα όχι τόσο έντονα.Σταματούσε απο μόνο του.Αυτη την φορά ήταν πολύ έντονο και πήγα νοσοκομείο για να το σταματήσουν.


Καλημέρα Γιάνη, ελπίζω να είσαι καλύτερα.
Να φανταστείς χθές αφού διάβασα οτι έγραψες μου μπήκε η ιδέα οτι κάτι τρέχει και με μένα, και δεν έκλεινα μάτι.
Ευτυχώς πήρα το πρωί το γιατρό μου που είναι καλός άνθρωπος και μου είπε οτι ακόμα και οι υπερκοιλιακές οταν δεν υπάρχει σοβαρο υπόστρωμα ,είναι ακινδυνες..

----------


## Johnc

Ναί Μάνο δεν είναι υπάρχει άμεσος κίνδυνος με τις υπερκοιλιακές-κολπικές αρρυθμίες.Πήγα πρίν λίγο στον καρδιολόγο μου και μου έβγαλε το χόλτερ.Τώρα περιμένω τηλέφωνο για να μου πεί τι γίνεται.Το μόνο που μου είπε είναι οτι έχω κατα μέσο όρο 90-110 παλμούς μέσα στην ημέρα το οποίο δεν είναι καλό.(Αν και εγώ μετράω 65-75).Θέλω να απαλλαγώ απο τις αρρυθμίες μια για πάντα.Εσύ επειδή έχεις ταχυπαλμία δεν σημαίνει οτι έχεις υπερκοιλιακές.Μπορεί απλά απο το άγχος σου να ανεβάζεις παλμούς.Στις υπερκοιλιακές μιλάμε για 170 μεχρι 300 παλμούς.Εγώ έπιασα μέχρι 207.

----------


## betelgeuse

Johnc , εχεις δοκιμασει να αρχισεις καποιο αθλημα ή αεροβικη ασκηση?

----------


## Johnc

Παλιότερα έκανα κικμποξινγκ και γενικά άθληση.Τώρα δεν νομίζω πως πρέπει να κάνω μέχρι να δούμε απο πού προέρχεται η υπερκοιλιακή ταχυκαρδία.Ο γιατρός μου είπε πως το άγχος προκαλεί έκτακτες αλλα υπερκοιλιακές όχι.Είναι καθαρά παθολογικό.Γίνεται ουσιαστικά κάποιο βραχυκύκλωμα μέσα στους κόλπους της καρδιάς.

----------


## Johnc

Βγήκαν τα αποτελέσματα του χόλτερ.Έκανα μόνο 20 έκτακτες.Ο γιατρός είπε οτι οι έκτακτες δε μας ενοχλούν.Θα δούμε αν ξαναπάθω υπερκοιλιακή και βλέπουμε !

----------


## Nicos70

Μονο 20 μια χαρα σε βρισκω. Εγω εγραψα 600

----------


## Johnc

Όντος Νίκο 20 δεν ειναι τίποτα.Γενικά έχω γύρω στις 100 την ημέρα.Το θέμα μου είναι η υπερκοιλιακές ταχυκαρδίες και όχι οι έκτακτες.Αυτό είναι το άγχος μου.Φοβάμαι μην το πάθω στην μέση του πουθενά..Αν το πάθω τι κάνω?...

----------


## manos32

> Όντος Νίκο 20 δεν ειναι τίποτα.Γενικά έχω γύρω στις 100 την ημέρα.Το θέμα μου είναι η υπερκοιλιακές ταχυκαρδίες και όχι οι έκτακτες.Αυτό είναι το άγχος μου.Φοβάμαι μην το πάθω στην μέση του πουθενά..Αν το πάθω τι κάνω?...


Φίλε μου οι έκτακτες είναι αστείες...Ακου 20...Είχα 220 εγώ στο τελευταίο χολτερ, 180 υπερκοιλιακες και καμμιά 40ριά κοιλιακές.
Μήπως δεν ήταν υπερκοιλιακή η ταχυκαρδία σου και το καρδιογράφημα το είδε κανένας ειδικεύομενος?
Μέσος ορος ρυθμού?
Υπερκοιλιακές έχεις μικρές?

----------


## Johnc

Φίλε Μάνο γενικά έχω γύρω στις 20-100 έκτακτες την ημέρα(κοιλιακές και κολπικές),την ημέρα του χόλτερ απλά έπαθα μόνο 20.Τις προάλλες έπαθα υπερκοιλιακή ταχυκαρδία ή αλλιώς κομβική ταχυκαρδία επανεισόδου και την σταμάτησαν στο νοσοκομείο με αδενοσίνη.Εγώ αυτό φοβάμαι.Την υπερκοιλιακή.Όχι τις έκτακτες.Έχω φτάσει σε σημείο που οι έκτακτες δε με ενοχλούν καθόλου .Ειλικρινά.Φοβάμαι μην πάθω πάλι την ταχυπαλμία σε κανένα απόμερο μέρος(καθημερινά βρίσκομαι εκτός Θεσσαλονίκης).
Μέσος όρος ρυθμού 90-110 έδειξε το χόλτερ.
Το καρδιογράφημα το είδε ο καρδιολόγος μου(οικογενειακός φίλος και γιατρός).Είναι καλός γιατρός.

----------


## manos32

> Φίλε Μάνο γενικά έχω γύρω στις 20-100 έκτακτες την ημέρα(κοιλιακές και κολπικές),την ημέρα του χόλτερ απλά έπαθα μόνο 20.Τις προάλλες έπαθα υπερκοιλιακή ταχυκαρδία ή αλλιώς κομβική ταχυκαρδία επανεισόδου και την σταμάτησαν στο νοσοκομείο με αδενοσίνη.Εγώ αυτό φοβάμαι.Την υπερκοιλιακή.Όχι τις έκτακτες.Έχω φτάσει σε σημείο που οι έκτακτες δε με ενοχλούν καθόλου .Ειλικρινά.Φοβάμαι μην πάθω πάλι την ταχυπαλμία σε κανένα απόμερο μέρος(καθημερινά βρίσκομαι εκτός Θεσσαλονίκης).
> Μέσος όρος ρυθμού 90-110 έδειξε το χόλτερ.
> Το καρδιογράφημα το είδε ο καρδιολόγος μου(οικογενειακός φίλος και γιατρός).Είναι καλός γιατρός.


Σου είπαν αν το προκαλεί το άγχος?
Μήπως αγχώθηκες πολύ γι αυτό σε ρωτάω..Και γω τα φοβάμαι πολύ τ απόμερα μέρη απο τότε που μου βγήκαν οι ταχυκαρδίες και οι αρρυθμίες.
Επίσης μια φορά πήγαινα και γω νοσοκομείο και επειδή νιώθω οτι με κοροιδευε η καρδιά μου με τρελλό καρδιοχτυπι μολις μπήκα στο νοσοκομείο επεφταν οι σφυγμοί και δεν μπόρεσα να δώ τι είχα δυστυχώς.
Μου εδωσαν και ενα ζαναχ.

----------


## Johnc

Φίλε μάνο ο καρδιολόγος μου,μου είπε πως τις έκτακτες μπορεί να τις προκαλέσει το άγχος αλλα την υπερκοιλιακή δεν μου την προκάλεσε το άγχος.Εκείνη την ημέρα μάλιστα μόλις είχα κατέβει απο το αμάξι και πήγα στο μαγαζί ενός φίλου.Ημουν μια χαρά και με έπιασε εντελώς ξαφνικά.Ξεκίνησε σαν πολλές έκτακτες μαζί και στη συνέχεια εξελίχθηκε σε υπερκοιλιακή ταχυκαρδία.Γίνετε απλά ένα βραχυκύκλωμα στους κόλπους τις καρδίας(η λίγο πιο κάτω απο τους κόλπους).

----------


## manos32

> Φίλε μάνο ο καρδιολόγος μου,μου είπε πως τις έκτακτες μπορεί να τις προκαλέσει το άγχος αλλα την υπερκοιλιακή δεν μου την προκάλεσε το άγχος.Εκείνη την ημέρα μάλιστα μόλις είχα κατέβει απο το αμάξι και πήγα στο μαγαζί ενός φίλου.Ημουν μια χαρά και με έπιασε εντελώς ξαφνικά.Ξεκίνησε σαν πολλές έκτακτες μαζί και στη συνέχεια εξελίχθηκε σε υπερκοιλιακή ταχυκαρδία.Γίνετε απλά ένα βραχυκύκλωμα στους κόλπους τις καρδίας(η λίγο πιο κάτω απο τους κόλπους).


Εγώ νόμιζα οτι απ το αγχος γίνεται αυτό!!Και μπορεί να μη σου ξανατύχει κιόλας δε σημαίνει οτι θα συμβαίνει συχνά..
Τί βάσανο οι ταχυκαρδίες και οι αρρυθμίες φίλε μου.. Μακάρι να μην είχαμε ποτέ αυτά απλά.. Μακάρι..

----------


## Johnc

Μακάρι να γίνουμε καλά!

----------


## psitakas

Γεια σας... ειμαι καινουργιος εδω...βρηκα το φορουμ τυχαια ψαχνοντας,κι εγω τα ιδια με εσας,αυριο ειναι η τριτη ημερα που θα παρω το concor,πηγα εκανα triplex και holder. το triplex βγηκε οκ,αλλα ο καρδιολογος μου ειπε πως στο holder ειδε εκτακτες πιο πολυπλοκες,που δεν ειναι απο αγχος,τωρα οτι και να πω ειμαι ασχετος....

----------


## psitakas

θα με βοηθησει το φαρμακο αυτο,γιατι και εχθες και σημερα ενιωσα την καρδια μου να φτερουγιζει.
παιδια διαβαζω μηνηματα εδω,που λεω,κοιτα δεν το παθαινω μονο εγω...
Ξεκινησαν οι κρισεις πανικου πριν 3 χρονια,αλλα αυτο με το κενο στην καρδια το φτερουγισμα,αυτη η αισθηση που πιο ασχημη δεν υπαρχει την ενιωσα την παραμονη της Πρωτοχρονιας πρωτη φορα και πηγα Ευαγγελισμο και μου εκαναν καρδιογραφημα και μου ειπαν πως ειναι μοναχα αγχος και δεν εχω τιποτα,μετα απο 5 μερες παλι πιο δυνατα παλι νοσοκομειο και παλι τα ιδια,πηγα σε ιατρειο ιδιωτικο και μου εγραψε παλι εξετασεις και holder και ξεκινησα το χαπι αυτο,αλλα γενικα τον τελευταιο καιρο δε νιωθω καθολου καλα....

----------


## Nicos70

Φιλε το concor το παιρνω κι εγω εδω και ενα χρονο. Ειναι b αναστολεας και σχετικα ελαφρυ. Ποσο παιρνεις;;;

----------


## psitakas

Καλησπερα, Νικο παιρνω 1 το πρωι 5αρι. σημερα ειναι τριτη μερα. παντως νιωθω καπως,ειδικα την πρωτη ημερα,αλλα και σημερα. δεν ξερω περιεργα με κανει...αν και μου ειπε οτι ειναι της καρδιας ηρεμιστικο...

----------


## Nicos70

Προφανως στο δινει για προληψη η κανονικη δοσολογια ειναι 10 mg. Καλο κανει παντως και μου ειπε ο γιατρος μου οτι το πινει και ο ιδιος προληπτικα. Εγω πινω αλλα οι αρρυθμιες δεν λενε να με αφησουν. Σημρα εχω διαλυθει καθε 3 παλμους εχω μια εκτακτη

----------


## psitakas

Ναι,δεν ξερω μπορει να ειναι καλο μα με εχει κανει καπως. ειδικα την πρωτη ημερα,ημουν πολυ χαλια μα και σημερα που ειναι 3-4 μερα.
νιωθω χαλια,κρυωνω και ορεξη μηδεν. τα ειχες κι εσυ αυτα?

----------


## psitakas

ακομα και με το φαρμακο δεν σου παιρνανε? εγω την πρωτη ημερα ειχα,ενιωθα την καρδια μου να φτερουγιζει,αλλα σημερα οχι τοσο,πολυ λιγο μπορω να πω,μα λες και ειναι ηρεμιστικο κανονικο νιωθω και οχι της καρδιας,οπως μου ειπε....ο γιατρος

----------


## Nicos70

Κοιτα ριχνει καπως τους παλμους και την πιεση ποσο εχεις;

----------


## psitakas

Γεια σας παιδια... ΧΡΙΣΤΟΣ ΑΝΕΣΤΗ. Να ειστε καλα,με υγεια ευχομαι....
Νικο οσο για την πιεση δεν ξερω καν. δεν εχω ασχοληθει τοσο πολυ τελευταια. τι να πω?
παλια με τις κρισεις πανικου που πηγαινα σε γιατρους θυμαμαι φυσιλογικα.... δεν ξερω γενικα εχω χαλαστει,αλλα γενικα οντως το εχει μετριασει αυτο το φτερουγισμα στην καρδια. δεν εχει φυγει τελειως και εχω που και που φτερουγισμα και πριν λιγο,δεν ξερω ισως ειναι και το τσιγαρο,δεν ξερω καπνιζω περισσοτερο τις τελευταιες ημερες...

----------


## Johnc

...............

----------


## Johnc

Έχω να βγώ απο το σπίτι μία εβδομάδα επειδή έπαθα υπερκοιλιακή και φοβάμαι μην ξαναπάθω.Απο την επόμενη εβδομάδας πρέπει καθημερινά να είμαι εκτώς πόλης..Εχω άπειρο άγχος μην παθω πάλι υπερκοιλιακή.Γενικά όλη μέρα σκέφτομαι οτι θα πάθω ανακοπή.Εχω αίσθημα παλμών 24 ώρες την ημέρα,κρύα χέρια και πόδια.

----------


## NASOSB

> Έχω να βγώ απο το σπίτι μία εβδομάδα επειδή έπαθα υπερκοιλιακή και φοβάμαι μην ξαναπάθω.Απο την επόμενη εβδομάδας πρέπει καθημερινά να είμαι εκτώς πόλης..Εχω άπειρο άγχος μην παθω πάλι υπερκοιλιακή.Γενικά όλη μέρα σκέφτομαι οτι θα πάθω ανακοπή.Εχω αίσθημα παλμών 24 ώρες την ημέρα,κρύα χέρια και πόδια.



και εγω ετσι ακριβως νιωθω, εχω κατεβασει την εφαρμογη που μετραει σφυγμους και ολη την ωρα τους μετραω, σημερα σηκωθηκα με 180 παλμους και σε 3 λεπτα επεσαν στους 60 με τρελη αρρυθμια εχω απελπιστει!!!

----------


## Johnc

Εμένα βαράει γρήγορα όλη μέρα.Αισθάνομαι τους παλμούς στο στήθος και την κοιλιά συνέχεια.

----------


## NASOSB

Οσο το σκεφτομαστε δεν προκειται να σταματησουν ουτε οι ταχυκαρδιες ουτε οι αρρυθμιες, κανω τις ασκησεις με τις αναπνοες ψιλοπερνανε λιγο αλλα παλι το σκεφτομαι και με ξαναπιανουν δυστυχως πρεπει να απασχολουμε συνεχεια το μυαλο με κατι αλλο δεν γινετε αλλιως....

----------


## Johnc

Όλοι λένε πως είναι θέμα ψυχολογίας οι αρρυθμίες.Εγώ πάω στοίχημα οτι στην περίπτωσή μου είναι παθολογικό.Όχι οτι είναι σοβαρό αλλα είναι παθολογικό.Έκτακτες συνέχεια,αίσθημα παλμών όλη μέρα και υπερκοιλιακές ταχυκαρδίεσ.Ωραία ζωη.

----------


## litoa

Παιδιά καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά με υγεια!εσείς γενικά παίρνετε κάποιο φάρμακο?κάποιοι ξέρω οτι παίρνουν και κάποιοι όχι.εγώ εδώ και 9 μηνες παίρνω ενα β αναστολέα και τελευταια κι ενα ηρεμιστικό +μαγνήσιο.κι εγώ δεν ήθελα να τα ξεκίνησω(είμαι 35),αλλά μάλλον είναι αναγκαίο κακό.εμένα προσωπικά με βοηθάνε,ειδικα στους ανεβασμένος παλμούς,αλλά και στις έκτακτες.

----------


## Johnc

Με βοηθούσαν τα ρυθμονορμ στις έκτακτες αλλα δε θέλω να τα παίρνω.10 φορές πείρα.

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Γεια σε ολους & χρονια πολλα!διαβασα τα μηνυματα σας & εχω να γραψω αυτα που νιωθω στην καρδια μου.εκτος απ' τα πολλα χρονια βασανισμου(στην κυριολεξια!!)απο τις αρρυθμιες,εχω & εγω αισθημα παλμων.εχω οταν πινω καφε(πινω μονο εναν ελαφρυ το πρωι),οταν βγω με παρεα για φαγητο & ποτο συν καπνισμα....εχθες για παραδειγμα αφου περνουσα πολυ ομορφα,ειχαμε φαει το καταπετασμα,ειχαμε πιει μπολικο κρασι & καπνισα 4-5 τσιγαρα,ενιωθα εντονους τους παλμους & με την εφαρμογη που εχω στο κινητο(αναθεμα την ωρα που την εβαλα!!)τους μετρουσα κρυφα απ τους αλλους στην παρεα & ειχα μια 85 μια 90 & καποια στιγμη εφτασαν & 100!φυσικα εστειλα μηνυμα στην καρδιολογο μου & μου ειπε οτι το τσιγαρο & το αλκοολ ανεβαζουν τους παλμους....εχω κανει απειρες καρδιολογικες εξετασεις & το χολντερ ηταν φυσιολογικο μου ειπε ο καρδιολογος.εγω εχω την εμμονη οτι αν δω τους παλμους 80 με 85 ανησυχω αλλα η καρδιολογος μου ειπε οτι ειναι φυσιολογικοι.παντως σας καταλαβαινω,ειναι τρομερα ενοχλητικο & σου χαλανε ολα αυτα τις ομορφες στιμες της ζωης!τι κριμα,νεοι ανθρωποι!!

----------


## Johnc

PANH μια καρδιά δεν χτυπάει ποτέ σταθερά.Μία έχεις 65 και μια 100.Ξύπνα το πρωί και μέτρα τους παλμούς σου.Στη συνέχεια κάνε ένα τσιγάρο και μετα απο 2 λεπτά ξαναμέτρα τους.Θα έχεις πολύ περισσότερους.Το αλκόολ εννοείτε πως τους ανεβάζει.Και εσύ μην κάθεσαι να μετράς όλη μέρα παλμούς.

----------


## psitakas

> και εγω ετσι ακριβως νιωθω, εχω κατεβασει την εφαρμογη που μετραει σφυγμους και ολη την ωρα τους μετραω, σημερα σηκωθηκα με 180 παλμους και σε 3 λεπτα επεσαν στους 60 με τρελη αρρυθμια εχω απελπιστει!!!


καλησπερα,αυτη η εφαρμογη που λες,ποια ειναι ? για ποια συσκευη ειναι?

----------


## psitakas

Αυτο με το τσιγαρο ισχυει,ανεβαζει την πιεση και τους παλμους... 
οσο για φαρμακα,εγω παιρνω το concor αν το ξερετε. αυριο θα ειναι η 7η μερα. Σημερα ημουν καλα,τις προηγουμενες μερες με ειχε χαλασει,ειδικα τις πρωτες 2-3 ημουν,ενιωθα ασχημα και τα βραδια που ξαπλωνω ειδικα νιωθω την καρδια μου και φτερουγιζει. το τριπλεξ ηταν οκ,φυσιλογικο,απλα το χολντερ εδειξε οτι δεν ηταν μονο κρισεις πανικου,μου ειπε οτι καποιες εκτακτες ειναι πολυπλοκες,δεν ειναι μονο αγχος,σαν ενα βραχυκυκλωμα μου το εξηγησε καπως. ολα αυτα πριν 8 μερες τα εμαθα,που πηγα. αγχος και κρισεις πανικου εχουν ξεκινησει εδω και 3 χρονια,απλα απο τις γιορτες των Χριστουγεννων ενιωθα την καρδια μου να φτερουγιζει,που ποτε πριν δεν το ενιωθα,οσο ταχυπλαμια και αγχος να με επιανε. κι οντως πρωτη φορα γιατρος μου ειπε πως δεν ειναι ολα μονο στο μυαλο μου....

----------


## Johnc

> Αυτο με το τσιγαρο ισχυει,ανεβαζει την πιεση και τους παλμους... 
> οσο για φαρμακα,εγω παιρνω το concor αν το ξερετε. αυριο θα ειναι η 7η μερα. Σημερα ημουν καλα,τις προηγουμενες μερες με ειχε χαλασει,ειδικα τις πρωτες 2-3 ημουν,ενιωθα ασχημα και τα βραδια που ξαπλωνω ειδικα νιωθω την καρδια μου και φτερουγιζει. το τριπλεξ ηταν οκ,φυσιλογικο,απλα το χολντερ εδειξε οτι δεν ηταν μονο κρισεις πανικου,μου ειπε οτι καποιες εκτακτες ειναι πολυπλοκες,δεν ειναι μονο αγχος,σαν ενα βραχυκυκλωμα μου το εξηγησε καπως. ολα αυτα πριν 8 μερες τα εμαθα,που πηγα. αγχος και κρισεις πανικου εχουν ξεκινησει εδω και 3 χρονια,απλα απο τις γιορτες των Χριστουγεννων ενιωθα την καρδια μου να φτερουγιζει,που ποτε πριν δεν το ενιωθα,οσο ταχυπλαμια και αγχος να με επιανε. κι οντως πρωτη φορα γιατρος μου ειπε πως δεν ειναι ολα μονο στο μυαλο μου....


Ακριβός τα ίδια είπε και σε μένα.Οτι δεν είναι απο το άγχος αλλα υπάρχει ένα δεμάτιο το οποίο λειτουργεί σαν 2ος φλεβόκομβος ή οτι για κάποιο λόγο γίνεται κάτι σαν βραχυκύκλωμα μέσα στην καρδιά.

----------


## psitakas

Αυτο...να ρωτησω κατι που δεν ξερω? υπερκοιλιακες που λες τι ειναι? τωρα θα πεις τι ερωτηση ειναι αυτη,και εχεις δικιο,οταν λεω τι ειναι,εννοω ειναι κατι πολυ ασχημο και σε φοβιζει,ετσι??? εγω παντως φοβαμαι και μονο απο αυτο που φτερουγιζει η καρδια μου... τι να πω?
πραγματικα καθε μερα το νιωθω τωρα πια...το φαρμακο καπως το εχει μετριασει,αλλα και παλι το νιωθω

----------


## Johnc

Φίλε μου επειδή είμαι λίγο κουρασμένος θα σε παρακαλόυσα να το γκουγλάρεις διότι είναι μεγάλο θέμα.Δές στο γκουγκλ και θα καταλάβεις εύκολα !!! Με συγχωρείς και όλας ! Σκέψου οτι είχα 200 παλμούς για 20 λεπτά περίπου και μου σταμάτησαν την ταχυκαρδία με ενδοφλέβια.Δεν έχει σχέση με τις απλές ταχυκαρδίες(φλεβοκομβικές) .

----------


## Johnc

Εάν θέλεις μπορέις να μου στείλεις το όνομα του σκάιπ σου σε μήνυμα και να κάνουμε κλήση απο εκεί να σου περιγράψω.Κανένα πρόβλημα

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

> PANH μια καρδιά δεν χτυπάει ποτέ σταθερά.Μία έχεις 65 και μια 100.Ξύπνα το πρωί και μέτρα τους παλμούς σου.Στη συνέχεια κάνε ένα τσιγάρο και μετα απο 2 λεπτά ξαναμέτρα τους.Θα έχεις πολύ περισσότερους.Το αλκόολ εννοείτε πως τους ανεβάζει.Και εσύ μην κάθεσαι να μετράς όλη μέρα παλμούς.


αυτο με το μετρημα των παλμων ειναι εμμονικο & κανει χειροτερα τα πραγματα απ'οτι ειναι!!

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Παιδιά καλησπέρα και από μένα και χρόνια πολλά. Πριν από λίγο γύρισα από τις διακοπές του Πάσχα και μου συνέβει κάτι περίεργο. Όλη μέρα ήμουν μια χαρά, κατά την επιστροφή ήμουν γύρω στις 4 ώρες στο αυτοκίνητο και όλα ήταν εντάξει. Μόλις όμως έφτασα στο σπίτι και άρχισα να περιφέρομαι μέσα στο σπίτι (γιατί στο αυτοκίνητο ήμουν αρκετά διαστήματα καθισμένη), άρχισα να έχω όλη την ώρα έκτακτες για αρκετή ώρα, χωρίς να έχω πιει καφέ και χωρίς να είμαι αγχωμένη. Το περίεργο είναι οτι τις είχα όταν ήμουν όρθια και όχι όταν καθόμουν. Είχα όλη την ώρα για καμιά ώρα. Πανικοβλήθηκα πάρα πολύ, ήθελα να βάλω τα κλάματα, με έπιασε απελπισία. Μπήκα στο φόρουμ και άρχισα να διαβάζω τις δημοσιεύσεις σας και κάπως πήρα κουράγιο. Ειλικρινά με βοηθάει πολύ αυτό σε καταστάσεις απελπισίας όπως η σημερινή. Ακόμα φοβάμαι μην με πιάσει ξανά αυτό το πράγμα. Έρχομαι σε απόγνωση δεν μπορώ άλλο! Πάντως και εγώ όταν πίνω κρασί ειδικά και όταν τρώω λίγο παραπάνω, με πιάνει ταχυκαρδία και με ενοχλεί, αλλά αυτό δεν με τρομάζει πιστεύω ότι είναι φυσιολογικό μετά από αλκοόλ ή πολύ φαγητό. Μην δίνεις σημασία ΡΑΝΗ, και μην μετράς όλη την ώρα τους παλμούς σου.

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Το ξερω μαρια οτι ειναι ας το πουμε φυσιολογικο το να ειναι παραπανω απ' το κανονικο οι παλμοι μετα απο φαγητο,ποτο & τσιγαρο αλλα οπως καταλαβαινεις εκεινη την ωρα & οσο διαρκει,μου τα χαλαει ολα γιατι ερχεται η εμμονη μηπως παθει κατι η καρδια....το παλευω πολυ!

----------


## panospeggy

> Φίλε Μάνο γενικά έχω γύρω στις 20-100 έκτακτες την ημέρα(κοιλιακές και κολπικές),την ημέρα του χόλτερ απλά έπαθα μόνο 20.Τις προάλλες έπαθα υπερκοιλιακή ταχυκαρδία ή αλλιώς κομβική ταχυκαρδία επανεισόδου και την σταμάτησαν στο νοσοκομείο με αδενοσίνη.Εγώ αυτό φοβάμαι.Την υπερκοιλιακή.Όχι τις έκτακτες.Έχω φτάσει σε σημείο που οι έκτακτες δε με ενοχλούν καθόλου .Ειλικρινά.Φοβάμαι μην πάθω πάλι την ταχυπαλμία σε κανένα απόμερο μέρος(καθημερινά βρίσκομαι εκτός Θεσσαλονίκης).
> Μέσος όρος ρυθμού 90-110 έδειξε το χόλτερ.
> Το καρδιογράφημα το είδε ο καρδιολόγος μου(οικογενειακός φίλος και γιατρός).Είναι καλός γιατρός.


Καλησπέρα

Δυστυχως ειμαι κι εγω σε περιοδο μεγαλης εξαρσης.

Παθαινω αρκετες εκτακτες συστολες μεσα στην μερα ειδικα την ωρα που περπαπαω . Οταν ειμαικαθιστος οχι τοσο πολυ

Προχθες εκει που πηγαινα βολτα ενιωσα 2 εκτακτες δυνατες και αμεσως πηγα στο νοοκομειο για να μου τις βρουν.

Με το που καθισα στο κρεββατι να μου παρουν καρδιογραφημα ειμαι παρα πολυ αγχωμενος και οι παλμοι μου ανεβηκαν παρα πολυ εκεινη τη στιγμη.

Διαγνωση καρδιογραφηματος: Υπερκοιλιακη ταχυκαρδια επανεισοδου..

Για να μου βρουν τις εκτακτες πηγα, και τελικα κατεληξα στο ασχετο με υπερκοιλιακη . Το παραδοξο ειναι οτι οι παλμοι μου δεν ανεβηκαν αποτομα οπως την κλασικη υπερκοιλιακη αλλα σιγα σιγα, οπως σιγα σιγα επεσαν και παλι..

Για να αναταχθω ο γιατρος μου ειπε να κανω μια συγκεκριμενη κινηση σαν να σφιγγω το στηθος καπως. Και αναταχθηκε ετσι απο μονη της.

Εκλεισα ραντεβου για περαιτερω ελεγχο με τον Κατσιβα στον ερυθρο.

Τι να πω βασανιζομαι χρονια ποια με αυτες τις αρρυθμιες και τις εκτακτες...Αλλα οτι θα κανω υπεροιλιακη ταχυκαρδια μεσα στο νοσοκομειο ειναι το τελευταιο που περιμενα.

----------


## sogoku

Γεια και χαρα σε ολη την παρεα..συμπασχω και εγω μαζι σας καθως εχω εκτακτες συστολες εδω και μια δεκαετια,ειμαι 29 στα 30 ετων τωρα.αφορμη να γραψω ηταν καποιες απανωτες εκτακτες που ενιωσα για περιπου 20 δευτερολεπτα σημερα συνεχομενα και φυσικα με επιασε κριση πανικου..!επειδη το θεμα το εχω ψαξει με γιατρους(ευτυχως ειμαι υγιης) και απ οτι βλεπω το εχουν παρα πολλοι ανθρωποι θα μοιραστω τις εμπειριες μου μαζι σας.καταρχας υπαρχουν περιοδοι ενος η δυο μηνων οπου ολα κυλουν φυσιολογικα,αλλες παλι περιοδους μπορει να εχω 2-3 εκτακτες την ημερα,αυτες τις στιγμιαιες..και ανα 3 χρονια περιπου με πιανουν οι "μεγαλες" οπου αυτη η αισθηση της ξεκουρδιστης καρδιας κραταει το πολυ κανα 30αρι δευτερολεπτα,οπως οι σημερινες.ειχα ξεχασει αυτο το ασχημα αισθημα απ την τελευταια φορα πριν 3χρονια + οπου καθως επαιζα μπασκετ με ειχαν "χτυπησει" και φυσικα τα παρατησα ολα και πηγα προς το πλησιεστερο νοσοκομειο..πραγματικα ο φοβος οτι θα τα κακαρωσεις ειναι μεγαλος!αλλα το μεγαλυτερο προβλημα ειναι τις επομενες μερες οπου αισθανεσαι καρδιοπαθης..κατα φαντασιαν..μεχρι φυσικα να ξεχαστουν και να επιστρεψεις παλι στους καθημερινους ρυθμους,εως την επομενη φορα...

Συνοψιζοντας ενας καρδιολογος μου ειχε πει πως ειναι μη αξιολογησιμες καθως ολες οι εξετασεις ειναι καθαρες
και ενας αλλος μου τις χαρακτηρισε νευροφυτικες κ εχουν να κανουν με το διαφραγμα και την λειτουργια της αναπνοης και το στομαχι και οχι με την ιδια καρδια ενω ενας ψυχιατρος που επισκεφτηκα μου ειπε οτι ειναι πολυ συχνο φαινομενο σε ατομα που εχουν αγχος και οτι ολοι οι ανθρωποι δινουν εκτακτες απλα εγω επειδη εχω το μυαλο μου εκει ενδεχομενως τις πυροδοτω κιολας..

Τι εχω καταλαβει εγω- αν ξυπνησω αποτομα απ τον βραδινο υπνο και πεταχτω πανω θα με πιασει σιγουρα μια εκτακτη,το ιδιο κ στον μεσημεριανο υπνο..
- αν σκυψω να πιασω κατι η κατσω αποτομα ειναι 50% να με πιασει
- αν ακουσω καποιον εντονο ξαφνικο θορυβο θα με πιασει
- αν αγχωθω με καποιο σημαντικο θεμα θα με πιασει
- αν σκεφτομαι ολη μερα οτι θα με πιασει μαλλον θα με πιασουυν κανα δυο
- οταν κανω τρεξιμο σε φουλ ρυθμο δε με πιανει
- οταν κανω σεξ ισως να με πιασει
- οταν ειμαι σε διακοπες,με καλη παρεα,για καφε η για ποτο δεν με πιανει
- στη στρατιωτικη μου θητεια 12 μηνων δεν καταλαβα ουτε μια εκτακτη
- παραπανω απο δυο καφεδες τη μερα ειναι σιγουρο οτι θα με πιασει
- το ιδιο και με τους υδατανθρακες,γλυκα κτλ
- αν παρω πολυ βαθια ξαφνικη ανασα ισως με πιασει

Οποτε εχω συμπερανει οτι το αγχος ειναι ο νο1 παραγονας και νο2 η διατροφη κ η ασκηση...

----------


## kiki_f

Νικο, αν θες να ψάξεις για ψυχοθεραπευτή, θα σου σύστηνα να είναι γνωσιοσυμπεριφοριστικής προσέγγισης ( CBT ). Η συγκεκριμένη προσέγγιση, αν και δε με εκφράζει προσωπικά, είναι ιδανική για τις κρίσεις πανικού.

----------


## dcat

[QUOTE=sogoku;540365]Γεια και χαρα σε ολη την παρεα..συμπασχω και εγω μαζι σας καθως εχω εκτακτες συστολες εδω και μια δεκαετια,ειμαι 29 στα 30 ετων τωρα.αφορμη να γραψω ηταν καποιες απανωτες εκτακτες που ενιωσα για περιπου 20 δευτερολεπτα σημερα συνεχομενα και φυσικα με επιασε κριση πανικου..!επειδη το θεμα το εχω ψαξει με γιατρους(ευτυχως ειμαι υγιης) και απ οτι βλεπω το εχουν παρα πολλοι ανθρωποι θα μοιραστω τις εμπειριες μου μαζι σας.καταρχας υπαρχουν περιοδοι ενος η δυο μηνων οπου ολα κυλουν φυσιολογικα,αλλες παλι περιοδους μπορει να εχω 2-3 εκτακτες την 

Κάνεις κοιλιακές ή κολπικές έκτακτες?

----------


## litoa

Παιδιά καλησπέρα κι απο μένα και sogoku καλώς ήρθες στην παρεα.βλέπω ρε γαμωτο οτι ταλαιπωρούνται πολλοι απο μικρή ηλικία,δηλαδή έχω αρχίσει να νιώθω τυχερή που μου ξεκίνησε στα 33(τώρα είμαι 35)..πάντως τα πιο πολλά που αναφέρεις ισχύουν και για μενα κ αυτό με τις απανωτές έκτακτες είναι ο,τι χειροτερο,τρεμω μη με ξαναπιασει..και ενα άλλο μεγαλο θέμα είναι το γεγονος οτι όντως αισθανόμαστε ανα διαστηματα σαν καρδιοπαθεις..το κακό είναι οτι δε βλέπω να υπάρχει κάποια οριστική λύση.εύχομαι να είστε όλοι καλά!

----------


## sogoku

> Παιδιά καλησπέρα κι απο μένα και sogoku καλώς ήρθες στην παρεα.βλέπω ρε γαμωτο οτι ταλαιπωρούνται πολλοι απο μικρή ηλικία,δηλαδή έχω αρχίσει να νιώθω τυχερή που μου ξεκίνησε στα 33(τώρα είμαι 35)..πάντως τα πιο πολλά που αναφέρεις ισχύουν και για μενα κ αυτό με τις απανωτές έκτακτες είναι ο,τι χειροτερο,τρεμω μη με ξαναπιασει..και ενα άλλο μεγαλο θέμα είναι το γεγονος οτι όντως αισθανόμαστε ανα διαστηματα σαν καρδιοπαθεις..το κακό είναι οτι δε βλέπω να υπάρχει κάποια οριστική λύση.εύχομαι να είστε όλοι καλά!


Καλως σε βρηκα!Παντως το φορουμ μεγαλη βοηθεια..με το που διαβασα και αλλες εμπειριες παιδιων με αντιστοιχο θεμα σημερα ειμαι μια χαρα,ουτε με επιασε τποτα ολα καλα,μεχρι και για τρεξιμο πηγα.σιγουρα οριστικη λυση δεν παιζει...απλα μαθαινεις να ζεις με αυτο,καθως υπαρχουν περιοδοι υφεσης και εξαρσης.Η βασικη αιτια παντως ειναι σιγουρα το καταραμενο το αγχος και το στρες οπου τοτε σιγουρα θα εχεις εκτακτες κ επισης αν το σκεφτεσαι οτι θα σε πιασει τοτε ειναι σιγουρο οτι θα σε πιασουν αυτες οι αρρυθμιες.Εγω εδω και καποιους μηνες ειχα απιστευτο αγχος και τρεξιμο για εργασιακα,δουλειες,οικογεν ειακα κ προφανως με "χυπησε" εκει καθως ειχα ξεχασει τι σημαινει εκακτη συστολη..litoa επειδη διαβασα ενα παλαιοτερο σου ποστ να σε διορθωσω οτι τα ω3 που λαμβανεις και καποια αλλα δεν ειναι φαρμακευτικη αγωγη αλλα συμπληρωματα διατροφης,δηλαδη περισσοτερο για ψχολογικους λογους τα περνεις παρα για να σου κανουν κατι.Εγω λεω να δοκιμασω το ενζυμο q10 που λενε οτι "βοηθαει" για τετοιες περιπτωσεις,ω3-6-9 εχω παρει παλαιοτερα,ειναι must για καλη καρδιαγγειακη υγεια..

----------


## dcat

Παιδιά έχετε δει τι έκτακτες κάνετε κολπικές 'η κοιλιακές αν και πολλές φορές δεν έχει σημασία, επίσης ο καρδιολόγος σας όταν σας πιάνει έντονα δε σας έχει δώσει να παίρνετε κανένα χαπάκι και γενικώς τι σας έχουν πει για αυτό? Επίσης είναι το μόνο πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζετε?

----------


## sogoku

Δεν θυμαμαι τι ειδους εκτακτες μ ειχε πει,οπως προειπα ουτε καν εδωσε σημασια αφου ολες οι εξετασεις ηταν πεντακαθαρες,οποτε παροτι εγω τον ρωτουσα για αυτες τις αρρυθμιες μ ειπε απλα να μειωσω το αγχος κ οτι αν δεν ειχα γερη καρδια θα ειχα μεινει στον τοπο απο καιρο μιας κ ειμαι ηδη 30.Εγω κανενα αλλο συμπτωμα δεν εχω,πχ σφιξιμο,μουδιασματα,κομπου ς στο λαιμο κ τετοια..

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Γεια σας και από μένα παιδιά. Διάβασα τα ποστ που έχετε γράψει και είναι σαν να μιλάω με τον εαυτό μου. Σίγουρα όταν αντιλήφθηκα ότι αντιμετωπίζουν και άλλοι το ίδιο πρόβλημα με εμένα αυτό με βοήθησε πάρα πολύ τόσο ψυχολογικά γιατί είχα "πέσει" πάρα πολύ, αλλά με βοήθησε και στον τρόπο που αντιμετωπίζω τις αρρυθμίες. Όταν με έπιαναν ειδικά αυτές οι συνεχόμενες πεταγόμουν επάνω και πάθαινα πανικό. Τώρα ξέρω πως δεν πρόκειται να πάθω κάτι, σκέφτομαι ότι σίγουρα είναι ενοχλητικό αλλά αφού το έχουν τόσοι άλλοι, μάλλον δεν θα πεθάνω από αυτές. Έτσι προσπαθώ να είμαι πιο ψύχραιμη και περιμένω να περάσουν. Εγώ δυστυχώς πιστεύω ότι δεν θα μου περάσουν ποτέ, έτσι προσπαθώ να προσαρμοστώ και να μάθω να ζω έτσι. Εγώ έχω και κολπικές και κοιλιακές. Τις έχουν βρει στο χόλντερ, άλλα δεν είναι επικίνδυνες. Βέβαια ορισμένες φορές όταν η καρδιά κάνει σαν τρελή και χτυπάει ακανόνιστα και στην κυριολεξία κοπανιέται μέσα στο στήθος μου, λέω πάει πεθαίνω. Σίγουρα είναι δύσκολο πράγμα όλο αυτό, άλλα τι να γίνει, μας έτυχε. Πάντως κι εγώ έχω διαβάσει ότι τα ω3 βοηθούν στον σωστό καρδιακό ρυθμό και στην καλή λειτουργία της καρδιάς. Μπορεί να είναι συμπληρώματα διατροφής όπως και το μαγνήσιο, αλλά έχουν και κάποιο οφέλους, ανάλογα με τις ιδιότητες που έχει το καθένα.

----------


## sogoku

> Γεια σας και από μένα παιδιά. Διάβασα τα ποστ που έχετε γράψει και είναι σαν να μιλάω με τον εαυτό μου. Σίγουρα όταν αντιλήφθηκα ότι αντιμετωπίζουν και άλλοι το ίδιο πρόβλημα με εμένα αυτό με βοήθησε πάρα πολύ τόσο ψυχολογικά γιατί είχα "πέσει" πάρα πολύ, αλλά με βοήθησε και στον τρόπο που αντιμετωπίζω τις αρρυθμίες. Όταν με έπιαναν ειδικά αυτές οι συνεχόμενες πεταγόμουν επάνω και πάθαινα πανικό. Τώρα ξέρω πως δεν πρόκειται να πάθω κάτι, σκέφτομαι ότι σίγουρα είναι ενοχλητικό αλλά αφού το έχουν τόσοι άλλοι, μάλλον δεν θα πεθάνω από αυτές. Έτσι προσπαθώ να είμαι πιο ψύχραιμη και περιμένω να περάσουν. Εγώ δυστυχώς πιστεύω ότι δεν θα μου περάσουν ποτέ, έτσι προσπαθώ να προσαρμοστώ και να μάθω να ζω έτσι. Εγώ έχω και κολπικές και κοιλιακές. Τις έχουν βρει στο χόλντερ, άλλα δεν είναι επικίνδυνες. Βέβαια ορισμένες φορές όταν η καρδιά κάνει σαν τρελή και χτυπάει ακανόνιστα και στην κυριολεξία κοπανιέται μέσα στο στήθος μου, λέω πάει πεθαίνω. Σίγουρα είναι δύσκολο πράγμα όλο αυτό, άλλα τι να γίνει, μας έτυχε. Πάντως κι εγώ έχω διαβάσει ότι τα ω3 βοηθούν στον σωστό καρδιακό ρυθμό και στην καλή λειτουργία της καρδιάς. Μπορεί να είναι συμπληρώματα διατροφής όπως και το μαγνήσιο, αλλά έχουν και κάποιο οφέλους, ανάλογα με τις ιδιότητες που έχει το καθένα.


+1000 :rolleyes:

----------


## litoa

Ρε παιδιά,εσάς σας έχει τύχει ενα πράγμα σαν να συσπάται η καρδιά,σαν να κλωτσαει,σαν να τρέμει,δεν ξέρω πως ακριβως να το περιγράψω,δεν έχει το αίσθημα της κλασσικής έκτακτης,του κενού,αλλά καταλαβαίνω οτι υπάρχει μια ανωμαλία στο ρυθμο εκείνη τη στιγμη που μου συμβαινει.είμαι έτσι σήμερα απ'το μεσημέρι και έχω απογοητευτεί πλήρως...

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

> Ρε παιδιά,εσάς σας έχει τύχει ενα πράγμα σαν να συσπάται η καρδιά,σαν να κλωτσαει,σαν να τρέμει,δεν ξέρω πως ακριβως να το περιγράψω,δεν έχει το αίσθημα της κλασσικής έκτακτης,του κενού,αλλά καταλαβαίνω οτι υπάρχει μια ανωμαλία στο ρυθμο εκείνη τη στιγμη που μου συμβαινει.είμαι έτσι σήμερα απ'το μεσημέρι και έχω απογοητευτεί πλήρως...


Aυτό μάλλον είναι συνεχόμενες έκτακτες. Μου συμβαίνει συχνά.

----------


## replay9

καλησπερα.ειμαι 23 και τα τελευταια 2 χρονια εχω ταχυκαρδιες....πηγα σε καρδιολογο προσφατα και μου ειπε οτι δεν εχω κατι απλα να κοιταξω τον θυροειδη.τον κοιταξα και μου λεει ο γιατρος εισαι στο οριο ακομα φυσιολογικο δεν εχει ξεκινησει αλλα λεει δεν εξηγειται η ταχυκαρδια μου...μου δωσε ο καρδιολογος το inderal..το παιρνω 2 μερες τωρα αλλα νιωθω χειροτερα με αυτο ακομα πιο πολλους παλμους...ισως να ειναι ιδεα μου?ο γιατρος εγραψε στο χαρτι φλεβοκομβικη ταχυκαρδια..

----------


## dcat

Είναι το στρες... πάρε για καμιά βδομάδα ακόμη ιντεραλ και κάνε ασκήσεις χαλάρωσης. Ετσι άρχισε σε μένα πριν 4μήνες σχεδόν και έχω βγάλει και άλλα στην πορεία.. μην πανικοβληθείς απλά ηρέμησε αλλιώς το χασες το παιχνίδι. Πόσα ιντεραλ τη μέρα?

----------


## replay9

> Είναι το στρες... πάρε για καμιά βδομάδα ακόμη ιντεραλ και κάνε ασκήσεις χαλάρωσης. Ετσι άρχισε σε μένα πριν 4μήνες σχεδόν και έχω βγάλει και άλλα στην πορεία.. μην πανικοβληθείς απλά ηρέμησε αλλιώς το χασες το παιχνίδι. Πόσα ιντεραλ τη μέρα?



μου ειπε το μισο του μισου πρωι βραδυ....

----------


## dcat

> μου ειπε το μισο του μισου πρωι βραδυ....


 Μια χαρά δόση μικρή ίσα ίσα να σε ηρεμήσει κάνε ασκήσεις χαλάρωσης τρώγε σωστά και να κοιμάσαι σωστές ώρες μην τρομοκρατηθείς εγώ εκέι την πάτησα, δεν είναι τπτ οι ταχύκαρδίες, στην ουσία λόγω στρες/άγχους ο εγκέφαλος δίνει λανθασμένο ερέθισμα στον φλεμβόκομβο και κάνεις ταχυκαρδία, αν θέλεις μπορείς να κάνεις για λίγη ώρα κάθε μέρα γιόγκα από το youtube με σωστές αναπνοές.

----------


## dcat

Επίσης το βράδυ μη το παίρνεις πολύ αργά δεν έχει νόημα γύρω στης 8είναι καλά και τρώγε και το βραδυνό σου μαζί.

----------


## replay9

χαχαχα εγω να κουνηθω και ειδικα γιογκα....με τιποτα.....θα δω αυριο απο τις τελικες εξετασεις μηπως ειναι θυροειδης...πφφφ

----------


## dcat

Καλά σίγουρα έλεγξε τον θυροειδή σου πρώτα, πάτα yoga for complete beginners είναι υπερβολικά απλά

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Οι ταχυκαρδίες είναι από το άγχος, όπως σου είπε και ο dcat μην πανικοβληθείς, γιατί θα σου γίνουν μόνιμες και θα σε πιάσουν και αρρυθμίες από το στρες. Επίσης μην πίνεις πολλούς καφέδες.

----------


## dcat

> Οι ταχυκαρδίες είναι από το άγχος, όπως σου είπε και ο dcat μην πανικοβληθείς, γιατί θα σου γίνουν μόνιμες και θα σε πιάσουν και αρρυθμίες από το στρες. Επίσης μην πίνεις πολλούς καφέδες.


Πολύ σωστά! Αυτό ακριβώς έπαθα εγώ και ακόμη περισσότερα κάνε αυτά που σου είπαμε και ηρεμία!

----------


## replay9

> Οι ταχυκαρδίες είναι από το άγχος, όπως σου είπε και ο dcat μην πανικοβληθείς, γιατί θα σου γίνουν μόνιμες και θα σε πιάσουν και αρρυθμίες από το στρες. Επίσης μην πίνεις πολλούς καφέδες.


δεν πινω...τεσπα θα δω πως θα καταληξω...:(

----------


## replay9

> Πολύ σωστά! Αυτό ακριβώς έπαθα εγώ και ακόμη περισσότερα κάνε αυτά που σου είπαμε και ηρεμία!


 δεν μπορω να ειμαι σε ηρεμια ειμαι συνεχεια με νευρα και στη τσιτα...

----------


## dcat

Πρέπει να ηρεμήσεις από μόνη σου γιατί υπάρχει άσχημη συνέχεια σε αυτά τα ψυχοσωματικά εγώ δε ξέρω πως να βγω από αυτόν τον κυκεώνα τώρα... ηρέμησε από μόνη σου πάρε και αυτό το χαπάκι τώρα γιατί η συνέχεια είναι τα ηρεμιστικά, από καρδιάς στα λέω αυτά.

----------


## replay9

> Πρέπει να ηρεμήσεις από μόνη σου γιατί υπάρχει άσχημη συνέχεια σε αυτά τα ψυχοσωματικά εγώ δε ξέρω πως να βγω από αυτόν τον κυκεώνα τώρα... ηρέμησε από μόνη σου πάρε και αυτό το χαπάκι τώρα γιατί η συνέχεια είναι τα ηρεμιστικά, από καρδιάς στα λέω αυτά.


ποσο καιρο το εχεις??

----------


## litoa

> Aυτό μάλλον είναι συνεχόμενες έκτακτες. Μου συμβαίνει συχνά.


Δεν ξέρω ρε συ Μαρια,δεν το νιώθω σαν συνεχομενες έκτακτες,αλλά πιο πολύ σαν δόνηση,τρέμουλο,ενα απροσδιόριστο πράγμα..τεσπα,απο προχθες είμαι καλυτερα,άντε να δουμε..

----------


## dcat

> ποσο καιρο το εχεις??


4μήνες πανικοβλήθηκα και με πήρε η μπάλα

----------


## dcat

> Δεν ξέρω ρε συ Μαρια,δεν το νιώθω σαν συνεχομενες έκτακτες,αλλά πιο πολύ σαν δόνηση,τρέμουλο,ενα απροσδιόριστο πράγμα..τεσπα,απο προχθες είμαι καλυτερα,άντε να δουμε..


Όταν σε πιάνει έντονα δε σου έχουν πει να παίρνεις κανένα χαπάκι να ηρεμείς?

----------


## Johnc

> Δεν ξέρω ρε συ Μαρια,δεν το νιώθω σαν συνεχομενες έκτακτες,αλλά πιο πολύ σαν δόνηση,τρέμουλο,ενα απροσδιόριστο πράγμα..τεσπα,απο προχθες είμαι καλυτερα,άντε να δουμε..


Παθαίνω μία αρρυθμία εδώ και καιρό που ξεκινάει εντελώς ξαφνικά ειδικά εάν κάνω κάποια απότομη κίνηση.Αρχίζει η καρδιά μου και χτυπάει εντελώς άρρυθμα και κάνει και παύσεις.Νιώθω σαν να έχω στο στήθος μία σακούλα γεμάτη με ζωντανά ψάρια και να κολυμπάνε.Σαν να με πιέζει ένα χέρι την καρδιά και την βγάζει εκτός ρυθμού.Εκτός απο αυτό έχω και έκτακτες(κολπικές και κοιλιακές) και υπερκοιλιακή ταχυκαρδία επανεισόδου(200+ παλμούς το λεπτό).Ακου την dcat που σου λέει να ηρεμήσεις γιατί αλλιώς θα μπείς στο δικό μας τριπάκι.Εγώ φοβάμαι να είμαι σε μέρη που δεν έχει κοντά νοσοκομεία για να μην πάθω αρρυθμίες.Είμαι 22 στα 23 και η ζωή μου είναι χάλια απο τα 15.Κάνε κάτι δραστικό όσο πιο γρήγορα μπορείς.Να πάρεις γνώμες απο 2-3 καρδιολόγους + όλες τις εξετάσεις(καρδιογράφημα,υπ έρηχο,24ωρο χόλτερ,θυροειδή,αιματολογι κές για ηλεκτρολύτες)για να σιγουρευτείς πως δεν έχεις κάποιο σοβαρό παθολογικό πρόβλημα και να ηρεμήσεις και μετά να πάς και σε έναν ψυχολόγο να σε βοηθήσει να ξεπεράσεις το άγχος και να συνεχίσεις να ζείς κανονικά σαν άνθρωπος.Αυτό που ζώ εγώ και πολλά ακόμη άτομα του φόρουμ(με τις αρρυθμίες)μπορεί να σε καταστρέψει.Μην αφήνεις τον χρόνο να περνάει γιατί απο κάποιο σημείο και μετά το μυαλό σου συνηθίζει στην ιδέα οτι είσαι καρδιοπαθής χωρίς ουσιαστικά να υπάρχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα.

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

> Δεν ξέρω ρε συ Μαρια,δεν το νιώθω σαν συνεχομενες έκτακτες,αλλά πιο πολύ σαν δόνηση,τρέμουλο,ενα απροσδιόριστο πράγμα..τεσπα,απο προχθες είμαι καλυτερα,άντε να δουμε..


Κι εμένα κάποιες φορές με πιάνει κάτι τέτοιο, και το έχω πει στον αρρυθμιολόγο, ο οποίος μου είπε οτι είναι συνεχόμενες έκτακτες, απλά τις καταλαβαίνουμε έτσι. Το αισθάνομαι σαν να έχει νερό μέσα η καρδιά μου και χτυπάει τελείως ακανόνιστα για λίγα δευτερόλεπτα. Δεν ξέρω βέβαια αν λέμε το ίδιο. Εμένα πάντως με βοηθάει αρκετά και η γυμναστική, τόσο στο να ηρεμώ από στρες, όσο και στις αρρυθμίες. Έχω ξαναρχίσει γυμναστήριο εδώ και ενάμιση χρόνο και έχω δει βελτιώσει στις αρρυθμίες. Άλλωστε και η καρδιά μυς είναι και όταν τον γυμνάζεις γίνεται πιο δυνατός και λειτουργεί πιο σωστά.

----------


## dcat

όλα καλά αλλά για να πας γυμναστ'ηριο πρέπει να έχεις και κουράγιο, εσείς που έχετε μόνο τις έκτακτες είστε τυχεροί! Πάρτε κουράγιο!

----------


## litoa

> Όταν σε πιάνει έντονα δε σου έχουν πει να παίρνεις κανένα χαπάκι να ηρεμείς?


Ναι,παίρνω ένα beta blocker,το lopressor,όχι μόνο όταν με πιάνει έντονα,αλλά σε καθημερινή βάση εδώ και κάτι μήνες.κάτι κάνει,αλλά σίγουρα όχι θαύματα..

----------


## litoa

> Παθαίνω μία αρρυθμία εδώ και καιρό που ξεκινάει εντελώς ξαφνικά ειδικά εάν κάνω κάποια απότομη κίνηση.Αρχίζει η καρδιά μου και χτυπάει εντελώς άρρυθμα και κάνει και παύσεις.Νιώθω σαν να έχω στο στήθος μία σακούλα γεμάτη με ζωντανά ψάρια και να κολυμπάνε.Σαν να με πιέζει ένα χέρι την καρδιά και την βγάζει εκτός ρυθμού.Εκτός απο αυτό έχω και έκτακτες(κολπικές και κοιλιακές) και υπερκοιλιακή ταχυκαρδία επανεισόδου(200+ παλμούς το λεπτό).Ακου την dcat που σου λέει να ηρεμήσεις γιατί αλλιώς θα μπείς στο δικό μας τριπάκι.Εγώ φοβάμαι να είμαι σε μέρη που δεν έχει κοντά νοσοκομεία για να μην πάθω αρρυθμίες.Είμαι 22 στα 23 και η ζωή μου είναι χάλια απο τα 15.Κάνε κάτι δραστικό όσο πιο γρήγορα μπορείς.Να πάρεις γνώμες απο 2-3 καρδιολόγους + όλες τις εξετάσεις(καρδιογράφημα,υπ έρηχο,24ωρο χόλτερ,θυροειδή,αιματολογι κές για ηλεκτρολύτες)για να σιγουρευτείς πως δεν έχεις κάποιο σοβαρό παθολογικό πρόβλημα και να ηρεμήσεις και μετά να πάς και σε έναν ψυχολόγο να σε βοηθήσει να ξεπεράσεις το άγχος και να συνεχίσεις να ζείς κανονικά σαν άνθρωπος.Αυτό που ζώ εγώ και πολλά ακόμη άτομα του φόρουμ(με τις αρρυθμίες)μπορεί να σε καταστρέψει.Μην αφήνεις τον χρόνο να περνάει γιατί απο κάποιο σημείο και μετά το μυαλό σου συνηθίζει στην ιδέα οτι είσαι καρδιοπαθής χωρίς ουσιαστικά να υπάρχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα.


Καλησπέρα.μήπως ή απάντηση πήγαινε στον/στην replay 9,αν και σωστες και καλοδεχούμενες οι συμβουλές σου,απλά εγώ τα έχω κάνει όλα αυτά,αλλά δυστυχώς δεν έχω καταφέρει να βγω απ'αυτο το φαύλο κύκλο και όλο και κάτι νέο παρουσιάζεται,έτσι για να μη ξεχνιομαστε..εσύ ταλαιπωρείσαι απ'τα 15;πω,πω ρε παιδί μου..τελικά νιώθω όντως προνομιούχα που μου ξεκίνησε στα 33..τι να πω..

----------


## Johnc

Litoa σε εσένα πήγαινε.Διάβασα για την αρρυθμία που αναφέρεις και λές οτι είναι σαν μαζεμένες έκτακτες.

----------


## sogoku

> Litoa σε εσένα πήγαινε.Διάβασα για την αρρυθμία που αναφέρεις και λές οτι είναι σαν μαζεμένες έκτακτες.


Εχει να με πιασει εκτακτη εδω και μια βδομδα!Ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενος γι αυτο..να υποθεσω πως ειναι καλο σημαδι αυτο ε?:)

----------


## dcat

> Εχει να με πιασει εκτακτη εδω και μια βδομδα!Ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενος γι αυτο..να υποθεσω πως ειναι καλο σημαδι αυτο ε?:)


Ε όπως το πάρει κανείς εμένα και πάνω από βδομάδα έχουν κάνει διάλειμμα μακάρι να είσαι τυχερός

----------


## theiosloukas

Καιρο εχω να δω νεα οποιουδηποτε και δεν ξερω αν ειναι καλο ή κακο. Οπως και να εχει Χρονια Πολλα σε ολους και Καλη Παναγια. Να μας βοηθαει και να μας φωτιζει στον δυσκολο δρομο μας...

----------


## Johnc

> Καιρο εχω να δω νεα οποιουδηποτε και δεν ξερω αν ειναι καλο ή κακο. Οπως και να εχει Χρονια Πολλα σε ολους και Καλη Παναγια. Να μας βοηθαει και να μας φωτιζει στον δυσκολο δρομο μας...


Makari h PANAGIA na therapeusei olo ton kosmo.Fiel theiosloukas egw etoimazomai gia ablation uperkoiliakhs taxukardias.Eoitelous tha zhsw san anthrwpos an petuxei

----------


## theiosloukas

Το καλυτερο θα ηταν να μην ειχαμε μπει καθολου σε αυτη την περιπετεια ομως απο την στιγμη που ειμαστε εδω το μονο που μπορω να πω και να ευχηθω απο καρδιας ειναι να πανε ολα καλα κι επιτελους να κερδισεις τις χαμενες μερες της ζωης σου. Στην δικια μου περιπτωση επειδη μιλαμε για (πολλες) μονο εκτακτες το μονο που συστηνουν ολοι ειναι δυστυχως μονο υπομονη....ποσο πια ομως....

----------


## elis

ΕΓΩ ΤΟ ΘΕΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΑΚΟΥΣΤΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΧΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΒΟΗΘΑΝΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΟΚΑΡΑ!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Johnc

theios loukas se eyxaristw polu file mou ! Gia tis ektaktes nai den kanoun tpt gt einai athwes.Arxizoun na tis antimetipizoun epi8etika otan xepernoun tis 15.000-20.000 to 24wro.

----------


## manos32

> Makari h PANAGIA na therapeusei olo ton kosmo.Fiel theiosloukas egw etoimazomai gia ablation uperkoiliakhs taxukardias.Eoitelous tha zhsw san anthrwpos an petuxei


Γειά σου Γιάννη,και χρόνια πολλά!
Γιατί ρε συ μπαίνεις σε τέτοια διαδικασία για μία φορά που σ έπιασε υπερκοιλιακή ?
Πολύ πιθανο να σε πιάνει μια φορά στα χρόνια...
Δε σε πιάνει και συνέχεια

----------


## theiosloukas

ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΚΙ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΕΠΙΘΕΤΙΚΗ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΦΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΕΚΤΑΚΤΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ ΚΙ ΟΧΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ. ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΕΓΩ ΣΟΥ ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΒΕΒΑΙΟΣ ΟΤΙ ΟΛΑ ΘΑ ΠΑΝΕ ΚΑΛΑ ΣΕ ΟΤΙ ΚΙ ΑΝ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΙΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΟΠΛΑ ΕΠΙΛΕΞΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΣΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ. ΙΣΩΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΛΙΓΟ ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΠΡΙΝ ΜΠΕΙΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΔΙΚΑΣΙΑ ΤΟΥ ABLATION ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΕΣΥ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ. ΞΕΡΩ ΤΗΝ ΑΓΩΝΙΑ ΣΟΥ,ΚΟΙΤΑΖΩ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΟ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΘΕ ΦΟΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΡΟΜΟΚΡΑΤΗΜΕΝΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΙΚΗΜΕΝΟΣ ΥΠΟΚΥΠΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΟ ΔΕΝ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ. ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΕΡΔΙΣΕΙΣ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΠΙΣΩ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΣΟΥ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΘΕ ΘΥΣΙΑ! ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ!

----------


## litoa

Παιδιά γεια κι από μένα!κι εγώ εδώ στον αγώνα,δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι..johnc,καλή επιτυχία κι από μένα σ'ο,τι κι αν αποφασίσεις,αν και όντως μήπως είναι λίγο νωρίς με μια φορά να κανειςablation?αν κανεις θα είναι αποκλειστικά για την υπέρ κοιλιακή,υπάρχει περίπτωση να προσπαθήσουν να καυτηριασουν και κάποιο σημείο που προκαλεί τις έκτακτες;εγώ πάντως το'χω ξαναπεί αν κάνανε ablation,έστω και για λίγες έκτακτες,νομίζω θα έκανα,γιατί δεν τη παλευω καθόλου,δε μπορώ να συμβίβαστω με το μάθε να ζεις μ'αυτο,ούτε με το ότι είναι αθώες..

----------


## dcat

Αθώες ναί και να μη δίνουμε σημασία όσες και αν παθαίνουμε.. Καλά ας το πάθουν και αυτοί και ας πουν το ίδιο μετά.. Μακάρι η παναγία να μας βοηθήσει πραγματικά. Γιάννη σου έστειλε προσωπικό μνμ.

----------


## Johnc

Paidia den epatha mono mia mesa se 4 mhnes epatha 2-3 epeisodia uperkoiliakhs kai alla allou eidous arrythmias pou de xerw ti einai. Exw arithmies apo to 2008-2009.

----------


## theiosloukas

ΑΘΩΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΕΦΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΖΩΗ...ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΘΕΩΡΙΕΣ...ΓΙΑΝΝΗ ΞΑΝΑ ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ!

----------


## Johnc

eyxaristw file mou ! Otan leme a8wo ennooue pws de petheneis apo auto.To thema omws einai kai h poiothta ths zwhs sou kala les !

----------


## Johnc

Dcat pou eisai re toses meres? Den exeis skype ? Pou vriskesai ?

----------


## dcat

Ακριβώς, αθώο είναι ότι δε σου καταστρέφει τη ζωή.. Άσε john δεν έχω.. Ευελπίστω να έχω σύντομα¡ :-S

----------


## Johnc

egw xalia eimai.exw pathei emonh oti tha stamathsei h kardia mou.de paw katholou kala

----------


## MARO_86

Παιδιά,τι κάνετε???
Κι'εγώ μία από τα ίδια John...ΤΡΕΛΗ ΦΟΒΙΑ!!!Πονάω όπου μπορείς να φανταστείς που έχουν να κάνουν με τη καρδιά...
Δεν μπορώ να ανασάνω πια....
κουράστηκα να ζω με τόσο άγχος...........μου έχει καταστρέψει τη ζωή!!!ζω καθημερινά με το φόβο και το άγχος !!!!!!

----------


## Johnc

Paidia thn trith mpainw gia ablation! Elpizw na pane ola kala kai na mhn xanapathw POTE arithmia !

----------


## litoa

Jhonc καλή επιτυχία και κρατά μας ενημερους για την εξέλιξη και για το εάν έκαναν κάτι για τις έκτακτες.και πάλι να παν όλα καλά!!

----------


## Johnc

litoa eyxaristw :) Avrio einai h megalh mera. Gia tis ektaktes oxi de tha kanoun kati.den exoun kamia sxesh me ayto.Den exw ektaktes twra.polu spania

----------


## Johnc

Kalhspera paidia.To ablation petuxe ! Pote xana taxukardia.Exw ektaktes sutoles mono twra(einai logiko meta to ablation).Polu eukolh epemvash. !

----------


## theiosloukas

Ελπιζω και ευχομαι ολη αυτη η σιωπη και ειδικοτερα απο τα πιο παλια μελη εδω μεσα να ειναι για καλο,να εχουν βρει μια λυση ακομη κι αν δεν την μοιραστηκαν με την ομαδα ακομη και στο βαθος να υπαρχει ακομη ελπιδα.... Υπαρχει , πρεπει να υπαρχει μια λυτρωση....

----------


## viki38

Καλησπερα και απο μενα , πολυ καιρο εχω να γραψω εδω , δυστηχως εγω προσωπικα δεν ειμαι καλυτερα , μαλλον χειροτερα θα ελεγα ή μαλλον να πω καλυτερα σε φαση με αρρυθμιες και παλι εγω να ψαχνομαι να βρω τι και ποιος φταιει , τελικα μαλλον δεν θα περασει ποτε μα ποτε . Περασα βεβαια πολλα ασχημα φετος το καλοκαιρι οπου μαλλον επετειναν το ηδη πολυ μου αγχος αλλα δυστηχως πλεον με κανανε να εχω και καποιες αυτοκτονικες ιδεες , ιδιαιτερα οταν με πιανουνε οι εκτακτες συστολες παγωνω απο φοβο και θεωρω οτι ειναι μια καποια λυτρωση . Ο ψυχιατρος μου με τον οποιο ειχα διακοψει ενα διαστημα και ξαναρχησα που εδωσε φαρμακευτικη αγωγη , ενα φαρμακο που ονομαζεται Espoza των 15 και τωρα που γραφω θα εχει ερθει στο φαρμακειο , αλλα πλεον δεν περιμενω και τιποτα καλυτερο

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Γεια σε ολους!Vici38 μην το βαζεις κατω!!Ακου που στο λεω εγω...ενας ανθρωπος που παλεψε σκληρα πολλα χρονια με συνεχωμενες αρρυθμιες!Μην το βαζεις κατω και πιο πολυ σε παρακαλω να μην ξανασκεφτεις ποτε για αυτοκτονια,ποτε!Υπαρχουν ανθρωποι με τρομερα δυσκολες αρρωστιες & ειναι σκυλια....δεν υποτιμαω την απαισια & βασανιστικη κατασταση με τις αρρυθμιες,αλλωστε η ψυχουλα μου & η καρδουλά μου ξερουν τι εχω περασει απ αυτες,το λεω ομως γιατι πρεπει να μαθουμε πως υπαρχει σωτηρια αλλα ερχεται αργα & με πολυ κοπο!!Αυτα που θα σε βοηθησουν πολυ ειναι τροποι για να ηρεμεις το μυαλο σου(χαλαρη μουσικη και διαλογισμο),διαβασμα βιβλιων βοηθειας(υπαρχουν καταπληκτικα βιβλια που βοηθανε πολυ!),ψυχαναληση,και πανω απ ολα πιστη στον Θεο!Αληθεια σου λεω,ο ανθρωπος εχει μεσα του τεραστιες δυναμεις που αν ψαξει να τις βρει μπορει να καταφερει φοβερα πραγματα!Ενα βιβλιο που θα σε βοηθουσε πολυ ειναι "οταν ο νους θεραπευει το σωμα"εκδ.Καστανιωτης.Πραγμ τικα σου ευχομαι οτι καλυτερο & μην τα παρατας....μπορεις & θα τα καταφερεις!

----------


## viki38

PANHσε ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση σου , τα λογια σου διαβαζοντας τα μου κανανε καλο , και το εννοω πραγματικα , δεν ξερω αλλα ο φοβος με κυριευει οταν επανερχονται οι καταραμενες και με κανει να μην σκεφτομαι λογικα . Δυστηχως τα τελευταια χρονια εχω εγκαταλειψει την πιστη μου στο θεο και εχω βυθιστει σε ενα κοσμο αναζητησης αν πραγματικα τελικα υπαρχει . Πολυ θα θελα να πιαστω απο καπου και να πιστεψω πραγματικα σε Εκεινον , ισως καπου με βοηθουσε .Τα χαπια δισταζω ακομα να τα παρω και ουσιαστικα βρισκομαι εγκλωβισμενη μεσα στο προβλημα χωρις να ξερω τροπους διαφυγης .

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Καταλαβαινω....ειναι πραγματικα δυσκολη κατασταση να ζεις νιωθοντας την καρδια σου να μην λειτουργει σωστα συνεχεια...νομιζεις οτι θα σε τρελανει αυτο....οσο γι'αυτο που εγραψες για την πιστη...ισως το οτι εχεις "εγκαταλειψει" μπορει να σου κανει καλο.Ζητα αληθινα απ'Τον Θεο και θα στο δωσει!Εμενα προσωπικα ειναι η δυναμη μου σε οτι δυσκολια εχω αντιμετωπισει!!Οσο για τα χαπια....τι να σου πω...αυτο πρεπει να το συζητησεις με τον γιατρο...αν πραγματικα τα χρειαζεσαι....τοτε πρεπει να τα παρεις!Αυτο που πρεπει ομως να κανεις οπωσδηποτε ειναι να τα βρεις με τον εαυτο σου,με το τι σε βοηθαει,σε κανει να νιωθεις ομορφα,γιατι η ζωη ειναι ομορφη οταν δεν ανησυχεις,οταν ξερεις οτι εχεις τη δυναμη να αντιμετωπισεις οτι & να σου συμβει...εχουμε τεραστια δυναμη,το πιστευω!ολα θα πανε καλα...

----------


## Johnc

Παιδιά μην έχετε άγχος για έκτακτες συστολές και μικροαρρυθμίες.25 Αυγούστου έκανα επέμβαση για υπερκοιλιακή ταχυκαρδία και τώρα έχω περισσότερα προβλήματα απο ότι πρίν.Μου είπαν θα περάσουν με τον καιρό.Τώρα είμαι κάπως καλύτερα..Χθές έκανα μόνο 50-100 έκτακτες και σήμερα άλλες τόσες.Πριν μία εβδομάδα κατέγραψαν 40.000 έκτακτες υπερκοιλιακές σε διδιμίες-τριδιμίες κλπ και ένιθα την κάθε μία.

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα παιδιά, έχω καιρό να γράψω, γιατί δεν έχει αλλάξει και κάτι με τις αρρυθμίες μου, οπότε δεν υπήρχε λόγος να επαναλαμβάνομαι, άλλα διάβαζα συχνά τα νέα σας. Από όλη αυτή την παλιοκατάσταση τόσο καιρό, αυτό που έχω καταλάβει είναι ότι όσο το σκέφτομαι και το έχω στο μυαλό μου, πώς χτυπάει η καρδιά μου και πόσες έκτακτες έχω την μέρα, τόσο χειρότερα είναι. Γίνεται μια κατάσταση αρρωστημένη. Προσπαθώ να μην ασχολούμαι και όταν με πιάνουν μέσα στην μέρα, σκέφτομαι κατά αρχήν ότι δεν κινδυνεύω από αυτές και ότι άλλη μια έκτακτη είναι και θα περάσει, σαν να μην συμβαίνει καθόλου. Εμένα με βοηθάει αυτό. Όσο αφορά το θέμα της αυτοκτονίας, ούτε να σου περνάει από το μυαλό viki38. Η ζωή παρά τις δυσκολίες της είναι πολύ όμορφη. Την ομορφιά της την βλέπεις στα απλά καθημερινά πράγματα που κάνεις. Ακόμα και αν δεν πιστεύεις στο Θεό, υπάρχουν άλλα που μπορείς να πιστέψεις σε αυτά και να σου δώσουν κουράγιο και δύναμη, άλλα μην ξεχνάς ότι η πίστη μας δοκιμάζετε στις δύσκολες καταστάσεις. Αυτά είχα να πω, καλό βράδυ.

----------


## viki38

Καλη αναρωση Johnc , περνας μεγαλο ζορι αλλα το θετικο ειναι απο οτι βλεπω οτι κανεις πολυ πολυ λιγοτερες απο την προηγουμενη βδομαδα αρα σιγουρα την επομενη θα ηρεμησεις και αλλο , οι γιατροι σου ειπανε οτι θα εξαλιθφουνε εντελως σε καποια φαση ? εως 50 ή και 100 εκανα και εγω στις 2 απο τις εγκυμοσυνες μου , αλλα ναι η αληθεια ειναι οτι ενας γιατρος μου ειχε πει οτι ειναι λιγες και οτι υπαρχουνε ανθρωποι που κανουνε εως και 100000 και παραπανω τη μερα. Καλο κουραγιο και καλη αναρωση και παλι 
Μαρια σιγουρα δεν το εννοω οταν συνερχομαι και ειμαι καλυτερα , ομως οταν ειμαι σε "κριση" η απελπισια ειναι μεγαλη , κυριως ενα συναισθημα μοναξιας που με καταλαμβανει και δημιουργει τα σωματικα συμπτωματα . Ελπιζω και σε σενα και σε ολους μας πραγματικη λυση , γιατι δεν υπαρχει χειροτερο πραμα απο το να σου λεει ο γιατρος οτι εισαι καλα , πηγαινε να γυμναστεις , να κανεις πραγματα και τοτε να αρχιζουνε να βαρανε οι καταρεμενες και να σου κοβουνε τα ποδια .

----------


## dcat

> Καλη αναρωση Johnc , περνας μεγαλο ζορι αλλα το θετικο ειναι απο οτι βλεπω οτι κανεις πολυ πολυ λιγοτερες απο την προηγουμενη βδομαδα αρα σιγουρα την επομενη θα ηρεμησεις και αλλο , οι γιατροι σου ειπανε οτι θα εξαλιθφουνε εντελως σε καποια φαση ? εως 50 ή και 100 εκανα και εγω στις 2 απο τις εγκυμοσυνες μου , αλλα ναι η αληθεια ειναι οτι ενας γιατρος μου ειχε πει οτι ειναι λιγες και οτι υπαρχουνε ανθρωποι που κανουνε εως και 100000 και παραπανω τη μερα. Καλο κουραγιο και καλη αναρωση και παλι 
> Μαρια σιγουρα δεν το εννοω οταν συνερχομαι και ειμαι καλυτερα , ομως οταν ειμαι σε "κριση" η απελπισια ειναι μεγαλη , κυριως ενα συναισθημα μοναξιας που με καταλαμβανει και δημιουργει τα σωματικα συμπτωματα . Ελπιζω και σε σενα και σε ολους μας πραγματικη λυση , γιατι δεν υπαρχει χειροτερο πραμα απο το να σου λεει ο γιατρος οτι εισαι καλα , πηγαινε να γυμναστεις , να κανεις πραγματα και τοτε να αρχιζουνε να βαρανε οι καταρεμενες και να σου κοβουνε τα ποδια .



viki38 όταν λες κάνεις έκτακτες τι εννοείς? κολπικές κοιλιακές, περίπου πόσες τη μέρα και απελπίζεσαι τόσο?
Επίσης θυμάσαι πότε ξεκίνησαν πριν τις εγκυμοσύνες ή τότε?

----------


## Johnc

μου ειπανε πως σε 3 μηνες θα φυγουν ολα..εχς και αλλα οχι μονο εκτακτες.

----------


## theiosloukas

Το ζητουμενο ειναι βεβαια ποσα χρονια πρεπει να χασουμε απο την ζωη μας μεχρι να φανει ενα φως στο τουνελ! Προσωπικα δεν ελπιζω σε επιλυση του προβληματος αλλα σε συνειδητοποιηση της καταστασης και αποδοχη της... Μακαρι να κανω λαθος αλλα προσωπικα δεν αισθανομαι ποτε καλυτερα,μονο χειροτερευει... Ο Θεος, ο μεγαλος Θεος να μας βοηθησει!

----------


## Prag

Καλησπέρα σας. Έχω διαβάσω σχεδόν ολόκληρη τη συζήτηση και μου συμβαίνουν και μένα σχεδόν ό,τι έχετε αναφέρει! Κι έχω κι εγώ τα ίδια συναισθήματα με εσάς. Το δικό μου πρόβλημα είναι ότι ενώ ξέρω πως αυτά τα συμπτώματα είναι διαταραχή πανικού κάθε φορά με τρομάζουν! Ομολογουμένως η κρίση με πιάνει μόνο όταν θα μου ρθει στο μυαλό ότι μπορεί να με πιάσει. Το θέμα είναι ότι το έχω πάντα στο μυαλό :) Όπως και να χει η λογική μου καθώς και ειδικοί και ανειδίκευτοι λένε το εξής: Να κάνεις ό,τι αποφεύγεις και σε τρομάζει! Είναι ο μοναδικός τρόπος να το νικήσεις. Όσο φοβάσαι και όσο αποφεύγεις καταστάσεις που σε τρομάζουν αυτό κερδίζει έδαφος από σένα. Για να αρχίσει να υποχωρεί θέλει να δει αντίσταση. Είναι η μόνη λύση! Χρειάζεται αυτοπεποίθηση και δύναμη. Θεωρώ πως ο ανθρώπινος νους, όπως καταφέρνει να "νοσήσει" το σώμα μας έχει αντίστοιχη δύναμη και να το γιατρέψει! Θέλει δύναμη, αυτοπεποίθηση και αποφασιστικότητα! Μα και όταν επέλθει η κρίση πρέπει να πεις στον εαυτό σου "Κρίση είναι. Σε λίγο θα περάσει πάντα έτσι γίνεται. Άλλωστε ξέρω πως είναι ψυχολογικό."

----------


## Johnc

prag το θέμα είναι πως σε πολλούς όπως και σε εμένα δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την ψυχολογία.Είναι καθαρά ποθολογικό το πρόβλημα..Απο εκεί και μετά σε ρίχνει και ψυχολογικά.

----------


## Prag

Το έχεις εντοπίσει τι ακριβώς είναι? Υπάρχει θεραπεία?

----------


## Prag

Από ότι είδα έχεις κάνει κάποια επέμβαση, σωστά? Επομένως, είσαι στη διαδικασία θεραπείας. Το χεις δρομολογήσει. Απλά θα πρέπει να έχεις υπομονή. Ό,τι γιατρεύεται θέλει τον χρόνο του. Μην πέφτεις! Κανένας μας ξέροντας ότι έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα δεν είναι ξέγνοιαστος όμως είναι αντιμετωπίσιμο! Λίγη υπομονή λοιπόν. Αν κάτι δεν έχω καταλάβει καλά διόρθωσέ με.

----------


## viki38

Θεωρητικα οτι με υπομονη και επιμονη ολα θεραπευονται , ακομα και αν ειναι μεσα στο υποσυνειδητο , ομως πως οπλιστουμε με ολα αυτα , το πρωτο και κυριο να μην γινομαστε ερμαια του φοβου μας ,πιστευω οτι εκει αρχιζουνε και τελειωνουνε ολα

----------


## Prag

Διάβασα κάτι πολύ ενδιαφέρον πρόσφατα που προσωπικά δεν το γνώριζα και θέλω να το μοιραστώ μαζί σας. Η έλλειψη σεροτονίνης στον οργανισμό μας είναι μία από τις αιτίες, ίσως η ίδια η αιτία που προκαλούνται οι αγχώδεις διαταραχές και η κατάθλιψη! Η σεροτονίνη είναι μία ουσία που ονομάζεται νευροδιαβιβαστής και είναι υπεύθυνη για την ευφορία και την αισιοδοξία. Ένα από τα πολλά άρθρα που εξηγούν αυτό είναι το http://psi-gr.tripod.com/choc_11_ser_trypt.html . Σημειωτέον, το επίπεδο σεροτονίνης μειώνεται από το άγχος, από την έλλειψη συστατικών που λαμβάνουμε από τις τροφές, από την έλλειψη γυμναστικής και την έλλειψη ξεκούρασης.

----------


## Johnc

prag το θεμα ειναι οτι η επεμβαση εγινε για κατι αλλο και τωρα εχω εμφανισει 4-5 καινούρια προβληματα..Θα δειξει με τον καιρο

----------


## litoa

Παιδιά καλησπέρα!Διάβασα ένα ενδιαφέρον θέμα σ'ενα αμερικανικο φόρουμ για αρρυθμιες και είπα να το κάνουμε κι εμείς.αν δε βαριεστε,απαντηστε στις παρακάτω ερωτησεις,έτσι για να μοιραστουμε εμπειριες.θα απαντήσω κι εγώ εννοείται μες τις επόμενες μέρες.1)ποσά περίπου χρόνια έχετε αρρυθμίες(έκτακτες ή οτιδήποτε άλλο) 2)κατά μέσο ορο, πόσες την ημέρα,υπάρχουν περίοδοι χωρίς καθόλου; 3)υπάρχει κάτι που τις πυροδοτεί;(στρες,στενοχώρι ,έλλειψη υπνου η ακόμα και κάποια κινηση,ή οτιδήποτε άλλο) 4)αντιμετωπίζετε κάποιο καρδιολογικο προβλημα,έστω και άνευ σημασιας(π.χ πρόπτωση μιτροειδους;) 5)υπάρχουν κάποια φαγητά,ποτα που τις πυροδοτούν ή τις χειροτερευουν; 6)ακολουθείτε κάποια φαρμακευτική αγωγή κι αν ναι βοηθάει; 7)υπάρχει κάτι που σας βοηθάει στην αντιμετώπιση τους,όπως συμπληρώματα διατροφής,διαλογισμός,ασκή σεις χαλάρωσης,ψυχοθεραπεία και τα σχετικά; 8)γυμναζεστε,κι αν ναι βοηθάει,τις χειροτερεύει και ποιο είδος άσκησης επιλέγετε; 9)επηρεάζονται καθόλου από κάποιο είδος παλινδρόμησης,στομαχικές διαταραχές,ιωσεις ή οτιδήποτε άλλο; 10)και μια τελευταία,για γυναίκες μόνο,έχετε παρατηρήσει να επηρεάζονται από ορμόνες(περίοδος,εγκυμοσύν η και τα σχετικά).ουφ,αυτά..ελπίζω να μη σας κουρασα..απλά το βρήκα ενδιαφέρον.περιμένω τις απαντήσεις σας και χρωστάω τις δικές μου!καλό βράδυ!

----------


## litoa

3)υπάρχει κάτι που τις πυροδοτεί;(στρες,στενοχώρι ,έλλειψη υπνου η ακόμα και κάποια κινηση,ή οτιδήποτε άλλο) 4)αντιμετωπίζετε κάποιο καρδιολογικο προβλημα,έστω και άνευ σημασιας(π.χ πρόπτωση μιτροειδους;) 5)υπάρχουν κάποια φαγητά,ποτα που τις πυροδοτούν ή τις χειροτερευουν; 6)ακολουθείτε κάποια φαρμακευτική αγωγή κι αν ναι βοηθάει; 7)υπάρχει κάτι που σας βοηθάει στην αντιμετώπιση τους,όπως συμπληρώματα διατροφής,διαλογισμός,ασκή σεις χαλάρωσης,ψυχοθεραπεία και τα σχετικά; 8)γυμναζεστε,κι αν ναι βοηθάει,τις χειροτερεύει και ποιο είδος άσκησης επιλέγετε; 9)επηρεάζονται καθόλου από κάποιο είδος παλινδρόμησης,στομαχικές διαταραχές,ιωσεις ή οτιδήποτε άλλο; 10)και μια τελευταία,για γυναίκες μόνο,έχετε παρατηρήσει να επηρεάζονται από ορμόνες(περίοδος,εγκυμοσύν η και τα σχετικά).ουφ,αυτά..ελπίζω να μη σας κουρασα..απλά το βρήκα ενδιαφέρον.περιμένω τις απαντήσεις σας και χρωστάω τις δικές μου!καλό βράδυ!

----------


## Prag

Είναι κάτι "απειλητικό" για την υγεία σου? Πάρε μια βαθιά ανάσα και πες στον εαυτό σου ότι θα περάσει κι αυτό. Γιατί θα περάσει! Το καταλαβαίνω πως σε ρίχνει μα σκέψου τι όμορφα πράγματα έχει η ζωή σου και πως σύντομα θα μπορείς να τα ευχαριστηθείς στο 100%!

----------


## litoa

Για κάποιο λόγο δεν μπορώ να δημοσίευσε όλο το κειμενο δυστυχως

----------


## viki38

Εγω ενοιωσα την πρωτη εκτακτη πολλα χρονια πριν , γυρω στα 20 - 21 (τωρα ειμαι 40 ) αλλα δεν ηξερα τι ηταν οποτε δεν το ειχα δωσει και σημασια .Περασαν χρονια πολλα και ξαναεμφανιστηκαν μαζι με κρισεις πανικου , δεν ειχα πολλες και δεν ηταν καθημερινες , το προβλημα επιδεινωθηκε με την πρωτη μου εγκυμοσυνη , εκει τα πραγματα εγιναν ανεξελεγκτα και επειτα σε ενα 20ημερο ξαφνικα περασανε , βεβαια δεν με ξεχασανε , τις ειχα απο τοτε και μετα συνεχεια , βεβαια εχω περασει μεγαλα διαστηματα χωρις να ερθουν στη ζωη μου (εως και χρονο ) αλλα εδω και αρκετο διαστημα ειναι καθημερινες , τωρα που το σκεφτομαι ειχανε κανει παλι μια παυση να ξεκουραστουνε για καποιες βδομαδες . Η συχνοτητα ποικιλει , εχειτυχει να εχω 3-4 αλλα εχει τυχει να εχω και 20 και παραπανω , βεβαια πολλες δεν τις λες ομως με παγωνουνε απο το φοβο . Εχω εξεταστει σε πολλους γιατρους , εχω βαλει χολντερ , τις εχουμε βρει και ολοι ειπανε οτι δεν ειναι κατι ποθ πρεπει να με απασχολει . Βεβαια εγω πασχω απο καταθλιψη και για αυτο σωματοποιω το αγχος μου , μεγαλη ιστορια , μπερδεμενη παιδια πολυ και δεν ξερω πως θα την ξεπεμπερδεψω .

----------


## Prag

> Εγω ενοιωσα την πρωτη εκτακτη πολλα χρονια πριν , γυρω στα 20 - 21 (τωρα ειμαι 40 ) αλλα δεν ηξερα τι ηταν οποτε δεν το ειχα δωσει και σημασια .Περασαν χρονια πολλα και ξαναεμφανιστηκαν μαζι με κρισεις πανικου , δεν ειχα πολλες και δεν ηταν καθημερινες , το προβλημα επιδεινωθηκε με την πρωτη μου εγκυμοσυνη , εκει τα πραγματα εγιναν ανεξελεγκτα και επειτα σε ενα 20ημερο ξαφνικα περασανε , βεβαια δεν με ξεχασανε , τις ειχα απο τοτε και μετα συνεχεια , βεβαια εχω περασει μεγαλα διαστηματα χωρις να ερθουν στη ζωη μου (εως και χρονο ) αλλα εδω και αρκετο διαστημα ειναι καθημερινες , τωρα που το σκεφτομαι ειχανε κανει παλι μια παυση να ξεκουραστουνε για καποιες βδομαδες . Η συχνοτητα ποικιλει , εχειτυχει να εχω 3-4 αλλα εχει τυχει να εχω και 20 και παραπανω , βεβαια πολλες δεν τις λες ομως με παγωνουνε απο το φοβο . Εχω εξεταστει σε πολλους γιατρους , εχω βαλει χολντερ , τις εχουμε βρει και ολοι ειπανε οτι δεν ειναι κατι ποθ πρεπει να με απασχολει . Βεβαια εγω πασχω απο καταθλιψη και για αυτο σωματοποιω το αγχος μου , μεγαλη ιστορια , μπερδεμενη παιδια πολυ και δεν ξερω πως θα την ξεπεμπερδεψω .


Καλησπέρα! Έχεις επισκεφθεί κάποιο ψυχολόγο από τότε που έχει κάνει την εμφάνισή του?

----------


## viki38

Κανω πολλα χρονια ψυχοθεραπεια , τα πρωτα χρονια με ψυχολογο και τωρα τελευταια με ψυχιατρο , ο οποιος μου συνεστεισε καποια αντικαταθπληπτικη αγωγη την οποια ακομα δεν εχω παρει , αλλα δεν με βλεπω να την αποφευγω . Εφτασα σε σημειο να φοβαμαι τις 5 εκτατες συστολες που κανω και να τις χρησιμοποιω υποσινειδιτα στην καθημερινοτητα μου για πραγματα που δεν θελω να κανω αναγκαζοντας τον εαυτο μου με αυτο τον επωδυνο τροπο ή τον τιμωρω καποιες αλλες φορες , οπως ειπα ειναι μπερδεμενο

----------


## Johnc

prag oxi den einai epikindino lene alla h zwh mou exei katastrafei.

----------


## litoa

Παιδιά καλησπέρα!Διάβασα ένα ενδιαφέρον θέμα σ'ενα αμερικανικο φόρουμ για αρρυθμιες και είπα να το κάνουμε κι εμείς.αν δε βαριεστε,απαντηστε στις παρακάτω ερωτησεις,έτσι για να μοιραστουμε εμπειριες.θα απαντήσω κι εγώ εννοείται μες τις επόμενες μέρες.
1)ποσά περίπου χρόνια έχετε αρρυθμίες(έκτακτες ή οτιδήποτε άλλο) 
2)κατά μέσο ορο, πόσες την ημέρα,υπάρχουν περίοδοι χωρίς καθόλου; 
3)υπάρχει κάτι που τις πυροδοτεί;(στρες,στενοχώρι ,έλλειψη υπνου η ακόμα και κάποια κινηση,ή οτιδήποτε άλλο)
4)αντιμετωπίζετε κάποιο καρδιολογικο προβλημα,έστω και άνευ σημασιας(π.χ πρόπτωση μιτροειδους;) 
5)υπάρχουν κάποια φαγητά,ποτα που τις πυροδοτούν ή τις χειροτερευουν;
6)ακολουθείτε κάποια φαρμακευτική αγωγή κι αν ναι βοηθάει; 
7)υπάρχει κάτι που σας βοηθάει στην αντιμετώπιση τους,όπως συμπληρώματα διατροφής,διαλογισμός,ασκή σεις χαλάρωσης,ψυχοθεραπεία και τα σχετικά; 
8)γυμναζεστε,κι αν ναι βοηθάει,τις χειροτερεύει και ποιο είδος άσκησης επιλέγετε; 
9)επηρεάζονται καθόλου από κάποιο είδος παλινδρόμησης,στομαχικές διαταραχές,ιωσεις ή οτιδήποτε άλλο; 
10)και μια τελευταία,για γυναίκες μόνο,έχετε παρατηρήσει να επηρεάζονται από ορμόνες(περίοδος,εγκυμοσύν η και τα σχετικά).
ουφ,αυτά..ελπίζω να μη σας κουρασα..απλά το βρήκα ενδιαφέρον.περιμένω τις απαντήσεις σας και χρωστάω τις δικές μου!καλό βράδυ!

----------


## litoa

Παιδια έχει κανείς καμία ιδέα γιατί μου κόβεται το μήνυμα?έχω προσπαθήσει πολλές φορές κι ενώ στην αρχή δημοσιεύεται μετά από λίγο είναι Κομένο..άλλο και τούτο..είναι λίγο μεγάλουτσικο(10 ερωτήσεις),αλλά δε νομίζω ότι είναι αυτό το πρόβλημα..αν μπορεί κανείς να βοηθήσει..

----------


## elis

κατι κανεισ με τα γραμματα και τα κενα και τισ τελειεσ

----------


## Prag

> Κανω πολλα χρονια ψυχοθεραπεια , τα πρωτα χρονια με ψυχολογο και τωρα τελευταια με ψυχιατρο , ο οποιος μου συνεστεισε καποια αντικαταθπληπτικη αγωγη την οποια ακομα δεν εχω παρει , αλλα δεν με βλεπω να την αποφευγω . Εφτασα σε σημειο να φοβαμαι τις 5 εκτατες συστολες που κανω και να τις χρησιμοποιω υποσινειδιτα στην καθημερινοτητα μου για πραγματα που δεν θελω να κανω αναγκαζοντας τον εαυτο μου με αυτο τον επωδυνο τροπο ή τον τιμωρω καποιες αλλες φορες , οπως ειπα ειναι μπερδεμενο


Από τον ψυχολόγο σου είσαι ικανοποιημένη? Μήπως να δοκίμαζες να αλλάξεις ψυχολόγο? Μήπως υπάρχουν πράγματα στη ζωή σου που σε κάνουν να μην περνάς καλά? Γιατί πολλές φορές δε βοηθάει και το περιβάλλον στο οποίο ζούμε, η καθημερινότητά μας. Έχεις αποφασίσει ότι αυτό θα το αντιμετωπίσεις?? Έχεις πείσει τον εαυτό σου για αυτό?

----------


## Prag

Παρεμπιπτόντως, όταν μιλάτε για έκτακτες αναφέρεστε σε ταχυπαλμία?

----------


## Prag

> prag oxi den einai epikindino lene alla h zwh mou exei katastrafei.


Γιατί λες πως έχει καταστραφεί η υγεία σου? Από την ψυχολογία σου?

----------


## litoa

Ξαναπροσπαθω..ποσά χρόνια έχετε αρρυθμίες.κατά μέσο όρο πόσες την ημέρα κ υπάρχουν περίοδοι χωρίς καθόλου.υπάρχει κάτι που τις πυροδοτεί,όπως στρες,στενοχώρια,κάποια κίνηση.αντιμετωπίζετε κάποιο καρδιολογικο πρόβλημα.υπάρχουν κάποια φαγητά,ποτά που τις πυροδοτούν ή χειροτερεύουν.ακολουθείτε κάποια φαρμακευτική αγωγή κ αν ναι σας βοηθάει.υπάρχει κάτι που σας βοηθάει στην αντιμετώπιση τους,όπως συμπληρώματα,ασκήσεις χαλάρωσης κλπ.γυμναζεστε κ αν ναι βοηθάει ή χειροτερεύει την κατάσταση,ποιο είδος επιλέγετε.επηρεάζονται από στομαχικές,εντερικές διαταραχές,ιώσεις κλπ.τέλος για γυναίκες μόνο,επηρεάζονται από ορμόνες,περίοδος,εγκυμοσυν η

----------


## Γάτος

Εγώ έχω παρατηρήσει πως ο καφές μου επιδεινώνει τις έκτακτες συστολές. Επίσης αν κάνω βάρη, νιώθω φτερουγίσματα που και που.

----------


## Prag

1) Εμένα "μικρο-κρίσεις" που δεν τις χαρακτήριζα καν έτσι και που δεν επηρέαζαν την καθημερινότητά μου είχα για ένα διάστημα στην εφηβεία αραιά και κάποιες φορές τε τελευταία 2-3 χρόνια. Αυτά όμως δεν επηρέαζαν καθόλου τη ζωή μου. Οι "επίσημες" κρίσεις πανικού ξεκίνησαν πριν 5 μήνες. 2)Ανάλογα με τη διάθεσή μου με πιάνουν. Υπάρχουν μέρες που με "γονατίζουν" άλλες που είμαι καλύτερα. Υπήρχε μια περίοδος 1-2 μήνες μέσα στο καλοκαίρι που είχαν ηρεμήσει αρκετά αλλά μία κρίση συνέβη κι επιπλέον απέφευγα καταστάσεις που φοβόμουν ότι θα πάθω κρίση, επομένως δεν τη λες και περίοδο με καθόλου κρίσεις. 3) εμένα έως τώρα καθαρά και μόνο η ψυχολογία. Ο φόβος για τις κρίσεις και η θλίψη που μου συμβαίνει αυτό. 4) Πήγα στον καρδιολόγο, έκανα καρδιογράφημα, τρίπλεξ κι έβαλα και χόλτερ και ήταν όλα φυσιολογικά. Έκανα γενικές εξετάσεις αίματος και εξετάσεις θυρεοειδή και ήταν φυσιολογικά τα πράγματα. Ωστόσο θέλω να πάω και σε έναν αρρυθμιολόγο. 5) φαγητά ή ποτά δεν έχω νιώσει να με χειροτερεύουν απλά νιώθω άσχημα όταν φουσκώνω από το φαΐ γιατί αισθάνομαι ότι ανασαίνω με δυσκολία (το σκέφτομαι κάθε φορά που τρώω η αλήθεια είναι). Ωστόσο αποφεύγω τους καφέδες που ξέρω πως δε βοηθούν να χαλαρώσεις. 6) Δεν ακολουθώ φαρμακευτική αγωγή, έχω όμως προγραμματίσει συνάντηση με ψυχολόγο. 7) Οι ανάσες βοηθούν ωστόσο δεν έχω ανακαλύψει ακόμα τρόπους-ασκήσεις-διατροφή που να βοηθάει. Διάβασα πρόσφατα και το δημοσίευσα σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον άρθρο που μιλάει για μία ουσία του εγκεφάλου η οποία αυξάνεται με συγκεκριμένες τροφές, άσκηση, τον ήλιο και είναι υπεύθυνη για την ευτυχία και την αισιοδοξία ενώ τα χαμηλά της επίπεδα αποτελούν μία από τις αιτίες κατάθλιψης και αγχωδών διαταραχών. 8) όταν δεν έχω καλή ψυχολογία και αισθάνομαι πως το σώμα μου είναι κοντά σε μία κρίση νιώθω πόνο-σφίξιμο-κάψιμο στο στομάχι. 8) Η περίοδος, ναι, ίσως με ρίχνει περισσότερο.

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Εγώ διάβασα τώρα τελευταία ένα άρθρο σχετικά με τους φούρνους μικροκυμάτων. Από μια έρευνα που έγινε στην Αμερική, έδειξε ότι οι φούρνοι μικροκυμάτων επηρεάζουν τον καρδιακό ρυθμό, για αυτό σε άτομα που έχουν κάποιου είδους αρρυθμίες καλό είναι να αποφεύγετε η χρήση τους.

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Τα μικροκύματα μπορούν να επηρεάσουν τον καρδιακό σας ρυθμό

Τα μικροκύματα μπορούν να επηρεάσουν άμεσα το σώμα σας, λόγω της ακτινοβολίας 2.4 GHz (η συνήθης συχνότητα της ακτινοβολίας που εκπέμπεται από φούρνους μικροκυμάτων). Μια μελέτη που πραγματοποιήθηκε από την δρ Magda Havas του πανεπιστημίου Trent, έδειξε ότι τα επίπεδα της ακτινοβολίας που εκπέμπονται από ένα φούρνο μικροκυμάτων επηρεάζουν τόσο το επίπεδο του καρδιακού ρυθμού όσο και την μεταβλητότητά του. Τα επίπεδα αυτά είναι εντός των προβλεπόμενων οδηγιών ασφάλειας, αλλά τείνουν να προκαλούν άμεσες και δραματικές αλλαγές στον καρδιακό ρυθμό. Εάν αντιμετωπίζετε ακανόνιστο καρδιακό ρυθμό ή οποιοδήποτε πόνο στο στήθος και τακτικά καταναλώνετε τρόφιμα που έχουν εκτεθεί σε μικροκύματα, ίσως θα ήταν καλύτερο για εσάς να διακόψετε τη χρήση του φούρνου μικροκυμάτων, πάντα σε συνεννόηση με το γιατρό σας.

http://www.medicaldaily.com

----------


## litoa

Παιδια σορρυ για τη μορφή του κειμένου,αλλά μόνο έτσι μου το δημοσίευε.αρχικά το'χα κάνει με τη μορφή ερωτήσεων,αλλα.. τεσπα,περιμένω κι άλλες απαντήσεις και φυσικά χρωστάω τις δικές μου!καλό βράδυ!

----------


## viki38

Εμενα παλι με ξαγρυπνησαν χθες , οχι δεν ηταν πολλες , αλλα παντα οταν παθαινω 2-3 με πιανει παρανοια μετα και φοβαμαι οτι θα δεχτω επιθεση , το 2ο βραδυ που ξενυχταω μετα απο μια παυση με λιγο καλυτερο υπνο μερικων ημερων , αααα εγω ονειρευομαι οτι της παθαινω κιολας .

----------


## Prag

Αρρυθμιολόγο έχετε επισκεφθεί?

----------


## viki38

> Αρρυθμιολόγο έχετε επισκεφθεί?


 εννοειτε , κανεις δεν βρισκει τιποτα , εγω προσωπικα κανω 2 φορες το χρονο ολες τις εξετασεις που εχουνε σχεση με καρδια

----------


## Johnc

> Γιατί λες πως έχει καταστραφεί η υγεία σου? Από την ψυχολογία σου?


apo ola.eimai olh mera xaplwmenos den mporw na shkwthw...an shkwthw exw 140 palmous kai de peftoun...genika exw para polla provlhmata..

----------


## Prag

> apo ola.eimai olh mera xaplwmenos den mporw na shkwthw...an shkwthw exw 140 palmous kai de peftoun...genika exw para polla provlhmata..


Πώς ονομάζεται το πρόβλημα που έχεις? Τις ταχυπαλμίες τις έχεις από άγχος ή είναι επακόλουθο της επέμβασης? Το έχεις προσδιορίσει?

----------


## Prag

> εννοειτε , κανεις δεν βρισκει τιποτα , εγω προσωπικα κανω 2 φορες το χρονο ολες τις εξετασεις που εχουνε σχεση με καρδια


Τότε είναι βέβαιο πως είσαι καλά! Αποφεύγεις τα μέρη που σε πιάνει ο πανικός?

----------


## litoa

Ok,ώρα να απαντήσω κι εγώ.λοιπόν,οι αρρυθμίες(έκτακτες κ αυξημένοι παλμοι) μ ξεκίνησαν πριν από σχεδόν 3χρονια στον τέταρτο μήνα της εγκυμοσύνης.ο αριθμός ποικίλει,γενικά δεν έχω πολλες, από 2-3 έως καμία 15αρια και πολύ σπάνια παραπάνω,όμως ορισμένες φορές έχω αυτές τις συνεχόμενες που σε διαλύουν.δεν έχω βρει μέχρι στιγμής κάτι το ιδιαίτερο που τις πυροδοτεί,σίγουρα όμως τα πράγματα είναι χειρότερα σε περιόδους στρες,στενοχώριας ή αφού τα πράγματα ηρεμήσουν.κάποιες φορές ή έλλειψη ύπνου μπορεί να κάνει τα πράγματα χειρότερα ή ακόμα μια απότομη κίνηση,σκύψιμο μπροστά,μια βαθιά ανάσα..καρδιολογικά πρόβλημα όχι,παρά μόνο μια ελάχιστη,άνευ σημασίας πρόπτωση μιτροειδους.από φαγητά δεν έχω εντοπίσει κάτι το ιδιαίτερο,αλλά όταν φουσκωνω(κ φουσκωνω εύκολα) μπορεί να νιώσω καμία έκτακτη και σίγουρα αυξάνονται αισθητά οι παλμοί μου.δε πινω καφέ,coca-cola,τσάι,αλκοόλ κ δε καπνιζω.εδώ και ένα χρόνο και 2μηνες ακολουθώ φαρμακευτική αγωγή,γιατί δε τη παλέυα άλλο,ένα beta blocker κ μια μικρή δόση xanax.πιστεύω ότι κάτι κάνουν,ιδίως για τους αυξημένους παλμους κ έχει βελτιωθεί κ ο ύπνος μου,σίγουρα όμως δεν δίνουν μια ριζική κ οριστική λύση.αυτό που πιστεύω ότι με βοηθάει λίγο είναι το μαγνήσιο,το περπάτημα κ ή γιόγκα,φυσικά κ ή θετική σκεψη που δεν είναι πάντα εφικτή..γυμναστική κάνω,αλλά όχι κάτι έντονο,λίγη γιόγκα,πιλατες κ περπάτημα κ κάποιες φορές π είμαι καλύτερα λίγη αεροβική,νομίζω βοηθάει.όσον αφορά τις ορμόνες,ορισμένες φορές κάποιες μέρες πριν την περίοδο είναι πιο έντονες,αλλά όχι πάντα,ενώ τις ημέρες της περιόδου είναι πιο ήπιες,αλλά κι αυτό δεν είναι κανόνας.όσο για την εγκυμοσύνη,τι να πω,τότε ξεκίνησαν όλα,με καθημερινά και έντονα συμπτώματα,ενώ πριν δεν είχα νιώσει ούτε μισή έκτακτη στη ζωή μου.όπως καταλαβαινετε,ούτε λόγος για δεύτερη εγκυμοσύνη..ελπίζω ν'απαντησουν κι άλλοι,το βρίσκω πολύ ενδιαφέρον!

----------


## Prag

> Ok,ώρα να απαντήσω κι εγώ.λοιπόν,οι αρρυθμίες(έκτακτες κ αυξημένοι παλμοι) μ ξεκίνησαν πριν από σχεδόν 3χρονια στον τέταρτο μήνα της εγκυμοσύνης.ο αριθμός ποικίλει,γενικά δεν έχω πολλες, από 2-3 έως καμία 15αρια και πολύ σπάνια παραπάνω,όμως ορισμένες φορές έχω αυτές τις συνεχόμενες που σε διαλύουν.δεν έχω βρει μέχρι στιγμής κάτι το ιδιαίτερο που τις πυροδοτεί,σίγουρα όμως τα πράγματα είναι χειρότερα σε περιόδους στρες,στενοχώριας ή αφού τα πράγματα ηρεμήσουν.κάποιες φορές ή έλλειψη ύπνου μπορεί να κάνει τα πράγματα χειρότερα ή ακόμα μια απότομη κίνηση,σκύψιμο μπροστά,μια βαθιά ανάσα..καρδιολογικά πρόβλημα όχι,παρά μόνο μια ελάχιστη,άνευ σημασίας πρόπτωση μιτροειδους.από φαγητά δεν έχω εντοπίσει κάτι το ιδιαίτερο,αλλά όταν φουσκωνω(κ φουσκωνω εύκολα) μπορεί να νιώσω καμία έκτακτη και σίγουρα αυξάνονται αισθητά οι παλμοί μου.δε πινω καφέ,coca-cola,τσάι,αλκοόλ κ δε καπνιζω.εδώ και ένα χρόνο και 2μηνες ακολουθώ φαρμακευτική αγωγή,γιατί δε τη παλέυα άλλο,ένα beta blocker κ μια μικρή δόση xanax.πιστεύω ότι κάτι κάνουν,ιδίως για τους αυξημένους παλμους κ έχει βελτιωθεί κ ο ύπνος μου,σίγουρα όμως δεν δίνουν μια ριζική κ οριστική λύση.αυτό που πιστεύω ότι με βοηθάει λίγο είναι το μαγνήσιο,το περπάτημα κ ή γιόγκα,φυσικά κ ή θετική σκεψη που δεν είναι πάντα εφικτή..γυμναστική κάνω,αλλά όχι κάτι έντονο,λίγη γιόγκα,πιλατες κ περπάτημα κ κάποιες φορές π είμαι καλύτερα λίγη αεροβική,νομίζω βοηθάει.όσον αφορά τις ορμόνες,ορισμένες φορές κάποιες μέρες πριν την περίοδο είναι πιο έντονες,αλλά όχι πάντα,ενώ τις ημέρες της περιόδου είναι πιο ήπιες,αλλά κι αυτό δεν είναι κανόνας.όσο για την εγκυμοσύνη,τι να πω,τότε ξεκίνησαν όλα,με καθημερινά και έντονα συμπτώματα,ενώ πριν δεν είχα νιώσει ούτε μισή έκτακτη στη ζωή μου.όπως καταλαβαινετε,ούτε λόγος για δεύτερη εγκυμοσύνη..ελπίζω ν'απαντησουν κι άλλοι,το βρίσκω πολύ ενδιαφέρον!


Όταν νιώθεις ταχυπαλμία το έχεις ήδη στο μυαλό σου ή σου έρχεται ξαφνικά εκεί που δεν το περιμένεις?

----------


## Johnc

> Πώς ονομάζεται το πρόβλημα που έχεις? Τις ταχυπαλμίες τις έχεις από άγχος ή είναι επακόλουθο της επέμβασης? Το έχεις προσδιορίσει?


Sorry gia ta Greeklish grafw apo allo upologisth. File mou kalhspera..Apo mikro paidi eixa ektaktes.Meta ta 15 arxisa na kanw taxuarithmies xwris na xerw ti einai.Pathena 1-2-3 to xrono kai otan pigena sto nosokomeio eixan stamathsei opote den evriskan kati.Ton dekemvrio pou mas perase eixa ena epeisodio taxukardias kai piga sto nosokomeio.Mou eipan uperkoiliakh epaneisodou kai me anetaxan endoflevios me adenosinh(6ml).Ekana to ablation kai gia 1 evdomada ola kala.Mono ektaktes eixa pou einai logiko.Meta apo ligo kairo arxisa na exw kai alles arithmies.Me krathsan mia mera sto nosokomeio giati h8elan na doun ti exw.Kategrapsan 40.000 ektaktes uperkoiliakes se 15 wres + vradykardia+flevokomvikh taxukardia.Den exei sxesh to agxos.Ennow oti den epireazei thn posothta alla thn poiothta ;) . Anyway gia na mhn kourazw.Shmera phga sthn hlektrofysiologo mou kai mou leei ola pane apo to kalo sto kalutero kai oti se enamhsi mhna tha eimai perdiki.Eidh ta perisotera de ta rxw.Den kanw vradukardies pleon kai kanw mono to polu 1000-2000 ektaktes thn mera :D

----------


## Prag

Χαίρομαι πολύ γι'αυτό οπότε θα είσαι και καλύτερα ψυχολογικά! Η επέμβαση είναι καυτηριασμός κατά κάποιον τρόπο? Γιατί αυτό κατά σύμπτωση το έχουν δύο φίλες μου και είναι συχνό, σχετικά, φαινόμενο σε νέους ανθρώπους. Αυτό πήγα να τσεκάρω κι εγώ σήμερα στον Ευαγγελισμό αλλά άκρη δεν έβγαλα, δυστυχώς! Τέλος πάντων, μόνο υπομονή και θετικές σκέψεις και ο ενάμιση μήνας δεν αργεί να περάσει!!!

----------


## viki38

περαστικα σου johnc , βλεπω οτι τα δυσκολα εφυγαν και τωρα απλα μενει να φας και την ριμαδα την ουρα και να συνεχισεις τη ζωη σου , περασες πολλα και φανταζομαι με τι τρομο ζουσες καποιες στιγμες , οτι δεν μας σκοτωνει σιγουρα μας κανει δυνατοτερους

----------


## dcat

LITOA δεν έχεις τίποτα απολύτως λίγες έκτακτες όπως εσύ κάνει όλος ο κόσμος απλά δε τις αντιλαμβάνεται. Από ότι καταλαβαίνω με την εγκυμοσύνη η οποία είναι μια περίεργη περίοδος στη ζωή μιας γυναίκας το νευρικό σου σύστημα ευαισθητοποιήθηκε και από τότε άρχισες να τις νιώθεις να είσαι σίγουρη ότι τις είχες και παλαιότερα. Την πολλή μικρή πρόπτωση που λες την έχω και εγώ και πολλοί άλλοι και γενικά έχω παρατηρήσει ότι συνήθως εμείς είμαστε πιο ευαίσθητοι σε αυτά τα θέματα. Γενικώς θέλω να πω σε όλους που έχουν έκτακτες και τις καταλαβαίνουν και αγχώνονται εφόσον έχουν μόνο αυτές, χωρίς άλλη συμπτωματολογία, και έχουν ελεγχθεί να μην ανησυχούν όλα είναι καλά απλά είναι πιο ευαίσθητοι από άλλους όσον αφορά το νευροφυτικό τους. Να κάνετε κάθε χρόνο τον έλεγχό σας και φροντίστε να έχετε ποιοτική ζωή.

----------


## Johnc

Eyxaristw paidia..Twra ienai polu pio duskola apo prin..Upomonh

----------


## theiosloukas

Η υπομονη και η αντοχη σε ανθρωπους που εχουν εξαντληθει απο καιρο μιας και βρισκονται σε τετοιες περιπετειες πολλα χρονια νομιζω οτι προερχονται απο την παρουσια του Θεου στην ζωη μας ακομη κι οταν αρνουμαστε να δεχτουμε οτι ειναι διπλα μας αφου τα ασχημα συναισθηματα μας κανουν να ειμαστε σιγουροι οτι μας εχει εγκαταλειψει. Διαβαζω με προσοχη τις ιστοριες του καθενος μας και τις συγκρινω με την δικια μου. Ο κοινος μας τοπος ειναι ενας , ο φοβος.... Για να νικησεις τον φοβο ομως πρεπει να αφεθεις ολοκληρωτικα σε οτι σου συμβαινει χωρις να σκεφτεσαι οτι θα εισαι εσυ στο τελος αυτος που θα ειναι στο εδαφος. Δεν υπαρχουν μαγικες συνταγες προφανως αλλιως ολοι θα ειχαμε απαλλαγει εξαρχης! Εκεινο που μας απομενει ειναι να πιστεψουμε οτι ο Θεος θα ακουμπησει και το δικο μας κεφαλι και θα κανει τον φοβο αντοχη και υπομονη! Μεσα σε μια ακομη νυχτα αυπνιας απο συνεχεις εκτακτες συστολες σας στελνω τις ευχες μου ,ψαχνοντας κι εγω τα προσωπικα μου ορια αντοχης! Θα ξημερωσει...κουραγιο!

----------


## litoa

PRAG,ή αλήθεια είναι ότι αυτά τα θέματα τα'χω συνέχεια στο μυαλό μου,οπότε δε μπορώ ν'απαντησω με σιγουριά. όταν τρωω, για παράδειγμα,σκέφτομαι,ωχ μη φουσκωσω κ με πιάσει ταχυκαρδια ή φοβάμαι να τρεξω για να μην ανέβασω παλμους..γενικά ανεβαζω εύκολα παλμούς.DCAT,το ξέρω ο αριθμός δεν είναι μεγάλος,αλλά ο φόβος είναι τεράστιος.όσο για την πρόπτωση κι εγώ το'χω παρατηρήσει ότι πολύς κόσμος που ταλαιπωρείται με έκτακτες έχει κ πρόπτωση,κ ή καρδιολογος μου μου είπε ότι είμαστε πιο ευαίσθητοι.JOHNC,καλή ανάρρωσή κι από μένα,σίγουρα τα πράγματα θα βελτιωθούν με τον καιρό,λίγη υπομονή ακόμα..γίνομαι πιεστική τώρα,αλλά please απάντηστε κι άλλοι στις ερωτήσεις μου!!

----------


## Prag

> PRAG,ή αλήθεια είναι ότι αυτά τα θέματα τα'χω συνέχεια στο μυαλό μου,οπότε δε μπορώ ν'απαντησω με σιγουριά. όταν τρωω, για παράδειγμα,σκέφτομαι,ωχ μη φουσκωσω κ με πιάσει ταχυκαρδια ή φοβάμαι να τρεξω για να μην ανέβασω παλμους..γενικά ανεβαζω εύκολα παλμούς.DCAT,το ξέρω ο αριθμός δεν είναι μεγάλος,αλλά ο φόβος είναι τεράστιος.όσο για την πρόπτωση κι εγώ το'χω παρατηρήσει ότι πολύς κόσμος που ταλαιπωρείται με έκτακτες έχει κ πρόπτωση,κ ή καρδιολογος μου μου είπε ότι είμαστε πιο ευαίσθητοι.JOHNC,καλή ανάρρωσή κι από μένα,σίγουρα τα πράγματα θα βελτιωθούν με τον καιρό,λίγη υπομονή ακόμα..γίνομαι πιεστική τώρα,αλλά please απάντηστε κι άλλοι στις ερωτήσεις μου!!



"όταν τρωω, για παράδειγμα,σκέφτομαι,ωχ μη φουσκωσω κ με πιάσει ταχυκαρδια ή φοβάμαι να τρεξω για να μην ανέβασω παλμους"
Αυτό ακριβώς συμβαίνει και σε μένα! Παιδιά, πραγματικά ζούμε όλοι σχεδόν τα ίδιες καταστάσεις! Από αυτό πρέπει να παίρνουμε δύναμη και ναι, ίσως και αυτό το ερωτηματολόγιο να μας βοηθήσει όλους!!!

----------


## Prag

> Η υπομονη και η αντοχη σε ανθρωπους που εχουν εξαντληθει απο καιρο μιας και βρισκονται σε τετοιες περιπετειες πολλα χρονια νομιζω οτι προερχονται απο την παρουσια του Θεου στην ζωη μας ακομη κι οταν αρνουμαστε να δεχτουμε οτι ειναι διπλα μας αφου τα ασχημα συναισθηματα μας κανουν να ειμαστε σιγουροι οτι μας εχει εγκαταλειψει. Διαβαζω με προσοχη τις ιστοριες του καθενος μας και τις συγκρινω με την δικια μου. Ο κοινος μας τοπος ειναι ενας , ο φοβος.... Για να νικησεις τον φοβο ομως πρεπει να αφεθεις ολοκληρωτικα σε οτι σου συμβαινει χωρις να σκεφτεσαι οτι θα εισαι εσυ στο τελος αυτος που θα ειναι στο εδαφος. Δεν υπαρχουν μαγικες συνταγες προφανως αλλιως ολοι θα ειχαμε απαλλαγει εξαρχης! Εκεινο που μας απομενει ειναι να πιστεψουμε οτι ο Θεος θα ακουμπησει και το δικο μας κεφαλι και θα κανει τον φοβο αντοχη και υπομονη! Μεσα σε μια ακομη νυχτα αυπνιας απο συνεχεις εκτακτες συστολες σας στελνω τις ευχες μου ,ψαχνοντας κι εγω τα προσωπικα μου ορια αντοχης! Θα ξημερωσει...κουραγιο!



Theiosloukas έχεις δίκιο!! Έτσι είναι τα πράγματα! Εκτός από το Θεό πρέπει να πιστέψουμε και στις δικές μας δυνάμεις! Γιατί όλοι μας έχουμε δύναμη μέσα μας και πολύ μεγαλύτερη από αυτή που φανταζόμαστε! Εδώ καταφέραμε με το μυαλό μας να κάνουμε το σώμα μας να "νοσήσει" !! Ας πιστέψουμε σε εμάς λοιπόν και στο ότι μπορούμε να πάρουμε εμείς τον έλεγχο στα χέρια μας και όχι ο φόβος!

----------


## trelokotsos

Καλά είναι αυτά που λέτε κι εγώ τα ίδια έλεγα, να μην τα σκέφτομαι, άγχος είναι, αγνόησε τα, είχα σταματήσει να μπάινω και στο φόρουμ 
γιατί λέω άμα διαβάζω γι αυτά μετά τα σκέφτομαι και τα παθαίνω, σταμάτησα και τον καρδιολόγο γιατί δεν είχε τίποτα να μου πει πια...
Έλα όμως που μετά από πολυ καιρό πήγα να τρέξω..Κι όσο έτρεχα όλα καλά...Όταν όμως σταμάτησα και ετοιμαζόμουν να φύγω νιώθω την 
καρδιά μου να χάνει το ρυθμό της για μερικά δευτερόλεπτα, μια και δυο φορές...Και μετά πανικός για μένα!!
Άντε τώρα δώσε εξήγηση εσύ ότι δεν είναι καρδιακό πρόβλημα που δεν το έχουνε βρει γιατί όποτε κάνω εξετάσεις (και τα έχω κάνει όλα) είναι όλα σουπερ καλά!!
Άμα δεν είχα πάει για τρέξιμο όμως τίποτα δε θα είχε συμβεί...Άρα ότι έγινε έγινε γιατί υπήρξε καταπόνηση...Τρέχα πάλι στους γιατρούς τώρα, αλλά πάλι προφανώς δε θα 
βρούνε τίποτα και φυσικά όταν θα κάνω κοπώσεως δε θα μαι πιάσει τίποτα για να καταγραφεί....Μύλος!! Φαύλος κύκλος!! Κι ένα πρόβλημα που δε φεύγει ποτέ ποτέ ποτέ!!!

----------


## viki38

> Καλά είναι αυτά που λέτε κι εγώ τα ίδια έλεγα, να μην τα σκέφτομαι, άγχος είναι, αγνόησε τα, είχα σταματήσει να μπάινω και στο φόρουμ 
> γιατί λέω άμα διαβάζω γι αυτά μετά τα σκέφτομαι και τα παθαίνω, σταμάτησα και τον καρδιολόγο γιατί δεν είχε τίποτα να μου πει πια...
> Έλα όμως που μετά από πολυ καιρό πήγα να τρέξω..Κι όσο έτρεχα όλα καλά...Όταν όμως σταμάτησα και ετοιμαζόμουν να φύγω νιώθω την 
> καρδιά μου να χάνει το ρυθμό της για μερικά δευτερόλεπτα, μια και δυο φορές...Και μετά πανικός για μένα!!
> Άντε τώρα δώσε εξήγηση εσύ ότι δεν είναι καρδιακό πρόβλημα που δεν το έχουνε βρει γιατί όποτε κάνω εξετάσεις (και τα έχω κάνει όλα) είναι όλα σουπερ καλά!!
> Άμα δεν είχα πάει για τρέξιμο όμως τίποτα δε θα είχε συμβεί...Άρα ότι έγινε έγινε γιατί υπήρξε καταπόνηση...Τρέχα πάλι στους γιατρούς τώρα, αλλά πάλι προφανώς δε θα 
> βρούνε τίποτα και φυσικά όταν θα κάνω κοπώσεως δε θα μαι πιάσει τίποτα για να καταγραφεί....Μύλος!! Φαύλος κύκλος!! Κι ένα πρόβλημα που δε φεύγει ποτέ ποτέ ποτέ!!!


Ακριβως οπως τα λες ειναι . Και εγω ημουν δηθεν καλα . Και εγω εκανα πολυ αγωνα να ξεπερασω την καταθλιψη , τα καταφερα χωρις να παρω κατι . Εφτιαξα την ευθραστη ψυχολογια μου , τα ξαναβρηκα με τον αντρα μου . Τον ξαναερωτευτικα απο την αρχη και ενοιωθα υπεροχα . Τις αρρυθμιες δεν τις εδεινα σημασια. Δεν ηταν και πολλες , ισα ισα να μου θυμιζουν καποιες φορες την υπαρξη τους . 1-2-3 τη μερα το πολυ πολυ . Καποιες μερες καμμια . Τι υπεροχο διαστημα . Ενοιωθα καλα , ευλογιμενη και ευτυχισμενη μετα απο ενα πολυυυυυ δυσκολο καλοκαιρι . Και καπου εκει μενω εγκυος στο 4ο μας παιδι . Στο καταλαθος εγινε , απο την πολυ .....ευτυχια μας . Δεν το ειδαμε με κακο ματι , γιατι οχι ειπαμε . Και αποφασησαμε να προχωρησουμε . Λιγες μερες μετα η καταθλιψη αρχησε να μου ξαναχτυπαει την πορτα μου . Η μεγαλογχολια μου μεγαλωνε και οι αρρυθμιες αυξανανε ρυθμο . Οχι σπουδαια βεβαια . Δεν εκανα ποτε πανω απο 10 αρρυθμιες τη μερα . Για αυτο το διαστημα μιλαω γιατι εχω βιωσει ξεσπασματα στις παλιες μου εγκυμοσυνες με ατελειωτες ωρες αρρυθμιων . Και αρχιζει μια απο τις δυσκολοτερες μου φασεις . Ολη τη μερα σκεφτομουνα αρρυθμιες , τιποτα αλλο δεν υπηρχε στο μυαλλο μου ειτε συνεβαιναν ειτε οχι . Δυστηχως η εγκυμοσυνη χαθηκε , παλλινδρομησε την 8η βδομαδα . Προχωρησαμε στην θεραπευτικη αποξεση . Απο εκεινη τη μερα εγινε ξανα ..... η αποκαλυυψη στο μυαλλο μου . Στην αρχη το επαιζα ανακουφισμενη και οτι ταχα καλα εγινε και εξελιχθηκε ετσι και οτι δεν μπορουσα τελικα να στηριξω την εγκυμοσυνη και οτι η φυση διαλεξε για μενα και λοιπες τετοιες μαλακιες . Ομως απο την αλλη υπεφερα και ενοιωθα οτι ηθελα να εξελιχθει καλα . Ενοιωθω το 4ο παιδακι ενα απιαστο ονειρο . Και καπου εκει ξεκινησε μια βραχεα περιοδος αναρρωσης φουλ σε συμπτωματα παντος ειδος . Πλεον το μονο που σκεφτομαι ειναι φυσικα οι αρρυθμιες . Δεν μπορω να κανω τιποτα . Ουτε να περπατησω . Ουτε να τρεξω . Ουτε καν απο τον καναπε να σηκωθω . Στην αποξεση οταν μου εβαζε τη ναρκωση η αναισθησιολογος χτυπησα 160 σφυγμους . Και η φοβια απο τοτε ειναι κατι επαθε η καρδια μου . Ετοιμαζομαι να επισκεφτω εναν καινουργιο καρδιολογο καθηγητη , δευτερη φορα παω σε αρρυθμιολογο εκτος του δικου μου καρδιολογου . Φοβαμαι οτι δεν προκειτε ποτε , μα ποτε να βρω γιατρεια .

----------


## trelokotsos

Λυπάμαι πολύ που έχασες την εγκυμοσύνη αφού λες κιόλας ότι είχε αρχίσει να σου αρέσει η ιδέα ενός παιδιού ακόμα.
Ίσως στην δικιά σου περίπτωση όλη αυτή η κατάσταση να σε επιβαρύνει περισσότερο. 
Σε βρίσκει ένα τέτοιο σοκ και μετά ξαναπέφτεις σε όλο αυτό και αναμένεις να περάσει και αυτή η κακή περίοδος και να έρθει άλλη μια πιο ήρεμη 
στην οποία νομίζεις ότι το ξεπέρασες..και μετά τσουπ ξανάρχεται ο εφιάλτης, έτσι δεν είναι?
Τι να πούμε, υπομονή κι ελπίδα!!

----------


## viki38

Δεν ξερω αμα ειναι η αρρυθμιες καθαυτου το προβλημα μας τελικα . Ειμαι σιγουρη οτι εκει ξεσπαει το ... συστημα μας . Ομως γιατι ? γιατι να ταλαιπωρουμαστε ετσι ? ελεος δηλαδη . Ποσες φορες εχω πει ας πεθανω να τελειωνω και παλι εκει να π[ροσπαθω να απαλλαγω απο αυτες . Τα τελευταια 10 χρονια της ζωης μου δεν εχω χαρει τιποτα .

----------


## litoa

Παιδιά καλησπέρα!πολύ καιρό είχαμε να επικοινωνήσουμε..εδώ στον αγώνα κατά των έκτακτων..viki38 πραγματικά έχεις πολύ κουράγιο,3 εγκυμοσύνες και ήσουν διατεθειμένη και για τέταρτη.εγώ ούτε λόγος για δεύτερη,φοβάμαι πολύ λόγω των αρρυθμιων..ήθελα να σας ρωτησω κάτι που με απασχολεί τον τελευταίο καιρό λόγω των ιωσεων και της γριπης.καταρχήν ελπίζω όλοι να είστε καλά,αλλά εάν κάποιος πέρασε ή περνάει κάτι,υπήρξε κάποια επιδείνωση στις αρρυθμίες κατά την περίοδο της ασθένειας και για όσους έχουν αυξημένους παλμούς,τους αυξήθηκαν πολύ με τον πυρετό;εμενα, για παράδειγμα μ'ενα 37,8 που έκανα πριν 2 μήνες πήγαν στους 100 οι παλμοί και δε ξέρω με φοβίζει ακόμη και ν'αρρωστησω..οι εμπειρίες σας θα μου ήταν πολύτιμες.!

----------


## nick_electro

> Παιδιά καλησπέρα!πολύ καιρό είχαμε να επικοινωνήσουμε..εδώ στον αγώνα κατά των έκτακτων..viki38 πραγματικά έχεις πολύ κουράγιο,3 εγκυμοσύνες και ήσουν διατεθειμένη και για τέταρτη.εγώ ούτε λόγος για δεύτερη,φοβάμαι πολύ λόγω των αρρυθμιων..ήθελα να σας ρωτησω κάτι που με απασχολεί τον τελευταίο καιρό λόγω των ιωσεων και της γριπης.καταρχήν ελπίζω όλοι να είστε καλά,αλλά εάν κάποιος πέρασε ή περνάει κάτι,υπήρξε κάποια επιδείνωση στις αρρυθμίες κατά την περίοδο της ασθένειας και για όσους έχουν αυξημένους παλμούς,τους αυξήθηκαν πολύ με τον πυρετό;εμενα, για παράδειγμα μ'ενα 37,8 που έκανα πριν 2 μήνες πήγαν στους 100 οι παλμοί και δε ξέρω με φοβίζει ακόμη και ν'αρρωστησω..οι εμπειρίες σας θα μου ήταν πολύτιμες.!


η ταχυκαρδία όταν έχεις πυρετό είναι φυσιολογική άμυνα του οργανισμού κατά του ιου. δεν θα έπρεπε να σε φοβίζει

----------


## viki38

> Παιδιά καλησπέρα!πολύ καιρό είχαμε να επικοινωνήσουμε..εδώ στον αγώνα κατά των έκτακτων..viki38 πραγματικά έχεις πολύ κουράγιο,3 εγκυμοσύνες και ήσουν διατεθειμένη και για τέταρτη.εγώ ούτε λόγος για δεύτερη,φοβάμαι πολύ λόγω των αρρυθμιων..ήθελα να σας ρωτησω κάτι που με απασχολεί τον τελευταίο καιρό λόγω των ιωσεων και της γριπης.καταρχήν ελπίζω όλοι να είστε καλά,αλλά εάν κάποιος πέρασε ή περνάει κάτι,υπήρξε κάποια επιδείνωση στις αρρυθμίες κατά την περίοδο της ασθένειας και για όσους έχουν αυξημένους παλμούς,τους αυξήθηκαν πολύ με τον πυρετό;εμενα, για παράδειγμα μ'ενα 37,8 που έκανα πριν 2 μήνες πήγαν στους 100 οι παλμοί και δε ξέρω με φοβίζει ακόμη και ν'αρρωστησω..οι εμπειρίες σας θα μου ήταν πολύτιμες.!


Καλημερα κοριτσι . Καλα μην φανταστεις οτι εχω και τοσο κουραγιο . Και εγω στις εγκυμοσυνες παθαινα εναν αρμαγεδων αρρυθμιων . ΟΙ ΑΤΕΛΕΙΩΤΕΣ . Ευτυχως οχι ολο το διαστημα γιατι τοτε δεν θα την καθαρη , οχι απο τις αρρυθμιες αλλα απο το φοβο μου και θα ειχα φουνταρει απο κανα μπαλκονι . 
Κοιτα οταν εχεις πυρεττο ειναι τελειως φυσιολογικο να ανεβαινουν οι παλμοι σου . Και 100 και 110 . Κοιτα ισως να φοβασαι και λιγακι και ετσι μεγιστοποιειτε το συμπτωμα . Οποτε εχω πυρεττο δεν μετραω σφυγμους και την επομενη μερα . Μια φορα ειχα κανει 39,5 !!! εεεεε ανοιξε το κουτι της πανδωρα δεν ελεγχα καν , δεν μετρουσα γιατι θα χεζομουνα πανω μου .

----------


## trelokotsos

litoa, όπως είπε και ο nick_electro νομίζω ότι είναι πολύ φυσιολογικό να έχεις ταχυκαρδία όταν είσαι άρρωστη κι έχεις πυρετό.
Νομίζω ότι οτιδήποτε περνάει ο οργανισμός μας (στομαχικές διαταραχές, κόπωση κλπ) αυξάνει την πιθανότητα για έκτακτες, ταχυπαλμίες κλπ.
Γιατρός δεν είμαι αλλά μάλλον είναι φυσιολογικό :)
Εγώ περνάω πάλι φάση που νιώθω να χάνω το ρυθμό της καρδιάς μου μετά από σωματική καταπόνηση. Αυτό μου δημιουργεί τρομερή ανασφάλεια!!Κι ας μου λένε όλοι ότι δεν 
έχω τίποτα. Εγώ ξέρω πως κάνει η καρδιά μου εκείνη την ώρα κι αν το νιώθανε κι οι άλλοι αυτό τότε είμαι σίγουρος θα τρέμανε περισσότερπ από μένα!!

Να ρωτήσω κάτι τώρα τους συμπάσχοντες: Έχετε παρατηρήσει περισσότερες αρρυθμίες όταν είστε νηστικοί και πεινάτε? είναι πιθανό αυτό?

----------


## algofren

Γνωριζω αυτα τα συμπτωματα με πιανουν και εμενα ειναι ψυχοσωματικα απο το αγχος εμενα με βοηθησε να το ξεπερασω καποιες ασκησεις που κανω πρωι βραδυ βοηθουν στην χαλαρωση και την μειωση των συμπτωματων

----------


## kristigr21

Καλησπερα σε ολους!!Θελω την βοηθεια σας, μετα απο εντονη ορθοστασια, δουλεια 10ωρα καθε μερα.. για ενα μηνα, με επιασε η πρωτη μου κριση πανικου.. ειμαι 29 χρονων.., με το που τελειωσα την εργαισα μου, κοιμηθηκα, και μετα απο μια ωρα σηκωθηκα με ταχυκαρδια, ζαλαδα κρυος ιδρωτας, μου περασαν ολα σε 5 λεπτα.., μετα περασα μια φριχτη εβδομαδα.. καιγομουν απο το αγχος αυπνιες .. μετα το ξεπερασα.. η τουλάχιστον ετσι νομιζα;.. με ξαναεπιασε μια ταχυκαρδια παλι στον υπνο μου.. αλλα αυτη την φορα ημουν προετοιμασμενη και χαλαρωσα αμεσως και μου εφυγε.. απλα μετα απο αυτο οπως ακομ ακαι σημερα.. εχουν περασει 5 μερες απο την 2 κριση.. εχω καθε μερα σφιγμενο λαιμο 90 με 100 παλμους και σφιγμενα αυτια.. δεν εχω στρες απλα σαν ενταση νιωθω.. πηγα εκδρομη.. οταν ειμαι εξω νιωθω καλα οταν μενω μονη εχω τα ψυχολογικα μου.. συνεχεια με σφιγμενο λαιμο.. ανακαλυψα την βαλεριανα απο το σουπερμαρκετ και με αυτο κοιμαμαι σουπερ!! εκανα χολτερ ρυθμου, ουτε αρυθμιες ουτε απνοια, μονο ταχυκαρδια.. που την προπκαλω εγω, τριπλεξ καρδιας μονο ελαφρυ φυσημα εδειξε.. αιματος τελειες, θυρωειδη σουπερ!! και θελω να ρωτησω.. αυτα θα μου φυγουν με τον καιρο>? ειναι καταλοιπα εντονου στρεσσ που βιωσα 20 μερες τωρα? ειμαι τοσο χαρουμενο και κοινωνικο ατομο.. δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πως συνεβει αυτο.. η υπερκωποση που ισως επαθα συνοδευεται και απο αγχος? η απαντησεις ειναι πολυτιμες! α~! λετε να παω σε καποιον ψυχολογο? μενω ηλιουπολη αν εχετε καποιον καλο παρακαλω στειλτε μου inbox..xristina

----------


## litoa

Παιδιά καλησπέρα κι ευχαριστώ για τις άμεσες απαντήσεις σας!Με βοηθησατε πολύ!!όσον αφορά αυτό που λέει ο trelokotsos,ναι εμένα μου συμβαίνει ορισμενες φορές,ιδίως το πρωί που το στομάχι είναι άδειο κι έχω να πιω νερό πολλές ώρες.αυτό που μου τη σπάει είναι ότι πρέπει να προσέχουμε τα πάντα,καλό φαγητό,καλός ύπνος,όχι αγχος-στενοχωρια κλπ,κλπ,γιατί το οτιδήποτε μπορεί να τις πυροδοτήσει...

----------


## viki38

Καλημερα και απο μενα . Οσο αφορα τις αρρυθμιες τρελοκοτσο , δεν εχουνε καμια συγκεκριμενη ωρα που με βρισκουν . Το κανουν μια χαρα και νηστικη και φαγωμενη και οποτεδηποτε .Παλαιοτερα παρατηρουσα μια μεγαλυτερη συχνοτητα μετα το φαγητο τωρα αυτο καταριφθηκε . Μπορει να φαω και να εχω μπορει να φαω και να μην εχω καν .

----------


## trelokotsos

viki38 η αλήθεια είναι ότι παλαιότερα κι εγώ νόμιζα ότι με πιάνουν μετά το φαγητό όταν έχω γεμάτο στομάχι, γι αυτό πάντα υποψιαζόμουν στομαχικές διαταραχές, παλινδρόμηση κλπ.
Τώρα τελευταία με πιάνουν και νηστικό. Πράγματι είναι εντελώς ακανόνιστες. Δεν σε πιάνουν όταν περιμένεις και σε πιάνουν όταν δεν το περιμένεις!
Litoa έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο.. κι εγώ το ίδιο σκέφτομαι, ότι πρέπει να προσέχω τα πάντα (διατροφή, ύπνο, φυσική κατάσταση, καφέ, τσιγάρο κλπ).
Δε μπορούμε να χαρούμε τιποτα τελικά!! Εγώ το λέω παστεριωμένη ζωή :p

----------


## Nicos70

Οπως το ειπες Παστεριωμενη ζωη. Πριν μια βδομαδα βγηκα εξω ηπια το κατιτης μου λαι γενικως το διασκεδασα! Τι το ηθελα εχω μια βδομαδα ασταματητες εκτακτες πρισμενη κοιλια , ξαπλωνω και η καρδια μου στην καθε εκτακτη τρανταζει το κρεβατι. Τι να πω ... Δεν ειναι ζωη αυτη...

----------


## viki38

> Οπως το ειπες Παστεριωμενη ζωη. Πριν μια βδομαδα βγηκα εξω ηπια το κατιτης μου λαι γενικως το διασκεδασα! Τι το ηθελα εχω μια βδομαδα ασταματητες εκτακτες πρισμενη κοιλια , ξαπλωνω και η καρδια μου στην καθε εκτακτη τρανταζει το κρεβατι. Τι να πω ... Δεν ειναι ζωη αυτη...


Δεν εχει τυχει να ξαναμιλησουμε , σε διαβαζω ομως αρκετα σε οτι αφορα τα ποστ με τις αρρυθμιες . Ακριβως Νικο , αποστειρωμενη ζωη . Οποτε τολμησεις και χαρεις και οτι ολα πανε καλα , τοτε παντα μα παντα αυτες οι καταραμενες θα μας εκδικηθουνε.

----------


## viviann

Καλησπερα κι απο μενα παιδια!! Αν το ψαξετε θα δειτε οτι πολυς κοσμος πασχει απο εκτακτες...ειτε ειναι τυχεροι και δεν τις καταλαβαινουν...ή ειναι λιγοτερο τυχεροι και τις νιωθουν!! Εγω τις εχω απο τα 23 μου,μιλαμε για δυνατες και τλχ 20 την ημερα! Δεν προουμουν με τιποτα! Οσο μεγαλωνεις βεβαια τοτε ειναι που αγχωνεσαι. Εμενα στις καλοκαιρινες διακοπες μου σωματοποιηθηκε το αγχος μου και απο τοτε εζησα ενα εφιαλτικο 6μηνο. Παρατηρουσα τα παντα στον οργανισμο μου. Ειχα την ατυχια να χασω μεσα σε διαστημα 14 ημερων μεταξυ τους τους αγαπημενους μου παππουδες και εζησα πολυ εντονα ψυχοσωματικα. Κοινως με τα συμπτωματα που ειχα ενιωθα οτι οπου να ναι θα την παθω την ανακοπη. Κατεληξα να φοβαμαι να μενω μονη,να παθαινω ταχυπαλμιες ακομα κ στον υπνο μου και να νιωθω οτι ςχει θεμα η καρδια μου. Πηγα σε 2 καρδιολογους,ενα παθολογο,ενα γαστρεντερολοφο και μια πνευμονολογο. Οι καρδιολογοι μου ειπαν οτι η καρδια μου ειναι αρκετα δυνατη και αντεχει τα παντα. Λογω ενος φουσκωματος και συσπασεων στο μερος κατω απο την καρδια,βρηκαμε οτι πασχω απο ευερεθιστο εντερο και διαφραγματοκηλης που οφειλονται για τη δυσφορια μου και τις εκτακτες. Μη φοβοσαστε για τιποτα,μια επισκεψη σε καρσιολοφο αρκει για να πεισθειτε οτι ειστε υγιεις! Οι εκτακτες σε υγιει μυοκαρδια θεωρουνται ως "οι αρρυθμιες τις μακροζωιας..." ολα θα εξανισθουν οταν σταματησετε να τους δινεται σημασια!! Ελπιζω να μη σας κουρασα!

----------


## Nicos70

Εγω σας παρακολουθω ολους :) μπαινω σχεδον καθε μερα και βλεπω αν υπαρχει κατι καινουργιο απο ολους τους συμπολεμιστες στης ζωης.

----------


## Prag

Παιδιά καλησπέρα! Κι εγώ υποφέρω από κρίσεις πανικού εδώ και 10 μήνες περίπου. Ταχυπαλμίες, αίσθημα λιποθυμίας και έντονος φόβος. Άρχισα να περιορίζω τις δραστηριότητές μου, να αποφεύγω τα Μέσα Μαζικής Μεταφοράς (γιατί εκεί με έπιασαν πρώτη φορά) και γενικά να κλείνομαι στον εαυτό μου. Εδώ και ένα τρίμηνο περίπου βλέπω ψυχολόγο. Άρχισα να νιώθω σιγά σιγά καλύτερα μέχρι που πριν λίγες μέρες έχασα έναν φίλο μου από δυστύχημα και έπιασα πάλι πάτο! Στενοχώρια, έντονος φόβος, απελπισία και οι κρίσεις η μία μετά την άλλη. Τι να πω, ελπίζω πως θα βρούμε όλοι μας τη δύναμη και τον τρόπο να τις απομυθοποιήσουμε, να πατήσουμε στα πόδια μας, να νιώσουμε αισιοδοξία για το μέλλον και με αυτά τα στοιχεία να τις αντιμετωπίσουμε οριστικώς! :)

----------


## manos32

Γειά σας κι απο μένα! είχα κάποιο διάστημα ηρεμίσει ,φυσικά χωρίς να φύγουν οι έκτακτες ποτέ δε μου έχουν φύγει εντελώς, απλά να νιωθω καμμιά δεκαριά εικοσαριά χωρίς να το θεωρώ κάτι αφού είμαι 33 και τις έχω απο τα 17, με κάποια χρόνια που είχαν εξαφανιστεί εντελώς...Η τουλαχιστον δεν τις ένιωθα.
Δυστυχώς έμαθα για ένα γνωστό μου στην ίδια ηλικία με μένα που έπαθε έμφραγμα του μυοκαρδίου, ενω γυμναζόταν,ήταν αδύνατος, και απλά κάπνιζε πολλά περίεργα τσιγάρα (για όποιον κατάλαβε)..Μετά απο μερικές μέρες πάλι μετά απο πολύ καιρό οι έκτακτες ξαναγύρισαν και μερικές πολύ δυνατές που με πονάνε κιόλας και σα να ξεκινάει βίαια η καρδιά..Σα να νιώθω ένα χτύπημα καπως..
Αυτό μάλλον δείχνει το ψυχολογικό κομμάτι του θέματος αφού συνέχεια σκεφτόμουν πως παιδί 33 έπαθε έμφραγμα και πόναγε πολύ,ζαλίστηκε,παγωσαν τα χέρια του, θολωσε η ορασή του ,τον έπιασε κρυος ιδρωτας και έχασε τις αισθήσεις του στο γυμναστήριο.. Εκτοτε οι έκτακτες μου εκαναν μπαραζ πάλι...

----------


## Prag

manos32 η πρώτη μου κρίση έκανε την εμφάνισή της όταν έμαθα για έναν φίλο μου ότι εμφάνισε μία βλάβη στην καρδιά ενώ ήταν 22 χρονών ο οποίος γυμναζόταν από μικρό παιδί. Η βλάβη βέβαια ήταν θέμα κατασκευαστικό. Οι φοβίες για την υγεία μας είναι ένας από τους παράγοντες που ευθύνονται για την εμφάνιση των κρίσεων.

----------


## manos32

> manos32 η πρώτη μου κρίση έκανε την εμφάνισή της όταν έμαθα για έναν φίλο μου ότι εμφάνισε μία βλάβη στην καρδιά ενώ ήταν 22 χρονών ο οποίος γυμναζόταν από μικρό παιδί. Η βλάβη βέβαια ήταν θέμα κατασκευαστικό. Οι φοβίες για την υγεία μας είναι ένας από τους παράγοντες που ευθύνονται για την εμφάνιση των κρίσεων.


Δεν ξέρω τι να σου πώ φίλε μου,αυτό το θέμα είναι ισως ο πιο σοβαρός λογος που η ζωή μου έχει πάει πίσω σε πολλά πραγματα,είναι σα να περιμένω πότε θα ερθει το ασθενοφόρο να με πάρει για μπαλονάκια και μπάι πας δεν ξέρω τι..Κουράστηκα και το έχω δεχθεί ότι είναι στη φύση μου αυτές οι ενοχλήσεις..Αν σκεφτείς οτι το καλοκαίρι στις διακοπές αντί να ηρεμίσω μονίμως σκεφτόμουν πότε θα έρθει η αρρυθμία η το έμφραγμα η ανακοπή δεν ξέρω και γω τι,μπορείς να καταλάβεις...

----------


## Prag

Το καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα γιατί κι εγώ υπέφερα! Ειδικά τον πρώτο καιρό που είχα και κάποια "καταθλιπτικά επεισόδια". Το πρώτο βήμα όταν έχει κανείς την πρώτη του κρίση είναι να κάνει έναν έλεγχο στον καρδιολόγο να βεβαιωθεί πως πρόκειται για ψυχοσωματικό σύμπτωμα. Φαντάζομαι ότι αυτό το κάνουμε όλοι. Το δεύτερο βήμα είναι να απομυθοποιήσει κανείς την κρίση. Δηλαδή να συμφιλιωθεί μαζί της και να την αναγνωρίζει όταν αυτή κάνει την εμφάνισή της. Το ξέρω πως δεν είναι εύκολο αλλά είναι βασικό για την αντιμετώπισή της. Και το κυριότερο...δεν πρέπει να περιορίζουμε τις δραστηριότητές μας. Εγώ θεωρώ πως το έκανα για αυτό και έδωσα έδαφος στον πανικό. Επίσης, η διάθεση! Έχουμε σταματήσει να ονειρευόμαστε για το μέλλον και να είμαστε αισιόδοξοι! Αυτό μας τραβάει πιο κάτω. Εμένα αυτό που μου λέει πάντα η ψυχολόγος είναι να σταματήσω να τη φοβάμαι. Χαρακτηριστικά μου λέει πως ποτέ δεν έπαθε κανείς τίποτα από την κρίση. Εσύ πώς το χεις αντιμετωπίσει?

----------


## Nicos70

Αγαπημενοι μου συνπασχοντες.
Εχω σχολασει απο τη δουλεια μου και καθομαι , διαλυμενος τοσο απο την κουραση της ημερας οσο και απο την τιμωρια που τρωω απο το σωμα μου εδω και μερες . Ειμαι εξαντλημενος.... Η καρδια μου χτυπαει οπως ναναι μπαραζ εκτακτες ριπες πονος ... Απελπισια... Προσπαθω να ειμαι ψυχραιμος και να μην παρανοησω καθε ανασα συνοδευεται απο αναστεναγμο .... Υποφερω υποφερω πολυ σφιγγω τα δοντια για χαρη των παιδιων μου . Αλλα σκεεφτομαι οτι αυτη τη στιγμη δε φοβαμαι το θανατο , το να ζω ετσι φοβαμαι ......, κουραστηκα

----------


## manos32

> Το καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα γιατί κι εγώ υπέφερα! Ειδικά τον πρώτο καιρό που είχα και κάποια "καταθλιπτικά επεισόδια". Το πρώτο βήμα όταν έχει κανείς την πρώτη του κρίση είναι να κάνει έναν έλεγχο στον καρδιολόγο να βεβαιωθεί πως πρόκειται για ψυχοσωματικό σύμπτωμα. Φαντάζομαι ότι αυτό το κάνουμε όλοι. Το δεύτερο βήμα είναι να απομυθοποιήσει κανείς την κρίση. Δηλαδή να συμφιλιωθεί μαζί της και να την αναγνωρίζει όταν αυτή κάνει την εμφάνισή της. Το ξέρω πως δεν είναι εύκολο αλλά είναι βασικό για την αντιμετώπισή της. Και το κυριότερο...δεν πρέπει να περιορίζουμε τις δραστηριότητές μας. Εγώ θεωρώ πως το έκανα για αυτό και έδωσα έδαφος στον πανικό. Επίσης, η διάθεση! Έχουμε σταματήσει να ονειρευόμαστε για το μέλλον και να είμαστε αισιόδοξοι! Αυτό μας τραβάει πιο κάτω. Εμένα αυτό που μου λέει πάντα η ψυχολόγος είναι να σταματήσω να τη φοβάμαι. Χαρακτηριστικά μου λέει πως ποτέ δεν έπαθε κανείς τίποτα από την κρίση. Εσύ πώς το χεις αντιμετωπίσει?


Φίλε μου εχω δοκιμάσει τα πάντα,απο ηρεμιστικά,ομοιοπαθητική,ι ντεράλ που μου εδωσε 2 φορές ο γιατρός, και στην ουσία το πρόβλημα δε λυθηκε. Δε λέω τα ζάναξ και τα ιντεράλ με βοήθησαν αλλά μη φανταστείς δεν είχα καθόλου.
Και ψυχοθεραπέια κάνω,και πάλι σήμερα στη δουλειά είχα έκτακτες και μάλιστα αρκετές,μερικές με πόνεσαν κιόλας, αλλά δεν φοβάμαι πια απλά έχω απογοητευθεί γιατί δεν βλέπω να φεύγει το θέμα αυυτό οριστικά ...Θα θελα να εξαφανιστεί το θέμα με τις ενοχλήσεις καρδιάς και φυσικά οι μνήμες αυτές.
Μόλις εφαγα βραδυνό έιχα πάλι,τωρα κάπως ηρέμισα.

----------


## viki38

Δυσκολα ναι , ειναι πολυ δυσκολο και μονο οποιος το βιωνει το ξερει τοσο πολυ . Κρισεις πανικου . Θεε μου τι εφιαλτης . Και εκει που λες , ισως ειμαι λιγακι καλυτερα , τσουπ ! να σου στον υπνο για ονομα δηλαδη οι αρρυθμιες . Και να πετιεσαι τρομαγμενη . Μα γιατι ? ξερω καλα γιατι . Το θεμα ειναι πως συμμαζευονται . Συμμαζευονται ?

----------


## viviann

Καλημέρα σε όλους! Βλέπω μια απογοήτευση και είναι πράγμα που με θλίβει για όλοι είμαστε νέα άτομα. Δυστυχώς η εποχή στην οποία καλεστήκαμε να ζήσουμε και να παλέψουμε δεν είναι και η καλύτερη δυνατή και συνεπώς όλες οι δυσκολίες της συσσωρεύονται στην ψυχη και στο σώμα μας. Για τις έκτακτες επειδή είμαι παθούσα χρόνια τώρα, είναι καθαρά απο θέμα stress και άγχους. Στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις δε θα έπρεπε να μας τρομάζουν ( έφοσον πρώτα έχουμε συμβουλευτεί γιατρο και μας έχει εξετάσει) διότι τις δημιουργούμε και μόνη μας. Όσο τις σκεφτόμαστε, μας πιάνει άγχος και ωωωωπ να τις πάλι!!! έχω περάσει και περνάω κι εγώ αυτό το λούκι...βέβαια με γυμναστική, διακοπής τσιγάρου και καφέδων...έχει μειωθεί η ένταση τους( δε νιώθω αυτό το τρομερό γκντουπ) και απλά νιώθω ένα ανεπαίσθητο σφιξιμάτακι όοοοταν κάνω. Απο τα ψυχοσωματικά μου μου έμεινε απλώς ένα ανεπαίσθητο συναίσθημα πνιγμονης, οτι κάτι μου κόβει την ανάσα ( ο οποίο το ένιωσα και τώρα καθώς κουνήθηκα) αλλά αυτό μπορεί και να προέρχεται απο το ευερέθιστο έντερο μου μου είπαν & απο την ύπαρξη ενδεχόμενης διαφραγματοκήλης. Δεν ξερώ αν θα σας βοηθήσουν τα λόγια του καρδιολόγου μου-εμένα με βοήθησαν πάντως αρκετά- σταματήστε να ασχολείστε με τις λειτουργίες τους σώματός, οι έκτακτες είναι υπαρκτές σε σχεδόν όλους μας εφόσον υπάρχει πρόληψη,δε χρειάζεται να τα μεγαλοποιούμε διότι ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΟΙ ΜΟΝΟΙ που τα έχουμε. Αγαπάμε τον εαυτό μας, κόβουμε κακές συνήθεις,διώχνουμε το stress, βάζουμε τη γυμναστική στη ζωή μας και μαθαίνουμε να ζούμε με τα "ελαττώματα" μας!

----------


## trelokotsos

> Αγαπημενοι μου συνπασχοντες.
> Εχω σχολασει απο τη δουλεια μου και καθομαι , διαλυμενος τοσο απο την κουραση της ημερας οσο και απο την τιμωρια που τρωω απο το σωμα μου εδω και μερες . Ειμαι εξαντλημενος.... Η καρδια μου χτυπαει οπως ναναι μπαραζ εκτακτες ριπες πονος ... Απελπισια... Προσπαθω να ειμαι ψυχραιμος και να μην παρανοησω καθε ανασα συνοδευεται απο αναστεναγμο .... Υποφερω υποφερω πολυ σφιγγω τα δοντια για χαρη των παιδιων μου . Αλλα σκεεφτομαι οτι αυτη τη στιγμη δε φοβαμαι το θανατο , το να ζω ετσι φοβαμαι ......, κουραστηκα


Αχ καημένε Νίκο, δεν έχεις δει κάποια βελτίωση τόσα χρόνια? Δεν έχεις ούτε κάποιες περιόδους ηρεμίας? Δενσε βοήθησε ποτέ καμία θεραπεία? έστω και λίγο?
Λυπάμαι που είσαι σε τέτοια κατάσταση. Σε καταλαβαίνω βέβαια γιατί κι εγώ περνάω κατά καιρούς τις δικές μου 'σκοτεινές' περιόδους 
αλλά από αυτά που γράφεις καταλαβαινω ότι αντιμετωπίζεις αυτό το πρόβλημα σε πολύ μεγαλύτερο βαθμό από μένα. 
Δεν έχω να πω κάτι γιατί ξέρω πως δεν υπάρχει ουσιαστικά λύση. Κι εγώ σήμερα ένιωσα από το πουθενά μια από τις δυνατές και τρομακτικές που λέω εγώ έκτακτες. Νόμιζα πάλι ότι χάνομαι!!
Μόνο υπομονή μπορώ να πω και προσευχή!!

----------


## Prag

> Αγαπημενοι μου συνπασχοντες.
> Εχω σχολασει απο τη δουλεια μου και καθομαι , διαλυμενος τοσο απο την κουραση της ημερας οσο και απο την τιμωρια που τρωω απο το σωμα μου εδω και μερες . Ειμαι εξαντλημενος.... Η καρδια μου χτυπαει οπως ναναι μπαραζ εκτακτες ριπες πονος ... Απελπισια... Προσπαθω να ειμαι ψυχραιμος και να μην παρανοησω καθε ανασα συνοδευεται απο αναστεναγμο .... Υποφερω υποφερω πολυ σφιγγω τα δοντια για χαρη των παιδιων μου . Αλλα σκεεφτομαι οτι αυτη τη στιγμη δε φοβαμαι το θανατο , το να ζω ετσι φοβαμαι ......, κουραστηκα


Σας συνέβη πρόσφατα πρώτη φορά ή το έχετε χρονια?

----------


## Prag

> Σας συνέβη πρόσφατα πρώτη φορά ή το έχετε χρονια?


Τώρα διάβασα τα πιο παλιά posts, το έχετε χρόνια. Η ψυχολόγος δε βοήθησε...?

----------


## Nicos70

> Τώρα διάβασα τα πιο παλιά posts, το έχετε χρόνια. Η ψυχολόγος δε βοήθησε...?


Κανενας και τιποτα. Περναω τις περιοδους ηρεμιας ( αυτες δηλαδη που εχω εως π.χ. 100 εκτακτες ημερησιως) και παω σε μερες εξαρσης με επωδυνες εκτακτες και μετρημενες με holder πανω απο 700! 
Ειμαι 46 τις εχω απο τα 19 παλια ειχα 1-2 τη μερα και ψαχνομουν. Τωρα..... Παρακαλαω να κοιμαμαι για να μην τις αντιμετωπιζω

----------


## dcat

Νίκο, σου έχουν πει από τι είναι? κοιλιακές ή κολπικές κάνεις? μόνο έκτακτες ή και άλλα? ριπές ταχυκαρδίες κτλ?

----------


## manos32

> Σας συνέβη πρόσφατα πρώτη φορά ή το έχετε χρονια?


Αγαπητέ έχω την αίσθηση οτι αν αυτά κάνουν την εμφάνισή τους σε νεαρή ηλικία, δείχνει οτι είναι κομμάτι του εαυτού σου και μπορεί να πηγαίνεις χέρι χέρι μια ζωή μ αυτές τις αηδίες...Δυστυχώς..

----------


## Prag

> Αγαπητέ έχω την αίσθηση οτι αν αυτά κάνουν την εμφάνισή τους σε νεαρή ηλικία, δείχνει οτι είναι κομμάτι του εαυτού σου και μπορεί να πηγαίνεις χέρι χέρι μια ζωή μ αυτές τις αηδίες...Δυστυχώς..


Ακόμα κι έτσι να ειναι το θέμα είναι να καταφέρουμε να μην τις φοβόμαστε. Αν σταματήσουμε να εχουμε τον φόβο, ακομα και να εχουμε έκτακτες δε θα είναι τόσο ενοχλητικές. Παρεπιμπτοντως εμένα συνήθως με πιάνει ταχυπαλμία.

----------


## Nicos70

> Νίκο, σου έχουν πει από τι είναι? κοιλιακές ή κολπικές κάνεις? μόνο έκτακτες ή και άλλα? ριπές ταχυκαρδίες κτλ?


Δεν θυμαμαι ειλικρινα. Ναι κανω και ριπες ταχυκαρδιες οχι εχω χαμηλο ρυθμο 60-67

----------


## Nicos70

@manos32
Αυτο ειναι το πιο δυσκολο κομματι. Να συμβιβαστεις οτι θα τα εχεις μια ζωη

----------


## theiosloukas

Δεν υπαρχει συμβιβασμος με οτι σε καταστραφει,η ελπιδα ειναι εκεινη που το τρεφει και εκεινη που το κανει να επανερχεται τοσο εντονο! Δυστυχως δεν υπαρχει θεραπεια ή τουλαχιστον δεν εχει προταθει κατι που να ανακουφιζει,αλλιως τοσοι ανθρωποι,τοσοι διαφορετικοι γιατροι,τοσες περιπτωσεις,θα υπηρχε μια ιδεα! Κι ομως ολοι μενουμε και υποφερουμε καθε φορα και πιο πολυ....Καποτε η υπομονη φανταζε πανακεια,τωρα μαλλον ειρωνια! Ο Θεος να μας βοηθησει!

----------


## manos32

> @manos32
> Αυτο ειναι το πιο δυσκολο κομματι. Να συμβιβαστεις οτι θα τα εχεις μια ζωη


Καλό 3ήμερο σε όλους,ρυθμικό και μη έκτακτο!
Νίκο φανταζόσουν ότι θ άνοιγες τέτοιο θρέντ και θα είχε τόσο μεγάλη απήχηση??

----------


## Nicos70

> Καλό 3ήμερο σε όλους,ρυθμικό και μη έκτακτο!
> Νίκο φανταζόσουν ότι θ άνοιγες τέτοιο θρέντ και θα είχε τόσο μεγάλη απήχηση??


Σε καμια περιπτωση! Οταν το ανοιξα ημουν 40 και περασα μια πολυ ασχημη φαση τοσο με τις αρρυθμιες οσο και με κρισεις πανικου . Παντως σε φασεις που αρχιζεις και χανεις την αυτοκυριαρχια σου αντλεις μεγαλο κουραγιο διαβαζοντας εδω τα ποστ ανθρωπων που περνανε τα ιδια

----------


## manos32

> Σε καμια περιπτωση! Οταν το ανοιξα ημουν 40 και περασα μια πολυ ασχημη φαση τοσο με τις αρρυθμιες οσο και με κρισεις πανικου . Παντως σε φασεις που αρχιζεις και χανεις την αυτοκυριαρχια σου αντλεις μεγαλο κουραγιο διαβαζοντας εδω τα ποστ ανθρωπων που περνανε τα ιδια


Να φανταστεις ειχα ρωτησει το γιατρο μου αν τα εχει ξανακουσει αυτα και μου ειχε πει- ναι βρε μην ανησυχεις , ο μονος εισαι; Δεν εχεις κατι πρωτακουστο και καταλαβα οτι ειναι κι αλλοι σαν και μενα και ησυχασα καπως γιατι δεν ειναι κατι μη συνηθισμενο

----------


## litoa

Ρε παιδιά,με τίποτα δε μπορώ να τις καταλάβω αυτές τις έκτακτες..περνούσα μία σχετικά καλή περίοδο και είναι εδώ και 4 μέρες που απ'το πουθενά είμαι σε μία φάση εξαρσης..να έλεγα ότι έχω παραπάνω άγχος ή ότι περναω κάποια στενοχώρια,να μπορούσα λίγο να το δικαιολογήσω..να φανταστώ ότι και σε σας συμβαίνει αυτό,ε;

----------


## Sofaki

καλησπερα παιδιά! και εγω εδω καινούργια στις καρδιοπάθειες! ειναι κανένας μήνας που ξεκίνησα να έχω φτερουγίσματα. Στην αρχή ενα κάθε τρεις μέρες τώρα εδω και μια εβδομάδα εχω σχεδόν κάθε μέρα και απο ενα μέχρι 4 τη μέρα. Ειμαι 32χρονών, έχω απίστευτο άγχος και περνάω μια πολύ στρεσογόνα περίοδο. Στο μεταξύ εχω κόψει το κάπνισμα μαχαίρι, οχι οτι κάπνιζα πολύ αλλά έστω 1-2 τη μέρα τα έκανα και κάπως με ξεάγχωνε το ρημάδι. Επίσης δεν πέρνω τόσο τακτικά ζαναξ όσο έπερνα. Θέλω να πάω στον καρδιολόγο για έλεγχο αλλα φοβάμαι απίστευτα μην έχω κοιλιακή μαρμαρυγή ή κάτι χειρότερο ακόμα.

----------


## viviann

litoa εννοείται...μη νομίζεις οτι είσαι η μόνη!!! εγώ έχω θέμα με το στομάχι μου και μερικές φορές εκεί που γελάω νιώθω όπως όταν πάνε να με πιάσουν οι έκτακτες...γενικά, ό,τι με κάνει να σφίξω απότομα το στομάχι μου δημιουργεί αυτή την αίσθηση!! Τις έκτακτες της έχω απο τα 23...όταν μου πρωτοεμφανίσθηκαν είχα λίγο καιρό που πάθαινα συχνά κρίσεις πανικού. Πέρυσι να έκανα όλο το χρόνο και 10 έκτακτες αλλά απο το καλοκαίρι και μετα μου σκάσανε όλα τα ψυχοσωματικά και σε συνδυασμό με στέναχωρα για τη ζωή μου περιστατικά,με ξετίναξαν. Πλέον, νιώθω πολύ καλύτερα, χωρίς να έχω πάρει ποτέ αντικαταθλιπτικά. Είναι μέρες που πιστεύω οτι η καρδιά μου χτυπάει βαριά και κουρασμένα και οτι έρχεται ένα αίσθημα στο στέρνο που με πνίγει...όμως αμέσως με το ξεχνώ και συνέρχομαι! Έχω ξεκινήσει yoga & pilates και πιστεύω οτι έχω βοηθηθεί πολύ στο να αδειάζει το μυαλό απο κάθε στρεσσογόνα κατάσταση! Sofaki καλώς ήρθες στο club...όσο τρομακτικό και να σου είναι αυτό το αίσθημα...να είσαι σίγουρη οτι η καρδιά σου είναι υγιέστατη και δε χρειάζεται να φοβάσαι τίποτα!! Εγώ 6 χρόνια μετά πήγα σε καρδιολόγο και οταν του τα έλεγα όλα τόσο τραγικά...γελούσε και μου εξήγησε τα πάντα ώστε να μη φοβάμαι!!!

----------


## trelokotsos

> Ρε παιδιά,με τίποτα δε μπορώ να τις καταλάβω αυτές τις έκτακτες..περνούσα μία σχετικά καλή περίοδο και είναι εδώ και 4 μέρες που απ'το πουθενά είμαι σε μία φάση εξαρσης..να έλεγα ότι έχω παραπάνω άγχος ή ότι περναω κάποια στενοχώρια,να μπορούσα λίγο να το δικαιολογήσω..να φανταστώ ότι και σε σας συμβαίνει αυτό,ε;


Δεν υπάρχει καμία λογική δυστυχώς, μακάρι να μπορούσα να απομονώσω παράγοντες που τις προκαλούν αλλά 7-8 χρόνια που έχω αυτό το πρόβλημα δεν τα κατάφερα. Κάποτε έλεγα φταίει ο καφές, τον έκοψα πάλι είχα, τον ξανάρχισα κάποια εποχή δε πάθαινα τίποτα. Μετά έλεγα δεν πρέπει να αθλούμαι. Έτρεχα δεν πάθαινα τίποτα, δεν έτρεχα πάλι το πάθαινα. Με το στομάχι τα ίδια. Πρέπει να ζήσω όλη μου τη ζωή έτσι. Με παρηγόρησε κάποτε μια γιατρός που μου είπε ότι γερνόντας η καρδιά χτυπάει πιο αργά και μειώνονται οι έκτακτες. Αλλά όταν γεράσω δε θα μπορώ ναχαρώ τη ζωή μου εκ των πραγμάτων. Τι να πω!!

----------


## girlskoyliki

mipws peftei h piesh sou anthrwpe mou kai fobasai??h piesh kanei polla paixnidia ..kai h piesh peftei ap ta farmaka diapistwmeno xronia twra..eidika tetoia farmaka pou sintagografoun sa karameles..se olous mas..otan sikonesai ap to krebati arxizei to ntabantouri me ti piesh ..exeis parei ta farmaka to bradi kai mexri to prwi h kardia den exei issoropisei...pare tin piesh sou ontws h kardia sou den exei kati h piesh peftei kai ase to agxos ..otan pernoume agwgh kaluptomaste gia to agxos menoun oi zhmies pou kanoun ta farmaka

----------


## Nicos70

παιδια εχω μπει σε ασχημο λουκι 
τον τελευταίο μηνα μετα απο ασχημα ζορια τοσο με τη δουλεια οσο και οικογενειακα αποκτησα μια μονιμη κατασταση αρρυθμιας. η καρδια μου δεν χτυπαει ποτε με ρυθμο συνεχως με εκτακτες ....νιωθω ενα γαργαλημα στο στερνο και με ποιανει ενας ξεροβηχαςολη την ωρα. απελπισια. την τελευταια βδομαδα δεν εχω δυναμη να σηκωθοω ουτε απο το κρεββατι.εχω παραιτηθει. παω απο τον ενα γιατρο στον αλλο. ολοι τα ιδια δεν βλεπουμε κατι αλλα δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε και κατι. ελεος........................

----------


## faihkaps

> παιδια εχω μπει σε ασχημο λουκι 
> τον τελευταίο μηνα μετα απο ασχημα ζορια τοσο με τη δουλεια οσο και οικογενειακα αποκτησα μια μονιμη κατασταση αρρυθμιας. η καρδια μου δεν χτυπαει ποτε με ρυθμο συνεχως με εκτακτες ....νιωθω ενα γαργαλημα στο στερνο και με ποιανει ενας ξεροβηχαςολη την ωρα. απελπισια. την τελευταια βδομαδα δεν εχω δυναμη να σηκωθοω ουτε απο το κρεββατι.εχω παραιτηθει. παω απο τον ενα γιατρο στον αλλο. ολοι τα ιδια δεν βλεπουμε κατι αλλα δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε και κατι. ελεος........................


το γαργαλημα στο στερνο και ο ξεροβηχας ειναι απο παλιδρομιση,ακομα και οι αρρυθμιες...(να τρως λιγο και πολλες φορες τηνμερα,και το βραδυ να περνουν 2-3 ωρες πριν κοιμηθεις)
ειναι απο τις δυσκολιες που λες οτι αντιμετωπιζεις,σταματα να το σκεφτεσαι δεν προκειται να παθεις τιποτα απο τις ενοχλησεις αυτες,ειναι καθαρο αγχος,αστα στην ακρη και πεσε με τα μουτρα να ξεπερασεις τα ζορια στη δουλεια σου,και τα οικογενειακα,απο υγεια εισαι μια χαρα...τα εχω περασει ολα αυτα και στο λεω με απολυτη βεβαιοτητα

----------


## Nicos70

Ναι νομιζω εχεις δικιο σ αυτο γιατι δοξα το Θεο εχουμε και παλινδρομιση και μαλιστα βαρβατη. Απλα λογο ψυχολογικης πιεσης καπου χανουμε τον ελεγχο και μας πιανει ο πανικος. Το θεμα ειναι οτι προσπαθω να βρω εναλακτικες λυσεις να μαζεψω το αγχος...

----------


## manos32

> Ναι νομιζω εχεις δικιο σ αυτο γιατι δοξα το Θεο εχουμε και παλινδρομιση και μαλιστα βαρβατη. Απλα λογο ψυχολογικης πιεσης καπου χανουμε τον ελεγχο και μας πιανει ο πανικος. Το θεμα ειναι οτι προσπαθω να βρω εναλακτικες λυσεις να μαζεψω το αγχος...


Να μαι και γω πάλι,με πολλές έκτακτες και μάλιστα περίεργες, αλλοτε σα να βιάζεται η καρδιά να κάνει 3-4 παλμούς μαζί και εκεί με πιάνει και βήχασ και μένα,και άλλοτε σα να κάνει ένα δυνατό παλμό-ξεκίνημα με πόνο κιόλας..Καλά πάμε..
Δε φοβάμαι απλά έχω συνηθίσει τις απογοητεύσεις να μη νιώθω καλά πλέον..Το ξέρω ότι θα έχω αυτό το δερβέναγα απο πάνω μου, να με πρήζει.
Απλά δεν ξέρω γιατί επανέρχονται εκει που ηρεμώ στα καλά καθούμενα..Απο κει που νιώθω καμμιά 30ριά και δε δίνω σημασία να εχω πάλι μπαράζ...Τι να κάνω έστω να σταθεροποιηθεί για πάντα

----------


## Nicos70

επειδη ζω ενα απιστευτο μαρτύριο τον τελευταίο μήνα. τοσο που ειλικρινα δεν θα το ευχόμουνα ουτε στον εχθρό μου, εχα ψαξει οτι forum υπάρχει σχετικά και ειδικά αυτά που απαντούν διάφοροι γιατροί. ειδικά στην Αμερική. το ρεζουμε της υπόθεσης. Οι εκτακτές (palpitation) σε όποια μορφή και αν ερχονται οταν εχεις ελεγξει την καρδιά σου είναι καλοήθεις αρρυθμίες. Πλην όμως η λίστα των αιτιών που μπορει να τις προκαλέσουν είναι ΑΤΕΛΕΙΩΤΗ από αγχος μέχρι ελειψη βιταμινων και απο ευερεθιστο έντερο μέχρι παρασυμπαθητικό σύστημα του οργανισμού. Το ζητούμενο απο όλους μας είναι να σταματήσουν σωστά? Ολοι μας έχουμε λιγο πολύ εμπεδόσει οτι δεν θα πεθάνουμε απ αυτό/ Ομως ρε φιλε πως να αντέχω εγω αυτό το πράγμα ολη μέρα να με βασανίζει???? και εδω δυστυχώς απάντηση δεν έχω πάρει από κάνένα! αλλος λέει διαλογισμό και tai chi μέχρι beta blockers (που παίρνω αλλά δεν κάνουν τίποτα)

είμαι στα οτια της παράνοιας.... κατι σαν το μαρτύριο της σταγόνας είκρινα δεν θέλω να ξυπναω

----------


## manos32

> επειδη ζω ενα απιστευτο μαρτύριο τον τελευταίο μήνα. τοσο που ειλικρινα δεν θα το ευχόμουνα ουτε στον εχθρό μου, εχα ψαξει οτι forum υπάρχει σχετικά και ειδικά αυτά που απαντούν διάφοροι γιατροί. ειδικά στην Αμερική. το ρεζουμε της υπόθεσης. Οι εκτακτές (palpitation) σε όποια μορφή και αν ερχονται οταν εχεις ελεγξει την καρδιά σου είναι καλοήθεις αρρυθμίες. Πλην όμως η λίστα των αιτιών που μπορει να τις προκαλέσουν είναι ΑΤΕΛΕΙΩΤΗ από αγχος μέχρι ελειψη βιταμινων και απο ευερεθιστο έντερο μέχρι παρασυμπαθητικό σύστημα του οργανισμού. Το ζητούμενο απο όλους μας είναι να σταματήσουν σωστά? Ολοι μας έχουμε λιγο πολύ εμπεδόσει οτι δεν θα πεθάνουμε απ αυτό/ Ομως ρε φιλε πως να αντέχω εγω αυτό το πράγμα ολη μέρα να με βασανίζει???? και εδω δυστυχώς απάντηση δεν έχω πάρει από κάνένα! αλλος λέει διαλογισμό και tai chi μέχρι beta blockers (που παίρνω αλλά δεν κάνουν τίποτα)
> 
> είμαι στα οτια της παράνοιας.... κατι σαν το μαρτύριο της σταγόνας είκρινα δεν θέλω να ξυπναω


Ολοι έτσι είμαστε ρε Νίκο, καρδιά είναι λογικό να μας επηρρεάζει..
Τώρα κιόλας που έμαθα οτι μπορεί να είναι τόσοι οι λόγοι που παρουσιάζονται μάλιστα...Εγινε η καρδιά μου περιβόλι..

----------


## litoa

Παιδιά και μένα αυτό που με διαολιζει είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει κάποια αποτελεσματική θεραπεία.εντάξει εμένα τα beta blockers κάτι μου κάνουν,αλλά δεν εξαλείφουν το πρόβλημα.δεν ξέρω,ίσως επειδή είναι καλοήθεις αρρυθμίες και όχι απειλητικές για τη ζωή να μην έχει γίνει τόσο μεγάλη έρευνα,υποθέσεις κάνω..πολλές φορές σκέφτομαι να υπήρχε μία συσκευουλα,να στην εμφυτευανε και να τις σταματούσε η έστω να μη τις ενοιωθες..πολλά θέλω ε;κι εγώ Νικό κάθε μέρα στααμερικανικα φόρουμ είμαι και διαβάζω αντίστοιχες περιπτώσεις,έχω εθιστεί πια..αλήθεια εσύ τιαγωγη ακολουθεις;εγώ lopressor 75 mg.καλή δύναμη παιδιά!!

----------


## Nicos70

Εγω αυτη τη στιγμή είμαι με concor των 5 ενα την ημέρα αν και ο γιατρος μου έχει πει να πινω 2 αλλα δεν θελω ρε γαμωτο να πιω . Σημερα το μεσημερι στι δουλειά μ επιασε η κρίση εκτακτες κατα ριπάς αφου σε καποια φάση το τρανταγμα που ενιωθα με μετακινουσε ολοκληρο μια συναδελφος με αγκιζε στην πλάτη και το ενιωθε. Ζω μεγαλες στιγμες

----------


## Prag

Καλησπέρα σε όλη την ομάδα! Θέλω να αναφέρω αυτό που μου συμβαίνει την τελευταία εβδομάδα. Ενώ το θέμα μου με τις κρίσεις πανικού ήταν η έντονη ταχυπαλμία και ο τρόμος, τις τελευταίες μέρες νιώθω συνέχεια φτερουγίσματα!! Στα καλά καθούμενα χωρίς να σκέφτομαι κάτι! Αυτά τα φτερουγίσματα τα ένιωθα μία στους έξι μήνες κάποτε και το τελευταίο διάστημα κάθε μέρα! Σήμερα ήταν η χειρότερη μέρα μου χει συμβεί προς το παρόν 10 φορές!! Είναι στιγμιαία αλλά πολύ τρομακτικά! Είναι οι λεγόμενες συστολές αυτές?? Είναι επικίνδυνο ρε παιδιά? Είχα κάνει πριν 9 μήνες καρδιογράφημα, τρίπλεξ κι είχα βάλει κ χολντερ και ηταν ολα οκ! Καρδιογράφημα ξαναείχα κάνει και το χειμώνα και ήταν επίσης οκ! Τι στο καλό είναι αυτό???

----------


## viviann

Καλή σας ημέρα!! έχω διαβάσει τα βιώματα όλων σας και είναι σαν να νιώθω οτι τα έχω γράψει εγώ!!! Θα συμφωνήσω οτι είναι λογικό να συγκλονίζεται και η ψυχική μας υγεία...γτ όπως και να το κάνουμε...είναι καρδιά ρε παιδιά...όμως όταν έχεις τα διαπιστευτήρια εξετάσεω και ιατρών...καλό είναι να ανατρέχεις στο παρελθόν και να προσπαθείς να σκεφτείς απο πότε έχεις αυτά τα συμπτώματα? τα έχεις όντως απο την ηλικία που τα συνειδητοποίησες ή απλά τα είχες πάντα και αλλάξαν τον τρόπο εμφάνισής τους?? Το κυριότερο είναι οτι έφοσον οι παρουσία τους ΔΕΝ συνοδεύεται με λιποθυμικές τάσεις,ζάλη και έλλειψη αισθήσεων...δε θα έρπεπε τίποτα να σας τρομάζει!!! Αθληθείτε...εμένα επι παραδείγματι με βοήθησε πολύ η yoga στο να διαχειρίζομαι το άγχος με απλές αναπνοές!! έχω περάσει κ εγώ στο παρελθόν, και ενώ ήμουν 23 χρονών να νιώθω τις άτιμες τις έκτακτες τλχ 30 φορές τη μέρα...και συνέχιζα να βγαίνω, να ξενυχτάω,να καπνίζω, να πίνω...θα μου πείτε όλοι στα 23 δε δίνουμε σημασία ναι αλλά αν ήταν κάτι δυνητικά επικίνδυνο για τη ζωή μας...ε, τόσα χρόνια μγια μένα 6 για την ακρίβεια) θα μας είχε στείλει τώρα... Επίσης, οι έκτακτες μπορεί να προέρχονται απο άγχος όπως και απο γαστροοισοφαγικά προβλήματα ώς και απο διαφραγματοκήλη! Μη χάνετε το κουράγιο σας...να ξέρετε οτι και η αυθυποβολή είναι υπαρκτή...το έζησα σήμερα μόλις ξύπνησα!!! Κουράγιο και εύχομαι όλοι μας να μπορέσουμε να το ξεπεράσουμε πλήρως!!

----------


## Καλλιόπη49

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.Είμαι 28 ετών.Εδώ και ενάμισι χρόνο περίπου άρχισα να υποφέρω από διάφορα ''προβλήματα υγείας''.Αρχικά είχα για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα πόνο στο κεφάλι σαν σφίξιμο το οποίο κράτησε για 6 μήνες περίπου.Εκδηλωνόταν κυρίως απόγευμα προς βράδυ.Μια αίσθηση πολύ άσχημη,ένιωθα σαν να παθαίνω εγκεφαλικό.Με πολλά και με τα λίγα το έψαξα μου είπαν όλοι ότι είναι ψυχολογικό.Προσωπικά δεν με απασχολούσε κάτι ούτε το πίστευα πως μπορεί να έχω ψυχολογικά θέματα(όλα τα έβλεπα με χαβαλέ,γέλιο,καλαμπούρι και έξω καρδιά...Ουδέποτε είχα τέτοια θέματα ψυχικής διαταραχής νομίζω..) Ξαφνικά λοιπόν μια μέρα έφυγε όλο αυτό και προέκυψε κάτι άλλο.Πέρσι το καλοκαίρι συγκεκριμένα το αριστερό μου μάτι τρεμόπαιζε όλη μέρα μιλάμε για πάνω από 100 φορές(λέω τον αριθμό 100, γιατί έφτασα σε σημείο να μετράω πόσες φορές το παθαίνω..)ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΑ ενοχλητική περίπτωση όσο κι αν φαίνεται ακίνδυνο ή αστείο με ενοχλούσε στην καθημερινότητα μου.Άνοιγα και έκλεινα τα μάτια μου και αυτό πάλι εκεί!Και μες τον ύπνο μου αρκετές φορές.Μην σας τα πολυλογώ πήγα σε οφθαλμίατρο μου λέει ''άγχος'' , ''νευρικότα'' πρέπει να χαλαρώσεις...Εντάξει λέω άντε να χαλαρώσω...Θα είναι νευρικό το πρόβλημα.Μου δίνει μια αλοιφή την βάζω και ως δια μαγείας μου πέρασε!!Πάει και αυτό λέω εγώ τελειώσαμε επιτέλους!!Έλα όμως που μόλις τελείωσε αυτό εμφανίστηκαν οι αρρυθμίες....ΠΑΑΑΑΑΑΡΑ πολλές!Κατά 90% καθημερινά και πάντα βράδυ.Λέω τσιγάρο θα ναι...Άντε να το κόψουμε κι αυτό...Συνεχίζονται όμως οι αρρυθμίες..Ποτά,ουίσκια και ξύδια δεν πίνουμε..Πάμε στον γιατρό, υπέρηχος κομπλέ,καρδιογράφημα κομπλέ.Μου βάζει holter.Εδειξε αρκετές περίπου 4000.Κοιλιακές μου είπε.Στον ύπνο μου εντωμετξύ δεν έκανα ούτε μια!!!Αυτό τον προβλημάτισε.Αν είχα όντως θέμα θα είχα και στον ύπνο μου.Μου χορήγησε INDERAL 1/4 και μαγνήσιο.Το θέμα αγαπητοί μου για να μην σας κουράζω είναι πως ΥΠΟΦΕΡΩ από αυτήν την κατάσταση καθημερινά.Παρόλα τα χάπια κτλ.Είναι κανείς που να περνάει το ίδιο που περνάω εγώ?Είναι νευρολογικής-ψυχολογικής φύσεως το θέμα?Είναι καρδιολογικό?Μου είπαν ότι μπορεί να είναι και γαστροοισοφαγική παλινδρόμηση.Επαναλαμβάνω είμαι 28 ετών, περπατάω αρκετά και δεν κουράζομαι και με πιάνει η αρρυθμία πάντα βράδυ πολλές φορές αμέσως μετά το γεύμα,κρατάει κάποια ώρα εξαφανίζεται μετά ξανάρχεται αργά την νύχτα.Εργάζομαι νύχτα είμαι μουσικός και έχω ατελείωτες ώρες και μέρες ξενυχτιού..Κοιμάμαι το πρωί και ξυπνάω μεσημεροαπόγευμα.Παίζει μήπως και αυτό ρόλο??ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ για τον κόπο σας θα χαρώ πολύ αν κάποιος μπορεί να με βοηθήσει.Καλές γιορτές και καλή Ανάσταση σε όλους!

----------


## viviann

Καλησπερα Καλλιοπη49! Οπως μας ενημερωνεις οτι σου προεκυψαν ολα,αποτελουν τρανταχτο παραδειγμα αγχους...δε χρειαζεται να πιστεψεις οτι εχεις αγχος μονο αμα το νιωθεις εντονα οτι σε τρωει...αυτο μπορει να συμβαινει και συ να μην παιρνεις γραμμη οτι σε κατατρωει (παθουσα). Υπαρχει επισης μεγαλη πιθανοτητα κι εφοσουν σου εμφανιζονται και μετα απο γευμα να οφειλεται κ σε γαστροοισοφαγικη. Εφοσον εχεις παρει ιατρικες συμβουλες και πορισματα οτι εισαι μια χαρα, μη το ψαχνεις παραπανω...στο λεω ως παθουσα που μπηκε σε αυυο το τρυπακι και ολα τελεοωσαν οταν βαρεθηκα να τα σκεφτομαι ολα αυτα!! Καλη Μεγαλη Βδομαδα και ειθε ο θεος να μας λυπηθει και να μας λυτρωσει απο τρελες σκεψεις & φοβους!!!!

----------


## viki38

Να μαι και εγω λοιπον ξανα εδω να γραφω , δυστηχως βλεπω οτι κανεις μας δεν ειναι τοσο καλα . Ειμαστε νεοι , υγιεις ( ετσι λενε ανθρωποι ) και ομως δεν εχουμε το δικαιωμα να ζησουμε αυτη την εκρηξη υγειας και ειμαστε αναγκασμενοι να υπακουμε στις εντολες που θα μας δωσουν αυτες οι καταραμενες συστολες . 
Πιστευα οτι ειμαι καλυτερα , το ειχε δει ο αντρας μου , χαρηκε , εγω κρατουσα μικρο καλαθι (και πολυ καλα εκανα) . Τελειωνω το βιβλιο μου , εχω ξεκινησει ηδη δευτερο και παει καλα , μετακομισα σε ενα πανεμορφο σπιτι και ειναι και δικο μου απο τον πατερα μου . Τα παιδια μου ειναι ευτυχισμενα , παιχνιδιαρικα , σκιζουν στο σχολειο και νοιωθω ευλογημενη που τα εχω στη ζωη μου . Αρχησα να αναπτυσω καποιες κοινωνικες σχεσεις και αφησα την αντικοινωνικοτητα στην ακρη , ξεκινησα δειλα δειλα γυμναστικη αφησα την ευφορια να αγκαλιασει καθε κυτταρο του σωματος μου . Ολα πηγαιναν επιτελους καλα ! και ομως τιποτα δεν εχει αλλαξει τιποτα δεν ειναι διαφορετικο . Μολις τολμησα να νοιωσω ομορφα και ικανοποιημενη ( φοβαμαι οτι ευτυχισμενη δεν υπαρχει καποια ρεαλιστικη περιπτωση να κατακτησω ) , καπου εκει και χωρις καμια προειδοποιηση , κανενα ετσι προλογο να με προετοιμασουν , αρχησαν να χτυπαν οι ατιμες ετσι και μονο για να μου δειξουνε οτι τιποτα δεν μπορω ετσι ευκολα να αφησω πισω μου . Αυτη τη φορα , πιο πολλες , πιο δυνατες , πιο σκυλες απο ποτε . Μεσα σε ενα βραδυ χτυπησαν μια 30αρια . Μεσα σε μιση ωρα εκανε η ταλαιπωρη καρδια μου κατι γρηγορα σταματο ξεκινηματα . Συνεχομενα και ο Θεος βοηθος . Δεν λεω , περασα δυσκολα , παρα πολυ δυσκολα , κραταει ενα χρονο ολα οσα συνεβησαν και δεν μπορεσα καλα καλα να αφομιωσω . Τα εθαψα καλα μεσα μου και τωρα επικαιρα απο ποτε ξεχυνονται και βαζουν τις καριολες τις αρρυθμιες να μου μιλανε και να μου λενε πραγματα που ξερω καλα τι ειναι . Και ομως αισθανομαι παλι σαν ενα φοβισμενο μικρο κοριτσι που πραγματικα νοιωθει μονο και χωρις κανεναν να το προστατεψει . Και ομως ο αντρας μου ειναι για μενα , τα παιδια μου ειναι εκει για μενα και οσο μικρουλια και να ειναι ξερουνε για το προβλημα μου και ειναι προθυμα να ανοιξουν τα χερακια τους και να με κλεισουν μεσα . Και ομως νοιωθω μονη , τοσο μονη που σχεδον ειναι λυτρωτικο .

----------


## litoa

Αχ, Viki 38 πόσο σε καταλαβαινω..πραγματικά καταραμένες..μπορώ να διαχειριστώ 5-10 την ημέρα,αλλα τις ημέρες εξαρσης,ετσι από το πουθενά,οπως ήταν ή σημερινή,πραγματικα δε μπορώ..απ' το μεσημέρι και μετά,αμεσως μετά το φαγητό άρχισαν να βαρανε,μου χάλασαν όλη τη διάθεση και τη μέρα μου και φυσικά να σου πάλι όλες αυτές οι άσχημες σκέψεις,η ανασφάλεια και ο φόβος..είναι πραγματικό μαρτύριο,ο, τι κι αν λένε οι γιατροί,πρεπει κάτι να βρεθεί σύντομα να μας απαλλάξει..sorry για την απαισιοδοξία,αλλα έτσι νιώθω σήμερα..

----------


## viki38

> Αχ, Viki 38 πόσο σε καταλαβαινω..πραγματικά καταραμένες..μπορώ να διαχειριστώ 5-10 την ημέρα,αλλα τις ημέρες εξαρσης,ετσι από το πουθενά,οπως ήταν ή σημερινή,πραγματικα δε μπορώ..απ' το μεσημέρι και μετά,αμεσως μετά το φαγητό άρχισαν να βαρανε,μου χάλασαν όλη τη διάθεση και τη μέρα μου και φυσικά να σου πάλι όλες αυτές οι άσχημες σκέψεις,η ανασφάλεια και ο φόβος..είναι πραγματικό μαρτύριο,ο, τι κι αν λένε οι γιατροί,πρεπει κάτι να βρεθεί σύντομα να μας απαλλάξει..sorry για την απαισιοδοξία,αλλα έτσι νιώθω σήμερα..


Να ξερες ποσο σε νοιωθω , ειναι κατι που τελικα σιγα σιγα το περνω αποφαση , δεν μου αρεσει καθολου αλλα βλεπω οτι δεν υπαρχει κατι αλλο που μπορει να βοηθησει τις περιοδους εξαρσης . Ισως ειναι η πρωτη φορα που ειδα καθαρα οτι δεν θα με εγκαταλειψουν ποτε , θα ειναι παντα εκει διπλα , να μου λενε τα λαθη μου ισως περισσοτερο και απο τον καθενα και να χτυπουνε οποτε εγω παρεκλινω του δρομου που το ιδιο μου το υποσυνειδητο ορισε για μενα . Μην τυχων λιγη χαρα νοιωσω στη ζωη μου ,λιγη επιτυχια , λιγη δημιουργια θα πρεπει παντα οι πουτανες αυτες να μου θυμιζουν οτι εγω εκανα λαθη , και μου αξιζει να τιμωρηθω

----------


## Δημος45

Εγώ είμαι 45 χρόνων, και έχω αρρυθμίες από τα 24.Επαγγελματιας ποδοσφαιριστής και ο γιατρός παρολου που είχα έκτακτες, μου άφηνε να παίζω.Μετα από 5 χρόνια έπεσα ξερός στο γήπεδο, προσυγκοπτικο επεισόδιο και συνηλθα για καλή μου τύχη στα χέρια του προπονητή μου μετά από λίγα δευτερόλεπτα.Για να μην τα πολύ λίγο....τέλος το ποδόσφαιρο λόγο του ότι οι έκτακτες κοιλιακές μου προκαλούσαν κοιλιακή ταχυκαρδία ή οποία μπορεί να φέρει ανακοπή.Απο τότε μου εμφυτεψαν καρδιακο απινιδωτη και χάπια.Εχω περάσει από όλου σας χειρότερα, να με τρέχουν με ασθενοφόρο γιατί χτυπούσε ο απινιδωτη και από τον φόβο μου παθενα πανικό.Λοιπον από τότε παίρνω zoloft έκτακτες μπορεί να έχω..... ταχυκαρδία όμως όχι.Περασαν σχεδόν 10 χρόνια για να καταλάβω ότι σακατεψα την καρδιά μου από το πολύ άγχος.

----------


## Aggelos30

καλησπέρα παιδιά πρώτη φορά γράφω εδώ να σας πω και εγώ την εμπειρία μου πριν 1.5 χρόνο περίπου σηκώθηκα απο το κρεβάτι και ξαφνικά μούδιασαν όλα άρχισα να μαυρίζουν όλα και να ανεβάζω παλμούς και ένιωσα ένα σφίξιμο στην καρδιά λεω πάει άντε γεια τώρα. πήγα νοσοκομείο όλα μου είπαν έπεσε η πίεση μου απότομα.και όντως ένιωθα πολύ καλά την επόμενη μέρα αφού το είχα στο μυαλό μου άρχισα να νομίζω ότι ζαλίζομαι οτι δεν είμαι καλά (έφαγα και ένα πυτογυρο μου έκατσε βαρύ το έβγαλα) και από τον εμετό και μετά άρχισαν η έκτακτες τότε ήταν πάρα πολλές και έντονες ότι νάνε κολπικές,κυλιακες,διδιμιες ,τριδιμιες,αλλά τίποτα το ανησυχητικό για να πάθω κάτι έκανα triplex holter τεστ κοπώσεις θυροειδή γενικές εξετάσεις όλα καλά.
τώρα έχω μόνο κολπικές και κάποιες κυλιακες που δεν έχουν σημασία απλά είναι ενοχλητικές και περισσότερο εμφανίζονται μετά το φάει. ξέχασα να αναφέρω ότι είμαι 30 ετών και παλεύω και εγώ με τα σωθικά μου .

----------


## viviann

Καλημέρα Άγγελε! Λυπάμαι που έχεις κι εσύ αλλά για να μην νιώθεις μόνος...το 70% έχουν νιώσει τλχ μια φορά έκτακτη στη ζωή τους. Φυσικά υπάρχουν κι εκείνοι που έχουν και δε τις νιώθουν ή που δε δίνουν σημασία. Εγώ ας πούμε τις έχω φτάσει στο σημείο να τις νιώθω σαν ένα δευτερολέπτων πεταρισματάκι....ενώ παλιά ανατιναζόταν όλο το στέρνο μου. Πλην του άγχους, ένας απο τους εξίσου βασικούς παράγοντες τις ύπαρξής τους είναι και οι στομαχικές-εντερικές ενοχλήσεις. Εγώ τον τελευταίο καιρό νιώθω πολύ καλά απο θέματα καρδιάς αλλά χθες το βράδυ έκανα το λάθος και αφουγκράστηκα την καρδιά μου και είδα οτι ρυθμικά μετά απο 2-3 χτύπους έκανε 1" μεγαλύτερη παύση και μετάαααααααααα....άρχισαν τα δύσκολα...πήγαινε να με πάρει ο ύπνος και τιναζόμουν γτ νόμιζα οτι κάτι θα πάθει η καρδιάαααα και πιο πριν ένιωθα μια δυσφορία του τύπου οτι κάτι με πιέζει ή μου κόβει την ανάσα...πφφφφ αυτά τα έζησα και πέρυσι αλλά μετά απο 2 καρδιολόγους πείστηκα οτι είναι απο το άγχος...! Σήμερα ξύπνησα καλά...με ένα κόμπο πολύυυυ μικρούλι στο λαιμό αλλά αμα σκεφτώ το τι σκεφτόμουν χθες...λογικό!! Να αναφέρω απλώς οτι πάσχω απο κρίσεις πανικού.... Εύχομαι σε όλους μας να είναι περαστικά και να μην υπάρξει άνθρωπος που θα "νοσήσει" ξανά ψυχικά γτ είναι το χειρότερο....δίνεις μεγάλο αγώνα για να ισορροπήσεις πάλι και γι'αυτό και μονό είμαστε όλοι άξιοι!!

----------


## Aggelos30

Πολύ καλησπέρα στην παρεα εγώ αυτό που εχω να πω είναι οτι πρέπει να χαλαρώσουμε λίγο να μην προσπαθούμε να ακούμε τον κάθε χτύπο της καρδιάς μας εχουνε κάνει τόσες εξετάσεις και οι γιατροί λένε όλα καλά γιατι δεν το πιστεύουμε?προσπαθήστε να αποσπάται την προσοχή σας Κάντε κάτι..τωρα στα δικα μου θέματα αυτό που.καταλαβαίνω τις τελευταίες μέρες και προσπαθώ να μην δίνω σημασία είναι σαν τρέμει στιγμιαία η καρδιά αλλά δεν ειναι τόσο έντονο οπως παλιά.θα κοιτάξω το στομάχι μου πάλι γιατι μετά το φάει εχω το τρέμουλο που λεω η την παυση και τον έντονο χτύπο περισσότερο ειχα κάνει γαστροσκοπηση και είχα ένα θεματάκι με παλινδρόμηση.

----------


## viviann

κι εγώ έχω παλινδρόμηση! Εκεί οφείλεται φυσικά,μην αγχώνεσαι καθόλου!!! Επίσης, είπες την σωστότερη κουβέντα,την οποία μου έχουν πει 2 καρδιολόγοι...ΜΗΝ ασχολούμαστε με την καρδιά για να σταματήσει κι αυτή να ασχολείται μαζί μας!!! Εγώ οταν δεν της δίνω σημασία,δε νιώθω τίποτα...αν τύχει και την παρατηρήσω τότε θα δω όλα τα στραβά...αρα???!!! Μας κάνει πλάκα!!!!

----------


## Aggelos30

Καλησπερα viviann σήμερα μίλησα με τον καρδιολογο γιατί μου έδωσε να παρω concor. Για μια εβδομάδα γιατί για κάποιο λόγο ειχα τρελό άγχος και πεταριζε6 η καρδιά με τα ζχιλια ζόρια το πήρα πρωτη2 φορά παίρνω χάπι γι αυτο το θέμα και εννοείτε οτι μετα απο μια εβδομάδα το κόβω κιόλας απλα για να μου πει πως να το κόψω δεν κάνει με την μία εκει που θελω να καταλήξω είναι οτι του λεω γιατρέ δεν νιώθω μόνο παύση και έντονο χτύπο αλλά σαν να τρέμει σαν να δονείται ενα πράμα και γυρνάει και μου λέει Άγγελε το μυαλό σου δονείται είναι καλοκαίρι ασχολεισου με άλλα θέματα και οχι νε την καρδιά σου...το ξανα λέω ηρεμία παιδιά οι περισσότεροι λεμε οτι εχουνε έκτακτες πανω απο ενα χρόνο και ομως είμαστε ακομα εδώ ζούμε αν ειχαμε κανενα τρελό πρόβλημα τωρα..........καταλάβατε

----------


## Aggelos30

Sorry για κάποιες λέξης που ειναι κολλητά αλλα άτιμο πράμα το τσίπουρο ;)

----------


## viviann

Εγώ τις έχω 7 χρόνια τώρα και κάθε χρόνο που νιώθω ολοκληρωμένη, ελαχιστοποιουνται στα δάχτυλα του χεριου αν ομως πιεστώ πρώτα εκεί και στο στομάχι θα βγει... Τίποτα δεν πρόκειται να πάθουμε απο αυτές, το πιθανότερο είναι το οτιδήποτε να το πάθουμε απο το άγχος μας παρά απο αυτές! ολοι οι καρδιολόγοι λένε τα ίδια! Εγώ έχω παρατηρήσει οτι σε ορισμένες στάσεΙς σώματος με πιάνουν και συνήθως όταν πιέζω το στομάχι μου εξ αριστερών...όπου σε ορισμένες τροφές νιώθω και σφάχτες! Το θέμα μας είναι οτι όσο ασχολούμαστε μαζί της, έχει τη δύναμη της αυθυποβολής και οτι φοβόμαστε το παθαίνουμε! Εύχομαι να πάμε όλοι διακοπές,να ξεκουραστούμε, να ξενοιάσουμε και επιστρέφοντας να νιώθουμε περισσότερο δυνατοί και σίγουροι για μια καρδιά που μας πιστοποιούν και διαβεβαιώνουν όλοι οτι είναι ΑΨΟΓΗ!!!

----------


## dchristof

Καλησπέρα παιδιά σε όλους. Έχω διαβάσει πολλές φορές αυτά που γράφετε τους τελευταίους μήνες που ταλαιπωριέμαι με αρρυθμίες.. εύχομαι να σταματήσουν για όλους μας και να ησυχάσουμε. 

Η δικιά μου ιστορία: έχασα τη μητέρα μου το καλοκαίρι του 2013 απο σπάνια νευρολογική ασθένεια και αφού ήταν ήδη κατάκοιτη καποια χρόνια. 8 μήνες μετά μπαίνει ο πατέρας μου για εγχείρηση καρδιάς (αντικατάσταση βαλβίδας αορτής) και παθαίνει εγκεφαλικά και μένει φυτό. 1,5 χρόνο είμασταν απο εντατικές σε κέντρα αποκατάστασης κλπ μέχρι που τον χάσαμε κι αυτόν το καλοκαίρι του 2015 (αύριο είναι το μνημόσυνο του χρόνου του). Λίγους μήνες πριν πεθάνει ο μπαμπάς μου έκανα 2 βαρβάτες κρίσεις πανικού όπου πήγα νοσοκομείο με ταχυπαλμίες κλπ και φυσικά μου είπαν ότι δεν έχω τίποτα και μου δώσαν ηρεμιστικά - δεν τα πηρα. Είμαι 40 χρονών, έχω 3 παιδάκια - μάλιστα λίγο πριν πεθάνει ο πατέρας μου έμαθα ότι είμαι έγκυος στο 3ο. Η εγκυμοσύνη μου κύλησε μες στο άγχος και προς τους τελευταίους μήνες άρχισα να έχω κάτι ταχυπαλμίες κλπ τις οποίες απέδωσα στην εγκυμοσύνη και στο άγχος. Παρ' όλα αυτά πήγα σε καρδιολόγο και μου είπε ότι όλα καλά εκτός από μια μικρή πρόπτωση μιτροειδούς και μια μικρού βαθμού ανεπάρκεια σε μια άλλη βαλβίδα αλλά άνευ σημασίας (είπε αυτός εγώ έπαθα κοκο μπλόκο όμως). Για να μη σας τα πολυλογώ, γεννάω και κανα μηνα μετά αρχίζουν οι αρρυθμίες. Ξαναπάω καρδιολόγο και μου λέει να μην ασχολούμαι, είναι από το άγχος κλπ. Εννοείται ότι ξαναέκανα καρδιογράφημα και υπέρηχο. Μετα από λίγο καιρό τον ξαναπέρνω αγχωμένη με τις αρρυθμίες και βάζουμε χόλτερ ρυθμού 48ωρο το οποίο έδειξε κάποιες έκτακτες κοιλιακές συστολές (καμια 200αριά το δεύτερο 24ωρο) άνευ σημασίας (είπε πάλι αυτός - εγώ όμως να τρώω φρίκες). Μετά απο λίγο καιρό πάω σε ενδοκρινολόγο και κάνω όλες τις εξετάσεις - είχα ήδη κάνει τις κλασικές αίματος κλπ. Όλα καλά εκτός από υψηλή κορτιζόλη - λες και δεν το περίμενα αυτό με το άγχος που έχω.. Πάω σε δεύτερο καρδιολόγο και μου λέει πάνω κάτω τα ίδια, να μην το σκέφτομαι, ότι όλοι οι άνθρωποι κάνουν έκτακτες απλά εγώ τις καταλαβαίνω κλπ. Προφανώς υπάρχει και κάποια συσχέτιση με την πρόπτωση μιτροειδούς? Δεν ξέρω. Εγώ δεν έχω πεισθεί ότι είναι καθαρά ψυχολογικό το θέμα - αν και σίγουρα το άγχος τις επιβαρύνει ή τις προκαλεί. Φυσικά ψάχνομαι συνέχεια γιατί να μου συμβαίνει κλπ ενώ προσπαθώ να πω στον εαυτό μου ότι άλλοι άνθρωποι ζουν με χειρότερες καταστάσεις αλλά όπως και να 'χει δεν τις συνηθίζεις τις καταραμένες τις αρρυθμίες. 

Σας τα γράφω αυτά γιατί μήπως βρεθεί κάποιος κοινός παρονομαστής? Κι εγώ έχω εντοπίσει ότι κάνω έκτακτες καμια φορά σε συγκεκριμένες κινήσεις πχ όταν παίρνω αγκαλιά το μπέμπη απ΄τη μεριά της καρδιάς και περπατάω ή πάω να τον κουνήσω. Επίσης μπορεί κάποιες μέρες να είμαι καλά και μετά 2-3 μέρες να έχω έξαρση - καταλαβαίνετε βέβαια ότι εκείνες τις μέρες ψυχολογία μηδέν. Μερικές φορές μπορεί να κάνω έκτακτη συστολή και όταν παίρνω βαθιά ανάσα - από το άγχος μου το κάνω συχνά αυτό. 

Αυτές τις μέρες ψάχνω αν υπάρχει συσχέτιση των έκτακτων συστολών με το πνευμονογαστρικό νεύρο (vagus nerve). Όπως καταλαβαίνετε κι εγώ ψάχνω στα ξένα site και φόρουμ.. Προσπαθώ να παραμένω ψύχραιμη - αν και μου είναι πολύ δύσκολο - έτσι ώστε τουλάχιστον όταν τις κάνω να μην πανικοβάλομαι μετά..

----------


## Nicos70

Αγαπητη μου φιλη , ξεκινησα αυτο το thread πριν 6 χρονια ειμαι 46 εχω αρρυθμιες ειτε εκτακτες ειτε καποιου ειδου παροξισμικη ταχυκαρδια απο τα 20 . Οπως και συ και φανταζομαι ολοι εδω μεσα τρεχουμε απο τον ενα γιατρο στον αλλο και λυση δεν εχουμε βρει. Το μονο που μπορω να σου πω αν και δεν δουλευει σε μενα γιατι πλεον ζω με τις αρρυθμιες σε καθημερινη βαση ειναι προςπαθηςε να μην τις σκεφτεςαι!Θα ηθελα να ειχα ενα καρδιολογο να με κοιταζει καθε μερα και να μου δινει το οκ αλλα φανταζομαι κι αυτο να γινει δεν θα μου φυγει η δυσφορια που νιωθω και ο τρομος του θανατου. Ελπιζω να εισαι πιο δυνατη απο μενα και να τα καταφερεις . Κουραγιο και δυναμη σου ευχομΙ

----------


## litoa

καλησπέρα σε όλους και dchristof καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας.πραγματικα μ'ολα αυτά που πέρασες δε μου κάνει καθόλου εντύπωση που παρουσιασες αρρυθμίες..δυστυχώς κάποιοι είμαστε πιο επιρρεπείς,εχουμε μία προδιάθεση κι όταν αυτά τα κύτταρα της καρδιάς ενεργοποιηθούν,δυσκολα απενεργοποιουνται.εγω είμαι σχεδόν πεπεισμένη ότι υπάρχει μία σύνδεση μεταξύ αρρυθμιων και πρόπτωσης μιτροειδους,ισωςυπο την έννοια ότι όσοι έχουμε πρόπτωση τις αντιλαμβανόμαστε πιο έντονα.δεν ξέρω βλέπω πολύ κόσμο και με τα δυο.τυχαιο;ποιος ξέρει;όσον αφορά τις κινήσεις είναι στάνταρ ότι κάποιες κινησεις/στασεις τις προκαλούν(σκύψιμο μπροστά,υπνος/πιεση στην αριστερή πλευρά,βαθια ανάσα κλπ κλπ)δυστυχώς οριστική λύση δεν υπάρχει,γι'αυτο κουράγιο,υπομονη,δυναμη και αισιοδοξία(όσο δύσκολο κι αν είναι,ιδιως τις κακές μέρες)..

----------


## dchristof

Καλέ μου Νίκο έχω διαβάσει την ιστορία σου και πίστεψε με αν αύριο βρω μια μαγική θεραπεία ο πρώτος άνθρωπος που θα τη μοιραστώ είσαι εσύ !! Πολύ λυπάμαι που ταλαιπωριέσαι ακόμα και καθημερινά. Εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν τις έχω συνέχεια αν και έχω συνέχεια το μυαλό μου σ' αυτές και ότι θα με πιάσουν. Δυστυχώς απο ένα σημείο και μετά μας γίνεται εμμονή. Δεν ξέρω αν έχεις ψαχτεί στα ξένα φόρουμ αλλά υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που έχουν καταφέρει να τις εξαφανίσουν ή έστω να τις μειώσουν πάρα πολύ με διάφορα συμπληρώματα. Εγώ προς το παρόν παίρνω βιταμίνη D3 και μαγνήσιο (αν και νομίζω ότι η δόση που παίρνω είναι πολύ χαμηλή) και σίγα σιγά έχω σκοπό να δοκιμάσω - αφού συμβουλευτώ και το γιατρό μου βέβαια επειδή θηλάζω - τα εξής: 
- GABA (βοηθάει το πνευμονογαστρικό νεύρο το οποίο φαίνεται να έχει συσχέτιση με τις έκτακτες σε πάρα πολύ κόσμο)
- l-carnitine 
- d-ribose
- ιχθυέλαια
- CoQ10
- taurine (μετριάζει την δραστηριότητα του συμπαθητικού νευρικού συστήματος) 
- arginine 
Επίσης διάβασα και δοκιμάζω να τρώω τουλάχιστον 2 μπανάνες τη μέρα για να παίρνω κάλιο, μια χούφτα καρύδια και κάπου διάβασα και για χυμό ρόδι. Επίσης θέλω να δοκιμάσω διαλογισμό και τη μέθοδο EFT για διαχείριση άγχους κλπ. Στην τελική το λιγότερο που θα καταφέρω θα είναι να σκάσω απο υγεία χαχαχα 
Προσπαθώ επίσης να το διακωμωδίσω μιας που φτάσαμε ως εδώ. Σκέφτομαι και όλους τους φίλους μου με σοβαρά προβλήματα υγείας και κάνω γαργάρα τις έκτακτες: έχω φίλο με νεφρική ανεπάρκεια, φίλη ηπατοπαθή, φίλο με καρδιακή ανεπάρκεια, φίλη με όγκο στον εγκέφαλο κλπ. Προσεύχομαι κάθε βράδυ να είναι καλά αυτοί και ξεχνάω το δικό μου θέμα.. :)

----------


## viki38

Καλησπερα και απο μενα , εν μεσω του καλοκαιριου εν ετη 2016 . Περιεργο καλοκαιρι και αυτο , περιεργα και ολα οσα περναω ολο αυτο το διαστημα απο το Φεβρουαριο που σταματησα να ειμαι εγκυος στο 4ο μου παιδι και βυθιστηκα μεσα σε μια θληψη που μια ξεφευγω καπως για λιγο μονο και ξαναπεφτω μεσα . Οι αρρυθμιες παντα υπαρχουν . Αλλωτε περισσοτερες , αλλωτε λιγοτερες . Αλλωτε δυνατες για να μου ορθωνουνε τη δυναμη της μπροστα μου και αλλωτε λιγακι πιο ηρεμες ισα ισα για να με γλυκανουνε . Γλυκες και οι μερες που απουσιαζουνε , τις ελαχιστες εκεινες ομορφες μερες . Εγω παραπαιω αναμεσα στις βαριες τις αναμνησεις που μου στοιχισαν τοσο πολυ την ψυχολογικη μου υγεια . Τελικα συνεχιζω την ψυχοθεραπεια με εικονες . Μακαρι να καταφερω να το ξεπερασω , να καταφερω να νοιωσω και παλι καλα . Ο ψυχολογος μου ειναι παντα διπλα μου και το εχει παρει επι προσωπικου να με γιανει . Και ο αντρας μου διπλα μου , ακομα και τα παιδια μου . Νοιωθω ομως οτι παλευω μοναχη μου . Ενα παιδι που τοσο πολυ θελω να κανω , ενα 4ο παιδι που ειναι σαν απιαστο ονειρο για μενα τουτη τη στιγμη . Η καρδια μου μπροστα σε αυτο το φοβο παγωνει παντα , οι αρρυθμιες θα μου ... ρυθμιζουνε παντα τις επιλογες οτι και να γινει . Περασα απο σκεψεις αυτοκτονιας , αντιφατικες σε σχεση με το φοβο για την καρδια μου . Περασα απο κλαματα , ξεσπασματα , νευρα , πονο μεγαλο , και τελικα αποφασησα να παγωσω τον εαυτο μου μηπως και τον προστατευσω απο τα κακα , ομως και αυτο δεν ειναι η λυση που περιμενε ο νους μου .Παγωμενα ολα ειναι ψυχρα , ειναι αψυχα , ειναι πεθαμενα και εγω ειμαι ανθρωπος νεος και θελω να ζησω τη ζωη μου οπως αξιζει να τη ζησω , πλαι στον αντρα μου που αγαπαω και στα 3 θαυματακια μου . Ισως τελικα καποια στιγμη να τα καταφερω . 
Τελικα μεσα στα τοσα χρονια που με ταλαιπωρουνε τα περι ψυχικης υγειας θα ηθελα να πω οτι και αυτα ειναι σημαντικα προβληματα υγειας , το οτι το σωμα δεν νοσει δεν τα προσδιδει λιγοτερη σοβαροτητα . 
Δεν μπορει καποια στιγμη ο ηλιος νικητης θα αφαντευσει πανω στον ουρανο και θα αγγιξει τις καρδιες μας ηδονικα καθως θα γιανει το φοβο τουτο .

----------


## dchristof

Βίκυ αν κατάλαβα καλά είχες μια εγκυμοσύνη που δεν προχώρησε και σε επηρέασε ψυχολογικά. Λυπάμαι πολύ, φαντάζομαι ότι σου είναι δύσκολο να το ξεπεράσεις αλλά προσπάθησε να σκέφτεσαι θετικά όσο μπορείς. Εγώ έχω μερικές καλές μέρες τώρα και το απολαμβάνω αλλά τρέμω την ώρα που θα έχω ξανα αρρυθμίες. Πριν λίγο είχα ένα επαγγελματικό τηλεφώνημα και από το άγχος μου ένοιωθα ότι πάω να κάνω έκτακτες. Όπως είπα αν αγχωθώ είναι σίγουρο ότι θα κάνω μερικές γι αυτό προσπαθώ να παραμένω ήρεμη. Φροντίζω την ψυχολογία μου όσο μπορώ, επειδή για παράδειγμα δουλεύω απ' το σπίτι και είμαι κλεισμένη μέσα συνέχεια προσπαθώ να βγαίνω μια βόλτα κάθε μέρα αν μπορώ για να νοιώθω λίγο ότι ξεφεύγω. Προσπαθώ να μειώσω τη δουλειά γιατί δουλεύω συνέχεια, προσπαθώ να ξεκουράζομαι κλπ. Ο καθένας τραβάει το κουπί του, νομίζω ότι το θέμα με τις έκτακτες θέλει να το πιάσεις συνολικά και ολιστικά, δηλαδή να προσπαθήσουμε να φροντίσουμε την συνολική μας υγεία, σωματική και ψυχολογική, διάθεση, τρόπο ζωής κλπ.

----------


## viki38

> Βίκυ αν κατάλαβα καλά είχες μια εγκυμοσύνη που δεν προχώρησε και σε επηρέασε ψυχολογικά. Λυπάμαι πολύ, φαντάζομαι ότι σου είναι δύσκολο να το ξεπεράσεις αλλά προσπάθησε να σκέφτεσαι θετικά όσο μπορείς. Εγώ έχω μερικές καλές μέρες τώρα και το απολαμβάνω αλλά τρέμω την ώρα που θα έχω ξανα αρρυθμίες. Πριν λίγο είχα ένα επαγγελματικό τηλεφώνημα και από το άγχος μου ένοιωθα ότι πάω να κάνω έκτακτες. Όπως είπα αν αγχωθώ είναι σίγουρο ότι θα κάνω μερικές γι αυτό προσπαθώ να παραμένω ήρεμη. Φροντίζω την ψυχολογία μου όσο μπορώ, επειδή για παράδειγμα δουλεύω απ' το σπίτι και είμαι κλεισμένη μέσα συνέχεια προσπαθώ να βγαίνω μια βόλτα κάθε μέρα αν μπορώ για να νοιώθω λίγο ότι ξεφεύγω. Προσπαθώ να μειώσω τη δουλειά γιατί δουλεύω συνέχεια, προσπαθώ να ξεκουράζομαι κλπ. Ο καθένας τραβάει το κουπί του, νομίζω ότι το θέμα με τις έκτακτες θέλει να το πιάσεις συνολικά και ολιστικά, δηλαδή να προσπαθήσουμε να φροντίσουμε την συνολική μας υγεία, σωματική και ψυχολογική, διάθεση, τρόπο ζωής κλπ.


Ειχα μια εγκυμοσυνη που ατυχησε ναι , αλλα εβαλα εγω το χερακι μου σε αυτο . Δυστηχως ο φοβος μας καταλαμβανει πολλες φορες , δυστηχως δεν μπορουμε να αντιδρασουμε . Ταλαιπωρουμε πανω απο 15 χρονια απο ψυχολογικα και εκτακτες , αυτος ο χειμωνας ηταν το κερασακι στην τουρτα . Ειναι πολλα , παρα πολλα οσα με ταλαιπωρουνε . Και εγω απο το σπιτι εργαζομαι , συγγραφεας ειμαι , και η αληθεια ειναι οτι περναω παρα πολλες ωρες μονη , τα παιδια σχολειο εως αργα , ο αντρας μου δουλεια . Τον εναμιση τελευταιο χρονο απολαμβανω τη μοναξια μου σε σημειο να μην θελω καν να βγω εξω αρκετες φορες .

----------


## dchristof

Βίκυ καταλαβαίνω αλλά εγώ πιστεύω ότι ένας απ΄τους λόγους που έφτασα σ' αυτό το σημείο ήταν και η χρόνια απομόνωση. Ο άνθρωπος είναι κοινωνικό ον, δεν είναι φτιαγμένος για να είναι συνέχεια μόνος του. Χρειαζόμαστε την συναναστροφή με άλλους ανθρώπους και τελικά το να δουλεύεις απ' το σπίτι έχει πολλές παγίδες. Προσπάθησε να κυκλοφορείς, πάρε τα παιδιά και βγες, ρίξτο λίγο στο σορολόπ που έλεγε και η μαμάκα μου που τόσο μου λείπει. Χθες ταράχτηκα πάρα πολύ, μάλωσα και με τον άντρα μου και με τάραξαν οι αρρυθμίες, κι εγώ τσατίστηκα, πήρα ένα μαγνήσιο και βγήκαμε έξω. Μια χαρά είμουν το υπόλοιπο βράδυ :)

----------


## theiosloukas

> Καλέ μου Νίκο έχω διαβάσει την ιστορία σου και πίστεψε με αν αύριο βρω μια μαγική θεραπεία ο πρώτος άνθρωπος που θα τη μοιραστώ είσαι εσύ !! Πολύ λυπάμαι που ταλαιπωριέσαι ακόμα και καθημερινά. Εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν τις έχω συνέχεια αν και έχω συνέχεια το μυαλό μου σ' αυτές και ότι θα με πιάσουν. Δυστυχώς απο ένα σημείο και μετά μας γίνεται εμμονή. Δεν ξέρω αν έχεις ψαχτεί στα ξένα φόρουμ αλλά υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που έχουν καταφέρει να τις εξαφανίσουν ή έστω να τις μειώσουν πάρα πολύ με διάφορα συμπληρώματα. Εγώ προς το παρόν παίρνω βιταμίνη D3 και μαγνήσιο (αν και νομίζω ότι η δόση που παίρνω είναι πολύ χαμηλή) και σίγα σιγά έχω σκοπό να δοκιμάσω - αφού συμβουλευτώ και το γιατρό μου βέβαια επειδή θηλάζω - τα εξής: 
> - GABA (βοηθάει το πνευμονογαστρικό νεύρο το οποίο φαίνεται να έχει συσχέτιση με τις έκτακτες σε πάρα πολύ κόσμο)
> - l-carnitine 
> - d-ribose
> - ιχθυέλαια
> - CoQ10
> - taurine (μετριάζει την δραστηριότητα του συμπαθητικού νευρικού συστήματος) 
> - arginine 
> Επίσης διάβασα και δοκιμάζω να τρώω τουλάχιστον 2 μπανάνες τη μέρα για να παίρνω κάλιο, μια χούφτα καρύδια και κάπου διάβασα και για χυμό ρόδι. Επίσης θέλω να δοκιμάσω διαλογισμό και τη μέθοδο EFT για διαχείριση άγχους κλπ. Στην τελική το λιγότερο που θα καταφέρω θα είναι να σκάσω απο υγεία χαχαχα 
> Προσπαθώ επίσης να το διακωμωδίσω μιας που φτάσαμε ως εδώ. Σκέφτομαι και όλους τους φίλους μου με σοβαρά προβλήματα υγείας και κάνω γαργάρα τις έκτακτες: έχω φίλο με νεφρική ανεπάρκεια, φίλη ηπατοπαθή, φίλο με καρδιακή ανεπάρκεια, φίλη με όγκο στον εγκέφαλο κλπ. Προσεύχομαι κάθε βράδυ να είναι καλά αυτοί και ξεχνάω το δικό μου θέμα.. :)


 Ενταξει αλλα μηπω ς περνωντας ολα αυτα τα συμπληρωματα μαζι δημιουγηθει μεγαλυτερο θεμα απο οτι τελικα παει να επιλυθει... Μηπως εχεις υποψιν σου με ποια σειρα μπορει κανεις να δοκιμασει να παρει συμπληρωματα ή αν υπαρχει καποιο συμπληρωμα που να περιεχει πολλα απο αυτα που αναφερεις μαζι? Ευχαριστω

----------


## pewlepepe

Καλησπερα σε ολους, ειχα καιρο να ασχοληθω με τα ψυχοσωματικα αλλα υπαρχει κατι που με προβληματιζει καιρο τωρα κ ηθελα να ρωτησω και τους υπολοιπους εδω αν συμβαινει μονο σε μενα 'η κ σε σας.
Σχεδον καθε φορα μετα απο λιπαρο κυριως φαγητο, ανεξαρτητου ποσοτητας, παρατηρω υψηλους παλμους (105-115 ισως κ 120 καμμια φορα)
Συμβαινει μονο σε μενα ρε παιδια 'η κ σε σας? Μιλαω με την φιλη μου καρδιολογο κ μου λεει ειναι απολυτα φυσιολογικο καθως η καρδια στελνει αιμα εκει που χρειαζεται για να γινει η πεψη (στομαχι) αλλα 2 κ 3 ωρες μετα? μου φαινεται αφυσικο τελειως. Να πω οτι εχω κανει 150 υπερηχους αλλα τοσα καρδιογραφηματα, εχω βαλει χολτερ ρυθμου πιεσης κ ολα ηταν φυσιολογικα! Καουρες δεν εχω αλλα ουτε κ γοπ. Τι σκ@τ@ γινεται?

----------


## Natalia_sups

Τίποτα δεν γίνεται. Στο είπε και γιατρός. Εμένα το "φυσιολογικό" μου είναι 100 παλμοί :P 
Και αυτό με τη χώνεψη ισχυει. Ψυριζεις και σκαλιζεις χαζα τώρα λες και θες να βρεις κάνα πρόβλημα. Μία χαρά είσαι.

----------


## viki38

> Καλησπερα σε ολους, ειχα καιρο να ασχοληθω με τα ψυχοσωματικα αλλα υπαρχει κατι που με προβληματιζει καιρο τωρα κ ηθελα να ρωτησω και τους υπολοιπους εδω αν συμβαινει μονο σε μενα 'η κ σε σας.
> Σχεδον καθε φορα μετα απο λιπαρο κυριως φαγητο, ανεξαρτητου ποσοτητας, παρατηρω υψηλους παλμους (105-115 ισως κ 120 καμμια φορα)
> Συμβαινει μονο σε μενα ρε παιδια 'η κ σε σας? Μιλαω με την φιλη μου καρδιολογο κ μου λεει ειναι απολυτα φυσιολογικο καθως η καρδια στελνει αιμα εκει που χρειαζεται για να γινει η πεψη (στομαχι) αλλα 2 κ 3 ωρες μετα? μου φαινεται αφυσικο τελειως. Να πω οτι εχω κανει 150 υπερηχους αλλα τοσα καρδιογραφηματα, εχω βαλει χολτερ ρυθμου πιεσης κ ολα ηταν φυσιολογικα! Καουρες δεν εχω αλλα ουτε κ γοπ. Τι σκ@τ@ γινεται?


Το εχω περασει και εγω και με ταχυπαλμιες και με αρρυθμιες , διαθετω ολη τη γκαμα στην ιστορια του μυαλλου μου παραπονο κανενα δεν εχω . Παντως περα της πλακας προσπαθησε να χαλαρωσεις , φυσιολογικο ειναι αλλα ειμαι σιγουρη οτι σε πιανει επειδη εχεις εκει το μυαλλο και περιμενεις να χτυπησει πιο γρηγορα η καρδια σου , απαξ και το "ξεχασεις" θα σε ξεχασει και η ταχυπαλμια να εισαι σιγουρος .

----------


## pewlepepe

> Τίποτα δεν γίνεται. Στο είπε και γιατρός. Εμένα το "φυσιολογικό" μου είναι 100 παλμοί :P 
> Και αυτό με τη χώνεψη ισχυει. Ψυριζεις και σκαλιζεις χαζα τώρα λες και θες να βρεις κάνα πρόβλημα. Μία χαρά είσαι.


100 ειναι το φυσιολογικο σου???? Με τρομαζεις Ναταλια μου! Ξυπνας το πρωι κ με το καλημερα βαρας 100αρες??? Κατι λαθος μου λες....
Το ξερω οτι ειμαι μια χαρα, απλα με ενοχλει γιατι τους αισθανομαι τοσους παλμους κ με ενοχλει γιατι κρατανε τοοοοοοοσο πολυ (3-4 ωρες)




> Το εχω περασει και εγω και με ταχυπαλμιες και με αρρυθμιες , διαθετω ολη τη γκαμα στην ιστορια του μυαλλου μου παραπονο κανενα δεν εχω . Παντως περα της πλακας προσπαθησε να χαλαρωσεις , φυσιολογικο ειναι αλλα ειμαι σιγουρη οτι σε πιανει επειδη εχεις εκει το μυαλλο και περιμενεις να χτυπησει πιο γρηγορα η καρδια σου , απαξ και το "ξεχασεις" θα σε ξεχασει και η ταχυπαλμια να εισαι σιγουρος .


Το ξερω Βικυ μου. Πραγματι μολις το αφηνω στην ακρη με αφηνει κ αυτο (εν μερη) αλλα θελω με καποιο τροπο οταν με πιανουν να κανω κατι κ να φευγουν αμεσως!!! Τοσα πολλα ζηταω? Εσυ πως τα ξεπερασες? (γιατι καταλαβα οτι τα ξεπερασες μιας κ χρησιμοποιησες παρακειμενο χρονο)

----------


## Natalia_sups

Ε καλά κάθε οργανισμός είναι διαφορετικός, εμένα σε αυτό είναι χεσ'τα :P
Το πρωί που ξυπναω δεν ξέρω πόσο είναι γιατί δεν με απασχόλησε ποτε το θεμα αλλά αν τους μετρησω σε εντελως χαλαρή φάση μέσα στη μέρα τόσο είναι. Από μικρη έτσι είμαι. Αν κοιτάξω το στήθος μου καμία φορά εκεί που κάθομαι σε ηρεμία τους βλέπω τους παλμούς μου λολ. Καλά προφανώς αυτό δεν είναι νορμα για όλους αλλά το φέρνω ως παράδειγμα για να δουν οσοι έχουν αυτή τη φοβία και φρικαρουν με τους παλμούς ότι δεν είναι κάτι, τόσα χρόνια ζω δε πεθανα. Όταν υπάρχει πραγματικος λόγος ανησυχίας για τα καρδιολογικά οι παλμοί δεν είναι το μόνο σύμπτωμα. Και από μόνοι τους δεν είναι τίποτα γενικα. Πέρα ίσως από σημάδι ότι χρειαζόμαστε παραπάνω αερόβια άσκηση να φτιάξει το κυκλοφοριακό μας πιο καλα :P

----------


## pewlepepe

αγαπω τον τροπο που αντιμετωπιζεις το ολο θεμα! ειπες ομως κατι σημαντικο, οτι απο μικρη ετσι δουλευει το κοντερακι!
Για μενα που οταν σηκωνομαι εχω 55-60 κ οταν δουλευω στο γραφειο 60-70 μαξ, το 105-115-125 με τρομαζει. Λογικο δεν ειναι?

----------


## Natalia_sups

Λογικό είναι ναι...αλλά εξίσου λογικό δεν είναι να έχεις και μεταβολές των παλμών σου μέσα στη μέρα; Όταν τρέχεις ή κάνεις σεξ στους 60-70 παλμούς μένεις; Λολ...σίγουρα ανεβαίνουν, και είναι φυσιολογικό να παίζουν λιγο πάνω λίγο κάτω. 
Και αυτό που σου ειπε ο/η γιατρός σου με τη χώνεψη λογικό είναι...αν είχες άλλο πρόβλημα θα το εβρισκε...χωρια που παίζει και αυτό με το άγχος που είπε ή βικη. Αν έχεις ευαισθησια/φοβια με το θέμα και επικεντρώνεσαι στη σκέψη "ποσοι είναι οι παλμοί μου" ε αγχωνεσαι και φυσικά και ανεβαίνουν οι παλμοί με το άγχος, είναι γνωστό. Μόνος σου ψιλοφρικαρεις τον εαυτό σου. Δεν έχεις λόγο να φοβάσαι, μόνο τον φόβο σου έχεις να φοβάσαι. Που και πάλι. Και να ανέβουν οι παλμοί πολύ σε μία υγιή καρδιά επειδή φρικαρες ή ετρεξες πολύ δεν θα της κάνουν τίποτα. Άσε που ή νορμα σου που περιγράφεις είναι σαν του αστροναύτη, μη μασας, καλα είσαι...απλά προσπάθησε να μη το σκέφτεσαι και να ελέγχεις το άγχος σου.

----------


## dchristof

> Καλησπερα σε ολους, ειχα καιρο να ασχοληθω με τα ψυχοσωματικα αλλα υπαρχει κατι που με προβληματιζει καιρο τωρα κ ηθελα να ρωτησω και τους υπολοιπους εδω αν συμβαινει μονο σε μενα 'η κ σε σας.
> Σχεδον καθε φορα μετα απο λιπαρο κυριως φαγητο, ανεξαρτητου ποσοτητας, παρατηρω υψηλους παλμους (105-115 ισως κ 120 καμμια φορα)
> Συμβαινει μονο σε μενα ρε παιδια 'η κ σε σας? Μιλαω με την φιλη μου καρδιολογο κ μου λεει ειναι απολυτα φυσιολογικο καθως η καρδια στελνει αιμα εκει που χρειαζεται για να γινει η πεψη (στομαχι) αλλα 2 κ 3 ωρες μετα? μου φαινεται αφυσικο τελειως. Να πω οτι εχω κανει 150 υπερηχους αλλα τοσα καρδιογραφηματα, εχω βαλει χολτερ ρυθμου πιεσης κ ολα ηταν φυσιολογικα! Καουρες δεν εχω αλλα ουτε κ γοπ. Τι σκ@τ@ γινεται?


Έχω διαβάσει άπειρες μαρτυρίες ανθρώπων που έχουν αρρυθμίες ή ταχυπαλμίες μετά από βαρύ ή λιπαρό φαγητό. Εννοείται πως υπάρχει συσχέτιση με το στομάχι. Εδώ ο τελευταίος καρδιολόγος που πήγα μου είπε "σε καταλαβαίνω ότι φρικάρεις με τις έκτακτες συστολές γιατί εγώ μια φορά έπαθα μετά από ένα βαρύ γεύμα και 1-2 ποτηράκια κρασί παραπάνω και πήγα να ξαπλώσω και ξαφνικά έκανα 2-3 έκτακτες συστολές και νόμιζα ότι πεθαίνω και είμαι και καρδιολόγος που θα έπρεπε να είμαι πιο ψύχραιμος αφού γνωρίζω τι είναι". Οπότε φαντάσου για να φρίκαρε αυτός τι να πούμε εμείς χαχαχαχαχα !

----------


## dchristof

> Ενταξει αλλα μηπω ς περνωντας ολα αυτα τα συμπληρωματα μαζι δημιουγηθει μεγαλυτερο θεμα απο οτι τελικα παει να επιλυθει... Μηπως εχεις υποψιν σου με ποια σειρα μπορει κανεις να δοκιμασει να παρει συμπληρωματα ή αν υπαρχει καποιο συμπληρωμα που να περιεχει πολλα απο αυτα που αναφερεις μαζι? Ευχαριστω


theiosloukas δεν θα τα πάρω όλα μαζί βρε :) Είπα να δοκιμάζω και ως γνωστόν πολλά απ' αυτά είναι καλό να τα παίρνουμε ούτως η άλλως πχ τα ιχθυέλαια. Άλλα όπως το CoQ10 και το μαγνήσιο είναι φοβερά ευεργετικά για την καρδιά, δεν θα επεκταθώ σε λεπτομέρειες, με ένα google search θα βρεις πολύ πληροφορία. Κάποια άλλα όπως το GABA είναι πολύ εξειδικευμένα αλλά κι αυτά μπορείς να τα πάρεις πιστεύω. Από την έρευνα μου έχω καταλήξει στις εξής δοσολογίες βάση μαρτυριών ανθρώπων που τα έχουν δοκιμάσει μετά από συμβουλή γιατρού ή πειραματισμούς. Πχ για το μαγνήσιο έχω δει βίντεο Βρετανού καρδιολόγου που αναλύει τις δοσολογίες για κάθε είδος μαγνησίου και εξηγεί πως δεν μπορείς να πάθεις και τίποτα από υπερδοσολογία πέρα από διάρροια.. Θέλει να ψαχτείς για το κάθε συμπλήρωμα αν μπορείς να το πάρεις και να συμβουλεύτείς και το γιατρό σου. Κι εγώ δεν θα τα πάρω έτσι αλόγιστα. Βιταμίνη D3 παίρνω 5000 μονάδες τη μέρα αλλά έκανα εξέταση και είναι στα τάρταρα και παίρνω τόσο μεγάλη δόση με τη σύμφωνη γνώμη της γυναικολόγου μου. 
Σου γράφω εδώ τις δοσολογίες που έχω σημειωμένες αλλά εννοείται θα πρέπει να συμβουλευτείς ειδικό: 
taurine (10 - 20g)
arginine (4 - 6g)
μαγνήσιο (400 - 800mg)
CoQ10 (100 - 150g) καλή μάρκα είναι η Life Extension
l-carnitine (1000 - 2000 mg)
D-ribose (7 - 10g)
ιχθυέλαια (2 - 3g)

όπως καταλαβαίνεις το έχω τερματίσει με το ψάξιμο...

----------


## viki38

> 100 ειναι το φυσιολογικο σου???? Με τρομαζεις Ναταλια μου! Ξυπνας το πρωι κ με το καλημερα βαρας 100αρες??? Κατι λαθος μου λες....
> Το ξερω οτι ειμαι μια χαρα, απλα με ενοχλει γιατι τους αισθανομαι τοσους παλμους κ με ενοχλει γιατι κρατανε τοοοοοοοσο πολυ (3-4 ωρες)
> 
> 
> 
> Το ξερω Βικυ μου. Πραγματι μολις το αφηνω στην ακρη με αφηνει κ αυτο (εν μερη) αλλα θελω με καποιο τροπο οταν με πιανουν να κανω κατι κ να φευγουν αμεσως!!! Τοσα πολλα ζηταω? Εσυ πως τα ξεπερασες? (γιατι καταλαβα οτι τα ξεπερασες μιας κ χρησιμοποιησες παρακειμενο χρονο)


Κοιτα , απλα τις καταπια . Δηλαδη ναι οι αρρυθμιες με ενοχλουνε απιστευτα , με τρομαζουνε και παγωνω στην δυναμη τους . Οι ταχυπαλμιες περασαν ( οχι εντελως παντα ειμαι υποψηφια για να μου συμβουνε) με ψυχοθεραπεια αρκετα χρονια δεν νομιζω οτι φταιει το φαγητο απλως ισως σε εκεινη τη χρονικη στιγμη νοιωθεις πιο ευαλωτος στο συμπτωμα .

----------


## pewlepepe

> Λογικό είναι ναι...αλλά εξίσου λογικό δεν είναι να έχεις και μεταβολές των παλμών σου μέσα στη μέρα; Όταν τρέχεις ή κάνεις σεξ στους 60-70 παλμούς μένεις; Λολ...σίγουρα ανεβαίνουν, και είναι φυσιολογικό να παίζουν λιγο πάνω λίγο κάτω. 
> Και αυτό που σου ειπε ο/η γιατρός σου με τη χώνεψη λογικό είναι...αν είχες άλλο πρόβλημα θα το εβρισκε...χωρια που παίζει και αυτό με το άγχος που είπε ή βικη. Αν έχεις ευαισθησια/φοβια με το θέμα και επικεντρώνεσαι στη σκέψη "ποσοι είναι οι παλμοί μου" ε αγχωνεσαι και φυσικά και ανεβαίνουν οι παλμοί με το άγχος, είναι γνωστό. Μόνος σου ψιλοφρικαρεις τον εαυτό σου. Δεν έχεις λόγο να φοβάσαι, μόνο τον φόβο σου έχεις να φοβάσαι. Που και πάλι. Και να ανέβουν οι παλμοί πολύ σε μία υγιή καρδιά επειδή φρικαρες ή ετρεξες πολύ δεν θα της κάνουν τίποτα. Άσε που ή νορμα σου που περιγράφεις είναι σαν του αστροναύτη, μη μασας, καλα είσαι...απλά προσπάθησε να μη το σκέφτεσαι και να ελέγχεις το άγχος σου.



Βρε να υπαρχει μεταβλητοτητα, ισα ισα που ειναι δειγμα οτι καρδια ειναι υγιης. Αλλα εκει που ειμαι 65-70 πηγαινε κ εσυ βρε καρδουλα μου 80 με 90-95 αντε 100. Οχι 115+ Καταλαβαινεις τι εννοω ετσι?
Τεσπα, μαλλον θα ζησουμε ε??? :P

Αν δεν ανεβαζαμε σφυγμους θα υπηρχε θεμα.

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Βρε να υπαρχει μεταβλητοτητα, ισα ισα που ειναι δειγμα οτι καρδια ειναι υγιης. Αλλα εκει που ειμαι 65-70 πηγαινε κ εσυ βρε καρδουλα μου 80 με 90-95 αντε 100. Οχι 115+ Καταλαβαινεις τι εννοω ετσι?
> *Τεσπα, μαλλον θα ζησουμε ε??? :P
> 
> Αν δεν ανεβαζαμε σφυγμους θα υπηρχε θεμα.*


Α γεια σου! :) 
Ωραίο νικ παρεπιπτόντως. Θα ζήσεις μην ανησυχείς λολ. Απλά προσπάθησε να μη τους ακούς/μετρας τους παλμούς σου και θα δεις θα είσαι πιο καλά.

----------


## viki38

Καλημερα και απο μενα , λιγες μερες αργοτερα , οχι οχι δεν μπορω να πω οτι ειχα ακομα καποια εξαρση με το γνωστο απαισιο συμπτωμα καθως απο το μυαλλο περναει στο σωμα και το ταλαιπωρει αλυπητα . Ομως παραυτα η σκεψη εκει , ο φοβος γνωριμος παντα μεγαλος , παντα να σχιζει το μυαλλο , να απλωνεται σαν ενας τεραστιος τοιχος μπροστα μου . Ενα απλο χαζο συμπτωμα , που κανει τους γιατρους να αδιαφορουνε, με την εννοια οτι δεν ειναι ικανο να τους κινητοποιησει δεινοντας εστω μια μικρη αγωγη , και ομως ειναι ικανο το ατιμο να ξυπνησει καθε μικρο κυτταρο φοβου μεσα μου . Να καθορισει την καθημερινοτητα , τη ζωη μου ολοκληρη , τα σχεδια και τις επιθυμιες μου .

----------


## dchristof

> Καλημερα και απο μενα , λιγες μερες αργοτερα , οχι οχι δεν μπορω να πω οτι ειχα ακομα καποια εξαρση με το γνωστο απαισιο συμπτωμα καθως απο το μυαλλο περναει στο σωμα και το ταλαιπωρει αλυπητα . Ομως παραυτα η σκεψη εκει , ο φοβος γνωριμος παντα μεγαλος , παντα να σχιζει το μυαλλο , να απλωνεται σαν ενας τεραστιος τοιχος μπροστα μου . Ενα απλο χαζο συμπτωμα , που κανει τους γιατρους να αδιαφορουνε, με την εννοια οτι δεν ειναι ικανο να τους κινητοποιησει δεινοντας εστω μια μικρη αγωγη , και ομως ειναι ικανο το ατιμο να ξυπνησει καθε μικρο κυτταρο φοβου μεσα μου . Να καθορισει την καθημερινοτητα , τη ζωη μου ολοκληρη , τα σχεδια και τις επιθυμιες μου .


Άσε Βίκυ.. πόσο σε καταλαβαίνω.. εκεί που είμουνα καλά λίγο καιρό ξαφνικά προχθές έκανα περισσότερες από το συνηθισμένο και άρχισα πάλι να φρικάρω, το βράδυ επειδή είμουν μόνη μου με τα παιδιά το άγχος μου εκτινάχθηκε, έκανα και διάρροιες, οι έκτακτες εκεί, φώναξα τον αδερφό μου να έρθει από το σπίτι. Την επόμενη μέρα όλη μέρα χάλια, με έκτακτες, να μη μπορώ να φάω τίποτα και η παραμικρή δραστηριότητα να με εξαντλεί. Σήμερα μια απ' τα ίδια.. έχω κουραστεί και φοβάμαι πάλι ότι κάτι έχω.. είναι τη Δευτέρα να φύγουμε για διακοπές και το σκέφτομαι πως θα φύγω..

----------


## viki38

> Άσε Βίκυ.. πόσο σε καταλαβαίνω.. εκεί που είμουνα καλά λίγο καιρό ξαφνικά προχθές έκανα περισσότερες από το συνηθισμένο και άρχισα πάλι να φρικάρω, το βράδυ επειδή είμουν μόνη μου με τα παιδιά το άγχος μου εκτινάχθηκε, έκανα και διάρροιες, οι έκτακτες εκεί, φώναξα τον αδερφό μου να έρθει από το σπίτι. Την επόμενη μέρα όλη μέρα χάλια, με έκτακτες, να μη μπορώ να φάω τίποτα και η παραμικρή δραστηριότητα να με εξαντλεί. Σήμερα μια απ' τα ίδια.. έχω κουραστεί και φοβάμαι πάλι ότι κάτι έχω.. είναι τη Δευτέρα να φύγουμε για διακοπές και το σκέφτομαι πως θα φύγω..


ποσο σε νοιωθω κοπελα μου , ετσι ειναι οπως τα λες . Τουλαχιστον εχεις καποιον δικο σου να καλεσεις οταν δεν εισαι καλα , εγω ειμαι μονη ρε γμτ ( και οταν λειπει ο συντροφος για δουλεια και βραδυνα μου βρισκομαι μοναχη με τα 3 παιδια μας ) και αυτο ενω απο τη μια μου δεινει φοβερη ελευθερια στην ψυχη μου , με πληγωνει συνναμα . 
Παλια ειχα αρκετες και δεν με επιρεαζαν καν , τωρα ακομα και στη μια εχω παθει εναν απιστευτο πανικο

----------


## dchristof

Βίκυ μη νομίζεις ότι έχω κανέναν, έτυχε και πέτυχα τον αδερφό μου που δεν τον βρίσκω σχεδόν ποτέ γιατί δουλεύει άπειρες ώρες. Το ίδιο και η αδερφή μου. Οι γονείς μου έχουν πεθάνει καθώς και του άντρα μου οπότε είμαστε μόνοι μας. Ο άντρας μου δουλεύει 5 βράδυα την εβδομάδα και το ότι μένω μόνη μου ενώ παλιά μου άρεζε τώρα είναι ο εφιαλτής μου, βγαίνουν στην επιφάνεια όλες οι ανασφάλειες και οι φόβοι μου, νομίζω ότι κάτι θα μου συμβεί και σκέφτομαι τι θα κάνουν τα παιδιά που είναι και μικρά κλπ.

Να πω και κάτι άλλο που μου συμβαίνει και με φρικάρει: πριν λίγο μιλούσα με μια πελάτισσα στο τηλέφωνο και μου έρχεται μια έκτακτη η οποία με πόνεσε κιόλας. Αυτομάτως ένοιωσα το αίμα να ανεβαίνει στο κεφάλι μου και αποσυντονίστηκα τελείως. Σας έχει συμβεί να σας πονάει η έκτακτή? Και να ανεβαίνει το αίμα στο κεφάλι σας? Αφού κοιτάχτηκα στον καθρέφτη και τα μάγουλα μου ήταν κατακόκκινα. Αυτό είναι πίεση που ανεβαίνει? Το πρωί που μετρήθηκα είχα 11 και 7,5. Συνήθως έχω 10 και 6 αλλά μ' αυτή τη ζέστη το θεώρησα λογικό να έχω λίγο παραπάνω.

----------


## viki38

> Βίκυ μη νομίζεις ότι έχω κανέναν, έτυχε και πέτυχα τον αδερφό μου που δεν τον βρίσκω σχεδόν ποτέ γιατί δουλεύει άπειρες ώρες. Το ίδιο και η αδερφή μου. Οι γονείς μου έχουν πεθάνει καθώς και του άντρα μου οπότε είμαστε μόνοι μας. Ο άντρας μου δουλεύει 5 βράδυα την εβδομάδα και το ότι μένω μόνη μου ενώ παλιά μου άρεζε τώρα είναι ο εφιαλτής μου, βγαίνουν στην επιφάνεια όλες οι ανασφάλειες και οι φόβοι μου, νομίζω ότι κάτι θα μου συμβεί και σκέφτομαι τι θα κάνουν τα παιδιά που είναι και μικρά κλπ.
> 
> Να πω και κάτι άλλο που μου συμβαίνει και με φρικάρει: πριν λίγο μιλούσα με μια πελάτισσα στο τηλέφωνο και μου έρχεται μια έκτακτη η οποία με πόνεσε κιόλας. Αυτομάτως ένοιωσα το αίμα να ανεβαίνει στο κεφάλι μου και αποσυντονίστηκα τελείως. Σας έχει συμβεί να σας πονάει η έκτακτή? Και να ανεβαίνει το αίμα στο κεφάλι σας? Αφού κοιτάχτηκα στον καθρέφτη και τα μάγουλα μου ήταν κατακόκκινα. Αυτό είναι πίεση που ανεβαίνει? Το πρωί που μετρήθηκα είχα 11 και 7,5. Συνήθως έχω 10 και 6 αλλά μ' αυτή τη ζέστη το θεώρησα λογικό να έχω λίγο παραπάνω.


Ναι καταλαβα , αρα εισαι στα δυσκολα και εσυ κοριτσι μου . Ευτυχως τοσα βραδια δεν εργαζεται , απλα που και που καμια υπηρεσια ο αντρας μου . 
Ναι εχει συμβει τετοια εκτακτη σε σημειο να νοιωθω ζαλαδα . Ισως το επαθες επειδη κοινως φοβηθηκε και ανεβηκε το αιμα στο προσωπο σου , ακριβως οπως οταν κατι επικινδυνο μας απειλει .Το υποσυνειδητο μας δεν μπορει να καταλαβει αμα ο κινδυνος ειναι υπαρκτος ή μια απλη φοβια που ταραζει την ηρεμια μας . Μια χαρα πιεση εχεις . Εγω σε φασεις φοβου και αγχους ανεβαζω πιεση εως και 15-16 ενω η κανονικη μου ειναι 11,5 το πολυ . Τι τα θες , μια ζωη με πιεσομετρα , με χολντερ , με με με με , απο τα μικρατα μου , να μου λενε οτι ειμαι υγιης και να μην μπορω να το απολαυσω .

----------


## Nicos70

Να μαι παλι σαν το δαρμενο σκυλι, με την ουρα στα σκελια. Γραφω γιατι δεν εχω κανενα να μιλησω και να με καταλαβει! Υποφερω , παιδια υποφερω πολυ. Εκτακτες αρρυθμιες που ουτε κι εγω μπορω να περιγραψω πως νιωθω. Εχω απο το Πασχα να ηρεμισω. Ζορια στη ζωη ζορια και στο σωμα. Πηγα στην ιδιαιτερη πατριδα μου να δω τους δικους μου μετα απο ενα χρονο επεστρεψα χαλια αρρωστος απο το αεροδρομιο στα επειγοντα. Ο επι γιατρος εκει με ρωτησε αν θελω να καλεσει καρδιολογο εννοειταιτης λεω ερχεται καρδιογραφημα με φουλ εκτακτες οχι μια οχι δυο μονο εκτακτες οκ μου λεει υπερηχος μια χαρα μου λεει μου δινει ιντεραλ και μου εξηγει για το βραχυκυκλωμα που παθαινει η καρδια αλλα δεν ειναι κατι ( πλακα κανεις λεω απο μεσα μου κανε κατι να σταματησει!!!!!!) περασε η αληθεια λιγες μερες ηρεμιας για να επανελθει το μαρτυριο , καλοκαιρι . Τωρα γυρισα απο τη δουλεια σχεδον ερπωντας καθε αρρυθμια ενας πονος και οι ατιμες ειναι αμετρητες. Μονο να κοιμαμαι θελω τουλαχιστον στον υπνο ειμαι καλα. Καταρρεω δεν εχω ορεξη για τιποτα πια.

----------


## theiosloukas

Αχ βρε συνομηλικε Νικολα, αυτο το ''δεν ειναι τιποτα'' που μας λενε συνεχως την ιδια ωρα που εσυ δεν εισαι καν σε επαφη με το περιβαλλον απο τον φοβο σου.....ποσο καλα το ξερω! Το ''βραχυκυκλωμα'' αληθεια δεν σου ειπε ουτε αυτη πως προκαλειτε ,αν ειναι αποτελεσμα καποιας δυσλειτουργιας ή ενος απλα τυχαιου γεγονοτος που αυξησε στιγμιαια το στρες και αν αντιμετωπιζεται καπως ή αν μπορει να προληφθει ,γιατι εγω απαντηση δεν πηρα ποτε και φυσικα το ''δεν παθαινεις τιποτα'' δεν μπορει πλεον να με καλυψει αφου η ζωη μου δεν ειναι φυσιολογικη αλλα απλα μια φοβικη εναλλαγη πολυ δυσκολων ημερων.... Αν σε βοηθαει δεν εισαι ουτε μονος , ουτε ο μονος...σε κατανοω απολυτως!

----------


## Nicos70

> Αχ βρε συνομηλικε Νικολα, αυτο το ''δεν ειναι τιποτα'' που μας λενε συνεχως την ιδια ωρα που εσυ δεν εισαι καν σε επαφη με το περιβαλλον απο τον φοβο σου.....ποσο καλα το ξερω! Το ''βραχυκυκλωμα'' αληθεια δεν σου ειπε ουτε αυτη πως προκαλειτε ,αν ειναι αποτελεσμα καποιας δυσλειτουργιας ή ενος απλα τυχαιου γεγονοτος που αυξησε στιγμιαια το στρες και αν αντιμετωπιζεται καπως ή αν μπορει να προληφθει ,γιατι εγω απαντηση δεν πηρα ποτε και φυσικα το ''δεν παθαινεις τιποτα'' δεν μπορει πλεον να με καλυψει αφου η ζωη μου δεν ειναι φυσιολογικη αλλα απλα μια φοβικη εναλλαγη πολυ δυσκολων ημερων.... Αν σε βοηθαει δεν εισαι ουτε μονος , ουτε ο μονος...σε κατανοω απολυτως!


Οπως το είπες , κοιτάζω πίσω μου και συνηδητοποιώ οτι δεν έχω ζήσει τίποτα μετα τα 19 μου . Τιποτα που να μην το έχω κάνει χωρίς να υπάρχει στο πίσω μέρος του μυαλού μου ο φόβος μήπως πάθω κάτι. δεν εχω ζήσει τη ζωή μου όπως θέλω. εχω μια μάσκα με χαμόγελο για τους άλλους και ενα σκοτάδι μέσα μου.

----------


## manos32

> Οπως το είπες , κοιτάζω πίσω μου και συνηδητοποιώ οτι δεν έχω ζήσει τίποτα μετα τα 19 μου . Τιποτα που να μην το έχω κάνει χωρίς να υπάρχει στο πίσω μέρος του μυαλού μου ο φόβος μήπως πάθω κάτι. δεν εχω ζήσει τη ζωή μου όπως θέλω. εχω μια μάσκα με χαμόγελο για τους άλλους και ενα σκοτάδι μέσα μου.


Εμένα παιδιά παρόλο που οι έκτακτες είναι σε σχετικά καλή περίοδο,δηλαδή έχω πολλές αλλά όχι συνέχεια όπως είχα πρωι μεσημέρι απογευμα και μερικές βράδυ,είναι σχετικά καλή περίοδο μου δημιουργήθηκε ένας τεράστιος φοβος ότι κάτι θα πάθω μιας και έκλεισα τα 34 και κινδυνεύω να πεθάνω..
Αυτά προκαλούν οι κωλοενοχλήσεις καρδιάς δυστυχώς..αποφευγω και τα ταξίδια και στις διακοπές ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ σκεφτομουν μην πάθω ανακοπή στη θάλασσα στην παραλία,στις ερημιές ,έκανα τη ζωή της κοπέλας μου μαρτύριο κανονικά..
Αν είναι να ερθει ας έρθει είναι κατάντια αυτό και καραγκιοζιλικι να φοβάμαι να εχω ζωή..

----------


## manos32

Ξέχασα να πώ είχα πάρει μαζί μου ζαναξ ,ιντεράλ, ασπιρίνες ,έλεος λες και είμαι κανας 70αρης με μπαλονάκια..
Είναι γελοίο πραγματικά,θέλω ν απελευθερωθώ απ αυτο το κολλημα, προχθές γυρναγα απο πεντέλη με τ αυτοκινητο βράδυ και μολις εκλεισε το κινητό απο μπαταρία αρχισα να σκέφτομαι καραγκιοζιλίκια μην πάθω κάτι και δεν μπορώ να καλέσω ασθενοφόρο,καναν γνωστό,καθε ποτε περνάει αμάξι..
ΡΕ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΖΩΗ ΑΥΤΗ είναι στην κυριολεξία βάσανο..

----------


## manos32

Ξεφτιλικια πραγματικά με μένα εχω νευριάσει πάρα πολύ,τι μαλακίες είν αυτές...Μονο κανα απινιδωτη δεν εχω πάρει φορητό...Θα το γ@μ...σω ομως δε θα το βάλω κάτω ζουνε όλοι και γω κάθομαι και σπαταλάω τη ζωή μου λες και είμαι ετοιμοθανατος στην κυριολεξία..Κάτι πρεπει να κάνουμε όλοι..Ειναι τρομερά άδικο αυτο που κάνουμε στον εαυτό μας...Μια ερώτηση που μου είχε κάνει ενας γιατρος παθολόγος ο οποίος ειναι φίλος και μου ειχε προτείνει ψυχοθεραπεία με φαρμακα..
Δωσε απάντηση στον εαυτό σου ειλικρινά- Σ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΖΕΙΣ??
Ειχε τόσο δικιο...

----------


## theiosloukas

> Οπως το είπες , κοιτάζω πίσω μου και συνηδητοποιώ οτι δεν έχω ζήσει τίποτα μετα τα 19 μου . Τιποτα που να μην το έχω κάνει χωρίς να υπάρχει στο πίσω μέρος του μυαλού μου ο φόβος μήπως πάθω κάτι. δεν εχω ζήσει τη ζωή μου όπως θέλω. εχω μια μάσκα με χαμόγελο για τους άλλους και ενα σκοτάδι μέσα μου.


Τις ωρες του απολυτου σκοτους οπως λες συλλογιζομαι οτι εχασα τα νιατα μου,την καλυτερη μου ηλικια,εζησα μια ζωη με μασκα αντοχης, εζησα σαν καποιος αλλος και μονο εγω γνωριζα την πραγματικη μου υποσταση, ο Θεος ομως με αξιωσε και εκανα οικογενεια και επισης με αξιωσε με υπομονη σε καθε συντριβη μου,με εκεινο του κουραγιο που σε κανει να σηκωνεσαι σε καθε σου πτωση.... Δεν προσδοκω να γινω κατι αλλο απο αυτο που ειμαι πια αφου οτι εχω ειναι επικτητο και ο χαρακτηρας μου παγιωμενος, ολοι οσοι γνωριζουν ξερουν οτι ειναι ουτοπικο να περιμενεις απαλλαγη απο αυτη την κατασταση ,αλλωστε ολοι μας μιλουν για αναγκη κατανοησης καθε συμβαντος και ορθολογισμου του πραγματικου κινδυνου...Λενε οτι δεν πρεπει να φοβομαστε οταν κι εκεινοι εχουν τους δικους τους φοβους , αλλα δεν βαριεσαι... Τα λεω ολα αυτα για να τονισω τελικα οτι στις δυσκολες στιγμες πρεπει να θυμομαστε οτι επιβιωσαμε απο τους φοβους περισσοτερης απο της μισης μας ζωης, οτι καπου διπλα μας κι αλλοι υποφερουν οσο κι εμεις και ισως πιο πολυ κι οτι στο τελος τελος ισχυει σε απολυτο βαθμο κατι που ειχα διαβασει και το επαναλαμβανω αυτουσιο μηπως χρησιμοποιηθει εστω απο εναν σαν μηχανισμος αυτοβοηθειας...
 '' Λενε οτι οσοι υποφερουν απο αυτες (-εννοει τις εκτακτες συστολες-) στην ουσια φοβουνται τον θανατο και μονο...Κι ομως οσους γνωρισα ορκιζομαι οτι ειναι οι πιο γενναιοι της γης! Κανεις δειλος δεν θα μπορουσε να χαμογελα την στιγμη που νομιζει (εστω ψευδως) οτι ειναι η τελευταια του στην ζωη αυτη! Εκεινοι το μπορουν καθημερινα!!! ''

----------


## Nicos70

Πολυ ομορφο αυτο... Που το βρηκες;

----------


## theiosloukas

> Πολυ ομορφο αυτο... Που το βρηκες;


Aν θελεις μπορω να βρω τον τιτλο του βιβλιου,η ουσια και η αληθεια ομως παραμενει ιδια....και σε αυτην την αληθεια υποκλινομαι καθημερινα!

----------


## viviann

Καλημέρα στην πιο μάχιμη ομάδα!!! Κι εγώ που λέτε τυραννιέμαι απο έκτακτεεεεες...Στα 23 που πρωτοεμφανίστηκαν...who cares για το τι συμβαίνει...έχεις την τρέλα των νιάτων και κάθε πρόβλημα το μετατρέπεις σε προτέρημα!!! Που λέτε....ελαττώνοντας τσιγάρο και καφέδες οι έκτακτες μείωσαν και την παρουσία τους και την ένταση τους...όπως τις νιώθω τώρα μη σας πω οτι ούτε που τις δίνω και σημασία, ενα που δεν τις λέω ¨καλώς τα κορίτσια!!" :-) Βέβαια για κακή μου τύχει...βρέθηκα οριζοντιομένη με κήλες στη μέση και να τις παλεύω με αγωγή...για το ρεζουμέ της υπόθεσης βρέθηκα με 3 norgesic & ένα arcoxia καθημερινώς...και τσουπ κάνανε πιο δυναμική εμφάνιση τα κορίτσιαααα...καλά για συχνότητα μιλάμε 1 την ημέρα αλλά μπορεί και διδυμία...αν δεν κουνηθώ ή βήξω...χθες σαν να μην έφτανε αυτό...προσπαθούσα να αφουγκραστώ την καρδία μου και κάθε που έπαιρνα ανάσα δεν ένιωθα χτύπο και δώστου φρίκη εγώ...εκεί που έβλεπα και τηλεόραση με τον άντρα μου αρχίζει μια ψιλοκρισούλαααα...σαν να παίρνω βαθιές ανάσες και να μη μου φτάνει το οξυγόνο, σαν να νιώθω οτι πάω να κάνω έκτακτες...φούσκωνα-ξεφούσκωνα...πάω ρίχνω νερό στα μούτρα μου και πήγα μια χαρά και έπεσα για ύπνοοο...σας έχει τύχει να νιώθετε οτι σας παίρνει ο ύπνος και να τινάζεστε νομίζοντας οτι αυτό που νιώθετε το χαλάρωμα και το χάσιμο του ύπνου μπορεί να αποβεί μοιραίο?? εγω ΝΑΙ!! :-)

----------


## theiosloukas

Περα απο θεωριες,υποδειξεις,γνωμες ειδικων και μη , οταν η κατασταση ειναι πια πολυ σοβαρη και οι αρρυθμιες ατελειωτες το μονο ερωτημα ειναι (και πρεπει να ειναι) ποσο μπορει να αντεξει κανεις...ποση αντοχη χωρις βοηθεια και ελπιδα αραγε? τα ερωτηματα ειναι προσωπικα και απευθυνονται στον εαυτο μου αλλα ισως και σε οσους βιωσαν στο παρελθον ή βιωνουν τωρα το βασανο ,η ουσια αλλωστε μενει η ιδια! Το μαρτυριο συνεχιζεται αδιακοπα,αλυπητα και χωρις ελπιδα...

----------


## Nicos70

Από φιλοσοφικά ερωτήματα αλλο τιποτα. ειδικα αυτό το πόσο θ αντέξω περνάει απο το μυαλό μου καθημερινά. Μίλησα τις προάλλες με το γιατρό μου ο οποίος έχει βαρεθεί να μου κάνει εξετάσεις. Αυτό που μου είπε είναι οτι δεν μπορώ να σου δώσω χάπια αντιαρρυθμικά γιατί μπορεί να σου κάνουν ζημιά . μονο concor 5 πρωι και 5 απόγευμα. Οπότε εγω με το πολύ μυαλό αποφάσισα να μην το πάρω τις προηγούμενες μέρες. αποτέλεσμα οι παλμοί μου ειναι σε μόνιμη βάση 130 οταν είναι όρθιος και πεφτουν στους 90 σε ηρεμία..... τι γινεται ρε παιδιά ..... δεν μπορώ πλέον χωρίς τα κωλοχαπια?

----------


## theiosloukas

κι εμενα δεν μου δινει κανενα χαπι,κι επειδη εχω και χαμηλους σφυγμους ουτε concor και inderal με τον φοβο οτι θα τους ριξει κατω απο τους 50/λεπτο και ισως γινει επικινδυνο. Εγω ομως νιωθω μια μονιμη αρρυθμια με λιγα λεπτα διακοπης και παλι απο την αρχη...αρα ιδου ξανα τα φιλοσοφικα ερωτηματα....

----------


## Nicos70

παιδιά νιώθει κανένασ σας μαζι με τις αρρυθμίες ενα γαργαλημα στο στηθος που προκαλεί ενα ξερό βήχα?

----------


## mnimonio is back

> παιδιά νιώθει κανένασ σας μαζι με τις αρρυθμίες ενα γαργαλημα στο στηθος που προκαλεί ενα ξερό βήχα?


Kαι εμενα με ξαναπιασαν 2 μερες τωρα , θα το εχει η εποχη φαινεται :P

Eμενα απλα μου βγαινει αυτοματος βηχας για να μου σταματησει το τακα τουκα , γαργαλητο οχι.

----------


## Nicos70

πρεπει γιατι ειμαι ρακος σημερα προσπαθω να μην παω επειγοντα παλι....

----------


## mnimonio is back

Ειναι ακινδυνες οι εκτακτες , εχεις παθει τιποτα τοσα χρονια? Οχι. 
Εγω ας πουμε σημερα ειχα εκτακτες και εκανα και γυμναστικη , μην τους δινεις τοση αξια . Δεν σε κουρασε ολος αυτος ο φοβος και το ψαξιμο?

----------


## Nicos70

Με κουρασε να ζω σαν καρδιοπαθης,αλλα οσο μεγαλώνω τοσο χειρώτερα γινονται τα πραγματα

----------


## mnimonio is back

Εγω πραγματικα προτιμω να πεθανω σημερα , τωρα! Παρα να ζω μια ζωη μεσα στον φοβο και το στρες , ζεις μια ζωη μες στον αρνητισμο και τον φοβο του θανατου και φτανεις στο σημειο να μην χαιρεσαι την ζωη σου , να μην χαιρεσαι τιποτα!
Δεν στα λεω εκ του ασφαλους εχω περασει και εγω παρα πολλα αλλα πραγματικα κουραστηκα , το ειδα αλλιωτικα το πραμα .
Ξερω τι κολαση περνας αλλα δωσε στον εαυτο σου την ευκαιρια να βγει απο εκει . Δεν ειναι ευκολο αλλα δεν ειναι ανεφικτο . Σκεψου οτι φευγει η ζωη σου , το 24ωρο σου , σκεπτομενος το πως θα χτυπησει η καρδια σου . Απεγκλωβισου απο αυτη την σκεψη γιατι ολα απο εκει δημιουργουνται , απο το μυαλο .

----------


## mitsimik

Καλησπέρα και από μένα. Είμαι νέα στο Forum και εγώ βιώνω τα ίδια με εσάς από το Πάσχα και εδώ. Εγώ φυσικά από τα 14 μου χρόνια είχα υπερκοιλιακές ταχυπαλμίες και πρiν 4 χρόνια έκανα Ablation όλα καλά με την επέμβαση μέχρι στιγμής, κορυφή ο γιατρός αρρυθμιολόγος δεν υπάρχει.... αλλά τώρα κατά πάσα πιθανότητα είναι ορμονικό και μάλλον έχει σχέση και με τη διαφραγματοκήλη, γενικα με το γαστρεντερικό , έβαλα holter 4500 έκτακτες την ημέρα επι 6 ημέρες συνεχόμενες...Ο γιατρός μου μου λέει να μην το ψάχνω και να χαμηλώσω λίγο το ρελαντί γιατί όσο το σκέφτομαι τόσο πιο πολλές έκτακτες κάνω. Μία κουβέντα είναι αφού με το που έρχονται αλλάζει τελείως η ψυχολογία μου.Γενικά είμαι και εγώ αγχώδη άτομο αλλά μέσα απο σας παίρνω πολλή δύναμη και μπορώ να συνεχίζω την καθημερινότητά μου σαν να μη συμβαίνει τίποτα, γιατί σκέπτομαι πόσος κόσμος υποφέρει από βαριές και ανίατες ασθένειες και όμως το παλεύει και εμείς που στην ουσία δεν έχουμε κάτι επικίνδυνο δεν μπορούμε να το πολεμήσουμε? Τι διάολο θα μας βάλουνε κάτω αυτές? ε όχι δεν μπορεί να είναι πιο δυνατές από εμάς, δεν συμφωνείται? :D

----------


## viviann

Καλημέρα mitsimik!! Καλά κάνεις και δεν αγχώνεσαι με τις έκτακτες γτ όλοι κάνουμε!!! Αν δεν είχε θέμα με το γαστρεντερολογικό κυρίως,που πολύ σωστά τόνισες κι εσύ, θα ΄μασταν πολύς κόσμος στα θυμαράκια. Δεν μπορώ να πω οτι κ έμενα όταν μου επανέρχονται με αφήνουν και αδιάφορη αλλά πέρασαν χρόνια απο τν 1η εμφάνισή τους...κουράστηκα να τις φοβάμαι!!! Γενικά, είμαι σκυλί μαύρο,δε το βάζω εύκολα κάτω...νόμιζω οτι χειρότερα με φοβίζουν οι αραιές κρίσεις πανικού ( έχω κάνει 3-4 στη μέχρι τώρα ζωή μου). Επίσης, πιο πολύ με αγχώνει σε εγκυμοσύνη πως θα είμαι με τις έκτακτες γιατί γενικά το στομάχι και το έντερο μου έχουν τα συμπτώματα όπως φουσκώματα, δυσανεξίες, ευερέθιστο έντερο και καταλαβαίνω πλέον οτι οι έκτακτες είναι δικό τους αποτέλεσμα, το νιώθω! Σκοπεύω βέβαια, αν είναι και θέλημα Θεού φυσικά, να μείνω ακόμα για πολλά χρόνια στον τούτο "μάταιο" κόσμο!!! :D

----------


## Nicos70

Αυτο με το γαστρεντερικο δεν μπορω να το καταλλαβω . Διαφραγματοκηλη δεν εχω εκανα γαστροσκοπηση , πηγα για την εξεταση και ειλικρινα ηλπιζα οτι κατι θα εβρισκα για να το φιαξω και να μου περασουν οι κωλοαρρυθμιες. Προχθες ξυπνησα με πονο στο στηθος μουσκεμα απο τον υδρωτα. Τα παιξα επειγοντα σφαιρα . Καρδιογραφημα που δεν εδειξε τιποτα , ελα ομως που επειδη ηταν ξημερωματα νιωθω οτι δεν μου εδωσαν την απαραιτητη σημασια και νομιζω οτι κατι τους ξεφυγε;;;

----------


## mitsimik

Φίλε Νίκο και εγώ έχω στο πρόγραμμα να πάω να κάνω γαστροσκόπηση και έχω μια ελπίδα να είναι από κεί μπάς και γλυτώσω αλλά τώρα με απέλπισες λίγο. Τώρα που γράφω έχω ριπές απο ΕΚΣ κάθε ένας χτύπος και ένας άρρυθμος. Αφού μέτρησα στό λεπτό 20 άρρυθμους χτύπους. Όσο και να προσπαθώ να μείνω ήρεμη χτυπάει μπιέλα το νευρικό μου σύστημα. Απο την Δευτέρα είμαι έτσι πόσο χαλαρά και καλαμπουράτα να το πάρω? Εν τω μεταξύ έχω και πάρα πολύ αέρα και συνεχώς έχω ρεψίματα, από τις πολλές τις αρρυθμίες με έχει πονέσει το στομάχι μου. Απογοητεύομαι , το μυαλό μου είναι συνεχώς εκεί αφού δεν με αφήνουν ούτε λεπτό να ξεκουραστώ. Τι xanax και τι inderal σκατούλες, τίποτα δεν μου κάνουν. Φίλε μου Νίκο αν και μόλις, έχω κάνει μια ανασκόπηση στο forum είσαι παλιός και εγω καινούργια τι να σου λέω και γω. Πιστεύω ότι θα έχεις πάει σε πολλούς γιατρούς και θα έχεις ψαχτεί και εσύ όπως οι υπόλοιποι. Τώρα αυτό με τον πόνο στο στήθος η αλήθεια είναι ότι θα μπορούσε να είναι και ανησυχητικό αλλά και ψυχολογικό γιατι όπως ξέρεις και ξέρω όσο παθαίνουμε εμμονή με κάτι τόσο πιο πολλή μας ενοχλεί και μας πιάνει και πανικός. Εχεις κάνει για θυροειδή, holter έβαλες? Κάνεις πολλές αρρυθμίες? Εχεις πάει σε αριθμιολόγο? Εγώ θα πάω σ΄αυτόν που μου έκανε το Ablation και ότι μου πει θά πράξω.Σου εύχομαι καλή δύναμη.

----------


## Nicos70

Εννοειται οτι εχω κάνει απ όλα οχι σε αρρυθμιολόγο δεν εχω πάει . απλά να σου πω οτι απο τα 20 εχω πάει σε 10 διαφορετικούς καρδιολογους κανω τσεκ απ καθε χρονο με τεστ κοπώσεως κλπ. χολτερ τη μια που έβαλα ειχα καμια 100σταρια εκτακτες και τη δευτερη ειχα 700 κατι με διαφορα 3 χρονια το ενα απο το άλλο. φετος ας πουμε εχω κάνει τεστ κοπώσεως το γενάρη Doppler τον μαιο και ενδιάμεσα 3-4 καρδιογραφήματα. Μια χαρα δηλαδη... και το ασχημο είναι οτι νιώθω όλο και πιο ασχημα.

----------


## manos32

> Εννοειται οτι εχω κάνει απ όλα οχι σε αρρυθμιολόγο δεν εχω πάει . απλά να σου πω οτι απο τα 20 εχω πάει σε 10 διαφορετικούς καρδιολογους κανω τσεκ απ καθε χρονο με τεστ κοπώσεως κλπ. χολτερ τη μια που έβαλα ειχα καμια 100σταρια εκτακτες και τη δευτερη ειχα 700 κατι με διαφορα 3 χρονια το ενα απο το άλλο. φετος ας πουμε εχω κάνει τεστ κοπώσεως το γενάρη Doppler τον μαιο και ενδιάμεσα 3-4 καρδιογραφήματα. Μια χαρα δηλαδη... και το ασχημο είναι οτι νιώθω όλο και πιο ασχημα.


Σήμερα απ το πρωί είχες καμμία έκτακτη?? Γενικά πως είσαι?

----------


## Nicos70

Εννοειται... Καθε μερα εχω απλα εχει μερες με λιγες και με πολλες. Σημερα ειναι μια μεσαια κατασταση

----------


## pewlepepe

Πρεπει να εχω καψει πολλα εγκεφαλικα κυτταρα. Ασχολιομουν πριν κατι φεγγαρια με τις ταχυκαρδιες κ πριν λιγο που ειδα 47 παλμους εχασα τη μπαλα. Οτι ναναι δηλαδη, αντε βγαλε ακρη! Μαλλον πρεπει να βοηθησε το τρεξιματακι που ξεκινησα εδω κ λιγους μηνες (5χλμ / 4 φορες τη βδομαδα)

----------


## Nicos70

Σημαινει οτι σου εκανε καλο το περπςτημα

----------


## pewlepepe

Τι να πω ρε συ Nicos70. Εχω φοβηθει με την ολη κατασταση.

----------


## Nicos70

πλακα κανεις... μια ζωη τραβαω αυτο το ζόρι, οποιος βρήκε τρόπο να τα αγνωει να μου πει και μένα

----------


## imagine

Η γυμναστική είναι μεγάλη βοήθεια στο άγχος. Και μένα οι παλμοί μειώθηκαν στους 60-65 και έκτακτες δεν έχω πια παρά ελάχιστες. Επίσης με βοήθησε να κοιμάμαι πολύ καλύτερα και στην ουσία έκοψα τα αγχολυτικά. Γυμνάζομαι 5 φορές/εβδομάδα 1 ώρα τη φορά, περίπου.

----------


## akis1

βλέπω πολύ που έχουνε άγχος έχουνε αρρυθμίες και νομίζουνε ότι πάθανε πρόβλημα στην καρδια... ειλικρινά ρε παιδιά σοβαρευτείτε... αν έχει κάτι η καρδια σας θα το καταλάβετε... είναι πολύ διαφορετικό από τα ψυχοσωματικά...! τότε θα τρέξετε πραγματικά μονη σας στο νοσοκομείο.. 

αυτό που θέλω να πω όσο και εκνευριστικό και αν ακούγεται είναι ότι όλοι είμαστε καλά...! αλλα μέσα μας έχουνε όλη την αρνητικότητα.. πάντα πιστεύουμε ότι ποτε δεν θα γίνουμε καλά.. πάντα κάτι θα έχουμε...! αλλα να ξέρετε πως η δύναμης τις σκέψης είναι πολύ δυνατή...! όταν βάλεις στόχο να ξεπεράσεις τα προβλήματα σου θα τα καταφέρεις..!

πρέπει όλοι να δείχνουμε δυνατή... σκεφτείτε πως υπάρχουνε άτομα που έχουνε πιο σοβαρά θέματα και τους βλέπεις και πατάνε στα πόδια τους...!

μην το βάζετε κάτω ποτε...!!!! :)

----------


## theiosloukas

Αυτη η επαναλαμβανομενη διαδικασια που καθε φορα που ελπιζεις σε καλυτερες ημερες , γινεται βροντερη επιστροφη εκτακτων συστολων και καθε ειδους αρρυθμιων στην πιο ακραια τους μορφη ειναι πραγματικα ικανη να σε τρελανει.... Μονο η πιστη και η προσευχη σε κατι ανωτερο μπορει να μας σωσει,τιποτα αλλο...

----------


## ελπινικη

σας παρακαλώ αντιμετωπίζω το ίδιο πρόβλημα εδώ και δύο χρόνια μέ τίς αρρυθμίες, μήπως μπορείτε να μου πείτε τον ομοιοπαθητικό που σας έδωσε το συγκεκριμένο χάπι? γιατι ο δικός μου δεν το γνωρίζει.σας παρακαλώ πολύ βοηθήστε με είμαι απελπισμένη.. Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!!

----------


## ελπινικη

Προς τον TomiP
Σας παρακαλώ πολύ μήπως μπορείτε νά μού πείτε τον ομοιοπαθητικό που σας έδωσε το oxalic, γιατί υποφέρω από τις αρρυθμίες εδώ και δύο χρόνια.
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## Vicky24

Με λένε Βικη,ειμαι 36 ετών και ζω στη Θεσσαλονίκη.Εκτακτες έχω από τα 18 μου περίπου αλλά ήταν πολύ αραιές.Τα τελευταία πέντε χρόνια όμως τις έχω πολύ συχνά και η ψυχολογία μου είναι χάλια.Φοβαμαι πολύ ότι θα με πιάσουν ο,πουδηποτε και δεν πηγαίνω πχ διακοπές σε μέρη μακρινά χωρίς νοσοκομεία ούτε μπαίνω σε αεροπλάνο η πλοίο γιατί σκέφτομαι ότι αν με πιάσουν εκεί θα φρικαρω.Κοινως η ποιότητα της ζωής μου έχει πέσει απίστευτα! Έχω πάει σε πολλούς γιατρούς και πρόσφατα πήγα και σε ειδικό αρρυθμιολογο.Ολοι μου λένε πως είναι ακίνδυνες και μου δίνουν inderal για τις μέρες που έχω πολλές.Ο φόβος μου όμως όταν μου συμβαίνει είναι τεράστιος,το γράφω και κλαίω.Εχω 2 μικρά παιδιά και δεν με παίρνει να είμαι ένα φοβισμένο ταλαιπωρο πλάσμα! Θέλω να νιώσω δυνατή και ελεύθερη,θελω να τελειώσει αυτό το μαρτύριο αλλά δεν ξέρω πώς!Είναι μέρες που δεν έχω ούτε μία και άλλες σαν τη σημερινή που έχω πολλές συνέχεια και γίνομαι κομμάτια! Εσάς σας συμβαίνει ποτέ αυτό,να έχετε δηλαδή όλη μέρα? Επίσης να αναφέρω ότι έχω μικρού βαθμού πρόπτωση μιτροειδους βαλβίδας και ίσως αυτό να παίζει καθοριστικό ρόλο! Τι να κάνω? Διάβασα εδώ ότι μπορεί να βοηθούν και τα αντικαταθλιπτικά,δεν είμαι αρνητική σε τίποτα που να μπορεί να με σώσει.Κανεις δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει αυτή την κόλαση αν δεν το έχει περάσει ο ίδιος! Μας αξίζει μία φυσιολογική ζωή με χαρά και ξεγνοιασιά!! Δεν θέλω πια να φοβάμαι!!!

----------


## nick190813

> Με λένε Βικη,ειμαι 36 ετών και ζω στη Θεσσαλονίκη.Εκτακτες έχω από τα 18 μου περίπου αλλά ήταν πολύ αραιές.Τα τελευταία πέντε χρόνια όμως τις έχω πολύ συχνά και η ψυχολογία μου είναι χάλια.Φοβαμαι πολύ ότι θα με πιάσουν ο,πουδηποτε και δεν πηγαίνω πχ διακοπές σε μέρη μακρινά χωρίς νοσοκομεία ούτε μπαίνω σε αεροπλάνο η πλοίο γιατί σκέφτομαι ότι αν με πιάσουν εκεί θα φρικαρω.Κοινως η ποιότητα της ζωής μου έχει πέσει απίστευτα! Έχω πάει σε πολλούς γιατρούς και πρόσφατα πήγα και σε ειδικό αρρυθμιολογο.Ολοι μου λένε πως είναι ακίνδυνες και μου δίνουν inderal για τις μέρες που έχω πολλές.Ο φόβος μου όμως όταν μου συμβαίνει είναι τεράστιος,το γράφω και κλαίω.Εχω 2 μικρά παιδιά και δεν με παίρνει να είμαι ένα φοβισμένο ταλαιπωρο πλάσμα! Θέλω να νιώσω δυνατή και ελεύθερη,θελω να τελειώσει αυτό το μαρτύριο αλλά δεν ξέρω πώς!Είναι μέρες που δεν έχω ούτε μία και άλλες σαν τη σημερινή που έχω πολλές συνέχεια και γίνομαι κομμάτια! Εσάς σας συμβαίνει ποτέ αυτό,να έχετε δηλαδή όλη μέρα? Επίσης να αναφέρω ότι έχω μικρού βαθμού πρόπτωση μιτροειδους βαλβίδας και ίσως αυτό να παίζει καθοριστικό ρόλο! Τι να κάνω? Διάβασα εδώ ότι μπορεί να βοηθούν και τα αντικαταθλιπτικά,δεν είμαι αρνητική σε τίποτα που να μπορεί να με σώσει.Κανεις δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει αυτή την κόλαση αν δεν το έχει περάσει ο ίδιος! Μας αξίζει μία φυσιολογική ζωή με χαρά και ξεγνοιασιά!! Δεν θέλω πια να φοβάμαι!!!������


καλωςηρθες βικακι :) 

εγω ανα περιοδους παλια ειχα μερικες εκτακτες αλλα ποτε δεν εδωσα σημασια ,μεχρι που μου φυγαν τελειως...
εχω ακουσει και θεωρω οτι ειναι ακινδυνες....
νομιζω οτι ο φοβος τις επιδεινωνει ....
κατα αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι εχει λογικη ο φοβος σου,εφοσον εχεις παει και σε τοσους γιατρους

ισως βρεις μερικες χρησιμες απαντησεις διαβαζοντας ολο αυτο το θεμα η αλλο παραπλησιο στο φορουμ....
επισης για να δουνε και να σου απαντησουνε περισσοτερα μελη θα σου προτεινα καλυτερα αυριο να ανοιξεις δικο σου θεμα ..

αυτα απο εμενα stay calm :)

----------


## Vicky24

Σ'ευχαριστω πάρα πολύ! Δεν ξέρω πώς λειτουργεί το όλο πράγμα εδώ μέσα ακόμη οπότε οι συμβουλές σου βοηθούν πολύ! Θα ανοιξω θέμα!

----------


## nick190813

ανοιξε και τωρα εαν θες θεμα....απλα πηγαινες εκει π θες στην κατηγορια ενοω που πιστευεις οτι ταιριαζει και πατας δημιουργια θεματος...βαζεις τιτλο και γραφεις...
και επισης να πατας ρεφρεσ στην ιστοσελιδα γτ δεν φαινονται τα καινουργια μηνυματα

----------


## theiosloukas

Βικη καλησπερα,μακαρι να μπορουσα να πω καλως ηρθες στην παρεα ομως επειδη γνωριζω απο προσωπικη εμπειρια ποσο επωδυνο ειναι θα προτιμουσα ποτε να μην εβλεπα κανεναν στο συγκεκριμενο θεμα! Επειδη ομως καθε νομισμα εχει δυο οψεις,ακομη κι αν δεν το ξερεις , θα μαθεις οτι ειναι σημαντικο και παραλληλα ανακουφιστικο να μπορεις να διαβαζεις ομοιοπαθεις ανα τον κοσμο που παλευουν με το ''θηριο''. Αλλοι τα καταφερνουν κι απεμπλεκονται κι αλλοι πολεμουν για μια ολοκληρη ζωη. Ισως αυτο ειναι τελικα που αποπνεει ελπιδα,το γεγονος οτι καποιοι-εστω ενας -τα καταφεραν. Στις ωρες αναμονης εξω απο γραφεια καρδιολογων -και ειναι πολλες- συναντησα ανθρωπους καθε ηλικιας και μορφωτικου επιπεδου με το ιδιο προβλημα,''εκτακτες συστολες''. Εκει ειδα και τους διαφορετικους τροπους που καθενας αντιλαμβανεται το θεμα. Αλλοι -ορθως- το προσπερνουν αδιαφορα στηριζομενοι στην ιατρικη διαγνωση που κι εσυ περιγραφεις κι αλλοι το κανουν τροπο ζωης. Προσωπικα διαβαζοντας την δικια σου ιστορια ,ειδα τον εαυτο μου εκει μεσα. Απολυτη ομοιοτητα. Ιδιες σκεψεις,ιδιες καταστασεις,ιδιος φοβος,ιδια απελπισια... Ακομη εντελως ιδια διαγνωση ακομη και στην μικρη προπτωση μιτροειδους και στην αντιμετωπιση προσωρινα με inderal στις μερες εξαρσης...Δυστυχως ομως και ιδιο αποτελεσμα... Οι εκτακτες συστολες παντα εδω,αλλες μερες ηρεμες και αραιες κι αλλες παρουσες 24 ωρες το 24ωρο,επωδυνες και τρομακτικες σαν την κολαση... Κι απο πισω μια οικογενεια να σε περιμενει να εισαι ο δυνατος γιατι εκεινοι ειναι μικροι και αδυναμοι -εγω εχω τρια μικρα παιδακια- κι εσυ να προσποιεισαι τον δυνατο για να κρατηθεις... Δεν ξερω αν σε βοηθησουν τελικα τα οποια λογια διαβασεις εδω μεσα,η δικια μου τοποθετηση ειναι να μην τα παρατας και να κρυβεις οσο κι αν δεν μπορεις μεσα σου βαθια τον φοβο,γνωριζοντας εκ των πραγμτατων οτι δεν θα σε σκοτωσει,θεωρητικα θα το ειχε κανει αν μπορουσε. Την ωρα που σου γραφω εχω ατελειωτες εκτακτες συστολες ομως αυτο που σκεφτομαι ειναι πως πρεπει να σου γραψω,να σου δωσω ελπιδα να πεισω και τον εαυτο μου για αυτο και πως ειμαι βεβαιος οτι αν σημερα ειναι μια μερα στο σκοταδι,αυριο,μεθαυριο,δεν ξερω πότε αλλα καποτε θα ερθει και η μερα που ολα θα ειναι τελεια κι εκεινη την μερα προσδοκω,κι εκεινη την μερα ευχομαι να ζησεις κι εσυ συντομα...γιατι θα ερθει και θα την ζησεις,αρκει να μην τα παρατησεις! Να εισαι καλα...

----------


## Vicky24

Σ' ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ που μοιράστηκες μαζί μου την ιστορία σου! Πραγματικά μόνο κάποιος άνθρωπος που περνά τα ίδια μπορεί να καταλάβει το μέγεθος του μαρτυρίου! Κι εγώ έχω έκτακτες αυτή τη στιγμή και μάλιστα πριν λίγο είχα πολλές μέσα στη διάρκεια ενός μόνο λεπτού! Χθες είχα και όλη νύχτα,πεταγομουν από τον ύπνο μου! Σήμερα έβαλα holter και για πρώτη φορά όλα αυτά θα τα δει ο γιατρός καταγεγραμμένα! Επίσης πριν λίγο πήρα ένα καινούριο χάπι το concor, μου το έδωσε σήμερα ο γιατρός,ειναι σαν το ιντεραλ αλλά πιο δυνατό.Εχει περίπου δύο ώρες που το πήρα,δεν σταμάτησαν αλλά κάπως ελαττωθηκαν.Αργοτερα λέω να πάρω και ένα xanax μήπως και κοιμηθώ απόψε.Αυτο που δεν καταλαβαίνω με τίποτα είναι το γιατί έχω τέτοια απίστευτη και πρωτοφανή έξαρση από χθες? Τι μπορεί να φταίει? Αν δεν πιάσει και το κονκορ θα δοκιμασω ρυθμονορμ! Επίσης μία φίλη μου είπε σήμερα για μία γιατρό που κάνει βιοσυντονισμο και βοηθά πολύ.Δεν ξέρω,ειμαι απελπισμένη και πρέπει να σταματήσει αυτό.Τα παιδιά σου,τα παιδιά μου μας θέλουν δυνατούς και χαρούμενους! Να είσαι καλά φίλε μου και να μιλάμε να ανταλλασουμε πληροφορίες και δύναμη!!!

----------


## theiosloukas

Οποτε θελεις μπορεις να στελνεις μηνυμα,κι εγω επιθυμω καθε ειδους ενημερωση,οποτε σε παρακαλω να το κανεις....




> Σ' ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ που μοιράστηκες μαζί μου την ιστορία σου! Πραγματικά μόνο κάποιος άνθρωπος που περνά τα ίδια μπορεί να καταλάβει το μέγεθος του μαρτυρίου! Κι εγώ έχω έκτακτες αυτή τη στιγμή και μάλιστα πριν λίγο είχα πολλές μέσα στη διάρκεια ενός μόνο λεπτού! Χθες είχα και όλη νύχτα,πεταγομουν από τον ύπνο μου! Σήμερα έβαλα holter και για πρώτη φορά όλα αυτά θα τα δει ο γιατρός καταγεγραμμένα! Επίσης πριν λίγο πήρα ένα καινούριο χάπι το concor, μου το έδωσε σήμερα ο γιατρός,ειναι σαν το ιντεραλ αλλά πιο δυνατό.Εχει περίπου δύο ώρες που το πήρα,δεν σταμάτησαν αλλά κάπως ελαττωθηκαν.Αργοτερα λέω να πάρω και ένα xanax μήπως και κοιμηθώ απόψε.Αυτο που δεν καταλαβαίνω με τίποτα είναι το γιατί έχω τέτοια απίστευτη και πρωτοφανή έξαρση από χθες? Τι μπορεί να φταίει? Αν δεν πιάσει και το κονκορ θα δοκιμασω ρυθμονορμ! Επίσης μία φίλη μου είπε σήμερα για μία γιατρό που κάνει βιοσυντονισμο και βοηθά πολύ.Δεν ξέρω,ειμαι απελπισμένη και πρέπει να σταματήσει αυτό.Τα παιδιά σου,τα παιδιά μου μας θέλουν δυνατούς και χαρούμενους! Να είσαι καλά φίλε μου και να μιλάμε να ανταλλασουμε πληροφορίες και δύναμη!!!

----------


## Maria42

Καλησπέρα Νίκο.. Διαβάζοντας το ποστ σου είναι σαν να ακούω εμένα κατά κάποιο τρόπο. Αν κ παλιότερη δημοσίευση εύχομαι νασαι καλά τώρα κ να τα έχεις ξεπεράσει. Εγώ είμαι 42 ετών νέο μέλος στο φόρουμ αλλά αναγνωστρια αρκετό καιρό. Έχω τα ίδια με σένα..Αρρυθμίες άγχος σκέψεις συνεχώς πως όλα στραβά θα πάμε με καταστροφικά σενάρια πάντα...Έχω πάρει τα τελευταία χρόνια σβαρνα γιατρούς...Παθολόγους καρδιολόγους εξετάσεις αίματος κάθε πέντε μήνες..Λίγο ηρεμώ γιατί πάντα με βρίσκουν μία χαρά κ μετά από λίγο καιρό πάλι τα ίδια...Αρρυθμίες στρες το οποίο βέβαια έχει υπόβαθρο..Έχασα την αδερφή μου πριν κάποια χρόνια κ μεγαλώνω τη κόρη της συν τα δύο παιδιά τα δικά μου με δύο δουλειές κ ρυθμούς που σκοτώνουν στη κυριολεξία..Έχω πολύ πιεστεί κ όλο αυτό μάλλον μου ξεσπά έτσι..Έχουν αρχίσει κ οι γιατροί να με κοιτούν παραξενα οταν πάω..Κ δικαιολογημένα εδώ που τα λέμε.. ξέχασα να αναφέρω πως έχω αρχίσει κ παίρνω σβαρνα τώρα κ όλους τους ωρλ λόγω βουητων στα αυτιά μου....Τι να πω δεν ξέρω..Πάντως νιώθω καλύτερα διαβάζοντας εδώ γιατί νιώθω πως δεν είμαι μόνη σε όλο αυτό. Εύχομαι ότι καλύτερο κ σε σένα κ σε όλο το κόσμο που υποφέρει από αυτό το άγχος που καταστρέφει τις στιγμές μας οι οποίες είναι πολύτιμες πραγματικά

----------


## Nicos70

Ειχα καιρο να μπω να ελεγξω το φορουμ και μολις μπηκα ουσιαστικα πρεπει να εγραψες το μηνυμα σου. Σιγουρα το να μιλας με καποιον που περναει αυτο το λουκι βοηθαει γιατι απλα σε καταλαβαινει 100%. Οταν νιωθεις αναγκη για στηριξη μη δυσταζεις να μου γραφεις . Τωρα οσοων αφορα αν ειμαι καλυτερα η οχι . Ειμαι μια απ τα ιδια με περιοδους εξαρσης και περιοδους ηρεμιας . Γενικοτερα σε περιοδους γιορτων ειμαι χαλια.... Οποτε τι να σου εξηγω... Καταλαβαινεις

----------


## Maria42

Καλησπέρα Νίκο. Ανάγκη για στήριξη? Αυτό μάλλον πλέον είναι μόνιμη ανάγκη αλλα φοβερά δύσκολο να την βρεις. Έτσι είναι ακριβώς όπως το λες.ΜΟΝΟ αν κάποιος βιώνει ανάλογες καταστάσεις μπορεί να καταλάβει...Αυτό που λες για τις περιόδους των γιορτών αφορά και μένα. Δεν μπορώ να το εξηγήσω Υποτίθεται πως πρέπει νασαι καλα με τους ανθρώπους που αγαπάς. Πλέον μόνο στη δουλειά κάπως ξεχνιέμαι αλλά και πάλι κάνω μεγάλη προσπάθεια να μην πέσω ξανά στο τρυπάκι των αρνητικών σκέψεων. Προσπαθώ να κάνω όνειρα. Π.Χ. πως πάω ένα ταξίδι..ότι με ευχαριστεί τέλος πάντων...

----------


## Nicos70

ναι το ξέρω , με την οικογενεια σου πως το βιώνεις; σε υποστηρίζουν;

----------


## Maria42

Οι γονεις μου δεν γνωριζουν τιποτε για ολο αυτο...έτσι κ αλλιως εχουν περασει κ αυτοί πολλά κ ακόμα περνούν έπειτα από την απώλεια της αδερφής μου΄οπότε δεν θα τους φόρτωνα με επιπλέον δικά μου άγχη.....Ευτυχώς έχω τα παιδιά μου τα οποία είναι μεγάλη δύναμη....πάντως προσπαθώ όσο γίνεται με φυσικούς τρόπους να το αντιμετωπίζω...ούτε φάρμακα ούτε τίποτα..όχι πως βγάζω βέβαια κάτι ουσιαστικό αλλά προσπαθώ έστω..

----------


## Nicos70

Δεν εχω να πω κι εγώ κάτι, αν έχεις διαβάσει τα Post μου ζω μ αυτές από τα 19 μου, είμαι τώρα πια 47 άνοιξα το thred στα 40 μου περνώντας ένα εφιαλτικό καλοκαίρι και μην έχοντας κάπου να κρατηθώ. το παλεύω όπως μπορώ αλλά κακα τα ψέματα ο δαίμονας ζει μέσα μου. Τα θετικά της υπόθεσης είναι ότι άρχισα να ζωγραφίζω να παίζω κιθάρα να μαθαίνω πράγματα οτιδήποτε μπορεί να με κρατάει απασχολημένο από αρνητικές σκέψεις. Εχω πει και σε όσους ενδιαφέρονται και διαβάζουν τα μηνύματα μου όποιος θέλει μια πιο άμεση σύνδεση για αλληλουποστήριξη ας μου στείλει pm για να ανταλλάξουμε skype η κάποιο άλλο μέσω δικτύωσης γιατί είναι πολύ σημαντικό οταν είσαι σε φάση πανικού να υπάρχει κάποιος να σου μιλήσει.

----------


## Vicky24

> Δεν εχω να πω κι εγώ κάτι, αν έχεις διαβάσει τα Post μου ζω μ αυτές από τα 19 μου, είμαι τώρα πια 47 άνοιξα το thred στα 40 μου περνώντας ένα εφιαλτικό καλοκαίρι και μην έχοντας κάπου να κρατηθώ. το παλεύω όπως μπορώ αλλά κακα τα ψέματα ο δαίμονας ζει μέσα μου. Τα θετικά της υπόθεσης είναι ότι άρχισα να ζωγραφίζω να παίζω κιθάρα να μαθαίνω πράγματα οτιδήποτε μπορεί να με κρατάει απασχολημένο από αρνητικές σκέψεις. Εχω πει και σε όσους ενδιαφέρονται και διαβάζουν τα μηνύματα μου όποιος θέλει μια πιο άμεση σύνδεση για αλληλουποστήριξη ας μου στείλει pm για να ανταλλάξουμε skype η κάποιο άλλο μέσω δικτύωσης γιατί είναι πολύ σημαντικό οταν είσαι σε φάση πανικού να υπάρχει κάποιος να σου μιλήσει.


Νίκο πώς μπορώ να σου στείλω pm? Εγώ θέλω πολύ να ανταλλάξουμε κάποιο μέσο κοιν.δικτύωσης και να τα λεμε

----------


## Nicos70

στο πάνω μέρος της οθόνης δίπλα στο today's posts

----------


## Vicky24

> Εμμμ χρησιμοποιεις υπολογιστη η tablet?



laptop! Λίγο που το έψαξα δεν βρήκα κάποια επιλογή για μηνύματα

----------


## Nicos70

στο πάνω μέρος της οθόνης δίπλα στο today's posts

----------


## Vicky24

> στο πάνω μέρος της οθόνης δίπλα στο today's posts



Λοιπόν το προσπάθησα πολύ αλλά δεν μου αβγάζει επιλογή για private messaging ουτε στα δικά μου settings ουτε στο δικό σου username αν κάνω κλικ.Αν θες δοκίμασε να μου στείλεις εσύ μήπως κάνω εγώ κάτι λάθος!

----------


## Nicos70

Για να μη βασανιζομαστε στο skype [email protected]

----------


## Vicky24

> Για να μη βασανιζομαστε στο skype [email protected]



OK σου εστειλα αιτημα!

----------


## manos32

> Για να μη βασανιζομαστε στο skype [email protected]


Νίκο εγω παρόλο που προσπαθώ να το δεχτώ οτι έτσι θα πορευτώ στη ζωή μου,και το παλεύω να πηγαινω βολτες,να βγαίνω να κάνω πραγματα (με το φόβο πάντα) νομιζω οτι χωρίς κανα ιντεράλ η κανα ζαναξ δε γίνεται...Αυτό αλλάζει ποτέ? Εφτασα 34 και ακόμα ετσι είμαι

----------


## Nicos70

> Νίκο εγω παρόλο που προσπαθώ να το δεχτώ οτι έτσι θα πορευτώ στη ζωή μου,και το παλεύω να πηγαινω βολτες,να βγαίνω να κάνω πραγματα (με το φόβο πάντα) νομιζω οτι χωρίς κανα ιντεράλ η κανα ζαναξ δε γίνεται...Αυτό αλλάζει ποτέ? Εφτασα 34 και ακόμα ετσι είμαι


Φιλε Μανο εγω ειμαι 47, και δεν εχει αλλαξει κατι, και σκεφτομαι οτι αν γυριζα το χρονο πισω στα 34 θα εκανα οσο το δυνατον περισσοτερα πραγματα που τοτε φοβομουν. Γιατι παντα λες αχ αν κανω αυτο μπορει να παθω αυτο αν κανω εκεινο μπορει να μην τα καταφερω. Στο φιναλε καθε μερα πεθαινουμε 100 φορες εχει κατι πιο τραγικο;τι χειροτερο να παθεις

----------


## litoa

Παιδιά το χειρότερο απ'ολα είναι αυτός ο καταραμένος φοβος και ότι πια δε νιώθουμε σχεδόν ποτέ εντελώς ξένοιαστοι κι ανέμελοι.Εμένα αυτό μου'χει λείψει..Εντωμεταξυ τις 3 τελευταίες εβδομάδες έχω πιο συχνά αυτές τις άθλιες συνεχόμενες έκτακτες που φτερουγίζει η καρδιά για κάποια δευτερόλεπτα,περίπου 4 φορές μέσα σ'αυτες τις 3 εβδομάδες.σας συμβαίνει εσάς αυτό κι αν ναι πόσο συχνα(στο περίπου ενοειται)

----------


## Vicky24

> Παιδιά το χειρότερο απ'ολα είναι αυτός ο καταραμένος φοβος και ότι πια δε νιώθουμε σχεδόν ποτέ εντελώς ξένοιαστοι κι ανέμελοι.Εμένα αυτό μου'χει λείψει..Εντωμεταξυ τις 3 τελευταίες εβδομάδες έχω πιο συχνά αυτές τις άθλιες συνεχόμενες έκτακτες που φτερουγίζει η καρδιά για κάποια δευτερόλεπτα,περίπου 4 φορές μέσα σ'αυτες τις 3 εβδομάδες.σας συμβαίνει εσάς αυτό κι αν ναι πόσο συχνα(στο περίπου ενοειται)


Πραγματι αυτος ο φοβος ειναι ο,τι χειροτερο,μας περιοριζει και ριχνει την ποιοτητα της ζωης μας! Σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα γιατι κι εγω ειμαι πολυ φοβισμενη και πολυ θυμωμενη που βιωνω κατι τετοιο. Εγω εδω και ενα μηνα περιπου(απο εκει που ειχα εκτακτες που που,μερικες φορες την εβδομαδα) αρχισα να εχω καθε μερα σχεδον ολη μερα καθε λιγο και λιγακι!Την πρωτη εβδομαδα φρικαρα και πηρα σβαρνα ενα σωρο γιατρους,το χολτερ εδειξε 200 εκτακτες μεσα σε μια μερα αλλα οι γιατροι τις χαρακτηρισαν αραιες και μου ειπαν να παω σπιτι μου και να μην δινω σημασια(ευκολο να το λες)! Οποτε μην ανησυχεις,οι δικες σου ειναι πολυ αραιες.Υποθετω εχεις παει σε καρδιολογο και σου εχει πει κι εσενα οτι δεν εχει κατι η καρδια σου! Αν οντως ειναι ετσι τοτε απλα πρεπει να αποδεχτεις οτι εχεις αυτο το θεμα που ειναι ακινδυνι μεν,ενοχλητικο και τρομακτικο δε και να συμφιλιωθεις καπως με την ιδεα! Τα λεω σε εσενα για να τα ακουω κι εγω,μη φανταστεις οτι εγω ειμαι τοσο ψυχραιμη απλα το προσπαθω,οσο γινεται!

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα παιδιά. Έχω καιρό να γράψω κάτι, άλλα σας παρακολουθώ συνέχεια. Είστε πολύ μεγάλη παρηγοριά για μένα. Είστε οι μόνοι που μπορείτε να με καταλάβετε. Το τελευταίο διάστημα δεν είμαι καθόλου καλά. Νιώθω να έχω το χάρο με το δρεπάνι πάνω από το κεφάλι μου. Από τότε που ξεκίνησαν οι καταραμένες οι έκτακτες , τις έχω κάθε μέρα. Συνήθως ήταν μεμονωμένες, μια τώρα, μια μετά. Τον τελευταίο καιρό όμως τα πράγματα έχουν αλλάξει. 'Όταν με πιάνουν, με πιάνουν κατά ρυπάς. Τις έχω συνέχεια. Κάνω μια έκτακτη, μια κανονική μετά πάλι μια έκτακτη και ου το κάθε εξής και αυτό κρατάει για κάποια λεπτά και τρελαίνομαι, με πιάνει πανικός. Σας παρακαλώ πείτε μου εσείς το έχετε αυτό ή σε εσάς είναι μεμονωμένες; Είμαι έτοιμη πάλι να πάρω σβάρνα τους καρδιολόγους και να πλακωθώ στα χόλντερ και στα τρίπλεξ. ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΈΧΩ ΆΛΛΟ, ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΑΛΛΟ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΤΩ. ΘΕΛΩ ΤΗΝ ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ ΠΙΣΩ!!!!!!!

----------


## Vicky24

> Καλησπέρα και από εμένα παιδιά. Έχω καιρό να γράψω κάτι, άλλα σας παρακολουθώ συνέχεια. Είστε πολύ μεγάλη παρηγοριά για μένα. Είστε οι μόνοι που μπορείτε να με καταλάβετε. Το τελευταίο διάστημα δεν είμαι καθόλου καλά. Νιώθω να έχω το χάρο με το δρεπάνι πάνω από το κεφάλι μου. Από τότε που ξεκίνησαν οι καταραμένες οι έκτακτες , τις έχω κάθε μέρα. Συνήθως ήταν μεμονωμένες, μια τώρα, μια μετά. Τον τελευταίο καιρό όμως τα πράγματα έχουν αλλάξει. 'Όταν με πιάνουν, με πιάνουν κατά ρυπάς. Τις έχω συνέχεια. Κάνω μια έκτακτη, μια κανονική μετά πάλι μια έκτακτη και ου το κάθε εξής και αυτό κρατάει για κάποια λεπτά και τρελαίνομαι, με πιάνει πανικός. Σας παρακαλώ πείτε μου εσείς το έχετε αυτό ή σε εσάς είναι μεμονωμένες; Είμαι έτοιμη πάλι να πάρω σβάρνα τους καρδιολόγους και να πλακωθώ στα χόλντερ και στα τρίπλεξ. ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΈΧΩ ΆΛΛΟ, ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΑΛΛΟ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΤΩ. ΘΕΛΩ ΤΗΝ ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ ΠΙΣΩ!!!!!!!



Μαρία μου καλησπέρα! Αυτό που έχω παρατηρήσει εγώ είναι οτι δεν υπάρχει κάποιο συγκεκριμένο μοτίβο στις έκτακτες! Πότε είναι αραιές, πότε συνεχείς, πότε ήπιες, πότε πολύ έντονες, δεν βγάζεις άκρη! Πάντως αυτό το συνεχόμενο το έχω κι εγώ κάποιες φορές και άλλα άτομα από εδώ μέσα.Παίρνεις κάποιο χάπι να σε βοηθάει όταν είσαι έτσι, είτε αντιαρρυθμικό είτε αγχολυτικο? Αν οχι, συζήτησέ το με έναν γιατρό να σου δώσει κάτι να σε βοηθήσει, όχι γιατί κινδυνεύεις να πάθεις κάτι αλλά γιατί ο φόβος αυτός που νιώθεις(και νιώθουμε όλοι) είναι το χειρότερο πράγμα!

----------


## manos32

> Μαρία μου καλησπέρα! Αυτό που έχω παρατηρήσει εγώ είναι οτι δεν υπάρχει κάποιο συγκεκριμένο μοτίβο στις έκτακτες! Πότε είναι αραιές, πότε συνεχείς, πότε ήπιες, πότε πολύ έντονες, δεν βγάζεις άκρη! Πάντως αυτό το συνεχόμενο το έχω κι εγώ κάποιες φορές και άλλα άτομα από εδώ μέσα.Παίρνεις κάποιο χάπι να σε βοηθάει όταν είσαι έτσι, είτε αντιαρρυθμικό είτε αγχολυτικο? Αν οχι, συζήτησέ το με έναν γιατρό να σου δώσει κάτι να σε βοηθήσει, όχι γιατί κινδυνεύεις να πάθεις κάτι αλλά γιατί ο φόβος αυτός που νιώθεις(και νιώθουμε όλοι) είναι το χειρότερο πράγμα!


Οποιος θέλει μου στέλνει το σκαιπ του να τα λέμε κι απο κει, δεν το γράφω εδω απλά γιατί εχω το ονοματεπώνυμό μου αλλά οποιος θέλει μου στελνει το δικο τ και τον βρίσκω..Ολοι είμαστε τοσο ιδιοι μ αυτά

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Δεν μου έχουν δώσει κανένα χάπι, ούτε αντιαρρυθμικό ούτε κάποιο αγχολυτικό. Με έχουν αφήσει έτσι, παρ' όλο που έχω πάει σε αρκετούς γιατρούς. Όλοι μου λένε ότι δεν έχω τίποτα, όμως αυτό δεν είναι απάντηση, γιατί από την στιγμή που κάτι σε γεμίζει με φόβο και πανικό, αυτό από μόνο του είναι κάτι. Δεν είμαι αρνητική στο να πάρω κάποιο αγχολυτικό, αν ξέρω ότι θα περάσει αυτό το πράγμα, όμως όλοι οι γιατροί μου λένε ότι λίγες έκτακτες δεν είναι τίποτα. Ήθελα να ήξερα αν τις είχαν αυτοί, το ίδιο θα έλεγαν;

----------


## Vicky24

> Δεν μου έχουν δώσει κανένα χάπι, ούτε αντιαρρυθμικό ούτε κάποιο αγχολυτικό. Με έχουν αφήσει έτσι, παρ' όλο που έχω πάει σε αρκετούς γιατρούς. Όλοι μου λένε ότι δεν έχω τίποτα, όμως αυτό δεν είναι απάντηση, γιατί από την στιγμή που κάτι σε γεμίζει με φόβο και πανικό, αυτό από μόνο του είναι κάτι. Δεν είμαι αρνητική στο να πάρω κάποιο αγχολυτικό, αν ξέρω ότι θα περάσει αυτό το πράγμα, όμως όλοι οι γιατροί μου λένε ότι λίγες έκτακτες δεν είναι τίποτα. Ήθελα να ήξερα αν τις είχαν αυτοί, το ίδιο θα έλεγαν;



Μαρία μου όσο οι έκτακτές μου ήταν πιο αραιές ούτε εμένα μου έδιναν τίποτα παρόπο που ζοριζόμουν ψυχολογικά! Αλλά όταν έγιναν καθημερινές και συχνές και φρίκαρα εντελώς πήγα στο γιατρό για πολλοστή φορά, πάλι δεν ήθελε να μου δώσει κάτι γιατι οι 200 που κατεγραψε το χολτερ παλι αραιες του φανηκαν και του είπα οτι δεν μπορω να το αντεξω αλλο αυτο,οτι δεν ζω φυσιολογικα.Παρακαλεσα για βοηθεια στην ουσια.Τοτε μου εδωσε ενα αντιαρρυθμικο(β αναστολεα) το οποιο μην φανταστεις οτι τις εξαφανιζει αλλα καπως τις μειωνει θα ελεγα.Αυτο που με βοηθαει πραγματικα ειναι το αγχολυτικο που το παιρνω οταν εχω πολλες και εντονες και οταν θελω να κοιμηθω ηρεμα.Κι αυτα η καρδιολογος μου τα εγραψε. Οπότε συζήτησέ το με ένα γιατρό, μπορείς να πάρεις κάποιο φαρμακο να το έχεις σπίτι και σε στιγμες που έχεις έξαρση να παίρνεις.Ο φόβος που βιώνουμε δεν είναι λιγότερο τοξικός από τα φάρμακα, πίστεψέ με!

----------


## Vicky24

> Οποιος θέλει μου στέλνει το σκαιπ του να τα λέμε κι απο κει, δεν το γράφω εδω απλά γιατί εχω το ονοματεπώνυμό μου αλλά οποιος θέλει μου στελνει το δικο τ και τον βρίσκω..Ολοι είμαστε τοσο ιδιοι μ αυτά


ονομα skype: vastriant

----------


## litoa

Vicky 24, ναι φυσικά έχω πάει σε 2-3 καρδιολόγους,έχω βάλει 3-4 φορές χολτερ,τριπλεξ κάνω κάθε χρόνο,έχω κάνει κι ένα τεστ κοπώσεως πριν 2-3 χρόνια,όλο οκ στις εξετάσεις,αλλά εγώ προσωπικά δεν το θεωρώ και τόσο οκ το όλο θέμα των αρρυθμιών..Τεσπά..Μαρία 37 χαιρετώ,ναι κι εγώ έχω επεισόδια συνεχών έκτακτων 2,3 στη σειρά κι εκεί τα παίζω,το μισω..Εγώ παίρνω beta blockers,το κακό είναι ότι απ'οτι βλέπω και διαβάζω άπαξ και τα ξεκινήσεις,πρέπει να τα παίρνεις εφόρου ζωής,γιατί συνηθίζει η καρδιά σ'αυτα και είναι δύσκολο να τα κόψεις.παντως κάτι κάνουν,ειδικά σε μένα που ανεβάζω εύκολα παλμούς,τι να πω δίκοπο μαχαίρι..

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Πάντως εγώ έχω προσέξει οτι με πιάνουν συνεχόμενες και πολλές, όταν είμαι σωματικά κουρασμένη ή άυπνη και ακόμα όταν δεν έχω φάει και το στομάχι μου είναι άδειο. Τι να πώ!!!

----------


## Dam

Καλησπέρα παιδιά και από μένα είμαι νεος στο forum και παθών και γω εδώ και 3 χρόνια. Αυτο ξεκίνησε από μια εξεταση σ ένα γιατρό που με αγχωσε για το τίποτα αλλά μου άφησε "κουσούρι". Δεν ξερω αν οντως εφτεγε αυτό ή ηταν αφορμη για να ξεκινήσει. Είχα έκτακτες σχεδόν κάθε μέρα οχι πολλές και σπάνια ταχυκαρδία για λιγα δευτερόλεπτα. Σε καρδιολόγο που πήγα το καρδιογράφημα η κλινική εξέταση και το τεστ κοπώσεως δεν έδειξαν κάτι οπότε το έριξε στο άγχος, βέβαια holder δεν εχω βάλει ποτέ. Εδώ και κάποιους μήνες απο μόνος το προσπαθώ και ψαχνω τροπους να το ξεπεράσω είτε με την γυμναστική , ειτε ακούγοντας relax μουσική είτε πέρνωντας φυτικά χάπια βαλεριανα. Μπορώ να πω εχω δει μια μικρη διαφορά σε σχεση με πριν αλλά δυστυχώς το άγχος και οι κακές σκέψεις δεν με αφήνουν να το ξεπεράσω τελείως.

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Καλός όρισες στην παρέα Dam, και εγώ μία από τα ίδια. Παίρνω πάνω από πέντε χρόνια βαλεριάνα, ακόμα και όταν ήμουν έγκυος δεν την είχα σταματήσει. Μου την είχε συστήσει ένας παθολόγος για τις έκτακτες, γιατί εκείνο τον καιρό είχα πάρα πολλές όλη την ώρα. Μπορώ να πω πως με βοήθησε αρκετά, άλλα δεν τις έχει εξαφανίσει. Τις έχω κάθε μέρα, άλλοτε πολλές, άλλοτε λιγότερες. Άλλα τι να το κάνεις, αυτό το πράγμα μου έχει καταστρέψει την ζωή. Φοβάμαι να πάω οπουδήποτε και να κάνω οτιδήποτε μόνη μου, μην τυχόν και με πιάσουν και δεν σταματάνε. Το πρωί που ξυπνάω το πρώτο πράγμα που σκέφτομαι είναι αυτές και πότε θα με πιάσουν. Το ξέρω πως όλο αυτό είναι αρρωστημένο, άλλα όταν οι έκτακτες δεν σε αφήνουν να τις ξεχάσεις, δεν μπορείς να κάνεις διαφορετικά.

----------


## Dam

Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα Μαρία. Και γω το πρώτο διάστημα ημουν πολύ χάλια χωρίς διάθεση για τίποτα και με τον μόνιμο φόβο μην γίνει κάτι. Απλά προσπαθώ συνέχεια να βρω τρόπους να μην το σκέφτομαι. Ειλικρινά έχω κουραστεί με ολο αυτό το πράγμα. Ευτυχώς τους τελευταίους μήνες και με πολυ προσπάθεια με πιανουν πολύ λίγες οπως και ταχυκαρδίες 1 με 2 φορες το μήνα για κατι δευτερόλεπτα. Σκέφτομαι μήπως ψαχτω για κάποιο βότανο εκτός της βαλεριανας που με βοηθαει αρκετά.

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

> Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα Μαρία. Και γω το πρώτο διάστημα ημουν πολύ χάλια χωρίς διάθεση για τίποτα και με τον μόνιμο φόβο μην γίνει κάτι. Απλά προσπαθώ συνέχεια να βρω τρόπους να μην το σκέφτομαι. Ειλικρινά έχω κουραστεί με ολο αυτό το πράγμα. Ευτυχώς τους τελευταίους μήνες και με πολυ προσπάθεια με πιανουν πολύ λίγες οπως και ταχυκαρδίες 1 με 2 φορες το μήνα για κατι δευτερόλεπτα. Σκέφτομαι μήπως ψαχτω για κάποιο βότανο εκτός της βαλεριανας που με βοηθαει αρκετά.


Όταν εννοείς με πολύ προσπάθεια δηλαδή τι κάνεις; Έκτακτες έχεις 1 με 2 φορές το μήνα ή πιο συχνά;

----------


## Dam

Έκτακτες μπορεί να εχω 2-3 μέσα στη μέρα αλλά υπάρχει μέρα που να μην με πιάσει καθόλου. Αυτό το εχω παρατηρήσει όταν το μυαλό μου ασχολείται ολη μέρα με κάτι π.χ. στη δουλειά που είναι αρκετά απαιτητική ή οταν περνάω όμορφα με φίλους και παρέα. Στα καλα καθούμενα να με πιάσουν οι έκτακτες οχι τόσο συχνά , αλλά με πιανουν. Η προσπάθεια που κανω είναι αυτο που ανέφερα και την πρώτη φορά δλδ γυμναστήριο, με κάνει και ξεχνιέμαι, ακουω πολλές φορές ειδικά το βράδυ χαλαρωτική μουσική, γενικά κανω πράγματα που θα με ευχαριστούν και θα με κανουν να νιώσω άλλοτε λιγο αλλοτε πολύ καλά. Η βαλεριανα με βοήθησε αρκετά. Να πω την αλήθεια πριν κάποιους μηνες ημουν πιο χαλια γιατι με έπιαναν συχνά πλεων εχουν αραιωση αλλά δεν παύει οταν με πιανει να ειναι ενα ασχημο συναισθήμα.

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Τις τελευταίες μέρες, δεν είμαι καθόλου καλά, είμαι τελείως χάλια. Έχω έλθει σε απόγνωση δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω. Έχω συνέχεια έκτακτες, όλη την ώρα, κοντεύω να τρελαθώ. Δεν μπορεί κανείς να με βοηθήσει, ούτε υπάρχει λύση. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί έχω τόσες πολλές, ενώ δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι από την καθημερινότητα μου. Παλιά είχα μία τώρα, μία πιο μετά και πήγαινε έτσι. Τώρα με πιάνουν 5-6 μαζεμένες, σταματάνε μετά από λίγο πάλι τα ίδια και έτσι πάει η μέρα. Αυτό συμβαίνει όπου και να βρίσκομαι. Και έξω να είμαι με φίλους και να περνάω καλά τα ίδια έχω. Προσπαθώ να μην δίνω σημασία αλλά ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ άλλο να ζω έτσι. Κάθομαι και κλαίω, η ψυχολογία μου είναι χάλια, φοβάμαι όλη την ώρα, δεν μπορώ να ευχαριστηθώ τίποτα πια, ούτε τα παιδιά μου, ούτε τίποτα. Νιώθω ότι ζω έναν εφιάλτη. Τι θα κάνω; Τι είναι αυτό που μου συμβαίνει. Αύριο θα πάρω τηλέφωνο έναν καρδιολόγο που μου συστήσανε να πάω, αν και δεν πιστεύω ότι θα με βοηθήσει. Όλη την ώρα η καρδιά μου χτυπάει άρρυθμα. Εν το μεταξύ έχω διαβάσει ότι τα αντιαρρυθμικά φάρμακα μπορεί να προκαλέσουν πιο σοβαρές αρρυθμίες, επομένως και ο καρδιολόγος τι θα μου κάνει;

----------


## Vicky24

Μαρία μου έτσι κάπως συμβαίνει δυστυχώς,εκεί που έχεις πού και πού κάποια στιγμή γίνονται ασταμάτητες για μέρες ολόκληρες και χάνεις τη μπάλα.Είναι πολύ δύσκολο το ξέρω. Εγω τελευταία φορά είχα 2,5 μήνες καθημερινά ασταμάτητες,ηταν φρικτό! Τα αντιαρρυθμικα βοηθανε λίγο αρκεί να βρεις το σωστο και η περιπτωση να σου κανει σοβαροτερη αρρυθμια ειναι εξαιρετικα σπανια μου ειπε ο καρδιολογος μου! Η αιτια των αλλαγων δεν ειναι ποτε προφανης αλλα εγω υποθετω πως ειναι συσσωρευμενο αγχος που καποιες φορες ξεσπα σαν κατσαρολα που βραζει και της κρατας κλειστο το καπακι!Προσωπικα μετα απο δοκιμες με βοηθησε το λοπρεσορ στο να μειωθουν(οχι να εξαφανιστουν) και φυσικα το ζαναξ, οταν εχω παρα πολλες και φρικαρω.Επισης ξεκινησα εδω και 2 μηνες τα cipralex που ειναι αντικαταθλιπτικα και εχω δει θεαματικη διαφορα απο τον πρωτο μηνα κιολας!Ρωτα τον γιατρο σου και για αυτο το ενδεχομενο αφου ζοριζεσαι κι εσυ τοσο πολυ!Σε καταλαβαινω γιατι εχω κι εγω μικρα παιδια και θελω να ειμαι καλα για εκεινα.Πανω απ'ολα ψυχραιμια και θαρρος! Ειμαστε πολλοι και θα ειμαστε καλα!

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση Vicky24. Τα cipralex που είπες σου τα έγραψε καρδιολόγος ή κάποιος άλλος γιατρός; Κι όταν λες οτι είδες θεαματική βελτίωση εννοείς ότι σου μείωσαν τις έκτακτες; Ορισμένες φορές με πιάνει απογοήτευση, καταλαβαίνω ότι αρχίζω και πέφτω σε κατάθλιψη από αυτό το πράγμα. Δεν ευχαριστιέμαι τίποτα πια. Δεν περνάω ποτέ καλά. Πράγματα που πριν μου άρεσε να τα κάνω, τώρα δεν έχω διάθεση να κάνω τίποτα γιατί φοβάμαι με τις έκτακτες και γιατί δεν έχω καμία διάθεση πια. Νιώθω οτι ούτε τις ωραίες στιγμές με τα παιδιά μου δεν χαίρομαι κι αυτό με στεναχωρεί ιδιαίτερα.

----------


## Vicky24

> Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση Vicky24. Τα cipralex που είπες σου τα έγραψε καρδιολόγος ή κάποιος άλλος γιατρός; Κι όταν λες οτι είδες θεαματική βελτίωση εννοείς ότι σου μείωσαν τις έκτακτες; Ορισμένες φορές με πιάνει απογοήτευση, καταλαβαίνω ότι αρχίζω και πέφτω σε κατάθλιψη από αυτό το πράγμα. Δεν ευχαριστιέμαι τίποτα πια. Δεν περνάω ποτέ καλά. Πράγματα που πριν μου άρεσε να τα κάνω, τώρα δεν έχω διάθεση να κάνω τίποτα γιατί φοβάμαι με τις έκτακτες και γιατί δεν έχω καμία διάθεση πια. Νιώθω οτι ούτε τις ωραίες στιγμές με τα παιδιά μου δεν χαίρομαι κι αυτό με στεναχωρεί ιδιαίτερα.


Η καρδιολόγος μου τα πρότεινε αφού οι εξετάσεις μου ηταν καλες και δεν εβρισκε κατι σοβαρο οποτε το απεδωσε στο αγχος.Αυτα τα γραφουν σχεδον ολοι οι γιατροι δηλ.παθολογοι,κρδιολογοι κτλ. Ωστοσο εγω πηγα σε ψυχιατρο-ψυχοθεραπευτη γιατι οσο να ναι ηθελα τη γνωμη ενος πιο ειδικου σε συτα τα φαρμακα! Μου ειπε οτι πραγματι το αγχος προκαλει εκτακτες σε πολλους ανθρωπους και μου εγραψε τα σιπραλεξ.Τον πρωτο μηνα επαιρνα μισο καθε πρωι και μειωθηκαν παρα πολυ και η διαθεση μου ηταν πολυ μα πολυ καλυτερη.Τον δευτερο μηνα ξεκινησα ενα ολοκληρο καθε πρωι(ετσι πανε αυτα) και σταματησαν εντελως σχεδον οι εκτακτες και νιωθω γεματη ενεργεια και αισιοδοξια.Ευχομαι να κρατησει! Σιγουρα αξιζει μια δοκιμη κατα τη γνωμη μου γιατι οντως αυτη η κατασταση δεν σε αφηνει να χαρεις τιποτα και σε οδηγει στην καταθλιψη.Πριν απο 3 μηνες ελεγα οτι δεν θα ξαναχαρω τιποτα στη ζωη μου και τωρα χαμογελω και τα βλεπω ολα θετικα! Χαιρομαι πολυ που εκανα αυτο το βημα και παρακαλαω να μην αλλαξει ποτε! Αλλα κι αν ξαναρθουν οι εκτακτες θα τις πολεμησω και παλι, βαρεθηκα να ζω με το φοβο.Συζητησε το με τον γιατρο σου και ο,τι κι αν αποφασισεις σου ευχομαι να νιωσεις συντομα πολυ καλα!Αν θελεις να συζηταμε περισσοτερο το ονομα μου στο skype ειναι vastriant!

----------


## litoa

Παιδια καλησπερα!Μαρια πιστευω οτι πρεπει να συζητησεις με το γιατρο σου να σου δωσει κατι,γιατι δεν αξιζει να ταλαιπωρεισαι ετσι,μπορει να σε βοηθησει.οσον αφορα αυτο που λες για τα αντιαρρυθμικα,ναι ισχυει,αλλα εσυ,οπως κι εγω και καποιος αλλος κοσμος απ'το φορουμ,δεν παιιρνουμε αντιαρρυθμικα,αλλα β-αναστολεις που ειναι φαρμακα που χρησιμοποιουνται για την υπερταση,αλλα βοηθουν και στη μειωση των ταχυκαρδιων και εκτακτων συστολων,οπως tenormin,lopresor,inderal κλπ.οποτε μη φοβασαι...

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Εσύ litoa πόσες έκτακτες είχες την μέρα όταν ξεκίνησες τους β-αναστολείς; Τώρα είσαι καλύτερα;

----------


## ronpoly53

Γεια σας,σας χαιρετώ όλες και όλους,είμαι νέος στο <<club των πασχόντων απο αρρυθμίες>> και ούτε που φανταζόμουνα ποτέ ότι θα πήγαινα και εγώ στα επείγοντα πριν το Πάσχα 2017 για αρρυθμίες και στιγμιαία ζάλη,λιποθυμική τάση
.Εγινε εισαγωγή στο νοσοκομείο,μου έγιναν όλες οι εξετάσεις και στεφανιογραφία για πρώτη φορα(είμαι 53 ετών,1,82 υψος και 102 κιλά).Με πρόσεξαν πολύ στο νοσοκομείο,ας είναι καλά οι ανθρωποι εκεί και μου ειπαν όλα οκ,δεν βρέθηκε τίποτα παθολογικό στη καρδιά,μονο γαστροοισοφαγική παλινδρόμησς και μου εδωσαν χάπια για 1 μήνα.Μόλις πέρασε ο μήνας δεν ενοιωσα πλέον αρρυθμίες αλλά δεν ξεχνάω ποτέ αυτό το απαίσιο συναίσθημα της στιγμιαίας ζάλης προς λιποθυμία,σαν να παθαίνεις ανακοπή,σαν να πεθαίνεις,παραλύεις τελείως και τα παιζεις,το μόνο που πρόλαβα να κάνω ήταν να φωνάξω Βοήθεια!,ευτυχώς καθόμουνα στο σπιτι στη καρέκλα και έτρεξε αμέσως η γυναίκα μου να δει τι μου συμβαίνει,διάρκεσε περίπου 3-5 δευτερόλεπτα,το είχα πάθει άλλες 3 φορές αλλά δεν εδωσα σημασία,το απέδωσα στο στομάχι και στο στρεςς αλλά αυτή τη φορά ήταν πιο έντονο και πραγματικά τα έπαιξα,απαίσιο συναίσθημα,σαν πράγγελος θανάτου,δεν το ξεχνάς ποτέ,Θεός να μας φυλάει.Σαν οργανισμός είμαι δυνατός(υπηρέτησα Ειδικές Δυνάμεις,Β' Μοίρα Καταδρομών) και δεν πήρα ποτέ φάρμακα,ουτε ηρεμιστικά ούτε τίποτα άλλο,αλλά όπως φαίνεται στη ζωή τίποτα δεν είναι δεδομένο,ρόδα είναι και γυρίζει.Προς το παρόν είμαι ψύχραιμος,δεν με πειράζει να εμφανιστούν πάλι οι αρρυθμίες,αυτές υποφέρονται,αυτό όμως το απαίσιο συναίσθημα να χάνεις την επαφή με το περιβάλλον στιγμιαία δεν παίζεται,λες Τετέλεσται και οταν περάσει λες Δόξα τω Θεω,πέρασε,ζώ.Στην Αθήνα ζούμε,τι περιμένεις,και ο πιο γερός οργανισμός κάποτε θα μπεί στο <<club των αρρώστων>> :)

----------


## pewlepepe

Στεφανιογραφια για ποιο λογο σου κανανε? Το καρδιογραφημα εδειξε κατι? Δεν καταλαβαινω τον λογο που μπηκες σε αυτη τη διαδικασια

----------


## ronpoly53

Κάνανε όλες τις άλλες εξετάσεις(υπερηχο,24ωρο holter κλπ) και βλεπανε ακανόνιστες αρρυθμίες,αποκλείσανε κολπική μαρμαρυγή και μου λενε:ετοιμασου αυριο για στεφανιογραφία.Τωρα,τον λογο δεν μου τον ειπανε,με ρωτησαν αν συμφωνω και λεω οκ.Μηπως λογω ηλικίας;(επειδή ειμαι 53 ετων;)Εν πασει περιπτωσει,εγινε η στεφανιογραφια,δεν καταλαβα και τιποτε,μου ειπαν θα κανουμε επεμβαση απο το δεξι σου χερι(καρπο) και οχι απο το δεξι μηρο για να μην παιδευτεις,να μπορεις να πας τουαλετα και να μη μεινω τελειως ακινητος για 24 ωρες και βρηθηκε πεντακαθαρη,οπως ειπαν.Το εξιτηριο μου γράφει:<<Αρρυθμίες αγνώστου αιτιολογίας,εξέρχεται σε πολύ καλή κλινική κατάσταση>>Τωρα,ενα μηνα μετα που πηρα τα χάπια,είμαι οκ,δεν εχω αυτη τη στιγμη,αλλά οπως μου ειπαν,θα με παρακολουθουν τακτικα γιατι μπορει να επανέλθουν ανα πάσα στιγμή,μπορεί και όχι.

----------


## pewlepepe

Πιθανον λογω ηλικιας αλλα ισως ανεφερες καπνιστης? Η υψηλες χοληστερινες?

----------


## ronpoly53

Nαι,καπνιστης απο 30 ετων,σταθερα 1 πακετο την ημερα,αλλα δεν το τραβαω μεσα,μηχανικα καπνιζω επειδη ειμαι νευρικο και αγχωδες ατομο,πολυ λιγο καπνο τραβαω μεσα,το βλεπω και στο τρεξιμο που κανω,5 χλμ καθε μερα,δεν με κοβουν καθολου τα πνευμονια απο το τσιγαρο ουτε εχω ποτε αρρυθμιες οταν τρεχω και οταν σταματαω το τρεξιμο νοιωθω ξεκουραστος,η καρδια χτυπαει γρηγορα αλλα κανονικα,χωρις αρρυθμιες.Οσο για τη χοληστερινη,κανανε καθημερινα εξετασεις αιματος επι 5 ημερες και μου ειπανε το εξης περιεργο:<<δεν τρως καθολου κρεας,προσεχεις τη διατροφη σου;>>Οχι τους λεω,αφου ειμαι 102 κιλα και αναλογικα με το υψος μου 1,82 ειμαι παχυσαρκος,θα επρεπε να ειμαι το πολυ 82,τρωω οτι ναναι κατα βουληση και πολυ κρεας μαλιστα.Και μου απαντανε:<<Περίεργο,γιατί η χοληστερίνη σου εχει τιμες σχεδον μικρου παιδιου,σε ελαχιστους ανδρες το εχουμε δει αυτο στην ηλικια σου>>Και τους λεω:μηπως οφείλεται στο πολυ σκορδο και κρεμμυδι που τρωω καθημερινα 5 χρονια τωρα και 1 κιλο αγνο μελι Πινδου απο παραγωγο φιλο μου καθε εβδομαδα;Και μου απαντανε οι γιατροι:Ναι,μπορει να ειναι και απο αυτο,η τακτικη καταναλωση σκορδου και κρεμμυδιου ειναι ωφελιμη μακροπροθεσμα για την υγεια.Και δεν εχεις προβλημα με τη μυρωδια του σκορδου,μου λενε;οχι τους λεω γιατι ενας τσομπανος που υπηρετησαμε μαζι στα ΛΟΚ μου ειχε πει παλια καποτε να μασαω φυλλαρακια μαιντανο η βασιλικο μετα το σκορδο για να μη μυριζει και η γυναικα μου και τα παιδια μου δεν εχουν παραπονο με τη μυρωδια του σκορδου

----------


## ronpoly53

Πάντως,απο ότι διαβάζω εδώ μέσα,πολλοι συνάνθρωποι μας παιδεύονται με τις αρρυθμίες,ιδιαίτερα νέες και νέοι.Εγώ τώρα στην ηλικία των 53 που είμαι το έχω φιλοσοφήσει το θέμα και καταλήγω στο συμπέρασμα οτι είναι καθαρά ψυχολογικό,θέμα μυαλού,όλα στο μυαλό μας είναι και ιδιαίτερα οταν ζεις σε μεγάλη πόλη όπως η Αθήνα,τι περιμένεις;αγχος για το μεροκάματο,μποτιλιάρισμα,α τμ/κή ρύπανση,ακτινοβολία wifi κλπ,όλο και κάποιο κουσούρι θα μας βγεί.Το θέμα είναι το κουσούρι αυτό να είναι όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερο ανώδυνο.Μιλάμε και παραπονιόμαστε εμείς για αρρυθμίες και πανικοβαλλόμαστε,τι να πουν άλλοι συνάνθρωποι μας που ειναι χειρότερα απο εμάς;καρκινοπαθείς,νεφροπα θείς,τυφλοί,παραπληγικοί και πάει λέγοντας.Εγώ προσωπικά λέω Δόξα τω Θεώ που μου έτυχε το λαχείο της αρρυθμίας το οποίο ειναι ελεγχόμενο με χάπια,καλώς ή κακώς παρά να μου τύχει το λαχείο του τυφλού,του καρκινοπαθή κλπ.Και στο φινάλε με τις αρρυθμίες ο Θεός σε προειδοποιεί να λάβεις τα μέτρα σου και να προσαρμοστείς αναλόγως,άλλους δεν τους προειδοποιεί καθόλου και τους παίρνει μια και έξω,χωρίς προειδοποιηση(τροχαια,εγκε φαλικά κλπ).Υστερα απο το επεισόδιο των αρρυθμιών και της μισολυποθυμίας που είχα,κάθε πρωί τώρα που ξυπνάω και σηκώνομαι απο το κρεβάτι λέω μέσα μου:<<Δόξα τω Θεώ,όρθιος πάλι,σε ευχαριστώ Θεέ μου που με άφησες να ζήσω και σήμερα,να μεγαλώσω τα παιδιά μου,8 και 11 ετών.Αν είναι να μου στείλεις πάλι αρρυθμίες,δεν πειράζει,καλοδεχούμενες,θα μάθω να ζώ με αυτές>>

----------


## ronpoly53

Διαβάζω σε διάφορα πόστ εδώ οτι πολλοί συμπάσχοντες απο αρρυθμίες,νέα παιδιά και κάθε ηλικίας παραλύουν απο τις αρρυθμίες και φοβούνται να γυμναστούν απο φόβο μη πάθει τίποτα η καρδιά τους.Βρε παιδιά,μη φοβάστε,μην αφήνετε τον φόβο να σας πάρει απο κάτω,λέει το σοφό ρητό:<<Αργία μήτηρ πάσης κακίας>>,δεν υπάρχει χειρότερο πράγμα απο το να κάθεσαι,βγείτε έξω,βάλτε μια φόρμα και αθλητικά παπούτσια,πάτε σε ενα πάρκο ή γήπεδο εκεί κοντά σας,πάρτε βαθιές διαφραγματικές αναπνοές να γεμίσει το στομάχι σας με αέρα,αρχίστε σιγά-σιγά να τρέχετε ή να κάνετε βάδην,να βάζετε στόχο 1 χλμ στην αρχή και σιγά σιγά να προσθέτετε χιλιόμετρα,τουλάχιστον 3 χλμ ειναι καλά για να ξεσκουριάσουν το αιμα και το σώμα καθημερινά.Αφού οι γιατροί σας διαβεβαίωσαν ότι δεν έχει κάτι παθολογικό η καρδιά σας,κινηθείτε να κυκλοφορήσει το αιμα μέσα σας,να οξυγονωθεί το σώμα και θα νοιώσετε καλύτερα με την πάροδο του χρόνου,αυτό είναι σίγουρο,νικήστε τους φόβους σας και θα δείτε ότι όλα θα πάνε καλά,ο φόβος και ο πανικός είναι πολύ κακοί σύμβουλοι,όπως λέγαμε και εμείς που υπηρετήσαμε στις καταδρομές:<<ο τολμών νικά>>Και αν παρουσιαστούν αρρυθμίες κατά τη διάρκεια η μετά το τρέξιμο ή βάδην μην πανικοβληθείτε καθόλου,δεν παθαίνετε ανακοπή και αν συνεχίσετε τη γυμναστική υπάρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα οι αρρυθμίες να μειωθούν ή και να εξαφανιστούν.

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

> Διαβάζω σε διάφορα πόστ εδώ οτι πολλοί συμπάσχοντες απο αρρυθμίες,νέα παιδιά και κάθε ηλικίας παραλύουν απο τις αρρυθμίες και φοβούνται να γυμναστούν απο φόβο μη πάθει τίποτα η καρδιά τους.Βρε παιδιά,μη φοβάστε,μην αφήνετε τον φόβο να σας πάρει απο κάτω,λέει το σοφό ρητό:<<Αργία μήτηρ πάσης κακίας>>,δεν υπάρχει χειρότερο πράγμα απο το να κάθεσαι,βγείτε έξω,βάλτε μια φόρμα και αθλητικά παπούτσια,πάτε σε ενα πάρκο ή γήπεδο εκεί κοντά σας,πάρτε βαθιές διαφραγματικές αναπνοές να γεμίσει το στομάχι σας με αέρα,αρχίστε σιγά-σιγά να τρέχετε ή να κάνετε βάδην,να βάζετε στόχο 1 χλμ στην αρχή και σιγά σιγά να προσθέτετε χιλιόμετρα,τουλάχιστον 3 χλμ ειναι καλά για να ξεσκουριάσουν το αιμα και το σώμα καθημερινά.Αφού οι γιατροί σας διαβεβαίωσαν ότι δεν έχει κάτι παθολογικό η καρδιά σας,κινηθείτε να κυκλοφορήσει το αιμα μέσα σας,να οξυγονωθεί το σώμα και θα νοιώσετε καλύτερα με την πάροδο του χρόνου,αυτό είναι σίγουρο,νικήστε τους φόβους σας και θα δείτε ότι όλα θα πάνε καλά,ο φόβος και ο πανικός είναι πολύ κακοί σύμβουλοι,όπως λέγαμε και εμείς που υπηρετήσαμε στις καταδρομές:<<ο τολμών νικά>>Και αν παρουσιαστούν αρρυθμίες κατά τη διάρκεια η μετά το τρέξιμο ή βάδην μην πανικοβληθείτε καθόλου,δεν παθαίνετε ανακοπή και αν συνεχίσετε τη γυμναστική υπάρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα οι αρρυθμίες να μειωθούν ή και να εξαφανιστούν.


Καλημέρα και καλώς όρισες στην παρέα. Εγώ παρόλο που έχω αρρυθμίες και φοβάμαι να βγω από το σπίτι μου γυμνάζομαι αρκετά χρόνια τώρα. Βασικά από 17 χρονών γυμνάζομαι, μέτρια πράγματα, γύρω στις 3 φορές την εβδομάδα και το βάρος μου είναι κανονικό. Άλλα παρόλο αυτά, δεν πιστεύω ότι με έχει βοηθήσει ιδιαίτερα. Με πιάνουν οι κρίσεις τις αρρυθμίας κατά περιόδους, χωρίς να έχω στρεσαριστεί ή να έχει αλλάξει κάτι στην καθημερινότητα μου. Όταν με πιάνουν όμως οι αρρυθμίες, ιδιαίτερα όταν είναι συνεχόμενες για αρκετή ώρα, ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ να το διαχειριστώ, δεν το αντέχω, νομίζω ότι θα πάθω ανακοπή κι ας ξέρω οτι δεν είναι επικίνδυνες και νιώθω ότι μου κόβεται η αναπνοή, πανικοβάλλομαι άλλα δεν μπορώ να κάνω διαφορετικά. Εσένα σου έδωσαν χάπι για τις αρρυθμίες ή για την παλινδρόμηση;

----------


## ronpoly53

> Καλημέρα και καλώς όρισες στην παρέα. Εγώ παρόλο που έχω αρρυθμίες και φοβάμαι να βγω από το σπίτι μου γυμνάζομαι αρκετά χρόνια τώρα. Βασικά από 17 χρονών γυμνάζομαι, μέτρια πράγματα, γύρω στις 3 φορές την εβδομάδα και το βάρος μου είναι κανονικό. Άλλα παρόλο αυτά, δεν πιστεύω ότι με έχει βοηθήσει ιδιαίτερα. Με πιάνουν οι κρίσεις τις αρρυθμίας κατά περιόδους, χωρίς να έχω στρεσαριστεί ή να έχει αλλάξει κάτι στην καθημερινότητα μου. Όταν με πιάνουν όμως οι αρρυθμίες, ιδιαίτερα όταν είναι συνεχόμενες για αρκετή ώρα, ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ να το διαχειριστώ, δεν το αντέχω, νομίζω ότι θα πάθω ανακοπή κι ας ξέρω οτι δεν είναι επικίνδυνες και νιώθω ότι μου κόβεται η αναπνοή, πανικοβάλλομαι άλλα δεν μπορώ να κάνω διαφορετικά. Εσένα σου έδωσαν χάπι για τις αρρυθμίες ή για την παλινδρόμηση;


Γειά σου και καλώς σας βρήκα όλους στην παρέα εδώ.Αυτό που μου λές είναι δυσάρεστο ασφαλώς,ότι δηλ.η γυμναστική δεν σε βοηθάει ιδιαίτερα.Δεν ξέρω όμως πως μπορώ να προτείνω κάτι που να σε βοηθήσει γιατί δεν είμαι ξερόλας και προσέχω τα λόγια μου,δεν είμαι καρδιολόγος ή ψυχολόγος ή ομοιοθεραπευτής ή ειδικός στο θέμα των αρρυθμιών τέλως πάντων για να δίνω συμβουλές εδώ κάνε αυτο και κάνε εκείνο.Ολοι είμαστε διαφορετικοί ανθρωποι με διαφορετικά βιώματα και ψυχοσύνθεση και μια τακτική ή θεραπεία που ωφελεί κάποιον μπορεί να μην έχει το επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα σε άλλον.Πάντως είναι γεγονός αδιαμφισβήτητο ότι όλα είναι θέμα μυαλού και ψυχολογίας.Οσο για τα χάπια μου έδωσαν για 1 μήνα χάπια για αρρυθμίες,γαστροοισοφαγικ  παλ/ση,πιεση και διουρητικά γιατί είχα κατακράτηση υγρών,4 χαπάκια τη μέρα δηλαδή,μόλις έκλεισα μήνα τα σταμάτησα,εχουν περάσει 15 μέρες και δεν είχα ούτε 1 αρρυθμία,σε ηρεμία και τρέξιμο αλλά αυτό δεν με καθησυχάζει ιδιαίτερα γιατί δεν ξέρω αν θα μου εμφανιστεί πάλι αυτή η καταραμένη στιγμιαία σκοτοδίνη/ζάλη/μισολυποθυμία που νομίζεις ότι ήρθε το τέλος σου και λες τετέλεσται.

----------


## ronpoly53

Εκανα διπλο ποστ το ιδιο,συγνωμη

----------


## ge0rge

> Πάντως,απο ότι διαβάζω εδώ μέσα,πολλοι συνάνθρωποι μας παιδεύονται με τις αρρυθμίες,ιδιαίτερα νέες και νέοι.Εγώ τώρα στην ηλικία των 53 που είμαι το έχω φιλοσοφήσει το θέμα και καταλήγω στο συμπέρασμα οτι είναι καθαρά ψυχολογικό,θέμα μυαλού,όλα στο μυαλό μας είναι και ιδιαίτερα οταν ζεις σε μεγάλη πόλη όπως η Αθήνα,τι περιμένεις;αγχος για το μεροκάματο,μποτιλιάρισμα,α τμ/κή ρύπανση,ακτινοβολία wifi κλπ,όλο και κάποιο κουσούρι θα μας βγεί.Το θέμα είναι το κουσούρι αυτό να είναι όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερο ανώδυνο.Μιλάμε και παραπονιόμαστε εμείς για αρρυθμίες και πανικοβαλλόμαστε,τι να πουν άλλοι συνάνθρωποι μας που ειναι χειρότερα απο εμάς;καρκινοπαθείς,νεφροπα θείς,τυφλοί,παραπληγικοί και πάει λέγοντας.Εγώ προσωπικά λέω Δόξα τω Θεώ που μου έτυχε το λαχείο της αρρυθμίας το οποίο ειναι ελεγχόμενο με χάπια,καλώς ή κακώς παρά να μου τύχει το λαχείο του τυφλού,του καρκινοπαθή κλπ.Και στο φινάλε με τις αρρυθμίες ο Θεός σε προειδοποιεί να λάβεις τα μέτρα σου και να προσαρμοστείς αναλόγως,άλλους δεν τους προειδοποιεί καθόλου και τους παίρνει μια και έξω,χωρίς προειδοποιηση(τροχαια,εγκε φαλικά κλπ).Υστερα απο το επεισόδιο των αρρυθμιών και της μισολυποθυμίας που είχα,κάθε πρωί τώρα που ξυπνάω και σηκώνομαι απο το κρεβάτι λέω μέσα μου:<<Δόξα τω Θεώ,όρθιος πάλι,σε ευχαριστώ Θεέ μου που με άφησες να ζήσω και σήμερα,να μεγαλώσω τα παιδιά μου,8 και 11 ετών.Αν είναι να μου στείλεις πάλι αρρυθμίες,δεν πειράζει,καλοδεχούμενες,θα μάθω να ζώ με αυτές>>


Και εμένα το πρώτο επεισόδιο έτσι ήταν, ακριβώς σαν εσένα. Και εγώ μέσα σε πέντε μήνες έκανα τα πάντα, από καρδιογραφηματα και σπινθηρογραφιμα μέχρι στεφανιογραφια. Όλα στο μυαλό μου είναι μου είπαν, κρίσεις πανικού ήταν αρχής εξ αρχής. Το θέμα είναι ότι μου έχει μείνει αυτή η κωλο αίσθηση και ο φόβος και παθαίνω συνέχεια κρίσεις πανικού συν το ότι φοβάμαι να κουραστω μήπως και μείνω στον τόπο.

----------


## ronpoly53

> Και εμένα το πρώτο επεισόδιο έτσι ήταν, ακριβώς σαν εσένα. Και εγώ μέσα σε πέντε μήνες έκανα τα πάντα, από καρδιογραφηματα και σπινθηρογραφιμα μέχρι στεφανιογραφια. Όλα στο μυαλό μου είναι μου είπαν, κρίσεις πανικού ήταν αρχής εξ αρχής. Το θέμα είναι ότι μου έχει μείνει αυτή η κωλο αίσθηση και ο φόβος και παθαίνω συνέχεια κρίσεις πανικού συν το ότι φοβάμαι να κουραστω μήπως και μείνω στον τόπο.


To θέμα είναι ότι δεν πρέπει να το βάλουμε κάτω και να είμαστε παθητικοί γιατί όλοι μας το ξέρουμε οτι η ζωή είναι πολυ σκληρή και συμβόλαιο με το θάνατο και ότι δεν θα αρρωστήσει ποτέ δεν υπογράφει κανένας στον πλανήτη,όσα λεφτά και να έχει,πάρτε παράδειγμα τον Βγενόπουλο,θεός σχωρέστονα, που είχε δισεκατομμύρια και το ΥΓΕΙΑ με τους καλύτερους γιατρούς.Πρόβλημα υγείας δεν είχε ποτέ,ήταν γερός σαν ταύρος και όμως τα λεφτά του δεν τον έσωσαν,απο ανακοπή στον ύπνο του έφυγε.Εμέις τουλάχιστον είμαστε κοινοί θνητοί και την ψάχνουμε με την καρδιά μας,αυτός θα νόμιζε οτι ήταν σούπερμαν και ότι θα έφτανε μέχρι 100 χρονών με τα λεφτά του και τα χαβιάρια τους και τους αστακούς που σίγουρα θα έτρωγε,είναι γνωστό ότι ήταν λάτρης της υγιεινής διατροφής,του τεννις και του γκόλφ,έλα όμως που τα πράγματα δεν ήρθαν όπως τα υπολόγιζε,Οπότε λέω στον εαυτό μου:μην ανησυχείς και άστα τα πράγματα να εξελιχθούν μόνα τους και όπου βγεί,ο πανικός και η ανησυχία δεν βοηθάνε καθόλου.Την έψαξα λίγο με το Βγενόπουλο και βρήκα αυτο:<<Με εισαγγελική παρέμβαση, όπως προβλέπεται από την ισχύουσα νομοθετική διάταξη, εξακριβώθηκαν τα αίτια του θανάτου του επιχειρηματία Ανδρέα Βγενόπουλου.
Όπως προβλέπει ο νόμος σε περιπτώσεις αιφνιδίων θανάτων που δεν υπάρχει κάνενα ιστορικό με προηγούμενα προβλήματα υγείας, επεμβαίνουν οι εισαγγελικές αρχές προκειμένου να εξακριβωθούν τα ακριβή αίτια του θανάτου του. Ο επιχειρηματίας δεν είχε κανένα πρόβλημα υγείας και για αυτόν τον λόγο όπως προβλέπει η νομοθεσία έγινε η νεκροψία.
Παρουσία τεχνικού συμβούλου της οικογένειας λοιπόν λίγες ώρες προ της κηδείας του επιχειρηματία διαπιστώθηκε από ιατροδικαστή ότι ο Ανδρέας Βγενόπουλος πέθανε από ανακοπή καρδιάς . Στην συνέχεια ενημερώθηκαν οι εισαγγελικές αρχές από τον ίδιο τον ιατροδικαστή.>>Εμάς τουλάχιστον μας προειδοποιούν οι αρρυθμίες και λαμβάνουμε προφυλάξεις,δεν νομίζω λοιπόν ότι πρέπει να πανικοβαλλόμαστε και να ανησυχούμε.

----------


## ge0rge

> To θέμα είναι ότι δεν πρέπει να το βάλουμε κάτω και να είμαστε παθητικοί γιατί όλοι μας το ξέρουμε οτι η ζωή είναι πολυ σκληρή και συμβόλαιο με το θάνατο και ότι δεν θα αρρωστήσει ποτέ δεν υπογράφει κανένας στον πλανήτη,όσα λεφτά και να έχει,πάρτε παράδειγμα τον Βγενόπουλο,θεός σχωρέστονα, που είχε δισεκατομμύρια και το ΥΓΕΙΑ με τους καλύτερους γιατρούς.Πρόβλημα υγείας δεν είχε ποτέ,ήταν γερός σαν ταύρος και όμως τα λεφτά του δεν τον έσωσαν,απο ανακοπή στον ύπνο του έφυγε.Εμέις τουλάχιστον είμαστε κοινοί θνητοί και την ψάχνουμε με την καρδιά μας,αυτός θα νόμιζε οτι ήταν σούπερμαν και ότι θα έφτανε μέχρι 100 χρονών με τα λεφτά του και τα χαβιάρια τους και τους αστακούς που σίγουρα θα έτρωγε,είναι γνωστό ότι ήταν λάτρης της υγιεινής διατροφής,του τεννις και του γκόλφ,έλα όμως που τα πράγματα δεν ήρθαν όπως τα υπολόγιζε,Οπότε λέω στον εαυτό μου:μην ανησυχείς και άστα τα πράγματα να εξελιχθούν μόνα τους και όπου βγεί,ο πανικός και η ανησυχία δεν βοηθάνε καθόλου.Την έψαξα λίγο με το Βγενόπουλο και βρήκα αυτο:<<Με εισαγγελική παρέμβαση, όπως προβλέπεται από την ισχύουσα νομοθετική διάταξη, εξακριβώθηκαν τα αίτια του θανάτου του επιχειρηματία Ανδρέα Βγενόπουλου.
> Όπως προβλέπει ο νόμος σε περιπτώσεις αιφνιδίων θανάτων που δεν υπάρχει κάνενα ιστορικό με προηγούμενα προβλήματα υγείας, επεμβαίνουν οι εισαγγελικές αρχές προκειμένου να εξακριβωθούν τα ακριβή αίτια του θανάτου του. Ο επιχειρηματίας δεν είχε κανένα πρόβλημα υγείας και για αυτόν τον λόγο όπως προβλέπει η νομοθεσία έγινε η νεκροψία.
> Παρουσία τεχνικού συμβούλου της οικογένειας λοιπόν λίγες ώρες προ της κηδείας του επιχειρηματία διαπιστώθηκε από ιατροδικαστή ότι ο Ανδρέας Βγενόπουλος πέθανε από ανακοπή καρδιάς . Στην συνέχεια ενημερώθηκαν οι εισαγγελικές αρχές από τον ίδιο τον ιατροδικαστή.>>Εμάς τουλάχιστον μας προειδοποιούν οι αρρυθμίες και λαμβάνουμε προφυλάξεις,δεν νομίζω λοιπόν ότι πρέπει να πανικοβαλλόμαστε και να ανησυχούμε.


Συμφωνώ με όλα όσα λες! Αλλά όσο και αν το θέλω δεν μπορώ να ακολουθήσω. Τρόμαξα τόσο πολύ με όλο αυτό. Ο πατέρας μου πέθανε από ανακοπή στα 44 και οι γιατροί με τρόμαξαν αρκετά μέχρι να δουν τι πραγματικά μου συμβαίνει. Είχα ένα 5μηνο που κάθε μέρα έτρεχα και είχα τους γιατρούς να μου λένε "οκ, τώρα που έκανες αυτό κάνε και εκείνο" γιατί ρε παιδιά; "γιατί είσαι μόλις τριάντατριων και έχεις και βαριά κληρονομιά" μου απαντούσαν. Και μόλις το θέμα λύθηκε εγώ χωρίς να το καταλάβω είχα πέσει στην λούμπα. Κάθε μέρα δεν ήμουν καλά. Με διαβεβαιωναν οι καρδιολογοι ότι είμαι μια χαρά αλλά να ή ταχυκαρδιες και η έκτακτες. Μόλις το μυαλό μου πίστεψε ότι η καρδιά μου είναι μια χαρά εμφανίστηκαν αλλά προβλήματα και μόλις ξεμπέρδεψα και από αυτά γύρισα πάλι πίσω στην καρδιά. Έκανα δεκάδες χιλιόμετρα ποδήλατο και πλέον φοβάμαι να κάνω ακόμα και εκατό μέτρα. Φοβάμαι να πάω μια βόλτα στο βουνό γιατί δεν θέλω να είμαι μακριά από νοσοκομεία. Ξέρω πως είναι στο μυαλό μου αλλά με το που νιώσω ακόμα και μια δυσπεψία το μυαλό μου τρέχει στην καρδιά και η σφυξεισ φτάνουν 150. Μην σας ζαλίζω άλλο. Αυτά

----------


## gardenia100

> To θέμα είναι ότι δεν πρέπει να το βάλουμε κάτω και να είμαστε παθητικοί γιατί όλοι μας το ξέρουμε οτι η ζωή είναι πολυ σκληρή και συμβόλαιο με το θάνατο και ότι δεν θα αρρωστήσει ποτέ δεν υπογράφει κανένας στον πλανήτη,όσα λεφτά και να έχει,πάρτε παράδειγμα τον Βγενόπουλο,θεός σχωρέστονα, που είχε δισεκατομμύρια και το ΥΓΕΙΑ με τους καλύτερους γιατρούς.Πρόβλημα υγείας δεν είχε ποτέ,ήταν γερός σαν ταύρος και όμως τα λεφτά του δεν τον έσωσαν,απο ανακοπή στον ύπνο του έφυγε.Εμέις τουλάχιστον είμαστε κοινοί θνητοί και την ψάχνουμε με την καρδιά μας,αυτός θα νόμιζε οτι ήταν σούπερμαν και ότι θα έφτανε μέχρι 100 χρονών με τα λεφτά του και τα χαβιάρια τους και τους αστακούς που σίγουρα θα έτρωγε,είναι γνωστό ότι ήταν λάτρης της υγιεινής διατροφής,του τεννις και του γκόλφ,έλα όμως που τα πράγματα δεν ήρθαν όπως τα υπολόγιζε,Οπότε λέω στον εαυτό μου:μην ανησυχείς και άστα τα πράγματα να εξελιχθούν μόνα τους και όπου βγεί,ο πανικός και η ανησυχία δεν βοηθάνε καθόλου.Την έψαξα λίγο με το Βγενόπουλο και βρήκα αυτο:<<Με εισαγγελική παρέμβαση, όπως προβλέπεται από την ισχύουσα νομοθετική διάταξη, εξακριβώθηκαν τα αίτια του θανάτου του επιχειρηματία Ανδρέα Βγενόπουλου.
> Όπως προβλέπει ο νόμος σε περιπτώσεις αιφνιδίων θανάτων που δεν υπάρχει κάνενα ιστορικό με προηγούμενα προβλήματα υγείας, επεμβαίνουν οι εισαγγελικές αρχές προκειμένου να εξακριβωθούν τα ακριβή αίτια του θανάτου του. Ο επιχειρηματίας δεν είχε κανένα πρόβλημα υγείας και για αυτόν τον λόγο όπως προβλέπει η νομοθεσία έγινε η νεκροψία.
> Παρουσία τεχνικού συμβούλου της οικογένειας λοιπόν λίγες ώρες προ της κηδείας του επιχειρηματία διαπιστώθηκε από ιατροδικαστή ότι ο Ανδρέας Βγενόπουλος πέθανε από ανακοπή καρδιάς . Στην συνέχεια ενημερώθηκαν οι εισαγγελικές αρχές από τον ίδιο τον ιατροδικαστή.>>Εμάς τουλάχιστον μας προειδοποιούν οι αρρυθμίες και λαμβάνουμε προφυλάξεις,δεν νομίζω λοιπόν ότι πρέπει να πανικοβαλλόμαστε και να ανησυχούμε.


Καλησπερα ronpoly 53 και απο μενα...Διαβαζω πολυ προσεκτικα τα ποστ σου...σχεδον τα ιδια πανω κατω περναω και εγω......η κατασταση εχει ξεφυγει περα απο καθε οριο....καθε τρεις και λιγο τρεχω σε γιατρους...διαφορων ειδικοτητων......ολες καθαρες...ησυχαζω προς στιγμη και μετα παλι τα ιδια και τα ιδια....κουραστηκα να ζω ετσι....γραφω εδω στο φορουμ γιατι μονο καποιος ομοιοπαθης μπορει να καταλαβει ακριβως....οι ρυθμοι που ζω δεν βοηθουν......πολυ αγχος δουλεια......κτλ κτλ κτλ......να ευχηθω ολα καλα να πανε τι αλλο να πω....να προσπαθουμε να ζουμε εστω στιγμες ομορφες.....να νοιωθουμε καλα μεσα μας και με τον εαυτο μας.... ειναι και αυτο κατι...

----------


## ronpoly53

Αστα να πάνε,ge0rge και gardenia100,οι περισσότεροι εδώ πέρα συμφωνούμε ότι το πρόβλημα είναι θέμα ψυχολογίας και μυαλού.Και ο ανθρώπινος εγκέφαλος είναι το μεγαλύτερο μυστήριο όλων,εδώ τη ψάχνουνε χρόνια στα εργαστήρια οι επιστήμονες και προσπαθούν να αποκρυπτογραφήσουν τα μυστήρια του,όπως τα κατάφεραν με το DNA,αν το καταφέρουν ασφαλώς θα μας βοηθήσει πολύ όλους μας να καταλάβουμε πως δημιουργούνται αυτές οι αρρωστημένες καταστάσεις(αρρυθμίες,θανα τοφοβία κλπ).Πάντως είναι γεγονός οτι πληρώνουμε το τίμημα της τεχνολογίας και περιμένουμε μετά να μας σώσουν τα χαπάκια..Θυμάμαι ρε παιδί μου τα παλιά χρόνια όταν ήμουνα πιτσιρικάς και νέος,πραγματικά δεν θυμάμαι κάποιον απο το περιβάλλον μου να λέει:<<έχω αρρυθμίες..>>,θα μου πεις μπορεί να είχε και να μην το καταλάβαινε γιατί οι ρυθμοί της ζωής ήταν σαφώς πιο αργοί τότε και δεν υπήρχε το σημερινό άγχος και οι καρδιολόγοι δεν ήταν εξειδικευμένοι σε αρρυθμιολόγους κλπ,τα παλιά χρόνια μιλούσανε μόνο για έμφραγμα.Τουλάχιστον,ας λέμε δόξα τω θεώ που υπάρχουν τα χάπια σήμερα και μας ανακουφίζουν κάπως,έστω και προσωρινά.Επίσης πιστεύω οτι παίζει ρόλο και το εξής:στην πολύ δύσκολη εποχή μας,οι καρδιές μας συναισθηματικά εχουν ψυχρανθεί,έχουν γίνει <<πέτρα>> που λέμε,δεν μας καίγεται καρφί για τον διπλανό μας,είμαστε εγωιστές και κοιτάμε τη πάρτη μας μόνο και άσε τον συνάνθρωπό δίπλα μας να πεθαίνει απο την πείνα ή να μην έχει στέγη να κοιμηθεί και να είναι άστεγος ή ρούχα να φορέσει,μόνο τον εαυτούλη μας κοιτάμε,αυτόν τον τυραννικό απατώνα.Ε,όσο νάναι,πιστεύω εγώ κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη,δεν ξέρω εσείς,οτι αυτά επηρεάζουν την καρδιά μας έστω και ασυνείδητα,χωρίς να το καταλαβαίνουμε,είναι πολύ δύσκολο στην εποχή μας να είσαι καλός άνθρωπος και να έχεις πονόψυχη,ευγενική καρδιά.Μας ενδιαφέρει πιο πολύ αν θα υπάρχει Wifi για το κινητό μας εκεί που πίνουμε τον καφέ μας αραχτοί και καρφί δεν μας καίγεται αν η καρδιά μας <<πιάνει>> τα σήματα συνανθρώπων μας που εκπεμπουν έκκληση για βοήθεια..

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

> Αστα να πάνε,ge0rge και gardenia100,οι περισσότεροι εδώ πέρα συμφωνούμε ότι το πρόβλημα είναι θέμα ψυχολογίας και μυαλού.Και ο ανθρώπινος εγκέφαλος είναι το μεγαλύτερο μυστήριο όλων,εδώ τη ψάχνουνε χρόνια στα εργαστήρια οι επιστήμονες και προσπαθούν να αποκρυπτογραφήσουν τα μυστήρια του,όπως τα κατάφεραν με το DNA,αν το καταφέρουν ασφαλώς θα μας βοηθήσει πολύ όλους μας να καταλάβουμε πως δημιουργούνται αυτές οι αρρωστημένες καταστάσεις(αρρυθμίες,θανα τοφοβία κλπ).Πάντως είναι γεγονός οτι πληρώνουμε το τίμημα της τεχνολογίας και περιμένουμε μετά να μας σώσουν τα χαπάκια..Θυμάμαι ρε παιδί μου τα παλιά χρόνια όταν ήμουνα πιτσιρικάς και νέος,πραγματικά δεν θυμάμαι κάποιον απο το περιβάλλον μου να λέει:<<έχω αρρυθμίες..>>,θα μου πεις μπορεί να είχε και να μην το καταλάβαινε γιατί οι ρυθμοί της ζωής ήταν σαφώς πιο αργοί τότε και δεν υπήρχε το σημερινό άγχος και οι καρδιολόγοι δεν ήταν εξειδικευμένοι σε αρρυθμιολόγους κλπ,τα παλιά χρόνια μιλούσανε μόνο για έμφραγμα.Τουλάχιστον,ας λέμε δόξα τω θεώ που υπάρχουν τα χάπια σήμερα και μας ανακουφίζουν κάπως,έστω και προσωρινά.Επίσης πιστεύω οτι παίζει ρόλο και το εξής:στην πολύ δύσκολη εποχή μας,οι καρδιές μας συναισθηματικά εχουν ψυχρανθεί,έχουν γίνει <<πέτρα>> που λέμε,δεν μας καίγεται καρφί για τον διπλανό μας,είμαστε εγωιστές και κοιτάμε τη πάρτη μας μόνο και άσε τον συνάνθρωπό δίπλα μας να πεθαίνει απο την πείνα ή να μην έχει στέγη να κοιμηθεί και να είναι άστεγος ή ρούχα να φορέσει,μόνο τον εαυτούλη μας κοιτάμε,αυτόν τον τυραννικό απατώνα.Ε,όσο νάναι,πιστεύω εγώ κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη,δεν ξέρω εσείς,οτι αυτά επηρεάζουν την καρδιά μας έστω και ασυνείδητα,χωρίς να το καταλαβαίνουμε,είναι πολύ δύσκολο στην εποχή μας να είσαι καλός άνθρωπος και να έχεις πονόψυχη,ευγενική καρδιά.Μας ενδιαφέρει πιο πολύ αν θα υπάρχει Wifi για το κινητό μας εκεί που πίνουμε τον καφέ μας αραχτοί και καρφί δεν μας καίγεται αν η καρδιά μας <<πιάνει>> τα σήματα συνανθρώπων μας που εκπεμπουν έκκληση για βοήθεια..


Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο σε αυτά που λες. Έχουμε απομακρυνθεί από τους συνανθρώπους μας και όλοι νοιαζόμαστε μόνο για τον εαυτό μας. Είναι σημεία των καιρών. Κι εγώ δεν θυμάμαι να λέει κανένας παλιά, έχω αρρυθμίες. Τώρα έχει γίνει ένα πράγμα σαν επιδημία. Οι τέσσερις στους δέκα έχουν πρόβλημα με τις αρρυθμίες. Δεν ξέρω αν φταίει το άγχος ή η ακτινοβολία που δεχόμαστε ή ακόμα και αυτά που μας ψεκάζουν κατά καιρούς.

----------


## gardenia100

> Αστα να πάνε,ge0rge και gardenia100,οι περισσότεροι εδώ πέρα συμφωνούμε ότι το πρόβλημα είναι θέμα ψυχολογίας και μυαλού.Και ο ανθρώπινος εγκέφαλος είναι το μεγαλύτερο μυστήριο όλων,εδώ τη ψάχνουνε χρόνια στα εργαστήρια οι επιστήμονες και προσπαθούν να αποκρυπτογραφήσουν τα μυστήρια του,όπως τα κατάφεραν με το DNA,αν το καταφέρουν ασφαλώς θα μας βοηθήσει πολύ όλους μας να καταλάβουμε πως δημιουργούνται αυτές οι αρρωστημένες καταστάσεις(αρρυθμίες,θανα τοφοβία κλπ).Πάντως είναι γεγονός οτι πληρώνουμε το τίμημα της τεχνολογίας και περιμένουμε μετά να μας σώσουν τα χαπάκια..Θυμάμαι ρε παιδί μου τα παλιά χρόνια όταν ήμουνα πιτσιρικάς και νέος,πραγματικά δεν θυμάμαι κάποιον απο το περιβάλλον μου να λέει:<<έχω αρρυθμίες..>>,θα μου πεις μπορεί να είχε και να μην το καταλάβαινε γιατί οι ρυθμοί της ζωής ήταν σαφώς πιο αργοί τότε και δεν υπήρχε το σημερινό άγχος και οι καρδιολόγοι δεν ήταν εξειδικευμένοι σε αρρυθμιολόγους κλπ,τα παλιά χρόνια μιλούσανε μόνο για έμφραγμα.Τουλάχιστον,ας λέμε δόξα τω θεώ που υπάρχουν τα χάπια σήμερα και μας ανακουφίζουν κάπως,έστω και προσωρινά.Επίσης πιστεύω οτι παίζει ρόλο και το εξής:στην πολύ δύσκολη εποχή μας,οι καρδιές μας συναισθηματικά εχουν ψυχρανθεί,έχουν γίνει <<πέτρα>> που λέμε,δεν μας καίγεται καρφί για τον διπλανό μας,είμαστε εγωιστές και κοιτάμε τη πάρτη μας μόνο και άσε τον συνάνθρωπό δίπλα μας να πεθαίνει απο την πείνα ή να μην έχει στέγη να κοιμηθεί και να είναι άστεγος ή ρούχα να φορέσει,μόνο τον εαυτούλη μας κοιτάμε,αυτόν τον τυραννικό απατώνα.Ε,όσο νάναι,πιστεύω εγώ κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη,δεν ξέρω εσείς,οτι αυτά επηρεάζουν την καρδιά μας έστω και ασυνείδητα,χωρίς να το καταλαβαίνουμε,είναι πολύ δύσκολο στην εποχή μας να είσαι καλός άνθρωπος και να έχεις πονόψυχη,ευγενική καρδιά.Μας ενδιαφέρει πιο πολύ αν θα υπάρχει Wifi για το κινητό μας εκεί που πίνουμε τον καφέ μας αραχτοί και καρφί δεν μας καίγεται αν η καρδιά μας <<πιάνει>> τα σήματα συνανθρώπων μας που εκπεμπουν έκκληση για βοήθεια..


Αν δεν ηταν τοσο πετρα η καρδια μας.......τωρα ολα θα ηταν διαφορετικα.....ελλειψη ζεστασιας και αγαπης υπαρχει....πλεον επικρατει μονο συμφερον.....αυτο δυστυχως το καταλαβα στα 42 μου..και γι αυτο πληρωνω τωρα το τιμημα.....ενα απο αυτα ολα τα ψυχοσωματικα που δηλητηριαζουν τις στιγμες

----------


## litoa

Καλησπερα σε ολους!Μαρια,δεν ειχα ποτε πολλες εκτακτες,αλλες μερες 5,αλλες καμια 10αρια,σε πιο ασχημες μερες 20,30 δε μπορω να υπολογισω ακριβως..φυσικα ακομα εχω,αλλα πλεον εχω πιο πολλες καλες μερες και ισως το διαχειριζομαι καλυτερα.υπαρχουν βεβαια και περιοδοι εξαρσεων,κυριως στα μεσα του κυκλου η λιγες μερες πριν αδιαθετησω.αυτο που με αγχωνει και φοβιζει πολυ ειναι οταν με πιανουν ριπες εκτακτων για λιγα δευτερολεπτα,εκει τα παιζω.εσας σας πιανει αυτο ποτε;

----------


## gardenia100

Καλημέρα ronpoly53.....ας ξεκινήσουμε με λίγο θετική σκέψη...μπας και αλλάξει κάτι προς το καλύτερο!

----------


## ronpoly53

> Καλημέρα ronpoly53.....ας ξεκινήσουμε με λίγο θετική σκέψη...μπας και αλλάξει κάτι προς το καλύτερο!


Καλημέρα επίσης gardenia100 και σε όλους σας,ναι,το κατά δύναμη,ειδικά σήμερα με τη γενική απεργία και καιρό ψυχοπλάκωμα χαχα,όπως είπαμε όμως:δεν το βάζουμε κάτω,είμαστε αισιόδοξοι και όταν φοβόμαστε κάτι πατάμε γκάζι και ορμάμε καταπάνω του,κόντρα,δεν το αφήνουμε να μας πάρει απο κάτω,η δύναμη της θέλησης μας υπερισχύει :)

----------


## gardenia100

ψυχοπλάκωμα τρελλό σήμερα...όχι πως και με λιακάδες και χώρίς απεργίες είναι καλύτερη η κατάσταση...λέμε τώρα.....αλλά οκ......ειπαμε προσπαθουμε πάντα για θετική διάθεση...από αυτήν ξεκινούν όλα..όπως μου είχε πει και ο γιατρός μου..το φάρμακο το καλύτερο για τα πάντα είναι να έχεις όμορφη ψυχολογία....όλα τα άλλα μετά διορθώνονται

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

> Καλησπερα σε ολους!Μαρια,δεν ειχα ποτε πολλες εκτακτες,αλλες μερες 5,αλλες καμια 10αρια,σε πιο ασχημες μερες 20,30 δε μπορω να υπολογισω ακριβως..φυσικα ακομα εχω,αλλα πλεον εχω πιο πολλες καλες μερες και ισως το διαχειριζομαι καλυτερα.υπαρχουν βεβαια και περιοδοι εξαρσεων,κυριως στα μεσα του κυκλου η λιγες μερες πριν αδιαθετησω.αυτο που με αγχωνει και φοβιζει πολυ ειναι οταν με πιανουν ριπες εκτακτων για λιγα δευτερολεπτα,εκει τα παιζω.εσας σας πιανει αυτο ποτε;


Με πιάνουν και εμένα ριπές εκτάκτων και πιστεύω οι περισσότεροι εδώ μέσα το έχουν αυτό. Άλλα εμένα το πρόβλημα μου είναι πως το τελευταίο διάστημα όταν ξεκινάν οι έκτακτες δεν σταματάνε. Μπορεί και 1 ώρα συνεχόμενα να έχω έκτακτες. Εσύ παίρνεις κάτι για τις έκτακτες, σου έχουν δώσει κάποιο φάρμακο;

----------


## neraida100

Καλησπερα σε ολους κ καλη εβδομαδα η οποια ξεκινησε με εντονο το αισθημα του αγχους......εκτακτες αρκετες.....με στιγμιαιο κοψιμο αναπνοης....εχω γυρισει του κοσμου τους γιατρους....τα ιδια κ τα ιδια....ολα οκ...αρα ΑΓΧΟΣ.......πλεον ειναι ανεξελεγκτη η κατασταση...αρχισα γυμναστικη να ξεδινω ...περιμενοντας πιο ουσιαστικα αποτελεσματα..θα δειξει.....

----------


## litoa

Μαρια,ναι παιρνω.οπως εχω ξαναγραψει το φαρμακο αυτο ανηκει στους β-αναστολεις(beta blockers).εγω παιρνω lopresor και πιστευω μ'εχει βοηθησει.παλιοτερα επαιρνα tenormin,αλλα το lopresor μου "ταιριαζει" πιο πολυ.δεν ειναι παντως φαρμακο για θεραπεια,γιατι θεραπεια δεν χρειαζεται αλλα και δεν υπαρχει για τις εκτακτες,ειναι μονο για να καταλαγιαζουν καπως τα συμπτωματα...εσυ τι σκεφτεσαι και δεν δοκιμαζεις κατι,σε φοβιζει;

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

> Μαρια,ναι παιρνω.οπως εχω ξαναγραψει το φαρμακο αυτο ανηκει στους β-αναστολεις(beta blockers).εγω παιρνω lopresor και πιστευω μ'εχει βοηθησει.παλιοτερα επαιρνα tenormin,αλλα το lopresor μου "ταιριαζει" πιο πολυ.δεν ειναι παντως φαρμακο για θεραπεια,γιατι θεραπεια δεν χρειαζεται αλλα και δεν υπαρχει για τις εκτακτες,ειναι μονο για να καταλαγιαζουν καπως τα συμπτωματα...εσυ τι σκεφτεσαι και δεν δοκιμαζεις κατι,σε φοβιζει;


Εγώ είχα πάει στο παρελθόν σε αρκετούς καρδιολόγους, και μου έλεγαν ότι για τις έκτακτες δεν χρειάζεται να πάρω τίποτα κι ότι είναι τελείως ακίνδυνες. Τους έλεγα ότι με ενοχλούν πολύ και αυτοί επέμεναν ότι δεν χρειάζεται να πάρω τίποτα και ότι τα αντιαρρυθμικά φάρμακα μπορεί να προκαλέσουν πιο σοβαρές αρρυθμίες από αυτές που έχω. Το τελευταίο 3μηνο όμως η κατάσταση σιγά σιγά έφτασε στο απροχώρητο. Έτσι πήγα τώρα σε έναν άλλο καρδιολόγο, ο οποίος μου είπε ότι οι έκτακτες είναι ακίνδυνες αλλά επειδή του είπα ότι υποφέρω, έδειξε να με καταλαβαίνει και μου έδωσε το carvepen 6,25, είναι αντιυπερτασικό ουσιαστικά, αλλά είναι β αναστολείς, που βοηθάει στο να ηρεμεί την καρδιά. Παίρνω 3 την ημέρα, καθημερινά γιατί είναι πολύ ελαφριά σαν δόση. Δείχνει να με έχουν ηρεμήσει, μπορεί να μην είναι βέβαια και το φάρμακο άλλα να είναι οι μέρες τους να ηρεμήσουν. Θα δείξει. Εσύ το lopressor το παίρνεις κάθε μέρα;

----------


## Zinovaki

τις αρρυθμιες μου τις ξεπερασα με αμπουλες μαγνησιου που μου συνεστηςε καρδιολογος.Με 3μηνη θεραπεια εξαφανιστηκαν σχεδον.ρωτηστε τον γιατρο σας αν θελετε για αμπουλες μαγνησιου!

----------


## Zinovaki

> Καλησπερα σε ολους κ καλη εβδομαδα η οποια ξεκινησε με εντονο το αισθημα του αγχους......εκτακτες αρκετες.....με στιγμιαιο κοψιμο αναπνοης....εχω γυρισει του κοσμου τους γιατρους....τα ιδια κ τα ιδια....ολα οκ...αρα ΑΓΧΟΣ.......πλεον ειναι ανεξελεγκτη η κατασταση...αρχισα γυμναστικη να ξεδινω ...περιμενοντας πιο ουσιαστικα αποτελεσματα..θα δειξει.....


αμπουλες μαγνησιου..συζητα το με εναν καρδιολογο κ αν σου το επιτρεψει και ξεκινησεις αγωγη θα με θυμηθεις.ΑΠΑΛΛΑΧΤΗΚΑ.

----------


## neraida100

> αμπουλες μαγνησιου..συζητα το με εναν καρδιολογο κ αν σου το επιτρεψει και ξεκινησεις αγωγη θα με θυμηθεις.ΑΠΑΛΛΑΧΤΗΚΑ.


Καλησπερα κ ευχαριστω για την απαντηση...εχω δοκιμασει μαγνησιο σε σκονη το πολυ δυνατο...κατι εκανε αλλα το διεκοψα γιατι μου ειπε ο γιατρος πως αν παρω πολυ καιρο μπορει να παθω υπερμαγνησιαιμια και το σταματησα για λιγο. Ειναι καθαρα θεμα ψυχολογιας κανω εξετασεις συχνα.....ενα σκασμο λεφτα για να μου λενε να ηρεμησω κ να μην αγχωνομαι....ειναι δυσκολο αυτο ειδικα αν κουβαλας πολυ πραμα μεσα σου....φορτιο μεγαλο...

----------


## Zinovaki

παντως εγω τις αρρυθμιες τις παντρευτηκα εφ ορου ζωης νεραιδα μου.καθε φορα οταν κουραζομαι σωματικα και κυειως ψυχολογικα τις παθαινω συνεχεια.το μαγνησιο με βοηθησε αλλα δεν εξαλειφθηκε το προβλημα.οι δυο φορες που πηγα σε καρδιολογο παντως ηταν αρκετες για να πειστω οτι δεν εχω κατι παθολογικο οποτε σε δυσκολες περιοδους οταν με πιανει προσπαθω απλα να μη το σκεφτομαι και περναει.τωρα αντιμετωπιζω αλλες "ασθενειες" και εχω φρικαρει.ευχομαι να γινεις/γινουμε ολοι μας καλα και να επιστρεψουμε σε μια φυσιολογικη ζωη οπως οι περισσοτεροι ανθρωποι.

----------


## Zinovaki

> Καλησπερα κ ευχαριστω για την απαντηση...εχω δοκιμασει μαγνησιο σε σκονη το πολυ δυνατο...κατι εκανε αλλα το διεκοψα γιατι μου ειπε ο γιατρος πως αν παρω πολυ καιρο μπορει να παθω υπερμαγνησιαιμια και το σταματησα για λιγο. Ειναι καθαρα θεμα ψυχολογιας κανω εξετασεις συχνα.....ενα σκασμο λεφτα για να μου λενε να ηρεμησω κ να μην αγχωνομαι....ειναι δυσκολο αυτο ειδικα αν κουβαλας πολυ πραμα μεσα σου....φορτιο μεγαλο...


παντως εγω τις αρρυθμιες τις παντρευτηκα εφ ορου ζωης νεραιδα μου.καθε φορα οταν κουραζομαι σωματικα και κυειως ψυχολογικα τις παθαινω συνεχεια.το μαγνησιο με βοηθησε αλλα δεν εξαλειφθηκε το προβλημα.οι δυο φορες που πηγα σε καρδιολογο παντως ηταν αρκετες για να πειστω οτι δεν εχω κατι παθολογικο οποτε σε δυσκολες περιοδους οταν με πιανει προσπαθω απλα να μη το σκεφτομαι και περναει.τωρα αντιμετωπιζω αλλες "ασθενειες" και εχω φρικαρει.ευχομαι να γινεις/γινουμε ολοι μας καλα και να επιστρεψουμε σε μια φυσιολογικη ζωη οπως οι περισσοτεροι ανθρωποι.

----------


## neraida100

> παντως εγω τις αρρυθμιες τις παντρευτηκα εφ ορου ζωης νεραιδα μου.καθε φορα οταν κουραζομαι σωματικα και κυειως ψυχολογικα τις παθαινω συνεχεια.το μαγνησιο με βοηθησε αλλα δεν εξαλειφθηκε το προβλημα.οι δυο φορες που πηγα σε καρδιολογο παντως ηταν αρκετες για να πειστω οτι δεν εχω κατι παθολογικο οποτε σε δυσκολες περιοδους οταν με πιανει προσπαθω απλα να μη το σκεφτομαι και περναει.τωρα αντιμετωπιζω αλλες "ασθενειες" και εχω φρικαρει.ευχομαι να γινεις/γινουμε ολοι μας καλα και να επιστρεψουμε σε μια φυσιολογικη ζωη οπως οι περισσοτεροι ανθρωποι.


Πολλα εχουμε παντρευτει τα οποια μας χαλανε ολη τη ψυχολογια και τις πιο πολλες φορες μας ακολουθουν συνεχως....εγω εκτος απο αρρυθμιες εχω και τιναγματα εκει που παει να χαλαρωσει το σωμα καποιες φορες.....να αφησω τους καρδιολογους να πιασω τους νευρολογους; θα με κυνηγανε ολοι στο τελος χα χα . Δε ξερω τι να πω....το πιο σημαντικο παντως ειναι να υπαρχουν διπλα μας γενικα ανθρωποι να μας νοιωθουν να καταλαβαινουν και να μας αγαπουν............δεν λεω να μας νταντευουν απο το πρωι εως το βραδυ αλλα να ξερουμε πως υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που νοιαζονται αληθινα..

----------


## Zinovaki

> Πολλα εχουμε παντρευτει τα οποια μας χαλανε ολη τη ψυχολογια και τις πιο πολλες φορες μας ακολουθουν συνεχως....εγω εκτος απο αρρυθμιες εχω και τιναγματα εκει που παει να χαλαρωσει το σωμα καποιες φορες.....να αφησω τους καρδιολογους να πιασω τους νευρολογους; θα με κυνηγανε ολοι στο τελος χα χα . Δε ξερω τι να πω....το πιο σημαντικο παντως ειναι να υπαρχουν διπλα μας γενικα ανθρωποι να μας νοιωθουν να καταλαβαινουν και να μας αγαπουν............δεν λεω να μας νταντευουν απο το πρωι εως το βραδυ αλλα να ξερουμε πως υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που νοιαζονται αληθινα..


εγω επειδη τα δικα μου ατομα, σχεδον ολα,τα εχω τρελανει,πλεον τραβαω κουπι μονη μου και θεωρω πως σιγουρα θα τα καταφερω και ολα αυτα θα ειναι αργα η γρηγορα ενας κακος εφιαλτης του παρελθοντος.Θελει σιγουρα πολλη δουλεια και συνειδητοποιηση του προβληματος..αργα σταθερα βηματα και ολα θα γινουν για ολους μας.
Μιας και το ειπες,ο νευρολογος ειναι η μοναδικη ειδικοτητα που δεν εχω ακομα απασχολησει.Εχω δωσει ενα καρο λεφτα ,αλλα κυριολεκτικα ΕΝΑ ΚΑΡΟ,σε παθολογους,καρδιολογους,εν δοκρινολογους,σε εξετασεις αιματος,ψαγμενες και απλες,σε σε σε..ΟΥΤΕ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ,ΟΥΤΕ ΜΙΑ ,δεν ειχα προβλημα υγειας.Και ομως ειμαι εδω και ακομα παλευω με το τερας,αλλα θα το νικησω οπως ολοι μας.

----------


## neraida100

> εγω επειδη τα δικα μου ατομα, σχεδον ολα,τα εχω τρελανει,πλεον τραβαω κουπι μονη μου και θεωρω πως σιγουρα θα τα καταφερω και ολα αυτα θα ειναι αργα η γρηγορα ενας κακος εφιαλτης του παρελθοντος.Θελει σιγουρα πολλη δουλεια και συνειδητοποιηση του προβληματος..αργα σταθερα βηματα και ολα θα γινουν για ολους μας.
> Μιας και το ειπες,ο νευρολογος ειναι η μοναδικη ειδικοτητα που δεν εχω ακομα απασχολησει.Εχω δωσει ενα καρο λεφτα ,αλλα κυριολεκτικα ΕΝΑ ΚΑΡΟ,σε παθολογους,καρδιολογους,εν δοκρινολογους,σε εξετασεις αιματος,ψαγμενες και απλες,σε σε σε..ΟΥΤΕ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ,ΟΥΤΕ ΜΙΑ ,δεν ειχα προβλημα υγειας.Και ομως ειμαι εδω και ακομα παλευω με το τερας,αλλα θα το νικησω οπως ολοι μας.


Στο ευχομαι να το νικησεις μεσα απο τη καρδια μου και νασαι καλα παντα.....ΜΙΑ ζωη γαμωτο ζουμε...μονο ΜΙΑ

----------


## Zinovaki

> Στο ευχομαι να το νικησεις μεσα απο τη καρδια μου και νασαι καλα παντα.....ΜΙΑ ζωη γαμωτο ζουμε...μονο ΜΙΑ

----------


## Ntenia

Καλησπέρα σε όλους! Είμαι νέο μέλος στο φόρουμ. Διαβάζω πολύ καιρό όσα γράφετε. Αντιμετωπίζω κ εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα με εσάς! Ταλαιπωρουμε συνέχεια από εκτακτες συστολες. Ομολογώ ότι πια δεν τις φοβάμαι τόσο όσο στις αρχές. Κ έχουν μειωθεί κατά πάρα πολύ. Έχω πάει πολλές φορές κ εγώ σε καρδιολογους κ όλοι μ λενε πως δεν έχω τίποτα. Είναι θέμα άγχους. Αυτό που νιώθω όμως τις τελευταίες μέρες με ανησυχεί γιατί δ ξερω τ είναι,μιας και όταν είχα βάλει holter δεν είχα το συμπτώμα. Νιώθω ξαφνικά τ καρδιά μου να χτυπάει αρρυθμα για λίγα λεπτά. Τη 1η φορά που τ επαθα ήταν όταν πήγα να ξαπλώσω κ τ ένιωθα για 5 λεπτά ασταμάτητα. Φυσικά κ πηγα στα επειγόντα αλλά μάταια γιατί μ πέρασε στη διαδρομή. Έκτοτε τ εχω παθει άλλες 5 φορες. Τ μια ενώ περπατουσα κ τις άλλες σε χαλαρή φάση όπως απόψε. Δε ξέρω τ είναι αυτο κ φοβαμαι πολύ 
Εσείς τ έχετε πάθει?

----------


## litoa

Μαρια,ναι,το παιρνω καθημερινα το lopresor εδω και 2-2,5χρονια,πρωι-βραδυ.τις τελευταιες μερες κανω μια προσπαθεια μειωσης της δοσης,απο 75 στα 50 mg κι ελπιζω να παει καλα.εσυ πως τα πας με το φαρμακο;

----------


## Nicos70

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους! Είμαι νέο μέλος στο φόρουμ. Διαβάζω πολύ καιρό όσα γράφετε. Αντιμετωπίζω κ εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα με εσάς! Ταλαιπωρουμε συνέχεια από εκτακτες συστολες. Ομολογώ ότι πια δεν τις φοβάμαι τόσο όσο στις αρχές. Κ έχουν μειωθεί κατά πάρα πολύ. Έχω πάει πολλές φορές κ εγώ σε καρδιολογους κ όλοι μ λενε πως δεν έχω τίποτα. Είναι θέμα άγχους. Αυτό που νιώθω όμως τις τελευταίες μέρες με ανησυχεί γιατί δ ξερω τ είναι,μιας και όταν είχα βάλει holter δεν είχα το συμπτώμα. Νιώθω ξαφνικά τ καρδιά μου να χτυπάει αρρυθμα για λίγα λεπτά. Τη 1η φορά που τ επαθα ήταν όταν πήγα να ξαπλώσω κ τ ένιωθα για 5 λεπτά ασταμάτητα. Φυσικά κ πηγα στα επειγόντα αλλά μάταια γιατί μ πέρασε στη διαδρομή. Έκτοτε τ εχω παθει άλλες 5 φορες. Τ μια ενώ περπατουσα κ τις άλλες σε χαλαρή φάση όπως απόψε. Δε ξέρω τ είναι αυτο κ φοβαμαι πολύ 
> Εσείς τ έχετε πάθει?


Καλημερα κι απο μενα


Αυτο που λες αν εχω καταλαβει καλα το παθαινω απο 21 χρονων σε καποιες φασεις και ουτε και γω εχω καταφερει να το καταγραψω. Ο γιατρος μου λεει οτι μαλλον ειναι καποιο ειδος ταχυκαρδιας, υπερκοιλιακη αν θυμαμαι και να μην φοβαμαι...,

----------


## Nicos70

Ειχα πολυ καιρο να γραψω αν καιι σας διαβαζω συνεχεια και βλεπω τι τραβατε ολοι σας. Η κατασταση μου οοως ειχα γραψει παλια ειναι μια ισοροπια αε τεντομενο σχοινι. Μερες ειμαι καλα αλλα αυτες ειναι ελαχιστες. Ειναι Απιστευτο ομως πως μια κουβεντα με καποιον που σε καταλαβαινει τι περνας σε θωρακιζει εστω για λιγο για να αντεξεις. Το χειροτερο απ ολα ειναι η μοναξια αυτου που περναμε που κανενας δεν μπορει να καταλαβει.

----------


## lone

Nicos70 καλημερα κι απο μενα σε ολους. Αυτο ειναι το χειροτερο, να μην σε καταλαβαινει κανενας . Να κουβαλας μονη σου το σταυρο σου

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

> Μαρια,ναι,το παιρνω καθημερινα το lopresor εδω και 2-2,5χρονια,πρωι-βραδυ.τις τελευταιες μερες κανω μια προσπαθεια μειωσης της δοσης,απο 75 στα 50 mg κι ελπιζω να παει καλα.εσυ πως τα πας με το φαρμακο;


Εγώ από την ώρα που ξεκίνησα τα 3 χαπάκια την ημέρα, είμαι πολύ καλύτερα. Όχι ότι δεν έχω καθόλου, έχω ελάχιστες και κάποιες μέρες μπορεί να μην έχω και καμία και δεν με πιάνει αυτό το συνεχόμενο που με έπιανε τον τελευταίο καιρό, που όταν ξεκινούσαν δεν σταματούσαν και μπορεί να βαράγανε και για μία ώρα συνεχόμενα. Ελπίζω να κρατήσει έτσι και να μην επανέλθουν δριμύτερες, τι να πω, έχω φοβηθεί πια. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι από τα χάπια ή αν έκαναν τον κύκλο τους (που έχουν μειωθεί) και ξαναγυρίσουν. Πάντως, μου έχει μείνει ο φόβος ότι μπορεί να με πιάσουν ανά πάσα ώρα και στιγμή και φοβάμαι να κυκλοφορήσω μόνη μου έξω, φοβάμαι όταν μένω μόνη μου στο σπίτι και άλλα πολλά. Δεν είναι ζωή αυτή με το φόβο όλη την ώρα.

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Επίσης συμφωνώ ότι το χειρότερο από όλα είναι η μοναξιά και να μη σε καταλαβαίνει κανένας. Πραγματικά είναι παρηγοριά που ξέρεις ότι υπάρχουν και άλλοι που αντιμετωπίζουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα με σένα και όταν μιλάς μαζί τους, είναι αρκετά παρήγορο.

----------


## Ntenia

Σκέψου εκεί που είμαι χαλαρά η καρδια αρχίζει κ χτυπάει χωρίς ρυθμό . ακανονιστα εντελώς. Για δευτερόλεπτα. Κ μ κόβει λίγο την ανάσα. Κ μετα περνάει. Εγώ φοβάμαι μην έχω κολπικη μαρμαρυγη. Δε ξέρω τ να κανω. Με τρομάζει όσο τίποτε άλλο αυτό το πράγμα.εσυ πως τ νιώθεις?

----------


## Ntenia

Σκέψου εκεί που είμαι χαλαρά η καρδια αρχίζει κ χτυπάει χωρίς ρυθμό . ακανονιστα εντελώς. Για δευτερόλεπτα. Κ μ κόβει λίγο την ανάσα. Κ μετα περνάει. Εγώ φοβάμαι μην έχω κολπικη μαρμαρυγη. Δε ξέρω τ να κανω. Με τρομάζει όσο τίποτε άλλο αυτό το πράγμα.εσυ πως τ νιώθεις?

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

> Σκέψου εκεί που είμαι χαλαρά η καρδια αρχίζει κ χτυπάει χωρίς ρυθμό . ακανονιστα εντελώς. Για δευτερόλεπτα. Κ μ κόβει λίγο την ανάσα. Κ μετα περνάει. Εγώ φοβάμαι μην έχω κολπικη μαρμαρυγη. Δε ξέρω τ να κανω. Με τρομάζει όσο τίποτε άλλο αυτό το πράγμα.εσυ πως τ νιώθεις?


Αυτό το παθαίνω και εγώ κάποιες φορές, όχι συχνά, αλλά μου συμβαίνει. Μια φορά που είχα ρωτήσει το Θεοδωράκη, τον αρρυθμιολόγο που είχα πάει στο Ωνάσειο, μου είχε πει ότι μάλλον είναι συνεχόμενες έκτακτες και να μην ανησυχώ, δεν είναι τίποτα. Κι εσένα για δευτερόλεπτα σου κρατάει, δεν έχει μεγάλη διάρκεια. Έχεις βάλει ποτέ χόλντερ, τι έκτακτες κάνεις κολπικές ή κοιλιακές;

----------


## Ntenia

Έχω βάλει ναι. Υπερκοιλιακες κάνω κ μαλιστα ο γιατρός μου είπε πως ενώ μέχρι κ αυτος κάνει κακές εκτακτες,εγώ δεν κάνω ούτε μια! Εσύ τι κάνεις?

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Κι εμένα οι περισσότερες είναι υπερκοιλιακές. Κάνω και λίγες κοιλιακές, άλλα ακόμα και αυτές σε μια υγιείς καρδιά είναι ακίνδυνες. Αυτό που λές ότι η καρδιά σου χτυπάει άρρυθμα για κάποια δευτερόλεπτα, το παθαίνεις συχνά;

----------


## Ntenia

Οχι συχνά. Τη πρωτη φορα που τ επαθα μ κράτησε για 5 με 10 λεπτά μη σ πω. Κ τρελάθηκα. Είπα πάει πέθανα. Πήγα στο νοσοκομείο και μέχρι να φτάσω πέρασε. Από τότε τ εχω παθει άλλες 5-6 φορές. Μέσα στο μήνα να το κάνω σκέψου 2 φορές με 3! Αλλά καμία φορά δ κράτησε όσο η πρώτη. Κρατάει δευτερόλεπτα. Απλως φοβάμαι γιατί κ εκακτες έκανα παλιά λίγες κ τωρα κανω ακόμη και όταν περπαταω ή σκηβω. Ή μετά από τρέξιμο. Είναι το μόνο που με πάει πίσω εμένα. Γενικά δ φοβάμαι κατο αλλο πια.

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Κι εμένα, το μόνο πράγμα που φοβάμαι είναι αυτές οι έκτακτες και ας μου έχουν πει ότι δεν κινδυνεύω, όταν με πιάνουν δεν μπορώ να το διαχειριστώ. Πάντως αυτό που λες οτι σε πιάνει το παθαίνω κι εγώ, χρόνια τώρα. Εγώ το αντιλαμβάνομαι σαν να είναι συνεχόμενες έκτακτες. Κι εγώ επίσης μέχρι πρότινος είχα λίγες έκτακτες την μέρα, και ξαφνικά μέσα σε ένα τρίμηνο, άρχισαν να με πιάνουν συνέχεια και να μη σταματάνε και τώρα αναγκάστηκα να παίρνω τρία χάπια την μέρα, β αναστολείς.

----------


## sasv

Παιδιά κ εγω τις εχω.τις τρεμω.να μην σου βρίσκουν κατι αλλα να υπάρχουν.Πολύ σπαστικό.ξέρετε πως στέλνουμε μυνήματα σε κάποιον χρηστη εδω in box?

----------


## sasv

Παιδιά εμένα το κακο είναι ότι ούτε στα χολτερ ουτε στους υπέρηχους ούτε πουθενά δεν έχουν δει καμία.Εκεί νευριαζω πιο πολυ.και σε ψυχολογο είμαι προσπαθώ αλλα είναι άνισος αγώνας.τι να πω κουράστηκα.υγεία σε όλους εύχομαι.

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

> Παιδιά κ εγω τις εχω.τις τρεμω.να μην σου βρίσκουν κατι αλλα να υπάρχουν.Πολύ σπαστικό.ξέρετε πως στέλνουμε μυνήματα σε κάποιον χρηστη εδω in box?


Πηγαίνεις πάνω στο όνομα του χρήστη που θέλεις να στείλεις μήνυμα, κάνεις κλίκ και σου βγάζει επιλογή "προσωπικό μήνυμα", το επιλέγεις και του στέλνεις μήνυμα. Άλλα νομίζω για να μπορείς να δεις αυτή την επιλογή, πρέπει να έχεις γράψει γύρω στα 50 μηνύματα στο φόρουμ.

----------


## Ntenia

Γιατί σου έδωσε β αναστολεις? Έχεις τόσες πολλές? Εμένα δεν ν έδωσαν τπτ. Αυτά τα χάπια κανονικά δέν είναι για την καρδιά?

----------


## sasv

Σε ευχαριστώ που απαντησες.τουλάχιστον ξέρω οτι δεν είμαι μόνος μου.και εγω ολο με γιατρούς μιλαω.

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

> Γιατί σου έδωσε β αναστολεις? Έχεις τόσες πολλές? Εμένα δεν ν έδωσαν τπτ. Αυτά τα χάπια κανονικά δέν είναι για την καρδιά?


Οι β αναστολείς είναι μια ομάδα, που λειτουργεί σε πολλά συστήματα του οργανισμού. Ένα από αυτά είναι και η καρδιά, όπως χρησιμοποιούνται και για την υπέρταση, εγώ βέβαια δεν έχω υπέρταση. Τις έκτακτες τις έχω εδώ και 8 χρόνια, συνήθως έκανα γύρω στις 10 όλη μέρα. Οι γιατροί μου έλεγαν να μην δίνω σημασία κι εγώ έτσι έκανα. Το τελευταίο τρίμηνο όμως, άρχισαν να αυξάνονται είχα γύρω στις 50 την μέρα. Όμως αυτό που με ενοχλούσε περισσότερο είναι πως όταν ξεκινούσαν, είχα συνέχεια έκτακτες για καμιά ώρα. Έτσι ο καρδιολόγος μου είπε να πάρω β αναστολείς, είναι χαμηλή η δοσολογία που μου έχει δώσει, επειδή με ενοχλούν εμένα προσωπικά τόσο πολύ. Εσύ πόσες έκτακτες έχεις την μέρα;

----------


## Ntenia

Εγω ξεκινησα με 1 τ μερα πριν 1 χρονο και τωρα καποιες μερες δ κανω καμια. Καποιες αλλες κανω καμιά 10αρια.κ ο γιατρος στην καταγραφη δε μ βρηκε πολλες.απλως εχω διαβάσει πως όσο περνάνε τα χρονια αυξάνονται και βλεπω πως κ εγω κάνω πιο συχνά. Ειδικα σε περιοδους με μεγάλο άγχος μετα το φαγητο κανω πολυ έντονες. Σταματησα να τις φοβάμαι ομως κ πιστεύω πως βοηθαει πολυ στο να μειωθούν. Τωρα μονο αυτη τ αρρυθμια φοβάμαι που σ λεω

----------


## sasv

Σε βοηθησαν τα χάπια;με την εναλλαγή του καιρού αυξάνονται οι έκτακτες;εμένα μου εδωσε λιγο interal.Αλλά επειδή εχω κανονικές σφίξεις φοβάμαι να το παρω.

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Με την εναλλαγή του καιρού, δεν βλέπω να με επηρεάζουν. Τα χάπια ναι, μέχρι στιγμής με έχουν βοηθήσει, μου τις έχουν μειώσει και δεν με πιάνει αυτό το συνεχόμενο που με έπιανε, και πάλι μέχρι στιγμής, αργότερα δεν ξέρω τι θα γίνει. Άλλα τι να το κάνεις, μου έχει δημιουργηθεί μεγάλη ανασφάλεια, από τις έκτακτες και αυτό το πράγμα το συχαίνομαι. Το interal δοκίμασε το, αφού σου το έδωσε ο γιατρός. Δεν ξέρω τι δοσολογία σου έχει πει, εσύ μπορείς να ξεκινήσεις με ένα τέταρτο και βλέπεις πως θα πάει, αν δεν σου προκαλεί βραδυκαρδία, μπορείς να το αυξήσεις, όσο σου έχει πει ο γιατρός. Αν πάλι δεν σε βοηθήσει αυτό, υπάρχουν και άλλοι β αναστολείς που μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις, μέχρι να βρεις κάποιον που θα σε πιάσει, πάντα σε συνεννόηση με το καρδιολόγο σου. Εσύ πόσες έκτακτες καταλαβαίνεις να κάνεις την μέρα;

----------


## sasv

Εγω γενικά οχι πολλές3-5την εβδομάδα.όμως εχω ένα επεισόδιο κολπικής μαρμαρυγής.ευτυχώς μονο ενα.τον Αύγουστο του 16 έκανα έκτακτες μια ολόκληρη μερα.Τώρα πριν καμιά Εβδομάδα ξεκινησαν καθε μερα 10-15.ολες οι εξετάσεις μια χαρά.απο που σκατα έρχονται δεν ξερω.και σε ψυχολογο είμαι αλλά παιδιά όπως κ εσείς τις τρεμω.Τώρα φοβάμαι να παω κ για περπάτημα μπας και τις νιωσω κ εκεί.

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

O καρδιολόγος μου έχει πει ότι είναι αυτόνομες. Δηλαδή δημιουργούνται από μόνες τους, χωρίς αιτία. Ο ψυχολόγος σε έχει βοηθήσει καθόλου;

----------


## sasv

Ναι και βέβαια βοηθάει.και η εξομολόγηση επίσης.προσευχή κτλ.Αλλά εγώ επερνα κ δυο χρόνια παροξετινη αγχολυτικό και να σου πω την αλήθεια μάλλον θα ξαναπαρω.υγεία εύχομαι κ σε σενα κ σε όλους.

----------


## sasv

> Ειχα πολυ καιρο να γραψω αν καιι σας διαβαζω συνεχεια και βλεπω τι τραβατε ολοι σας. Η κατασταση μου οοως ειχα γραψει παλια ειναι μια ισοροπια αε τεντομενο σχοινι. Μερες ειμαι καλα αλλα αυτες ειναι ελαχιστες. Ειναι Απιστευτο ομως πως μια κουβεντα με καποιον που σε καταλαβαινει τι περνας σε θωρακιζει εστω για λιγο για να αντεξεις. Το χειροτερο απ ολα ειναι η μοναξια αυτου που περναμε που κανενας δεν μπορει να καταλαβει.


Νικο διαβάζω τον γολγοθα σου σου εύχομαι υγεία.μήπως πρέπει να βάλεις απινιδωτη για τις ισχυρές αρρυθμίες;χωρίς να θέλω να σε τρομάξω συζητατο με τον καρδιολογο σου.

----------


## Ntenia

Πως νιωθει καποιος την κολπικη μαρμαρυγη?? Μπορει να τυχει σε ολους απο το αγχος ?

----------


## pewlepepe

> Πως νιωθει καποιος την κολπικη μαρμαρυγη?? Μπορει να τυχει σε ολους απο το αγχος ?


Εξαρταται, γιατι μπορει να κανεις κολπικη κ με φυσιολογικους παλμους αλλα κ με γρηγορους. Μπορει να το νιωσεις μπορει κ οχι.
Οχι, απο το αγχος δεν παθαινεις μαρμαρυγη

----------


## novia35

μου συμβαίνει ακριβώς αυτή τη στιγμη. Ταχυπαλμια, δύσπνοια και ένας κόμπος στο λαιμό. Επίσης νιώθω ένα μούδιασμα στο κεφάλι και ο λάρυγγας μου έχει στεγνώσει. Μου έρχεται να κάνω εμετο κι έχει πρηστεί το στομάχι μου. Είμαι μέσα στο λεωφορείο και μου έρχεται να βάλω τα κλάματα και να ουρλιαξω. Τι να κάνω;; Πόσο τρομερό συναίσθημα είναι αυτό βρε παιδιά;; Πόσο με έχει κουράσει όλο αυτό; Έτσι θα πάει μέχρι το τέλος μου;;

----------


## sasv

Ναι απο το άγχος δυσκολα.εγω ένιωσα την καρδιά μου να βαραει ανα 3 φορές.και φυσικά δεν ένιωσα καλα.εγω εκανα παροξυσμικη.απο πολλούς λόγους μπορείς να παθεις

----------


## pewlepepe

Ανασουλες novia. Ολα ειναι στο μυαλο γ@μω το φελεκι μου! Ειμαστε πιο δυνατοι αποσο νομιζεις! Μολις γυρισα απο gym κ ειμαι ετοιμος να δαγκωσω κ τα σιδερα απο την υπερενταση!

----------


## sasv

Τι σου συμβαίνει έκτακτες;

----------


## sasv

Εγώ παιδιά κ τώρα φοραω χολτερ.3η φορα τα τελευταία 4.5Χρόνια.δεν έχεις τίποτα αλλα οι έκτακτες υπάρχουν.και περπαταω και διατροφή αλαξα τσιγάρο σχεδόν το τελιωσα αντε να δούμε που θα βγαλει αυτο

----------


## Ntenia

Εγω φοβάμαι μηπως εχεω κοπλικη μαρμαρυγη. Γιατι ένιωθα ακανονιστους χτυπους για δευτερολεπτα.παιδια το λεω συνεχεια τ ξερω αλλα προσπαθω να μαθω πως νιώθει καποιος που εχει κολπικη μαρμαρυγη. Γιατι δε θα το αντεξω αν εχω!! Χαχαχα

----------


## pewlepepe

Ωραια κ πες οτι εχεις κολπικη μαρμαρυγη, τι αλλαζει? Παιρνεις τα φαρμακα σου κ εισαι μια χαρουλα!

----------


## sasv

Βρε στον γιατρό πηγες;οτι και να σου πουν εδω ο καθένας λέει την δικιά του εμπειρία.αν δεν νιώθεις Καλα πανε στα εφημερεύοντα.

----------


## sasv

> μου συμβαίνει ακριβώς αυτή τη στιγμη. Ταχυπαλμια, δύσπνοια και ένας κόμπος στο λαιμό. Επίσης νιώθω ένα μούδιασμα στο κεφάλι και ο λάρυγγας μου έχει στεγνώσει. Μου έρχεται να κάνω εμετο κι έχει πρηστεί το στομάχι μου. Είμαι μέσα στο λεωφορείο και μου έρχεται να βάλω τα κλάματα και να ουρλιαξω. Τι να κάνω;; Πόσο τρομερό συναίσθημα είναι αυτό βρε παιδιά;; Πόσο με έχει κουράσει όλο αυτό; Έτσι θα πάει μέχρι το τέλος μου;;


Κοπελιά πως είσαι;μάλλον κρίση πανικού ειχες

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

> Εγω φοβάμαι μηπως εχεω κοπλικη μαρμαρυγη. Γιατι ένιωθα ακανονιστους χτυπους για δευτερολεπτα.παιδια το λεω συνεχεια τ ξερω αλλα προσπαθω να μαθω πως νιώθει καποιος που εχει κολπικη μαρμαρυγη. Γιατι δε θα το αντεξω αν εχω!! Χαχαχα


Ακόμα και κολπική μαρμαρυγή να σε πιάνει, δεν πρόκειται να πάθεις τίποτα. Το καλύτερο είναι να πας σε ένα καρδιολόγο και να του το πεις, μήπως βάλεις χόλντερ. Η πεθερά μου που έχει πάντως κολπική μαρμαρυγή, γύρω στα 4 χρόνια, παρόλο που παίρνει χάπια, την πιάνει, ξέρω ότι η καρδιά χτυπάει πάρα πολύ γρήγορα και άρρυθμα, επίσης έχει και πολλές έκτακτες.

----------


## Ntenia

Ε αμα εχω απο τα 28 θεμα με τ καρδια σωθηκαμε! Πηγα στο νοσοκομείο οταν τ ένιωσα αλλα ειχε περασει οταν εφτασα στα επειγοντα!κ δε μ ειπαν κατι. Κ χολτερ που εειχα βαλει εκανα μονο εκτακτες.

----------


## sasv

> Ε αμα εχω απο τα 28 θεμα με τ καρδια σωθηκαμε! Πηγα στο νοσοκομείο οταν τ ένιωσα αλλα ειχε περασει οταν εφτασα στα επειγοντα!κ δε μ ειπαν κατι. Κ χολτερ που εειχα βαλει εκανα μονο εκτακτες.


Μην το σκέφτεσαι ετσι τα κάνεις χειροτερα.εγω είμαι κ σε ψυχολογο και αύριο παω κ σε ψυχιατρο.φοβάμαι αλλά εχω κάνει ενα σκασμό εξετάσεις.Όλα δείχνουν ψυχοσωματικά θέλει κουράγιο καθοδήγηση και να θυμάσαι οτι δεν υπάρχει μαγικό ραβδί.και σε πατερ παω πλέον.εχω κ 2 παιδιά ανησυχω αλλά θα το παλέψω.

----------


## Ntenia

Η αλήθεια ειναι πως αυτο με παει πολύ πισω.ειναι τ μονο που φοβάμαι. Ουτε τις εκτακτες φοβάμαι ουτε τπτ αλλο! Κ απο τότε που σταματησα να τα φοβαμαι δε με πιανουν κ πολυ!! Κ να παω παλι να βαλω holter δε θα το πιασει γιατι το κανω μια φορα στο τοσο! Σε αχετες στιγμές! Κ απο μια περιγραφη κάνεις δ μπορεί να ναι σιγουρος! Πάντως κληρονονικοτητα με καρδιά δ εχουμε!!!

----------


## Ntenia

Εσυ sav τ ενιωθες ακριβως?

----------


## sasv

Στείλε mou αμα θες στο [email protected]

----------


## ge0rge

Έχει κανείς από εσάς οξυμετρο; και αν ναι, βοηθάει την κατάσταση;

----------


## pewlepepe

Τι να βοηθησει?να βλεπεις το οξυγονο στο αιμα σου?

----------


## ge0rge

> Τι να βοηθησει?να βλεπεις το οξυγονο στο αιμα σου?


Τα περισσότερα οξυμετρα σήμερα δείχνουν, οξυγόνο, παλμούς και πίεση. Ρωτάω λοιπόν με την εξής έννοια, αν νιώθεις ότι περνάς κάποιο επεισόδιο αλλά βάλεις το οξυμετρο το οποίο δείχνει 99 % οξυγόνο, των ακριβή αριθμό παλμών και μια πίεση πολύ μικρότερη από αυτή που νομίζεις ότι έχεις τότε δεν θα ηρεμήσεις κάπως;

----------


## pewlepepe

> Τα περισσότερα οξυμετρα σήμερα δείχνουν, οξυγόνο, παλμούς και πίεση. Ρωτάω λοιπόν με την εξής έννοια, αν νιώθεις ότι περνάς κάποιο επεισόδιο αλλά βάλεις το οξυμετρο το οποίο δείχνει 99 % οξυγόνο, των ακριβή αριθμό παλμών και μια πίεση πολύ μικρότερη από αυτή που νομίζεις ότι έχεις τότε δεν θα ηρεμήσεις κάπως;


Πιεση δεν δειχνουν, τουλαχιστον οσα ξερω αλλα ακομα κ αν εδειχναν δεν θα τα εμπιστευομουν οπως εμπιστευομαι του μπρατσου. Μονο παλμους κ κορεσμο οξυγονου δειχνουν.
Γενικα εμενα το μονο που θα με ηρεμουσε ειναι ενα πιεσομετρο που θα εδειχνε την πιεση πιο κατω αποτι θα νομιζα πως εχω. Παλμους ανα πασα ωρα κ στιγμη ξερω ποσους εχω μιας κ τους εχω μετρησει τοοοοσες πολες φορες ,με μια αποκλιση +-10. Οποτε δεν θα με βοηθουσε ιδιαιτερα ενα οξυμετρο.

----------


## ge0rge

> Πιεση δεν δειχνουν, τουλαχιστον οσα ξερω αλλα ακομα κ αν εδειχναν δεν θα τα εμπιστευομουν οπως εμπιστευομαι του μπρατσου. Μονο παλμους κ κορεσμο οξυγονου δειχνουν.
> Γενικα εμενα το μονο που θα με ηρεμουσε ειναι ενα πιεσομετρο που θα εδειχνε την πιεση πιο κατω αποτι θα νομιζα πως εχω. Παλμους ανα πασα ωρα κ στιγμη ξερω ποσους εχω μιας κ τους εχω μετρησει τοοοοσες πολες φορες ,με μια αποκλιση +-10. Οποτε δεν θα με βοηθουσε ιδιαιτερα ενα οξυμετρο.


Οπότε λες πιεσόμετρο καλύτερα. Εσένα σε έχει βοηθήσει; υπάρχουν φορές που ηρέμησες αφού το χρησιμοποιησες; ρωτάω γιατί θέλω να αγοράσω κάτι που να μου δείχνει τι σκατα συμβαίνει την στιγμή που νιώθω ότι πεθαίνω... Να ξέρω τουλάχιστον τι θα πω στον γιατρό. Επίσης πολλά πιεσόμετρα των 60 και των 80 € δείχνουν μέχρι και τις αρρυθμίες. Θα πέφτουν μέσα λες η...

----------


## pewlepepe

Μια χαρα ειναι αυτα τα πιεσομετρα των 50-60 ευρω. Κοιτα σε omron κ microlife. Αυτα τα δυο ειναι κορυφαια. Να εχεις ομως στο νου σου οτι μπορει να σου γυρισει μπουμερανγκ. Λιγες φορες αλλα υπαρκτες, ειχα παραπανω πιεση απο αυτο που περιμενα. Πραγμα το οποιο με αγχωσε κ μου την ανεβασε ακομη πιο πολυ! Το καλυτερο ειναι να μην χρησιμοποιεις τπτ. Εμενα μου εχει γινει εμμονη ιδεα κ καθε πρωι κ βραδυ μετραω την πιεση. Αν ειναι χαμηλη, νιωθω καλα. Αν ειναι πιο ψηλη απο αυτο που περιμενω, αρχιζω κ αγχωνομαι. Ειναι λιγο δικοπο μαχαιρι.

----------


## ge0rge

> Μια χαρα ειναι αυτα τα πιεσομετρα των 50-60 ευρω. Κοιτα σε omron κ microlife. Αυτα τα δυο ειναι κορυφαια. Να εχεις ομως στο νου σου οτι μπορει να σου γυρισει μπουμερανγκ. Λιγες φορες αλλα υπαρκτες, ειχα παραπανω πιεση απο αυτο που περιμενα. Πραγμα το οποιο με αγχωσε κ μου την ανεβασε ακομη πιο πολυ! Το καλυτερο ειναι να μην χρησιμοποιεις τπτ. Εμενα μου εχει γινει εμμονη ιδεα κ καθε πρωι κ βραδυ μετραω την πιεση. Αν ειναι χαμηλη, νιωθω καλα. Αν ειναι πιο ψηλη απο αυτο που περιμενω, αρχιζω κ αγχωνομαι. Ειναι λιγο δικοπο μαχαιρι.


Σημαντικό αυτό που λες. Δεν το είχα σκεφτεί. Όπως και αν έχει θα το πάρω και θα προσπαθήσω να το χρησιμοποιώ μόνο όταν είναι ανάγκη. Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!

----------


## pewlepepe

Ευχομαι τα καλυτερα σε οτι επιλεξεις! Μην μασας, ολα ειναι στο μυαλο!

----------


## ge0rge

> Ευχομαι τα καλυτερα σε οτι επιλεξεις! Μην μασας, ολα ειναι στο μυαλο!


Ότι καλύτερο σου εύχομαι και να είσαι πάτα καλά! ☺️ ευχαριστώ και πάλι!

----------


## sasv

Εγω Όταν αγχώνομαι παω στο φαρμακείο κ ζητάω να μου πάρουν την πίεση με το κλασικό.είναι το καλύτερο.και ζητάω να το κρατησουν λίγο παραπάνω μπας κ ακουσουν αρρυθμίες

----------


## sasv

> Έχει κανείς από εσάς οξυμετρο; και αν ναι, βοηθάει την κατάσταση;


Δεν χρειάζεται να πάρεις κάτι τέτοιο.με το που αγχωνομασται νιώθουμε απίστευτα ασχημα και τα συμπτώματα είναι τρελα.ψυχραιμία κ δουλειά θελει

----------


## novia35

> Κοπελιά πως είσαι;μάλλον κρίση πανικού ειχες


Κάνω κρίσεις πανικού απο 20 χρονών, τις ξέρω. Αυτές δεν είναι το ίδιο. Τότε νόμιζα ότι θα πάθω καρδιά τώρα το αίσθημα που έχω είναι ότι θα πάθω εγκεφαλικό. Εδώ και 10 μέρες έχω πάθει οσφυαλγία απο ένα προβλημα χρόνιο με τη μέση μου που έχω. Φοβάμαι να πάρω φάρμακα επειδή τα αντιφλεγμονώδη ανεβάζουν την πίεση κι εγώ κάνω μια μικρή υπέρταση νευρική φύσεως οπότε το αντιμετωπίζω συμπτωματικά. Προχθές που έγραψα ήμουν στο δρόμο κι ένιωθα φριχτους πόνους στη μέση, νόμιζα πως θα λιποθυμήσω, αυτό μου έφερε μια γενικότερη αδιαθεσία άρχισα να ιδρώνω, να με πίανει ταχυπαλμία μέχρι να φτάσω σπίτι μου νόμιζα θα πεθάνω. Με τα πολλά αποφάσισα να πάρω φάρμακο αλλά νιώθω να μου φέρνει ζαλάδα, φοβάμαι να πάρω την πίεση μου. Λέτε να είναι η ιδέα μου;; Κι ο πόνος στη μέση -μέχρι το πόδι- δεν έχει περάσει.

----------


## lone

> Κάνω κρίσεις πανικού απο 20 χρονών, τις ξέρω. Αυτές δεν είναι το ίδιο. Τότε νόμιζα ότι θα πάθω καρδιά τώρα το αίσθημα που έχω είναι ότι θα πάθω εγκεφαλικό. Εδώ και 10 μέρες έχω πάθει οσφυαλγία απο ένα προβλημα χρόνιο με τη μέση μου που έχω. Φοβάμαι να πάρω φάρμακα επειδή τα αντιφλεγμονώδη ανεβάζουν την πίεση κι εγώ κάνω μια μικρή υπέρταση νευρική φύσεως οπότε το αντιμετωπίζω συμπτωματικά. Προχθές που έγραψα ήμουν στο δρόμο κι ένιωθα φριχτους πόνους στη μέση, νόμιζα πως θα λιποθυμήσω, αυτό μου έφερε μια γενικότερη αδιαθεσία άρχισα να ιδρώνω, να με πίανει ταχυπαλμία μέχρι να φτάσω σπίτι μου νόμιζα θα πεθάνω. Με τα πολλά αποφάσισα να πάρω φάρμακο αλλά νιώθω να μου φέρνει ζαλάδα, φοβάμαι να πάρω την πίεση μου. Λέτε να είναι η ιδέα μου;; Κι ο πόνος στη μέση -μέχρι το πόδι- δεν έχει περάσει.



Μαλλον φοβηθηκες τον πονο και ολα τα υπολοιπα ηταν επακολουθα του

----------


## novia35

> Μαλλον φοβηθηκες τον πονο και ολα τα υπολοιπα ηταν επακολουθα του


Γενικώς φοβάμαι κάθε τι σωματικό πόνο ή αδιαθεσία και το μυαλό μου πηγαίνει πάντα στο χερότερο ενδεχόμενο. Διαβάζω εδω πως ο πόνος στη μέση μπορεί να έχει και άλλα αίτια, πιο σοβαρά, ξέρω να μην googlαρω... μετά όμως θυμάμαι και την κοπελίτσα στην Αγγλία.

----------


## lone

> Γενικώς φοβάμαι κάθε τι σωματικό πόνο ή αδιαθεσία και το μυαλό μου πηγαίνει πάντα στο χερότερο ενδεχόμενο. Διαβάζω εδω πως ο πόνος στη μέση μπορεί να έχει και άλλα αίτια, πιο σοβαρά, ξέρω να μην googlαρω... μετά όμως θυμάμαι και την κοπελίτσα στην Αγγλία.


Στειλε μου pm να σου πω 2 πραγματακια

----------


## ge0rge

> Γενικώς φοβάμαι κάθε τι σωματικό πόνο ή αδιαθεσία και το μυαλό μου πηγαίνει πάντα στο χερότερο ενδεχόμενο. Διαβάζω εδω πως ο πόνος στη μέση μπορεί να έχει και άλλα αίτια, πιο σοβαρά, ξέρω να μην googlαρω... μετά όμως θυμάμαι και την κοπελίτσα στην Αγγλία.


Και εγώ μια από τα ίδια. Οτιδήποτε και αν νιώσω αρρωσταίνω και πέφτω κάτω ξερός. Σήμερα ειδικά με αυτήν την κωλοζεστη δεν μπορώ να σου περιγράψω πως είμαι...

----------


## novia35

> Και εγώ μια από τα ίδια. Οτιδήποτε και αν νιώσω αρρωσταίνω και πέφτω κάτω ξερός. Σήμερα ειδικά με αυτήν την κωλοζεστη δεν μπορώ να σου περιγράψω πως είμαι...


9
Τι θα γίνει;; Τι θα κάνουμε με αυτό;; εγω έχω κουραστεί πια, δεν μποώ άλλο.

----------


## ge0rge

> 9
> Τι θα γίνει;; Τι θα κάνουμε με αυτό;; εγω έχω κουραστεί πια, δεν μποώ άλλο.


Τι να σου πω!; πέρασα μια εβδομάδα χωρίς κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα και εχθές, λίγο η πολύ ζέστη λίγο η πολύ δουλειά, ήμουν χάλια όλη μέρα. Εμένα το πρόβλημα μου είναι η κόπωση. Την φοβάμαι. Ίσως εξαιτίας του ότι όλο αυτό άρχισε μετά από σωματική και ψυχολογική πίεση μηνών. Όταν λοιπόν κουράζομαι έστω και λίγο έχω ταχυπαλμια, αίσθημα παλμών, έκτακτες, αστάθεια, ρεύμα σε όλο μου το σώμα, τάση λιποθυμίας κτλπ. Έχω ψάξει καρδιά, θυρεοειδή, βιταμίνες και πολλά άλλα στα οποία θα μπορούσε να οφείλεται όλο αυτό και είναι όλα άριστα. Επειδή λοιπόν μέχρι να κερδίσω το Τζόκερ πρέπει να δουλεύω, σκέφτομαι να πάω να μου γράψουν κανένα Φαρμακο. Είμαι εντελώς αντιθέτως με τα φάρμακα, ακόμα και με τα ντεπον, αλλά δεν πάει άλλο.

----------


## alkistis83

Καλησπερα σε ολους τους..εχμμμμμ αρρυθμους να πω? :-) Ειμαι 34 χρονων και εχω πολλες εκτακτες κοιλιακες αρρυθμιες. Οταν λεω πολλες εννοω πολλες! Το τελευταιο holter που εκανα εδειξε 15000 αρρυθμιεςτην ημερα. Ηταν ελαχιστες οταν ξεκινησαν στα 27 μου και οσο πανε και αυξανονται. Περυσι οταν αρχισαν να αυξανονται αισθητα μπηκα στο νοσοκομειο και μου εκαναν γενικο chek up. Ολα καλα ειπανε..Απλα η μορφολογια της καρδιας ειναι τετοια που "δινει" ρευμα και απο ενα αλλο σημειο και ετσι δημιουργουνται οι εκτακτες.Δοκιμασα διαφορους β αναστολεις αλλα μου εριχναν πολυ τους παλμους και δεν μπορουσα ουτε να δουλεψω.Τωρα παιρνω 1/4 concor 5mg. Η ψυχολογικη μου δοση οπως λεει και ο καρδιολογος μου. Στραφηκα και στη λυση του ablation αλλα κανενας γιατρος δεν ηθελε να με βαλει στο χειρουργειο γιατι οπως ολοι ειπαν "δεν πειραζουμε μια υγιη καρδια γιατι μπορει γινουν χειροτερα τα πραγματα". Βεβαια κανενας δεν μου εγγυαται οτι αυτος ο μεγαλος αριθμος αρρυθμιων μελλοντικα δεν θα δωσει καποιο αλλο προβλημα.. Ειχα κοψει το καπνισμα για ενα χρονο αλλα το ξαναρχισα. Γυμναστικη δεν κανω γιατι πιστευω οτι θα "μεινω" στον τοπο..Μια φορα τον χρονο κανω καρδιολογικο ελεγχο και συνεχιζω να ζω με αυτη την αρρυθμη καρδια..Σκεφτομαι να επισκεφτω καποιο ψυχιατρο μηπως και προσεγγισω αλλιως το προβλημα μιας και παθολογικα δεν υπαρχει κατι στην καρδια. Το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι πρεπει να μαθουμε να ζουμε με αυτο και ισως καποια στιγμη επανελθει στους ρυθμους της η αγαπημενη μας καρδουλα..

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

> Καλησπερα σε ολους τους..εχμμμμμ αρρυθμους να πω? :-) Ειμαι 34 χρονων και εχω πολλες εκτακτες κοιλιακες αρρυθμιες. Οταν λεω πολλες εννοω πολλες! Το τελευταιο holter που εκανα εδειξε 15000 αρρυθμιεςτην ημερα. Ηταν ελαχιστες οταν ξεκινησαν στα 27 μου και οσο πανε και αυξανονται. Περυσι οταν αρχισαν να αυξανονται αισθητα μπηκα στο νοσοκομειο και μου εκαναν γενικο chek up. Ολα καλα ειπανε..Απλα η μορφολογια της καρδιας ειναι τετοια που "δινει" ρευμα και απο ενα αλλο σημειο και ετσι δημιουργουνται οι εκτακτες.Δοκιμασα διαφορους β αναστολεις αλλα μου εριχναν πολυ τους παλμους και δεν μπορουσα ουτε να δουλεψω.Τωρα παιρνω 1/4 concor 5mg. Η ψυχολογικη μου δοση οπως λεει και ο καρδιολογος μου. Στραφηκα και στη λυση του ablation αλλα κανενας γιατρος δεν ηθελε να με βαλει στο χειρουργειο γιατι οπως ολοι ειπαν "δεν πειραζουμε μια υγιη καρδια γιατι μπορει γινουν χειροτερα τα πραγματα". Βεβαια κανενας δεν μου εγγυαται οτι αυτος ο μεγαλος αριθμος αρρυθμιων μελλοντικα δεν θα δωσει καποιο αλλο προβλημα.. Ειχα κοψει το καπνισμα για ενα χρονο αλλα το ξαναρχισα. Γυμναστικη δεν κανω γιατι πιστευω οτι θα "μεινω" στον τοπο..Μια φορα τον χρονο κανω καρδιολογικο ελεγχο και συνεχιζω να ζω με αυτη την αρρυθμη καρδια..Σκεφτομαι να επισκεφτω καποιο ψυχιατρο μηπως και προσεγγισω αλλιως το προβλημα μιας και παθολογικα δεν υπαρχει κατι στην καρδια. Το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι πρεπει να μαθουμε να ζουμε με αυτο και ισως καποια στιγμη επανελθει στους ρυθμους της η αγαπημενη μας καρδουλα..


Καλησπέρα και καλός όρισες στο <club>. Τι να πώ, όταν διάβασα πόσες έκτακτες έχεις, έπαθα πλάκα, χωρίς να θέλω να σε απογοητεύσω. Αυτό που ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω είναι όλες αυτές τις έκτακτες που έχεις τις καταλαβαίνεις και αν ναι, ειλικρινά πώς αντέχεις; Εγώ λίγες κάνω σε σχέση με εσένα, και νομίζω ότι πεθαίνω. Για το ablation πρώτη φορά ακούω πώς δεν σε αναλαμβάνει κανένας. Με τόσες πολλές έκτακτες, συνήθως προτείνουν τη λύση του ablation.

----------


## ge0rge

Καλησπέρα σε όλες και όλους! Σήμερα το πρωί με χτύπησαν δύο δυνατά φτερουγισματα. Το πρώτο με έκανε να μου κοπεί η ανάσα και να μουδιασω ολόκληρος. Με το που πείρα ανάσα με χτύπησε και το δεύτερο, εκεί τα έχασα εντελώς. Ένιωσα ένα μεγάλο κενό στο στήθος και κόμπο στον λαιμό, μου κόπηκαν τα πόδια εντελώς. Έχω πάντα μαζί μου ιντεραλ αλλά δεν πήρα. Μίλησα με τον γιατρό μου στο τηλ και μου είπε πως σύμφωνα με όσα του περιεγραφα πρόκειται για έκτακτες υπερκοιλιακες και πως αν με ξαναπιάσουν να πιω ένα τέταρτο ιντεραλ. Ρε παιδιά τι στο διαολο γίνεται. Έχω κάνει ένα σωρό εξετάσεις και όλες καθαρές. Με έχουν δει όλοι οι καρδιολογοι του νομού και μου λένε δεν έχω κάτι πέρα από εκατό έκτακτες που έδειξε 48ωρο holder. Τι άλλο να κάνω μου λέτε;

----------


## ge0rge

Υ. Γ. :πρόσφατα με είδε γαστρεντερολογος και μου είπε ότι έχω νεύρωση στομάχου. Μπορεί η νεύρωση να δημιουργήσει στον θώρακα μια τέτοια αίσθηση που να μοιάζει με αρρυθμία κτλ;;;

----------


## lone

καλημέρα σε όλους
μια φράση μόνο έχω να πω..... υποφέρω απίστευτα από έκτακτες..... κάθε έκτακτη πόνος στο στήθος και προς το στομάχι, άπειρα καρδιογραφηματα τεστ κοπώσεως Holder (δείχνει απο 300-900) εκτακτες
πρόσφατα έκανα υπέρηχο και έδειξε ότι η αριστερη μερια της καρδιας μου ειναι λιγο μεγαλύτερη απο το κανονικό και εχω και μια ελαφρας μορφη αορτικη ανεπάρκεια ... εχω τρελαθει απο το φόβο. Εννοειται οτι δεν ζω πλέον είμαι σε μια διαρκή καταθλιψη..
αυτά για να μπαίνω κι εγώ στο κόλπο

----------


## hollyman

Εγώ έχω πολλές ταχυκαρδίες. 
Παίρνω xanax effexor kai zyprexa μου έβαλε και αντιψυχωσικο ο γιατρός 

Κάποιος κάτι παρόμοιο??

----------


## NeMeCiS

Προβλήματα στο στομάχι μπορούν να δημιουργήσουν δυσφορία στο στέρνο, άστατο καρδιακό ρυθμό και να νομίζεις πως παθαίνεις καρδιακό επεισόδιο. Η γαστροοισοφαγική παλινδρομηση το ίδιο. Εγώ πάθαινα χρόνια κολικούς χολής και νόμιζα ήταν το στομάχι μου, να πονάω ώρες και να χτυπάει ο πόνος στην πλάτη. Αν δεν ήξερα στα σίγουρα πως είναι καλά η καρδιά μου (καθώς είχα παλαιότερα σοβαρό πρόβλημα που το φτιάξαμε) θα είχα πάει στα εφημερεύοντα, και ας είναι δεξιά η χολή.

----------


## jim7

κάθε μερα 18.45 στο star o πρωτος κυκλος

----------


## lone

πως εισαι Μαρια μου

----------


## lone

πως ειστε ολοι μετα απο την περιοδο των διακοπων?

----------


## Ria88

Καλησπέρα σε όλους
Εδώ και κανένα μήνα έχω κάτι αρρυθμίες Αστα να πάνε 
Εκεί που χτυπάει η καρδιά ξαφνικά χάνει χτυπο και γίνετε όλη μέρα και φοβάμαι παρά πολύ
Αύριο θα πάω καρδιολόγο

----------


## Litsakisweet

Γεια σας παιδια πηρα την αποφαση να μπω και εγω στην παρεα σας μιας και ειμαι και εγω παθουσα.Ταλαιπωρουμαι αρκετα χρονια απο αυτες τις ατιμες εκτακτες συστολες εχουν γινει η καιθημερινοτητα μου με συντροφεβουν συνεχεια εκει που φευγουν για λιγο τουπ με ξαναθυμουνται,βεβαια δεν τις βγαζω και εγω απο το μυαλο μου συνεχεια το σκεφτομαι,νιωθω διαρκως φοβο ανασφαλεια.Προσπαθω να μην το βαζω κατω αλλα καποιες φορες με ξεπερνα με αποτελεσμα να οδηγουμε σε κριση πανικου.Εχω κανει πολλες εξετασεις ολοι μιλανε για ενα απλο φυσημα που ειναι λενε ακινδυνο και το εχουν πολλοι ανθρωποι.Πριν ενα χρονο νοσηλευτικα για τρεις μερες στο υγεια και υστερα απο σειρα εξευτασεων βρεθηκε οτι το φυσημα αφορα τη μεσοκολπικη επικοινωνια η διαγνωση ηταν "ανοιχτο ωοειδες τρημα PFO ". Ο γιατρος μου ειπε οτι ειναι ευρημα σε υγιεις καρδιες πολλων ανθρωπων και οτι δεν ειναι απαραιτητο οτι ευθυνεται αυτο για τις αρευθμιες.Ο μονος κυνδινος μου ειπε οτι επειδη το αιμα λιμναζει στη συγκεκριμενη περιοχη και παλλινδρομει λογω της μικρης τρυπουλας που υπαρχει μπορει σπανια να δημιουργησει μικρο-θρωμβους και να πανε στο κεφαλι και να δημιουργησουν εγκεφαλικα επεισοδεια που ειναι πιθανο να μην γινουν αντιληπτα.Μου εκαναν μαγνητικη για αυτο το λογω και ηταν καθαρη.Μου ειπε αν θελω που και που να πινω ενα salospir για να αραιωνει το αιμα και τιποτα αλλο.Οσο για τις αρρυθμιες δεν εκανε λογο εβαλα holder kαι βρεθηκαν καποιες κοιλιακες συστολες και μου ειπε οτι ειναι πολυ λιγες και οτι ολοι κανουμε και να ηρεμησω και θα φυγουν απο μονες τους αλλα αυτες δεν φευγουν η φευγουν για λιγο και μετα νατες παλι.Και κατι τελευταιο οταν εχω τις εκτακτες εχω και εντονο φουσκωμα στο στομαχι μαζι με πολλα υγρα σαν να εχω πετρες .οταν εχω εκτακτες εχω και αναστατι στομαχι και το αντθετο.εκανα γαστροσκοπιση πριν δυο μηνες καθαρη και αυτη!Δεβ ξερω τι να κανω υποφερω ειδικα τις μερες που τις νιωθω εντονα!Μου χαλανε την καθημερινοτητα χανω το γελιο μου την ορεξη για ζωη ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ.Υπαρχει αλλος με διαγνωση PFO?τωραε προβληματιζει και αυτο. Φιλια σε ολους καλο κουραγιο σαν νιωθω....

----------


## Litsakisweet

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους
> Εδώ και κανένα μήνα έχω κάτι αρρυθμίες Αστα να πάνε 
> Εκεί που χτυπάει η καρδιά ξαφνικά χάνει χτυπο και γίνετε όλη μέρα και φοβάμαι παρά πολύ
> Αύριο θα πάω καρδιολόγο


Ria88πηγες στο γιατρο τι σου ειπε τελικα?τωρα πως εισαι?

----------


## Litsakisweet

PANH αν θες στηλε μου email η να σου στηλω εγω το δικο μου να μιλαμε και προσωπικα βρισκω τον εαυτο μου στα λεγομενα σου,φιλια ευχομαι να εισαι καλα

----------


## Litsakisweet

dchristof εχουμε ακριβως τα ιδια και ψαχνω και εγω για το πνευμονογαστρικο νευρο και ισο ψαχνω ολο και σιγουρευομαι οτι εχει να κανει με αυτο.Ελπιζω να δεις το μην και να μιλησουμε πιστευω θα μας κανει καλο.φιλακια να προσεχεις τον εαυτο σου

----------


## lone

αυτο με το πνευμονογαστρικο νευο μου το ειπε και μενα ο καρδιολογος μου. Το εχω παρατηρησει οτι οταν τρωω φαγητα που προκαλουν οξεα στο στομαχι , αρχιζω να εχω ενα ειδος βηχα , πρηξιμο και εντονη αρρυθμια...

----------


## Litsakisweet

Ναι και σε μενα το ιδιο σημβαινει lone δεν ειναι τυχαιο το οτι οταν εχω αναστατο στομαχι με τρομερο φουσκωμα και μια αισθηση οτι εχω πολυ αερα με πιανει ταυτοχρονα εντονη αρρυθμια.Το θεμα ειναι πως θα το καταπολεμησουμε εσενα το σου ειπε ο γιτρος γιαυτι υπαρχει λυση?

----------


## lone

ο Γιατρος μου βασικα μου λεει να μαθω να ζω μ αυτα και οσο κι αν νιωθω ασχημα , να μην τους δινω σημασια..... (αν ειναι δυνατον) προσεκτική διατροφή θελει μικρα και συχνα γευματα οχι πραγματα καυτερα ανθρακικο κλπ... οσο γινεται βεβαια

----------


## Litsakisweet

Καταλαβα δεν θα ηρεμισουμε απο αυτες τις ριμαδες,εχθες ενω ολη μερα ημουν καλα το βραδυ ζηλεψα ενα γλυκακι τι ηταν να το φαω αρχισαν τα οργανα,μου χαλασε ολη διαθεση ακομα και στον υπνο πεταγομουν!Δεβ υποφερονται αλλο κουραστηκα.Εσυ τις εχεις καθε μερα?

----------


## lone

> Καταλαβα δεν θα ηρεμισουμε απο αυτες τις ριμαδες,εχθες ενω ολη μερα ημουν καλα το βραδυ ζηλεψα ενα γλυκακι τι ηταν να το φαω αρχισαν τα οργανα,μου χαλασε ολη διαθεση ακομα και στον υπνο πεταγομουν!Δεβ υποφερονται αλλο κουραστηκα.Εσυ τις εχεις καθε μερα?


Καθε μερα ολη μερα.... :(

----------


## Litsakisweet

Καλα εσυ πως αντεχεις?ειναι πολυ κουραστικο,και καλα να ειναι μια τωρα μια μετα απο λιγο,οταν ειναι μεσα σε ενα λεπτο πεντε μαζι και εντονες με πιανει πανικος και ταχυπαλμια μαζι,εσενα σου τυχαινει αυτο? Παιρνεις καποιο χαπι?

----------


## lone

κοιτα σε μια "καλη" μερα μπορει να εχω καμια 100στη και happy . σε μια ασχημη μπορει να κανω γυρω στις 1000 μετρημενες με holder ρυθμού.. Ο γιατρος μου λεει οτι δεν πρεπει να τι φοβαμαι οσο τρομακτικο και αν ειναι... ειναι με τις μερες εχει μερες που απλα απο τα "χτυπηματα " ειμαι τοσο χαλια που πεφτω για υπνο και δεν με νοιαζει αν δεν ξυπνησω.... αλλες παλι εχω και παω και γυμναστηριο....
πιστευω οτι παιζει μεγαλο ρολο η ψυχολογικη κατασταση , συν το οτι πρεπει να προσεχεις πολυ να μη τρως σαν να μην υπαρχει αυριο... με μετρο . εγω και τρωω και πινω αλλα σε λογικα πλαισια

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα παιδιά. Κι εγώ μια από τα ίδια είμαι. Καλά βρε lone, ο γιατρός δεν σου έχει δώσει κανένα χάπι, για να σου μειωθούν λίγο και να νιώσεις καλύτερα; Γιατί εντάξει δεν θα πάθουμε τίποτα, άλλα πρέπει να έχουμε και καλή ζωή.

----------


## Litsakisweet

Αχ βρε παιδια γιατι να υποφερουμε ετσι?παλια με επιανε λιγο σε περιοδους εντονου στρες αλλα με αφηνε!τον τελευταιο χρονο υποφερω περασα βεβαια μια πολυ ασχημη περιοδο με τον μπαμπα μου με θεματα υγειας και με ταρακουνησε και μετα ηρυαν οι καταραμενες,προσπαθω να μην το σκεφτομαι αλλα οταν με πιανουν αυτες οι συνεχομενες νιωθω κομπο στο λαιμο φουσκωμα εντονο και να μου ανεβαινει το αιμα στο κεφαλι,δηλ νιωθω οτι σβηνω!Μετα εντονο φοβο και φυσικα κριση πανικου!εσεις το νιωθετε αυτο?αχ παιδια νιωθω ανακουφιση που σας βρηκα με νιωθετε και σας νιωθω!Να προσεχετε

----------


## Litsakisweet

Αχ βρε παιδια γιατι πρεπει να ταλαιπωρουμαστε ετσι?εμενα παλια με επιαναν και μετα απο λιγο με αφηναν,τον τελευταιο χρονο δεν λενε να φυγουν με τιποτα βεβαια πετασα ενα τραγικο γεγονος υγειας με τον πατερα μου που κρατησε τρεις μηνες ειμασταν στην εντατικη καθε μερα ολη μερα ειδα πολλα φοβηθηκα πολυ για την υγεια του αγχωθηκα εκλαψα και αλλα πολλα ακομα δεν το εχω ξεπερασε...τσπ αυτο που με τρομαζει ειναι οταν ερχονται απανωτες και με πιανει κομπος στο λαιμο με φουσκωμα σε σημειο να σκασω και αισθανομαι το αιμα να μοτ αβεβαινει στο κεφαλι!εκει νιωθω αδυναμη δεν μπορω να το διαχειριστω και ακολουθει κριση πανικου και χτυποι εντονοι και αμετρητοι!μετα ηρεμω τι να το κανω ομως ...εσεις τα παθαινεται αυτα??εχετε απανωτες εκτακτες??φιλια να προσεχετε τους εαυτους σας και να ξερετε νιωθω ηδη πιο ηρεμη που μιλαμε!!!

----------


## Litsakisweet

Sorry που το εγραψα δυο φορες νομιζα οτι την πρωτη δεν το πηρε χαχα

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Φυσικά και με πιάνουν απανωτές έκτακτες και ένας λόγος που ξεκίνησα να παίρνω χάπια είναι αυτός. Όταν με έπιαναν μου κρατούσαν και μισή ώρα συνέχεια, να έχω έκτακτες και τότε ήταν που με έπιανε κρίση πανικού, δεν το άντεχα νόμιζα ότι θα πεθάνω. Φοβόμουν να βγώ από το σπίτι, να πάω ταξίδι, να κυκλοφορήσω μόνη μου έξω. Εδώ που τα λέμε δεν είναι και εύκολο πράγμα όλο αυτό.

----------


## Litsakisweet

Αχ Μαρια μου και εγω το ιδιο παθαινω οσο και αν μου λενε οτι ειναι ακινδυνες εγω τις τρεμω μου εχουν χαλασει ολη τη διαθεση φοβαμαι και εγω να κυκλοφορησω και καθε μερα λογο δουλειας κανω μεγαλες αποστασεις μπαινω στο μετρο και τρεμω και εται ξεκινα πολλες φορες και ταχυπαλμια παιρνω βαθιες ανασες για να καταφερω να φτασω,αυτη δεν ειναι ζωη ειναι σκετη κολαση.Εμενα μου ειχαν δωσει για ενα διαστημα concorδεν εκανε και πολλα και καταληξαμε στο ideral το οποιο με βοηθαει κυριως να ηρεμω οταν εχω ταχυπαλμια και αγχος! Τι να πω ποσο υπομονη πια.....

----------


## lone

ναι παιρνω βητα μπλοκερ emforal απλα ριχνουν ομως τους παλμους, αμα ειναι να σε πιασει θα σε πιασει

----------


## Litsakisweet

Βασικα ολα αυτα απο οτι νομιζω ριχνουν τους παλμους και την πιεση,και το ideral που μου εχουν δωσει εμενα το ιδιο κανει,βεβαια αν ειμαι σε κριση το πινω αναγκαστικα δεν εχω αλλη επιλογη!!!!

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Εμένα όταν με πιάνουν, σκέφτομαι ότι δεν πρόκειται να πάθω τίποτα. Βέβαια δεν λέω είναι πάρα πολύ ενοχλητικό και σου προκαλεί φόβο όλο αυτό και ορισμένες φορές σκέφτομαι ότι όλο αυτό είναι παράλογο, στα καλά καθούμενα να συμβαίνει αυτό και να σου χαλάει τη ζωή, τι να πώ! Πάντως εμένα αυτά τα φάρμακα που μου έχει δώσει πιστεύω ότι με έχουν βοηθήσει. Τις έχουν μειώσει και τις έχουν κάνει πιο απαλές, δεν είναι τόσο έντονες. Εσύ Litsakisweet έχεις πολλές; Πόσες σε πιάνουν την μέρα;

----------


## Litsakisweet

Εξαρταται τη μερα την πρωτη φορα που εβαλα holder μου βρηκαν γυρω στις εννια τη δευτερη φορα ηταν γωρω στις 200.Αυτο που με ενοχλει ειναι οταν ειναι πολλες μαζι σε μικρο χρονικο διαστημα και εντονες με κουραζουν και με τρομαζουν απιστευτα.Αλλωτε τις νιωθω ελαχιστα και αλλες φορες τρανταζομαθ ολοκληρη.Εσυ πως ακριβως τις νιωθεις?

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Έτσι και εγώ. Άλλωτε τις νιώθω πολύ έντονες, λες και θα μου βγει η καρδιά έξω από το στήθος, μάλιστα είναι τόσο έντονες που νιώθω σαν να πονάω και άλλες φορές ίσα που τις νιώθω. Κι εμένα αυτό που με φοβίζει είναι ότι κάποιες φορές είναι 2 με 3 συνεχόμενες, δηλαδή για κάποια δευτερόλεπτα χτυπάει η καρδιά μου τελείως ακανόνιστα και τότε σκέφτομαι πότε θα σταματήσει; Πόσο ενοχλητικό είναι όλο αυτό. Επίσης όταν κουράζομαι σωματικά τότε έχω πιο πολλές, εσείς το παθαίνεται αυτό;

----------


## lone

αυτες ειναι οι χειροτερες, οταν ερχονται ριπες απο εκτακτες... μου εχει τυχει να εχω συνεχομενες για μισο λεπτο χωρις νορμαλ παλμο. η μια πισω απο την αλλη και καπου εκει αρχιζω να ζαλιζομαι ..... θυμαμαι οτι οδηγουσα και σταματησα το αυτοκινητο και σκεφτηκα να βγω εξω να ζητησω βοηθεια... μετα μου περασε βεβαια και πηγα κανονικα δουλεια

----------


## Litsakisweet

Ναι παιδια παιζει μεγαλο ρολο το αν ειμαστε κουρασμενοι και αγχωμενοι,και σε εμενα οπως σας ειπα παιζει ρολο και η ενεγητικοτητα του στομαχου μου.Lone αυτο με τη ζαλη το νιωθω και εγω καποιες φορες οταν ειναι συνεχομενες και μαλλον γιατι το αιμα εκτοξευεται με δυναμη.Τι να πω δεν θα βρουμε λυση σε αυτο?ετσι θα ζουμε?σημερα πως εισασταν?

----------


## Litsakisweet

Να σου πω lone ο γιατρος τι σου ειπε για αυτες τις συνεχομενες και τη ζαλη?

----------


## Litsakisweet

Εγω εχω και ενα παιδακι 3 ετων και πολλες φορες καταβαλω μεγαλη προσπαθεια να τα φερω βολτα σπανε τα νευρα μου και εκει ειναι που αγχωνομαι ακομα πιο πολυ!ειναι γολγοθας

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Πάντως εμένα ο γιατρός είναι απόλυτος. Από την στην στιγμή που η καρδιά μου είναι ανατομικά εντάξει, μου λέει ότι δεν παθαίνω τίποτα. Δεν πα να έχω ριπές από έκτακτες, μη φοβάσαι μου λέει. Εμένα όμως όταν με πιάνουν έτσι, νομίζω ότι θα πάθω ανακοπή.

----------


## Litsakisweet

Ετσι βρε Μαρια και εγω το ιδιο νιωθω,αισθανομαι οτι κατι αφυσικο σημβαινει και πανικοβαλομαι,μακαρι να ηρεμισουμε

----------


## lone

Τελευταία φορά πηγα στο νοσοκομείο, οταν μ επιασε αυτη η ζαλη με τις συνεχομενες. με ξαπλωσαν καρδιογραφημα επιτοπου , τις εβλεπαν στο καρδιογραφημα. μου πηραν αιμα για αναλυση ενζήμων της καρδιας , τηλεφωνησαν σε 2 καρδιολογους, εγω κοιτουσα το ταβανι και σκεφτομουν...ως εδω ηταν ... βγηκαν οι εξετασει τις εβλεπαν οι γιατροι και γελουσαν . σηκω μου λενε δεν εχεις τιποτα λιγες εκτακτες ειναι. και φευγω και παω στον προσωπικο μου γιατρο και του λεω επι τπου κοπωσεως. και το εβγαλα εως στο level των αθλητων ...οποτε καταλαβαινεται τι γινεται

----------


## Litsakisweet

Ναι lone καταλαβα τα ιδια σημβαινουν και με μενα ασε ακρη δεν βγαινει απο τη μια η γερη καρδια και αππ την αλλη χορευει ασταματητα!

----------


## lone

Πάντως αν σας παρηγορεί καθόλου... οι αρρυθμίες είναι μάστιγα αν ψάξετε στο internet για pulpitations υπάρχουν και πολύ κατατοπιστικά βιντεος στο youtube. Πάντως άποψη μου είναι να μην ψάχνεστε στο διαδίκτυο, τα αρθρα μιλουν γενικά και μπορει να περιγραφουν ολο το φασμα των αρρυθμιων. Φυσικά παντα εμείς με την πετριά που έχουμε θα πάρουμε το χειρότερο σεναριο. Παρτε τη γνωμη ενός ειδικου και αφου σας πει οτι ειναι ολα οκ. ΚΑντε κουραγιο και ζηστε εστω μ αυτη την ιδιαιτεροτητα

----------


## Litsakisweet

Βρε παιδια ολοι λενε ηρεμια πως ειναι δυνατον οταν χορευει η καρδια εχεις παλμους και νιωθεις αρρωστος ειναι δυνατον να υπαρχει ηρεμια?εγω προσωπικα εχω ημερες ηρεμιας αλλα εχω και μερες που υποφερω απο εκτακτες και πολλες φορες ειναι πολυ εντονες εκει ενω εχω κανει ενα βημα μπροστα κανω δεκα πισω!εσεις ετσι το νιωθεται?

----------


## lone

> Βρε παιδια ολοι λενε ηρεμια πως ειναι δυνατον οταν χορευει η καρδια εχεις παλμους και νιωθεις αρρωστος ειναι δυνατον να υπαρχει ηρεμια?εγω προσωπικα εχω ημερες ηρεμιας αλλα εχω και μερες που υποφερω απο εκτακτες και πολλες φορες ειναι πολυ εντονες εκει ενω εχω κανει ενα βημα μπροστα κανω δεκα πισω!εσεις ετσι το νιωθεται?


Το ιδιο νιωθουμε ... απλα προσπαθουμε να ζουμε μ αυτο.....

----------


## malamataki

καλησπέρα εχω κι εγώ κάτι θεματάκια με αρρυθμίες εδω και ένα μήνα.πηγα σε καρδιολόγο έκανα καρδιογράφημα,υπέρηχο κτλ δε μου βρήκε κάτι και παίρνω το concor 5, μισό το πρωι μισό το βραδυ.ο γιατρός είπε οτι θα περάσουν με αυτο το φάρμακο,αλλα ακόμη δεν είδα μεγάλη βελτίωση,συνήθως οταν ξαπλώνω με πιάνουν.ισως τελικά είναι περισσότερο θέμα άγχους-στρές δεν ξερω τι να πω..

----------


## Litsakisweet

Τι concor το επαιρνα και εγω πριν ενα χρονο, μου το ειχε δωσει για εικοσι μερες και μετα μου ειπε να το κοψω!με βοηθησε λιγο αλλα οταν το σταματησα με ξαναπιασε!εσυ malamataki πρωτη φορα το παθαινεις?σου μιλησε ο γιατρος για holder?

----------


## malamataki

Για δυο μηνες μου ειπε να το παρω το concor και να ξαναπαω για να κανω τεστ κοπωσεως,αλλα δε γενικες γραμμες δε βρηκε κατι κακο ο γοατρος.μονο λιγο αυξημενους παλμους,ειμαι και αγχωδης ανθρωπος γενικα.πρωτη φορα το παθαινω ναι,ο παθολογος που πηγα στην αρχη ειπε οτι μαλλον ειναι απο το στομαχι επειδη την πρωτη φορα το επαθα μεσημερι μετα το φαγητο.μου εδωσε κατι χαπια να παιρνω μιση ωρα πριβ το φαγητο αλλα δεν ειδα ιδιαιτερη βελτιωση και πηγα και σε καρδιολογο.το holder τι ειναι Litsakisweet?

----------


## savatage

Το Hol*t*er ρυθμού (συχνά αποκαλείται και Holter καρδιάς) αναφέρεται στην 24ωρη (συνήθως, αν και μπορεί να είναι 48ωρη ή μέχρι και 7 ημερών) καταγραφή του καρδιακού ρυθμού στον περιπατητικό (ambulatory) ασθενή, δηλαδή σε συνθήκες αντιπροσωπευτικές για ένα τυπικό 24ωρο (ή 48ωρο κ.λπ.) του εξεταζομένου, μέσω χρήσης φορητού εξοπλισμού.
Tο Holter ρυθμού περιλαμβάνει την τοποθέτηση συνήθως επτά (αλλά ενίοτε πέντε ή ακόμη και δέκα) ηλεκτροδίων, τα οποία «κουμπώνουν» πάνω σε αντίστοιχο αριθμό αυτοκόλλητων στο στέρνο και στις κατώτερες πλευρές. Όλα αυτά τα ηλεκτρόδια καταλήγουν σε ένα μεγαλύτερο καλώδιο το οποίο συνδέται με το μηχάνημα που κάνει την καταγραφή. Το μηχάνημα αυτό είναι πλέον αρκετά μικρό (περίπου σε μέγεθος κινητού) και πολύ ελαφρύ και «φοριέται» μέσα σε ένα τσαντάκι γύρω από την μέση.
(copy paste)

----------


## malamataki

με αγχωσε ολο αυτο που διαβασα για το holter, ελπιζω να κανει δουλεια το φαρμακο δεν ειμαι για τετοια!!

----------


## Litsakisweet

Δεν ειναι κατι malamataki μην αγχωνεσαι μια μικρη συσκευη ειναι που απλα παρακολουθει επι 24 ωρου βασεως την καρδια κατι σαν συνεχες καρδιογραφημα.Εγω το εχω βαλει δυο φορες ουτε ενιωσα κατι ουτε με ενοχλησε! Παντως και εγω πιστευω οτι οι εκτακτες σχετιζονται μς το στομαχι εμενα παντως μου σημβαινουν οτον κατι δεν παει καλα στο σγομαχι μου ειτε εχω φοβερο φουσκωμα ειτε γουργουριτα ειτε ενοχληση!εσυ malamataki τι νιωθεις ακριβως?

----------


## malamataki

> Δεν ειναι κατι malamataki μην αγχωνεσαι μια μικρη συσκευη ειναι που απλα παρακολουθει επι 24 ωρου βασεως την καρδια κατι σαν συνεχες καρδιογραφημα.Εγω το εχω βαλει δυο φορες ουτε ενιωσα κατι ουτε με ενοχλησε! Παντως και εγω πιστευω οτι οι εκτακτες σχετιζονται μς το στομαχι εμενα παντως μου σημβαινουν οτον κατι δεν παει καλα στο σγομαχι μου ειτε εχω φοβερο φουσκωμα ειτε γουργουριτα ειτε ενοχληση!εσυ malamataki τι νιωθεις ακριβως?


Τώρα τελευταία το παθαίνω όταν ξαπλώνω πριν κοιμηθώ,η όταν ξυπνήσω μου δίνει δύο τρία χτυπήματα η καρδιά,σαν ταχυκαρδία αλλά δεν κρατάει πολύ λίγα δευτερόλεπτα.δεν έχω πόνο κτλ.

Εστάλη από Lenovo P70-A στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## lone

αυτο που περιγραφετε ειναι παλιας τεχνολογιας holder. Τωρα ειναι ενα ηλεκτροδιο που κολλάει στο στηθος με μια συσκευή οσο ειναι ενα κουτι σπιρτα.

----------


## malamataki

Ελπίζω να βοηθήσει το concor που παίρνω και να μη χρειαστεί να βάλω αυτό το holter.σας ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες.

Εστάλη από Lenovo P70-A στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Miluv

.............

----------


## Miluv

Χαμός με τις αρρυθμιες βλέπω. Κι εγώ έκτακτες που με τρελαίνουν. Έχω κάποια κιλά παραπάνω. Πέρασα κσι μια εγκυμοσυνη που δεν πήγε καλά. Από εκεί άρχισαν όλα. Έβαλα holter, δεν κατέγραψε σχεδόν τίποτα. Έχω δοκιμάσει interal, tenormin, κτλπ, αλλά τίποτα. Όταν είναι να έρθουν θα έρθουν για καλά. Και ειδικότερα στην περίοδο. 
Καμία γυναίκα με παρόμοια συμπτώματα;;;

----------


## Nefeli28

> Χαμός με τις αρρυθμιες βλέπω. Κι εγώ έκτακτες που με τρελαίνουν. Έχω κάποια κιλά παραπάνω. Πέρασα κσι μια εγκυμοσυνη που δεν πήγε καλά. Από εκεί άρχισαν όλα. Έβαλα holter, δεν κατέγραψε σχεδόν τίποτα. Έχω δοκιμάσει interal, tenormin, κτλπ, αλλά τίποτα. Όταν είναι να έρθουν θα έρθουν για καλά. Και ειδικότερα στην περίοδο. 
> Καμία γυναίκα με παρόμοια συμπτώματα;;;


Ναι, τα ιδια κι εγω.
Ειναι ιδιαίτερα αισθητες οταν ειμαι ήρεμη ή οταν ξαπλώνω...
Τον τελευταίο καιρο ειναι πολυ ενοχλητικές και έντονες.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

κοιμασαι καθολου η κανεις ολη νυχτα αγρυπνια

----------


## Nefeli28

> κοιμασαι καθολου η κανεις ολη νυχτα αγρυπνια


Κοιμαμαι κανονικα.
Οταν ομως ξαπλωνω, το πρόβλημα ειναι εντονο

----------


## Miluv

.............

----------


## Miluv

> Ναι, τα ιδια κι εγω.
> Ειναι ιδιαίτερα αισθητες οταν ειμαι ήρεμη ή οταν ξαπλώνω...
> Τον τελευταίο καιρο ειναι πολυ ενοχλητικές και έντονες.



Είμαι εντονότερες στη διάρκεια της περιόδου;; Αν ναι, το εψαξες γιατί;;; Είναι ορμονικό;;;;τι σου είπαν;;

----------


## malamataki

Εγώ το παθαίνω τρία βράδυα συνεχόμενα τώρα,μπορεί να περάσει η μέρα ήσυχα αλλά το βράδυ όταν πέσω για ύπνο αρχίζει και είναι πολύ δύσκολο χάνω τον ύπνο μου μετά...

Εστάλη από Lenovo P70-A στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Litsakisweet

Παιδια πως ειστε?

----------


## rosios84

Καλησπέρα και από μένα....τις τελευταίες 2 βδομάδες (πέρασα εδώ και 1 μήνα κρίση πανικού που δε με έχει αφήσει ακόμα)το πρωί όταν ξυπνάω και το βράδυ που πάω να κοιμηθώ νιώθω ταχυκαρδία....τις τελευταίες 3 μέρες μετράω πίεση και παλμούς αλλά οι παλμοί είναι φυσιολογικοί....δεν έχω πάρει κάποιο χάπι αλλά ποτέ δε τα αισθανόμουν τόσο έντονα....τι μπορώ να κάνω?

----------


## Litsakisweet

Παιδια σας εχασα ειστε ολοι καλα?σας αφησαν οι καταραμενες εκτακτες?φιλια σε ολους

----------


## theiosloukas

Δυστυχως η εμπειρια μου λεει οτι απο αυτη την κατασταση δεν ξεφευγει κανεις οριστικα , αλλες φορες υπαρχουν ημερες πιο ηρεμες κι αλλες με τρελλη αρρυθμια και απιστευτο φοβο,ομως οποιος ξεκινησε να την νιωθει νομιζω οτι την κραταει κτημα του για παντα...λυπαμαι αν απογοητευω καποιους με την αποψη μου και την προσωπικη μου εμπειρια και ευχομαι ειλικρινα να βρεθει καποιος,εστω ενας , να γραψει οτι εχει απαλλαγει οριστικα ,ασχετα αν ο τροπος του δεν εχει αποτελεσμα στους υπολοιπους...θα ειναι κι αυτο μια μεγαλη ελπιδα και μια προσμονη αγιες μερες που ερχονται...κουραγιο σε ολους!

----------


## gl08

Καλησπερα σας και καλη χρονια!!! Ειχα καιρο να γραψω για κατι. Το τελευταιο διαστημα παρατηρω στον εαυτο μου εντονο στρες, "μαυρες" σκεψεις κτλ κτλ. Το πολυ στρες πυροδοτειται απ την επερχομενη εξεταστικη που πλησιαζει. Μου εχουν μεινει 4 μαθηματα και εχω υποβαλλει τον εαυτο μου σε μια διαδικασια αγχους και στρες για οτι πρεπει να παρθει το πτυχιο. Ολο αυτο το διαστημα ειναι μερες που μπορει να μην εχω κανενα ψυχοσωματικο και αλλες μερες που μπορει να εχω πολλες εκτακτες, φουσκωματα κτλ κτλ. Τα κλασσικα δλδ του αγχους...ξερω αυτα εχουν χιλιοειπωθει απλα ηθελα να τα γραψω..φοβαμαι πολυ τις εκτακτες, σε βαθμου που σε 3 ωρες περιπου εχω προπονηση επειδη παιζω μπασκετ και φοβαμαι να παω..αυτααα!!!

----------


## georgef1

Το πιο κοινό αίτιο για τις αρρυθμίες πάντως είναι η υπερβολική καφεΐνη, τσεκάρετε πρώτα αυτόν τον παράγοντα πριν πάτε παρακάτω.

----------


## christosl02

Γεια σας κ απο μενα,ειμαι 38 χρονων εδω και 2-3 χρονια ειχα ελαφριες και χωρις σημασια αρρυθμιες γιατι ηταν ελαχιστες, να σας πω οτι παω κολυμβητηριο 12 χρονια και οπως καταλαβαινετε ειναι υποχρεωτικο να εχεις χαρτι καρδιολογου.Εχω πανω απο 6 τριπλεξ και 2-3 τεστ κοπωσεως για να περνω το χαρτι γιατι το ηθελα και γω να ημουνα σιγουρος για την καρδια μου.Οι αρρυθμιες γινονταν ολο και πιο εντονες το ειχα πει στον καρδιολογο αλλα με τις εξετασεις και το κολυμπι που εκανα δεν εβρισκε κατι,μου ελεγε κοψε τον καφε ,εναν επινα ελληνικο,και λιγοτερο αγχος.Τον νοεμβριο στην δουλεια με πιανουν κατι αρρυθμιες απο τις 12 το μεσημερι και για πρωτη φορα ηταν συνεχομμενες εως τις 15,00 ετσι αποφασισα να παω νοσοκομειο εκει με το που ειδαν τις αρρυθμιες μου εκαναν εισαγωγη για 24ωρο holder.Εκανα ολες τις εξετασεις τους ειπα αυτα που επρεπε μου εκαναν 2 -3 φορες τριπλεξ,εξετασεις αιματος, ακτινογραφια θωρακα , θυροειδη ολα,δεν βρηκαν τιποτα,απλα μου ειπαν οτι καλο ειναι να κανω μαγνητικη καρδιας χωρις να ειναι επειγον, για να δουμε απο που προερχονται.Μου εδωσαν και lopressor για να ρυθμιστει λιγο η κατασταση το εριξαν στο αγχος (το οποιο εχω πολυ λογω δουλειας και πολυ πιεση,οχι καταπιεση).
Μετα απο αυτο μου σταματησαν σχεδον τελειως. Προχθες που πηγα για την μαγνητικη,οσο πλησιαζαν οι μερες αγχωνομουνα,με το που με τρυπησε για να μου βαλουν πεταλουδα λογω σκιαγραφικου με πιανει μια ταση λιποθυμιας εχανα το φως και ακουγα οτι μαλλον δεν θα την εκανα αν δεν συνερχομουν.Συνηλθα βεβαια και την εκανα ανετα.Απο τοτε λοιπον μεχρι και σημερα 3 μερες δηλαδη οι αρρυθμιες ειναι ατελειωτες ακομα δεν εχω παρει αποτελεσματα αλλα αν ειχα καποιο παθολογικο προβλημα τωρα θα ειχα χαιρετησει.Το αγχος πιστευω δημιουργει προβληματα που δεν το φανταζομασταν.
Αυτα και απο μενα.
την μαγνητικη την εκλε

----------


## Litsakisweet

ChristosI02 την εκανες την μαγνητικη τελικα?πως εισαι?

----------


## christosl02

Την έκανα δεν έχουν βγει ακόμα.Πιστεύω ότι είναι η καλύτερη εξέταση για την καρδιά,την έχει κάνει κανένας άλλος;Και αν έχει δείξει κάτι;

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

> Την έκανα δεν έχουν βγει ακόμα.Πιστεύω ότι είναι η καλύτερη εξέταση για την καρδιά,την έχει κάνει κανένας άλλος;Και αν έχει δείξει κάτι;


Είχες και κάποιο άλλο πρόβλημα ή μόνο για τις αρρυθμίες σου έδωσαν την μαγνητική; Εμένα σε τόσους καρδιολόγους έχω πάει, δεν μου είπαν να την κάνω. Μέσα στην ημέρα πόσες έκτακτες είχες;

----------


## Litsakisweet

Και εγω μαρια εχω κανει ενα σορο εξετασεις να φανταστεις τωρα τελευταια εκανα και διοισοφαγικο υπερηχο,βαρεθηκα πια.Μαγνητικη οτι εμςνα μου εχουν πει να κανω και τωρα που το ειδα το σκςφτομαι και εγω,αστα δεν θα ηρεμησουμε ποτε;εσυ πως εισαι αυτη την περιοδο?οποιος θελει μιλαμε και εκτος απο εδω σας δινω και τηλ αν θελετε η σκαιπ!φιλια σε ολους

----------


## christosl02

Έχω αρκετές ειδικά μετά την μαγνητική δηλαδή από το απόγευμα και μετά Έχω σερί,και μόνο δίδυμιες μου βρήκαν.τα λοπρεσορ έχουν παρενέργειες;

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Τα λοπρεσόρ δεν έχουν παρενέργειες ιδιαίτερες, δεν είναι βαριά φάρμακα και έχω ακούσει ότι βοηθάνε. Τα παίρνει και η πεθερά μου για τις αρρυθμίες και την βοηθούν. Εγώ σε γενικές γραμμές καλά είμαι, έχω λίγες έκτακτες την ημέρα. Είναι όμως κάποιες μέρες που έχω αρκετές, και τότε με πιάνει φόβος και πανικοβάλομαι. Ότι και να κάνω, έχω το μυαλό μου μην με πιάσουν οι έκτακτες και τι θα κάνω. Εσύ Litsakisweet πως είσαι; Έχεις πολλές έκτακτες αυτόν τον καιρό; Αν θέλεις στείλε μου το σκάιπ ή το τηλέφωνο σε προσωπικό μήνυμα να τα λέμε.

----------


## Litsakisweet

Μαρια μου πως να σου στηλω το τηλ μου σε προσωπικι μην δεν ξερω αν θες με βοηθας?

----------


## Litsakisweet

Χρηστο οταν λες διδυμιες τι εννοεις πως τις νιωθεις τι σου ειπαν οι γιατροι γιαυτο?

----------


## Litsakisweet

Μαρια σου στελνω το fb "litsakisweet" και εκει στηλε μου αιτημα φιλιας αν θες και εκει θα σου στηλω το τηλ μου φιλια

----------


## christosl02

Ένα είδος έκτακτης φαντάζομαι αισθάνομαι ένα γκουπ

----------


## Litsakisweet

Στη μαγνητικη το ειδαν?τι σου ειπαν να κανεις?

----------


## christosl02

δεν βγηκαν ακομα τα αποτελεσματα

----------


## Litsakisweet

Καλα αποτελεσματα και κουραγιο

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Καλημέρα Litsakisweet σου έστειλα μήνυμα στο fb, ελπίζω να το έστειλα στο σωστό όνομα.

----------


## Litsakisweet

Καλημερα μαρια μου ναι το ειδα απλα για καποιο λογο δεν μου το ανοιγει θα ψαξω να σε βρω και εγω τωρα,αν θες ξαναστηλτο!

----------


## makis1984

τι κανετε για το στρες και το αγχος; εγω καπνιζω,πινω και ηρεμω

----------


## christosl02

> Χρηστο οταν λες διδυμιες τι εννοεις πως τις νιωθεις τι σου ειπαν οι γιατροι γιαυτο?


Έκτακτες κοιλιακες συστολές γράφει το holter

----------


## Litsakisweet

Και εμενα Χρηστο το ιδιο μου γραφει,ποσες ειχες?

----------


## christosl02

> Και εμενα Χρηστο το ιδιο μου γραφει,ποσες ειχες?


Στο πρώτο 1500 .
Ή μαγνητική έδειξε μια ινώση ξέρει κανείς τι είναι;

----------


## Litsakisweet

Τι ινωση γραφει?πνευμονικη?τι αλλο σου γραφει?για τις εκτακτες τι σου ειπαν?σου εδωσαν χαπια ?

----------


## christosl02

στοιχεια ινωσης στο μεσοκοιλιακο διαφραγμα,το οποιο μου ειπαν οτι μπορει να μην ειναι και τιποτα απο καποια παλια ιωση.το δευτερο holter,που εκανα εχθες, εδειξε 100 εκτακτες,μου ειπαν να συνεχισω το lopressor ως εχει.οι αρρυθμιες πολλες φορες κανουνε τον κυκλο τους με πολλες εξαρσεις ενοχλητικες και μπορει να φυγουν στο τελος σε μια υγιη καρδια.

----------


## Litsakisweet

Μακαρι Χρηστο να φυγουν να ησυχασουμε ολοι απο αυτες,το μυστικο ειναι να μην δινουμε σημασια και να μην αγχωνομαστε και ολα θα πανε καλα,εξαλου ειμαστε αρκετοι δυστηχως που ταλαιπωρουμαστε απο αυτες.Να εισαι καλα και να σκεφτεσαι θετικα

----------


## niks

καλησπέρα παιδιά πως τα πάτε? και γω υποφέρω απο αυτές απο το 2012,με έχουν φοβίσει πάρα πολύ είμαι τρελά τρομοκρατημένος ο καρδιολόγος λέει κλασσικά ότι δεν είναι κάτι και να το βγάλω απο το μυαλό μου αλλά δεν γίνετε,φοβάμαι κάθε φορά που πάω να κοιμηθώ ότι δεν θα ξυπνήσω μου έχουν δημιουργήσει τεράστιο πρόβλημα και λύση δεν υπάρχει,πήγα και σε ψυχίατρο και μου έδωσε efexor αλλά δεν τα πήρα γιατί φοβάμαι μην μου προκαλέσουν παραπάνω και ποιο έντονες αρρυθμίες,πραγματικά είμαι απελπισμένος και τρελά τρομοκρατημένος δεν κάνω τπτ φοβάμαι να πάω οπουδήποτε και στην δουλειά που πάω είμαι μέσα στο φόβο μήπως μείνω στον τόπο αν πάθω καμιά ριπή,έβαλα και holter και μου είπε ότι έχω εκτατές συστολές (το 2012) αλλά δεν είναι μόνο η κλασσικές έκτακτες είναι και αυτές η ριπές που διαρκούν 10.20.30 δευτερόλεπτα και την τελευταία φορά ίσως από την τρομάρα μου ένιωσα τάση λιποθυμιάς,γενικά είμαι πολύ ανχωτικος τύπος και δεν μπορω να χαλαρώσω με τπτ,έχω κόψει καφέδες τσιγάρα και ότι μπορεί να δημιουργεί εκτατές,μερικές φόρες κάθομαι και κλαίω από την απελπισία μου,περνώ μισό χάπι lexotanil το πρωί και μισό το βράδυ άλλα δεν βλέπω κάτι ιδιαίτερο

----------


## Litsakisweet

Μην στεναχωριεσαι niks προσπαθησε οσο μπορεις να χαλαρωσεις και να κανεις πραγματα που σε ευχαριστουν ειναι μαζεμενο αγχος και δυστηχως σε εμας βγαινει κατα αυτον τον τροπο,και εγω ακριβως τα ιδια νιωθω αλλα το τελευταιο καιρο που

----------


## niks

είμαι πολύ περίεργος να δω αν υπάρχει κάποιος ο οποίος έχει απαλλαγεί από αυτές,παιδιά δεν παλεύονται σου χαλάνε την καθημερινότητα σε βυθίζουν και προπαντός δεν συνηθίζονται,efexor παίρνει κανείς? είδε κανείς καμία αλλαγή,ο ψυχίατρος με έχει διαγνωση με αποφευχθήκη διαταραχή της προσωπικότητας+ανχωδης διαταραχή.

----------


## niks

εσυ πως τα πας? σου εχουν περασει?

----------


## dimitra

Παιδια κ εγω εχω.αφου καταλαβαινουμε οτι ειναι απο το αγχοςκαι ο καρδιολογος λεει ουι δεν ειναι τπτ πρεπει να ηρεμησουμε.αλλωστε αμα μπειτε και σε αλλες συζητησεις θα δειτε οτι εχει παρα πολυς κοσμος .δεν ειναι τπτ κ θα περασει.για να εχεις προβλημα πρεπει να εχει χοληστερινη ζαχαρο μεγαλη ηλικια κα κακο τροπο ζωης..ας ηρεμησουμε κ θα φυγουν.εμενα προσωπικα μου εμφανιστηκαν μετα τις κρισεις πανικου...πριν τπτ.τυχαιιο?

----------


## niks

εγω της εχω καμια 10ετια αλλα αυτη την περιοδο μετα απο ενα ταξιδι που εκανα με εχουν τρελανει και με εχουν φοβισει παρα πολυ με συνεπεια να με εχουν οδηγηση στον καρδιολογο,δεν παλευονται! με εχουν γεμισει ανχος και τρομο νομιζω πως μια μερα απλος δεν θα ξυπνησω... δεν ξερω αν θα ξεπεραστει ποτε αυτο το πραγμα,σιγουρα εχει να κανει με την ψυχολογια αλλα ολοι λενε οτι δεν ειναι τπτ αλλα οταν το παθεις και νοιωσεις αυτο το απαισιο συναισθημα το οποιο περιεχει ενα ειδος στιγμιαιας ζαλουρας εσεις την εχετε αυτην την πολυ συντομη ζαλουρα? ριπες εχετε? που η καρδια χτυπα αρριθμα για κανα 20 δευτερα

----------


## Ορέστης

Αν σας λενε οτι δεν ειναι επικινδυνες οι εκτατες δε μπορει να κανουν λαθος. Καποια πραγματα στην ιατρικη ειναι βεβαια. Απο σπασμενο χερι παθαινεις εμφραγμα; Εκει γιατι δεν αναρωτιεστε μηπως κανει λαθος ο γιατρος; Γιατι ξερετε οτι τα δυο αυτα ειναι ασχετα. Το ιδιο συμβαινει με τις εκτακτες και ο,τι φοβαστε. Ελπιζω να βοηθησα.

----------


## arythmakias

Νεοςςς εδω!!!ανα λεπτο εχω σιγουρα.ειναι το σοκ της ζωης μου.εδω παντως που ξερω πως κι αλλοι ειναι σαν εμενα...ειναι μια ανακουφιση.Αρρυθμια...η το φιλημα του χαρου

----------


## niks

ο παππούς μου έφυγε από εμβολή η οποία προκλήθηκε από κάταγμα στο πόδι!!! οπότε βλέπεις δεν είναι και πολύ άσχετα μερικά θέματα στην ιατρική

----------


## MAR..

Γεια σας, 
Υποφέρω κι εγώ από έκτακτες και θα ήθελα να μου πείτε αν όσοι έχετε βάλει holter σας διέγνωσαν εκτός από αυτές και βραδυκαρδια με παύσεις.

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

> Γεια σας, 
> Υποφέρω κι εγώ από έκτακτες και θα ήθελα να μου πείτε αν όσοι έχετε βάλει holter σας διέγνωσαν εκτός από αυτές και βραδυκαρδια με παύσεις.


Εγώ έχω βάλει αρκετές φορές holder μόνο σε ένα μου είχαν βρει μια πάυση μια φορά, αλλά δεν ήταν τίποτα. Άλλα ξέρω πως άμα οι παύσεις είναι πολλές ίσως χρειάζεται βηματοδότης. Έχεις πολλές; ο γιατρός τι σου είπε;

----------


## MAR..

> Εγώ έχω βάλει αρκετές φορές holder μόνο σε ένα μου είχαν βρει μια πάυση μια φορά, αλλά δεν ήταν τίποτα. Άλλα ξέρω πως άμα οι παύσεις είναι πολλές ίσως χρειάζεται βηματοδότης. Έχεις πολλές; ο γιατρός τι σου είπε;


65 έκτακτες κοιλιακες, 5 υπερκοιλιακες και πανω απο 700 παύσεις.
Ακόμα δεν έχω οριστική απάντηση.... το ξέρω για το βηματοδότη.... ασχολούμαι πολλά χρόνια με τα της καρδιάς λόγω προβλήματος δικού μου προσώπου. 
Επίσης θέλω να ρωτήσω αν την ώρα που κάνετε τις έκτακτες εκτος απο το χτυπημα φτερουγισμα στο στηθος νιώθετε και κάτι άλλο όπως ας πούμε ότι πάτε να σβήσετε ή μια στιγμιαία σκοτοδινη.

----------


## niks

εγω το παθαίνω αυτο που λες συνήθως βραδυ οταν ειμαι ηρεμος και κουρασμενος απο δουλεια οταν το ειπα στον καρδιολογο δεν μου ειπε κατι απλος μου εδειξε με αυτα που μου ειπε οτι ειναι κλασσικο σύμπτωμα,πες μας λιγο την ιστορια σου,εγω εδω και σχεδον 10 χρονια παιδευομαι με αυτες αλλες φορες με τρομοκρατουν αφανταστα και αλλες φορες απλος δεν τις δινω σημασια,εκοψα τσιγαρο καφεδες κανω καθε μερα σχεδον 6 χλμ γρυγορο περπατημα και καταφερα να τις μειώσω κατα πολυ αλλα οχι να τις διωξω τελειως,εχω παρατηρήσει οτι οταν ειμαι καπου αφοσιωμένος δεν με πιάνουν,επισεις περνω μισο λεξοτανιλ το πρωι και μισο το βραδυ και παω σε ψυχιατρο,ειχα ιστορικο με ριπες εκτακτων που πραγματικα δεν το ευχομαι σε κανεναν να το νοιωσει αυτο

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Κάποιες φορές όταν είναι έντονες οι έκτακτες νιώθω σαν να ζαλίζομαι αυτή τη σκοτοδίνη όπως είπες. Άλλα οι έκτακτες παρ όλο που μας φοβίζουν και εμένα προσωπικά πολύ, δεν είναι επικίνδυνες. Αυτό με τις παύσεις είναι πιο σοβαρό. Πόσο χρονών είσαι και έχεις αυτό το πρόβλημα;

----------


## niks

οι παύσεις νομίζω είναι παράγωγο της βραδυκαρδίας πάντως όπως και χει πρέπει να πάρεις και μια δεύτερη γνώμη

----------


## MAR..

niks κι εγώ όταν είμαι πολύ κουρασμένη η αγχωμένη κάνω περισσότερες. Χρόνια κάνω έκτακτες από μικρή. Τωρα ειμαι 38. Αυτό που με θορυβησε τελευταία είναι ότι εδώ και 1μιση μήνα κάνω πάρα πολλές και έντονες μέσα στη μέρα. Βεβαια τον τελευταιο καιρο ξεπερνάω τον εαυτό μου και τις αντοχές μου (δουλειά, παιδιά, άγχος να τα προλάβω ολα...) και δεν ξέρω ίσως να ευθύνεται αυτό.
ΜΑΡΙΑ37 γι αυτό ρώτησα τι νιώθετε γιατί ήθελα να δω αν αυτή η στιγμιαία σκοτοδινη οφείλεται σε παύση η είναι πιο "μεγαλη" έκτακτη. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι η βραδυκαρδια και οι παύσεις στο holter φαίνεται να έχουν γίνει στον ύπνο, πράγμα εν μέρει φυσιολογικό Αφού οι παλμοί πέφτουν όταν κοιμόμαστε. Επίσης εγώ έχω ούτως ή αλλως χαμηλούς παλμους οπότε τη νύχτα μου πέφτουν κι αλλο. Πάντα με ρωτούν αν αθλουμαι γιατί οι αθλητές έχουν χαμηλούς παλμους. Δεν αθλουμαι αλλά πάντα έχω γύρω στους 50 60.

----------


## niks

Αν καπνίζεις και πίνεις καφέ κοψτα μαχαίρι και θα δεις τρελή διαφορά τουλάχιστον εγώ είδα! ριπες εχεις? ειναι αυτες που κρατανε την καρδιά άρρυθμη για κανά 20-30 δευτερόλεπτα επίσης περνω καθε μερα μισο λεξοτανιλ το πρωι και μισο το βραδυ και περαπαταω 6 χιλιόμετρα την μερα,εκει που εχω καταλήξει ειναι οτι η εκτακτες εχουν να κανουν για να μην είμαι απόλυτος 90% με την ψυχολογία!!!!!! 
υπηρχαν περιoδoi που δεν ειχα καμια εκτακτη και περιοδoi που λεω θα μηνω στον τοπο αλλα τοτε ειχα πολυ ασχημη ψυχολογια,κατι τελευταιο να ξερετε οτι το ανχος δρα συσορευτικα

----------


## MAR..

niks Ούτε καπνίζω, ούτε καφέ πίνω, ούτε αλκοόλ. Σίγουρα συμφωνώ σε αυτό που λες ότι σε περιόδους η ακόμα και μέρες έντονου στρες εμφανίζονται. Το περίεργο είναι ότι την ώρα που ειμαι σε εγρήγορση δεν κάνω ή κάνω ελάχιστες. Μόλις καθίσω και αρχίσω να χαλαρώνω τότε αρχίζουν. Ριπες όπως τις περιγράφεις δε νομίζω να έχω νιώσει.

----------


## Theodora

Καλησπέρα να ρωτήσω .....όταν λέτε οτι έχετε έκτακτες συστολές, νιώθετε κάτι σαν φτερούγισμα στην βάση του λαιμού εκεί στο λακουβάκι και οταν λέτε ριπές έκτακτων τι νιώθετε??? 
Γιατί έμενα στα holter βρίσκουν έκτακτες, αλλά πολύ λίγες κάτω από 20 το 20ωρο και διάρκειας κάτω από 20sec και μου είπε ο αρρυθμιολόγος οτι είναι άγχος, να κόψω καφέ, κοκα κολες (έπινα πολλές), οινόπνευμα και να μην τρωω βαριά το βράδυ και αμέσως να κοιμάμαι, να κοιτάω πρώτα να έχω χωνεύσει!! Κάποιες φορές με φοβίζουν και έχω παρατηρήσει οτι οταν τρωω πολύ με πιάνουν και ειδικά οταν παω να ξαπλώσω το βράδυ και σε συγκεκριμένη στάση, φυσικά οταν έχω πολλές σκέψεις και αχγος με πιάνουν!!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ολη νυχτα μηπως κανεις αγρυπνια

----------


## niks

οι έκτακτες ειναι το κλοτσημα στο στερνο,το σφιξημο στον λαιμο,στιγμιαία σκοτοδίνη μερικες φορες,πολλοι βεβαια δεν της αισθανονται,οι ριπες ειναι αυτο το κλοτσιμα ειναι μονιμο η συνεχόμενο για καμια 20 δευτερόλεπτα δλδ η μια εκτακτη μετα την αλλη εκει βεβαια υπαρχει τεράστιος τρομος!! γιατι λες παει αυτο ηταν,αυτες ειναι η λεγομενες ριπες εκτακτων συστολων

----------


## lone

Παιδια σημερα στη δουλεια μου συνεβει το εξης. Ενω καθομουν και δουλευα ξαφνικα η καρδια μου αρχισε να φτερουγιζει μ ελουσε κρυος υδρωτας αυτο κρατησε μισο λεπτο περιπου και μετα ξαφνικα εκανε ενα κενο και επανηλθε
Μετα απο λιγη ωρα ξανα το ιδιο πρεπει να μου συνεβει 5 - 6 φορες. 
Εχω τρελαθει απο το φοβο μου. Τελευταια φορα που εκανα τεστ κοπωσεως ηταν πριν 6 μηνες εχω πανικοβληθει 

Sent from my iPhone using E-Psychology Forum

----------


## niks

Αν οι γιατροι σου ειπαν οτι δεν εχεις τπτ να ξερεις οτι ειναι απο ανχος,καφε,τσιγαρο,και πανω απ'ολα κακη ψυχολογια οποτε μπορω να σου πω να χαλαρωσεις και να επισκευτεις εναν ψυχιατρο για να λυσεις τυχον θεματακια που εχεις,εγω ειμαι υπο παρακολουθηση και νομιζω οτι με εχει βοηθησει αρκετα.

----------


## andreas86

Ερώτηση: Εάν πας σε ψυχίατρο, θα σου δώσει φάρμακα, θα σου κάνει ψυχοθεραπεία, πια είναι η διαφορά δηλαδή από τον ψυχολόγο;; θέλω να πάω σε ψυχολόγο αλλά λόγο οικονομικών λόγον, δεν κατέστη δυνατόν, ενώ ψυχίατρος υπάρχει στο νοσοκομείο αλλά αν χρειάζομαι ψυχοθεραπεία γιατί να αρχίσω να περνώ φάρμακα χωρίς πρώτα να δοκιμάσω άλλους τρόπους;

Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## niks

Ο ψυχολογος δεν μπορει να σου γραψει φαρμακα,το φαρμακο που θα παρεις απο τον ψυχιατρο δεν θα πει οτι θα σου λύσει το προβλημα αλλα θα κανει ενα θετικο υποβαθρο ωστε να μπορεσει να γινει σωστη ψυχοθεραπια π.χ αν πασχεις απο καταθληψη και σε καθε συνεδρια κλαις και δεν μπορεις να ηρεμισεις τοτε χρειαζεσε φαρμακα για να ηρεμισεις ωτοσοστε να γινει σωστα η ψυχοθεραπια

----------


## THE GOOD SCORPION

Χαίρετε φίλοι «ἀρρυθμιακοί»! Πρόσφατα ἀπέκτησα τό θεματάκι τῆς ἀρρυθμίας. Ἔχω καλή καρδιά (ὅπως κ ἄν τό δῆ κανείς...) μόνο πού ἀντλεῖ κάπως ἀδύναμα. Ἐδῶ καί ἕνα μήνα ἐμφάνισα τήν πρώτη μου ἀρρυθμία. Ὁ πολύ καλός καί ἀγαπητός μου γιατρός μοῦ εἶπε ὅτι δέν ἀνησυχεῖ διότι ξέρει τήν καρδιά μου (πόσο καλή εἶναι, ὅπως κ ἄν τό δῆ κανείς...). Διαπίστωσα τά ἑξῆς: Πρῶτον: ἡ ἀρρυθμία συνοδεύεται ΠΆΝΤΑ ἀπό ἀνάγκη γιά βήχα. Ἄν βήξω ἔντονα (δηλ. ἄν φυσιολογικά ἐκδηλωθῆ ἔντονος βῆχας μέ τήν χαρακτηριστική «σπηλαιώδη» ἐκτόνωση) ἡ ἀρρυθμία καταπαύει γιά λίγο. Δεύτερον: μέ βοηθάει ἀρκετά ἕνας συνδυασμός Tenormin + Lexotanil τόν ὁποῖο ἔχει ἐγκρίνει φυσικά ὁ γιατρός μου. Τρίτον: ὅταν ξαπλώνω μοῦ περνάει ἀμέσως! Και εἰδικά ἄν ἔχω «κουμπώσει» Lexotanil, κάνω καί ὑπέροχο ὕπνο. Τώρα πού σᾶς γράφω, τό πρόβλημά μου ἔχει γίνει μόνιμο. Ἀλλά τό ἀντιμετωπίζω ψύχραιμα καί στωικά. Αὔριο θά κάνω μία σειρά ἐξετάσεων (θυρεοειδή καί τίς ἀπαραίτητες αἵματος), θά πάω γιά καρδιογράφημα καί ὑπέρηχο καί ἄν μοῦ πεῖ ὀ καλός μου γιατρός «οὐδέν τό παθολογικόν» θά τό ἐντάξω στήν καθημερινότητά μου, τί ἄλλο μπορεῖ νά γίνη; Ἄλλωστε, δέν εἶναι καί τό πρῶτο... Ἔχω (ἀπό πάνω πρός τά κάτω): 1.ἕναν ὅζο μεγέθους ἀχλαδιοῦ (!!!) στόν θυρεοειδή, καλοήθη, χωρίς μέχρι στιγμῆς νά ἐπεμβαίνει στήν θυρεοειδική λειτουργία, οὔτε νά μέ ἐνοχλεῖ ἀλλοῦ. Τόν ἔχω ἐντάξει στό 24ωρο. 2. Ἀδυναμία ἄντλησης τῆς καρδιᾶς. Πολλές φορές μοῦ κόβει τήν ἀνάσα. Παρά ταῦτα, τρέχω παίζω κουράζομαι, τραγουδάω (διευθύνω ἐνίοτε μιά χορωδία). Καί αὐτή στό 24ωρο. 3. Ἔχω μία ὀμφαλοκήλη μεγέθους μικροῦ πεπονιοῦ. Τῆς κάνω μαλάξεις κάθε βράδυ καί προσπαθῶ νά χάσω βάρος γιά νά τήν ἀνακουφίσω καί ἐπίσης φοράω μόνιμα ζώνη συγκράτησης. Στό 24ωρο καί αὐτά! 4. Μιά πού τό ἀνέφερα: εἶμαι ὑπέρβαρος, μέ λένε χοντρό, ἀλλά καρφάκι δέν μοῦ καίγεται, παρ᾽ ὅλο πού κοντεύω τά 50, θά παίξω μέ τίς σβοῦρες μου (ἔχω τρέλλα παιδιόθεν...) θά ξεθεωθῶ στόν ξυλότορνό μου (τεράστιο μεράκι) καί θά τρέξω μέ ὅση ἀντοχή ἔχω ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΑ μαζί μέ τόν ἀγαπημένο μου σκύλο. Στό 24ωρο βεβαίως, μέ χιοῦμορ καί αἰσιοδοξία! 5. Ἔχω λόγῳ ὀστεϊκῆς κατασκευῆς κατεστραμμένα καί τά δύο μου γόνατα. Μοῦ εἶπαν νά τά ...κόψω καί τά δύο, γιά νά μοῦ ξανασυγκολλήσουν τίς κνῆμες μέ συστροφή ὥστε νά πάρουν τήν φυσιολογική τους θέση καί ἀντοχή. Τούς γράφω κανονικά, δέν μπαίνω σέ κανένα χειρουργεῖο, κάνω ἐντατικές ἀσκήσεις μέ τήν συμβουλή ἱκανώτατου φυσιοθεραπευτή καί ...βαδίζω μπροστά! Ὅταν κάνει κρύο ἤ βρέχει, περπατάω μέ μπαστούνι, ἀλλά κρατάω τήν αἰσιοδοξία μου ἀμείωτη, ΣΤΟ 24ΩΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ! 6. Ἐπίσης ἔχω σπαστική κολίτιδα, μοῦ κάνει φοβερούς πόνους ὅ,τι κ ἄν φάω ἤ δέν φάω, ὅταν μέ πιάση κρίση χλωμιάζω ἀπό τόν πόνο καί κάποια φορά λιποθύμησα κιόλας, ἀλλά καί γιαυτό ἀκόμα εἶχε θέση τό 24ωρό μου! Τώρα λοιπόν, μιά χαρά, θά χωρέσω μέσα καί τήν ἀρρυθμία, θά πῶ «ΔΙΚΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΙ ΑΥΤΗ» καί θά συνεχίσω νά ζῶ μέ χαρά καί μέ εὐγνωμοσύνη γιά κάθε καινούρια μέρα πού ξημερώνει ὁ καλός Θεός! Θέλω νά δώσω θάρρος καί ἀγάπη σέ ὅλους! Ἀναποδιές συμβαίνουν φίλοι! Πολλοί λένε: «γιατί σέ ἐμένα;;;» Ἀπαντῶ: «γιατί ὄχι;» Δλδ, τό «κακό» εἶναι κάτι πού συμβαίνει στούς ἄλλους, ἑνῶ γιά ἐμᾶς φυλᾶμε καί ἐπιθυμοῦμε μόνο τά «καλά»; Καί τέλος πάντων τί εἶναι κακό καί τί καλό; Ἔχω ἕναν ἀδελφικό φίλο καί συγκάτοικο (κατά μία ἔννοια) μέ ΤΕΛΙΚΟ ΣΤΑΔΙΟ ΚΑΡΚΙΝΟΥ, σέ καθολική διασπορά: πνεύμονες, συκώτι, ὀστά... Ἔχει ὅμως, τόση πίστη, τόση αἰσιοδοξία καί τόση εὐγνωμοσύνη γιά τό κάθε λεπτό πού ζεῖ, ὥστε εἶναι μιά ἀεικίνητη μηχανή! Δουλεύει 12ωρα στούς κήπους, τόν βλέπεις καί δέν τόν κάνεις ἄρρωστο μέ τίποτα, οἱ γιατροί του ἔχουν πάθει κουρνάμπαλο διότι κανονικά θά ἔπρεπε νά ἔχει πεθάνει ἑπτά φορές, ὄχι μία! Θάρρος φίλοι! Θάρρος, πίστη, αἰσιοδοξία καί ἔνταξη τῶν πάντων εἴτε καλῶν εἴτε κακῶν στό 24ωρο!!! Μέ ἀγάπη πολλή, ὁ Καλός Σκορπιός!

----------


## marouli66

βρε νικο μου καταλαβε οτι ειναι απλα ψυχολογικο και σταματα να το σκεφτεσαι........ετσι το ειχα και εγω για 2 χρονια και νομιζα οτι οσο κανω βημα θα πεσω κατω.......μεχρι που καταλαβα οτι ειναι μια ψευδαισθηση και ειπα ε αν ειναι να πεθανω ας πεθανω........
ειναι σαν το δαιμονιο, οσο του δινεις σημασια ερχεται.......
σε πληροφορω οτι μολις σιχαθηκα λοιπον να ασχολουμαι ολα σταματησαν.......
να ξερεις μεχρι και αιντς μπορει να νομιζεις οτι εχεις μαζι με ολα τα συμπτωματα χωρις να εχεις.......
ειναι ολα ψυχολογικα απεβαλλε τα και ζησε τη ζωη σου και οποτε ειναι η ωρα σου θα σε παρει ο Θεος.......
προσευχησου στον Θεο και θα βρεις λυτρωση.......παρακαλεσε μεσα απο την καρδια σου και θα σου ερθει η λυση..........
ασχολησου με την θρησκεια, με τους αγιους καθημερινα ακουω αμετρητα θαυματα απο τους αγιους μας........
σου λεω το ιδιο ειχα μεχρι που το σιχαθηκα.......αν δεν το βαρεθεις εκει θα ειναι να σε πιλατιζει μεχρι να σου παρει ολη την ενεργεια

----------


## Fad

> βρε νικο μου καταλαβε οτι ειναι απλα ψυχολογικο και σταματα να το σκεφτεσαι........ετσι το ειχα και εγω για 2 χρονια και νομιζα οτι οσο κανω βημα θα πεσω κατω.......μεχρι που καταλαβα οτι ειναι μια ψευδαισθηση και ειπα ε αν ειναι να πεθανω ας πεθανω........
> ειναι σαν το δαιμονιο, οσο του δινεις σημασια ερχεται.......
> σε πληροφορω οτι μολις σιχαθηκα λοιπον να ασχολουμαι ολα σταματησαν.......
> να ξερεις μεχρι και αιντς μπορει να νομιζεις οτι εχεις μαζι με ολα τα συμπτωματα χωρις να εχεις.......
> ειναι ολα ψυχολογικα απεβαλλε τα και ζησε τη ζωη σου και οποτε ειναι η ωρα σου θα σε παρει ο Θεος.......
> προσευχησου στον Θεο και θα βρεις λυτρωση.......παρακαλεσε μεσα απο την καρδια σου και θα σου ερθει η λυση..........
> ασχολησου με την θρησκεια, με τους αγιους καθημερινα ακουω αμετρητα θαυματα απο τους αγιους μας........
> σου λεω το ιδιο ειχα μεχρι που το σιχαθηκα.......αν δεν το βαρεθεις εκει θα ειναι να σε πιλατιζει μεχρι να σου παρει ολη την ενεργεια


Πολυ όμορφα λόγια.... Η πράξη ειναι λιγο δύσκολη και θέλει καλη προπόνηση...

----------


## Stellianna

> Χαίρετε φίλοι «ἀρρυθμιακοί»! Πρόσφατα ἀπέκτησα τό θεματάκι τῆς ἀρρυθμίας. Ἔχω καλή καρδιά (ὅπως κ ἄν τό δῆ κανείς...) μόνο πού ἀντλεῖ κάπως ἀδύναμα. Ἐδῶ καί ἕνα μήνα ἐμφάνισα τήν πρώτη μου ἀρρυθμία. Ὁ πολύ καλός καί ἀγαπητός μου γιατρός μοῦ εἶπε ὅτι δέν ἀνησυχεῖ διότι ξέρει τήν καρδιά μου (πόσο καλή εἶναι, ὅπως κ ἄν τό δῆ κανείς...). Διαπίστωσα τά ἑξῆς: Πρῶτον: ἡ ἀρρυθμία συνοδεύεται ΠΆΝΤΑ ἀπό ἀνάγκη γιά βήχα. Ἄν βήξω ἔντονα (δηλ. ἄν φυσιολογικά ἐκδηλωθῆ ἔντονος βῆχας μέ τήν χαρακτηριστική «σπηλαιώδη» ἐκτόνωση) ἡ ἀρρυθμία καταπαύει γιά λίγο. Δεύτερον: μέ βοηθάει ἀρκετά ἕνας συνδυασμός Tenormin + Lexotanil τόν ὁποῖο ἔχει ἐγκρίνει φυσικά ὁ γιατρός μου. Τρίτον: ὅταν ξαπλώνω μοῦ περνάει ἀμέσως! Και εἰδικά ἄν ἔχω «κουμπώσει» Lexotanil, κάνω καί ὑπέροχο ὕπνο. Τώρα πού σᾶς γράφω, τό πρόβλημά μου ἔχει γίνει μόνιμο. Ἀλλά τό ἀντιμετωπίζω ψύχραιμα καί στωικά. Αὔριο θά κάνω μία σειρά ἐξετάσεων (θυρεοειδή καί τίς ἀπαραίτητες αἵματος), θά πάω γιά καρδιογράφημα καί ὑπέρηχο καί ἄν μοῦ πεῖ ὀ καλός μου γιατρός «οὐδέν τό παθολογικόν» θά τό ἐντάξω στήν καθημερινότητά μου, τί ἄλλο μπορεῖ νά γίνη; Ἄλλωστε, δέν εἶναι καί τό πρῶτο... Ἔχω (ἀπό πάνω πρός τά κάτω): 1.ἕναν ὅζο μεγέθους ἀχλαδιοῦ (!!!) στόν θυρεοειδή, καλοήθη, χωρίς μέχρι στιγμῆς νά ἐπεμβαίνει στήν θυρεοειδική λειτουργία, οὔτε νά μέ ἐνοχλεῖ ἀλλοῦ. Τόν ἔχω ἐντάξει στό 24ωρο. 2. Ἀδυναμία ἄντλησης τῆς καρδιᾶς. Πολλές φορές μοῦ κόβει τήν ἀνάσα. Παρά ταῦτα, τρέχω παίζω κουράζομαι, τραγουδάω (διευθύνω ἐνίοτε μιά χορωδία). Καί αὐτή στό 24ωρο. 3. Ἔχω μία ὀμφαλοκήλη μεγέθους μικροῦ πεπονιοῦ. Τῆς κάνω μαλάξεις κάθε βράδυ καί προσπαθῶ νά χάσω βάρος γιά νά τήν ἀνακουφίσω καί ἐπίσης φοράω μόνιμα ζώνη συγκράτησης. Στό 24ωρο καί αὐτά! 4. Μιά πού τό ἀνέφερα: εἶμαι ὑπέρβαρος, μέ λένε χοντρό, ἀλλά καρφάκι δέν μοῦ καίγεται, παρ᾽ ὅλο πού κοντεύω τά 50, θά παίξω μέ τίς σβοῦρες μου (ἔχω τρέλλα παιδιόθεν...) θά ξεθεωθῶ στόν ξυλότορνό μου (τεράστιο μεράκι) καί θά τρέξω μέ ὅση ἀντοχή ἔχω ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΑ μαζί μέ τόν ἀγαπημένο μου σκύλο. Στό 24ωρο βεβαίως, μέ χιοῦμορ καί αἰσιοδοξία! 5. Ἔχω λόγῳ ὀστεϊκῆς κατασκευῆς κατεστραμμένα καί τά δύο μου γόνατα. Μοῦ εἶπαν νά τά ...κόψω καί τά δύο, γιά νά μοῦ ξανασυγκολλήσουν τίς κνῆμες μέ συστροφή ὥστε νά πάρουν τήν φυσιολογική τους θέση καί ἀντοχή. Τούς γράφω κανονικά, δέν μπαίνω σέ κανένα χειρουργεῖο, κάνω ἐντατικές ἀσκήσεις μέ τήν συμβουλή ἱκανώτατου φυσιοθεραπευτή καί ...βαδίζω μπροστά! Ὅταν κάνει κρύο ἤ βρέχει, περπατάω μέ μπαστούνι, ἀλλά κρατάω τήν αἰσιοδοξία μου ἀμείωτη, ΣΤΟ 24ΩΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ! 6. Ἐπίσης ἔχω σπαστική κολίτιδα, μοῦ κάνει φοβερούς πόνους ὅ,τι κ ἄν φάω ἤ δέν φάω, ὅταν μέ πιάση κρίση χλωμιάζω ἀπό τόν πόνο καί κάποια φορά λιποθύμησα κιόλας, ἀλλά καί γιαυτό ἀκόμα εἶχε θέση τό 24ωρό μου! Τώρα λοιπόν, μιά χαρά, θά χωρέσω μέσα καί τήν ἀρρυθμία, θά πῶ «ΔΙΚΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΙ ΑΥΤΗ» καί θά συνεχίσω νά ζῶ μέ χαρά καί μέ εὐγνωμοσύνη γιά κάθε καινούρια μέρα πού ξημερώνει ὁ καλός Θεός! Θέλω νά δώσω θάρρος καί ἀγάπη σέ ὅλους! Ἀναποδιές συμβαίνουν φίλοι! Πολλοί λένε: «γιατί σέ ἐμένα;;;» Ἀπαντῶ: «γιατί ὄχι;» Δλδ, τό «κακό» εἶναι κάτι πού συμβαίνει στούς ἄλλους, ἑνῶ γιά ἐμᾶς φυλᾶμε καί ἐπιθυμοῦμε μόνο τά «καλά»; Καί τέλος πάντων τί εἶναι κακό καί τί καλό; Ἔχω ἕναν ἀδελφικό φίλο καί συγκάτοικο (κατά μία ἔννοια) μέ ΤΕΛΙΚΟ ΣΤΑΔΙΟ ΚΑΡΚΙΝΟΥ, σέ καθολική διασπορά: πνεύμονες, συκώτι, ὀστά... Ἔχει ὅμως, τόση πίστη, τόση αἰσιοδοξία καί τόση εὐγνωμοσύνη γιά τό κάθε λεπτό πού ζεῖ, ὥστε εἶναι μιά ἀεικίνητη μηχανή! Δουλεύει 12ωρα στούς κήπους, τόν βλέπεις καί δέν τόν κάνεις ἄρρωστο μέ τίποτα, οἱ γιατροί του ἔχουν πάθει κουρνάμπαλο διότι κανονικά θά ἔπρεπε νά ἔχει πεθάνει ἑπτά φορές, ὄχι μία! Θάρρος φίλοι! Θάρρος, πίστη, αἰσιοδοξία καί ἔνταξη τῶν πάντων εἴτε καλῶν εἴτε κακῶν στό 24ωρο!!! Μέ ἀγάπη πολλή, ὁ Καλός Σκορπιός!


Δίνετε μαθήματα ζωής. Σας ευχαριστώ, ο Θεός να σας έχει καλά.Εύχομαι τα καλύτερα για τον γείτονα σας.

----------


## Stellianna

Προσωπική μου άποψη είναι πως μεγάλη σημασία έχει η επιλογή γιατρού, είτε ψυχολόγου, είτε ψυχίατρου που συνταγογραφεί.Όπως συμβαίνει και με γιατρούς άλλων ειδικοτήτων.Έχει τεράστια σημασία η επιστημονική του κατάρτιση,η εμπειρία και η προσωπικότητά του,όπως και η χημεία, η επικοινωνία,συνεργασία, μεταξύ θεραπευτή και ασθενή.Μερικές φορές η δική μας κρίση ή και το ένστικτο μας τροφοδοτούν ώστε να εμπιστευτούμε την υγεία μας σε κατάλληλα χέρια.Πριν πολλά χρόνια εμπιστεύτηκα έναν παθολόγο καθηγητή και τον καθηγητή του, ηλικιωμένος τότε.Αποδείχθηκε πως παρά τις συναινέσεις δεκάδων άλλων για το αντίθετο,στον επί χρόνια δύσκολο δρόμο μου,αυτοί οι δύο είχαν δίκιο.Απέφυγα μια δύσκολη επέμβαση τότε,με απρόβλεπτες συνέπειες και σήμερα πλέον γίνεται λαπαροσκοπικά και ρομποτικά με περισσότερες πιθανότητες επιτυχίας, για παράδειγμα.Ψυχίατρος επέμενε έντονα να παίρνω πολλά φάρμακα(zoloft κ.α) ενώ του παραπονιόμουν για τις επιπλοκές στο στομάχι και απέκτησα κι άλλο χρόνιο πρόβλημα.Θεραπεύτηκαν οι δε κρίσεις πανικού προσωρινά.Δεν είχα δυστυχώς την επιλογή με τις μεγάλες κρίσεις πανικού, να οδηγώ χιλιόμετρα.Οι γιατροί στο δημόσιο έχουν και τεράστιο όγκο δουλειάς συνήθως.Δεν υπάρχει χρόνος για ψυχανάλυση συχνά, παρά μόνο για συνταγογράφηση.Μία συνέντευξη στην τηλεόραση μου έβαλε την ιδέα να βρω έναν επιστήμονα που ζει και εργάζεται στο εξωτερικό.Συνεργαστήκαμε μέσω skype,έτσι αρχικά έλυσα και το πρόβλημα της μετακίνησης.Το δε κόστος ήταν το ίδιο με τον εδώ ψυχίατρο!Δεν γνώριζα ως τότε πως οι κρίσεις πανικού έχουν σχέση με την χημεία του εγκεφάλου, να το πω απλοϊκά.Υπάρχει τεστ dna στην Ελλάδα που ορίζει το καταλληλότερο φάρμακο,ουσία για την θεραπεία,αν και οικονομικά παραμένει μεγάλο.Παραμένει στην εποχή μας ακόμη μία παρεξηγημένη ασθένεια. Δεν έχουν άδικο και όσοι υποστηρίζουν πως ένας καλός πνευματικός, ως ένα βαθμό τουλάχιστον σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις, είναι ο πλέον καλύτερος ψυχοθεραπευτής! Στην βιβλιογραφία υπάρχει αρκετό υλικό, είτε ελλήνων επιστημόνων ή από μεταφράσεις ξένων που βοηθούν επικουρικά.Το βασικότερο όλων όμως είναι πρώτα ο ίδιος ο ασθενής να θέλει να γίνει καλά,αποφασίζοντας να αλλάξει τρόπο ζωής και σκέψης.

----------


## George1234

Καλησπέρα και από μένα παιδιά, θα ήθελα να σας πω και εγώ τιν ιστορία μου και έπειτα να κάνω κάποιες ερώτησεις .. καταρχήν είμαι 23χρονον και ολα άρχισαν στα 18 μου.. ξεκινησα με κρίσης πανικού και έτσι διαβάζοντας στο internet πράγματα πίστευα ότι έχω θέμα με τι καρδιά , έτσι λοιπόν ξεκίνησα να περνώ παραμαζομα τους γιατρούς.. έκανα triplex παρά πολλά και βγήκαν όλα πολύ καθαρά.. μετά έβαλα holder που έπισης και αυτό βγήκε καλά και test κοπώσεως .. κάπως έτσι ηρέμησα και ξεχάστηκα.. μετά από πολύ καιρό όμως άρχισα να νιώθω τις έκτακτες συστολές και από τότε άρχισαν όλα.. παλιά ιταν πιο ήπιες έκανα πάλι άπειρα triplex και όλα καλά αλλά με άφηναν για περιόδους και ερχόντουσαν μετά από κανα 2-3 μήνες και ίσως πιο πολύ ξανά .. αλλά πιο πολλές .. να μην σας τα πολύ λέω τώρα πια είναι άπειρες το 24ωρο δεν νιώθω κάτι σαν ζάλη ι οτιδιποτε αλλα είναι ασταμάτητες .. δεν πίνω ούτε καπνίζω γυμναζομε παρά πολύ αλλά με φρενάρουν και με τρομάζουν.. φοβάμαι μήπως έχω πάθει κολπική μαρμαρυγή και εδώ είναι το ερώτημα αν γνωρίζει Κάνεις να μ πει για τιν κολπικη μαρμαρυγή .. να πω επίσης ότι ταχυκαρδίες δεν έχω παρά μόνο άπειρες έκτακτες που μια με αφήνουν για καιρό και μετά ξανά έρχονται , δεν έχω κληρονομικά τίποτα ούτε εκγενετης

----------


## Lila

Γεια σας! Θα σας πω και εγω την εμπειρια μου για τις αρρυθμιες συγκεκριμένα για τις εκτακτες συστολες. Αρχικα ειμαι 27 χρονων και με υγιεστατη καρδια την οποια εχω ξεψαχνισει με απειρες εξετασεις ανα τακτα χρονικα διαστηματα τα τελευταία χρονια. Ξεκινησαν πριν 4 χρονια περιπου και αφου αλλαξα 4 καρδιολόγους οι οποιοι ολοι συμφωνουσαν οτι δεν εχω τιποτα βρεθηκε ενας και μου εβαλε χολτερ. Ετσι λοιπον εμαθα οτι εχω εκτακτες συστολες συγκεκριμένα τοτε ειχα καπου στις 7.500 εκτακτες στο 24ωρο. Οπως καταλαβαινεται η ζωη μου αλλαξε απο την μια μερα στην αλλη. Αρχισα να φοβαμαι τα παντα και συνεχως σκεφτομουν οτι θα παιθανω. Μεχρι και αγοραφοβια επαθα με κρισεις πανικου κλπ. Αρχισα να παιρνω χαπι lobivon το οποιο δεν μου εκανε και πολλα απλα λιγο καλυτερη την καθημερινότητά γιατι μου εριχνε τους παλμους. Ειχα και ταχυπαλμιες. Ετσι επεσα στις 6.000 εκτακτες. Στη συνέχεια αλλαξα χαπι πηρα το εμκονκορ των 2.5 mg. Στο προτελευταίο χολτερ πριν 5 μηνες ειχα 11.500 αρρυθμιες αλλα ηδη εδω και αρκετο καιρο ειχα αρχισει να το βγαζω απο το μυαλο μου οποτε παρ ολο που αυξηθηκαν κατα πολυ και με ανησυχησαν ιδιαιτερα ειχα χαλαρωσει. Μου αυξησε την δοση στο χαπι στα 5 mg και το τελευταίο χολτερ σημερα εδειξε 5000. Ο γιατρος που με παρακολουθει 3 χρονια τωρα και τον εμπιστεύομαι απολυτα μου μου λεει οτι δεν θα παθω τπτ απο αυτες, απλα θα συνηπαρχουμε. Χωρις υπερβολες, πλεον εχω γινει '' φιλη'' μαζι τους. Αυτες κανουν την ζωη τους και εγω την δικη μου. Και αν θελετε την γνωμη μου το ιδιο θα σαε προτεινα να κανετε και εσεις. Παιδια ειναι θεμα μυαλου. Καθαρα, ξεχαστε τες και θα σας ξεχασουν και αυτες. Και με ενα χαπακι β αναστολεα που προστατευει την καρδουλα μας απο πιο σοβαρα προβληματα ειναι ολα καλα. Χαλαρωστε, και βαλτε καλα στο μυαλο σας οτι δεν θα παθουμε τπτ απο αυτο τουλ μεσοπροθεσμα. Ο γιατρος μου μου εξήγησε οτι για να προκαλεσουν προβλημα θα πρεπει να περασουν πολλα χρονια η να υπαρχει πιο σοβαρο καρδικαο προβλημα παραλληλα με αυτες. Η συμβουλη μου οντας καμενη απο αυτο ειναι αρχικα σιγουρα ενας καλο ελεγχος της γενικοτερης υγειας οπως πνευμονες, στομακι και πεπτικο, θυρεοειδής και επειτα συμμορφωση με τις συμβουλες ενος καλου καρδιολογου. Περπατημα και μικρα γευματα, (εγω το μεγαλυτερο προβλημα με αρρυθμίες το ειχα και εχω μετα το φαγητο) ντεκαφεινε καφες και οσο λιγοτερο καπνισμα αντεχει ο καθενας (σας μιλαει μια καπνιστρια). Αλλα κυριως ψηχικη ηρεμια. Απλα συνεχιστε την ζωη σας σαν να μην ειχατε ποτε αυτες τις αρρυθμιες. Πιανει! Τσεκαρισμενο! Τωρα για εσας που εχετε πολυ λιγες αρρυθμιες του τυπου 200 και 500 την ημερα μην δινεται σημασια αν τουλάχιστον αυτο ειπε ο γιατρος γιατι το διογκώνεται αυτο σας προκαλει αγχος και τον αγχος γενναει αρρυθμιες απο μονο του χωρις να υπαρχει ουσιαστικο προβλημα. Ετσι ξεκινησα και εγω!

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Πραγματικά έχω εντυπωσιαστεί με αυτά που διάβασα Lila. Μπράβο, θαυμάζω το κουράγιο σου. Εγώ με τόσες έκτακτες δεν ξέρω τι θα είχα κάνει. ¨Όλες αυτές οι έκτακτες που έχεις τις καταλαβαίνεις; Γιατί υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που τις έχουν και δεν τις καταλαβαίνουν οπότε δεν τρέχει και τίποτα. Το πρόβλημα είναι με εμάς που τις καταλαβαίνουμε. Και αν τις καταλαβαίνεις, είναι αρκετά έντονες; Γιατί εμένα νομίζω ότι θα μου βγει η καρδιά έξω. Πως μπορείς και περνάς την καθημερινότητα σου με τόσες πολλές; Εμένα δυο τρεις με πιάνουν μαζεμένες και παθαίνω κρίση.

----------


## viki38

Καλημερα και απο μενα , αρκετα χρονια μετα , αυτες τις μερες διαβαζα τα νεα σας και ειδα και τα νεα ποσταρισματα απο καινουργιους της παρεας .... εγω ειμαι η Βικυ , ετων 42 . Χρονια αρκετα ταλαιπωρουμε απο εκτακτες συστολες αρκετες ανα μερα , ιδιαιτερα σε περιοδους εγκυμοσυνης , αλλα και διαφορα ψυχολογικα προβληματα , καταθλιψη περασα , κρισεις πανικου και ψυχοσωματικα προβληματα . Για πολλα χρονια ειχα απαλλαχτει, παλεψα και καταφερα να εχω μια πιο φυσιολογικη ζωη . Περασαν οι εκτακτες εντελως , περασε η καταθλιψη και τα ατελειωτα νευρα που με βασανιζαν . Το σπουδαιοτερο ... σταματησα να φοβαμαι . Τι υπεροχο συναισθημα . Τι υπεροχα ενοιωθα οταν μπορουσα πλεον να μενω μονη με τα παιδια μου σπιτι οταν ελειπε ο αντρας μου στη δουλεια του και αναγκαζοταν να εχει 24ωρες υπηρεσιες . Τι λυτρωση . Τι πραγματικα ανακουφιστικο να νοιωθεις οτι μπορεις να περπατησεις οσο θελεις , να τρεξεις , να κανεις ποδηλατο , να παιξεις μπασκετ και ποδοσφαιρο με τα παιδια σου . Ολα πηγαιναν υπεροχα . Φυσικα αγχος στη ζωη μας παντα υπαρχει , στεναχωριες , μαυρες μερες , εξαλλου αυτη ειναι η ζωη ... ετσι ειναι γινεται γλυκια και πανεμορφη . Μεχρις που φτανουμε στο σημερα , στο τωρα , στο πριν λιγες μερες . Χανω απο τη ζωη μια αδελφικη μου φιλη . Εφυγε μεσα σε ενα μηνα απο την επαρατη νοσο . Στεναχωρια μεγαλη , στεναχωρια διπλη θα ελεγα γιατι πριν απο 1 χρονο και κατι εχασα και τη μητερα μου . Περασα λιγες μερες μεσα στη θλιψη και το κλαμα .Και ξημερωσε εκεινη η μερα που απο τη στιγμη που εβαλα μια γουλια καφε στο στομα μου βομβαρδιστηκα απο ατελειωτες μα ατελειωτες ατελειωτες επι 10000 αρρυθμιες . Καθε χτυπος και καημος . Λιγο ηρεμουσα συνεχιζε ο καημος και παλι . Οχι δεν μπορεσα να το παρω ψυχραιμα , μιλησα μεν με το γιατρο μου , συνεστησε μισο ιντεραλ επι 3 και 1 αταραξ επι 2 , τα πηρα και φυσικα δεν εκαναν τιποτα . Πηγα σε 2 νοσοκομεια , Διαβαλκανικο και 424 , οι ρουφιανες κρυφτηκαν και παλι υπο το φοβο του καρδιογραφου . Βεβαια στο 424 εκανα και εξετασεις αιματος . Φυσιολογικες βγηκαν . Βεβαια μου συνεστησαν 24ωρο χολντερ , εμ αυτο θα το εκανα ετσι και αλλιως . Ειναι δυνατον απο εντονη συγκινησιακη να πυροδωτηθηκε τετοια εξαρση ατελειωτη ???

----------


## Lila

ΜΑΡΙΑ37 Κατα τη γνωμη μου ειναι θετικο οτι τις καταλαβαινουμε! Σκεψου οτι αν δεν τις νιωθαμε μαλλον δεν θα ξεραμε την υπαρξη τους που δυστυχως καποιες φορες ειναι προμηνυμα για σοβαροτερα προβληματα στο καρδιακο μας συστημα. Οποτε νιωθω τυχερη που γνωριζω για αυτο το προβλημα παρ ολο που μου μαυρισε την ζωη γιατι εχω τον χρονο και τα οπλα να τις καταπολεμησω. Επισης ασχετο αλλα θεωρω αναγκαια την επισκεψη σε καρδιολογο για ολους απο μικρη ηλικια και τσεκ απ ακομα και για αυτους που δεν εχουν τπτ απολυτως ανα δυο τρια χρονια. Εγω εχω στειλει ολους τους δικους μου. Τωρα για να σου απαντησω, τις ενιωθα ολες μια προς μια ακομα και στον υπνο μου. Πλεον που το σκεφτομαι συνειδητοποιω οτι ειχα να κοιμηθω κανονικα και βαθια οπως καθε φυσιολογικος ανθρωπος δυο τρια χρονια. Ολη μερα και νυχτα σκεφτομουν αυτο. Ακομα και οταν σκεφτομουν κατι αλλο επιανα τον εαυτο μου να σκεφτομαι παραλληλα τις εκτακτες. Ασε μανικι. Δεν ημουν ποτε χαλαρη. Στη δουλεια στο σπιτι στην παραλια στη βολτα. Καποιες φορες ηταν τοσο δυνατες και συνεχομενες που ενιωθα οτι θα σπασει η καρδια μου η οτι θα σταματησει. Και με ελουζε ιδρωτας. Το μεγαλυτερο προβλημα που μου δημιουργησαν ειναι οτι δεν μπορουσα να μενω μονη μου ουτε λεπτο. Ηθελα παντα να ειμαι με καποιον, ακομα και με ενα αγνωστο. προφανως αυτο γινοταν γιατι ετσι ενιωθα ασφαλεια οτι αν παθω κατι θα ειναι ενας ανθρωπος να με βοηθησει. Οταν λοιπον εφτασα στο σημειο να πω οτι δεν με νοιαζει αλλο αν ειναι να πεθανω ας πεθανω δεν μου καιγεται καρφι εκει αρχιζαν να αλλαζουν τα πραγματα. Εκανα τον εαυτο μου να μην σκεφτεται τις αρρυθμιες και οταν γινοταν μπλοκαρα την σκεψη. Και με τον καιρο εχω ξεχαστει τελειως πλεον δεν νιωθω καμια παρ ολο που εχω ακομα παρα πολλες περιπου 5000. Τις νιωθω που και που οταν χαλαρωνω πολυ, αλλα και που νιωθω δεν δινω σημασια ερχεται στιγμιαια στο μυαλο μου και ετσι φευγει. Και πλεον κανω αρκετα πραγματα δλδ γυριζω στα φυσιολογικα προ αρρυθμιων. Το καλυτερο ειναι οτι πλεον περναω αρκετες ωρες στην ημερα μονη μου και το διασκεδαζω τρελα. Το επομενο βημα ειναι να περασω και νυχτα μονη μου και θα το προσπαθήσω συντομα. Απο τη στιγμη που ο γιατρος μου μου εγγυάται για την υγεια μου δεν εχω να φοβαμαι τιποτα πλεον. Απλα το κακο στην ολη υποθεση ειναι οτι μαλλον δεν θα με εγκαταλειψουν ευκολα θα τις εχω αλλοτε πολλες αλλοτε λιγοτερες. Στοχος μου ειναι να τις κρατησω σε χαμηλα επιπεδα ωστε να μην μου δημιοθργησουν περαιτέρω προβληματα. Αν και θα κανω οτι οτι χρειαστει για να τις μειωσω. Και ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα τις τελειωσω καποτε.

----------


## Lila

viki38 Η ψυχολογια ειναι ατιμο πραγμα και το υποσυνείδητο μας ακομα χειρότερο γιατι δεν ξεχνα ποτε. Οποτε απο την πολυ στεναχωρια εχοντας ηδη αυτη την ευαισθησία στη καρδουλα οπως εχουμε ολοι οι εχοντες εκτακτες ισως σε χτυπησε εκει. Πιστευω οτι μπορει να ειναι η αιτια αυτη. Αλλα θα σου ελεγα να κανεις ολες τις απαραιτητες εξετασεις και βεβαια το αγαπημενο μας χολτερ για να εισαι σιγουρη για αυτο. Και συμφωνα με τις συμβουλες του γιατρου σου ειμαστε και εμεις εδω για να βοηιησουμε την κατασταση. Παρεμπιπτόντως παντα αναρωτιομουν πως ειναι η εγκυμοσύνη με τις εκτακτες. Του χρονου μαλλον παντρευομαι και θελω σιγουρα ενα μωρο.

----------


## George1234

Lila kai egw kapws etsi ksekinisa me krisis panikou prin xronia kai meta otan siniltha apo tis krisis panikou emfanistikan oi ektaktes ta fterougismata kai afta.. paleotera pio arees alla oso pernagan ta xronia apeires.. triplex para pola kai test koposeos kai itsn ola teleia.. to thema einaj oti holter den Exw valei gisti den tis exw sinexia mporei na me ksexasoume gia mines kai na ksana epistrepsoyn.. kai na min tis petixei to holter alla o giatros tis petixe se ena triplex kai m eipe anxos.. egw pali den to katalavenw to anxos oute exw genitika proclimata me ti kardia ohte klironomika kai gimnazome se fasi protathitismou pigmaxias.. alla twra pmdkavases afto p eipes lilla oti einai sovares mono an exeis kapio paralilo thema to opio den Exw alla kai an tis exw gia xronia.. diladi egw p tis Exw gia 3-4 xronia mporei na xalasei ti kardia mou i na pathw kati xirotero opws kiliaki marmarigh kai tetia ; ://:

----------


## DiSI

Παιδιά καλησπέρα... 
θα σας πω το πρόβλημα μου... εγώ δεν κάνω έκτακτες αλλά έχω φλεβοκομβικη ταχυκαρδία.. έχω κάνει υπέρηχο καρδιάς και ήταν οκ και έκανα και 3 καρδιογραφηματα στα οποία φάνηκε φλεβοκομβικη ταχυκαρδία.. το πρόβλημα είναι ότι εμένα με ανησυχούν πολύ και με πιάνουν συνήθως κάθε μεσημέρι... το είχε κανεις άλλος;

----------


## lone

> Παιδιά καλησπέρα... 
> θα σας πω το πρόβλημα μου... εγώ δεν κάνω έκτακτες αλλά έχω φλεβοκομβικη ταχυκαρδία.. έχω κάνει υπέρηχο καρδιάς και ήταν οκ και έκανα και 3 καρδιογραφηματα στα οποία φάνηκε φλεβοκομβικη ταχυκαρδία.. το πρόβλημα είναι ότι εμένα με ανησυχούν πολύ και με πιάνουν συνήθως κάθε μεσημέρι... το είχε κανεις άλλος;


Οταν λες ταχυκαρδια , για ποσους παλμους μιλαμε


Εστάλη από iPhone στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## DiSI

Καλησπέρα... 
τώρα ας πούμε είμαι άρρωστη (συνάχι) και έχω 108 παλμούς ξαπλωμένη..

----------


## lone

#disi
και ποσο χρονων είσαι ?

----------


## DiSI

> #disi
> και ποσο χρονων είσαι ?


22, αλλά δεν γυμνάζομαι καθόλου

----------


## ΕΛΠΙΔΑΨ

εχεις αγχος ??

----------


## DiSI

> εχεις αγχος ??


Άγχος όσο τίποτα άλλο... κάθε 5 λεπτά μετράω παλμούς... αλλά κ πέρα από αυτό γενικά έχω αγχώδη διαταραχή

----------


## ΕΛΠΙΔΑΨ

ε, μολις ξαπλωνεις το μεσημερι σου βγαινει ολο το αγχος το πρωινο και για αυτο και οι ταχυπαλμιες.. Ο καρδιολογος δεν σου εδωσε καποιο φαρμακο για λιγο διαστημα εστω ?? ....

----------


## DiSI

> ε, μολις ξαπλωνεις το μεσημερι σου βγαινει ολο το αγχος το πρωινο και για αυτο και οι ταχυπαλμιες.. Ο καρδιολογος δεν σου εδωσε καποιο φαρμακο για λιγο διαστημα εστω ?? ....


Μου έδωσε ιντεραλ, όμως ο ψυχίατρος είπε να μην τα μπλέξω... 
λες από αυτό να είναι; Ανησυχω μήπως πάθω κάτι

----------


## ΕΛΠΙΔΑΨ

τι να μην μπλεξεις ?? παιρνεις και κατι αλλο ?? καλα εκανε ο καρδιολογος... δεν παθαινεις κατι γιατι εισαι μικρη, αλλα δεν χρειαζεται να υπερλειτουργει η καρδια χωρις λογο...να το παρεις για λιγο το interall για να ηρεμησεις...ο καθε γιατρος ειναι καλος στον τομεα του..να μην μπλεκεται ο ψυχιατρος σε "ξενα χωράφια" του καρδιολόγου...αλλιως θα τρελλαθεις....

----------


## DiSI

> τι να μην μπλεξεις ?? παιρνεις και κατι αλλο ?? καλα εκανε ο καρδιολογος... δεν παθαινεις κατι γιατι εισαι μικρη, αλλα δεν χρειαζεται να υπερλειτουργει η καρδια χωρις λογο...να το παρεις για λιγο το interall για να ηρεμησεις...ο καθε γιατρος ειναι καλος στον τομεα του..να μην μπλεκεται ο ψυχιατρος σε "ξενα χωράφια" του καρδιολόγου...αλλιως θα τρελλαθεις....


Παίρνω ζαναξ και εφεξορ .. 
ο καρδιολόγος που πήγα χθες πάλι μου είπε ότι απλά πρέπει Μα συνηθίσω να ζω με αυτό

----------


## ΕΛΠΙΔΑΨ

> Παίρνω ζαναξ και εφεξορ .. 
> ο καρδιολόγος που πήγα χθες πάλι μου είπε ότι απλά πρέπει Μα συνηθίσω να ζω με αυτό


Δεν καταλαβα... τι σου ειπε ο καρδιολογος ?? να ζεις μια ζωη με φαρμακα ?? εισαι πολυ μικρη για κατι τετοιο.... ψαξε το προβλημα σου με τον καταλληλο ψυχολογο η ψυχιατρο....

----------


## Macgyver

> Παίρνω ζαναξ και εφεξορ .. 
> ο καρδιολόγος που πήγα χθες πάλι μου είπε ότι απλά πρέπει Μα συνηθίσω να ζω με αυτό


Ωραιος ο καρδιολογος , εχει και αποψη στα αντικατασθλιπτικα/ηρεμιστικα .....δεν ειναι ο τομεας του , και κακως εκφερει γνωμη .....ασχετιδηδες ........

----------


## Macgyver

> Παίρνω ζαναξ και εφεξορ .. 
> ο καρδιολόγος που πήγα χθες πάλι μου είπε ότι απλά πρέπει Μα συνηθίσω να ζω με αυτό


Ωραιος ο καρδιολογος , εχει και αποψη στα αντικατασθλιπτικα/ηρεμιστικα .....δεν ειναι ο τομεας του , και κακως εκφερει γνωμη .....ασχετιδηδες ........

----------


## DiSI

Όχι παιδιά, να ζω με την ταχυκαρδία εννοεί, επειδή είμαι ευαίσθητη... 
εσείς είχατε καθημερινά ταχυκαρδία;

----------


## ΕΛΠΙΔΑΨ

Καποια διαστηματα ναι, και πηρα dilatrend και μου περασε...

----------


## DiSI

Σήμερα είχα ταχυκαρδία το απόγευμα όπως πήγαινα δουλειά, δεν ξεκουράστηκα καθόλου από το μεσημέρι και πήρα λίγο ιντεραλ, μου έριξε τους παλμούς αλλά σέρνομαι... δεν ξέρω τελικά ίσως φταίει η αγυμνασια;

----------


## ΕΛΠΙΔΑΨ

μπα...δεν νομιζω...μικρο κοριτσακι εισαι...
μαλλον αυθυποβαλλεσαι και εχεις αγχωθει... παρε το ιντεραλ και θα ηρεμησεις...

----------


## ΕΛΠΙΔΑΨ

-----------------------------

----------


## DiSI

> μπα...δεν νομιζω...μικρο κοριτσακι εισαι...
> μαλλον αυθυποβαλλεσαι και εχεις αγχωθει... παρε το ιντεραλ και θα ηρεμησεις...


Είναι κουραστικό να ζω με αυτό, εννοώ την σκέψη συνέχεια μήπως έχω ταχυκαρδία και έχω και τι να κάνω... νομίζω είμαι η μοναδική που το χει

----------


## ΕΛΠΙΔΑΨ

> Είναι κουραστικό να ζω με αυτό, εννοώ την σκέψη συνέχεια μήπως έχω ταχυκαρδία και έχω και τι να κάνω... νομίζω είμαι η μοναδική που το χει


Πολύ κουραστικό, πίστεψέ με το ξέρω... το έχω ζήσει πολύ έντονα...θέλεις βοήθεια από ψυχολόγο και φυσικά δεν είσαι η μοναδική που το έχει!

----------


## ΕΛΠΙΔΑΨ

> Είναι κουραστικό να ζω με αυτό, εννοώ την σκέψη συνέχεια μήπως έχω ταχυκαρδία και έχω και τι να κάνω... νομίζω είμαι η μοναδική που το χει


Πολύ κουραστικό, πίστεψέ με το ξέρω... το έχω ζήσει πολύ έντονα...θέλεις βοήθεια από ψυχολόγο και φυσικά δεν είσαι η μοναδική που το έχει!

----------


## DiSI

Καλησπέρα... πάλι ενώ ήμουν μια χαρά μόλις σχόλασα από την δουλειά, ξάπλωσα να κοιμηθώ και ξύπνησα με ταχυκαρδία... δεν ξέρω από τι είναι, τι να κάνω...

----------


## lone

Εγω εχω απο 19


Sent from my iPhone using E-Psychology Forum

----------


## lone

Ειμαι 49 και εχω συνεχεια αρρυθμιες 


Εστάλη από iPhone στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## DiSI

> Ειμαι 49 και εχω συνεχεια αρρυθμιες 
> 
> 
> 
> Εστάλη από iPhone στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Και τι σου έχουν πει γι αυτό;

----------


## ΕΛΠΙΔΑΨ

> Καλησπέρα... πάλι ενώ ήμουν μια χαρά μόλις σχόλασα από την δουλειά, ξάπλωσα να κοιμηθώ και ξύπνησα με ταχυκαρδία... δεν ξέρω από τι είναι, τι να κάνω...


Δεν ειχες παρει interall ??

----------


## DiSI

> Δεν ειχες παρει interall ??


Όχι προσπαθώ να μην το παίρνω κάθε μερα..: δεν ξέρω θεωρώ ότι με εφεξορ και ζαναξ αν βάλω κ ιντεραλ πέφτουν πολλά

----------


## ΕΛΠΙΔΑΨ

> Όχι προσπαθώ να μην το παίρνω κάθε μερα..: δεν ξέρω θεωρώ ότι με εφεξορ και ζαναξ αν βάλω κ ιντεραλ πέφτουν πολλά


ναι, καταλαβαινω τον δισταγμο σου, αλλα ειναι λαθος αυτο το περιστασιακο interall... πρεπει να το παρεις συστηματικα για λιγο διαστημα.... το δειχνουν οι ταχυπαλμιες σου αυτο... οταν ξαπλωνεις να χαλαρωσεις σου βγαινει ολη η ενταση της δουλειας σου... που δουλευεις ?

----------


## ΕΛΠΙΔΑΨ

> Όχι προσπαθώ να μην το παίρνω κάθε μερα..: δεν ξέρω θεωρώ ότι με εφεξορ και ζαναξ αν βάλω κ ιντεραλ πέφτουν πολλά


ναι, καταλαβαινω τον δισταγμο σου, αλλα ειναι λαθος αυτο το περιστασιακο interall... πρεπει να το παρεις συστηματικα για λιγο διαστημα.... το δειχνουν οι ταχυπαλμιες σου αυτο... οταν ξαπλωνεις να χαλαρωσεις σου βγαινει ολη η ενταση της δουλειας σου... που δουλευεις ?

----------


## DiSI

> ναι, καταλαβαινω τον δισταγμο σου, αλλα ειναι λαθος αυτο το περιστασιακο interall... πρεπει να το παρεις συστηματικα για λιγο διαστημα.... το δειχνουν οι ταχυπαλμιες σου αυτο... οταν ξαπλωνεις να χαλαρωσεις σου βγαινει ολη η ενταση της δουλειας σου... που δουλευεις ?


Είμαι σεζόν σε νησί

----------


## DiSI

Κάθε μεσημέρι τα ίδια... 109 παλμοί τώρα 
Δεν μπορώ να ηρεμήσω καθόλου

----------


## akis1

> Κάθε μεσημέρι τα ίδια... 109 παλμοί τώρα 
> Δεν μπορώ να ηρεμήσω καθόλου


μια χαρα ειναι 109 παλμοι.... το λες και φυσιολογικο.... 

εγω με 241 max που βαραω καπιες ωρες... και μετα μονιμα 170 τι να πω? 

δεν δινω απλα σημασια... βαρεθηκα να ασχολουμε....

----------


## DiSI

> μια χαρα ειναι 109 παλμοι.... το λες και φυσιολογικο.... 
> 
> εγω με 241 max που βαραω καπιες ωρες... και μετα μονιμα 170 τι να πω? 
> 
> δεν δινω απλα σημασια... βαρεθηκα να ασχολουμε....


Όμως ο γιατρός τι σοτ έχει πει γι αυτό;

----------


## Akis76

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα.. Έιμαι ο Άκης 42 χρονων.. εδω και 10 χρόνια ξεκίνησα ένα περιπετειώδης ταξίδι με τις αρρυθμιες... καθε μερα.. καποιες τις καταλαβαινω .. καποιες οχι.. το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι μ εχουν κουράσει. Ο καρδιολογος μου μου λεει οτι δεν εχω τπτ... απο εξετασεις παρα πολλες.. τπτ ! πινω μονο το K....n 20mg στην αρχη το μισο... και τωρα εδω κ 2 χρονια πινω το ενα τεταρτο.. οι αρρυθμιες ΕΚΕΙ !! δε σταματανε... τωρα εχω 2 εβδομαδες που μ εχουν τρελανει... μ εχουν τρελανει παρα πολυ.. ακομα κ τωρα που σας γραφω... Εχω αυξημενο στρες ετσι μου ειπε ο καρδιολογος που παρεμπιπτόντως εγινε και κολλητος μου μετα απο τοσα χρονια... μεχρι και πιεση τρελη... και παλμους πριν απο λιγο 55 ειχα .. παιζω 65 με 55 !!! εδω κ 2 μερες αρχισα να παιρνω το trof....d max γιατι μου ειπε μια φιλη που εχει το ιδιο θεμα οτι ειδε καλυτερευση οσο αφορα τις αρρυθμιες .. ρωτησα κ το γιατρο μου κ μου ειπε να το παρω αλλα δε θα κανει τπτ... δυστυχως ανηκουμε στην κατηγορια των ανθρωπων που καταλαβαινουμε τις εκτακτες .. και μ αυτες θα συμπορευτουμε ειτε το θελουμε ειτε ΟΧΙ ! Η αληθεια ειναι οτι σας καταλαβαινω απολυτα κ γω δε ξερω τι να κανωωωωωωω !!!!

----------


## arythmakias

Καιρο εχετε να γραψετε κατι..Πειτε μου οτι εξαφανιστηκαν οι αρρυθμιες, πειτε μου πως βρηκατε το φαρμακο, πειτε μου πως ειστε ολοι χαρουμενοι που ξεμπερδεψατε απο το καρδιακο ολοκαυτωμα, πειτε μου σας παρακαλω οτι τελικα εμεινα ο μονος που σβηνω λιγο-λιγο απο αυτη την ακαλεστη μοιρα. Πείτε μου εστω τωρα που εμεινα τελευταιος, αν ξερετε που μπορω να πουλησω την ψυχη μου για να ζησω μια μερα σαν μικρο παιδι, ασφαλης, αταραχος, απονηρευτος κι ονειροπαρμενος. Κι αν τελικα δεν θα μου πειτε, για τον α - β λογο, εστω κλειστε τα ματια σας και φανταστειτε ολους εμας που υποφερουμε οντας υγιεις, μαζεμενοι σε μια πλατεια στην φυση να γελαμε και να αγκαλιαζομαστε σαν υπερασπιστες του ''ρυθμου'' που τοσο απροσμενα μας ξεγελασε και της ζωης...δεν εχω αλλους να τα πω

----------


## DiSI

> Καιρο εχετε να γραψετε κατι..Πειτε μου οτι εξαφανιστηκαν οι αρρυθμιες, πειτε μου πως βρηκατε το φαρμακο, πειτε μου πως ειστε ολοι χαρουμενοι που ξεμπερδεψατε απο το καρδιακο ολοκαυτωμα, πειτε μου σας παρακαλω οτι τελικα εμεινα ο μονος που σβηνω λιγο-λιγο απο αυτη την ακαλεστη μοιρα. Πείτε μου εστω τωρα που εμεινα τελευταιος, αν ξερετε που μπορω να πουλησω την ψυχη μου για να ζησω μια μερα σαν μικρο παιδι, ασφαλης, αταραχος, απονηρευτος κι ονειροπαρμενος. Κι αν τελικα δεν θα μου πειτε, για τον α - β λογο, εστω κλειστε τα ματια σας και φανταστειτε ολους εμας που υποφερουμε οντας υγιεις, μαζεμενοι σε μια πλατεια στην φυση να γελαμε και να αγκαλιαζομαστε σαν υπερασπιστες του ''ρυθμου'' που τοσο απροσμενα μας ξεγελασε και της ζωης...δεν εχω αλλους να τα πω


Εγώ ακόμα έχω ταχυκαρδία πάντως, όχι κάθε μερα αλλά εχω.. και θέλω όσα θες κι εσύ, αλλά προσπαθώ να τα αφήσω όλα πίσω και να συνεχίσω... μην ψάχνεις την μερα που δεν θα έχεις άγχος, δεν υπάρχει, έχουμε μάθει με άγχος. Πρέπει απλά να μάθουμε να μην του δίνουμε σημασία! Ξέρω τα έχεις ακούσει τόσες φορές αυτά που λέω, πάλεψε το μέσα σου...

----------


## billy

καλημερα σε ολα τα μελοι ειμαι καινουργιος στο φορουμ ......ενας που δεν εχει αρρυθμιες δεν μπορει να σε καταλαβει οτι σου χαλαει την ποιοτητα ζωης ......μεχρι και χολτερ ρυθμου αγορασα......i see you later thanks

----------


## sogoku

Ισχυει.. σου χαλανε τη ζωη. Εκει που εισαι μια χαρα, τσουπ λες αυτο ηταν.. την κατσαμε.

----------


## VALERIAN

> Σας χαιρετώ όλους
> 
> Ειμαι 40 χρονών πια και τα παρακάτω που σας περιγράφω τα ζω από 19 χρονών
> Σε πολύ συχνή βάση νιώθω αρρυθμίες (νιώθω οτι φτερουγλιζει η καρδιά μου ή οτι χάνει παλμούς) από τα 20 χρονια πρέπει να έχω κάνει τουλάχιστων 4-5 καρδιογραφήματα το χρόνο - doppler εχω κάνει τεστ κοππόσεως από τα 30 μου μέρχι σήμερα 5 φορές . Ο καρδιολόγος μου έχινε κολητός μου και με διαβεβαιώνει οτι δεν έχω κάτι στην καρδιά μου. Ομως εγώ από τη στιγμή που θα ξυπνήσω ζώ μεσα σ ενα πανικό οτι θα πεθάνω πηγαίνω στη δουλειά μου και τρέμω εχω πάει σε ψυχολόγο παλαιότερα αλλά δεν βοηθηθηκα , κατά καιρούς έκανα θεραπία με seroxat και zoloft αλλά δεν είδα κάποιο αποτέλεσμα. Ειλικρινα έχω κουραστεί κάθε βήμα που κάνω νομίζω οτι θα πεθάνω "νιώθω" πως θα είναι αν π.χ. με πιάσει εμφραγμα πως θα πονέσω η τι θα βιώσω εκείνη τη στιγμή.
> ΠΑρ όλο που πάω στο Γιατρό και μου λέει δεν έχω κάτι μετά από 5 λεπτά λέω αν κάνει λάθος .........
> Δεν ξερω πια τι να κάνω..κουράστικα


5 Χρονια θανατο-φοβια!!!!!! Ποσα λεφτα εχω δωσει σε καρδιολογους για ελεγχο !!! απιστευτο, Νιco πραγματικα περνας δυσκολα φιλε, 21 χρονια το νιωθεις, χαρας στο κουραγιο σου φιλε. Εισαι πολυ δυνατος..

----------


## giannisdriver

καλησπερα και καλη χρονια με υγεια και αγαπη,ειμαι νεο μελος αλλα παλιος στα συμπτωματα με τις εκτακτες.Ειμαι 40 ετων και τα πρωτα συμπωματα αρχισαν το 2009,εχω κανει τα παντα απο εξετασεις και ο καρδιολογος μου με λεει δεν ειναι τιποτα αλλα εγω ξερω οτι δεν εχω κανονικη ζωη απο τις εκτακτες καθως με χαλαει την ψυχολογια και ειμαι διαρκως με τον φοβο μην παθω κατι,καποιος που ειδε καποιο αποτελεσμα με καποιο τροπο?τι ειναι αυτο το πραμα?δεν το αντεχω

----------


## dchristof

Δοκίμασες μαγνήσιο? Εγώ παίρνω magnesium citrate και πιστεύω βοηθάει.

Εστάλη από SM-G965F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## giannisdriver

> Δοκίμασες μαγνήσιο? Εγώ παίρνω magnesium citrate και πιστεύω βοηθάει.
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-G965F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


δοκιμασα,τιποτα ομως

----------


## dchristof

Το στομάχι σου το τσέκαρες? Πολλές αρρυθμίες προκαλούνται πχ από διαφραγματοκηλες.

Εστάλη από SM-G965F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## giannisdriver

> Το στομάχι σου το τσέκαρες? Πολλές αρρυθμίες προκαλούνται πχ από διαφραγματοκηλες.
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-G965F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


εχω κανει επεμβαση διαφραγματομηλης αλλα κανω καθε χρονο γαστροσκοπηση χωρις να εχω θεμα,το θεμα με τις εκτακτες ειχε ξεκινηση πριν την επεμβαση αλλα τωρα αφου ειναι καλα παλι μπορει να δημιουργει προβλημα?

----------


## dchristof

Δεν ξερω αλλα επειδη παρακολουθω πολλα γκρουπ σχετικα γνωριζω πως πολυ μεγαλο ποσοστο ανθρωπων με εκτακτες οταν φροντισουν τη διατροφη τους, πάρουν αντιοξινα κλπ ηρεμούν. 

Εστάλη από SM-G965F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## giannisdriver

τα εχω κοιταξει ολα,οταν με πιανουν οι εκτακτες παντως γινομαι ρακος και με πιανει φοβια

----------


## dchristof

Σε καταλαβαίνω. Το ίδιο κι εγώ. Έχω πάει σε ένα κάρο καρδιολόγους. Όταν με πιάνουν γίνομαι κουρέλι. 

Εστάλη από SM-G965F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## giannisdriver

ανημερα 25\12 ημουν στο νοσοκομειο,με επιασε φοβια και ανεβασα απο τον φοβο μου 17 με 10 πιεση και 135 παλμους,με ειδε καρδιολογος με εκανε καρδιογραφημα,αιματολογικ ς ολα καλα,προχθες παλι τα ιδια σε αλλο νοσοκομειο με ταχυκαρδιες,παλι ολα καλα αλλα εγω γινομαι ψυχολογικα χαλια και γενικα φοβαμαι παντα οτι κατι θα παθω,πριν 5 μηνες πηγα σε νευρολογο για ημικρανιες και με ειπε ειναι ψυχολογικο και οτι στρεσαρομαι και εχω αχγος,με εδωσε τα ντεπρεβιξ αλλα το αγχος αγχος,απελπισια σκετη να μην χαιρεσαι την καθημερινοτητα

----------


## dchristof

Κι εγώ τα ίδια έκανα. Τώρα έχω ηρεμησει κάπως αλλα με έπιασαν αλλα. Σκεψου το ετσι: αφού δεν έχεις πάθει τίποτα ως τώρα είναι ακίνδυνες. Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που έχουν πάνω από 20.000 έκτακτες τη μέρα και είναι καλά. Υπάρχουν κι άλλοι που έχουν έκτακτες, έχουν επικίνδυνες ταχυκαρδίες, έχουν μυοκαρδιοπάθειες κλπ και ζουν τη ζωή τους. Προσπάθησε να ηρεμήσεις και να το φιλοσοφήσεις λίγο γιατί τζάμπα θα βασανίζεσαι.


Εστάλη από SM-G965F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## giannisdriver

το φιλοσοφω αλλα οταν με πιανει το ξεφιλοσοφω αν με καταλαβαινεις,περα απο τις εκτακτες με εχει πιασει γενικα φοβια σε σημειο που κλεινομαι στον εαυτο μου,αυτο που με κραταει ειναι τα 2 παιδακια που εχω και παιζω μαζι τους και με στηριζει πολυ η γυναικα μου,αλλη νομιζω θα με χωριζε

----------


## Iamglat2meetyou

Καλησπέρα και από μένα έψαχνα στο ίντερνετ να καταλάβω κάποια πράγματα για τις αρρυθμιες και βρήκα το φόρουμ αυτό και είπα να γράψω και εγώ μια σύντομη ιστορία για αυτά που μου συμβαίνουν. Εγώ έχω όπως μου το είπε ο γιατρός μου κολπικη μαρμαρυγη που κατά κάποιο τρόπο την προκαλεί ο οργανισμός μου και κανένα άλλο πρόβλημα ούτε ισχαιμια ούτε βαλβιδοπαθεια ούτε κάτι άλλο Ανησυχητικό όσον αφορά την καρδιά μου. Έχω πάθει τρία επεισόδια ξεκίνησε το 2007 το δεύτερο το 2017 και το τελευταίο πριν από λίγες μέρες. Αξιοπεριεργο είναι θα έλεγα ότι το 2017 και 2019 τα επεισόδια τα έπαθα μετά από εξετάσεις που έκανα και ήταν φυσιολογικές. Όταν λέω εξετάσεις εννοώ όντως εξετάσεις λόγω κληρονομικου έχασα τον πατέρα σε μικρή ηλικία και λόγο ιστορικού από νωρίς επισκέπτομαι καρδιολογο. Το 17 μετά το επεισόδιο κολπικης έκανα σπινθηρογραφημα και βγήκε καθαρό. Πρόσφατα έκανα υπέρηχο φυσιολογικό ήταν, στο τεστ κοπωσεως εκεί κάτι τιμές βγήκαν υποπτες για ισχαιμια και μετά από αξονικη στεφάνιογραφια βγήκαν φυσιολογικά μόνο σε ένα μέρος αρχομενη αθηρωματωση δίχως στενωση αυλου το οποίο ο καρδιολογος μου λέει δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Εξετάσεις Αίματος όλα φυσιολογικά. Παρόλα αυτά πρόσφατα έπαθα το τρίτο επεισόδιο κολπικης και μετά την επίσκεψη στον καρδιολογο και 24ωρη παρακολούθηση με χολτερ ρυθμού δεν βρέθηκε κάτι Ανησυχητικό 223 εκτακτες υπερκοιλιακες και 33 εκτακτες κοιλιακες και φυσικά φλεβοκομβικη ταχυκαρδια που ξέρω ότι με πιάνει συχνά και παρόλο που όλα τα βρήκε καλά μου χορήγησε αντιαρρυθμικα. Φλεκαριθμ πήρα ένα και με πιασαν σε 20 λεπτά έντονες ζαλαδες και μετά από εντολή γιατρού δοκίμασα το ρυθμονορμ το οποίο μετά από 6 ώρες πάλι ζαλαδες αδυναμία στο σώμα στα πόδια και ταχυκαρδιες. Μετά πάλι από εντολή γιατρού μου είπε μην το πάρεις να συνεχίσω το κονκορ που παίρνω εδώ και ενάμιση χρόνο περίπου και θα δούμε τι θα κάνουμε σε κάνα δυο εβδομάδες. Λίγο Ανησυχητικό ακούστηκε αυτό τι να πω δεν ξέρω έχω μπερδευτεί πολύ και ανησυχώ γιατί δεν βρίσκεται λύση στο πρόβλημα μου.

----------


## Christinex

Εδώ και μήνες με πιάνει ένα περίεργο σφιξιμο στο διαφραγμα αλλά και αναμεσα στο στηθος!!όλη μέρα.. κάποιες μέρες.. άλλες μέρες λιγότερο!άρχισα τώρα να νιώθω και πόνο στην καρδιά.. φοβάμαι!το βράδυ.. στον υπνο μου νιώθω να με διαπερνά ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα.. από το στήθος μέχρι το λαιμο..πνιγομαι..Δεν αναπνέω για μόλις 30 δευτερολεπτα .έχω κάνει δύο υπέρηχους καρδιάς,καρδιογράφημα πριν λίγες μέρες Γιατί είχα έντονη ταχυκαρδια και ταραχή..θυρεοειδή έλεγαν.. Δεν έχω θέμα,επίσης σφιγγεται το κεφαλι μου..ρώτησα νευρολόγος.. μου είπε αγχος!παιδιά τι κανουμε;πως την παλευουμε;Εγώ μόνο ομοιοπαθητικα παιρνω

----------


## paulita

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα σε όλους.
Είμαι μία ακόμα περισσότερο κουρασμένη από φοβισμένη με αυτό που μου συμβαίνει. Για να μην κουράζω, θα παραθέσω το Post που έκανα πριν λίγες μέρες σε άλλο θέμα αλλά δεν πήρα καμία απάντηση, και μόλις ανακάλυψα και το παρόν..

((Είμαι σχετικά νέα εδώ και μετά από πολύ ταλαιπωρία, σκέφτηκα να ψάξω για συμπάσχοντα άτομα με παρόμοιο πρόβλημα με το δικό μου. Βλέπω πως τα τελευταία πόστ ήταν αρκετά χρόνια πρίν, αλλά παρόλα αυτά θα δοκιμάσω.
Σε έμενα οι αρρυθμίες μαζί με τις ταχυκαρδίες άρχισαν το 2015 και ενώ ζύγιζα 160 κιλά και ήμουν υπερβολικά αγχώδης (ο βασικός λόγος που το έριχνα στο φαγητό). Ο καρδιολόγος μετά από πλήρη έλεγχο μου έδωσε Lopresor 1/4 πρωι μεσημέρι βράδυ. Προχώρησα μετά από παρότρυνση τρίτων σε διαδικασίες για χειρουργείο παχυσαρκίας το οποίο όμως επειδή θα γινόταν σε δημόσιο νοσοκομείο, καθυστερούσε αρκετά λόγω διαδικασιών. Το 2016 , ένα χρόνο ακριβώς μετά τη χρήση Lopresor , άρχισαν οι πρώτες κολπικές μαρμαρυγές. Ξεκίνησα Xanax και Ρυθμονόρμ τα οποία με κρατούσαν σχετικά ήρεμη (όχι τελείως) μέχρι που χειρουργήθηκα με βαριατρικό χειρουργείο λίγους μήνες μετά οπότε και άρχισε η κάθετη πτώση των κιλών. Τον πρώτο μήνα που έχασα 25 κιλά, παρόλη τη φαρμακευτική αγωγή, έπαθα κολπική μαρμαρυγή , νοσηλεύτηκα στην Στεφανιαία μονάδα με χρήση Angoron ενδοφλεβίως για μία εβδομάδα. Η κολπική μαρμαρυγή δεν έφυγε, έγινε εμμένουσα και ένιωθα ότι δεν μπορούσα να κάνω μισό βήμα. Βρέθηκα μετά από λίγες μέρες σε χώρο ευχάριστο για μένα, επιτέλους, με άτομα δηλαδή πρώην παχύσαρκα που χειρουργήθηκαν και το βάρος τους ήταν πλέον σε φυσιολογικά πλαίσια.

Την ημέρα εκείνη που έλαμπε ο ήλιος και ο αέρας ήταν δροσερός, έφυγε από μόνη της. Νοέμβριος του 2016. Στη συνέχεια, το βάρος μου έπαιρνε κάθετη πτώση και παράλληλα οι κολπικές μαρμαρυγές ελαττωνόταν σημαντικά, παροξυσμικές, πάντα, αραίωσαν ( ξέχασα να αναφέρω πως συνέχιζα Xanax, Xarelto, Lopresor). Ωσπου για ένα μεγάλο διάστημα σχεδόν εξαφανίστηκαν, δηλαδή για τα επόμενα δύο χρόνια και συνέβη δύο φορές, για μισή με μία ώρα, τον 1/2018 ξαφνικά και πρίν κανένα εξάμηνο χωρίς κανένα λόγο.
Χωρίς Xarelto και Xanax πλέον για περισσότερο από 1,5 χρόνο, μόνο Lopresor.

Ώσπου πριν ένα περίπου μήνα, άρχισαν με μεγάλη συχνότητα να συμβαίνουν, από το πουθενά. Δύο με τρείς φορές την εβδομάδα. Ξανά Xarelto, το οποίο θα παίρνω εφόρου ζωής, και τα καινούργια πλέον Ρυθμονόρμ SR225 αρχικά για τις δύο πρώτες εβδομάδες, τα οποία δεν με έπιαναν, και για να φύγει η μαρμαρυγή έπαιρνα ένα κλασικό Ρυθμονόρμ 300άρι και ηρεμούσα... και εδώ και πέντε μέρες που κάπως ησύχασα ξεκινώντας τα Ρυθμονόρμ SR325. Τρείς φορές χρειάστηκε να πάρω μισό Lopresor, γιατί ήρθαν κάτι ταχυκαρδίες, όχι κολπική όμως.

Ελπίζω αυτή τη φορά να με καλύψει αυτή η αγωγή. Και εύχομαι τώρα που είμαι 42 να προλάβω να ζήσω το υπόλοιπο της ζωής μου φυσιολογικά, γιατί , δεν το κρύβω τρέμει η ψυχή μου μήπως μετατραπεί σε μόνιμη και μετά θα λειτουργώ ως υπερήλικας. Τί ζωή θα είναι αυτή;

Ξέρω, ότι πρέπει να δεχτώ ότι πάσχω από παροξυσμική κολπική μαρμαρυγή, ότι έχω βεβαρυμένο ιατρικό ιστορικό λόγω παχυσαρκίας και άλλων ανοιχτών και όχι μόνο χειρουργείων που χρειάστηκε να κάνω.
Ξέρω επίσης, ότι παλιά δεν μπορούσα λόγω της παχυσαρκίας να ζήσω μια φυσιολογική ζωή, από πάντα σχεδόν, γιατί επηρέαζε τα πάντα, εκτός από τις φιλίες μου.

Όταν έχασα όλα αυτά τα κιλά και είμαι πλέον σε φυσιολογικό βάρος, γύρω στα 85 με 1.75 ύψος πια, ΑΠΑΙΤΩ να ζήσω μια φυσιολογική ζωή. Να τρέχω, να κάνω έρωτα όπως θέλω, να ζω έντονα, και όχι σε κάθε μου κίνηση να πρέπει να προσέχω, και να ζω σαν ηλικιωμένη.
Το ξέρω, υπάρχουν χειρότερα και πολύ δυσκολότερες καταστάσεις από αυτή που ζω εγώ.
Η ζωή όμως, είναι μία.
Και εγώ ούτε παιδιά δεν έχω κάνει, και το ήθελα, ούτε έναν άνθρωπο έχω δίπλα μου , που αυτό το απλό και λίγο βαρετό ένιωθα πάντα πως θα ήταν η ευτυχία, για μένα.
Και θέλω να το διεκδικήσω. Όλα να τα διεκδικήσω, ξεφορτώθηκα μετά από πολύ κόπο και αγώνα και ψυχολογική ταλαιπωρία τόσα κιλά, και είμαι ΝΟΡΜΑΛ που μόνο αυτό ήθελα πάντα.
Και με παίρνει το παράπονο.

Γράφω εδω, για όποιον έχει να μου πει κάτι για κάτι αντίστοιχο που έχει ζήσει, ίδιο δύσκολο μάλλον όχι, αλλά δεν πειράζει, όπως επίσης και για την φαρμακευτική αγωγή, αν κάποιος έχει κάτι να μου πει, θα του είμαι ευγνώμων.

Ξέχασα να αναφέρω ότι πάσχω απο θυρεοειδίτιδα Hashimoto και παίρνω Euthyrox 112.
Στον Solid Snake, αν με διαβάσει, θα εκτιμούσα πολύ να μου έδινε κάποια εικόνα για την τωρινή του κατάσταση, που είχαμε όχι ίδιες αλλά ανάλογες πορείες.

Σε όποιον άλλον έχει τη διάθεση, την ευχαρίστηση, τη πρόθεση να μου δώσει κάτι από τη δική του πορεία, να μοιραστεί. Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να κάνω.

Ευχαριστώ. ))

Να πω μόνο, ότι προφανώς το Ρυθμονόρμ SR325 με καλύπτει, δεν παθαίνω (μάλλον) κολπικές μαρμαρυγές αλλά κάθε δύο μέρες και μερικές φορές καθημερινά έχω ταχυκαρδίες, παίρνω 1/4 ή 1/2 Lopresor και σταματούν.

Θα ήμουν ευγνώμων για οποιαδήποτε τοποθέτηση..

----------


## elpida33

Καλησπερα....μπηκα στο φορουμ κ διαβαζα τα μνμ εστω κ παλια ερισσοτερο για να μη νιωθω οτι ειμαι μονη μ καθως βιωνω τα περισσοτερα απο αυτα τα συμπτωματα απο κακη διαχειριδη τ αγχους απως λενε κ οι γιατροι κατι βεβαι πνδεν ειναι αρκετα παρηγορο...διαβασα ομως το τελευταιο μνμ κ ειλικρινα με αγγιξε ελπιζω paulita αλλα κ ολοι σας να εχετε βρει μια σχετικη ηρεμια....

----------


## ΒΊΚΥ 79

Καλησπέρα paulita !!! Διάβασα το μνμ σου και με άγγιξε. Δεν έχω παρόμοιο θέμα με εσένα αλλα έχω άλλα. Ο καθένας μάς έχει τα θέματα του και καθημερινά τα παλεύουμε. Εγώ προσπαθώ να διώχνω τής αρνητικές σκέψεις , να εστιάζω τη προσοχή μού σε άλλα πράγματα. Είχα ταχυκαρδίες και έλεγα ΟΚ δεν συμβαίνει τίποτα , να περάσει . Κουράγιο paulita , προχωρά , να ξέρεις δεν είσαι μόνη !!!

----------


## ayurveda13

> γεια σας και απο μενα.και εγω εχω το ιδιο προβλημα εδω και 1.5 χρονο.καθε μερα κανω εκτακτες συστολες,γυρω τις 20,και χθες για πρωτη φορα 50.εχω κανει τα παντα απο εξετασεις,τεστ κοπωσεως,χολτερ ρυθμου 24 ωρο,χολτερ πιεσεως 24 ωρο,γυρω στα 60 καρδιογραφηματα,2 τριπλεχ καρδιας,και αιματος ορμονολογικες και ειναι φυσιολογικες.ξερετε αν φευγουν αυτα και πως¨?η αν υπαρχει περιπτωση να παθω ανακοπη΄?η μηπως δειχνουν οτι θα γινω καρδιοπαθης στο μελλον?αν και ειμαι μονο 22 χρονων με εχει φερει πολυ πισω αυτο το πραγμα,ουτε για δουλεια δεν παω τον τελευταιο καιρο.και κατι τελευταιο,συνηθως με πιανουν οταν ειμαι ξαπλωμενος και οταν εχω φαει ειναι πιο συχνες.ξερετε αν παιζουν ρολο αυτα?ουτε καπνιζω ουτε πινω.


Οι έκτακτες συμβαίνουν σε πολλούς μην ανησυχείς. Απλά μην δίνεις σημασία και συνέχισε τη ζωή σου

----------


## ayurveda13

> οταν σταματησετε να πηγαινετε στον γιατρο,τοτε θα φυγουν και οι ανασφαλειες!θα περνανε οι μερες κ θα βλεπετε οτι δεν θα παθετε καμια ανακοπη,κανενα εμφραγμα κ τοτε θα διαπιστωσετε οτι ολα ειναι στο μυαλο!
> 
> αν σκεφτομαστε συνεχως ωχ θα παθει κατι η καρδια μου,τοτε θα νιωσουμε ταχυπαλμια..απλη αυθυποβολη!αν φοβηθω οτι θα ζαλιστω...θα ζαλιστω!
> αν αντιληφθητε οτι ολα αυτα τα προκαλει το μυαλο,ειναι η αρχη της θεραπειας..
> πρωην παθουσα για οσους δεν με ξερουν.


Δεν θα μπορούσα πάρα να συμφωνήσω περισσότερο

----------


## ayurveda13

> δεν αθλουμε Agia καθαρα και μονο επειδη φοβαμαι..οταν ανεβουν λιγο οι παλμοι της καρδιας νομιζω οτι θα τρελαθω και νιωθω οτι θα πεθανω επι τοπου..σκεφτομαι να το πολεμησω ρε γμτ..ισως με λιγο τρεξιμο 
> η να το ριξω στα ηρεμιστηκα :))))


Ξεκίνα με περπάτημα και σιγά σιγά ανέβασε ρυθμό... Ξεκόλλα δεν είναι τίποτα

----------


## elpida33

Θαρρος κ ψυχραιμια...

----------


## Tasos39

Γειά σας παιδιά. Είμαι 39 χρονών και έχω φτερουγίσματα από τα 28. ‘Εχω πάει σε γιατρο και έχω κάνει όλα τα check up και είναι καθαρά. Με πιάνουν φοβίες όποτε τα νιώθω με αποτέλεσμα να πηγαίνω συνεχώς το γιατρό χωρίς να μου βρίσκει τίποτα. Από ότι μου είπε ο γιατρός φταίει το αγχος με αποτέλεσμα τα εκκρίνεται αδρελανίνη από τα Έπινεφρίδια και να δημιουργούνται τα φτερουγίσματα. Αρχικα ειχα πάρει τα Emforal(αντίστοιχο του Interal στην Ελλάδα). Δεν τα ένιωθα καθόλου αλλα δυστυχώς μου έριχναν την πίεση και τα σταματησα. Τώρα παιρνω ένα άλλο χάπι που με βοηθησε πολύ αλλά καποιες φορές τα νιώθω ακόμα. 

Από την πείρα μου και όσα μου είπε ο γιατρος μου θα σας τα πω και ελπίζω να σας βοηθήσουν

Σταματήστε να πίνετε καφέδες(Μόνο Decaf να πίνετε) και τσιγάρο
Όχι στις coka koles εκτός αν υπάρχουν Decaf
Όχι στο αλκοόλ(αυξάνει την αδρελανίνη και δημιουργά φτερουγίσματα)
Όσον αφορα το φαγητό ελαφρία διότι αν φουσκώσετε τότε έρχονται τα φτερουγίσματα
Όταν τελειώνετε το φαγητό μην ξαπλώνετε αμέσως διότι θα τα νιώσετε.
Στην δουλειά αν μπορείτε να ακούτε μουσική χαλαρωτική η και στο σπιτι ακόμα. Βοηθά σας χαλαρώνει.
Η μοναξιά κάνει μεγάλο κακο και αυξάνει τα φτερουγίσματα. Όσο μπορείτε να μην μένετε μόνοι σας γιατί θα τρελαθείτε όταν τα νιώσετε.
Το μυαλό σας να το έχετε ΠΑΝΤΟΤΕ απασχολημένο με διάφορες δραστηριότητες. Βοηθάει πολύ. Τα ξεχνάτε και σας ξεχνούν και αυτα. 
Καταστάσεις που σας αναστατώνουν αν μπορείτε να της αποφεύγετε.

----------


## antaveri

> aderfe ki ego kupro eimai kai o kardiologos mou pou pigaino kathe xrono kai kano ta check up mou test koposeos ultrasound klp klp klp(peran ton taktikon mou episkepseon stis protes voitheies olon ton nosokomeion tis lefkosias ) mou leei akrivos ta idia pragmata. To fovo min patho anakopi ton exo sunexos me apotelesma apla na zo san na vriskomai sunexos sto ektelestiko apospasma kai perimeno ti sfaira na me xtypisei. Genika meta apo kathe check up pernao mia sxetika iremi periodo xoris fovo an kai i idea den fevgei apo mesa mou omos panta kati tha vro na agxotho. Prepei na vroume tropo na peisoume ton eafto mas oti apla den tha pathoume tipota oti ki an niothoume.


Καλησπερα... διαβαζα αν και εινια πολλα χρονια πριν αυτα που γραφεις.... σε τι κατασταση βροσκεσαι σημερα? Εχω ακριβως τα ιδια με εσενα... αγχος ρρελλο αρρυθμιες ,εκτακτες κλπ

----------


## Tasos39

> Καλησπερα... διαβαζα αν και εινια πολλα χρονια πριν αυτα που γραφεις.... σε τι κατασταση βροσκεσαι σημερα? Εχω ακριβως τα ιδια με εσενα... αγχος ρρελλο αρρυθμιες ,εκτακτες κλπ


Έχεις πάει σε γιατρο? σου έκανε τις αναγκαιες εξετάσεις?

----------


## Nikolas73

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, πρώτη φορά γράφω στο φόρουμ.
Και εδώ τα ίδια, από μικρός, όποτε περνάω μια αγχώδη περίοδο, μια στενοχώρια, εκδηλώνω έκτακτες συστολές και ταχυπαλμίες. Έχω άλμπουμ από καρδιογραφήματα, υπέρηχο καρδιάς, και καρδιολόγους που με έχουν βάλει σε black list. Δύο με είχαν συμβουλέψει να εξετάσω το θυροειδή μου. Το έκανα και αυτό, όλα φυσιολογικά. Και οι εξετάσεις αίματος όλες καλές. Όλα είναι δυστυχώς στο μυαλό μας, και δύσκολα μπορούμε να το κουμαντάρουμε.
Τελευταία τα συμπτώματα άλλαξαν, ενώ κοιμάμαι σαν αρκούδα σε χειμερία νάρκη και χρειάζομαι και άλλο ύπνο όταν ξυπνάω, μετά από ένα ήρεμο πρωινό, αρχίζουν και με κυριεύουν διάφορες σκέψεις από προβλήματα όντως σοβαρά που έχουν προκύψει στο οικογενειακό περιβάλλον, και γύρω στο μεσημέρι με πιάνει ζάλη και αδυναμία, εξάντληση θα το έλεγα καλύτερα, σαν να μην μπορώ να σταθώ όρθιος, αυτό φυσικά με τρομάζει και ακολουθεί η κλασσική ταχυπαλμία. Μετά το απόγευμα, τα συμπτώματα υποχωρούν.¨Εχω κουραστεί ειλικρινά. Έχω φτάσει στο σημείο που η παραμικρή κουβέντα με στενοχωρεί, και με την παραμικρή αφορμή, ακόμα και ένα σφουγγάρισμα, όλο αυτό ξεσπάει με τα παραπάνω συμπτώματα. 
Δεν θέλω να μπλέξω με ηρεμιστικά, έχει κάποιος/κάποια δοκιμάσει άλλες μεθόδους?

----------


## elpida33

ΤαυτιΖομαι απολυτα με οσα λεσβκ σε καταλαβαινω κ πιστεψε με ημουν ενας ανθρωπος π δεν επαιρνα ουτε ντεπον το τελευτααιο μηνα ομως οσο κ να το παλεψα παιρνω την ελαχιστη δοση απο το κονκορ συμφωνησα να το παρω για λιγο κ απλα θυμηθηκα πως ειναι να εισαι φυσιολογικος εμενα με βοηθησε κ σ ξαναλεω παιρνω τβν ελαχιστη δοση σηζητηαε το με τον γιατρο σ ν βρειτε κτη π θα σε βοηθησει λιγο

----------


## Tasos39

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους, πρώτη φορά γράφω στο φόρουμ.
> Και εδώ τα ίδια, από μικρός, όποτε περνάω μια αγχώδη περίοδο, μια στενοχώρια, εκδηλώνω έκτακτες συστολές και ταχυπαλμίες. Έχω άλμπουμ από καρδιογραφήματα, υπέρηχο καρδιάς, και καρδιολόγους που με έχουν βάλει σε black list. Δύο με είχαν συμβουλέψει να εξετάσω το θυροειδή μου. Το έκανα και αυτό, όλα φυσιολογικά. Και οι εξετάσεις αίματος όλες καλές. Όλα είναι δυστυχώς στο μυαλό μας, και δύσκολα μπορούμε να το κουμαντάρουμε.
> Τελευταία τα συμπτώματα άλλαξαν, ενώ κοιμάμαι σαν αρκούδα σε χειμερία νάρκη και χρειάζομαι και άλλο ύπνο όταν ξυπνάω, μετά από ένα ήρεμο πρωινό, αρχίζουν και με κυριεύουν διάφορες σκέψεις από προβλήματα όντως σοβαρά που έχουν προκύψει στο οικογενειακό περιβάλλον, και γύρω στο μεσημέρι με πιάνει ζάλη και αδυναμία, εξάντληση θα το έλεγα καλύτερα, σαν να μην μπορώ να σταθώ όρθιος, αυτό φυσικά με τρομάζει και ακολουθεί η κλασσική ταχυπαλμία. Μετά το απόγευμα, τα συμπτώματα υποχωρούν.¨Εχω κουραστεί ειλικρινά. Έχω φτάσει στο σημείο που η παραμικρή κουβέντα με στενοχωρεί, και με την παραμικρή αφορμή, ακόμα και ένα σφουγγάρισμα, όλο αυτό ξεσπάει με τα παραπάνω συμπτώματα. 
> Δεν θέλω να μπλέξω με ηρεμιστικά, έχει κάποιος/κάποια δοκιμάσει άλλες μεθόδους?


Φιλε περναω και γω τα ιδια εδω και 10 χρονια. Καθε 2 μηνες γιατρο. Μου εχει κανει ολες τις εξετασεις και ολα ειναι ενταξει. Με εχει βοηθησει πολυ το forum εδω γιατι βλεπω οτι δεν ειμαι μονος που δινω αυτον τον αγωνα. Κανε διαφορες δραστηριοτητες για να κρατας το μυαλο σου απασχολημενο.Σε βοηθα να ξεχνας την ιδεα οτι κατι εχεις. Δεν ειναι κακο ομως να παρεις και κανενα ηρεμιστικο για 2 με 3 βδομαδες. Lexodanil κανει καλο. Ηρεμας πολυ

----------


## Tasos39

Elpida33 εγω επαιρνα το emforal που ειναι αντιστοιχο του interal και σταματησαν ολα αλλα μου εριχνε την πιεση και ενιωθα χαλια οποτε το σταματησα.

----------


## elpida33

Στην αρχη επαιρνα το μισο το καλοκαιρι λογω ζεστης ειμαι παμτα με πιεση εφτα με πεντε οποτε αρχισα το εν τεταρτο κ πινω λιγο περισσοτερο νερο π βοηθαει κ επανηλθα τλχ δν εχω ταχυπαλμιες τρελες κ εκτατες αντε μια δυο τη μερΑ για αυτο λεω αναλογα τα σβμαα δοκιμαζειε λιγο κ βρισκεις αυτο π σ κανει

----------


## Nikolas73

> Φιλε περναω και γω τα ιδια εδω και 10 χρονια. Καθε 2 μηνες γιατρο. Μου εχει κανει ολες τις εξετασεις και ολα ειναι ενταξει. Με εχει βοηθησει πολυ το forum εδω γιατι βλεπω οτι δεν ειμαι μονος που δινω αυτον τον αγωνα. Κανε διαφορες δραστηριοτητες για να κρατας το μυαλο σου απασχολημενο.Σε βοηθα να ξεχνας την ιδεα οτι κατι εχεις. Δεν ειναι κακο ομως να παρεις και κανενα ηρεμιστικο για 2 με 3 βδομαδες. Lexodanil κανει καλο. Ηρεμας πολυ


είχα πάρει το lexotanil για κάποιο διάστημα πριν πολλά χρόνια και πραγματικά με είχε βοηθήσει απίστευτα, ένοιωθα φυσιολογικά και έβλεπα τα πράγματα πιο ψύχραιμα. Το σταμάτησα όταν πλέον ένοιωσα οτι δεν το έχω ανάγκη. Μπορώ να περάσω μεγάλες περιόδους που είμαι ήρεμος, φυσιολογικός αλλά και άλλες τόσες που κάποιο πρόβλημα ταλανίζει ασταμάτητα το μυαλό μου. Την τελευταία φορά που είχα πάει στο καρδιολογικό στα επείγοντα με απίστευτη ταχυπαλμία, δυσφορία και στηθάγχη, η καρδιολόγος, -καλή της ώρα- θέλησε να μου δώσει μισό ιντεράλ που ρυθμίζει τους παλμούς αλλά έχει και ηρεμιστική δράση. Με λίγα λόγια με πήρε αμέσως χαμπάρι. Στο θάλαμο ήμουν μαζί με δύο γερόντια, ο ένας είχε υψηλή πίεση που δεν έπεφτε με τίποτα, και αυτός τελικά δεν είχε τίποτα το καρδιολογικό αλλά κάτι απασχολούσε το μυαλό του, και μια γριά με δύσπνοια. Και αυτή δεν είχε θέμα καρδιάς και της συνέστησαν να χάσει βάρος. Είναι απίστευτα αυτά τα ψυχοσωματικά...

----------


## elpida33

Εγω ειχα παντα εκτατες κ ταχυπαλμιες αλλα μπορουσα να το κουμανταρω τελευταια ομως μαλλον επειδη τ εδωσα σημασια εγινε χαλια η κατασταση παθαινα καθε μερα κ κατι καινουργιο με αποκορυφωμα εκτατες μ με τιναζαν απιστευτα κ φυσικα μ κονοταν τα ποδια κ χφυσικα οταν το παθαινεις σ γινεται εμμονη ιδεα μη το ξανΠαθεις με το κονκορ απλ ειδα κ εγω καθαρα τα πραγματα μαλιστα την πρωτη μερα εκλαιγα γτ δν πιστευα ποσο φυσιολοκα ζουσαν ολοι ειναι μεγαλη υποθεση

----------


## Tasos39

> Στην αρχη επαιρνα το μισο το καλοκαιρι λογω ζεστης ειμαι παμτα με πιεση εφτα με πεντε οποτε αρχισα το εν τεταρτο κ πινω λιγο περισσοτερο νερο π βοηθαει κ επανηλθα τλχ δν εχω ταχυπαλμιες τρελες κ εκτατες αντε μια δυο τη μερΑ για αυτο λεω αναλογα τα σβμαα δοκιμαζειε λιγο κ βρισκεις αυτο π σ κανει


Παιρνω ενα αλλο χαπι και με βοηθησε πολυ. Τα νιωθω καποτε αλλα πιο απαλα και πιο λιγες φορες. Τοσα χρονια καταλαβα οτι οταν κρατας το μυαλο συνεχως απασχολημενο με διαφορα χομπυ και δραστηριοτητες δεν εχεις χρονο να σκεφτεις τα φτερουγισματα και σε ξεχνουν. Αλλα δυστυχως ειναι τετοια η κοινωνια μας που μας τροφοδοτουν με αγχος

----------


## Tasos39

Νικολας73 Ατιμα ψυχοσωματικα. Επαθα πανικο απο τα φτερουγισματα μια μερα και πηγα κλινικη. Μου πηραν την πιεση πηγε στα 16. Μου εκαναν καρδιογραφημα και οταν το δε η γιατρενα γελουσε. Ολα ηταν καθαρα και η πιεση επεσε στα κανονικα. Η αδρελανινη τα προκαλει ολα στη περιπτωση μου

----------


## Tasos39

Elpida33. Σε καταλαβαινω οταν χαρηκες οταν δεν τα ενιωθες καθολου. Και εγω δεν τα ενιωθα οταν επαιρνα το emforal. Τωρα μπορει να τα χω καμια 10αρια φορες και καποτε καθολου. Εξαρταται ομως και σε τι ψυχολογικη κατασταση ειμαι

----------


## Nikolas73

@Tasos39 και εγώ τα ίδια. Ο λόγος που γράφτηκα σήμερα στο φόρουμ ήταν η ανάγκη μου να μιλήσω. Το μεσημέρι ένοιωσα πάλι στο δρόμο ένα επεισόδιο εξάντλησης, σαν να μην μπορώ να σταθώ όρθιος και μια ψιλοζάλη. Όταν γύρισα σπίτι ξάπλωσα ταραγμένος και άρχισα να κάνω αναζητήσεις στο google για τα συμπτώματα. Κάπου διάβασα οτι αυτό μπορεί να είναι καρδιακή ανεπάρκεια. Εκεί τα χρειάστηκα και με έπιασε και ταχυπαλμία. Μέτρησα την πίεση και είχα 80-120 και παλμούς 125. Τώρα έχω ηρεμήσει, όπως κάθε βράδυ και μου έχει μείνει ένα μικρό αίσθημα πίεσης στο κεφάλι - το έχω πάντα μετά από ταχυπαλμία. Θα κοιμηθώ βαθιά, με πιάνει εύκολα ο ύπνος, θα ξυπνήσω το πρωι σε κατάσταση νιρβάνα και σιγά σιγά θα αρχίσω να ανησυχώ μήπως με πιάσει πάλι κάτι το μεσημέρι. Έχω βαρεθεί να τρέχω στα επείγοντα, να μου κολλάνε μανταλάκια για ΗΚΓ, να μου παίρνουν αίμα, να έχω την πεταλούδα στο μπράτσο και όταν βγουν τα αποτελέσματα να με κοιτάνε με ένα ύφος σαν να έχασαν το χρόνο τους μαζί μου. 
Ένα βασικό πρόβλημα που έχουμε ίσως όλοι μας εδώ - εγώ τουλάχιστον- είναι οτι δεν έχουμε ένα φίλο μία φίλη να μας ακούσει - όχι μόνο για το πόσο άσχημα νοιώθουμε σωματικά όταν τα παθαίνουμε αυτά, αλλά το λόγο για τον οποίο τα παθαίνουμε αυτά. Δεν έχει σημασία αν θα μπορέσει να μας συμβουλέψει, απλά να το βγάλουμε από μέσα μας....

----------


## elpida33

ολα αυτα τα παθαινοθμε ολοι μας ποστεψε με ζαλαδες νευροπονοι ολα κ λεμε παει αυτο ηταν ερχεται ονπανικος οι εκτατες οι ταχυπαλμιες εγω αποφασισα να παρω την αγωγη γτ εβλεπα τον αραβωνιαστικο μ ποσο αγωνοταν κ στενοχωριοταν κ καποιες φορες οπως ειναι λογικο θυμωνεεχρξ κ στον καρδιολογο τ ειπα σ εχει τυχει ποτε κ οταν μ ειπε οχι λεω να μη σ τυχει γιατρε αν δν σ τυχει δν το καταλαβαινεις

----------


## elpida33

Νικολα για να εχεις καρδικη ανεπαρκεια πρεπει να εχεις ατονια να μη μπορεις να σηκωθεις ασε π δν σε πιανει ξαφνικα με τοσες εξετασεις θα ειχε φανει απο καπου οποτε μν δινεις καθολου σημασια

----------


## Tasos39

> @Tasos39 και εγώ τα ίδια. Ο λόγος που γράφτηκα σήμερα στο φόρουμ ήταν η ανάγκη μου να μιλήσω. Το μεσημέρι ένοιωσα πάλι στο δρόμο ένα επεισόδιο εξάντλησης, σαν να μην μπορώ να σταθώ όρθιος και μια ψιλοζάλη. Όταν γύρισα σπίτι ξάπλωσα ταραγμένος και άρχισα να κάνω αναζητήσεις στο google για τα συμπτώματα. Κάπου διάβασα οτι αυτό μπορεί να είναι καρδιακή ανεπάρκεια. Εκεί τα χρειάστηκα και με έπιασε και ταχυπαλμία. Μέτρησα την πίεση και είχα 80-120 και παλμούς 125. Τώρα έχω ηρεμήσει, όπως κάθε βράδυ και μου έχει μείνει ένα μικρό αίσθημα πίεσης στο κεφάλι - το έχω πάντα μετά από ταχυπαλμία. Θα κοιμηθώ βαθιά, με πιάνει εύκολα ο ύπνος, θα ξυπνήσω το πρωι σε κατάσταση νιρβάνα και σιγά σιγά θα αρχίσω να ανησυχώ μήπως με πιάσει πάλι κάτι το μεσημέρι. Έχω βαρεθεί να τρέχω στα επείγοντα, να μου κολλάνε μανταλάκια για ΗΚΓ, να μου παίρνουν αίμα, να έχω την πεταλούδα στο μπράτσο και όταν βγουν τα αποτελέσματα να με κοιτάνε με ένα ύφος σαν να έχασαν το χρόνο τους μαζί μου. 
> Ένα βασικό πρόβλημα που έχουμε ίσως όλοι μας εδώ - εγώ τουλάχιστον- είναι οτι δεν έχουμε ένα φίλο μία φίλη να μας ακούσει - όχι μόνο για το πόσο άσχημα νοιώθουμε σωματικά όταν τα παθαίνουμε αυτά, αλλά το λόγο για τον οποίο τα παθαίνουμε αυτά. Δεν έχει σημασία αν θα μπορέσει να μας συμβουλέψει, απλά να το βγάλουμε από μέσα μας....


Eιναι πολυ σημαντικο να τα λες σε καποιον που περνα την ιδια κατασταση. Σε βοηθαει ψυχολογικα. Εαν πηγες σε γιατρο και σε εξετασε και ολα ειναι οκ μην ξαναμπεις στο ιντερνετ. Σου βγαζει ενα κατεβατο αρρωστιες και πανικοβαλεσαι.Το χω παθει. Το ιδιο και με την πιεση. Αν στην πηρε ο γιατρος και ειναι οκ μην την ξαναπαρεις. Εγω οποτε κοιταξω πιεσομετρο αυξανονται οι παλμοι μου.

----------


## Nikolas73

> Νικολα για να εχεις καρδικη ανεπαρκεια πρεπει να εχεις ατονια να μη μπορεις να σηκωθεις ασε π δν σε πιανει ξαφνικα με τοσες εξετασεις θα ειχε φανει απο καπου οποτε μν δινεις καθολου σημασια


το ξέρω, αλλά με το μυαλό που έχω.... ο πατέρας μου είχε καρδιακή ανεπάρκεια και το μόνο σύμπτωμά του ήταν μια ελαφριά δύσπνοια αραιά και πού, αλλά και ο απλός παθολόγος με μια ακρόαση με το στηθοσκόπιο καταλάβαινε οτι υπήρχε κάποιο πρόβλημα στην καρδιά.
Η πρώτη φορά που ένοιωσα φτερουγίσματα/έκτακτες συστολές ήταν όταν ήμουν 10 χρονών στο δημοτικό. Μετά εμφανίστηκαν πάλι στα 16 μου πολύ έντονες και επίμονες, μιλάμε για φουλ ακανόνιστο ρυθμό, επεισόδια που κρατούσαν για αρκετή ώρα και κράτησε κανένα χρόνο. Μετά πάλι στα 23 μου. Έπειτα με θυμήθηκε ξανά στα 39 πάλι για κανένα χρόνο, τότε είχα και στηθάγχη, πόνο/πίεση στο στήθος. Σε όλες αυτές τις περιόδους συμπεριλαμβάνεται φυσικά και η ταχυκαρδία, ενώ όταν ήμουν μικρός, οι κρίσεις αυτές τελείωναν σε τρέμουλο και σπασμούς στο σώμα μου. Τώρα προστέθηκε και η ζαλάδα με εξάντληση. Αυτά όλα με πιάνουν πάντα μετά από κάποια στενοχώρια, οικογενειακά προβλήματα, συναισθηματικής φύσεως τελοςπάντων. Παλαιότερα είχα και εμμονές, τώρα μου έχουν μείνει μόνο φοβίες, αλλά κάθε καινούργιο σύμπτωμα με τρομάζει. Ειλικρινά έχω κουραστεί....

----------


## elpida33

Δε ξερω τι εξετασεις ειχε κανει ο πατερα σ αλλα φανταζομαι εσυ εχεις κανει τα παντα πιστεψε με οταν με πρωτοεπιασαν ενιωθα τοσο μονη κ απελπισμενη π δν ηθελα να μιλαω σε κανεναν ακομα ενω εχω κανει τοσες εξετασεις λεω μπας κ εχω προβλημα με τον παραμικρο νευροπονο τρελαινομαι αλλα εχω κουραστει τοσοβπολυ π λεω αστο παρατα το σν γκογηλαρω πια συμπτβματα εντβμεταξυ για να καταλαβεις οραν πηγα για εξετασειε απο καρδια ημιθν αψογα σιδηρο ανθπαρκτο θυροειδη τσιμπημενο κ ξεκινησα αγωγη αυτα δε τα σκεφυομαι π οντως κατι τξ μυαλο μ εκει στην καρδια

----------


## Nikolas73

> Eιναι πολυ σημαντικο να τα λες σε καποιον που περνα την ιδια κατασταση. Σε βοηθαει ψυχολογικα. Εαν πηγες σε γιατρο και σε εξετασε και ολα ειναι οκ μην ξαναμπεις στο ιντερνετ. Σου βγαζει ενα κατεβατο αρρωστιες και πανικοβαλεσαι.Το χω παθει. Το ιδιο και με την πιεση. Αν στην πηρε ο γιατρος και ειναι οκ μην την ξαναπαρεις. Εγω οποτε κοιταξω πιεσομετρο αυξανονται οι παλμοι μου.


έχεις δίκιο, το ίντερνετ είναι ο χειρότερος σύμβουλος αν ψάχνεις τα αίτια για κάποιο σύμπτωμα επειδή σου βγάζει αμέσως τα χειρότερα. Θυμάμαι έναν -από τους πολλούς καρδιολόγους- που αφού με ακρόασε, είδε το καρδιογράφημα, το τρίπλεξ, μου είπε "εγώ είμαι ο καρδιολόγος και εγώ κάνω την διάγνωση". Αλλά δυστυχώς οι εμμονές και οι φοβίες υπερισχύουν, μπορεί- σκέφτομαι - οτι στο ενδιάμεσο κάτι άλλαξε και τώρα να έχω. Άντε να κοντρολάρεις το μυαλό.
Διάβασα με μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον το ποστ σου με συμβουλές για την αντιμετώπιση των φτερουγισμάτων. Θυμάμαι πριν 6 χρόνια που είχα σοβαρό θέμα, μέχρι και νύχτα είχα ξυπνήσει λόγω φτερουγίσματος, είχα περάσει στα ντεκαφεινέ, είχα κόψει τα ανθρακούχα αναψυκτικά, αλλά τα φτερουγίσματα σταμάτησαν μόνο όταν άλλαξα δουλειά, επειδή αυτή ήταν η αιτία τότε. Σε ήρεμες περιόδους μπορώ να πίνω και 5 φλυτζάνια καφέ την ημέρα και να είμαι τόσο ήρεμος όσο δεν φαντάζεσαι. Είναι όλα θέμα μυαλού......

----------


## Nikolas73

> Δε ξερω τι εξετασεις ειχε κανει ο πατερα σ αλλα φανταζομαι εσυ εχεις κανει τα παντα πιστεψε με οταν με πρωτοεπιασαν ενιωθα τοσο μονη κ απελπισμενη π δν ηθελα να μιλαω σε κανεναν ακομα ενω εχω κανει τοσες εξετασεις λεω μπας κ εχω προβλημα με τον παραμικρο νευροπονο τρελαινομαι αλλα εχω κουραστει τοσοβπολυ π λεω αστο παρατα το σν γκογηλαρω πια συμπτβματα εντβμεταξυ για να καταλαβεις οραν πηγα για εξετασειε απο καρδια ημιθν αψογα σιδηρο ανθπαρκτο θυροειδη τσιμπημενο κ ξεκινησα αγωγη αυτα δε τα σκεφυομαι π οντως κατι τξ μυαλο μ εκει στην καρδια


ο θυροειδής μπορεί σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις να προκαλέσει φτερουγίσματα και αγχώδεις διαταραχές, νευρικότητα, όχι απαραίτητα όμως. Αφού οι καρδιολόγοι μας λένε οτι δεν έχουμε καρδιά, και μάλιστα περισσότεροι από ένας, σημαίνει οτι δεν έχουμε καρδιά. Άντε να κουμαντάρεις το μυαλό όταν τα διάφορα συμπτώματα συνεχίζονται....Και εγώ έχω κουραστεί....

----------


## elpida33

Το ξερω το ξερω ολοι ετσι νιωθουμε δν ειναι τα φτερουγισματα μονο ειναι η ταχυπαλμια ειναι η ζαλαδα ειναι οτι ετρεμ χειροτερα απο ψαρι ειδοκα στη δουλεια π πρεπει να ειμαι κ ορθια κ εσφθγγα τα δοντια οταν κ ο δευτερος καρδιολογος μ ειπε δεν παθαινειε τπτ λεω ας μν ειμαι τοσο ξεροκεφαλη ετσι δεχτηκα να παρω αγωγη κ μαζι με τους νοσοκομειακους με εχουν δει 4

----------


## elpida33

Ειχα φτασει σε σημειο να περπαταω κ μα εχω δυνατες εκτατες π κανονικα στο περπατημα δν εχεις παλια δλδ πως σταματουσαν ε δν εδινα εγω σημασιαια μια φορα εδωσα κ να αφου λοιπον οι γιατροι λενε ολα καλα ε ολα καλα ασε να φτερουγιζει

----------


## Nikolas73

4? Και πού είσαι ακόμα.... Η μάνα μου ήταν καρδιοφοβική, φτερουγίσματα, ταχυπαλμίες, μέχρι και φιάλη οξυγόνου είχε επειδή δεν μπορούσε να πάρει και ανάσα, και όλο να λέει σβήνω, και έχω σκοτοδίνη στο κεφάλι. Μέχρι που κάποιος καλός ιατρός της συνέστησε το ιντεράλ και από τότε τα επεισόδια αυτά αραίωσαν θεαματικά. δεν ξέρω αν το πήρα και εγώ από αυτήν από γονίδια/κληρονομικότητα ή επειδή βλέποντάς την μου μετέδωσε αυτή τη φοβία ή και τα δύο μαζί. Πολλές φορές όταν τα παθαίνω αυτά, την θυμάμαι και σκέφτόμαι οτι τώρα καταλαβαίνω πώς ένοιωθε, χωρίς να έχει τίποτα!

----------


## elpida33

Το αγχος μονο το αγχος τα κανει ολα σημασια εχει οτι εχεις κανει τις εξετασεις σ κ πρεπει να ηρεμησεις (στα λεω για να τα ακουσω κ εγω) αλλοι ζουνε με προβληματα οντως σοβαρα κ υπαρκτα πρεπει να παιρνουμε π κ που καμια ανασα κ να λεμε το χουμε

----------


## Nikolas73

> Το αγχος μονο το αγχος τα κανει ολα σημασια εχει οτι εχεις κανει τις εξετασεις σ κ πρεπει να ηρεμησεις (στα λεω για να τα ακουσω κ εγω) αλλοι ζουνε με προβληματα οντως σοβαρα κ υπαρκτα πρεπει να παιρνουμε π κ που καμια ανασα κ να λεμε το χουμε


ακριβώς. τα λέμε για να τα ακούσουμε και εμείς οι ίδιοι...τα ακούμε όμως? Το άγχος, η στενοχώρια, οι φοβίες, οι εμμονές μπορούν να βγάλουν πολλά ψυχοσωματικά και να υποφέρεις χωρίς να έχεις κάτι το παθολογικό. Δεν μπορώ να πώ οτι έχω πολλές ατυχίες στη ζωή μου ή χτυπήματα της μοίρας, συγκριτικά με αυτά που βλέπω γύρω μου. Βλέπεις όμως άλλους ανθρώπους να μην παίρνουν χαμπάρι, να έχουν νεύρα από ατσάλι και εμείς με το παραμικρό να σκεφτόμαστε το σάβανο. Μακάρι να μας περάσει.... Αυτή τη στιγμή νοιώθω υπέροχα, θα πήγαινα να γραφτώ και γυμναστήριο αν κάποιο ήταν ανοιχτό τέτοια ώρα. Για να δούμε πώς θα νοιώθω αύριο μεσημέρι... Καληνυχτώ, ευχαριστώ θερμά για την κουβέντα, ψυχραιμία, και εδώ θα είμαστε να τα λέμε.

----------


## Tasos39

Καλημέρα φίλε @Nikolas73. Αν γενικά σου αρεσει η φύση πάρε κανένα σκυλάκι αν δεν έχεις ή κανένα ενυδρείο να το χεις στο δωμάτιο σου. Βοηθάει πολύ στη ψυχολογία και έχεις κάτι να ασχολείσαι.

----------


## Nikolas73

> Καλημέρα φίλε @Nikolas73. Αν γενικά σου αρεσει η φύση πάρε κανένα σκυλάκι αν δεν έχεις ή κανένα ενυδρείο να το χεις στο δωμάτιο σου. Βοηθάει πολύ στη ψυχολογία και έχεις κάτι να ασχολείσαι.


καλημέρα φίλε @Tasos73 ευτυχώς έχω να ασχοληθώ με πολλά πολλά πράγματα, σήμερα για παράδειγμα έχω πλούσιες δουλειές, απλά ακόμα και όταν ασχολούμαι με αυτά, το μυαλό μου είναι αλλού.

----------


## Tasos39

> καλημέρα φίλε @Tasos73 ευτυχώς έχω να ασχοληθώ με πολλά πολλά πράγματα, σήμερα για παράδειγμα έχω πλούσιες δουλειές, απλά ακόμα και όταν ασχολούμαι με αυτά, το μυαλό μου είναι αλλού.


Oταν σου έρχονται στο μυαλό ότι κάτι έχεις να θυμάσαι το λόγια του γιατρού. Ότι εισαι μια χαρα. Και να θυμάσαι όσα διάβασες στο Forum έδω για να καταλαμβαίνεις ότι δεν είσαι μόνος σε αυτο τον αγώνα.

----------


## elpida33

Καλημερα...τασο να σ κανω μια ερωτηση εσυ το εχεις ξεπαρασει τελειως το καταφερες;

----------


## Tasos39

> Καλημερα...τασο να σ κανω μια ερωτηση εσυ το εχεις ξεπαρασει τελειως το καταφερες;


Καλημέρα. Όχι εντελώς. Έχω και εγώ τα σκαμπανεβάσματα μου. Απλά επειδή έχει 10 χρόνια που τα έχω και έχω αποκτήσει κάποιες άμυνες εναντίον των σκέψεων που με βασανίζουν συνεχώς. Με βοήθησε πολύ αυτο το forum διοτι καταλαβα ότι δεν είμαι μόνος. Χρειάζεται μεγάλη ψυχική δύναμη. Υπομονή

----------


## Nikolas73

Καλησπέρα, η σημερινή μέρα ήταν καλή, μόνο όταν περπάταγα έξω ένοιωθα μια μικρή ζάλη αλλά διατήρησα την ψυχραιμία μου. Τέτοια ώρα που όλοι στο σπίτι πέφτουν να κοιμηθούν και βγαίνουν οι βρυκόλακες, μου περνάνε όλα και νοιώθω τέλεια. Μιας και το μυαλό μου είναι κολλημένο με το άγχος και τις φοβίες, πριν λίγο "θυμήθηκα" ότι δεν θυμάμαι από πότε έχω να μαγειρέψω κρέας, να κάνω μοσχάρι στην κατσαρόλα. Καμιά μακαρονάδα με κιμά πού και πού τρώω και κανά παριζάκι. Οπότε από αύριο ξεκινάω αυξημένη πρόσληψη κρέατος μήπως και τελικά αυτό το νέο σύμπτωμα -ζάλη και στιγμές εξάντλησης- είναι έλλειψη σιδήρου, αν δεν αλλάξει κάτι σε 10-15 μέρες, μάλλον θα κάνω ένα γενικό τσεκ-απ.

----------


## elpida33

Καλησπερα,,,γενικα εγω απο οταν εφτιαξα τη διατροφη μ ειδα μεγαλη αλλαγη οπως ειπα εχω ελλειψη σιδηρου ξεκινησα κ αμπουλες κ η ασταθεια μειωθηκε

----------


## Tasos39

> Καλησπέρα, η σημερινή μέρα ήταν καλή, μόνο όταν περπάταγα έξω ένοιωθα μια μικρή ζάλη αλλά διατήρησα την ψυχραιμία μου. Τέτοια ώρα που όλοι στο σπίτι πέφτουν να κοιμηθούν και βγαίνουν οι βρυκόλακες, μου περνάνε όλα και νοιώθω τέλεια. Μιας και το μυαλό μου είναι κολλημένο με το άγχος και τις φοβίες, πριν λίγο "θυμήθηκα" ότι δεν θυμάμαι από πότε έχω να μαγειρέψω κρέας, να κάνω μοσχάρι στην κατσαρόλα. Καμιά μακαρονάδα με κιμά πού και πού τρώω και κανά παριζάκι. Οπότε από αύριο ξεκινάω αυξημένη πρόσληψη κρέατος μήπως και τελικά αυτό το νέο σύμπτωμα -ζάλη και στιγμές εξάντλησης- είναι έλλειψη σιδήρου, αν δεν αλλάξει κάτι σε 10-15 μέρες, μάλλον θα κάνω ένα γενικό τσεκ-απ.


Καλημέρα Νικολας73. Για τη ζάλη μπορεί να είναι λόγω αυχενικού. Είχα και εγω ζάλη και τελικά ηταν λόγω του αυχένα μου.

----------


## Nikolas73

> Καλημέρα Νικολας73. Για τη ζάλη μπορεί να είναι λόγω αυχενικού. Είχα και εγω ζάλη και τελικά ηταν λόγω του αυχένα μου.


Καλημέρα Tasos39, όντως, η ζάλη μπορεί κάλλιστα να είναι και σύμπτωμα αυχενικού. Το θέμα οτι με πιάνουν αραιά και πού γύρω στο μεσημέρι στιγμές εξάντλησης, ένα αίσθημα ατονίας, οτι δεν μπορώ να πάρω τα πόδια μου, οτι θέλω να καθίσω, που κρατάει λίγα λεπτά, και αν αυτό με πιάσει στο δρόμο, εκεί πανικοβάλλομαι και ακολουθεί και ταχυπαλμία.
Ο λόγος που με δεν έχω πάει ακόμα για πολλοστή φορά σε γιατρό για να του πώ αυτά τα δυο νέα συμπτώματα (ζάλη και εξάντληση) είναι οτι μου έχει συμβεί δύο φορές τη στιγμή που το έχω να συμβεί κάτι (ένα τηλεφώνημα με μια σημαντική είδηση που στρέφει την προσοχή μου αλλού) και ΑΜΕΣΩΣ γίνομαι περδίκι, και αν είμαι στο δρόμο, γίνομαι και Λούης. Περίεργα πράγματα!

----------


## Chronic Derealization Dis

Ας μου εξηγήσει κάποιος σας παρακαλώ, εάν οι έκτακτες συστολές είναι αποτέλεσμα άγχους, γιατί είμαστε ελεύθεροι συμπτωμάτων για 7-10 μέρες και έπειτα είμαστε πάλι έντονα συμπτωματικοί; Στο ενδιάμεσο διάστημα αλλάζουμε χαρακτήρα και υποχωρεί η "αγχώδης διαταραχή"; Οι συνθήκες κάτω από τις οποίες εμφανίζονται οι δυνατές έκτακτες συστολές είναι ακριβώς οι ίδιες με τις αντίστοιχες όπου δεν εμφανίζονται.

----------


## elpida33

Αν νιωσεις τα φτερουγισματα μια φορα αστα εισαι απο αυτους π θα τα νιωθουν ειναι κ αλλοι π εχουν κ δν νιωθουν κ δν εχει σημασια εχει τυχει να ειμαι καλα να μν εχω αγχος να ειμαι εξω ξεγνιαστη κ τσουπ

----------


## Tasos39

> Αν νιωσεις τα φτερουγισματα μια φορα αστα εισαι απο αυτους π θα τα νιωθουν ειναι κ αλλοι π εχουν κ δν νιωθουν κ δν εχει σημασια εχει τυχει να ειμαι καλα να μν εχω αγχος να ειμαι εξω ξεγνιαστη κ τσουπ


Και εγω τα ιδια elpida33. Δεν μας αφηνουν να τα ξεχασουμε

----------


## elpida33

Κ δν ειναι μονο πι εκτατες π λες αντε κραταει δευτερολεπτο ειναι κ η μεταλλαξεις το κενο η δυσφορια π νιωθεις λες ανεβαζεις πιεση ειναι ΟΛΑ

----------


## Tasos39

> Κ δν ειναι μονο πι εκτατες π λες αντε κραταει δευτερολεπτο ειναι κ η μεταλλαξεις το κενο η δυσφορια π νιωθεις λες ανεβαζεις πιεση ειναι ΟΛΑ


Συμφωνω απολυτα. Αυτες οι παραλλαγες που εχουν τα φτερουγισματα μας πιανουν απροετοιμαστους

----------


## Tasos7

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, γραφω πρώτη φορά στο φόρουμ.
Ειμαι 20 χρονών και όλα ξεκίνησαν πριν από 3μιση μηνες, αφου πριν δεν είχα καμία ενόχληση η προβλημα.
Μια μέρα ξαφνικά με επιασε ενας πονος στην πλατη μαζι με δυσκολία στην αναπνοη.

----------


## Tasos7

Αυτό συνέχιζε και μερα με τη μερα αυξάνονταν . Στις 10 μερες περίπου απο την έναρξη των συμπτωματων πηγα σε παθολόγο ο οποίος με έδιωξε γελοντας. Μετά τον παθολόγο σειρα είχε το νοσοκομειο οπου έκανα καρδιογραφημα, ακτινογραφία θώρακος αιματολογικές κ βιοχημικές εξετάσεις κ.τ.λ. οπου και από εκει με έδιωξαν γελοντας. Εγώ συνεχίζω σημερα μετα απο 3.5 μηνες με τα ίδια περίπου συμπτώματα μονο που έχουν αρχίσει και με επισκεπτονται και κάποιες έκτακτες συστολες

----------


## Nikolas73

Καλησπέρα Tasos7 και "καλώς ήλθες" στην παρέα μας.
Αφού πήγες και σε καρδιολόγο και έκανες όλες τις εξετάσεις, προφανώς δεν έχεις θέμα ούτε με καρδιά, αλλά ούτε και με πνεύμονες (πχ κάποια λοίμωξη). Η ακτινογραφία θώρακος θα έδειχνε και πιθανό κάταγμα σε κάποιο πλευρό.
Μήπως είναι ένα "πιάσιμο", κάτι μυικό? Έκανες κάποια απότομη κίνηση, μήπως τεντώθηκες υπερβολικά, μήπως σήκωσες βάρος και μετά από λίγο ένιωσες κάτι τέτοιο? Ένας ή περισσότεροι πιασμένοι μύες στην πλάτη μπορούν να προκαλέσουν πόνο και να αντανακλούν μπροστά με αποτέλεσμα να νιώθεις αυτή την δυσφορία όταν αναπνέεις. 
Θες να δοκιμάσεις ένα απλό γιατροσόφι, να σε τρίψει κάποιος/κάποια με οινόπνευμα στην πλάτη πρωί βράδυ?
Νιώθεις αυτή τη δυσφορία και όταν ξαπλώνεις να κοιμηθείς?

----------


## Tasos39

> Αυτό συνέχιζε και μερα με τη μερα αυξάνονταν . Στις 10 μερες περίπου απο την έναρξη των συμπτωματων πηγα σε παθολόγο ο οποίος με έδιωξε γελοντας. Μετά τον παθολόγο σειρα είχε το νοσοκομειο οπου έκανα καρδιογραφημα, ακτινογραφία θώρακος αιματολογικές κ βιοχημικές εξετάσεις κ.τ.λ. οπου και από εκει με έδιωξαν γελοντας. Εγώ συνεχίζω σημερα μετα απο 3.5 μηνες με τα ίδια περίπου συμπτώματα μονο που έχουν αρχίσει και με επισκεπτονται και κάποιες έκτακτες συστολες


 Ισως ειναι καλυτερα να πας σε κανενα ορθοπεδικο

----------


## Tasos7

Όλοι μου είπαν ότι περνάω κρίσεις πανικού και γενικά τα απέδωσαν στο άγχος αυτα τα συμπτώματα. 
Αλλά αυτό που με φοβίζει είναι ότι τον τελευταίο μήνα περίπου νιώθω κατι φτερουγίσματα στην καρδιά . Σαν να προσπερνάει ένα χτυπο

----------


## Nikolas73

όλοι το νιώθουμε αυτό με τα φτερουγίσματα, σαν να προσπερνάει ένα χτύπο, σαν να χάνει ένα χτύπο, σαν να κάνει έκτακτο χτύπο. Αυτό είναι από το άγχος, δεν είναι επικίνδυνα αφού το καρδιογράφημα δεν έδειξε κάτι.
Εγώ είχα την "τύχη" να κάνω καρδιογράφημα με φουλ ταχυπαλμία και φτερουγίσματα, προσπεράσματα, αρρυθμίες, και αφού το είδαν 2 καρδιολόγοι που ήταν μαζεμένοι, μου ξεκίνησαν το ραβασάκι "σε αυτές τις δύσκολες εποχές όλοι πιεζόμαστε μπλα μπλα μπλα".
Επιμένω να κοιτάξεις για τον πόνο στην πλάτη, πιθανολογώ οτι είναι μυικό, πιάσιμο, κάποιο νεύρο που πήδηξε πάνω σε άλλο, ζήτα να σου κάνουν μια εντριβή. Δεν γνωρίζω ποιός γιατρός ασχολείται με τα μυικά, αν αρκεί και ένας παθολόγος

----------


## Tasos7

Απλά απο τη μια σκεφτομαι Μήπως έτυχε και δεν βρήκαν κατι οι γιατροί από αυτές τις εξετασεις και από την αλλη αν εχω κάποιο πρόβλημα με την καρδιά δε θα είχα πάθει κάτι αυτους τους 4 μηνες σχεδον;
Θα το κοιτάξω και αυτό που λες..

----------


## elpida33

Να κανω μια ερωτηση συμβαινει κ σε εσας εκει π ειστε μια χαρα μα ερχεται ενα ωραιο φτερουγισμα δυνατο π κοβεται η ανασα με ενα κενο κ επισης εκει π εισαι μια χαρα να ερχεται μια ζαλαδα σαν να σε σπρωχνει καποιος ετσι στιγμιαια να γυρναμε ολα για ενα δυο δευτερολεπτΑ κ μετα πανικουλης

----------


## Tasos7

Αυτο με το φτερούγισμα Ναι
σαν να χάνεται ενας χτυπος και πολλές φορές και 2-3 διαδοχικα.. όσο για τη ζαλαδα δεν μου έχει τύχει
Το έχεις ψάξει;

----------


## elpida33

Δν ειναι ακριβως ζαλαδα ειναι σαν ασταθεια του δευτερολεπτου να ειναι αυχενικο;με παιδευει κ αυτο

----------


## Tasos7

> Δν ειναι ακριβως ζαλαδα ειναι σαν ασταθεια του δευτερολεπτου να ειναι αυχενικο;με παιδευει κ αυτο


Υπαρχει κ αυτή η περίπτωση. Αλλά το αυχενικο δε προκαλεί φτερουγισμα

----------


## Tasos39

> Δν ειναι ακριβως ζαλαδα ειναι σαν ασταθεια του δευτερολεπτου να ειναι αυχενικο;με παιδευει κ αυτο


Γεια σου ελπιδα. Το έχω πολλα χρονια αυτο. Το παθαινω συνήθως όταν πεφτω για υπνο. Προσφατα ανακαλυψα ότι έχω πρόβλημα με τον αυχένα μου. Αυτο το δθνατό φτερούγισμα το παθαίνεις ενώ παίρνεις το interal? Συνήθως είναι πιο ηπιας μορφής τα φτερουγίσματα όταν παίρνεις ηρεμιστικό

----------


## elpida33

Δε τα παθαινω κ τα δυο μαζι ευτυχως αλλα ο αυχενας μ μονιμως ποναει κακη σταση κακο μαξιλαρι κακη μοιρα οκως θες πες το,,,σταματησα τα χαπια κ ευτυχως επανξλθε προς το παρων η κατασταση σε ηρεμια οπως μ ειπε κ ο καρδιολογος να μν μας ανησυχουν παιδια οι εκτατες ολοι εχουν εμεις τις νιωθουμε αν ειναι πολλες ενα χαπακι για ωρα αναγκης κ ολα ηρεμα

----------


## Tasos39

> Δε τα παθαινω κ τα δυο μαζι ευτυχως αλλα ο αυχενας μ μονιμως ποναει κακη σταση κακο μαξιλαρι κακη μοιρα οκως θες πες το,,,σταματησα τα χαπια κ ευτυχως επανξλθε προς το παρων η κατασταση σε ηρεμια οπως μ ειπε κ ο καρδιολογος να μν μας ανησυχουν παιδια οι εκτατες ολοι εχουν εμεις τις νιωθουμε αν ειναι πολλες ενα χαπακι για ωρα αναγκης κ ολα ηρεμα


Εμένα ο ωτορινολαρυγγολόγος μου εγραψε να κάνω τις ασκησεις hamid(ψάξε τις στο google). Tις έκανα για 4 βδομαδες και μου περασαν οι ζαλαδες. Πηγαινε σε ενα ωλυρα γιατρο να σε κοιταξει. Οσο για τις εκτακτες τις παντρευτηκαμε και δυσκολα θα παρουμε διαζυγιο :P

----------


## elpida33

Διαζυγιο ποτε αλλα εγω το εχω εμπεδωσει κ λεω οκ προχωραμε μαζι πηγα κ σε ωρυλλα τπτ ολα καλα οποτε,,,

----------


## Nikolas73

@ δεν γίνεται να έχεις παθολογικό θέμα καρδιάς με συμπτώματα και να μην το "πιάνουν" οι εξετάσεις. Και μια απλή ακρόαση θα έδειχνε ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά. Ξέχνα ότι έχεις καρδιολογικό θέμα. Ο πατέρας μου είχε καρδιακή ανεπάρκεια "light" και το έπιανε μέχρι και ένας παθολόγος με την ακρόαση χωρίς εξετάσεις. Επιμένω για το μυϊκό. Μπορεί βέβαια να είναι και ψυχοσωματικό. Εμένα τώρα με άφησαν οι ταχυπαλμιες και ζαλάδες και έκτακτες και αδυναμία και με έπιασαν καούρες, παλινδρόμηση που με ξυπνούν ακόμα και μέσα στη νύχτα. Απλά ο εκνευρισμός και η ανησυχία που νιώθω άλλαξαν ενδιαφέροντα οπότε άλλαξαν και τα συμπτώματα. Μυστήρια πράγματα τα ψυχοσωματικά.

----------


## elpida33

Ειναι καθαρα ψυχολογικο κ το στομαχι το εχω κ εγω κ καουρες κ να ξερεις κ αυτο δημιουργει φτερουγισματα κ εγω σε μια τετοια φαση ειμαι λιγο οι εκτατες Αλλα τις προσπερνΑω λεω ας ειναι,,,

----------


## elpida33

Οταν σε πιανουν καουρες παρε μια βαθια ανασα απο τη μυτη κρατησε τη για λιγο κ εξεπνευσε παλι απο μυτη αργα κανε το για λιγο κ θα σε χαλαρωσει θα δεις

----------


## Tasos7

> @ δεν γίνεται να έχεις παθολογικό θέμα καρδιάς με συμπτώματα και να μην το "πιάνουν" οι εξετάσεις. Και μια απλή ακρόαση θα έδειχνε ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά. Ξέχνα ότι έχεις καρδιολογικό θέμα. Ο πατέρας μου είχε καρδιακή ανεπάρκεια "light" και το έπιανε μέχρι και ένας παθολόγος με την ακρόαση χωρίς εξετάσεις. Επιμένω για το μυϊκό. Μπορεί βέβαια να είναι και ψυχοσωματικό. Εμένα τώρα με άφησαν οι ταχυπαλμιες και ζαλάδες και έκτακτες και αδυναμία και με έπιασαν καούρες, παλινδρόμηση που με ξυπνούν ακόμα και μέσα στη νύχτα. Απλά ο εκνευρισμός και η ανησυχία που νιώθω άλλαξαν ενδιαφέροντα οπότε άλλαξαν και τα συμπτώματα. Μυστήρια πράγματα τα ψυχοσωματικά.


Aυτο προσπαθώ να κάνω να το βγάλω από το μυαλό μου αλλα δε μπορώ.. και το πιο ασχημο ειναι οτι με εχει επηρεασει παρα πολυ και στην καθημερινοτητα μου λογο του φόβου που εχω οτι εχω προβλημα με την καρδιά. Έχασα τη δουλειά μου , εχω κλειστεί στο σπίτι, εχω σταματήσει να κάνω πράγματα με φίλους και γενικά με έχει πάρει πολύ απο κατω.. δεν ξερω αν το έχει περάσει Κάπιος αλλος αυτο.
Εσύ ταχυπαλμίες, ζαλάδες και εκτακτες γιατι εχεις;

----------


## elpida33

Ολοι μας τα εχουμε αυτα γτ το νευρικο μας συστημα ειναι πιο ευαισθητο απλα,,πιστεψε με ολοι περασαμε δυσκολα ολοι κλειστηκαμε οταν το παθαμε ολοι φοβηθηκαμε αλλα δν βγαινει ετσι εκανες τις εξετασεις σ ειναι καθαρες τελος πρεπει ν βρεις ενα τροπο να ζησεις με ολα αυτα
Αυτο κανουμε

----------


## Tasos7

> Ολοι μας τα εχουμε αυτα γτ το νευρικο μας συστημα ειναι πιο ευαισθητο απλα,,πιστεψε με ολοι περασαμε δυσκολα ολοι κλειστηκαμε οταν το παθαμε ολοι φοβηθηκαμε αλλα δν βγαινει ετσι εκανες τις εξετασεις σ ειναι καθαρες τελος πρεπει ν βρεις ενα τροπο να ζησεις με ολα αυτα
> Αυτο κανουμε


Έχεις δίκιο αλλα ειναι το πιο δυσκολο κομμάτι να μάθεις να ζεις με αυτα γιατι οταν ερχονται φοβασαι οτι θα πάθεις κατι

----------


## Tasos39

> Aυτο προσπαθώ να κάνω να το βγάλω από το μυαλό μου αλλα δε μπορώ.. και το πιο ασχημο ειναι οτι με εχει επηρεασει παρα πολυ και στην καθημερινοτητα μου λογο του φόβου που εχω οτι εχω προβλημα με την καρδιά. Έχασα τη δουλειά μου , εχω κλειστεί στο σπίτι, εχω σταματήσει να κάνω πράγματα με φίλους και γενικά με έχει πάρει πολύ απο κατω.. δεν ξερω αν το έχει περάσει Κάπιος αλλος αυτο.
> Εσύ ταχυπαλμίες, ζαλάδες και εκτακτες γιατι εχεις;


Eίχα χάσει και εγώ τη δουλειά μου για τον ίδιο λόγο με έσενα και έχει επηρεάσει κατά πολυ τις δραστηριότητες μου.

----------


## Tasos7

> Eίχα χάσει και εγώ τη δουλειά μου για τον ίδιο λόγο με έσενα και έχει επηρεάσει κατά πολυ τις δραστηριότητες μου.


Καλησπερα.
Τι ακριβώς είχες παθει;

----------


## Tasos39

> Καλησπερα.
> Τι ακριβώς είχες παθει;


Καλημέρα.

Είχα και εγώ φτερουγίσματα και μου έγραψε ο γιατρός ενα χάπι παρόμοιο του Interal και μου έριχνε την πίεση και ένιωθα ναυτία και τάσεις λιποθυμίας. Τότε σταμάτησα το χάπι. Μου έκανε καλό στα φτερουγίσματα. Δεν τα ένιωθα αλλά δυστυχώς μου έριχνε την πίεση.

----------


## antaveri

Μια απο τα ιδια... 12000 σε χολτερ.. το εβαλα σε ενα 4ημερο με κρισεις πανικου στο φουλ και χαμηλο μαγνησιο. Επισης εμενα 2πηρεαζει και η περιοδος... πανω απο ολα ομως 2ιναι το αγχος. Μεχρι να το εμπεδωσουμε

----------


## Tasos39

> Μια απο τα ιδια... 12000 σε χολτερ.. το εβαλα σε ενα 4ημερο με κρισεις πανικου στο φουλ και χαμηλο μαγνησιο. Επισης εμενα 2πηρεαζει και η περιοδος... πανω απο ολα ομως 2ιναι το αγχος. Μεχρι να το εμπεδωσουμε


Υπομονη. Εσυ τα νιωθεις ολα αυτα τα φτερουγισματα;

----------


## Tasos7

> Μια απο τα ιδια... 12000 σε χολτερ.. το εβαλα σε ενα 4ημερο με κρισεις πανικου στο φουλ και χαμηλο μαγνησιο. Επισης εμενα 2πηρεαζει και η περιοδος... πανω απο ολα ομως 2ιναι το αγχος. Μεχρι να το εμπεδωσουμε


Ακριβως αυτο. Εχεις άλλα συμπτώματα ;

----------


## antaveri

> καλημερα..δεν ξερω αν με θυμαστε εχω ξαναγραψει..τελικα το τελευταιο χολντερ πριν απο 15 μερες κατεγραψε 16500 αρρυθμιες...σουπερ τι να πω..οποτε αρχισα το lopressor λογω εγκυμοσυνης ειναι ελαφρυ..αλλα ενταξει δεν βλεπω να με καλυπτει και απολυτα.τι να πω εχω αρχισει να φοβαμαι..τι θα παθω βρε παιδια με τοσες πολλες??μου ειπε και μενα για επεμβαση με καφτιριασμο αλλα δεν θελω φοβαμαι..εχετε ξανακουσει τοσες πολλες????



Κι εγω 15000 σε μςρες πανικου..απο τον απριλη μεχρι σημερα εχω κανει 3 υπερηχους. Αυτο μου κρατησε 2-3 μερες και σιγα σιγα ηρεμουσα. Εχω παρατηρησει οτο επηρεαζομαι πολυ απο το αγχος καο τις σκεψεις μου και απο την περιοδο. Επισης επειδη εχω παμινδρομηση εαν φαω γρηγορα ή πολυ κανω εκτακτες.

----------


## antaveri

> καλημερα..δεν ξερω αν με θυμαστε εχω ξαναγραψει..τελικα το τελευταιο χολντερ πριν απο 15 μερες κατεγραψε 16500 αρρυθμιες...σουπερ τι να πω..οποτε αρχισα το lopressor λογω εγκυμοσυνης ειναι ελαφρυ..αλλα ενταξει δεν βλεπω να με καλυπτει και απολυτα.τι να πω εχω αρχισει να φοβαμαι..τι θα παθω βρε παιδια με τοσες πολλες??μου ειπε και μενα για επεμβαση με καφτιριασμο αλλα δεν θελω φοβαμαι..εχετε ξανακουσει τοσες πολλες????



Κι εγω 12000 σε μςρες πανικου..απο τον απριλη μεχρι σημερα εχω κανει 3 υπερηχους. Αυτο μου κρατησε 2-3 μερες και σιγα σιγα ηρεμουσα. Εχω παρατηρησει οτο επηρεαζομαι πολυ απο το αγχος καο τις σκεψεις μου και απο την περιοδο. Επισης επειδη εχω παμινδρομηση εαν φαω γρηγορα ή πολυ κανω εκτακτες.

----------


## antaveri

> Υπομονη. Εσυ τα νιωθεις ολα αυτα τα 22φτερουγισματα;


Καταλαθος απο κατω εγραψα 15000. 12000 ειχα. Φτερουγισματα εχω αλλα οχι παρα πολλα. Εκτακτες ειχα πολλες

----------


## notis

Mελετες εχουν δειξει οτι οταν η εκτακτες ειναι πανω απο 10000 το 24ωρο για μεγαλο χρωνικο διαστημα πας με μαθηματικη ακριβεια για ανεπαρκεια.Oποτε σε αυτη την περιπτωση πας επειγοντως για Ablation.Ψαξτο!

----------


## elpida33

Καλημερα ενω εγω εχω μαθει να χω με ολα τα ομορφα συμπτωματα να κανω μια ερωτηση θελω συμβαινει σε κανεναν αλλον εκει π εισαι χαλαρος κ μια χαρα να σηκωνεσαι απλα κ να φτανουν οι παλμοι 110;;κ μολις κατσεις παλι επανερχονται

----------


## Tasos39

> Καλημερα ενω εγω εχω μαθει να χω με ολα τα ομορφα συμπτωματα να κανω μια ερωτηση θελω συμβαινει σε κανεναν αλλον εκει π εισαι χαλαρος κ μια χαρα να σηκωνεσαι απλα κ να φτανουν οι παλμοι 110;;κ μολις κατσεις παλι επανερχονται


To εχω πάθει εγώ. Είναι φυσιολογικο. Όταν καθεσαι και δεν κινήσε είναι φυσικο οι παλμοι να ειναι χαμηλοί. Όταν σηκωθεις απότομα και περπατησεις ψηλώνουν οι παλμοί κ μετά πεφτουν παλι.

----------


## elpida33

ευχαριστω για την απαντηση,,περπαταω οσο μπορω αλλα αποτελεσμα δε βλεπω..δουλειες κανω στο σπιτι ανεβαινουν με τη μια ορθια καθομαι ατη δουλεια εκει οι παλμοι ανεβασμενοι

----------


## Tasos39

εμενα σήμερα με τρελαναν τα φτερουγισματα και έχω πιει και την φαρμακευτικη αγωγή μου. Πίνεις καθόλου καφέδες?

----------


## elpida33

πινω εναν την μερα η ελληνικο κανονικο η αν πιω αλλον ντεκαφ μονο..εμενα με ειχαν ταραξει την προηγουμενη βδομαδα τα φτεροθγισμτα μεα ηρεμησαν αλλα δυο μερες τωρα εχω λιγο παλμους που κ που,;το πρωι κ εκανα κατι διυλειες ενιωσα ενα φτερουγισμα εξαιρετικο απο τα δυνατα..σκεψου οτι εινΙ μια εξαρση κ μερα ειναι θα περασει,,τι χαπι παιρνεις;

----------


## Tasos39

> πινω εναν την μερα η ελληνικο κανονικο η αν πιω αλλον ντεκαφ μονο..εμενα με ειχαν ταραξει την προηγουμενη βδομαδα τα φτεροθγισμτα μεα ηρεμησαν αλλα δυο μερες τωρα εχω λιγο παλμους που κ που,;το πρωι κ εκανα κατι διυλειες ενιωσα ενα φτερουγισμα εξαιρετικο απο τα δυνατα..σκεψου οτι εινΙ μια εξαρση κ μερα ειναι θα περασει,,τι χαπι παιρνεις;


Κόψε εντελώς τον καφε τον κανονικο. Εγω επινα καφε φιλτρου και ανεβαζα παλμους και έκοψα εντελώς την καφεινη. Δεν παίρνεις καθόλου φαρμακευτική αγωγή?

----------


## elpida33

Ο φιλτρου ειναι ο πιο δυνατος οντως οταν εχω δυσκολες μερες δεν πημω καθολου καφε εκοψα κ τξ τσιγαρο ολα κομμενα...επαιρνα τα concor αλλα μολις ηρεμησα τα σταματησα τα εχω για ωρα αναγκης

----------


## Tasos39

> Ο φιλτρου ειναι ο πιο δυνατος οντως οταν εχω δυσκολες μερες δεν πημω καθολου καφε εκοψα κ τξ τσιγαρο ολα κομμενα...επαιρνα τα concor αλλα μολις ηρεμησα τα σταματησα τα εχω για ωρα αναγκης


Kοιταξε το αυτο με τους παλμούς. Αν είναι συνεχως ανεβασμενοι σημαίνει εχεις πολύ αδρελανίνη στο αίμα σου λόγω του αγχους. Μπορείς να πιεις ενα χάπι για λίγο καιρό μέχρι να ηρεμήσεις. Φυσικά θα στο πει ο γιατρος αυτο.

----------


## elpida33

Αυτο εκανα κ επανηλθα προς το παρων οι παλμοι μ ειναι πλεον κανονικοι απλα αμα σηκωθω αποτομα καμια φορα ανεβαινουν

----------


## Tasos39

> Αυτο εκανα κ επανηλθα προς το παρων οι παλμοι μ ειναι πλεον κανονικοι απλα αμα σηκωθω αποτομα καμια φορα ανεβαινουν


Μην ανησυχείς. Φυσιολογικο είναι. 'Οταν κάθεσαι και σηκωθεις απότομα να περπατήσεις το παθαίνεις. Το ίδιο όταν ξαπλώνεις και σηκωθείς απότομα. Ειδικοί λένε όταν ξαπλώνεις και θελεις να σηκωθείς πρώτα κάθεσαι στο κρεβάτι για λίγο και μετά σηκωνεσαι

----------


## Nikolas73

Όντως ο καφές φίλτρου είναι μπόμπα κανονική! Εδώ και χρόνια πίνω και δύο και τρεις νεσκαφέ τη μέρα και είμαι μια χαρά. Τις προάλλες αγόρασα καφέ φίλτρου με άρωμα καραμέλα που το λατρεύω, ειχα να το πιω χρόνια και μετά από 3 γουλιές, ένιωσα ένα ΜΠΑΜ στην καρδιά μου, μια έκτακτη ΝΑ με το συγχώριο. 
Είναι φυσιολογικό να τρομάζουμε με τις έκτακτες αν και δεν είναι επικίνδυνες εφόσον δεν υπάρχει παθολογικό θέμα. Αλλά τρομάζουν. Μέχρι και το total eclipse of the heart της Bonnie Tyler αποφέυγω να ακούσω επειδή έχει να κάνει με καρδιά!

----------


## elpida33

Νικολα γελασαε το τραγουδι που το θυμηθηκες,,,λοιπον ο φιλτρου ειναι ο πιο βαρυς καφες κ ο μονος αληθινα ντεκαφ ειναι ο νες οντως

----------


## Tasos39

> Νικολα γελασαε το τραγουδι που το θυμηθηκες,,,λοιπον ο φιλτρου ειναι ο πιο βαρυς καφες κ ο μονος αληθινα ντεκαφ ειναι ο νες οντως


Δηλαδή παιζει οι ντεκαφεινε να μην ειναι εντελώς ντεκαφ και να έχουν λίγη καφεινη?????????

----------


## elpida33

Ειναι defacto αυτο οι ντεκαφ εχουν ενα μικρο ποσοστο καφεινης καπου 5τοις εκατο αλλα εχουν μονο ξ νες ειναι ολος ντεκαφ,,δε το ηξερες;

----------


## Tasos39

> Ειναι defacto αυτο οι ντεκαφ εχουν ενα μικρο ποσοστο καφεινης καπου 5τοις εκατο αλλα εχουν μονο ξ νες ειναι ολος ντεκαφ,,δε το ηξερες;


(εχουν μονο ξ νες ειναι ολος ντεκαφ)

Δεν γραφτηκε όλη η λέξη. την ξαναγραφεις please

----------


## elpida33

Μονο ο νεσκαφε ειναι ολος πραγματικα ντεκαφεινε ολοι οι αλλοι εχουν ενα μικρο ποσοστο μεν αλλα εχουν καφεινη..επισης να αποφευγεις απο εξω καφε ντεκαφ γτ δν εχουν πολυ καταναλωση κ μενουν στα κουτια πολυ καιρο

----------


## Tasos39

Nα σου πω την αληθεια 2 καφεδες πίνω την βδομαδα και αυτους ντεκαφ. Αυτο με τα γευματα την νυχτα ειδικα που τρωω με τα απο καμια ωρα τσουπ με πιανουν.

----------


## elpida33

Εγω εχω καταλαβει οτι αν ειναι να με πιασει θα με πιασει μπορει να πιω φιλτρου το απογευμα κ να μν παθω τπτ μπορει να πιω κ να με ταραξει αναλογα τις μερες κ πως ειναι ο οργανισμος

----------


## Tasos39

> Εγω εχω καταλαβει οτι αν ειναι να με πιασει θα με πιασει μπορει να πιω φιλτρου το απογευμα κ να μν παθω τπτ μπορει να πιω κ να με ταραξει αναλογα τις μερες κ πως ειναι ο οργανισμος


συμφωνω. Και ακόμα παρατήρησα ότι αν αναστατωθείς απο κάτι αυτο θα σου βγει σε φτερουγισματα τις επόμενες μέρες και θα χρειαστει καποιος χρόνος μεχρι να επανελθεις σε καποιο κανονικο ρυθμο ας πουμε

----------


## Nikolas73

> αν αναστατωθείς απο κάτι αυτο θα σου βγει σε φτερουγισματα τις επόμενες μέρες


και τις επόμενες ώρες μην σου πω. Εγώ το πρωι μια κουβέντα που άκουσα ήταν αρκετή να μου φέρει φτερουγίσματα το μεσημέρι!

----------


## Tasos39

> και τις επόμενες ώρες μην σου πω. Εγώ το πρωι μια κουβέντα που άκουσα ήταν αρκετή να μου φέρει φτερουγίσματα το μεσημέρι!


χαιρεσαι για κατι σε πιανουν λυπασαι για κατι παλι σε πιανουν. βασικα σε πιανουν ότι διάθεση και να χεις. Εγώ νευρίασα με κάτι πριν 2, 3 μερες και τσουπ τα χω εδω και 2 μερες.

----------


## Nikolas73

> χαιρεσαι για κατι σε πιανουν λυπασαι για κατι παλι σε πιανουν. βασικα σε πιανουν ότι διάθεση και να χεις. Εγώ νευρίασα με κάτι πριν 2, 3 μερες και τσουπ τα χω εδω και 2 μερες.


εμένα μέχρι στιγμής δεν μου έχει συμβεί ακόμα λόγω χαράς. Ο καθένας μας έχει το δικό του ιστορικό, στην περίπτωσή μου το τελευταίο καιρό πιστεύω οτι είναι το σπίτι και τα άτομα που με περιβάλλουν, μια τοξική κατάσταση. Ετοιμάζομαι να μείνω μόνος μου, ήδη όποτε πάω στο άλλο σπίτι και είμαι μόνος, ως δια μαγείας μου περνάνε όλα. Έχω κουραατεί με κάποια θέματα και δεν μπορώ πλέον να εξυπηρετώ, να καλύπτω άλλα άτομα που με εκμεταλλεύονται για να μην αναλάβουν κάποιες ευθύνες που τους αναλογούν. Δεν μπορώ να πώ λεπτομέρειες δημόσια, απλά έχω κουραστεί.....

----------


## Tasos39

> εμένα μέχρι στιγμής δεν μου έχει συμβεί ακόμα λόγω χαράς. Ο καθένας μας έχει το δικό του ιστορικό, στην περίπτωσή μου το τελευταίο καιρό πιστεύω οτι είναι το σπίτι και τα άτομα που με περιβάλλουν, μια τοξική κατάσταση. Ετοιμάζομαι να μείνω μόνος μου, ήδη όποτε πάω στο άλλο σπίτι και είμαι μόνος, ως δια μαγείας μου περνάνε όλα. Έχω κουραατεί με κάποια θέματα και δεν μπορώ πλέον να εξυπηρετώ, να καλύπτω άλλα άτομα που με εκμεταλλεύονται για να μην αναλάβουν κάποιες ευθύνες που τους αναλογούν. Δεν μπορώ να πώ λεπτομέρειες δημόσια, απλά έχω κουραστεί.....


Συμφωνώ. Το περιβάλλον που βρίσκεσαι επηρεάζει πολύ την σωματική και ψυχική σου υγεία. Αν όταν μένεις μόνος σου είσαι καλά τότε κάντο.Εγω δεν τα πάω καλά με την μοναξιά οπότε προτιμώ να ειμαι με άτομα γύρω μου.

----------


## elpida33

Απλα συμβαινουν απλα μεσα σε μια ωρα επαθα εξι καλα φτερουγισματα κ μετα ηρθε πανικουλης μ ειμαι κ στη δουλεια

----------


## Tasos39

> Απλα συμβαινουν απλα μεσα σε μια ωρα επαθα εξι καλα φτερουγισματα κ μετα ηρθε πανικουλης μ ειμαι κ στη δουλεια


και εγω δουλεια είμαι. κανενα 25αρι το κτυπησαμε σημερα. Απο το πρωι ακουω γιοκα μουσική μπας και χαλαρωσω λιγο

----------


## Nikolas73

> και εγω δουλεια είμαι. κανενα 25αρι το κτυπησαμε σημερα. Απο το πρωι ακουω γιοκα μουσική μπας και χαλαρωσω λιγο


μην τα μετράς, δεν έχει νόημα, εκείνη τη στιγμή βήξε λίγο και πιες δύο τρεις γουλιές νερό. Σε μένα πιάνει

----------


## elpida33

Ομορφα περναμε ηταν κ σενα καλες;γτ εμενα μ εκοψαν λιγο την ανασα τι τον ηθελα τον καφε σημερα,,

----------


## elpida33

Αυτο ακριβως κανω λιγο νερο πονω κ ξεροβηχω

----------


## Tasos39

> Ομορφα περναμε ηταν κ σενα καλες;γτ εμενα μ εκοψαν λιγο την ανασα τι τον ηθελα τον καφε σημερα,,


αδυνατες θα ελεγα οχι εντονες. Καφε πίνω Λαττε καραμελ ντεκαφ παντα, οποτε δεν βομβαρδιζομαι απο φτερουγισματα. Πιες ντεκαφ επομενη φορα. Για μας ειναι δηλητηριο η καφεινη

----------


## elpida33

Νικολα εγω την τρελη την εξαρση την επαθα επισης απο ενα περιστατικο το καλοκαιρι κ ενω ειχα ταχυπαλμιες εκτατες δν ειχα πολλες κ μετα με πεθΝαν,,εκανα ενα ξεσκαρταρισμα κ ειπα τελος ΚΑΝΕ ΤΟ ΕΠΙΒΑΛΛΕΤΑΙ

----------


## Tasos39

> μην τα μετράς, δεν έχει νόημα, εκείνη τη στιγμή βήξε λίγο και πιες δύο τρεις γουλιές νερό. Σε μένα πιάνει


Θυμαμαι που μου ειπε ο γιατρος οτι προκαλουν βηχα τα φτερουγισματα

----------


## elpida33

Kalimera taso elpizw simwra na eisai k esi kalitera

----------


## Tasos39

> Kalimera taso elpizw simwra na eisai k esi kalitera


Καλημέρα Ελπίδα. Είχα ενα 6απλο φτερουγισμα πριν απο λιγο αλλα μπορω να πω ότι ειμαι λίγο καλύτερα. Εσύ πως είσαι?

----------


## elpida33

Μετα το χθεσινο μεσημερι καλυτερα αλλα σε καταλαβαινω οταν ειναι μαζεμενες ειναι χειροτερο

----------


## Tasos39

> Μετα το χθεσινο μεσημερι καλυτερα αλλα σε καταλαβαινω οταν ειναι μαζεμενες ειναι χειροτερο


υπομονή. Τι να κανουμε....Αντι για καφεδάκι να πίνεις κανένα τσάι δυοσμου καθε μερα το πρωί, σε χαλαρώνει. Αλλα σε ορισμένους άκουσα τους ρίχνει την πίεση.

----------


## elpida33

Α ρωτησω κ κατο απο παλμους πως πας;

----------


## Tasos39

> Α ρωτησω κ κατο απο παλμους πως πας;


Ήταν ανεβασμένοι και μου εγραψε ο γιατρος συνταγη και τώρα ειναι οκ. Επανήλθαν στο φυσιολογικο. Ανεβαίνουν εξαιτιας της αδρελανίνης.

----------


## elpida33

Sorry κιολασ π κανω τοσεσ ερωτησεισ....παιρνεισ συνεχεια αγωγη?εγω με την αγωγη εφτανα κ 55 τωρα το πολυ να εχω 80 σε ηρεμια

----------


## Tasos39

Παίρνω εδώ και ένα 6μηνο περίπου κ θα μιλήσω με το γιατρο ως πότε θα παίρνω ακόμα. Εμενα είναι γύρω στους 80 .

----------


## elpida33

Μακαρι να σταματησουν ολα αυτα οτι κσλυτερο ευχομαι...

----------


## Tasos39

> Μακαρι να σταματησουν ολα αυτα οτι κσλυτερο ευχομαι...


ευχαριστώ να σαι καλά. και σε εσενα το ίδιο ευχομαι.

----------


## Tasos39

> Μακαρι να σταματησουν ολα αυτα οτι κσλυτερο ευχομαι...


Eλπιδα πόσο καιρο εχει που νιωθεις τα φτερουγισματα?

----------


## elpida33

παντα τα ειχα αλλα δν εδινα σημασια προν δυο χρονια τευοια εποχη π επιασαν παγβνιες με ταραξαν αλλα κ παλι κρατησαν δυο μηνες κ περασαν τωρα εχω απο το καλοκαιρι καθε μερα αλλες μερες πολυυυυ αλλες λιγοτεροοο

----------


## Tasos39

> παντα τα ειχα αλλα δν εδινα σημασια προν δυο χρονια τευοια εποχη π επιασαν παγβνιες με ταραξαν αλλα κ παλι κρατησαν δυο μηνες κ περασαν τωρα εχω απο το καλοκαιρι καθε μερα αλλες μερες πολυυυυ αλλες λιγοτεροοο


 Σε καταλαβαινω. Εγω τα χω καμια 10ετια. Περασα κ μια περιοδο 7 μηνων που δεν τα ειχα καθολου. Ηταν τελεια. Μετα με θυμηθηκαν. Τι να κανουμε.......υπομονη

----------


## elpida33

Το αλλο να κανουμε μα τωρα τελειωσα τη δοθλεια κ με το π εκατσα για καφε τσουπ νατα

----------


## elpida33

Ξερω οτι δεν παθαινουμε κατι απο αυτο το εχω εμπεδωσει αλλα σκεφτομΑι καμια φορα μυς ειναι κ αυτος αν κουραστει απο ολα αυτα;;

----------


## Tasos39

> Το αλλο να κανουμε μα τωρα τελειωσα τη δοθλεια κ με το π εκατσα για καφε τσουπ νατα


Πιες decaf μην σε τρελανουν τα τσουπ

----------


## Tasos39

> Ξερω οτι δεν παθαινουμε κατι απο αυτο το εχω εμπεδωσει αλλα σκεφτομΑι καμια φορα μυς ειναι κ αυτος αν κουραστει απο ολα αυτα;;


Μην τα σκεφτεσαι. Ολα καλα θα πανε.

----------


## elpida33

Δε τα σκεφτομαι προσπαθω δλδ οταν περπαταω εντονα συνηθως μετα με ταραΖουν οταν χαλαρωσω αλλα μετα επανερχομαι,,,,

----------


## elpida33

Αλλα μαθαμε μωρε με αυτα τι να κανουμε
ετσι ηθελα να ηξερα ολοι αυτοι π γραφαν παλια στο φορουμ τωρα τι κανουν

----------


## Tasos39

> Αλλα μαθαμε μωρε με αυτα τι να κανουμε
> ετσι ηθελα να ηξερα ολοι αυτοι π γραφαν παλια στο φορουμ τωρα τι κανουν


Καλημέρα. Μάλλον θα έχασαν τους κωδικούς προσβασης και δεν μπορουν να μπουν με το παλιο τους ονομα. Εχουν περασει και χρονια.

----------


## elpida33

Καλημεραα ειπα κ εγω θα εγινε κανενας καλα,,,

----------


## Tasos39

> Καλημεραα ειπα κ εγω θα εγινε κανενας καλα,,,


Να σε ρωτησω κατι... όταν κοιμασαι τα νιωθεις? Εγω όταν κοιμαμαι ολα είναι ομαλα. μονο που σε περιπτωση που πιω λιγο ποτο η αργησω να φαω με ενοχλανε στον υπνο

----------


## elpida33

Να ειμαι ξαπλωμενη κ χαλαρη ναι με ξυπνανε στον υπνο οχι αν κ εχω ακουσει περιπτωσεις π τους ξυπνανε αλλα μπορει το δευτερολεπτο π θα ξυπνησω να εχω παλμους κ να με ποασει κ κανενα φτερουγισμΑ κ μετα ηρεμω αλλα δχεδον παντα ξυπναω με παλμους

----------


## Tasos39

> Να ειμαι ξαπλωμενη κ χαλαρη ναι με ξυπνανε στον υπνο οχι αν κ εχω ακουσει περιπτωσεις π τους ξυπνανε αλλα μπορει το δευτερολεπτο π θα ξυπνησω να εχω παλμους κ να με ποασει κ κανενα φτερουγισμΑ κ μετα ηρεμω αλλα δχεδον παντα ξυπναω με παλμους


Το έχω και εγω αυτο με τους παλμους. Ειδικα όταν αργησω να φάω και πιω και κανενα ποτο όλη νυχτα έχω ταχυπαλμιες και φτερουγισματα. Αλλα όταν φαω γρηγορα και δεν πιω ποτο την νυχτα έχω ήσυχο υπνο. Επίσης όταν αργεις να φας και πας για υπνο βλεπεις εφιαλτες. Ο γιατρος μου ειπε να αποφευγω να τρωω αργα

----------


## elpida33

Ωχ αυτο δν το ηξερα πντως αν φαω εχω ανησυχα ονειρα,,να τωρα παραδειγμα εφαγα λιγο στη δοθλεια νατες οι εκτατες περπαταω εντονα τις εχω χαλαρωνω μετα τονπερπατημα τις εχω τρωω τις εχω δε σταματανε

----------


## elpida33

Δε ξερω τι ειναι πιο ενοχλητικο η ταχυπαλμια η οι εκτατες μα τωρα π εφαγα κ ειμΙ κ ορθι εχω γυρω στους 120 παλμους αλλα δε τους νιωθω

----------


## Tasos39

> Ωχ αυτο δν το ηξερα πντως αν φαω εχω ανησυχα ονειρα,,να τωρα παραδειγμα εφαγα λιγο στη δοθλεια νατες οι εκτατες περπαταω εντονα τις εχω χαλαρωνω μετα τονπερπατημα τις εχω τρωω τις εχω δε σταματανε


Το μεσημέρι να τρως ελαφρια και να μην πινεις πολυ νερο για να μην φουσκώνεις το στομαχι γιατι τιοτε θα σε πιασουν οι εκακτες. Την νυχτα να τρως 6.30 με 7 για να εχεις ησυχο υπνο. Κοιτα για να δεις κάποια βελτίωση πρέπει να πάρεις καποια φαρμακευτική αγωγη απο το γιατρο για λιγο καιρο. Τουλαχιστον να μην τα νιωθείς πολύ έντονα.

----------


## Tasos39

> Δε ξερω τι ειναι πιο ενοχλητικο η ταχυπαλμια η οι εκτατες μα τωρα π εφαγα κ ειμΙ κ ορθι εχω γυρω στους 120 παλμους αλλα δε τους νιωθω


Και τα δυο βασικα είναι. Μετά το φαι παντα αυξανονται οι παλμοι. μου το πε ο γιατρος

----------


## elpida33

Μα φανταστεις κατι κριτσινια εφαγα αλλα ειναι αυτο με τημ ορθοστασια μ το εξηγησε ο γιατρος ετσι ειναι η καρδια μ απλα επαιρνα για δυπ μηνες τπ κονκορ ειδα αλλαγη τεραστια αλλα οπως μ ειπε ο γιατρος οσα χρονια κ να τα παιρνω οταν τα σταματαω θα το εχω παλι δν ειναη ανησυχητικο απλα ετσι ειμαι αν κατσω πεφτουν στους 70 κατι,,παιρνω κ αγωγη για το θυροειδη τον τελευταιο μημα κ περιμενω αποτελεσματα

----------


## Tasos39

> Μα φανταστεις κατι κριτσινια εφαγα αλλα ειναι αυτο με τημ ορθοστασια μ το εξηγησε ο γιατρος ετσι ειναι η καρδια μ απλα επαιρνα για δυπ μηνες τπ κονκορ ειδα αλλαγη τεραστια αλλα οπως μ ειπε ο γιατρος οσα χρονια κ να τα παιρνω οταν τα σταματαω θα το εχω παλι δν ειναη ανησυχητικο απλα ετσι ειμαι αν κατσω πεφτουν στους 70 κατι,,παιρνω κ αγωγη για το θυροειδη τον τελευταιο μημα κ περιμενω αποτελεσματα


Mπορει να φταίει και ο θυροειδη για του παλμους. Δοκιμασε με το φαγητο τη νυχτα να δουμε αν εχεις ησυχο υπνο.Είναι καθιστική η δουλειά σου ή στεκεσαι πολυ ώρα όρθια?

----------


## elpida33

Πωλητρια ειμαι αρα.....

----------


## Tasos39

> Πωλητρια ειμαι αρα.....


Όλη μέρα όρθια με άλλα λόγια. Έγω το αντίθετο. Δουλεύω σε γραφειο αρα ολη μερα καθιστος.

----------


## elpida33

Μα πω απο τη μια σε ζηλευω,,,

----------


## Tasos39

> Μα πω απο τη μια σε ζηλευω,,,


μπα μη ζηλευεις. Δεν χανεις κ τιποτα. Τουλαχιστο εκει βλεπεις και κοσμο. εδω περα ειναι κατι σαν φυλακη :P

----------


## elpida33

Απο κοσμο αλλο τπτ ειναι κ τουριστικο μαγαζι αστα να πανε

----------


## Tasos39

> Απο κοσμο αλλο τπτ ειναι κ τουριστικο μαγαζι αστα να πανε


Ωχ καταλαβα. Πανικος. Όταν βρισκομαι σε χωρο με πολυ φασαρια και πολυκοσμια τσουπ με πιανουν. Δεν την μπορω τη φασαρια. Σε πιανουν εσένα όταν έχετε πολυκοσμια στο μαγαζι?

----------


## elpida33

Μονο με πιανουν;με ταραζουν οταν εχει κοσμο κοσμο μα εκθπηρετεις κ να πιανει κ ταχθπαλμια κ φτεροθγισματα κ ολα για αυτο σ λεω καλα εισαι

----------


## Tasos39

> Μονο με πιανουν;με ταραζουν οταν εχει κοσμο κοσμο μα εκθπηρετεις κ να πιανει κ ταχθπαλμια κ φτεροθγισματα κ ολα για αυτο σ λεω καλα εισαι


Ωχ σε καταλαβαίνω......

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Μονο με πιανουν;με ταραζουν οταν εχει κοσμο κοσμο μα εκθπηρετεις κ να πιανει κ ταχθπαλμια κ φτεροθγισματα κ ολα για αυτο σ λεω καλα εισαι


Ελπίδα επειδή και εγώ κάνω δουλειά που βλέπω πολύ κόσμο κάθε μέρα και η πολυκοσμία γενικά με ενοχλεί θα σου πω τι με βοήθησε εμένα όταν πάθαινα κρίσεις πανικού. Πρέπει να μάθεις να παίρνεις σωστές αναπνοές αυτό είναι το μυστικό..
Τότε έκανα και γιόγκα και με βοήθησε παααρα πολύ αυτό. Δεν ξέρω άμα υπάρχει κάτι στο ίντερνετ να ψάξεις αλλά παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο το να μάθεις να παίρνεις τις σωστές αναπνοές την σωστή στιγμη.

----------


## elpida33

Ετσι κρατιεμαι τοσους μηνες παιρνω ανασες κ καμω κως δε τρεχει τπτ καλη ιδεα αυτο ευχαριστω θα το δοκιμασω

----------


## Tasos39

> Ετσι κρατιεμαι τοσους μηνες παιρνω ανασες κ καμω κως δε τρεχει τπτ καλη ιδεα αυτο ευχαριστω θα το δοκιμασω


Προσπαθησε να κανεις αυτα που σ ειπα με το φαγητο κ μου λες αν ειναι καλυτερα ο υπνος σου

----------


## Tasos7

> Ετσι κρατιεμαι τοσους μηνες παιρνω ανασες κ καμω κως δε τρεχει τπτ καλη ιδεα αυτο ευχαριστω θα το δοκιμασω


Καλησπέρα ελπιδα. Πως απέκτησες τις έκτακτες και τις ταχυπαλμιες?
Ρωταω γιατι και εγώ τα έχω 4 μηνες περιπου αυτά απο κρισεις πανικού.

----------


## elpida33

Τα ειχα παντα μπορω να πω αλλα μια κριση νομιζω τα πυροδοτησε κ γενικα αμα γινει η αρχη κ δωσεις σημασια παει πρεπει μ δειξεις πολυ ψυχραιμια αν εχεις κανει τις εξετασεις σ κ ειναι κομπλε απλα δειξε ψυχραιμια

----------


## Tasos7

> Τα ειχα παντα μπορω να πω αλλα μια κριση νομιζω τα πυροδοτησε κ γενικα αμα γινει η αρχη κ δωσεις σημασια παει πρεπει μ δειξεις πολυ ψυχραιμια αν εχεις κανει τις εξετασεις σ κ ειναι κομπλε απλα δειξε ψυχραιμια



τα ειχες και πριν την κριση Δηλαδή? Έχω κάνει κάποιες εξετασεις που αποτι μου ειπαν ήταν ενταξει. Αλλά ξερεις αν μπεις σε αυτό το τριπακι οτι εξεταση και να κανεις, όσο εχεις αυτα τα συμπτώματα δε μπορεις να εισαι ψύχραιμος.

----------


## elpida33

Ειχα αλλα δν εδινα σημασια αν δεις αλλη δημοσιευση μ λεω περασα ενα χειμωνα με πολλες εκτατες πηγα σε παθολογο κ μ ειπε συμβαινει προσεξε οτι εχω παλμους αλλα λεω ενταξει αφου μ λεει τπτ δν εδωσα σημασια τωρα μ χαλασαν τη καθημερινοτητα μ αλλα δν εχω πολλες επιλογες οσο κ αν σ λενε οτι εισαι ενταξει δν φευγει απο το μυαλο απλα σε μπορεις να κανεις μ κατι να φανταστεις χθες με ταραξαν στη σουλεια ισως απο το κρυο σε ξερω αλλα λεω ενταξει ψυχραιμα

----------


## Tasos7

> Ειχα αλλα δν εδινα σημασια αν δεις αλλη δημοσιευση μ λεω περασα ενα χειμωνα με πολλες εκτατες πηγα σε παθολογο κ μ ειπε συμβαινει προσεξε οτι εχω παλμους αλλα λεω ενταξει αφου μ λεει τπτ δν εδωσα σημασια τωρα μ χαλασαν τη καθημερινοτητα μ αλλα δν εχω πολλες επιλογες οσο κ αν σ λενε οτι εισαι ενταξει δν φευγει απο το μυαλο απλα σε μπορεις να κανεις μ κατι να φανταστεις χθες με ταραξαν στη σουλεια ισως απο το κρυο σε ξερω αλλα λεω ενταξει ψυχραιμα


Και εγω μια απο τα ιδια και χειρότερα.. 
Το καλοκαιρι εχασα την δουλειά μου για αυτό τον λόγο. Επίσης εχω και αυτό που οταν σηκώνομαι από το κρεβατι η οταν καθομαι ανεβαίνουν παρά πολύ οι παλμοί.
Και είναι και αυτό που με φοβίζει παλι

----------


## elpida33

τπτ δν ειναι αυτο απροσφορη ταχυπαλμια ειναι εγω οταννκαθομαι ειμαι νορμαλ οταν σηκωνομαι πιανω 120 δν ειναι τπτ ειναι το σωμα μας μ το εξηηησε προχθες ο γιατρος,,κ μενα στη δουλεια με πιανουν να σημερα ημουν οκ κ στη δουλεια με εχουν πιασει καμια 30αρια εκτατες τι να κανουμε

----------


## Tasos39

> τπτ δν ειναι αυτο απροσφορη ταχυπαλμια ειναι εγω οταννκαθομαι ειμαι νορμαλ οταν σηκωνομαι πιανω 120 δν ειναι τπτ ειναι το σωμα μας μ το εξηηησε προχθες ο γιατρος,,κ μενα στη δουλεια με πιανουν να σημερα ημουν οκ κ στη δουλεια με εχουν πιασει καμια 30αρια εκτατες τι να κανουμε


Και εμενα με τρελαναν σημερα. Με επιασε λιγος πανικος αλλα οκ....ψυχραιμια πανω απο ολα.

----------


## elpida33

Ωχ αληθεια τασο;εδω φταιει το κρυο μαλλον...ειναι η μερα μαλλον θα περασει

----------


## Tasos39

> Ωχ αληθεια τασο;εδω φταιει το κρυο μαλλον...ειναι η μερα μαλλον θα περασει


Eιχα ησυχο απογευμα. Εσυ πας κ κυριακη δουλεια; δουλευεις 7ημερο;

----------


## elpida33

Κ μενα το απογευμα ησυχο ηταν δουλευα κ κυριακη αλλα τωρα ζητησα να μν δουλευω δν αντεχα αλλο

----------


## Tasos39

> Κ μενα το απογευμα ησυχο ηταν δουλευα κ κυριακη αλλα τωρα ζητησα να μν δουλευω δν αντεχα αλλο


Καλα εκανες. Να ξεκουραζεσαι κ λιγο. Να χουμε κ καμια μερα για τον εαυτο μας

----------


## Tasos39

Elpida καλημερα. πως είσαι σήμερα?

----------


## elpida33

Ενταξει το χω παρει αποφαση οι εκτατες δν θα φιγουν ποτε τλχ τωρα συντομα....εσυ;

----------


## Tasos39

> Ενταξει το χω παρει αποφαση οι εκτατες δν θα φιγουν ποτε τλχ τωρα συντομα....εσυ;


Μια από τα ίδια και εγώ. Ξερεις καθόλου πως στελλουμε προσωπικο μηνυμα εδω μέσα.

----------


## elpida33

Καπου πανω δεξια;δν ξερω κιολας κατιβπαλιες δημοσιευσεις ειχα διαβασει π προσπαθουσαν κ αλλοι

----------


## Tasos39

> Καπου πανω δεξια;δν ξερω κιολας κατιβπαλιες δημοσιευσεις ειχα διαβασει π προσπαθουσαν κ αλλοι


Το βρήκα. Πατας το όνομα σε αυτον που μιλας και σου βγαζει 5 6 επιλογες

----------


## elpida33

Παιδια καλημερα ελπιζω να τη παλευετε ολοιιιι,,,,

----------


## Tasos39

> Παιδια καλημερα ελπιζω να τη παλευετε ολοιιιι,,,,


προσπαθουμε......Εσυ?

----------


## elpida33

Μια προσπαθεια κ εγω την κανω..

----------


## Nikolas73

καλά και εδώ, έχουν πρηστεί τα ούλα μουμ νιώθω τα δόντια μου μέσα στο στόμα μου σαν βρυκόλακας και το αντιμετωπίζω με αλατόνερο, και πριν 6 μήνες πάλι που είχαν πρηστεί πάλι έτσι ανακουφίστηκα, ελπίζω να πιάσει και τώρα. Παίρνω και algofren για τον πόνο που ευτυχώς "αντέχεται". Η οδοντίατρος μου είχε πει πριν χρόνια οτι η ουλίτιδα που έχω μπορεί και να οφείλεται από το άγχος επειδή φαίνεται οτι τα δόντια μου τα καθαρίζω. Όντως τις τελευταίες μέρες αγχώθηκα πολύ για κάποιο θέμα και έτριζα τα δόντια μου. Αλλά ούτε που με απασχολεί. Το μυαλό μου είναι πάντα σε ταχυπαλμίες, ευτυχώς δεν έχω αυτό το διάστημα.

----------


## elpida33

Ουλιτιδα απο το αγχος;αυτο δν το ηξερα...ταχυπαλμιες ευτυχως δν εχεις μακαρι μα σ συνεχισει ετσι νικολα,,,

----------


## geodim

> καλά και εδώ, έχουν πρηστεί τα ούλα μουμ νιώθω τα δόντια μου μέσα στο στόμα μου σαν βρυκόλακας και το αντιμετωπίζω με αλατόνερο, και πριν 6 μήνες πάλι που είχαν πρηστεί πάλι έτσι ανακουφίστηκα, ελπίζω να πιάσει και τώρα. Παίρνω και algofren για τον πόνο που ευτυχώς "αντέχεται". Η οδοντίατρος μου είχε πει πριν χρόνια οτι η ουλίτιδα που έχω μπορεί και να οφείλεται από το άγχος επειδή φαίνεται οτι τα δόντια μου τα καθαρίζω. Όντως τις τελευταίες μέρες αγχώθηκα πολύ για κάποιο θέμα και έτριζα τα δόντια μου. Αλλά ούτε που με απασχολεί. Το μυαλό μου είναι πάντα σε ταχυπαλμίες, ευτυχώς δεν έχω αυτό το διάστημα.


Ούτε κι εγώ έχω ξανακουσει για ουλίτιδα από το άγχος. Η ουλίτιδα προκαλείται από μικρόβια. Άρα είναι πιθανό να έχεις φλεγμονή από το άγχος που να προκαλεί συμπτώματα ουλίτιδας. Όπως και να'χει κάμε και πλύσεις με χαμομήλι, είναι αντισηπτικό και έχει αντιφλεγμονώδεις ιδιότητες.
Plus είναι κ χαλαρωτικό ;)

----------


## elpida33

Μονο εμενα νε εχουν ταραξει οι εκτατες αυτο το καιρο;τι γινεται ρε παιδια

----------


## Tasos39

> Μονο εμενα νε εχουν ταραξει οι εκτατες αυτο το καιρο;τι γινεται ρε παιδια


nop. you are not alone.

----------


## elpida33

K esi?exeretika..s exw steilei mnm de xerw an ta exeis parei

----------


## Tasos39

> K esi?exeretika..s exw steilei mnm de xerw an ta exeis parei


Δεν τα πηρα. Ξαναστειλε μου

----------


## elpida33

Kati patisa k de xerq pos mplokare steile m ena esi

----------


## Tasos39

> Kati patisa k de xerq pos mplokare steile m ena esi


Σου εστειλα

----------


## elpida33

Πηρες απαντηση;

----------


## geodim

> Μονο εμενα νε εχουν ταραξει οι εκτατες αυτο το καιρο;τι γινεται ρε παιδια


Γίνεται πως όσο τους δίνεις σημασία τόσο χειρότερα σε ταράζουν. Στο λέει κάποιος που νιώθει αρκετές μέσα στη μέρα. Ζήσε τη ζωή σου και μην κάνεις κουφές σκέψεις πως κάτι έχεις κλπ

----------


## Nikolas73

> Μονο εμενα νε εχουν ταραξει οι εκτατες αυτο το καιρο;τι γινεται ρε παιδια


εμένα αυτές τις μέρες με έχουν ταράξει τα ούλα μου, η δεξιά πλευρά ξεπρήστηκε χάρη στο αλατόνερο, αλλά η αριστερή πάνω πλευρά επιμένει. Οπότε το μυαλό μου είναι αλλού.....Για οδοντίατρο ούτε λόγος ούτε και λεφτά, είχα πάει σε ΕΟΠΥΥ και ο συγκεκριμένος γιατρός προσπάθησε ευγενικά να με αποφύγει καθότι θέλω πολύ δουλειά και δεν υπάρχει χρόνος έτσι όπως στριμώχνουν τα ραντεβού.

----------


## elpida33

Τι δουλλεια;

----------


## elpida33

Το εχουν τα ουλα σ...

----------


## Nikolas73

προχθές ήμουν χάλια, με είχε πιάσει εξάντληση, αδυναμία και ταραχή. Ήμουν έτοιμος να πάρω την απόφαση να πάω σε καρδιολόγο αφού έχω σχεδόν πειστεί οτι πρόκειται για καρδιακή ανεπάρκεια. Ευτυχώς ήμουν με το ανηψάκι που ήρθε να μου πει οτι ένα κουμπί στα πλαινά της αθλητικής φόρμας που φοράω έχει ξεκουμπωθεί και φαίνεται το πόδι μου. Του απάντησα οτι θα το φοράω μόνο στο σπίτι γιατί τώρα πια χειμώνιασε και κάνει κρύο. Αμέσως έβαλε πάνω από τα πόδια μου το πάπλωμα για να μην κρυώνω. Αυτό με συγκίνησε πολύ και τον αγκάλιασα και του είπα ευχαριστώ και ένιωσα κύματα αγάπης να με κατακλύζουν. Ε, αυτό ήταν. Ως δια μαγείας μου πέρασε η αδυναμία, η κακουχία, η εξάντληση. Ο καρδιολόγος μπορεί να περιμένει.

----------


## elpida33

Μεγαλη υποθεση κ μεγαλη δυναμη το μυαλο....

----------


## elpida33

Κανε κ μια εξεταση αιματος μπορει ν σ λειπει κατι...

----------


## Nikolas73

> Κανε κ μια εξεταση αιματος μπορει ν σ λειπει κατι...


από το μια το σκέφτομαι, από την λέω κάτι παθολογικό δεν περνάει με αγκαλιές αλλά με αγωγή

----------


## elpida33

Δν ειναι απαραιτητα κατι παθολογικο ολοι εχοθμε δυσκολες μερες εινει μερες π εχω ζαλαδες μ κοβονται τα ποδια ειναι πολλα π παιζου ρολο κ κυριως θεμα ψυχολογιας ολα λυνονται....!!

----------


## Tasos7

Καλησπερα παιδια. Ελπίζω να είστε όλοι Καλά, οι εκτακτες πως πανε;

----------


## Tasos39

> Καλησπερα παιδια. Ελπίζω να είστε όλοι Καλά, οι εκτακτες πως πανε;


Καλησπέρα. Μια χαρα πανε. ¨Δεν μας ξεχνανε. Εσυ πως πας?

----------


## Tasos7

Μια από τα ίδια και εγώ. Σημερα είχα παρά πολλες απο το μεσημέρι και μετα, επειδή αγχώθηκα για κάποιο θεμα και ακομα δεν με έχουν αφήσει..

----------


## Nikolas73

πού και πού νιώθω έναν πήδουλο μια- δύο φορές τη μέρα. Το αγνοώ..... Κάντε και εσείς το ίδιο

----------


## geodim

> πού και πού νιώθω έναν πήδουλο μια- δύο φορές τη μέρα. Το αγνοώ..... Κάντε και εσείς το ίδιο


Το προσπαθούμε το προσπαθούμε

----------


## elpida33

Κ να ειναι μια δυο το προσπερναμε..στις παραπανω;;;τι γινεται;;

----------


## Nikolas73

> Κ να ειναι μια δυο το προσπερναμε..στις παραπανω;;;τι γινεται;;


το προσπερνάμε και αυτό... τί άλλο να κάνουμε? Το πρωι στο δρόμο πηγαίνοντας προς το σούπερ μάρκετ μου ήρθε μια δυνατή έκτακτη μπαμ! Μπορώ να πώ οτι ταράχτηκα από αυτό και όλη την ώρα μετά μέσα στο μαγαζί μέχρι να γυρίσω σπίτι μου είχε μείνει ένας φόβος που μάλλον προκάλεσε ταραχή, φόβο μήπως ζαλιστώ κλπ. Μετά το ξέχασα, αν δεν διάβαζα εδώ το ποστ ούτε που θα το θυμόμουν

----------


## elpida33

ΜπρΑβο ρε νικολα μακαρι να τις προσπερνας στο ευχομαι..εδω ειναι η διαφορα εγω δν τις σκεφτομαι μπορει να ειμαη χαλαρη να χαζευω τηλ κ...να τες!!!

----------


## panospeggy

Ειχα ανοιξει και ενα αλλο θρεντ πριν λιγο καιρο. Εδω και 5 μηνες εχω μεγαλες ταχυκαρδιες οι οποιες ρυθμιστηκαν σε καποιο βαθμο με ενα τενορμιν 25mg καθε πρωι. Oμως εδω και 1 μηνα ξεκινησαν οι εκτακτες. Τις νιωθω και μεσα στην ημερα παρολο που παιρνω το χαπι αλλα κυριως το βραδυ ανεξαρτητα αν εχω φαει πολυ η λιγο η αν εχω πιει η οχι καφεδες. Χθες το βραδυ ξαπλωσα και ειχα 50 εκτακτες μεσα σε 2 ωρες και δεν μπορεσα να κοιμηθω καλα. Αυτο γινεται σχεδον καθε βραδυ και ετσι μου εμεινε ψυχολογικο φοβαμαι να ξαπλωσω ποια. Εχει χαλασει ο υπνος μου. Παιρνω και ενα λεξοτανιλ των 3 mg αλλα δεν κανει τπτ. Τι να κανω εχω απελπιστει εχω βρεθει σε απογνωση. Νυσταζω και δεν μπορω να κοιμηθω απο τις αρρυθμιες. Τις σκεφτομαι συνεχεια. Εχω παει και σε καρδιολογους αλλα για την ωρα δεν βρηκαν καποιο προβλημα π.χ. κολπικη μαρμαρυγη απο τις πολλες εκτακτες. Θα βαλω και χολτερ αυτες τις μερες. Ειμαι σε απογνωση παιδια αληθεια σε σημειο να εχει καταστραφει η καθημερινοτητα μου

----------


## elpida33

Παντα μετα τις ταχυπαλμιες ερχονται οι εκτατες το αγχος κ η υπερενταση μεταλασσονται...κανε τις εξετασεις σ κ μετα με τη βοηθεια τ γιατρου με καποιο τροπο θα ηρεμησεις!!!πιστεψε με ολοι τα ιδια περασαμε κ καποιοι περναμε...κ το βραδυ με πιανουν κ εμενα γτ τοτε χαλαρωνεις

----------


## Nikolas73

> ΜπρΑβο ρε νικολα μακαρι να τις προσπερνας στο ευχομαι..εδω ειναι η διαφορα εγω δν τις σκεφτομαι μπορει να ειμαη χαλαρη να χαζευω τηλ κ...να τες!!!


δεν υπάρχει καμία διαφορά, ούτε που τις σκέφτομαι, έρχονται εκεί που δεν το περιμένεις, εκεί που είσαι χαλαρός....υπομονή.

----------


## Nikolas73

> Ειχα ανοιξει και ενα αλλο θρεντ πριν λιγο καιρο. Εδω και 5 μηνες εχω μεγαλες ταχυκαρδιες οι οποιες ρυθμιστηκαν σε καποιο βαθμο με ενα τενορμιν 25mg καθε πρωι. Oμως εδω και 1 μηνα ξεκινησαν οι εκτακτες. Τις νιωθω και μεσα στην ημερα παρολο που παιρνω το χαπι αλλα κυριως το βραδυ ανεξαρτητα αν εχω φαει πολυ η λιγο η αν εχω πιει η οχι καφεδες. Χθες το βραδυ ξαπλωσα και ειχα 50 εκτακτες μεσα σε 2 ωρες και δεν μπορεσα να κοιμηθω καλα. Αυτο γινεται σχεδον καθε βραδυ και ετσι μου εμεινε ψυχολογικο φοβαμαι να ξαπλωσω ποια. Εχει χαλασει ο υπνος μου. Παιρνω και ενα λεξοτανιλ των 3 mg αλλα δεν κανει τπτ. Τι να κανω εχω απελπιστει εχω βρεθει σε απογνωση. Νυσταζω και δεν μπορω να κοιμηθω απο τις αρρυθμιες. Τις σκεφτομαι συνεχεια. Εχω παει και σε καρδιολογους αλλα για την ωρα δεν βρηκαν καποιο προβλημα π.χ. κολπικη μαρμαρυγη απο τις πολλες εκτακτες. Θα βαλω και χολτερ αυτες τις μερες. Ειμαι σε απογνωση παιδια αληθεια σε σημειο να εχει καταστραφει η καθημερινοτητα μου


δεν έχω διαβάσει τα άλλα threads σου. Το μόνο που δεν έχεις γράψει εδώ είναι το πώς ξεκίνησαν οι ταχυπαλμίες (και ακολούθησαν οι έκτακτες).
Σε απασχολεί κάτι? Έχει συμβεί κάτι δυσάρεστο? Είσαι ευχαριστημένος με την παρούσα φάση της ζωής σου?

----------


## panospeggy

Γενικοτερα ειμαι ανχωδης ανθρωπος απο παλια. Ειχα καποια μικροθεματα με κρισεις πανικου παλιοτερα. Ολα ομως αλλαξαν προς το χειροτερο οταν ανημερα του 15αυγουστου και ενω ημουν στο εξοχικο μου επαθα μια πολυ μεγαλη ταχυκαρδια πανω απο 200 παλμους η οποια μετα απο μερικα λεπτα σταματησε. Απο τοτε τσεκαρω συνεχεια το σφιγμο μου δεν ηρεμω και δεν χαιρομαι με τιποτα. Το τελειωτικο χτυπημα το εφεραν οι αρρυθμιες που με εκλεισαν σπιτι και δεν μπορω καλα καλα να βγω. Οταν βραδιαζει σκεφτομαι οτι θα ξαπλωσω και θα τις παθαινω και θα σηκωνομαι. Παθαινω και 2 το λεπτο τα βραδια οτι φαρμακο και να παρω δεν τις ηρεμει. Εχω επισκεφθει καρδιολογους με τριπλεξ και καρδιογραφημστα εχω παει και σε επειγοντα εκανα και αιματολογικο ελεγχο αλλα για την ωρα δεν εχει βρεθει κατι. Μονο το χολτερ εμεινε πλεον. Φοβαμαι μηπως οι εκτακτες εξελιχθουν σε κολπικη μαρμαρυγη. Αυτη ειναι πλεον η ζωη μου. Να μετραω ποσες εκτακτες παθαινω την μερα να βαζω τα κλαμματα οντας σιγουρος οτι κατι πλεον εχω καρδιολογικο και να μην κοιμαμαι τα βραδια απο τις αρρυθμιες. Δεν ειναι ζωη αυτη ειναι βασανιστηριο

----------


## elpida33

Βαλε κ το χολντερ κ θα ηρεμησεις...μν σκεφτεσαι οτι θα εξελιχθει κ τετοια...ετσι ξεκινησε κ σε μενα μια κριση αγχους κ μετα...βρες εμα καλο γιατρο μα τον εμπιστευεσΑι πανω απ ολα κ θα ηρεμησεις...οι εκτατες ειναι εκτατες ενοχλητικες αλλα θα δεις κ στο χολντερ οτι δε θα ειναι τπτ..καλοηθεις αρρυθμιες

----------


## panospeggy

Μακαρι αλλα δεν ξερω ειμαι προετοιμασμενος πλεον για τα χειροτερα. Τι να πω μακαρι αλλα πλεον δεν ειναι καθημερινοτητα αυτη που βιωνω

----------


## Nikolas73

αφού για την ώρα δεν έχει βρεθεί κάτι με τέτοια συμπτώματα, δεν θα βρεθεί ούτε στο μέλλον επειδή απλά είναι ΓΑΔ. 
Ο πατέρας μου δεν ήταν αγχώδης, ούτε είχε έκτακτες, ούτε ταχυπαλμίες. Είχε όμως καρδιακή ανεπάρκεια και "φαινόταν" ακόμα και με την απλή ακρόαση με το στηθοσκόπιο από παθολόγο.
Δεν ζητάω να γράψεις δημόσια τα προσωπικά σου προβλήματα, απλά ξέχασες πάλι να γράψεις αν υπάρχει κάτι που σε απασχολεί, κάτι ή κάποια θέματα που σου προκάλεσαν το 200αρι και όλες τις κρίσεις πανικού.

----------


## panospeggy

Τωρα ειμαι με χολτερ ρυθμου αυριο το βγαζω και θα βγουν τα αποτελεσματα.. Θα ενημερωσω σχετικα παιδια ναστε καλα

----------


## Nikolas73

βγήκαν τα αποτελέσματα?

----------


## little_eliza

Καλά μου παιδιά, είμαι μόλις 29 ετών και εδω και 1μιση χρόνο έχω πόνους στο στήθος, ταχυπαλμίες, πόνους στην καρδιά, μούδιασμα, μου κόβεται η ανάσα κλπ. Έχω χρόνιο αλλεργικό άσθμα και ο πατέρας μου πέθανε από καρδιακή ανακοπή. Οπότε καταλαβαίνετε πόσο φοβάμαι μην έχω και εγώ τίποτα παθολογικό. Μάλιστα φέτος το 15αύγουστο έπαθα και ένα επεισόδιο υπεραερισμού (μούδιασαν τα χέρια μου, παράλυσαν λες και είχα εγκεφαλικό και στράβωσε το στόμα μου, η δέ καρδιά μου ένιωθα ότι πετάει έξω από το στήθος μου). 'Ολα αυτά δυστυχώς είναι από συσσωρευμένο στρες και άγχος. Κάνω χρόνια συνεδρίες με ψυχολόγο, έχουμε εντοπίσει το πρόβλημα και όσο μπορώ προσπαθώ να το παλέψω με διαφραγματικές αναπνοές και διαχείρηση άγχους αλλά πάλι μπορεί να εμφανιστεί λόγω της εξαιρετικά στρεσογόνου δουλειάς μου. Το πρώτο που μου ειπε η ψυχολόγος και προσπαθώ να βάλω καλά στο μυαλό μου είναι να μην γίνω αρρωστοφοβική. Προς το παρόν πάω μόνο σε ένα γενικό γιατρό και έχω κάνει μια γενική αίματος (που όλα έιναι τέλεια φυσικά). Σε καρδιολόγο αποφάσισα συνειδητά να μην πάω γιατί ήδη μετά το επεισοδιο υπεραερισμού μου κάναν καρδιογράφημα και δεν έδειξε κάτι. Προσπαθήστε όσο μπορείτε να βγάλετε από το μυαλό σας ότι έχετε κάτι παθολογικό. Ξέρω πόσο κουραστικό είναι να φοβάσαι ότι θα πάθεις κάτι ή δεν είναι καλά η υγεία σου. Το μυαλό μας όμως σε περιπτώσεις πανικού-άγχους μιμείται με εξαιρετική ακρίβεια συμπτώματα που είναι παθολογικά, χωρίς να έχουμε όντως κάτι παθολογικό. Σας εύχομαι καλό κουράγιο!!!

----------


## elis

κουκλα εισαι 29 εγω ειμαι 40 εχω 20 χρονια προβλημα και δε μιλαω σαν παππουσ αυτα που σου γραφω τωρα θα τα πεισ στο γιατρο σου πρεπει να παρεισ μυοχαλαρωτικο κορτιζονη αλγκοφρεν η νουροφεν και συμπληρωματα διατροφησ οπωσ βιταμινεσ πρωτεινεσ και ωμεγα 3 αυτα θα πρεπει να τα παρουν ολοι ανω τισ 5ετιασ για να ειστε τελεια εγω δουλευω εχω τρια παιδια ειμαι χωρισμενοσ κι εχω δικη μου επειχηρηση δεν σου κανω επειδειξη απλα σου λεω εγω εχω τον ιδιο γιατρο 12 χρονια παει να πει οτι με θελει καλα εγω ειναι σαν να μην το εχω αυτα ολα θα συννενοειθειτε με το γιατρο σασ οποιοσ με ξερει ασ παρει τηλ τον γιατρο μου εγω δεν μπορω να προτεινω αυτα για να ειστε τελεια ειναι ολα αντιμετωπισιμα πριν 15 χρονια δεν ηταν καλη επιτυχια στην προσπαθεια σασ

----------


## elis

με ελιεσ ειναι η επειχηρηση αγροτησ βελτιωμενοσ με πτυχιο μη νομιζεισ οτι σου κανω επειδειξη διαφημιση κανω ποσο καλα μπορειτε να ειστε

----------


## little_eliza

Για το μόνο που έχω ένσταση είναι ότι μας προτρέπετε να πάρουμε μυοχαλαρωτικά, κορτιζόνη και παυσίπονα (αλγκοφρεν και νιουροφεν εκεί ανήκουν). Αυτά δεν βοηθούν στο άγχος ή τον πανικό.

----------


## panospeggy

> βγήκαν τα αποτελέσματα?


Καλησπερα σας,

Πριν απο λιγο πηρα τα αποτελεσματα του Holter 24ωρου.

Βασικος ρυθμος φλεβοκομβικος
37 μονηρεις εκτακτες συστολες απο τις οποιες 5 υπερκοιλιακες και 32 κοιλιακες. Δεν παρατηρηθηκαν ισχαιμικες αλλοιωσεις. Μ.Ο. παλμων : 71 (παιρνω ομως 1 tenormin 25mg την ημερα, ειμαι 1.88 υψος 100 κιλα)
Να συμπληρωσω πως τις περισσοτερες εκτακτες τις παθαινω οταν ειμαι ξαπλωμενος και λιγο πριν τις παθω παθαινω ενα αισθημα παλμων. Παθαινω και ορθιος αλλα λιγο λιγοτερες. Ο καρδιολογος δεν συνεστησε περαιτερω καρδιολογικο ελεγχο γιατι οπως ειπε ειναι καθαρα καλοηθεις αρρυθμιες πιθανοτατα προερχομενες απο αγχος.. Παρολα αυτα για σιγουρια σκεφτομαι για μαγνητικη καρδιας η αξονικη στεφανιογραφια. Ποια ειναι η γνωμη σας?
Να συμπληρωσω οτι οταν παω να κοιμηθω και λιγο πριν με παρει ο υπνος ξεκινανε και δεν με αφηνουν με τιποτα με αποτελεσμα πολλα βραδια να μην μπορω να κοιμηθω.

----------


## Tasos39

> Καλησπερα σας,
> 
> Πριν απο λιγο πηρα τα αποτελεσματα του Holter 24ωρου.
> 
> Βασικος ρυθμος φλεβοκομβικος
> 37 μονηρεις εκτακτες συστολες απο τις οποιες 5 υπερκοιλιακες και 32 κοιλιακες. Δεν παρατηρηθηκαν ισχαιμικες αλλοιωσεις. Μ.Ο. παλμων : 71 (παιρνω ομως 1 tenormin 25mg την ημερα, ειμαι 1.88 υψος 100 κιλα)
> Να συμπληρωσω πως τις περισσοτερες εκτακτες τις παθαινω οταν ειμαι ξαπλωμενος και λιγο πριν τις παθω παθαινω ενα αισθημα παλμων. Παθαινω και ορθιος αλλα λιγο λιγοτερες. Ο καρδιολογος δεν συνεστησε περαιτερω καρδιολογικο ελεγχο γιατι οπως ειπε ειναι καθαρα καλοηθεις αρρυθμιες πιθανοτατα προερχομενες απο αγχος.. Παρολα αυτα για σιγουρια σκεφτομαι για μαγνητικη καρδιας η αξονικη στεφανιογραφια. Ποια ειναι η γνωμη σας?
> Να συμπληρωσω οτι οταν παω να κοιμηθω και λιγο πριν με παρει ο υπνος ξεκινανε και δεν με αφηνουν με τιποτα με αποτελεσμα πολλα βραδια να μην μπορω να κοιμηθω.


Οχι φιλε δεν ειναι αναγκη να κανεις μαγνητικη ή αξονικη . Απο τη στιγμη που σου ειπε ο γιατρος οτι ολα ειναι καλα μεινε εκει.

----------


## elpida33

Οτι κ αν κανεις το αποτελεσμα θα ειναι ενα ΑΓΧΟΣ!!!προσπαθεισαι να το αποδεχτεις συζητα με το γιατρο σ να βρεις μια αγωγη π θα σε βοηθησει στη καθημερινοτητα κ ολα θα πανε καλα.

----------


## little_eliza

panospeggy στα είπαν και οι άλλοι ομοιοπαθείς, όλα είναι θέμα άγχους. Βρες εναν γενικό γιατρό να έχεις ως αναφορά και να σε παρακολουθεί ώστε όταν σου παρουσιάζεται κάτι σωματικό (πόνο κλπ) να μπορείς να ρωτήσεις και φυσικά εφόσον αγαπάς και προσέχεις τη σωματική σου υγεία τόσο τότε ίσως θα πρέπει να αρχίσεις να δείχνεις ενδιαφέρον και για την ψυχική σου υγεία και να απευθυνθείς σε ένα ψυχολόγο για διαχείρηση άγχους. Δεν θυμάμαι αν διάβασα πιο πάνω αν πας σε ψυχολόγο ή ψυχίατρο (που για εμένα δεν είναι το ίδιο), σίγουρα ένα ψυχολόγος θα σε βοηθήσει πιο πολύ από έναν ψυχίατρο γιατί ο δεύτερος είναι γιατρός άρα θα δώσει φάρμακα ενώ ο πρώτος θα σου πει και κανέναν πρακτικό τρόπο να αντιμετωπίσεις το άγχος..

----------


## Nikolas73

> Καλησπερα σας,
> 
> Πριν απο λιγο πηρα τα αποτελεσματα του Holter 24ωρου.
> 
> Βασικος ρυθμος φλεβοκομβικος
> 37 μονηρεις εκτακτες συστολες απο τις οποιες 5 υπερκοιλιακες και 32 κοιλιακες. Δεν παρατηρηθηκαν ισχαιμικες αλλοιωσεις. Μ.Ο. παλμων : 71 (παιρνω ομως 1 tenormin 25mg την ημερα, ειμαι 1.88 υψος 100 κιλα)
> Να συμπληρωσω πως τις περισσοτερες εκτακτες τις παθαινω οταν ειμαι ξαπλωμενος και λιγο πριν τις παθω παθαινω ενα αισθημα παλμων. Παθαινω και ορθιος αλλα λιγο λιγοτερες. Ο καρδιολογος δεν συνεστησε περαιτερω καρδιολογικο ελεγχο γιατι οπως ειπε ειναι καθαρα καλοηθεις αρρυθμιες πιθανοτατα προερχομενες απο αγχος.. Παρολα αυτα για σιγουρια σκεφτομαι για μαγνητικη καρδιας η αξονικη στεφανιογραφια. Ποια ειναι η γνωμη σας?
> Να συμπληρωσω οτι οταν παω να κοιμηθω και λιγο πριν με παρει ο υπνος ξεκινανε και δεν με αφηνουν με τιποτα με αποτελεσμα πολλα βραδια να μην μπορω να κοιμηθω.


Καλησπέρα,
να ακολουθήσεις την εντολή του καρδιολόγου. Αυτός είναι καρδιολόγος, αυτός κάνει την διάγνωση! Όχι εσύ! Δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να επιβαρύνεις το σώμα σου τζάμπα με ακτινοβολία κάνοντας μαγνητική ή αξονική στεφανιογραφία. Αυτά είναι για σοβαρές καρδιολογικές καταστάσεις. Εσύ καρδιολογικώς είσαι υγιής, το έδειξε το holter και το επιβεβαίωσε ο καρδιολόγος. Προσπάθησε να ηρεμήσεις. Οι έκτακτες μπορεί να είναι από άγχος, μπορεί να είναι από θυροειδή, μπορεί να είναι και από τσιγάρο, καφέ, δυσπεψία. Να τρως αργά και να μασάς καλά την τροφή σου.

----------


## pdomazin

Παιδιά και εγώ εδώ και 10 χρόνια έχω έκτακτες συστολές αλλά δεν τις έδινα σημασία γιατί δεν ήταν πολλές. Τα τελευταία όμως 2 χρόνια άρχισαν να γίνονται πολλές. Πήγα σε καρδιολόγο, μου έκανε καρδιογράφημα, υπερηχογράφημα, τεστ κοπώσεως, όλα νορμάλ. Δεν έτυχε εκείνη τη στιγμή να έχω έκτακτες. Έβαλα και ένα holter 24ωρο. Έδειξε μόνο 130 έκτακτες, αλλά η συγκεκριμένη μέρα ήταν απο τις καλές. Μου είπε ότι όλα αυτά είναι από άγχος. Τον πιστεύω, συνήθως πάντα έτσι γίνεται. Το άγχος και η στεναχώρια κάνουν ζημιά.

Τώρα όμως αρχίζουν τα ωραία που θέλω να ακούσετε και όσοι έχετε έκτακτες συστολές, προτείνω να το κάνετε και εσείς. Βρήκα τη λύση στο πρόβλημα μου και εδώ και 3 μήνες οι έκτακτες έχουν μειωθεί σχεδόν κατά 90%.

Πήγα σε ομοιοπαθητικό! Μου πήρε πλήρες ιστορικό, και μου έδωσε ένα ομοιοπαθητικό φάρμακο το οποίο δεν ξέρω ποιο είναι, αλλά το παίρνω μια φορά την εβδομάδα. Η διάφορα που είδα είναι τεράστια!! Έκτακτες σχεδόν μηδένισαν. Επίσης αισθάνομαι πιο ήρεμος με λιγότερο άγχος και βλέπω ότι δεν μπορώ να νευριάζω εύκολα.

Παιδιά εγώ δεν πίστευα στην ομοιοπαθητική αλλά για την κάθε περίπτωση υπάρχει και κάποιο συγκεκριμένο ομοιοπαθητικό. Δοκιμάστε το, άλλωστε τα ομοιοπαθητικά είναι φυτικα προϊόντα, δεν δημιουργούν παρενέργειες και είναι απολύτως ασφαλή. Έχω φίλους και γνωστούς που ακολουθούν 100% ομοιοπαθητική ακόμα και για αντιπυρετικά παίρνουν ομοιοπαθητικά.

----------


## Nikolas73

[QUOTE=pdomazin;1085304]
Τώρα όμως αρχίζουν τα ωραία που θέλω να ακούσετε και όσοι έχετε έκτακτες συστολές, *προτείνω να το κάνετε και εσείς*. Βρήκα τη λύση στο πρόβλημα μου και εδώ και 3 μήνες οι έκτακτες έχουν μειωθεί σχεδόν κατά 90%.

Πήγα σε ομοιοπαθητικό! Μου πήρε πλήρες ιστορικό, και μου έδωσε *ένα ομοιοπαθητικό φάρμακο το οποίο δεν ξέρω ποιο είναι, αλλά το παίρνω μια φορά την εβδομάδα*. 

Και η θεία μου που πλησιάζει τα 100 ξέρει ποιά φάρμακα παίρνει. Πρώτη φορά ακούω άνθρωπο να παίρνει φάρμακο για την καρδιά αλλά να μην ξέρει ποιό είναι. 
Και η Τζίνα Βαρώνη διαφήμιζε έναν μασαζοκορσέ αλλά έλεγε ποιο είναι...δεν περίμενε να τσιμπήσουν τα κορόιδα να στείλουν πριβέ μήνυμα όπου εκεί σίγουρα θα θυμηθείς πώς λένε το φάρμακο, πόσο κοστίζει και από πού θα το προμηθευτείς. Ειλικρινά έλεος.

----------


## pdomazin

[QUOTE=Nikolas73;1085308]


> Τώρα όμως αρχίζουν τα ωραία που θέλω να ακούσετε και όσοι έχετε έκτακτες συστολές, *προτείνω να το κάνετε και εσείς*. Βρήκα τη λύση στο πρόβλημα μου και εδώ και 3 μήνες οι έκτακτες έχουν μειωθεί σχεδόν κατά 90%.
> 
> Πήγα σε ομοιοπαθητικό! Μου πήρε πλήρες ιστορικό, και μου έδωσε *ένα ομοιοπαθητικό φάρμακο το οποίο δεν ξέρω ποιο είναι, αλλά το παίρνω μια φορά την εβδομάδα*. 
> 
> Και η θεία μου που πλησιάζει τα 100 ξέρει ποιά φάρμακα παίρνει. Πρώτη φορά ακούω άνθρωπο να παίρνει φάρμακο για την καρδιά αλλά να μην ξέρει ποιό είναι. 
> Και η Τζίνα Βαρώνη διαφήμιζε έναν μασαζοκορσέ αλλά έλεγε ποιο είναι...δεν περίμενε να τσιμπήσουν τα κορόιδα να στείλουν πριβέ μήνυμα όπου εκεί σίγουρα θα θυμηθείς πώς λένε το φάρμακο, πόσο κοστίζει και από πού θα το προμηθευτείς. Ειλικρινά έλεος.


Καταρχήν φίλε μου μίλα καλύτερα και κατά δεύτερον δεν με ενδιαφέρει να πουλήσω τίποτα. Άπλα περιγράφω την εμπειρία μου με τον ομοιοπαθητικό.
Επίσης από την απάντηση σου φαίνεται ότι δεν έχεις ιδέα από ομοιοπαθητική.
Τα ομοιοπαθητικά δεν είναι φάρμακα. Είναι παρασκευάσματα από φυτικά προϊόντα και βότανα. Και δεν γιατρεύουν το πρόβλημα, βοηθούν τον ίδιο τον οργανισμό να καταπολεμήσει το πρόβλημα.

Και επίσης δεν θέλω κανένας μου στείλει μήνυμα γιατί πραγματικά δεν ξέρω ποια είναι η ονομασία του παρασκευάσματος για να το συστήσω... Ποσό μάλλον να το πουλήσω...

----------


## notis

Καλο ειναι να μην παραπλανουμε τον κοσμο οτι δουλευουν τα ομοιοπαθητικα.Εδω δεν μας πιανουν ισχυρα αντιαρρυθμικα φαρμακα πρωτου βαθμου,και σε πολλες περιπτωσεις αποτυγχανει και το αμπλεισον,θα μας πιασουν τα λουλουδακια τον ομοιοπαθητικον απο τον μπαχτσε !!!

----------


## geodim

Τα ομοιοπαθητικά έχουν στην καλύτερη επίδραση όπως του placebo. Πάμε παρακάτω

----------


## Mina1

Γεια σας!
Εγινα μελος για να ρωτήσω κι εγώ για ενα περιστατικό που αντιμετώπισα . Συνέβη 2 φορες συνολικα, μια πριν 2 εβδομαδες και μια εχθες σε απόλυτη ηρεμια , η καρδια μου ξεκίνησε ξαφνικα να χτυπα πααρα παρα πολυ γρήγορα. Τιναχτηκα και πηγα κατευθείαν και εριξα κρύο νερό πανω μου ενστικτωδώς , και περασε μετα απο πολύ λιγα δευτερόλεπτα. 
Ειναι μια πολυ τρομακτική εμπειρια, και βρισκοντας αυτο το site σκέφτηκα οτι ισως το παθαίνουν κι αλλοι και δεν ειναι κατι σημαντικο. 
Απο υγεία ειμαι μια χαρά ,ειμαι 23 ετων κι εχω μονο υποκλινικο υποθυροειδισμο για τον οποιο λαμβανω το καταλληλο σκεύασμα. 
Προσπαθώ γενικά να βρω τροπους να μειώσω το άγχος στην καθημερινότητα μου αλλα μου ειναι δυσκολο, οπότε γραφω ανωνυμα εδώ μήπως υπάρχει καποια ασκηση σωματική ή πνευματική που σας εχει βοηθήσει . 
Ισως αυτοί οι ξαφνικοι γρήγοροι χτύποι της καρδιας ειναι γενικότερα απο άγχος ; μπορει να εχει σχέση καπνισμα καφες κλπ; σας εχει βοηθήσει καποιο ρόφημα η οποιοδήποτε μη χημικό σκεύασμα;
Εννοείται θα αναφέρω το συμβαν στον ιατρο που πηγαίνω για τον θυρεοειδή κλπ αλλά είπα να κάνω κι εδω μια προσπάθεια . απο εξετάσεις κανω συχνα λόγω του θυρεοειδή ( δεν εχω πολυ μεγαλο δείκτη-λαμβανω τ4 των 62 ημερησιως) κ μια φορά ετησίως τηρω το συνολικό τσεκ απ(καρδιογράφημα , ουρων , γενικές αιματος )κι είναι ολα περίφημα.
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## Nikolas73

> Γεια σας!
> Εγινα μελος για να ρωτήσω κι εγώ για ενα περιστατικό που αντιμετώπισα . Συνέβη 2 φορες συνολικα, μια πριν 2 εβδομαδες και μια εχθες σε απόλυτη ηρεμια , η καρδια μου ξεκίνησε ξαφνικα να χτυπα πααρα παρα πολυ γρήγορα. Τιναχτηκα και πηγα κατευθείαν και εριξα κρύο νερό πανω μου ενστικτωδώς , και περασε μετα απο πολύ λιγα δευτερόλεπτα. 
> Ειναι μια πολυ τρομακτική εμπειρια, και βρισκοντας αυτο το site σκέφτηκα οτι ισως το παθαίνουν κι αλλοι και δεν ειναι κατι σημαντικο. 
> Απο υγεία ειμαι μια χαρά ,ειμαι 23 ετων κι εχω μονο υποκλινικο υποθυροειδισμο για τον οποιο λαμβανω το καταλληλο σκεύασμα. 
> Προσπαθώ γενικά να βρω τροπους να μειώσω το άγχος στην καθημερινότητα μου αλλα μου ειναι δυσκολο, οπότε γραφω ανωνυμα εδώ μήπως υπάρχει καποια ασκηση σωματική ή πνευματική που σας εχει βοηθήσει . 
> Ισως αυτοί οι ξαφνικοι γρήγοροι χτύποι της καρδιας ειναι γενικότερα απο άγχος ; μπορει να εχει σχέση καπνισμα καφες κλπ; σας εχει βοηθήσει καποιο ρόφημα η οποιοδήποτε μη χημικό σκεύασμα;
> Εννοείται θα αναφέρω το συμβαν στον ιατρο που πηγαίνω για τον θυρεοειδή κλπ αλλά είπα να κάνω κι εδω μια προσπάθεια . απο εξετάσεις κανω συχνα λόγω του θυρεοειδή ( δεν εχω πολυ μεγαλο δείκτη-λαμβανω τ4 των 62 ημερησιως) κ μια φορά ετησίως τηρω το συνολικό τσεκ απ(καρδιογράφημα , ουρων , γενικές αιματος )κι είναι ολα περίφημα.
> Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!


καλησπέρα
οπωσδήποτε θα πρέπει να αναφέρεις τα συμπτώματα στο ιατρό σου, αν και το άγχος και οι ταχυπαλμίες δεν μοιάζουν με συμπτώματα υποθυροειδισμού.

----------


## elpida33

Υπερηχο εχεις κανει;το πιο πιθανο να ειναι ενα μεμονωμενο γενονος καπως ετσι παθαμε οι περισσοτεροι.η καφεινη κ το αγχος δημιουργουνε τετοια θεμετα κ εμενα επισης η θυροειδης βοηθουσε να εχω ταχθπαλμιες,αισθημα παλμων ενω κ εγω εχω μικρο θεμα φαντασου παιρνω αγωγη τ4 των 25 ημερησιως

----------


## Mina1

Ευχαριστώ πολυ! Σίγουρα το άγχος ειναι ξεχωριστό κομμάτι, απλως ανέφερα και το θεματακι του υποθυροειδισμου μηπως υπάρχει καποια γνωστή συνδεση με αυτο που συνέβη, με τη ξαφνική ταχυπαλμια δηλαδή.

----------


## Mina1

Ελπιδα υπερηχο θυρεοειδή εννοεις ; αν ναι , κανω ετησίως απο εναν για τυχόν οζους, και βγαίνει ως τωρα καθαρος . εχεις πραγματι πολυ μικρό θεματάκι μια χαρα!! Μακαρι να σταματήσει κι εντελώς, περαστικα!!

----------


## elpida33

Ο θυροειδης κανει τετοια θεματακια κ η ενδοκρινολογος κ ο καρδιολογος μ το εχουν τονισει...οχι σε πολυ μεγαλο βαθμο αλλα κανουν συζητησε το με το γιατρο σ κ μακαρι να μη σου ξανασυμβει ΠΟΤΕ!!!

----------


## Mina1

Σε ευχαριστώ πολυ Ελπίδα, ειναι πολυ τρομακτικό! Μακαρι !!

----------


## Nikolas73

> Ο θυροειδης κανει τετοια θεματακια κ η ενδοκρινολογος κ ο καρδιολογος μ το εχουν τονισει...οχι σε πολυ μεγαλο βαθμο αλλα κανουν συζητησε το με το γιατρο σ κ μακαρι να μη σου ξανασυμβει ΠΟΤΕ!!!


η ταχυπαλμία και το άγχος είναι συμπτώματα υπερθυροειδισμού και όχι υποθυροειδισμού. Οπότε αυτά τα δύο που νιώθει η Μίνα μπορεί να είναι απλά αυξημένο άγχος χωρίς παθολογικά αίτια.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> η ταχυπαλμία και το άγχος είναι συμπτώματα υπερθυροειδισμού και όχι υποθυροειδισμού. Οπότε αυτά τα δύο που νιώθει η Μίνα μπορεί να είναι απλά αυξημένο άγχος χωρίς παθολογικά αίτια.


Ειδικά η ταχυπαλμια, το τρέμουλο, η αίσθηση πνιγμου είναι καθαρά συμπτώματα υποθυροειδισμου (δεν ξέρω για υπέρ, δεν είχα ποτέ)..

----------


## Nagia83

Καλησπερα ολουθε εχω γραψει κ σε αλλο forum για την εμπειρια μου κ το προβλημα μου πους ως και σημερα με ταλαιπωρεί και θα θελα να το μοιραστώ και μαζι σας.. Να βοηθηθω και να βοηθησω
Θα προσπαθήσω να ειμαι σχετικα σύντομη αν και δυσκολα. 
Απο μικρη ειχα την αισθηση οτι κάτι περίεργο συμβαινει με τη καρδιά.. Οι χτυποι μου ητε τους ενιωθα σαν φτερουγισματα.. Σαν να χτυπάει έντονα με αλλα λογια εκτακτες συστολες πραγμα για το οποιο πήγαιναν απο παλια σε καρδιολογους και παντα μ λεγανε οτι δεν εχω κατι απλα επειδή φοβαμαι πραγμα που αληθεύει η καρφια μου χτυπουσε γρηγορα..
Εβαλα holder 1..2..3φορες τίποτα εκανα υπέρηχο εζω μια μικρη πρόσπτωση μητροειδους οι περισσότεροι το εχουν αυτο.. Ξανα τπτ.. Απλα κάποιες εκτακτες κολπικες κ μερικές κοιλιακες.. Με τα πολλα αλλαζα καρδιολογους ολοι μ λέγανε το ιδιο.. Ειναι απο το άγχος.. Οντως εχω αγχώδη διαταραχή.. Ειναι φορές που έτρεχα στα νοσοκομεία για κρισεις πανικού.. Και αφου πριν 2 χρόνια οι Κρισεις μου αρχισαν να ειναι πολυ συχνές και να έρχονται ασθενοφόρα να με μαζεύουν απο το σπιτι και οι γονείς μου να με βλέπουν σς μια τραγικη εξω φρενων κατασταση με λιγα λογια αρχιζα να τους χαιρεταω πιστεύοντας οτι θα πεθανω.. Ε ειπα δεν παει αλλο θα το ψαξω διεξοδικά... Ειμαι 36 τωρα..
Αρχισα λοιπον πριν 2 χρονια ψυχαναλυση χωρις φαρμακευτηκη αγωγη τα φοβαμαι λιγο τα χάπια.. Κ πηγα ξανα σε εναν αλλο καρδιολογο.. Μενω θεσνικη.. Ο οποιος μου βαλε 3ημερων holder.. Nα προσθεσω πως ανακαλυψα τοτε οτι εχω υποκλινικο υποθυροειδισμο κ ξεκινησα να παιρνω medythyrox 50.. Δεν εχω μεγαλο θεμα προς το παρων με αυτο
Στο holder για καλη μου τυχη καταγράφηκε ενα επεισόδιο απο αυτα που παθαινε η καρδιά μου κ κανεις δεν εβρισκε και εγω δεν μπορούσα να εξηγησω σε κανεναν τι ηταν αυτο πιυ ενιωθα.. Κ νιωθω κ μου προκαλεί τον φοβο θανατου.. Κακα τα ψεματα οταμ κατι δε παει καλα στη καρδια δε νομιζω να υπαρχει ανθρωπος που να μη φοβαται.. Εγινε λοιπόν καταγραφη επεισοδίου κοιλιακης ταχυαρρυθμιας αν γνωριζεται η κοιλιακη αρρυθμια ειναι απο τις πιο επικίνδυνες.. Ο καρδιολογος με εβαλε να κανω τεστ κοποσεως που εβγαλα 94% χωρις προβλημα κ μετέπειτα καναμε μαγνητικη καρδιας στον καλυτερο της θεσνικης στον κ καραμητσο που κ εκει δε βρηκαμε κανενα θεμα.. Ισχαιμια κλπ κλπ ολα νορμαλ... Οποτε τι εμενε να κανω.?.να παω σε ηλεκτροφυσιολογο.. Να προσθέσω οτι ηδη στα 34 μου ξεκινησα να παιρνω 1/4 kerlone καθε πρωί... Με χαλαρωνε στις κρίσεις πανικου γιατι ειναι β αναστολεας αλλα δε σταματησε τις αρρυθμιες μου..
Εκλεισα λοιπόν ραντεβου με Αθήνα στον ευαγγελισμό μου πρότειναν να παω εκει γιατί είναι απο τα κορυφαία αιμοδυναμικα εργαστηρια της χωρας.. Περιττό να σας πω ποσο τρομοκρατημένη κ ξενερωμενη ενιωθα με ολα αυτα.. Κ. Οταν έμαθα πως γινεται η ηλεκτρ. Μελετη εκλαιγα με Μαυρο δάκρυ.. Οκτώβριο του 2019 μπαινω για τη μελετη.. Μαντέψτε ξανα τιποτα.. Ουτε βρηκαμε σημεια ουτε καυτηριασαμε τπτ.. Ουτε προκληθηκε απο τον οργανισμο μου καμια αρρυθμια.. Μονο αυτες που προκαλούσε ο γιατρος... Τελειωσε κ αυτο και αφου βγηκα ο γιατρος μου για τον οποιον εχω να πω μονο τα καλυτερα τον κ. ΛΕΤΣΑ μου πρότεινε να βαλω ενα χολντερ το οποιο στο φυτευουν κατω απο το δερμα κ καταγραφει για ως κ 3 χρόνια το ρυθμο της καρδιας.. Φυσικα και το έβαλα.. Ανεβηκα ξανα θεσνικη αλλα οι αρρυθμιες εκει... Μου ξαναειπε ο γιατρος να παω αθηνα... Πηγα.. Στο μεσοδιαστημα μου σταματησε καθε ειδους γυμναστικης και μου αυξησε τη δοαη του χαπιου πρωι βραδυ απο μισο lopressor.. Οι αρρυθμιες αγεροχες κ πάλι... Εκει σταθερα... Πηγα λοιπον ξανα αθηνα εκανα ξανα ενα δυνατο τεστ κοποσεως καποια καρδιογραφηματα... Ξανα τπτ... Καταληξαμε στο ότι εχω κανει οτι ηταν να κανω απο εξετάσεις.. Να αρχισω ν γυμναζομαι κ να ζω κανονικά οπως ζουσα παίρνοντας για παντα lopressor μου πρότεινε να κανω γονιδιακο ελεγχω κατι που κοστιζει αρκετά κ δυστηχως ουτε με αυτο θα είχαμε πιθανοτατα καμια απαντηση στο τι εχω ακριβώς.. Μου ειπε να μη φοβάμαι κ ότι αυτη η αρρυθμια μου έχω ειναι μοναδική και δικη μου δεν υπαρχει σε καποιο βιβλιο...
Γενικα θελω να καταλήξω οτι πραγματικά νιωθω πάρα πολυ κουρασμενη με ολο αυτο.. Κ δυστηχως επειδή αυτες τις μερες παλι έχω απαυτες τις ανεξηγητες αρρυθμιες περνάω απαισια.. Είμαι απο τους πιο χαρούμενους ανθρωπους του κοσμου πιστευω.. Κ ολο αυτο με μαραζωνει δε μαφηνει να ζησω κ να κανω ονειρα γιατι συνεχώς φοβαμαι πως οταν συμβαινει θα σταματησει να χτυπαει η καρδια μου.. Εγω προτείνω να μην ακουτε οταν ολοι σας λενε οτι ειναι απο το άγχος.. Εμένα τόσα χρονια αυτο μ λεγανε.. Και να που εχω κοιλιακες αρρυθμιες που δε βρισκουμε απο που έρχονται κ γιατι... Εμενα το αγχος μου γεννήθηκε μετα απο τις αρρυθμιες αυτες... Και οχι οι αρρυθμιες απο το αγχος... Σορρυ για την πολυλογία ημουν πραγματικά συντομη σε σχέση με ολα οσα εζω να μοιραστω μαζι σας..
Υγεια κ μονο υγεια σς ολους μας

----------


## notis

Καλησπερα Nagia83. Θελω να σε ρωτησω αν ειδες διαφορες αναμεσα σε kerlone και lopressor.Ευχαριστω!

----------


## Nagia83

Καλησπερα κ σε σενα notis οταν πρωτοπηρα το kerlone 1/4 καθε πρωι ειχα καταχαρει γιατι σταματησα να νιωθω χτυπους γενικα λειτουργω σε 100.120 χτυπους με το καλημερα... Στο περασμα του χρόνου ομως οι αρρυθμιες δε σταμάτησαν οποτε μου το γυρισαν σε lopressor στην αρχη 1/4 πρωι βραδυ κ τωρα μισο πρωί μισο βραδυ... Εντονους χτυπους δεν έχω αλλα οι αρρυθμιες υπαρχουν κανονικοτατα.

----------


## Tasos39

> Καλησπερα ολουθε εχω γραψει κ σε αλλο forum για την εμπειρια μου κ το προβλημα μου πους ως και σημερα με ταλαιπωρεί και θα θελα να το μοιραστώ και μαζι σας.. Να βοηθηθω και να βοηθησω
> Θα προσπαθήσω να ειμαι σχετικα σύντομη αν και δυσκολα. 
> Απο μικρη ειχα την αισθηση οτι κάτι περίεργο συμβαινει με τη καρδιά.. Οι χτυποι μου ητε τους ενιωθα σαν φτερουγισματα.. Σαν να χτυπάει έντονα με αλλα λογια εκτακτες συστολες πραγμα για το οποιο πήγαιναν απο παλια σε καρδιολογους και παντα μ λεγανε οτι δεν εχω κατι απλα επειδή φοβαμαι πραγμα που αληθεύει η καρφια μου χτυπουσε γρηγορα..
> Εβαλα holder 1..2..3φορες τίποτα εκανα υπέρηχο εζω μια μικρη πρόσπτωση μητροειδους οι περισσότεροι το εχουν αυτο.. Ξανα τπτ.. Απλα κάποιες εκτακτες κολπικες κ μερικές κοιλιακες.. Με τα πολλα αλλαζα καρδιολογους ολοι μ λέγανε το ιδιο.. Ειναι απο το άγχος.. Οντως εχω αγχώδη διαταραχή.. Ειναι φορές που έτρεχα στα νοσοκομεία για κρισεις πανικού.. Και αφου πριν 2 χρόνια οι Κρισεις μου αρχισαν να ειναι πολυ συχνές και να έρχονται ασθενοφόρα να με μαζεύουν απο το σπιτι και οι γονείς μου να με βλέπουν σς μια τραγικη εξω φρενων κατασταση με λιγα λογια αρχιζα να τους χαιρεταω πιστεύοντας οτι θα πεθανω.. Ε ειπα δεν παει αλλο θα το ψαξω διεξοδικά... Ειμαι 36 τωρα..
> Αρχισα λοιπον πριν 2 χρονια ψυχαναλυση χωρις φαρμακευτηκη αγωγη τα φοβαμαι λιγο τα χάπια.. Κ πηγα ξανα σε εναν αλλο καρδιολογο.. Μενω θεσνικη.. Ο οποιος μου βαλε 3ημερων holder.. Nα προσθεσω πως ανακαλυψα τοτε οτι εχω υποκλινικο υποθυροειδισμο κ ξεκινησα να παιρνω medythyrox 50.. Δεν εχω μεγαλο θεμα προς το παρων με αυτο
> Στο holder για καλη μου τυχη καταγράφηκε ενα επεισόδιο απο αυτα που παθαινε η καρδιά μου κ κανεις δεν εβρισκε και εγω δεν μπορούσα να εξηγησω σε κανεναν τι ηταν αυτο πιυ ενιωθα.. Κ νιωθω κ μου προκαλεί τον φοβο θανατου.. Κακα τα ψεματα οταμ κατι δε παει καλα στη καρδια δε νομιζω να υπαρχει ανθρωπος που να μη φοβαται.. Εγινε λοιπόν καταγραφη επεισοδίου κοιλιακης ταχυαρρυθμιας αν γνωριζεται η κοιλιακη αρρυθμια ειναι απο τις πιο επικίνδυνες.. Ο καρδιολογος με εβαλε να κανω τεστ κοποσεως που εβγαλα 94% χωρις προβλημα κ μετέπειτα καναμε μαγνητικη καρδιας στον καλυτερο της θεσνικης στον κ καραμητσο που κ εκει δε βρηκαμε κανενα θεμα.. Ισχαιμια κλπ κλπ ολα νορμαλ... Οποτε τι εμενε να κανω.?.να παω σε ηλεκτροφυσιολογο.. Να προσθέσω οτι ηδη στα 34 μου ξεκινησα να παιρνω 1/4 kerlone καθε πρωί... Με χαλαρωνε στις κρίσεις πανικου γιατι ειναι β αναστολεας αλλα δε σταματησε τις αρρυθμιες μου..
> Εκλεισα λοιπόν ραντεβου με Αθήνα στον ευαγγελισμό μου πρότειναν να παω εκει γιατί είναι απο τα κορυφαία αιμοδυναμικα εργαστηρια της χωρας.. Περιττό να σας πω ποσο τρομοκρατημένη κ ξενερωμενη ενιωθα με ολα αυτα.. Κ. Οταν έμαθα πως γινεται η ηλεκτρ. Μελετη εκλαιγα με Μαυρο δάκρυ.. Οκτώβριο του 2019 μπαινω για τη μελετη.. Μαντέψτε ξανα τιποτα.. Ουτε βρηκαμε σημεια ουτε καυτηριασαμε τπτ.. Ουτε προκληθηκε απο τον οργανισμο μου καμια αρρυθμια.. Μονο αυτες που προκαλούσε ο γιατρος... Τελειωσε κ αυτο και αφου βγηκα ο γιατρος μου για τον οποιον εχω να πω μονο τα καλυτερα τον κ. ΛΕΤΣΑ μου πρότεινε να βαλω ενα χολντερ το οποιο στο φυτευουν κατω απο το δερμα κ καταγραφει για ως κ 3 χρόνια το ρυθμο της καρδιας.. Φυσικα και το έβαλα.. Ανεβηκα ξανα θεσνικη αλλα οι αρρυθμιες εκει... Μου ξαναειπε ο γιατρος να παω αθηνα... Πηγα.. Στο μεσοδιαστημα μου σταματησε καθε ειδους γυμναστικης και μου αυξησε τη δοαη του χαπιου πρωι βραδυ απο μισο lopressor.. Οι αρρυθμιες αγεροχες κ πάλι... Εκει σταθερα... Πηγα λοιπον ξανα αθηνα εκανα ξανα ενα δυνατο τεστ κοποσεως καποια καρδιογραφηματα... Ξανα τπτ... Καταληξαμε στο ότι εχω κανει οτι ηταν να κανω απο εξετάσεις.. Να αρχισω ν γυμναζομαι κ να ζω κανονικά οπως ζουσα παίρνοντας για παντα lopressor μου πρότεινε να κανω γονιδιακο ελεγχω κατι που κοστιζει αρκετά κ δυστηχως ουτε με αυτο θα είχαμε πιθανοτατα καμια απαντηση στο τι εχω ακριβώς.. Μου ειπε να μη φοβάμαι κ ότι αυτη η αρρυθμια μου έχω ειναι μοναδική και δικη μου δεν υπαρχει σε καποιο βιβλιο...
> Γενικα θελω να καταλήξω οτι πραγματικά νιωθω πάρα πολυ κουρασμενη με ολο αυτο.. Κ δυστηχως επειδή αυτες τις μερες παλι έχω απαυτες τις ανεξηγητες αρρυθμιες περνάω απαισια.. Είμαι απο τους πιο χαρούμενους ανθρωπους του κοσμου πιστευω.. Κ ολο αυτο με μαραζωνει δε μαφηνει να ζησω κ να κανω ονειρα γιατι συνεχώς φοβαμαι πως οταν συμβαινει θα σταματησει να χτυπαει η καρδια μου.. Εγω προτείνω να μην ακουτε οταν ολοι σας λενε οτι ειναι απο το άγχος.. Εμένα τόσα χρονια αυτο μ λεγανε.. Και να που εχω κοιλιακες αρρυθμιες που δε βρισκουμε απο που έρχονται κ γιατι... Εμενα το αγχος μου γεννήθηκε μετα απο τις αρρυθμιες αυτες... Και οχι οι αρρυθμιες απο το αγχος... Σορρυ για την πολυλογία ημουν πραγματικά συντομη σε σχέση με ολα οσα εζω να μοιραστω μαζι σας..
> Υγεια κ μονο υγεια σς ολους μας


Nagia83 με το που νιωθεις τα φτερουγισματα και αναστατωνεσαι χειροτερευεις την κατασταση. Νομίζω το έχεις καταλάβει αυτό. Το θέμα είναι να κρατάς την ψυχραιμία σου. Εμένα ο γιατρος μου που έχει ότι θα τις νιώθω κάπου κάπου και δεν είναι τίποτα. Υπάρχουν χάπια που μπορεί να σε βοηθήσουν πολύ αλλά παλι καπου καπου θα τα νιωθεις. Μείνε σε ενα γιατρο που να τον εμπιστευεσαι. Δεν είναι καλο να τους αλλάζεις. Όταν τα παθαινεις να θυμασαι πάντα τα λογια του γιατρου σου που σου λέει ότι δεν έχεις τιποτα. Δεν ξέρω αν το βίωσες ακομα αλλά τα φτερουγισματα έχουν πολλές παραλλαγες και θα υπαρξει κάποια φάση που ενω συνήθισες ενα είδος φτερουγισματος θα σου έρθει ενα εντελως καινούργιο και θα φοβηθεις οπότε να φανείς ψυχραιμη

----------


## panospeggy

Nagia83 στα χολτερ που εβαζες περιπου ποσες εκτακτες καταγραφτηκαν ? Ηταν απλες εκτακτες η ειχαν και ριπες και διδυμιες?
Κινεγω πολλες φορες αρχιζω και πιστευω οτι πλεον.δεν.ειναι αγχος. Τις παθαινω την μερα τη νυχτα στον υπνο μου.παντου. περιπου 50 με.100 την ημερα

----------


## elpida33

Εχεις βαλει χολντερ;εχεις παρατηρησει ποτε σε πιανουν....αν δν εχεις καποιο αλλο θεμα στη καρδια στη δομη κτλ δν παθαινεις τπτ οσο αγχωνεσαι γινεται χειροτερο κ στο λεω απο πειρα ακομη κ με την αγωγη π παιρνω παθαινω διδυμιες τριδυμιες ριπες οτι θες ειδικα μετα το φαγητο..100 ειναι πολυ λιγες πρεπει να παθαινεις χιλλιαδες κ για πολυ καιρο για να πεις οτι ειναι θεμα

----------


## panospeggy

Ναι ειχα βαλει πριν 1.μηνα τοτε ειχαν.βρεθει 32 κοιλιακες και 5 υπερκοιλιακες.
Τις παθαινω ολη ημ ημερα με.μια.μικρη επιδεινωση το βραδυ. Σημερα το βραδυ με ταραξαν και δεν μπορεσα να.κκεισω ματι. Πρεπει να παθα καμμια 80αρια. Μετραω και την πιεση μου και ειχα 14 και 11. Μπορει να φερει η υπεεταση αρρυθμια? Εντω.μεταξυ πηρα.και ενα μισο τενορμιν ακομα το βραδυ αλλα δεν.σταματησαν. εχω πειστει πλεον πως.εχω καρδιακη νοσο και δεν μπορουν ακομα να την βρουν. Μαλλον παω για καμια μαγνητικη

----------


## Nikolas73

εγώ κόλλησα προχθές ένα καραμπινάτο συνάχι με αποτέλεσμα την πρώτη νύχτα να μην μπορέσω να κοιμηθώ καθόλου από το μπούκωμα αφού δεν είχα κάποιο σπρέι για τη μύτη. Κοιμήθηκα δηλαδή 2+2 ώρες μόνο. Ε χθες οι έκτακτες έδιναν και έπαιρναν όλη μέρα λόγω αυπνίας. Δεν έδωσα σημασία. Προσπαθώ να μάθω να ζω με αυτό.....

----------


## elpida33

Ο υπερηχος σ ειναι ενταξει;προφανως αγχωθηκες κ ανεβασες πιεση κ φυσικα ηρθαν μ οι εκτατες το ενα φαιρνεη το αλλο κ εγω αμα μεινω αυπνη οπως ειπε ο νικολας αν κουραστω στη δουλεια ξεκινανε..ο φυσιολογικος ανθρωπος εχει καμια εικοσαρια τη μερα ε εμεις εχουμε παραπανω....

----------


## Nagia83

Συμφωνω απολυτα σε αυτα που λες... Πλεον εχω καταλήξει σε γιατρο ηλεκτροφυσιολογο δυστυχως ειναι αθηνα αλλα ειναι αυτος που μ εκανε την ηλεκτρ. μελετη κ εχει δει ολες τις εξετασεις μου κ. Το οικογενιακο ιστορικο μου..καταληξαμε σαυτα που εγραψα παραπανω να μαθω να ζω μαυτο κ να μη φοβάμαι.. Πως να μη φοβάσαι ομως ξανα λεω οταν συμβαινει.. Και ειναι μερες που ειναι σε εξαρση ολο αυτο με τις αρρυθμιες.. Αυτό ποθ φοβαμαι ειναι οι κοιλιακες.. Γιατι αυτες ειναι κ οι επικίνδυνες.. Κακως μεν αλλα εχω διαβασει ενα καρο άρθρα γιαυτες τις παλιοκοιλιακες.. Κ ο γιατρος μ σταθηκε σαυτες γιατι εχουν ειπε περιέργη μορφολογια... Δεν έρχονται απο ενα μονο σημειο..αλλα αφου έκανα οτι μπορουσαμε να κανω... Κ μ ειπε οτι το να βαλουμε πχ απινιδωτη είναι πιο επικίνδυνο... Προσπαθώ να ζω με αυτες και το lopressor για αλλο χαπι προς το παρών δεν μιλησαμε...κ ablation που θα μπορούσαμε να κανουμε κατα τη διαρκεια της μελέτης ουτε λογος.. Αυτα

----------


## Nagia83

Panospeggy 1200κολπικες έκτακτες 7κοιλιακες και το σοβαρο μ ειναι τα επεισόδια κοιλιακης ταχυαρρυθμιας που κανω με ευρεα qrs αρρυθμα μεταξυ τους απο διαφορετικη προελευση τω παραπανω εκτακτων μεταβαλλομενης μορφολογιας κ κατι αλλα που γραφει... Αυτο οταν συμβαινει κραταει λιγα δευτερολεπτα κ επανέρχεται ειναι γυρο στους. 6.7 χτυπους.... Εκει οταν συμβαινει αυτο ειναι που νομιζω θα δω τα ραδικια αναποδα... Οι εκτακτες πλεον δε μς. Πολύαγχονουν προσπαθώ να σφινωσω στο μυαλο μ οτι δεν είναι κατι σοβαρο οι έκτακτες

----------


## panospeggy

> Panospeggy 1200κολπικες έκτακτες 7κοιλιακες και το σοβαρο μ ειναι τα επεισόδια κοιλιακης ταχυαρρυθμιας που κανω με ευρεα qrs αρρυθμα μεταξυ τους απο διαφορετικη προελευση τω παραπανω εκτακτων μεταβαλλομενης μορφολογιας κ κατι αλλα που γραφει... Αυτο οταν συμβαινει κραταει λιγα δευτερολεπτα κ επανέρχεται ειναι γυρο στους. 6.7 χτυπους.... Εκει οταν συμβαινει αυτο ειναι που νομιζω θα δω τα ραδικια αναποδα... Οι εκτακτες πλεον δε μς. Πολύαγχονουν προσπαθώ να σφινωσω στο μυαλο μ οτι δεν είναι κατι σοβαρο οι έκτακτες


Μετα απο τοσες εξετασεις που εκανες και παρολα αυτα δεν εχεις παρει καποια συγκεκριμενη απαντηση στο γιατι γινονται αυτες οι πολυαρρυθμιες?
Και μετα απο ηλεκτροφυσιολογικο ελεγχο παλι δεν πηρες απαντηση; Μου κανει εντυπωση.
Εμενα με προβληματιζει στο χολτερ οτι οι περισσοτερε εκτακτες ειναι κοιλιακες. Παιζει καποιο ρολο αυτο η απλα να το αγνοησω? Kαι το χειροτερο ειναι οτι με πιανουν οτι ξαπλωνω για υπνο (και ορθιος αλλα λιγοτερο) με αποτελεσμα να μη μπορω να κοιμηθω οταν ερχεται η μια πανω στην αλλη ανεξαρτητα σε ποιο πλευρο κοιμαμαι. Και το tenormin 25mg που παιρνω δεν τις σταματαει σχεδον καθολου. Σπανια απλα να τις ηρεμησει λιγο.

----------


## Nagia83

Εμ αυτο σου λεω απο το μαιο του 19 ως Νοέμβριο ασχολήθηκα με αυτο το θέμα μου.. Σταματησα απτη δουλεια μου βγηκα ταμειο γιατι ειπα φτάνει θα το παω ως το τέλος δεν αντεχω αλλο.. Κ ομως μετα απο χολντερ τεστ κοποσεως μαγνητικη ηλεκτροφυσιολογικη μελέτη παλι δεν εχω ξεκαθαρη απαντηση γιαντο τι ειναι αυτο... Μου πρότεινε σαν τελειωτικό το γονιδιακο ελεγχο αλλα να δωσω τωρα 1000ε για να εχω μια ισως... Απαντηση που δεν θα ναι ισως ξανα λεω ξεκαθαρη?.? Η απάντηση μ ήταν αυτή.. Οτι ειναι μια δικη μου αρρυθμια κ να ζησω με αυτη.. Προφανώς καποιο γονιδιο μου εχει μεταλλαχτεί.. Κ μου δινει αυτες τις αρρυθμιες.. Φυσικα και δε με καθησυχάζει ολο αυτο οταν συμβαινει ειναι σαν το τέλος του κοσμου.. Χωρις πανικο πλεον αλλα νιωθω πολυ ασχημα καθε φορά κ τρομο.. Αλλα χωρις πανικό οσο μπορω... Κ μενα το lopressor δεν τις εξαφανισε.. Απλα βαραει πιο ήρεμα η καρδια μου κ δε λειτουργω στη τσιτα συνεχεια.. Γνωμη καλε μου δε θα σου δωσω δεν ειμαι γιατρος εσυ ξες τι νιώθεις και πως κ γω για να παρω αυτές τις απαντησεις... Εφτασα 36 κ ακομα ακρη δεν εχω βγαλει.. Αλλα ποιος μου εγγυάται οτι η κοιλιακη μου ταχυαρρυθμια καποια μερα δε θα κρατήσει παραπάνω δευτεροπλεπτα και θα... Έχετε γεια βρυσολες...σου ξαναλέω ψαξτο τοσο οσο θα καταφερεις να ηρεμησεις... Οσο αυτο ειναι δυνατόν

----------


## notis

Νagia83.Υπαρχει ενα κολπο για την κοιλιακη ταχυαρρυθμια δοκιμασε το,σε μενα παντως πιανει.Την στιγμη που καταλαβαινεις οτι παει να αρχισει βηξε οσο πιο δυνατα και παρατεταμενα μπορεις.Αυτο το κολπο πετυχαίνει σε πολλους, ευχομαι και σε σενα.....

----------


## Nagia83

Notis πραγματικα ασυναίσθητα ειναι το πρωτο πραμα που κανω καθως επισης βαραω το στερνο μου... Ειναι οντως κολπο? Δε ξερβ αν το σταματαει αλλα ο οργανισμος μου απο μονος τουβετσι αντιδραει

----------


## ΖΜΕ

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα. Έχω ανοίξει θέμα για τις έκτακτες αλλά πριν προσέξω αυτό εδώ. Βλέπω ότι τόσος κόσμος ταλαιπωρειτε και δεν υπάρχει σωτηρία. Αυτό με τρελαίνει. Εγώ έχω πάθει νομίζω κατάθλιψη από αυτό.. Δεν ζω απλά λειτουργώ μηχανικά. Απλά να βγει η μέρα. Δεν χαίρομαι τα παιδιά μου. Είμαι μαμά 3 μικρών παιδιών και δεν μπορώ να χαρώ. Ζω μέσα στον τρόμο από την ώρα που θα ανοίξω τα μάτια μου. Συγνώμη αν σας κούρασα. Είναι τόσα αυτά που νιώθω. Τόσα πολλά τα άσχημα συναισθήματα. Μα ένα μόνο ζητάω. Την ελευθερία μου. Να νιώσω υγειης και δίχως τον φόβο του θανάτου

----------


## dchristof

> Καλησπέρα και από εμένα. Έχω ανοίξει θέμα για τις έκτακτες αλλά πριν προσέξω αυτό εδώ. Βλέπω ότι τόσος κόσμος ταλαιπωρειτε και δεν υπάρχει σωτηρία. Αυτό με τρελαίνει. Εγώ έχω πάθει νομίζω κατάθλιψη από αυτό.. Δεν ζω απλά λειτουργώ μηχανικά. Απλά να βγει η μέρα. Δεν χαίρομαι τα παιδιά μου. Είμαι μαμά 3 μικρών παιδιών και δεν μπορώ να χαρώ. Ζω μέσα στον τρόμο από την ώρα που θα ανοίξω τα μάτια μου. Συγνώμη αν σας κούρασα. Είναι τόσα αυτά που νιώθω. Τόσα πολλά τα άσχημα συναισθήματα. Μα ένα μόνο ζητάω. Την ελευθερία μου. Να νιώσω υγειης και δίχως τον φόβο του θανάτου


ΖΜΕ αν έχεις πάει σε γιατρό και έχεις κάνει εξετάσεις και σου έχει πει ότι είναι ακίνδυνες τζάμπα σκας. Στο λέω γιατί έφαγα 2-3 χρόνια απ΄τη ζωή μου να ασχολούμαι μόνο με τις έκτακτες. Εμένα μου εμφανίστηκαν μετά τη γέννα του 3ου μου παιδιού πριν 4 χρόνια, στα 40 μου. Πήγα σε 3-4 καρδιολόγους και αρρυθμιολόγους, έκανα ηλεκτροκαρδιογραφήματα, υπερήχους, τεστ κοπώσεως, έβαλα holter ρυθμού 2 φορές, δοκίμασα ότι συμπλήρωμα διατροφής και βιταμίνες μπορείς να φανταστείς, πήγα σε ενδοκρινολόγους, παθολόγους κλπ κλπ και στο τέλος απλά έφυγαν μόνες τους όταν σταμάτησα να ασχολούμαι. Όχι ότι δεν τις έχω ακόμα αλλά καμία σχέση με τα πρώτα 2,5 χρόνια.. Οπότε η καλύτερη συμβουλή που μπορείς να ακολουθήσεις είναι απλά να σταματήσεις να ασχολείσαι. Εγώ τα διάβαζα και εκνευριζόμουν αλλά τελικά αυτό είναι το μυστικό. Και πίστεψε με δεν υπάρχει facebook group ή forum γενικά σχετικό με αρρυθμίες και έκτακτες που να μην είμαι γραμμένη..

----------


## elpida33

Όλοι περάσαμε κ περναμε ακριβώς τισ ίδιες καταστασεις με σένα κ τα ίδια συναισθήματα αν διαβασεις εδώ εμπειρίες θα ταυτιστεις απόλυτα... Η ουσία είναι μια αν οι εξετάσεις είναι οκ το μόνο π μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να δουλέψεις κάποια πραγματάκια άγχος καφέ τσιγάρο ελαττώσε τα φτιάξε τη διατροφή σ περισσότερο νερό κ μπορεί κάτι να γίνει αλλιωσ σίγουρα κάποια στιγμή ο δν θα γίνεις σημασία θα σε ξεχάσουν κ αυτα...εγκεφαλοσ κ καρδιά συνδέονται αποσυνδεσε τα για λιγο... Κοίτα να χάσεις τη καθημερινότητα κ ακόμα κ αν τα παθαίνεισ συνέχισε...

----------


## elpida33

Εννοώ να χαρείς τη καθημερινότητα...

----------


## ΖΜΕ

Τα έχω κάνει όλα. Holter 3 στο σύνολο.Συχνη παρακολούθηση από καρδιολογο εξετάσεις αιματολογικες κλπ κλπ. Καρδιογραφηματα τριπλεξ τα πάντα. Τον Μάρτιο του 2019 έκανα ablation στον ευαγγελισμό για υπερκοιλιακες ταχυκαρδιες. Έφτανα 270 παλμούς. Τολμώ να πω ότι μακάρι να είχα τις υπερκοιλιακες πάρα αυτό που ζω!! Όσο και να μην το σκέφτομαι έρχονται από το πουθενά. Βέβαια ζω μέσα στο άγχος πολύ θα έλεγα και στην κλεισούρα για 3 χρόνια μετά την γέννηση των διδύμων. Δυστυχώς δεν με παρακολουθεί κάποιος γιατρός για ψυχολογική υποστήριξη λόγω οικονομικών.

----------


## elpida33

Εχεισ κανει τα πάντα τώρα το μόνο π πρεπει να κάνεις είναι να συγκεντρώσεις όλη σ τη δυναμη για χάρη των παιδιων σ... Να τα χάρεις όσο μπορείς... Όλοι οι καρδιολογοι μ έχουν πει ότι οι ταχυπαλμιες είναι χειρότερες από τισ έκτακτες σε βάθος χρόνου μπορεί να δημιουργήσουν θέμα οι έκτακτες μόνο αν είναι χιλιάδες... Πόσες έχεις;

----------


## ΖΜΕ

> Εχεισ κανει τα πάντα τώρα το μόνο π πρεπει να κάνεις είναι να συγκεντρώσεις όλη σ τη δυναμη για χάρη των παιδιων σ... Να τα χάρεις όσο μπορείς... Όλοι οι καρδιολογοι μ έχουν πει ότι οι ταχυπαλμιες είναι χειρότερες από τισ έκτακτες σε βάθος χρόνου μπορεί να δημιουργήσουν θέμα οι έκτακτες μόνο αν είναι χιλιάδες... Πόσες έχεις;


Εξαρτάται τις μέρες. Υπάρχουν μέρες που είμαι πολύ καλά. Άλλες μέρες όπως η σημερινή εκεί που πήγα για εξετάσεις εγώ και τα παιδιά το πρωί, με έπιασαν απανωτές και από τον πανικό μου ερχόταν ζαλάδα. Όχι πολλές δεν έχω. 2 φορές με έχει πιάσει να έχω απανωτές. Συνέχεια να μην σταματάνε και πήγα στο νοσοκομείο όπου μου είπαν μετά από καρδιογραφηματα ότι είναι ακινδυνες. Εγώ όμως πέθαινα λέω πάει αυτό είναι. Οι γιατροί όμως λες και δεν είχα τίποτα μου έλεγαν μην φοβάσαι. Πάντα μισό ζαναξ για να ηρεμήσω και τίποτα άλλο. Δεν γίνεται όμως ρε παιδιά. Όσο και αν κάποιοι λένε μην το σκέφτεσαι και θα φύγει δεν φεύγει!!!! Και δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι το άγχος μου και η ψυχολογία μου τα κάνουν ολα

----------


## elpida33

Πολλά μπορεί να φταίνε από ψυχολογικά άγχος μέχρι σωματικά καφές τσιγάρο αυπνια....κ απο τη στιγμή ο σ έχουν πει ότι είναι ακινδυνες απλά δέξου το.. Κ στο λέω εγώ π ανάσα έπαιρνα κ παθαινα δυο τρεις μαζί...

----------


## ΖΜΕ

> Πολλά μπορεί να φταίνε από ψυχολογικά άγχος μέχρι σωματικά καφές τσιγάρο αυπνια....κ απο τη στιγμή ο σ έχουν πει ότι είναι ακινδυνες απλά δέξου το.. Κ στο λέω εγώ π ανάσα έπαιρνα κ παθαινα δυο τρεις μαζί...


Ούτε καπνίζω ούτε πίνω. Έχω όμως πολύ άγχος-στρες-κούραση σωματική και ψυχολογική. Έχω περάσει δύσκολα τους τελευταίους μήνες και κοιμάμαι πολύ λίγο. Γύρω στις 4 ώρες το 24ωρο.

----------


## elpida33

Είναι μια αρχική απάντηση το σώμα είναι ήδη σε υπερένταση.. Έχεις κ δυο μικρά παιδια απ ότι διάβασα.. Απλά κάνει λίγο κουράγιο θα δεις θα συνελθεις

----------


## Nagia83

Αν κ εφοσον ειναι μονο ψυχολογικό το θεμα σου γνωμη μ ειναι να πας σε ψυχολογο ψυχίατρο.. Υπάρχουν κ δωρεαν αν ψαξεις εχω παει εδω θεσσαλονικη δε ξερω απο πο είσαι αλλα εχω κανει ΓΑΨ είδος ψυχαναλυσης εντελως δωρεαν και με βοηθησε πολυ... Οι εκτακτες μου φυσικα κ δεν φυγανε... Προφανως εχεις διαβασει το δικο μου θεμα παραπανω μιας κ εγω ειμαι επισης μια κοπελα μου ξυπνάω και κοιμαμαι με το φοβο του θανατου εξαιτίας των αρρυθμιων μου αλλα η ψυχαναλυση με βοηθησς παρα πολυ και οι β αναστολεις που παιρνω σε οτι αφορα τις κρισεις πανικου μου κ στο να ειμαι λιγο πιο κουλ με τις φοβιες μου.. Ψαξτο λιγο και οσο μπορεις δωσε χρονο στον εαυτο σου.. Αφιέρωσε καποια ωρα της ημερας κ για σενα οσο μπορεις.. Σίγουρα δυσκολο με τα παιδάκια αλλα καντο για σενα

----------


## ΖΜΕ

> Είναι μια αρχική απάντηση το σώμα είναι ήδη σε υπερένταση.. Έχεις κ δυο μικρά παιδια απ ότι διάβασα.. Απλά κάνει λίγο κουράγιο θα δεις θα συνελθεις


Έχεις δίκιο σε αυτό. Το σώμα μου πλέον αντιδράει από όλα αυτά που έχουν μαζευτεί μέσα μου. Έπειτα από την αυτοκτονία της γιαγιάς μου το καλοκαίρι έχω γίνει χειρότερα. Είμαι κλεισμένη με τα δίδυμα 2 χρόνια μέσα και έχω και 1 μεγαλύτερο παιδί που θέλει όλη μέρα τρέξιμο. Δυστυχώς δεν τα χαίρομαι γιατί ζω μέσα στο φόβο. Χάνω στιγμές θα ήθελα πολύ να ξεκινήσω αγωγή αλλά όλο το αναβάλω λόγω οικονομικων

----------


## ΖΜΕ

> Αν κ εφοσον ειναι μονο ψυχολογικό το θεμα σου γνωμη μ ειναι να πας σε ψυχολογο ψυχίατρο.. Υπάρχουν κ δωρεαν αν ψαξεις εχω παει εδω θεσσαλονικη δε ξερω απο πο είσαι αλλα εχω κανει ΓΑΨ είδος ψυχαναλυσης εντελως δωρεαν και με βοηθησε πολυ... Οι εκτακτες μου φυσικα κ δεν φυγανε... Προφανως εχεις διαβασει το δικο μου θεμα παραπανω μιας κ εγω ειμαι επισης μια κοπελα μου ξυπνάω και κοιμαμαι με το φοβο του θανατου εξαιτίας των αρρυθμιων μου αλλα η ψυχαναλυση με βοηθησς παρα πολυ και οι β αναστολεις που παιρνω σε οτι αφορα τις κρισεις πανικου μου κ στο να ειμαι λιγο πιο κουλ με τις φοβιες μου.. Ψαξτο λιγο και οσο μπορεις δωσε χρονο στον εαυτο σου.. Αφιέρωσε καποια ωρα της ημερας κ για σενα οσο μπορεις.. Σίγουρα δυσκολο με τα παιδάκια αλλα καντο για σενα


Έχω απευθυνθεί στο Δήμο μου. Μένω Αθήνα. Δυστυχώς αναλαμβάνουν πολύ βαριές περιπτώσεις και δεν έγινα δεκτή. Δεν μπορώ να πάω σε ψυχολόγο διότι είμαι άνεργη και με 1 μισθό του συζύγου δεν περισσεύουν. Θα ξεκινήσω όμως αγωγή δεν πάει άλλο. Εμένα δεν μου δίνει κανένας καρδιολόγος ούτε αρυθμιολογος χάπια γιατί δεν χρειάζεται.Έτσι λενε

----------


## elpida33

Εγώ παράδειγμα παιρνω μισό κονκορ την ελάχιστη δόση ψυχολογική υποστήριξη όπως λέει ο γιατρός τόσο ελαφρυα δόση κ τη πήρα με πολυ συζήτηση καθώς ήμουν κ αντίθετη αλλά τλκ με βοήθησε απίστευτα... Όποτε πάντα υπάρχει κάτι συζήτησε το με το γιατρό σ

----------


## ΖΜΕ

> Εγώ παράδειγμα παιρνω μισό κονκορ την ελάχιστη δόση ψυχολογική υποστήριξη όπως λέει ο γιατρός τόσο ελαφρυα δόση κ τη πήρα με πολυ συζήτηση καθώς ήμουν κ αντίθετη αλλά τλκ με βοήθησε απίστευτα... Όποτε πάντα υπάρχει κάτι συζήτησε το με το γιατρό σ


Όσες φορές έχω ζητήσει βοήθεια φαρμακευτική μου την αρνούνται όλοι λέγοντας πως οι β αναστολείς δεν είναι φάρμακο για την περίπτωση μου. Μπορεί να μου ρίξουν και την πίεση και να έχω χειρότερα αποτελέσματα. Όλοι μου λένε για χρήση ζαναξ αν δεν μπορώ να το παλέψω άλλο. Όμως και το ζαναξ δεν λύνει το πρόβλημα. Είναι για λίγο όσο κρατάει η επιρροή του φαρμάκου. Σκέφτομαι μήπως τα αντικαταθλιπτικα με βοηθήσουν δεν έχω άλλη ελπίδα. Θα πάω αναγκαστικά 1 φορά σε γιατρό όταν μπορέσω να το συζητήσω.

----------


## ntinti

> Όσες φορές έχω ζητήσει βοήθεια φαρμακευτική μου την αρνούνται όλοι λέγοντας πως οι β αναστολείς δεν είναι φάρμακο για την περίπτωση μου. Μπορεί να μου ρίξουν και την πίεση και να έχω χειρότερα αποτελέσματα. Όλοι μου λένε για χρήση ζαναξ αν δεν μπορώ να το παλέψω άλλο. Όμως και το ζαναξ δεν λύνει το πρόβλημα. Είναι για λίγο όσο κρατάει η επιρροή του φαρμάκου. Σκέφτομαι μήπως τα αντικαταθλιπτικα με βοηθήσουν δεν έχω άλλη ελπίδα. Θα πάω αναγκαστικά 1 φορά σε γιατρό όταν μπορέσω να το συζητήσω.


Αν σε βοηθούν τα ζαναξ τότε σίγουρα χρειάζεσαι αγωγή γιατί δεν πρέπει να ξεπεράσεις το τρίμηνο χρήσης τους μετά θα είναι πολύ δύσκολη η διακοπή τους.....
Είναι σαν Ν λέμε ότι έχεις μια αρρώστια και εσύ αντί να πάρεις αντιβίωση για να σου περάσει πέρνεις μονο ντεπον.
Έτσι μου τα είχε παρουσιάσει εμένα ο γιατρός μου και όντως έτσι ήταν....
Ότι και να ακούς τα αντικαταθλιπτικα κόβονται πολύ πιο ευκολα όταν είσαι έτοιμη και πέραν του εξαμήνου παρά τα ζαναξ.....
Ήδη είμαι στο πρώτο μήνα με αντικαταθλιπτικό για την αγχώδεις διαταραχή μου και τα ήπια σημάδια κατάθλιψης που εμφανιζα και Μ την χαμηλότερη δόση και άρχισα πλέον να κάνω πράγματα .... έχουν λιγοστέψει πολλά από τα ψυχοσωματικά που είχα και το κυριοτερο εχω λιγοστέψει τα ζαναξ στο ελάχιστο πριν παρέλθει το τρίμηνο.....


Θα κάνεις ότι πιστεύει εσυ καλύτερο για τον ευατο σου και το κυριοτερο για να χαρείς τα παιδακια σου που όσο μεγαλώνουν οι απαιτήσεις και το τρέξιμο που έχουν θα μεγαλώνουν και αυτά.....
Και δες όλη αυτή την περιπέτεια από την θετική της πλευρά,θα δυναμώσεις εσυ είτε με την φαρμακευτική βοήθεια είτε με την ψυχολογική υποστηριξη και θα είσαι έτοιμη να δυναμώνει και Τ παιδάκια σου σε κάθε δυσκολία που θα αντιμετωπίζουν!

----------


## Tasos39

> Ούτε καπνίζω ούτε πίνω. Έχω όμως πολύ άγχος-στρες-κούραση σωματική και ψυχολογική. Έχω περάσει δύσκολα τους τελευταίους μήνες και κοιμάμαι πολύ λίγο. Γύρω στις 4 ώρες το 24ωρο.


ZME κοιταξε λίγο τις ώρες ύπνου σου. Δεν κοιμάσαι σχεδόν καθόλου και αυτό παίζει ρόλο στα φτερουγίσματα. Προσπάθησε να κοιμάσαι τουλάχιστον 8 ώρες. Εγώ αν δεν κοιμηθώ καλά την προηγούμενη νύχτα με πιάνουν τα φτερουγίσματα την επομένη.

----------


## ΖΜΕ

> ZME κοιταξε λίγο τις ώρες ύπνου σου. Δεν κοιμάσαι σχεδόν καθόλου και αυτό παίζει ρόλο στα φτερουγίσματα. Προσπάθησε να κοιμάσαι τουλάχιστον 8 ώρες. Εγώ αν δεν κοιμηθώ καλά την προηγούμενη νύχτα με πιάνουν τα φτερουγίσματα την επομένη.


Ναι το γνωρίζω. Έκτακτες και ταχυκαρδιες πάντα συνοδεύουν μια αυπνη νυχτα. Δεν με περνει ευκολα ο ύπνος και το πρωί ξυπνάω νωρίς

----------


## Tasos39

> Ναι το γνωρίζω. Έκτακτες και ταχυκαρδιες πάντα συνοδεύουν μια αυπνη νυχτα. Δεν με περνει ευκολα ο ύπνος και το πρωί ξυπνάω νωρίς


κανένα ηρεμιστικό δοκιμασες?

----------


## ΖΜΕ

> κανένα ηρεμιστικό δοκιμασες?


Ναι ζαναξ. Όμως πρέπει να είμαι σε κακό χάλι για να το πάρω. Όμως επειδή δεν με παρακολουθεί γιατρός για να έχω αγωγή κανονική φοβάμαι να παίρνω

----------


## Tasos39

> Ναι ζαναξ. Όμως πρέπει να είμαι σε κακό χάλι για να το πάρω. Όμως επειδή δεν με παρακολουθεί γιατρός για να έχω αγωγή κανονική φοβάμαι να παίρνω


Πρέπει να πας σε γιατρό για να σου γράψει μια αγωγή να παίρνεις και να σε παρακολουθα. Δεν μπορείς από μόνη σου να το ξεπεράσεις.

----------


## Jordan1973

Γειά σας παιδιά. Για πρώτη φορα έγραψα σε αυτό το site πριν πολλά χρόνια με κύριο θέμα την αγχώδη διαταραχή που έχω και κρίσεις πανικού. Αφού κατάφερα να ελέγξω κάπως τα παραπάνω με χρόνια ψυχοθεραπείας και φαρμακευτικών αγωγών, με βρήκε φέτος ειδικά ένας νέος διάολος που λέγετει Αρρυθμίες.. Διαβάζω τα σχόλια σας και ταυτίζομαι τόσο που από την μία μου έρχεται να βάλω τα κλάματα και από την άλλη βάζω κ τα γέλια καμιά φορά γιατί βρίσκω τόσα κοινά στοιχεία με εσάς..

Εγώ είμαι 46 χρ. Και οι αρρυθμίες ήταν κάτι πολύ παροδικό που συνέβαινε για μερικές μέρες τον χρόνο. Άντε για καμιά βδομάδα και μετά περνάγαν. Τις έβλεπα κάτι σαν λόξυγκα της καρδιάς.. Εϊναι το κλασικό που η καρδιά σταματάει για 1-2 δευτερα και μετά χτυπάει δυνατά κ σου κόβεται η ανάσα... Αυτό αναστατώνει ολόκληρο τον οργανισμό και σου χαλάει την διάθεση..

Ωσπου το 2019 ξεκινάει αυτος ο καρδιακός λόξυγκας τέλη Μαίου (κλασική εποχή για μένα, δεν ξέρω γιατί..) κ είπα θα περάσει. Κουράγιο. Αυτή την φορά συνεχίστηκε ολόκληρο το καλοκαίρι! Με διέλυσε. Συμπτωματικα κατά την έναρξη περίπου των αρρυθμιών είχα ξεκινήσει αγωγή με αντικαταθλιπτικα. Το Escitalopram γιατί είχα συμπτώματα χρόνιας κόπωσης. 

Εννοειται ότι έχω πάει πολλές φορές στα επείγοντα, έχω κανει διπλεξ, τριπλεξ... και ό,τι άλλο υπάρχει κ να με διαβεβαιώνουν ότι δεν έχω τιποτα το παθολογικο. Μαλιστα στο τελευταίο τεστ κοπωσης, όταν άρχισα να ανεβάζω ρυθμούς, οι αρρυθμίες εξαφανίστηκαν! Και επανήλθαν με το που σταμάτησα να τρεχω....

Κατα΄τον Σεπτέμβριο σε φάση απόγνωσης μου περνάει απ το μυαλό μηπως φταινε τα φαρμακα. Οντως αρχιζω να τα διακόπτω σταδιακα κ οι κρισεις αρρυθμιων εξαφανιστηκαν!!! Ημουν ο πιο ευτυχισμένος ανθρωπος στον κόσμο. Δυστυχως η ευτυχία μου κρατησε 2 μήνες μέχρι που ήρθε κ η 2η επισκεψη διαρκειας....

Περι τον Νοεμβριο του 2019 λοιπον άρχισε ξανά το πανυγήρι... Λέω, δεν είναι δυνατόν! Γιατί ρε γμτ!! Αφού είχε λυθεί το πρόβλημα και ευχαριστούσα τον Θεό! Δεν είναι δίκαιο αυτό!! Από τότε έχουν περάσει 4 μήνες και η ταλαιπωρία μου συνεχίζεται. Ο καρδιολόγος μου έγραψε Concor 5 (β αναστολεας). Την 1η μερα ανεκοψε της εκτακτες, την 2η λιγοτερο κ απο την 3η ξανα τα ιδια κ μη πω χειρότερα... 

Είναι απίστευτο! Ξυπνάω το πρωί και οι εκτακτες με καλημερίζουν πριν καν ανοιξω τα ματια μου! Εχω κόψει καφεδες, εχω περιορίσει το τσιγάρο, έχω αρχίσει περπάτημα. Τιποτα.. Χτες το βραδυ γυρισα απο κεντρο μέχρι την Καλλιθεα που μενω με τα πόδια για γυμναστική και με το που εκατσα στον υπολογιστή να σου πάλι οι εκτακτες.. Είναι εντελώς τραγικό, η ζωη έιναι αφόρητη...

Δηλ είμαι καταδικασμένος να τρεχω ασταμάτητα σαν τον Βεγγο για να μην τις νιωθω... Δεν μπορώ να έχω ηρεμία, δεν μπορώ να κάτσω να διαβάσω ένα βιβλίο... πρέπει να έιμαι συνεχως σε κίνηση για να μην τις ακούω....Παίρνω και zanax. Ούτε και αυτα τίποτα... Είμαι τόσο στεναχωρημένος.. Λέω γιατι ρε θεε μου, τι κακό έχω κάνει.. Δεν θα το ευχόμουν ούτε στον χειρότερο εχθρό μου.

Συνειδητοποιησα δε, ότι οι αρρυθμίες ήταν εξαρχής το πρόβλημα γιατί αυτές ήταν το trigger για τις κρίσεις πανικού που άρχισα να έχω απο τα 16 μου. Μου διέλυσαν την ζωή. Ακολούθησε ένας φαυλος κυκλος άγχους εξαιτίας τους. Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι δεν υπάρχει καποια λύση σε αυτό το πρόβλημα.

----------


## elpida33

Jordan ταυτίζομαι απόλυτα μαζί σ σε ότι σ συμβαίνει ακόμα κ χρονικά... Έτσι πάθαινα κ εγώ από μικρή έτσι το θεωρουσα κ εγώ θυμάμαι έλεγα σιγά αλλάζει χτυπο η καρδιά.. Έπαιρνα κονκορ εξαφανίστηκαν σχεδόν τα σταματησα όλα καλά κ μετα απο ενα μηνα το Νοέμβρη παλι από την αρχή κ χειρότερα ξεκίνησα το κονκορ κ με πήρε δυο μήνες να ηρεμησω παλι κόντευα να τρελαθώ έπαιρνα το χάπι κ παθαινα έκτακτες όλη μέρα.. Μια Κυριακή θυμάμαι έπαθα καμια 50 άρια ανάσα κ έκτακτη κ ξαφνικά την άλλη μέρα σχεδόν σταμάτησαν από τότε έχω μια τη μέρα κ περνανε κ μέρες χωρίς να νιώθω τλχ γτ μπορεί να παθαίνω αλλά μικρές... Λέω κ εγώ γτ σε μενα;ειδικά τις χειρότερες μέρες αλλά οι γιατροί μ έλεγαν δν ειναι τπτ υποθέτω κάπου αρχισα να το παιρνω απόφαση πια λέω έτσι ειναι το σώμα μ τέλος, συνεχίζω το χάπι κ απλά προσπαθω να μεννω ηρεμη γτ λίγο τα ταραχτω ξεκινάνε...μεινε ψυχραιμος θα έρθουν κ καλυτερες μέρες...

----------


## Tasos39

> Γειά σας παιδιά. Για πρώτη φορα έγραψα σε αυτό το site πριν πολλά χρόνια με κύριο θέμα την αγχώδη διαταραχή που έχω και κρίσεις πανικού. Αφού κατάφερα να ελέγξω κάπως τα παραπάνω με χρόνια ψυχοθεραπείας και φαρμακευτικών αγωγών, με βρήκε φέτος ειδικά ένας νέος διάολος που λέγετει Αρρυθμίες.. Διαβάζω τα σχόλια σας και ταυτίζομαι τόσο που από την μία μου έρχεται να βάλω τα κλάματα και από την άλλη βάζω κ τα γέλια καμιά φορά γιατί βρίσκω τόσα κοινά στοιχεία με εσάς..
> 
> Εγώ είμαι 46 χρ. Και οι αρρυθμίες ήταν κάτι πολύ παροδικό που συνέβαινε για μερικές μέρες τον χρόνο. Άντε για καμιά βδομάδα και μετά περνάγαν. Τις έβλεπα κάτι σαν λόξυγκα της καρδιάς.. Εϊναι το κλασικό που η καρδιά σταματάει για 1-2 δευτερα και μετά χτυπάει δυνατά κ σου κόβεται η ανάσα... Αυτό αναστατώνει ολόκληρο τον οργανισμό και σου χαλάει την διάθεση..
> 
> Ωσπου το 2019 ξεκινάει αυτος ο καρδιακός λόξυγκας τέλη Μαίου (κλασική εποχή για μένα, δεν ξέρω γιατί..) κ είπα θα περάσει. Κουράγιο. Αυτή την φορά συνεχίστηκε ολόκληρο το καλοκαίρι! Με διέλυσε. Συμπτωματικα κατά την έναρξη περίπου των αρρυθμιών είχα ξεκινήσει αγωγή με αντικαταθλιπτικα. Το Escitalopram γιατί είχα συμπτώματα χρόνιας κόπωσης. 
> 
> Εννοειται ότι έχω πάει πολλές φορές στα επείγοντα, έχω κανει διπλεξ, τριπλεξ... και ό,τι άλλο υπάρχει κ να με διαβεβαιώνουν ότι δεν έχω τιποτα το παθολογικο. Μαλιστα στο τελευταίο τεστ κοπωσης, όταν άρχισα να ανεβάζω ρυθμούς, οι αρρυθμίες εξαφανίστηκαν! Και επανήλθαν με το που σταμάτησα να τρεχω....
> 
> Κατα΄τον Σεπτέμβριο σε φάση απόγνωσης μου περνάει απ το μυαλό μηπως φταινε τα φαρμακα. Οντως αρχιζω να τα διακόπτω σταδιακα κ οι κρισεις αρρυθμιων εξαφανιστηκαν!!! Ημουν ο πιο ευτυχισμένος ανθρωπος στον κόσμο. Δυστυχως η ευτυχία μου κρατησε 2 μήνες μέχρι που ήρθε κ η 2η επισκεψη διαρκειας....
> ...




Φίλε Jordan πόσες εκτακτες εδειξε το holder που εβαλες?ευθυνεται και η ψυχολογια πολυ όσο αφορά τις εκτακτες. Ειδικά αν είσαι και ευαίσθητος 'οπως όλοι μας
φαντάζομαι εδω στο group.

----------


## Nagia83

Καλησπερα ομαδα εγω θελω επίσης να ρωτησω για τι εκτακτες μιλατε? Κοιλιακες η κολπικες?

----------


## ΖΜΕ

> Γειά σας παιδιά. Για πρώτη φορα έγραψα σε αυτό το site πριν πολλά χρόνια με κύριο θέμα την αγχώδη διαταραχή που έχω και κρίσεις πανικού. Αφού κατάφερα να ελέγξω κάπως τα παραπάνω με χρόνια ψυχοθεραπείας και φαρμακευτικών αγωγών, με βρήκε φέτος ειδικά ένας νέος διάολος που λέγετει Αρρυθμίες.. Διαβάζω τα σχόλια σας και ταυτίζομαι τόσο που από την μία μου έρχεται να βάλω τα κλάματα και από την άλλη βάζω κ τα γέλια καμιά φορά γιατί βρίσκω τόσα κοινά στοιχεία με εσάς..
> 
> Εγώ είμαι 46 χρ. Και οι αρρυθμίες ήταν κάτι πολύ παροδικό που συνέβαινε για μερικές μέρες τον χρόνο. Άντε για καμιά βδομάδα και μετά περνάγαν. Τις έβλεπα κάτι σαν λόξυγκα της καρδιάς.. Εϊναι το κλασικό που η καρδιά σταματάει για 1-2 δευτερα και μετά χτυπάει δυνατά κ σου κόβεται η ανάσα... Αυτό αναστατώνει ολόκληρο τον οργανισμό και σου χαλάει την διάθεση..
> 
> Ωσπου το 2019 ξεκινάει αυτος ο καρδιακός λόξυγκας τέλη Μαίου (κλασική εποχή για μένα, δεν ξέρω γιατί..) κ είπα θα περάσει. Κουράγιο. Αυτή την φορά συνεχίστηκε ολόκληρο το καλοκαίρι! Με διέλυσε. Συμπτωματικα κατά την έναρξη περίπου των αρρυθμιών είχα ξεκινήσει αγωγή με αντικαταθλιπτικα. Το Escitalopram γιατί είχα συμπτώματα χρόνιας κόπωσης. 
> 
> Εννοειται ότι έχω πάει πολλές φορές στα επείγοντα, έχω κανει διπλεξ, τριπλεξ... και ό,τι άλλο υπάρχει κ να με διαβεβαιώνουν ότι δεν έχω τιποτα το παθολογικο. Μαλιστα στο τελευταίο τεστ κοπωσης, όταν άρχισα να ανεβάζω ρυθμούς, οι αρρυθμίες εξαφανίστηκαν! Και επανήλθαν με το που σταμάτησα να τρεχω....
> 
> Κατα΄τον Σεπτέμβριο σε φάση απόγνωσης μου περνάει απ το μυαλό μηπως φταινε τα φαρμακα. Οντως αρχιζω να τα διακόπτω σταδιακα κ οι κρισεις αρρυθμιων εξαφανιστηκαν!!! Ημουν ο πιο ευτυχισμένος ανθρωπος στον κόσμο. Δυστυχως η ευτυχία μου κρατησε 2 μήνες μέχρι που ήρθε κ η 2η επισκεψη διαρκειας....
> ...


Σαν να τα γράφω εγώ και άλλα τόσα... Η απόλυτη θλίψη και τρόμος. Δεν πάνε να λένε δεν θα σε σκοτώσουν... Τι μου λένε όλοι όταν μου συμβαίνει παγωνω ολόκληρη. Από τον φόβο μου πάω κατευθείαν τουαλέτα! Μαυρίζει όλη η μέρα μου. Ουδείς δεν το καταλαβαίνει. Ο άντρας μου λέει δεν έχεις τίποτα στο έχουν πει 100 γιατροί. Καλά... Ας το νιώσεις 1 φορά μόνο και έλα πες μου

----------


## Jordan1973

Παιδιά, απαντώ ότι, δεν έχω βάλει holder γιατί αυτά τα πράγματα με αγχώνουν κ επίσης δεν καταλαβαίνω το νόημα. Δηλ τι να μου πούνε; Πόσες έκτακτες έχω; Αφού τις ακούω! Σε μέρες κρίσεις δεν περνάει λεπτό, χωρίς μια έκτακτη! Άρα μιλάμε για 60 την ώρα Χ 16 ώρες (δηλ όσες ώρες είμαι ξύπνιος)= 960 την μέρα.. Σκέφτομαι καμιά φορά, κ υγιής να είναι η καρδιά σου..πόσο να αντέξει! Θα αρρωστήσει στο τέλος κ επίσημα... 

Τέλος πάντων, το απρόσμενα ευχάριστο για μένα, είναι ότι ύστερα απο αρκετούς μήνες, οι αρρυθμίες μου, εξαφανίστηκαν ξαφνικά τις τελευταίες μέρες και για ακόμα μια φορά ευχαριστώ τον θεό και εύχομαι να κρατήσει η ηρεμία μου, όσο γίνεται περισσότερο... Νιώθω τόσο ωραία αυτές τις μέρες, σας ευχαριστώ που με ακούσατε. Θα είμαστε σε επικοινωνία, εύχομαι κουράγιο σε όλους, μην παραιτήστε, ψάξτε τα όλα, ό,τι μπορεί να σας ανακουφίσει. Κάθε οργανισμός είναι διαφορετικός και χρειάζεται άλλες λύσεις. Με την βοήθεια κ της τύχης, ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά για όλους μας. όπως μου είπε κ μια κοπέλα παραπάνω: Θα έρθουν καλύτερες ημέρες. Και είχε δίκιο...

----------


## Gergod12

Και εμένα με πιάνουν έκτακτες όταν σκύβω και όταν παίρνω βαθιές ανασες. Και αν δεν με πιάσουν τότε θα νιώσω ένα βάρος στο στήθος σαν να μου πέφτει η πίεση . Βέβαια σε καρδιολογο έχω πάει πριν οκτώ με εννιά μήνες και δεν μου βρήκε τίποτα αλλά δεν έκανα έκτακτες την ώρα που εξέταζε και δεν υπήρχαν στο καρδιογράφημα και φοβάμαι μην δεν κατάλαβε αν έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα. Πάντως λεω να τον παίρνω ένα τηλέφωνο που και που να με ξεανγχωνει αλλά ντρέπομαι μιας και αρκετές άλλες φορές που τον πήρα μου είπε ότι δεν έχω τίποτα και όλα είναι αγχος. Ευτυχώς όμως βρήκα αυτό το φόρουμ και ξεαγχωνομαι λιγο. Πάντως αν νιώθει κανείς άλλος έκτακτες όταν σκύβει σας παρακαλώ αν ξέρει να μου απαντήσει γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό;

----------


## elpida33

Μ συμβαίνει κ μένα κ όταν σκύβω κ όταν μιλήσω απότομα παρω δλδ βαθιά απότομη ανάσα είναι το διάφραγμα ένας παράγοντας δν ειναι τπτ μ έχει πει ο γιατρός μ...

----------


## Tasos39

> Και εμένα με πιάνουν έκτακτες όταν σκύβω και όταν παίρνω βαθιές ανασες. Και αν δεν με πιάσουν τότε θα νιώσω ένα βάρος στο στήθος σαν να μου πέφτει η πίεση . Βέβαια σε καρδιολογο έχω πάει πριν οκτώ με εννιά μήνες και δεν μου βρήκε τίποτα αλλά δεν έκανα έκτακτες την ώρα που εξέταζε και δεν υπήρχαν στο καρδιογράφημα και φοβάμαι μην δεν κατάλαβε αν έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα. Πάντως λεω να τον παίρνω ένα τηλέφωνο που και που να με ξεανγχωνει αλλά ντρέπομαι μιας και αρκετές άλλες φορές που τον πήρα μου είπε ότι δεν έχω τίποτα και όλα είναι αγχος. Ευτυχώς όμως βρήκα αυτό το φόρουμ και ξεαγχωνομαι λιγο. Πάντως αν νιώθει κανείς άλλος έκτακτες όταν σκύβει σας παρακαλώ αν ξέρει να μου απαντήσει γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό;









Και εγω το παθαινω καποτε οταν σκυβω. Και οι μυρωδιες οι εντονες προκαλουν φτερουγισματα. πραγμα τρελο αλλα νομιζω το έχουν κι αλλοι εδω μέσα.

----------


## Gergod12

> Και εγω το παθαινω καποτε οταν σκυβω. Και οι μυρωδιες οι εντονες προκαλουν φτερουγισματα. πραγμα τρελο αλλα νομιζω το έχουν κι αλλοι εδω μέσα.


Μακάρι να το έχουν κι άλλοι γιατί φοβάμαι και μόνο στην ιδέα ότι είμαι ο μόνος που παθαίνει έκτακτες όταν σκύβει γιατί σκέφτομαι ότι αν δεν το έχει κανείς άλλος τότε θα είναι κάτι σοβαρο. Αν και δεν νομίζω.

----------


## ΖΜΕ

> Μακάρι να το έχουν κι άλλοι γιατί φοβάμαι και μόνο στην ιδέα ότι είμαι ο μόνος που παθαίνει έκτακτες όταν σκύβει γιατί σκέφτομαι ότι αν δεν το έχει κανείς άλλος τότε θα είναι κάτι σοβαρο. Αν και δεν νομίζω.


Είσαι τυχερός αν τις νιώθεις μόνο όταν σκύβεις!! Εμένα οι '' καλες'' μου με θυμούνται ότι και να κάνω! Είτε φάω, είτε ξαπλώσω, είτε οδηγώ, είτε σκυψω, είτε κάνω μπάνιο, είτε αλλάξει η θερμοκρασία του σώματος. Πχ αν από το σπίτι βγω έξω στο κρύο ξεκινάνε! Δεν με αφήνουν είναι εκεί για να μου θυμήζουν ότι πρέπει να ζω μέσα στον τρόμο και να μην χαίρομαι τίποτα...

----------


## Gergod12

> Είσαι τυχερός αν τις νιώθεις μόνο όταν σκύβεις!! Εμένα οι '' καλες'' μου με θυμούνται ότι και να κάνω! Είτε φάω, είτε ξαπλώσω, είτε οδηγώ, είτε σκυψω, είτε κάνω μπάνιο, είτε αλλάξει η θερμοκρασία του σώματος. Πχ αν από το σπίτι βγω έξω στο κρύο ξεκινάνε! Δεν με αφήνουν είναι εκεί για να μου θυμήζουν ότι πρέπει να ζω μέσα στον τρόμο και να μην χαίρομαι τίποτα...


Πραγματικά λυπάμαι γιατί ξέρω ότι οι έκτακτες είναι τελείως σπαστικες. Και εγώ είχα συνέχεια έκτακτες πριν λίγα χρόνια να φανταστείς τότε ήμουν 13χρονων και οι γονείς μου επειδή δεν ξέρανε πως ακριβώς να αντιδράσουν με πήγαιναν συνέχεια σε καρδιολογο. Δεν μπορούσα να βγω έξω με τους φίλους μου, να κάνω γυμναστική (γιατί φοβόμουν μην πάθω τίποτα ακόμα σιβαροτερο) και γενικά ζούσα μια ζωή μες τον τρόμο. Τώρα όμως είμαι λίγο μεγαλύτερος(16χρονων) και οι έκτακτες έχουν κοπάσει λίγο αλλά ακόμα τις νιώθω ειδικά όταν σκύβω και κάνω γενικά απότομες κινήσεις. Το ξέρω ότι είμαι υπερβολικά μικρός για να φοβάμαι για την καρδιά μου αλλά όλα ξεκίνησαν μετά από μια κρίση πανικού και τα έχω έως τώρα . Και ειδικά αν ψάξω και στο ίντερνετ για θανάτους από καρδιά σε μικρά παιδιά εκεί γίνομαι χειρότερα και με πιάνουν πολύ έντονα οι εκτακτες. Αλλά αυτό που δεν σου λένε οι ειδήσεις η οτιδήποτε άλλο για τα παιδιά που πέθαναν είναι ότι είχαν πολύ σοβαρά καρδιακά προβλήματα και ενώ εμείς έχουμε μόνο έκτακτες και τρέμουμε τον ίσκιο μας. Πάντως ευτυχώς που βρήκα αυτό το φόρουμ και μπορώ να λέω τα προβλήματα μου σε ανθρώπους που με καταλαβαίνουν και παίρνω θάρρος να το αντιμετωπίσω. Εύχομαι να περάσουν οι έκτακτες σε όλους εδώ μέσα και να μην ξαναχρειαστει να πάμε σε καρδιολόγο ποτέ ξανά.

----------


## Gergod12

Και κάτι άλλο. Όταν έχω έκτακτες η τουλάχιστον πιστεύω ότι είναι έκτακτες νιώθω μια ζαλάδα αλλά δεν είναι τόσο έντονη που να τα βλέπω όλα να γυρνάνε αλλά είναι ένα περίεργο αισθημα. Αυτό θα μπορούσε να οφείλετε στις έκτακτες;Γιατί αν οφείλετε έχω διαβάσει στο google ότι όταν προκαλεί τέτοια συμπτώματα χρειάζεται άμεση εισαγωγή σε νοσοκομείο. Εδώ να πω ότι δεν έχω λυποθιμησει ποτέ στη ζωή μου. Δεν ξέρω τι να πω. Μερικές φορές νιώθω ότι έχω έκτακτες αν κάνω αποτομες κινήσεις δηλαδή να τεντωθω αλλά μετά έχω ένα αίσθημα φουσκώματος και ρεψιματος και σκέφτομαι μήπως είναι από το στομάχι. Πάντως αυτό με τη ζαλάδα πολύ με αγχωνει οπότε αν μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει αν είναι πολύ σοβαρό(παρόλαυτα καρδιολογικες εξετάσεις που έκανα πριν κάποιους μήνες δεν μου έβγαλαν τίποτα παθολογικό, και τα έκανα όλα και υπέρηχο και καρδιογράφημα και αυτό με τα χρώματα το τριπλεξ λέγετε νομιζω.) Σας παρακαλώ να μου εξηγήσει κάποιος.

----------


## Jordan1973

Εδώ, εννοείται ΔΕΝ δίνουμε επαγγελματικές γνωματεύσεις. Αυτό είναι αποκλειστικό καθήκον κ προνόμιο των γιατρών. Όμως αυτό που λες με την ζαλάδα-κ από την στιγμή που έχεις κάνει όλες τις εξετάσεις- μου κάνει περισσότερο για ψυχοσωματικό λόγω άγχους. Και η ζαλάδα που νιώθεις , είναι ένα από τα κλασικά συμπτώματα των κρίσεων πανικού.

----------


## Gergod12

> Εδώ, εννοείται ΔΕΝ δίνουμε επαγγελματικές γνωματεύσεις. Αυτό είναι αποκλειστικό καθήκον κ προνόμιο των γιατρών. Όμως αυτό που λες με την ζαλάδα-κ από την στιγμή που έχεις κάνει όλες τις εξετάσεις- μου κάνει περισσότερο για ψυχοσωματικό λόγω άγχους. Και η ζαλάδα που νιώθεις , είναι ένα από τα κλασικά συμπτώματα των κρίσεων πανικού.


Το ξέρω ότι δεν δίνετε επαγγελματικές γνωματευσεις και συμπεράσματα απλώς ρωταω και λέω τα προβλήματα μου στην περίπτωση που κάποιος άλλος με τα ίδια προβλήματα και συμπτώματα γνωρίζει τι είναι επειδή του τα είπε γιατρός. Ο μόνος λόγος που μπήκα και γράφω σε αυτό το φόρουμ είναι για να μην πηγαίνω συνέχεια στον καρδιολόγο να με καθησυχαζει. Το ξέρω ότι κάθε πρόβλημα είναι ξεχωριστό για τον καθένα αλλά από την στιγμή που δεν έχω κάποια δομική καρδιοπάθεια η οτιδήποτε άλλο όπως και οι περισσότεροι εδώ μέσα λογικά θα μπορεί να μου πει την γνώμη του. Βέβαια φυσικά και θα πάρω και τη γνώμη του γιατρού μου αλλά και η γνώμη άλλων "πασχοντων' θα μπορούσε να με βοηθήσει κάλλιστα(ψυχολογικά). Όπως και να έχει σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου αλλά αυτή η ζαλάδα που έχω δεν νομίζω να είναι από κρίση πανικού γιατί δεν νιώθω όπως όταν έχω κρίση πανικού. Όταν έχω κρίση νιώθω σαν να είμαι έξω από το σώμα μου τουλάχιστον όταν είναι έντονη ενώ σε μερικές έκτακτες και όχι πολύ σπάνια νιώθω μόνο το αίσθημα ζαλάδας αν και δεν είναι τόσο έντονη που να πέσω κάτω και να χάσω τις αισθήσεις μου. Και συνήθως συνοδεύεται από υπνηλία .

----------


## elpida33

Λοιπόν αυτό με τη ζαλάδα. Το παθαινουμε οι περισσότεροι νομίζω λίγο από την έκτακτη ειδικά αν είναι δυνατή λίγο από την ανησυχία π ακολουθείς μετά... Όντως αν δομικά η καρδιά είναι οκ κ αν οι έκτακτες είναι καλοήθεις.... Είναι πιο ευκολα διαχειρίσιμο

----------


## ΖΜΕ

Παρούσα μετά από έντονη αρρυθμία μου συμβαίνει και εμένα. Εκει είναι που τα κάνω πάνω μου. Όταν δηλαδή νιώθω αυτό το αίσθημα της ζαλης που σε καμία περίπτωση δεν είναι κρίση πανικού

----------


## Gergod12

> Παρούσα μετά από έντονη αρρυθμία μου συμβαίνει και εμένα. Εκει είναι που τα κάνω πάνω μου. Όταν δηλαδή νιώθω αυτό το αίσθημα της ζαλης που σε καμία περίπτωση δεν είναι κρίση πανικού


ΖΜΕ πραγματικά δεν θα μπορούσα να ταυτιστώ περισσότερο μαζί σου

----------


## ΖΜΕ

> ΖΜΕ πραγματικά δεν θα μπορούσα να ταυτιστώ περισσότερο μαζί σου


Από τη μια χαίρομαι που δεν είμαι μόνη.. Από την άλλη λυπάμαι πολύ που τόσος κόσμος υποφέρει

----------


## Gergod12

> Από τη μια χαίρομαι που δεν είμαι μόνη.. Από την άλλη λυπάμαι πολύ που τόσος κόσμος υποφέρει


Πραγματικά και εγώ λυπάμαι αλλά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω αφού ο καρδιολόγος μας, μας έχει διαβεβαιώσει όλους εδώ μέσα από ότι βλέπω ότι δεν έχουμε κάτι, εμείς δεν μπορούμε να ηρεμήσουμε και πάντα σκεφτόμαστε το χειρότερο σεναριο.

----------


## ΖΜΕ

> Πραγματικά και εγώ λυπάμαι αλλά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω αφού ο καρδιολόγος μας, μας έχει διαβεβαιώσει όλους εδώ μέσα από ότι βλέπω ότι δεν έχουμε κάτι, εμείς δεν μπορούμε να ηρεμήσουμε και πάντα σκεφτόμαστε το χειρότερο σεναριο.


Κοίτα είσαι δεν είσαι αγχώδης δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να νοιώσεις την καρδιά να βγαίνει εκτός ρυθμού και να μην τρελαίνεσαι. Είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικό παιδιά μην τρελαθούμε!

----------


## Jordan1973

gergod και εγω απο εκείνη την ηλικία που έχεις εσύ τωρα, ταλαιπωρουμαι. Είσαι πολύ μικρός για να σκέφτεσαι οτι κάτι θα πάθεις. ΤΙΠΟΤΑ δεν θα πάθεις. Εγω έφτασα 46 κ τελικά δεν έπαθα τίποτα!! ....Αυτό που έπαθα ....είναι ότι σκεφτόμουν συνεχώς, τι και μπορεί να πάθω!

----------


## Gergod12

> gergod και εγω απο εκείνη την ηλικία που έχεις εσύ τωρα, ταλαιπωρουμαι. Είσαι πολύ μικρός για να σκέφτεσαι οτι κάτι θα πάθεις. ΤΙΠΟΤΑ δεν θα πάθεις. Εγω έφτασα 46 κ τελικά δεν έπαθα τίποτα!! ....Αυτό που έπαθα ....είναι ότι σκεφτόμουν συνεχώς, τι και μπορεί να πάθω!


 Το ξέρω ότι δεν θα πάθω τίποτα και μερικές φορές νιώθω πολύ καλύτερα. Αλλά υπάρχουν φορές που μια έκτακτη να συμβεί ξαναπεφτω ψυχολογικά και γίνομαι χάλια. Θέλω συνέχεια να διαβεβαιωνομαι ότι δεν έχω τίποτα. Να φανταστείς είχα πάει στον καρδιολόγο πριν οκτώ μήνες επειδή είχα έκτακτες, και αφού μου έκανε όλες τις εξετάσεις και δεν βρήκε τίποτα για λίγο καιρό ήμουν μια χαρά και τώρα πάλι μαύρα χάλια. Και συνεχώς σκέφτομαι ότι κάτι δεν θα έχει βρει στο καρδιογράφημα και πρέπει να ξαναπάω και γενικά ένας φαύλος κύκλος είναι όλα. Και πραγματικά δεν το μπορώ άλλο και ευτυχώς έχω βοηθηθεί με αυτό το φόρουμ και από εσας και μου δίνετε θάρρος να το ξεπεράσω κάποια στιγμή στο ΜΑΚΡΙΝΟ μέλλον. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## elpida33

Κάπως έτσι παθαμε όλοι μια επιβεβαίωση θελαμε από το γιατρό... Μέχρι π έρχεται μια στιγμή π λες τέλος... Κ εκει το μυαλό ηρεμει κ μετα ηρεμει κ το σώμα.. Μια καλή έκτακτη είναι αρκετό να σ χαλάσει τη μέρα πολλες καλες έκτακτες σε μια μερΑ είναι αρκετό να σ χαλάσουν τη ζωή Για λίγο καιρό.. Να σκέφτεσαι ότι δε παθαίνεις τπτ εγώ σκεφτόμουν η έκτακτη είναι ο χτυπος π νιώθω μετά το κενό άρα στην ουσία το κενό δε το νιώθω άρα δε ξαπλωθηκα άρα πέρασε.. Βρες ένα τρόπο να το εκλογικεψεις στο μυαλό σ.. ΟΛΑ ΘΑ ΠΑΝΕ ΚΑΛΑ

----------


## Gergod12

> Κάπως έτσι παθαμε όλοι μια επιβεβαίωση θελαμε από το γιατρό... Μέχρι π έρχεται μια στιγμή π λες τέλος... Κ εκει το μυαλό ηρεμει κ μετα ηρεμει κ το σώμα.. Μια καλή έκτακτη είναι αρκετό να σ χαλάσει τη μέρα πολλες καλες έκτακτες σε μια μερΑ είναι αρκετό να σ χαλάσουν τη ζωή Για λίγο καιρό.. Να σκέφτεσαι ότι δε παθαίνεις τπτ εγώ σκεφτόμουν η έκτακτη είναι ο χτυπος π νιώθω μετά το κενό άρα στην ουσία το κενό δε το νιώθω άρα δε ξαπλωθηκα άρα πέρασε.. Βρες ένα τρόπο να το εκλογικεψεις στο μυαλό σ.. ΟΛΑ ΘΑ ΠΑΝΕ ΚΑΛΑ


Και μόνο το όνομα σου με ηρεμεί κάπως και μου δίνει θάρρος. Απλώς τώρα τελευταία από το πολύ άγχος πετάγομαι στον ύπνο μου. Μόλις πάω να κοιμηθώ ξυπνάω απότομα. Και μετά με πιάνει ταχυκαρδία και αναπνευστική αρρυθμία(νομίζω λέγεται έτσι, είναι όταν αναπνέω οι παλμοί αυξάνονται και όταν εκπνέω μειώνονται)και για κάποιο λόγο μου έχει καρφωθεί η ιδέα μην πάθω τίποτα στον ύπνο μου. Δεν το μπορώ άλλο το άγχος.

----------


## elpida33

Όπως το είπες από το πολυ άγχος εγώ από το πολυ άγχος με έπιαναν φτερουγίσματα κ μόνο π ανεπνεα κοιμόμουν κ μόλις άνοιγα τα μάτια μ σε δυο δευτερόλεπτα είχα το πρώτο φτερουγισμα κ μετα με έπιανε ταχυπαλμία με λαχανιασμα ξυπνουσα απλά με άγχος κ πανικο δε τονκαταλάβαινα γτ απλά είχα πανικο με το καιρό όλα ηρέμησαν.. Άλλες μέρες είναι καλές άλλες όχι απλά πτισπαθησρ να ηρεμήσεις λίγο το μυαλό σ για να ηρεμήσει το σώμα σ

----------


## Gergod12

> Όπως το είπες από το πολυ άγχος εγώ από το πολυ άγχος με έπιαναν φτερουγίσματα κ μόνο π ανεπνεα κοιμόμουν κ μόλις άνοιγα τα μάτια μ σε δυο δευτερόλεπτα είχα το πρώτο φτερουγισμα κ μετα με έπιανε ταχυπαλμία με λαχανιασμα ξυπνουσα απλά με άγχος κ πανικο δε τονκαταλάβαινα γτ απλά είχα πανικο με το καιρό όλα ηρέμησαν.. Άλλες μέρες είναι καλές άλλες όχι απλά πτισπαθησρ να ηρεμήσεις λίγο το μυαλό σ για να ηρεμήσει το σώμα σ


Και εγώ ακριβως το ίδιο. Να φανταστείς έβαζα το χέρι στην καρδιά για να δω πως κτυπαει και ένιωθα έναν Ρυθμό ότι ναναι. Και μόλις λαγοκοιμομουν ΜΠΑΜ μια έκτακτη και πανικός. Και συνήθως ένιωθα και στο στομάχι μου με δενετε κόμπος συνέχεια μετά την έκτακτη. Και απλώς εγώ όταν αναπνέω η καρδιά μου κτυπα γρήγορα και όταν εκπνέω χάνει παλμούς και μετά όταν ξανά αναπνέω ένας δυνατός χτυπος. Νομίζω είναι αναπνευστική αρρυθμια αλλά δεν ξέρω.

----------


## Gergod12

Αν και δεν συμβαίνει συνέχεια αυτό. Μόνο όταν χαλαρώνω μερικές φορές με πιανει

----------


## Giotapap

Καλησπέρα εδω και ενα μηνα εχω χαμηλη πιεση 9με10 η μεγαλη και 5με6 η μικρη και αυξημενους παλμους 86 μεχρι 122, πριν 2 μηνες εκανα τριπλεξ, καρδιογραφημα και αιματολογικες για την καρδια και βγηκαν μια χαρα, εδω και 3 μερες ομως φοβαμαι οτι θα παθω κατι στην καρδια και νοσοκομείο λογω του κορωνοιοιου φοβαμαι να παω.

----------


## elpida33

Giota η πιεση σ είναι μια χαρά για γυναίκα εντάξει αν φας λιγο αλάτι παραπανω πιρς κ λιγο νερό παραπανω ίσως κ κανένα τσάι θα δεις διαφορά εγώ να φανταστείς έχω μονίμως τέτοια πιεση κ κάποιες φορές η μικρή παει κ 4 φτιάξε λιγο τη διατροφή σ κύμα δεις διαφορα κ οι παλμοθ σ είναι φυσιολογικοί για γυναίκα 84 ειδικά τώρα το 122 είναι συνεχόμενο η τυχαινει για λιγο ίσως κάποια στιγμή αγχώνεσαι η κουράζεσαι σε κατάσταση ηρεμίας φτάνει 122?

----------


## Gergod12

Παιδιά εγώ τώρα τελευταία παθαίνω έκτακτες συστολές η οποίες οπότε συμβαίνουν μου δημιουργούν και πόνο στο στήθος. Ο οποίος πόνος διαρκεί όσο η έκτακτη(ούτε εν δευτερόλεπτο). Αυτό φοβάμαι μην είναι τίποτα μικρά εμφράγματα αλλά είμαι πολύ μικρός σε ηλικία( κάτω των 18). Έχω τρομοκρατηθεί λιγο, και οι γονείς μου μου λένε ότι δεν έχω τίποτα. Βοήθεια λίγο.

----------


## elpida33

Έμφραγμα δν ειναι ουτε κάτι ειναι απλα μια δυνατή έκτακτη..

----------


## Gergod12

Το εύχομαι, αλλά ο πόνος είναι λίγο περίεργος και τον νιώθω στην καρδιά και στο κέντρο του στήθους. Σκέφτομαι μήπως από την έκτακτη κλείνουν για λίγο οι στεφανιαίες αρτηρίες. Δεν ξέρω τι να σκεφτώ πλέον.

----------


## panospeggy

> Notis πραγματικα ασυναίσθητα ειναι το πρωτο πραμα που κανω καθως επισης βαραω το στερνο μου... Ειναι οντως κολπο? Δε ξερβ αν το σταματαει αλλα ο οργανισμος μου απο μονος τουβετσι αντιδραει


Nagia83 , το επεισοδιο της ταχυαρρυθμιας πως ακριβως το νιωθεις? Οι χτυποι σου εκεινη την ωρα ειναι γρηγοροι ρυθμικοι η αρρυθμοι οτι ναναι εντελως?
Γιατι ακριβως το ιδιο εχω κι εγω κατα 99,9%. Και το επαθα χθες αμεσως αφου ηπια καφε.
Εκει που καθομαι νιωθω ξαφνικα σαν συνεχομενες εκτακτες . Ταχυκαρδια "αλλου τυπου" σαν να αποδιοργανωνεται η καρδια για λιγα δευτερολεπτα εντελως. Με εναν πολυ γρηγορο ρυθμο και μετα επανερχεται στον κανονικο. Αυτο το επεισοδιο δυστυχως δεν εχει καταγραφει ακομα και σε 4μηρο χολτερ που εβαλα οποτε δεν μπορουν να με κατευθυνουν οι γιατροι,.
Ειμαι σχεδον σιγουρος οτι προκειτε για επεισοδια μη εμμενουσας κοιλιακης ταχυκαρδιας. Μιλησα και με τον καρδιολογο μου γι αυτο το θεμα και μου ειπε εφοσον εχουμε κοιταξει την καρδια σου ακομα και τετοιο επεισοδιο να ναι να μην ανησυχω. Μου ειπε οτι μπορει να ναι και ριπες υπερκοιλιακης ταχυκαρδιας. Αλλα και παλι καθομαι σε αναμμενα καρβουνα. Να σημιωσω οτι την στιγη που παθαινω το επεισοδιο δεν νιωθω ζαλη η κατι αλλο παρα μονο το αποτομα ανεβασμα παλμων σαν πολλες ριπες εκτακτων συστολων μαζι και χτυπος ειναι λιγο αδυναμος εκεινη την ωρα αν μπορω να το περιγραψω σωστα. Αυτα τα επεισοδια τα εχω παθει τα τελευταια 10 χρονια γυρω στις 6-7 φορες.

----------


## Kokle99

Καλησπέρα παιδιά μαι Χριστός Ανέστη. Εγώ που νιώθω την κοιλιά μου να τραντάζεται απ την καρδια μου μόνιμα, σαν να πάλλεται το σώμα μου με τους χτύπους της καρδιάς μου, είναι ανησυχητικό; Τρίπλεξ έκανα πέρυσι, εως σήμερα έκανα 3 καρδιογραφημα και 1 τρίπλεξ, το τελευταίο καρδιογραφημα τον Οκτώβρη. Ήταν όλα καθαρά.
21 χρονών είμαι. 70 κιλά

----------


## Sonia

Όχι, δεν είναι ανησυχητικό.
Αγχώδης διαταραχή λέγεται και σε ανησυχείς γιατί ανησυχείς.

----------


## Kokle99

> Όχι, δεν είναι ανησυχητικό.
> Αγχώδης διαταραχή λέγεται και σε ανησυχείς γιατί ανησυχείς.


Γιατί τόσο τράνταγμα όμως; Πχ αν βάλω ενα πιάτο πάνω η έστω το κινητό, το βλέπω να κουνιέται. Όπως και το πόδι στο σταυροπόδι, όπως επίσης και ο λαιμός που τον βλέπω να '' πάλλεται '' οπως οι σφυγμοί

----------


## Sonia

Μην το ψάχνεις τόσο πολύ, είναι αυτό που είναι και δεν είναι επικίνδυνο. Μόλις σταματήσεις να το παρατηρείς τόσο και ηρεμήσεις, μετά από καιρό εκεί που δεν θα το σκέφτεσαι μπορεί εντελώς τυχαία να παρατηρήσεις ότι έχει υποχωρήσει. Ή ότι είναι ακόμα εκεί και να πεις "Βρε κοίτα που έσκαγα κι αγχωνόμουν για το τίποτα επειδή πάει η φλέβα πάνω κάτω. Λες και πρέπει να ψάχνω γιατί ο ήλιος ανατέλλει από την ανατολή και δύει από τη δύση".

----------


## darkloom

Για όσους καταλαβαίνουν λίγα αγγλικά, θα βρουν τα βίντεο αυτού του γιατρού πολύ ενδιαφέροντα

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEYlYNmvT-A

----------


## Nagia83

Γεια σου...
Αυτο μ ειπαν κ εμενα ειναι nsvt μη εμμενουσα κοιλιακη... Γμτ δε μπορώ ακριβως να περιγραψω αυτο που συμβαινει... Ειναι για λιγο κ ειναι αυτο εκτακτες πολλες συνεχωμενες κ αρρυθμες σαν να ρεταρει η καρδια δε ξερω πω; να το χαρακτηρισω... Σαν να μπλοκαρει να χαζεύει ενα πραμα... Κ νιωθω ενα ηλιθιο αισθημα στο λαιμο σαν αερα? Πνιξιμο? Κατι αρκετα τρομακτικό θα ελεγα γιατι νιωθω οτι αν δε σταματήσει θα παθω ανακοπη....
Κοιτα κ γω ημουν τυχερη μετα απο χρόνια το βρηκαμε στο χολντερ γιατί δεν συμβαινει συχνα κ εκανα τα πάντα ολα... Μαγνητικες ηλεκτροφ μελέτη και δεν βρήκαμε τι σκατα ειναι κ απο που έρχεται... Μου πρότεινε ο γιατρος γονιδιακο ελεγχο μπας και βρούμε τπτ αλλα δεν επέμενε... Παλι λεει πιθανοτερα να πεσουμε σε τυφλα μονοματια... 
Γενικα εκτος απο αυτο το επεισόδια παθαινω εκτος απο τις έκτακτες κολπικες... Μαλλον έκτακτες κοιλιακες πλέον συχνα γιατί σχεδόν καθημερινα νιωθω αυτο τον χτυπο με το Πνιξιμο στο λαιμο... Ισως φταιει η ολη κατάσταση που ζουμε κ το υποδόριο αγχος... Γιατι γενικα είμαι κουλ άνθρωπος αλλα οταν συμβαινει αυτο... Τρομοκρατουμαι απειρα... Ζαλη ουτε εγω... Αλλα εχω μια θολουρα ενα κατι ηλιθιο... Τωρα φοραω ilr (holder εμφυτευμα) παντως οποτε νιωθω κατι ιδιαιτερο... Οχι απλες έκτακτες.... Με παρακολουθει ο γιατρος μου στην Αθήνα

----------


## Elenas

> Γεια σου...
> Αυτο μ ειπαν κ εμενα ειναι nsvt μη εμμενουσα κοιλιακη... Γμτ δε μπορώ ακριβως να περιγραψω αυτο που συμβαινει... Ειναι για λιγο κ ειναι αυτο εκτακτες πολλες συνεχωμενες κ αρρυθμες σαν να ρεταρει η καρδια δε ξερω πω; να το χαρακτηρισω... Σαν να μπλοκαρει να χαζεύει ενα πραμα... Κ νιωθω ενα ηλιθιο αισθημα στο λαιμο σαν αερα? Πνιξιμο? Κατι αρκετα τρομακτικό θα ελεγα γιατι νιωθω οτι αν δε σταματήσει θα παθω ανακοπη....
> Κοιτα κ γω ημουν τυχερη μετα απο χρόνια το βρηκαμε στο χολντερ γιατί δεν συμβαινει συχνα κ εκανα τα πάντα ολα... Μαγνητικες ηλεκτροφ μελέτη και δεν βρήκαμε τι σκατα ειναι κ απο που έρχεται... Μου πρότεινε ο γιατρος γονιδιακο ελεγχο μπας και βρούμε τπτ αλλα δεν επέμενε... Παλι λεει πιθανοτερα να πεσουμε σε τυφλα μονοματια... 
> Γενικα εκτος απο αυτο το επεισόδια παθαινω εκτος απο τις έκτακτες κολπικες... Μαλλον έκτακτες κοιλιακες πλέον συχνα γιατί σχεδόν καθημερινα νιωθω αυτο τον χτυπο με το Πνιξιμο στο λαιμο... Ισως φταιει η ολη κατάσταση που ζουμε κ το υποδόριο αγχος... Γιατι γενικα είμαι κουλ άνθρωπος αλλα οταν συμβαινει αυτο... Τρομοκρατουμαι απειρα... Ζαλη ουτε εγω... Αλλα εχω μια θολουρα ενα κατι ηλιθιο... Τωρα φοραω ilr (holder εμφυτευμα) παντως οποτε νιωθω κατι ιδιαιτερο... Οχι απλες έκτακτες.... Με παρακολουθει ο γιατρος μου στην Αθήνα


Σου είπε κατά πόσο είναι επικίνδυνες? Παθαίνω ακριβώς το ίδιο τελευταία ύστερα από κούραση και σταματα μονο αφότου κάτσω, παράλληλα ζαλάδες δύσπνοια. Γενικά σαν να πεθαίνω. Το χολτερ μου δεν έδειξε καμία κλασικά και δεν έχω τα λεφτά να πάω να κάνω το τεστ κοπώσεως...

----------


## elpida33

Elenas παθαινεις εκτατες οταν κουραζεσαι;το ιδιο παθαινω κ εγω ειδικα στον περπατημα, χθες π πηγα στον καρδιολογο μ ειπε οτι ειναι απο τη ταχυπαλμία π συμβαινει στη κουραση λογω αδρεναλίνης

----------


## Elenas

> Elenas παθαινεις εκτατες οταν κουραζεσαι;το ιδιο παθαινω κ εγω ειδικα στον περπατημα, χθες π πηγα στον καρδιολογο μ ειπε οτι ειναι απο τη ταχυπαλμία π συμβαινει στη κουραση λογω αδρεναλίνης



Τις παθαίνω την στιγμή που πάω να χαλαρώσω κυρίως . Δηλαδή ανεβαίνω σκαλιά και εκεί που αρχίζουν να πέφτουν οι παλμοί έχω συνεχόμενες έκτακτες. Ο γιατρός μου είπε συνέχισε την γυμναστική αλλά μου είναι αδύνατον όταν έχω τόσες στην σειρά. Παλιά πάθαινα το πολύ δύο και τις ένιωθα αλλιώς. Σαν ένα μεγάλο κενό και μετά ένα δυνατι χτύπο. Πλέον καμια φορά είναι αρκετές στην σειρά χωρίς φυσιολογικο χτύπο ενδιάμεσα και τις νιώθω αλλιώς, μου κόβεται η ανάσα. Από ότι μπορώ να συμπεράνω έχω ταχυαρρυθμια αλλά εφόσον δεν φαίνεται στο χολτερ δεν μπορεί να μου κάτι ο καρδιολόγος. Είναι τρομακτικό και έχω φτάσει σε σημείο να μην κουνιέμαι καθόλου. Ας είχα όλα τα ψυχοσωματικά του κόσμου εκτός από αυτό. Είναι ανυπόφορο,τρομακτικό, βασανιστικό. Σκέφτομαι να ξεκινήσω πάλι αντικαταθλιπτικα μπας και μου περάσει...

----------


## elpida33

Ακριβως ομως το ΙΔΙΟ.. Προχθες επαθα τρεις σε μια ανασα δτο περπατημα συνηθως παθαινα μια οκ αλλα τρεις;κ μετα καπακι τεταρτη απο το φοβο προφανώς... Αφιυ εβαλα το χερι στο λαιμο να δω ποση ταχυπαλμία ειχα κ ενιωσα ολα τα κενα πηγα λοιπον χθες στο καρδιολογο μ εκανε καρδιογράφημα ολα κομπλε μ αλλαξε την αγωγη μπας κ.. Τ ειπα το παθαινω στο περπατημα κ οταν μετα χαλαρωνω ειναι ενταση μ ειπε παλαιοτερα τ παθαινα σίγουρα μετα απο φαγητό για τον ίδιο λόγο με επιανε ταχυπαλμία απο το φαγητο κ στη χαλαρωση μετα ξεκιναγαν. Τν ρωτησα να περπαταω να συνεχίσω;κανονικατατα μ ειπε κ χθες π περπατησα δν επαθα καμια, μ ειπε το επομενο ειναι τεστ κοποσεως αλλα δε νομίζω να μπω στη διαδικασία.

----------


## Elenas

> Ακριβως ομως το ΙΔΙΟ.. Προχθες επαθα τρεις σε μια ανασα δτο περπατημα συνηθως παθαινα μια οκ αλλα τρεις;κ μετα καπακι τεταρτη απο το φοβο προφανώς... Αφιυ εβαλα το χερι στο λαιμο να δω ποση ταχυπαλμία ειχα κ ενιωσα ολα τα κενα πηγα λοιπον χθες στο καρδιολογο μ εκανε καρδιογράφημα ολα κομπλε μ αλλαξε την αγωγη μπας κ.. Τ ειπα το παθαινω στο περπατημα κ οταν μετα χαλαρωνω ειναι ενταση μ ειπε παλαιοτερα τ παθαινα σίγουρα μετα απο φαγητό για τον ίδιο λόγο με επιανε ταχυπαλμία απο το φαγητο κ στη χαλαρωση μετα ξεκιναγαν. Τν ρωτησα να περπαταω να συνεχίσω;κανονικατατα μ ειπε κ χθες π περπατησα δν επαθα καμια, μ ειπε το επομενο ειναι τεστ κοποσεως αλλα δε νομίζω να μπω στη διαδικασία.


Τις έχεις χρόνια η ξεκίνησαν τελευταία? Από ότι έχω καταλάβει, διαβάσει κτλ και από άτομα χωρίς κάποια αγχώδη διαταραχή τα φάρμακα δεν βοηθάνε ιδιαίτερα. Εξάλλου δεν έχουν καταλάβει ούτε καν οι ίδιοι οι επιστήμονες πως ακριβώς δημιουργούνται και ποια τα αίτια κάθε φορά. Εμένα ξεκινανε μετά από κάποια περίοδο με αρκετό άγχος οπότε ευελπιστώ σε μια βοήθεια από αντικαταθλιπτικα. Με βοήθησαν άλλες δύο φορές γιατί όχι και μια τρίτη. Οτιδήποτε για να έχω μια φυσιολογική ζωή η οποία αυτή την στιγμή μόνο αυτό δεν είναι. Και εμένα μου μίλησε για τεστ κοπώσεως και θέλω να το κάνω αλλά δεν έχω λεφτά και δυστυχώς θα πρεπει να το αφήσω. 
Τις είχα συνηθίσει πιο παλιά, αλλά ήταν μια κάθε φορά. Πολλές στην σειρά και διάφοροι πόνοι διασπαρτοι απλά δεν συνηθίζονται...

----------


## elpida33

Ειχα μια στο τοσο οταν ήμουν φοιτητεια δν εδινα σημασια απο το καλοκαίρι κ μετα ξετιναξαν πριν λιγο αγχωθηκα με κατι επαθα 4 σε μισο λεπτο.γτ απο το αγχος με επιασε ταχυοαμια. Τώρα εχω νευρα π συμβαινουν παλι κ αντε να ηρεμησω.. Η αγωγη με βοηθησε δε μπορω να πω αλλα δε τις εξαφανισαν... Δε φευγουν αυτες δυστυχως απλά σε ξεχνανε λιγο κ μετα παλι εδω ειναι στον οργανισμό για αυτο αλλοι τις νιώθουν κ αλλοι οχι

----------


## ΖΜΕ

[QUOTE=Elenas;1108149]Τις παθαίνω την στιγμή που πάω να χαλαρώσω κυρίως . Δηλαδή ανεβαίνω σκαλιά και εκεί που αρχίζουν να πέφτουν οι παλμοί έχω συνεχόμενες έκτακτες. Ο γιατρός μου είπε συνέχισε την γυμναστική αλλά μου είναι αδύνατον όταν έχω τόσες στην σειρά. Παλιά πάθαινα το πολύ δύο και τις ένιωθα αλλιώς. Σαν ένα μεγάλο κενό και μετά ένα δυνατι χτύπο. Πλέον καμια φορά είναι αρκετές στην σειρά χωρίς φυσιολογικο χτύπο ενδιάμεσα και τις νιώθω αλλιώς, μου κόβεται η ανάσα. Από ότι μπορώ να συμπεράνω έχω ταχυαρρυθμια αλλά εφόσον δεν φαίνεται στο χολτερ δεν μπορεί να μου κάτι ο καρδιολόγος. Είναι τρομακτικό και έχω φτάσει σε σημείο να μην κουνιέμαι καθόλου. Ας είχα όλα τα ψυχοσωματικά του κόσμου εκτός από αυτό. Είναι ανυπόφορο,τρομακτικό, βασανιστικό. Σκέφτομαι να ξεκινήσω πάλι αντικαταθλιπτικα μπας και μου περάσει...[/QUOT
Οπως το είπες ακριβώς!! Ας είχα όλα τα ψυχωσωματικα του κόσμου. Όλα! Αυτό όμως είναι βασανιστήριο καθημερινό. Μαρτύριο. Ζηλεύω τους ανθρώπους που γελάνε με την ψυχή τους πλέον.. Το πιστεύεται?? Φοβάμαι να κάνω το οτιδήποτε..

----------


## Elenas

[QUOTE=ΖΜΕ;1108177]


> Τις παθαίνω την στιγμή που πάω να χαλαρώσω κυρίως . Δηλαδή ανεβαίνω σκαλιά και εκεί που αρχίζουν να πέφτουν οι παλμοί έχω συνεχόμενες έκτακτες. Ο γιατρός μου είπε συνέχισε την γυμναστική αλλά μου είναι αδύνατον όταν έχω τόσες στην σειρά. Παλιά πάθαινα το πολύ δύο και τις ένιωθα αλλιώς. Σαν ένα μεγάλο κενό και μετά ένα δυνατι χτύπο. Πλέον καμια φορά είναι αρκετές στην σειρά χωρίς φυσιολογικο χτύπο ενδιάμεσα και τις νιώθω αλλιώς, μου κόβεται η ανάσα. Από ότι μπορώ να συμπεράνω έχω ταχυαρρυθμια αλλά εφόσον δεν φαίνεται στο χολτερ δεν μπορεί να μου κάτι ο καρδιολόγος. Είναι τρομακτικό και έχω φτάσει σε σημείο να μην κουνιέμαι καθόλου. Ας είχα όλα τα ψυχοσωματικά του κόσμου εκτός από αυτό. Είναι ανυπόφορο,τρομακτικό, βασανιστικό. Σκέφτομαι να ξεκινήσω πάλι αντικαταθλιπτικα μπας και μου περάσει...[/QUOT
> Οπως το είπες ακριβώς!! Ας είχα όλα τα ψυχωσωματικα του κόσμου. Όλα! Αυτό όμως είναι βασανιστήριο καθημερινό. Μαρτύριο. Ζηλεύω τους ανθρώπους που γελάνε με την ψυχή τους πλέον.. Το πιστεύεται?? Φοβάμαι να κάνω το οτιδήποτε..


Καλά και εγώ ζηλεύω προφανώς. Και νιώθω ακόμα πιο άσχημα. Εκανα τόσα πράγματα, αναρρίχηση, ταξίδια, ορειβασία. Πάνε όλα. Και το χειρότερο είναι ότι δεν μπορώ να λειτουργήσω σεξουαλικα και σκέφτομαι τον χωρισμό.Δεν μπορώ να παρασύρω και άλλους ανθρώπους στον δικό μου κόσμο...

----------


## elpida33

Elenas ποσες παθαινεις περιπου
;παιρνεις κατι;

----------


## Elenas

> Elenas ποσες παθαινεις περιπου
> ;παιρνεις κατι;


Αναλόγως την ημέρα. Κάποιες που μπορεί να είμαι καθιστή όλη μέρα καμιά και άλλες ένα βήμα να κάνω έκτακτη. Δυστυχώς το χολτερ δεν έπιασε καμιά και δεν μπόρεσε να μου πει κάτι, ούτε να μου γράψει κάποιο φάρμακο. Προσπάθησα να το ξεπεράσω συνεχίζοντας ότι έκανα και πριν άρχισα να βγαίνω, να περπατάω, πολύ να γυμναζομαι αλλά με αυτά είναι χειρότερα και δεν νομίζω ότι σε έμενα ισχυει το ξεχνά τες να σε ξεχάσουν πλέον .Εχεις πάρει ποτέ αντικαταθλιπτικα Ελπίδα? Αν ναι θεωρείς σε βοήθησαν στο συγκεκριμένο κομμάτι?

----------


## elpida33

Αντικαταθληπτικά οχι μονο το κονκορ μ ειχε γραψει ο γιατρός π το δινουν κ για το αγχος μς βοηθησε δν ενιωθα αγχος αλλα εκτατες ενιωθΑ λιγες κ πιο απαλα αλλα μ εριχνε τη πιεση κ το σταμάτησα, σημερα ξεκινησα αλλο κ βλεπουμε να σ οω την αλληθεια τα φοβαμαι τα αντικαταθλιπτικά

----------


## Elenas

> Αντικαταθληπτικά οχι μονο το κονκορ μ ειχε γραψει ο γιατρός π το δινουν κ για το αγχος μς βοηθησε δν ενιωθα αγχος αλλα εκτατες ενιωθΑ λιγες κ πιο απαλα αλλα μ εριχνε τη πιεση κ το σταμάτησα, σημερα ξεκινησα αλλο κ βλεπουμε να σ οω την αλληθεια τα φοβαμαι τα αντικαταθλιπτικά


Εγώ μάλλον είμαι η πιο θερμή υποστηρικτρια τους. Κουμπωσαν μια χαρά στον οργανισμό μου και μετα από ένα μήνα και τις δυο φορές που τα πήρα ένιωθα μια χαρά. Δυστυχώς έκανα δυο φορές το ίδιο λάθος και τα έκοψα απότομα. Ελπίζω να σε βοηθήσει να το νέο φάρμακο...

----------


## elpida33

Δν ειμαι πια αιδιοδοξη με τα χαπια το χω παρει αποφαση με αυτες θα ζησω, αν σε βοηθανε να τα ξαναπάρεις οτι σε βοηθησει να ξανά ευχαριστηθείς τη ζωη σ!

----------


## Nagia83

Καλησπερα
Μου ειπε να ζησω κανονικα... Μαθε να ζεις με αυτες... Στην αρχη που την πιάσαμε στο χολντερ εδω θεσνικη κ μετα κατεβηκα αθηνα με εβαλε ο ηλεκτροφυσιολογος να κανω τα παντα να του στείλω μεχρι κ καρδιογραφηματα των γονιων μου... Πήρε ιστορικα ψαξαμε για αιφνιδιο θανατο στο σοι... Οπως ειπα μαγνητικη καθαρή 2 τεστ κοποσεως εκανα οκ καθαρα ουτε καν εκτακτες... Ηλεκτροφ μελετη που ειναι νομιζω κ το τοπ οσον αφορα τις αρρυθμιες... Ξανα τπρ δεν προκληθηκε ταχυαρρυθμια... Οι ρουφιανες εμφανίζονται όταν θελουν αυτες μονο... Οποτε αφου δεν βρηκαμε κάτι στις εξετάσεις μου ειπε ζησε με αυτες... Δεν εχω κατι αλλο να κανω.... Αλλα... Αυτο το αλλά.... Η μορφη της ταχυαρ. Τον εκανε να γινει σκεπτικός... Ηταν περιεργη μου είπε... Η προελευση της η μορφολογια της... Γιαυτο κ ταρακουνηθηκε.... Αλλα.... Δε βρηκαμε τπτ σχετικο μαυτην... Μου είπε ειναι δικια μου αρρυθμια του οργανισμού μου... Δεν υπάρχει καπου βιβλιογραφημενη...μου βαλανε κ το εμφυτευμα... Να με παρακολουθουν... Κ παίρνω κ 1 λοπρεσορ τη μερα.... Εχω αγχώδη διαταραχη κ εγω αλλα δε παιρνω αγωγη... Μονο κανα αγχολυτικο σπάνια σε περίπτωση που με πιασει καμια κριση πανικου.. Οι οποιες τελευταία δοξα τον Θεό δεν με επισκεπτονται... Αλλααα... Κανα αυτο το αλλα... Οταν συμβαινουν οι αρρυθμιες κ νιωθω οτι ειναι κοιλιακες... Οι οποιες ειναι οι καταβαση επικινδυνες... Φοβάμαι κ. Αγχωνομαι παρα πολυ νιωθω χαλια... Φοβαμαι φουλ τον θανατο εξου κ το άγχος... Για θανατο... Δε μπορώ να γυμναστω στα 100 τα 100 φοβαμαι να πιεσω τον οργανισμο μου... Ακομα κ στη σεξουαλικη ζωη όντως οπως ειπατε εχει αντίκτυπο... Θελω να κανω εξτριμ πραγματα κ δε κανω...γενικα αυτη η κατάσταση μεχει κανει κ κυριευομαι απο φοβιες... Κ αυτο ειναι που μου παραγει αγχος... Οχι το αγχοςβτις αρρυθμιες.. Αλλα οι αρρυθμιες το αγχος...

----------


## Elenas

> Καλησπερα
> Μου ειπε να ζησω κανονικα... Μαθε να ζεις με αυτες... Στην αρχη που την πιάσαμε στο χολντερ εδω θεσνικη κ μετα κατεβηκα αθηνα με εβαλε ο ηλεκτροφυσιολογος να κανω τα παντα να του στείλω μεχρι κ καρδιογραφηματα των γονιων μου... Πήρε ιστορικα ψαξαμε για αιφνιδιο θανατο στο σοι... Οπως ειπα μαγνητικη καθαρή 2 τεστ κοποσεως εκανα οκ καθαρα ουτε καν εκτακτες... Ηλεκτροφ μελετη που ειναι νομιζω κ το τοπ οσον αφορα τις αρρυθμιες... Ξανα τπρ δεν προκληθηκε ταχυαρρυθμια... Οι ρουφιανες εμφανίζονται όταν θελουν αυτες μονο... Οποτε αφου δεν βρηκαμε κάτι στις εξετάσεις μου ειπε ζησε με αυτες... Δεν εχω κατι αλλο να κανω.... Αλλα... Αυτο το αλλά.... Η μορφη της ταχυαρ. Τον εκανε να γινει σκεπτικός... Ηταν περιεργη μου είπε... Η προελευση της η μορφολογια της... Γιαυτο κ ταρακουνηθηκε.... Αλλα.... Δε βρηκαμε τπτ σχετικο μαυτην... Μου είπε ειναι δικια μου αρρυθμια του οργανισμού μου... Δεν υπάρχει καπου βιβλιογραφημενη...μου βαλανε κ το εμφυτευμα... Να με παρακολουθουν... Κ παίρνω κ 1 λοπρεσορ τη μερα.... Εχω αγχώδη διαταραχη κ εγω αλλα δε παιρνω αγωγη... Μονο κανα αγχολυτικο σπάνια σε περίπτωση που με πιασει καμια κριση πανικου.. Οι οποιες τελευταία δοξα τον Θεό δεν με επισκεπτονται... Αλλααα... Κανα αυτο το αλλα... Οταν συμβαινουν οι αρρυθμιες κ νιωθω οτι ειναι κοιλιακες... Οι οποιες ειναι οι καταβαση επικινδυνες... Φοβάμαι κ. Αγχωνομαι παρα πολυ νιωθω χαλια... Φοβαμαι φουλ τον θανατο εξου κ το άγχος... Για θανατο... Δε μπορώ να γυμναστω στα 100 τα 100 φοβαμαι να πιεσω τον οργανισμο μου... Ακομα κ στη σεξουαλικη ζωη όντως οπως ειπατε εχει αντίκτυπο... Θελω να κανω εξτριμ πραγματα κ δε κανω...γενικα αυτη η κατάσταση μεχει κανει κ κυριευομαι απο φοβιες... Κ αυτο ειναι που μου παραγει αγχος... Οχι το αγχοςβτις αρρυθμιες.. Αλλα οι αρρυθμιες το αγχος...


Πωω εντάξει τώρα τα έχω κάνει πανω μου. Διάβασα κάπου ότι ευθύνονται όντως για αιφνίδιους θανάτους. Δεν μπορώ να ζω με το άγχος αυτού γαμωτο ...για πόσο καιρό θα σε παρακολουθουν?

----------


## Nagia83

> Πωω εντάξει τώρα τα έχω κάνει πανω μου. Διάβασα κάπου ότι ευθύνονται όντως για αιφνίδιους θανάτους. Δεν μπορώ να ζω με το άγχος αυτού γαμωτο ...για πόσο καιρό θα σε παρακολουθουν?


Αστα να πανε κ γω γιαυτο φοβαμαι οι κολπικες ποθ κ απο αυτες εχω κ όλοι έχουμε ειναι οκ ακινδινες οπως λενε... Ενοχλητικες μεν αλλα ακίνδυνες... Οι κοιλιακες ομως? Κακος συμβουλες το ιντερνετ αλλα ναι κ γω εχω διαβασςι τα παντα ολα σχεδόν καρδιολόγος εχω γινει... Αυτο καταγραφει μεχρι και 3 χρόνια χτυπους γεροι να μαστε μπας και βρεθει λύση στο θεμα μου... Κατα ταλλα απο.δικη μ Επιλογη εκοψα τσιγαρο εδω κ 3μιση χρονια ελλατωσα το αλκοολ επινα αρκετα και αρχισα να γυμνάζομαι (οχι στα κοκκινα) μιας κ οταν εκανα περσι τις εξετάσεις μου διέκοψαν κ τη γυμναστικη...
Γενικα θεωρω μεγάλη κατάρα τις αρρυθμιες καθε μερα να εχεις φοβο ειναι τοσο μα τοσο φθορα στη ζωη σου

----------


## Elenas

> Αστα να πανε κ γω γιαυτο φοβαμαι οι κολπικες ποθ κ απο αυτες εχω κ όλοι έχουμε ειναι οκ ακινδινες οπως λενε... Ενοχλητικες μεν αλλα ακίνδυνες... Οι κοιλιακες ομως? Κακος συμβουλες το ιντερνετ αλλα ναι κ γω εχω διαβασςι τα παντα ολα σχεδόν καρδιολόγος εχω γινει... Αυτο καταγραφει μεχρι και 3 χρόνια χτυπους γεροι να μαστε μπας και βρεθει λύση στο θεμα μου... Κατα ταλλα απο.δικη μ Επιλογη εκοψα τσιγαρο εδω κ 3μιση χρονια ελλατωσα το αλκοολ επινα αρκετα και αρχισα να γυμνάζομαι (οχι στα κοκκινα) μιας κ οταν εκανα περσι τις εξετάσεις μου διέκοψαν κ τη γυμναστικη...
> Γενικα θεωρω μεγάλη κατάρα τις αρρυθμιες καθε μερα να εχεις φοβο ειναι τοσο μα τοσο φθορα στη ζωη σου


Νομίζω όταν είναι μια και μετά κανονικός ρυθμός κάπως συνηθίζεται. Δηλαδή είχα φτάσει σε σημείο παλιά που ελάχιστα αγχωνονουν. Όταν όμως νιώθεις συνεχόμενες ριππες δεν γίνεται να μάθεις να ζεις με αυτές. Εγώ ούτε πίνω ούτε καπνίζω, και χορτοφάγος είμαι οπότε όλο λαχανικά, και γυμναζομουν πολύ και γιόγκα έκανα, και διαλογισμό, και συνεχώς μες στην φύση ειμαι. Αλλά τίποτα δεν βοηθά και αυτό είναι το πιο απελπιστικό. Ότι ξέρεις πως όλα τα κάνεις όπως πρέπει αλλά πάλι νιωθεις όπως νιώθεις.

----------


## Nagia83

> Νομίζω όταν είναι μια και μετά κανονικός ρυθμός κάπως συνηθίζεται. Δηλαδή είχα φτάσει σε σημείο παλιά που ελάχιστα αγχωνονουν. Όταν όμως νιώθεις συνεχόμενες ριππες δεν γίνεται να μάθεις να ζεις με αυτές. Εγώ ούτε πίνω ούτε καπνίζω, και χορτοφάγος είμαι οπότε όλο λαχανικά, και γυμναζομουν πολύ και γιόγκα έκανα, και διαλογισμό, και συνεχώς μες στην φύση ειμαι. Αλλά τίποτα δεν βοηθά και αυτό είναι το πιο απελπιστικό. Ότι ξέρεις πως όλα τα κάνεις όπως πρέπει αλλά πάλι νιωθεις όπως νιώθεις.


 Καλα ναι τερμα απελπισία... Οταν προσπαθείς ειδικά κ αποτελεσμα γιοκ... Αφου κ Γω όταν επινα κ καπνιζα ημουν καλυτερα... Αφου τα εκοψα πλα κμαρχισα εναν πιο υγιή τροπο ζωης χωρις πολλα ξενυχτια κλπ τα επαιξε ο οργανισμός μου κ Άρχισαν τα οργανα... Σιγουρα εφταιγε κ μια κακή δουλειά που μ ετυχε κ ημουν ολο μς. Νεύρα κ δευτερες σκεψεις... Ολα παίζουν ρολο αλλα κ η κακη τύχη των γονιδιων μας... Κ αλλοι πινουν τρωνε ξενυχτανε εχουν αγχος κ Ομως αρρυθμιες μηδεν...

----------


## ΖΜΕ

Και ενώ τα παιδιά κοιμούνται, κάθομαι στον καναπέ και βλέπω τηλ. Ακούω τραγούδια που μου αρέσουν. Και να οι αρρυθμίες. Ξανά. Τώρα που προσπαθώ να ηρεμήσω. Γιατί?? Με λυπάμαι. Πολύ όμως.. Σας έχει τύχει να αναλογιστητε μέσα στην ημέρα σας πόση ώρα μείνατε χωρίς έκτακτες? Να σκέφτεστε ποτέ θα με πιάσουν? Όλη μέρα ζω με το άγχος.. Πότε θα με πιάσουν. Τι θα κάνω εκείνη την ώρα που θα αρχίσουν? Ένα μαρτύριο.. Πραγματικά ένιωθα ωραία αυτή τη λίγη ώρα που καθησα καναπέ και έβλεπα TV.Μεσα μου όμως με τρώει κάθε λεπτό, κάθε δευτερόλεπτο.. Για πόσο θα είμαι καλά? Νιώθω λίγη ανακούφιση που τα βγάζω από μέσα μου. Δίχως να αλλάζει το αποτέλεσμα βέβαια αλλά...

----------


## Nagia83

> Και ενώ τα παιδιά κοιμούνται, κάθομαι στον καναπέ και βλέπω τηλ. Ακούω τραγούδια που μου αρέσουν. Και να οι αρρυθμίες. Ξανά. Τώρα που προσπαθώ να ηρεμήσω. Γιατί?? Με λυπάμαι. Πολύ όμως.. Σας έχει τύχει να αναλογιστητε μέσα στην ημέρα σας πόση ώρα μείνατε χωρίς έκτακτες? Να σκέφτεστε ποτέ θα με πιάσουν? Όλη μέρα ζω με το άγχος.. Πότε θα με πιάσουν. Τι θα κάνω εκείνη την ώρα που θα αρχίσουν? Ένα μαρτύριο.. Πραγματικά ένιωθα ωραία αυτή τη λίγη ώρα που καθησα καναπέ και έβλεπα TV.Μεσα μου όμως με τρώει κάθε λεπτό, κάθε δευτερόλεπτο.. Για πόσο θα είμαι καλά? Νιώθω λίγη ανακούφιση που τα βγάζω από μέσα μου. Δίχως να αλλάζει το αποτέλεσμα βέβαια αλλά...



Μια απτα ιδια.... Το ίδιο ακριβώς μαρτυριο.. 
Να ξαπλώνεις πτώμα για ύπνο κ να λες θελω να παρω 3 ανασες βαθυες κ να κοιμηθώ από κουραση σαν πουλακι... Και τσουπ να τες... Κ να μην ερθουν παντα στο μυαλο σφηνομενος ο φοβος του ερχομου τους... Κ αν αυτη τη φορα έρθει και ειναι Η τελευταία μου και αν αυτη τη φορα κρατησουν παραπανω οι συνεχόμενες? Και αν Αυτη τη Φορα η καρδια δεν αντέξει? Καθε Μερα αυτο... Καθε μερα... Να ετοιμαζεσαι να βγεις να διασκεδάσεις να εισαι μεστη χαρα για οποιοδήποτε χαρμόσυνο γεγονος και να την μια αρκει να σε τρομοκρατησει....να πας ταξίδι... Διακοπες... Κ αν ερθει... Τι θα κανω... 
Προσωπικα πάντα πλεον μιλαω για αυτές τις κοιλιακες... Γιατι πλεον νομιζω μπορω κ Καταλαβαινω πότε ειναι κολπικες... Αυτες που ειναι απλα σαν κλωτσιες... Που ενοχλούν αλλα εμαθα.. Μεσα σε μεγάλα εισαγωγικά το εμαθα να μς ταλαιπωρουν... Οι αλλες οταν νιωθω αυτο το πνιξιμο... Το μπαλονι το δε ξερω πως να το πω... Αυτες ειναι καθε φορα το ίδιο τρομακτικές...

----------


## elpida33

Πως καταλαβαινετε τις κολπικες κ τις κοιλιακες πως ειναι ποια;

----------


## Elenas

Οι κολπικές είναι πιο έντονες. Κενό και μετά ένας έντονος χτύπος και αίσθημα κενού στο λαιμο. Οι κοιλιακες είναι τρόμος. Νιώθω κάτι να κινείται που φαντάζομαι είναι το αίμα που δεν περνά, πνίξιμο και μετά σαν να δυσκολεύεται ο χτύπος που έρχεται.Ειναι πιο αδύναμος όποτε δεν νιώθω τόσο δυνατά το γντουπ και παράλληλα αισθάνομαι ζάλη και μου κόβονται τα πόδια. Όπως είπα και στο γιατρό δεν χρειάζεται καν να μου πει ποιες είναι οι επικίνδυνες, το νιώθω.

----------


## elpida33

Εμενα ολες ιδιες μ φαίνονται απλα σε καποιες ειναι πιο δυνατα η κλωτσιά κ το κενό ειναι μεγαλυτερο τη πρωτη φορα ο ένιωσα μεγαλυτερο κενο ειπα αντε γεια, κ αλλες τις νιωθω πιο απαλα ειχε πιασει ενα καρδιογραφημα μια κοιλιακη κ παλι ο γιατρος μ ειπε μν με απασχολεί, γενικά μ ειπε αν η καρδια ειναι καλα ανατομικα κ λειτουργικα τπτ δν ειναι οι εκτατες, απλα φόβος!

----------


## Nagia83

> Οι κολπικές είναι πιο έντονες. Κενό και μετά ένας έντονος χτύπος και αίσθημα κενού στο λαιμο. Οι κοιλιακες είναι τρόμος. Νιώθω κάτι να κινείται που φαντάζομαι είναι το αίμα που δεν περνά, πνίξιμο και μετά σαν να δυσκολεύεται ο χτύπος που έρχεται.Ειναι πιο αδύναμος όποτε δεν νιώθω τόσο δυνατά το γντουπ και παράλληλα αισθάνομαι ζάλη και μου κόβονται τα πόδια. Όπως είπα και στο γιατρό δεν χρειάζεται καν να μου πει ποιες είναι οι επικίνδυνες, το νιώθω.


Καλημερα
Αρε γμτ γελαω με τις περιγραφες μας (η με τα χαλια μας) που ο καθένας μας προσπαθει να δωσει εξηγησει για το ποιος νιωθει... Τι κριμα γμτ.. Συμφωνω με τη περιγραφή καπως ετσι τα παρομοιάζω κ γω οι κολπικες ειναι κλωτσιες ενοχλητικες κ τρομακτικες κ αυτες αλλα ολοι μα οοολοι λενε ακίνδυνες.. Είναι μερες βεβαια (μετα την ηλεκτροφ. Μελετη φτου φτου ακομα δεν μεχουν πιασει) που εχω ολη μερα κ ειδικα οταν ξαπλωνω γινεται χαμος βλεπω το στήθος να χοροπηδάει... Αντε να κοιμηθεις λέγοντας ελα μωρε τπτ δεν ειναι.... Οσο κ να το λες μονο ενας γκουρου νομίζω θα τα καταφερνε...
Οι κοιλιακες οντως τρομος... Εγω το παρομοιαζω με αερa? Μπαλονι... Μεστην φλεβα που περναει απτή καρδια σαν πηχτο αιμα? Μια αηδια γενικα τρομακτικη που μου κόβει ανασα κ νιωθω κενο πνιξιμο σρο λαιμο πταν μιλαμε για 1..2 χτυπους...
Εχει τυχει να εχω 7 τετοιες συστολες κ να βαραω το στερνο αυθορμητα μπας κ προλαβω τον θάνατο γιατι εγω αυτο με τη μια σκέφτομαι δυστηχως....

----------


## Elenas

Νομίζω η ένταση του χτυπου έχει να κάνει με το αίμα που συσσωρευεται επειδή εκείνη την στιγμή χάνεται ο χτύπος. Όχι τόσο με την προέλευση της έκτακτης. Αλλά ποιος ξέρει...γςνικα βγαίνουν νέες έρευνες συνεχώς και αλλάζουν πολλά. Ελπίζω ότι κάποια στιγμή θα βγει μια μελέτη που θα δίνει σαφείς εξηγήσεις καθώς και κάποια θεραπεία γιατι έστω και εάν δεν έχω δομικό πρόβλημα ζω σαν καρδιοπαθής.

----------


## Elenas

> Καλημερα
> Αρε γμτ γελαω με τις περιγραφες μας (η με τα χαλια μας) που ο καθένας μας προσπαθει να δωσει εξηγησει για το ποιος νιωθει... Τι κριμα γμτ.. Συμφωνω με τη περιγραφή καπως ετσι τα παρομοιάζω κ γω οι κολπικες ειναι κλωτσιες ενοχλητικες κ τρομακτικες κ αυτες αλλα ολοι μα οοολοι λενε ακίνδυνες.. Είναι μερες βεβαια (μετα την ηλεκτροφ. Μελετη φτου φτου ακομα δεν μεχουν πιασει) που εχω ολη μερα κ ειδικα οταν ξαπλωνω γινεται χαμος βλεπω το στήθος να χοροπηδάει... Αντε να κοιμηθεις λέγοντας ελα μωρε τπτ δεν ειναι.... Οσο κ να το λες μονο ενας γκουρου νομίζω θα τα καταφερνε...
> Οι κοιλιακες οντως τρομος... Εγω το παρομοιαζω με αερa? Μπαλονι... Μεστην φλεβα που περναει απτή καρδια σαν πηχτο αιμα? Μια αηδια γενικα τρομακτικη που μου κόβει ανασα κ νιωθω κενο πνιξιμο σρο λαιμο πταν μιλαμε για 1..2 χτυπους...
> Εχει τυχει να εχω 7 τετοιες συστολες κ να βαραω το στερνο αυθορμητα μπας κ προλαβω τον θάνατο γιατι εγω αυτο με τη μια σκέφτομαι δυστηχως....


7 συνεχόμενες Nagia? Καλά εννοείται οτι πολλές φορές ύστερα από έκτακτες αναρωτιέμαι "είμαι ακόμα ζωντανή έτσι? "

----------


## elpida33

Οι γιατροι το μονο π ξερουν ειναι οτι ειναι ακινδυνες, κατα τα αλλα δν ξερουν κ πολλα ουτε πως ουτε γτ προέρχονται μονο τι γινεται εκεινη την ωρα τα κλασσικα χανεται χτυπος κ τέτοια, μ ρωταγε ο γιατρός ποτε τα παθαινω αντε ξεκινα λεω, στο περπατημα δτη χαλαρωση οταν αγχωθω για κατι οπως χθες 4 σε μισο λεπτο οταν σκυβω οταν τρωω οταν αναπνέω αποτομα οταν μιλαω αποτομα ε μα.. Δλδ παντου μ λεει!

----------


## Nagia83

Στο χολντερ που έβαλα ναι πιασαμε μια φορα 5 κοιλιακες... Συνεχόμενες και μια αλλη φορα 6 με 7 κοιλιακες... Γιαυτο λεγεται ταχυαρρυθμια γιαβτην ακρίβεια μη εμμενουσα κοιλιακη ταχυαρρυθμια... Αν ηταν εμμενουσα θα είχα δει τα ραδικια αναποδα... Κ αυτο ειναι που φοβαμαι καθε φορα το μηπως δεν αναταχθει απο μόνη της συντομα.... Οι έκτακτες ειναι 1..2 χτυποι οταν ειναι παραπανω λεγεται ταχυαρρυθμια... Κ οπως λεει και η elpida. Οι αρρυθμίες ειναι ο λαβύρινθος της καρδιολογιας δυστυχώς δεν ξερουν πολλα οι γιατροί καλη ωρα ή δικιά μου περίπτωση εχει παραμείνει αλυτη για μενα... Μετα απο ολα οσα εκανα ακομα εχω τις ιδιες απορίες κ δυστηχως τον ιδιο φοβο οσο κ αν μ ειπς ο γιατρος που ειναι κ κορυφή στην ελλαδα ετσι? Να μην φοβαμαι.... 
Ναι καλα.... Δε φοβαμαι καθόλου... Φυσικα και αστειεύομαι.... Ο φοβος καθε φορα είναι ιδιος...

----------


## Elenas

Πιθανότατα κάποιοι έχουμε γενετικά προδιάθεση για αρρυθμιες και άπαξ και αγχωθούμε πολύ εμφανίζονται και δεν φεύγουν ποτέ. 
Ωστόσο nagia αν είναι κολπικές οι έκτακτες και είναι συνεχόμενες? Μιλάμε για ταχυαρρυθμια η απλά πολλές έκτακτες συνεχόμενα? 
Εννοείται ο φόβος δεν φεύγει. Μου λένε να το ξεχάσω, να είμαι δυνατή κτλ αλλά πραγματικά γίνεται αυτό? Μιλάμε για καρδιά που είναι συνδεδεμένη με το συναίσθημα του φόβου. Δεν γίνεται να χτυπά περίεργα, να χτυπά γρήγορα, να χτυπά δυνατά και να μην νιώθεις ανησυχια. Και να είσαι μαθημένος αυτά τα συναισθήματα εμφανίζονται μόνα τους δεν ελέγχονται . Και μπαίνεις σε μια λούπα μετά που δύσκολα βγαίνεις. Πραγματικά όλη μέρα παρακαλώ θεούς και δαιμόνια να ποναω αιωνίως στο κεφάλι η κάπου αλλού παρά αυτο...

----------


## Elenas

Εμένα πάντως ξεκίνησαν αυτή την φορά απο ένα εισπνεομενο για το άσθμα. Μεγάλη μου μαλακια που δεν έδωσα βάση στις παρενέργειες....

----------


## ΖΜΕ

> Στο χολντερ που έβαλα ναι πιασαμε μια φορα 5 κοιλιακες... Συνεχόμενες και μια αλλη φορα 6 με 7 κοιλιακες... Γιαυτο λεγεται ταχυαρρυθμια γιαβτην ακρίβεια μη εμμενουσα κοιλιακη ταχυαρρυθμια... Αν ηταν εμμενουσα θα είχα δει τα ραδικια αναποδα... Κ αυτο ειναι που φοβαμαι καθε φορα το μηπως δεν αναταχθει απο μόνη της συντομα.... Οι έκτακτες ειναι 1..2 χτυποι οταν ειναι παραπανω λεγεται ταχυαρρυθμια... Κ οπως λεει και η elpida. Οι αρρυθμίες ειναι ο λαβύρινθος της καρδιολογιας δυστυχώς δεν ξερουν πολλα οι γιατροί καλη ωρα ή δικιά μου περίπτωση εχει παραμείνει αλυτη για μενα... Μετα απο ολα οσα εκανα ακομα εχω τις ιδιες απορίες κ δυστηχως τον ιδιο φοβο οσο κ αν μ ειπς ο γιατρος που ειναι κ κορυφή στην ελλαδα ετσι? Να μην φοβαμαι.... 
> Ναι καλα.... Δε φοβαμαι καθόλου... Φυσικα και αστειεύομαι.... Ο φοβος καθε φορα είναι ιδιος...


Ποιος είναι ο αρρυθμιολογος που σου έκανε έλεγχο? Εγώ πέρυσι έκανα ηλεκτροφυσιολογικη και κατάλυση στον ευαγγελισμό. Εφραιμιδης

----------


## Nagia83

> Εμένα πάντως ξεκίνησαν αυτή την φορά απο ένα εισπνεομενο για το άσθμα. Μεγάλη μου μαλακια που δεν έδωσα βάση στις παρενέργειες....


 Δε θα το παιξω εξυπνη κ γνωστης για το Πως λεγονται...

----------


## Nagia83

> Εμένα πάντως ξεκίνησαν αυτή την φορά απο ένα εισπνεομενο για το άσθμα. Μεγάλη μου μαλακια που δεν έδωσα βάση στις παρενέργειες....





> Δε θα το παιξω εξυπνη κ γνωστης για το Πως λεγονται...


Φτου.... Δεν καταχωρηθηκε το μνμ μου γμτ... Δεν ξερω κοριτσαρα πως λέγονται μη το παιξω γνωστης.... Το πορισμα του χολντερ ελεγε ενα επεισόδιο ταχυαρρυθμιας μη εμμενουσα κοιλιακη 5 χτυπων κ κατι αλλα για την μορφολογια κ προελευση τους...

----------


## Nagia83

> Ποιος είναι ο αρρυθμιολογος που σου έκανε έλεγχο? Εγώ πέρυσι έκανα ηλεκτροφυσιολογικη και κατάλυση στον ευαγγελισμό. Εφραιμιδης


Κ γω ευαγγελισμο κατεβηκα ειμαι απο θεσνικη με τον Λετσα κάναμε μελέτη κ αυτος μου πρότεινε να βαλουμε το ilr
Υπερευχαριστημενη εμεινα πολύ καλός γιατρος κ άνθρωπος

----------


## panospeggy

Nagia83 επειδη δεν εχω καταφερει να καταγραψω σε χολτερ την αρρυθμια, υπαρχει πιθανοτητα αυτο να ειναι Και psvt ? Δηλαδη μη εμμενουσα υπερκοιλιακη ταχυκαρδια? Ριπες δηλαδη εκτακτων κολπικων συστολων? Η παντα αυτο το πραγμα ειναι κοιλιακη ταχυρρυθμια>? Ο καρδιολογος μου ειπε οτι καποιος δεν μπορει να ξερει αν οι συστολες του ειναι κοιλιακες η υπερκοιλιακες. Δεν μπορουν να τις ξεχωρισουν δηλαδη απο τον κτυπο γιτι ειναι στην ουσια ιδιες. Εκτος κι αν οι κοιλιακες εκτακτκες συστολες εχουν ποιο αδυναμο εξτρα κτυπο σε σχεση με τις κολπικες. Δεν ξερω πως αλλιως να το περιγραψω

----------


## Nagia83

> Nagia83 επειδη δεν εχω καταφερει να καταγραψω σε χολτερ την αρρυθμια, υπαρχει πιθανοτητα αυτο να ειναι Και psvt ? Δηλαδη μη εμμενουσα υπερκοιλιακη ταχυκαρδια? Ριπες δηλαδη εκτακτων κολπικων συστολων? Η παντα αυτο το πραγμα ειναι κοιλιακη ταχυρρυθμια>? Ο καρδιολογος μου ειπε οτι καποιος δεν μπορει να ξερει αν οι συστολες του ειναι κοιλιακες η υπερκοιλιακες. Δεν μπορουν να τις ξεχωρισουν δηλαδη απο τον κτυπο γιτι ειναι στην ουσια ιδιες. Εκτος κι αν οι κοιλιακες εκτακτκες συστολες εχουν ποιο αδυναμο εξτρα κτυπο σε σχεση με τις κολπικες. Δεν ξερω πως αλλιως να το περιγραψω


Μακαρι να ξερα να σου απαντήσω... Εγω την κοιλιαλη ταχυαρρυθμια φαντασου τωρα την έπιασε το μηχανημα τα 37 μου.... Κ το πρωτο μ χολντερ το βαλα στα 16...17.... Σε 24 ωρες μπορει να μη πιασει κ τπτ ειναι μερες που ολα πανε ρολοι...αλλα επειδη παντα επέμενα οτι κατι δε παει καλα κ ετρεχα σε νοσοκομεία απο κρισεις πανικου... Ε στο 5χολντερ (3μερο φορεσα αυτη τη φορα) καταγράφηκε ενα επεισόδιο.... Εγω τη νιωθω τη διαφορά ριναι τελειως διαφορετική αισθηση η μια απτην αλλη ακομα κ στο χολντερ που εγραφα το τι νιώθω ωρα κλπ μου λεγε ο καρδιολογος πως ειχα απολυτο δικιο... Κ στη μελέτη μου κανε πλακα ο γιατρος πως οτι σου κανουμε το νιωθεις τπτ δεν αφηνα να πέσει κατω..

----------


## Elenas

> Μακαρι να ξερα να σου απαντήσω... Εγω την κοιλιαλη ταχυαρρυθμια φαντασου τωρα την έπιασε το μηχανημα τα 37 μου.... Κ το πρωτο μ χολντερ το βαλα στα 16...17.... Σε 24 ωρες μπορει να μη πιασει κ τπτ ειναι μερες που ολα πανε ρολοι...αλλα επειδη παντα επέμενα οτι κατι δε παει καλα κ ετρεχα σε νοσοκομεία απο κρισεις πανικου... Ε στο 5χολντερ (3μερο φορεσα αυτη τη φορα) καταγράφηκε ενα επεισόδιο.... Εγω τη νιωθω τη διαφορά ριναι τελειως διαφορετική αισθηση η μια απτην αλλη ακομα κ στο χολντερ που εγραφα το τι νιώθω ωρα κλπ μου λεγε ο καρδιολογος πως ειχα απολυτο δικιο... Κ στη μελέτη μου κανε πλακα ο γιατρος πως οτι σου κανουμε το νιωθεις τπτ δεν αφηνα να πέσει κατω..


Οι έκτακτες σου προέκυψαν λόγω κρίσεων πανικού και αγχους η το αντίστροφο?

----------


## panospeggy

> Τις παθαίνω την στιγμή που πάω να χαλαρώσω κυρίως . Δηλαδή ανεβαίνω σκαλιά και εκεί που αρχίζουν να πέφτουν οι παλμοί έχω συνεχόμενες έκτακτες. Ο γιατρός μου είπε συνέχισε την γυμναστική αλλά μου είναι αδύνατον όταν έχω τόσες στην σειρά. Παλιά πάθαινα το πολύ δύο και τις ένιωθα αλλιώς. Σαν ένα μεγάλο κενό και μετά ένα δυνατι χτύπο. Πλέον καμια φορά είναι αρκετές στην σειρά χωρίς φυσιολογικο χτύπο ενδιάμεσα και τις νιώθω αλλιώς, μου κόβεται η ανάσα. Από ότι μπορώ να συμπεράνω έχω ταχυαρρυθμια αλλά εφόσον δεν φαίνεται στο χολτερ δεν μπορεί να μου κάτι ο καρδιολόγος. Είναι τρομακτικό και έχω φτάσει σε σημείο να μην κουνιέμαι καθόλου. Ας είχα όλα τα ψυχοσωματικά του κόσμου εκτός από αυτό. Είναι ανυπόφορο,τρομακτικό, βασανιστικό. Σκέφτομαι να ξεκινήσω πάλι αντικαταθλιπτικα μπας και μου περάσει...





> Μακαρι να ξερα να σου απαντήσω... Εγω την κοιλιαλη ταχυαρρυθμια φαντασου τωρα την έπιασε το μηχανημα τα 37 μου.... Κ το πρωτο μ χολντερ το βαλα στα 16...17.... Σε 24 ωρες μπορει να μη πιασει κ τπτ ειναι μερες που ολα πανε ρολοι...αλλα επειδη παντα επέμενα οτι κατι δε παει καλα κ ετρεχα σε νοσοκομεία απο κρισεις πανικου... Ε στο 5χολντερ (3μερο φορεσα αυτη τη φορα) καταγράφηκε ενα επεισόδιο.... Εγω τη νιωθω τη διαφορά ριναι τελειως διαφορετική αισθηση η μια απτην αλλη ακομα κ στο χολντερ που εγραφα το τι νιώθω ωρα κλπ μου λεγε ο καρδιολογος πως ειχα απολυτο δικιο... Κ στη μελέτη μου κανε πλακα ο γιατρος πως οτι σου κανουμε το νιωθεις τπτ δεν αφηνα να πέσει κατω..


Καθε ποτε περιπου σε πιανει αυτη η αρρυθμια? 
Να φανταστεις οτι αυτο που επαθα πριν 17 μερες οπως ακριβως το περιγραφεις ειχα να το παθω περιπου 2 χρονια.
Στο τελευταιο χολτερ ειχα 37 εκτκτες. 32 κοιλιακες και 5 κολπικες. Ο γιατρος μου ειπε οτι ειναι ολες ακινδυνες. Το θεμα ειναι οτι αυτην την ταχυαρρυθμια δεν την νιωθω συχνα οποτε δυσκολο να την καταγραψω σε χολτερ. Σιγουρα ομως το νιωθω σαν μη εμμενουσα κοιλιακη ταχυκαρδια

----------


## Nagia83

> Οι έκτακτες σου προέκυψαν λόγω κρίσεων πανικού και αγχους η το αντίστροφο?


Εγω αποδίδω τος κρισεις πανικου στις αρρυθμιες... Τουλαχιστον οτι με αυτες αρχισαν στην εφηβεία μου... Γιατι από τότε θυμαμαι να λεω κατι εχω στη καρδια κ παντα οταν κατι παθαινα με τον ρυθμο ε μετα με επιανε ο ο φοβος κ οι κρισεις πανικου... Μετέπειτα μεγαλωνοντας ο εγκέφαλος δε ξέχνα... Μετα απο στρεσογονες καταστασεις.. Θάνατο.. Κλπ με επιαναν κρισεις πανικου... Πριν 3 χρόνια ειχα αρκετα δυνατες κ παντα ολα αυτα παρεα κ μς αρρυθμιες... Μεχρι που ο καρδιολογος μου εδωσε να παιρνω β αναστολεα κ οι κρισεις πανικου μειωθηκαν κατα 80%κ παραπανω μπορω να πω δεν εχω ξαναπαει στα έκτακτα εξωτερικά απο τοτε... Αλλα οι αρρυθμιες συνεχίζουν χωρις ομως να παθαινω κρισεις πανικου.... Θες ο β αναστολεας? Θες η ψυχαναλυση που εχω κανει? Ποτε με αγωγη... Δεν την θελω κ δεν μου ειπαν κ ποτέ να παρω
Περσι το μαιο ειχα ενα το καλο επεισόδιο με κοιλιακη ταχυαρρυθμια κ απο τοτε αλλο ενα ετσι με 6.7 χτυπους.... Αλλα... Δια μαγείας μετα τη μελετη δεν ξανα ένιωσα κλωτσους μεγαλης διάρκειας... Εκτακτες κολπικες δλδ... Που μπορει να ειχα πχ κ ολη νυχτα... Πλεον εχω ενα καινουργιο να το πω feeling που μου μοιαζει πιο πολυ μς κοιλιακες εκτακτες.. Οι κοιλιακες κατι... Δε ξερω πως λέγονται...

----------


## Nagia83

37 εκτακτες δεν ειναι τπτ συνήθως σε μια μερα κανουμε μπορει και χιλιες και χιλιαδες μη σου πω... Οι καρδιολογοι να φανταστείς για να σου κάνουν ablation για έκτακτες θελουν να τους δωσεις μεγαλο αριθμο σε μια μερα... Μερικες χιλιαδες...... Εγω ειχα πχ 1000 κατι... Κολπικες και 7..8 κοιλιακες στη 3μερη καταγραφη...
Και στη μελετη οταν εκανα δεν έδωσα ουτε μια κολπικη ουτε κοιλιακη ουτε τπτ...μονο αυτες που μου προκαλουσαν αυτοί

----------


## panospeggy

Καταλαβα κι εγω προσπαθω να τους πεισω για ηλεκτροφυσιολογικη μελετη για να δουν αυτη την κοιλιακη ταχυαρρυθμια που παθαινω μια στις τοσες αλλα δεν με αφηνουν.
Καθε ποτε περιπου παθαινεις αυτη την μεγαλη αρρυθμια?
Ν ξερεις οτι σε υγιη καρδια παντως ακομα και η nsvt δεν ειναι επικυνδινη. Τρομακτικη πολυ μεν αλλα ακινδυνη.

----------


## elpida33

Ψαξτε στο ιντερνετ το ονομα βασιλης χολεβας εχει γραψει καποια αρθρα κ καποιο αφορά κ τη καρδια ενδαφερον ειναι!!!

----------


## Elenas

Κατάλαβα... Πιθανότατα με τις έκτακτες να εκδηλώθηκε το άγχος σου και ύστερα ακολούθησαν οι κρίσεις πανικού. Δεν σου πρότειναν καυτηριασμο η κάτι τέτοιο?

----------


## Elenas

Είναι αρκετά ενδιαφέρον Ελπίδα το άρθρο του αλλά νομίζω είναι καποια πράγματα πο και οι ίδιοι πάνω κάτω τα γνωρίζουμε αλλά πάλι με τον ίδιο τρόπο θα σκεφτούμε. Εννοείται ότι πονάω στην καρδιά κάθε μέρα και λέω έλα Έλενα ο πόνος στην καρδιά είναι έτσι και έτσι, έχεις κάνει καρδιογράφημα κτλ κτλ. Αλλά πάντα μια αρνητική σκέψη θα μου ξέφυγει. Είναι σαν να προσπαθείς να πείσεις κάποιον με ψύχωση π. χ ότι αυτά που βλέπει δεν είναι αληθινά, να σε πιστεύει και την επόμενη να είναι καλά. Και η ΓΑΔ που έχω εγώ ψυχικο νόσημα είναι και δυστυχώς δεν χωρά λογική...

----------


## elpida33

Το οτι αναγνωριζεις το αγχος ειναι το πιο βασικο βημα κ για σενα κ για μενα κ για όλους, βλεπω αλλους εδω στο φορουμ π επιμένουν οτι πεθαινουν κ ας εχουν περασει απο δεκα γιατρους, εμενα με ειδαν 4 καρδιολογοι σε εξι μηνες δυο νοσοκομειακοι δυο εξωτερικοι κ εκει ειπα ωπα στοπ, δν ξερω αν το διαβαδα απο σενα η απο αλλο ατομο εδω οτι σκέφτεται κ να χωρισει γτ δν μπορει να εχει μια ζωη οπως ολοι οι αλλοι, εκει ερχεται το αρθρο να πει οτι ετσι καμουμε πισω βηματα

----------


## Elenas

> Το οτι αναγνωριζεις το αγχος ειναι το πιο βασικο βημα κ για σενα κ για μενα κ για όλους, βλεπω αλλους εδω στο φορουμ π επιμένουν οτι πεθαινουν κ ας εχουν περασει απο δεκα γιατρους, εμενα με ειδαν 4 καρδιολογοι σε εξι μηνες δυο νοσοκομειακοι δυο εξωτερικοι κ εκει ειπα ωπα στοπ, δν ξερω αν το διαβαδα απο σενα η απο αλλο ατομο εδω οτι σκέφτεται κ να χωρισει γτ δν μπορει να εχει μια ζωη οπως ολοι οι αλλοι, εκει ερχεται το αρθρο να πει οτι ετσι καμουμε πισω βηματα


Κοίτα δεν υπήρξα ποτέ άτομο που έτρεχε συνεχώς σε γιατρούς. Δηλαδή σε κάθε υποτροπη έναν καρδιολόγο επισκέπτομαι ανάλογα τον τόπο που βρίσκομαι. Από όταν μου μίλησαν πρώτη φορά για άγχος γονείς κτλ και ο καρδιολόγος ο μισός μου εαυτός πείστηκε αμέσως. Πάντα λέω άγχος είναι αλλά δυστυχώς υπάρχει και ο άλλος μου εαυτός που αμφιβάλλει και σκέφτεται αρνητικά. 
Ναι εγώ το είπα. Μπορεί παραλογο αλλά δεν θέλω να γίνομαι βάρος σε κανέναν και έτσι νιώθω αυτή την στιγμή, πόσο μάλλον στο σύντροφό μου που με ξέρει αλλιώς και θαυμάζει την Έλενα που δεν την νοιάζει τίποτα και ζει την κάθε μέρα όχι αυτήν που είμαι τώρα που δεν σηκώνομαι από το κρεβάτι.

----------


## elpida33

Ποσο σε νιωθω, το ποσο αγχωνω τον άντρα μ δε λέγεται τ κοβονται τα ποδια 12 χρονια ειμαστε μαζι απο τα 20 κ ενω με ζουσε με το αγχος με ολα αυτα σε τετοια κατασταση δε με ειχε ξαναδει, να πανικοβαλλομαι να ειμαστε εξω με παρεα κ να βλεπει το βλεμμα μ να αλλαζει οταν με επιαναν κ να τον βλέπω να αγχώνεται με το καιρο ηρέμησα κ εγω οχι οι εκτατες εγω ηρέμησα.. Κ εσυ θα εισαι μια χαρα

----------


## Nagia83

Θες να κανεις ε? Κ γω ετσι ημουνα... Φοβομουν μεν αλλα ηθελα να το κανω ελπίζοντας να τελειώνω με αυτο... Που να ξερα

----------


## elpida33

Τι ηθελες να κανεις τι φοβοσουν;

----------


## Nagia83

Γμτ παλι δεν ανέβηκε ολο μ Το μνμ... Μηπως θελει να μου πει το φορουμ οτι το επριξα και γραφω πολυ? Χαχαχαχ
Αν τα συνοψίσω αυτα που εγραψα.... Ablation θα μου κανανε στη μελετη απευθείας αν εδινα αρρυθμία κ βρίσκανε εστια αλλα δεν εδωσα τπτ 2μιση ωρες σκαλιζανε κ τζιφος...
Μαιο επαθα μια καλη κ. Μετα ξανα αλλες 2 φορες αλλα καθε μερα σχεδον εχω κατι περιέργα σαν να μπερδεύει η καρδια...
Θα δω το άρθρο κ εγω εχω διαβασει ενα καρο... Κακως βέβαια αλλα... Τι να κανεις...
Οι άνθρωποι γυρω μας πρέπει να χουν υπομονη κ κατανοηση... Κ να μη μας λενε οτι ειναι απο το άγχος ολη την ωρα... Με εκνευριζει απιστευτα αυτη η καραμελα...
Καλο κουραγιο σε ολους μας κ μακαρι κάποια στιγμή να βρεθει λυση σαυτο το βασανο

----------


## Nagia83

Ηλεκτροφυσιολογική μελετη που λεει ο.. Η Πάνος πεγκυ ότι θέλει να κανει κ δεν τον την αφηνουν

----------


## Elenas

> Γμτ παλι δεν ανέβηκε ολο μ Το μνμ... Μηπως θελει να μου πει το φορουμ οτι το επριξα και γραφω πολυ? Χαχαχαχ
> Αν τα συνοψίσω αυτα που εγραψα.... Ablation θα μου κανανε στη μελετη απευθείας αν εδινα αρρυθμία κ βρίσκανε εστια αλλα δεν εδωσα τπτ 2μιση ωρες σκαλιζανε κ τζιφος...
> Μαιο επαθα μια καλη κ. Μετα ξανα αλλες 2 φορες αλλα καθε μερα σχεδον εχω κατι περιέργα σαν να μπερδεύει η καρδια...
> Θα δω το άρθρο κ εγω εχω διαβασει ενα καρο... Κακως βέβαια αλλα... Τι να κανεις...
> Οι άνθρωποι γυρω μας πρέπει να χουν υπομονη κ κατανοηση... Κ να μη μας λενε οτι ειναι απο το άγχος ολη την ωρα... Με εκνευριζει απιστευτα αυτη η καραμελα...
> Καλο κουραγιο σε ολους μας κ μακαρι κάποια στιγμή να βρεθει λυση σαυτο το βασανο


 Εφόσον όμως σε παρακολουθούν μπορούν να σε ενημερωσουν αν κάτι δεν πάει καλά. Δεν νιώθεις αρκετά πιο ασφαλής με το χολτερ? Δεν είναι λίγο όπως με το 24ωρο που μπορεί να έχουμε κάθε μερα έκτακτες και την ημέρα που το βάζουμε πιάνει είτε ελάχιστες είτε καμιά γιατί ξαφνικά νιώθουμε μια ασφάλεια?

----------


## Elenas

Α μιας και το θυμήθηκα ο καρδιολόγος μου μου είπε ότι πιθανότατα να ευθύνονται και οι ορμόνες στις γυναίκες. Δηλαδή είχε περίπτωση που είχε κάθε μέρα 6000 . Και ύστερα με το που έμεινε έγκυος εξαφανίστηκαν τελείως.

----------


## Nagia83

> Εφόσον όμως σε παρακολουθούν μπορούν να σε ενημερωσουν αν κάτι δεν πάει καλά. Δεν νιώθεις αρκετά πιο ασφαλής με το χολτερ? Δεν είναι λίγο όπως με το 24ωρο που μπορεί να έχουμε κάθε μερα έκτακτες και την ημέρα που το βάζουμε πιάνει είτε ελάχιστες είτε καμιά γιατί ξαφνικά νιώθουμε μια ασφάλεια?


Ναι οπότε εχω περιεργους χτυπους παταω ενα κουμπάκι κ στελνω σημα... 2 φορες εχει πιασει κοιλιακη ταχυαρρυθμια... Το μηχανηματακι αυτο δυστυχώς δεν είναι τοσο ευαισθητο οπως το χολντερ μς τα καλωδια... Δεν πιάνει μικρα επεισόδια.. Ειναι για παραπανω απο 3.4.5 χτυπους συνήθως τα φοράνε σε μεγαλυτερες ηλικιες με μαρμαρυγη κ τετοια... Οπότε κ εκει ατυχη.. Αλλα μια ασφαλεια ναι οσο να ναι... Αν χτυπα ξυλο παθω κατι θα δουνε τουλαχιστον τι ειναι... 
Στανταρ κ οι ορμόνες παιζουν κ η αδρεναλινη... Εγω γενικα είμαι στη τσιτα αρκετα... Απο τοτε που αρχισα το λοπρεσορ κ δεν αυξαμω εύκολα ομως χτυπους... Έχουν σχεδομ εξαφανιστει οι κρισεις πανικου.. Αλλα οχι οι αρρυθμιες... Κ έχουν αυξηθει κ λιγο τα κιλακια... Εκοψα κ τσιγαρο εχω κ υποκλινικο υποθυροιδισμο(μου πε αυτό ο γιατρος δεν φταίει για τις αρρυθμιες) παιρνω 50αρη medithyrox κ σε 3 χρονια ειμαι 7 κιλα πανω

----------


## Tasos39

Παιδιά το άθρο που σας έλεγε η Ελπιδα είναι http://vasilis-cholevas.weebly.com/u...diopatheia.pdf. Διαβάστε το. Θα βοηθήσει.

----------


## Nagia83

Πολυ ωραιο άρθρο αλλα δυστηχως δεν διαβασα εγω προσωπικά κατι που δεν ήξερα μακαρι να βοηθησει καποιους τα λεει πολυ ωραια κ αληθινά

----------


## Elenas

elpida33 κάπου διάβασα ότι έχεις Χασιμοτο...υπαρχει περίπτωση να συνδέονται με αυτό οι έκτακτες? 
Σου έχει πει κάτι ο γιατρός σου? Δυστυχώς δεν λαμβάνω ποτέ επαρκείς απαντήσεις σε καμιά ερώτηση μου από την γιατρό μου...

----------


## elpida33

Κ ελλειψη σιδηρου ειχα εξαιρετικα μεγαλη ηταν ολα πεσμενα, μ ελεγαν ολοι απο αυτο ειναι ον καρδιολογος μ ελεγε δν ειναι απο αυτο γτ καποιες αλλες τιμες ηταν καλες ε ειχε δικαιο κ παλι το διορθωσα κ αυτο αλλα....

----------


## elpida33

Η ενδοκρινολογος ελεγε μπορςι να ειναι ον καρδιολογος ελεγε αποκλείεται γτ οι τιμες Δν ηταν τοσο ανεβασμενες κ παλι δίκαιο ειχε ρυθμισα το θυροειδη αυτες εδώ ακομα...

----------


## Elenas

Κατάλαβα...Μου γεννήθηκε ως σκέψη γιατί έχω 2 χρόνια Χασιμοτο και μου λέει οκ είσαι ακόμα ωστοσο φίλη μου με ίδιες τιμές στα αποτελέσματα των εξετάσεων της λαμβάνει αγωγή. Δυστυχώς ομως είμαι σε νησί και δεν έχω την δυνατότητα να λάβω και άλλη γνώμη...

----------


## elpida33

Ουτε εγω επαιρνα εφτα χρόνια, οι περισσοτεροι δν δινουν αν οι τιμες ειναι οκ, αλλα ακομα κ ο καρδιολογος μ ειπε το χασιμοτο ειναι υπουλο οφείλεται για πολλα, εγω κατα βαθος πιστευω οτι οφείλεται για ολα

----------


## Elenas

> Ουτε εγω επαιρνα εφτα χρόνια, οι περισσοτεροι δν δινουν αν οι τιμες ειναι οκ, αλλα ακομα κ ο καρδιολογος μ ειπε το χασιμοτο ειναι υπουλο οφείλεται για πολλα, εγω κατα βαθος πιστευω οτι οφείλεται για ολα


Νομίζω επίσης ότι ευθύνεται για πολλά καθώς από ότι βλέπω εδώ μέσα πολλοί έχουν οπότε η δημιουργειται λόγω άγχους η συμβαίνει το αντίθετο...

----------


## Nagia83

Χαιρετώ την ομαδα
Σημερα ταπογευμα ενω εκανα γυμναστικουλα σπιτι μου τσουπ εκει που παω να κάτσω για μισο λεπτακι κ να ξαναρχισω καλως τα δέχτηκα... Ερχεται μια καλη αρρυθμια στα καπακκα κ αλλο σηκωνομαιβαυτομαυα βηχω βαραω κ το στερνο μου οπως καθε φορα που κατι παρόμοιο συμβαινει κ ξανα κ αλλη... Περιττο να σας πω οτι τα ειδα ολα απτις αρκετα δυνατες αρρυθμιες που εχω ζησει ειπα παει δε θα σταματησει
Φυσικα πατησα το κουμπάκι του εμφυτευσιμου holder κ αυριο περιμενω νεα απτο γιατρο
Τι τραβαμε ρε γαμωτο τις τελευταιες βδομ ριμαι πολυ χαλαρη δε δουλευω κανω γυμναστικη περπαταω καθε μερα γενικα ειμαι ηρεμη κ χαρουμενη κ σημερα μου γκρέμισε καθε ηρεμια μου αυτό παλι... Δεν ειχα κανενα άγχος απολαμβανω την ηρεμία μου κ να το ξανα... Εχω πραγματικα κουραστεί ειναι σαν να χω εναν τρομοκράτη μεσα μου καθε φορα.. Τοσες μαζεμενες ειχα πανω απο 6μηνο να νιωσω... Κ καθε φορα η ιφια σκεψη.. Θα σταματησει?
Ωχ θα το ξανακάνει? Αντε να κοιμηθεί μετα... Για το θυρεοειδή που λετε εχω κ εγω υποκλινικο υποθυροειδισμο κ παιρνω 50μεντιθιροξ κ ειναι κομπλε οι τιμες... Ο ηλεκτροφυσιολογος μου είπε δεν επιρρεαζει αυτό τη καρδια μου

----------


## Elenas

> Χαιρετώ την ομαδα
> Σημερα ταπογευμα ενω εκανα γυμναστικουλα σπιτι μου τσουπ εκει που παω να κάτσω για μισο λεπτακι κ να ξαναρχισω καλως τα δέχτηκα... Ερχεται μια καλη αρρυθμια στα καπακκα κ αλλο σηκωνομαιβαυτομαυα βηχω βαραω κ το στερνο μου οπως καθε φορα που κατι παρόμοιο συμβαινει κ ξανα κ αλλη... Περιττο να σας πω οτι τα ειδα ολα απτις αρκετα δυνατες αρρυθμιες που εχω ζησει ειπα παει δε θα σταματησει
> Φυσικα πατησα το κουμπάκι του εμφυτευσιμου holder κ αυριο περιμενω νεα απτο γιατρο
> Τι τραβαμε ρε γαμωτο τις τελευταιες βδομ ριμαι πολυ χαλαρη δε δουλευω κανω γυμναστικη περπαταω καθε μερα γενικα ειμαι ηρεμη κ χαρουμενη κ σημερα μου γκρέμισε καθε ηρεμια μου αυτό παλι... Δεν ειχα κανενα άγχος απολαμβανω την ηρεμία μου κ να το ξανα... Εχω πραγματικα κουραστεί ειναι σαν να χω εναν τρομοκράτη μεσα μου καθε φορα.. Τοσες μαζεμενες ειχα πανω απο 6μηνο να νιωσω... Κ καθε φορα η ιφια σκεψη.. Θα σταματησει?
> Ωχ θα το ξανακάνει? Αντε να κοιμηθεί μετα... Για το θυρεοειδή που λετε εχω κ εγω υποκλινικο υποθυροειδισμο κ παιρνω 50μεντιθιροξ κ ειναι κομπλε οι τιμες... Ο ηλεκτροφυσιολογος μου είπε δεν επιρρεαζει αυτό τη καρδια μου


Λογικό να τις νιώσεις στην γυμναστική. Ανεβαίνουν οι παλμοί, γίνονται πιο δυνατοι. Πλέον περίεργο θα μου φανεί να μην τις νιώσω στην άσκηση απανω όχι το αντίθετο. Πάντως και εγώ είχα μέρες που δεν είχα νιώσει. Λέω υπέροχα αυτή είναι η λύση, ελάχιστη κίνηση και ας γίνω και ένα με τον καναπέ. Μέχρι εχθές που ένιωσα κάποιες παρά πολύ περίεργες με πόνο παράλληλα λες και μου έριχναν γροθιά στο στέρνο ,σε κατάσταση ηρεμίας .

----------


## Nagia83

Κ ομως στα 2 τεστ κοποσεως που εκανα περσι κ με κουρασανε κ αρκετά εβγαλα γύρω στο 94% κ τις 2 φορες ουτε γκουκ η καρδια ουτε μουκ
Και τωρα δε σκιζομαι στη γυμναστικη και γιατι φοβαμαι κ γιατι δεν εχω αντοχες
Μωρε δεν ειναι σαν αυτο που λες κλωτια δλδ στο στηθος αυτες μου μοιαζουν να ειναι οι έκτακτες κολπικες που περιγραφεις ενοχλητικές μεν γιατι ειναι σαν κλωτσια οντως λες τι γίνεται θα σκασςι η καρδια... Αυτο που παθαινω εγω ειναι σαν.. Οταν πας να βάλεις μπρος το αμαξι κ δεν παίρνει ενα τέτοιο αίσθημα αλλόκοτος χτυπος διαφορετικά ενοχλητικος απο τη κλωτσια σαν να μπαίνει αερας μεστο αιμα της καρδιάς δε ξερω πως αλλιως μα το παρομοίασω και χθες το εκανε 3 φορες συνεχομενες... Στην μια ειμαι οκ.... Οταν ειναι Παραπανω ειναι πραγματικα παρα πολυ τρομακτικό κ πιθανολογο κ Επικίνδυνο
... περιμένω νεα απο τον γιατρό

----------


## Elenas

> Κ ομως στα 2 τεστ κοποσεως που εκανα περσι κ με κουρασανε κ αρκετά εβγαλα γύρω στο 94% κ τις 2 φορες ουτε γκουκ η καρδια ουτε μουκ
> Και τωρα δε σκιζομαι στη γυμναστικη και γιατι φοβαμαι κ γιατι δεν εχω αντοχες
> Μωρε δεν ειναι σαν αυτο που λες κλωτια δλδ στο στηθος αυτες μου μοιαζουν να ειναι οι έκτακτες κολπικες που περιγραφεις ενοχλητικές μεν γιατι ειναι σαν κλωτσια οντως λες τι γίνεται θα σκασςι η καρδια... Αυτο που παθαινω εγω ειναι σαν.. Οταν πας να βάλεις μπρος το αμαξι κ δεν παίρνει ενα τέτοιο αίσθημα αλλόκοτος χτυπος διαφορετικά ενοχλητικος απο τη κλωτσια σαν να μπαίνει αερας μεστο αιμα της καρδιάς δε ξερω πως αλλιως μα το παρομοίασω και χθες το εκανε 3 φορες συνεχομενες... Στην μια ειμαι οκ.... Οταν ειναι Παραπανω ειναι πραγματικα παρα πολυ τρομακτικό κ πιθανολογο κ Επικίνδυνο
> ... περιμένω νεα απο τον γιατρό


Καλά ναι και έτσι τα νιώθω και γενικά η όλη φάση όταν είναι σαν κλωτσιά κράτα λιγότερο όταν είναι σαν αυτό που περιέγραψες είναι σαν να κρατά περισσότερο. Έχω φτάσει σε σημείο μετά από συνεχόμενες να αμφιβάλλω αν ζω... 
Σε παρακαλώ γράψε εδώ τι σου είπε ο γιατρός.
Νομίζω ότι ο συνδυασμός άγχος και σωματική άσκηση τις προκαλεί. Πάντα πάνω στην άσκηση φοβάμαι αρκετά για την καρδιά μου οπότε θεωρώ ότι ανεβαίνει αρκετά παραπανω η αδρεναλίνη και ηλεκτριζεται και παραπάνω η καρδιά. Μακάρι να υπήρχε μια εξήγηση να μην χρειαζόταν να προσπαθούμε να μεταφράσουμε τις έκτακτες μόνοι μας. Μπαίνουμε πιο βαθιά στην λούπα...

----------


## Nagia83

Ετσι κ γω φοβαμαι να ανεβασω παλμους απο ασκηση ακομα και στο σεξ φοβαμαι.. Τραγικο ετσι?κ γω καοως ετσι το ερμηνεύω με τη αδρεναλίνη γιαυτο κ πχ το λοπρεσορ που παιρνω νομιζω την ριχνει σε απλα ελληνικα η κατι τετοιο
Εννοείται θα ενημερώσω σχετικα με το τι νεα θα παρω ειμαι κ γω σε αναμονή πετυχα και σε γιορτη και σκ 
Καλο μηνα σε ολους μας

----------


## elpida33

Καλησπερα κ καλο μηνα,,, λοιπον τον τελευταίο καιρο ειχα εξαρση απο εκτατες σε οτι εκανα σε περπατημα αν αγχονομουν λιγο παντου παντου ειδικα αν ανέβαζα παλμους, οηγα προχθές εβαλα χολντερ ενιωσα αρκετες ε το αποτελεσμα ήταν ΜΙΑ ολη μερα π ενιωθα εκτατες στην ουσια επαθα ΜΙΑ κ σε. ασχετη ώρα π δε τγν ενιωσα δλδ, εγω κυρια ειχα κρατησει κ ωρα καθε φορα π παθαινα κ τλκ καμια δν ηταν, το συμπέρασμα;ριναι στομαχι;ειναι διάφραγμα; ειναι ψυχοσωματικο;παντως εκτατη δν ηταν

----------


## Elenas

> Καλησπερα κ καλο μηνα,,, λοιπον τον τελευταίο καιρο ειχα εξαρση απο εκτατες σε οτι εκανα σε περπατημα αν αγχονομουν λιγο παντου παντου ειδικα αν ανέβαζα παλμους, οηγα προχθές εβαλα χολντερ ενιωσα αρκετες ε το αποτελεσμα ήταν ΜΙΑ ολη μερα π ενιωθα εκτατες στην ουσια επαθα ΜΙΑ κ σε. ασχετη ώρα π δε τγν ενιωσα δλδ, εγω κυρια ειχα κρατησει κ ωρα καθε φορα π παθαινα κ τλκ καμια δν ηταν, το συμπέρασμα;ριναι στομαχι;ειναι διάφραγμα; ειναι ψυχοσωματικο;παντως εκτατη δν ηταν


Αυτα που δεν κατέγραψε το χολτερ πως τα ένιωθες Ελπίδα? Επιπλέον δεν πήγαινε αντανακλαστικά το χέρι στο λαιμό εκείνη την στιγμή ώστε να νιώσεις το κενό?

----------


## elpida33

Ηταν κανονικα το αισθημα. Της εκτατης κανονικοτατα

----------


## Elenas

> Ηταν κανονικα το αισθημα. Της εκτατης κανονικοτατα


Τι να πω μακάρι να είναι κάτι άλλο αν και περίεργο μου φαίνεται...

----------


## elpida33

Οταν μ λεει ο γιατρος μια, εχω μεινει κ τον κοιταω ψυχοσωματικο μ λεει αφου το νιωθω τ λεω καταληξαμε οτι απλα ειναιβαπο το στομαχι μαλλον

----------


## elpida33

Εκτατες παθαινω απο παντα απλα δν ειναι μαλλον ολες εκτατες

----------


## Elenas

Το πως δεν καταλαβαίνω...κανει συστάσεις το στομάχι και δημιουργεί παύσεις στην καρδιά? Φαντάζομαι το ένιωθες κανονικά σαν παύση...

----------


## elpida33

Μα. Εγω ενιωθα κ τη παυση αυτο το φουπ κ το κενο, ναι μπορει κ το στομαχι να κανει τετοθατ, μ ειπε ο γιατρος για ενα αντρα π πηγε με τα ιδια θέματα ειχε παθει πολλες γαστρεντερίτιδες μαζεμενες κ νομιζε παθαινε εκτατες ε τζιφος κ αυτος, απλα κατεληξα δν ειναι ολα. Εκτατες μ εδωσε ενα χαπι για το στομάχι το πήρα σημερα κεχρι τωρα ενιωσα μια μικρή

----------


## Elenas

> Μα. Εγω ενιωθα κ τη παυση αυτο το φουπ κ το κενο, ναι μπορει κ το στομαχι να κανει τετοθατ, μ ειπε ο γιατρος για ενα αντρα π πηγε με τα ιδια θέματα ειχε παθει πολλες γαστρεντερίτιδες μαζεμενες κ νομιζε παθαινε εκτατες ε τζιφος κ αυτος, απλα κατεληξα δν ειναι ολα. Εκτατες μ εδωσε ενα χαπι για το στομάχι το πήρα σημερα κεχρι τωρα ενιωσα μια μικρή


Αχ μακαρι να ευθύνεται αυτό! ελπίδα μου έφτιαξες την ημέρα <3

----------


## elpida33

Να σ πω εγω ειπα τελος χθες δν ξααασχολουμαι αφου ειχα σταυρωσει τα χερια κ γελαει ο γιατρος κ μ λεει τι επαθα;κ λεω θα τρελαθω γιατρε ειχαμε πιασει μια εκτατη σε καρδιογραφημα ε ετσι τ λεω τις νιωθω ε μ λεει δν ειναι ολες εκτατες καρδιας? Μια σ ξαμαλεω περυσι ειχα 22 σε χολντερ κ ειχα νιωσει μια τωρα ενιωσα ποσες, γελαγα με τα χαλια μ μ λεει εισαι μια χαρα να χαιρεσαι ,ενιωσα αλλες δυο τρεις χθες ε σημασια δν εδωσα

----------


## Elenas

> Να σ πω εγω ειπα τελος χθες δν ξααασχολουμαι αφου ειχα σταυρωσει τα χερια κ γελαει ο γιατρος κ μ λεει τι επαθα;κ λεω θα τρελαθω γιατρε ειχαμε πιασει μια εκτατη σε καρδιογραφημα ε ετσι τ λεω τις νιωθω ε μ λεει δν ειναι ολες εκτατες καρδιας? Μια σ ξαμαλεω περυσι ειχα 22 σε χολντερ κ ειχα νιωσει μια τωρα ενιωσα ποσες, γελαγα με τα χαλια μ μ λεει εισαι μια χαρα να χαιρεσαι ,ενιωσα αλλες δυο τρεις χθες ε σημασια δν εδωσα


10 μέρες εγώ δεν έχω βγει από το σπίτι. Λέω εντάξει αν είναι να παιδεύομαι όλη μέρα με αυτές απλά επειδή πάω ένα περπάτημα ας κάτσω καλύτερα σπίτι

----------


## elpida33

Ενα πραγμα μ ελεγαν ολοι οι γιατροι κανε τα παντα κανονικα ατην αρχη κ εγω αντιδρουσα έτσι, μετα απι λιγο εκανα τα παντα με επιανε;σιγα ελεγα συνεχιζα.. Σκεψιυ οτι εγω ανεβαχω παλμους συνεχεια εχω παντα ιδιαίτερα υψηλους κ στι χολντερ ο γιατρος μ ειπε να συνεχισω την αγωγη απλα να μν εχω πσλμους, θα δω θα το παλςψω λιγο ακομα κ βλέπω αλλα σίγουρα περπαταω κ ας νιωθω τους παλμους παντου

----------


## Elenas

> Ενα πραγμα μ ελεγαν ολοι οι γιατροι κανε τα παντα κανονικα ατην αρχη κ εγω αντιδρουσα έτσι, μετα απι λιγο εκανα τα παντα με επιανε;σιγα ελεγα συνεχιζα.. Σκεψιυ οτι εγω ανεβαχω παλμους συνεχεια εχω παντα ιδιαίτερα υψηλους κ στι χολντερ ο γιατρος μ ειπε να συνεχισω την αγωγη απλα να μν εχω πσλμους, θα δω θα το παλςψω λιγο ακομα κ βλέπω αλλα σίγουρα περπαταω κ ας νιωθω τους παλμους παντου


Τα ίδια λέει και σε εμένα αλλά απλά δεν γίνεται να τα κανω όλα όπως πριν. Στο χαλαρό περπάτημα πάνε 140 σκεψου. Και κάθε φορά που σηκώνομαι επίσης ανεβάζω υψηλούς παλμούς. Φαντάζομαι είναι λόγω της κατάστασης γιατί πριν την καραντίνα έκανα αρκετά σκληρή γυμναστική. 
Αν και το θεωρώ πλασιμπο λέω να δοκιμάσω την ομοιοπαθητική ως εσχάτη λύση.

----------


## elpida33

Ετσι ακριβως κ εγω κατ αρχην εχω ορθοστατική ταχυπαλμία καθιστη μπορςι να εχω 70 κ αν κανω μια κινηση απλη πανε στους 100 στο περπατημα το Χόλντερ εγραψε 138 δεδομενου οτι ειμαστε γυναικες δν ειναι θεμα βεβαια την αγωγη την έπαιρνα γτ το να νιωθεις παλμους ειναι κ άβολο κ φέρνει κ το ιδιο αισθημα π φερνει η κριση πανικου χωετ να εχεις κριση λογω της εκκρισης αδρεναλίνης. Κ εγω λεω να το παλεψω λιγο πρώτα

----------


## Nagia83

> Καλά ναι και έτσι τα νιώθω και γενικά η όλη φάση όταν είναι σαν κλωτσιά κράτα λιγότερο όταν είναι σαν αυτό που περιέγραψες είναι σαν να κρατά περισσότερο. Έχω φτάσει σε σημείο μετά από συνεχόμενες να αμφιβάλλω αν ζω... 
> Σε παρακαλώ γράψε εδώ τι σου είπε ο γιατρός.
> Νομίζω ότι ο συνδυασμός άγχος και σωματική άσκηση τις προκαλεί. Πάντα πάνω στην άσκηση φοβάμαι αρκετά για την καρδιά μου οπότε θεωρώ ότι ανεβαίνει αρκετά παραπανω η αδρεναλίνη και ηλεκτριζεται και παραπάνω η καρδιά. Μακάρι να υπήρχε μια εξήγηση να μην χρειαζόταν να προσπαθούμε να μεταφράσουμε τις έκτακτες μόνοι μας. Μπαίνουμε πιο βαθιά στην λούπα...


Καλησπερα κ παλι σημερα ενημερωθηκα οτι δεν εδειξε καποια επικίνδυνη αρρυθμία το ilr αν κ εγω ενιωσα 3 επανωτες και περιεργες πολυ κ σαφώς τρομακτικές... Μου ειπε ο γιατρος μου οτι σιγουρα δεν ήταν κοιλιακες αυτες που μας ανυσηχουν δλδ κ πιθανότατα να ναι έκτακτες κολπικες συνεχωμενες πανω στην αυξηση παλμων... 
Να συνεχισω να γυμνάζομαι Κ συνεχιζουμε την παρακολουθησει

----------


## Elenas

Χαίρομαι που δεν ήταν κάτι ανησυχητικό Νάγια! Εγώ συνεχώς έχω στο μυαλό μου την γυμναστική. Θέλω πολύ να ξεκινήσω πάλι αλλά μου είναι αδύνατον να ελέγξω τον φόβο μου...

----------


## Nagia83

Κ γω χαρηκα πολυ γιατί 3μερες τωρα πολυ το ειχα έννοια ουτε πηγα για το καθημερινο περπατηματακι μου ουτε τπτ
Να πάρεις το οκ απτον γιατρο σου κ σιγα, σιγα ξεκινα κ γω σε χαλαρους ρυθμους ρο παω τοσο οσο να μη ζοριζομαι
Τι κριμα που μας στερεί ομορφες συνήθειες ρε γμτ...

----------


## Nagia83

> Καλησπερα σε ολα τα πλασματα της γης!!! ακουστε με πολυ προσεκτικα σας παρακαλω!!!!!! ο εγκεφαλος μας ειναι ικανος να μας κανει να νιωσουμε το ΟΤΙΔΗΠΟΤΕ εαν δεν μαθουμε να ελεγχουμε τον εγκεφαλο μας καταλληλα!!!! το ποιο δυσκολο πραγμα στον κοσμο ειναι να μαθουμε τον εαυτο μας και να μαθουμε να ελεγχουμε τον εγκεφαλο μας. ΟΛΕΣ οι ψυχοσωματικες διαταραχες απο την ποιο μικρη στην ποιο μεγαλη προερχοντε απο τον ΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΟ ΜΑΣ!!!!! τα πρωτα βηματα για να ελενξουμε τον εγκεφαλο μας ειναι σωστη διατροφη και γυμναστικη,το ξερω οτι δεν ειναι ευκολο το ξερω οτι πολλα πλασματα υποφερουν γιατι δεν μπορουν να ελενξουν τον εγκεφαλο τους! δεν μπορουν να διωξουν τα ψυχοσωματικα προβληματα που εχουν(κρισεις πανικου,διαταραχες αγχους,αρρυθμιες,ταχυκαρδι ες) ΑΚΟΥΣΤΕ ΜΕ ΑΔΕΡΦΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΖΟΥΜΕ ΣΕ ΕΝΑΝ ΚΟΣΜΟ ΨΕΥΔΑΙΣΘΗΣΕΩΝ!!!!! ΟΛΑ στο μυαλο μας ειναι τα παντα ειναι στο μυαλο μας!!!!! το μυαλο στελνει το σημα και εμφανιζοντε τα ψυχοσωματικα και το αγχος ειναι ικανο να στειλει καποιον στο τρελοκομειο!!!! το αγχος ειναι ικανο να μας πεισει οτι εχουμε προβλημα στην καρδια!!!!!! ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΟΥΣΙΑ πρεπει να καταλαβουμε και να πιστεψουμε στο 100% οτι μεσα μας ειναι ολα καλα και οτι το μυαλο μας κανει να πιστευουμε οτι εχουμε προβλημα στην καρδια ΣΤΗΝ ΟΥΣΙΑ δεν εχουμε κανενα προβλημα στην καρδια!!!!! απλα το μυαλο εχει τεραστια δυναμη και παντα μας πειθει οτι εχουμε προβλημα στην καρδια κυριος!!!! το 99% των ανθρωπων που παθαινουν κρισεις πανικου η εχουν αγχος,πιστευουν οτι εχουν προβληματα καρδιας!!!! δεν ειναι τυχαιο αυτο ακουστε με το 99% των ανθρωπων!!!!! ειναι τεραστιο ποσοστο παιδια!! οι ενοχλησεις στην καρδια δεν οφηλοντε παντα σε καρδιαηηιακα προβληματα ΑΠΛΑ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΝΑ ΝΟΜΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΟΤΙ ΝΟΜΙΖΟΥΜΕ. η ποιο σκληρη μαχη με τον εαυτο μας ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΑΣ,ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΜΑΧΗ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΗΝ!!!!! ΠΙΣΤΕΨΤΕ ΜΕ ΑΔΕΡΦΙΑ,εχω παθει και εχω μαθει. το ΑΓΧΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΤΑΧΥΚΑΡΔΙΕΣ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΠΥΡΟΔΟΤΗΣΟΥΝ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ 400 ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΚΛΑΔΙΑ ΨΥΧΟΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΩΝ. ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΧΑΠΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΑΠΟ ΧΑΝΑΧ ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΧΑΠΙΑ,ΘΑ ΤΟ ΠΩ ΕΚΑΤΟ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΧΑΠΙΑ ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΧΑΠΙΑ ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΧΑΠΙΑ ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΧΑΠΙΑ!!!! ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΧΑΠΙΑ ολο το μυστικο βρισκεται στο να πιστεψουμε οτι εμεις εχουμε τον ελεγχο και οτι εμεις με το μυαλο μας τα προκαλουμε ΟΛΑ!!!! οτι αισθανομαστε προερχεται απο τον εγκεφαλο!!! σας πατρακαλω ΜΗΝ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΤΕ ΧΑΠΙΑ!!! ΔΙΟΤΙ ΣΥΝΙΘΙΖΕΙ Ο ΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΓΥΡΙΣΜΟΣ ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΝΑΡΚΩΝΤΙΚΑ ΤΑ ΝΑΡΚΩΝΤΙΚΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΑΝ ΤΑ ΧΑΠΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΕΙΟΥ ΟΥΔΕ ΜΙΑ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ!!!! και εχουν ολα συμπτωματα μακροχρονια απο την κανναβη μεχρι το ζαναξ μεχρι το mdma ολα τα φαρμακα και τα χαπια εχουν παρενεργειες ΜΑΚΡΟΧΡΟΝΙΕΣ στην αρχη νιωθεις καλα,στο μελλον ομως ολα αλλαζουν σου τα σκανε τα side effects. εαν πιστεψουμε μεσα στο μυαλο μας οτι το μυαλο τα κανει ολα και εαν πιστεψουμε οτι εμεις το διωχνουμε το αγχως η την ταχυκαρδια η οτιδηποτε αλλο,τοτε ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ! μπορει να μην γινει αμεσως σε μια μερα αλλα σας υποσχομαι οτι εαν καθε μερα πιστευετε 100% οτι με το μυαλο σας διωχνετε το αγχως και οτι αυτο δινει την εντολη στο σωμα και εμφανιζοντε τα ψυχοσωματικα,τοτε θα γινει!!!! θα φυγουν ολα οσο περνανε οι μερες!!!!! ΚΑΙ ΜΗΝ ΑΦΗΣΕΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΤΡΟΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΚΗ ΠΡΟΠΑΓΑΝΔΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΟΡΟΝΟΙΟΥ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΕΠΙΡΕΑΣΕΙ!!!! ΑΥΤΟ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΑΥΤΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΛΕΓΧΟΥΝ ΤΟΝ ΚΟΣΜΟ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΡΕΥΣΕΤΕ!! ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΠΑΡΑΝΟΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΨΥΧΟΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΑ,δεν υπαρχει ιος ειναι ολα ενα ματριξ ενα ψεμα ειναι ολα!!!! ΕΝΑ ΨΕΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΜΙΑ ΨΕΥΔΑΙΣΘΗΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΜΙΑ ΨΕΥΔΑΙΣΘΗΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΑΠΕΙΡΑ ΨΥΧΟΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΑΣ!!! ΑΥΤΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΕΛΕΝΞΟΥΜΕ ΑΔΕΡΦΙΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΑΣ!!!! ΤΟΝ ΚΟΡΟΝΟΙΟ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΕΛΕΝΞΟΥΜΕ,ΤΑ ΣΧΕΔΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΛΙΤ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΕΛΕΝΞΟΥΜΕ,ΤΗΣ ΤΡΟΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΚΕΣ ΕΙΔΗΣΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΤΙΣ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΟΥΜΕ, ΤΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΜΕΣΑ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΑΣ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ!!! ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΠΩ ΞΑΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΟΥΜΕ!!!!! ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΣΩΜΑ ΜΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΑΣ ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΓΕΝΝΗΘΗΚΑΜΕ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΚΟ ΜΑΣ!!! ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΚΟ ΜΑΣ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΕΛΕΝΞΟΥΜΕ!!!! απλα ειναι τρομερα δυσκολο,σας καταλαβαινω ολους και ολες!!!! ειναι πολυ δυσκολο σε εναν κοσμο που μας μαθαινει καθε μερα πως να μισουμε τον εαυτο μας αντι να τον αγαπαμε... ειμαι φιλοσοφος με ελαφρυα μορφη διπολικωτητας και πρωιν χρηστης ναρκωντικων. εφωσον τα καταφερα εγω με το μυαλο μου ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΕΙς ΜΠΟΡΕΙ Ο ΚΑΘΕΝΑΣ ΑΡΚΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΠΙΣΤΗ ΑΔΕΡΦΙΑ ΜΟΥ,ΠΙΣΤΗ ΟΤΙ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΤΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΟΛΑ ΜΕΣΑ ΜΑΣ! ΠΙΣΤΗ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΟΣ ΕΧΘΡΟΣ (εαν δεν το ελεγχουμε) ΣΥΜΑΧΟΣ ΜΑΣ(εαν το ελεγχουμε) πιστη οτι συμβαινει τωρα μεσα μας μεσα στο μυαλο μας!!!! οτι αυτο τα προκαλει τα παρα πολλα παρακλαδια του αγχους!!! που οπως ειπα ειναι πανω απο 400!!! καθε μερα πριν κοιμηθητε να λετε στον εαυτο σας "ηρεμησε το μυαλο σου τα κανει αυτα ολα,ηρεμησε τωρα εσυ ελενχεις το μυαλο σου και το μυαλο σου ελενχει το σωμα σου." καθε μερα μεχρι να ΤΟ ΠΙΣΤΕΨΕ ΤΕ!!!!!! ΜΕΧΡΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΙΣΤΕΨΕ ΤΕ 100% ειναι δυσκολο πολυ να εχουμε πιστη σε κατι ειτε αυτο ειναι θεος ειτε ειναι να πιστευουμε οτι το μυαλο μας τα κανει ολα αυτα. σε καθε περιπτωση το να εχεις πιστη καπου ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ ΠΟΛΥ. ρωτηστε με οτι θελετε ειναι το πρωτο ποστ που κανω αλλα θελω να κανω πολλα ποστ με τις γνωσεις που εχω γιατι νιωθω οτι μπορω να βοηθησω πολυ κοσμο και να βοηθηθω φυσικα. εαν δεν απανταω θα ειναι γιατι δεν θα ειμαι ονλαιν. να εχετε ολοι πιστη και να ειστε ΑΝΤΙΔΡΑΣΤΙΚΟΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΑΣ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΦΥΛΑΚΙΣΜΕΝΟΥΣ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΠΝΕΥΜΑΤΙΚΟ ΠΟΛΕΜΟ!!!!!! ΠΟΛΕΜΑΝΕ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΑΣ ΠΟΛΕΜΑΕΙ ΕΜΑΣ,ΔΗΛΗΤΙΡΙΑΖΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΔΗΛΗΤΙΡΙΑΖΕΙ ΕΜΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΣΩΜΑ ΜΑΣ. ΟΙ ΦΟΒΙΕΣ ΠΡΟΕΡΧΟΝΤΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΑΣ ΜΕΤΑ ΠΥΡΟΔΟΤΕΙ ΤΑ ΨΥΧΟΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΤΑ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΧΑΛΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΣΧΗΜΑ ΟΛΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΑΝΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΥΛΙΚΟ ΣΑΣ ΣΩΜΑ,ΟΛΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΑΝΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ,ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΥΛΙΚΟ ΣΑΣ ΣΩΜΑ ΟΛΑ ΟΛΑ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΑΝΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ,ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΥΛΙΚΟ ΣΑΣ ΣΩΜΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΝΙΩΘΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΣΩΜΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟς ΕΙΝΑΙ ΨΕΥΔΑΙΣΘΗΣΕΙΣ. ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΝΙΩΘΕΙ ΤΟ ΣΩΜΑ ΜΕΣΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΣΥΝΑΓΕΡΜΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΑΠΛΑ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΤΟΥς ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΦΟΒΙΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΜΕΣΑ ΜΑΣ!!!!!! ΝΑ ΕΙΣΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΕΥΛΟΓΗΜΕΝΟΙ ΜΕ ΑΡΜΟΝΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΨΥΧΗ ΣΑΣ. ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα... μακρια απο ναρκωντικα,φαρμακα,ΜΜΕ ΜΑΚΡΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ προτιμηστε ΤΑ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΥΤΙΚΑ ΒΟΤΑΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΠΙΣΤΗ ΣΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΣΑΣ ΟΤΙ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΚΑΛΕΙ,ΑΥΞΗΣΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΙΣΤΗ ΣΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΕΣΕΙΣ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΤΟΝ ΕΛΕΓΧΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΕΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΣΑΣ!!! ΠΡΩΤΑ ΕΛΕΓΧΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΕΛΕΓΧΕΙ ΤΟ ΣΩΜΑ ΜΑΣ ΕΑΝ ΠΑΜΕ ΝΑ ΕΛΕΝΞΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΑΣ ΜΕ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΥΣΙΕΣ ΘΑ ΧΑΣΟΥΜΕ!!!! ΕΑΝ ΠΑΜΕ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΕΛΕΝΞΟΥΜΕ ΜΕ ΣΩΣΤΗ ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΗ,ΒΟΤΑΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΨΥΧΡΑΙΜΙΑ ΘΑ ΝΟΚΗΣΟΥΜΕ. φυσικα ειναι πολλα αλλα τα μυστικα για να ελεγχουμε τον εαυτο μας αλλα δεν γινεται να τα πω ολα σε ενα φορουμ...πιστη και στον θεο επισης!!!! Ο ΘΕΟΣ ΚΑΙ Η ΑΓΑΠΗ ΤΟΥ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΤΕ ΠΑΝΤΟΥ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΑΠΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΜΑΘΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΜΕ ΓΥΡΟ ΜΑΣ. ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΕΙΡΗ ΑΓΑΠΗ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΣΥΜΠΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΗ Η ΑΓΑΠΗ ΤΟΥ ΣΥΜΑΝΤΟΣ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΤΑΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΑΣ!!!!! ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΕΙ ΜΕ ΑΓΑΠΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΡΜΟΝΙΚΑ ΚΥΜΜΑΤΑ!!! ΑΠΛΑ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ ΔΗΛΗΤΙΡΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΟΥΣΙΕΣ,ΧΗΜΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΡΟΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΚΕΣ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ.... βαλτε του μεσα θετικες πληροφοριες!!!! βαλτε του μεσα αρμονια και ηρεμια και αγαπη και τοτε θα λειτουργει οπως πρεπει.... ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ στην ουσια δεν θα παθεται τιποτα!!!!!τα ψυχοσωματικα ειναι απλα πολυ ισχυρες ψευδαισθησεις που τις νιωθουμε εντονα.να ειστε ολοι ευλογιμενοι!!!!!!


Δωσε και σε μας αυτα που πινεις φιλε η φιλη.... Η μαλλον καλυτερα σταματα να τα πινεις κ εσυ
!!!!

----------


## elpida33

Ναγια καλησπερα.. Κατι τετοιο επαθα κ εγω να νιωθεις κατι τρομακτικό κ να μν είναι τοσο τρομερο τλκ, πολυ χαιριμαι για σένα μακαρι να σ πανε ολα καλα, ετσι σκεφτομαι κ εγω αν δν ηταν εκτατες τι στο καλο ειναι αυτα π νιώθω;

----------


## Nagia83

> Ναγια καλησπερα.. Κατι τετοιο επαθα κ εγω να νιωθεις κατι τρομακτικό κ να μν είναι τοσο τρομερο τλκ, πολυ χαιριμαι για σένα μακαρι να σ πανε ολα καλα, ετσι σκεφτομαι κ εγω αν δν ηταν εκτατες τι στο καλο ειναι αυτα π νιώθω;


Εύχομαι να ναι εκτατες κολπικες... Σπαστικες οι ρουφιανες αλλα ακινδυνες... Τις αλλες τις κοιλιακες ουτε στον εχθρο μου πραγματικά... 
Φιλια πολλα κ καλη μας τυχη και ηρεμία στο ηλεκτρολόγικο μας συστημα που ειναι ατιθασο και μας τυρανναει... Ευχομαι μονο ακίνδυνα

----------


## Tasos39

Πιο κάτω μπορειτε να διαβασετε αποσπασμα απο ενα αρθρο που γραφτηκε σχετικα με το προβλημα που εχουμε οι παραπανω εδω στο Forum. To έγραψε ο Βασίλης Χολέβας:

Κατ'αρχήν η καρδιά ουδέποτε πονά με "πονάκια" και "τσι -
μπηματάκια" Αν έχει αληθινή βλάβη η καρδιά, πονά τρομακτικά,
με πόνο που πιάνει όλο το στήθος και συνοδεύεται με αίσθημα
επικείμενου θανάτου. Επαναλαμβάνω και τονίζω: ουδέποτε η
καρδιά πονά με"τσιμπηματάκια" ας κρατάνε και όλο το 24ωρο
αυτά. Πράγματι αυτά τα πονάκια μπορεί να κρατάνε 10' ή όλη τη
μέρα διακεκομμένα. Χαρακτηριστικό τους γνώρισμα είναι ότι πο-
νάει ο πάσχων για λίγα δευτερόλεπτα, ακολουθεί παύση πόνου
για άλλα 10' και πάει λέγοντας. Δηλ. δεν είναι ένας μικρός πόνος
αλλά διακεκομένος.Τι ακριβώς πονάει λοιπόν; Είναι απλό: το τε-
ταμένο νευρικό σύστημα. Τα νεύρα γύρω από την καρδία πονάνε,
όχι η καρδιά. Όλα τα όργανα του ανθρώπου μπορούν να πονέ-
σουν από άγχος. Δηλ. να νευρωθούν διάφορα όργανα όπως λέ-
με. Στην πραγματικότητα δεν πονάνε τα όργανα, αλλά τα νεύρα
γύρω από τα όργανα. Εκείνα που νευρώνονται εύκολα είναι το
στομάχι (νεύρωση στομάχου), η καρδιά (νεύρωση καρδιάς).Άρα η
καρδιά είναι υγιέστατη και κανένα κίνδυνο δεν διατρέχει απ'αυτά
τα πονάκια, ας κρατάνε και όλη τη μέρα!! Είναι τελείως ακίνδυνα

Oποιαδήποτε σκέψη (έμμονη ιδέα) του έρχεται γύρω από την καρδιά του, να
την διώχνει , ΝΑ ΜΗ ΣΥΖΗΤΑ ΜΑΖΙ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ, και δεύτερον
ν'αποκτήσει λίγο ηρωισμό ώστε να μη φοβάται τίποτα. Όσον α-
φορά το πρώτο: δεν πρέπει ατέλειωτες ώρες να προσπαθεί να
πείσει τον εαυτό του ότι δεν έχει καρδιοπάθεια (διάλογο δηλ. με
την έμμονη ιδέα), διότι κι αν πεισθεί , σε 10' θα του έρθει νέα έμ-
μονη ιδέα, που θα του ανατρέπει τα επιχειρήματά του. Είναι
πράγματι μια αλλόκοτη διαδικασία που συμβαίνει σ' όλους τους
νευρωτικούς. Βρίσκουν επιχειρήματα, διώχνουν την έμμονη, αλλά
σε 10-15' ένα καινούριο επιχείρημα από την πλευρά των έμμο-
νων ανατρέπει την "λύση" που έδωσε πριν ο νευρωτικός. Γι 'αυτό
είναι χειρότερα να προσπαθεί να πείσει τον εαυτό του ότι δεν έ-
χει τίποτα. Μια φορά μόνο θα βγάλει την απόφαση ότι "δεν έχω
καρδιοπάθεια" και έκτοτε ουδεμία συζήτηση με τις έμμονες. Όταν
θα έρχονται το μόνο που θα κάνει είναι να λεει μέσα του: "δεν
έχω τίποτα, έμμονες ιδέες είναι". Τίποτα άλλο. Όσο άγχος και
φόβο κι αν έχει . Αν εφαρμόσει αυτή τη τακτική σε συνδυασμό με
γενναιότητα, δηλ. όταν θα πονά ή θα "φτερουγίζει" η καρδιά του
ή θα έχει ταχυπαλμία να μη φοβάται και να μη δίνει σημασία, να
συνεχίζει τη δουλειά του, τότε θ' αρχίσει να γίνεται "απόσβεση"
της έμμονης ιδέας,ή της "κακής μάθησης του νευρικού συστήμα-
τος" όπως λέμε και σε 20 μέρες θα είναι τελείως καλά. Αυτό είναι
σίγουρο.Σε 20 ημέρες θα είναι καλά απ' όλα τα συμπτώματα. Αλ-
λά προσοχή! Δεν πρέπει να παραβιάσει τους 2 αυτούς κανόνες
ποτέ. Διότι θα ξαναγίνει "μάθηση". Όπως αν κόψεις το τσιγάρο ή
την ηρωίνη,δεν πρέπει ούτε μία φορά να ξανακάνει χρήση, έτσι
και εδώ.Αλλιώς χάνεται ο αγώνας.Θα πει ο αναγνώστης: μα αν
αυτό είναι όλο, δηλ. εφαρμογή δύο κανόνων και σε 20 μέρες γί -
νεται καλά, τότε γιατί βασανίζονται χρόνια; Μα γιατί στους χίλι -
ους νευρωτικούς, ένας θα μπορέσει επί 20 μέρες να μη παρα-
βιάσει τους δύο κανόνες ούτε μια φορά. Διότι αν σταματήσει να
συζητά με την έμμονη ιδέα, αναπτύσσεται μεγάλο άγχος στον
νευρωτικό λόγω του "καταναγκασμού", δηλ. μιας εσωτερικής ι -
σχυρής δύναμης που τον ωθεί να επιχειρηματολογήσει για να
ανακουφισθεί λίγο από το άγχος. Έτσι όλοι παγιδεύονται . Έπειτα
κάθε λίγες μέρες ή εβδομάδες εμφανίζεται και ένα καινούργιο
νευρωτικό σύμπτωμα στη καρδιά (γιατί είναι ατελείωτα, αλλά έρ-
χονται ένα-ένα) και ο νευρωτικός θεωρεί το νέο σύμπτωμα ως
πραγματική καρδιοπάθεια. Αυτή είναι η τραγωδία. Δύσκολα βγαί -
νει απ' το φαύλο κύκλο. Μπορεί να βγει αλλά δύσκολα.

----------


## ΖΜΕ

Ένιωσα για όσα λεπτά το διάβασα και ξαναδιάβασα λίγο ήρεμα.. Όμορφα.. Λίγο αισιόδοξα. Με το που τελείωσα την ανάγνωση και ήρθε η έκτακτη και η ταχυκαρδία τέλος. Μαύρισαν πάλι όλα. Με μισεί το ίδιο μου το σώμα. Έτσι νιώθω ώρες ωρες. Παρόλο που δεν φταίει σε τίποτα το κακόμοιρο.

----------


## canio

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα,
Ταλαιπωρουμαι με τις ρημαδες 2 χρόνια σχεδόν.Ειμαι 37 ετών.Ξεκινησα με 6500 έκτακτες κοιλιακές με ριπές.Μετα από χορήγηση κονκορ μέχρι και πριν 3 μήνες ήταν όλα τέλεια.Σχεδον 500 έκτακτες σε 4 χολτερ με το τελευταίο να δείχνει μόλις 46 έκτακτες.Λεω πάει ξεμπερδεψα με δαυτες.Απο το Πάσχα και μετά γύρισε το μαρτύριο.Χολτερ έδειξε 4500 πλέον και ας έχω αυξήσει το κονκορ σε 10mg την μέρα.Μαγνητικη καρδιάς φυσιολογική,αξονική στεφανιογραφια φυσιολογικη, τριπλεξ μια χαρά,τεστ κοπώσεως στο 92%, ακτινογραφίες, αίματα κλπ φυσιολογικά.Ειναι να τρελαίνεσαι!!!!Μου είπε ο γιατρός να πάρω το ρυθμονορμ αλλα είναι από τα κακά φάρμακα και δεν θέλω να το ξεκινήσω.Πλεον έχω και χτυπους σε ζευγάρια.Σκεφτομαι την κατάλυση πολύ σοβαρά πλέον και ας μην παρουσίαζω κολπική μαρμαρυγή,με έχουν διαλύσει οι ατιμες.

----------


## serotonini

Ελπίδα καλημέρα, είμαι νέα στο φόρουμ και όλα όσα γράφεις είναι ακριβώς ό,τι μου συμβαίνει και εμένα. Θα μπορούσαμε να μιλήσουμε πριβε να σου κάνω κάποιες ερωτήσεις που με απασχολούν?

----------


## elpida33

Καλημερα οντως διαβασα τα μνμ σ κ ταυτιζομαστε σε ολα για να σ στειλω προσωπθκο μνμ πρεπει να εχεις στείλει εναν αριθμο μνμ κ δν μπορώ να σ στειλω προσωπικο ελα να μιλησουμε λιγο εδω να τα συμπληρωσεις

----------


## Nagia83

> Καλησπέρα και από εμένα,
> Ταλαιπωρουμαι με τις ρημαδες 2 χρόνια σχεδόν.Ειμαι 37 ετών.Ξεκινησα με 6500 έκτακτες κοιλιακές με ριπές.Μετα από χορήγηση κονκορ μέχρι και πριν 3 μήνες ήταν όλα τέλεια.Σχεδον 500 έκτακτες σε 4 χολτερ με το τελευταίο να δείχνει μόλις 46 έκτακτες.Λεω πάει ξεμπερδεψα με δαυτες.Απο το Πάσχα και μετά γύρισε το μαρτύριο.Χολτερ έδειξε 4500 πλέον και ας έχω αυξήσει το κονκορ σε 10mg την μέρα.Μαγνητικη καρδιάς φυσιολογική,αξονική στεφανιογραφια φυσιολογικη, τριπλεξ μια χαρά,τεστ κοπώσεως στο 92%, ακτινογραφίες, αίματα κλπ φυσιολογικά.Ειναι να τρελαίνεσαι!!!!Μου είπε ο γιατρός να πάρω το ρυθμονορμ αλλα είναι από τα κακά φάρμακα και δεν θέλω να το ξεκινήσω.Πλεον έχω και χτυπους σε ζευγάρια.Σκεφτομαι την κατάλυση πολύ σοβαρά πλέον και ας μην παρουσίαζω κολπική μαρμαρυγή,με έχουν διαλύσει οι ατιμες.


Καλησπερα κ γω 37 με κοιλιακες αρρυθμίες κ αν διαβασες χωρις ιδιαίτερη διαγνωση η δικες μου κ μετα απο ηλεκτροφυσιολογικη μελετη... 
Δεν σου προτειναν να κανεις μελέτη?

----------


## elpida33

Canio απο παλμους πως πας;

----------


## canio

Μολις γύρισα από τους 2 καλύτερους αρρυθμιολογους στην χώρα.Σε μια υγιή καρδιά δεν πειράζουμε κάτι για τόσο χαμηλό φορτίο.Πανω από 10 με 15000 το συζητάνε για κατάλυση και ηφε και αυτό υπό προϋποθέσεις.Αλλαζω το χάπι τώρα και βλέπουμε.Αυτη είναι η τελευταία λύση πριν την κατάλυση την οποία θα κάνω επειδή το θέλω εγώ και όχι επειδή είμαι δυνητικά υποψήφιος.Επισης ανέφεραν ότι οι έκτακτες έχουν εξάρσεις και υφέσεις.Και ότι αυτό μπορεί να κρατήσει για πάντα.

----------


## canio

50-65, ενίοτε και κάτω από 50

----------


## canio

> Canio απο παλμους πως πας;


50-65,ενίοτε και κάτω από 50

----------


## Tasos39

> Καλησπέρα και από εμένα,
> Ταλαιπωρουμαι με τις ρημαδες 2 χρόνια σχεδόν.Ειμαι 37 ετών.Ξεκινησα με 6500 έκτακτες κοιλιακές με ριπές.Μετα από χορήγηση κονκορ μέχρι και πριν 3 μήνες ήταν όλα τέλεια.Σχεδον 500 έκτακτες σε 4 χολτερ με το τελευταίο να δείχνει μόλις 46 έκτακτες.Λεω πάει ξεμπερδεψα με δαυτες.Απο το Πάσχα και μετά γύρισε το μαρτύριο.Χολτερ έδειξε 4500 πλέον και ας έχω αυξήσει το κονκορ σε 10mg την μέρα.Μαγνητικη καρδιάς φυσιολογική,αξονική στεφανιογραφια φυσιολογικη, τριπλεξ μια χαρά,τεστ κοπώσεως στο 92%, ακτινογραφίες, αίματα κλπ φυσιολογικά.Ειναι να τρελαίνεσαι!!!!Μου είπε ο γιατρός να πάρω το ρυθμονορμ αλλα είναι από τα κακά φάρμακα και δεν θέλω να το ξεκινήσω.Πλεον έχω και χτυπους σε ζευγάρια.Σκεφτομαι την κατάλυση πολύ σοβαρά πλέον και ας μην παρουσίαζω κολπική μαρμαρυγή,με έχουν διαλύσει οι ατιμες.


Aυτες τις 6500 εκτακτες τις εχεις νιωσει ή απο το χολτερ το καταλαβες?

----------


## Nagia83

> Μολις γύρισα από τους 2 καλύτερους αρρυθμιολογους στην χώρα.Σε μια υγιή καρδιά δεν πειράζουμε κάτι για τόσο χαμηλό φορτίο.Πανω από 10 με 15000 το συζητάνε για κατάλυση και ηφε και αυτό υπό προϋποθέσεις.Αλλαζω το χάπι τώρα και βλέπουμε.Αυτη είναι η τελευταία λύση πριν την κατάλυση την οποία θα κάνω επειδή το θέλω εγώ και όχι επειδή είμαι δυνητικά υποψήφιος.Επισης ανέφεραν ότι οι έκτακτες έχουν εξάρσεις και υφέσεις.Και ότι αυτό μπορεί να κρατήσει για πάντα.


Αυτό ακριβώς κ μενα ετσι μ ειπε ο γιατρος οτι για πανω απο 10000 αρχιζουμε να σκεφτομαστε την καταλυση 
Απλα εμενα δεν ειναι μονο έκτακτες... Ειναι κ επεισόδια ταχυαρρυθμιας κοιλιακης δυστηχως στη μελετη δε τους Έδωσα καμια... Τι χαπι θα παρεις τωρα?

----------


## canio

> Aυτες τις 6500 εκτακτες τις εχεις νιωσει ή απο το χολτερ το καταλαβες?


Τις νοιώθω δυστυχώς...Υπάρχουν και οι τυχεροί που κάνουν 20.000 και δεν νοιώθουν καμμία

----------


## canio

> Αυτό ακριβώς κ μενα ετσι μ ειπε ο γιατρος οτι για πανω απο 10000 αρχιζουμε να σκεφτομαστε την καταλυση 
> Απλα εμενα δεν ειναι μονο έκτακτες... Ειναι κ επεισόδια ταχυαρρυθμιας κοιλιακης δυστηχως στη μελετη δε τους Έδωσα καμια... Τι χαπι θα παρεις τωρα?


Isoptin Μου είπαν.Εσυ Κάθε πότε κάνεις αυτές τις ριπές?Αν δεν είναι καθημερινό το σύμπτωμα δεν υπάρχει λόγος ανησυχίας.Το χόλτερ πόσες έδειξε?

----------


## Nagia83

> Isoptin Μου είπαν.Εσυ Κάθε πότε κάνεις αυτές τις ριπές?Αν δεν είναι καθημερινό το σύμπτωμα δεν υπάρχει λόγος ανησυχίας.Το χόλτερ πόσες έδειξε?


Εγω ξεκινησα με. 1/4 kerlone πριν 3 χρονια κ πλςον εχει απο τοτε που εκανα τη μελέτη Οκτώβρη δλδ παιρνω μισο lopresor πρωί βραδυ... Το holter έδειξε μονο 7 εκτακτες κοιλιακες κ μερικες χιλιαδες κολπικες... Αυτο που μας ανησυχει ειναι οι κοιλιακες ταχυαρρυθμιας ειναι μη εμμενουσες δοξα το θεο και καταληξαμε οτι ςιναι μια αρρυθμια δικη μου.... Αυτες τις περίεργες αρρυθμιες τις εχω σχεδόν καθε μερα απο λιγες τις πολυ τρομαχτικες πχ περσι είχα 3 επεισόδια Βαρβάτα... Αισθητα χωρις συγκοπτικο επεισόδιο... Φετος πζ πριν μια βδομ εκανα μια ταχυκαρδια υποθετω κοιλιακη γιατι δεν ηταν οπως τη ταχυκαρδια απο τρεξιμο δλδ... Μολις ξυπνησα στα καλα καθουμενα... Τρομακτικο αρκετά αλλα Κράτησε μισο κανα λεπτό το πολυ

----------


## Elenas

> Εγω ξεκινησα με. 1/4 kerlone πριν 3 χρονια κ πλςον εχει απο τοτε που εκανα τη μελέτη Οκτώβρη δλδ παιρνω μισο lopresor πρωί βραδυ... Το holter έδειξε μονο 7 εκτακτες κοιλιακες κ μερικες χιλιαδες κολπικες... Αυτο που μας ανησυχει ειναι οι κοιλιακες ταχυαρρυθμιας ειναι μη εμμενουσες δοξα το θεο και καταληξαμε οτι ςιναι μια αρρυθμια δικη μου.... Αυτες τις περίεργες αρρυθμιες τις εχω σχεδόν καθε μερα απο λιγες τις πολυ τρομαχτικες πχ περσι είχα 3 επεισόδια Βαρβάτα... Αισθητα χωρις συγκοπτικο επεισόδιο... Φετος πζ πριν μια βδομ εκανα μια ταχυκαρδια υποθετω κοιλιακη γιατι δεν ηταν οπως τη ταχυκαρδια απο τρεξιμο δλδ... Μολις ξυπνησα στα καλα καθουμενα... Τρομακτικο αρκετά αλλα Κράτησε μισο κανα λεπτό το πολυ


Νάγια ποια νιώθεις κάθε μέρα? Την ταχυαρρυθμια? Επίσης έχεις προσέξει εάν το νιώθεις ύστερα από κούραση ή έτσι στα καλά καθούμενα ενώ μπορεί να είσαι χαλαρή και καθιστή όλη μέρα? 
Με το συγκοπτικο επεισόδιο εννοείς να κάνει παύση, κανονική, η καρδιά?

----------


## Nagia83

> Νάγια ποια νιώθεις κάθε μέρα? Την ταχυαρρυθμια? Επίσης έχεις προσέξει εάν το νιώθεις ύστερα από κούραση ή έτσι στα καλά καθούμενα ενώ μπορεί να είσαι χαλαρή και καθιστή όλη μέρα? 
> Με το συγκοπτικο επεισόδιο εννοείς να κάνει παύση, κανονική, η καρδιά?


Καθε μερα νιωθω αρρυθμιες οχι αυταωτα φτερουγισματα που συνήθως λεμε...ενα αλλο πραγμα περιεργο αν διαβάσεις λιγο παραπισω τη συζήτηση εχω γραψει αρκετές φορες για το δικο μου θεμα... 
Οταν παθαινεις κοιλιακες αρρυθμιες η ταχυκαρδιες μπορει δυστηχως να συνοδεύονται απο συγκοπτικα επεισόδια ναι λιποθυμιες κ παύση...

----------


## Nagia83

> Καθε μερα νιωθω αρρυθμιες οχι αυταωτα φτερουγισματα που συνήθως λεμε...ενα αλλο πραγμα περιεργο αν διαβάσεις λιγο παραπισω τη συζήτηση εχω γραψει αρκετές φορες για το δικο μου θεμα... 
> Οταν παθαινεις κοιλιακες αρρυθμιες η ταχυκαρδιες μπορει δυστηχως να συνοδεύονται απο συγκοπτικα επεισόδια ναι λιποθυμιες κ παύση...


επισης τις νιωθω οποτε να ναι... Συνήθως σε ηρεμία τελευταία 2 φορες επαθα στον ύπνο κοιλιακη ταχυαρρυθμια... Σταωτεστ κοποσεως πχ που εκανα δεν εκανα καμκα ούτε στη μελετη έρχονται οποτε θελουν

----------


## Elenas

> Καθε μερα νιωθω αρρυθμιες οχι αυταωτα φτερουγισματα που συνήθως λεμε...ενα αλλο πραγμα περιεργο αν διαβάσεις λιγο παραπισω τη συζήτηση εχω γραψει αρκετές φορες για το δικο μου θεμα... 
> Οταν παθαινεις κοιλιακες αρρυθμιες η ταχυκαρδιες μπορει δυστηχως να συνοδεύονται απο συγκοπτικα επεισόδια ναι λιποθυμιες κ παύση...


Ναι ναι ξέρω για τις αρρυθμιες σου αλλά θυμάμαι επίσης ότι μια φορά που το ένιωσες και το είδε ο καρδιολόγος σου στο χολτερ σου είπε ότι ήταν απλά συνεχόμενες έκτακτες. 
Ω γαμωτο αυτό με την συγκοπή τώρα τι το θελα και το διάβασα....

----------


## Nagia83

> Ναι ναι ξέρω για τις αρρυθμιες σου αλλά θυμάμαι επίσης ότι μια φορά που το ένιωσες και το είδε ο καρδιολόγος σου στο χολτερ σου είπε ότι ήταν απλά συνεχόμενες έκτακτες. 
> Ω γαμωτο αυτό με την συγκοπή τώρα τι το θελα και το διάβασα....


Ισχυει ναι ηταν 6.7 συνεχόμενες κοιλιακες οταν ειναι τοσες χαρακτηρίζεται ως ταχυαρρυθμια... Κ τελευταία ευτυχως ηταν κολπικες συνεχόμενες... Τις κοιλιακες φοβομαστε.. Οταν μ πηραν ιστορικό με ρωτησα αν οταν παθαινω ζαλίζομαι κ αν εχω παθει ποτέ συγκοπτικο επεισόδιο κ αιφνίδιο θανατο στην οικογένεια ... Χτυπα ξυλο ειπα γιατρε μου απαπα αλλα για μα το ρωτησε ετσι μαλλον θα ναι γιαυτους πιο σύνηθες στο άκουσμα

----------


## Elenas

Εγώ που ζαλίζομαι στις συνεχόμενες επομένως να ανησυχω...

----------


## Nagia83

> Εγώ που ζαλίζομαι στις συνεχόμενες επομένως να ανησυχω...


Ε δεν σημαινει οτι επειδή ζαλιζεσαι θα παθεις κ κατι παραπανω.. Ειναι συμπτωματα ολα αυτα δεν χρειαζεται να τα χουμε ολα... Ασε που πολλες φορες η ζαλη προερχεται κ απτον φοβο κ την αγωνία οταν συμβαινουν οι αρρυθμιες

----------


## Elenas

> Ε δεν σημαινει οτι επειδή ζαλιζεσαι θα παθεις κ κατι παραπανω.. Ειναι συμπτωματα ολα αυτα δεν χρειαζεται να τα χουμε ολα... Ασε που πολλες φορες η ζαλη προερχεται κ απτον φοβο κ την αγωνία οταν συμβαινουν οι αρρυθμιες


Το ξέρω, αλλά το ότι δεν καταγράφεται ούτε καν έκτακτη στα χολτερ άρα και δεν ξέρω τι παίζει, με σκοτώνει. Πιάνομαι από όσα διαβαζω εδώ μπας και δώσω μια απάντηση για όσα βιώνω.

----------


## Nagia83

> Το ξέρω, αλλά το ότι δεν καταγράφεται ούτε καν έκτακτη στα χολτερ άρα και δεν ξέρω τι παίζει, με σκοτώνει. Πιάνομαι από όσα διαβαζω εδώ μπας και δώσω μια απάντηση για όσα βιώνω.


Δεν τυχαινει να γραφτεί φαντάζομαι οχι οτι νιωθεις εκτακτες κ δεν τις γραφει...κ μενα στο 5ο holder μετα απο χρονια καταγραψαμε το συμβάν....μακαρι να ειναι μονο κολπικες οι δικες σου... Ξερω ότι ειναι πολυ ενοχλητικες κ τρομακτικές αλλα εινακ ακίνδυνες κάτι είναι κ αυτο

----------


## Elenas

Ναι δεν έτυχε. Κάθε φορά που το βάζω για κάποιο λόγο δεν κάνω καν απλές έκτακτες.
Τις έχω δυο χρόνια και είχα μάθει παλιά να ζω με αυτές και μετά από ένα σημείο γελούσα κιόλας. Απλά έχουν αλλάξει. Τις νιώθω μόνο αν ζοριστω, και είναι τέρμα περίεργες. Και αντς να εξηγήσεις τώρα στον γιατρό πως ακριβώς είναι εφόσον δεν έχει καταγράφει τίποτα. Με στέλνει σπίτι και μου λέει συνέχισε την γυμναστική. Έλα όμως που μετά δεν σταματάνε με τίποτα και με καθηλώνουν σε ένα κρεβάτι γιατί όταν τις νιώθω μου κόβονται και τα πόδια, ζαλίζομαι και νιώθω ότι θα πέσω κάτω.

----------


## Nagia83

> Ναι δεν έτυχε. Κάθε φορά που το βάζω για κάποιο λόγο δεν κάνω καν απλές έκτακτες.
> Τις έχω δυο χρόνια και είχα μάθει παλιά να ζω με αυτές και μετά από ένα σημείο γελούσα κιόλας. Απλά έχουν αλλάξει. Τις νιώθω μόνο αν ζοριστω, και είναι τέρμα περίεργες. Και αντς να εξηγήσεις τώρα στον γιατρό πως ακριβώς είναι εφόσον δεν έχει καταγράφει τίποτα. Με στέλνει σπίτι και μου λέει συνέχισε την γυμναστική. Έλα όμως που μετά δεν σταματάνε με τίποτα και με καθηλώνουν σε ένα κρεβάτι γιατί όταν τις νιώθω μου κόβονται και τα πόδια, ζαλίζομαι και νιώθω ότι θα πέσω κάτω.


Βαζε χολντερ οποτε μπορεις για πανω απο μια μερα κ κανε γυμναστικη ζορισου κανε οτι μπορείς για να τις προκαλεσεις μονο ετσι δυστηχως κ γω εβαλα σε περιοδο που ειχα συχνά το πρώτο 3μερο τπτ..... Στο επομενο 3μερο τσουπ να κατι.... Οπως λες κ συ λες κ μας δουλεύουν οι ατιμες οταν τις εχεις στο χερι εξαφανιζόταν.... Ελπιζω να τις πιασεις κ να ναι κατι οχι ανησυχητικο

----------


## Ντινιακος

Καλημέρα καλώς σας βρήκα και εγώ παθών με της καταραμένες της εκτακτες εδώ και 15 χρόνια που είμαι 48 χρόνον με έχουν σακάτεψει ψυχολογικα φτάσαμε να μην θέλουμε να βγούμε από το σπιτη καταντήσαμε χειρότερο και από ένα συνταξιούχο σπίτι δουλειά να περνεις άδεια από την δουλειά σου και αντί να την αξιοποιήσεις την χαραμιζεις με μιζέρια και κατάθλιψη δεν ξέρω πόσο θα αντέξουμε μας τρωι αυτό το ξέρω υπάρχουν πολύ χειρότερα από αυτό που νιώθουμε αλλά κ αυτό που έχουμε είναι ψυχοφορο και γιατρειά δεν βρίσκουμε

----------


## elpida33

Καλημερα... ντινιακο πως σ ξεκινησαν εσενα;15 χρονια δν σταματησαν ποτε;

----------


## Ντινιακος

Καλησπέρα Ελπίδα!!.... Μπήκαν έτσι ξαφνικά στην ζωή μου δεν λέω είμαι αγχώδης έχω και μια πρόπτωση μητροηδους βαλβίδα ξεκίνησαν με ένα ήπιο τόνο 2 μ 3 την ημέρα και με την πάροδο του χρόνου αυξανοντουσαν μκαι με παραπάνω συμπτώματα όπως ταχυκαρδιες και αίσθημα παλμων σε καθημερινή φάση σχεδόν όπου πήγα για πρώτη φορά σε καρδιολόγο και μου βρήκε την πρόπτωση αλλά της εκτακτες δεν της πέτυχε με χολτερ μου είχε δώσει τοτε το tenormin το 25αρι δεν μπορώ να πω με έκανε δουλειά με ανακουφίσε για 2 χρόνια είχα πολύ ήπια συμπτώματα έλα μου ντε μετά από 2 χρόνια ξανα ήρθαν πάλι αντε πάλι να τρέχω σε γιατρούς αυτή την φορά σε έναν αρρυθμιολογο μου είχε δώσει το ιντεραλ πολύ καλό χάπι με έκανε δουλειά για 3 χρόνια είχα συμπτώματα αλλά πολύ αραιά αλλά ο οργανισμός μου φενεται τα συνήθιζε τα χάπια και με την πάροδο του χρόνου δεν με κάλυπταν τώρα έχει 20 μήνες που έχουν ξεφύγει πολύ σε χολτερ που της πετύχαμε επιτέλους εκανα και 1000 το 24ωρο κολπικες όλες αύξησα το ιντεραλ αλλά τίποτα η κρίσεις να με υποφέρουν καθημερινά κάθε κίνηση και έκτακτη ακόμη και οτα μιλάω καμία φορά κάνω εκτακτες απογοήτευση ξανά τηλέφωνα σε γιατρούς η αρρυθμιολογος μου πρωτεΐνε την κατάλυση παρότι έχω λίγες εκτακτες μου είπε θα ήταν δύσκολο να μου της καυτεριαση πάνω από 10 000 συνήθως κάνουν κατάλυση τέλος παντον μου πρωτεΐνε ένα γιλέκο χαρτογράφησε το οποίο θα το ακριβό πλήρωνα αυτό μου είχε πει τρεις εκτακτες να έκανα θα εστιαζαν ακριβώς που είναι και θα καυτεριαζαν την εστια η πιθανότητες που μου έδωσε για θεραπεία ήταν 75 με 80% και μπορεί να ξανά επανέλθουν σε 6 μήνες σε ένα χρόνο η 2 και να χρειαζόταν να ξανά κάνω τώρα από φόβο από διάφορους αλλούς γιατρούς μου είπαν να μην το κάνω δεν πειράζουν τέτοια όταν η καρδιά δεν έχει σοβαρό θέμα ούτε καν να παρουσιάζω κολπική μαρμαρυγη μόνο εκτακτες κολπικες και έτσι το άφησα και τώρα είμαι σε καθημερινή φάση με ένα digoxin 25mg την ημέρα και μισό concor τον 5 έχω καθημερινά 20 με 30 εκτακτες άλλοτε δυνατές άλλοτε πιο νορμάλ με κόμπο στο λαιμό ταχυκαρδιες αίσθημα παλμων πλακωμα στο στήθος τυχαίνει 3 /4 μέρες να είμαι πολύ καλά αλλά μετά πάλι τα ίδια... σας κούρασα ο καθένας με τον πόνο του που λενε

----------


## S91

Geia sas paidia egw ime apo tin Kipro.. exei kairo pou vlepw to foroum sas psaxnontas parigoria.... exw ta idia provlimata me arrithmies kai ipoferw kai apo kriseis panikou.. ipoferw para poli..diavazontas ta sxolia sas niwthw apisteuti parigoria kai parea oti den ime moni pu ta pernw ola auta kai oti den ime trelli..

----------


## ΖΜΕ

> Geia sas paidia egw ime apo tin Kipro.. exei kairo pou vlepw to foroum sas psaxnontas parigoria.... exw ta idia provlimata me arrithmies kai ipoferw kai apo kriseis panikou.. ipoferw para poli..diavazontas ta sxolia sas niwthw apisteuti parigoria kai parea oti den ime moni pu ta pernw ola auta kai oti den ime trelli..


Καλησπερα. Ο καρδιολόγος τι λέει? Έχεις κάνει εξετάσεις? Έχεις βάλει χολτερ? Σου έχει δώσει β αναστολείς?

----------


## S91

Εχω παει σε 3 καρδιολογους.. ειναι ολα οκ δεν βρισκουν κατι.. εβαλα και holter.. μου ειπαν να μην παρω κατι για αρρυθμιες και οτι ειναι αγχος και ειναι στο μυαλο μου.. Oμως ειναι πολυ συχνα και πολυ τρομακτικο..και με πιανει και οταν ειμαι χαλαρη και δεν σκρφτομαι κατι.. ετσι ξαφνικα σαν καθομαι κτλ.. χαλαει ολη η μερα..kαθε φορα που με πιανει η αρρυθμια φοβαμαι τοσο πολυ που παθαινω κριση πανικου και φοβαμαι οτι θα πεθανω.. και εχω συχνα δυσπνοια..μου ειπαν οτι εχω συνδρομο υπεραερισμου..πηγα σε ολους τους γιατρους να δω αν εχω κατι παθολογικο..δεν εχω..πηγα σε εναν γιατρο ο Θεος να τον κανει. Δεν ειχα αρρυθμιες τοτε.. ειχα αγχος αλλα οχι τοσο..παθολογος ειναι..δεν ηταν η ειδικοτητα του ομως μου εδειξε πως ξερει τι κανει και εγω στην απελπισια μου τον ακουσα..μου εδωσε cipralex. 10mg.. .που να ξερω απο δοσολογιες.. επρεπε να με ξεκινησει με λιγο λιγο απο οτι εμαθα μετα... μου ειπε να πιω ενα 10mg..ηταν πολυ για μενα απο οτι φανηκε δεν ξαναπηρα τετοια ουσια..επαθε shock το σωμα μου. Πηγα κλινικη με 160 παλμους kριση πανικου και ενιωθα καψιμο στους πνευμονες και στο λαιμο... φοβηθηκα νομισα οτι ειδα τον θανατο..μου εβαλαν οξυγονο και με βοηθησαν να ηρεμησω σιγα σιγα εμεινα πολλες ωρες μεσα..δεν τα ξαναπηρα..ομως χειροτερεψα απο εκεινο το shock.. απο τοτε εχω συνεχεια κρισεις πανικου αρρυθμιες.. επαθα κλειστοφοβια σαν δεν ειχα.. επαθα φοβιες που δεν ειχα.. ειμουν του εξω της παρεας κτλ.. τωρα δεν μπορω πολυ ωρα εξω στο κοσμο ουτε στους κλειστους χωρους.. οτι πονο νιωσω πανω μου η αισθανθω κατι νεο στο σωμα μου αμεσως νομιζω οτι ερχεται θανατος.. πολλες φορες κλαιω απο απελπισια...βλεπω εναν ψυχολογο με βοηθαει λιγο για λιγες μερες μπορει να νιωσω λιγο πιο καλα αλλα μετα παλι το ιδιο. Δεν θελω να ξαναπαρω φαρμακα φοβαμαι.. απο εκεινη τη μερα με το cipralex φοβηθηκα τοσο και δεν τα θελω φοβαμαι παρα πολυ.. προσπαθω μονη μου..μαρτυριο νιωθω φυλακισμενη..

----------


## george1520

Αν μπορείς γράφε με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες τζαι νομίζω εν καλύτερα να ανοίξεις νέο θέμα για να είναι μόνο δικό σου τζαι να το δουν πιο πολλά άτομα.
Καλώς ήρθες

----------


## S91

Ευχαριστω..!!

----------


## Tasos39

kai ego kipro eimai. poso xronia ehi pou talaiporise ?

----------


## S91

2 χρονια περιπου..

----------


## Tasos39

> 2 χρονια περιπου..


εγω εxει απο τα 28 που τα έχω. εδω και 12 χρονια τωρα. πρεπει να το καταλαβεις απο μονη σου οτι δεν θα παθεις τιποτα. να το ξερεις οτι τα φτερουγισματα ερχονται σε πολλες παραλλαγες. δεν ειναι παντα τα ιδια και αμα νιωθεις κατι νεο θα φοβασαι και θα σε πιανει πανικος. επαθα μια φορα πανικο και πηγα κλινικη τη νυχτα. δεν μου βρηκαν τιποτα. πρεπει να καταληξεις σε ενα γιατρο καρδιολογο και να σε παρακολουθα. αυτος πρεπει να σου γραψει τι θα παιρνεις. καλυτερα να παρεις κανενα χαπι για να νιωθεις καλυτερα. εχει καποια που μπορει να σε βοηθησουν. αυτα που εχεις προκαλουνται απο αγχος. ψηλωνει η αδρελανινη σου και αυτο κανει την καρδια να κτυπα γρηγορα και να εχεις και φτερουγισματα. Σιγουρα κατι σε απασχολει οπως ολους μας και εχεις στρεσσαρει το νευρικο σου συστημα. πρεπει να κατσεις και να γραψεις σε ενα χαρτι πραγματα που σε ενοχλουν και να τα διαβασεις και να προσπαθησεις να τα αποφευγεις.

----------


## S91

Αυτο που στρεσαρει το νευρικο μου συστημα ειναι η αναμονη της επομενης κρισης...ειμαι συνεχεια στην πριζα μπας και ερθει..ειναι αυτη η φοβια.. και η φοβια της αναμονης του επομενου φτερουγισματος..συνεχεια παιρνω βαθιες ανασες.. καθε 5 λεπτα..αν δεν το κανω νιωθω οτι πνιγομαι και δεν αναπνεω.. ομως οταν το κανω παθαινω υπεραερισμο στο τελος και ο υπεραερισμος προκαλει συμπτωματα οπως ζαλη δυσπνοια ταχυκαρδια κτλ και μολις τα νιωσω να που ερχεται και η κριση πανικου.. και το προβλημα ειναι οτι δεν θελω να παιρνω χαπια κτλ.. λογω του τι επαθα με το cipralex το διαβασες;;; απο εκει επαθα μεγαλη φοβια στα χαπια και δεν μου περναει με τπτ...

----------


## Tasos39

> Αυτο που στρεσαρει το νευρικο μου συστημα ειναι η αναμονη της επομενης κρισης...ειμαι συνεχεια στην πριζα μπας και ερθει..ειναι αυτη η φοβια.. και η φοβια της αναμονης του επομενου φτερουγισματος..συνεχεια παιρνω βαθιες ανασες.. καθε 5 λεπτα..αν δεν το κανω νιωθω οτι πνιγομαι και δεν αναπνεω.. ομως οταν το κανω παθαινω υπεραερισμο στο τελος και ο υπεραερισμος προκαλει συμπτωματα οπως ζαλη δυσπνοια ταχυκαρδια κτλ και μολις τα νιωσω να που ερχεται και η κριση πανικου.. και το προβλημα ειναι οτι δεν θελω να παιρνω χαπια κτλ.. λογω του τι επαθα με το cipralex το διαβασες;;; απο εκει επαθα μεγαλη φοβια στα χαπια και δεν μου περναει με τπτ...


ναι το διαβασα. σε βλέπει κάποιος καρδιολόγος?

----------


## S91

Πηγα σε 3 καρδιολογους..δεν εχω τιποτα.. δεν χρειαζεται να ξαναπαω μου ειπαν.. αρρυθμιες που δεν ειναι επικινδυνες..

----------


## S91

Και παθαινω και αποπροσωποποιηση καποιες φορες.. πολυ ασχημο και τρομοκρατικο.. νιωθω φοβια που υπαρχω.. λεω που ειμαι τι μου γινεται κτλ.. αλλα ο ψυχολογος μου ειπε οτι ειναι απο το αγχος..

----------


## Tasos39

> Και παθαινω και αποπροσωποποιηση καποιες φορες.. πολυ ασχημο και τρομοκρατικο.. νιωθω φοβια που υπαρχω.. λεω που ειμαι τι μου γινεται κτλ.. αλλα ο ψυχολογος μου ειπε οτι ειναι απο το αγχος..


Σου εγραψε κάποια φαρμακευτικη αγωγη ο ψυχολογος?

----------


## S91

Oχι αφου δεν μπορει. Αυτο ειναι δουλεια του ψυχιατρου... με τον ψυχολογο απλα μιλαμε μου μιλαει για τις κρισεις και πως να τις αντιμετωπιζω κτλ.. εσυ τι κανεις για αυτα που εχεις; τα εχεις ακομα; πως βρηκες τροπο να τα αντιμετωπιζεις;;; α και κατι αλλο.. φοβαμαι πολυ παρα πολυ τον θανατο.. συνεχεια φοβαμαι οτι θα πεθανω! Ειδικα οταν εχω φτερουγισμα η μια κριση πανικου..

----------


## Tasos39

> Oχι αφου δεν μπορει. Αυτο ειναι δουλεια του ψυχιατρου... με τον ψυχολογο απλα μιλαμε μου μιλαει για τις κρισεις και πως να τις αντιμετωπιζω κτλ.. εσυ τι κανεις για αυτα που εχεις; τα εχεις ακομα; πως βρηκες τροπο να τα αντιμετωπιζεις;;; α και κατι αλλο.. φοβαμαι πολυ παρα πολυ τον θανατο.. συνεχεια φοβαμαι οτι θα πεθανω! Ειδικα οταν εχω φτερουγισμα η μια κριση πανικου..


Mε το καιρο μαθαινεις να ζεις με αυτα. Παιρνω φαρμακευτικη αγωγη που μου έγραψε ο γιατρος. Με έχουν βοηθησει και μειωθηκαν τα φτερουγισματα. Αλλα εξαρταται πολυ και με την ψυχολογια σου. Αμα ψυχολογικα δεν εισαι καλα δεν πανα παιρνεις τα καλυτερα φαρμακα παλι θα σε πιανουν. Ενας τρόπος για να τα αντιμετωπισεις ειναι να κανεις το μυαλο σου να ασχολειται με διαφορα πραγματα για να ξεχνιεσαι απο αυτα που σε ενοχλουν.Φοβιες είχα και εγω σαν τις δικες σου. τις αντιμετωπισα μεσο αυτου του forum που ειδα ότι δεν ειμαι ο μονος που το περνα αυτο, διαβασα διαφορα αρθρα καποιων ειδικων γι αυτο το προβλημα που κυριως ειναι προβλημα ψυχολογικο. Εχει ενα αρθρο που διαβασα που ειναι πολυ καλο http://vasilis-cholevas.weebly.com/u...diopatheia.pdf. Διαβασε το.
Μαγνησιο παρε. κανει καλο στις αρρυθμιες.

----------


## S91

Ευχαριστω μακαρι να τα καταφερω!

----------


## S91

Το διαβαζω τωρα και γελαω κιολας.. ειναι ακριβως αυτο που ειμαι.. αν βρεις κι αλλα παρομοια αρθρα η που να ειναι και για κρισεις πανικου κτλ γραψε μου τα σε παρακαλω να τα διαβαζω και οντως βοηθανε πολυ

----------


## Tasos39

> Το διαβαζω τωρα και γελαω κιολας.. ειναι ακριβως αυτο που ειμαι.. αν βρεις κι αλλα παρομοια αρθρα η που να ειναι και για κρισεις πανικου κτλ γραψε μου τα σε παρακαλω να τα διαβαζω και οντως βοηθανε πολυ


Εχει αρκετα δες τα http://vasilis-cholevas.weebly.com/

και ειπαμε παρε μαγνησιο απο φαρμακειο. μπορει να σου κανει καλο

----------


## S91

Και μαγνησιο και Ω3 μου ειπαν οτι βοηθαει πολυ!

----------


## Nanig

Καλησπέρα σας.Διαβάζω πολύ καιρό τις αναρτησεις σας και καποιες φορες νιωθω ανακουφιση που υπαρχει τοοοσος κοσμος με τα ιδια προβληματα σαν τα δικα μου.Νιωθω οτι δεν ειμαι μονη.Και δεν ειμαι η μονη...Ειμαι 30 ετων.Στα 22 μου επαθα την πρωτη κριση πανικου,επειτα απο την απωλεια φιλου,λογω τροχαιου.Γενικα βιωσα και αλλους θανατους και αρρωστιες μεσα στην οικογενεια μου.Οι κρισεις πανικου με τα χρονια αυξηθηκαν...για καποιο διαστημα με ειχαν αφησει ησυχη...και ερχοταν..και εφευγαν...και ξαναερχοταν...εντελει κατεληξα με ενα ευερεθιστο εντερο και αρρυθμιες.εχω κανει ολες τις εξετασεις(κολονοσκοπησεις, γαστροσκοπησεις,3-4 καρδιολογους)....τιποτα το παθολογικο....ξεκινησα ψυχοθεραπεια...εχω αγχωδη διαταραχη,αρρωστοφοβια και φοβο θανατου...Καθε φορα π εχω αρρυθμιες (δεν κανω πολλες μεσα στη μερα,ουτε καθε μερα),νομιζω πως θα πεθανω,χαλαει ολη η μερα μου,γεμιζω φοβο και πανικο.Ψυχοθεραπεια κανω εδω κ 2 μηνες μονο,νιωθω πως κατι παει να γινει στην αλλαγη σκεψης μου,αλλα μαλλον ειναι πολυ νωρις.Ηθελα απλα να μοιραστω και εγω την ιστορια μου.

----------


## Tasos39

> Καλησπέρα σας.Διαβάζω πολύ καιρό τις αναρτησεις σας και καποιες φορες νιωθω ανακουφιση που υπαρχει τοοοσος κοσμος με τα ιδια προβληματα σαν τα δικα μου.Νιωθω οτι δεν ειμαι μονη.Και δεν ειμαι η μονη...Ειμαι 30 ετων.Στα 22 μου επαθα την πρωτη κριση πανικου,επειτα απο την απωλεια φιλου,λογω τροχαιου.Γενικα βιωσα και αλλους θανατους και αρρωστιες μεσα στην οικογενεια μου.Οι κρισεις πανικου με τα χρονια αυξηθηκαν...για καποιο διαστημα με ειχαν αφησει ησυχη...και ερχοταν..και εφευγαν...και ξαναερχοταν...εντελει κατεληξα με ενα ευερεθιστο εντερο και αρρυθμιες.εχω κανει ολες τις εξετασεις(κολονοσκοπησεις, γαστροσκοπησεις,3-4 καρδιολογους)....τιποτα το παθολογικο....ξεκινησα ψυχοθεραπεια...εχω αγχωδη διαταραχη,αρρωστοφοβια και φοβο θανατου...Καθε φορα π εχω αρρυθμιες (δεν κανω πολλες μεσα στη μερα,ουτε καθε μερα),νομιζω πως θα πεθανω,χαλαει ολη η μερα μου,γεμιζω φοβο και πανικο.Ψυχοθεραπεια κανω εδω κ 2 μηνες μονο,νιωθω πως κατι παει να γινει στην αλλαγη σκεψης μου,αλλα μαλλον ειναι πολυ νωρις.Ηθελα απλα να μοιραστω και εγω την ιστορια μου.


Όταν λες ευερεθιστο εντερο εννοεις σπαστικη κολιτιδα?Θέλεις πολυ προσπαθεια για να ξεπερασεις την αρρωστοφοβια και φοβο θανατου. Ασχολεισαι με κάτι? δουλευεις? Η δουλειά κραταει το μυαλο απασχολημενο και ξεχνιεσαι λιγο απο τα προβληματα σου.

----------


## Nanig

Δεν ειναι ακριβως το ιδιο.λογω αγχους απεκτησα ευερεθιστο εντερο (πονους,κολικους κ.α.).και εκανα θεραπεια.ο γαστρεντερολογος μου ειπε να απευθυνθω σε ψυχοθεραπευτη.και ακολουθω αλλη θεραπεια πλεον.μαζι με οοολα αυτα εχω και τις αρρυθμιες.εχω παει 3 φορες σε καρδιολογο τα τελευταια χρονια,σε τρεις διαφορετικους,εχω κανει υπερηχους,καρδιογραφηματα, τριπλεξ...μου λενε οτι η καρδια μου ειναι υγιεστατη και οτι ειναι λογω αγχους.οπως καταλαβαινετε,δεν με πειθουν.ερχονται διαστηματα που γινονται χειροτερες.μπορει οταν αγχωθω,αλλα μπορει κ οταν κανω καποια δουλεια,οταν σκυψω αποτομα,οταν ξαπλωσω...εργαζομαι ναι.αλλα ολη μου η καθημερινοτητα καταστρεφεται μολις οι αρρυθμιες ή οι ταχυκαρδιες εμφανιστουν...τις μισω,δεν με αφηνουν να χαλαρωσω.και υποψην οτι δεν εχω πολλες μεσα στη μερα...ουτε καθε μερα..αλλα οσες εχω,ειναι ικανες να με φοβισουν τοσο πολυ,που στο καπακι μπορει ν παθω κ κριση πανικου απο τον φοβο μου...

----------


## Tasos39

> Δεν ειναι ακριβως το ιδιο.λογω αγχους απεκτησα ευερεθιστο εντερο (πονους,κολικους κ.α.).και εκανα θεραπεια.ο γαστρεντερολογος μου ειπε να απευθυνθω σε ψυχοθεραπευτη.και ακολουθω αλλη θεραπεια πλεον.μαζι με οοολα αυτα εχω και τις αρρυθμιες.εχω παει 3 φορες σε καρδιολογο τα τελευταια χρονια,σε τρεις διαφορετικους,εχω κανει υπερηχους,καρδιογραφηματα, τριπλεξ...μου λενε οτι η καρδια μου ειναι υγιεστατη και οτι ειναι λογω αγχους.οπως καταλαβαινετε,δεν με πειθουν.ερχονται διαστηματα που γινονται χειροτερες.μπορει οταν αγχωθω,αλλα μπορει κ οταν κανω καποια δουλεια,οταν σκυψω αποτομα,οταν ξαπλωσω...εργαζομαι ναι.αλλα ολη μου η καθημερινοτητα καταστρεφεται μολις οι αρρυθμιες ή οι ταχυκαρδιες εμφανιστουν...τις μισω,δεν με αφηνουν να χαλαρωσω.και υποψην οτι δεν εχω πολλες μεσα στη μερα...ουτε καθε μερα..αλλα οσες εχω,ειναι ικανες να με φοβισουν τοσο πολυ,που στο καπακι μπορει ν παθω κ κριση πανικου απο τον φοβο μου...



Oταν σου ερχονται αυτες οι φοβιες να θυμασαι παντα τα λογια των γιατρων. Οτι δεν εχεις τιποτα. Οι πλειστες αρρυθμίες δεν ειναι καν αρρυθμιες αλλα προκαλουνται στο διαφραγμα εκει που ειναι το στομαχι. Όταν σε ξαναπιάσουν θα παρατηρησεις ότι είναι εκει που βρισκεται το στομαχι. Δεν λεω κάποτε τις νιωθεις και στην καρδια. Δες τα στα πιο πάνω post μου έχω βάλει καποια links. Διαβασε τα. Θα σε βοηθησουν αρκετα

----------


## anika

καλημερα σε ολους... διάβασα ολα τα μηνύματα σας απο την αρχη κ πήρα πραγματικά κουράγιο....και εγω υποφερω χρόνια απο αρρυθμιες κ τους τελευταίους μήνες απο χιλιάδες αρρυθμιες... επαιρνα στην αρχη το. selectol. ημουν 2-3 μηνες καλα κ μετα παλι τα ιδια.. αμετρητες μερα νυχτα.. τωρα εδω κ μια βδομάδα παίρνω το τενορμιν 2την ημέρα των 25mg.τθς πρωτες τρεις μερες ημουν τελεια κ μετα παλι τα ίδια.... αυτο πιυ αξίζει να οω είναι οτι το στομαχι μου είναι χάλια.. πρηξιμο κ σφιξιμο μαζι. κ. γενικά αναστατο στομαχι πολυ.... εκανα γαστροσκοπηση κ ολα καλα... εχω απογοητευτει.. ο γιατρός λεει δεν. κινδυνευω. κ παιρνω κ ενα χρονο αντικαταθλιπτικα.... υπάρχει καποιος που τον ενοχλη το στομαχι. του σε συνδυασμό με τις αρρυθμιες;

----------


## Tasos39

> καλημερα σε ολους... διάβασα ολα τα μηνύματα σας απο την αρχη κ πήρα πραγματικά κουράγιο....και εγω υποφερω χρόνια απο αρρυθμιες κ τους τελευταίους μήνες απο χιλιάδες αρρυθμιες... επαιρνα στην αρχη το. selectol. ημουν 2-3 μηνες καλα κ μετα παλι τα ιδια.. αμετρητες μερα νυχτα.. τωρα εδω κ μια βδομάδα παίρνω το τενορμιν 2την ημέρα των 25mg.τθς πρωτες τρεις μερες ημουν τελεια κ μετα παλι τα ίδια.... αυτο πιυ αξίζει να οω είναι οτι το στομαχι μου είναι χάλια.. πρηξιμο κ σφιξιμο μαζι. κ. γενικά αναστατο στομαχι πολυ.... εκανα γαστροσκοπηση κ ολα καλα... εχω απογοητευτει.. ο γιατρός λεει δεν. κινδυνευω. κ παιρνω κ ενα χρονο αντικαταθλιπτικα.... υπάρχει καποιος που τον ενοχλη το στομαχι. του σε συνδυασμό με τις αρρυθμιες;


Kαλημέρα. Εγώ παρατηρησα ότι όταν έχω το στομαχι μου νιωθω αρρυθμίες. Αλλα στην τελική δεν είναι αρρυθμίες και μπορεις να το παρατηρησεις και απο μόνη σου οτι τα νιώθεις , τα νιωθεις στην περιοχη του στομαχου λίγο πιο κάτω απο το στέρνο. Να προσέξεις λίγο την διατροφή σου. να τρωως ελαφρια γευματα και το σημαντικο να μην τρωως πολυ και να φουσκωνει το στομαχι γιατι τοτε ξεκινουν. Να σου γραψει κατι ο γιατρος για το στομαχι να παρεις λιγο καιρο για να ηρεμησει. Κανε τα αυτα και θα δεις διαφορα.

----------


## anika

Τασο συμφωνω με οσα γραφεις όμως ε ουν καταγραφει στο χολντερ. κ τις νιωθω οτι είναι εκτακτες. δηλαδή νιώθω τον σπασμο στο στομαχι κ ενω ψηλαθω τον σφυγμο μου, κανει παυση κ ξαναρχίζει.. παιρνω καθε πρωι εδω κ ενα μηνα λαμπραζολ για το στομαχι.. τίποτα δεν μου κάνει

----------


## Tasos39

> Τασο συμφωνω με οσα γραφεις όμως ε ουν καταγραφει στο χολντερ. κ τις νιωθω οτι είναι εκτακτες. δηλαδή νιώθω τον σπασμο στο στομαχι κ ενω ψηλαθω τον σφυγμο μου, κανει παυση κ ξαναρχίζει.. παιρνω καθε πρωι εδω κ ενα μηνα λαμπραζολ για το στομαχι.. τίποτα δεν μου κάνει


Δεν λεω θα έχεις καποιες εκακτες αλλά απλα να ξερεις ότι δεν ειναι όλες εκτακτες. Κάποιες προερχονται και απο το στομαχι. Έχεις πολυ αγχος οπως ολοι μας εδω στο group. Πρεπει να βρεις τροπους να ελεγξεις λιγο το αγχος και να ξεφευγεις λιγο απο την ρουτινα. Αμα σου ειπε ο γιατρος οτι ολα ειναι καλα σημαινει ειναι ψυχολογικο. Για παραδειγμα εμενα ο γιατρος μου ειπε καποιες συμβουλες. Πραγματα που με ενοχλουν και προκαλουν θυμο να μην τα συζητω, Να προσπαθεις να εισαι ηρεμη κατα την διαρκεια την ημερας, βρες καποιες δραστηριοτητες να κανεις για να κρατας το μυαλο σου απασχολημενο, γυμναστικη ας πουμε ή ότι αλλο θες που να σε ευχαριστει. Το σημαντικο είναι να ξεφευγεις απο τις δυσαρεστες καταστασεις που σε κανουν να αρρωστας.

----------


## paulita

> Καλησπερα....μπηκα στο φορουμ κ διαβαζα τα μνμ εστω κ παλια ερισσοτερο για να μη νιωθω οτι ειμαι μονη μ καθως βιωνω τα περισσοτερα απο αυτα τα συμπτωματα απο κακη διαχειριδη τ αγχους απως λενε κ οι γιατροι κατι βεβαι πνδεν ειναι αρκετα παρηγορο...διαβασα ομως το τελευταιο μνμ κ ειλικρινα με αγγιξε ελπιζω paulita αλλα κ ολοι σας να εχετε βρει μια σχετικη ηρεμια....


Είδα μετά από πολύ καιρό την απάντηση, καθώς για μεγάλο διάστημα έμπαινα και δεν έβλεπα συνέχεια συζήτησης στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα...
Σχεδόν ένα χρόνο μετά, και πλέον ίσως συνηθισμένη και πεπεισμένη ότι δεν μπορώ να αλλάξω και πολλά και απλά ίσως δέχομαι την κατάσταση μου και έτσι όπως είμαι θα πορευτώ. Οι αρρυθμίες, δεν έχουν σταματήσει, έρχονται όποτε τις καπνίσει και φεύγουν επίσης όποτε τις καπνίσει, κάθε φορά τρομάζω πως θα μείνω εκεί και θυμώνω και εγώ δεν ξέρω με τι, θυμώνω πολύ, πάρα πολύ.
Έχω καταλάβει πως μαθαίνουμε να ζούμε τη στιγμή. Το σήμερα. Και να προσπαθούμε πάντα όσο μπορούμε, και το όσο μπορούμε είναι εξαιρετικά σημαντικό. Γιατί κάποια πράγματα, δε τα μπορούμε και προσπαθούμε αδίκως πάνω από τις δυνάμεις μας.
Η ηρεμία μας είναι οι όμορφες στιγμές που ζούμε, αυτό
Καλή συνέχεια, σε ευχαριστώ

----------


## paulita

> Καλησπέρα paulita !!! Διάβασα το μνμ σου και με άγγιξε. Δεν έχω παρόμοιο θέμα με εσένα αλλα έχω άλλα. Ο καθένας μάς έχει τα θέματα του και καθημερινά τα παλεύουμε. Εγώ προσπαθώ να διώχνω τής αρνητικές σκέψεις , να εστιάζω τη προσοχή μού σε άλλα πράγματα. Είχα ταχυκαρδίες και έλεγα ΟΚ δεν συμβαίνει τίποτα , να περάσει . Κουράγιο paulita , προχωρά , να ξέρεις δεν είσαι μόνη !!!


Σε ευχαριστώ
χάρηκα πολύ που είδα δυό λόγια, έστω μετά από τόσο καιρό, εγώ άργησα να δω την απάντηση
Εύχομαι όλα καλά
και χωρίς πολύ ταλαιπωρία...

----------


## Thodor68

Παιδιά καλησπέρα
Καρδιογράφημα και τριπλεξ οκ 
Εδώ και 15 μέρες κάνω αγωγή με σολμπεν και λεξοτανιλ
Αλλά έχω φοβία με την καρδιά οπότε περνώ συνεχεια πίεση 
Με έπιασε το πρωί να πάρω και μια μου δείχνει νορμάλ 12 με 7 και 75 και στα καπάκια μου δείχνει 13 με 6.5 και 60 παλμούς
Το έχω ξαναπαθει αλλά νιώθω ταχυκαρδίες έτσι και φόβο ότι θα πάθω κάτι με την καρδιά

----------


## Nikolas73

> Παιδιά καλησπέρα
> Καρδιογράφημα και τριπλεξ οκ 
> Εδώ και 15 μέρες κάνω αγωγή με σολμπεν και λεξοτανιλ
> Αλλά έχω φοβία με την καρδιά οπότε περνώ συνεχεια πίεση 
> Με έπιασε το πρωί να πάρω και μια μου δείχνει νορμάλ 12 με 7 και 75 και στα καπάκια μου δείχνει 13 με 6.5 και 60 παλμούς
> Το έχω ξαναπαθει αλλά νιώθω ταχυκαρδίες έτσι και φόβο ότι θα πάθω κάτι με την καρδιά


Είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικό να ανεβαίνει πρόσκαιρα η πίεση επειδή φοβάσαι ότι θα σου ανέβει η πίεση, ειδικά όταν την μετράς. Πέτα το πιεσόμετρο, χάρισε το σε καμία γριά. Lexotanil παίρνεις, το θέμα σου είναι ψυχολογικό, όχι σωματικό.
Έχω ένα φίλο γείτονα, νέο παιδί. Χωρίς ψυχολογικά και άγχος, ακριβώς πριν ένα χρόνο έπαθε έμφραγμα. Το Μάρτη με την πανδημία έχασε τη δουλειά του. Για να μπορεί να έχει εισόδημα, πήγαινε καλοκαιριατικα μέσα στη ζεστή κάτω από τον ήλιο και δούλευε οικοδομή. Ας συνέλθουμε

----------


## Thodor68

Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο όταν είμαι σε φάση άγχους κτλ δεν Στροφάρω
Τέλος πάντων

----------


## Nikolas73

> Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο όταν είμαι σε φάση άγχους κτλ δεν Στροφάρω
> Τέλος πάντων


Το ίδιο και εγώ δεν στροφαρω όταν έχω άγχος. Τη μια έχω αρρυθμίες και έκτακτες, την άλλη έχω ζάλη και αδυναμία, από το Φλεβάρη κάποιες στιγμές νιώθω ζέστη και άλλες κρύο και φοβάμαι ότι μου ανεβαίνει ο πυρετός από Κορωνοιο. Όλα στο μυαλό μας είναι. Εννοώ φυσικά και τα νιώθουμε όλα αυτά και είναι δυσάρεστα συμπτώματα. Απλά η πηγή του κακού είναι το μυαλό, όχι το σώμα μας

----------


## arythmakias

Παιδια...εχω ξαναγραψει παλιοτερα εδω.Γενικα οι αρρυθμιες ειναι απο τα πιο δυσκολα συμπτωματα που παλευω μεσα απο την αγχωτικη μου διαταραχη πολλα χρονια τωρα..εγινα 37 και ειναι λυπηρο το πως δεν αλλαζει η κατασταση...παλι καλα που ΔΕΝ χειροτερευει. Οπως και να χει οποιος περναει παρομοια κατασταση μπορει να καταλαβει καπως. Δυσκολευομαι σε ολη μου την καθημερινοτητα. Φοβαμαι να κανω πραγματα που βαθυα μεσα μου αγαπαω(εχει συντονιστει η ζωη μου γυρω απο αυτο)...Οι γιατροι κυνικα πια(δεν πεθαινεις απο αυτο, συνεχισε) ετσι λεει η επιστημη που δεν ξερει τι της γινεται...τα λεφτακια μας ομως ξερνουν να τα δεχονται. Εχω θυμωσει πολυ και με αυτους, δυστυχως, αλλα πρεπει να κανω προσπαθεια να τους συγχωρησω, γιατι πραγματικα δεν ξερουν την τυφλα τους για καποια θεματα υγειας(ισως αν συντονιζοταν τα ερευνητικα κεντρα, οπως τωρα με την πανδημια για να βρουν το εμβολιο κατι να γινοταν...)δεν εχουν καν τα κοτσια να μου πουν φιλε μου, μεχρι να αφησεις την τελευταια σου πνοη η καρδουλα σου δεν θα σε αφησει σε ησυχια, οποτε παρατα μας και συ κ. Νευρωτικε γιατι εχουμε και δουλειες....50Ε κι εφυγες.
Λοιπον αφηνω τους επιστημονες να κανουν οτι νομιζουν και ερχομαι στο θεμα μου το βασικο. Εχω αναγκη να με καταλαβαινει καποιος σε μια δυσκολη μερα, θελω καποιον να μου λεει μη φοβασαι και αντιστοιχα να το κανω και γω σε αυτον-αυτους. Οποιος επιθυμει να μου στειλε μηνυμα να ανοιξουμε μια ανωνυμη σελιδα στο facebook και ας ειμαστε με φτιαχτα προφιλ μονο και μονο για τον σκοπο αυτο(για να υπαρχει ανωνυμια)..εστω καποιος σε καποιον να λεει μη φοβασαι.Καποιος ομως που ξερει και το ζει ή το εχει ζησει.Ετσι εριξα μια ιδεα..ξερω μπορει να ειναι βλακεια...αλλα δεν εχω κανεναν να με καταλαβει..πες το απελπισια πες το οπως θες..

----------


## dchristof

> Παιδια...εχω ξαναγραψει παλιοτερα εδω.Γενικα οι αρρυθμιες ειναι απο τα πιο δυσκολα συμπτωματα που παλευω μεσα απο την αγχωτικη μου διαταραχη πολλα χρονια τωρα..εγινα 37 και ειναι λυπηρο το πως δεν αλλαζει η κατασταση...παλι καλα που ΔΕΝ χειροτερευει. Οπως και να χει οποιος περναει παρομοια κατασταση μπορει να καταλαβει καπως. Δυσκολευομαι σε ολη μου την καθημερινοτητα. Φοβαμαι να κανω πραγματα που βαθυα μεσα μου αγαπαω(εχει συντονιστει η ζωη μου γυρω απο αυτο)...Οι γιατροι κυνικα πια(δεν πεθαινεις απο αυτο, συνεχισε) ετσι λεει η επιστημη που δεν ξερει τι της γινεται...τα λεφτακια μας ομως ξερνουν να τα δεχονται. Εχω θυμωσει πολυ και με αυτους, δυστυχως, αλλα πρεπει να κανω προσπαθεια να τους συγχωρησω, γιατι πραγματικα δεν ξερουν την τυφλα τους για καποια θεματα υγειας(ισως αν συντονιζοταν τα ερευνητικα κεντρα, οπως τωρα με την πανδημια για να βρουν το εμβολιο κατι να γινοταν...)δεν εχουν καν τα κοτσια να μου πουν φιλε μου, μεχρι να αφησεις την τελευταια σου πνοη η καρδουλα σου δεν θα σε αφησει σε ησυχια, οποτε παρατα μας και συ κ. Νευρωτικε γιατι εχουμε και δουλειες....50Ε κι εφυγες.
> Λοιπον αφηνω τους επιστημονες να κανουν οτι νομιζουν και ερχομαι στο θεμα μου το βασικο. Εχω αναγκη να με καταλαβαινει καποιος σε μια δυσκολη μερα, θελω καποιον να μου λεει μη φοβασαι και αντιστοιχα να το κανω και γω σε αυτον-αυτους. Οποιος επιθυμει να μου στειλε μηνυμα να ανοιξουμε μια ανωνυμη σελιδα στο facebook και ας ειμαστε με φτιαχτα προφιλ μονο και μονο για τον σκοπο αυτο(για να υπαρχει ανωνυμια)..εστω καποιος σε καποιον να λεει μη φοβασαι.Καποιος ομως που ξερει και το ζει ή το εχει ζησει.Ετσι εριξα μια ιδεα..ξερω μπορει να ειναι βλακεια...αλλα δεν εχω κανεναν να με καταλαβει..πες το απελπισια πες το οπως θες..


Φίλε μου υπάρχουν πολλά γκρουπ στο facebook για αρρυθμίες, ξένα βέβαια, καλό είναι να ξέρεις αγγλικά, που υπάρχουν χιλιάδες άνθρωποι απ' όλο τον κόσμο που έχουν αρρυθμίες. Σου γράφω μερικά που είμαι κι εγώ γραμμένη: 

PVC Ectopic Cardiac Arrhythmia Support
Heart Palpitations/Ectopic Beats - Group of Friends
Heart Anxiety Support

Σε καταλαβαίνω, κι εγώ έχω χρόνια που παιδεύομαι, τώρα τελευταία με ξαναπιάσανε.

----------


## Tasos39

> Παιδια...εχω ξαναγραψει παλιοτερα εδω.Γενικα οι αρρυθμιες ειναι απο τα πιο δυσκολα συμπτωματα που παλευω μεσα απο την αγχωτικη μου διαταραχη πολλα χρονια τωρα..εγινα 37 και ειναι λυπηρο το πως δεν αλλαζει η κατασταση...παλι καλα που ΔΕΝ χειροτερευει. Οπως και να χει οποιος περναει παρομοια κατασταση μπορει να καταλαβει καπως. Δυσκολευομαι σε ολη μου την καθημερινοτητα. Φοβαμαι να κανω πραγματα που βαθυα μεσα μου αγαπαω(εχει συντονιστει η ζωη μου γυρω απο αυτο)...Οι γιατροι κυνικα πια(δεν πεθαινεις απο αυτο, συνεχισε) ετσι λεει η επιστημη που δεν ξερει τι της γινεται...τα λεφτακια μας ομως ξερνουν να τα δεχονται. Εχω θυμωσει πολυ και με αυτους, δυστυχως, αλλα πρεπει να κανω προσπαθεια να τους συγχωρησω, γιατι πραγματικα δεν ξερουν την τυφλα τους για καποια θεματα υγειας(ισως αν συντονιζοταν τα ερευνητικα κεντρα, οπως τωρα με την πανδημια για να βρουν το εμβολιο κατι να γινοταν...)δεν εχουν καν τα κοτσια να μου πουν φιλε μου, μεχρι να αφησεις την τελευταια σου πνοη η καρδουλα σου δεν θα σε αφησει σε ησυχια, οποτε παρατα μας και συ κ. Νευρωτικε γιατι εχουμε και δουλειες....50Ε κι εφυγες.
> Λοιπον αφηνω τους επιστημονες να κανουν οτι νομιζουν και ερχομαι στο θεμα μου το βασικο. Εχω αναγκη να με καταλαβαινει καποιος σε μια δυσκολη μερα, θελω καποιον να μου λεει μη φοβασαι και αντιστοιχα να το κανω και γω σε αυτον-αυτους. Οποιος επιθυμει να μου στειλε μηνυμα να ανοιξουμε μια ανωνυμη σελιδα στο facebook και ας ειμαστε με φτιαχτα προφιλ μονο και μονο για τον σκοπο αυτο(για να υπαρχει ανωνυμια)..εστω καποιος σε καποιον να λεει μη φοβασαι.Καποιος ομως που ξερει και το ζει ή το εχει ζησει.Ετσι εριξα μια ιδεα..ξερω μπορει να ειναι βλακεια...αλλα δεν εχω κανεναν να με καταλαβει..πες το απελπισια πες το οπως θες..


Φίλε διάβασε τα σχόλια του group. Θα σε βοηθησουν λίγο. Εγώ είμαι 40 και τα έχω 12 χρόνια τωρά. Έχω τα σκαμπανεβάσματα μου όπως όλοι.Παίρνεις κάποια φαρμακευτική αγωγή?Ασχολείσαι με κάτι? εννοώ να κρατας το μυαλό σου απασχολημένο? γιατι ολα απο αυτο το ρημάδι το μυαλο ξεκινούν.

----------


## arythmakias

Ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον. Απεχω απο καθε ειδους φαρμακα, χωρις αυτο να σημαινει οτι δεν υποφερω. Εχω κανει 5 χρονια ψυχοθεραπεια με σχετικη ανακαμψη αλλα τωρα λογω ημιανεργιας και καταρακωμενης διαθεσης δεν εχω χρηματα για πολυτελειες. Εδω στην επαρχια δεν υπαρχουν δομες ψυχικης υγειας με μικρο αντιτιμο ή δωρεαν. Ειμαι αρκετα υπομονετικο ατομο και κατα διαστηματα μαχητικο, αλλα οι αρρυθμιες ειναι συμπτωμα της κολασεως σε τυρρανικο καθεστως. Απο την πρωτη μερα που μου εμφανιστηκαν δεν με αφησαν ποτε. Αλλες μερες εχω 2-3 αλλες 1000. Καθολου παντως δεν υπηρχε μερα που να μην εχω. Σε παγκοσμιο επιπεδο δεν υπαρχει τροπος ανακουφισης..ισως με κατι μεθοδους απαγορευμενες με ημιναρκωτικα της φυσης αλλα ειμαι πολυ δειλος να δοκιμασω. Η αυθεντικη γαληνη ειναι ισως η λυση, ομως σε μια κοινωνια ανθρωποφαγα και ανιση πρεπει να εισαι μεγαλο ταλεντο για να την κατακτησεις. Ευχομαι σε ολους εσας που ζειτε παρομοια ν ειστε δυνατοι και η τυχη σας να ειναι με το μερος σας. Να μη το βαλει κανεις μας κατω...δεν το διαλεξαμε αυτο . μας επισκεφτηκε γιατι καποια ευαισθησια γονιδιακη το καλεσε , ισως και για παντα. Το αγχος ειναι δηλητηριο πιο αργο κι απο τον ιδιο τον θανατο, ζεις το καθε δευτερολεπτο σαν αιωνα. Αγαπηστε την δουλεια που κανετε και τους κοντινους σας ανθρωπους ωστε τουλαχιστον το μαχαιρι που καρφωθηκε στην ψυχη μας αθελα μας, να μην γυρναει με μενος μεσα μας. Σι γιου

----------


## Tasos39

καλημέρα φίλε. Έχω δοκιμασει κάτι εγώ και με βοήθησε. Ασχολήθηκα με τον μοντελισμο(συναρμολογούμε α ότιδηποτε απο καράβια μέχρι αεροπλάνα κ.α) πρέπει όμως να έχεις υπομονή και επιμονή σε τέτοια και να σου αρέσει πραγματικά. Ανακάλυψα ότι μόλις άρχισα να ασχολούμαι εξαφανίστηκαν τα φτερουγίσματα διότι είχα το μυαλό μου απασχολημένο. Δεν λέω ότι εξαφανίστηκαν εντελώς αλλά μειωθηκάν αισθητά. Δοκίμασε το αν σου αρέσει. Α και πάντα με συνοδεία κλασσικής μουσικής να το κανεις. Σε ηρεμει. Άποψη μου φυσικα

----------


## Tasos39

καλημέρα φίλε. Έχω δοκιμασει κάτι εγώ και με βοήθησε. Ασχολήθηκα με τον μοντελισμο(συναρμολογούμena ότιδηποτε απο καράβια μέχρι αεροπλάνα κ.α) πρέπει όμως να έχεις υπομονή και επιμονή σε τέτοια και να σου αρέσει πραγματικά. Ανακάλυψα ότι μόλις άρχισα να ασχολούμαι εξαφανίστηκαν τα φτερουγίσματα διότι είχα το μυαλό μου απασχολημένο. Δεν λέω ότι εξαφανίστηκαν εντελώς αλλά μειωθηκάν αισθητά. Δοκίμασε το αν σου αρέσει. Α και πάντα με συνοδεία κλασσικής μουσικής να το κανεις. Σε ηρεμει. Άποψη μου φυσικα

----------


## Nagia83

https://youtu.be/wRzbz_LF6-0

----------


## [email protected]

Καλησπέρα , σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα ! Όπως όλοι μας εδώ μέσα τα ίδια παίρναμε λίγο πολύ , έχω διαβάσει άπειρες φορές τα συγκεκριμένα post για να βρίσκω λίγη ησυχία ....

----------


## nia.tsouri

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ . ΕΙΜΑΙ 24 ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΝΙΟΘΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΕΡΙΕΡΓΟ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΧΤΥΠΟΥΣ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΡΔΙΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΕΧΕΙ ΦΟΒΗΣΕΙ Η ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ . ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΝΙΟΘΩ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΨΕΜΑΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΒΑΖΩ ΤΟ ΝΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑ ΤΟΤΕ ΤΟ ΚΤΛΒ . ΑΡΡΥΥΜΙΕΣ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΞΑΝΑ ΠΑΘΕΙ Η ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΤΕ . ΑΠΟ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΟΛΑ ΟΚ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΡΔΙΟΛΟΓΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΙΜΑΤΟΛΟΓΙΚΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΡΜΟΝΙΚΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΥΠΕΡΙΧΟ ΜΑΣΤΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΠΑΡΟΛΟ ΤΗΝ ΗΛΙΚΙΑ ΜΟΥ . Ο ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΝΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΩ ΔΙΟΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΗΛΙΚΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΨΑΞΕΙ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ . ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΑΓΧΟΝΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΤΙ ΦΑ ΦΑΩ ΦΟΥΛ ΑΓΧΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΙΣΘΗΜΑ ΤΡΕΜΟΥΛΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΑΧΙΠΑΛΜΙΕΣ ΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΕ ΑΠΟΓΕΙΩΣΗ ΑΕΡΟΠΛΑΝΟΥ . ΠΑΛΑΙΑ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΑΘΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΡΗΣΗ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΡΑΝΤΙΝΑ ΟΛΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΑΕΙ ΠΙΣΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ , ΣΧΟΛΗ ,ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΟΛΑ

----------


## Geo12

Ωραιο βιντεο!

----------


## Basilis145

> Ωραιο βιντεο!


Καλησπέρα και από εμένα είμαι 19 χρόνων στα 20
Ταλαιπωρούμαι από έκτακτες 3-4 χρόνια μην φανταστείτε τίποτα το ιδιαίτερο καμία δύο άντε τρεις το πολύ αραιά και που. Με αγχωναν αλλά προσπαθούσα να τις ξεπεράσω και είχα βρει τρόπο απλώς άλλαζα μεριά αν ήμουν ξαπλωμένος η εβηχα και έφευγαν
Την Κυριακή όμως συνεβει κάτι που με ανησύχησε πάρα πολύ και με οδήγησε στα όρια μου κάνοντας με να νομίζω ότι θα πεθάνω.Αφου είχα φάει ένα ωραίο γεύμα είχα πάει να ξαπλώσω στο κρεβάτι και χαζευα στο ytb ξαφνικά παθαίνω 2 συνεχόμενες έκτακτες σηκώνομαι και σταματούν αλλά ξαφνικά νιώθω μια τρομερή ζεστή εκεί που ήμουν όρθιος και ξαφνικά για 3-4 λεπτά οι παλμοί μου ανέβηκαν απίστευτα και παράλληλα ένιωθα τον κάθε κτύπο σχεδόν σαν φτερούγισμα ξέρετε αυτό που νιώθεις ότι η καρδιά σου θα σπάσει.Υστερα σταμάτησε αλλά εγώ είχα μια τρομερή παγώμαρα και ήμουν απίστευτα πανικοβλημενος.Τελος πάντων έκλεισα ραντεβού με καρδιολόγο για την ερχόμενη Τρίτη περιττό να πω ότι έχω πάει σε 4 καρδιολόγους τα τελευταία 5 χρόνια και έχω κάνει καρδιογράφημα υπέρηχο και μαγνητική καρδιάς και όλα ήταν φυσιολογικά το μόνο που είχα ήταν ένα ατελές μπλοκ δεξιού σκέλους το οποίο μου είπαν δεν είναι τίποτα. Επίσης έχω ταλαιπωρηθεί αρκετά με κρίσεις πανικού οι οποίες μου έμειναν σαν κουσουρι από τις πανελλήνιες.
Αυτά από εμένα αν κάποιος έχει περάσει κάτι παρόμοιο ας μου πει πως το διαχειρίστηκε και αν είναι πιθανόν να μου ξανασυμβεί
Επειδή είμαι ακόμα νέος θέλω να το καταπολεμήσω φυσικά χωρίς φάρμακα γιατί 2-3 μέρες τώρα είναι σαν να μην ζω φοβάμαι ακόμα και να πάω για έναν καφέ

----------


## Loulini7

Γεια σας παιδιά. Έχω 3 χρόνια τώρα που πάσχω από αυτην την αρωστεια.Πριν 3 χρόνια λοιπόν μετά από μια πολύ έντονη στρεσογόνα περίοδος με πολύ έντονο στρες έγινε κάτι τρομερό στο κεφάλι μου ξαφνικά. Εκεί λοιπόν που ένιωθα πολύ στρες και φόβο από κάτι κακό που νωμιζα ότι θα γίνει ξαφνικά ένιωσα στο κεφάλι μου σαν να μου κόβονται όλα τα νεύρα του κεφαλιού μου όλα τα τσιτομενα νεύρα που ένιωθα τότε σαν να μου χάνονται ξαφνικά σαν να μου καίγεται κάτι στο κεφάλι μου σαν να μου χάλασε κάτι στο κεφάλι μου νευρολογικό δλδ. Και από τότε έχω 3 χρόνια δεν εσθανομαι πλέον κανένα συνεσθημα με πάθος δεν εσθανομαι τον ύπνο μου καθόλου όχι ότι νιώθω κουρασμένος δλδ αλλά σαν να μην εσθανομαι τους μυς του κεφαλιού καθόλου ούτε το γέλιο μου όταν γελάω δεν το αισθάνομαι ούτε όταν νευριάζω τα νεύρα μου δεν τα εσθανομαι γενικά σαν να μην αισθάνομαι καθόλου τα νεύρα και τους μυς από το κεφάλι μου και όταν πίνω αλκοόλ δεν με πιάνει με τίποτα ούτε να ζαλιστώ ούτε να νιώσω κάποια χαρά που να αισθανθώ ούτε να χαλαρώσω σαν να πίνω νερό και ο καφές σαν να μην με πειράζει πουθενά στα νεύρα μου γενικά σαν να μην έχω νεύρα και μυς στο κεφάλι μου. Και δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ εύκολα δεν νιώθω χαλάρωση στα νεύρα του κεφαλιού σαν να μην υπάρχουν σαν να έχουν κατάσταση δλδ.Και με βουιζουν τα αυτιά μου από τότε ποιο πολύ το δεξί. Έχω 3 χρόνια που πάω σε ψυχίατρο και ενάμιση χρόνο που κάνω ψυχοθεραπεία αλλά δεν βλέπω κάποια σημαντική βελτίωση σε όλο αυτό. Έχω κάνει δύο φορές αξονική τομογραφία στο κεφάλι μου και ένα ηλεκτροεγκεφαλογράφημα και δεν μου βρισκουν τίποτα παθολογικό μου λένε ότι όλο είναι ψυχολογικό αλλά εγώ όσο δεν βελτιώνεται το πρόβλημα νωμιζω ότι κάτι έχει γίνει στο κεφάλι μου και δεν μπορούν να μου το βρουν. Αν υπάρχει κάποιος με παρόμοιο πρόβλημα η είχε κάποιο παρόμοιο προβλήμα ας μου πει κάτι και πως το διαχειρίζεται και αν ξεπερνιέται κάποτε όλο αυτό γιατί παλεύω 3 χρόνια και πάω να τρελαθώ τελείως.

----------


## Tasos39

> Καλησπέρα και από εμένα είμαι 19 χρόνων στα 20
> Ταλαιπωρούμαι από έκτακτες 3-4 χρόνια μην φανταστείτε τίποτα το ιδιαίτερο καμία δύο άντε τρεις το πολύ αραιά και που. Με αγχωναν αλλά προσπαθούσα να τις ξεπεράσω και είχα βρει τρόπο απλώς άλλαζα μεριά αν ήμουν ξαπλωμένος η εβηχα και έφευγαν
> Την Κυριακή όμως συνεβει κάτι που με ανησύχησε πάρα πολύ και με οδήγησε στα όρια μου κάνοντας με να νομίζω ότι θα πεθάνω.Αφου είχα φάει ένα ωραίο γεύμα είχα πάει να ξαπλώσω στο κρεβάτι και χαζευα στο ytb ξαφνικά παθαίνω 2 συνεχόμενες έκτακτες σηκώνομαι και σταματούν αλλά ξαφνικά νιώθω μια τρομερή ζεστή εκεί που ήμουν όρθιος και ξαφνικά για 3-4 λεπτά οι παλμοί μου ανέβηκαν απίστευτα και παράλληλα ένιωθα τον κάθε κτύπο σχεδόν σαν φτερούγισμα ξέρετε αυτό που νιώθεις ότι η καρδιά σου θα σπάσει.Υστερα σταμάτησε αλλά εγώ είχα μια τρομερή παγώμαρα και ήμουν απίστευτα πανικοβλημενος.Τελος πάντων έκλεισα ραντεβού με καρδιολόγο για την ερχόμενη Τρίτη περιττό να πω ότι έχω πάει σε 4 καρδιολόγους τα τελευταία 5 χρόνια και έχω κάνει καρδιογράφημα υπέρηχο και μαγνητική καρδιάς και όλα ήταν φυσιολογικά το μόνο που είχα ήταν ένα ατελές μπλοκ δεξιού σκέλους το οποίο μου είπαν δεν είναι τίποτα. Επίσης έχω ταλαιπωρηθεί αρκετά με κρίσεις πανικού οι οποίες μου έμειναν σαν κουσουρι από τις πανελλήνιες.
> Αυτά από εμένα αν κάποιος έχει περάσει κάτι παρόμοιο ας μου πει πως το διαχειρίστηκε και αν είναι πιθανόν να μου ξανασυμβεί
> Επειδή είμαι ακόμα νέος θέλω να το καταπολεμήσω φυσικά χωρίς φάρμακα γιατί 2-3 μέρες τώρα είναι σαν να μην ζω φοβάμαι ακόμα και να πάω για έναν καφέ


Δεν είναι τιποτα μην αγχώνεσαι. 4 καρδιολόγοι σου είπαν δεν είναι τίποτα. Εκτός αυτο που έπαθες μετα το φαι υπάρχει περίπτωση να νιωσεις κι αλλα τις λεγόμενες παραλαγές που κι αυτά πάλι τίποτα δεν είναι. Να αποφεύγεις να ξαπλώνεις αμέσως μετά το φαγητό γιατι θα σε πιάνουν λίγες έκτακτες. να ξαπλώνεις μετά απο καμία ενάμισυ ώρα από το φαί. Πρόσεξε και την καφείνη είναι ύπουλη. σου προκαλεί έκτακτες. το ίδιο και το ποτό και το τσιγάρο. Βρες τρόπους να αντιμετωπίσεις το άγχος σου. Αυτο φταίει για όλα. βρες κανένα χομπυ να ασχολείσαι και να τα ξεχνάς όλα.

----------


## Basilis145

Το θέμα είναι ότι ούτε καπνίζω ούτε πίνω αλκοόλ αλλά ούτε και καφέδες 
Έχω χαμηλή βιταμίνη d αλλά δεν ξέρω αν ευθύνεται αυτό 
Το θέμα είναι ότι την Τρίτη που θα πάω στον καρδιολόγο λογικά θα μου πει οτι δεν έχω τίποτα αλλά εγώ θα έχω κολλημένο το μυαλό μου σε αυτό που μου συνεβει την περασμένη Κυριακή και δεν θα μπορώ να ζήσω την ζωή μου 
Εντωμεταξυ από την Κυριακή που το έπαθα ζήτημα να έχω νιώσει 1-2 μικρά φτερουγίσματα μόνο κάτι νευροπονους έχω που είναι από το άγχος και κάτι περίεργα γουργουρητα στο στομάχι παρόλο που έχω φάει 
Ίσως να φταίει και το μαγνήσιο πραγματικά δεν ξέρω πλέον
Εντωμεταξυ δεν το διαχειρίστηκα και σωστά γιατί αντί να ήμουν ήρεμος όταν το έπαθα ήμουν σε κατάσταση αμόκ και νόμιζα ότι πεθαίνω

----------


## Tasos39

Aυτό που σου συνεβει την περασμένη Κυριακή να το πεις στο Γιατρο οταν πας πριν σε εξετάσει. Αφου σε εξετάσει και δεν σου βρει τιποτα ξεχασε το. Πηγες γιατρος σε εξετασε και ολα καλα. ετσι να λες στον εαυτο σου. Χαμηλη βιταμίνη D σε όλους μας είναι χαμηλή και δεν νομιζω να φταιει στο προβλημα μας. Κρίση πανικού έπαθες. Και εγω έπαθα παλιά. Μην ανησυχας.

----------


## porlanoche

Καλήσπερα δεν θα μπορούσα να ταυτιστώ περισσότερο με αυτά που διαβάζω.Είμαι 23 κ αρκετά αγχώδης και με μια μικρή φοβία σχετικά με θέματα καρδιάς(δεν υπάρχει ιστορικό στην οικογένεια)η οποία είναι συνέπεια του άγχους μου λογικά.Το προηγούμενο καλοκαίρι το άγχος ήταν αυξημένο με αποτέλεσμα να έχω ισθημα παλμών και κρίσεις πανικού για 2 3 μήνες.Πήγα σε 2 καρδιολόγους κ 1 παθολόγο και έκανα 3 καρδιογραφήματα, 2 τρίπλεξ και έβαλα χόλτερ.Όλα ήταν εντελώς φυσιολογικά.Βέβαια το αίσθημα παλμών ήταν πάντα παρόν αλλά -μιας που είχα διαχειριστεί το άγχος μου-το αγνοούσα.Την τελευταία εβδομάδα όμως πρόσεξα ότι έχει γίνει πάρα πολύ έντονο,νιώθω λες και η καρδιά μου θα βγεί έξω και αυτό συμβαίνει σχεδόν όλη μέρα χωρίς να το προκαλώ με το να επικεντρώνομαι εκει.Ένα βράδυ με ενοχλούσε τόσο που δν μπορούσα να κοιμηθώ.Έχω φρικάρει και σκέφτομαι να πάω ξανά σε καρδιολόγο γιατί δεν υποχωρεί με τίποτα όσο κ αν προσπαθώ να το ξεχάσω.

----------


## maril76

Καλημερα....θα ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω κάτι: μπορείτε να μου περιγράψετε πώς βιώνετε κ τι ακριβώς αισθάνεστε όταν έχετε έκτακτες συστολές?

----------


## Elenas

Υπάρχουν διάφορες εκδοχές. Η πιο λάιτ είναι απλά ένα κενό και χτυπος σχετικά δυνατός. Μπορεί να τις νιώθεις όμως και με διαφορετικούς τρόπους π.χ το τελευταίο καιρό εμενα είναι σαν ένα πολύ έντονο σφίξιμο στην καρδιά και μετά δυνατός χτυπος. Όταν νιώθω τις απλές έκτακτες είμαι οκ, με τις υπόλοιπες με πιάνει πανικός. 
Porlanoche το αίσθημα παλμών είναι πολύ συχνό ως αποτέλεσμα αγχώδων καταστάσεων. Το τελευταίο διάστημα λόγω εξαρσής επίσης νιώθω συνεχώς τους παλμους μου ειδικά το πρωί. Είναι πάρα πολύ ενοχλητικό, ειδικά όταν έρχεται παρέα με πόνους και αρρυθμίες αλλα σε μια δομικά υγιή καρδιά δεν τρέχει κάτι.

----------


## maril76

Εγώ όταν είχα πάει στον καρδιολόγο του είχα πει ότι νιώθω σαν να σταματάει η καρδιά, μου κόβεται η αναπνοή λες κ δεν έχω οξυγόνο. Αυτό μπορεί να γίνει μια φορά κ να κρατήσει για κλάσματα δευτερολέπτου, αλλά την Κυριακή που έστειλα το μνμ με έπιασε κ είχε μεγάλη διάρκεια....ο καρδιολόγος μου είχε πει για εξωκαρδιακες έκτακτες συστολές κ ότι δεν είναι κάτι επικίνδυνο. 
Απλά αναρωτιέμαι: νιώθετε κ εσείς ότι σας κόβεται η αναπνοή? Εμένα αυτό μου κόβει τα πόδια κάθε φορά κ με αγχωνει τρομερά....κ κάθε φορά τα ίδια: να πάω ξανά στον καρδιολόγο ή όχι?

----------


## Elenas

Ναι και αυτό το νιώθω εγω. Και κυρίως όταν πάω να κοιμηθώ. Με το που χαλαρώνω και πάει να με πάρει ο ύπνος πετάγομαι πάνω γιατι νιώθω παύση, κόβεται η αναπνοή μου και μετά αρχίζει να χτυπά δυνατά. Αυτό για αρκετά λεπτά μέχρι να μην αντέχω άλλο ξύπνια

----------


## maril76

Δυστυχώς Elenas εμένα μπορεί να με πιασει σε όλη την διάρκεια της ημέρας. Ακόμη κ στην οδήγηση, την ώρα που θα μαγειρεύω, την ώρα που θα βλέπω τηλεόραση ή ακόμη κ έξω με φίλους....είναι πάρα μα πάρα πολύ κουραστικό όλο αυτό. Τώρα περνάω μια δύσκολη φάση στην ζωή μου με γιατρούς, μπορεί κάποιο χειρουργείο κ όλα τα σχετικά. Κ με πιάνει ακόμη πιο έντονα. Μέχρι που σκέφτομαι πως θα κάνω αυτό το χειρουργείο?....θα με πιανει συνέχεια....πολύ άγχος,πολύ στρες κ όλο αρνητικές σκέψεις μου έρχονται....

----------


## Elenas

Αυτά τα έχει πιάσει κάποιο χολτερ κάποιο καρδιογραφημα; Τι σου έχει πει ο καρδιολόγος; Αχ σε καταλαβαίνω αυτό το άγχος μας έχει γ@@@@@@

----------


## maril76

Χολτερ δεν έχω βάλει ποτέ, γιατί μου είχε πει ο καρδιολόγος μου ότι δεν είναι απαραίτητο. Ούτε στο καρδιογράφημα το απλό ούτε στον υπέρηχο είχε φανεί τίποτα....μου είχε πει από την αρχή ότι είναι εξωκαρδιακα κ ακίνδυνα. Καθαρά από άγχος κ ότι όσο το σκέφτομαι τόσο θα το παθαίνω....
Μια ερώτηση ακόμη, γιατί με τόσο άγχος για την υγεία δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω....το εμβόλιο για τον κορονοιο το έχετε κάνει? Φοβάμαι για τον κορονοιο φοβάμαι για τις πάρενεργειες, θα ήθελα να το κάνω αλλά φοβάμαι....δεν ξέρω γενικά το θέλω....γιατί μετά σκέφτομαι ότι αν μπλέξω με νοσοκομεία λόγω εγχειρησης, μήπως να το κάνω?....δεν μπορώ άλλο....

----------


## Elenas

Θα σου πρότεινα να βάλεις. Να σου πει ότι ναι αυτό που ένιωσες τότε ήταν μια απλή έκτακτη, μόνο έτσι υπάρχει πιθανότητα να ηρεμήσεις...
Το εμβόλιο εγω δεν το κάνω γιατι εχω φοβία μέχρι και με τις βιταμίνες...Αλλα κατά τα άλλα η λογική πλευρά του εγκεφάλου μου μου λέει ότι καλό θα ήταν να γίνει.

----------


## maril76

Καλά μην νομίζεις κ εγώ έτσι είμαι. Μόνο με τα Ντεπον δεν έχω πρόβλημα. Όλα τα άλλα τα φοβάμαι....φαντάσου τώρα με το χειρουργείο πως είμαι....τραγική κατάσταση. Έχουν περάσει από το μυαλό μου όλα. Εχω αποκτήσει με το πέρασμα των χρόνων πολλές φοβίες...Το ίδιο ακριβώς σκέφτομαι κ εγώ για το εμβόλιο....η κοινή λογική λέει ναι , η δική μου λογική λέει όχι.... Τελικά ποιο είναι το σωστό, ποιο είναι το λάθος δεν ξέρω.... Κ μην νομίζεις, σχεδόν όλοι όσοι γνωρίζω, κ ας μην έχουν τις δικές μου φοβίες, όλοι αγχώνονται όταν πάνε να το κάνουν.... Τέλος πάντων....εύχομαι να είμαστε όλοι καλά....κ να περνάνε τα προβλήματα μας....

----------


## Basilis145

> Καλημερα....θα ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω κάτι: μπορείτε να μου περιγράψετε πώς βιώνετε κ τι ακριβώς αισθάνεστε όταν έχετε έκτακτες συστολές?


Εγώ συνήθως τις νιώθω σαν ένα μικρό σταμάτημα της καρδιάς που με αναγκάζει να κάνω μια απότομη κίνηση για να σταματήσει

----------


## maril76

Basilis145 ακριβώς έτσι κ εγώ....σαν να σταματάει η καρδιά κ θα πρέπει να κάνω κάτι, να αλλάξω θέση, να σηκωθώ , να βηξω οτιδήποτε για να ηρεμήσω...αλλά καμιά φορά συμβαίνει αυτό απανωτά....κ εκεί μου κόβονται τα πόδια.

----------


## Basilis145

Πραγματικά οι απανωτές έκτακτες είναι ότι χειρότερο πριν κάνα μήνα είχα 3-4 λεπτά απανωτές με μικρά διαστήματα κανονικού παλμού και νόμιζα ότι θα μείνω στον τόπο

----------


## maril76

Κ εγώ ακριβώς αυτό....ότι θα μείνω στον τόπο. Δεν συμβαίνει συχνά οι απανωτές, αλλά καλύτερα κιόλας. Εγώ τώρα περνάω ένα δύσκολο στάδιο, με πιθανό χειρουργείο κ όλα αυτά επιδεινώνουν την όλη κατάσταση... Υπάρχουν μέρες ίσως κ βδομάδες που δεν τις νιώθω καθόλου. Αλλά έτσι κ στρεσαριστω κατευθείαν.... Δυστυχώς κάθε φορά λέω στον εαυτό μου ότι πρέπει να μάθω να ζω με αυτές. Αλλά κάθε φορά, είναι μια διαφορετική φορά...

----------


## Basilis145

Πραγματικά μακάρι να υπήρχε ένα φάρμακο που θα μας έκανε τουλάχιστον να μην τις νιώθουμε γιατί δεν παλεύονται...μου καταστρέφουν την ψυχολογία ειδικά οι απανωτές παρόλο που γίνονται σπάνια

----------


## maril76

Έπρεπε να λείψω από το σπίτι μου για κάποιες μέρες. 2 βδομάδες συγκεκριμένα. Αυτές οι 2 βδομάδες λοιπόν ήταν πολύ αγχωτικές, πολύ πίεση κ πράγματα που έπρεπε να ελέγξω εγώ. Σε αυτές τις 2 βδομάδες ήμουν όλως παραδόξως πολύ καλά. Μπορεί βέβαια να μην κοιμόμουν τις ώρες που θα ήθελα, να είχα κάτι άλλα ψυχολογικής φύσεως πράγματα, αλλά ήμουν καλά από έκτακτες. Κ ήμουν πολύ περήφανη για τον εαυτό μου. Σκεφτόμουν κ έλεγα ότι δεν το άφησα να με πάρει από κάτω
Κ γυρνάω σπίτι μου κ εκεί που λέω όλα μια χαρά πήγαν με πιάνουν έκτακτες, κάτι κρίσεις άγχους / πανικού κ με πάνε όλα πίσω.
Την Παρασκευή ήμουν στον καρδιολόγο. Όλα καλά λέει....ok.... Κ ενώ χάρηκα γιατί για ακόμη μια φορά ήμουν καλά το Σάββατο βγαίνω έξω κ με πιάνουν πάλι στην έξοδο μου....ΕΛΕΟΣ!!!!!!!!!!
Δεν μπορω άλλο.... κουράστηκα

----------


## Stella23

Καλησπέρα παιδιά ονομάζομαι Στέλλα, είμαι καινούργια στο forum. Είμαι 21 χρόνων και πέρυσι λίγο μετά την πρώτη καραντίνα ξεκίνησε το άγχος με την καρδιά μου ( να σημειωθεί ότι είχα ξεκινήσει να περνάω ταυτόχρονα και τα υπαρξιακά μου). Πήγα σε καρδιολόγο και μου είπε ότι είναι μια χαρά η καρδούλα μου, ησύχασα λίγες μέρες αλλά το άγχος ξανά ήρθε. Για δύο μήνες έκλαιγα καθημερινά, μέχρι που αποφάσισα να πάω σε ψυχολόγο. Με βοήθησε λιγάκι, αλλά επειδή έπρεπε να γυρισω στην Αθήνα σταμάτησα τις συνεδρίες. Τον Οκτώβριο ξεκίνησα πάλι να δουλεύω για ένα μήνα ( μας έκλεισαν μετά) και τον Νοέμβριο το αγόρι μου μπήκε στρατό. Ξεκίνησαν να έρχονται ξανά οι φοβίες, παρόλα αυτά προσπαθούσα και συνέχισα τις σχολές μου και είχα κάτι να ασχολούμαι. Τον Φλεβάρη πήγα πάλι σε καρδιολόγο ο οποίος μου βρήκε μια πολύ ηπια προπτωση της μιτροειδους, ασήμαντο μου είπε, και ότι η καρδιά μου είναι υπέροχη. Έχω τρελάθηκα, ξεκίνησα να διαβάζω στο ίντερνετ, πήγα σε ακόμα 6 γιατρούς και μου είπαν πάνω κάτω τα ίδια. Ξεκίνησα συνεδρίες με καινούρια ψυχολόγο, με έχει βοηθήσει αρκετά και εκεί που έβρισκα σιγά σιγά τα πατήματα μου πριν ένα μήνα πεθαίνει ο πατέρας της κολλητής μου. Φρίκη εγώ, ωστόσο έπρεπε να είμαι δυνατή και να της σταθώ, παρόλ' αυτά για άλλη μια φορά ξεκίνησαν πάλι οι καταστροφολοφιες.. Να σημειωθεί ότι εδώ και 3 εβδομαδες δεν έχω κάνει κάποια συνέδρια λόγω διακοπών της ψυχολόγου. Συγκάτοικω με το αγόρι μου, στον οποίο όμως δεν θέλω να μιλάω και τόσο για αυτό όσο και αν θέλει προκειμένου να με βοηθήσει. 1η του μήνα ξεκινάω δουλειά πάλι ( ξανά ανοίγουμε επιτέλους) και εξεταστική, ωστοσο φοβάμαι πάρα πολύ. Η προπτωση μου έχει γίνει εμμονή ιδέα και από τότε ξεκίνησαν και οι έκτακτες, ελάχιστες μεν αλλα και πάλι.. Πολλές φορές απογοητευομαι λίγο για τα πισωγύρισματα που κάνω. Φοβάμαι πολυ μην πάθω κάτι και δεν απολαμβάνω την καθημερινότητα μου. Κάθε συμβουλή καλόδεχουμενη, διαβάζω μήνες τώρα τα forum και πήρα σήμερα τη δύναμη να γράψω. Αντίστοιχα θέλω και εγώ να βοηθήσω όπου και όποιον μπορώ.. Με συγχωρείτε για το κατεβατό αλλά αυτή τη στιγμή νιώθω μια ανακούφιση...

----------


## arythmakias

Είσαι ακόμα νέα και πιστεύω έχεις την ευκαιρία να αλλάξεις τα πράγματα προς το καλύτερο. Το άγχος σίγουρα είναι ο πυρήνας όλων των θεμάτων που έχουμε και ασχέτως των συμπτωμάτων είναι ο ζητούμενος στόχος για έλεγχο. Σε όσους γιατρούς και να πας...χαιρετά τα 50€ ...Ο νευρωτικός άνθρωπος ψάχνει επιβεβαίωση συχνά αλλά τα θέματα παραμένουν...Σε ένα μόνο να συγκεντρωθεις..στο άγχος σου. Η καρδιά σου,όπως και των περισσότερων εδώ μέσα είναι σε εξαιρετική κατασταση. Να κάνεις τις συνεδριες σου με επαγγελματία που σε κάνει να νοιωθεις ανετα , όσο γίνεται να μην τεντώνεις τα όρια σου γιατί αν ξεφύγεις πολύ θα πρέπει να πάρεις φάρμακα...και όχι ότι είναι κακό, αλλά αν έχεις την οικογενειακή ,φιλική και κοινωνική υποστήριξη πιστεύω άνετα μπορείς να το αποφύγεις αυτό. Αν κλείστεις πολύ στον εαυτό σου και αφήσεις τις σκέψεις να σε παρασύρουν θα είναι πιο δύσκολα...Να βγαίνεις έξω να κάνεις βόλτες,να βλέπεις φίλους να ασκεισαι στην ύπαιθρο έστω και με λίγο περπάτημα και να εργάζεσαι στον τομέα σου με δημιουργικότητα..Και το πιο σίγουρο απ' όλα αν αγαπάς...ότι είναι αυτό,άνθρωπος ,ζώο ,φύση να το εξωτερικευεις . Όντως από τις έκτακτες δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να πεθάνεις αλλά είναι ύπουλες και κουραστικές. Αν η καρδιά σου θέλει να χοροπηδάει αστή να το κάνει. Εσύ έχεις και μια ζωή γεμάτη εκπλήξεις να ζήσεις. Η καρδιά αν σε " ενοχλεί" το κάνει μόνο για να την ακολουθήσεις λίγο παραπάνω...Πάρε ανάσες Στέλλα, και νερό μη ξεχνάς. Όλη η ζωή είναι μια μάχη ,μην κοιτάς μόνο να είσαι κερδισμένη ,οι μικρές ήττες ειναι αυτές που θα κάνουν ολοκληρωμένο ανθρώπο..Και προσοχή σε κάτι τελευταίο,αν κάποια στιγμή νοιώσεις υγιής και χαρούμενη ,μην πέσεις στη παγίδα και αφεθεις να δυναμώνεις κάθε φορά,μην περιμένεις τα πράγματα να ξαναστραβωσουν...

----------


## Niki

Καλησπερα παιδια..υποφερω κι εγω απο εκτακτες συστολες και μου εχει πει ο καρδιολογος μου οτι δεν ειναι τιποτα και να μην ανησυχω..πως να μην ανησυχω ρε παιδια οταν σταματαει για λιγο η καρδια και ξαναρχιζει?πως γινεται να ειναι εντελως αθωω?ταλαιπωρουμε εδω και πολυ καιρο και καθε φορα νομιζω οτι θα πεθανω..δεν εχω ζωη πια φοβαμαι να κανω το οτιδηποτε

----------


## ladybird12

> Καλησπερα παιδια..υποφερω κι εγω απο εκτακτες συστολες και μου εχει πει ο καρδιολογος μου οτι δεν ειναι τιποτα και να μην ανησυχω..πως να μην ανησυχω ρε παιδια οταν σταματαει για λιγο η καρδια και ξαναρχιζει?πως γινεται να ειναι εντελως αθωω?ταλαιπωρουμε εδω και πολυ καιρο και καθε φορα νομιζω οτι θα πεθανω..δεν εχω ζωη πια φοβαμαι να κανω το οτιδηποτε


Καί εγώ το είχα αυτό για 8μηνες.... Είναι τρελό συναισθημα. 
Μου πέρασε... έχω την εντύπωση ότι ήταν τό συσσωρευμένο άγχος...
Με το το που πήγα καρδιολόγο καί αφού έκανε όλες τις εξετάσεις μου είπε ότι έχω τίποτα σταμάτησαν όλα.

----------


## Niki

Καλημερα..κι εμενα απο το αγχος μου ειπε οτι ειναι..κοιταξε την καρδια μου και μου ειπε οτι δεν εχω απολυτως τιποτα και να παω σε ψυχολογο..μου ειπε να παιρνω χαπια βαλεριανας αλλα δεν μου κανουν κατι..μια βαλβιδα λεει δεν λειτουργει σωστα αλλα να μην ανησυχω γιατι δεν θα παθω απολυτως τιποτα απο αυτο μονο που θα με ταλαιπωρει..μου εχει δωσει το lopressor να παιρνω μου περνανε οι αρρυθμιες και μετα απο λιγες μερες νατες παλι..οταν κανει αυτες τις διακοπες η καρδια ζαλιζομαι και νομιζω οτι θα λιποθυμισω..ειμαι 38 χρονων και βασανιζομαι 10 χρονια..πρωτα με πιανανε μια στο τοσο..τωρα εχει γινει σχεδον καθημερινο φαινομενο..δεν την παλευω αλλο κι ας λενε οτι δεν ειναι επικινδυνο

----------


## Renia

Αγαπητοί καλησπέρα! Εγώ το τελευταίο διάστημα αντιεμτωπίζω θέμα με το στομάχι μου (χρόνια ήπια γαστρίτιδα & Οισοφαγιτιδα) και όποτε φάω έστω και μια μικρή ποσότητα από κάτι που θα με πειράξει (γλυκό, μακαρόνια,) ή πιω ένα ποτήρι αλκοόλ με ταλαιπωρούν ταχυπαλμίες....σε σημείο που έχω κουραστεί και βαρεθει....για παράδειγμα σήμερα έφαγα κάτι βλακείες και έχω ταχυπαλμίες (88-102 παλμούς)....έχετε αντιμετωπίζει κάτι παρόμοιο πέραν των έκτακτων;;
Να σημειώσω οτι όλοι οι καρδιολογικοί μου έλεγχοι είναι φυσιολογικοί και δεν έχω κουράγιο να ξανατρέχω σε καρδιολόγο....βαρέθηκα...

----------


## Niki

Ταχυπαλμιες οχι..εγω προσωπικα εχω πολυ σπανια ταχυπαλμιες..εμενα με βασανιζουν πολυ οι εκτακτες..απο την στιγμη που ο καρδιολογικος σου ελεγχος ειναι φυσιολογικος μαλλον θα πρεπει να εισαι πολυ προσεκτικη στο τι τρως και τι πινεις..εχεις δοκιμασει να μην τρως πραγματα που σε ενοχλουν?για αυτο το προβλημα τι σου εχει πει ο γιατρος σου?

----------


## Renia

Ο Καρδιολογος μου λέει ότι είμαι μια χαρά όσον αφορά το κομμάτι της καρδιάς ενώ ο γαστρεντερολόγος να προσέχω τη διατροφή…μικρά και συχνά γεύματα, κλασικά…

----------


## Niki

Τελεια..κανε οτι σου ειπε ο γιατρος σου σχετικα με την διατροφη και σιγουρα θα δεις μεγαλη διαφορα προς το καλυτερο

----------


## ΖΜΕ

> Καλημερα..κι εμενα απο το αγχος μου ειπε οτι ειναι..κοιταξε την καρδια μου και μου ειπε οτι δεν εχω απολυτως τιποτα και να παω σε ψυχολογο..μου ειπε να παιρνω χαπια βαλεριανας αλλα δεν μου κανουν κατι..μια βαλβιδα λεει δεν λειτουργει σωστα αλλα να μην ανησυχω γιατι δεν θα παθω απολυτως τιποτα απο αυτο μονο που θα με ταλαιπωρει..μου εχει δωσει το lopressor να παιρνω μου περνανε οι αρρυθμιες και μετα απο λιγες μερες νατες παλι..οταν κανει αυτες τις διακοπες η καρδια ζαλιζομαι και νομιζω οτι θα λιποθυμισω..ειμαι 38 χρονων και βασανιζομαι 10 χρονια..πρωτα με πιανανε μια στο τοσο..τωρα εχει γινει σχεδον καθημερινο φαινομενο..δεν την παλευω αλλο κι ας λενε οτι δεν ειναι επικινδυνο


Ακριβώς το ίδιο!!! Ακριβώς!!
Έχω πάψει να ζω τη ζωή μου σαν άνθρωπος. Έχω 3 μικρά παιδιά και δεν τα χαίρομαι!! Δεν χαίρομαι τίποτα. Περιμένω πότε αυτό το πράγμα θα με τελειώσει... Έχω και εγώ lopresor αλλά δεν έχω πάρει πάρα μόνο 1 φορά. Μου είπε ο γιατρός πως αν τα ξεκινήσω θέλει μετά από 4 μέρες σταδιακή διακοπή και δεν τα έχω πάρει. Σε 2 δυνατές κρίσεις πήρα Xanax και ηρέμησε μετά από ώρα. Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω. Υποφέρω. Λυπάμαι εμένα και τα παιδιά μου που δεν βλέπουν τη μαμά χαρούμενη.

----------


## Niki

Καλησπερα..μην το κανεις αυτο εχεις μικρα παιδακια..ξερω ειναι πολυ δυσκολο γιατι το παθαινω συχνα και σε καταλαβαινω..το lopresor εχω ακουσει οτι με τον καιρο προκαλουν παρενεργειες αλλα το παιρνω γιατι δεν μπορω να κανω αλλιως.. προσπαθησε οσο μπορεις οταν σε πιανουν αυτες οι παλιο αρρυθμιες να μενεις ψυχραιμη οσο μπορεις..σκεψου τα παιδακια σου..και το κυριοτερο ΟΧΙ πανικο..σου ευχομαι οτι καλυτερο σε σενα και στα παιδακια σου

----------


## ΖΜΕ

> Καλησπερα..μην το κανεις αυτο εχεις μικρα παιδακια..ξερω ειναι πολυ δυσκολο γιατι το παθαινω συχνα και σε καταλαβαινω..το lopresor εχω ακουσει οτι με τον καιρο προκαλουν παρενεργειες αλλα το παιρνω γιατι δεν μπορω να κανω αλλιως.. προσπαθησε οσο μπορεις οταν σε πιανουν αυτες οι παλιο αρρυθμιες να μενεις ψυχραιμη οσο μπορεις..σκεψου τα παιδακια σου..και το κυριοτερο ΟΧΙ πανικο..σου ευχομαι οτι καλυτερο σε σενα και στα παιδακια σου


Δεν μπορώ. Ειλικρινά. Δεν μπορώ είναι πάνω από μένα. Με πιάνει πανικός. Κάποιες φορές νιώθω ζάλη όπως το περιέγραψες για δευτερόλεπτα. Λέω πάει τέλος. Εσένα ο γιατρός τι σου λέει? Πλέον νιώθω πως πρέπει να ξεκινήσω αγωγή με αγχολυτικα μήπως λίγο ηρεμισω!! Κάτι πρέπει να γίνει. Έχω σκεφτεί έντονα να βάλω εμφυτεύσιμο Holter για να με παρακολουθεί συνέχεια έτσι ώστε να είναι σίγουρος ο γιατρός για το αν είναι ακινδυνες ή όχι. Μήπως νιώσω πιο ήρεμη. Ένα θαύμα ελπίζω

----------


## Niki

Ουτε εγω μπορω..εχεις δικιο απο την μια αλλα απο την αλλη αν μας πιανει πανικος γινομαστε χειροτερα..εγω οταν ειμαι σπιτι νομιζω οτι ειμαι καλα..οταν βγαινω να παω καπου νομιζω οτι θα παθω κατι και θα πεθανω κι οταν αρχισω να σκεφτομαι ετσι με πιανει η καρδια μου ζαλιζομαι και νομιζω οτι θα λιποθυμησω..το μυαλο παιζει πολλα παιχνιδια..εμενα μου εχει πει ο γιατρος οτι ειναι απο το αγχος μου οτι η καρδια μου δεν εχει απολυτως τιποτα και να παω σε ψυχολογο..μια βαλβιδα μονο δεν λειτουργει σωστα αλλα λεει δεν ειναι προβλημα ουτε θα παθω κατι απο αυτο ή απο τις εκτακτες συστολες..πριν χρονια εκανα μια επεμβαση στην καρδια γιατι ειχα τρυπα στην καρδια(ετσι μου το ειπανε)και εβαλα "ομπρελα"..απο τοτε με πιανουν συχνα αρρυθμιες αλλα ειναι καθαρα απο το αγχος μου..

----------


## arythmakias

6 χρονια τωρα...και συνεχιζω . Καθε μερα εκτακτες..μονες, διπλες, τριπλες, κατι πενταλεπτα διαολεμανα, αλλα ευτυχως σπανια. Δεν εχει περασει ουτε μια μερα χωρις η καρδια μου να χοροπηδαει. Δεν μπορεις να κανεις και πολλα πραγματα. Εγω στοχευω σε κατι πιο βαθυ μπας και καταλαβω τι μου γινεται γενικα...ολα αυτα ειναι συμπτωματα που εξωτερικευει η ψυχη και μεσω του νευρικου συστηματος μας εχει συνεχεια στο alert..Καλη δυναμη .Η απαντησεις δεν ειναι στη καρδια αλλα σε αυτο που ειμαστε και εχουμε φιμωσει για πολλα χρονια τωρα.

----------


## Niki

Καλημερα..εχεις απολυτο δικιο..παντως ρε παιδια οσο ακινδυνες και να ειναι οσα χρονια και να τις εχουμε αυτες τις σιχαμενες αρρυθμιες δεν συνηθιζονται με τιποτα..και δεν υπαρχει καποια λυση..το μονο που μου λενε οπως και στους περισσοτερους εδω μεσα στο φορουμ ειναι να παμε στον ψυχολογο..δεν μπορει να κανει κατι ο καρδιολογος και θα μπορεσει ο ψυχολογος?μαλλον επειδη ειναι απο αγχος..

----------


## ΖΜΕ

Εγώ πάλι δεν δέχομαι με τίποτα πως είναι από το άγχος. Δεν μπορώ να το ακούω εκνευρίζομαι απίστευτα. Δηλαδή όλος ο κόσμος ο οποίος υποφέρει από άγχος έχει αρρυθμίες? Όχι. Ο δικός μου καρδιολόγος πάντως δεν μου χει πει ποτε για ψυχολόγο. Απλά να μην φοβάμαι όταν συμβαίνει και να λέω πως είναι ακινδυνες! Ναι καλά... Το άλλο με τον τοτο? Εντωμεταξύ β αναστολείς δεν θέλω να αρχίσω και νομίζω πως έχει αρχίσει να μου στρίβει.

----------


## Niki

Καλησπερα..εκει το αποδιδουν ολοι..στο αγχος..κι εγω τσαντιζομαι οταν μου λενε οτι ειναι απο το αγχος αλλα δεν μπορω να κανω κατι..απο την στιγμη λενε που δεν εχουμε καποιο προβλημα στην καρδια ειναι αγχος και να απευθυνθω σε ψυχολογο..τουλαχιστον ο δικος μου καρδιολογος ετσι λεει..β αναστολεις ουτε εγω ηθελα αλλα παιρνω οταν με πιανουν αρρυθμιες..το αποφευγω οσο μπορω αλλα οταν δω οτι δεν παλευεται παιρνω lopressor για 4 μερες και το κοβω σταδιακα..εγω δεν ξερω αν ειναι ακινδυνες ή οχι οι αρρυθμιες αλλα οταν τις νιωσεις μονο ακινδυνες δεν μπορω να τις πω..

----------


## maril76

Καλησπέρα σε όλους κ όλες. Εγώ έχει τον τελευταίο καιρό που νιώθω τις έκτακτες πιο έντονα. Ή μάλλον με μεγαλύτερη διάρκεια. Εμένα όταν με πιάνουν οι έκτακτες είναι σαν να μου κόβεται η αναπνοή. Δεν μπορώ να πάρω ανάσα κ κάποιες φορές , τώρα τελευταία ειδικά, με πιάνει η μία πίσω από την άλλη, με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορώ να ανασανω. Εκεί λοιπόν με πιάνει ο πανικός. Τώρα πεθαίνω, λέω, αρχίζω ανεβάζω σφυγμούς, ιδρώνω κ όλα τα σχετικά. Σε απλό καρδιογράφημα κ υπέρηχο όλα καλά. Είναι εξωκαρδιακες , μου είχε πει ο καρδιολόγος μου. Το παλεύω παιδιά....μου έχει δώσει τα Concor των 10 mg κ μου είχε πει να παίρνω μισό χάπι οπότε τις νιώθω εντονα. Με βοηθάει θα έλεγα, αλλά τώρα τελευταία τις νιώθω με μεγάλη διάρκεια. Προχθές την Παρασκευή που με έπιασαν, έβαλα τα κλάματα. Έλεγα στον σύζυγό μου ότι δεν αντέχω να ζω άλλο έτσι. Να μην μπορώ να χαρώ , να είμαι χαλαρή. Την πρώτη μου κρίση πανικού την είχα στα 24 μου. Τώρα είμαι 45. Τις έκτακτες τις απέκτησα στα 30 μου. Από τότε προσπαθώ, αλλά τίποτα δεν γίνεται. Ναι, έχω άγχος...πολύ άγχος.

----------


## ΖΜΕ

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους κ όλες. Εγώ έχει τον τελευταίο καιρό που νιώθω τις έκτακτες πιο έντονα. Ή μάλλον με μεγαλύτερη διάρκεια. Εμένα όταν με πιάνουν οι έκτακτες είναι σαν να μου κόβεται η αναπνοή. Δεν μπορώ να πάρω ανάσα κ κάποιες φορές , τώρα τελευταία ειδικά, με πιάνει η μία πίσω από την άλλη, με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορώ να ανασανω. Εκεί λοιπόν με πιάνει ο πανικός. Τώρα πεθαίνω, λέω, αρχίζω ανεβάζω σφυγμούς, ιδρώνω κ όλα τα σχετικά. Σε απλό καρδιογράφημα κ υπέρηχο όλα καλά. Είναι εξωκαρδιακες , μου είχε πει ο καρδιολόγος μου. Το παλεύω παιδιά....μου έχει δώσει τα Concor των 10 mg κ μου είχε πει να παίρνω μισό χάπι οπότε τις νιώθω εντονα. Με βοηθάει θα έλεγα, αλλά τώρα τελευταία τις νιώθω με μεγάλη διάρκεια. Προχθές την Παρασκευή που με έπιασαν, έβαλα τα κλάματα. Έλεγα στον σύζυγό μου ότι δεν αντέχω να ζω άλλο έτσι. Να μην μπορώ να χαρώ , να είμαι χαλαρή. Την πρώτη μου κρίση πανικού την είχα στα 24 μου. Τώρα είμαι 45. Τις έκτακτες τις απέκτησα στα 30 μου. Από τότε προσπαθώ, αλλά τίποτα δεν γίνεται. Ναι, έχω άγχος...πολύ άγχος.


Τα ίδια και χειρότερα. Υποφέρω. Δεν χαίρομαι τίποτα. Ζω με τρόμο. Κλαίω. Με πιάνουν καθημερινά. Με χτυπάνε στο λαιμό. Με πιάνει βήχας. Ζάλη. Και ακολουθεί ταχυκαρδία έντονη και κρίση πανικού. Ηρεμώ με Xanax.Δεν έχω ξεκινήσει θεραπεία ούτε με β αναστολείς ούτε αντικαταθλιπτικα. Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω!!!

----------


## Alex cha

Αρρυθμίες χωρίζονται σε ταχυκαρδίες και βράδικαρδιες. Οι έκτακτες δεν είναι αρρυθμία και δεν είναι επικίνδυνες εφόσον η δομή της καρδιάς δεν έχει κάποιο εύρημα. Για να κάνεις αμπλατιον πρέπει να έχεις την ημέρα 10 χιλιάδες και πάνω έκτακτες..

----------


## arythmakias

Ναι .έχεις άγχος.πολυ άγχος .και υπάρχει πιθανότητα να έχεις άγχος μέχρι περαααα βαθυα. Θα σε αγχωνει ο χρόνος που φεύγει και μεγαλώνουμε και η φθορά αποκαλύπτει το σκληρό της πρόσωπο σε μας και στους οικείους μας..θα σε αγχωνει το μεγάλωμα των παιδιών σου ή αν δεν έχεις , οι προσωπικοί σου στόχοι και βλέψεις. Άγχος=κομμάτι ζωής. Γιατί να το πολεμάς; Οι γιατροί λένε,μάθε να ζεις με τις αρρυθμιες..άλλοι τραμπαρίφες από εκεί..όχι δεν μαθαίνεται.ειναι κάτι βίαιο και απάνθρωπο ως συναισθήμα.παιδια κάντε αυτό που φωνάζει η ψυχή σας και αφήστε το άγχος . Είμαστε μαχητές..και οι μαχητές μπορεί να υποφέρουν από τραύματα,αλλά έχουν δώσει σπουδαίες μάχες σε αξιοζήλευτα μέρη.Ειμαστε πολλοί..όχι δεν θα μας καταλάβουν πότε.κρατηθειτε και αγάπηστε..δεν υπάρχει άλλη λυση

----------


## maril76

Παιδιά διαβάζοντας τα posts σας καταλαβαίνω πόσο πολλοί είμαστε όλοι εμείς που υποφέρουμε. 
Arythakias τα λες πολύ ωραία. Κ ναι. Τα έχω σκεφτεί πολλές χιλιάδες φορές. Κ ναι. Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Το παλεύω , πίστεψέ με. Είναι δύσκολο όμως, όπως όλοι το ξέρετε αυτό. 
ZME πιο παλιά είχα πάρει αντικαταθλιπτικά. Για 9 μήνες ήταν η αγωγή. Έκαναν δουλειά εκείνο το διάστημα κ με κάποια χρόνια ήμουν πολύ καλά. Μετά γύρισαν πάλι όλα πίσω. Δεν παίρνω γενικά ηρεμιστικά. Το πάλεψα πολύ με ψυχολόγο ειδική στις κρίσεις πανικού κ μπορώ να πω ότι με βοήθησε πολύ....

Αλήθεια παιδιά. Όλοι εσείς που έχετε κρίσεις πανικού κ έκτακτες κ όλα τα σχετικά....το έχετε ψάξει ποτέ από που προέρχεται ΟΛΟ αυτό το άγχος κ το στρες? Έχω περάσει κάποια δύσκολα πράγματα στην προεφηβεία-εφηβεια κ λίγο μεγαλύτερη. Αλλά όλα αυτά από τότε έως τώρα είναι δυνατόν να αφήνουν κατάλοιπα?
Έγραψα πολλά....sorry αν κούρασα.

----------


## arythmakias

-Αν το χουμε ψαξει λεει..Πάνε 15 χρόνια ετσι με αυτες τις συνθηκες, προσωπικα. Εγω δουλευω (οσο δουλεια υπαρχει και οσο διαθεση μπορω να εχω με αυτα τα ζορια) για να πληρωνω τους ειδικους να μου λενε πως ολα ειναι στο μυαλο σου. Τα χρηματα που εχω ξοδεψει και δεν εχω βρει ποτε καμια λυση σε καμια ειδικοτητα ιατρικη...(λιγο οι ψυχολόγοι μονο..) που εχω απευθυνθει θα μπορουσα να ειχα αγορασει ενα σπιτακι πανω σε ενα βουνο και να ζουσα σαν ερημιτης. Αλλα βλεπεις η συγχρονη κοινωνια ειναι δινη που σε ρουφαει στους ιλιγγιωδεις ρυθμους της. Απορω πολλες φορες με μενα γιατι να ειμαι τοσο δειλος και να ακολουθω ολο αυτο το πληθος που πηγαινει στα χαμενα, χωρις σκοπο. Δεν ειναι το σωμα που ποναει, ειναι η ψυχη που δηλητηριαζεται απο ολη αυτη την αχαρη καθημερινοτητα και μιμειται ακομα και τον θανατο...Το παλευω οσο μπορω...αλλα βαθυα μεσα μου ευχομαι να βρουνε καποτε καποια θεραπεια που τουλαχιστον να μην υποφερεις..εχω παλι απο τα ξημερωματα με αρρυθμιες..τι να πει κανεις και ποιος να σε καταλαβει...ποιος φιλαρακια μου?

----------


## Fokavala

Καλησπέρα και από μένα, έχει εδώ και 1 μήνα έκανα επεισόδιο με ταχυπαλμια 200παλμους και από εκεί και περα έχω έκτακτες.... Περίπου 6000 στο 24ωρο. Πριν 10 μέρες περίπου είχα και δεύτερο επεισόδιο με 200παλμους με τάσεις λιποθυμίας, πήγα νοσοκομείο και μου έκαναν αναταξη με αδενοσυνη 2πλη δοση(απαίσια εμπειρία, νομίζεις ότι σε σκοτώνουν ζωντανή). Μου έδωσαν kerlon αλλά οι έκτακτες επέμεναν. Το έψαξα με ένα σορό διαφορετικούς γιατρούς κ το αποτέλεσμα είναι ότι υπάρχει μια δυσμορφία στη καρδιά που προκαλεί τα επεισόδια απ την οποία δεν κυνδινευει η ζωή μου αλλά πρέπει να διορθωθεί ώστε να μην ξανά έχω κρίση. Όσο για τις έκτακτες είναι πιθανότατα από το στομάχι μου, την Τρίτη θα κάνω γαστροσκοπιση κ θα ξέρω σίγουρα. Απλά ήθελα να ρωτήσω.... Ο καρδιολόγος μου έδωσε τα isoptin για να προλαμβάνουμε την καρδιά να μην ξανά κάνω επεισόδιο. Το έχει πάρει κανείς? Και αν ναι τον βοήθησε?

----------


## ΖΜΕ

> Καλησπέρα και από μένα, έχει εδώ και 1 μήνα έκανα επεισόδιο με ταχυπαλμια 200παλμους και από εκεί και περα έχω έκτακτες.... Περίπου 6000 στο 24ωρο. Πριν 10 μέρες περίπου είχα και δεύτερο επεισόδιο με 200παλμους με τάσεις λιποθυμίας, πήγα νοσοκομείο και μου έκαναν αναταξη με αδενοσυνη 2πλη δοση(απαίσια εμπειρία, νομίζεις ότι σε σκοτώνουν ζωντανή). Μου έδωσαν kerlon αλλά οι έκτακτες επέμεναν. Το έψαξα με ένα σορό διαφορετικούς γιατρούς κ το αποτέλεσμα είναι ότι υπάρχει μια δυσμορφία στη καρδιά που προκαλεί τα επεισόδια απ την οποία δεν κυνδινευει η ζωή μου αλλά πρέπει να διορθωθεί ώστε να μην ξανά έχω κρίση. Όσο για τις έκτακτες είναι πιθανότατα από το στομάχι μου, την Τρίτη θα κάνω γαστροσκοπιση κ θα ξέρω σίγουρα. Απλά ήθελα να ρωτήσω.... Ο καρδιολόγος μου έδωσε τα isoptin για να προλαμβάνουμε την καρδιά να μην ξανά κάνω επεισόδιο. Το έχει πάρει κανείς? Και αν ναι τον βοήθησε?


Καλησπερα. Για το συγκεκριμένο φάρμακο δεν ξέρω. Όμως έκανα για χρόνια υπερκοιλιακες ταχυκαρδιες και έφτανα 270 παλμούς. Αδενοσινη έχω πάρει και εγώ και κατανοώ απόλυτα το συναίσθημα!! Έκανα κατάλυση για αυτό πριν 2 χρονια.
Δυστυχώς οι έκτακτες είναι άλλο κομμάτι που με τυραναει απίστευτα. Εσένα για τις έκτακτες τι σου είπαν? Σε βοήθησε κάποιο φάρμακο?? Εύχομαι τα καλύτερα!

----------


## Fokavala

> Καλησπερα. Για το συγκεκριμένο φάρμακο δεν ξέρω. Όμως έκανα για χρόνια υπερκοιλιακες ταχυκαρδιες και έφτανα 270 παλμούς. Αδενοσινη έχω πάρει και εγώ και κατανοώ απόλυτα το συναίσθημα!! Έκανα κατάλυση για αυτό πριν 2 χρονια.
> Δυστυχώς οι έκτακτες είναι άλλο κομμάτι που με τυραναει απίστευτα. Εσένα για τις έκτακτες τι σου είπαν? Σε βοήθησε κάποιο φάρμακο?? Εύχομαι τα καλύτερα!


Σημερα εκανα και γαστροσκοπιση η οποία σε γενικές γραμμές ήταν καλή. Βρέθηκε μια γαστριτιδα και λίγο ερεθισμένο έντερο. Ο γαστρεντερολογος μου είπε ότι είναι πιθανόν να είναι και από αυτό οι έκτακτες. Μπορεί όμως και όχι. Ο καρδιολόγος μου είπε ότι για να είναι απόλυτα ειλικρινής μαζί μου με ενημέρωσε ότι ίσως και να μην φύγουν ποτέ. Αλλά σίγουρα δεν είναι κάτι απειλητικό για την ζωή μου. Και οι 2 γιατροί μου είπαν ότι πρέπει να ηρεμήσω και να χαλαρώσω. Εύχομαι τα καλύτερα για όλους μας

----------


## Fokavala

Παιδιά να σας ρωτήσω.... Επειδη είχα και 3ο επεισόδιο σε 1,5 μήνα περίπου θα πάω για κατάλυση. Όσοι κάνατε ξανά είχατε επεισόδια ταχυπαλμια ή τελειώσατε με αυτή τη κατάσταση?

----------


## Vaggelis7

Αισθάνομαι μια ανακούφιση που βλέπω οτι είμαστε τόσοι πολλοί που ταλαιπωρούμαστε απο αυτό. Ανα περιόδους που είμαι έντονα στρεσαρισμένος έχω και εγώ έκτακτες συστολές. Ειδικά οταν πρόσφατα που πήγε η μάνα μου νοσοκομείο για 3 μέρες είχα ανα 5 λεπτά και μια έκτακτη συστολή,έπεφτα να κοιμηθώ και καθε λίγο είχα και μια έκτακτη. Ο καρδιολόγος μου είπε οτι σε άνθρωπο ο οποίος δεν έχει κάτι παθολογικό με την καρδιά του οι έκτακτες συστολές είναι ακίνδυνες και σχεδόν πάντα οφείλονται σε άγχος. Είναι δύσκολο βέβαια να ησυχάσεις όταν τα παθαίνεις, εγώ πχ τις προάλλες περπατούσα με κάτι φίλους έξω και ξαφνικά με πιάνουν 4 απανωτές έκτακτες, ένιωσα λες και πάθαινα ανακοπή. Το καταραμένο άγχος θα μας φάει...

----------


## Fokavala

Σκέψου ότι εγώ στο 24ωρο holder είχα 6000 έκτακτες συστολες....

----------


## Vaggelis7

Χριστέ μου... κάθε μέρα στα επείγοντα θα ήμουν....

----------


## Fokavala

> Χριστέ μου... κάθε μέρα στα επείγοντα θα ήμουν....


Ελπίζω με την κατάλυση να σταματήσουν οι κρίσεις ταχυπαλμιας, να ηρεμήσω κ να χαλαρώσουν κ οι έκτακτες. Γι αυτό ρώτησα όσους έχουν κάνει κατάλυση αν ξεμπέρδεψαν με τις κρίσεις με τους 200+ παλμους

----------


## ΖΜΕ

> Ελπίζω με την κατάλυση να σταματήσουν οι κρίσεις ταχυπαλμιας, να ηρεμήσω κ να χαλαρώσουν κ οι έκτακτες. Γι αυτό ρώτησα όσους έχουν κάνει κατάλυση αν ξεμπέρδεψαν με τις κρίσεις με τους 200+ παλμους


Καλησπερα. Όπως έγραψα πιο πάνω έκανα ablation πριν 2 χρονια στον Ευαγγελισμο με καταπληκτική ομάδα αρρυθμιολογων. Η παροξυσμικη ταχυκαρδία μέχρι τώρα δεν με έχει ξαναπιάσει. Έφτανα 270 παλμούς. Οι έκτακτες βέβαια είναι άλλο κομμάτι και συνεχίζονται κανονικά. Αλλά αυτές δεν έχουν σχέση με την ταχυκαρδία.

----------


## Fokavala

> Καλησπερα. Όπως έγραψα πιο πάνω έκανα ablation πριν 2 χρονια στον Ευαγγελισμο με καταπληκτική ομάδα αρρυθμιολογων. Η παροξυσμικη ταχυκαρδία μέχρι τώρα δεν με έχει ξαναπιάσει. Έφτανα 270 παλμούς. Οι έκτακτες βέβαια είναι άλλο κομμάτι και συνεχίζονται κανονικά. Αλλά αυτές δεν έχουν σχέση με την ταχυκαρδία.


Τις έκτακτες σε δευτερο χρόνο θα δω πως θα τις παλεψω... Τα επεισόδια δεν αντέχω άλλο. Δε γίνεται να ζω με τον φόβο. Οπότε θα χτυπήσω το κακό στη ρίζα του

----------


## ΖΜΕ

> Τις έκτακτες σε δευτερο χρόνο θα δω πως θα τις παλεψω... Τα επεισόδια δεν αντέχω άλλο. Δε γίνεται να ζω με τον φόβο. Οπότε θα χτυπήσω το κακό στη ρίζα του


Να το κάνεις. Δεν ξέρω αν έχεις ήδη απευθυνθεί σε αρρυθμιολογο. Να σου πω μια τεράστια αλήθεια μου, ο πανικός που ζω από τις έκτακτες δεν πιάνει μία σε σχέση με αυτό που ζουσα με τις ταχυκαρδιες. Και το ζουσα από 12 ετών έως τα 39!!
Οι έκτακτες είναι κόλαση καθημερινή. Λέω τώρα θα πεθάνω.. Εσύ τις νιώθεις? Στο λαιμό? Σου φέρνουν κάποιες φορές ζάλη δευτερολεπτων? #

----------


## Fokavala

> Να το κάνεις. Δεν ξέρω αν έχεις ήδη απευθυνθεί σε αρρυθμιολογο. Να σου πω μια τεράστια αλήθεια μου, ο πανικός που ζω από τις έκτακτες δεν πιάνει μία σε σχέση με αυτό που ζουσα με τις ταχυκαρδιες. Και το ζουσα από 12 ετών έως τα 39!!
> Οι έκτακτες είναι κόλαση καθημερινή. Λέω τώρα θα πεθάνω.. Εσύ τις νιώθεις? Στο λαιμό? Σου φέρνουν κάποιες φορές ζάλη δευτερολεπτων? #


Εγώ μετά την προχθεσινή κρίση με 200 παλμούς που κράτησε 2 ώρες για κάποιο λόγο δεν τις πολύ νιώθω τις έκτακτες. Και πάλι καλά γιατί το τελευταίο holder έδειξε 10000 το 48ωρο.

----------


## Elenaki30

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα!Τον Αύγουστο ένιωσα για πρώτη φορά πολλές αρρυθμίες οι οποίες κράτησαν περίπου 8 με 10 μέρες και έφυγαν μονες τους. Είχα πάει βέβαια σε καρδιολόγο ο οποίος δεν βρήκε κάτι ανησυχητικό. Μετά από δύο μήνες στα μέσα Οκτωβρίου επανήλθαν ακόμη πιο έντονες. Έβαλα χολτερ το οποίο κατέγραψε 14000 αρρυθμίες οι περισσότερες δίδυμιες. Μου έδωσε ο καρδιολόγος μαγνησιο και ένα χάπι αλλά πριν προλάβω να τα πάρω έφυγαν πάλι μόνες τους μέσα σε 8 με 10 μέρες και αυτήν την φορά. Έχω γενικά κάτι θεματακια με το στομάχι όχι κάτι πολύ έντονο αλλά θα μπορούσε πχ μια γαστριτιδα να προκαλέσει αρρυθμίες? Επίσης ξεκίνησα μια σειρά εξετάσεων στον ενδοκρινολογο και μετά σειρά έχει ο γαστρεντερολογος για να δούμε τι φταίει. Το θέμα είναι ότι έφαγα σήμερα κάτι βαρύ και άρχισαν πάλι και έχω απελπιστεί στην ιδέα ότι θα τραβήξω πάλι όλο αυτό με τις έκτακτες. Είναι μαρτύριο, είναι πολλές και έντονες.

----------


## Fokavala

> Καλησπέρα και από εμένα!Τον Αύγουστο ένιωσα για πρώτη φορά πολλές αρρυθμίες οι οποίες κράτησαν περίπου 8 με 10 μέρες και έφυγαν μονες τους. Είχα πάει βέβαια σε καρδιολόγο ο οποίος δεν βρήκε κάτι ανησυχητικό. Μετά από δύο μήνες στα μέσα Οκτωβρίου επανήλθαν ακόμη πιο έντονες. Έβαλα χολτερ το οποίο κατέγραψε 14000 αρρυθμίες οι περισσότερες δίδυμιες. Μου έδωσε ο καρδιολόγος μαγνησιο και ένα χάπι αλλά πριν προλάβω να τα πάρω έφυγαν πάλι μόνες τους μέσα σε 8 με 10 μέρες και αυτήν την φορά. Έχω γενικά κάτι θεματακια με το στομάχι όχι κάτι πολύ έντονο αλλά θα μπορούσε πχ μια γαστριτιδα να προκαλέσει αρρυθμίες? Επίσης ξεκίνησα μια σειρά εξετάσεων στον ενδοκρινολογο και μετά σειρά έχει ο γαστρεντερολογος για να δούμε τι φταίει. Το θέμα είναι ότι έφαγα σήμερα κάτι βαρύ και άρχισαν πάλι και έχω απελπιστεί στην ιδέα ότι θα τραβήξω πάλι όλο αυτό με τις έκτακτες. Είναι μαρτύριο, είναι πολλές και έντονες.


Καλησπέρα, ο γαστρεντερολογος μου είπε ότι οι έκτακτες συστολες (αρρυθμίες) μπορούν να δικαιολογηθουν από γαστριτιδα ή κάποια διαφραγματοκοιλη. Οπότε καλά θα κάνεις να πας σε ένα γαστρεντερολογο να κάνεις μια γαστροσκοπιση να το ελέγξεις. Επίσης και ο θυρεοειδής μπορεί να δικαιολόγησει έκτακτες συστολες.

----------


## Elenaki30

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση. Θα το ψάξω άμα είναι και σε γαστρεντερολογο γιατί αλλιώς πρέπει να κάνω και άλλες εξετάσεις όσον αφορά την καρδιά. Πιο εξειδικευμενες..

----------


## Fokavala

Καλημέρα παιδιά, έκανα το ablation με 97% επιτυχια από ότι μου είπε ο γιατρός. Νιώθω λίγο σαν να με πάτησε φορτηγό, το πρωί που ξυπνάω ανεβάζω λίγο παραπάνω παλμούς ειδικά όταν σηκωθώ όρθια αλλά μου είπε ο γιατρός ότι τον πρώτο καιρό θα συμβαίνει αυτό και μου έδωσε μισό inderal το οποίο βοηθάει όντως πολύ. Απλά ήθελα να ρωτήσω όποιον έχει κάνει στο παρελθόν, μετά από ποσό καιρό είχατε σεξουαλικη επαφή χωρίς να υπάρχει φόβος με τους παλμούς ή με το να ανοίξει η αρτηρία?

----------


## Νικος99

> ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ....ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΩ ΑΛΛΟ!ΜΟΛΙΣ ΤΩΡΑ ΜΕ ΕΠΙΑΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΑΛΙ.ΚΡΑΤΗΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΑΔΕΙΑΣΜΑ ΓΙΑ 30 ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟΛΕΠΤΑ...ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΠΟ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ.ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΜΕ ΕΠΙΑΣΕ ΤΑΧΥΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΕΝΑ ΛΕΠΤΟ!ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΚΑΛΑ....ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΠΙΑ?ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΠΑΛΙ ΣΤΟ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ....?ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΑΝΤΕΧΩ..


Όταν λες άδειασμα Εγω το παθαίνω αλλιώς με πιανει στιγμιαία δύσπνοια 1 δεύτερο και μετα παλμος κενο παλμος κενο και μετα κανονικά το καταλαβαινω αμα βάλω το χερι μ στο λαιμό μου να πιάσω παλμους

----------


## Νικος99

> Επειδη το θεμα αυτό το έχω ψάξει πολύ, η πιο 'σοβαρη' εκδοχή που άκουσα για το προβλημα μας απο καρδιολογο, η τουλαχιστον μια που εμενα καπως με επεισε και με ανακουφισε είναι ότι το προβλημα δεν ειναι οργανικό, δηλαδή δεν έχει καποια ιδιομορφια η καρδια αλλα αφορά το ηλεκτρικό σύστημα της καρδιάς, δηλαδή για κλάσματα του δευτερολέπτου η παροχή της καρδιάς δε γίνεται από την 'διαδρομή' που πρέπει να γίνεται συνήθως αλλά από μια άλλη συντομότερη οδό και γι αυτό νιώθουμε την καρδιά μας σαν να χάνει ένα χτύπο. Δυστυχώς αυτό μπορει να συμβεί και μια και 2 φορές συνεχόμενες κι έτσι το νιώθουμε κάπως διαφορετικά, σαν να ταρακουνιέται η καρδιά. Δεν είναι όμως καθόλου επικίνδυνο, δε μπορεί να πει κανείς σε τι οφείλεται ακριβώς αλλα σίγουρα οι γνωστές αιτίες (αγχος, καφες, αλκοολ κλπ) επιδεινώνουν την κατάσταση. Επίσης το 90% των ανθρώπων έχουν έκτακτες απλώς δε το καταλαβαίνουν. Εμείς δυστυχώς ανήκουμε στο 10% .


Εγω έπαθα στιγμιαία δύσπνοια τ δευτερολέπτου πιάνω σφυγμό παλμος κενο παλμος κενο κ Μέτα κανονικά επανηλθε αλλα τα κενά μ φάνηκαν πολυ μεγάλα 2 Δευτέρα τρομοκρατήθηκα κ φοβαμε μη. Ξαναγινει στα χολτερ π βρήκανε 13 δν Καταλαβα καμια

----------

